# Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP)-RMC 2000 - 2018 [Merged]



## Travis Silcox

i‘ve been in army cadets, and I‘m trying to "come to the table knowing", i‘ve also been in defendo(www.defendo.com) for just about a year (coming this january). I know the fundamental stuff - never give up, lead by example, fight and flight, importance of the will to survive etc. 

but what do drill instructors really want to see in recruits? i‘ve asked Mr. Wolfe (my defendo instructor - former canadian airborne regiment veteran by-the-way) and he says  " keep your mouth shut, do what your told and don‘t volunteer for anything " 

so what kind of rules should i go by during training?


----------



## Mud Crawler

éhey, i wanna know too!!!


----------



## RCA

You instructor basiclly said it all (other when ever possible stand in the middle rank).

However we have covered this topic before with echo, so maybe you want to check out those posts for little gems of wisdom.

Im guessing you going to WATC in Wainwright for your QL3 next summer, so good luck and start getting yourself in shape now.

Ubique


----------



## Travis Silcox

Thanks RCA for the response

yes, i will be going to Wainright, i want to be the best =)


----------



## pacholuk

I‘ve been with the reserves for over a year and i‘m taking my QL3 in a couple weeks. I am doing one more year of university before I put in for RMC. 
I‘m going for pilot but due slightly imperfect vision i might stay with the infantry. Program I‘ll be taking is military and strategic studies.
If anyone has any advice or comments about the training, life at RMC, or the programs themselves I would appreciate it.

Pte. Pacholuk                   :sniper:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

There‘s plenty of air trades that will allow you to fly while wearing glasses. had a bud who was going for pilot, same thing bad eyes. Ended up a flight engineer. While nothing wrong with the infantry, if your scores are good enough for pilot you have all kinds of possibilities. Talk to your recruiter before you make any quick descisions.


----------



## pacholuk

Thanks, but when you have a passion for flying you don‘t want to be stuck on the sidelines. But your right there are other possibilities I have to look into. 
If anyone has gone to RMC or knows someone whos been there I‘d like to hear from them.

Pte. Pacholuk               :sniper:


----------



## Roko

Alrighty, I‘m going to throw this into discussion. Tell me about RMC. From a soldier‘s/officer‘s perspective... Like what do people who have gone there think, and what do officers and NCMs think of officers from RMC?


----------



## fortuncookie5084

Well, a lot of the troops just don‘t like ringknockers.  I find the best preparation for someone looking for a long term career in the Forces is to join a reserve unit while persuing higher education.  Upon graduation, seek a commission----maybe by then you‘ll have found that it isn‘t the life you‘re looking for.  

RMC is a funny place, full of cocky young men and women (some of whom are there for the wrong reasons).  I made a clear choice to NOT go there even though I plan on a long term career.


----------



## Roko

yeah, my plan right now is to be a reserve NCM while getting my degree, then seek a comission after I finish Uni.. (although not nessecarily right after... I‘ll have to wait and see about that)

CFRC called me today about my application package, saying that I‘d make a good applicant for RMC, so that‘s why I‘m asking, although I‘m probably not going to go to the RMC.. I‘d have to forfeit the experience of being an NCM, even if it‘s just in the reserves.


----------



## King

Same with me, maybe you should go in as an officer, mabe you should apply for RMC..... they‘re just doing their jobs I guess.


----------



## enfield

I‘m not a big fan of RMC personally - I think they place to much emphasis on marks, not enough on other qualities. I"ve seen many good applicants from the Militia turned away. I also had the experience of sharing a train for a few hours with a number of students returning to RMC, and was not impressed at all.
The general feeling I‘ve seen is that if your a white male frpoma city, it‘s almost impossible to get in. Also keep in mind that studies have hown that when RMC grads reach their units, there is no appreciable difference between them and Direct Entry Officers. There is also a general dislike among troops towards "ring knockers" because it‘s perceived that they give preferential treatment to each other and have joined for the wrong reasons. 

I applied, and didn‘t mak eit (which probbaly biases me but in retrospect, I‘m glad I didn‘t. Civvie university is more fun, the Mo‘ provides army fun and games, and with the new programs my university will be free anyways.


----------



## Disturbance

I am was in the same boat as Enfield...applied but didnt get in. They said to go to UBC for a year and reapply, well I did and decided civvie uni was way sweeter than RMC would be and I became a NCM in the mo, hoeva while trying to get in the mo they kept messin around with my application by first giving it to the RMC guy then not telling me then trying to get me to rethink about becoming an O. They were actually quite pushy about it.

You also gotta think to about the kind of job you want. I thought that being an Ossifer was the best way to go (from a parents perspective) until I did a lot of research. BIG difference in jobs. Just think about your goals and dreams and then think about the best way to accomplish them. From that you will find out what the best way to go is.


----------



## Roko

I‘ve decided a long time ago that I‘m going to go NCM during Uni.. then see where I stand when I graduate as wether to go civvie, as maybe a cop or something, (or hell, I might even use my degree right away and become a professional engineer), or go reg force for a while, either as an NCM or officer...


----------



## fusilier

One thing I can tell you gents.  I‘m at CFB Kingston now, and we have run ins with the RMC boys sometimes.  I find them very arrogant and cocky myself.  My pal works at the mess down there, he says they don‘t eat, they "dine".  I‘d go after I had some experience as an NCM, even a reserve NCM, because it gives you an appreciation for the troops.  When I was in the infantry, the best officers we had were former NCO‘s because they don‘t ask for things that they have‘nt done themselves in the past.  They also know how to respect their WO, which any good young officer should do.


----------



## Gunner

Some of the absolutely worst officers I have ever encountered were NCMs at one time.  They didn‘t let the NCOs do their job, didn‘t look toward the bigger picture and their role in it, were too chummy with their soldiers, tried to be their friends/not their leader.  In fact, some of the NCOs gave the guy a hard time because they felt betrayed that someone had tried to improve themself.  

Some of the best officers I have ever worked under were never NCMs and they got along famously with the soldiers and were highly respected.  If you are a young lad/lass looking for a career in the military, and if you are qualified, well motivated, interested in going the officer route, RMC is an excellent way to gain experience, a paid education, and prepare yourself for your chosen career.  The thought that you have to be an NCM prior to becoming an officer is nonsense.  When you finally do lead troops, hopefully, the young officer will have a professional platoon or troop warrant to "fill in the gaps"  that charm school didn‘t provide.


----------



## Roko

But how many of you would take this up if you where offered it?

Some of my army/wannabe army friends think I‘m crazy for not nessecarily wanting to go to RMC..

I‘d have to sacrifice a lot to go there..


----------



## Gunner

It‘s called being an adult and making responsible decisions.  Sometimes you have to sacrifice your short term in order to have long term benefits.  

Quite honestly, from reading your posts, I don‘t think you are the type of person that would do well at RMC or as an officer.

Cheers,


----------



## Roko

alright, think what you want, you don‘t know me.

And quite honestly, why do you think that? Is it the fact that I didn‘t decide it right away, but actually want to get some more information first?

I posted the question origionally in the hopes of getting someone who had gone through RMC to give me their opinions. I‘m not asking someone else to make the descision for me, I know how to make one on my own. I just want to get the information I need to make a good descision, and I‘d like to get it from as many sources as possible.


----------



## enfield

I agree with some of what Gunner said - being an NCO doens‘t make a good officer, in fact the opposite may be true. The diffrence between what a sergeant does and what a Captain and a Major do is huge.
I‘ve been advised by many senior NCo‘s that going officer is better in the long run, and that (in my limited experience) is definitely a route I would advise and plan to take myself. However, the benefits to being in the Militia and going to civvie university in my opinion outweigh going to RMC. Civvie uni will give you a far broader and more varied experience, the Milita gives out school money anways, and you get the freedom to do what you want at various times - like travel over spring break for example, or backpack Europe in the summer.  And most importantly, there‘s more girls at civvie schools (the girls at Queen‘s aren‘t to impressed by the RMC cadets).
I applied to RMC and was refused (math marks to low), but I got into UBC. Looking back, I‘m glad I didn‘t make it and would defintley not want to go to RMC now. But, I have a buddy in the Militia who did the tour of RMC and would give anything to go there.


----------



## Roko

My thing with regards to RMC, is that if I knew for sure that I‘d go reg force after, and be a career officer, I‘d take the opportunity. But I‘ve got a lot going for me in civilian life too, so I might just stick with the reserves afterwards. My university has one of the best engineering programs in Canada, and has lots of student projects that I know for a fact aren‘t at RMC (UofA is the only Canadian entry for the one I joined this year, and already got a leadership/organizational position in it) And, as with Enfeild, I enjoy civie university.

I want to be an NCM for now mainly because I‘d rather do that right now than be an officer.

And gunner, I realise that I‘m naive (can you mention anyone my age who genuinley isn‘t?) and have posted some stupid things that I haven‘t thought through. Does that say a lot about who I am? a bit, maybe. The fact is, though, that I‘m a lot different on the board than I am regularly.. I dont‘ think things through so much here, because it doesn‘t really matter. If I come accross as indescisive/incapable of making a descision, it‘s becasue I have a ton of options, and want to chose the best.. If theres no rush, I take my time making important descisions. And when I make a descision, I stick with it and don‘t look back. If I have to make a descision quickly, then I‘ll make it quickly.  I respect your opinion, and can undertand where it comes from based on my previous posts, but I if you really knew me your opinion would be different.


----------



## Garett

Standing outside the Gagetown gym on the first day of Phase 2, waiting to go in and do the PT test, I was standing there along with a few hundred Ocdts.  The mosquitos were out and biting as they usually are that time of year.  Standing next to me was a female armoured Ocdt from RMC.  My ideas of RMC Officers being what they‘re supposed to be went out the window when she started complaining about how she‘s a leader so the staff couldn‘t make her stand outside and get bit by the bugs.  She was shocked by it.  I think she got top candidate Phase 2 armoured.

I‘m not hot **** or anything but I was pretty surprised at the quality of RMC ocdts.  They sure were good at making beds and polishing boots though.


----------



## King

A friend of mine has a cousin going there (don‘t we all know someone at RMC) who said that around this time last year they had to kick something like 50 cadets out of the school. Whether it was for disciplinary reasons or because they failed to meet standards I can‘t remember (I think it was the latter). Anyway, they were asked a few weeks later if they would like to come back because the school simply needed the people. I gues they (were?) having trouble getting people to go there.

Just another story. It‘s really my only RMC story, other then the fact that I know people who applied to go there but couldn‘t get in simply because they we allergic to some kinds of foods (like fish and eggs). They wanted to be pilots.


----------



## enfield

There‘s an article on RMC and military education in the Canandian Military Journal, on the DND website. Last time I was at the RMC website there were also some articles on there. 
I still regard RMC as a recruiting tool, not an officer-building institution. "free university" is something most civilians have heard about. 
Somehow the British manage to get by without a military undergrad program... I believe that a program of scholarships and bursaries linked to reserve and regular service is the way to go. 
With RMC we have 25% of officers with 4 years of military undergrad education - and the rest with Phase training, which as far as I know doesn‘t cover very much of the academic side. Incorporate one year of military academia into Phase training if it‘s so important to have all officers academically qualified.


----------



## Roko

Yeah, it works out that I get a much better education where I am right now, and my education must come first anf foremost. I‘ve already been making a name for myself here, so I‘ve got good opportunities to get into assiting with research... Plus, I‘m joining the reserves, and will get military training/experience that way.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

I‘ve heard alot of people talking about going to coledge/university and being in the reserves at the same time. Does anybody know if you can do this if your going to RMC?


----------



## enfield

NO!
RMC is Reg Force.. they have their own **** to do... like underage drinking in Halifax...


----------



## towhey

Actually, the answer is yes.

At least, it used to be.

There is (was?) a program called RETP (Reserve Entry Training Plan) which is the reserve version of ROTP (Regular Officer Training Plan).

Those accepted under RETP are sworn in as reserve Officer Cadets, attend Royal Military College -- but they must pay their own way.  No free tuition.  They attend the same regular force phase training during the summer as do the ROTP types.

I don‘t know if this program still exists.  It‘s possible that it bought the biscuit when RRMC and CMR were collapsed into Kingston.

Somebody here may know.


----------



## enfield

I stand corrected. Towhey is, of course, correct. My apologies, SOF.

Happy new Year!


----------



## towhey

Just checked the RMC website and, it appears that RETP does still exist.

Find details here:  http://www.rmc.ca/admission/rmcretp.html


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

Thanks for the info, and does anybody know if when you enrole in RMC do you have to get a bachelor degree in something or can you just go for the training as an officer. Just wondering this because I don‘t really want to learn anything but want to say I graduated form coledge.


----------



## Pikache

Nope. You have to get a degree.


----------



## McG

> Originally posted by towhey:
> [qb] I don‘t know if this program still exists.  It‘s possible that it bought the biscuit when RRMC and CMR were collapsed into Kingston.
> 
> Somebody here may know.[/qb]



It did, but not officially.  Following the closing of RRMC and CMR, no new recruits were taken into this for a brief period of time.  My source on this is graduates from the past few years who have obseved the absence and then reappearance of reserve cap badges at RMC.



> Originally posted by Soldier of Fortune:
> [qb]Just wondering this because I don‘t really want to learn anything but want to say I graduated form coledge.     [/qb]



Maybe you should reconsider your motives for pursuing this path.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

What I meant by that was I don‘t want to go to school anymore and learn things like engeneering, I think it would be cool if RMC had a basic field officer course where they would teach you battle srtategy and things such as that and graduate with that.


----------



## enfield

Do a litle more reading about RMC. There are required military-affairs courses, as well as, I believe, a whole degree program in strategy and military studies or something like that. 

I must say this RETP thing has peaked my interest in RMC again....hmm... 

Does anyone know of any other nations that operate an undergrdauate military university?


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

Yes under the arts there is miliatry and stratigic study, however instead of being in the classsroom doing that I would rather be in the field. Also do Officers do QL courses?


----------



## McG

SoF,
If you want a degree, you will have to spend the time in class like everybody else.  Your only other option is to respond to those obnoxious junk Emails offering "instant degrees from unacredited universities."  But that won‘t even serve as a decent replacment for TP when the roll runs out.


----------



## McG

> Originally posted by Enfield:
> [qb]Does anyone know of any other nations that operate an undergrdauate military university?[/qb]



Yes, the Americans have one.


----------



## portcullisguy

> Originally posted by Soldier of Fortune:
> [qb]What I meant by that was I don‘t want to go to school anymore and learn things like engeneering, I think it would be cool if RMC had a basic field officer course where they would teach you battle srtategy and things such as that and graduate with that.
> 
> [ 03 January 2002: Message edited by: Soldier of Fortune ][/qb]



An officer (or a non-com for that matter) is utterly useless without at least rudimentary knowledge of political science, world affairs, and other university subjects ... particularly if they are planning to be a pilot or something, where they will also need a strong sciences background.  It is essential (keep in mind I am speaking not from a position of personal experience, but of association with others) that every officer understand the where‘s and why‘s and who‘s and what‘s of their job.

They must lead soldiers and accomplish the overall "mission" they are assigned.  They must know why they are doing it, where they fit in, and how the mission will be accomplished. 

A soldier on the other hand, needs only to know enough to do what is required of him in playing his part to accomplish that mission, and, if he is in a position of authority over others, how to manage, motivate and lead other soldiers so that the officer is best able to use their skills elsewhere.

So, in short, if you want to be an officer, it makes sense that you get an education.  Considering a good number of soldiers also have college or better, it‘s even more important to at least seem as smart or smarter than they are.  After all, no one will gleefully obey an idiot.


portcullisguy


----------



## enfield

I think, SoF, that your running into the distinction between offciers and NCM‘s. Officers decide how and where to apply the violence, and the NCM‘s apply it. In combat, an officer should not have to fire a shot - he has more important things to do. 

No, O‘s do not do QL courses - though officer training is the same as doing QL2, 3, QL4 Recce, MG, JNCO, and QL6B - plus more. An Officer‘s job description does not include digging trenches, firing MG‘s, kicking down doors, etc. O‘s do not wear qualification badges, nor, I believe, do they wear marskmanship awards.
However, as an example, my Coy Commander, ex-PPCLI, wears a Ranger tab, Military Freefall, and the French Commando badge. So there is room for some fun stuff as a junior officer.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

I understand and thank you for your replies, Does anybody know if there is a non-civilian/miliatry coledge/university where you do not have to be an officer when you graduate? I am sure I want an education but im not sure if I want to be an officer.


----------



## rceme_rat

Not in Canada.

There are some US military academies other than the West Point / Naval Academy / USAFA  tier that provide degrees.  Some lead to military service, but I am not sure whether such service is mandatory.  VMI (Virginia Military Institute) comes to mind.

Perhaps you would be better off joining a reserve unit while you are in university.  You would get to see the military from the soldier‘s point of view while getting your education.  You could choose to go reg force afterwards - as either an NCM or officer.


----------



## mlabonte

Hey everyone     I am going soon to the recruiting center to have my personal interview to enter the RMC.  I am extremely prepared for this.
My question is simple.  Do you have any tips for me on how to leave a really good impression and what does a recruiter look for in a candidat for the RMC ( or any other entry plan ) ?  I know that some of you are not really fans of RMC (lol) but I would like to have some helpful tips!

Thank you for you help everyone

MLABONTE


----------



## Pikache

Confidence. 
Honesty.
Be yourself.
Don‘t try to create an artificial impression.

Good luck


----------



## rceme_rat

The usual interview tactics:

- dress well, and conservatively
- sleep long and well the night before
- be early
- read the morning paper, and listen to news radio on the way to the interview (you‘ve been reading the paper and are up-to-date on Canadian and global news anyway, right?)
- know your facts - what‘s going on in the military, how big is it, where are troops heading etc.
- know what you want to study at RMC, what you want to be in the military (pilot, arty officer, EME, etc.), and why

Try to relax, without being casual.


Good luck.


----------



## towhey

> Originally posted by Enfield:
> [qb]... I think, SoF, that your running into the distinction between offciers and NCM‘s. Officers decide how and where to apply the violence, and the NCM‘s apply it. In combat, an officer should not have to fire a shot - he has more important things to do.
> 
> No, O‘s do not do QL courses - though officer training is the same as doing QL2, 3, QL4 Recce, MG, JNCO, and QL6B - plus more. An Officer‘s job description does not include digging trenches, firing MG‘s, kicking down doors, etc. [/qb]



A good response, Enfield.  To your first point, I‘d like to add, for illustration, a question I often posed for junior infantry officers -- mostly commanding, or about to command, rifle platoons:

Q:  "What is the platoon commander‘s weapon?"

Some would suggest a rifle, others a pistol, some an SMG (showing my age, now!    )

The correct answer:  "His/her platoon"

As a platoon commander, if you had to fire your weapon, often as not, you had done something wrong.  You should be fighting your platoon against the enemy -- not being just another rifleman.

Often, however, your job as an officer is to lead by personal example.  The difference between a manager and a leader, for example can be distilled into two words:  "Follow me!"

When the troops are face down in the mud, with bullets whistling over their backs, you‘re job is to get them moving.  The most effective way is simply to get up, shout "follow me" and move out.

When fighting in built-up areas, especially in room-to-room fighting there often comes a time when the platoon commander (heck, even company commanders) is intimately involved in the fighting -- acting as an extra rifleman, tossing grenades, clearing rooms and covering arcs.

Although officers do not normally man machine guns, break down doors, they normally do take a turn at the shovel -- although they don‘t usually have time to dig a whole trench -- and they do learn how to do all of that stuff in the 1 or 2 years of training it takes to learn the job.

By the time a 2Lt takes command of a rifle platoon he/she will have humped a GPMG and a .50 cal, and an anti-tank weapon, and all other company level weapons for miles and miles on training.  He/she will have sent many live rounds down range qualifying on all platoon and company weapons.

Then, the fun begins.  Learning how to think tactically, how to lead the world‘s best soldiers, motivate them to victory, orchestrate the battle and seize the day.

It is, definitely, the best job in the world!


----------



## mlabonte

Thank you very much!!  And yes I am very informedÂ on the news   

mlabonte


----------



## FredDaHead

> Originally posted by rceme_rat:
> [qb]The usual interview tactics:
> - dress well, and conservatively
> - sleep long and well the night before
> - be early
> - read the morning paper, and listen to news radio on the way to the interview (you‘ve been reading the paper and are up-to-date on Canadian and global news anyway, right?)
> - know your facts - what‘s going on in the military, how big is it, where are troops heading etc.
> - know what you want to study at RMC, what you want to be in the military (pilot, arty officer, EME, etc.), and why
> [/qb]



Alright, I got some questions. I‘m not going to an interview yet, but maybe I‘ll remember those when I do.
-What is "conservative"? Shirt and tie?
-How early? 10 minutes or so?
-Any news topic in particular?
-You mean being up to date on military operations, right?

Just wondering...


----------



## rceme_rat

Conservative is the classic navy suit, white shirt, and tie.  H*ell, be avant-garde - wear a light blue shirt.  I‘ve seen it described as "dress like you are going to a funeral."

10-15 minutes minimum.  And plan on something going wrong during travel.  Try to get there 30 mins early, and go in 15 minutes early.

News - the full spectrum current events - I remember questions about local sports!  

Military - I remember questions about the size of the military, who the Minister was, etc.

In general, they are looking to see if you are an intelligent, involved, well-rounded stable individual.


----------



## JES_12

I just want to know how long is the interview?

Thank...

  HONOUR_12   :tank:


----------



## towhey

Great advice!

Also expect to be asked for an opinion.  Often this opinion question will be couched in terms of current events:

For example:  "If Canadian troops in Afghanistan were to capture bin Laden, do you think he should face capital punishment?"  "What do you think the government should do about the defence budget?" 

The interviewer is not particularly interested in your opinion, but very interested in how you answer a loaded question.

Don‘t be afraid to say:  "Good question.  Let me think for a minute."  And spend 30 seconds or so thinking about what you want to say before you say it.

Good luck.


----------



## rceme_rat

Excellent point.

The toughest question is one you don‘t know the answer to, and don‘t have enough information to base an analysis upon that could lead to a supportable answer.  

In short, it takes guts to say "I don‘t know" -- but that is a better answer than spewing forth obvious BS.


----------



## Black6

Hey SOF, very funny post! 

Ejukashon iz importnd fer evereewhun ‘n th‘ armee.

How are you going to learn all that "strategy" without an education? The study of strategy is very complex and relies on the synthesis of many theories. I think what you are after is "tactics" - the use of ground, fire and movement. 

I once knew and armd offr who went through the OCTP (Officer Candidate Training Program) which is probably now defunct. This program was tailored for officer candidates without post-secondary education. 

He did very well in all the field training, tank crew commanding and troop leading. He graduated in the top 3rd of his class and was assigned to a regiment. 

Unfortunately, officer duties are more than turning diesel into noise and unloading sabot rounds through the business end of the barrel. This young man was hopelessly lost in a sea of paperwork at the troop level (memos, personnel evaluations, etc). He hated it and couldn‘t fake his way through it and his career (and more importantly, that of his men) suffered for it.

Eventually, he realised that he had made a BIG mistake an applied for "de-commissioning". He left the regular force and was accepted as a Cpl (qualified to 6B) at a reserve armoured unit.

Talk to some soldiers, NCOs and officers before you make the same mistake. 

*"Untutored courage is useless in the face of educated bullets" - Patton* 

Black-6, OUT!


----------



## OLDRUPERT

I think that this young man\woman is rather confused about what he\she is asking.

RMC stands for royal military college.   When you were are accepted into it, you are in the military and traing as a regular soldier, sailor, etc.  While working towards a degree in your chosen field.

The militia is a part time organisation that has nothing to do with RMC...

The militia by its very nature allows you to soldier part time and work, go to school, or what have you, full time.

Yes I have worked with and heard of people attending RMC and volunteering with a militia unit in or around Kingston (this is where RMC is), to get feild experience.  Before their annual summer Phase Training.

RESO and RETP were and are other ways to recruit into the CF.   You trained full time in summer and part time in winter while working Towards a Degree.   These two had Nothing to do with RMC.

No I am not a ring knocker.

Cheers


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

Thanks for the advice guys, I think I will join the Reg Force as a NCM and see how for I get (I want to try to get into a SF unit    ) And the see what happens. I am also a pretty good student so I don‘t think I will have to worry about the paper work if it is anything like homework.


----------



## rceme_rat

OldRupert --

True, the majority of cadets attending RMC are regular force members under ROTP, but there were always a few reservists under RETP. 

RETP cadets attend the same classes, wear the same uniforms, do the same parades, etc. full-time like ROTP cadets.  They attend the same phase training as their ROTP counterparts.  They are indistinguishable until graduation -- when the ROTP cadets are commissioned and posted for Phase IV, and the RETP cadets are free to leave the CF.  They are not members of local reserve units and most would not have time to be joining those units in regular activities in any case.  Few would take the two weeks (if lucky) between graduation parade and phase training to go on ex when they are about to spend 13 weeks doing it.

This was true when I graduated some 15 years ago and I haven‘t seen any notice of a change in the alumni bulletins.


----------



## FredDaHead

Hey everyone,

I‘m planning on joining up after High School, as I‘ve already mentioned a few times, but I was wondering what the academic requirements are? I got about 85% average (88% in the classes required to get the diploma), is that enough or do I need to get it really farther up? I heard someone say I‘d need 95%+, is that true?

In the RMC brochure I have they mention the classes I need (here in Quebec it‘s advanced maths, physics, chemistery and french/english), but it doesn‘t talk about the grades. I didn‘t find anything on the RMC website either, but maybe I didn‘t look hard enough.

Anyway, if anyone has good information, please tell me about it,

Fred    

PS: Anyone knows what use Strategic&Military studies can have in civvie life?


----------



## rceme_rat

These are decent marks.  Tweaking them a bit would be good, but I would think you meet the requirements.  Don‘t forget about presenting all your extra-curricular stuff -- they want to see a well-balanced citizen.

Strategic & Mil studies would be pretty attractive to some employers right now with current events.  What will it be like 8 or 9 years down the road when you are able to take your release?  No idea.  

It is still a solid BA, leading to four years of commissioned service -- leadership & management skills.  If you don‘t want to stay in the service, and the obvious public policy and/or politics routes don‘t appeal to you, I would think the move into corporate life would not be too difficult.


----------



## fortuncookie5084

Strategic and Military Studies at RMC is a lot like a political science degree with a focus on international relations, with lots of military history thrown in.  It is a good program, especially if you want a long term career in the Forces.


----------



## enfield

You need high grades across the board... my Math marks kept me out. 

There must be something usefull you learn there, since a RMC graduate an ex-Infantry Officer went on to found Chapters and turn it into a huge corporation, with no previous experience in the book industry.

You‘ll also learn how to make a fool of yourself and the Forces drinking underage in uniform.


----------



## Ian

Hello, I hope I am not intrudin on this topic.    

I am currently applying to RMC, but my math marks are also much lower than my other marks. 

Enfield, was the recruiting centre able to transfer your file for RMC to the reserves easily?

Thank you.

-Ian


----------



## RD

Lets say I take Chemistry at RMC.  Could I still apply for infantry?


----------



## stivic923

Of course you can. Dude, the more education u have or obtain through college or university, the better it will be for you in the army


----------



## Illucigen

You can take anything at RMC and become an Infanteer. The only restrictions on courses/moc‘s at RMC are the engineering trades which obviously require an engineering degree.

So AERE, MARE, CBTEng, etc all require engineering degrees.

The rest of the MOC‘s are pretty much open to any degree RMC offers.


----------



## RD

Thanks guys.
This forum is great!
You guys are very helpful.


----------



## Zoomie

The CF will prefer it if all its engineers have an engineering degree, but this doesn‘t always happen. In fact, quite a few AERE, CBT Engineer and Navy fruit-cake engineers do NOT have engineering degrees.  The AERE trade, like most other airforce officer trade are common stomping grounds for failed out pilots, who really joins the airforce to become a navigator??


----------



## Illucigen

Uhhmm... That last post now only applies to officers who were in BEFORE the degree requirements... No career manager Ive spoken to has told me anyone but someone with an eng degree is getting an eng job (thats for new officers)


----------



## Illucigen

But thats just what I was told...


----------



## B3n

Hi,
I‘m interresting to go at the RMC.
I want to know if someone can tell me if it hard to be accepted at RMC.
At High School my grade was 80%
At college, i got some bad result, but my average i 60-65% 
And this year i‘ll start university. 
If i want to go at RMC next years, do you think i have good chance ?


----------



## shaunlin41

Because of the double graduation year in ontario the RMC has been recieving an insane amount of apps, so I would guess that a 65% is not going to cut it but talk to a recruiter


----------



## McInnes

recommended highschool average is 86%, i have heard taht you should have 90% average in highschool to compete effectively. It also helps if you have been active in your community, participated in sports, and have taken on leadership roles (such as student‘s council).


----------



## andrewvalentine83

You don‘t necessarily need good marks to get into RMC.  The course officer on my Engineer QL3 got in with a 68% average.  The thing is he says he did a lot of extra curricular activities.  Just don‘t be discouraged, it‘s still possible to get in with lower marks.  Good luck.


----------



## McInnes

Yes, thats true, its just this year i have heard that the standards are a lot higher just because of the double cohort in ontario, competition seems to be insane...
I think it should be returned to normal next year ?


----------



## Cycophant

> I think it should be returned to normal next year ?


I wouldn‘t bet too much on it.  It may be better, but I have my doubts it would be back to normal.

A lot of fellow students I know are taking a year off to work, or spending another semester in school (hey, its free education) before moving on, in order to avoid some of the crowds.  Of course, a _lot_ of people are doing it, so things will still be crowded.

RMC would probably return to normal faster than most post-secondary schools, however.


----------



## Sundborg

I applied to RMC this year, I did not get in, even though I had a good average and did extra activites outside of school.  ie Cadets.
This year was tough, probably due to twice as many people graduating in Ontario.


----------



## kosstro

I got into RMC this year, but i have to go to St. Jean first, however i was told that basically I only got in because of my reserve experience I.E. they knew i ‘could adapt to a military lifestyle‘.
also, i only had about an 80% average.
My advice to get into RMC
good marks
extracurricular leadership things
sports teams
and... JOIN THE RESERVES!!!

hey, it worked for me...


----------



## Skye

Hi everyone,

I‘m looking into ROTP through RMC but their site isn‘t very informative.  I‘m headed down to my recruiting office later today (cuz I know you were going to suggest it), but I was wondering if anyone had been to RMC or known people who were there.  I‘d just like to get an idea of what it‘s like.  

If I were accepted to the school, would I do Basic Training first or is that part of what they‘re talking about when they say you do summer training? Also, there is no mention of what courses are required for which occupation. As I understand it you are enrolled with a specific occupation already chosen but what if I fit the requirements for the B.A. courses but not the Engineering or Science, how do I tell which occupations I can enroll under?

To make matters more complicated I am married and my husband just graduated Basic Training.  So my going to RMC is not a sure thing, I‘m just looking into it, but I will go back to university somewhere so I thought why not? 

Skye


----------



## Andrew_Power

I have a question about the Royal Military College in Kingston ontario:
(a few really)

1. If accepted it says you do basic training in the summer previous to 1st year, would that mean after i complete high school they would send me straight to basic?

2. Anyone gone through the RMC? What‘s it like? And whats good about being an officer rather than a regular (non-com)

3. Is it easy to learn french, ive taken classes all the way to grade 9, and i have recently take an online course (i have gotten to leason 9/10).

4. What is a good achievement in marks? it says a good or usual acceptance mark is about 80%, but what would be good to get to?

5. What should i prepare for in the 4 years before i go (3 before application) to (if i make it) RMC? Activites, Physical Fitness.

6. What types of classes should i take and which are most important to get into RMC?

thx,
Andrew Power
13
NB, Canada
3-4 years to RMC/CdnForces   

(secondly that thing where i said i was SpecOps, and i lied was the first time ever lying on a forum, and im usually as honest as honest can be)


----------



## Andrew_Power

also i know im somewhat young to be thinking about getting into the forces but i have my mind set, and im the younger person in my grade (most moving on to 15)


----------



## Garry

Hi Andrew,

1)Yes

2. No. Both Officer‘s and NCO‘s play important roles in the Forces: neither would exist well without the other. In both systems you‘ll have to "grow up". You have a little more time to do so as an NCO.

3. Depends on how bad you want it.

4. When you join the Forces as an Officer you‘ll be expected to maintain a 90% average in whatever you do....not sure how that applies to RMC, but better to have the marks and not need them.

5. Play team sports, volunteer in the community, and run a lot! Aerobics will help too.

6. University prep courses in your major area of interest. RMC is big in engineering, so maths and sciences won‘t hurt, but make sure your studies are well rounded and include humanities and arts.

Good luck- Garry

PS- don‘t lie anymore.


----------



## Andrew_Power

thx

PS
i wont


----------



## Redeye

You will find on both this site and in the CF that liars and fakers are not tolerated at all.  The one guy who lies or cheats on a course sets the example for everyone else, because he does get very publicly sorted out.  It‘s especially bad for officers, because the second that you lose the respect of the NCOs, your ability to lead them is absolutely 100% gone.  Non-commissioned officers are the linchpin of one‘s command and of the Forces as a whole, they will make or break and officer‘s career.  If you act with absolute integrity, their ability to bring the best out of the troops under your command will absolutley amaze you.

As for what happens, after being accepted to RMC you would head to St-Jean-sur-Richelieu for what used to be called BOTC - Basic Officer Training Course... it may have a different name now since all the courses have been rearranged.  Then you‘ll head to RMC to get started with school.  It begins with Recruit Term where you are sorted out into RMC life.

Your first summer you will head to CFB Gagetown for the Common Army Phase (CAP), which used to be called Phase II.  Here you will learn basic skills of leadership and the basics of infantry operations at the section level.  It‘s all arms, everyone learns how to conduct a section attack and so on.

Then the next summer you start training in your MOC (your military occupation) with the relevant school.  If it‘s in the Combat Arms, you‘ll be back to Gagetown.  The following summers you‘ll either be on more courses/second language training or "on the job training" until graduation, at which point you‘ll be commissioned and sent on your way.

For starters, join Cadets and learn the basics.


----------



## Andrew_Power

what if i wanted to get a degree? i thought i could do that too? 4 years right?


----------



## McInnes

if you are an officer you usually have to have a degree. if you are accepted into the rotp program, they basically pay for everything during university. however, that means you have to be an officer. NCM‘s can get degrees with the military as well through continuing education plans, usually remote, so you can do it while serving.


----------



## Andrew_Power

Yeah, officer is a bit high in the ranks (2nd lt.) but if the pay is good and it‘ll give me some field experience, and let me go places (do they?) then sure.


----------



## McInnes

You shouldn‘t become an officer, if your only reason for doing so is higher pay. And a Corporal makes more than a SLt anyways. And for field experiance, you would get more if you were serving in the ranks, while getting a degree through a continuring education plan.


----------



## Andrew_Power

I also get to command   
But at this age im not sure if I like giving orders or taking orders...


----------



## greeves

One very important thing to remember: in order to give orders, you have to be able to take orders...good leaders, generally, are always good followers.


----------



## Andrew_Power

good point


----------



## gosho4

Hello!

I have a few question I want to ask and to mention this before I start, I dont have any experiance in Cadets and reserves so some of my questions might sound Easy but please bear along.


For aplication in the military I dont have great vision So I need glasses for reading and such can I wear them on the field.Or do I have to get eye surgery to make me see better?


For application to RMC what kind of marks and Volunteering and athletic accomplishment/experiance do I need?Where can I learn more about RMC other then their Website?


About tours overseas: Do you get to volunteer for UN peacekeeping tours or do I get assigned?I mean by this can I choose it or do I hope im in the right unit?

I read somehwere that Infantry take Parachooting cources with their whole platoon is that true?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Spr.Earl

> Originally posted by GD:
> [qb] Hello!
> 
> I have a few question I want to ask and to mention this before I start, I dont have any experiance in Cadets and reserves so some of my questions might sound Easy but please bear along.
> 
> 
> For aplication in the military I dont have great vision So I need glasses for reading and such can I wear them on the field.Or do I have to get eye surgery to make me see better?
> 
> 
> For application to RMC what kind of marks and Volunteering and athletic accomplishment/experiance do I need?Where can I learn more about RMC other then their Website?
> 
> 
> About tours overseas: Do you get to volunteer for UN peacekeeping tours or do I get assigned?I mean by this can I choose it or do I hope im in the right unit?
> 
> I read somehwere that Infantry take Parachooting cources with their whole platoon is that true?
> 
> Thanx in advance [/qb]


#-1 Get you eye sight checked first from your one Doctor ! because laser eye surgery IF IT WORK‘S take‘s 6 month‘s or more to recover from.

#-2 I don‘t have the link handy but ask your Local Recuiting Office about ther Entry Qual.‘s.

#-3 At time‘s with in each Unit there will come request‘s for Volunteer‘s for over seas duty but on the whole you will go with your Unit if it‘s tasked for overseas duty.

#-4 No,you submit your name for the Jump course and it‘s normaly based on merit as only the best get a jump course same goes for a Combat Diver‘s Course with in the Engineer‘s.

The Elite Course‘s are awarded on Merit.

Hope this help‘s.

Lot‘s of Luck


----------



## gosho4

Wow thanx That helped Ill call the recruiter.

Does anyone know whats training for officers like?I mean in RMC you study during the year but during the summer you go on Training.


And what does it mean when First year officer cadets are confied to barakes during weekends?Does that mean you stay in your appartment all weekeb long?


----------



## gosho4

I actualy ave a CD from the RMC recruiter that came to my schol and I looked indeapth and found that they had a lot more info.If anyone wants a copy I might be able to gwet you one but It will sure be in recruiters office it is very imformative.


----------



## humint

You study during the year and then, come summer, you do your phase training. Basically, you are on a combat training course for summer 1 and summer 2 from May through July. After that, I believe you do your trade training during the summer. 

I think you get a bit of August off before heading back to classes. 

Contact the recruiter, because the application process for RMC is very competitive, and you should be looking to start the process the Sept before you actually want to go. 

There are other entry programmes that you may also want to look into. Again, call the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre in Toronto (at Yonge and Sheppard):

Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre Toronto
4900 Yonge Street, Suite 100
North York, ON  M2N 6A4
(416) 952-2000

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/careers/toronto_e.asp  
You can get more info on Reserve Army here (especially the entry programmes): 

www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## Meridian

RMC is NOT as hard to get into as you would think. They dont let everyone in, and many more are accepted into civilian universities under ROTP (my preferred choice, and even though they claim they dont, they have at least 250 Ocdts going each year to Civy U).

That said, don‘t think youll coast in.

Year one, you go during your summer (usually after high school) to IAP at CFLRS in st Jean. after IAP (about 9 weeks, depends on the course, they keep playing with the length), and if you pass (IAP = QL5 supposedly, or at least if you have yoru QL5, you dont do IAP, you go straight to BOTP). THen you go to BOTP for the rest of the summer, finish and three days later you are off to Kingston. You do a month of FYOP (first year orientation) which kinda sucks and most say is much worse than Basic, and then you go to school like any other frat boy/girl until May. You usually get a couple weeks off here if you were good in school, then you either have more time off, or you start your course (CAP if you are Combat Arms). This depends on when the course dates are. Soemwhere here before you start year 2 at kingston you get some time off, usually about 2 weeks or so. You keep doing this cycle (kingston, summer course) until you finish your phase training and kingston, and you get your scroll and your first salute and a way you go to be laughed at and made fun of behind your back by the many NCMs waiting to pick on their new 2lt.

Of course any multitude of things could happen, you could be recoursed, medically or for other reasons, etc..

Funny thing is, I know of not one person who went to BOTP that did not go on to kingston unless they VRd. Even when they were recoursed for cause, they still came back the next year.

*shakes head*


----------



## corporal-cam

Does anyone know the standards for math for Manitoba to get into RMC? I was told Applied by some people but Pre-Calculus by others. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary

From:

  http://www.rmc.ca/admission/start_early/aim_e.html  

The undergraduate programmes at RMC include courses from multiple disciplines, so the programmes are challenging. To prepare yourself to meet the demands of the curriculum, we encourage you to take a strong academic program in high school.

We recommend that you aim for high marks and take the following subjects:

 - four years of English, with a strong emphasis on composition, grammar, literature and oral comprehension 
 - two years of French 
 - Mathematics (preferably Algebra, Geometry, Trigonometry and Calculus) 
 - Chemistry and Physics 
 - other types of courses that will help you be prepared for the first year at RMC: history, geography, civics, economics and basic computing 
To see the specific courses you need to enter one of the undergraduate programmes at RMC, review our  Course Requirements .


Google is an amazing resource.

Mike


----------



## ShockAndAwe001388

Right now i am i grade ten at BIshop Carroll high school and I‘m going to apply to RMC as an engineering officer so i am aiming for insanely high marks when I graduate. My school is self paced (there‘s no classes) and I have many different options for choosing my workload and when I will take different courses. When I apply to RMC it will be early in my grade twelve year so the only mark I will have will be my grade eleven mark. So my question is do I take more courses in grade eleven so I can get a beter grade twelve mark or should I focus on achieving higher grades in grade eleven?

One more question, at Bishop Carroll taking religion is mandatory but I don‘t get very good marks on it because I have been focusing on more important subjects like math and science. So will the recruiters care about my marks in option courses like religion and such?


----------



## RJG

Trust me do not cram grade 12 courses into your grade 11 year. I did that now I am stuck taking grade 11 physics, chemistry & biology in my senior year with a bunch of younger kids which will be odd. Not only that they will look at your first semester marks of your gr 12 year so they will have aa good idea. And they wont consider religion marks.


----------



## chrisf

> Originally posted by RJG:
> [qb] Trust me do not cram grade 12 courses into your grade 11 year. I did that now I am stuck taking grade 11 physics, chemistry & biology in my senior year with a bunch of younger kids which will be odd. Not only that they will look at your first semester marks of your gr 12 year so they will have aa good idea. And they wont consider religion marks. [/qb]


On the subject of cramming grade 12 courses into your grade 11 year, that‘s what I did, and I didn‘t really find them all that difficult, as I had done the pre-req grade 11 courses in grade 10... end result? Grade 12, I had room for a internship course that took up a quarter of my schedule, as well as a home ec course (Nothing like fresh baked cookies in the morning), a course in small engines, and a wood working course (Also AP physics and a requisite math course).

Regarding the religion marks, why would you say they won‘t look at them? If the fellow is applying as an officer, he needs to be well rounded. Sure, they won‘t carry as much weight as math and physics courses, which he should definitly concentrate on, but it‘s still important to have a view of the world beyond a sigle sphere... they say an expert is somone who knows more and more about less and less till they know everything about nothing... I‘ve met some absolutely brilliant professors who could barely dress themselves.

If he can find the time, outside school, a course (Shouldn‘t last more then a day or two over a weekend) on ettiquette or somthing else unique would look interesting on an application.


----------



## Scratch_043

after 3 years of service in the CF, will Military experience be substituted in whole or in part for accademic acheivement??

I am applying for the engineering trade (043) and was wondering if I would be accepted to RMC based on a few years proir service in the engineers, since it is in the field that I would be applying to RMC for, and I will have been doing it for 3+ years?

also, will a record of service be Recognised by any other school(not only university, but also colleges.

Thank you for any information you can contribute.


----------



## koach

This question needs to be asked to the recruiters at your local CFRC if you want a proper answer.  If you have not already had your interview for 043, Ask that question during your interview.  They may be able to give you an answer or find the answer for you.

Unless there is someone on this board who is a senior engineer; don‘t take any advice from this board.


----------



## Michael OLeary

> after 3 years of service in the CF, will Military experience be substituted in whole or in part for accademic acheivement??


If you mean will your military service be accepted for consideration for selection as an officer and attendance at RMC in lieu of good academic standing, no, not necessarily. If after a few years service you apply for commissioning under the Special Commissioning Plan (SCP) your prior academic record, your military service record and your aptitude for the desired officer classification as determined by the Personnel Selection Officer (PSO) at that time will be considered.



> RMC - Academics -  RMC - Academics
> 
> What marks will I need to be accepted?
> The admission decisions are based on a combined assessment of academic potential and military potential. RMC does not use a cut-off mark, but most successful applicants have an average of over 80 per cent.


CFAO 9-70 SPECIAL COMMISSIONING PLAN 



> I am applying for the engineering trade (043) and was wondering if I would be accepted to RMC based on a few years prior service in the engineers, since it is in the field that I would be applying to RMC for, and I will have been doing it for 3+ years?


Training as a soldier in the Engineers is based on basic soldiering skills and the technical skills of a combat engineer. Good performance may increase your chances of selection for officer training if you apply, it will not be the sole consideration. 



> also, will a record of service be Recognised by any other school(not only university, but also colleges.


If you apply to the distance learning program at RMC as a soldier, courses you have taken MAY be considered for academic equivalencies, though this normally applies to advanced courses with significant intellectual demands on the trainee. Credits towards a degree at RMC may or may not be recognized by another university or college.

RMC - Division of Continuing Studies 

The following link will take you to the current table of equivalencies; listing those military courses now recognized as being worth credits towards the Bachelor of Military Arts and Sciences program:

BMASc Table of Equivalencies


----------



## CWeb26F

Most colleges /universities have a process by which previous on-the-job education/ experience can be evaluated for course equivalencies or general credits towards a degree/diploma. Often it‘s called something like P.L.A.R. (Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition).

Having only three years/ junior courses may not give you a lot of credits, however it‘s worth a shot anywhere you apply.


----------



## Zhuge Liang

i did some checking and i didn't find it anywhere else on the site

If i'm good enough to get into RMC, i'm leaning towards the Military and Strategic Studies program.   I've been to university before, but i've never seen a program like that.   What can anyone tell me about it and how useful it actually is.   I think that it's designed for career officers and you come out with a BA afterwards, but i'm talking about the nitty gritty.   There's nowhere to really compare it to for applicants, e.g. the McLean's University guide that comes out every year.

Is the class any good?   can anyone give examples of the kinds of things you learn in it?   how useful is it (ideally from someone who's been in the field)?

i kinda laughed when i saw this in the RMC vs NCM thread



			
				greydak said:
			
		

> Some guys and gals come out of their officer training unfit, sure they might be able to run during PT but come time in the field they suck and believe it or not their history degree is of no use to them.


----------



## wyzliu

Hi, I am a grade 11 students and really looking forward to joining the military and attending RMC for university study. However, I do not know the requirments for RMC. What school mark will I need? Do I need to join any sports team? etc.
Please inform me anything that might help me. Thank you guys!


----------



## Canuck_25

Well im telling you this, WORK YOU FUCKING AS OFF IN GRADE 11 AND 12. Basically, if you dont have 80% average, you wont make it. Its extremily competative University. If you do not have a 80% average in grade 11 and 12, try going to a civilian university for a year and apply again, or apply for ROTP.


----------



## Inch

Same as any University, maybe a little more competitive. Yes, you do have to play sports, either varsity or intermural.

Check the recruiting FAQ for more info.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Cheers


----------



## s23256

As the last 2 replies mentioned it is a competitive process.  You should be looking to have an average of at least 80% but there are lots of other factors that can make you a more attractive candidate.  Any previous military experience is obviously a plus.  Also, try to get involved in any other kinds of sports and leadership related activities as this will look good on your file.  If you haven't already, I suggest you visit your recruiting centre and get as much info as possible and try to get your application started so you can get it in early for early selection also the process can be quite lengthy so the earlier you start the better.  I'm 193 days away from grad parade so if you have any questions I've probably got the answers, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

not from my experiance- i heard that a big thing that helps is to volunteer. do whatever... especially if it is like teaching kids sports, you got leadership, willingness to do, and sports, all in one activity. plus its just good to volunteer, lots of fun sometimes.


----------



## Alex252

Why type of things did you do to get in s23256


----------



## beyondsblue

Hi,everyone
I am a gr.11 student and I'm planning to apply for RMC next year, at the beginning of my Gr.12. My marks are usually low 80s to high 80s. I just joined the Army Cadet two months ago, so far, it's been great (we did a weekend training at Connaught, it's really fun). I'm in the cadet band, playing trumpet and i'm trying out for the rifle and biathlon team. I was in the band, point guard for Jr. Girl's basketball team in Gr.10 (my team sucks, we didn't even win a single game), a member of the business club, the photographer for the year book and a member of the friendship club at my old high school. Now now I'm a member of my new school's Rowing Club and i'll try out for the soccer and ski team when the time comes. I'm also going to represent my school for this extensive 2 years project.   I've volunteered at various places and gained over 80 community hours.
I was thinking about becoming an Intelligence Officer, since I've immigrated into canada 4 yrs ago (i have the canadian citizen card) and i am fluent at both my native language and english, i can also speak three dialects of my birth country, a little bit of french, japanese and german.     
If I were to apply for the business administration or economy at RMC, what are my chances of getting in?
What areas do I need to improve?
BTW, I got arrested for the stupiest thing i ever did in my life when I was 15 :crybaby:, i received a warning and paid some fines. Would this incident affect anything? Can anybody tell me...


----------



## Inch

You seem to be a pretty well rounded individual, kudos to you for being so active. You will *not* be offered Intelligence when you walk in the door, you'll have to put some time into another trade before you're considered for Int.  Though with your language abilities, you probably won't have a problem transferring to Int after you've put your time in.

Cheers


----------



## beyondsblue

Thanks, Inch
I heard that the average i should aim for in gr.12 is 90%. 
Is it true?


----------



## Tracker

There is no set average that they look for, but you probably won't be competitive unless you are in 80-85% range.  As for the Visible Minority or Female crap, all people are equal when they compete for ROTP.  Canuck_25  you should get your head out of your a$$, that was a stupid remark.


----------



## beyondsblue

Hi,everyone
I am a gr.11 student and I'm planning to apply for RMC next year, at the beginning of my Gr.12. My marks are usually low 80s to high 80s. I just joined the Army Cadet two months ago, so far, it's been great (we did a weekend training at Connaught, it's really fun). I'm in the cadet band, playing trumpet and i'm trying out for the rifle and biathlon team. I was in the band, point guard for Jr. Girl's basketball team in Gr.10 (my team sucks, we didn't even win a single game), a member of the business club, the photographer for the year book and a member of the friendship club at my old high school. Now now I'm a member of my new school's Rowing Club, Space Sim, Ping-Pong Club, PHO Club and i'll try out for the soccer and ski team when the time comes. I'm also going to represent my school for this extensive 2 years project.   I've volunteered at various places and gained over 80 community hours.
I was thinking about becoming an Intelligence Officer, since I've immigrated into canada 4 yrs ago (i have the canadian citizen card) and i am fluent at both my native language and english, i can also speak three dialects of my birth country, a little bit of french, japanese and german.     
If I were to apply for the business administration or economy at RMC, what are my chances of getting in?
What areas do I need to improve?
BTW, I got arrested for the stupiest thing i ever did in my life when I was 15 , i received a warning and paid some fines. Would this incident affect anything? Can anybody tell me...


----------



## s23256

Just an updatde to Inch's post.  I don't know why, but this year intelligence is being offered as a trade on joining and is not limited to  re-muster applicants.


----------



## MissHardie

s23256,

Is this intelligence trade under the naval element? I know they've changed (and renamed) the old NCS (naval control of shipping) officer to intelligence officer, so that might explain it.


----------



## s23256

MissHardie 

Int officer is a "purple" trade as such there is no specific element associated with it.  One of the members of my section is army int.  I can't say with any confidence exactly what happened to the NCS trade (except that the acronym now stands for Naval Combat Systems and is specialization in the MARE trade) but I would assume that it was simply rolled into the larger intelligence trade and lost its elemental distinction.


----------



## Inch

Thanks for the update, maybe they're doing it on a trial basis. As for specializing in the elements, this does occur, I can't say for sure but I'd guess that it has a lot to do with the element they come from prior to the remuster. I've met Naval Int ops and officers that only dealt with Naval stuff. The guys at Trinity here in Halifax are almost entirely in the Naval element, and conversely, most of the Int types in Shearwater are Air Force. There is some overlap in places like Martime air operations and as well with the army/TacHel, but you'll very rarely find a Navy Int Op or Officer on an Army base and vice versa.

Cheers


----------



## Sprate

On the RMC website it says, "Successful candidates have maintained a high average over the last three years of secondary school studies".   I am wondering if anyone knows, if they consider your grade ten marks equally with your grade 11 marks, or do they care about your grade eleven marks more.   The reason I ask is that I did not have great marks in grade 10 (ie. 73%). I am getting about 85% in grade eleven though. Also, does anyone know how much your grades are worth, compared to your extra curricular activities and leadership training?


----------



## SeaKingTacco

When, I joined (and was accepted for RRMC), the extra-circular and sports part of your file could make or break you.  In those days, you needed to show that you were well-rounded (RMC is not just about the academics, it also sports and military training heavy).  My guess is that things haven't changed much (20 years later!).  You can't go back in time and change your past marks, therefore, don't sweat them.  During the interview, you will probably get asked about it.  Be ready to answer why your marks got better. Make sure that you do well in your current classes and that you have a life outside of schoolwork (ie, job, community service and sports) to show that you are a complete package for the CF to want to hire you.

Good luck.


----------



## Canuck_25

Well, what im considering is one or two years of university and then apply to RMC. My grade point average in grade 11 was quite poor (74%). My grade 12 grade point average is around 84%, but since RMC looks at both grade 11 and 12 (and maby even grade 10) I dont think I am a competative candidate. If i join the reserves while in university and volunteer more, then my chances at being a competative candidate are far higher.


----------



## Big Foot

Canuck_25, don't get down on yourself because of "only" an 84% average. I was in the same boat as you two years ago and here I am at RMC. As long as you present yourself as a very well rounded candidate, you give yourself a good shot of getting in. As for the negativity I've been seeing in here towards RMC cadets, sure there as cocky pricks here, but where aren't there people like that? Look at the big picture, not just individuals who give us all a bad name.


----------



## Canuck_25

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Canuck_25, don't get down on yourself because of "only" an 84% average. I was in the same boat as you two years ago and here I am at RMC. As long as you present yourself as a very well rounded candidate, you give yourself a good shot of getting in. As for the negativity I've been seeing in here towards RMC cadets, sure there as cocky pricks here, but where aren't there people like that? Look at the big picture, not just individuals who give us all a bad name.



 Did i mention in not taking Math 12 either?

My course load this year of academics are:

History 12
English 12
English literature 12
Comparative civ 12
Law 12
chemistry 12

 Now, since i do not have math 12, thats another arrow in my back, but there is always upgrading in college or university.


----------



## CupFrantic

I applied to RMC last year with 76% average in grade 12 and 11. I made it on to the merit list. My recruiter told me that my sports background(played everything in high school), volunteering experience(I did everything possible in high school and my community), air cadets, and my work experience(have been working since I was 12) made me an excellent candidate, he said all of the above would of almost guarantee a spot at RMC but for my low mark. The captain believes that if I would of had an 80% average I would made it. So what I am trying to say is even with a low 80, if your a very well rounded person you still have a chance at RMC. So don't just strive for a high mark but try to be well rounded, who has leadership abilities. (It should work at least if your going for combat trade)


----------



## beyondsblue

A few questions here, guys:
-What do you mean by "the merit list", you didn't make it?-
-Is RMC gonna look at my Gr. 10 average (cuz it's pretty bad - 77% :crybaby 
-I did over 80 community hours, is it enough to be considered "active in the community" or do I need to do more?
-What average I need to get in Gr.11 and 12 in order to be "competitive"

Salute


----------



## Canuck_25

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> A few questions here, guys:
> -What do you mean by "the merit list", you didn't make it?-
> -Is RMC gonna look at my Gr. 10 average (cuz it's pretty bad - 77% :crybaby
> -I did over 80 community hours, is it enough to be considered "active in the community" or do I need to do more?
> -What average I need to get in Gr.11 and 12 in order to be "competitive"
> 
> Salute


 77% is not bad. I would consentrate on grade 11 and 12, those grades are critical.

 Hey, in grade 10 i recieved 74%, so dont feel bad.


----------



## Big Foot

When looking at RMC, don't forget there is one more option if you are deemed a good candidate, that being prep year in St-Jean. Prep year is a very good option, if it is offered to you, as it helps you get used to military life and to the rigours of post-secondary education. So don't worry, even if your marks are in the mid to low 70s, if you are what they are looking for, you may just get juniour applicant.


----------



## beyondsblue

Does anybody know how many people across Canada applies for RMC every year?
Approximately?


----------



## beyondsblue

Does anybody know how many people across Canada applies for RMC every year?
Approximately?


----------



## Canuck_25

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how many people across Canada applies for RMC every year?
> Approximately?



 I was told 5000 applicants, and only 300 get accepted every year.


----------



## McG

You were told by who?


----------



## Canuck_25

MCG said:
			
		

> You were told by who?


 Recruiter in Victoria


----------



## Alex252

It was also on TDV


----------



## Alex252

Now come to think about it how many are accepted to Saint Jean, because they say many candidates are weeded out during that period?


----------



## beyondsblue

TDV?
What's does that stand for?


----------



## s23256

Truth Duty Valour

the moto of RMC


----------



## Meridian

Hi.. Didn't read all the thread... just the initial questions. If it has already been answered, my apologies.

1) If you already have some university, RMC is a waste of time.
 - RMC RARELY IF EVER accepts 2nd year students. The nature of the college requires everyone to start from the beginning.

2) Based on that, id go ROTP CIv if you want subsidization and dont want to lose all the credits youve worked hard for. They wont coutn otherwise, so either finish a degree and go DEO, go ROTP Civ, or give up the credits.

3) I did 1 year of the ROTP Jr. Program, +IAP/BOTP.   Did not actually end up in RMC for a variety of reasons, mostly belonging to the fact that I didn't like the premise anymore, and didn't want to waste more of the army's money.
I spent a year in ST Jean with the "Cream of the crop" of high school class presidents, sports stars and other people who have proven to be leaders somehow.


Recall that basically ROTP demands that you sell yourself. Which is great. But they are asking this of 17 year olds, in most cases. So you are talking about people who have won the popularity contest in high school, for the most part... there are exceptions - I was one, as were some of my friends, but still...

A friend of mine is a 2nd year, and I chat with him on msn from time to time. But he has little time to do so........   Im a full time university student, (2nd year) with 5 courses. 4 of those have exams....  He has 7 exams, 7 academic courses, PT, Sports, (seperate), French and Military Training, plus inspections, de rigeur mil prep, (polishing, cleaning, etc) .....  and we will end up with equivalent degrees in the end.


That said, RMC is a family atmosphere. Dysfunctional, but family.
It is built to make leaders. Does it mess up sometimes? Yes. But so does the NCO structure sometimes 
The benefits to RMC do exist, and are somewhat influential....  having an "old boys club" to refer to when you want to leave and get that civvy job is great, especially when your entire network is military people.   
There is also a certain personal pride in going to the Country's Military Academy and graduating, with honours, with a degree, in a program that is much harder to accomplish than Civvy U.


Plus, excluding the hats, the scarlets are generally applauded by all the young men for their skills with the women.


And Im going to get hit for this.. when I was writing a paper on military spending, I asked my friend for advice.. he said: "Ask for more beer money; anything to make the girls here look better".

No offence to any of the RMC girls around.


----------



## Canuck_25

Meridian said:
			
		

> Hi.. Didn't read all the thread... just the initial questions. If it has already been answered, my apologies.
> 
> 1) If you already have some university, RMC is a waste of time.
> - RMC RARELY IF EVER accepts 2nd year students. The nature of the college requires everyone to start from the beginning.
> 
> 2) Based on that, id go ROTP CIv if you want subsidization and dont want to lose all the credits youve worked hard for. They wont coutn otherwise, so either finish a degree and go DEO, go ROTP Civ, or give up the credits.
> 
> 3) I did 1 year of the ROTP Jr. Program, +IAP/BOTP.     Did not actually end up in RMC for a variety of reasons, mostly belonging to the fact that I didn't like the premise anymore, and didn't want to waste more of the army's money.
> I spent a year in ST Jean with the "Cream of the crop" of high school class presidents, sports stars and other people who have proven to be leaders somehow.
> 
> 
> Recall that basically ROTP demands that you sell yourself. Which is great. But they are asking this of 17 year olds, in most cases. So you are talking about people who have won the popularity contest in high school, for the most part... there are exceptions - I was one, as were some of my friends, but still...
> 
> A friend of mine is a 2nd year, and I chat with him on msn from time to time. But he has little time to do so........     Im a full time university student, (2nd year) with 5 courses. 4 of those have exams....   He has 7 exams, 7 academic courses, PT, Sports, (seperate), French and Military Training, plus inspections, de rigeur mil prep, (polishing, cleaning, etc) .....   and we will end up with equivalent degrees in the end.
> 
> 
> That said, RMC is a family atmosphere. Dysfunctional, but family.
> It is built to make leaders. Does it mess up sometimes? Yes. But so does the NCO structure sometimes
> The benefits to RMC do exist, and are somewhat influential....   having an "old boys club" to refer to when you want to leave and get that civvy job is great, especially when your entire network is military people.
> There is also a certain personal pride in going to the Country's Military Academy and graduating, with honours, with a degree, in a program that is much harder to accomplish than Civvy U.
> 
> 
> Plus, excluding the hats, the scarlets are generally applauded by all the young men for their skills with the women.
> 
> 
> And Im going to get hit for this.. when I was writing a paper on military spending, I asked my friend for advice.. he said: "Ask for more beer money; anything to make the girls here look better".
> 
> No offence to any of the RMC girls around.



 I was told that University students could apply to RMC first or second year, and have a good chance of getting in. My plan is to join the reserves in my first year of UNI to gain some solid experience and to see if im weel suited to military life. From what i know of myself so far, I think id make a good officer. I loved the 5 day RCMP camp i went to (that invloved getting up at 5 AM, 4 hours of marching a day, training, polishing boots and ironing clothes, tests, homework, and when the day ends, your dead tired by 11 PM.) I loved that camp, far better than my life at home (i dont want to get into that.)


----------



## Meridian

Oh.. Im sure they would take you.. but when I was at the CFRC the other day, the recruiter told me they require you to give up your credits... the grades you earned make you look that much better to the board, of course, assuming they are quality.

Also, my friend at RMC said he didn't know of anyone who entered in 2nd year.. everyone new began as a 1st year... part of the military and leadership pillars are built on starting from 1st year and moving on... but I guess he could be wrong?

Again, your offer will be your best indication of what the forces is willing to do for you anyway


----------



## Canuck_25

Meridian said:
			
		

> Oh.. Im sure they would take you.. but when I was at the CFRC the other day, the recruiter told me they require you to give up your credits... the grades you earned make you look that much better to the board, of course, assuming they are quality.
> 
> Also, my friend at RMC said he didn't know of anyone who entered in 2nd year.. everyone new began as a 1st year... part of the military and leadership pillars are built on starting from 1st year and moving on... but I guess he could be wrong?
> 
> Again, your offer will be your best indication of what the forces is willing to do for you anyway



 Well, I expected that. Its not really a disappointment for me, if anything, i agree with it.


----------



## DVessey

I didn't know there were a few other RMC students on here too...

Anyway, I just read the whole thread... while I should probably be studying for exams.. but meh. I'm just a lowly little first year, so physics isn't too bad.

As for all the people wanting to get into RMC after doing a few years at civi university, from the experience I've had, this is highly unlikely. Last summer I was put into the "civvi U" IAP platoon. The majority of people there were civvi U, probably about ten RMC cadets, with three prep-year re-courses being added in by the end.
Anyway, onto the point. The people who were ROTP civi U were mostly nurses/physio or people who already had one or two years in university. One fellow had applied for RMC last year, didn't get in, went to UNB and re-applied. He got an offer for RMC an  when he asked if he could transfer credits, he was told probably not so he decided to reject the offer. Then they offered him ROTP at civi U.
Another fellow in my platoon was supposed to be going into third year (forget which university). halfway through the summer he decided he'd rather take the RMC experience, so he put up a memo and got himself transferred. He came here.. and he's in all he's taking all the same courses I am.

On the flip side, I do know of a few first years with previous university experience who did get some transfer credits and are consequently taking second year courses.

Anyway, hope that answers some questions!


----------



## Big Foot

glad to see i'm not the only one who hates studying... anyways, back to math...


----------



## s23256

Heres a tip for any prospective RMC applicants or 1st 2nd 3rd year mechs.  Avoid MEE 431 unless you enjoy a vigorous reaming of the ***hole with a rusty length of rebar.  Suffice to say 2am the night before is not the ideal time to start studying for this exam.


----------



## beyondsblue

What's MEE 431?


----------



## s23256

Mechanical Engineering (English) 431  Stress Analysis
its a 4th year mechanical engineering course here at RMC


----------



## Big Foot

Ah, you Mechs all work too hard, arts is where its at


----------



## s23256

> you mechs work too hard



Yup thats because engineering is an externally accredited degree but I could offer an arts degree out of my room.  I could go on for hours.


----------



## Big Foot

Lol, lets not go there. I want to be a teacher after I'm done, so my arts degree will do just fine.


----------



## SHARP WO

You could also join the reserves and finish a degree at a university as an NCM, and later in your career go back to RMC for post graduate work.

SHARP WO


----------



## pilot_hopeful

Hey, I have been looking into RMC for a while as I want to be a Pilot. 
I already have a college diploma, and I have decided to go to RMC if possible. It mkes sense to me personally given my goals. I also just don't have the money to pay for university.
I do have to go back and bring up a couple of marks, which i don't think should be a challenge a course or 2 at a time. 

any input would be appreciated


----------



## Michael OLeary

Talk to your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre (CFRC) to get the best information of how having your current degree will affect your eiligibility for RMC.


----------



## Meridian

Actually I think it is a diploma.. depends what he meant by "college".

But talk to the recruiters anyway


----------



## FredDaHead

SHARP WO said:
			
		

> You could also join the reserves and finish a degree at a university as an NCM, and later in your career go back to RMC for post graduate work.
> 
> SHARP WO



About post graduate stuff... how does that work? You put in 5 years (or whatever) in the army and then you can go back to the RMC? Or is it some sort of lottery where if you're really really lucky you'll get to go back to school while in the army, and otherwise you'll be stuck having to leave the army to get a post-graduate degree?

I'm seriously thinking of going to a civilian university (mostly because I'm pretty sure I'll need eye surgery to get into the army) but getting a post-graduate degree at some point is definately a goal, so being able to do that while in the army sounds like a good idea. When I join up I will be doing it as an officer, so I don't know if that changes anything from going to RMC for post-grad work as an NCM or not.


----------



## Jimmy Bond

Quite honestly, I think one receives a better education and life experience at a civilian university. I think RMC is an anachronism, and not relevant in this day and age.

First of all, it is a huge waste of money. It costs close to $300,000.00 to educate an RMC student, and that does not include classification training! Conversely, ROTP Civilian university costs a mere $80,000.00. We would be far better off to reinstate the old COTC, or even resurrect the RESO program. That was an excellent way to train young officers!

It is not the bulwark of morals and the officer code of conduct. Even West Point has had it's share of "moral" scandals with cheating and inappropriate behaviour. 

When you are at a large university particularly, you are often faced with true diversity, rather than people who all think alike. Universities like UBC, U of A and U of T have in excess of 30,000 students; many are studying from abroad. Moreover, you meet and interact with people who have very different perspectives and points of view than you have. When you are surrounded by those who think and act like you do, you lose contact with what makes Canada the great country that it is. 

Ask some troops who they'd prefer to have as a platoon or troop leader - a ring knocker with his head rectally situated, or someone who's a little more down to earth?

Ring knocking is not the fast track to the higher echelons, either. Both LGen Hillier and MGen Leslie went to civilian universities. In fact, Leslie was a RESO graduate! Mind you, the name helped somewhat.

Our civilian universities are well respected in the business world, the scientific community, and in the general public. They are at the frontier of new research. They draw academic staff and graduates from around the world because they are institutions of quality. After all, they are producing a "product" for a wide and diverse market. RMC really only has one customer - DND. There is nothing offered at RMC as far as academic disiplines that cannot be found in a civilian university, and often at a much higher calibre. One look at their engineering department will confirm this.

I would counsel anyone thinking of RMC to really, really take a good look at some of Canada's fine civilian universities.


----------



## Michael OLeary

In order to help interested readers to form their opinions from balanced viewpoints, perhaps you could expand on your post and clarify a few issues.



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Quite honestly, I think one receives a better education and life experience at a civilian university. I think RMC is an anachronism, and not relevant in this day and age.



Please let us know what you personal experience is with each institution to help us understand your point of view and its validity.



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> First of all, it is a huge waste of money. It costs close to $300,000.00 to educate an RMC student, and that does not include classification training! Conversely, ROTP Civilian university costs a mere $80,000.00. We would be far better off to reinstate the old COTC, or even resurrect the RESO program. That was an excellent way to train young officers!



Sources? What does the $300K and the $80K actually pay for in each case? Are you comparing the total infrastructure costs of RMC to tuition for Civ U? 



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> It is not the bulwark of morals and the officer code of conduct. Even West Point has had it's share of "moral" scandals with cheating and inappropriate behaviour.



Your point? Are civilian universities producers of morally pure graduates? How is this a significant advantage/disadvantage of one over the other?



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> When you are at a large university particularly, you are often faced with true diversity, rather than people who all think alike. Universities like UBC, U of A and U of T have in excess of 30,000 students; many are studying from abroad. Moreover, you meet and interact with people who have very different perspectives and points of view than you have. When you are surrounded by those who think and act like you do, you lose contact with what makes Canada the great country that it is.



Unless you bury yourself at the Civ U and fail to interact wiath all that diversification. You're generalizing that simply being there ensures that each individual achieves every perceived benefit.



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Ask some troops who they'd prefer to have as a platoon or troop leader - a ring knocker with his head rectally situated, or someone who's a little more down to earth?



A gross generalization, on both counts.



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Ring knocking is not the fast track to the higher echelons, either. Both LGen Hillier and MGen Leslie went to civilian universities. In fact, Leslie was a RESO graduate! Mind you, the name helped somewhat.



Your point?



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Our civilian universities are well respected in the business world, the scientific community, and in the general public. They are at the frontier of new research. They draw academic staff and graduates from around the world because they are institutions of quality. After all, they are producing a "product" for a wide and diverse market. RMC really only has one customer - DND. There is nothing offered at RMC as far as academic disiplines that cannot be found in a civilian university, and often at a much higher calibre. One look at their engineering department will confirm this.
> 
> I would counsel anyone thinking of RMC to really, really take a good look at some of Canada's fine civilian universities.



And what, may I ask, are your credentials to make such a strong statement in support of (potentially) any civilian university over RMC as a post-seocondary establishment for someone planning military service?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Frederik G said:
			
		

> About post graduate stuff... how does that work? You put in 5 years (or whatever) in the army and then you can go back to the RMC? Or is it some sort of lottery where if you're really really lucky you'll get to go back to school while in the army, and otherwise you'll be stuck having to leave the army to get a post-graduate degree?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of going to a civilian university (mostly because I'm pretty sure I'll need eye surgery to get into the army) but getting a post-graduate degree at some point is definately a goal, so being able to do that while in the army sounds like a good idea. When I join up I will be doing it as an officer, so I don't know if that changes anything from going to RMC for post-grad work as an NCM or not.



ARMY OFFICERS DEGREE PROGRAMME (AODP)/UNSPONSORED POST GRADUATE PROGRAMME - CALL LETTER FOR APPLICATIONS - 2002/2003 ACADEMIC YEAR

Msg - Sep 01 5000-7-3 (DLP)

Ref: DAOD 5049-1

1. General. It is anticipated that AODP will continue in the Academic year 02/03. Funds permitting, some Senior Officers will also have the opportunity to attend subsidized post graduate studies. As such, applications for both programmes are solicited for the 02/03 Academic year.

2. As in the past, the intent is to have nominees attend their local university wherever possible. Funding of cost moves for the purpose of these programmes is the exception rather than the rule, and is at the discretion of D Mil C.

3. Army programmes are complementary to IBDB and DGMC unsponsored post graduate. Application for army programmes in no way disqualifies or otherwise compromises an individual's eligibility for DGMC programmes.

4. Eligibility.
A. To be eligible for the unsponsored post graduate programme, an officer must:
(1) be land environment, regular force,
(2) of at least LCol rank, and
(3) hold an undergraduate degree.
B. To be eligible for the AODP, an officer must:
(1) be land environment, Regular Force,
(2) have at least five years commissioned service,
(3) hold at least captain rank, and
(3) have the equivalent of one academic year of university credit.

5. Application. A complete application for either program consists of:
A. Unofficial transcripts of all post secondary credits (official transcripts will be required during academic assessment phase),
B. Current PRR,
C. Completed obligatory service statement of understanding form as per DAOD 5049-1A, and
D. CO's recommendation. If not in CO's letter, applicant should write memo indicating his intent, i.e. university to attend and description of degree desired.

6. Selection process. Preparations for the 02/03 academic will proceed as follows:

A. Sep - message inviting applications,
B. Nov - complete applications for either program due to D Mil C Info DLP 3_4 NLT 30 Nov,
C. Dec - DLP conducts AODP selection BD and A/CLS conducts PG selection BD,
D. Jan/Feb - universities evaluation of AODP candidates. Each candidate must be able to achieve a Bachelor Degree in a consecutive 12 months period, between Sep 02 and Aug 03. Some credit is generally awarded for past military training and education,
E. Jan/Feb - PG students secure acceptance from selected university if not already in hand,
F. Mar/Apr - D Mil C notification of successful candidates,
G. May to Aug - posting of candidates,
H. Sep - classes begin.

7. Note that being selected as acceptable by the military board and by the respective university does not necessarily imply participation in either of the programmes. Participation is still subject to :

A. Availability of funds,
B. Requirement of the service, and
C. Career considerations.


OPI: NDHQ/CLS DLP


----------



## DVessey

Just to add a little bit to Mr. OLeary's response....



			
				Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Quite honestly, I think one receives a better education and life experience at a civilian university. I think RMC is an anachronism, and not relevant in this day and age.
> 
> First of all, it is a huge waste of money. It costs close to $300,000.00 to educate an RMC student, and that does not include classification training! Conversely, ROTP Civilian university costs a mere $80,000.00. We would be far better off to reinstate the old COTC, or even resurrect the RESO program. That was an excellent way to train young officers!
> 
> It is not the bulwark of morals and the officer code of conduct. Even West Point has had it's share of "moral" scandals with cheating and inappropriate behaviour.
> 
> When you are at a large university particularly, you are often faced with true diversity, rather than people who all think alike. Universities like UBC, U of A and U of T have in excess of 30,000 students; many are studying from abroad. Moreover, you meet and interact with people who have very different perspectives and points of view than you have. When you are surrounded by those who think and act like you do, you lose contact with what makes Canada the great country that it is.
> 
> Ask some troops who they'd prefer to have as a platoon or troop leader - a ring knocker with his head rectally situated, or someone who's a little more down to earth?


BGen Romeo Dallaire, Col Chris Hadfield, Marc Garneau.... yeah, they all seem like their head is "rectally situated".
This is a generalization that just doesn't work. RMC produces it's share of great officers, but as with any institution there are a few bad apples. There is no magic formula to make a great leader, RMC doesn't have it, neither do civilian universities.


> Ring knocking is not the fast track to the higher echelons, either. Both LGen Hillier and MGen Leslie went to civilian universities. In fact, Leslie was a RESO graduate! Mind you, the name helped somewhat.
> 
> Our civilian universities are well respected in the business world, the scientific community, and in the general public. They are at the frontier of new research. They draw academic staff and graduates from around the world because they are institutions of quality. After all, they are producing a "product" for a wide and diverse market. RMC really only has one customer - DND. There is nothing offered at RMC as far as academic disiplines that cannot be found in a civilian university, and often at a much higher calibre. One look at their engineering department will confirm this.


I don't believe I'm too far off in saying that RMC is also well respected in the business, scientific world and general public. Research does go on here, as does post-grad work. There's even a nuclear reactor here.


> I would counsel anyone thinking of RMC to really, really take a good look at some of Canada's fine civilian universities.



Having said all that, I will admit that there are benefits to any approach to becoming an officer, whether it's ROTP/RETP at RMC or CiviU, DEO, or CFR (I think those are all the entry programs, someone please correct me if I'm wrong). I don't think you can say that any approach is "better" or "worse". In the end it boils down to what kind of leader each individual is.


----------



## DVessey

Oh yeah... and for those of you interested, Rick Mercer came to RMC last week and there's going to be  bit on monday report tomorrow.
http://www.cbc.ca/mondayreport/


----------



## Canuck_25

My oppinon on training officers is that all eligible applicants must have a BA, BS, ect before they apply. If accepted, you spend one year at a base for military training. The British seem to save tax dollars that way (sandhurst)


----------



## Strike

I've been lurking here for awhile but the gauntlet was thrown and I have to intervene.

Sure, Maclean's Magazine once refered to RMC (during their annual university rankings) as being known only for its good looking guys and ugly women (paraphrasing).  One can only assume that the person writing this was once slighted by a female RMC cadet.

Now, onto Mr Bond.



> First of all, it is a huge waste of money. It costs close to $300,000.00 to educate an RMC student, and that does not include classification training! Conversely, ROTP Civilian university costs a mere $80,000.00. We would be far better off to reinstate the old COTC, or even resurrect the RESO program. That was an excellent way to train young officers!



I'm sure if you included the fact that these Civvie U ROTPs are also being payed throughout the year the price may be a little closer to that of RMC.  Of course, with a low student to prof ratio (I averaged about 18 students per class for a couple of years) the price for RMC will always be at least a little higher.



> Ask some troops who they'd prefer to have as a platoon or troop leader - a ring knocker with his head rectally situated, or someone who's a little more down to earth?



I've seen clowns from both situations.  In fact, RMC students learn very early on that they cannot succeed alone; from recruit term all the way to graduation they are forces and/or encouraged to work together.  Reports from my coleagues who went to civvie U tell that they were only partnered up for labs and only worked in groups when they wanted to.  So, as a troopie, would you rather have someone who can already work in a team or someone who is still learning?



> Our civilian universities are well respected in the business world, the scientific community, and in the general public. They are at the frontier of new research. They draw academic staff and graduates from around the world because they are institutions of quality. After all, they are producing a "product" for a wide and diverse market. RMC really only has one customer - DND. There is nothing offered at RMC as far as academic disiplines that cannot be found in a civilian university, and often at a much higher calibre. One look at their engineering department will confirm this.



That would be why there were about a dozen people in my grad year (of about 150) who were bought out by various companies -- all of them engineers.  That would also explain why the Environmental Sciences Group run out of the college is known as one of the leading researchers in remediation techniques and was hired to head up the clean-up of the DEW line sites.  I could keep going, but I don't like to gloat.   

Did you ever even attend RMC?


----------



## Horse_Soldier

Either Mr. Jimmy Bond is a troll or someone who's been rejected by RMC, but his arguments are garbage - and I am a graduate who has commanded troops in the field and earned their respect so I know whereof I speak.  Mr. Bond, someone of no discernible experience stating that RMC grad have their heads up their ass has proven that his is equally rectally inserted.  Enough said.  I suggest you find another board to play around in.


----------



## Meridian

Bond was only active for one day, and for an hour at that.

(According to his profile).


As far as RMC is concerned... there are positives and negatives, as there are with anything... I think one of the more frustrating things for many cadets is that many of the traditions have been either forced out or are currently in serious decline. 

As a result of many of the recent WhigStandard articles about RMC and some careless mistakes by a few cadets, many of the old-time traditions have been stronlgy discouraged by the CO and staff.. (I say this having had a college number myself, and having still friends attending RMC right now).

I think one of the best advantages to running a military academy like RMC is that you do indeed instill some of those old-world traditions, the types of things that instill pride in a young officer, respect for his uniform and for those who have come before him, (or her) and a devotion not to disappoint that long standing tradition.

From what Im told. RMC is fast becoming yet another publicly-funded university but with uniforms and limited enrollment.


----------



## Radop

Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Ring knocking is not the fast track to the higher echelons, either. Both LGen Hillier and MGen Leslie went to civilian universities. In fact, Leslie was a RESO graduate! Mind you, the name helped somewhat.


2 out of 50+.  Not good odds I think.  I think that wherever they come from, they should have to be a soldier first and later an officer.  They then could learn what we men have to go through and what our opinion of officers are.


----------



## Radop

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> Either Mr. Jimmy Bond is a troll or someone who's been rejected by RMC, but his arguments are garbage - and I am a graduate who has commanded troops in the field and earned their respect so I know whereof I speak.


As one of the men, I love to hear officers say they earned the respect of their men.  I must respect the rank, not the man.  If he received my respect, he has done something to prove his knowledge or to protect his men from misuse.


----------



## kincanucks

*or to protect his men from misuse.*

 However, it is very hard to protect your soldiers from everything and keep them always out of harm's way.  Ensuring that they have the best possible training and support and always look out for their welfare.  Look after your soldiers because without them you are not a leader.


----------



## Armageddon

If anyone has any specific questions about RMC feel free to PM me.  I graduated from RMC back in May so at least some of the info I can give is relatively current.


----------



## Legacy

Armagedon i sent u a PM...


----------



## beyondsblue

Legacy said:
			
		

> Armagedon i sent u a PM...


So did I....


----------



## Armageddon

Sorry in the delay, I have been very very busy but when you both next read this you both have responses in your inbox(s)


----------



## beyondsblue

Armageddon, thank you for your reply. It's very detailed and , indeed helpful.


----------



## AirForceWife

Some of the things said in this topic upsetted me.  First off, I just want to say that not all of the guys from RMC are the cocky type.  I will admit, that RMC does have their fair share of them though,  but there are quite many that are not.   My husband went to RMC, we got married in his 2nd year (ROTP).  My husband and all of his friends - were the non-cocky types... they were pretty good people, with very good reputations, and gained a lot from RMC, not just academically.  And Im quite sure they will make very good officers in the future. 
I know just as many officers who didnt go to RMC, that are the cocky type, as there were at RMC. 
Enough rambling on that. I feel that if anyone has the opportunity to apply to RMC, its such a wonderful opportunity to take.  If you hate some of the types of people that are there - bite your lip. You will run into your fair share of them anywhere in life.


----------



## beyondsblue

AirForceWife said:
			
		

> If you hate some of the types of people that are there - bite your lip. You will run into your fair share of them anywhere in life.


Well said, AirForceWife


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

I currently go to RMC, AND I'm a UTPNCM, so if anyone has any questions about either, feel free to fire away.


----------



## AirForceWife

Just a qustion for all of you current RMC students.   Have you got your Year Book yet from last year?  My husband graduated last May (rotp), and his and his friends haven't been mailed out to them yet


----------



## DVessey

AirForceWife said:
			
		

> Just a qustion for all of you current RMC students.   Have you got your Year Book yet from last year?  My husband graduated last May (rotp), and his and his friends haven't been mailed out to them yet



Yes, I believe they were given out before christmas. I'm only first year, so I don't have one, but I did see announcements on the board and a few boxes of them around.


----------



## AirForceWife

Thanks. Gonna try calling the RMC club to find out whats going on with all the people who graduated last May. Seems like there's a bunch of the graduates who never received theirs yet


----------



## eliminator

My friend is on the year book commitee. They mailed them out last friday.


----------



## seoulja

Does anyone know how acceptance into RMC looks this year?? I already finished my proccess in early February and I'm getting really anxious to get a call(hopefully). Has anyone applied for RMC this year? I applied for Engineering and my first occupation choice was Combat Engineer. My interviewer told me that I am a strong applicant and that i would be accepted if it were up to him but that's still not very reassuring so I guess all i can do is wait now... :-\


----------



## kincanucks

seoulja said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how acceptance into RMC looks this year?? I already finished my proccess in early February and I'm getting really anxious to get a call(hopefully). Has anyone applied for RMC this year? I applied for Engineering and my first occupation choice was Combat Engineer. My interviewer told me that I am a strong applicant and that i would be accepted if it were up to him but that's still not very reassuring so I guess all i can do is wait now... :-\



Since the selection board is not until 20/21 April 05 and the results won't be known until 30 Apr, perhaps you should just relax a bit.  If your overall average is above 80% you have a good chance.  If it is below 80% then I hope you asked for the prep year or applied to civilian universities.  Good luck.


----------



## seoulja

Thanks so much for the quick reply. I have about a 90% average so I'm not too worry about marks as much as my Military Potential and I actually got an email back today saying that I have a V4 so I can't get my first 4 choices which were alll combat arms so I'm pretty choked about that but I'm fine with other occupations.


----------



## Chags

seoulja ..

what other occupations??


----------



## Saorse

This is really pushed hard around my Nova Scotia, the RMC, being the most expensive province in Canada to attend university. It's something a lot of people around here have successfully set their sights on, albeit some for the wrong reasons, and everytime a former student returns home for holidays and such, we hear nothing but good things.


----------



## Loggy001

How you doing Pete?

I graduated last may from RMC. All I can say to you is get ready for a cultural shock. RMC is not hard core military. 

I studied in military and strategic studies and its a great choice. If you like mil history and politics you'll love it. 

RMC can be a good or a bad place. It all depends what you make of it.


----------



## Armageddon

I graduated from there last may as well and I can say that it may or may not be as difficult as you expect.  A lot depends on your degree program, your Squadron whether or not you decide to try for varsity sports etc.  I do want to point out that if you are expecting a Malcolm in the Middle concept of schooling then you are sadly mistaken.  If/when you do go make the best of your time and it will be worth what you make of it.


----------



## beyondsblue

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If your overall average is above 80% you have a good chance.  If it is below 80% then I hope you asked for the prep year or applied to civilian universities.


Which average exactly would RMC look at? The Grade 12 highest 6 courses or all your high school courses you've taken since Grade 9?


----------



## kincanucks

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Which average exactly would RMC look at? The Grade 12 highest 6 courses or all your high school courses you've taken since Grade 9?



The grades 10 -12 average.


----------



## ROTP Applicant

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Which average exactly would RMC look at? The Grade 12 highest 6 courses or all your high school courses you've taken since Grade 9?



They look at your core subjects from Grades 10-12 to calculate your Academic Potential. Core subjects include: English, most of the maths and sciences (physics, bio and chem).


----------



## beyondsblue

Eventhough I'm applying for business, they will still look at my science marks? 'Cuz they are extremly low (60 something) and it's one of the reasons I'm determined to go Arts.


----------



## kincanucks

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Eventhough I'm applying for business, they will still look at my science marks? 'Cuz they are extremly low (60 something) and it's one of the reasons I'm determined to go Arts.



They look at all CORE subjects whether they are applicable to your study program choice or not.  It is all an indication of your ability to study at the post-secondary level.


----------



## mcpl_spunky

hey i thuoght that they would accept those who have a consistent average of a B or higher . or at least they would look at your accepting form.


----------



## Big Foot

Beyondsblue, I've got some bad news for you. If you come here, you have to take science courses as well. For example, next year I have to take both chemistry and physics as well as a computer science class. All of your marks matter, even science marks if you're going into the Arts program.


----------



## beyondsblue

Big Foot said:
			
		

> All of your marks matter, even science marks if you're going into the Arts program.


That's a relieve, I though they ONLY look at your core marks. All my other marks are above 80, so I think that may make up the science marks. 
Also, will they look at my Grade 9 marks?


----------



## kincanucks

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> That's a relieve, I though they ONLY look at your core marks. All my other marks are above 80, so I think that may make up the science marks.
> Also, will they look at my Grade 9 marks?



No.


----------



## ROTP Applicant

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> That's a relieve, I though they ONLY look at your core marks. All my other marks are above 80, so I think that may make up the science marks.
> Also, will they look at my Grade 9 marks?



I believe that they only use your core subject marks to calculate your Academic Potential score which is one of the main scores RMC uses to make its decision. However, if you are evenly matched with another candidate (i.e. same AP and MP scores) they'd also consider your other marks. Kincanucks can correct me if I'm wrong on any of this info.


----------



## kincanucks

ROTP Civi U said:
			
		

> I believe that they only use your core subject marks to calculate your Academic Potential score which is one of the main scores RMC uses to make its decision. However, if you are evenly matched with another candidate (i.e. same AP and MP scores) they'd also consider your other marks. Kincanucks can correct me if I'm wrong on any of this info.



Yes RMC will look at all the subjects and their marks but only when looking at possibly adjusting the AP.  It is a confluted affair and they have this secret machine in a secret room and the professors wear robes.


----------



## beyondsblue

So, to calculate my AP, they'll use my Gr.10 Eng, Math, Science; Gr.11 Eng, Math, Physics and Gr.12 Eng, Math? All the marks on some other 20 courses I took won't matter in terms of AP calculation?


----------



## Meridian

You are asking a specific question regarding what the recruiting centre will do with your grades, and in any case, you cant avoid it. 

Best option would be to march your grades down to the CFRC and ask them to let you know what they will be taking.


----------



## beyondsblue

Thank you for the very fast reply. That's a great suggestion.


----------



## Big Foot

I have just finished scanning the entire RMC Cadet Handbook into PDF format. If you want this, send me a PM and I will send it off to you. This also goes for the prep year people who are on this site. This handbook will save you a lot of grief during FYOP. Again, if you want it, let me know.


----------



## s23256

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I have just finished scanning the entire RMC Cadet Handbook into PDF format. If you want this, send me a PM and I will send it off to you. This also goes for the prep year people who are on this site. This handbook will save you a lot of grief during FYOP. Again, if you want it, let me know.



Spoilsport.


----------



## s23256

Depends on your priorities.  I'd rather have a first year take an interest in the history of the college and what it stands for than be able to make the perfect bed in 30 seconds, after all I could train a monkey to do that given the time.  In fact I have no problem with first years showing up with an understanding of college knowledge.  I annoyed one 4th year who tried to c**k us around by keeping us in the push up position until we learned the old 18 on the 2nd day by rattling them off in about 5 seconds (I'm now down to 3.55).  To be perfectly honest I'd love it if some first years showed up knowing more college knowledge than their staff.  It might remind some senior cadets that the things you learn on FYOP aren't just some BS you need to pay lip service to for 2 months and then forget.  You should be absorbing some sense of the values (ie. TDV) which should guide you throughout your time at RMC and, for that matter, throughout your career.  In any case thats my rant for this evening.


Spinaker Out.

(edit) and for some reason the post this was in response to has disapeared...Any explanation?


----------



## pi-r-squared

I'm wondering if anyone knows whether graphing calculators are allowed for math/calculus courses at RMC.  I'm thinking of selling my TI-83 Plus and buying the TI-84 Plus Silver Edition, but if graphing calculators are not allowed, then there isn't much point.


----------



## East Side Soprano

Related to that, will all Arts students be taking courses such as math and chemistry in first year? I'm prepared to do so, but rather not...


----------



## MC

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone knows whether graphing calculators are allowed for math/calculus courses at RMC.  I'm thinking of selling my TI-83 Plus and buying the TI-84 Plus Silver Edition, but if graphing calculators are not allowed, then there isn't much point.



Coming from a non-RMC engineering student, there is no way your profs will let you use your graphic calculator for exams.. although it can be a VERY handy tool. If you were an electrical or computer engineering student I could tell you exactly what you need but I'm pretty sure you'll be fine with a TI-83. You can get pretty much everything except graphics on basic models nowadays, anyway


----------



## Big Foot

On the topic of calculators, all you're allowed to use on exams are the calculators they issue you. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to have a graphing calc to verify your work and all, but don't become dependant on it as you can't use it on exams.


----------



## s23256

No graphing calculators in exams?  I just wrote my 4th year Mech finals and used my TI-89 in every one.  And believe me I've become very dependant on it (1+3 is about as complex as I'm willing to get without it at this point.).  The restriction to issued calculators is limited to some early courses. 


ESS you will still have to take some math/sci courses.


----------



## Sprate

I have a some questions:

1. At my job I work about 25 hours per week will this be taken into account when I apply, or does just having a job count?

2. Would you suggest I work less and do more activities instead?

3. I don't like my job very much (grumpy people, 6 hour shifts on weekdays, ect..) should I quit and get a new job after a year, or stay and hope a long time at this place will look good?

4. I play sports at cadets, I was on the baskettball team this year and went to the sports nights. Will this look as good as playing sports in school, or in the community?

5. Does RMC care if you went to grade 10 math summer school?

Last question! how is the vision test done, by an eye chart or by looking into a machine?

Sorry for all the questions, but i just need to know!


----------



## Paish

Sprate said:
			
		

> 5. Does RMC care if you went to grade 10 math summer school?
> 
> Last question! how is the vision test done, by an eye chart or by looking into a machine?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but i just need to know!



I can only take a stab at these two

As for the math summer camp, well i am going to assume you had bad marks in math in grade 10 which might hinder you. And the eye exam, well mine was done on a chart.


----------



## pi-r-squared

Paish said:
			
		

> I can only take a stab at these two
> 
> As for the math summer camp, well i am going to assume you had bad marks in math in grade 10 which might hinder you. And the eye exam, well mine was done on a chart.



Jeez you're quick.  I was going to reply about the same two!


----------



## Basic Person

I got a conditional offer from my local CFRC but my marks dropped a lot since my second term report card (gr12), but the averages for Gr10-12 would still be over 80%. Is that okay or should I pay the deposit to UBC and attend civ uni and try again next yr.


----------



## kincanucks

Basic Person said:
			
		

> I got a conditional offer from my local CFRC but my marks dropped a lot since my second term report card (gr12), but the averages for Gr10-12 would still be over 80%. Is that okay or should I pay the deposit to UBC and attend civ uni and try again next yr.



Well what does the conditional offer say about maintaining satisfactory academic results? Go see the MCC at the recruiting centre.


----------



## FredDaHead

I can't seem to find it using the search function, but feel free to hit me over the head...

In the rmc.ca FAQ it says



> *What are the dormitories like?*
> RMC has five dormitories. Dormitories are co-educational with separate male and female washrooms and are organized by squadron. _In first year, you share a room with another cadet_, usually someone who is proficient in the other official language. The dormitories at RMC are similar to most universities and provide the basic necessities




Does that mean that in second/third/fourth year, you have your own room?


----------



## s23256

It depends.  One of the dorms will likely be closed next year for renovations so there will be fewer rooms available.  Most likely most second years and some third years will end up with roomates for the next year at least.


----------



## Big Foot

In 5 Squadron at very least, there will only be 12 people with single rooms. I imagine the situation will be the same for 6 and 7 Squadrons as well. To the best of my knowledge, there will be no change to the setup in Lasalle and Stone Frigate. ANd hey, if you can live with a roommate for first year, you can probably put up with it for a little longer.


----------



## Basic Person

Is it possible to change my planned degree? I applied for civil engineering, but as I am going into EME, I would very much prefer electrical or mechanical degrees as they would be more relevant to my career in the miltary. I read on the RMC website that the first year engineering is the same. Thnx.


----------



## FSGT Lampkin

Basic Person said:
			
		

> Is it possible to change my planned degree? I applied for civil engineering, but as I am going into EME, I would very much prefer electrical or mechanical degrees as they would be more relevant to my career in the miltary. I read on the RMC website that the first year engineering is the same. Thnx.



Even though you applied as Civil Engineering, there is a common first year for all Engineering (and science i believe) students...same goes for arts. Just like any other university, u specialize in your 2nd year and i highly doubt it would be a problem as long as your marks are ok in first year.....


----------



## alan_li_13

I read in the rmc brochure that you can do two degrees too. How popular is that?


----------



## bob the piper

If you do your B.Sc. at RMC, is it possible to go into a medical school at a civi university right away if you plan to become a MO? or would you have to either do your 4 years? and then apply or go through civi university to get your B.Sc. and then try and go MOTP?

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks

Bob said:
			
		

> If you do your B.Sc. at RMC, is it possible to go into a medical school at a civi university right away if you plan to become a MO? or would you have to either do your 4 years? and then apply or go through civi university to get your B.Sc. and then try and go MOTP?
> 
> Thanks



We don't hire people who want to be MO and are not in medical school.  You can apply to go MO under the Medical Officer Training Plan (MOTP) after you have finished your current occupation training and have been operational.  It is up to you to get unconditional acceptance into a civilian medical school at that time.


----------



## andpro

I heard that RMC was really hard to get into. I am going to go down to my recruting office after Ifinish my grade 11 exams next week. I have over 80% in all my classes and hope to have the same after the exams. I am also currently being recruted into the 30 military police coy. as a reserve. I was in sea cadets for three years and I also have a part-time job (going to quit if I get in the reserves). I dont really have any volunteer time, but hope to get some once I get in the reserves (I will have more free time). given these things what would your opinions be that I might be accepted to RMC?


----------



## FredDaHead

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Well, the recruiting centre made a terrible mistake and told me yesterday that I have been accepted for ROTP.



Seems they have been doing that a lot lately, uh? 

Good job on getting in! I'll see ya in St. Jean, and kick your Anglo butt!  (Just kidding)


----------



## Infanteer

Did they give you a BOTC date yet?


----------



## andpro

I have read that the army Ocdt's have a course in their second summer for general army training. Do Navy Ocdt's do similar training? for the navy of course.


----------



## FredDaHead

andpro said:
			
		

> I have read that the army Ocdt's have a course in their second summer for general army training. Do Navy Ocdt's do similar training? for the navy of course.



My understanding is that everyone (all elements) goes through the same structure. IE, first summer is IAP/BOTC, (duh) second summer is some more training, (specific to your element) etc

As for BOTP start date... Mine's the 27th... Two weeks to go, I'm getting nervous right about now.


----------



## andpro

congratulations on getting accepted to RMC. Do youplan on staying in the CF after you finish your required service? Does anybody know how many people stay in after their required service? Hopefully I'll see you at RMC next year Frederik G. Good luck.


----------



## andpro

does anybody know how many people get accepted every year to RMC?


----------



## FredDaHead

andpro said:
			
		

> congratulations on getting accepted to RMC. Do youplan on staying in the CF after you finish your required service? Does anybody know how many people stay in after their required service? Hopefully I'll see you at RMC next year Frederik G. Good luck.



Thanks.

I personally plan on staying and making a career out of it, but of course, that could change. Right now, I don't see anywhere in the civvy world where I would wanna work, in any area, so why consider leaving?

As for how many people stay in, I have no clue. A few hundred people get accepted into RMC per year, but I'm not privy to the exact number. I recall the Lt(N) who did my interview mentionning 400, but I think that included civvy U.


----------



## pi-r-squared

It's 200 to RMC and 100 to Prep year.


----------



## DVessey

Frederik G said:
			
		

> My understanding is that everyone (all elements) goes through the same structure. IE, first summer is IAP/BOTC, (duh) second summer is some more training, (specific to your element) etc
> 
> As for BOTP start date... Mine's the 27th... Two weeks to go, I'm getting nervous right about now.



Close, but not quite.

Your first summer you do IAP. That's it, that's all you have time for. Next summer you do BOTP(IAP and BOTP together make of BOTC), and then probably Second language training or an OJT. For your third summer, all army people do CAP (Common Army Phase) and the rest of us move on to other trade/elemental training, etc.
Also remember that the system is contantly changing. It used to be that RMC cadets would do an IAP/BOTP combined course in one summer. Right now it's split up into two summers for everyone, whether your civi U or RMC. Now I've heard stories from our DS just this summer that they're changing IAP and BOTP around completely.

Anyhow, just remember, RELAX. Inspections *will* go badly. You *will* get in trouble because one person didn't tie his shoe properly. The worst thing you can do in these situations is get stressed out and start screaming at people. It doesn't matter how much you may dislike someone, you work your behind off to get everyone through the course.
Work hard, keep your wits about you, and everything should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## pi-r-squared

How useful are swiffers?  I know some places, Swiffers are just pointless, but would Swiffers make any difference at RMC or St. Jean?


----------



## DVessey

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> How useful are swiffers?  I know some places, Swiffers are just pointless, but would Swiffers make any difference at RMC or St. Jean?



Swiffers are good for a quick dusting. Those mr. clean magic erasers are great for getting marks off the floor.


----------



## andpro

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the stone frigate? I know it is a residence but, is it only for navy like the name would imply? I have never been in it because it was under construction when I was at RMC for Cadet camp.


----------



## Crimmsy

andpro said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the stone frigate? I know it is a residence but, is it only for navy like the name would imply? I have never been in it because it was under construction when I was at RMC for Cadet camp.



No, it's not only for cadets in the Navy. All the squadrons at RMC (there are ten, plus the UTPNCM squadron) are composed of cadets of all three elements. The frigate houses #1 (Hudson, but you'll never hear them refer to themselves as that!) Squadron, and let me tell you it's a pretty sweet place to live now that the renovations are done.


----------



## andpro

I just found out that it was called the stone frigate because of it once being part of the naval detachment.

How are the squadrons decided? Is it something like your program or is it a sort of random thing? 

edit: I meant to say detachment.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

A stone frigate also refers to naval reserve formations not just naval bases. I think you will find there was never  a naval base in Ottawa and other inland cities.


----------



## Crimmsy

andpro said:
			
		

> How are the squadrons decided? Is it something like your program or is it a sort of random thing?



Each squadron contains a broad mix of elements, academic programs, and first languages.


----------



## Basic Person

I'm gonna guess it will be sorta like Hogwarts? (in terms of determining squadron placement)


----------



## FSGT Lampkin

Basic Person said:
			
		

> I'm gonna guess it will be sorta like Hogwarts? (in terms of determining squadron placement)



bahahah 

im thinking that theres have a big sorting berret that talks and calls out your name and where you are going...and then everyone cheers...even the forth years who love first year cadets   :blotto:


----------



## Erik

I have a question, first of all I can get reccomendations from a Captain in the Army and a retired MP with alot of credabillity. Anyways, will it make any difference if I get reccommendations from them to RMC if I even can use reccommendations?


----------



## andpro

When I applied for the reserves I had to have two references. I am guessing that you would have to have references for RMC (Someone could correct me if I'm wrong). Those people would be good references as long as one of them has known you for 5 years or more.


----------



## FredDaHead

andpro said:
			
		

> When I applied for the reserves I had to have two references. I am guessing that you would have to have references for RMC (Someone could correct me if I'm wrong). Those people would be good references as long as one of them has known you for 5 years or more.



Yep, two references (a form they have to fill out, with a part where they can write "anything else of interest"), though I'm not sure about how long they have to have known you.


----------



## Erik

They have both known me for about 5 years now and I see them both regularly.
I have another question, how much of a difference would reccomendations make to RMC?


----------



## kincanucks

Erik said:
			
		

> They have both known me for about 5 years now and I see them both regularly.
> I have another question, how much of a difference would reccomendations make to RMC?



They can have an impact on what military potential (MP) score you are going to get and your MP + your academics is what is going to get you into RMC.   To be effective these recommendations have to be from someone who can accurately assess your leadership ability, how you interact in a group situations and how well you do in stressful situations.   As far as I am concerned, and I have done a couple of hundred ROTP interviews, when I need some sound examples of the aforementioned qualities I don't read letters of references from Capts or retired MPs, I read them if they are from teachers.   Good luck.


----------



## Infanteer

What happens if the Captain was your Platoon Commander?


----------



## kincanucks

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What happens if the Captain was your Platoon Commander?



Close but teachers see you five days a week.


----------



## Infanteer

Doesn't a Platoon Commander?


----------



## Infanteer

Cancel my last - I see you made a specific reference to ROTP interviews (which, I'm assuming, is mostly HS students).

I was using my own example where I had a Reg Force Platoon Commander and didn't bother with University professors as they saw me (along with hundreds of other students) a 2-3 days a week for about an hour.  In this scenario, I figured the platoon commander would be the better judge of "leadership ability, how you interact in a group situations and how well you do in stressful situations".

Cheers,
Infanteer


----------



## kincanucks

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Doesn't a Platoon Commander?



Perhaps if you are in the Regular Force but you don't apply to RMC through the recruiting centre when you are in the Reg F.


----------



## SeanPaul_031

Sorry if this has been covered but...

Im a little confused on how the RMC operates...do you just study there full time, the way a civvie university works? Or do you train to be a soldier in the field at the same time while taking classes at the RMC?

And...what does IAC/BOTC, BOTP, ROTP stand for?


----------



## DVessey

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been covered but...
> 
> Im a little confused on how the RMC operates...do you just study there full time, the way a civvie university works? Or do you train to be a soldier in the field at the same time while taking classes at the RMC?
> 
> And...what does IAC/BOTC, BOTP, ROTP stand for?



Yes, this has all been covered. But for your benefit...

IAC is not an acronym. I'm sure you meant IAP.
The Initial Assesment Period (IAP) and Basic Officer Training Period(BOTP) make up the Basic Officer Training Course (BOTC), which is held at Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St. Jean-sur-Richelieu at the Megaplex.
The Regular Officer Training Program(ROTP) is an entrance program for the regular forces, in which you receive subsidized education at RMC or a civi U in return for a 5 year service commitment at the end of your schooling.

The majority of your military training is done during the summer at various training centres around Canada, depending on your trade. There is a bit of military training done at RMC, but the large majority of your time is spent doing normal university stuff(class, labs, homework, etc).

Hope that helped!


Read through this thread and do a search before asking any more questions though.


----------



## matteo_z

Well I imagine these questions get obnoxious and I aplogize for not reading all 18 pages BUT...I've always been an aspiring member of the CF and am currently in the application process for the reserves...it turns out i'll really only have enough time to do basic training in the event i'm accepted to RMC which is where i wish to study...Is there any point in joining the reserves before hand? Moreover along with my hopes to serve overseas someday i also enjoy writing and am considering pursuing a career in public affairs...is this sort of thing frowned upon say in the chance i get an interview and i mention that...well anyways i have about an 85 average and am hoping that 41 highschool credits in 4 years will make up for any shortcummings RMC uncovers...as well i'm trying to volounteer as much as i can...i know they say there is no quota but as mentioned earlier...i'm not apart of any sort of visual minority and live in a toronto suburd...

What do you think...Yea...or Nay?

Again sorry for asking quesitons that have probably been answered a thousand times already...


----------



## kincanucks

matteo_z said:
			
		

> Well I imagine these questions get obnoxious and I aplogize for not reading all 18 pages BUT...I've always been an aspiring member of the CF and am currently in the application process for the reserves...it turns out i'll really only have enough time to do basic training in the event i'm accepted to RMC which is where i wish to study...Is there any point in joining the reserves before hand? Moreover along with my hopes to serve overseas someday i also enjoy writing and am considering pursuing a career in public affairs...is this sort of thing frowned upon say in the chance i get an interview and i mention that...well anyways i have about an 85 average and am hoping that 41 highschool credits in 4 years will make up for any shortcummings RMC uncovers...as well i'm trying to volounteer as much as i can...i know they say there is no quota but as mentioned earlier...i'm not apart of any sort of visual minority and live in a toronto suburd...
> 
> What do you think...Yea...or Nay?
> 
> Again sorry for asking quesitons that have probably been answered a thousand times already...



If you apply for RMC this fall and you are accepted, you can expect to be enrolled in Jun 06 and attend IAP in Jul 06.  So don't confuse the situation or waste your time by applying for the reserves now.  It really won't make much difference for your chances in being accepted for RMC because of the short time available.  I would give you more points for volunteering then a couple of months in the reserves.  With an 85% average you stand a good chance but I hope you also have some leadership experience, team sports experience or other extra-curricular experience to improve your chances as academic performance only gets one foot in the door especially with your spelling mistakes in your post. ;D

Yea


----------



## matteo_z

Cahmahn...who doesn't know what a suburd is?


----------



## Ben McLoughlin

Hey guys,
      
        After high school I plan to go to Royal military college for 4 years then do my 5 years in the army. Its my goal to try out for JTF 2, I know you need 2 years experience in the reg force or 3 years in the reserve to be eligible to try out. Would going to RMC for 4 years count as being in the reserves? Or would I have to do my 4 years in school then two years in the army before I can try?
         Okay I know what you are all thinking, that I'm a fat little high school kid who watches to much TV and thinks JTF 2 would be cool. In fact I do my best to prepare myself now for upcoming challenges and regularly do 11.5 km runs,the first half steeply uphill, with weights strapped to my ankles and wrists. I always try to push myself to the very limit to build extreme self discipline. I also work out every day to prepare for the coopers test, I bench 100lbs 16 times (I don't have anymore weight), do 14 straight arm chin ups, 58 push ups, and 58 sit ups. Now I'm not the kind of person to brag about stuff like that but I feel its necessary to let you guys know that I'm very serious about getting into JTF 2. If I were in combat I would want to be with the very best and strive to build my physical and mental stamina to be worthy of their presence.

Ben McLoughlin


----------



## Michael OLeary

Do not expect your time at RMC to count towards the required service before you can apply for the JTF-2 selection process. You will have to complete your officer training and be posted to a field unit before that "clock" starts ticking.

You can find a number of JTF-2 related threads linked from the Infantry FAQ here: 

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

You may also want to go through the Officer threads linked from the Recruiting FAQ:

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


----------



## medicineman

Long story short - 99% sure no.   While you're at RMC, you're still a student.   If you read on about JTF2, you'll probably find   that you need to be fully trained in your classification and have some line experience before applying.   Most students aren't fully MOC trained until at least 3rd year, and depending on the MOC, sometimes well after they grad.   Not saying don't try - but more than likely your application won't get by the personnel selection officer for at least a year after you graduate.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## Ben McLoughlin

Thanks guys,

      What if I joined the reserves now? I still have two years of high school then perhaps I could continue an extra year while in Kingston. I really appreciate your input as now is the time to make the decision of whether to join the reserves or not, I would have been screwed if I'd just waited banking on the 4 years at RMC to count. Also, is it possible to be an officer after having come out of RMC but join JTF 2 as an assaulter? Or would I have to join as an officer.

Ben mcLoughlin


----------



## DG-41

Here's the way it (probably) works - keep in mind it has been quite some time since I attended CMR, but I suspect the rough outline of the process has not changed.

You attend RMC from the Aug-May timeframe each year. While you are there, you are getting your formal education and a good deal of professional development intended to make you a better officer, but little in the way of actual "trade training" - pilots are treated the same as infanteers.

Your summers are spent doing phase training. The first summer is probably going to be your SLC (second language training) course, then each subsequent summer will be a phase course.

Assuming you make it all the way through - and that is NOT a trivial assumption - what you are looking at is something like this:

- BOTC
- 1st Year RMC
- SLC
- Second Year RMC
- Phase 2 (whatever)
- Third Year RMC
- Phase 3 (whatever)
- Fourth Year RMC (graduation) - promotion to 2Lt
- Phase 4 (whatever) - promotion to Lt
- Posting to an operational unit, "time in" clock for JTF2 starts.

Keep in mind that the standards for acceptance for RMC are VERY high, and JTF2 higher yet. You cannot just assume acceptance into either. 

The requirement for a certain amount of service prior to being able to apply for JTF2 is (probably) a way to screen out the numpties from the real potential candidates. You will need to build up a service history that indicates that you *might* have what it takes to make it into JTF2. It's not about hitting some arbitrary time in checkbox; it's about providing some clue (via your performance at your unit) as to your suitability to JTF2.

This is not a system that you want to "game".

As far as weither being a ringknocker helps or hinders the possibility of being accepted into JTF2 - that I cannot answer.

I suggest, however, that you not bite off more that you can chew. Make it through Phase 2 Infantry at the top of your course before you even seriously consider JTF2.

DG


----------



## Ben McLoughlin

Thanks for the info on what to expect while going to RMC. I understand that their standards are very high, for the past few school years I've been a straight A student and hopefully I can continue maintaining good grades through grades 11 and 12 when they really count. I also play rugby and as I previously mentioned do allot of running so hopefully all this will add up to giving me a good chance of getting in to RMC.

        I am not a "gamer", there's alot of guys at my school who are obsessed with games like Americas army and I have no respect for guys who think their courageous because they pull Rambo moves in a game where if they die they just have to start from the beginning again. Once while we were in P.E class running laps a "gamer" made a comment that always makes me laugh, he said "man, running is so much easier in Halo". 

Ben McLoughlin


----------



## DG-41

You misunderstood my comment.

To "game" the system is to find the loopholes in the rules and regulations that best fit your desired outcome, and then follow that process to get what you want, even if bt so doing you circumvent the intent of the system.

In your case, you want to get into JTF2 as quickly as possible, so you are seeking ways to front-load the requirement of two years of service, rather than follow the process intended. That's "gaming the system".

You will be better served by following the process intended, doing your time normally, after being trained and posted to a unit, and *then* seeing if JTF2 is right for you.

Something else to keep in mind - EVERYBODY at RMC is a straight-A student. You won't even be considered if you are not.

DG


----------



## medicineman

Another thing - if you go to RMC on an ROTP shcolarship, you are in the Regualr Force as of that time.  Unlike in the US military where (for some odd reason) you can be serving in both the Reserve and Regualr forces at the same time (and sometimes with different ranks even??!!), you can't do that here.  Besides, you won't have time for that in first year anyway.  In the three years I worked there, I didn't see too many first years with alot of spare time on their hands.  If you're an officer applying to JTF-2, you go through the same process as non-commissioned members with an extra phase in selection.  If you want to be an assaulter, you'd likely have to relinquish your commission and become a non-commissioned member, as it's an NCM/NCO "occupation" as it were, though you still have to do the same SOAC.

MM


----------



## AD

I'm female, 17 years old, on student council for 3 years, dance 10 hours per week, have a part-time job (working for mom as a dance teacher) and my marks are in the 70's and low 80's.

Will someone tell me if I have a chance. My guidence councellor said I didin't really have a good chance, but she thinks little of everyone.

I am pretty athletic (not a good runner but I go till I drop), I'm very determined, and I get the job done when it needs to be done. I am meant to lead. I was born to, and I want to retire in the military. I know that this is the place I need to be.

Do I have a chance at being accepted to RMC?


----------



## Lima_Oscar

If you are interested in joining the Canadian Forces, the best person to talk to is a recruiter at the Canadian Forces Recruiting Center.  I would suggest you start there.  From my experience, recruiter has a wealth of knowledge and experience and can answer any of your questions and can help you decide what is best suited for you.


----------



## AD

I did talk to a recruiter. I actaully think they're starting to get annoyed with me. They only told me that it was a very competative school, and it's very hard to get in. Thousands apply, and only a few hundred get accepted. For some reason, they did not make me feel any better. From your experience...do I have a chance?


----------



## Lima_Oscar

AD said:
			
		

> From your experience...do I have a chance?



I don't know what your chance are but I can tell you my story.   When I was your age just about to graduate high school, I was determined to join RMC. One day, me and my friend went to the recruiting center, got all the pamphlets and forms and I was thrilled and excited. At that time, I also had the crazy idea that I am going to be a Chemist and get a degree in science at RMC.   However, life did not turn out that way for me...my family strongly oppose to the idea at that time and would not sign on to the idea. I was so disappointed. However, I did get a compromise, they allowed me to join the reserve and I enrolled as a medic. At the same time I also got accepted to a civilian university. And looking back now, with a nursing degree and CT to reg force, I have no regrets and my years with the reserve were some of the best years of my life...and I am sure that more great years will come in my future.

I say this to many people, and this is only my opinion, that life has many twist and turns. I dreamed of being in the military 10 years ago, I am fulfilling that dream now, but not the way I anticipated 10 years ago.   My advice to you is that if you decided that the military is a right career for you, there are many roads you can take to fulfill that dream. Talk to the recruiter and your guidance counselor some more, explore your interests and options.

My 2 cents...

*EDIT: Spelling and sentence structure


----------



## jwsteele

Yes you have a chance and a pretty good one too.  I was in the same boat.  Average marks, but very althletic and had military potential which is what they look for the most currently.  Just apply with confidence and make sure you have a civilian university alternative.  I guarantee you will get one of them.


----------



## AD

Thank you very much. Thats what I needed...a little encouragment. Though I am extremely scared I'll be rejected...but who isn't right?


----------



## DVessey

It doesn't hurt to apply. Unlike civi universities, it doesn't cost anything to apply to RMC, just a lot of time.


----------



## Scardee Cat

I am currently in grade 11 taking a College English and a University History. I have no problem with english just I don't like the whole poetry crap etc... I can write essays with ease and I score in the 90s for History. I love it and plan to take it if I'm accepted into RMC. 

Now I've been reading around on the forums here about the average required to apply or whatever and that seems to cause a bit of negativity I guess. I usually get 70s and higher in english and 90 and higher in geography and history. I will also be a recruit in the reserves this January and was wondering if that would help at all to get into RMC. After I become a private and all. 

My Dad is in the reserves as well as a chief and was telling me it might help a bit and I also talked with another chief at HQ in Ottawa about it and she said it might also help. But I'm not 100% sure on it. I know some of you have most likely been in the CF then applying into RMC. Does it help to be in the CF to apply for RMC and get accepted?

I might go to the University Fair at UofT in Toronto, I believe RMC representatives will be there so I might find out more from them.

But any info on this about how I might be able to be accepted and the requirments will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## kincanucks

Being in the reserves when you apply for ROTP will certainly not hurt your chances but there is no guarantee that it will help you either.  We are looking for demonstrated leadership and that can be obtained through the reserves and it can be obtained through participation in organized sports teams and clubs too.  RMC will assess your academic potential and will determine if you are going to be academically offered a position in RMC or Fort St Jean or Civilian university so the higher marks you have the better off you will be.


----------



## 23007

heres my story. In high school i was much like yourself, 70s in english and lit and high 80s and 90s in everything else. In jan 2000 i joined the reserves and completed QL2. When i applied to RMC, the recruiter said that the fact i was reserves did little to help me get in to RMC since I only completed QL2. However, I still got in and graduated this past may without any problems.


----------



## AD

I just have a quick question. I've only been on one sports team in highschool...the grade 9 girls vollyball team.  And since then, I've never joined another one because all the practice times intercept with my dance and work schedule. Will only being on one school sports team hurt me?


----------



## Sf2

bottom line - they'll take a 75-80% avg sports/community/extra-curricular prodigy over a 98% avg bookworm anyday.


----------



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets

Hello:

I suppose I should introduce myself before I speak so you all know who I am. I am Miki Toms, I go to school and currently volunteer in St. John Ambulance Brigade as an officer. The brigade provides free medical care to the public during functions such as football games, concerts, etc. I have been in this organization since I was a cadet at age 14 and have moved through the ranks respectively: Mem, Cpl, Cadet Leader (higher rank than sergeant but lower than commissioned officer), and finally full Lieutenant. 

I have been reading the forums and have found the information to be quite interesting and extremely useful in some cases. Ever since I joined St. John Ambulance as cadet I have found enjoyment in the military side of things. I believe that the military is the best choice I can possibly make for my life. I have wanted to be in the military ever since 14 but in recent months I have been extremely serious about joining. I have a 76-80% average, all three sciences, a lot of leadership experience and over 2,000 hours of volunteer time in. I would like to ask a couple of questions:

1) I am a serving officer in St. John Ambulance Brigade and was told by one of my senior officers that as an officer in this brigade I have an "honorary" rank of 2nd Lieutenant in the Canadian armed forces. I am not clear on this point wanted to know if anyone here knows anything about this at all because I am not entirely satisfied my senior officer is correct on this particular matter. 

2) I have seriously decided that being in the RMC is the best thing for me and it is my number one educational choice. I have three other choices though, University of Alberta, University of Toronto and Grant McEwan College (undergrad study). I will be applying at all of these institutions but I am highly motivated to attend the RMC.

I just wanted to know when the best time to apply would be (I am in currently in grade 12) as well what exactly to expect when it comes to atmosphere, "crowd" and how the RMC operates in comparison to other educational institutions. I have a general idea of what it is about because I have the CD of the RMC but I found it to be incredibly general and almost useless.

If anyone here could help me out then it would most greatly be appreciated. 

Thank you,

Miki Toms


----------



## kincanucks

_1) I am a serving officer in St. John Ambulance Brigade and was told by one of my senior officers that as an officer in this brigade I have an "honorary" rank of 2nd Lieutenant in the Canadian armed forces. I am not clear on this point wanted to know if anyone here knows anything about this at all because I am not entirely satisfied my senior officer is correct on this particular matter. _ 

I would say no but what does it matter as it doesn't get you anything even if it was true.

The best to apply is now.  Fill out the ROTP questionnaire on the recruiting website and bring it with you most current transcript to the CFRC/D.


----------



## MJB

I am taking a different approach to this debate if I may call it that... What a lot of people choose to see are the arrogant, cocky young men and women at RMC.  I am sure that anyone can do the same at and CFB Whatever in Canada.  As far as the NCM turned officers go, there are good, there are bad.  It is totally dependant on the person, their efforts, foci, and total overall mindset when it come to the troops they command.

Now I throw this part into the mix.  I am currently attending RMC and in fact I'll agree there are errogant, cocky people attending the college, however for the most part the OCdts who are attending the college are not here for money, not here for education, but here for the career in the Canadian Forces and to serve and protect the country.  Once again, if I go for a run over to CFB Kingston like I did today, I am sure I will see cocky, arrogant personnel.  Last time I went out for a night on the town, I saw a Pte. with hat on backwards, sideways, ripped shirt, pants down to the knees, and dog tags hanging out just tyring to pick a fight... 

In closing, please don't try to generalize a group of people because of the educational institution they attend.


----------



## MJB

I agree with that last post.  Your extra cirricular activities for the most part are much more important to get acceptance into RMC... If you were here you would notice that there are a limited number of 'bookworms' but an extremely high number of people in excellent physical condition.  Also, many many people here are involved in extra cirriculars even while attending school... :cheers:


----------



## 23007

PokerPlayer said:
			
		

> ...extremely high number of people in excellent physical condition...



This might be a bit of an overstatement. look at all of the people on fatty pt...or the ones who barely make 250 on their pt tests. I wish there was an extremely high number of people in excellent physical condition, unfortunately there isn't.


----------



## MJB

lol... I've never been to see the fatty PT...lol...  ^-^ 
Might have to go check that out one of these days.


----------



## brihard

I came across your post about your ambitions to go to RMC, and then join JTF2. You mentioned that you were considering some reserve service before you attend RMC, and then perhaps continuing on afterwards. While you were talking about this, I got the impression (perhaps accidentally) that you're actually from Kingston. If so,and you have a couple years to go before university, I would certainly reccommend joining the local reserve infantry regiment. I was a member of the PWOR for about a year and a half, and have just transferred to the Cameron Highlanders in Ottawa.

Now for a bit of advice. I'm not an expert on JTF2, but I've learned enough about the system to be abole to help you out.

Firstly, it's MUCH easier to get into the unit as an NCM rather than as an officer, which everyone at RMC is. If you're serious about JTF2, I'd suggest you join the reserves immediately to start preparing yourself for the military. After high school, ost secondary is definitely a good idea, however going officer may actually prevent you from getting into JTF, as their officer spots are undoubtedly limited. Civilian university would let you remain an NCM in the reserves, while giving you the education to go officer at a later date.

Stay a reservist through school, then in your alst year start to initiate a compnoent transfer to regforce infantry. Go regs, and serve at least two or three years as an NCM. At that point you'll finally be ready to go JTF. It's not just about the technical skills- developing the right military mindset will take you years.

Being in the reserves initially, and then ther egs will also let you decide if it's TRULY what you want. A lot of people join, then find after a few years that they've 'gotten it out of their system', and no longer feel that combat arms is right for them. Also, having served as an infanteer for several years reg and reserve will give you more credibility and merit when you apply, and then if you manage to get into the unit, you'll be more prepared. If you're lucky, you'll also have gotten a tour overseas in taht time, either reserve or reg.

Anyway, I hope that's helpful, and if you are in fact in Kingston, let me know which high school your'e at, and whether you have any questions about the reserves. I'd be glad to help you out, and we may have a few mutual acquaintances.

Regards,

Pte. Harding, CH of O


----------



## DVessey

23007 said:
			
		

> This might be a bit of an overstatement. look at all of the people on fatty pt...or the ones who barely make 250 on their pt tests. I wish there was an extremely high number of people in excellent physical condition, unfortunately there isn't.



Even given that fatty PT is bigger this year (from what I've heard), and it would be nice if we had less MIR commandos, the large majority of people pass the PT test. 250 might not seem impressive to us, but I'd like to see avg civi U Joe do that.


----------



## dante7sins

Scardee Cat said:
			
		

> I am currently in grade 11 taking a College English and a University History. I have no problem with english just I don't like the whole poetry crap etc... I can write essays with ease and I score in the 90s for History. I love it and plan to take it if I'm accepted into RMC.



If you are planning to go to university at all with grade 11 C English, in Ontario, you are gonna be in for a huge surprise. Remember for any university, whether RMC or U of T, you need six M's or U's at the grade 12 level plus the compulsory courses like English 12 u. in order to take prep English 12 U you must take grade 11 U. Now here is where its gonna frig you up, to take grade 11 U you must have grade 10 U. you can switch without a transfer course between 9 applied, college bound kids, and 10 academic, the magnet students, but you can't do that with grade 11 C to 11 U. Reason, the differences between the two streams is so great. It's like comparing 12 College n' Tech math with 12 Discrete and Geometry, you simply can't. From what I remember of grade 11 U in the new system is that it focus on essay writing, developing your ability to write a proper thesis and proper mechanics of writing in general; transitional sentences and crap. Poetry was never a huge deal; in grade 10 U it is but not 11 U. 

Anyways, is the history your taking at the moment grade 11 or 12? What you get in 11 doesn't matter, what you get in 12 does. Averages for admission is calculated from your 6 U's or M's. 

What you need to do is transfer to a school that is semestered and take the courses needed in order to get those grade 12 Us'. If you do not do this then you might not graduate in 4 years. But if that isn't possible you can enter RMC as a junior student after high school and get enrolled in their prep school in order to play catch up. All I know is that if they believe in you enough, your military potential, they will allow you to become a junior student. 

Now for your question to about RMC, from my understanding there is this prep school that you can attend to as a junior student

Anyways, all and all, you gotta talk to your guidance guys to figure out how you can get the credits needed to get to a university. RMC, when though there is a college in its name, is a university. If I understand the purpose of ROTP, at least one of the purposes of it, is that when you sign up for ROTP you understand that you will be university educated at the end. 

Oh, one last thing, what program are you trying to enter? The Arts or sciences & engineering? Unless you are in 11 math university prep, the functions and relations one, I suggest you try the arts out, the requirements are way easier. Who needs inductive proofs in combat anyways?

Most of this info comes from the booklet they gave us at school, common sense about general requirements for general university programs and their CD. If any of you guys see anything wrong, please correct me so miss-information doesn't spread.
[Edit]
http://www.rmc.ca/admission/requirements/ugrad_coursereq_e.html <- check that site out. 

Sorry for hi-jacking this thread but does anyone in this forum are from RMC who is working towards a CS degree? I have all my credits for a CS degree that is acceptable for almost every university I'm interested in, besides RMC. I have two maths but no senior sciences. I got my geometry and calculus... Do you think that they will be nice to me considering I have a nice n' high average and I also took the dreaded discrete course?
[Edit: it was spread over a year and a half. but you only need to back track in 3 courses: 10 english, 10 math and 10 scienece  and plus the CS and CE courses]
*ps: i was almost on the same ship, college bound half way through then decide i could do better. it took me a year of back tracking of courses,  in order to get where i am, a cs prep student.
[Edit: why did i waste space to write this, just talk to your guidance counselors about universties in general.]
Anyways, a bababooey to you all.


----------



## 23007

dante7sins said:
			
		

> Now for your question to about RMC, from my understanding there is this prep school that you can attend to as a junior student



I entered under the junior program 5 years ago. I`m originally from Newfoundland and we had people from every province across Canada there with me. In total I believe we started with about 120-125 on prep year, finished with about 100 or a little less and the majority of the students were from Quebec due to their grade 11 educational system. It was a great experience but I don`t think it really prepared me for RMC. And looking back, if I didn`t go there then I would have already been to Moose Jaw for my next phase rather than getting hit by this huge backlog in the system.


----------



## JohnnySav

Yeah I'm in college at the moment doing a program which would generally classify as a transfer year from college to Univ. I was wondering about RMC also, if I keep a 3.0 Average or higher in this year of General Arts and Science transfer crap, would they look at me?

 :sniper:


----------



## eu_chan

I'm studying in university of waterloo and currently want to apply RMC. I would like to know more about this school before I come. Here is my following Q
1) is there any chinese in this school? 
2) how hard is this school?
3) if i'm a second language student, do you think it will be a big problem to come to this school?


----------



## alan_li_13

1) Yes, there are a handful that I have seen at Kingston. Here in Prep year in St. Jean sur Richelieu, Quebec, I am the only one. But the number of visible minorities should not really matter as everyone treats everyone the same regardless of ethnicity, religion, etc...Well...actually its a little hard when you're the ONLY ONE out of 100 people, but its not really too big a deal.
2) This depends very much on what is hard to you and how much effort you want to put in. Of course it will be hard meaning that it will be a challenge, both physically and mentally, but I find (atleast from my experiences here) that if you use common sense and put in effort, everything will be fine.
3) I am not entirely sure, but I think its as long as you are functional in one of the two official languages, English or French. I think you will probably have to past the part of the CFAT with the big hard words. Last year in Prep year, there was one Officer Cadet of asian descent. I was told he was not perfect at English but it was good enough to get him through prep year.


----------



## s24062

Unfortunately, I as a RMC cadet am judged not by my conduct, but by the school/base/training system that I am currently a member of.  We know of our reputation here at the school, and the general dislike of 'ring-knockers' within the NCM corps of the military.  And sadly, some of us do deserve the reputation of cocky and arrogant - however these cadets are a distinct minority within the system, a minority who serve to give us a sad name.  As a former reservist, I have been incredibly impressed by some of the training received at RMC versus that which all ROTP officers go through (RMC and Civi school OCDTs all go through IAP/BOTP, and despite the nickname my BOTP platoon got, "c**k" platoon, both courses were jokes were success, and effectiveness in the field, didn't matter).  In particular, FYOP at RMC is about as tough physically as you can get, with 4 to 6 hrs of PT a day, on top of 8 hrs of class.
In conclusion, I would highly recommend RMC to any prospective applicants, if they are open-minded and physically fit.

PS - GO MILSTUDS!


----------



## Zee

I'm curious about the culture at RMC. Other than the military traditions and lifestyle...Do people have other things on their minds than just class and the military? Is it an anomoly to see some guys jamming with some jazz on a guitar during some free time? My main concern is that if I do happen to be admitted to the school that there won't be any room for non-army things like music, art...some of the finer things in life. I'd like to have the ability to learn more that what I would between the classroom walls and the field. Thanks.


----------



## 23007

Yes there is time for the finer things in life at RMC including: drinking at the mess, drinking downtown, drinking at mess dinners, drinking at monthly parties, as well as general drinking. Theres also the breakfast beer at the Toucan on sundays (one of my favourites when I was there).

But seriously if you`re not into drinking (I don`t know why you wouldn`t be) there are plenty of other things to occupy your "free" time. You can go to the gym which is quite impressive. There are also a number of bands that cadets have formed. There is also a talent show every year so if you have a particular talent, you can demonstrate it to the citizens of Kingston. You could join a varsity sports team or any one of the clubs offered at RMC. The culture at RMC is very unique and you`ll see that if you ever go there. But I must say, and this is extremely important for all who is considering RMC: IT IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT. If you coast through it without getting involved, you will not have the best training. you must get involved to maximize the potential of the College.


----------



## DVessey

s24062 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I as a RMC cadet am judged not by my conduct, but by the school/base/training system that I am currently a member of.  We know of our reputation here at the school, and the general dislike of 'ring-knockers' within the NCM corps of the military.  And sadly, some of us do deserve the reputation of cocky and arrogant - however these cadets are a distinct minority within the system, a minority who serve to give us a sad name.  As a former reservist, I have been incredibly impressed by some of the training received at RMC versus that which all ROTP officers go through (RMC and Civi school OCDTs all go through IAP/BOTP, and despite the nickname my BOTP platoon got, "c**k" platoon, both courses were jokes were success, and effectiveness in the field, didn't matter).  In particular, FYOP at RMC is about as tough physically as you can get, with 4 to 6 hrs of PT a day, on top of 8 hrs of class.
> In conclusion, I would highly recommend RMC to any prospective applicants, if they are open-minded and physically fit.
> 
> PS - GO MILSTUDS!



Milstuds? pfft, look my face! You tink I bozo!?

Sorry, had to throw that in once I figured out who you were.


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte

eu_chan said:
			
		

> I'm studying in university of waterloo and currently want to apply RMC. I would like to know more about this school before I come. Here is my following Q
> 1) is there any chinese in this school?
> 2) how hard is this school?
> 3) if i'm a second language student, do you think it will be a big problem to come to this school?



Answers:
1) Yes, there are also Koreans, Japanese, Vietnamese, and a Phillipino, however, the staff gets their names mixed up
2) school is hard... for engineers
3) Shouldn't be, however you will be required to learn French and become functional in it


----------



## Zee

For anybody interested to see a very in-depth study of RMC its' future and its' students, check this out. Aspiring Ocdt., CF member or civilian...this is pretty interesting.

http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/CFLI/engraph/research/pdf/84.pdf


----------



## pi-r-squared

Does anyone know what happens with Incident Reports (IR's)?  Are they signed and treated as toilet paper, or do they stay in our folders for our future (post graduation.)


----------



## Big Foot

pi, they stay on your college file and I believe they may be wiped at the end of the year. It doesn't have anything to do with your real military file.


----------



## 23007

That is correct...


----------



## 9Tiger9

Well in all honesty, your chances are truly made by A) what province you come from, and B) how well you do on your interview. The first is because the representation at rmc is proportional to population the averages must be more competative in provinces which send less people too RMC. Secondly, the interview determinsif you will get accepted straight to RMC or go to prep or stay at home.

all the best


----------



## AD

That's really great to know. Thanks! Does anyone by any chance know how many people from each province are accepted to RMC? I had no idea that was how it worked. If there are any recruiters out there could you maybe just ballpark it? 

If I could know that will maybe put my mind at ease, or maybe scare me to death..whichever one it is, I'm eager to know.

Thanks again...


----------



## kincanucks

Contrary to what some _people _ might tell you, applicants are selected nationally not by province. Applicants are selected by the score assigned to them after the interview and by their academic performance.  Secondly, your academic performance will determine whether you go to Prep Year not the interview.


----------



## AD

That's what I thought. lol. Thanks for setting the record straight. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## Sf2

well, as a grad of RMC (99), I'll tell you a few things.

First off, the recruitings don't know anything about RMC, don't listen to them.  Go on the tours, where you eat lunch with Cadets, then you'll know what its about.
It doesn't hurt to apply.  What's the worst that can happen?

And despite what the recuiting office says about your chances, it isn't them who make the final decision on whether you get in to RMC or not.

Good luck


----------



## NavComm

short final said:
			
		

> well, as a grad of RMC (99), I'll tell you a few things.
> 
> First off, the recruitings don't know anything about RMC, don't listen to them.   Go on the tours, where you eat lunch with Cadets, then you'll know what its about.
> It doesn't hurt to apply.   What's the worst that can happen?
> 
> And despite what the recuiting office says about your chances, it isn't them who make the final decision on whether you get in to RMC or not.
> 
> Good luck



wow so kincanucks knows nothing? I'm about to brew a huge pot of tea cause I'm thinking when he sees this post his blood pressure is about to reach boiling. I'm pretty sure recruiters know something and I'll go out on a limb and say they probably know more than something, probably more than a guy who passed in 99. But what do I know? I'm a lowly wannabe ncm. I don't even aspire to your lofty rank. *smacks head on monitor*


----------



## bringthepain

Hey! Drew buddy here

  Man, if i was to listen to my carrier counselor back in high school, i would have been dead by now,  I believe 2 things in life, your only going to go as far as you make yourself, and 2 carrer counselors should probally look into a new profession. Get into exercises and .. work hard.. and dont look back.. 

 Proove her wrong.. then enjoy looking back!


----------



## gauci333

to be quite honest, probally not. i applied there with  a ninety one average. i didn't get in but they are always, always looking for female officers. so hey, what the heck, there is no harm in trying.


----------



## kincanucks

NavComm, thank you for your support but everyone is allowed their opinion, even if it is wrong.

bringthepain, stay on the meds.

gauci333, 91% average and didn't get in?  Proves that it takes more than academic performance to get in but I am sure there is a lot more to your story.


----------



## Sf2

> wow so kincanucks knows nothing? I'm about to brew a huge pot of tea cause I'm thinking when he sees this post his blood pressure is about to reach boiling. I'm pretty sure recruiters know something and I'll go out on a limb and say they probably know more than something, probably more than a guy who passed in 99. But what do I know? I'm a lowly wannabe ncm. I don't even aspire to your lofty rank. *smacks head on monitor*



1)   Breathe.....its christmas

2)   Yes, I'll go out on a limb and say yes, a person who ATTENDED RMC for 4 yrs would probably know a little more about the ins and outs than a recruiting centre would.   My experience at the recruiting was mediocre at best.   Yes, that was 1995, but so what, that's what I experienced.

3)   Don't take it personal.   If you're a recruiter, or if Kincanuk is, I apologise, but I'm just stating an opinion.   When I was applying, I went on the tour 4 times, and I learned more on those tours chatting with the 1st year cadets at lunch, than I did at the CFRC.   And when I was a cadet, I made damn sure I was available at lunch to talk with the "Zoo Tours".

4)   I took the time to read your profile.  Your "Lofty Rank" statement was a pretty bold one coming from someone who was RTU'd from basic, and has yet to complete it (according to your profile).  If that's the case, I suggest you conduct a signifcant self-assesment of your attitiude.  You're not going to go very far in this business if you continue to think that way.

From the sounds of Allie's posts, the RC in her area doesn't sound very enthusiastic about her application, and all I'm saying is don't listen to what they say, go see the place for yourself, and apply anyway.

Allie, from the sounds of your marks and extra-curricular stuff, you sound like a pretty good candidate.   FYI, I got in with an 83 avg for enginneering.   If you're looking for an Arts degree, the mark threshold was a little lower.

merry xmas


----------



## George Wallace

I would suggest a better grasp of the English Language in the use of Grammar, Spelling, and Capitals.   ;D  It is a major requirement, that has fallen short, in most institutions of Higher Learning.  It is also a quality that shows what kind of a manager/leader you may become.  Functionally Illiterate, does not take you far in the 'Big World'.


----------



## Gouki

gauci333 said:
			
		

> to be quite honest, probally not. i applied there with  a ninety one average. i didn't get in but they are always, always looking for female officers. so hey, what the heck, there is no harm in trying.




Whooptie freakin doo. I had a utterly lousy high school record, and I mean lousy. I have a grand total of two university courses under my belt.I put it this way: I wasn't even going to be considered for officer. Fast forward half a year later, and I'm with the RCD and loving it.

Marks - are - not - the - end - all. I was told by my recruiter himself they search out well rounded people. Being a nerd with 100% in everything in no possible way guarantees you'll get in, as they may take that sports jock type guy who plays hockey and football, gets along well with peers and makes 

90's over Mr. No Life there.

Even now, after talking to my Adjt about it and subsequently my BPSO, if I were to do a few things and get a few courses, I of all people would have a chance of getting into RMC. That should give anybody the light of hope right there.


----------



## Hopkins

Put it this way,

It all depends on what your going for, and don't go for the wrong reasons...They look for competitiveness...Athletic, Smarts, and all depends on demand...If your goin there to be a pilot, Hah! Good luck.  I'm applying for Artillery Officer (Have a year of service in Reserve Artillery, 55 Bty, 5th Fd RCA) and they say I have an excellent chance.  All depends on what you apply for.


----------



## Kyper

I am going for my interview, medical, physical etc etc in the next two weeks, could anyone please offer me some tips for the interview? It's really the only thing that I'm concerned about but it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## old medic

Hello Kyper, and Welcome to army.ca

Try these two links out:

RMC Interviews
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36675.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34147.0.html

If you have any other questions, please try the search feature on the top right 
of the page. 

Best of luck,
OM


----------



## Kyper

Thank you very much Old Medic for the links and the fast reply. This calms my nerves some what.


----------



## loyalist

NavComm said:
			
		

> wow so kincanucks knows nothing? I'm about to brew a huge pot of tea cause I'm thinking when he sees this post his blood pressure is about to reach boiling. I'm pretty sure recruiters know something and I'll go out on a limb and say they probably know more than something, probably more than a guy who passed in 99. But what do I know? I'm a lowly wannabe ncm. I don't even aspire to your lofty rank. *smacks head on monitor*



Whoa, don't turn this into a class-warfare "officer cadets are sucky cocky bastards" thing. I think what's trying to be said here is that RMCtends to be very exclusive and self-contained: we have our own uniforms, our own customs, our own rank system and our own curriculum. Good thing? bad thing? Not this thread to decide. The fact of the matter is, htough, that RMC is unique and there are a lot of...shall we say, misconceptions about the College. The picture that I made from the information I got is quite different from the experiences that I have had so far. Not to say that I'm not having a good time - I'm having a great time - but it's really easy to get mislead about the College.


----------



## 23007

Allie, What trades are looking at going into and what academic program are you looking at studying in? These are important factors to consider as it may affect your chances of getting in or getting what you want.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

Look at it this way: If you apply, you have a chance. If you dont, you dont have any chance.

I was considering applying, until I found that they didnt have the courses I wanted...


----------



## andpro

23007 said:
			
		

> Allie, What trades are looking at going into and what academic program are you looking at studying in? These are important factors to consider as it may affect your chances of getting in or getting what you want.



Based on that factor what would the chances of someone getting accepted as a MARS officer in an arts degree with a 90% average in high school?


----------



## 23007

andpro said:
			
		

> Based on that factor what would the chances of someone getting accepted as a MARS officer in an arts degree with a 90% average in high school?



Well from last I heard, MARS is in need of personnel so it is an area where they need to recruit. If it was a smaller trade like INT and you were only joining if you got it then I wouldn't hold my  breath. But with MARS I would go for it. Go to the recruiting centre and apply. Good Luck.


----------



## andpro

Thanks a lot that is all I need to know.


----------



## loyalist

Infantry is also recruting, as there seems to be a lot us and arty guys around. :warstory:


----------



## andpro

Sorry but Infantry does not interest me in the slightest. Mostly because I am from Halifax and it would be more likely that I would get posted out here, seeing as there are no reg force Infantry units here.


----------



## awaitingtraining

I just graduated from RMC.  I got a BEng degree.  I think that it is a fantastic idea to actually go to RMC and talk to the Cadets there.  Although not the first years, you can, but try to talk to fourth years, and not just one.  I really wished I had.  Some people love it there, and others hate it.  I was one of the ones that hated it.  
	I have had many conversations with my peers over the recruiting centers.  A lot of them felt as though they'd been lied to or mislead.  Just like everything else, there are some good recruiters who really know their stuff, and others that just don't.  None the less they are the ones that know the system.  So for all your questions about chances based on various factors, they are the only ones who would have any chance of knowing.  
	All I want you to take away from this is start asking the right questions.  If you talk to Cadets ask questions about lifestyle, about their courses, find someone who has the trade that you are interested in.  The training is constantly changing, and they'd be the most up to date on that topic.  Again try to find the older Cadets.  Also what no-one seems to have told you, is that there is the ROTP civilian university program.  It is in no way the lesser option.  There are many benefits to it that RMC does not have.  Including a much wider academic choice.  I also think that more independence is gained through going to civy U, provided you won't still live with your parents.  People go from the influence of their parents to the very oppressive influence of RMC.  Without ever having developed on their own.  
 	From what I've experienced marks are a large part of who gets accepted.  There are a lot of very intelligent people at RMC, book smart that is.  Socially smart?  That's a little different.  I also have friends that got in with comparatively low high school marks (I personally was about 85 or 86%).  Some were recruited for sports, others just applied in the right year.  Some may have wowed the interviewer, who knows?  Remember there is also a waiting list!  
	The point is, before you accept find out as much as you can about it.  If you really want to be an officer there is more than just RMC.  Determine if you really want to go to RMC (there is also the first year trial to determine if it is right for you).  Don’t dismiss the NCM world, there are some really exciting opportunities only open to them.  And, about being a leader, most of the good leadership examples I have experienced have been senior NCMs/NCOs.  So find out what you want and apply, and stop wondering about what the chances are, because it REALLY DOES'NT MATTER!  Best of luck!


----------



## andpro

Thanks a lot for your response. I have done my homework on RMC, and it looks perfect for me. I would very much like to go and talk to some RMC students, but unfortunately due to distance I cannot. I have although heard accounts from people saying that there is nothing like the RMC experience and Highly recommend it. I have also seen through these posts that RMC has appeased many people. I have considered the option of going to a civilian university while doing ROTP but have opted not to choose this option, so I can gain as much military experience as possable to help me as I enter my career. As for the NCM path I am currently experiencing it now in the reserves, and plan to stay in if in fact my application is denied. I realise that there are many interesting jobs in the NCM section, but I feel that I am more suited to the role of an officer and their line of work is more appealing to me. 
thank you again


----------



## Paish

awaitingtraining said:
			
		

> Although not the first years,



Whats the problem about talking to the first years? Do we not know anything in your view or what?


----------



## 23007

Paish said:
			
		

> Whats the problem about talking to the first years? Do we not know anything in your view or what?



4th years have been there for 4 years and therefore, know the most out of anyone about the college. They also know what its like to be a 4th year vs being a first year. They can give a much more detailed answer to any question.


----------



## gnplummer421

By your initial post, it appears that you have some attributes that the military looks for...physically fit, and ambitious. If your strenghts are channelled properly, I think you have a great chance, just keep your marks up.

Cheers,

Gnplummer


----------



## loyalist

> 4th years have been there for 4 years and therefore, know the most out of anyone about the college. They also know what its like to be a 4th year vs being a first year. They can give a much more detailed answer to any question.



Then again, first-years have very recent experinces with newer versions of IAP, FYOP and the recruiting process.


----------



## 23007

loyalist said:
			
		

> Then again, first-years have very recent experinces with newer versions of IAP, FYOP and the recruiting process.



That is true, but when people go to the college for a tour they usually like to hear about life at RMC, not IAP or the recruiting process. Also, 4th years run FYOP so they know what it's all about. 4th years aren't in the "fog of war" like the first years are so they can give more information based on 4 years of experience.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## loyalist

Don't you think it would be equally important to talk to both groups? 

Given that a relatively small number of fourth-years actually run FYOP and _all_ first-years have gone through it recently, I'd like to think we definately have a contribution to make.


----------



## loyalist

> 2) school is hard... for engineers



That's an unfair statement. To do well in arts, it requires a lot of time and effort.


----------



## 3rd Herd

loyalist said:
			
		

> That's an unfair statement. To do well in arts, it requires a lot of time and effort.



As I happen to agree having one BA under my belt, three credits short of another undergrad grad degree. Again a mixed double major science and arts and a Master of Arts commencing very soon. But here a qualification, it depends at least in my own perspective what the program is. A straightforward BA in basket weaving and navel contemplation is nowhere near the worth of of History and Geography double major or for that matter any other double major combination.

Yes, the engineers have a heavy daily course load combined with that dreaded four letter word "math". Try researching and writing five major papers, eleven precis, numerous readings, seminar prep and in just three weeks. All the while maintaining an a average. Or for that matter try marking sixity odd poorly written badly spelt papers in an evening. Once you have some experience it becomes second nature. The lack of experience is often observed in students who use short flipant answers to cover up their own inexpertise or lack of prior preperation and planning. Academic disciplines are as hard or as easy based upon the effort by the individual student. The same goes for your time in the Armed Forces.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Piper said:
			
		

> The physics major asks: "How does this work?"
> 
> The engineering major asks: "How can I make this work better?"
> 
> The arts major asks: "You know if you two had done a little research you would not be reinventing the wheel"
> 
> (I'm taking a BA myself, I'm not sure about everyone else's schools, but what I find is the hardest here is trying to write my essays/exams from a leftist point of view so that my profs/TA's won't be biased when they mark them)



Welcome to the real world Piper. It pays to do research on your profs before you take their course. In your case to bone up on Marxist Leninist thought and vocabulary.


----------



## OCdt.Goulet

I haven't much experience, but I'm studying at RMC right now and it's pretty cool. Teachers are really good and you can really see weater your like the military life or not. We have to make do with academic, sport, billinguism and leadership all at the same time, which could be a little to much for some people. I agree when peolple say tha some Cadets are here for the wrong reason! There are also some cadets that should have joined as NCOs because they simply do not have the potential of an officer.


----------



## Roy Harding

OCdt.Goulet said:
			
		

> I haven't much experience, but I'm studying at RMC right now and it's pretty cool. Teachers are really good and you can really see weater your like the military life or not. We have to make do with academic, sport, billinguism and leadership all at the same time, which could be a little to much for some people. I agree when peolple say tha some Cadets are here for the wrong reason! There are also some cadets that should have joined as NCOs because they simply do not have the potential of an officer.



People don't "joined as NCOs".  They earn that status.  People either join as OCDTs (as you apparently did), or Ptes - some exceptions to these two routes exist.

Personnel who elect the officer route are not "superior" in any way except in legal authority.  I have met many decent Officers who would make poor NCOs, and many decent NCOs who would make poor Officers.  The vice is also versa - I have met many Officers who would make excellent NCOs, and many NCOs who would make excellent Officers.

I may be bristling unnecessarily here - but it appears to me that you are falling into the mindframe that somehow Officers are "better specimens" than Ptes and NCOs.  It ain't so, as you will learn throughout your career.

Good luck to you.


----------



## OCdt.Goulet

I think I've been interpreted wrong because I have a lot of respect regarding NCMs and I don't think officers are superior. In my point of view, NCMs and Officers are like two parallel world that have to work all together. I also realize that I have a lot to learn but I see that the image of RMC cadets isn't really in our favor... I've only been in the military for 7 months!

I probably made a mistake when I said some Cadet should have joined as NCMs, in fact they probably should not have joined at all! I'm really sorry if I seemed to be superior, it was not my goal at all.  I will always look up at the sargeant with 25 years of experience, whatever my rank.


----------



## OCdt.Goulet

According to your profile, you are an OCdt, just like me...
I don't see why you are judging me so hard!
Are you frustated because they didn't accept you at RMC or what?


----------



## BIGMAN

I go to St. Jean with Goulet and I used to be an NCM before I got here. Believe me Piper I feel the same way you do. Right when you get here you can till whos got their head up their ass and who respects what their about to do. It also felt like a step down from my days as a Private. When I got back home for Christmas and saw all my old buddys still in as NCMs they were all in crazy good shape while I had gotten worse. 

St. Jean is a pretty good place though and RMC is supposed to be better at least from what I've heard and seen. Its not all uniform and inspection, I've made a lot of good friends and have had a lot of good times here. I still have respect for the path your taking as while, my course officer was direct entry and he was as hard as nails. I've never met a better officer than him.


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball

I'm just curious as to whether or not it is possible for one to transfer from a civilian college to RMC.

I applied in November, but I screwed up on my CFAT, so I'm planning on taking courses next year at Camosun College and working at 11-SVC BTL as a weapons tech.  I applied for Infantry/Armour/Log with either Military and Strategic Studies, or Business Admim.  What I'm wondering is if I can take the university entrance - business degree program (1-2 years) at Camosun and then transfer into 2nd or 3rd year business admin at RMC.

I have a feeling it might not be possible, what with FYOP and all, but I would much rather transfer, rather than taking up to 2 years before starting my degree from scratch.


----------



## Big Foot

Q-Ball, I'd advise getting in touch with the RMC liason officer about this. Email address is liaison@rmc.ca. Good luck to you.


----------



## WCST

Did you know that Royal Roads has a 2 year BComm course you can do? I think that'll look better on your application than Camosun. Something to think about at any rate.

As for the transferability of the courses, definately talk to RMC about it.

M :brickwall:


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball

I never really thought about Royal Roads actually, but I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## catalyst

The 2 year (or one year, depending on when you take it) program at RRU is entered after two years of studies. It looks like a great program.


----------



## Wookilar

There are advantages to RMC (which is why I am here) and there are disadvanteages. The course load here is much higher than the "same" degree from a civvy u, but when I'm done, so are all my OPME requirements and my language profile (hopefully). I may not get some juicy OJT, but I will be technically qualified Capt as soon as I'm Ph 4.
Yes, parades do suck on occasion. Mandatory functions also suck (I don't have to worry about room inspections, though).
The biggest disadvantage of RMC is the lack of connection with the rest of the CF (but that is even worse at civvy u). Those of us with some time in (Reg F or PRes) have it a little better, but I find that part the most disturbing. We are on our own little island and the real world does not invade it very often (unless I go up to clothing stores to try and get something replaced that I am no longer entitled to because I am now a student. Funny, I thought I was still a soldier, just on a course. anyways). The only time we get to speak with anyone outside of the campus is MOC weekend and summer training. Too much of a disconnect exists between what is being taught and some certain misconceptions and what really goes on in the CF.
Unfortunately, I'm an OCdt and not in charge of anything yet. We'll have to wait a few years.  
Oh, and in my opinion (for what its worth), St. Jean should be reduced to a pile of rubble and everybody should go through Cornwallis for basic. Atleast we weren't called match-heads by the locals. Montreal is a lot better than Digby for leave, though.


----------



## FredDaHead

Piper said:
			
		

> No, I'm quite happy I didn't 'get' RMC. I'm very happy that, if I have to get a degree, I get to do it the fun way. Either way, my commission is the same as yours, whether or not I got my degree at RMC or a civvie school. Have fun with Queen's girls (I can give you some phone #'s if you want), uniforms and room inspections at school  :. And have fun not getting the OJT/Training opportunities I have access to during the school year.



For someone who doesn't believe in looking down at others, you sure look down at RMC. Is that what they teach at Civvie U?


----------



## Rad

Hello, 

I'm a Pte(r) right now with paperwork going through to hopefully be a pilot soon.  My experience, however limited, has taught me that there are plus sides to doing RMC or Civie U.  They say RMC grads get priority on promotion, which i don't know is true.  I do know however, that grads from RMC are more "rounded" on average(key word) because of the 4 pillars (3 of which not included at Civie U).  Don't think that i look down on Civie U as on my application i asked to go to MUN subsidized, not RMC in Kingston.  To every officer cadet out there and everyone looking to be one....the NCMs you will soon encounter have much more experience than you do, no matter how much you think you have.  Listen to them and take their advice, you're really working for them not the other way around. 

Ryan

P.S.  Any officer cadet who thinks their better then a private because their an officer? Neither of you may be qualified, but at least a "private" is usefull.


----------



## FredDaHead

Rad said:
			
		

> P.S.  Any officer cadet who thinks their better then a private because their an officer? Neither of you may be qualified, but at least a "private" is usefull.



Oh yes they're very useful. They can shovel snow and... shovel sand? </aristocratic officer mode>

Personally, I'd say there's a difference between a Private and an Officer Cadet, but it's not that big and mainly seems to revolve around life choices. Of course, the number of Privates that I know is pretty limited...


----------



## Wookilar

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1268.0.html

The full conversation of where this is going is continuing on in the thread about Officer/NCO/NCM relations.

Like I said before, the biggest problem here is the disconnect between RMC and Civvy U and the rest of the CF. The last few comments are perfect examples of this.


----------



## Journeyman

Frederik G said:
			
		

> For someone who doesn't believe in looking down at others, you sure look down at RMC. Is that what they teach at Civvie U?



~sigh~  OK kids, gather around, and I'll tell you a little story I like to call "reality."

Not everyone will play well with everyone else. Everyone brings different strengths, weaknesses, and experiences to the table. Some people will say unkind things about you behind your back; those things may or may not be true.

Yes, RMC folks, some people may dislike you merely because you went to MilCol. Some people may dislike you because you are a complete idiot, and you may choose to think it's because you went to RMC. You may find there a really skilled, switched-on, personable officers (and NCOs), and only afterwards will you stop to wonder where they developed those abilities....and what school ring they wear.

But eventually you may find it more beneficial to work through all of these personality quirks, and get on with life. I've occasionally crossed paths with one...ok, maybe two.... people in the CF who are smarter, more attractive, of equal or somewhat greater fitness than me, who seem to be more popular with others. It's been difficult, but despite my schooling, experience, and the boy-scout badges on my Mess Kit....I have learned not to lose sleep over it.

.....or you can feel free to keep going, "oh...oh YA!....." in these threads. You're actually perpetuating some of the stereotypes, and the sleep you're losing is your own.


----------



## FredDaHead

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Some people may dislike you because you are a complete idiot, and you may choose to think it's because you went to RMC.



Are you calling me a complete idiot, or is that the general "you"?


----------



## Journeyman

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a complete idiot, or is that the general "you"?



You're still just first-year; you're no where near complete yet


----------



## FredDaHead

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You're still just first-year; you're no where near complete yet



Good point. I'm sure I'm getting there quick though.


----------



## Wookilar

Piper, well done. The fact that you took the time and effort to do OJT instead of hit the beaches down south goes a long way, in my book.
However, I do not believe that such an expressed sentiment is new to the powers that be. It seems to me that only the thickest of individuals would not realize the potential benefit of doing any length of OJT with an operational unit (and believe me, I've been looking into the OJT vs. other types of "training"). I do not think that the powers that be at RMC are thick in the least (While I have not spoken with the Cmdt at any length, DCdt, DDCdt, the Adj and the DSM semi-regularly drop into our lounge to sniff the air for sedition, and they all seem reasonable people,......well, none of us are in jail yet anyways  ). The ULO's are probably as constrained, if not more so, than RMC, with regards to "extra" training. CivU still have to do all the phases and SLT when possible, and it's not like St. Mary's or U of T is going to change their schedule for a few of us.
The time available to do any military training is so constrained by the curriculum (that is essentially handed to them by higher), there is not a lot of wiggle room left. Even the Div Training weekends have been scaled back (from what I've been told by those more experienced in RMC's ever changing schedule).
There are a number of reasons for this, I'm sure (and I'm only barely aware of a few), but hopefully the pendulum is starting to swing back the other way. With the Engineering program being extended (time-wise) to accommodate the "extra" activities (i.e. SLT, mandatory Arts courses, etc.), the Arts program will inevitably be looked at also. Some one, somewhere (at a much higher pay-scale than you or I) has a plan. Of that I am sure. I'm hoping that we will hear about this plan someday. Until then, all we can do is keep writing intelligent, well presented arguments. Maybe we can put a bit more of the Mil back into MilCol (not too much though, I am not getting any younger, after all  )


----------



## bbbb

Everyone entering RMC as an officer-cadet does so as a first year. That's right folks, if you've got one year to go you have to start all over again. Look at the bright side, you'll ace your courses until 4th year!


----------



## bbbb

Marks is THE FIRST THING THEY LOOK AT!!!!!

You can be a veteran from Afghanistan, an 18 year old infantry corporal with 450 pts on the RMCPPT and completely bilingual, but if your marks are not HIGH you won't get in.

Get high marks! Be able to run, run, run!

Who are we, PT! Who are we, PT! What do we do, run! What do we do, RUN!


----------



## bbbb

Enjoy the RMC years because they don't last long and other university students in Canada have it a LOT rougher. They don't get paid to study like RMC students do, and the RMC facilities (ie NOT Haldimand or Champlain) are very nice buildings.


----------



## Paish

bbbb said:
			
		

> Marks is THE FIRST THING THEY LOOK AT!!!!!



While i am sure marks are very important, (well i know they are by now  ) making sure you are well rounded in things such as community and blah blah blah you heard the list before cannot be forgotten.


----------



## AD

I just had my interview and we didn't focus on my grades at all.  One thing is for sure though, know your MOC's. I knew mine inside and out and that really shows that you know exactly what you're getting into. Grades are important of course, but I don't believe they're the focal point.


----------



## bbbb

Good luck to you!


----------



## steven18

is there anyone who know when is the selection for the rmc this year? i know the border line for candidate presentation was yesterday ( march 18) i've already done all the procedures to go at rmc but i dont know when is the selection so it would be very nice someone knowing when it is to tell me that! thank you!


----------



## kincanucks

steven18 said:
			
		

> is there anyone who know when is the selection for the rmc this year? i know the border line for candidate presentation was yesterday ( march 18) i've already done all the procedures to go at rmc but i dont know when is the selection so it would be very nice someone knowing when it is to tell me that! thank you!



The selection has already begun and people who have applied in the last couple of weeks might not even make into the selection mix before all the positions have been given away.  I posted in a thread about this already look for it.  Apply early apply early.


----------



## steven18

okk so if i well understood, i might be called in the next weeks...because my file has been sent since the middle of february...so if i'm chosen, i could call the recruiting center tomorrow and ask if i'm taken to rmc?


----------



## kincanucks

steven18 said:
			
		

> okk so if i well understood, i might be called in the next weeks...because my file has been sent since the middle of february...so if i'm chosen, i could call the recruiting center tomorrow and ask if i'm taken to rmc?



Well you could but don't be surprised when they say don't know.

_if i'm taken to rmc?_

Is that some sort of abduction issue?


----------



## steven18

hmm what do you mean in "Is that some sort of abduction issue?"


----------



## kincanucks

steven18 said:
			
		

> hmm what do you mean in "Is that some sort of abduction issue?"



Oh I get it. It is some horrible attempt with poor English skills to actually say "If I am selected for RMC".


----------



## steven18

lolll yeah it's what i wanted to say...yes im quebecer! loll...but i wrote that very quickly i didn't think hahaha...in fact you know sylvain cloutier? he's my friend


----------



## kincanucks

Well then my apologies as I thought that English may have been your first official language.  Good job then. ;D


----------



## steven18

loll don't worry!  and thanks for all your information all i have to do now is waiting... :boring:


----------



## bbbb

I didn't say that marks are the only thing they look at. It's important to know that marks is the first thing they look at then they look at the rest. If you are well-rounded then your HIGH marks will go a long way, otherwise good luck because you get less study time at RMC than at civvy U, which translates into a lot of dissapointed students and high stress levels.

What about this new IAP/BOTP/FYOP talk? Did they change the way the course is given or something?


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Yes, parades do suck on occasion. Mandatory functions also suck (I don't have to worry about room inspections, though).



The room inspections and such make UTPNCM and ROTP cadet QUITE DIFFERENT.


----------



## AD

After driving back and forth from timmins to Sudbury for the second time, all I have to do now is hand in a medical sheet filled out by my family doctor to the recruiting center. I should get it faxed out by monday mroning. I was just wondering, how long does it take for them to declare you medically fit or unfit so I can get my fitness over with?


----------



## kincanucks

Allie said:
			
		

> After driving back and forth from timmins to Sudbury for the second time, all I have to do now is hand in a medical sheet filled out by my family doctor to the recruiting center. I should get it faxed out by monday mroning. I was just wondering, how long does it take for them to declare you medically fit or unfit so I can get my fitness over with?



If an applicant has to provide additional medical information it can take longer than the usual 3-6 weeks but then again that all depends what the information was in regards to.


----------



## bbbb

It dosen't take too long for the medical to get done. Depending on your medical fitness it could take as little as 3 weeks.


----------



## bbbb

RMC room inspections aren't difficult. Real military inspections are MUCH harder, I'm sure the NCOs can agree with that. The NCOs must think RMC is not the real military life but don't worry, we are learning. We learn new things every day and when we graduate we will be ready for real military life.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Actually, I don't think inspections make me a better officier at all.  I don't think it's part of the real life eighter...  Personnaly, I'd rather have time to study or go to the gym.  That would be some well invested time.  An inspection doesn't prove/bring anything good.  THe only reason why they do this at RMC is that because people are too lazy to dust off their room or clean up once in a while.  It becomes hygiene issues.  

I'm new to this forum btw a little about me :

I'm a IV year at RMC, 2 Squadron (55 DTG yeah)
My MOS is PLT
I study Mech Eng (popular combination, PLT and Mech Eng)
Je suis français
I've done 2 OJTs in Bagotville (around 50 hrs backseating in the Hornet)
I've done PFT in 2004 (PFT 0402)
I'm posted to 402 Sqn (Dash 8, Winnipeg) for a 1.5 years OJT 
I live off-campus, with my wife (yup, that's possible!)

Any questions about virtually anything at RMC or about the Pilot Training, I'll make my best to answer or find the answers for you.  A lot of my friends have gone through Moose Jaw / Cold Lake (Fighters) / Portage (Helos and Multi).  Some of them are instructors at Moose Jaw so I can have most of the answers to your questions.  For RMC related questions well I've been there 4 years... Long enough to know everything about this 1 km square piece of land...

Max


----------



## Wookilar

The inspections, the dress inspections, dress code at the CDH, etc., etc. are no different from any other course or barracks anywhere. The reason for them is very simple (and two-fold):
1) You (us) are expected to maintain a certain standard that is above normal (i.e. civy life). Whether you believe it or not, you do represent the CF at all times (as for as the public is concerned);and,
2) Some people are extremely lazy and are filthy slobs. If left to their own devices, most people in the shacks would be sick due to the personal non-hygiene habits of a few individuals. 

If you can't keep yourself in order (and your room) in garrison, how are you going to be able to do it in the field/ on ship/ or in the Hilton (for you Air Force types  ).


----------



## Kid_X

Hi,
I'm also an RMC applicant this year, I've seen it posted a few times that it's important to apply EARLY, I went to CFRC Ottawa (I'm from Ottawa, btw) early September and the recruiting officer told me they wouldn't have the application packages in until a bit later, like, November later.  If I remember correctly I got my application in early January (I'm applying for Pilot, so I thank you for any time you may spend discussing with me Max), so far I've done (and passed, I guess) the aptitude test, the medical, the aircrew medical (stage 1?) as well as aircrew visual, the interview (the day I got back from my 7 day grad trip, thank god for Contact C) and the fitness test (3 days ago to be exact), I'm booked for CFASC in Trenton April 10th through 12th and if I pass that I will be booked for the medical segment in Toronto (they couldn't put it all in one week due to Easter).  I was wondering, how exactly is the CFASC, and is it difficult to pass?  Also, life at RMC, if I've got a car, is it worth switching it over to first person insurance and taking it with me, or do I have sufficient free time (first year), would it be better to leave it with my parents?  If I do bring it, where do I park/is it free, do I need special permission to leave the base/RMC grounds? And finally, this one is a bit further down the line, after I get my degree (assuming everything goes well, I'm also applying for Mech Eng. and Pilot) and do the basic flight training, when selected for specialisation (Rotary Wing, Multi Engine or Jet Engine) does the individual get to choose, is he given the choice and they consider, or is he simply told where he is posted based on who they feel they need where (they being the people in charge of that segment of training/qualification)?

Thank you for any and all help on this topic, comments, criticism (it helps) and/or questions are also appreciated.
                                                                                                                             Sheldon Roy


----------



## SupersonicMax

Hi, Sheldon.  Some of your questions are answered here :  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16749.45.html

Having a car at RMC is allowed. There is a free parking on site but it's about 800 meters from the barracks.  As a first year, you are allowed 8 days a month to leave the college grounds and you need a leave pass if you go farther than a certain distance from Kingston.  

On BFT, you get to give your choices for your prefered stream.  (Jets, Multi of Helos)  Usually, the top candiate of a serial gets his choice if the stream offers a slot on the course.  I've seen courses with 100% helos at the end... The people out there are going to try to give you your choices but they have to fulfill CF requirements.  Also, if you want jets, you have to be in the 1st or 2nd third of you serial.  

Again, any questions, don't be afraid to ask me.

Max


----------



## Kid_X

Awesome, thank you for the information.  It's been my goal to fly jets since I'm 8 or so, about 10 years now, and I'm still strong on about it.  Also, 800 meters isn't too bad, I can jog that in full clothing on a hot day without breaking a sweat  ;D .  But my parents are divorced, my father lives in Sudbury and I currently live with my mom here in Ottawa, would those require passes (most likely eh?) and are passes difficult to obtain?  Also, only 8 days a month to actually leave college grounds, is there a lot to do, or many facilities on the grounds (socially)?  How does visiting on the base (grounds) as far as family and friends go?  And after first year, how does it change for leaving the grounds and such?  (It's a family visiting thing, I'd be alright with the 4 month visit or so, but I've gotta do one for my dad and one for my mom or tensions arise, they're hoping for a little more often than that.)


----------



## Inch

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> On BFT, you get to give your choices for your prefered stream.  (Jets, Multi of Helos)  Usually, the top candiate of a serial gets his choice if the stream offers a slot on the course.  I've seen courses with 100% helos at the end... The people out there are going to try to give you your choices but they have to fulfill CF requirements.  Also, if you want jets, you have to be in the 1st or 2nd third of you serial.



You're basing this on experience? You haven't even been to Moose Jaw yet so how have you "seen" courses with all helo slots?

I was in Moose Jaw from Nov 2002 until the beginning of Oct 2003 and there wasn't a single course that went all helo while I was there nor did I ever hear of one going all helo. Every course while I was there had at least two jet slots and approx 50% went helo, the remainder went multi.

Moose Jaw is all timing, the course after mine had two jet slots but only one guy wanted them, so the slot was given to someone from a previous course that was in the right place at the right time.

No one on my course got their 3rd choice.


----------



## Crimmsy

I'll echo what Inch has said, and add that there was a course fairly recently that had five jet slots out of (I think) ten students. Just goes to show that you really can't predict anything when it comes to MJ.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Inch.  This comes from an instructor that is in MJ right now.  Quoted during our famous MOC WeekEnd...  I should have included quote marks, sorry.  

No, I haven't seen any course.  Maybe I misused some words.  I'm not (in fact, I'm far from beeing) perfect in English yet... But I'm working on it 

Is there a way to edit a post?

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Kid_X

quick question, (I may be getting ahead of myself here, I haven't been accepted yet) what kind of clothing/uniforms are supplied by both RMC and during basic training and what kind of clothing do I have to bring for myself?


----------



## 23007

RMC has its own uniforms and you'll get all of your combats at St.Jean. 

Bring civies for getting poo-faced in montreal.


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte

This year, the first years were not allowed to wear civilian clothing into town until this semester.

As for the civilian clothing, include a selection of "conservative" clothing in addition to your usual wardrobe.

By "conservative" I mean, collared sheets, belt, non-white socks, casual shoes, and non-sporty pants that are not jeans.

There's something called "mess standard" which is a dress standard for eating in the mess (where you eat most of your meals).

This means, as long as you dress like Steve Erkel, you're good to go  ;D

However, there is a committee to review such standards as we speak...


----------



## AD

The other day (Wednesday) my mom recieved a call from the recruitment office while I was at school. They asked her what Squadron I wanted or something like that. Of course my mom had no idea what they were talking about. I've been trying to call them since Wednesday but to no avail.

Does anyone know what this is about? Since I have to wait until Monday to try calling them again? I thought they placed you in a squadron after you graduated, not before you were even accepted.

Does anyone know what this is about?


----------



## SupersonicMax

If you are ROTP civU, you will be attached to a Squadron during the course of your studies.  You will do you OJTs there.

Max


----------



## AD

I finally got hold of the recruiting center today and they had no answer for me. They actually seemed as confused as I was. They told me that the call might have come from the HQ in Bordon. And as far as I know, they've attempted no further contact. What do I do now? The recruitment center doesn't know what it's about, and I don't know how to contact the HQ.



			
				SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> If you are ROTP civU, you will be attached to a Squadron during the course of your studies.  You will do you OJTs there.
> 
> Max


Thanks for responding but don't I have to be accepted first before they start asking me where I want to be placed? I thought they placed you where you were needed. Has anyone else recieved a call like this?


----------



## choi

Haha, wow I wish I read all these tips before I applied.

This might have been answered in the 22 pages before but, when would you expect to hear back? 
and... are you contacted if you don't get accepted

=] Thanks


----------



## kincanucks

choi said:
			
		

> Haha, wow I wish I read all these tips before I applied.
> 
> This might have been answered in the 22 pages before but, when would you expect to hear back?
> and... are you contacted if you don't get accepted
> 
> =] Thanks



The final date for merit listing of ROTP files is tomorrow and more offers should start coming out in a couple of weeks.  Yes your CFRC/D will contact you if you don't make it.


----------



## AD

If you are merit listed, are you told about it?


----------



## kincanucks

Well you certainly will be if you aren't.  If you have successfully completed all the processing and the interviewer said that you were suitable then you were merit listed.  If you owe medical information there is a good chance you are not.


----------



## AD

My interviewer told me that I was a "strong applicant" however I still have to do the fitness test. So that would prohibit me from being merit listed. Is that correct?

I'm sorry I'm extremely nervous, and to be quite honest I've never been so terrifyed to pick up the phone. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kincanucks

Allie said:
			
		

> My interviewer told me that I was a "strong applicant" however I still have to do the fitness test. So that would prohibit me from being merit listed. Is that correct?
> 
> I'm sorry I'm extremely nervous, and to be quite honest I've never been so terrifyed to pick up the phone. Thanks for all your help!



Sorry I forgot to mention that the fitness test is not required for ROTPs to be merit listed.  A ROTP applicant must be medical fit Part II, background check complete and be assessed as suitable in order to be merit listed.  Fitness test will be done if the applicant is selected.  Reason for delay in fitness testing is because in some cases the test will expire before the applicant is selected.

You had better get over your nervousness really quick and I strongly suggest that you and any other ROTP applicants who are not sure if they are being considered for selection to get on the phone now and make sure everything is good to go with their files because after 1600 EST today it will be too late.


----------



## Kid_X

Well, I live up here in Ottawa, recently failed my ASC (aircrew selection course) in Trenton for pilot, my MCC suggested I make 2 more career selections and I had the interview over the phone this morning, he told me they should be receiving the offers from RMC within the next week or 2, how's this looking for me timing wise?

Entry Info: Looking forward to reg forces.  Applying to RMC through ROTP, I've had my CFAT, Medical and Aircrew Medical, (first) Interview and Fitness done for well over a month now.  The career choice that was already on my application besides Pilot was Aerospace Controller, and the two I added today are Engineer Officer and Armour Officer.


----------



## alvin__53

well i guess you are right on the date kid_X
i got my call for the RMC on may 10th and got dates for all sorts of things. one cool thing is that I am going to ottawa to meet up with 1500 other new ones like me for the assermentation . the CFRC told me that i still have papers but on june 30th iam on training so looking positivly forward to that.

hope to make contact( we never know) 
p.s. sorry for the english i am a bit rusty  :-\


----------



## kincanucks

_one cool thing is that I am going to ottawa to meet up with 1500 other new ones like me for the assermentation _ 

You are going to Ottawa to be enrolled with approximately 250 other people is a large enrolment ceremony at the War Museum and the swearing-in officer will be the Chief of the Defence Staff, Gen Hillier.


----------



## alvin__53

realy? well it is cool enought i must a misunderstoud the guy from CFRC. Seeing Gen. Hillier in person was unexpeted. thanks anyway


----------



## Kid_X

I've also received my acceptance to RMC through ROTP (thank god for that) and with the help of my file manager I put in a "conditional request" as he put it.  What that is is that if I'm accepted for my first or second choices, which are still under review, I get in for one of those by order of selection, if not, I am accepting what I have been offered at the moment (AEC).  I sign on the dotted line on May 29th and the enrollment ceremony is on the 3rd of June.  My file manager left a message for me today so I will be getting back to him tomorrow (hopefully, it's a terrible game of cat and mouse) and with any luck that is to give a final word on my other choices or to select a date and arrange transportation for Basic Training, he left no details in the message but my fingers are crossed. 


> p.s. sorry for the english i am a bit rusty


Alvin, are you french?


----------



## alvin__53

yeah kid_x i am french and i guess we will be both part of the 250 new recruits enrolled at Ottawa with our parents and friends wich must bring us to more than a tousand. I sign tomorow may 24 for all my papers(wich i got a letter today to confirm every thing) i wonder if all 250 are going to be new rmc students?? . I am axious to get more info tomorow.
p.s. i guess we will meet up kid_x


----------



## kincanucks

_i wonder if all 250 are going to be new rmc students?? _ 

There will be ROTP and Reg F and Res F NCMs enrolees.


----------



## Kid_X

Well, I sign my papers tommorow.  I guess we'll probably see each other during the ceremony, although we may not know who is who.  How many guests do you have, and does anyone know on average how many people a recruit being enrolled brings? 
Because I accepted my offer a little bit late (I was waiting to see for 2 other programs, engineer officer and armour officer) so when I inally went in, it turned out my spot at RMC had been given away.  I will be getting my mechanical engineering degree here at the University of Ottawa.  
Also, the slots were full for BOTC this summer, I was told I will be doing that next summer. (Does anyone know what will be happening with my second language course. Am I exempt of it if I'm already bilingual?  I speak both french and english fluently.  I have been going to a french school since I started school and have been getting grades above 80 all my life in both english and french classes.) 
Everything pretty much fell into place like I wanted it to, I had some doubts about not being able to afford getting my private pilot's license, but living at home I don't have to pay rent or food, so I will be able to afford that.  Plus I will be able to keep my car and I can visit my hometown this summer, which I wasn't sure if I would have been able to or not.


----------



## FredDaHead

Kid_X said:
			
		

> Well, I sign my papers tommorow.  I guess we'll probably see each other during the ceremony, although we may not know who is who.  How many guests do you have, and does anyone know on average how many people a recruit being enrolled brings?



I'm not sure of the maximum, but when I went to my swearing in, most other people had two people with them, though some had three. I'd suggest only taking your parents and maybe your siblings. It's not like it's a particularly interesting ceremony, anyways.



> Because I accepted my offer a little bit late (I was waiting to see for 2 other programs, engineer officer and armour officer) so when I inally went in, it turned out my spot at RMC had been given away.  I will be getting my mechanical engineering degree here at the University of Ottawa.
> Also, the slots were full for BOTC this summer, I was told I will be doing that next summer. (Does anyone know what will be happening with my second language course. Am I exempt of it if I'm already bilingual?  I speak both french and english fluently.  I have been going to a french school since I started school and have been getting grades above 80 all my life in both english and french classes.)



I'm not sure how it works for Civvie U, but at RMC you take a second language test in the beginning of your first year and if you score BBB (functional knowledge) or better, you are exempt from second language training during the summer. Your grades in language classes have absolutely NO bearing on your second language training.


----------



## Kid_X

Ok, thank you.  For guests, I have a bunch, my parents, sister, and my mom's uncle and his wife who helped me with my application (advice and such, he's retired military).  I'll probably be informed what tests I have to do and when tommorow when I sign my papers, but thank you for the information.


----------



## Kid_X

I signed my papers yesterday, took a while.  It was very informative though.  My IAP has been deferred to 2007 like most of the people that were in the room (about 10 out of 21), my file manager was the one in charge of getting the document signing done (pure coincidence) for everyone there and mentioned something about it being the year that caused it.  Does anyone know why this would be happening a lot this year specifically?


----------



## Journeyman

Kid_X said:
			
		

> .... mentioned something about it being the year that caused it. Does anyone know why this would be happening a lot this year specifically?



There are recruiting snags and bottlenecks in any year featuring four numbers, such as 2006........or 1998, 1985, 1967.... ;D

(and it's going to get worse now that Kincanucks is posted out of Recruiting)


----------



## kincanucks

Journeyman said:
			
		

> There are recruiting snags and bottlenecks in any year featuring four numbers, such as 2006........or 1998, 1985, 1967.... ;D
> 
> (and it's going to get worse now that Kincanucks is posted out of Recruiting)



Damn right.


----------



## big bad john

Journeyman said:
			
		

> There are recruiting snags and bottlenecks in any year featuring four numbers, such as 2006........or 1998, 1985, 1967.... ;D
> 
> (and it's going to get worse now that Kincanucks is posted out of Recruiting)



Where to?  When is your posting?  Most of all CONGRADULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Lumber

I didn't get my ROTP acceptance until early may. I was originaly place on the July 3rd IAP but got moved to June 26th. BUT I havn't even been sworn in yet, won't be until the 17th. Anyone have any idea why I'm getting sworn in so late? You all see to have been sworn in on like, the 3rd or 4th?


			
				Kid_X said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you.  For guests, I have a bunch, my parents, sister, and my mom's uncle and his wife who helped me with my application (advice and such, he's retired military).  I'll probably be informed what tests I have to do and when tommorow when I sign my papers, but thank you for the information.


Ya I'm in the same boat. My Parents, My sis and my girl friend all want to come. My Dad's friend who was one of my references and his wife want to come. AND my Dad's sister and her husband want to come. So thats whats now, 8 guests? It's going to look like a party?
The Sergeant at the recruiting centre said it was all just a 'bull shit' ceremony anyways. Is that because he loathes officers or is it realy a load of nothing and I just tell half my 'guests' not to bother?


----------



## George Wallace

Do a quick search on Leave Without Pay or LWOP and see what the ramifications to you may be.


----------



## kincanucks

_The Sergeant at the recruiting centre said it was all just a 'bull shit' ceremony anyways. Is that because he loathes officers or is it realy a load of nothing and I just tell half my 'guests' not to bother?_

If he actually said that then he is an idiot who should be working elsewhere. Invite as many people as you want and enjoy the day.

_I didn't get my ROTP acceptance until early may. I was originaly place on the July 3rd IAP but got moved to June 26th. BUT I havn't even been sworn in yet, won't be until the 17th. Anyone have any idea why I'm getting sworn in so late? You all see to have been sworn in on like, the 3rd or 4th?_

Well if you were going on the 3rd of July as planned then the 17th of Jun wouldn't be so late would it?


----------



## Kid_X

Apparently, the swearing in ceremony here in Ottawa on June 3rd was somewhat of a one time thing (who knows, it may happen again) because of the prime minister's involvement in the military (or other political stuff, I was standing about 5 feet away from him that day and he didn't seem "ecstatic" about being there).  That's why they did so many people at a time (224?), but it was mainly people from Montreal, Ottawa, Kingston and surrounding area.  You can find the PM's speech online if you wanted to read through it, it was nice.  They had decided on having me sworn in that day earlier in the year, but I still hadn't confirmed my offer when they did.  So your enrolment date and training start aren't really connected (assumption).  They had me doing my enrolment on the 3rd, but my training (IAP and BOTC) has been deferred to summer 2007 (that was decided a bit later, a few days before signing my papers).   For more of a global outlook on what I'm saying (I tend to bounce around), I'll say that mid May is when I was told I'd be signing papers May 29th and my enrolment would be the 3rd of June.  They ended up telling me I hadn't "confirmed" my offer yet around May 23rd, so I went in on the 24th and gave my file manager all the info he needed.   That's when I was told my IAP slot had been given away and that I wouldn't be doing training until 2007 (and that my spot at RMC had been given away, because I hadn't accepted the offer right away) but that nothing else had changed, the enrolment was still the 3rd of June.  At the enrolment, they had a show of hands on who was doing training when.  Some were doing June 26th, others July 3rd, some weren't starting until sometime in August and others were even doing it starting September.  Also, some of the people I was sworn in with on the 3rd had been called and told they were being sworn in a week earlier, but had been called back and told to come on the 3rd. Others weren't supposed to be sworn in until a week or so later but were called and told to be there on the 3rd as a last minute thing.  All this to say something totally irrelevant to the rest, invite as many people as you like, you're only sworn in once, and I'm sure you can say it's a critical point in your life.  I would have loved to have more people come but we were limited because the ceremony ended up being indoors (and for the amount of recruits we were... that's a lot of guests).  Just remember, more people means more champagne later.


----------



## kincanucks

Kid_X said:
			
		

> Apparently, the swearing in ceremony here in Ottawa on June 3rd was somewhat of a one time thing (who knows, it may happen again) because of the prime minister's involvement in the military (or other political stuff, I was standing about 5 feet away from him that day and he didn't seem "ecstatic" about being there).  That's why they did so many people at a time (224?), but it was mainly people from Montreal, Ottawa, Kingston and surrounding area.  You can find the PM's speech online if you wanted to read through it, it was nice.  They had decided on having me sworn in that day earlier in the year, but I still hadn't confirmed my offer when they did.  So your enrolment date and training start aren't really connected (assumption).  They had me doing my enrolment on the 3rd, but my training (IAP and BOTC) has been deferred to summer 2007 (that was decided a bit later, a few days before signing my papers).   For more of a global outlook on what I'm saying (I tend to bounce around), I'll say that mid May is when I was told I'd be signing papers May 29th and my enrolment would be the 3rd of June.  They ended up telling me I hadn't "confirmed" my offer yet around May 23rd, so I went in on the 24th and gave my file manager all the info he needed.   That's when I was told my IAP slot had been given away and that I wouldn't be doing training until 2007 (and that my spot at RMC had been given away, because I hadn't accepted the offer right away) but that nothing else had changed, the enrolment was still the 3rd of June.  At the enrolment, they had a show of hands on who was doing training when.  Some were doing June 26th, others July 3rd, some weren't starting until sometime in August and others were even doing it starting September.  Also, some of the people I was sworn in with on the 3rd had been called and told they were being sworn in a week earlier, but had been called back and told to come on the 3rd. Others weren't supposed to be sworn in until a week or so later but were called and told to be there on the 3rd as a last minute thing.  All this to say something totally irrelevant to the rest, invite as many people as you like, you're only sworn in once, and I'm sure you can say it's a critical point in your life.  I would have loved to have more people come but we were limited because the ceremony ended up being indoors (and for the amount of recruits we were... that's a lot of guests).  Just remember, more people means more champagne later.



Ever hear of paragraphs?


----------



## Kid_X

Yeah... I'm sorry about that, I was tired while writting it and didn't want to lose my train of thought... it won't let me edit it either!


----------



## Lumber

Kid_X said:
			
		

> Apparently, the swearing in ceremony here in Ottawa on June 3rd was somewhat of a one time thing (who knows, it may happen again) because of the prime minister's involvement in the military (or other political stuff, I was standing about 5 feet away from him that day and he didn't seem "ecstatic" about being there).  That's why they did so many people at a time (224?), but it was mainly people from Montreal, Ottawa, Kingston and surrounding area.  You can find the PM's speech online if you wanted to read through it, it was nice.  They had decided on having me sworn in that day earlier in the year, but I still hadn't confirmed my offer when they did.  So your enrolment date and training start aren't really connected (assumption).  They had me doing my enrolment on the 3rd, but my training (IAP and BOTC) has been deferred to summer 2007 (that was decided a bit later, a few days before signing my papers).   For more of a global outlook on what I'm saying (I tend to bounce around), I'll say that mid May is when I was told I'd be signing papers May 29th and my enrolment would be the 3rd of June.  They ended up telling me I hadn't "confirmed" my offer yet around May 23rd, so I went in on the 24th and gave my file manager all the info he needed.   That's when I was told my IAP slot had been given away and that I wouldn't be doing training until 2007 (and that my spot at RMC had been given away, because I hadn't accepted the offer right away) but that nothing else had changed, the enrolment was still the 3rd of June.  At the enrolment, they had a show of hands on who was doing training when.  Some were doing June 26th, others July 3rd, some weren't starting until sometime in August and others were even doing it starting September.  Also, some of the people I was sworn in with on the 3rd had been called and told they were being sworn in a week earlier, but had been called back and told to come on the 3rd. Others weren't supposed to be sworn in until a week or so later but were called and told to be there on the 3rd as a last minute thing.  All this to say something totally irrelevant to the rest, invite as many people as you like, you're only sworn in once, and I'm sure you can say it's a critical point in your life.  I would have loved to have more people come but we were limited because the ceremony ended up being indoors (and for the amount of recruits we were... that's a lot of guests).  Just remember, more people means more champagne later.



Wow it sounds like a lot of people have been told one thing (ie. IAP July 3rd, RMC next year) but have discovered at the enrolment that they are getting something completly different. (IAP in 2007, Civi U next year). <-- Well this case seems to be the extreme, I havn't signed ANY papers yet, everything has been over the phone (except the procuring of records) and I really hope I don't show up at the enrolment and discover that my hole year has been switched around! :S My version of 'confirming' my offer was quite literally telling the recruiting officer over the phone "yes, i accept this offer." And that was that. No official documents signed. Are all those done at the enrolment, or should I be a little worried?



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> _The Sergeant at the recruiting centre said it was all just a 'bull crap' ceremony anyways. Is that because he loathes officers or is it realy a load of nothing and I just tell half my 'guests' not to bother?_
> 
> If he actually said that then he is an idiot who should be working elsewhere. Invite as many people as you want and enjoy the day.
> 
> _I didn't get my ROTP acceptance until early may. I was originaly place on the July 3rd IAP but got moved to June 26th. BUT I havn't even been sworn in yet, won't be until the 17th. Anyone have any idea why I'm getting sworn in so late? You all see to have been sworn in on like, the 3rd or 4th?_
> 
> Well if you were going on the 3rd of July as planned then the 17th of Jun wouldn't be so late would it?



To the second part: You are correct, IAP on July 3rd means June 17th is too late obviously. But don't I go on salary once I'm enroled? That means all those guys getting enroled in Ottawa just got one more paycheck then I did! This is LUDACRIS! I want to renegotiate my so far not-eve-signed contract! Lol ok, just kidding around


----------



## Journeyman

liebersbach said:
			
		

> I really hope I don't show up at the enrolment and discover that *my hole year * has been switched around!


At least you have a realistic perspective


----------



## Kid_X

liebersbach said:
			
		

> To the second part: You are correct, IAP on July 3rd means June 17th is too late obviously. But don't I go on salary once I'm enroled? That means all those guys getting enroled in Ottawa just got one more paycheck then I did! This is LUDACRIS! I want to renegotiate my so far not-eve-signed contract! Lol ok, just kidding around



Actually, when I signed my papers, I signed that I was on LWOP until my COS date (August 25th), usually the day you start either your training (IAP) or your post secondary studies if your training has been deferred.


----------



## Lumber

Kid_X said:
			
		

> Actually, when I signed my papers, I signed that I was on LWOP until my COS date (August 25th), usually the day you start either your training (IAP) or your post secondary studies if your training has been deferred.


If I don't sign it does that mean I get paid? Lol. I know I know now im coming off as greedy. But seriously if the military WASN'T going to pay me while I'm at IAP and while I'm at RMC, heck if I had to pay to go to RMC I still would just for the opportunity!


----------



## kincanucks

liebersbach said:
			
		

> If I don't sign it does that mean I get paid? Lol. I know I know now im coming off as greedy. But seriously if the military WASN'T going to pay me while I'm at IAP and while I'm at RMC, heck if I had to pay to go to RMC I still would just for the opportunity!



WTF are you babbling about?  You get paid when you report for IAP and every two weeks thereafter until they kick you out.  However, you may get enrolled well before IAP or before school starts and during that period you will be on Leave without Pay (LWOP).

HH


----------



## Lumber

Alright yes I know and understand about LWOP, no need to drop the hammer on me, my point was that I *dont* care about the money, but the opportunity to serve! Yeesh!


----------



## Kid_X

That's the spirit... but still, until I am up there flying airplanes, I do like the extra cash.
       Quick question(s), I've received 2 pay tables (when I signed my papers), one of them is Regular Force Officers "Monthly Pay Rate Tables" April 2005, the base salary for Officer Cadet in ROTP is 1328.
       On the other, Pay Rate "QR&O 204.211" (which has just the one rate given specifically to all of us there that day) for "Single" (as opposed to "Married"), it says 1255.63$ and has a list of deductions (627.43$ to be exact) and the net pay is 628.19$.  Those deductions include SDB (?), EI (?), Pension & CPP, SISIP-LTD (?), Income Tax, Sales Tax, Single Quarters and Rations.  I don't know what the ones with the "(?)" beside them are.  Also, would this one be for IAP (wondering about quarters and rations part) or for RMC, because I've been chosen for Civie U.
       You said we're paid every 2 weeks, is it half of what is posted here that you receive every 2 weeks, they didn't answer any of these questions for us during signing, they "didn't have time", these papers were for us to read in our own time.  I'm just wondering if I should start looking for a job at MacDonald's for next year while I'm doing my studies?


----------



## George Wallace

With some looking you would find:

SDB - Supplementary Death Benefits (sort of like a Military Life Insurance.)

EI - Employment Insurance (Yes! You still have to pay, even if you can't claim)

Pension and CPP - Your Military Pension Pension and Canada Pension Plan (Yes! You have to pay both)

SISIP-LTD - is the minimum recommended of the only Civilian Insurance guaranteed to pay a military member in times of conflict.

Income Tax - Well we all know about that.

Single Qtrs and Rations - (No!  Unlike what you may have heard, you do have to pay for room and board.......same goes for those stories of not paying Taxes.)

In Ontario, you will also have to pay into the Provincial Health System (a Tax) even though you are covered by the Military.  

You most likely will also get dinged with Mess Dues.


----------



## Inch

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You most likely will also get dinged with Mess Dues.



Substitute "most likely" with "will".

As per CFAO 27-1 para 10, "Every member shall belong to a mess appropriate to the member's rank".

If you're not paying mess dues somewhere, you better look into why you're not. It is a must regardless of whether or not you're at CiviU.


----------



## Kid_X

Ok, but I'm still on LWOP, I haven't even done my In-Clearance yet...


----------



## Inch

Kid_X said:
			
		

> Ok, but I'm still on LWOP, I haven't even done my In-Clearance yet...



Yes, and you're not paying into your Military Pension, or SISIP yet are you?


----------



## Kid_X

I'm not paying anything yet, I'm not even getting paid yet.  Does anyone know of a mess in Ottawa, and if there are more than one, towards the east end?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Kid_X said:
			
		

> I'm not paying anything yet, I'm not even getting paid yet.  Does anyone know of a mess in Ottawa, and if there are more than one, towards the east end?



The Ottawa Army Officers' Mess
http://www.geocities.com/armyottawaofficers@rogers.com/English.htm


----------



## George Wallace

There is a Legion down by the 416 and Trim.

Messes are mostly downtown.  There are messes in behind Cartier Drill Hall.  There are messes out on Wakley Rd at the Armoury there.  There is the Army Officer's mess.

Then you have Legions all over town.


----------



## joshi

So if one was an OCDT, first year at RMC, what is the final amount that one gets in their bank account after all the normal deductions? Is it in the 600 region as stated in the earlier post? Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks

joshi said:
			
		

> So if one was an OCDT, first year at RMC, what is the final amount that one gets in their bank account after all the normal deductions? Is it in the 600 region as stated in the earlier post? Any help will be appreciated.
> Thanks.



Yes you will be looking at clearing around 300 every two weeks or 600 every month.


----------



## Kid_X

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is a Legion down by the 416 and Trim.
> 
> Messes are mostly downtown.  There are messes in behind Cartier Drill Hall.  There are messes out on Wakley Rd at the Armoury there.  There is the Army Officer's mess.
> 
> Then you have Legions all over town.



Awesome, thank you.  I just finished my In-Clearance with my ULO, my mess will be the RCAF Officer's Mess down at 180 Gloucester.  

I was given that little blue paper that I have to go to certain locations with and get "cleared in".  How long does it usually take per location?  

I was also told by my ULO that because I'm an OCDT in Ottawa, I don't have to pay mess dues.  Not until I become a second lieutenant do I start paying towards that.  

But I also learned that even though I am on LWOP, I still have to make pension contributions.  Therefore, as of my COS date, I will be paying double towards my pension for the amount of days I was on LWOP... (83..., with 72 left  ).  

Also, I am on leave without pay, my COS date isn't until August 25th, I'm attending Civie U next year and I just got out of highschool... do I need a leave pass to go visit my dad down in Sudbury? (I'm in Ottawa, 6 hours distance.)


----------



## F/Sgt. Reid

Well, I realize I'm jumping onto this post a little late in the swing of things, however I have a small request.
I've been excepted to RMC (with prep year) and leave early August.  To this point i haven't received any joining instructions or travel orders and I'm curious as to whether or not anyone else has.  If you have and don't mind posting the important information I'd appreciate it.(ie. required kit)
In the mean time I'm enjoying the remaining weeks of my free life and hoping theres nothing out of the ordinary I'm going to need to find the day before i need to leave :-\

Cheers
Josh


----------



## SupersonicMax

Junior, 
You are about to enter the worst and the best 5 years of your life.  Good luck.  As the Dcdt told me once... "RMC is a nice place to be from, but definetely not a nice place to be"

Max


----------



## we_can_do_it!

Hey Josh!
I'm also going to prep year in august..if you want more information e-mail me!


----------



## we_can_do_it!

I forgot something...if you speak french that will be appreciated


----------



## MJB

Josh, 
Your best bet would be to contact your recruiting center as they should have by now received your posting message and joining instructions from St. Jean sur-Richelieu at the Campus Ft. St-Jean where you will be attending prep year... Don't think that RMC is going to be like prep year because it will not... (And after a few months at prep year that will be a good thing ;D.)
Good Luck With It.


----------



## F/Sgt. Reid

Thanks, and yes I speak French 
Haha, already done, but thanks Poker Player.  By the way, are you saying the Prep year is easier, tougher or just different?


----------



## F/Sgt. Reid

Okay, for anybody else who might be interested, Joining Instructions for Prep Year (Richelieux Squadron) are now online 

Nice to be able to look them over now rather than wait for the recruiting center to get to it!
http://www.det.st-jean.rmc.ca/richelieu/engraph/join/join_e.asp


----------



## F/Sgt. Reid

...And a round of applause goes out to Canada Post for their wonderfull job on delivering the package of information from the recruiting center.. :  So they sent it two months ago, not realizing I should be expecting anything, I didn't know it was missing..  Until today!  But now it's alll good and I actually know what's going on 

St Jean Baby!!!


----------



## KiIlerPotato

I have read all 26 pages of this post, and not one has answered some of the key ideas of this post. I have applied for RMC last year in ROTP program, first offer I had was for civi U and I declined, second offer that they gave me was for an Armoured officer in RMC, which I am wondering if I should have accepted (yes I declined, thinking that if I were in armour I would just get shipped off the day I graduate).

The main question, or subject of interest that I would like to know about is the social life. 
-How often do you get to go to town? 
-When can I expect holidays? 
-Are there room inspections everyday? 
-Is the workload hard? 
-Can we bring computers? 
-Are we allowed visitors?
-Is it anything like basic but on a daily schedual?

And my other question was: How easy is it to change trade once you've been accepted into RMC? Because I had applied for Pilot, I sucsessfully completed all my testing, but for some reason was not offered that trade. So If I had gone into RMC as an armoured Officer, would it have been easy to request a trade change?

I am re-applying for RMC this year in hopes of acheiving my goal for becoming a PLT, and hopefully I can get some feedback to clear my confusion before re-applying.


----------



## a78jumper

I am not sure I would want to count you amongst a long list of ex Cadets with distinguished service with your comment, "yes I declined, thinking that if I were in armour I would just get shipped off the day I graduate".Like it or lump it, this country is at war right now.......would it bother you to be "shipped off" as a pilot? "Take a look at the College motto, and the second word is "DUTY". 

To answer your questions, albeit from one who graduated some time ago

1. You get into town very little in the first few months, and by the time you are in fourth year, as much as you want classes and military duties permitting;
2. All stats, plus a Xmas break, plus about four weeks before or after you commence your summer classification training.
3. Room inspections everyday in the beginning as a first year cadet, and declining to you giving the inspections by your third or fourth, the catch being your room has to be better than those of the cadets you are inspecting.
4. The workload is heavy at times, but I made it through.
5. Can't answer this one for sure, but I am sure the place is as computer friendly as any university.
6. Yes, at appropriate times. Limited as a first year.
7. It is a military university-I found some things similar to my BOTC I, but the place is another world at other times. 

Suggest you speak to a present cadet to expand upon these views. Or visit the College.

In my personal experience, it was very very difficult to change classifications while at RMC. I never had any affinity for the Navy or MARS yet that was where I ended up by default. I was convinced by my naval squadron commander to at least give it a try. Phase 2 was enough to convince me I was not going to be the next Horatio Hornblower, and thus followed two years of falsehoods, manipulation and half truths, the end result being I graduated as a MARS officer, on paper at least. It was Nov following grad before I finally got reclassed while on Phase 4 sweepers-several of my peers failed on purpose to get out of the Navy but that is not my style thanks. I was posted to 3 PPCLI and started a career as an Army Log Supply officer which was much more in keeping with my interests and capabilities. So be very careful about accepting an offer in a classification you really are not too keen on. I can not comment on how easy it is to reclass out of Armoured today, 25 years ago it was, in fact the failure rate was about 33% in those days.


----------



## KiIlerPotato

Don't take me wrong when I said I would be shipped off, I'm already in the reserves and have been for the past year. All I meant by that was it felt like they were just filling in the spots because I know they'll take as many Infantry and Armoured Officers as they can get, thats what they need most right now. And don't worry about the Duty part, I'm more than ready to accept my fair share of duty, afterall I am applying for this aren't I?

But thanks alot, helpful thus far.


----------



## SupersonicMax

a78jumper said:
			
		

> 1. You get into town very little in the first few months, and by the time you are in fourth year, as much as you want classes and military duties permitting;



In 1st year, after the Orientation Program (1st month), you get 8 days a month you can go out of the RMC peninsula (week ends count as 2 days).  Depending on your staff, they might just not enforce this rule



			
				a78jumper said:
			
		

> 2. All stats, plus a Xmas break, plus about four weeks before or after you commence your summer classification training.



You also get Spring Brake



			
				a78jumper said:
			
		

> 3. Room inspections everyday in the beginning as a first year cadet, and declining to you giving the inspections by your third or fourth, the catch being your room has to be *better than those of the cadets you are inspecting*.



 :



			
				a78jumper said:
			
		

> 4. The workload is heavy at times, but I made it through.



The way I saw things was that if you go in Engineering, you WILL HAVE a huge workload.  If you are an artsmen, you CAN have a big workload if YOU want.



			
				a78jumper said:
			
		

> 5. Can't answer this one for sure, but I am sure the place is as computer friendly as any university.



When I went in, computers were allowed after the Orientation Program (it was in 2002).  When I left RMC (2006), there was a big issue with the Internet at the College.  In my 1st year, there was RMC internet in our room (we had to pay 25$ for the whole year for "high speed" internet).  After that, we had to get our own (Cogeco wasn't an option so you had to get a phone line + DSL with Bell/Sympatico)



			
				a78jumper said:
			
		

> 6. Yes, at appropriate times. Limited as a first year.



You can have visitors whenever you like.  No one to sleep.  Again  :



			
				a78jumper said:
			
		

> 7. It is a military university-I found some things similar to my BOTC I, but the place is another world at other times.



There are morning activities (PT, military stuff, garbages sweeps (ya right) and other stuff).  It depends a lot on the staff of the Squadron you are in.  When I was in 3rd year, our Squadron Commander didn't schedule anything.  He had the philosophy that everybody was mature enough to manage their time, which was wise I think.  I could work on homeworks pretty late and get up a bit later than I would have been able if I had morning activities.  For me, I'd rather work really late (3-4 AM) and wake up a little later (7:30) than working earlier and waking up really early (0550).  Now, I heard things changed this year and they do a whole lot more morning things...

Max


----------



## a78jumper

Somewhere along the line the College got derailed and they appear to be mainly concerned with graduating officers who are not too interested in getting dirty in a nasty old war zone IMHO. Hopefully  not your case. PM FreddaHeadon this board with questions-he is a cadet there now.


----------



## a78jumper

You can have visitors whenever you like.  No one to sleep.  Again  :

quote]

I still remember having to type up a memo for the CWC entitled "Sex on the College Grounds" when women arrived in 1980.LOL Like people read it


----------



## FredDaHead

By Freddahead he meant me, just so you know.

Just to add to what Lt. Flyboy (Max) said, if you're an artsman you have a huge workload during midterms/paper week, when you have all your midterms AND a whole bunch of papers due, all at once. If you're like most of us, you'll have a HUGE workload for a few weeks. The rest is rather relaxed for most people.

Other than that, he's pretty much bang-on. RMC, outside of FYOP, is mostly like any other university, except your room has to be "clean." You can't live like a slob, but you don't have to keep everything up to BOTC/FYOP standard. If your room looks clean, it's fine; the people doing the walkthroughs won't look into your drawers, closets, or barrack boxes.


Yah, no sex on college grounds, and any PDA (Public Displays of Affection) are pretty much verboten on college grounds, especially between cadets during duty hours.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

What exactly is a "fair share" of duty?  Is there an "unfair share?"


----------



## Journeyman

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> *Depending on your staff, they might just not enforce this rule*



Ahhhh......so cadets learning right from the beginning that regulations/discipline is just another "theory"


----------



## DVessey

KiIlerPotato said:
			
		

> I have read all 26 pages of this post, and not one has answered some of the key ideas of this post. I have applied for RMC last year in ROTP program, first offer I had was for civi U and I declined, second offer that they gave me was for an Armoured officer in RMC, which I am wondering if I should have accepted (yes I declined, thinking that if I were in armour I would just get shipped off the day I graduate).
> 
> The main question, or subject of interest that I would like to know about is the social life.
> -How often do you get to go to town?
> -When can I expect holidays?
> -Are there room inspections everyday?
> -Is the workload hard?
> -Can we bring computers?
> -Are we allowed visitors?
> -Is it anything like basic but on a daily schedual?
> 
> And my other question was: How easy is it to change trade once you've been accepted into RMC? Because I had applied for Pilot, I sucsessfully completed all my testing, but for some reason was not offered that trade. So If I had gone into RMC as an armoured Officer, would it have been easy to request a trade change?
> 
> I am re-applying for RMC this year in hopes of acheiving my goal for becoming a PLT, and hopefully I can get some feedback to clear my confusion before re-applying.



A lot of the questions you're asking sound like the things I was worried about when going in. I worried about the little details, like computers, holidays, etc. One of the biggest things I've learned at the college over the past two and a half years is that a lot of it doesn't really matter. 
The college is definitely not like the rest of the CF, no matter how much they say we're trying, we aren't. We are a 'university with a difference'. It's bipolar - one minute you're an OCdt cleaning up your room for an inspection the next morning, then the next you're a university student working on assignments, labs and papers. You're told to 'suck it up and carry on', then you're told to critically examine issues. There's a constant battle for your time between the academic side and military side.
Having said all that, it's not impossible. It's only four years, then you get to the real world, where you're going to spend at least five (for ROTP anyway).

As for changing trades once you're in, it usually depends on what you're trying to change to and from, and what's open and what's not. The recruiters will usually tell you it's really easy to switch... not necessarily true. I know a lot of people who have succesfully VORed to different trades, and I know a lot of people who have applied and been denied. Don't know what the stats are, but I know the combat arms guys have a really tough time getting out of it.

kind of went off topic there, but anyhow, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Bobert

How are specific trades chosen? For example if you are an Artillery Officer, who and how decides that you would be air defence  or field?


----------



## DVessey

Bobert said:
			
		

> How are specific trades chosen? For example if you are an Artillery Officer, who and how decides that you would be air defence  or field?



I don't have any first hand experience with arty, so I can't say for sure. I imagine it depends on what the CF needs, then what you want to do.

I know for CELE, we do our training after graduation. Whoever gets top marks on the course, gets first choice of posting, and so on down the line, The over riding factor is what the CF needs though.


----------



## jlynch4

hello everyone,
Just wanted to hear everyone's thoughts on my situation. I am currently an OCdt in the trade of artillery. I am finding that I am not being challenged enough, however, at the civillian university and am considering applying for transfer to RMC. I am in my first year, and I know alot of the civvy U guys must think I'm crazy, but it's something I've been considering.

If any one has any thoughts to get a discussion going I would be more than happy to hear them.


----------



## Wookilar

Another consideration is the degree requirements. 

Depending on what degree you are taking, RMC has different mandatory courses, many of which are not normally part of a civy u degree (1st and 2nd year calculus for Arts students, for example).

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p004acadprog_e.html

That will tell you where you would fit in 2nd year in your degree program and what mandatory courses you don't have.

Wook


----------



## D3V1L6

It all depends on what programme you're in and at what University.  RMC definitely isn't the greatest U in the Canada.


----------



## niner domestic

I'm sorry devil, you have me at a disadvantage, I know how my three degree programs at RMC went and actually have a civvy u degree as well to compare them to. You on the other hand, forgot to mention what your degree program at RMC and what your civvy degree were?


----------



## D3V1L6

:blotto: Pulls the daggers out of his back.... Hmmm, I think I might have not worded my previous reply properly.  I'm not bad mouthing RMC, just stating the fact that hypothetically, if I had the choice to do a program at McGill or RMC, I would pick McGill...catch my drift.

As far as my personal qualifications!!! HA ha, you smartypants...  I don't....why? hmm well, I firmly believe 4 years in any university will not make me a better helicopter pilot, so I joined as an NCM for shits and giggles and am working on my licence civy side.


----------



## niner domestic

Ah, I see devil.  So your comment was pulled directly out of your glut maximus and perhaps was marginally based on something you over heard while downing a few ales at the local a few years ago?  If you catch *my* drift.  Every university is going to have it's faults and RMC is not excluded from having that criteria (the library for one is a bit of the light side for reference material).  However, given class sizes (small), curriculum (broad and includes an MOU with Queen's), degree programs (numerous and if you have a specialty like I did, they will bend over backwards to find you a thesis supervisor and committee) faculty (some of the finest defence scientists, scientists, political scientist and historians teach there) the tuition fees (a civvy when I went only had to pay a 1000 bucks for a year of a PG program) and the notion that any serving CF member can quite happily do their PG degree at a distance or attend classes at every CFB makes it a pretty damned fine university.  RMC worked hard to gain it's accreditation from the Ministry of Colleges and Universities and worked even harder to provide a blueprint of distant learning for the USMC to use for their members.  I'd take a few classes there before you discount it.  

Added: Unlike any other civvy university, RMC encourages it's Master's students to publish extensively while they are there and affords them numerous opportunities and venues to do so.  Civvy U tends to ignore a Master's student and has no expectation for that level to be publishing. In academia, it is a matter of publish or perish and RMC gives their students a superlative leg up (including the 2 helo pilots in my class) in that manner.


----------



## SupersonicMax

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> :blotto: Pulls the daggers out of his back.... Hmmm, I think I might have not worded my previous reply properly.  I'm not bad mouthing RMC, just stating the fact that hypothetically, if I had the choice to do a program at McGill or RMC, I would pick McGill...catch my drift.
> 
> As far as my personal qualifications!!! HA ha, you smartypants...  I don't....why? hmm well, I firmly believe 4 years in any university will not make me a better helicopter pilot, so I joined as an NCM for shits and giggles and am working on my licence civy side.



I have news for you, you will need a degree anyways to get into the pilot trade...

Max


----------



## observor 69

Took undergrad courses at RMC and Queen's U and I agree with Niners points. Excellent faculty and small class size versus Queen's. Personaly for my studies Massey Library was great but of course Stouffer is "bigger and better."  Ref McGill , RMC or any civy u each has there individual areas of strength and that is what a decision would have to be based on.


----------



## D3V1L6

> Ref McGill , RMC or any civy u each has there individual areas of strength and that is what a decision would have to be based on.



Exactly my point.  However, being an NCM, apparently I spend my time downing ale at the local, and have absolutely no friends or acquaintances that have been to RMC, Civy U or both. 

Max: Who said anything about being a military helicopter pilot?  All the action is civy side or with law enforcement.


----------



## Journeyman

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> Who said anything about being a military helicopter pilot?  *All the action is civy side or with law enforcement*.


Pardon?!  

I suspect your expertise at judging Civy vs Mil university is exceeded only by your knowledge of current helo ops. 
427 SOAR and the SAR Sqns tend to be a wee bit busy  
:


edit: typo


----------



## D3V1L6

True, however my opinion is solely based on 408 "cant fly today the sun is too bright" Tac hel.  SAR is a hectic place to be, but do you think they pick those pilots right out of training? no... but lets not get into all this helocopter talk, this thread is truly about RMC and Civy universities.

D3v out.


----------



## Journeyman

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> True, however my opinion is solely based on 408 "cant fly today the sun is too bright" Tac hel.  SAR is a hectic place to be, but do you think they pick those pilots right out of training? no... but lets not get into all this helocopter talk, this thread is truly about RMC and Civy universities.
> 
> D3v out.



No, no, no. That isn't the way it works around here. You can't just post crap that you know nothing about, and when you get called on it, say "oh hey, I don't want to play this game anymore."

You have no idea why 408 may or may not be flying. It could be related to maintenance, crew hours, higher priorities....any number of reasons that they just don't run past a SigOp first, for his concurrence.

So you wade into the SAR world. Well sunshine, pilots can and often do get posted into SAR Sqns right out of the pipeline. Pilots are actually quite skilled by the time they get to their first posting. And then they get trained some more.


The point of my bothering to correct you on these various issues is that:
a) you obviously don't know about RMC vs civie U;
b) you obviously don't know about TacHel ops tempo;
c) you obviously don't know about SAR pilot progression; and,
d) perhaps now you will see that you can't just wave it away when you get called on talkin' out yer ass.

*The operative expression on this site is "stay in your lane." * 
Pease feel free to post on Sigs topics - - but only those where you're familiar with the matter being discussed.


----------



## SupersonicMax

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> Exactly my point.  However, being an NCM, apparently I spend my time downing ale at the local, and have absolutely no friends or acquaintances that have been to RMC, Civy U or both.
> 
> Max: Who said anything about being a military helicopter pilot?  All the action is civy side or with law enforcement.



Other news for you.  Most of the companies now require a degree to get in as a pilot.  And if you are on the civy streets as a pilot, you will see that there is no shortage of pilots right now and that companies can choose whoever they want.

Max


----------



## IrishCanuck

McGill definetly isn't the be all end all of Canadian universities, so meh...


----------



## schart28

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/index_e.html

The Faculty also offers a 3 year general science degree.


----------



## FRB

Junior18 said:
			
		

> Well, I realize I'm jumping onto this post a little late in the swing of things, however I have a small request.
> I've been excepted to RMC (with prep year) and leave early August.  To this point i haven't received any joining instructions or travel orders and I'm curious as to whether or not anyone else has.  If you have and don't mind posting the important information I'd appreciate it.(ie. required kit)
> In the mean time I'm enjoying the remaining weeks of my free life and hoping theres nothing out of the ordinary I'm going to need to find the day before i need to leave :-\
> 
> Cheers
> Josh



The joining instructions for St-Jean...The recruiting center should be able to help you with this info. Give them a call, they should give you a few papers to carry around for a few days. If you go to St-Jean, make sure it's the campus, not the MEGA. It seems that some people appear at the MEGA instead of the campus, MEGA being the garrison.


----------



## andpro

Aviator, you were a bit late to help that guy, that post was from last year. I see you are new so as a word of advice you should look at the date of the post before responding to it.


----------



## Yrys

andpro said:
			
		

> I see you are new so as a word of advice you should look at the date of the post before responding to it.



Date Registered of Aviator @ heart :April 16, 2005, 13:24:02
Time Spent Online Aviator @ heart :  	1 hours and 1 minutes.

I'm curious, how long do you thing someone is new ?


----------



## andpro

Sorry, my bad I was just looking at the number of posts he had.  

edit: also 1 hour and 1 minute on line is not a whole lot for someone who registered almost 2 years ago.


----------



## ZBM2

Stand tall. Look him straight in the eye. Shoot the foot and drive the body. Neck back in the collar and elbows straight fists tight with thumbs down the seam of the pants. Chest up chin out and feet at a 45 degree angle. Thats it.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sorry, but I really have to say this:

"Holy necropost Batman, what were you thinking?"

The post previous to yours was dated *December 07, 2000, 02:42:00*

Thanks for contributing and welcome to Army.ca.


----------



## 241

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> "Holy necropost Batman, what were you thinking?"



Haha that was good...Guess the big red warning stating that the topic had been idle for over 100 days just wasn't big enough....    ;D


----------



## ZBM2

You a drill instructor?


----------



## Michael OLeary

ZBM2 said:
			
		

> You a drill instructor?



I taught a few drill lectures long ago, but the Canadian Army doesn't exactly use that title.


----------



## Centurian1985

I believe one of the first things they look for is 'individuality'.  This is immediately crushed.  :warstory:


----------



## medaid

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I taught a few drill lectures long ago, but the Canadian Army doesn't exactly use that title.



Come one Michael... just a FEW? 



			
				Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> I believe one of the first things they look for is 'individuality'.  This is immediately crushed.  :warstory:



not to mention all the other I s, you know? Independence, Ingenuity, Idiocy  :


----------



## TCBF

What did I look for in a Recruit? 

He had to show up. 

We met the 707 at CFB Greenwood and most got off that.  A few trickled in by bus or rail. 

Then it was up to us.

Just show up. 

Everything more or less flows after that.  

Too much bloody electronic hand-wringing on this site, if you ask me.


----------



## aesop081

TCBF said:
			
		

> Too much bloody electronic hand-wringing on this site, if you ask me.



  :cheers:

I couldnt agree more.......


----------



## scoutfinch

ZBM2 said:
			
		

> You a drill instructor?



Are you?

Maybe if you filled in your profile, we might be able to assess your 'expertise'.


----------



## excerciseboy

Hey everyone. Sorry for cutting in, but has anyone read the McLean's guide to universities? About the Ranking of RMC with others, details and opinions from "outside" the circle of military guys. check it out and post for all to see. i haven't got my hands on it yet.


----------



## FredDaHead

excerciseboy said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Sorry for cutting in, but has anyone read the McLean's guide to universities? About the Ranking of RMC with others, details and opinions from "outside" the circle of military guys. check it out and post for all to see. i haven't got my hands on it yet.



RMC isn't, as far as I know, ranked in McLean's. We'd put all the civvie Us to shame and they'd cry like the little girls they're full of.


----------



## FredDaHead

Piper said:
			
		

> Also, sports was an area in which they were judged, and again they were ranked almost dead last. Just FYI.



I'll let the petty ad hominem attacks slide, because frankly I think you're being childish.

However, considering the population of RMC students compared to the population of students at competing schools in CIS, there is a very good reason RMC has a poor record in most sports. It's a David vs Goliath battle, and David doesn't have his slingshot with him. We have barely over one thousand students here, and we're competing against schools that have over ten thousands. The pond is just too small to get many large fish.


----------



## Danjanou

Ok before anyone, and I'm not naming names or picking out any person in particular here, starts acting like a bunch of frat boys and dragging out the rulers consider this your one and only warning. Some of you aspire to be military leaders start showing it. Take it to PMs or better yet let it go.

I come back in here and it's getting locked.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Piper said:
			
		

> But yet....
> 
> Don't throw sand in the sandbox if you don't like getting it tossed back. The bravado disappears fast when confronted by facts eh?
> 
> But as Danjanou said, I'll leave it be now. Ain't worth the time as army.ca is yet again distracting me from an essay. I sheath my sword.



Just couldn't leave it be could you. When we've got someone with something serious and educational to say, maybe we'll reopen it, after they PM a Mod.

If you guys are going to be leaders, you better start acting like one.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## stefwills

Quote from: JohnnySav on October 13, 2005, 09:34:30

Yeah I'm in college at the moment doing a program which would generally classify as a transfer year from college to Univ. I was wondering about RMC also, if I keep a 3.0 Average or higher in this year of General Arts and Science transfer crap, would they look at me?

I am an average joe here, about an 80% average in college right now taking a General Arts and Science Pre-Nursing program. They have told me they will consider you based on your college marks if you give them a good enough reason why. My high school marks ranged from 55-95. I was deemed as a "Non-Competitive" applicant the moment they saw my high school transcripts, but when they saw my nine years of competitive soccer, four years a hockey, cadets. boy scouts, student class representative at my college and all my other qualifications, they told me I was now a "Competitive" applicant, and they havn't seen my 80-85 average in college right now. Basically, don't give the recruiters a reason to doubt you. If you give it everything you have, they will see it, and sometimes it could matter as much as your academic standing, or maybe even more?


----------



## Lumber

stefwills said:
			
		

> If you give it everything you have, they will see it, and sometimes it could matter as much as your academic standing, *or maybe even more*?



I'll bring up what I said in a previous thread. Theres an OCdt here, a good buddy of mine actually from course, who was in the reserves, played years of soccer etc... His application average (all highschool marks) was, if I recall correctly, either 67% or 69%. He applied to numerous other universities and didn't get accepted to any of them. But, thanks to his previous military experience and other factors, he got into here. University with a difference, clearly.

TDV


----------



## Chi

Hi everyone, I've been reading quite a few posts but this is the first time I'm making one. 

I will be 23 in November, and in the process of submitting my paperwork to the recruiting office. I want to go to RMC for the ROTP program towards the pilot occupation. I've been in the work force since I finished high school, have a good job in the financial industry, however office work is not for me, and I'm in a place right now where I feel I can go after something that's closer to heart. 

I've always had high scores in school, I'm in very good physical shape, determined and excited. Having said that, I understand that most of the applicants in the RMC are right out of high school and I have 4 years on them...I want to ask if that would cause any kind of obstacles for me in terms of being at a disadvantage. I want to ask someone who's been there and can share from personal experience. What is the overall age feel on the base? Are there more first year students around my age than I think? I know a dentist who is currently in the CF and he said that it's likely that a younger applicant would get priority to be a pilot (which is hard enough to get already) over someone older. Is that true? 

On a slightly different note, can anyone who's gone the same route to be a pilot share some of their experience? If you entered RMC for ROTP to be a pilot, where are you now and what was your journey like? The recruiter put it simply to me - 4 years RMC, 2 years flight training, 5 years service. That's great. But I know how few people actually make the pilot out of the pool. What happens to the rest? Do you get to go through flight training and get your licence even if you don't "make" pilot? So perhaps after service you can convert it and go for pilot outside of the military? Sorry if these are too basic, any insight would help.

Thanks very much.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Chi said:
			
		

> On a slightly different note, can anyone who's gone the same route to be a pilot share some of their experience? If you entered RMC for ROTP to be a pilot, where are you now and what was your journey like?



I went through RMC (Mech Eng '06 Grad) and got my wings recently, so I can share some recent insight on the process.  I am in Cold Lake, Alberta right now and the journey was IS amazing.  But it isn't a walk in the park.



			
				Chi said:
			
		

> The recruiter put it simply to me - 4 years RMC, 2 years flight training, 5 years service. That's great.



Not quite.  4 years RMC.  Wait for 1-1.5 years, 1.5-2 years flight training (depending what stream you go onto) then you owe 7 years of service once you get your wings (maybe 9 years now??)



			
				Chi said:
			
		

> But I know how few people actually make the pilot out of the pool.



I'll give you a quick review of what happen on my phases.  First, Aircrew Selection.  We went there 11 guys, 4 passed for pilot and were sent to Toronto for the full aircrew medical.  1 failed the aircrew medical.  So, 3 made it out of 11.

On Primary Flight Training, in Portage-La-Prairie, 5 failed out of 25.  

On Basic Flight Training, 1 failed and 2 quit the program out of 8.  So 5 made it out of 8.

On Subsequent phases, no one failed.  

So, if you do the math, that's a 13.6% pass rate, the killer being Aircrew Selection.  After aircrew selection, the pass rate is 50%.  I did the jet route and things may be different for other streams, and this is only during my own personnal progression.



			
				Chi said:
			
		

> What happens to the rest?



If they have mandatory service (which you will, after RMC you owe 5 years), you have to re-muster to a different trade and finish your 5 years (that's mandatory.  They won't let you release until your 5 years it up).  If they don't have mandatory service, they can ask for a release or re-muster.



			
				Chi said:
			
		

> Do you get to go through flight training and get your licence even if you don't "make" pilot? So perhaps after service you can convert it and go for pilot outside of the military? Sorry if these are too basic, any insight would help.



The military trains pilots for its own organisation, not for civilian streets.  If you fail, I don't see why we should still throw money at your flight training (which is millions of dollars, by the way). If you want to pursue the civilian way, you'll have to do it on your dime.

Max


----------



## chris_log

I can't address your questions re: pilot training, but the age one I can answer. There are plenty of 'older' people going through ROTP at any one time. I believe the proportion at RMC is less then ROTP in general, but you still will find people at RMC older then the average 18-22 year old bracket. I wouldn't worry about it, 23 isn't 'old' anyways. I know of a UTPNCM type at RMC who is 33, for example (not the same as being a member of the cadet wing, but still at RMC none the less).


----------



## derael

I wouldn't worry about your age. I am applying for ROTP as well and I am currently 24 years of age. If my application is accepted I will be 25 in my first year. 

Your age and likely resulting maturity due to your age, should you get into RMC, will probably be more of an advantage than a disadvantage.


----------



## Chi

Max, do you mind ellaborating a little on Aircrew selection? What is that exactly? 

In terms of the service, What I saw on the chart at the recruiter's office was 4 years University, 2 years flight training, 5 years mandatory and 2 years optional. It was actually kind of funny because the recruiter pointed me to the chart and said "How long for pilots?", I said, "11 years plus 2 optional". He said "Gotta be more than that". I said "Not according to this chart". He quickly dropped the topic not looking too confident in the info lol

Regardless, I'm not too concerned about the contract time, I want to join for a career anyway. 

Derael, if you're going to RMC and I see you there, we should grab a pint  

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## SupersonicMax

Aircrew selection is basically a single engine piston panel replica and you need to do simple task.  There is no visual like in Flight Simulator.  It's all instruments.  Maintain speed, altitdue, coordination, heading.  Make turns, descents, climbs, climbing turns, descending turns etc.  There are 4X1hr session and I believe they asses how fast you can learn new tasks.  Getting flying time would probably be useless as this thing is nowhere near anything I've flown in the last 12 years.  

Your timeline is in ideal condition.  The pilot training is somewhat full right now so there is wait before you start Basic Flying Training and sometimes before your wings course.  I do believe the mandatory service for pilot went from 5, to 7, to 9 years now.


----------



## derael

For sure. 

PM incoming.


----------



## SkyHeff

Wow, I'm in the pretty much the same situation. Turned 23 in August, applying to ROTP for pilot. Getting the paper work all ready and hoping for early acceptance to university. Only difference is I'm applying for 2 year ROTP because I've already done 3 years of college and have the option of articulating into a 4 year program at a few Civi U's.

Good luck to ya and you'll have to keep this updated, because I'm as curious as you are!


----------



## benny88

I know of several people in their mid-20's who went to RMC, it's a non-issue. In fact, several of them were great help on courses (My IAP average age was 18, I was 19, so the 24 year olds were the life-experienced guys  ;D) So don't worry about it. Good luck with the pilot stuff, Max seems to have answered all of your questions, but ask away if you have more. Cheers.


----------



## Dark Chivalry

I'm in a similar situation.  I'm weighing my career/education options and RMC/ROTP has come up again.  I applied last year to RMC and was accepted for Signals, but turned it down to pursue a non-DND gov't job.  I'm now thinking I should reapply to RMC again.

At age 24 currently, I'd also be 25 in my theoretical first year.  I can work with anyone, but it is hard to socialize and forge friendships with a 18 year old...at least the typical* 18 year old.  I have a year of university, and a college diploma under my belt, so really I'm quite familiar with higher education and the work force.

The age gap could form a unique opportunity however.  Within a group of cadets, a "20 + n" person would make a natural leader due to their life experience, and general personal confidence (one would hope).  You could essentially hone your skills as a micro leader within the Cadet ranking system.  You might meet some resistance as people resent an older person assuming they get first crack at leadership, but a smart leader knows when to take the best advice...even when it wasn't his/her idea.  You might also get chewed out more often by the >2nd year Cadets as they might expect a slightly higher standard from you.

This is just me hypothesizing.  I know if I was a 3rd/4th year Cadet at RMC, I'd expect a 1st year my age to require much less discipline, regardless of any previous military experience.

I'm still considering going DEO, or ROTP at Civ. U.  My previous higher education credits would get me nothing at RMC, whereas I could get a Bachelor's anywhere else in probably half the time (depending on my major of course).  The main draw to RMC for me (personally) is the mixture of PT and education.  The Uni lifestyle is very sedentary if you let it be.  Having group activities that EVERYONE participates in would be great.  I'm also quite comfortable in uniform, and take pride in wearing one (that represents a profession).


----------



## Corey Darling

Disregard, wrong topic.


----------



## breezie

Don't even worry about being only 23 or 24! I'm 35, and the oldest new cadet here this year, plus I'm a woman, with a minor heart problem. If I can do it, and make it through FYOP, so can you. Be in the best physical shape you can be, and know that know matter what you do, there are going to be things that will be hard for you. Even though it's a little odd sometimes, being older does have its advantages. The professors take you more seriously, and because I have lots of previous university experience, I know how to study, write essays, etc. Now that midterms are over and the grades are out, a lot of my flight are asking me for help with their school work, because I'm doing quite well in that respect. Just do your best, that's all you can do. Use your experience to your advangtage.


----------



## tyciol

That's really great to hear that someone older got in, because I think a lot of people even in their 20s are getting really nervous about just how strict they are about that. Strictness on marks is something that people can control (you just score higher) but you can't lower your age. That said, I can't help but imagine you had a lot of other qualities going that made you appealing as an officer candidate. Could you give some examples of things like leadership experience and other factors that would have played a part in your selection process to make you stand out? Also, did you retake courses or did they let you use old marks from high school before or something?


----------



## breezie

As far as I know, as long as you will have enough years in you to fulfill your contract (mine's until 2020, I'll be doing more training as an air navigator after I graduate RMC), they don't seem to really care about age. As far as my other experience, I've lived overseas for most of the past 15 years (New Zealand for 8, then Banff/Lake Louise for 3, then off to Japan for 4 years), which obviously gives me a lot more life experience than most of the people straight out of high school. I also did some volunteer work with the Canadian Embassy while I was in Japan (I was my province's emergency contact person, or Consular Warden), which got me interested in working for Canada. As far as my high school marks, they did want to see them, and that can play a role in what courses you end up taking. For me, I'm in arts, so next year when we have to take some science courses, I'm exempt from the "pre-chemistry" class, because I did chem 12. I'll probably take it anyway, it's been a long time! And if you remember enough of your calculus, etc, you  can challenge certain courses. You take a challenge exam, and if you pass, you can get exempted from the course. I also have a heapload of transfer credits from UVIC, so I don't have to take as many electives if I don't want to. I probably still will take some though, there's a lot of interesting courses here.

Hope that helps! Any more ?s feel free to ask.


----------



## aesop081

breezie said:
			
		

> (mine's until 2020, I'll be doing more training as an air navigator after I graduate RMC),



As a note, you will be doing training as an Air Combat Systems Officer after RMC, not Air Navigator.

 ;D


----------



## breezie

Yep, I know, looking forward to it! My brother loves flying remote control helicopters, and when I told him ACSO's will probably be doing a lot of work with UAV's, he was very very jealous!


----------



## tyciol

breezie said:
			
		

> As far as I know, as long as you will have enough years in you to fulfill your contract (mine's until 2020, I'll be doing more training as an air navigator after I graduate RMC), they don't seem to really care about age. As far as my other experience, I've lived overseas for most of the past 15 years (New Zealand for 8, then Banff/Lake Louise for 3, then off to Japan for 4 years), which obviously gives me a lot more life experience than most of the people straight out of high school. I also did some volunteer work with the Canadian Embassy while I was in Japan (I was my province's emergency contact person, or Consular Warden), which got me interested in working for Canada. As far as my high school marks, they did want to see them, and that can play a role in what courses you end up taking. For me, I'm in arts, so next year when we have to take some science courses, I'm exempt from the "pre-chemistry" class, because I did chem 12. I'll probably take it anyway, it's been a long time! And if you remember enough of your calculus, etc, you  can challenge certain courses. You take a challenge exam, and if you pass, you can get exempted from the course. I also have a heapload of transfer credits from UVIC, so I don't have to take as many electives if I don't want to. I probably still will take some though, there's a lot of interesting courses here.
> 
> Hope that helps! Any more ?s feel free to ask.


I dunno, it seems like you do have a lot of life experiences that make them want you as a candidate, like you've done things during your life that give extra qualifications. Definately they want you to have enough time remaining to fulfill a contract... but I think the idea with officer programs is they want you to be an officer for more than just 5 years. 5 years service may be all that's mandated (more for pilots) but the idea seems to be that they want to entice you to stay on longer as an officer who serves in the forces long-term, right? So people who are younger will have more years ahead of them to potentially do that. They are probably not as interested if say, you'll be at retirement age 2 years after the 5 years mandatory, because they couldn't even sign you up another term after that.

I really don't like mandatory retirement ages, I think people should be able to serve as long as they are fit. It's okay if they want to be more stringent in examining older people since it does correlate with impaired senses and cognitive function but it's better to examine that on a case by case basis I think, because lots of people retain these sharply through a healthy stimulating lifestyle, which I would expect many officers in the military do.


----------



## aesop081

tyciol said:
			
		

> I really don't like mandatory retirement ages, I think people should be able to serve as long as they are fit.



The problem with that is that the longer people stay in, the more it holds up openings for other people. The prevents the recruiting of younger blood and that is vital for the CF.


----------



## dimsum

breezie said:
			
		

> Yep, I know, looking forward to it! My brother loves flying remote control helicopters, and when I told him ACSO's will probably be doing a lot of work with UAV's, he was very very jealous!



That's one of the possibilities, but (at the moment) it's not like most of us are going that way.  The Aurora/Sea King world still takes most of us.


----------



## daindophia

Hello 
I know this topic may annoy some of you.. many of you... because it's been covered so many times and in so many different ways,
but all the threads i've read got off topic or didn't provide me with the exact information i needed.
(or i just sucked at researching)

anyways, i'm a gr.11 student right now, female lol,
and i really want to be a pilot in the air force.
i'm going to be applying to RMC- ROTP, and doing the mandatory service after the 4years blah blah blah...
however, the more i research on it, the more confusing it seems to get?
i'm in desperate need of clearer answers....
if there are answers to my questions somewhere else, maybe someone could provide a link to that page or whatever..
that'd be great.

so, here are the questions:

1) has the years of mandatory service after completion of ROTP increased from 5 years to 7, and now to 9????
2) becoming a pilot- so say i do 4 years, get a bachelor's in aeronautical engineering... what happens then? am i able to serve my mandatory years as a pilot? if yes, what should happen for that to work? (something about 2 years waiting, 2 years flight training and then the mandatory service... :S please clarify the procedures!!)
3) after my mandatory years, am i free to go? as in... either stay in the CF or do something else irrelevant..?
3) are all students of RMC required to wear uniforms outside of school...?

that's it!


----------



## SupersonicMax

daindophia said:
			
		

> 1) has the years of mandatory service after completion of ROTP increased from 5 years to 7, and now to 9????
> 2) becoming a pilot- so say i do 4 years, get a bachelor's in aeronautical engineering... what happens then? am i able to serve my mandatory years as a pilot? if yes, what should happen for that to work? (something about 2 years waiting, 2 years flight training and then the mandatory service... :S please clarify the procedures!!)
> 3) after my mandatory years, am i free to go? as in... either stay in the CF or do something else irrelevant..?
> 3) are all students of RMC required to wear uniforms outside of school...?



First, before anyone jumps on you like an animal, I suggest you start using capital letters when required.  I personally find it hard to read text when it all lower caps.

I'll try to do my best to answer  your questions with what I know.



			
				daindophia said:
			
		

> 1) has the years of mandatory service after completion of ROTP increased from 5 years to 7, and now to 9????



I didn't hear anything about the mandatory service being changed.  It has always been 2 months of mandatory service for 1 month of schooling.  What you heard may be that the contract terms are different.  Having said that, once your mandatory service is over, even if you're contract is not over, you can request for a release.  (ie: contract is 9 years, mandatory service is 5, you decide to request a release on the 7th year.  That's fine and chances are they will grant it (personally, I know a few people that did it, and it was not a problem), but it's not guaranteed)

One thing you may want to be aware of is that there is also mandatory service for becoming a pilot.  It's 7 years from the day you get your military pilot wings.  These mandatory service periods are not cummulative.  For example, let's say you graduate from RMC in 2006 and you have 5 years of mandatory service thereafter.  You get your wings in 2008 and you owe 7 years after that.  

Your mandatory service from RMC will end in 2011 (5 years after your RMC grad) and your mandatory service for pilot will finish in 2015 (7 years after your wings), which is really a total of 9 years of mandatory service, vice the 12 when you combine the two.  The mandatory services overlap eachother.



			
				daindophia said:
			
		

> 2) becoming a pilot- so say i do 4 years, get a bachelor's in aeronautical engineering... what happens then? am i able to serve my mandatory years as a pilot? if yes, what should happen for that to work? (something about 2 years waiting, 2 years flight training and then the mandatory service... :S please clarify the procedures!!)



As explained above.  Your RMC mandatory service starts from the time you graduate from RMC, even if you're not qualified in any military trade at that point.  It is considered military service.



			
				daindophia said:
			
		

> 3) after my mandatory years, am i free to go? as in... either stay in the CF or do something else irrelevant..?



You will also have a contract.  When your mandatory service is over, you may ask for a release (like explained in 1)).  They may grant it or not, depending on the circumstances.  Once your contract is over, you will have to sign an other one to stay in the CF.  They may or may not offer your a new contract and you may or may not accept it.



			
				daindophia said:
			
		

> *4)* are all students of RMC required to wear uniforms outside of school...?



It depends.  I think 1st years have to now.  When I was there, we didn't have to.  People that are there now are probably in a better position to help you on that one.

Cheers


----------



## daindophia

Thank you so much!
I apologize for not using capital letters... it must have become a habit.
Anyways, thanks again.


----------



## daindophia

Actually, it'd be great if one thing could be clarified: the procedures taken to obtain military pilot wings?


----------



## SupersonicMax

Go to the supply store and ask for a pair of pilot wings.

Jokes aside, you need to do the Basic Flying Training and Advanced Flying Traning.  It is explained in GREAT details somewhere on the forums.


----------



## Lumber

daindophia said:
			
		

> 3) are all students of RMC required to wear uniforms outside of school...?



No. Only first years have to wear uniforms outside of school, and only until they are granted permission to stop wearing their uniforms outside of school, which has been around April in the last two years.

However, if it is before 1630hrs (4:30pm), then everyone has to wear their uniform if they leave the campus. Our day ends at 1630, so you're still considered to be on duty before that, and need to wear your uniform.


----------



## i_am_red

Hey guys, I just called the recruitment centre today asking if I have been accepted to RMC, and the answer is yes. However, the person said that I'll have to go for a prep year first at St.Jean first before I begin my studies at the college. Does anyone know how that works? Is it one year at St.Jean or summer training there for 2 months then begin first year at RMC? Anyways, I asked the person why I got the RMC Junior offer, and the reason was that my grades weren't high enough, but the last time I checked I only needed a 70% to get in and I have a 75+ average. What's up with that?


----------



## bms

You can find information on the RMC St-Jean website: http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/

 It doesn't matter what your grades are nor does it matter how good of a candidate you are. All that matters is how good you are compared to all other applicants. It's a competitive program and if they select someone, they want them to suceed. Therefore, they likely take the candidates that faired well enough to be selected, but they likely looked at your grades in an objective sense and thought that the highest probability that you would suceed at RMC would be to take preperatory year first. It's nothing personal, just the objective effects of a faceless machine. In fact, I'd bet that there are more people than just you in that boat.

 Congratulations on your acceptance and remember to look at this as a very positive thing.


----------



## yoman

Do be warned that you will in all likelihood be spending 2 years in St-Jean. One year as a prep student and the other year as a first year student.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## Big Foot

Alright, I will overlook your seeming indignation about "only" being offered Prep year with a 75% average. Let me tell you something, there have been a great number of people before you who got Prep year with higher HS academic averages than you, myself included. I went to Prep after having a HS avg of 85+% and didn`t complain. It`s a great year to not only learn about yourself but to learn about what is expected of you. Take it as a great learning experience.


----------



## Marshall

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Alright, I will overlook your seeming indignation about "only" being offered Prep year with a 75% average. Let me tell you something, there have been a great number of people before you who got Prep year with higher HS academic averages than you, myself included. I went to Prep after having a HS avg of 85+% and didn`t complain. It`s a great year to not only learn about yourself but to learn about what is expected of you. Take it as a great learning experience.



I thought they looked for 80%+ Average at least and not 70% for RMC anyways.. I must of misread somewhere.


----------



## yoman

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be a bad thing?



Depends on the person. RMCSJ has quite a few differences when compared to RMC. Some good things and some not so good things.


----------



## Big Foot

And if you can't handle the not so good things, don't waste your time with RMC or the military.


----------



## The Dunnminator

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be a bad thing?



One more year of free education and pensionnable time for me sure isn't a bad thing.


----------



## SupersonicMax

yoman said:
			
		

> Depends on the person. RMCSJ has quite a few differences when compared to RMC. Some good things and some not so good things.



Just like everything right?  I spent 1 year on Prep Year and loved it.  Best RMC year by a mile.

Just like everything in the military, the situation is what you make of it.  If you're minded with the fact that "it sucks and I should be here", then it will definately suck.  However, if you take the positive attitude, look for the positive points and try to make the best of it, you'll most likely enjoy it.


----------



## yoman

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Just like everything right?  I spent 1 year on Prep Year and loved it.  Best RMC year by a mile.
> 
> Just like everything in the military, the situation is what you make of it.  If you're minded with the fact that "it sucks and I should be here", then it will definitely suck.  However, if you take the positive attitude, look for the positive points and try to make the best of it, you'll most likely enjoy it.



I totally agree. I was just stating that if you are going to be in Saint-Jean for prep year, then your going to be here for 1st year as well. I know of some people who were surprised to here this so I wanted to help avoid any future surprises people may encounter.

If anybody would like me to expand on life at RMCSJ I would be more then willing to share my experience here so far.


----------



## Lumber

Marshall said:
			
		

> I thought they looked for 80%+ Average at least and not 70% for RMC anyways.. I must of misread somewhere.



Wrong. We have cadets here who had low 70s on their application. I knew a cadet (who left for personal rather than academic reasons) who had a high 60 average, and was denied at every other university he applied to. He was accepted based on his sports and community involvement, as well as his time in the reserves. Well, I'm assuming that's what it was, because he sure didn't get in here based on his marks.


----------



## i_am_red

Ok so finally I've decided to settle down on the offer. I'm going to St.Jean for a year, and supposedly it starts in the summer. The person that I talked to on the phone said that it's going to be like a grade 13. But who is going to pick the courses? I mean, I don't wanna go in for physics when I applied for a degree in compsci/business at RMC. Anyone know what it's gonna be like in the prep year? Like, the daily schedule, what to bring and etc, what you are allowed and not allowed to do, when you can leave campus, when you can wear civy clothing, etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yoman

1. *I'm going to St.Jean for a year, and supposedly it starts in the summer.* It started August 3rd last year.

2. *But who is going to pick the courses? * They do. The courses you take will depend on whether your in arts or sciences/engineering.

3. *Anyone know what it's gonna be like in the prep year? * I was never personally in prep year (I'm in 1st year) but we mostly have the same routine. Here's the link for last years joining instructions http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp#AnnexeE. I'll add my personal comments tomorrow when I have some more time. I'll be more then willing to answer any further questions after you've had a chance to read the joining instructions.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Prep year was the best RMC year by far.  School is easy, our staff was amazing and the group of people that I was with was amazing.  We had a blast!


----------



## Kristeng

Hey again all, this question isn't for me it's for my friend whos wanting some info and making me post a question (and since this site has probably the best info out there on everything CF i'd figure what the heck). He's in a 1 year college certificate program along the lines of "general arts and science" program and wants to go to RMC, if he gets the certificate finishing this year and has good marks can he enter or qualify for RMC prep year? (he doesn't have the marks or U credit to enter ROTP) Get back to us, Thanks all


----------



## yoman

I can't give you an answer but http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/dep-adc/adm/admissio-eng.asp is probably a good place to start looking for one. A recruiter is always the best person to ask for anything related to admission into the CF/ROTP.


----------



## i_am_red

as well, i have another question. uhm, well so i've called and went to the recruitment centre to confirm my acceptance. they said i have been selected for the ROTP and everything, but will i get an official letter or information package soon? :O i've been waiting for it for like forever.


----------



## tabernac

i_am_red said:
			
		

> will i get an official letter or information package soon? :O i've been waiting for it for like forever.



In due time, don't worry. I got my official acceptance letter signed by BGen Lawson about 4 weeks before heading down to RMC last summer. At the same time you should get an info package of sorts.


----------



## ComdCFRG

Congratulations on your offer!  I would like to make a couple of points for you:

first, going into RMCSJ for prep year usually means two years (prep and first) and then transfer to RMCC for second to fourth year and graduation.

second, you will receive an offer letter and it should arrive very soon.  If you haven't received it within 2 weeks of your call, you should ask them again where it is (talk to your career counsellor).

I am very confident that going to RMCSJ will be a great experience for you and wish you luck in your career.

MKO


----------



## i_am_red

MKO said:
			
		

> first, going into RMCSJ for prep year usually means two years (prep and first) and then transfer to RMCC for second to fourth year and graduation.



hey MKO, so are you saying that i will go for prep year, another year at st.jean (counts as first year at rmc) then 2nd-4th year at RMC? so it's basically like a 5 year process? either way is fine i guess, i just thought it was 1 year prep year, then 4 years at RMC


----------



## ComdCFRG

Exactly.


----------



## gMoney

i_am_red, I'll go ahead and answer some of the questions you asked, simply because I was in the same boat you are last year and would have loved to have my questions answered when I was heading in. I am finishing prep now, and will be back for 1st year next year in St-Jean.

First off, be aware, as others have stated, that the decision to send you to St-Jean is based on a myriad of reasons, as I had completed a college degree, yet still got Prep.

To begin with, you'll do three weeks of what is called FYOP (First Year Orientation Period), which is basically lots of PT, inspections, drill and administration stuff, led by the military staff there, to get you into it. RMCSJ's and RMCC's FYOPs differ quite a bit from what I've heard, as RMCC's is led by 3rd and 4th year OCdts. FYOP sucks because it is mind-numbingly boring, but stick it out. It gets better after.

You'll be part of one of three squadrons there: Iberville, Richelieu or Tracy. Each squadron is led by a Captain/Lieutenant-Navy and a Sergeant/PO. Each squadron is split into 2 flights: 1st years and prep years, and then further divided into sections of 10-12 people.

Once your 3 weeks of FYOP are completed, school starts, and the focus shifts from military to education. The weekend before school starts is when us first-year seniors (deemed "seniors" to differentiate from those in RMCSJ who just arrived) will be arriving from BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification), and the ORBAT will be announced, designating the OCdts who will hold command positions throughout the year. 

The weekly routine is mostly wake-up, dress, form-up for roll-call and then class. During spares you're free to do whatever: workout, homework, nap (although the staff from some of the squadron's don't like this very much, but it's how I spent the better part of my free time). Twice throughout the week you'll have organized sports, depending on what you choose to do.

Strewn throughout the year are weekend exercises or military classes, most of which are done in preparation for BMOQ which you'll do during your first summer. The exercises are fun for the most part, but we all hated the classes because, again, they are mind-numbingly boring.

This upcoming year should be better than the last, since this was the first-year the college had been officially re-opened since it closed in 1995. Most of the things that were crap this year should be fixed, so it'll be a smoother experience for you guys and gals coming in.

That's pretty much it for the structure and routine. How much you like it will mostly be based on how you choose to involve yourself in what's going on, and you'll make some great friends there that'll make you forget the ones you left back home.

Hope this helps, see you in a couple of months.


----------



## yoman

RMCSJ's FYOP/PYOP resembles RMC's recruit term and not so much their FYOP.


----------



## Kalyan3

What kind of mark do I need to get in english to get into RMC (either Arts or Sciences)
Im doing the cource in summer school right now and i got a 71 for the mid-term.
I need to make a decision on whether to drop it and take it in day school or to just keep it.


----------



## apple123

Well it really I suppose depends hows strong your other marks are but a minimum A ( 86%)
It seems a lot of kids have very high marks its very competitive. My son had a 90% Average in Grade 11/12.RMC do look for well rounded students its not all academics


----------



## Kalyan3

apple123 said:
			
		

> Well it really I suppose depends hows strong your other marks are but a minimum A ( 86%)
> It seems a lot of kids have very high marks its very competitive. My son had a 90% Average in Grade 11/12.RMC do look for well rounded students its not all academics



Yea but im not in Grade 12 yet (I just finished grade 11).. Im only doing the grade 12 Eglish cource right now and I need to know if I should just drop this cource and take it in day school.


----------



## benny88

apple123 said:
			
		

> Well it really I suppose depends hows strong your other marks are but a minimum A ( 86%)



I wouldn't listen to a hard and fast minimum someone gives you on the internet. Yes ROTP is competitive, but no one here can tell you the mark you need. Do your best.


----------



## Kalyan3

yea but im sure there is a minimum mark I would need for English (which is not like 86...)


----------



## benny88

Kalyan3 said:
			
		

> yea but im sure there is a minimum mark I would need for English (which is not like 86...)



If there is, your answer lies with the registrar at RMC, and not randoms on the internet. Check their website for course requirements, or talk to your guidance counsellor.


----------



## George Wallace

Kalyan3 said:
			
		

> What kind of mark do I need to get in english to get into RMC (either Arts or Sciences)
> Im doing the cource in summer school right now and i got a 71 for the mid-term.
> I need to make a decision on whether to drop it and take it in day school or to just keep it.



After reading that and two more posts, I would highly advise you to put 200% more effort in your English studies.  You definitely could never have achieved a 71% many years ago with such a display of spelling and grammar.  If you hope to attend RMC, you will have to write an essay explaining why you want to go to RMC.  You will also have to write an autobiography, several times in your early military career, so you had better get a grasp on some good writing skills.  Right now, I would not hesitate to place your paper in the REJECTED pile.  You have a long way to go in order to change that likelihood.


----------



## Kalyan3

Okay, Thanks for the help  ;D
Im going to keep this cource and work a lot harder at it


----------



## SupersonicMax

You need a pass to be admitted.  Beyong that is competition.  Obviously with bare minimum, you chances of getting in are far less, because more people are likely to be above you in the competition process.


----------



## recusant

btw, COURSE is spelled as such, not courCe.  Bone up on your studies, boy!


----------



## Kalyan3

Yea i defiantly need to..  :nod:
I'm not the greatest when it comes to spelling.. lol


----------



## tyciol

Kalyan3 said:
			
		

> Yea i defiantly need to..  :nod:
> I'm not the greatest when it comes to spelling.. lol


The Internet is a great place to begin your practice. Here more than anywhere else we type a lot of things, often in high amounts or at rapid speeds. Spur of the moment, about varying subjects. We are often not obligated by any consequences to adopt a good vocabulary or to properly conjugate things, but if you get a sense of pride and responsibility about doing it, then it is a habit that can transfer into your professional life as well.


----------



## mrmat29

Hi,

I'm interested in applying for the ROTP and transferring to the RMC. I am currently enrolled at the University of Waterloo in Electrical Engineering (Coop). There are a number of reasons why I would like to switch and I know it's a bit late but I found about the ROTP program only this past March. As a result I've completed all of the required applications (ROTP, RMC questionnaire etc.) and I've tried to apply twice (once in June and once in July). Both times I've been denied because they only accept applications beginning in September.

Now, for those of you who aren't familiar, Engineering at Waterloo is coop and follows a 4 month school term followed by a 4 month work term sequence. Since I am about to finish my second school term (my last final is this Friday) I am planning to apply for the ROTP first thing in September and hopefully get some sort of indication (perhaps a conditional offer?) prior to the beginning of my next school term (which starts Jan 4th 2010). Is this possible? A recruiter told me that starting this year they no longer do early admissions and the board gets together sometime in February to make offers. The problem is that I've been told I have to start in first year at RMC and it would be a total waste of time and money to do another term at Waterloo.

Furthermore, I would like to know how competitive my grades are (I am planning to apply for Electrical/Computer Engineering at RMC with these 3 occupational choices: EME, Combat Engineer, Communications Engineer)


In high school, I finished with a score of 39 on my IB Diploma and a 95% cumulative average.
I completed my first term at Waterloo with an 88.12% cumulative average (3.9 GPA converted), placed on the Dean's Honours List and ranked 13th overall in the 2013 Electrical Engineering class
I am expecting a similar result this term as well.

Lastly, I did quite a lot of volunteering during high school (not much nowadays) however I did work as an Assistant Programmer at Scotiabank for my first work term and I was in both basketball and soccer intramural leagues here at Waterloo. I have numerous clubs/activities during my high school years as well, although I am not sure they really look at these.

Any help/hints/insight is appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## kneet001

I'm sort of new here, and I'm sure that this is a frequently asked question, so please forgive me.

I am currently in grade 12 and I really want to apply to the RMC of Canada to become a pilot. My average is not that great, and is in the 70s, but my goal is to reach a mid 80s average. I participate in many extracurriculars, as well as showing leadership skills on a daily basis. I personally think that I wouldn't be a bad candidate for the program, but was informed otherwise on a visit to the recruiting centre here in Toronto. I was told that unless I had a very high 80s average (maybe even a 90s average) my chances of becoming a pilot were slim, if any. Is this true? If I still apply with a sub-par average, would I be placed into my second choice. Can I work my way back to pilot from that program? For any pilots out there, what was your average/what extracurriculars did you have when you applied, and do I have a chance?


----------



## brandon_

i don't know the answer to any of these questions, except if the recruiter told you that is what you need, then thats what you need.  RMC is a very competetive school, an averge of 70 would not get you very far(i would think). Most of the kids there have scores like high 80s high 90, if you want to get it i think you already missed the deadline, or its coming up sooon ? (someonecorrect me when it is).


----------



## tabernac

kneet001 said:
			
		

> I'm sort of new here, and I'm sure that this is a frequently asked question, so please forgive me.
> 
> I am currently in grade 12 and I really want to apply to the RMC of Canada to become a pilot. My average is not that great, and is in the 70s, but my goal is to reach a mid 80s average. I participate in many extracurriculars, as well as showing leadership skills on a daily basis. I personally think that I wouldn't be a bad candidate for the program, but was informed otherwise on a visit to the recruiting centre here in Toronto. I was told that unless I had a very high 80s average (maybe even a 90s average) my chances of becoming a pilot were slim, if any. Is this true? If I still apply with a sub-par average, would I be placed into my second choice. Can I work my way back to pilot from that program? For any pilots out there, what was your average/what extracurriculars did you have when you applied, and do I have a chance?



I applied for History at RMC, as MARS, coming out of HS with a ~75% average over 3 years, a part time job, and 3 years of mickey mouse leadership in cadets. I got my acceptance call during the first round of selections in February 2008.

Close friend of mine applied with the same cadet experience, a +90% average, part time job and his PPL. He was told by his recruiter that his high average actually put him out of the running for PLT. He later applied for and got PLT during VOR season.

Applying with a high 70s average will get you ACSO, but it will be a stretch for PLT, it's a highly sought after trade. The key thing about your application is that you NEED to have something that will set you above the other 3000 applications. Like a PPL.


----------



## fanman

Hi there, im new to the forum and im guessing this was asked quite a lot. Before anyone gets mad, I DID use the search function on the site as well as google. 
My concern is that my ROTP interview is in 8 days. and for the interview they will be asking questions about ROTP and Pilot training. I have already googled and searched the RMC website but all i get are the ROTP application forms and some general info on the ROTP/Pilot training.
can anyone either explain or give me a link where it explains the ROTP and Pilot training to a fair depth?

Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## Smackimus

Deadline for final round of interviews is early February. However, getting your apps in ASAP will help your odds of getting selected in the first round of selection boards out.

I'm sorta in the same boat as you. I'm doing grade 12 but w/ the International Bacc. program, and I got my PPL & GPL after spending 5 years training with the RCACS on CFB Comox, and now I teach aviation theory. I would love to spend my career in the skies, but in reality with my calculus mark hovering around ~70% and the rest of my grades of a B barely A average, I don't think my odds are that good when stacked up against all the rest of the applicants... I decided to go with RETP Logistics w/ Business admin after seriously considering my odds.

From what I hear from ex-cadets that are now in RMC, the odds of switching trades are pretty high if done in your 1st or second year, and provided that there's space, and that your grades, sports, and military training have significantly improved.

As a peer, I would say just apply anyways... It would only take you an hour or so to fill out all that god drat paperwork. And from there... Get in as a pilot, GREAT! get in your second option? at least you've got your foot in the door, now get your grades up and talk to the career councilor after 1st semester. Turned down? those grades meet the requirements for many liberal arts programs in civie Universities... Pass first year with great marks, and volunteer as a CI at a local RCACS Squadron then apply again!

Best of luck in your pursuits.


----------



## MaddogJR

Here is my advice:
In your 3 trade selection spots on the application put nothing but pilot (if you put MARS or anything combat arms you'll get that)
Be confident in becoming a pilot (the recruiters and the career managers that do your interview can smell wannabies) ie. When I was asked what I would do if I wasn't chosen for pilot I said I would quit (advice given to me from many many CF pilots current and retired)
Flight time is optional 
Take whatever you read on this forum with a grain of salt stats change all the time and you have no idea who is writing on this forum (trust me before I got in this site freaked me out...a lot haha)

The first interview you do is all about whether or not your going to be accepted into Air Ops/ if your worth sending to aircrew selection so your high school marks and leadership (well the little that most people have) is what their looking at (and while some may think working as a shift manager at McDicks is leadership it wont help you when your completely sleep fucked and you need to lead your section for your mission in Farnham). All I'm trying to say that if you want to be a pilot its a long and dedicated road and you have to be ready for it. They have a year to evaluate you and if its the same for you guys as it was for me you wont fine out your trade until your almost done BMOQ. Hurry up and wait and if your meant to get in the sky you will.

Cheers good luck and like a said take what I said with a grain of salt because as far as I know the whole selection system could be changed... haha


----------



## FDO

I'm going to recommend that you take MaddogJr's advice and hope you enjoy a career as a civilian. It's obvious the this person ha VAST experience in the CF and recruiting and the Recruiter you talked to had no idea what they were doing even though they are trained and probably have more than an hour and half in the CF.  Going through the process WILL make you an expert in what's done at a Recruiting Centre. Putting Pilot as all 3 choices is definatly the best way to impress the MCC that is doing your interview. I know it would impress me to no end and I move heaven and earth to get you in the pilot's seat. 

Now after reading what I just said. If you believe it put a large sum of money in small unmarked demoninations and put it in a plain white envelope send it to me and I will guarantee that you never see it again. 

Talk to the recruiting centre and ask to speak to the ROTP coorinator. I can pretty much tell yu that if your marks are low in high school then you will have less of a chance to become a Pilot that someone who is in the 90's. After the first year you will be told whether you are going to be a pilot or not. If you have a second chioce at least you stay in the running.


----------



## Otis

Further to FDO's post ... I'D like to remind MaddogJr that if you take the time to look at people's profiles who are posting, quite a few of us have placed our qualifications there so that people know when they are hearing from a SME in a certain topic ... 

I still do it, if I question the validity of someone's post, I will look at their profile to see if they have the experience and qualifications to back up what they're saying.

Otis


----------



## Strike

MaddogJR said:
			
		

> Here is my advice:



Don't take his advice!



			
				MaddogJR said:
			
		

> When I was asked what I would do if I wasn't chosen for pilot I said I would quit (advice given to me from many many CF pilots current and retired)



Really?  My colleagues and I have answered many questions here, during school tours, airshows, etc and not ONE of us has ever suggested this.

First of all, you can't quit if you haven't yet joined so, if you actually said this during your interview I would have seen you as arrogant and probably would have stopped you there.  Thankfully I'm not a recruiter, eh?

Second, most of us in the military consider ourselves soldiers first.  An attitude like that during an interview would likely make the recruiter think that you're in it simply as a way to get into Big Red.  Also not very good.



			
				MaddogJR said:
			
		

> Flight time is optional



This is probably the only point I agree with.  I've seen people go through training with little to no hours and top the course.  I've seen others with hundreds of hours under their belts and fail miserably.



			
				MaddogJR said:
			
		

> ...and while some may think working as a shift manager at McDicks is leadership it wont help you when your completely sleep fucked and you need to lead your section for your mission in Farnham).



Again, how do you know this?  I suspect a manager who ran a fast-food join, carrying out orders, scheduling shifts and managing people probably would be better off than an Air Cadet who spent every summer working on leadership, glider and power courses without actually getting their hands dirty as staff and only took a leadership role at their Sqn twice a week.

Maddog -- take Otis' advice and fill in your profile.  Telling people to take your advice with a grain of salt is alot easier for them to do when they know where you are coming from.


----------



## MaddogJR

Ok to start I would like to say that I by no means meant to offend anyone’s credentials, stir the pot or give someone advice that would jeopardize their chances of getting selected for what they want. That being said all I have for experience is that of what my dad, brother, various relative, friends and myself had gone through. Not knowing your trade right away is really stressful especially when you are hearing rumors left right and centre. 

First all the advice that was given to me was before I started the recruiting process. My dad and a couple of his friends sat me down and imparted all the advice that they thought would help me in my recruiting process. Although they may have been getting a little crusty, when 3 guys with about 10 000 hours a piece give you advice you take it and roll. They were pretty much telling me to be confident and it worked. The comment about quitting well that was a direct quote told to me by an older guy and yes he very very crusty. Did I tell the MCC I was going to quit…never but I did go into my interview confident, new my stuff inside and out and I think the advice that was given to me help that.   

The attitude of putting all your eggs in one basket is not for everyone and if getting an education subsidized is more important than becoming a pilot then keep your options open. I was just imparting what was told to me. I guess all I have known growing up have been pilots that wanted to be nothing but a pilot. Oh and I think I’ll give you my stats now because I think I’m going to retire at 3 posts:
OCdt
2 years 
MOSID - 00183   
So you know where I'm coming from, I was accepted into AirOps spent a year of school as a GSO-00240, went to St. Jean not knowing my trade. And found out the end of July.


----------



## George Wallace

OH!  Please don't retire after only three posts.  Please keep us informed as to your progress through Moose Jaw and then later Portage.  








(And yes I know what goes on in Portage la Prairie)


----------



## Loachman

MaddogJR said:
			
		

> I think I’m going to retire at 3 posts



Well, if you quit that easily, you're not too likely to end up sporting wings.

And even knowing where your advice came from, I'd still not recommend it for anybody else.

Although I _*did*_ put down Pilot three times when I strolled into the Barrie Recruiting Centre two years ago...

The nice, but rigid, Sergeant said "You're supposed to put down three choices, sir".

I pointed at the wings on my flying suit (I was merely CTing back into the Reg Force after a decade as a Happy Reservist) and asked "What are they going to do, make me a cook?"


----------



## Strike

MaddogJR said:
			
		

> ...when 3 guys with about 10 000 hours a piece give you advice you take it and roll.



Okay, I'm going to hazard a guess that this is not all military time.  Given the rules that have been in place since I've been in that would mean that they've been flying for almost 17 years without ANY type of ground tour, not even as an OpsO, Flt OC, or any other job that requires any amount of paperwork.

The fact that 3 guys with that many hours apiece are all sitting in one room is quite a feat as well.  The only people I know that have hit that mark are retired WWII vets.

I'm not saying this can't be done, but my spidey senses are tingling on this.

Loach?  How any people do you know with that many hours?  Especially with kids that are uni age?


----------



## Loachman

Strike said:
			
		

> Loach?  How any people do you know with that many hours?



Nobody with only military hours.

That would include WWII vets - surviving that many military hours would have been rather a miracle.

I suppose that it is possible that some of our transport guys might get up around that level.

One would still get far better advice from somebody currently _*in*_ the recruiting/selection/training system than someone who went through it in a completely different era, or even from somebody who just went through it and can really only speak about their own experience.


----------



## aesop081

Strike, my sqn  has 2 pilots with over 11 000 hours....all military.


----------



## Loachman

Okay - amend my last to read "... and MP ..."


----------



## FDO

My last peice of advice on this is. If you are in the Toronto area come in to see us we have a real live (I saw him move once) Pilot on staff. Can't miss him. He's the guy in a flight suit flying the mahogany bomber. He can answer all your questions on the CURRENT standards and the CURRENT application and training process. 

2 years as an Officer Cadet or in the process does not make anyone an expert. Nor does 30 years in the Navy make me a expert on pilots but, I do have the expertise at my disposal and it's CURRENT!!


----------



## Strike

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Strike, my sqn  has 2 pilots with over 11 000 hours....all military.



But can anyone really call flying a racetrack pattern for hours on end REAL flying?   ;D

Just kidding...sort of.


----------



## breezie

You will have to apply at the same time everyone else does, regardless of your previous university education. RMC ROTP starts only once a year. You come to RMC in August, do recruit camp, which is like a mini boot-camp, then you do FYOP (First Year Orientation Program) while you start your classes in September. Unless you are transferring as an NCM under the UTPNCM program, recruit camp and FYOP are mandatory, which is why you cannot be accepted at any other time of year. Since you already have previous academic credits, you should get some of your mandatory courses written off. However, don't count on it, it depends on what the Engineering department at RMC considers to be equivalent. So if you really want to come to RMC and start your whole university career over again (it is EXTREMELY rare for anyone to be able to skip a year here, due to all the other requirements other than academic. I should know, this is my fourth university, and I already have a degree equivalent), then get your application in now, if it's not already too late. Your grades seem fine, but it's up to the selection board, and what the average is for this years intake - you basically have to be one of the best of that year to get in. If you're too late to apply, you'll have to wait until next year, or just do your degree on your own and apply to the CF as a DEO.


----------



## Zoomie

A decent multi-tour (or one flying the SGOD) will garner the average pilot close to 2000hrs.  Aurora drivers get a bit more, mostly because of the nature of the flying missions (10-14hrs).  Buff drivers get a loss less.

I have a daily vantage of what goes on in all three phases of pilot-making in the CF.  I have chaired PRBs and seen dreams killed - getting through the CFRC is the easiest part of the transition from civilian to military aviator.


----------



## Dilanger

I havent read this whole thread.....but I'm in my first year at CMR/RMC and just got got told my mosid is PIlot....anyone with questions feel free to ask


----------



## Dilanger

breezie said:
			
		

> You will have to apply at the same time everyone else does, regardless of your previous university education. RMC ROTP starts only once a year. You come to RMC in August, do recruit camp, which is like a mini boot-camp, then you do FYOP (First Year Orientation Program) while you start your classes in September. Unless you are transferring as an NCM under the UTPNCM program, recruit camp and FYOP are mandatory, which is why you cannot be accepted at any other time of year. Since you already have previous academic credits, you should get some of your mandatory courses written off. However, don't count on it, it depends on what the Engineering department at RMC considers to be equivalent. So if you really want to come to RMC and start your whole university career over again (it is EXTREMELY rare for anyone to be able to skip a year here, due to all the other requirements other than academic. I should know, this is my fourth university, and I already have a degree equivalent), then get your application in now, if it's not already too late. Your grades seem fine, but it's up to the selection board, and what the average is for this years intake - you basically have to be one of the best of that year to get in. If you're too late to apply, you'll have to wait until next year, or just do your degree on your own and apply to the CF as a DEO.



1)Sorry just a few corrections: After you apply and if you are accept you have two places they may send you for your frist year....RMC kingston, or CMR st jean.... There are about 120 firstyears that go to RMC sj for thier first year.
2) FYOP is only done and mandatory at RMC kingston, RMC sj does not do FYOP, however it overall has more military trainning during the year.
3) DEO is no accepting in alot of trades, so if that your plan, make sure you know what is available, because trades like pilot are closed and infantry is becoming hard to get...


----------



## pteJ

How to apply?

I want to apply to RMC, but it's not listed while applying to Universities.

I had to go on ED&T because of school, and MWO asked how my grades were. I told him and showed him my report card a while back, he told me to apply to RMC.

I can't find it on the Ontario Universities Application site. Do I have to apply directly with them?

Thanks and Happy New Year,

Pte.J


----------



## aesop081

Go to a recruiting center and apply for ROTP.

You are in the CF already, this shouldnt be a surprise to you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

From the Recruiting Site:



> Regular Officer Training Plan
> 
> 
> Regular Officer Training Plan The ROTP trains leaders in the Canadian Forces. Successful applicants enter the Canadian Military College (CMC) system as an Officer Cadet, and attend either the Royal Military College of Canada (RMC) in Kingston, Ontario, or the Royal Military College Saint-Jean (RMCSJ) in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec.
> 
> *If there are more applicants to the ROTP than the Colleges can accommodate, or a student’s preferred programme of study is not offered through the CMC system, students may be subsidized to attend another Canadian university*.



PDF document to learn more about the Canadian Forces Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) – the first step towards your university education and a job as an Officer in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## thepayne

Hey guys,

I just got back from dropping off my ROTP (RMC) application a couple hours ago. I'm looking into a Bachelor of Arts through RMC, then career Infantry Officer. I spoke with the recruiter, and there was one major anomaly that he said could prevent my acceptance, and I was wondering if you all could help shed some light on this issue.

I graduated last year, with sub-par (high 60's to mid 70's) on my core subjects. I didn't apply myself. This year I've gone back, to upgrade my marks, and to take Math 30 Pure (which I hadn't taken at all prior). I have Math Pure coming up next semester. The recruiter told me that the main two marks they'll be looking for are my English and Math. He said that since I had yet to take Math Pure, I might not be accepted this year.

At any rate, I feel my application is fairly competitive otherwise. I've got 5 years of Cadets under my belt, all the volunteer experience included. As well, I've played hockey for ten years. And so far this year, my grade average is 86%

So, that all being said, do you think not having a grade for Math 30 Pure until next semester is going to cost me my RMC admission this year?


----------



## Otis

I don't want to ruin your hopes, but last year we had 4000 ROTP applicants and only 650 were successful. 

This year they're going to cut back on the numbers ... you're competing against people who have ALL of thier ducks in a row ... so it is quite conceivable that you will not be successful this year ... 

I recommend you don't get too discouraged by this however. Keep trying, it may yet still work out, but do not put all of your eggs in one basket. Have a backup plan for next year in case you aren't in ROTP.


----------



## Tezbott

My situation is quite complex so I'll start with a short summary.

I'm 26, I already have a degree in Biology. I want to go back to school for Engineering and I want to do ROTP to be a CSE Engineer. My first, main question is whether or not they will grant ROTP for people who already have Bachelor's Degrees.

So the more complex side of this is that I'm already in the Navy. I'm a leading seaman, but I recently applied for (and was given an offer) a component transfer to join the Reg Force as a MARS officer. I will probably be declining that offer so that I can start a degree in Engineering, but of course ROTP would be a great opportunity because I love the Navy and would definitely be interested in going full time. Because I have a serious relationship with a girl who has to stay in Calgary for at least 4 more years, I'll be staying too. After that I will be free to go where the Navy needs me. I'm also fairly certain my Bio degree is not enough to land me a job as a military Engineer. I'm also curious about pay levels. In my component transfer offer I was offered a pay rate considerably higher than a DEO, which is also higher than an ROTP student. The increased pay is due to my service as an NCM.

So hopefully someone can help me out by telling me if I will be able to get ROTP for a second, more useful degree, and what I can expect to be offered for a pay level keeping in mind my 7 years of reserve service.

EDIT: Oh, also I will be going to a Civvy U, most likely University of Calgary. I have no desire to go to RMC.


----------



## Cat

Have you considered CEOTP?


----------



## Tezbott

CEOTP is an option as well, I just don't like the 12 year commitment it requires. I'd rather do the 5 years and then be able to make a decision.


----------



## hold_fast

Talk to the recruiting office about whether they're willing to subsidize a second degree. As far as I remember, they will subsidize a second degree if it is required by the occupation. CEOTP won't work for you because it might see you leaving for occupational training right away - not to mention that you might need a fair bit of the university courses for engineering, before you could take on your occupational training (I'm not an engineer or know anything about it, but that seems to make sense to me).

As an aside, you seem to be focusing entirely on pay scales and how the forces are willing to work around your situation while providing you the most money. I mean, you have a degree and you received an offer. Your biology degree is far more useful than my English degree, I can tell you that. Are you going back to school for four years just because of the girlfriend, or because you've always wanted to be an engineer?

This isn't mean to be a jab, merely an observation.


----------



## Tezbott

Thanks for the advice Hold_fast. I'm not sure about how CEOTP works either, I'll have to talk to them. The fact that I'm currently being offered a CT to MARS and turning it down might be a detriment to me.

Anyway, my personal situation is really complicated. I'm definitely turning down the CT because of my girlfriend. My Bio degree is useful but I'm getting out of the field because I don't like it at all. I had never really considered joining the Reg Force until about 6 months ago, but I hated research and chose to get out of there. 

I definitely want to go into Engineering. I'm not going back to school for anyone except myself, I have a good job right now and if I wanted to I could continue on my current career path. I just figured that ROTP or CEOTP would be a good way to pay for school instead of taking on a bunch of debt, as well as guaranteeing me a good job in the future that I know I will enjoy. I'm not trying to be greedy when it comes to the payscales, I just want to know what to expect. It really wouldn't matter what they paid, although something similar to my CT offer would be nice.


----------



## gcclarke

Well, as it is quite clear that CSEOs who are alumnus of the University of Calgary are the coolest cats in the world, I can see why you might want to become one.

So yeah, CEOTP will certainly not work if your intention is to continue living in Calgary for the next 4 years. Your options are either go for ROTP, or get your engineering degree on your own and then apply for a CT DEO style. 

If I'm interperting CBI 204.015 correctly, if you go the ROTP route, you should at least retain your current pay rate. If you go the DEO route, the deal should be the same as your current CT offer. 

If I recall correctly, there was a recent policy change such that all ROTP applicants had to, at least, put RMC down on your application. So keep in mind that while you fully intend to stick in Calgary, the CF may only offer you RMC. From what I can tell, they like to fill up all available RMC slots before allowing any Civvie-U spots. After all, if we're going to the expense of running our own University, we might as well get as much use out of it as we can. If you already have a year under your belt at a civilian university, you might be a bit more likely to be able to stay there. 

Which brings me to the timeline. It's too late to apply for ROTP for the 2010/2011 school year. You might want to try applying back there for Sept if you can. 

Anyways, as for how much your turning down the current CT might affect your chances of this plan, well, honestly I think that likely depends upon your current chain of command.


----------



## ekpiper

I can't remember where I read it (I'll keep looking for a source), but I do not believe that you can apply for ROTP if you currently hold a degree, as it's considered redundant.  

WRT pay, under ROTP, you as an LS would be treated as though you CT'd into your trade, and paid accordingly, with any upwards adjustments in pay which you would have been afforded.  Look for CBI 204 for all info.

ekpiper


----------



## gcclarke

You cannot apply for ROTP if you already have a degree that would be acceptable for the trade to which you are applying. Someone with a biology degree could not apply for ROTP MARS, or Armoured, etc. However, if it's one of the trades which have a list of certain acceptable degrees, such as one of the engineering trades, nursing (or a few others out there I'm sure).

That having been said, this is what I recall from what some recruiters have said on here, and I do not, unfortunately, have a relevant reference to cite off the top of my head. Naturally, as per usual, your best bet would be to contact the recruiting centre.


----------



## ywsosy

Hello, I am currently a 19 year old civilian university student going onto 20 this upcoming september (2010). A while ago, I've decided to undergo a sudden career change. During my research, I have came across the option to join the Canadian Forces, and attend a subsidized military university (RMCC). So far, I have attended 2 years of schooling at a civilian university and college, and this upcoming year will be my third. During first year of university, I was forced to withdraw due to academic reasons from a family breakdown.  However, during my second year at a nother institution, my grades improved to good standing. This will be my third year attending a university, and i'm treating this as my last shot to good education. I am aware that RMCC will reject my application if I had to withdraw from a university due to academic grades. However, I am eligible this year as a year had already passed since the withdrawal occured "The Royal Military College of Canada reserves the right to reject applicants on the basis of their overall academic record, even where entrance requirements have technically been met. Normally a candidate who has been required to withdraw from another university or college for academic reasons will not be considered for admission until a full academic year has elapsed".(http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ar-rma-eng.asp). In order to set my goals this year to join the Canadian Forces, I want to know the academic average that I need in order to be accepted as a transfer student from a civilian university, and the steps that I should take to maximize my chances of admission.

I wouldreally appreciate your help.

Thank You.


----------



## Racho

Hey all, my first time posting on a forum so I hope I didn't put this in the wrong spot or blow it haha... But anyways, here's my situation....

I applied for the 2010-11 year through ROTP for pilot and managed to pass the thing in Toronto and the medicals and all that jazz but I didn't actually make it as a pilot. Poop.

This year I've started just adding to my resume by volunteering, joining the reserves etc.  and now I'm putting together my new application for the 2011-12 year at RMC. I'm worried that I won't make it as far this time or I'll have the same results after going through everything again. But my main question is does anyone know what happens if you blow it twice? Do you still get another shot at Pilot?

I know that's not the way to think, the "How many shots do I get approach", but I was just curious. Also, I'm sure I'll probably just have to search through the forums but I was wondering if anyone else was sort of in the same boat or had a couple kicks at it before making it?

Anyways, thanks for taking the time to read this and  respond!

-Racho


----------



## captloadie

Did you find out why you didn't qualify the first time? Did you go to ACS in Trenton?

If you didn't go to ACS, and you didn't wash out for medical reasons, then there is something else on your file that made you not eligible for the CF, vice not eligible for the pilot MOC.

I'd ask what it was before reapplying, as maybe it is something that is correctable.


----------



## Racho

I Definitely went to ACS in Trenton and passed that. I also passed all the medicals in Toronto and was offered ACSO, but was not offered pilot.  I guess I'm wondering about having to do ACS again...


----------



## derekreid

Racho said:
			
		

> I guess I'm wondering about having to do ACS again...



My aircrew pass from a previous application was still valid 2 years later for my application this year.

Definitely stick with it. As suggested by captloadie, find out where you could improve your application. Don´t worry about applying too many times, my two previous applications fell through. Now 4-5 years after my first ROTP application, I just got accepted for DEO this week. If it´s something you really want to do, keep improving your application (like you already have started doing).

Best of luck.


----------



## Zoomie

Racho said:
			
		

> I Definitely went to ACS in Trenton and passed that. I also passed all the medicals in Toronto and was offered ACSO, but was not offered pilot.



At the completion of ASC, the testing Officers should definitively state "Mr Bloggins, you did meet the standard for Pilot and for ACSO".  They do not offer anything, they simply tell you if you were successful or not.  If they did not say this, then you did not pass for pilot.  Your first step is to find out exactly what happened at ACS.  If you went to Trenton and then off to DRDC-Toronto, you made it past the CAPPS but might have had something show up in the medical.


----------



## Racho

Okay well thanks for the help guys, I did qualify for ACSO and Pilot, as I was offered ACSO. I guess all I can do is keep going back and improving like you said.

-Racho


----------



## Otis

Go and finish your degree and then you can apply for DEO ...

You will NOT be offered ROTP again after you have turned it down and wasted everyone's time the first time ... if you knew you weren't going to accept ACSO, you should have never put it down in the first place. There are thousands of people every year who apply for ROTP and aren't given an offer ... 

(and yes, I know who this person is, because I was co-ordinating all of the Toronto ROTP presentations and I know who it was that wanted pilot, was offered ROTP ACSO and decided to say no)


----------



## Racho

I'm sorry if it seems as though I've wasted everyone's time with my application. The strangest thing about the whole experience is that I never put a second option down when I originally applied either. It was at my interview that I was strongly encouraged to put down a second trade at it ended up being ACSO. 

The only reason that I declined the ROTP opportunity was because I was told by the recruiter I spoke with that there would be almost no chance of transferring to pilot once I started another trade. I didn't write the ACSO exam in Trenton either.   

But really my best option would be to not try again?


----------



## captloadie

This story sounds more odd every new post. Don't all applicants get the same tests, and based on the results on the differing tests are offered an aircrew trade? I know there used to be be tests that were geared more to either NAV (as it used to be called) or pilot, but we still did both. Has this changed? 

But back to the OP, unless you ask questions on why specifically you weren't offered Pilot, how can you hope to improve to be more competitive next year. It is unlikely there will be fewer candidates with with less going for them than this year, or any year in the future.


----------



## Racho

I definitely tried to get answers as to why exactly I wasn't offered pilot or what I could do to improve but the only thing I've been able to figure out is that I didn't merit high enough. No one has been able to actually tell me what I did wrong seeing as I did pass everything. 

I'm just very lost on what the best plan of action is because I hear different things every time I speak to a recruiter. I was thinking that a more collective response would be better which I seem to be getting from this forum. I'm not sure what exactly would happen if ACSO was the only trade put down but I do think they still had to do ACS in Trenton.


----------



## agc

captloadie said:
			
		

> This story sounds more odd every new post. Don't all applicants get the same tests, and based on the results on the differing tests are offered an aircrew trade? I know there used to be be tests that were geared more to either NAV (as it used to be called) or pilot, but we still did both. Has this changed?
> 
> But back to the OP, unless you ask questions on why specifically you weren't offered Pilot, how can you hope to improve to be more competitive next year. It is unlikely there will be fewer candidates with with less going for them than this year, or any year in the future.



Everyone has to do the CFAT.  Plt and ACSO have further testing (different from each other).


----------



## captloadie

Who was asking about the CFAT? Try reading the posts before providing input. He went to Trenton to do ACS, the to Toronto for the medical testing. I can almost guarantee that they don't send applicants to do either if their CFAT scores aren't high enough to start with.


----------



## gcclarke

Racho said:
			
		

> I definitely tried to get answers as to why exactly I wasn't offered pilot or what I could do to improve but the only thing I've been able to figure out is that I didn't merit high enough. No one has been able to actually tell me what I did wrong seeing as I did pass everything.



Ding ding ding. You've got it.

Pilot is an extremely extremely competetive trade. A heck of a lot of very qualified people would like to become one, and there are a limited number of spots. Passing everything isn't enough. You've got to be able to be able to stand out from the hoard.


----------



## Zoomie

Racho said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what exactly would happen if ACSO was the only trade put down but I do think they still had to do ACS in Trenton.



No they don't.  If someone makes their intent clear that they are only interested in ACSO - they do not go to ASC.  Only those interested in riding in the box to try and be selected for pilot go to Trenton.  ACSO written tests can be done at the recruiting centre.

Everyone who goes to Trenton is tested for ACSO via the written tests and pilot via the "simulator".  I failed horribly for Nav - which was fine, as I got my first choice.


----------



## aesop081

Racho said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what exactly would happen if ACSO was the only trade put down but I do think they still had to do ACS in Trenton.



ACSO-only applicants do not go to Trenton.


----------



## CJP

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding. You've got it.
> 
> Pilot is an extremely extremely competetive trade. A heck of a lot of very qualified people would like to become one, and there are a limited number of spots. Passing everything isn't enough. You've got to be able to be able to stand out from the hoard.



Yep. I was told by recruiters two weeks ago, just before the pilot selection board sat, that they would be hiring 30 pilots and there was almost 400 people who were merit listed (passed ACS/DRDC medicals). Its a long slow road.


----------



## anenggcam

I applied for pilot, for the this year and didn't get it. I didn't even get to go to Trenton. This was because I applied in late december and even though I rush to get the medical and the eye test done they weren't done in time so I didn't get to got to ACS. When I went for my interview I was told that I was in the top of the merit list because of my great score on the aptitude test. But none of that change the fact that HQ never reviewed my medical, so no ACS.
I am very happy with my other choice, as an engineer (I wanted both lol), so no harm no foul. But I also told the ACS works on a first come first basis and if you were at the end then you have a lower chance of getting in.
AJ


----------



## MMChai

My side of the story to this is an interesting one: 

I have spent the last 2 years as a reserve infantry officer, and applied for a component transfer to the RegF through ROTP as a MARS Officer. My first letter of offer that I received was sending me to CMR to complete a 4 year program in Arts at RMC. (Now this confused me as I had already completed 2 years at a civi university. ) After doing some digging however it was found that a mistake was made on my file that did not have all my current university years recognized. When the problem was sorted a new letter of offer was made for ROTP Civ U. 

Now for you are you looking to get back in ROTP through RMC or is Civ U still on the table for you? From what they have done with me I cant see you getting into RMC just do to the schooling that you already have and they would just continue to keep you at the academic institution that you are currently attending. That is the easier way it seems to me.


----------



## mathabos

@ MMChai

I posted this in the application process samples 



> I applied for civilian university as I am almost done my degree.
> A month and a half ago, I was informed that I was accepted into Rotp(Senior).
> That means I was to go to Kingston to finish my bac. I was quite confused and asked
> them to check and re-check to make sure.
> 
> On July 29th, I was sworn in. All my paper work and instructions were for Kingston.
> On July 30th, I received a call from the recruiting center. Apparently, I am not going to Kingston.
> The clerk who entered me into the system originally did it wrong. I am supposed to
> continue going to my civilian university. I also have to leave August 8th
> for St-Jean instead of the 14th for Kingston.
> 
> It has been a confusing few weeks. I am happy that I am in the system now and hope that everything falls into place.
> I am happy that I did not de-register from my university. I would have had a panic attack if I had.



I think we fell through the same crack in the system. Fells good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Pusser

If you are already enrolled in a civilian institution, there is a good possibility they will let you stay there, particularly if you only have two or fewer years to go.  That's what happened to me.


----------



## Jp_noble1

I too am looking at going to RMC, i just got some questions about grades etc. my grade 11 year wasnt the best lets leave it at that, im going into grade 12 im taking physics 30 math 30 pure....all the classes i need to take an engineering degree but what sort of average am i going to be looking at getting to get in and what would be the minimum they would take. Im also inrolled with the air cadets and have gone up through ranks to flight sgt. any sort of info to point me in the right direction and set goal would help. thanks


----------



## George Wallace

Jp_noble1 said:
			
		

> I too am looking at going to RMC, i just got some questions about grades etc. my grade 11 year wasnt the best lets leave it at that, im going into grade 12 im taking physics 30 math 30 pure....all the classes i need to take an engineering degree but what sort of average am i going to be looking at getting to get in and what would be the minimum they would take. Im also inrolled with the air cadets and have gone up through ranks to flight sgt. any sort of info to point me in the right direction and set goal would help. thanks



You would be advised to strive to get the highest marks you can in all your classes.  Applications for ROTP are very competitive.

Right now my advice to you is to pay more attention and put more effort in your ENGLISH classes.  Your writing skills are atrocious.  You write like a Grade 3 student.

If you want your questions answered more to your satisfaction, they have been asked and answered dozens of times, and in detail, in topics on this site.  Your Research, Reading and Comprehension skills will be exercised when you read through them.


----------



## ringknocker82

Just some insider info, the number of people they're taking into the ROTP program (both civvieU and RMC) has decreased from the normal 500 to 400.  Chances are there are still going to be the same amount of applicants, they're just not taking in as many.  My guess is that they'll take 250 to RMC and 150 to civvieU.  As you've already been instructed, strive to get the best possible marks you can and do as much extracurricular activities as you can.  To make it at RMC you have to be a good multitasker.  You have to juggle military training, inspections, parades, homework, sports and trying to have a social life.  I loved my time there, but it certainly wasn't a walk in the park.  Good luck!

TRUTH, DUTY, VALOUR


----------



## Jyote25

Hello all,

I am currently 16 years old, and I am aspiring to become a infantry officer and ultimately a JTF2 SOA. As for my application, is there anything that is really important to have a strong ROTP application? Here's what my application looks like right now:
I am  an honour roll student(My grades are generally in the high 80's and 90's. I have served on Student Council three times, and I'm looking to run again in Grade 12, I am a member of National Honour Society, and the Association to Kill Apathy(a local social activism group at my school). I am a former Flight Corperal with the Royal Canadian Air Cadets(2 yrs Experience), and I have attended Introduction to Leadership camp and was appointed Flight Commander of my Flight. I volunteer at the hospital on weekends, and as far as athletics go, I've been doing Martial arts for 11 years. (I've also done other sports-swimming, soccer, basketball, etc.) I have been to numerous leadership conventions and I am fortunate to have plenty of experience in that area.I have also been playing Violin for 10 years(I played in a strings orchestra) and I am going on an exchange to Quebec next year to learn french. To top things off, I plan to join the local Artillery reserve unit in town before transferring into the ROTP program.

 After telling you all of this, my main question is; how good of an application would this be(for Infantry Officer). Is there anything else that I can do to improve it? If you also know anything about the Spec Ops side(JTF2 or CSOR) please fill me in on that as well(in terms of recruiting, application, and the whole nine yards). *Anyone is welcome to answer, but I would prefer if former CF personel pitched in as well. *

Thank you for your answers! It is much appreciated.


----------



## a.schamb

Welcome! For more info on ROTP/RMC, you could check out the ROTP forum. There is also a forum on CF Special Ops. Finally, you could check out the search function.

As for some info on JTF2, have you checked out this link yet? http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## nairna

Hi Jyote25, sounds like you have a really strong application. I would be looking to maintain that level, get on your students' council again, continue with your martial arts, maybe try to just get 90s instead of  both 90s and 80s? Lol. From my understanding you can do cadets until your 18, perhaps you should continue that, as I'm not completely positive, but the paper work would be less difficult and time consuming as compared to being in the reserves. But I am assuming your in grade 11 this year and am applying next year? If your local reserve unit has some availabilities now then perhaps go for it, as you would have about a year of experience with them. Anyway, solid by the looks of it, keep it up.


----------



## Jyote25

nairna said:
			
		

> Hi Jyote25, sounds like you have a really strong application. I would be looking to maintain that level, get on your students' council again, continue with your martial arts, maybe try to just get 90s instead of  both 90s and 80s? Lol. From my understanding you can do cadets until your 18, perhaps you should continue that, as I'm not completely positive, but the paper work would be less difficult and time consuming as compared to being in the reserves. But I am assuming your in grade 11 this year and am applying next year? If your local reserve unit has some availabilities now then perhaps go for it, as you would have about a year of experience with them. Anyway, solid by the looks of it, keep it up.



Fair enough. Thank you for replying


----------



## a.schamb

nairna said:
			
		

> Hi Jyote25, sounds like you have a really strong application. I would be looking to maintain that level, get on your students' council again, continue with your martial arts, maybe try to just get 90s instead of  both 90s and 80s? Lol. From my understanding *you can do cadets until your 18*, perhaps you should continue that, as I'm not completely positive, but the paper work would be less difficult and time consuming as compared to being in the reserves. But I am assuming your in grade 11 this year and am applying next year? If your local reserve unit has some availabilities now then perhaps go for it, as you would have about a year of experience with them. Anyway, solid by the looks of it, keep it up.



You can do Cadets until you are 19 actually.


----------



## nairna

Well there you go, learn something new everyday


----------



## Rogo

Seems like you have a nice application but obviously no one here can say you are getting in with that application. There are CF given tests such as the CFAT, Medical, interview that they will also weigh for your candidacy. Should you feel like comparing your resume versus others or you have other ROTP questions this thread probably has the answers already.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92302.0.html   You can also search for the 2010/2011 thread and see who did and did not get accepted there.   Good luck.


----------



## titaniummob

Hey I'm 17 right now and i"m going to finish grade 12 by June. I wanted to go to the RMC in Kingston and do my undergrad there.  Is it to late to apply?


----------



## George Wallace

:

What is one of the top topics posted in this forum?.......Look up at the top....... Topic # 2

I'm 17, can I apply as an Officer now?


----------



## titaniummob

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> What is one of the top topics posted in this forum?.......Look up at the top....... Topic # 2
> 
> I'm 17, can I apply as an Officer now?



It doesn't say when the deadlines are...and my recruiting center hasn't emailed me back yet.


----------



## pudd13

That info is on the RMC website. It isn't too late, I think the formal deadline for when they stop accepting application is usually in February (once again, refer to the RMC website), but I strongly urge you to apply ASAP if you are serious about getting into RMC for next year. The sooner you get your application in, the better your chances of being accepted, all else equal. Also, if any hiccups come up in your application and you applied early, then it gives you plenty of time to deal with them. I suggest you plan on having your applications in by the New Year, but even sooner than that would be best.

As for the minimum word lengths; there is no minimum as far as I know. I would suggest you don't go overboard though. They give you two pages, so I don't suggest writing 12. I also don't suggest writing half a page. Try and say everything you want to say eloquently and using proper English, while still remaining concise and without rambling. 

My advice is to take your time when you write your application, and don't be distracted by anything. Mistakes on your forms equals more time for them to process your application, which means a lesser chance of getting everything done on time. Get your applications done NOW, but be very careful and accurate when filling them out.


----------



## j_rus

Hello,

First time poster, long time reader.

I would like to apply to rmc as mature student, for the 2011 fall semester.
My grades back in high school; will not be acceptable for an admission to a regular program. 
My age is 22 years (1988)

Although my high school transcript is laughable, I ask that you do not get the wrong image of me.
I would like to get my wings, and learn how to fly. 

Earlier today (jan 19), I was at the recruiting center. 
The recruiter told me that in order to get my wings, I have to be at 85% avg. (which I am capable of achieving)
The recruiter also informed me that, only -->40-50<-- applicants from a pool of 500+ get accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was also told that RMC would be the best option to chase this.
Trying to get a BA at another university, shows less hope as the air force apparently chooses their applicants through RMC. 

Help me out! Advice needed! 

**recruiter also informed me that applications start in may. that if i am to apply, my application will be put on priority in hopes of making it in the administraion by deadline.  

I would like to get my psych ba, with a minor in business admin. or visa versa. 
I also want my pilots wings.


----------



## brihard

j_rus said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> First time poster, long time reader.
> 
> I would like to apply to rmc as mature student, for the 2011 fall semester.
> My grades back in high school; will not be acceptable for an admission to a regular program.
> My age is 22 years (1988)
> 
> Although my high school transcript is laughable, I ask that you do not get the wrong image of me.
> I would like to get my wings, and learn how to fly.
> 
> Earlier today (jan 19), I was at the recruiting center.
> The recruiter told me that in order to get my wings, I have to be at 85% avg. (which I am capable of achieving)
> The recruiter also informed me that, only -->40-50<-- applicants from a pool of 500+ get accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was also told that RMC would be the best option to chase this dream.
> Trying to get a BA at another university, shows less potential.
> I learned that a large pool of applicants who want their wings, are chosen through RMC.
> 
> Help me out! Advice needed!



Well, in terms of 'potential'- two of our past four Chiefs of Defense Staff, Gen. Rick Hillier and Gen. Maurice Baril, both attended civilian universities; Memorial, in Newfoundland, and University of Ottawa respectively.

I would submit that it doesn't show 'less potential' to get a BA at another university. Both avenues have their own strengths and disadvantages.

But yes, at 22 and with crappy marks your odds of getting into RMC are slim. You're much more likely to get 'mature student' status at another university.


----------



## CEEBEE501

I know 10+ people off hand who are pilots at Civilian university so I know for a fact that the Airforce is not RMC exclusive.


----------



## agc

If you want to go to RMC, my advice would be to apply to RMC.

Edit: Hit post before pasting this in.  This is from RMC's Calendar.

Mature student

Individuals of 21 years of age and who have been out of formal schooling for a minimum of 2 years and who do not meet the normal academic prerequisites for admission may qualify for admission  as 'mature' students.

Admission of mature students is limited to the Faculty of Arts.  Mature students who intend to eventually pursue baccalaureate  degrees in Science or Engineering, may only be admitted to these faculties once  they have successfully completed 2 full university courses or, have been  accredited with the equivalent of 2 full university courses, and meet  the   academic pre-requisites of the programme of interest.


----------



## j_rus

Brihard said:
			
		

> But yes, at 22 and with crappy marks your odds of getting into RMC are slim. You're much more likely to get 'mature student' status at another university.


I am fully aware of 'slim chances'. I understand its a long shot.
As of this moment, I am in at Concordia University in Montreal, Quebec. 
Im in my 2nd semester doing biology; calculus; and business admin. 
When summer comes around, I plan on doing summer school.
I would be in the psychology program at concordia for fall 2011. 

**One of the principles at RMI and I have exchanged emails a few months ago. 
I was writing to him how I did garbage in high school, but am holding my ground at concordia. 
Right now, my gpa avg. at Concordia is 3.5 (75%) <-- I can get that higher. 
The principle noted in one email saying; there was a good chance that when I get 18-27 credits at Concordia (in excellent academic standing of cousrse ), there was a decent  change my high school transcript would be over looked. 1+1=2 .. did poorly in high school but have shown academically, that I am not a screw up. <-- I had my head in other places in high school. <-- women, tennis, skipping class 

I have a clean record. No drugs, nothing that should hinder me. 

back on topic- although I am at concordia right now, I do not want to waste more time here if I can get into RMC as mature student for fall 2011. 
I am eager to get into RMC. 
**The only problem is, everything I would have worked at this school term might be going to waste. 
I doubt the credits would be transferrable, as I am not in an 'official program'; with an 'official transcript'.
So this year would be a waste of money.
BUT, id be doing the pre-reqs again at RMC (which would take 1-2 semesters) <-- which I have no problem with, as I am doing them right now and would probably even get a higher mark.


----------



## brihard

Right on. Sounds like you're on a decent track for recovery.


----------



## agc

j_rus said:
			
		

> I doubt the credits would be transferrable, as I am not in an 'official program'; with an 'official transcript'.



I think it might be worth your while to do some research on their web site.


----------



## yoman

j_rus said:
			
		

> **The only problem is, everything I would have worked at this school term might be going to waste.
> I doubt the credits would be transferrable, as I am not in an 'official program'; with an 'official transcript'.
> So this year would be a waste of money.
> BUT, id be doing the pre-reqs again at RMC (which would take 1-2 semesters) <-- which I have no problem with, as I am doing them right now and would probably even get a higher mark.



If you want to know what courses could be credited at RMC, you might want to consider emailing the Prior Learning Assessment people at RMC. Their the ones who deal with accrediting courses from other universities to RMC credits/courses.

plar@rmc.ca

No guarantees they'll be able to tell you anything but its worth a shot if you really want to know. If that doesn't work, you could try emailing Admissions@rmc.ca

All in all, I'm confident at least some of your courses might be accredited based on the people I know who came from other universities and who are now at RMC.


----------



## j_rus

Thank you for all responses. 
I wrote everything up at the library very quickly. 
Never took the time to read over and edit. 
Tomorrow morning, I will give rmc a call @ 09:00. 
If administration gives me a green light, I will ship out my app. post-haste.

I will update how the cards deal itself out.
There must be other people like me, having the same issue.


----------



## pudd13

I am just going to throw this out there; hasn't the deadline for application already passed for admission in the 2011 fall semester? I might be wrong, but I think you might want to contact your nearest CFRC about that one.


----------



## j_rus

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I am just going to throw this out there; hasn't the deadline for application already passed for admission in the 2011 fall semester? I might be wrong, but I think you might want to contact your nearest CFRC about that one.



the recruiter told me yest (jan 19) that the application deadline is may.
i am going to phone RMC around 4 pm today.


----------



## George Wallace

j_rus said:
			
		

> the recruiter told me yest (jan 19) that the application deadline is may.
> i am going to phone RMC around 4 pm today.



PLEASE!

You are applying to go to University; a Military University.  Please try to be professional and appear educated and use proper English, punctuation, capitalization, and grammar.  If this is an example of your writing and communications skills, you are not likely to be accepted.


----------



## pudd13

Interesting, maybe there is a later application deadline for mature applicants.


----------



## 2010newbie

May does seem really late. If I remember correctly, I was told that it was within the first couple weeks of February when I applied last year. I was applying as a "Mature" student to Civvy U and I was offered the position at the end of March. That was after the first round of selections, so I don't see how the deadline could be in May. Stranger things have happened though......

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-929392.html#msg929392


----------



## DexOlesa

Why apply as a mature student at all? I'm 24 had been out of university for 5 years. I just applied to RMC and the ROTP program normally. Was accepted. Graduated high school with an 86% average, we will not speak of my ill fated term at a civilian university.


----------



## Pusser

A key point to remember here is that you are applying to join the CF as an officer.  You are not simply applying to a university.  Your preferred entry plan is the Regular Officer Training Program (ROTP).  In many ways, a university education is only one part of the means to an end (an officer's commission).  RMC is only one of many institutions that can get you there.  Stop thinking of RMC as the only way to get where you want to go.  If you're already at Concordia, get yourself into a program and apply for ROTP.  The CF may decide to leave you there and simply pay your tuition.  They may also decide to send you to RMC.  The end result is the same - a commission in the CF.  Whether you received your degree from RMC or any other university makes absolutely no difference in whether you become a pilot or not.


----------



## amcanucks1

Hello everyone,

I tried searching in the forums for the question I have but could not find anything. I apologize in advance if a related topic does exist. I was wondering if the selection board takes in to account whether one has a pilots license or not when selecting potential pilot candidates. Not necessarily a Private Pilot License but maybe a gliders license. Does it affect their decision in the selection process or is it just a bonus point to have which may have little say. 

Again, apologies if topic already exists and thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary

site:army.ca private pilot license

Fourth hit: ATTN people to apply for ROTP Pilot


----------



## amcanucks1

Sorry if you misunderstood me Michael. I should have been a little more clear. My question is that after you have passed your ACS and medicals, and the board are reviewing the candidates does having flying experience, for example a gliders pilot license affect their decision. I am also aware that if they have to choose between two candidates with similar credentials and one has flying experience they will opt for the one with experience. But is having a license a part of the criteria along with marks, extra curriculars or is it just a good thing to have to better your file? If there are say 30 seats available for pilot and out of the 100 suitable candidates, 40 have previous flying experience. Will those 40 automatically be preferred over the other 60 or are marks, volunteer work, sports etc weighed more in comparison?  

Thanks


----------



## Loachman

I wouldn't think so, unless you have an instrument rating along with your glider licence, a few hours of turbine and/or multi-engine time, and your glider licence is a commercial rather than a private one.


----------



## ChrisG

Son applied ROTP Pilot  2008 and is at Civ Uni now.  No  emphasis  on experience was placed on his application.

For  many years possession of a civilian license was not considered however  2009,  around  Oct/Nov  our older son (DEO Pilot applicant)  was  told by his recruiting office that civilian experience,  and licenses held,  would be considered in the forthcoming much delayed uptakes (he had passed ACS a couple of years earlier.)  He   took a  trip to Florida in Jan 2010 and burned his savings  to get a PPL and was selected Spring 2010.  He jas just completed Basic.



However you should understand that policy, especially with regard to aircrew applicants  changes almost every year.  Talk to someone at your  recruiting office and make sure their advice is current.


----------



## Griffon

ChrisG said:
			
		

> *For  many years possession of a civilian license was not considered* however  2009,  around  Oct/Nov  our older son (DEO Pilot applicant)  was  told by his recruiting office that civilian experience,  and licenses held,  would be considered in the forthcoming much delayed uptakes (he had passed ACS a couple of years earlier.)


On what do you base this statement?  I would think it foolish for the CF to not consider whether or not an applicant has a civilian qualification pertinent to the occupation they are applying to; it shows that the applicant has relevant skills/experience and should therefore have a higher probability of success in the desired career field.  

But with that being said, a civilian license hasn't been and is not now a requirement for application, and it's only one relatively small piece of the pie.   Of course, that could be the piece that means the difference between being selected and not, so it definitely doesn't hurt.


----------



## Strike

Griffon said:
			
		

> On what do you base this statement?  I would think it foolish for the CF to not consider whether or not an applicant has a civilian qualification pertinent to the occupation they are applying to; it shows that the applicant has relevant skills/experience and should therefore have a higher probability of success in the desired career field.
> 
> But with that being said, a civilian license hasn't been and is not now a requirement for application, and it's only one relatively small piece of the pie.   Of course, that could be the piece that means the difference between being selected and not, so it definitely doesn't hurt.



That statement's probably based on the fact that those with previous flight experience are no more likely to pass then those who don't.

On my primary and wings courses the people who failed were the ones with commercial ratings.


----------



## Griffon

Strike said:
			
		

> *That statement's probably based on the fact that those with previous flight experience are no more likely to pass then those who don't.*
> On my primary and wings courses the people who failed were the ones with commercial ratings.



That's actually quite interesting to see.  The research paper I read from the DRDC regarding CAPSS showed a strong correlation between flight experience and performance at CFASC (that's not to say you need the experience to pass; I passed with minimal flying time).  Is it a fact that those with civie time are not more likely to pass Phases II and III?  Or would it be more accurate to say that there is no guarantee that they will pass?  There's a big difference between those two statements.

As for selection for PLT, my PSO suggested that if I were to not be picked up this year it may be in my best interest to log some hours to strengthen my application.  That tells me that previous experience can in fact play a part, and I have never seen anything in the past that would lead me to believe that this is a recent development.

But that's just what I have experienced, I could be wrong.

As for people with civilian licenses failing the military courses, I have heard of this issue before.  Some things are apparently done differently in the two environments which may provide some difficulty to those who have already developed habits from their civilian flight time. At least so I have heard from personnel who have gone through PFT with a PPL, so please take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## macknightcr

I am 23, was living in the US and hadn't been in school for a few years.  After High School I went to Civy U and did not do very well at all.  I took a few classes here and there over the next few months and applied to RMC.  I was accepted with no problems pretty early in the selection process, and am doing very well (through 1 semester any way).  It is not entirely based on your grades, but who you are as a person (i.e. volunteering, job experience, interview, etc.)  Put in your application, and see what happens.  If you are not accepted this time around you should be told what was wrong with your application, just change it and apply again next year.  

Good Luck, maybe I'll see you in Kingston this fall.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

They might send you too RMC. St. Jean for a pre-selection year too see if you have enough mental discipline and fortitude. That's what I had to do before being excepted at RMC.


----------



## airdelta2

Racho said:
			
		

> I Definitely went to ACS in Trenton and passed that. I also passed all the medicals in Toronto and was offered ACSO, but was not offered pilot.  I guess I'm wondering about having to do ACS again...



Did you have to take the ACSO test in order for them to offer you pilot or were you offered it just because it was your 2nd choice?


----------



## 2010newbie

You might be waiting a bit for your answer. That post was from last July and the user hasn't been active since last August...


----------



## breezie

Just do your best and apply to RMC, or has been suggested, apply to do ROTP at Concordia if you're already there. And I'm not sure about the deadlines you were told for RMC application - I was told in February that I had been accepted for the fall term (I had applied in November), so I'm thinking May is really really late to get an application in by. I'm about to graduate (36 days to grad, woot!) and am 38 and an ROTP cadet. I did not apply under the "mature student" category (I didn't even know that existed at the time), I just applied and got in. Mind you, my grades for high school and other universities were good, plus lots of overseas experiences and languages helped. If you really want RMC, keep your grades up at Concordia and apply next year if you are too late to do it this year. But, as has been suggested, you should check out which courses you will/will not get credit for. It depends on your program as to what you will get credit for. You will have to do first year all over again (even if you do get some transfer credits, as RMC is not just about the academics, and this is especially true for the first years), and then you may have enough credits to skip some mandatory or elective courses, making your courseload lighter in later years. I was able to skip a year entirely, but I also had 19 transfer credits, and it took about 6 months to figure out if I could skip and how to go about it (it happens very rarely here, usually only with CEGEP students). So, good luck! :nod:


----------



## Racho

Wow, I haven't been on here in over a year. Forgot about it all to be honest. Just an update on my situation...

I just reapplied this year but didn't have to actually do anything other than take the ACSO exam (which I had never done) and submit new marks from university. I was offered ACSO and took it this year, which after more research have decided it looks like a dandy position. I got into RMC for Aerospace Engineering as well.

To clarify a few things that I have learned: 1) You can apply and deny ROTP as many times as you like, as I was offered a position after declining last                   year...
                                                                    2) There was an error in my original application and I was offered ACSO by accident, as I had not complete the ACSO exam. I did take it this time and passed it just fine
                                                                    3) You do not need to take the ACSO test to go to Trenton or to become a pilot. It is completely unrelated.

I think that kind of covers what was asked in this post. 

Nice to be back on here. I still have to find out when I actually start at RMC and all information about that.... But I guess that's for another topic haha.


----------



## jemcgrg

When I was in Trenton for Pilot selection they advised me that previous experience has no pull in the application process. 

I'm just passing this along based on the information given to me by the flight instructor there.


----------



## Thommy K

Hey, I am hoping to get into RMC in a couple years to become a Helicopter Pilot and I had just a couple questions (sorry in advance if I repeat already posted questions, I searched the site and could not find anything about this)

What sort of classes do you take if you go for Pilot? Same as Aerospace Engineer? 

Also, is there anyway to ensure I make it as a Helicopter Pilot, not Transport or Fighter?

Thanks for taking the time! ;D 

Thommy


----------



## Azeem

As for your first question - mostly all degree programs are acceptable for pilot. It doesn't specifically have to be aerospace engineering.

http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf


----------



## Thommy K

OK I guess I am not as  knowledgeable as I thought, do you sign up for your courses as well, or just the job you want on the application sheet? Do you get to choose your classes or do all Aerospace Engineers take the same classes, all the Combat Engineers the same classes, etc. ?
Thommy


----------



## MJP

Thommy K said:
			
		

> OK I guess I am not as  knowledgeable as I thought
> Thommy



Dude you'll never cut it as a pilot.....they know everything just ask 'em  8)


oops hit reply too soon

Your trade and what you major in at university are two separate things.  Some trades require you to have certain degrees, while others are fine with pretty much any degree.  Your best bet is do some reading and research here on the site and decide for yourself what degree fits your interests while still fits within the acceptable degree range for pilot.


----------



## Zoomie

Hi Thommy - welcome to Army.ca.

All of your questions have been answered in the Air Force sub-forum.  Use the search function and see what is out there.


----------



## Good2Golf

Having sat as a member on a pilot selection board, I can tell you that previous flying experience, while considered as part of an applicant's overall package, is actually fairly far down the list of factors considered by board members.  ACS performance is up at the top, as CAPSS has been designed to bring to light an applicant's ability to adapt quickly to and comply fully with the required precision to fundamental elements (e.g. hdg, alt, a/s and changes to these) in a flying environment.  The CAPSS tutorial booklet that the Recruiting Centres provide to PLT candidates is about the most valuable resource an applicant could read.  Flying a flight simulator in IFR mode to mimic the sequences in the booklet would serve one well.

Imagine you're sitting on the selection board and you see the ACS results of two applicants, one with previous flying experience (say a PPL or CPL) and one without any experience.  Say the previous flyer had a habit of sitting rock-steady at 100' above or below a target altitude and 5 kts below the target airspeed, while the inexperienced applicant was +/- 40' of the target altitude with occasional excursions to +/-100' and generally on-speed, +/- 3 kts, but sometimes varying +/- 5-8 kts, but trying hard to hit the numbers.  Which of these applicants sounds like the person you think has the potential to fit well into the military?  

Whether one had previous flying experience or not, the most important factor to success is attitude...have a positive one, striving to be as accurate as possible all the time, and you should be in good shape.  Take things for granted and display an attitude of entitlement for whatever reason, don't expect to be around the flightline for long.

Anecdotally, I would say during my training overall, that those with PFE were no more likely to succeed than those without experience.  In the extreme, during my Phase 2, only 11 out of 44 trainees passed and 8 of the 11 had no PFE...more than half of the 33 failures had PFE, several with CPLs and one I recall had an ATPL.

Regards
G2G


----------



## amayzer

Hey September is only 3 months away so I thought it would be about time to start a thread for people applying to ROTP starting September 2011.

So let us know whether you will be going to Civvy U or RMC, what trades you're applying for, and any other tips, questions, concerns etc.

I'll be applying in September hoping to go to RMC for Engineering. Regarding trades; Infantry Officer, Engineering Officer and I am undecided about the third choice.

I look forward to hearing from other people!


----------



## raykwon

Hello there, 

So I'm planning to study Chemical Engineering at RMC next year and that's all I've really decided...
Can you give me some tips on how the selection process goes because I want to know ASAP if I make the cut or not.
After reading this post over again, it makes me sound like I'm joking but I just haven't finalized everything yet, if you know what I mean.
I'm 16 right now and I'm in grade 12 next year...do you think there are a lot of people like me applying?
Thanks alot! I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## jwtg

raykwon said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> So I'm planning to study Chemical Engineering at RMC next year and that's all I've really decided...
> Can you give me some tips on how the selection process goes because I want to know ASAP if I make the cut or not.



You won't know if you make the cut or not for probably another 9-11 months, if this year was any indicator of the time frame for ROTP selection.  It's all about how you compare to other applicants.



> After reading this post over again, it makes me sound like I'm joking but I just haven't finalized everything yet, if you know what I mean.
> I'm 16 right now and I'm in grade 12 next year...*do you think there are a lot of people like me applying?*Thanks alot! I hope to hear from you soon.



Yes.  It's a competitive process (like any other entry path into the CF these days) with more applicants than spots.

As far as particulars for the process....this forum is already full of information.  Read through the entire ROTP 2011-2012 thread and you'll see what kind of a year most of us ROTP applicants had while we applied and waited...and waited...and waited.
 You'll also see much discussion with regards to how to make yourself more competitive in the selection process.

Good luck.


----------



## raykwon

Just finished reading more than half of that thread, it's SO LONG!

Are you, by any chance, in the ROTP Program? If so, do you think that they will even consider me if I have a slight lazy eye?
my vision is 20/50 and I'm terrible at range because it's my right eye...

I have no idea of the procedures that they undertake in the medical examination and that is why I'm asking. 

Hope you understand.


----------



## raykwon

^This is the only information that I couldn't find in the forums, by the way.

I don't want to be like other people in this forum that post all their qualifications and expect someone to tell them that they are, for sure, accepted. I'm positive that the actual recruiting centre can deal with all that business.  :

And I read to the end of the 2011-2012 post and realized that you actually were accepted to RMC. 
CONGRATULATIONS JWTG! I envy anyone who made it past that rigorous selection process.

Also, I wish everyone like me applying for the 2012-2013 year best of luck as we open this thread further!


----------



## amayzer

As far as I know your eyesight could restrict your eligibility for certain trades but probably not all of them, I am unsure of the details though so contacting a recruiting center would be your best bet or someone else on here may have better insight into the process.


----------



## raykwon

So amayzer, if you don't mind me asking, when are you planning to apply exactly?


----------



## amayzer

My plan is to go down to my local CFRC in the first few days of September to get the paperwork and process started.


----------



## raykwon

exactly what i'm thinking


----------



## milley

I'm currently at the University of Waterloo for Systems Design Engineering, which I started in Fall 2010.
I plan on applying for Marine Systems Engineering Officer in the fall for next year (which in Fall 2012 I will be going into 2B).
I tossed it around for the last four years and finally decided on what I want to do ...


----------



## amayzer

Congrats on the decision milley, its good to hear from you.

So do you plan to continue your education under ROTP at the University of Waterloo?


----------



## Intercepted

I'm 19 years old, live in Winnipeg MB and want to become a pilot. 

The thing is, I've only just realized it. In the past year of thinking about it all day and night, I know that this is what I truly want to do. Up until high school I was a grade A student. But living in central Winnipeg I became a product of my environment and turned into one of those kids who just hated school. My last couple years of high school and my first 2 years of university were a mess. I graduated high school with high grades in my early years to barely passing grades in my last year. I enrolled into the University of Manitoba with the same mentality I had in high school. Ending up only finishing 3 courses in my first 2 years of university 1, withdrawing from all the others.

I am 19 now and I've realized that I need to turn my life around. Since 2011 started I've been working hard getting physically fit, I have 2 jobs this summer to help get me out of the financial slump I put myself in, and I am taking summer courses at the U of M getting 90%+ grades. I know I have no more time left to waste. I don't plan on my grades ever dropping below 90% again and once the school year starts I will involve myself in as many extra curricular activities that I can.

I wanted to know, with my history could I still become a pilot? And would ROTP be the way to go?


----------



## OldSolduer

To be honest, you should speak with a recruiter at CFRC on York and Kennedy. 

I was chasing my dream too......

But she's too fast for me..........


----------



## Intercepted

Thanks. I'll go and do that very soon. 

I realize that becoming a pilot is extremely competitive and most people who get in have been working towards that since they were little. That's why I'm open minded about other trades. What trades would I be able to get into with a degree in computer science?


----------



## Azeem

http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf

That should help you out.


----------



## dimsum

Intercepted said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'll go and do that very soon.
> 
> I realize that becoming a pilot is extremely competitive and most people who get in have been working towards that since they were little. That's why I'm open minded about other trades. What trades would I be able to get into with a degree in computer science?



Most trades will accept any bachelor's degree.


----------



## Millerov

Hello. I am considering applying for the ROTP this September in hopes to become a pilot. (Long and tough road, I know). Currently in grade 11 and hoping to attend a civi university. I'm a little unsure though about applying as it is a very big decision. I don't think my mom likes the idea of me pursuing a military career, is there any advice on how to deal with that? I don't really know anyone who is in the military


----------



## Canadian1992

Millerov if you apply ROTP there is a very good chance you could be sent to RMC instead of civi u. RMC was my third and yet that was offer. If you are prepared to forgo civi U and attend RMC then by all means apply. However you know what you're getting into. I've even heard of guys getting offers from RMC without even putting it on their application.


----------



## amayzer

Hey Millerov, at first my mom was pretty shocked that i wanted a career in the military as well. After a while and quite a few discussions about why and the military in general (her understanding was very limited) she came around and now fully supports me. It was hard because i don't know anyone in the military either but giving your mom time to think it over may help. There is also a few discussions on this site about how to get everyone on board for your decision.


----------



## pudd13

That is good advice. Just talk with her, and tell her every reason why you want to join the military. Eventually she will begin to understand, but having lots of discussions with her about it will also force you to think about why you want to join the military, and that'll help you decide if you really will apply one day.


----------



## Millerov

Thanks for the advice. I have mentioned it to her before but I feel like she changes the topic really quickly. I tend to talk to my dad about it more because his dad was in the military
so he fully supports me.



			
				Canadian1992 said:
			
		

> Millerov if you apply ROTP there is a very good chance you could be sent to RMC instead of civi u. RMC was my third and yet that was offer. If you are prepared to forgo civi U and attend RMC then by all means apply. However you know what you're getting into. I've even heard of guys getting offers from RMC without even putting it on their application.



So you aren't allowed to choose where you would like to go?


----------



## amayzer

Maybe a more direct approach asking what bothers her about it would be worth trying. Of course i don't know your mother or if you have tried this, but it helped when I was direct with my mom about her feelings on the topic. Best of luck with getting those around you to understand, i'm sure its a problem a lot of people on here have had aha.


----------



## Canadian1992

Millerov said:
			
		

> So you aren't allowed to choose where you would like to go?



No, you can order your choices and indicate that you prefer to go to Civi U, however at the end of the day it is the CF that decides where you will go, and it falls to you to either reject or accept your offer. At the end of the ROTP 2011-2012 thread this is discussed starting on page 40. Look for posts by jwtg. Then, on page 42, read jwtg's, mathabos' and George Wallace's posts.

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/92302.975.html


----------



## Millerov

amayzer said:
			
		

> Best of luck with getting those around you to understand, i'm sure its a problem a lot of people on here have had aha.



Thanks man 



			
				Canadian1992 said:
			
		

> No, you can order your choices and indicate that you prefer to go to Civi U, however at the end of the day it is the CF that decides where you will go, and it falls to you to either reject or accept your offer. At the end of the ROTP 2011-2012 thread this is discussed starting on page 40. Look for posts by jwtg. Then, on page 42, read jwtg's, mathabos' and George Wallace's posts.
> 
> http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/92302.975.html



Ahh ok. Thanks for clarifying and providing a link! Much appreciated. Would it make any difference if the program you would like to take isn't offered at RMC?


----------



## Canadian1992

Millerov said:
			
		

> Ahh ok. Thanks for clarifying and providing a link! Much appreciated. Would it make any difference if the program you would like to take isn't offered at RMC?



I'm getting a bit out of my league, but yes, I do believe that to be the case. Also, if your doing a trade such as nursing or pharmacist then you would definitely be doing civi u seeing as you cannot study those at RMC.


----------



## jwtg

Millerov said:
			
		

> Ahh ok. Thanks for clarifying and providing a link! Much appreciated. Would it make any difference if the program you would like  to take isn't offered at RMC?



The way it was explained to me would suggest no.  You list your choices of academic institution along with your choices of program at each institution.  I did not even include RMC in my options, but I will be attending RMC Kingston this fall.

When I spoke with my file manager about it, he indicated that the types of people who were actually receiving Civi U offers were currently enrolled students (doesn't make sense to pull them out of the middle of their degrees) or those people who required programs that RMC didn't offer- ie. nursing.  Nurses must study nursing, and as I understand it, nursing is not offered at RMC.

Good luck though- the recruiting climate it not always the same, and there was a time when a lot of Civ U offers went out.  Of course, that was also when a lot of offers in general went out, which doesn't seem to be the case these days.


----------



## luke_l

Intercepted said:
			
		

> I realize that becoming a pilot is extremely competitive and most people who get in have been working towards that since they were little.



There are some Pilots in the CF who got their private pilots licences when they were 16, prior to receiving a drivers licence, and have years of cadet experience.  There are others who have never sat in the pilot seat of an airplane until their Primary Flight Training in the military.  Although there _may_ be a slight advantage for people with prior flying experience, many of those people don't make it through the selection either.  Just because you haven't lived and breathed aviation since you were young doesn't put you at enough of a disadvantage (if at all)... Just go for it and give it a try.


----------



## jathukor

So I applied to the ROTP program last year (while in 1st year Aerospace Engineering at Carleton University) as Pilot,Aerospace Engineering Officer and Air Navigator. Unfortunately they ran out of room at the Air Crew Selection Centre for my pilot option. So I am applying again this year ASAP around September. My question is that I have heard in these threads that if I put ANAV and pilot, they offer you ANAV over pilot (even if you pass air crew selection). I have already taken the ANAV test and passed. So what are people's opinion/ personal experience on this? 
Thanks


----------



## pudd13

I don't think Intercepted was specifically talking about flying experience of even aviation in general, although I can't speak on his behalf. The way I interpreted what he said was that most people who get accepted as pilots are generally driven and motivated people, who excel in many areas (as are most people who get accepted into the CF) and are usually people who have had their sights set on getting wings in the CF for a while. I may be wrong though, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## milley

amayzer said:
			
		

> Congrats on the decision milley, its good to hear from you.
> 
> So do you plan to continue your education under ROTP at the University of Waterloo?



My apologies on the late response. I hope to, considering this program is offered at UW in all of Canada, however if they would rather put my into a more Navy-like program I suppose I would give it some serious consideration. However, this program is just as good at the typical Mechanical, Electrical etc. Engineerings which they offer at RMC. Systems is a mix of the typical disciplines, plus a large component of Design. I have talked to several alumni that have graduated from this program and become officers in the CF in various positions. I'm hoping to make it down to the Centre this week to discuss with a Recruiter.


----------



## pudd13

I can tell you that isn't true, jathukor. If you put down Pilot as #1 and Air Combat Systems Officer as #2 (what I assume you are referring to as AirNav), and you get offered a position for ACSO, then that is because you didn't make the cut for Pilot, and you did make the cut for ACSO. If you didn't put down ACSO, you still wouldn't make the cut for Pilot. What I was told is that they look at your first choice ONLY, see if you are suitable or not, and if you make the cut. If you don't, then they will start to look at your second and third choices.

I was worried (VERY worried) about the same thing. But that was pointless in the end. On my application I applied for Pilot, Engineering Officer, ACSO, in that order. I was offered Pilot. Engineering Officer was an in-demand trade when I applied.

The best thing you can do to ensure you get the job you want is beef up your application. If the ONLY job you are willing to work is Pilot, then don't put anything else down. If you want a job in the CF, and you are willing to do something other than Pilot, then put whatever else you are willing to do on your application. If you don't make the cut for Pilot, then at least you have a chance of being offered something else.


----------



## Millerov

pudd13 said:
			
		

> The best thing you can do to ensure you get the job you want is beef up your application. If the ONLY job you are willing to work is Pilot, then don't put anything else down. If you want a job in the CF, and you are willing to do something other than Pilot, then put whatever else you are willing to do on your application. If you don't make the cut for Pilot, then at least you have a chance of being offered something else.



What sort of things would beef up your application/resume if you are applying for a pilot?



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> The way it was explained to me would suggest no.  You list your choices of academic institution along with your choices of program at each institution.  I did not even include RMC in my options, but I will be attending RMC Kingston this fall.



I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## pudd13

Millerov said:
			
		

> What sort of things would beef up your application/resume if you are applying for a pilot?



What will help you beef up your application if you are applying for Pilot are the same things that will help you beef up your application for any trade you are applying for in the CF, and especially through ROTP. In short, be the very best you can be in every aspect you can think of, and don't ever be satisfied with mediocrity. You know what your own weaknesses are, so start by improving those. It is impossible to know what is "good enough" because it changes every year. You will be stacked up against the other people that are applying, not to some rubric where they say "yup he makes the cut for pilot, so we'll give him a job." You need to make the cut, as well as beat out all the other people who also make the cut. (By "making the cut," I mean having passed the CFAT, medical, interview, Aircrew Selection, and Aircrew medical). Never stop improving yourself! Every small little thing counts. Work harder at school, play more team sports, and do more volunteering. The CF will never tell you that your application is too good, or that you have prepared too much. However, they may tell you that you didn't do enough to be competitive. You are in control of it, so if this is your dream, then pull out all the stops to accomplish it. That applies for any job that anyone is applying for in the CF.


----------



## Millerov

Makes complete sense. Thanks for the info!



			
				pudd13 said:
			
		

> You are in control of it, so if this is your dream, then pull out all the stops to accomplish it. That applies for any job that anyone is applying for in the CF.



I'll try my best! I've played on a lot of sports teams and have at least 40 hours of community service. Always room for improvement though!


----------



## Chanbomb11

i am currently in grade 12 and was unsure about what i wanted to do after school. I finally decided to pursue my childhood dream of the military but it was too late to apply to RMC, so for this reason i will be staying back for a fifth year of high school. will this affect my likeliness of getting accepted? my grades range widely but my top six U courses are all in the 80's. i have played hockey 10 years, football 4, rugby 2 and soccer one. i have voluntarily worked in orphanages in both the Phillipines and Ukraine and this summer and next year i plan on taking French courses. I would like to study history and be an infantry officer.

What are my chances of getting in? what can i do to improve them? and would joining the reserves this summer help my chances?


----------



## amayzer

milley said:
			
		

> My apologies on the late response. I hope to, considering this program is offered at UW in all of Canada, however if they would rather put my into a more Navy-like program I suppose I would give it some serious consideration. However, this program is just as good at the typical Mechanical, Electrical etc. Engineerings which they offer at RMC. Systems is a mix of the typical disciplines, plus a large component of Design. I have talked to several alumni that have graduated from this program and become officers in the CF in various positions. I'm hoping to make it down to the Centre this week to discuss with a Recruiter.



No problem. I guess it does make sense to continue at UW if you already go there. Good idea talking to the recruiter, hope that goes well.



			
				Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> ]What are my chances of getting in? what can i do to improve them? and would joining the reserves this summer help my chances?



Well I cant say i know much about your chances, it's all about how you stack up against the other applicants.
As for improving your chances pudd13's post was great, more volunteering, sports, anything that can improve your application. 
Regarding the reserves; from what I've heard military experience is valued but I dont know if it would be too late to join the reserves, maybe someone else has more insight?

It might be good to share what everyone is planning on doing this summer to improve their application/prepare for the selection process.

Personally, I'm planning on working a fair bit, volunteering at a local Day Camp for a week or two, and playing hockey.
I also plan on reading up more about the CF and the application process and working out and running to stay in shape.
I would like volunteer some more and I plan on looking into that.
At the moment though I just want to finish exams for this year aha. Although thinking about applying so soon is great motivation for studying!


----------



## George Wallace

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> i am currently in grade 12 and was unsure about what i wanted to do after school. I finally decided to pursue my childhood dream of the military but it was too late to apply to RMC, so for this reason i will be staying back for a fifth year of high school. will this affect my likeliness of getting accepted? my grades range widely but my top six U courses are all in the 80's. i have played hockey 10 years, football 4, rugby 2 and soccer one. i have voluntarily worked in orphanages in both the Phillipines and Ukraine and this summer and next year i plan on taking French courses. I would like to study history and be an infantry officer.
> 
> What are my chances of getting in? what can i do to improve them? and would joining the reserves this summer help my chances?



Please pay more attention in English class.  Your writing skills are woefully lacking.  If you can not communicate here, you will not be able to communicate at RMC, nor in the CF.  The end result will be FAILURE.  

As for joining the Reserves this summer; you are too late.  You should have thought of that last Fall.


----------



## milley

amayzer said:
			
		

> No problem. I guess it does make sense to continue at UW if you already go there. Good idea talking to the recruiter, hope that goes well.



Well, I went in today and my degree is the only Engineering degree that isn't accepted for MS ENG by the Forces.
I'm kind of extremely frustrated, and now have to decide on whether to change my program (degree), whether to switch schools and degrees, or to just give up and work at a civilian job. Major sigh ...


----------



## milley

Stacked said:
			
		

> Or pick another trade?



Well yes, thank you, I also know that one too.


----------



## amayzer

milley said:
			
		

> Well, I went in today and my degree is the only Engineering degree that isn't accepted for MS ENG by the Forces.
> I'm kind of extremely frustrated, and now have to decide on whether to change my program (degree), whether to switch schools and degrees, or to just give up and work at a civilian job. Major sigh ...



Damn, thats unfortunate. Good thing you went in now as opposed to later; now atleast you have some time to mull it over.


----------



## canada94

I plan on applying for Infantry, Armoured and Artillery. 

The plan is to apply at these two civi universities; Brock or Mount Allison, however RMC will be my third pick. I am so excited and although I am in grade 11 

I took 2 grade 12 classes last year and I finished with a solid 90%, which was extremely motivational for me as I have never pushed myself academically 

that hard!



PS: Is anyone else who is applying from around the Niagara region?


----------



## jathukor

Is it possible for someone who has applied for pilot (choice 1) , AERE (choice 2) and ACSO (choice 3), to be offered choice 2 or 3 even if they passes air crew selection for pilot?

and also... What is the air crew selection medical process. I have tried to find information about the medical process but haven't had any luck. Is it like a physical fitness examination or more of a thing to determine if you would fit inside a cockpit. 

Thanks


----------



## Bowen

Simple answer, yes.
There's more candidates that pass ASC than there are available slots for Pilot. I passed the ACSO Exam and was offered my 3rd choice as AEC instead. Happens all the time.


----------



## Melbatoast

jathukor said:
			
		

> and also... What is the air crew selection medical process. I have tried to find information about the medical process but haven't had any luck. Is it like a physical fitness examination or more of a thing to determine if you would fit inside a cockpit.
> 
> Thanks



It's both, but primarily a physical fitness evaluation.  Additional vision tests, lung function tests and a heart ultrasound are the biggest checks that I recall, then a doctor gives you a once over and final thumbs up or down.  That takes most of the time.  The measurement portion just takes a couple of minutes, but you have to be able to fit in a certain number of aircraft in order to pass.


----------



## gawnewiththewind

I will be applying as soon as possible in Sept too. I was too late this year to get my application in, so hopefully this year around! I am going for an engineering degree at RMC, looking to go for Marine Surface and Sub-Surface, Naval Combat Systems Engineering, or Marine Systems Engineering. Right now, I'm just doing several distance ed courses to improve grades, working out (those pushups get me every time!), and volunteering in any spare time  I graduated this June, so I'm intending to spend 2011 prepping for selection. I am so glad I found this site, there's SO much info, I don't even know where to start


----------



## canada94

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> I will be applying as soon as possible in Sept too. I was too late this year to get my application in, so hopefully this year around! I am going for an engineering degree at RMC, looking to go for Marine Surface and Sub-Surface, Naval Combat Systems Engineering, or Marine Systems Engineering. Right now, I'm just doing several distance ed courses to improve grades, working out (those pushups get me every time!), and volunteering in any spare time  I graduated this June, so I'm intending to spend 2011 prepping for selection. I am so glad I found this site, there's SO much info, I don't even know where to start



It really is a massive resource of information, its just completely awesome! I can't wait to apply wooooop.


----------



## Chanbomb11

First off i would like to thank George Wallace, I am now re-taking grade 12 english in my 5th year of high school. My previous grade was a 76%, but clearly this was not good enough, having seen my last post.

I would also like to add that, this website is amazing and has provided so much insight into the CF for me personally. I have also told quite a few friends ,who are also interested in the forces, to check out this website. It has helped them substantially as well as myself. 

Thank-you everyone that posts and makes this website possible.


----------



## canada94

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> First off i would like to thank George Wallace, I am now re-taking grade 12 english in my 5th year of high school. My previous grade was a 76%, but clearly this was not good enough, having seen my last post.
> 
> I would also like to add that, this website is amazing and has provided so much insight into the CF for me personally. I have also told quite a few friends ,who are also interested in the forces, to check out this website. It has helped them substantially as well as myself.
> 
> Thank-you everyone that posts and makes this website possible.



Highly agree on the mass amount of quality information on this site, as to your english mark I myself usually have english as my lowest mark, I hope to get it to an 85-90 this year but it usually lands on 80%. Just be the best you can be in everything, from work, volunteering, school and even to sports. Everything helps from what many people who have gone through this very same progress on this website have stated.

Just as a directing tool if anyone wants to read examples and get a good understanding of what we will in the application process go through (if you apply that is) read this thread!

- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92302.0.html

I know its long, but A LOT of good information is in it. Just trying to help!

- Mike

PS: George is only trying to help, this site sees massive volumes of people asking "am I going to get in" which is not a realistic question. Just write clean and neat so everyone can understand, otherwise reading all of your achievements looks good and makes you what would seem to be a good competitive applicant.


----------



## runormal

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> i am currently in grade 12 and was unsure about what i wanted to do after school. I finally decided to pursue my childhood dream of the military but it was too late to apply to RMC, so for this reason i will be staying back for a fifth year of high school. will this affect my likeliness of getting accepted? my grades range widely but my top six U courses are all in the 80's. i have played hockey 10 years, football 4, rugby 2 and soccer one. i have voluntarily worked in orphanages in both the Phillipines and Ukraine and this summer and next year i plan on taking French courses. I would like to study history and be an infantry officer.
> 
> What are my chances of getting in? what can i do to improve them? and would joining the reserves this summer help my chances?



I will let you know from personal experience that they do not solely care about the average of your top 6 4u courses. They take an average of your high school courses. My highschool average was 73%, I was told the average Highschool Average they accepted was around 80% last year. The average of my top six 4u courses was 86%   :facepalm:. I was declined due to low grade 9 and 10 marks. You can't change the past so work as hard you can this year. Volunteer as much as you can, play sports as much as you can, get involved with music. Best of luck.

P.S I stayed back for a 5th year as well, I can only see it helping, as it brought my MHF4U mark from a 47 to a 81, as well I matured so much in that year. I have a few tips for the 5th year try to take all of your "important classes" 1st semester if possible, as a good amount of your friends that came back for a fifth will quit after 1st semester. Then they constantly harass you to come go partying with them because "it's just highschool and it doesn't matter." As well i really started to sick of highschool near mid may and stopped caring which resulted in my chemistry mark dropping from 83 - 70  :facepalm: .


----------



## canada94

runormal said:
			
		

> I will let you know from personal experience that they do not solely care about the average of your top 6 4u courses. They take an average of your high school courses. My highschool average was 73%, I was told the average Highschool Average they accepted was around 80% last year. The average of my top six 4u courses was 86%   :facepalm:. I was declined due to low grade 9 and 10 marks. You can't change the past so work as hard you can this year. Volunteer as much as you can, play sports as much as you can, get involved with music. Best of luck.
> 
> P.S I stayed back for a 5th year as well, I can only see it helping, as it brought my MHF4U mark from a 47 to a 81, as well I matured so much in that year. I have a few tips for the 5th year try to take all of your "important classes" 1st semester if possible, as a good amount of your friends that came back for a fifth will quit after 1st semester. Then they constantly harass you to come go partying with them because "it's just highschool and it doesn't matter." As well i really started to sick of highschool near mid may and stopped caring which resulted in my chemistry mark dropping from 83 - 70  :facepalm: .



Did they give that as the reason you where turned down? Having a 73% high school average?

Also what trades did you apply for? I would like to get a better understanding, as my overall highschool average can't be any higher then a 80ish so this slightly freaks me out; grade 10 was a brutal year for me very bad marks..

Thanks!


----------



## runormal

Yeah that was the reason "Due to low 9-10 marks". However, the RMC rep that came to our school told me he himself had a 72% average and got in the 3rd year he applied for pilot. I applied for MARS, ARTY, Engineer. I suppose my fate may have been different had I of chosen Construction Engineer, or Naval combat engineer. (Since those jobs are still in demand) I was told somewhere between my medical and interview that I had no chance for RMC, but CIVY U was still an option. However the odds of me getting Civy U for engineering which is offered @ RMC I'm sure was pretty slim. That being said I got declined from ROTP the same time everyone got their acceptance letters. I was informed that last year was a very competitive year. 

I wouldn't worry about having a 80 HS average. You can't change the past, plus maybe this year will be a weak year . Just beef up your application like I'm doing. I got declined for this year, first thing I did was apply to a reserve unit, played another year of soccer. 

This Year I think, I'm going to apply for 
MARS
Engineer Officer
ACSO (If my eyes are good enough, have looked into it)

Degrees - I'm not sure. Currently going to start 1st year computer science @ ottawa u.


----------



## canada94

runormal said:
			
		

> Yeah that was the reason "Due to low 9-10 marks". However, the RMC rep that came to our school told me he himself had a 72% average and got in the 3rd year he applied for pilot. I applied for MARS, ARTY, Engineer. I suppose my fate may have been different had I of chosen Construction Engineer, or Naval combat engineer. (Since those jobs are still in demand) I was told somewhere between my medical and interview that I had no chance for RMC, but CIVY U was still an option. However the odds of me getting Civy U for engineering which is offered @ RMC I'm sure was pretty slim. That being said I got declined from ROTP the same time everyone got their acceptance letters. I was informed that last year was a very competitive year.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about having a 80 HS average. You can't change the past, plus maybe this year will be a weak year . Just beef up your application like I'm doing. I got declined for this year, first thing I did was apply to a reserve unit, played another year of soccer.
> 
> This Year I think, I'm going to apply for
> MARS
> Engineer Officer
> ACSO (If my eyes are good enough, have looked into it)
> 
> Degrees - I'm not sure. Currently going to start 1st year computer science @ ottawa u.



To be honest I am not truly aware of what my overall high school average really is.. my grade 11 was a 91% but I can only imagine my grade 10 marks killed that.. Well we will see what happens, oops. You are applying I should have read more clear.

Good luck with your application! 

And I hear yeah.. I just got accepted to a mayor's youth advisory council.. I am playing every sport I have played in the past again this year, and I am coaching lacrosse and hockey.

Keep posted on the progress!


----------



## Luke18

I've been stressing out for the past 3 days on this subject. My story is this, going into highschool (Grade 10 - Alberta) I flunked off quite a bit. Passed some courses and failed others. However, this past year i have gotten everything together. I've just finished English 30-1, Social 30-1 in my grade 11 year and plan on redoing English 30-1 next semester to attain a higher average. I wish to attend prep year at RMC Saint Jean after coming to the conclusion that my horrible marks from grade 10 will most likely halt me from attending RMC Kingston right out of highschool. Im convinced now that I will apply for the trades Infantry, Armour, Intelligence in that order. 

I have very good extra curriculars like volunteering for a political party, tutoring history and social studies at my school, lifesaving courses under my belt, being on the Football team, part time job, and volunteering in my community for a couple charities. 

And I've already racked up several good sources for references letters.

One more problem is i suck at math, no matter how hard I try. 

Are my bad grade 10 marks and bad math marks going to adversely affect my chances for ROTP selection? and If so, how bad?
Im going into grade 12 this year and thus applying for ROTP in October. If i attain a goood average this year (80's) will that give me a good chance of selection? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hurricane

Not sure about alberta, but when I graduated the only marks that appear on our transcript in NB was Grade 11 and 12 Courses. All others were irellevant.


----------



## Bowen

It should be fine. They focus mainly on grade 11 and 12 marks. Those are the marks that reflect how motivated and hard working you are now. Even if your average isn't stellar, make sure you have a well-rounded application. I think my average when I graduated was only in mid 70's. But I had lots of volunteering, leadership, sports and music experience.


----------



## Luke18

Yeah thanks for the reply. 

I dont totally understand why some posters on here make such a big deal about Grade 10 marks. However, i do realize this is the military im joining here not a civilian institution, so there obviously is going to be an emphasis on past performance. 

Also, I never took french throughout HS. Will that harm my chances at selection. 
Remember, Im applying for prep year at RMC Saint Jean.


----------



## Azeem

Luke18 said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks for the reply.
> 
> I dont totally understand why some posters on here make such a big deal about Grade 10 marks. However, i do realize this is the military im joining here not a civilian institution, so there obviously is going to be an emphasis on past performance.
> 
> Also, I never took french throughout HS. Will that harm my chances at selection.
> Remember, Im applying for prep year at RMC Saint Jean.



My transcripts shows grade 10, 11, and 12 marks. The CFRC averaged all marks, and used that average for my file. I'm not sure how it works in Alberta but I _assume_ all applicants are under the same standard.  

_Edit: I have recently found this on forces.ca which corrects me on my previous comment. Academic Performance — an assessment of a candidate’s top six most recent marks related to the requirements of the chosen programme._

As for not taking french in high school it will not necessarily harm your chance but it will not help it either. Ease yourself though because I was selected for ROTP this year and I did not take any french in high school either.

The best advice I can give you is be the best applicant you can be. Get yourself enrolled into some volunteer programs that you are interested in. I don't think you should volunteer in something just so it looks good on your application. For example, if you are interested in hockey, you should maybe volunteer as a coach. My reasoning for this is because during your interview you could be asked why you volunteered for whatever you did, and believe me you do not want your answer to be, "because I heard you need volunteer experience to get better chances at being accepted to ROTP". Try to get some experience in leadership positions aswell.


----------



## Luke18

Thank you Azeem! 

I know, i recently seen that on forces.ca as well and had second thoughts on what was being said on here. 
So i shouldnt be loseing any sleep over this? 

And.. when I apply in October I give out a copy of my high school transcripts and progress reports on my current grades? 
and its those grades (grade 12) which matter the most?


----------



## Pusser

Not trying to be a d**k here, but you should concentrate on your writing a bit.  If things are still as they were when I went through the process, you will have to submit an essay, which needs to be written well.  Your posts contain basic errors in grammar, punctuation, syntax and spelling.


----------



## Luke18

I respect the advice Pusser.


----------



## Pusser

Luke18 said:
			
		

> I respect the advice Pusser.



I'm glad and not just because it was me who pointed this out (others would have if I hadn't gotten to it first).  

The ability to take criticism and learn from it is a mark of maturity that will serve you well in any situation in any walk of life.  From what I've seen in your posts (writing skills aside), you seem to be a mature young person who recognizes a weakness and is trying to correct it.  Good for you!  The usual response to this type of criticism (you are by no means the first to be thus criticized) is to lash back about how unimportant writing skills are on an internet forum and perhaps in the modern world general.  I can tell you from experience that this assertion is completely untrue.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Luke18

Anyone else?


----------



## GnyHwy

Pusser said:
			
		

> The usual response to this type of criticism (you are by no means the first to be thus criticized) is to lash back about how unimportant writing skills are on an internet forum and perhaps in the modern world general.  I can tell you from experience that this assertion is completely untrue.



I concur.  Although writing skills are not overly important at lower levels, the ability to express your message in writing is important.  If you believe your message or idea deserves attention, and your message is of great importance, it could be read by important people.  If it is not well written, you will lose the attention and confidence of the readers and ultimately, not convey your message the way you intended.


----------



## Chanbomb11

runormal said:
			
		

> I will let you know from personal experience that they do not solely care about the average of your top 6 4u courses. They take an average of your high school courses. My highschool average was 73%, I was told the average Highschool Average they accepted was around 80% last year. The average of my top six 4u courses was 86%   :facepalm:. I was declined due to low grade 9 and 10 marks. You can't change the past so work as hard you can this year. Volunteer as much as you can, play sports as much as you can, get involved with music. Best of luck.
> 
> P.S I stayed back for a 5th year as well, I can only see it helping, as it brought my MHF4U mark from a 47 to a 81, as well I matured so much in that year. I have a few tips for the 5th year try to take all of your "important classes" 1st semester if possible, as a good amount of your friends that came back for a fifth will quit after 1st semester. Then they constantly harass you to come go partying with them because "it's just highschool and it doesn't matter." As well i really started to sick of highschool near mid may and stopped caring which resulted in my chemistry mark dropping from 83 - 70  :facepalm: .



Thanks for that information Runormal. I have a feeling my grade nine, ten and eleven grades will really hurt my application. Thanks for the advice on grade thirteen as well. I'm taking all of my important courses first semester because I'm undecided on whether or not to stay for a second semester. If i dont go second semester i plan on working and volunteering! Would you reccomend going the full year having done this yourself?


----------



## LOLslamball

I went down to the recruiting office today and dropped off my application my first and only choice is Pilot.

I am starting 2nd year at Simon Fraser University going to major in History or Psychology (and minor in the other), my first three choices were all civy-u but I would accept a place at RMC.  

I'm also in the middle of my PPL, not that it has that big of an effect on applications,  but when I started flying I wasn't sure if I wanted to go CF or not, and thanks to this site, and learning a lot more that is certainly not the case anymore.

Its nice to know what I finally want to do with my life after so many years of wondering. 

Here's to waiting.


----------



## Deleted member 44947

I am currently applying for ROTP to hopefully get accepted into RMC and if not hopefully Ryerson U. I want to get my BA there and hopefully move up from there, Either Infantry Officer or Intelligence Officer. My local Recruiter said those two would probably be best.
Now for the question, my average in Highschool for grade 12 is a mediocre 76% and that is because I failed a course because of a withdraw but the school systems didn't exactly register that. 3 of my 7 academic course were over a 90% and the rest 65%-79%. But I did not take math for grade 12 but did take it in Grade 11, and passed with about 70%. I am not the strongest in math. But I am taking an extra year of highschool to step my act up and I know its abit late for that, but I still want to try, because becoming an officer in the military has been my dream since I was 5 (Im being serious).
I willl most likely get an 85%-95% Average next year, but will that matter if my marks last year in grade 12 was an under 80% average. I have over 200 volunteer hours, and I got accepted into a leadership camp in grade 9 which was a span of 4 years. And I have been employed at 3 jobs all for more than 2 years, and end up in a Senior or management position (Such as Senior Staff Manager). I havent been on any sports teams in Highschool, but was on football and rugby team outside of school.
Sorry if this post is confusing, I am tired but I just wanted to know what are my chances of being accepted into ROTP. And will I most likely get accepted into a Civy Uni, with those marks. :S 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## canada94

I can't apply for another week.. I need my transcript and so on. However I had been  keeping my eye on the Recruiting site looking at what trades were receiving applications, Inf O, Arm O and Arty O are what I had in mind however all have appeared to have been "closed" to applications.  :-\

On Monday I'll take an early trip to the CFRC to see what my options are.. 

I guess this could be an "update".


----------



## LOLslamball

As far as I know they don't post why they are taking applications for. The ones they show online are not for ROTP because they're really hiring the ROTP applicants 4 years in advance.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> As far as I know they don't post why they are taking applications for. The ones they show online are not for ROTP because they're really hiring the ROTP applicants 4 years in advance.



Really? If this is true.. this is very relieving. Thank you!


----------



## LOLslamball

Yeah, when I went down they initially said, "we're not taking applications for pilot" and then he saw my ROTP form and took my application.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I went down they initially said, "we're not taking applications for pilot" and then he saw my ROTP form and took my application.



That's awesome! I can't wait for school to start so I can start my application (weird? excited for school haha).  Thank you, and goodluck with your application! Keep everyone up to date with your progress!


----------



## cainegchapman

I plan to get the paperwork started in early September. I will be applying for Military Studies & Strategy, with a minor in psychology or business administration (if they will allow me to minor in a subject). Leading up to it, I will be aiming for a 92% average, be a part of 3 school sports, the debate team, the student council, and own and operate my 4 businesses (car cleaning, selling graffiti art, lawn care, and housekeeping). I'm going into grade 12, and so I will be applying with first semester mid-term marks and my grade 11 marks (87% average).
   I am bilingual, so I was told that I might be sent to St. Jean in Quebec to get me fully immersed in a French culture.
   If I don't get accepted the first time, I am staying for grade 13 and re-applying!


----------



## LOLslamball

Just got a call today to come in for my CFAT on September 13th at 8am.  They may be able to squeeze me in for part of my medical is what I was told.

Wasn't expecting the call to come so soon, but I'm pumped.


----------



## amayzer

It's nice to start hearing from more people!

I called my local CFRC the other day and they told me to do the online application and sent it the National Recruiting Center in North Bay. I thought it would just be processed through the applicants preferred RC. I guess not.
So now I'm doing that application now and hoping to send it in soon although I have a question for anyone else who is in high school and has done or is doing the online application: 
On the education section what did you guys put? In the drop down list there's only universities and I was unsure how to indicate that i had completed 3 years of highschool but hadn't graduated yet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## canada94

amayzer said:
			
		

> It's nice to start hearing from more people!
> 
> I called my local CFRC the other day and they told me to do the online application and sent it the National Recruiting Center in North Bay. I thought it would just be processed through the applicants preferred RC. I guess not.
> So now I'm doing that application now and hoping to send it in soon although I have a question for anyone else who is in high school and has done or is doing the online application:
> On the education section what did you guys put? In the drop down list there's only universities and I was unsure how to indicate that i had completed 3 years of highschool but hadn't graduated yet. Any help would be appreciated.



Me and you are on the same boat! However, I plan on taking it in person regardless so the stuff I don't "understand" I will have a recruiter help me fill out. September 7th first day of school I will be handing my application in. Sounds so corny, but I am so dam excited! I hope I get'a call nice'n quick to 8)

PS: Another question.. do I simply keep "updating" my transcript every time my marks change? Or does my first initial transcript get sent in and determine if I am accepted or not?


----------



## amayzer

canada94 said:
			
		

> Me and you are on the same boat! However, I plan on taking it in person regardless so the stuff I don't "understand" I will have a recruiter help me fill out. September 7th first day of school I will be handing my application in. Sounds so corny, but I am so dam excited! I hope I get'a call nice'n quick to 8)
> 
> PS: Another question.. do I simply keep "updating" my transcript every time my marks change? Or does my first initial transcript get sent in and determine if I am accepted or not?



That might be a good call because there have been a few things that on the application that could use clarification aha.

Um as far as i know you can bring in your updated transcript after midterms for first semester of Gr. 12 and have those considered as well.


----------



## canada94

amayzer said:
			
		

> That might be a good call because there have been a few things that on the application that could use clarification aha.
> 
> Um as far as i know you can bring in your updated transcript after midterms for first semester of Gr. 12 and have those considered as well.



That is good to know! I was a little freaked out!


----------



## 742_guy

Hey guys,

So I havent been on the forum much since last year... I had no idea that there would be a 2012- 3013 forum started already! that's really awesome to see though. I haven't made many posts, but last year I found this site to be very helpful throughout my application... So I'm looking forward to once again hearing what everybody else is up to throughout their applications!

I applied to pilot last year, made it through the CFAT, passed the interview and also completed Aircrew Selection in Trenton.... Everything went well, and so I was placed on the final merit board for RMC, unfortunately I never got an acceptance call... It was kind of disappointing, but it's given me another year to reconsider and to become 100% sure that this is what I want to do!

Luckily I already had my acceptance at Civi U, I'll be studying Civil engineering at Carleton come next week...

I continued to build my application and finally dropped it off this afternoon, so now I just wait for the call for the medical and interview!

Looking forward to going through the process all over again! 

Anyways, good luck to everybody this year!


----------



## jetfuelcola

I need to know if I can get into ROTP for an arts degree with a grade 11 math mark of 68%. 

I just graduated highschool in BC and I'm taking a year off before ROTP to do Math 12 and Physics 12 online. I was getting ready to apply, but the recruiter said that with any mark below 70%, they won't even bother to LOOK at my application. My math 11 mark was 68% - and that was the second time I'd done Math 11, I'd been unsatisfied with my mark and knowledge retention after grade 11 and redid the course in grade 12; I would have been more successful but it's awfully difficult to keep your grades up while you're watching your father die of cancer. 

Appart from that math mark, I believe I'm a very good candidate. I'm confident I can do well in math 12 this year, but I won't have that transcript for a long time and I need my app in ASAP. Should I bother applying for ROTP, or should I put it off yet another year and join after 1st year civie uni?


----------



## cwright16

I have actually been in the ROTP program before, and I completed our orientation training, but in all honesty I got a little homesick and made a ridiculous choice over a woman (I left the forces). I know everyone will laugh and everything, but I can tell you younger folks it's a tough choice you're making, especially if you've never been away from home. With that being said, stick to your guns. This program (ROTP) is the best thing that could ever happen to you if you choose to get in. Since I left I have regretted the decision everyday and am just now fighting to get back in. I have filled out the paperwork and plan to take it to my recruiter this coming week. You may feel lonely there, but trust in the people around you, because they will become the best friends you've ever had. I only spent just over a month and a half with those people and I still talk to them. I would have reapplied sooner but my parents were extremely against it, they frowned anytime I mentioned it. Now I don't care, and I want to go back. The three occupations I am applying for are:

MARS Officer
Infantry Officer
Engineering Officer

I have a few questions for any people currently serving that hang around the forum:

I currently have a house and a vehicle which I am paying for. I know the ROTP pay isn't enough to sustain them. Are there programs in place to help people who need a little more financial assistance while studying? Selling these are not an option as I have a fiancee and child whom need them while I'm away.

Would NCM be a better choice? I don't really want to hear it, but I do have journeyman trade certification as an automotive technician, and I am a 3rd Class Power Engineer. I don't want to go NCM, but financially I may be better off.

I really hope to get back into the program, and I already e-mailed the recruitment center and told them of my intentions to re-apply and that I am 100% committed, because hindsite is always 20/20 and I am still young enough to correct my mistake (26 yrs old). 

I wish the best of luck to you all applying, and if you do get in, stick with it, and hopefully I'll be there with you all come next fall. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## canada94

742_guy said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> So I havent been on the forum much since last year... I had no idea that there would be a 2012- 3013 forum started already! that's really awesome to see though. I haven't made many posts, but last year I found this site to be very helpful throughout my application... So I'm looking forward to once again hearing what everybody else is up to throughout their applications!
> 
> I applied to pilot last year, made it through the CFAT, passed the interview and also completed Aircrew Selection in Trenton.... Everything went well, and so I was placed on the final merit board for RMC, unfortunately I never got an acceptance call... It was kind of disappointing, but it's given me another year to reconsider and to become 100% sure that this is what I want to do!
> 
> Luckily I already had my acceptance at Civi U, I'll be studying Civil engineering at Carleton come next week...
> 
> I continued to build my application and finally dropped it off this afternoon, so now I just wait for the call for the medical and interview!
> 
> Looking forward to going through the process all over again!
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everybody this year!



Hi! I am not in the Forces however read this thread through it is someone asking a question similar to your's.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102378.0/topicseen.html


PS: You won't be judged by me


----------



## cwright16

Thanks for that m8, I can honestly say I'm not at pigheaded or naive as that fellow. I understand that what they pay is what they pay, it just can't hurt to ask. And if I cannot afford to attend ROTP training then I'm not adverse to NCM training with an Officer position application a few years down the road. I am just interested in serving the country. Thanks again.


----------



## canada94

cwright16 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that m8, I can honestly say I'm not at pigheaded or naive as that fellow. I understand that what they pay is what they pay, it just can't hurt to ask. And if I cannot afford to attend ROTP training then I'm not adverse to NCM training with an Officer position application a few years down the road. I am just interested in serving the country. Thanks again.



There is nothing wrong with asking questions, just as the old saying does,

there is no stupid questions! 

Good luck with whatever you choose, and I am sure everything turn out well if you put good effort!


----------



## scriptox

Just picked up my transcript at school today. I've had my questionnaire ready since Monday and for some reason I just keep putting it off. Maybe it's just me worrying about the CFAT and feeling that I should keep preparing. This coming Monday will be the day to drop it off 


As always, good luck to those who are applying!


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Just picked up my transcript at school today. I've had my questionnaire ready since Monday and for some reason I just keep putting it off. Maybe it's just me worrying about the CFAT and feeling that I should keep preparing. This coming Monday will be the day to drop it off
> 
> 
> As always, good luck to those who are applying!



My recruiter (or soon to be one) is only available Tuesday and Friday, I did the same as you I have everything ready! I am simply just waiting for Tuesday!

I got my transcript to discover that what I thought (that my grade 9/10 mark were terrible) was actually wrong and I have an overall average throughout high school of 84 which I was not expecting.. I was expecting literally a 77 or something haha. 

Everything is completed however, the security, application, ROTP questionnaire blah blah, just gott'a hand it in


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> My recruiter (or soon to be one) is only available Tuesday and Friday, I did the same as you I have everything ready! I am simply just waiting for Tuesday!
> 
> I got my transcript to discover that what I thought (that my grade 9/10 mark were terrible) was actually wrong and I have an overall average throughout high school of 84 which I was not expecting.. I was expecting literally a 77 or something haha.
> 
> Everything is completed however, the security, application, ROTP questionnaire blah blah, just gott'a hand it in



Nice, I was I could say the same about my overall High School average. I reckon it may be around the low low 80s. Also, I thought we were just supposed to hand the questionnaire in and transcript? According to RMC's application procedure's page ( http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rratq-ppqape-eng.asp ), they make no mention of submitting any other documents. Regardless, if I need to submit more forms such as the application and security forms, I already have them ready since I planned on joining the reserves a few months back.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Nice, I was I could say the same about my overall High School average. I reckon it may be around the low low 80s. Also, I thought we were just supposed to hand the questionnaire in and transcript? According to RMC's application procedure's page ( http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rratq-ppqape-eng.asp ), they make no mention of submitting any other documents. Regardless, if I need to submit more forms such as the application and security forms, I already have them ready since I planned on joining the reserves a few months back.



I called CFRC Hamilton and they told me to have everything in as quick as I can, (Security, Applicatio etc). I hope they end up "needing" them as its been a pain in the @$$ getting them to properly print at home!

I assume you should also bring your birth certificate, and other documents when you hand in your questionnaire.


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> I called CFRC Hamilton and they told me to have everything in as quick as I can, (Security, Applicatio etc). I hope they end up "needing" them as its been a pain in the @$$ getting them to properly print at home!
> 
> I assume you should also bring your birth certificate, and other documents when you hand in your questionnaire.



I see.. that's good to know then. I will be going to CFRC Hamilton as well so let's see what happens from there.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> I see.. that's good to know then. I will be going to CFRC Hamilton as well so let's see what happens from there.



Funny that you are going to CFRC Hamilton hehe, but I will be now going to a recruiter in St. Catherines as it would be closer for me. They provided me with his number, so if in turn you are closer to St. Catherines rather then Hamilton PM me and I'll give you his number and times of availability.


----------



## LOLslamball

scriptox said:
			
		

> I called CFRC Hamilton and they told me to have everything in as quick as I can, (Security, Applicatio etc). I hope they end up "needing" them as its been a pain in the @$$ getting them to properly print at home!
> 
> I assume you should also bring your birth certificate, and other documents when you hand in your questionnaire.



There is a checklist of what you need to bring, I believe it is on one of the last pages of the application form.  

That being said, it states "birth certificate OR proof of citizenship" so I brought my passport, and I got a call the same day asking me to bring my birth certificate.  So bring your birth certificate just in case.


----------



## canada94

I will be now handing in my application Friday rather then today.. I called and got a-hold of him personally (the Recruiter), he was busy with a line up and said to come Friday morning.. hopefully this time for real 

When I began to make an application last year with a reserve regiment they took a picture or I guess a scan of everything, every document that is.


----------



## LOLslamball

Just finished my CFAT.  I wasn't told anything afterwards, just brought into a room with 5 of the 6 people and told to fill out the drug survey form.  

I brushed up on math and breezed through the CFAT, like it has been said before, if you study it is easy.

Medicals booked for one week from today, eye test booked for tomorrow morning and going to see my doctor in an hour to find out about the rest.

Also, they paid us for travel expenses/lunch, haven't heard of that, maybe people thought it wasn't important enough to mention, I'm not complaining.

Pretty excited, got my sn, and nothing else to worry about until ACS.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Just finished my CFAT.  I wasn't told anything afterwards, just brought into a room with 5 of the 6 people and told to fill out the drug survey form.
> 
> I brushed up on math and breezed through the CFAT, like it has been said before, if you study it is easy.
> 
> Medicals booked for one week from today, eye test booked for tomorrow morning and going to see my doctor in an hour to find out about the rest.
> 
> Also, they paid us for travel expenses/lunch, haven't heard of that, maybe people thought it wasn't important enough to mention, I'm not complaining.
> 
> Pretty excited, got my sn, and nothing else to worry about until ACS.



That is awesome good for you!


----------



## scriptox

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Just finished my CFAT.  I wasn't told anything afterwards, just brought into a room with 5 of the 6 people and told to fill out the drug survey form.
> 
> I brushed up on math and breezed through the CFAT, like it has been said before, if you study it is easy.
> 
> Medicals booked for one week from today, eye test booked for tomorrow morning and going to see my doctor in an hour to find out about the rest.
> 
> Also, they paid us for travel expenses/lunch, haven't heard of that, maybe people thought it wasn't important enough to mention, I'm not complaining.
> 
> Pretty excited, got my sn, and nothing else to worry about until ACS.



Good for you man! One step closer I guess eh ? Haha, so I've talked with my parents and what not, my mother seems to keep forgetting that we have to go down to the CFRC to hand in my documents. Unfortunately, she only gets back from work at 4:00, and the CFRC closes at 4:30. Coupled with that is the 20 minute commute, so, hopefully tomorrow she will rush home in time. However, this problem would be rectified if I had my own car by now. Got the license but no car... shame haha. 

If you don't mind me asking LOLslamball, how exactly did you brush up on your skills? Through a text book? Tutoring? Or just simple review through various websites around the internet? 

Thanks and congratulations once again on moving forward!!


----------



## LOLslamball

Hey Scriptox,

I started by just brushing up on not using a calculator, long division, dividing/multiplying fractions etc.  

I then used two sites, 

http://www.military.com/ASVAB

which I found by googling "ASVAB practice test"  just did the word section and arithmetic.  They're great because its a full 30 questions each section and only 2-4 questions aren't applicable to the CFAT (ie calculations that have you convert feet to inches).  

Be careful though because I think the short tests use questions from the long tests, so you can't really do both.

The other site I used is 

http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc-cpp/pract-test-examn-pract/index-eng.htm

It was a link that didn't work from some old CFAT posts but I looked around the site and it was still there.  Those 6 tests (3 on each site) plus just doing some math worksheets is what I did and I feel like I destroyed the CFAT haha.  I was finishing the ASVAB tests at around 90% (for arithmetic)and I would be surprised if I did worse than that on the math portion of the CFAT.

I also used this site
http://www.testprepreview.com/asvab_practice.htm 

I probably studied 20-30min/day (one test) for the 10 days before the test and I was more than prepared, but it was worth it just so that during the time waiting for my results I wasn't worried haha.


----------



## scriptox

So I went to the CFRC today at in Hamilton...

Recruiter did a pretty good job of talking me out of my current choice for occupations. Basically he explained to me that it would be useless to go to RMC for a Computer Science degree (that's what I'm pursuing) just to join a trade that doesn't use it all that well according to him.

My 3 choices were Armoured, Signals and Artillery in that order. 

He seemed to understand why I put down Signals officer but not why I put down those 2 combat trades. When asked, I simply explained that the life style and circumstances of having a position in a combat trade really appealed to me. And it was what I wanted. After explaining he sort of kept pushing Engineering onto me. Being an EME himself and a Captain in the Air Force... 

So, I never handed in my application, simply because I thought that I should take a couple more days, or maybe just tonight, to figure out what I really want. He offered to take it, don't get me wrong, the choice to not hand it in was all me.  

I'll think about it for a couple of days.. then hand it in.


----------



## raykwon

I know this is a very silly question and I will probably be highly criticized by everyone in the forum but as long as you pass the fitness test they couldn't possibly deny your ROTP application based on your physique right? 

I mean I'm athletic and I love playing sports but nothing I eat seems to show on my body and consequently I am very slim...

Yeah, now you can see my predicament, or not. Maybe it's just my mind playing with my decision of applying for this program. If anyone has some positive words on that would be greatly appreciated.

Anyways, I'm also in grade 12 at the moment. I'm planning on applying sometime in the near future. I really don't want to put this off until the last second. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> So I went to the CFRC today at in Hamilton...
> 
> Recruiter did a pretty good job of talking me out of my current choice for occupations. Basically he explained to me that it would be useless to go to RMC for a Computer Science degree (that's what I'm pursuing) just to join a trade that doesn't use it all that well according to him.
> 
> My 3 choices were Armoured, Signals and Artillery in that order.
> 
> He seemed to understand why I put down Signals officer but not why I put down those 2 combat trades. When asked, I simply explained that the life style and circumstances of having a position in a combat trade really appealed to me. And it was what I wanted. After explaining he sort of kept pushing Engineering onto me. Being an EME himself and a Captain in the Air Force...
> 
> So, I never handed in my application, simply because I thought that I should take a couple more days, or maybe just tonight, to figure out what I really want. He offered to take it, don't get me wrong, the choice to not hand it in was all me.
> 
> I'll think about it for a couple of days.. then hand it in.



Nothing wrong on your part, so long as they say "it can't be done" then it is your choice. Your the one sacrificing when making a decision this big in your life. Although I would value his opinion and take what I (I mean you) can take, overall it is my life and I should/ will choose what is best for me, and if the military doesn't like it then hopefully common ground can be found a compromise can occur. Regardless, good luck man!

I go tomorrow morning! Very excited.


----------



## canada94

raykwon said:
			
		

> I know this is a very silly question and I will probably be highly criticized by everyone in the forum but as long as you pass the fitness test they couldn't possibly deny your ROTP application based on your physique right?
> 
> I mean I'm athletic and I love playing sports but nothing I eat seems to show on my body and consequently I am very slim...
> 
> Yeah, now you can see my predicament, or not. Maybe it's just my mind playing with my decision of applying for this program. If anyone has some positive words on that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Anyways, I'm also in grade 12 at the moment. I'm planning on applying sometime in the near future. I really don't want to put this off until the last second. Good luck to everyone!



You don't do a "physical test" before you do BMOQ. Regardless, you stated your athletic they won't judge you by your cover (weight), but the material you have to offer (mental/physical ability). You will however complete a medical and if a doctor finds it would be dangerous for you to do BMOQ you will be denied (I assume). 

And about when you hand the application, according to the recruiter in St. Catherine's I will be going to, do it "NOW"; In his own words,

Good luck!
Remember I am not a member (yet ) but from what I read is the answer I have given.


----------



## raykwon

Where exactly do you find the trades that you can apply for? 
Is it the jobs section on the Canadian Forces website?


----------



## scriptox

raykwon said:
			
		

> Where exactly do you find the trades that you can apply for?
> Is it the jobs section on the Canadian Forces website?



Yep. I've contacted a recruiter before by e-mail about previously applying to combat trades. I asked if it was possible to apply to combat trades even though on the website it did not say that they were accepting applications or in demand. The recruiter explained that because you are entering through ROTP, and graduating 4 years from your enrolment, that is it impossible to predict which trades will be closed or open. So essentially, you are allowed to apply to any Officer trade you wish according to the recruiter..


----------



## raykwon

If you decide to put Medical Officer on your  "Occupational Preferences - Part 7"  of the application how is it possible for you get that job once you are completed RMC? ROTP doesn't give you a medical degree and therefore you cannot possibly work as a physician in the military.

On the Forces.ca website under the Paid University section it says that Medical Officer is one of the jobs that can be subsidized through RMC. 

But I also noticed that Medical Officer does not have the (RMC Eligible) tag on it like the other occupations, so would this mean that I am unable to put this down as an option?

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before but I could not find it anywhere...

Thanks in advance.
Raykwon


----------



## VeryMerry

Studying to become a doctor does not fall under the ROTP heading. It is called the Medical Officer Training Program:

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/cfa-oaf/009-63-eng.asp

This requires that you are already accepted into an accredited Canadian medical school. Generally that also means that you have, or have three years towards, an undergraduate degree. 

The way that I understand it, it is possible to get your initial degree through ROTP - but you will have to choose another trade to train towards. Once you have finished your time at RMC and completed your time commitment in your trade, you are able to apply to medical schools and transfer into the MOTP.

Again, this is how I understood the CFAO. Please read it yourself and speak to a recruiter to get solid info.


----------



## Chanbomb11

I finally went into my local CFRC today. I picked up my ROTP application today thinking I was very late. The man, who was not a recruiter, told me not to hand it in until October because no
one would look at it until then. I am confused by this because of all the warnings to get everything done as soon as possible. I hope this doesn't affect my application or cause problems in the long run. Other then that I got alot of useful information, and am very excited to start the process!


----------



## canada94

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> I finally went into my local CFRC today. I picked up my ROTP application today thinking I was very late. The man, who was not a recruiter, told me not to hand it in until October because no
> one would look at it until then. I am confused by this because of all the warnings to get everything done as soon as possible. I hope this doesn't affect my application or cause problems in the long run. Other then that I got alot of useful information, and am very excited to start the process!



Ask someone who is a recruiter and see if they say the same. I was told to hand everything in as quickly as possible. Which I did.


----------



## clarkyo

canada94 said:
			
		

> Ask someone who is a recruiter and see if they say the same. I was told to hand everything in as quickly as possible. Which I did.



Ask anyone who has any life experience and they would say that it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## canada94

clarkyo said:
			
		

> Ask anyone who has any life experience and they would say that it is better to be safe than sorry.



Another good point!


----------



## Chanbomb11

I totally agree. He was the only person there helping people. I am planning on going back in tomorrow with my completed application!


----------



## scriptox

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> I totally agree. He was the only person there helping people. I am planning on going back in tomorrow with my completed application!



So there was nobody behind the front desk? Just a regular civilian helping people? That's odd..


----------



## LOLslamball

UPDATE: 
Went for my medical today, everything went well, but I had to take another form back to my doctor because I mildly strained my LCL (lateral knee ligament, not serious), I think he is getting sick of filling out forms because they charged me $30 haha.  Should be faxed off this afternoon and then just waiting for a call for my interview.  I might as well put up the recruiting report card, I pulled it off scriptox's thread, so thanks scriptox.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
First Contact: August 30th, 2011
Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
Medical:   September 20th, 2011
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Chanbomb11

scriptox said:
			
		

> So there was nobody behind the front desk? Just a regular civilian helping people? That's odd..



No, scriptox, there was a CF member behind the desk helping people, but he stated that he was not a recruiter.


----------



## scriptox

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> No, scriptox, there was a CF member behind the desk helping people, but he stated that he was not a recruiter.



I guess I was confused. I had the assumption that if someone worked behind the desk at a recruiting centre, that they would be a recruiter. 

My apologies.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> Went for my medical today, everything went well, but I had to take another form back to my doctor because I mildly strained my LCL (lateral knee ligament, not serious), I think he is getting sick of filling out forms because they charged me $30 haha.  Should be faxed off this afternoon and then just waiting for a call for my interview.  I might as well put up the recruiting report card, I pulled it off scriptox's thread, so thanks scriptox.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: Pilot
> Trade Choice 3: Pilot
> Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
> First Contact: August 30th, 2011
> Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
> Medical:   September 20th, 2011
> Interview completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:



Glad to hear your medical went well.


----------



## Mkenzie

Originally I applied for Combat Engineer, Infantry soldier and Medic but I'm thinking about changing my application for Infantry Officer, Artillery Officer or Engineering Officer. 

I hated high school so I assumed that I wouldn't like university but so far its been very different and I find myself more and more interested and involved everyday. I'm going for a Major in Biology or a double Major in Biology and Chemistry/Physics. I also love how chaotic my life became. I get up at 5:30 everyday and don't get home till 18:30 on weekdays. It's awesome.

The only thing that I think will hurt my chances for ROTP 2012-2013 is my high school marks. I had 75% average taking all advanced science courses. Then in my last semester I had all 80's until I missed a lot of school before exams because of a broken bone and ended up getting 60's in Calculus, Physics 12 adv. and English 12. Although I've already wrote the CFAT and qualified for Officer so I think I'll still go for it.

Good luck to everyone putting in their applications. Mine should be in there in the next couple of weeks.
I'm excited to go back to start the process again I really like the recruiting center here in Halifax.


----------



## scriptox

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Originally I applied for Combat Engineer, Infantry soldier and Medic but I'm thinking about changing my application for Infantry Officer, Artillery Officer or Engineering Officer.
> 
> I hated high school so I assumed that I wouldn't like university but so far its been very different and I find myself more and more interested and involved everyday. I'm going for a Major in Biology or a double Major in Biology and Chemistry/Physics. I also love how chaotic my life became. I get up at 5:30 everyday and don't get home till 18:30 on weekdays. It's awesome.
> 
> The only thing that I think will hurt my chances for ROTP 2012-2013 is my high school marks. I had 75% average taking all advanced science courses. Then in my last semester I had all 80's until I missed a lot of school before exams because of a broken bone and ended up getting 60's in Calculus, Physics 12 adv. and English 12. Although I've already wrote the CFAT and qualified for Officer so I think I'll still go for it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone putting in their applications. Mine should be in there in the next couple of weeks.
> I'm excited to go back to start the process again I really like the recruiting center here in Halifax.



Not sure what they will be doing with your averages and if they will take your application or not, but this is taken directly from the RMC website with regards to applicants from Nova Scotia: 

Please note:  Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.

Link: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/apns-pans-eng.asp


----------



## Gimpy

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> The only thing that I think will hurt my chances for ROTP 2012-2013 is my high school marks. I had 75% average taking all advanced science courses. Then in my last semester I had all 80's until I missed a lot of school before exams because of a broken bone and ended up getting 60's in Calculus, Physics 12 adv. and English 12. Although I've already wrote the CFAT and qualified for Officer so I think I'll still go for it.



Don't worry about your previous shortcomings (not a jab), worry about things that you can improve on. High school is in the past and there is nothing you can do but focus on your university courses, extra-curriculars and so on.

Also, if it's any consolation I dropped out of high school in Grade 11 and had poor marks throughout high school but I was still accepted into ROTP after completing two years of post-secondary with a 3.7 GPA. So just focus on constantly improving yourself in the present and the future. Don't worry about the past.


----------



## Mkenzie

Gimpy said:
			
		

> Don't worry about your previous shortcomings (not a jab), worry about things that you can improve on. High school is in the past and there is nothing you can do but focus on your university courses, extra-curriculars and so on.
> 
> Also, if it's any consolation I dropped out of high school in Grade 11 and had poor marks throughout high school but I was still accepted into ROTP after completing two years of post-secondary with a 3.7 GPA. So just focus on constantly improving yourself in the present and the future. Don't worry about the past.



Thanks for the advice. 

Congratulations on the 3.7 GPA that's impressive.

I am doing a lot better in university right now because I'm applying myself more so hopefully it works out in the following years if not this one.



			
				scriptox said:
			
		

> Not sure what they will be doing with your averages and if they will take your application or not, but this is taken directly from the RMC website with regards to applicants from Nova Scotia:
> 
> Please note:  Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.
> 
> Link: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/apns-pans-eng.asp



I meet all the requirements except i have a 66% in English 12  :facepalm: 

I'll go and see what they say but I'm still attending University right now so at least I can better myself for next year if I am unable to apply for this years selections.


----------



## canada94

Recruiting Center: Recruiter in St. Catherine's 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry O
Trade Choice 2: Arm O
Trade Choice 3: Arty O
Application Date: September 13, 2011
First Contact:
Aptitude: 
Medical:   
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date:


----------



## gawnewiththewind

So how's everyone coming along with their applications?


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Haha, if your going Infantry prepare for a bag-drive on Phase III.. You'll become a well oiled para-shuffling machine


----------



## Mkenzie

I went to the recruiting center today to see about my marks and to ask some questions.

It looks like I have the minimum marks for entry into RMC. My average is just barely at 70% and from what I hear that won't be to competitive.

I'm considering joining the reserves and in 4 years after I finish my Civil Engineering degree (switching from science to engineering next year) I can try to go DEO.


----------



## scriptox

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> I went to the recruiting center today to see about my marks and to ask some questions.
> 
> It looks like I have the minimum marks for entry into RMC. My average is just barely at 70% and from what I hear that won't be to competitive.
> 
> I'm considering joining the reserves and in 4 years after I finish my Civil Engineering degree (switching from science to engineering next year) I can try to go DEO.



Is that average you mention just your grade 12? How are your academic grades from grade 9 - 12? How are your extracurriculars? There have been cases where people have been admitted with low 70s but have copious amounts of extracurriculars. 

Going into reserves while in Civvy U then going into DEO looks good, I've considered that before and seems to be my backup plan in the event that I do not gain acceptance into the ROTP program.


----------



## chase429

Figure i would wish you all good luck on your applications to ROTP. Its a great place to be if anyone has any questions about either ALOY, RETP, ROTP or just even basic questions about RMC in general feel free to drop me an email. Its a tough road here at RMC but as long as you give it your all than life here is rewarding. Hope to see lots of you here at RMC in one year time. Dont be discouraged if you dont get a call right away but handing in your application sooner is better. I handed mine in early December and did not get called back till about last month of june to come in for interview,medical and CFAT. The earlier is better! Just remember though FYOP is tough and the do treat First years harshly during the first month just never give up I hate seeing during role calls that many VR during FYOP.


----------



## chase429

Yes and no. I am at RMC this year with a 58 in one of my highschool courses and im taking Engineering. Grade do count for a large portion, and the board of selection say they hardly look at anyone with below a 70 for RMC but some do not. a 68% is not a bad mark, just make sure you have lots of extra's and volunteer work those play BIG parts as well. They rather someone with a 60% thats well rounded than someone with 80s or 70s that had no extra's or anything else because it shows that you can manage work load and still get a pass while doing the other sides of RMC lifestyle.


----------



## Kayghee

Hello everyone.

I've recently joined this site after months of looking through other posts made by aspiring CF members.
The question that I am hoping someone would be able to answer for me is whether or not I'd still be eligible to join the CF through ROTP, and RMC.
Last year, I went through the application process for both RMC and ROTP. I managed to clear the Medical Exams, the CFAT, and the interview. After everything was said and done, I was told by the Recruiting Officers that I was not suited for RMC, but for a Civilian University and that I would be receiving a call to confirm my acceptance.

Thinking that I had made it in, I neglected to finish my last year of high school strongly and my average dropped below the Conditional Offer requirements for my University.

Currently, I'm taking a fifth year of highschool, taking the same courses I took last year. During my interview, I was told that I would be much more competitive if I had joined sports and extracurriculars in the past, and so this year, I've been joining as many competitive sport teams available to me within the school.

I had a lowly average of 72% last year which is subpar considering I'm applying for Electrical Engineering.. For this year, I'm trying hard to receive a 90% average, and am focusing on extracurriculars as recommended by the Military Councillor.

In short, I was wondering if I'd still be eligible to join the ROTP, despite my mistakes in the past. I still would like to join the Canadian Forces very much, and am trying my best to do so. 

Would the Canadian Forces be willing to give me a second chance? I would appreciate any comments, as it will help me decide my plans for the future.
I still plan on applying again but I'm hoping for some reassurance from someone who's made mistakes but was still accepted.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. I'm looking forward to any comments regarding my eligibility, or even ways to improve my chances.

-KG


----------



## canada94

Recruiting Center: Recruiter in St. Catherine's 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry O
Trade Choice 2: Arm O
Trade Choice 3: Arty O
Application Date: September 13, 2011
First Contact: September 28th, 2011
Aptitude: October 4th, 2011
Medical:   
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date:


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Recruiter in St. Catherine's
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry O
> Trade Choice 2: Arm O
> Trade Choice 3: Arty O
> Application Date: September 13, 2011
> First Contact: September 28th, 2011
> Aptitude: October 4th, 2011
> Medical:
> Interview completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:



Looking good buddy! Guess it's time to start brushing up for the CFAT eh? It's been 9 days since I submitted my app. Hopefully they won't take any longer to contact me than they did to contact you  .


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Hello Jetfuelcola, 

I'm a Direct Entry applicant, but I will try to put some things in perspective for you. 

Firstly - Chase is very correct, in that ROTP candidates are expected to be rounded individuals. I remember reading a post here by an officer (who was ex RMC) who had a B+ average in high school. However, what set him apart was the extra curricular activities that he used to take part in. 

As for me, I've just been an average student. However, that did not hinder me from being selected. I have not been given a job offer as yet, but that is a separate matter. 

I suggest that you get lots of volunteering hours under your belt. Plus taking part in team sports is huge. 

Becoming an officer via RMC is far tougher (in my opinion) than via the Direct Entry route. The government is spending a huge amount of money in sending you to university in addition paying you a salary and funding your military training. The selectors want to be absolutely sure that they've picked the right candidate. They can only do so when you give them all the reason to select you. 

Aside from RMC, you could even consider going to college along with joining the Reserves. You might have to start as an NCM, but if being an officer in the CF is your ultimate goal, then this is a very good option. 

Cheers, 

AGB.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy! Guess it's time to start brushing up for the CFAT eh? It's been 9 days since I submitted my app. Hopefully they won't take any longer to contact me than they did to contact you  .



Yeah man! I started studying literally minutes after I realized I had booked it so soon! You'll be hearing from' em soon


----------



## Mkenzie

scriptox said:
			
		

> Is that average you mention just your grade 12? How are your academic grades from grade 9 - 12? How are your extracurriculars? There have been cases where people have been admitted with low 70s but have copious amounts of extracurriculars.
> 
> Going into reserves while in Civvy U then going into DEO looks good, I've considered that before and seems to be my backup plan in the event that I do not gain acceptance into the ROTP program.



I called the Recruiting Center today to determine the correct way to calculate my average. My average is right on 70%. 

In my application every box is filled (not enough space in most of them) except for the community involvement. I'm still going to go for it. The recruiter also told me to try to get in contact with the hockey coach at RMC.

Marks aren't everything. I doubt they would take someone with 90's that doesn't do anything but school.


----------



## canada94

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> I called the Recruiting Center today to determine the correct way to calculate my average. My average is right on 70%.
> 
> In my application every box is filled (not enough space in most of them) except for the community involvement. I'm still going to go for it. The recruiter also told me to try to get in contact with the hockey coach at RMC.
> 
> Marks aren't everything. I doubt they would take someone with 90's that doesn't do anything but school.



I assume you are correct, what level hockey do you play?


----------



## scriptox

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> I called the Recruiting Center today to determine the correct way to calculate my average. My average is right on 70%.
> 
> In my application every box is filled (not enough space in most of them) except for the community involvement. I'm still going to go for it. The recruiter also told me to try to get in contact with the hockey coach at RMC.
> 
> Marks aren't everything. I doubt they would take someone with 90's that doesn't do anything but school.



Yeah man for sure, keep going for it; that's the right attitude. Sorry if my post made it seem like marks are everything but that wasn't what I was getting at.


----------



## Kayghee

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> *Aside from RMC, you could even consider going to college along with joining the Reserves. You might have to start as an NCM, but if being an officer in the CF is your ultimate goal, then this is a very good option. *



Hi Allgunblazing, this is a link to a thread pertaining to my current situation: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102711.0.html.

Do you happen to know whether or not I'd be able to take NCM SEP, for a few years of college as a stepping stone into ROTP?
If I happened to go through college with NCM SEP, would I be able to go/transfer into University with ROTP and then do extended years of service? 
I ask because my end goal is to become an Electical and Mechanical Engineering Officer. However, if I go through college and then serve for 4-5 years, I fear I won't be eligible for ROTP going back to University.
Anyone with answers/information regarding to my thread listed above, and/or my question in this thread is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

KG


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Hi Kayghee, 

I just read your original post through the link that you posted. I'm afraid that I don't have the answers to your questions as far as what entry options are open for you. You will get a lot of opinions and pointers on this site. However, I strongly recommend for you to head down to a recruiting centre. It will be a good idea to go there well prepared, even though you're only going for information gathering. The recruiting staff greatly appreciate folk who've taken the time go through the CF website. This has been my experience. 

As far as high school grades are concerned - that is just one aspect about you. Academic excellence in an important factor, but certainly not the only factor which is used for grading potential officer. Take a look at this link - http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public//PubFulltext/RTO/MP/RTO-MP-055///MP-055-30.pdf

This is just one source that I had used when I was preparing for my interview. 

I strongly believe that people choose to become officers or NCMs based on their "calling". All my friends in the CF are guys with university degrees. Only one of them is an officer. I have no doubt in my mind that if they had wanted, they would have been chosen by any officer selection board. 

Take some time to introspect... When I was preparing for my interview, I had asked some of my friends to jot down some words that describe me. I told them to be brutally honest. These answers I compared to the qualities that are sought in officers of the trade that I applied for.  

Sorry for rambling on... 

All the best!

AGB.


----------



## Mkenzie

canada94 said:
			
		

> I assume you are correct, what level hockey do you play?



My High school didn't have a team and I was invited out to Major Midget but I didn't have enough money to play. So I ended up playing midget AA but I played really well and that got me an invite out to a NHL mini combine that would rank me in North America for my age group (18 years old). I was looking into playing NCAA but I was unable to go to the States in the summer because I broke my ankle and money issues crept in. Now I'm playing junior C because i missed Junior A and B tryouts. 



			
				scriptox said:
			
		

> Yeah man for sure, keep going for it; that's the right attitude. Sorry if my post made it seem like marks are everything but that wasn't what I was getting at.



No worries, Your post did not make it seem that way. 

Also the recruiter told me to calculate your average to get into RMC you take all of your grade 11 and grade 12 courses (besides courses like art and gym) then divide by the number of courses added together and that's your average for RMC. On the website it was different. My grade 11 marks are what saved me. 

Although after reading this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1330.0 I'm still undecided about what role I am best suited for. Considering the recruiting center is closed all next week I have some time to decide but if I applied to be an NCM i would be able to go for Medical Technician which I would not be able to apply for if I apply to be an Officer.

I want to make sure my final choice is something that I am happy with and something that I can have a successful career in. 
There's just so many options...  Whatever I decide I'm going to charge right in and give it my all  :threat: and I hope everyone else does the same.

Good luck to everyone. Hopefully the CFATs, medicals and interviews all go well for everyone.


----------



## canada94

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> My High school didn't have a team and I was invited out to Major Midget but I didn't have enough money to play. So I ended up playing midget AA but I played really well and that got me an invite out to a NHL mini combine that would rank me in North America for my age group (18 years old). I was looking into playing NCAA but I was unable to go to the States in the summer because I broke my ankle and money issues crept in. Now I'm playing junior C because i missed Junior A and B tryouts.
> 
> No worries, Your post did not make it seem that way.
> 
> Also the recruiter told me to calculate your average to get into RMC you take all of your grade 11 and grade 12 courses (besides courses like art and gym) then divide by the number of courses added together and that's your average for RMC. On the website it was different. My grade 11 marks are what saved me.
> 
> Although after reading this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1330.0 I'm still undecided about what role I am best suited for. Considering the recruiting center is closed all next week I have some time to decide but if I applied to be an NCM i would be able to go for Medical Technician which I would not be able to apply for if I apply to be an Officer.
> 
> I want to make sure my final choice is something that I am happy with and something that I can have a successful career in.
> There's just so many options...  Whatever I decide I'm going to charge right in and give it my all  :threat: and I hope everyone else does the same.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Hopefully the CFATs, medicals and interviews all go well for everyone.



Thats quite impressive may I ask were you play Jr. C? I played Jr. B a couple years ago.


----------



## Kayghee

Thanks a lot for the response and the tips AGB, I appreciate it.

I've already visited the Recruiting Centre multiple times during my application last year, but I'll visit them again to ask some other questions specifically pertaining to my situation. I've read the PDF file you've attached and I noticed that 'Motivation towards the Canadian Forces' is listed under the factors upon which they grade you.
Personally, my motivation towards joining the Canadian Forces is for the subsidized education and the meaningful career that awaits me when I finish. I think it's great to be able to serve my country (making it a meaningful career), however, my main reason for joining is for the opportunities for advancement within the CF.
There are a lot of people who join purely for patriotic reasons, which I find admirable, but that's not the case for me.
Does anyone else happen to have the same mindset as myself..? Will this hinder my chances of getting into the forces?

Again, thanks in advance for any responses/comments to my questions.

KG


----------



## jetfuelcola

Thanks very much to Chase for answering my original question, I feel much more confident now and I'm getting ready to hand in my application this week.

Kayghee, you said your main motivation was for "the opportunities for advancement." I hope I'm misreading your post. As a fellow applicant I may not be the best person to answer your question. But until someone does, I'll just point out something which thinking about may benefit you: Are you willing to fight, kill and die for your country and the man next to you? 

With respect, I doubt a subsidized education or career advancement would be at the front of your mind in such circumstances.


----------



## Kayghee

jetfuelcola said:
			
		

> Thanks very much to Chase for answering my original question, I feel much more confident now and I'm getting ready to hand in my application this week.
> 
> Kayghee, you said your main motivation was for "the opportunities for advancement." I hope I'm misreading your post. As a fellow applicant I may not be the best person to answer your question. But until someone does, I'll just point out something which thinking about may benefit you:* Are you willing to fight, kill and die for your country and the man next to you? *
> With respect, I doubt a subsidized education or career advancement would be at the front of your mind in such circumstaes.



This goes without saying. Do I want to fight, kill and die? No. But am I willing to defend my country and in doing so, fight, kill and die for it? Yes.
I'm not a very aggressive person, and as such, I'm opting to become an engineer in the military helping in the 'sidelines' so to speak. But again, if it comes to it, I am willing to do all those you've mentioned above. As you said, a subsidized education or career advancement wouldn't be at the front of my mind in such circumstances, but life's too short to always think about that. I believe you can't just go into the Canadian Force with the single thought of 'kill or be killed'. We're not a war seeking country but rather a peacekeeping one :nod:.

But again, thanks for clarifying that for me. I suppose you suggested that if I'm willing to do those that I'm considered 'motivated'. 
I greatly appreciate you taking the time to comment.

KG


----------



## jeffb

Kayghee said:
			
		

> We're not a war seeking country but rather a peacekeeping one :nod:.
> 
> KG



We may not be "war seeking" but we are definitely are war fighting country more then we are a peacekeeping one. Here's an article about the Myth of Canadian Peacekeeping but there has been a lot of academic material written on this. http://www.journal.dnd.ca/vo8/no1/maloney-eng.asp

Canada's major military involvements in the last 50 years have had very little to do with UN, blue beret peacekeeping. By way of example, after the Second World War (1.1 million Canadians served), came Korea (26,791 soldiers) and the Cold War in which Canadians stood ready to fight in Germany for decades. Post cold war Canada has used military power in several occasions, Gulf War 1, Kosovo, anti-piracy operations off Somalia, and more recently, Libya in conflicts that had very little/nothing to do with the UN. Most notably, there has been the mission in Afghanistan that has seen a far greater commitment of Canadian troops then any peacekeeping mission did. 

Canada does have a proud tradition of peacekeepers. The work done by soldiers in the former Yugoslavia and in many parts of Africa gained this country a lot of respect in the 1990's and doubtless saved countless lives there. 

Sorry for the rant but the myth of peacekeeping is one of those that floats around by "soft power" advocates who try to undermine what should be a proud military tradition for political ends.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Excellent post Jeff! I have no time or breath to waste on the advocates of "soft power". Thankfully, some sensible people have put in place the Canada First Defense Strategy. At least now the CF can get the assured and much needed investment in terms of manpower and equipment. Sorry guys, I know that there are different threads for discussing politics.


----------



## chase429

Also dont be too down if you do not get a call back right away. I applied in mid October, and did not receive a call to do the CFAT till around may. So keep giving it hope and remember that even after you do your CFAT, Medical and interview you still have a long wait till offers go out. Hope to see lots of you here ready for FYOP next year .


----------



## scriptox

chase429 said:
			
		

> Also dont be too down if you do not get a call back right away. I applied in mid October, and did not receive a call to do the CFAT till around may. So keep giving it hope and remember that even after you do your CFAT, Medical and interview you still have a long wait till offers go out. Hope to see lots of you here ready for FYOP next year .



Roger. If you don't mind me asking, throughout the waiting period between you submitting your application to the point where you received a call about the CFAT, did you ever call the CFRC and inquire about any updates to your file? 


Thanks


----------



## jayyble

Just recently CT'd from Reserves, and received an email back from Director of Military Career (D Mil C) saying that they've accepted and received my application. It went on to say that my unit's chief clerk will be responsible for me throughout the rest of the process. I applied for CT last thursday (parade night) and they got back to me today (2 business days later). I'll keep you guys posted as to how my process is coming along. 

In the mean time, I'll keep reading your threads


----------



## chase429

scriptox said:
			
		

> Roger. If you don't mind me asking, throughout the waiting period between you submitting your application to the point where you received a call about the CFAT, did you ever call the CFRC and inquire about any updates to your file?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, i emailed and called about once every  2nd week.


----------



## Dou You

canada94 said:
			
		

> Thats quite impressive may I ask were you play Jr. C? I played Jr. B a couple years ago.



Where'd you play Jr B? I played a couple years ago as well.


----------



## canada94

Dou You said:
			
		

> Where'd you play Jr B? I played a couple years ago as well.



I was an AP for the Welland Canadians!


Recruiting Center: Recruiter in St. Catherine's 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry O
Trade Choice 2: Arm O
Trade Choice 3: Arty O
Application Date: September 13, 2011
First Contact: September 28th, 2011
Aptitude: October 4th, 2011
Medical: October 12th, 2011
Interview completed: (booked for) October 12th, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date:


----------



## scriptox

Nice to see you are moving along as always Canada94  . If you do not mind me asking, what were your personal thoughts on the CFAT? Through your personal experience was it difficult? Easy?

Today the CFRC contacted me. Unfortunately, the first time they called was during school. I guess me not being there must have led the recruiter to resort to an e-mail, in which I received one. I decided to call the recruiter instead and his reason for calling was because I had not knowingly put down a couple names of non-immediate relatives in the immediate relatives section at some point in the application. Thus, he had to determine if they were immediate or non-immediate and we had a little verification screening over the phone. That seemed to be the only snag in the application package (for now  ). As of this afternoon he will be sending the RMC questionnaire and other supporting documents to Borden I believe. 

So as of now, I now know who my file manager is, and I have to wait for him to hear back from Borden in order to start processing my file. 

Feels good to finally get moving!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September 20, 2011
First Contact: October 4, 2011
Aptitude: 
Medical:   
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Nice to see you are moving along as always Canada94  . If you do not mind me asking, what were your personal thoughts on the CFAT? Through your personal experience was it difficult? Easy?
> 
> Today the CFRC contacted me. Unfortunately, the first time they called was during school. I guess me not being there must have led the recruiter to resort to an e-mail, in which I received one. I decided to call the recruiter instead and his reason for calling was because I had not knowingly put down a couple names of non-immediate relatives in the immediate relatives section at some point in the application. Thus, he had to determine if they were immediate or non-immediate and we had a little verification screening over the phone. That seemed to be the only snag in the application package (for now  ). As of this afternoon he will be sending the RMC questionnaire and other supporting documents to Borden I believe.
> 
> So as of now, I now know who my file manager is, and I have to wait for him to hear back from Borden in order to start processing my file.
> 
> Feels good to finally get moving!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: September 20, 2011
> First Contact: October 4, 2011
> Aptitude:
> Medical:
> Interview completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:



Yes so far steady as she goes! I am glad to hear you can get the process rolling as well 

As for the CFAT, to be honest it was a little harder then I had expected, not everywhere, but only in the Math section. Just study well, and you will do fine, I have never done "exceptional" at math. I am an English, politics type. I was also told that although I passed.. I barely did. So in the end this could bite my ass.

However better then failing.

Good luck !


----------



## scriptox

Indeed. At least you passed, I still have to worry about passing haha. If the CFRC would be able to book all my testing for this Friday that would be fantastic, seeing as I have that school day off. Being that the CFRC closes at 4:30, and I now have no ride anywhere until 5:00, taking the bus to Hamilton (hour and a half commute) may be a serious option for me. That, and a taxi . 

Good luck to you all !


----------



## Mkenzie

canada94 said:
			
		

> As for the CFAT, to be honest it was a little harder then I had expected, not everywhere, but only in the Math section. Just study well, and you will do fine, I have never done "exceptional" at math. I am an English, politics type. I was also told that although I passed.. I barely did. So in the end this could bite my ass.
> 
> However better then failing.
> 
> Good luck !



Good job on the pass. 

The hardest part on the CFAT for me was the time limit. I wasn't used to timed tests so I took too long and ended up rushing through the last couple questions.

I still qualified for Officer. All they told me is that I passed.


----------



## canada94

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Good job on the pass.
> 
> The hardest part on the CFAT for me was the time limit. I wasn't used to timed tests so I took too long and ended up rushing through the last couple questions.
> 
> I still qualified for Officer. All they told me is that I passed.



Why did you not stick with it? I am just wondering not to sound like an ass. 



			
				scriptox said:
			
		

> Indeed. At least you passed, I still have to worry about passing haha. If the CFRC would be able to book all my testing for this Friday that would be fantastic, seeing as I have that school day off. Being that the CFRC closes at 4:30, and I now have no ride anywhere until 5:00, taking the bus to Hamilton (hour and a half commute) may be a serious option for me. That, and a taxi .
> 
> Good luck to you all !



If you are going to Hamilton, they only do Aptitude test Tuesdays and Thursdays from what the clerk told me! Just to let you know, they will pay for your trip.


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> If you are going to Hamilton, they only do Aptitude test Tuesdays and Thursdays from what the clerk told me! Just to let you know, they will pay for your trip.



Nice, thanks for the info! Didn't know they pay for your trip. Seems like taking a taxi isn't looking like such a bad option now .


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Nice, thanks for the info! Didn't know they pay for your trip. Seems like taking a taxi isn't looking like such a bad option now .



Yeah everyone was pretty happy to see the trip was paid for


----------



## Mkenzie

canada94 said:
			
		

> Why did you not stick with it? I am just wondering not to sound like an ass.



Well, in the end I decided to go the NCM route. Not because I can't become an Officer but because of what I want to do. 



			
				Gunnar said:
			
		

> Cross-posted (and re-posted)from the Recruiting board.  Someone complimented my on my explanation, and on further reflection, I like it too.
> =========
> As near as I can tell, being a civilian, the difference between Officer and NCM is roughly the same as being University or College educated. Nothing - bright people will always make their mark.
> 
> University teaches theory (the why), and expects you to extrapolate the practical (the how). College teaches you practical (the how) and expects you to do it well. To the extent that you can see the big picture, you will interpolate the theory (the why).
> 
> Both "classes" of jobs are necessary, and both require responsibility. The difference is what you personally get a bang out of doing, and what your own physical and mental abilities allow you to do.
> 
> Capt: We will make camp on *THIS* hill. (Oh, Sgt., what would be the best way to make camp on this hill?)
> 
> Sgt: We will *MAKE CAMP* on this hill. (Good choice on the hill Sir).
> 
> Focus is different, but both use their experience and intelligence to do their part. Captain needs to know the strategic reasons why they camp on the hill. Sgt needs to know how to make a camp, and why camps are made that way. Sgt probably knows the strategic reasons as well or better than the Captain, but he‘s not responsible for it. That‘s why the Captain asks his opinion. Captain may know how to make a camp just as well as the Sgt., but he‘s not responsible for *making* it, just in having it made. Further, a good commander will explain his reasons as far as he can or is allowed so that his NCM‘s can make informed decisions and suggestions, but he‘s not required to - the reasons why are HIS problem.



After reading this I decided that I want to be the guy that executes the plan not the one that makes it. I made the mistake of thinking that because I was getting straight A's in university that I should become an officer. I rather be the guy who builds the house not the person who designs it.

Another thing that swayed me was my interest to become a medical technician. I was told that if I applied for officer I would not be able to apply for it. 

Before I handed in an application I had to decide what position I would be best at; Officer or NCM. So I finally decided after talking to some people I am going to wait for April 2012 for Medic, Combat Engineer and Infantry soldier. I think this is the best decision for me and I would be happy to accept any of those choices.

Can I become an officer? Yes.
Do I want to become one? No.

I think I would be happier as a NCM then an Officer. 
It's better now that I know what I am going towards because I have 6 months to make my application more competitive.
Took me a while but I finally came to a decision.

I wish you guys the best of luck and hopefully everyone gets in and doesn't get stuck in something they are unhappy with.
If it's something you want to do never give up you'll eventually get it.


----------



## canada94

Over the weekend I got hacked pretty badly in Detroit during a Hockey game. Chipped a bone in my elbow and I was told it won't heal for about 2-3 weeks from a doctor back in Canada.

I am going to stick with the Interview but I will have to cancel and reschedule my Medical , as I doubt I can do the Medical injured.


----------



## LOLslamball

Tough luck canada94, good news is that its for ROTP, so you have lots of time. (rather than for a trade that could close)  Have you done the blood/urine test and eye exam yet? I had to do mine in the civy world, same for you?

heal up and keep at it.


----------



## Mkenzie

canada94 said:
			
		

> Over the weekend I got hacked pretty badly in Detroit during a Hockey game. Chipped a bone in my elbow and I was told it won't heal for about 2-3 weeks from a doctor back in Canada.
> 
> I am going to stick with the Interview but I will have to cancel and reschedule my Medical , as I doubt I can do the Medical injured.



Same thing happened to me last April. Except I broke my ankle completely and I was out for 3 months. Make sure to ask them about doctor and physiotherapy notes so as soon as it's healed you'll be ready to go. 2-3 weeks doesn't sound bad at all.

That must of been a pretty hard slash. Whenever I get slashed my team goes crazy because I'm the goalie.    ;D


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Tough luck canada94, good news is that its for ROTP, so you have lots of time. (rather than for a trade that could close)  Have you done the blood/urine test and eye exam yet? I had to do mine in the civy world, same for you?
> 
> heal up and keep at it.



I have not done the Medical yet which is kinda crappy  and thanks man! I hope I get through it quick.



			
				Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me last April. Except I broke my ankle completely and I was out for 3 months. Make sure to ask them about doctor and physiotherapy notes so as soon as it's healed you'll be ready to go. 2-3 weeks doesn't sound bad at all.
> 
> That must of been a pretty hard slash. Whenever I get slashed my team goes crazy because I'm the goalie.    ;D



You lucky you! Being a goalie. 

Update, I went again to emergency today as my arm/ elbow area was KILLING me. Turns out I probably have a fracture which could be 6-8 weeks . Very close to the deadline I was given some strong medication (which I had already been given some originally) so I had to put my Interview as well on hold. Yes the hack was HUGE. I still have the notes thanks for the help man!


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have not done the Medical yet which is kinda crappy  and thanks man! I hope I get through it quick.
> 
> You lucky you! Being a goalie.
> 
> Update, I went again to emergency today as my arm/ elbow area was KILLING me. Turns out I probably have a fracture which could be 6-8 weeks . Very close to the deadline I was given some strong medication (which I had already been given some originally) so I had to put my Interview as well on hold. Yes the hack was HUGE. I still have the notes thanks for the help man!



Damn that sucks. As slamball said, since it's ROTP you are still in the clear regardless if it is 6 to 8 weeks. Hope you get better soon man.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Damn that sucks. As slamball said, since it's ROTP you are still in the clear regardless if it is 6 to 8 weeks. Hope you get better soon man.



Thanks my friend,  knowing all of you get in quick and painless will help me heal quick hehe.

Good luck guys, and I'll let you know when I am back in the game.


----------



## Mkenzie

canada94 said:
			
		

> Update, I went again to emergency today as my arm/ elbow area was KILLING me. Turns out I probably have a fracture which could be 6-8 weeks . Very close to the deadline I was given some strong medication (which I had already been given some originally) so I had to put my Interview as well on hold. Yes the hack was HUGE. I still have the notes thanks for the help man!



That sucks. When I was in that situation they didn't let me continue with my medical until after my physiotherapy was complete. I thought I would be able to do the medical and interview right after I got my cast off and before my trades closed but I was 3 weeks too late because of physiotherapy.

I hope it works out for you and you meet the deadline.

They like when you have the Orthopedic notes and the physiotherapy notes all ready to go.  ;D makes it move a lot smoother.

Looks pretty close. Good luck!


----------



## canada94

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> That sucks. When I was in that situation they didn't let me continue with my medical until after my physiotherapy was complete. I thought I would be able to do the medical and interview right after I got my cast off and before my trades closed but I was 3 weeks too late because of physiotherapy.
> 
> I hope it works out for you and you meet the deadline.
> 
> They like when you have the Orthopedic notes and the physiotherapy notes all ready to go.  ;D makes it move a lot smoother.
> 
> Looks pretty close. Good luck!



Noted I will be having a copy of everything. I seriously hope I don't need phsiotherapy. Last time my elbow got hurt (this is sadly, not the first time) I did not need it.

Thanks for the guidance and help everyone, good luck guys!


----------



## LOLslamball

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have not done the Medical yet which is kinda crappy



I did read that in your original post, which I am a bit surprised about because my reading has been spotty at best lately haha (I just completely missed a lacrosse game because I read the text message wrong, but I was working that night anyways luckily)

They gave me the forms to go do the eye exam and blood/urine test the day of my cfat (a week before my medical) so that's why I was wondering.



			
				canada94 said:
			
		

> Thanks my friend,  knowing all of you get in quick and painless will help me heal quick hehe.


I was going through so fast, now I am waiting for a call for my interview, but it just gives me more time to prepare and not have it be in the middle of midterms.
and not that I am complaining at all, I know its still been extremely fast compared to the waits others endure

anyways good luck again with the recovery and keep us updated.


----------



## a.schamb

Just curious, you receive forms for an eye exam and blood test before your medical correct? Is there still a vision test at your medical then?


----------



## LOLslamball

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Just curious, you receive forms for an eye exam and blood test before your medical correct? Is there still a vision test at your medical then?



The answer to your question is at the "*****" below. I wrote a big long post and then realized what your question was, so feel free to skip ahead.

After my CFAT I went into the medical officers office and scheduled my medical exam. I was then given 2 pieces of paper, one was for an eye exam, and also they referred me to a nearby eye doctor that was familiar with the procedure.(I'm sure they all are).  The other piece of paper I was to take to my family doctor and it contains the information for what tests they need.  

The eye test was a for colour vision, some other machine that I wasn't sure of, one that blows air on to your eye and one that takes a picture of the back of your eye.  Then they take you to check to see if you need glasses with the chart.  Then they put some eye drops in your eyes that paralyze the muscles that allow your pupils to contract (so they are fully dilated).  You have to wait 40 minutes until you can not see anything (everything is blurry, literally can not read the large numbers of the clock on my iPhone) and then you do the same test again.  I was told it is because sometimes you may actually need glasses but the muscles in your eyes can correct enough that you wouldn't notice.

The piece of paper for the doctor is for a ECG(heart) and blood and urine tests, which your doctor refers you to, and then the results go back to your doctor who interprets them and writes down if you a physically okay to join the military.


******At the CF medical the more junior of the two medical officers (medical technician maybe?) did a vision test, but she was "just doing it to be sure" and "guess what the eye doctor was right" it was her first day at the CFRC in Vancouver, so maybe if you get someone more senior they wouldn't do another vision test.


----------



## scriptox

Came home from school today to message left on the answering machine. It was my file manager asking that I contact him back in order to book my CFAT. 

I won't be scheduling the appointment just yet and will most likely book it on Monday. Since the CFRC here is open until 4:30 in the afternoon, and I don't have a ride at all until 4, I will have to discuss travel options with my parents and let them know about the situation. 

Feels good to get moving again!


----------



## a.schamb

Ok I see.. Thanks for the info slamball


----------



## LOLslamball

nice to hear you're moving again Scriptox, pretty good day to get a message so you have the weekend to think about it.

I got a call yesterday and unfortunately I have to re-do my blood test.  When I first did it one of the tests was a tiny bit high, and my doctor thought I should redo it (only so that it wouldn't hurt my application) so I called the Medical Officer and she said it wouldn't be a problem.  But my doctor wrote on the sheet that the CF should consider retesting me and Ottawa took his advice. Anyways, doing it tomorrow and hopefully get it back on Monday.


----------



## scriptox

Went to the Ontario University Fair today in Toronto at the Toronto Metro Convention Centre (of which I might add, in the North building a Yu-Gi-Oh card tournament was taking place ) . Attended the RMC presentation and also talked to a couple of recruiters at the booth (the presentations of all universities were done on a separate floor, away from the booths). With the RMC presentation, it was presented by a representative of the registrar, and 3 current RMC students. One was fourth year, another third year, and the other I'm not sure, since she didn't talk at all during the presentation. To say the least, it was a very good presentation! I learned a couple of things here and there, but nothing that I wouldn't I have been able to find on-line. At the end of the presentation the question and answer section seemed to take forever lol, because one person would ask a question, and then another would be sparked to ask a question relatively relating to the last question asked haha. The attendance of the presentation was quite surprising to me actually, compared to the other University presentations I went to, the attendance was quite low; only about 20 people or so. The room that the presentation was given in was the smallest I had seen out of all presentation rooms. I also had the chance to talk to the third year student and surprise surprise, he was pursuing a trade as a Signals Officer haha. I asked how their application process went, and things like how are their experiences at the school so far. 

Overall very informing day today! 

I have also arranged transportation with my dad to not go into work in order to drive me to the recruiting centre the day of my CFAT. All I have to do now is call on Monday and schedule it sometime the week after this week. 


EDIT: Also to add, the lady in the presentation from the registrar said that the projected amount of spots available for this year is 500. That's just what she said. Not exactly sure how true that statement is, and of course it can change, but I just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## dannyboy41

Sent my application in for ROTP two weeks ago. Got a call from someone in the forces (not certain if he was a recruiter or not) the very next day telling me to print and complete the ROTP questionnaire; which I did. I had originally applied for MPO, Armour O, and Infantry O, but he said with my previous college and high school marks I probably would not be a competitive applicant for MPO (unsure of the other trades in regards to competitiveness). I consider myself lucky as I have applied for some NCM positions in the past and have already completed my CFAT and medical. Now I just have to play the waiting game and wait for a phone call for an interview. Any ideas of when ROTP interviews start rolling out? *Note: I had originally said I would only be applying to Trent University, but I will be notifying the interviewers that I have done some research and RMC interests me greatly!* 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Best

Hey Guys,

I'm a newbie to this forum but I have similar intentions to join the forces through ROTP. Just wanted to introduce myself before I start commenting on other people's posts. I'm in grade 12 at the moment and I only just started my application process. The trades I'm applying for are Aerospace Engineer, EME, and MPO. Well that's pretty much it for now but I'll keep you guys updated when I make progress.



			
				dannyboy41 said:
			
		

> I had originally applied for MPO, Armour O, and Infantry O, but he said with my previous college and high school marks I probably would not be a competitive applicant for MPO (unsure of the other trades in regards to competitiveness).



This really strikes me as odd because when I went to the recruiting office last week to get my ROTP application, the recruiter told me that they were not taking any Military Police Officer applications this year...It was terrible news to me because it was originally my first choice.  


[Best]


----------



## mba2011

A few words of advice to those applying to ROTP for 2012-13:

I am currently a OCdt in the ROTP and am attending a civilian university;

1. Take your time on the application forms and the "essay". If you take your time and do it well, it will set you apart and help you the rest of the way.

2. Make alternate plans. Not to say your application won't be successful, but if you only apply for RMC/CMR under ROTP you could end up with no path if your application isn't successful.  

3. When talking with CFRC staff or any current Forces member during the long process, always be professional. Being anything but professional to anyone will be noted on your file.

4. This is a long drawn out process. Don't get worried if once you submit your application package, you don't hear anything for months. I sent in my application on 28 November, the deadline was 17 January, and i heard absolutely nothing till 16 April. Don't worry it is normal.

Hope this somewhat helps and I wish you all the best in your applications.


----------



## jwtg

Your application will be weighed against the rest of them- those who score highest will receive offers.

You will likely have to convince your interviewing officer that you're worth a second shot at ROTP.  Make sure your application is better than it was last time, and try to find a way to show that you've learned from your mistake, grown up, and won't screw up again.

Good luck.


----------



## scriptox

Booked my CFAT today for the 27th of October at CFRC Hamilton for 8:45 AM. It's unfortunate that I always tend to get nervous when speaking to Military personnel, especially at the recruiting centre. When the recruiter on the other line picked up, he greeted me and everything, I proceeded on to say, "Hey, how are you? I received a message...." The thing is, I asked how he was and never let in any room for him to say how he actually was lol. Now that I think of it, it probably didn't matter that much, but it's funny looking back on it now because he was probably thinking, "What the heck?"

Anyway:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September 20, 2011
First Contact: October 4, 2011
Aptitude: (Scheduled) October 27, 2011
Medical:   
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Pusser

I'm curious as to why you were deemed "unsuitable" for RMC.  It would seem to me that if you were unsuitable for RMC, then you were unsuitable for ROTP as well.  Remember that the CF is recruiting officers and the ROTP is just one fo the methods we use.  We are not running a scholarship program with our own university.  The question should be whethr you are suitable for officer training or not.  What school you go to is irrelevant at this point.

In answer to your specific question, anything you do to improve your file will help.  There is more than one of us in the CF who were rejected the first time and then bounced back.  An important thing to note though is that acceptance is also based on the presumption that you will successfully complete your current year of studies.  If you are accepted into ROTP and then subsequently fail a course prior to enrollment, your offer could be reviewed and rescinded.  In short, don't stop working just because you think you're home free.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Booked my CFAT today for the 27th of October at CFRC Hamilton for 8:45 AM. It's unfortunate that I always tend to get nervous when speaking to Military personnel, especially at the recruiting centre. When the recruiter on the other line picked up, he greeted me and everything, I proceeded on to say, "Hey, how are you? I received a message...." The thing is, I asked how he was and never let in any room for him to say how he actually was lol. Now that I think of it, it probably didn't matter that much, but it's funny looking back on it now because he was probably thinking, "What the heck?"
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: September 20, 2011
> First Contact: October 4, 2011
> Aptitude: (Scheduled) October 27, 2011
> Medical:
> Interview completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:



Good for you! Keep it up


----------



## forcerecon85

First post in a looong time. I'm applying for ROTP for Inf Officer. I hope to go to a civy U (UWindsor or UWO) as I'd like to get the best of both worlds, civy U and thirteen years in the CF. My paperwork was accepted and two days later I got a call from CFRC London for my CFAT and made officer. 

	A bit about me, I've been working in the recruiting process for a long time (about the last five years). I didn't do well in high school, dropped out but at the time not thinking as I was still eligible for Inf NCM and hit the work force. I decided to aim towards being a med tech as they can still be in combat units and I could be in the medical field. Went back to school and got my science credits and graduated in an adult course. 

	I'm at least old enough to have learned from my mistakes. I've worked ever since and while always wanting to be in the CF its hard making more than min-wage without college or university. While dropping out of school could work against me the last six years I've discovered my love of history (which I want to take at university). In my spare time I'm a Vietnam War re-enactor that works with the public and the Canadian Vietnam Veterans Association. I can't take all the credit either but I created the petition to get 172km from CFB Trenton to the Don Vally Parkway the “Highway of Heroes” and thanks to you guys had over 63,000 signatures in three weeks.

	I found out the hard way that my heart was wanting the infantry more than the medical field (listen to your hearts) and after temporomandibular joint surgery giving me the ability to run longer than five minutes I hit the gym hard and toured Vietnam alone for two months as I wouldn't have time while in the CF. While I was there it made me realize I want to study history and write about it so university and joining the CF for a career it made sense to apply for ROTP. The trip taught me that I can handle big challenges and being an Infantry Officer is just that but if I put my mind to it I can do it.

        I've applied, and have done my CFAT. I can't talk about the CFAT questions but use the practice test as an example, they won't be that easy. I suggest trying the US Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery (ASVAB) here... http://www.military.com/ASVAB and study the style of questions. The test was tough and afterwards talking to the rest of the test takers I didn't think I did too well but luckily I made officer but 60% of those who took it didn't get their choices (most were wanting veh tech).

        After the test I met my file manager and they told me my files would be sent to RMC before my interview and medical which she thought was odd. Until then she told me to get ready for my interview and they'll call me. She told me to write down realistic expectations from the CF (I assumed what I except the CF to do for me but I don't expect anything, just wrote down what I hope I get and do in the CF), 10 positive things and 10 negative things about being an Infantry Officer, that I have to explain to them about the trade, the training (where, how many months, etc), general knowledge on the CF and to find an Inf Officer for first hand knowledge on the career. She also told me that poor interviews are about an hour, most are 2 1/2 hours and great ones are 3 hours. Don't use that as the golden rule but as an example of length.

        I'm friends with a former recruiter and although I'm modest they told me to bang your own drum, talk about all your accomplishments and why you think you'd be a great candidate. 

        To all those who ask if they would be a good candidate and posting school grades... nobody on here can say unless they're all members of the officer board. Do your best in school, be active in team sports or in your community, do the best to make yourself an awesome person, have some confidence and apply. Be the best you can be and see what happens 

        If you have any questions at least search the board as there's thousands of ROTP questions and answers and reading former year ROTP threads for answers and an idea of what our future until Sept may hold.

        When it comes to waiting keep in touch with your CFRC but don't nag/bug them. It takes a while to hear back about things but just use that time to keep working out (which everyone applying should be doing) and making yourself a better recruit. Keep a good attitude, keep busy and good luck!


----------



## LOLslamball

awesome post forcerecon85, I haven't met my file manager yet and haven't got any tips about the interview, but hopefully they'll give me some more info when they call me to schedule.  So far I've just been studying interview tips from my university.

I got the results back from my second (re-done) blood test and all the numbers came back normal.  I took it down to the recruiting center and it was all they needed so my file is moving again.  

Scriptox, I'm also pretty nervous when I talk to them, It's getting better though.  I still mean to call them by their ranks, especially on the phone, but I never seem to spit it out.


----------



## buck13

Anybody doing reserves while at civvy uni and then planning on applying to ROTP once you've graduated? That's my plan right now. Took my CFAT and was told by my file manager that I would had good potential as an officer.


----------



## aesop081

buck13 said:
			
		

> Anybody doing reserves while at civvy uni and then planning on* applying to ROTP once you've graduated*? That's my plan right now.



If you have graduated from university, you cannot join through ROTP. Slight flaw in your plan there.


----------



## buck13

I haven't graduated yet, I'm in my second year. My understanding was that through some summer courses I could still do it. But I might be wrong. Continuing education - the main reason anyone should post or read topics on this site. Also I messed up the original post. Meant to say become an officer once you've graduated. My mistake.


----------



## Kayghee

jwtg said:
			
		

> Your application will be weighed against the rest of them- those who score highest will receive offers.
> 
> You will likely have to convince your interviewing officer that you're worth a second shot at ROTP.  Make sure your application is better than it was last time, and try to find a way to show that you've learned from your mistake, grown up, and won't screw up again.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I've been attentively waiting for someone to give me some sense of hope/direction. I was told that I didn't do too well during the interview and that I should practice more, so I plan on working on that for when I apply in a month or two.



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> *I'm curious as to why you were deemed "unsuitable" for RMC.*  It would seem to me that if you were unsuitable for RMC, then you were unsuitable for ROTP as well.  Remember that the CF is recruiting officers and the ROTP is just one fo the methods we use.  We are not running a scholarship program with our own university.  The question should be whethr you are suitable for officer training or not.  What school you go to is irrelevant at this point.
> 
> In answer to your specific question, anything you do to improve your file will help.  There is more than one of us in the CF who were rejected the first time and then bounced back.  An important thing to note though is that acceptance is also based on the presumption that you will successfully complete your current year of studies.  If you are accepted into ROTP and then subsequently fail a course prior to enrollment, your offer could be reviewed and rescinded.  In short, don't stop working just because you think you're home free.



When I called to follow-up regarding my application, I was told that I would be more suited for a Civillian University and not for RMC. I assume it's due to the fact that I didn't participate in sports/extracurriculars enough making my profile not as competitive as the others who have. I've definitely learned from my mistakes and am trying my best to better my shortcomings from my previous application. Due to the fact that I've only really learned about the Canadian Forces and its opportunities last year, I wasn't able to prepare as much as I could in order to look competitive (i.e. I haven't gone to Cadets and didn't join sports teams). I'm currently joining as many teams as I can this year, and my grades have greatly increased, so I'm hoping that I can pull through and be accepted.

Again, thanks to the two of you for responding to my thread. I greatly appreciate the time you've both taken to do so.

KG


----------



## canada94

Another update! Turns out, it is not a fracture or break of any kind :\. So I ask doc what is it? "Meh couldn't tell yeah". Personally a little disappointed seeing my pain level is quite high right now. "It will get better in time", so hopefully w.e is wrong is fixed soon. I am going for laser therapy Thursday to see if that helps, anyways goodluck everyone!

PS Typing with one hand sucks hehe.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

buck13 said:
			
		

> I haven't graduated yet, I'm in my second year. My understanding was that through some summer courses I could still do it. But I might be wrong. Continuing education - the main reason anyone should post or read topics on this site. Also I messed up the original post. Meant to say become an officer once you've graduated. My mistake.



CDN Aviator is right, you would have to apply through DEO (Direct Entry Officer). Don't take a blind leap of faith of you want to do Continuing Ed, I have friends that are doing it now and they dislike it. Simply put, if you want to party and live your life as a university student during your summers.. Apply for the DEO plan. Personally, I think doing reserves before becoming an officer is a fantastic idea. You gain the experience and skills need to complete your phases and also are exposed to what it is like to be a trooper instead of a "Stuck up Officer  ;D". The best leaders are also good followers + the chance of bypassing Officer Phases is a real fact for reservists.


----------



## DefconZero

buck13 said:
			
		

> Anybody doing reserves while at civvy uni and then planning on applying to ROTP once you've graduated? That's my plan right now. Took my CFAT and was told by my file manager that I would had good potential as an officer.



I've been in the reserves for a year now, and put in my CT/OT roughly 3 weeks ago. Got an email back confirming that they had received it, they sent my MPRR to update and bring back to my OR, and am now waiting for further updates.

I applied before I finished high school for ROTP, but was not selected, so decided to join the Reserves, and would reapply again when I felt comfortable to do so. I did a lot of thinking, and the Reserves definitely helped me out WRT figuring out if this was for me or not, and it definitely is.

I decided it was time to push through, and so submitted my CT.

I have a friend who did the same thing for this year. He had a year in for the Reserves, and a year of Engineering done. Put in his CT last November, redid his interview in January, and found out in May that he was going to RMC. I'm hoping the process will be similar for me.


----------



## surjl0827

hi guys! soo i wanna become a pilot in the rcf. i know that ROTP is quite competitive, so i have a few questions i wanna ask. im currently in gr11, and my skills:
in gr 10 my average was 86% 
fluent in korean and english(still taking french)

xtra curricular:
VCISS instructional youth tutoring (voluntary)
senior home volunteer work
air cadets 
Rotary interact (over 100 hrs of voluntary leadership hrs)
MODEL UN
Bronze medallion (working towards life guarding)
Kendo for 2 yrs (lvl4) 
Playing drums

im thinking to gettig my pilot license from power in cadets if i can.
i do wear glasses, i know they allow some kind of eye surgery now.
how would i compare to other competitors? i can do 19 push ups fairly easily and got 10.8 on the beep test.thanks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/101484/post-1056381.html#msg1056381

So why are you posting the basically the same post again and again?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## surjl0827

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/101484/post-1056381.html#msg1056381
> 
> So why are you posting the basically the same post again and again?
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff



i didnt think the previous one rly answered my Qs, but more of jokers. plus things changed a little. would u prefer it if i deleted my last post or?


----------



## scriptox

On the physical side of things:

I think you may be referring to the EXPRES test standards surjl0827. The RMC physical standards in comparison to the Expres test is found at this link: http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-c-eng.asp Although I think that still you do the Expres test at some point in your Officer Cadet career; of course I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dou You

surjl0827 said:
			
		

> i didnt think the previous one rly answered my Qs, but more of jokers. plus things changed a little. would u prefer it if i deleted my last post or?



i wud perfer u posted wit gooder spellin n grammer. 

Seriously though, you shouldn't use msn speak on this site or you'll end up receiving a whole lot of nasty from the mods. Posts also look a lot better with proper capitalization and grammar. Jus sayin'  .


----------



## m.k

You won't be a pilot in the CF without perfect uncorrected vision. Unless things have changed since I looked into it last, laser eye surgery is still a no go for prospective CF pilots.


----------



## aesop081

m.k said:
			
		

> You won't be a pilot in the CF without perfect uncorrected vision. Unless things have changed since I looked into it last, laser eye surgery is still a no go for prospective CF pilots.



You are incorrect.


----------



## PuckChaser

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are incorrect.



and completely out of his lane.


----------



## aesop081

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> and completely out of his lane.



I was trying to be nice. My originally planed response was a bit different.


----------



## jeffb

surjl0827 said:
			
		

> i can do 19 push ups fairly easily and got 10.8 on the beep test.thanks



And 19 pushups is the absolute bare minimum if you are a male under 35. 10.8 on the beep test doesn't exist but if you meant 10.5 then it is fair result and the minimum level to get an exemption on the run portion. 

The bare minimum will not get you very far in any CF career path.


----------



## m.k

My apologies. I did the research I should have done in the first place. Time to read more and post less!


----------



## surjl0827

hmm well i checked the site out and im not so sure how many laps 10.8 would be. and i can do 30 pushups and maybe more until i cant go on. im not sure about all these grip tests and all. 
what are the bare minimum to pass the medical exam on entry? i can definately improve on both areas if i tried.


----------



## greentoblue

First step in being an officer: learn to write in proper English! (Or French.)  Seriously, you may only be in Gr 11 and are just thinking about a career in the Royal Canadian Air Force but I can assure you that poor writing skills will be a severe impediment in both successully gaining admission to RMC/ROTP and as an officer.  Start developing the proper writing skills now and you will be ahead of the curve.  This may be a private, unofficial board but remember, you are seeking to be taken seriously by professionals with years of experience.


----------



## Good2Golf

surjl0827 said:
			
		

> Hi guys!  So, I want to become a pilot in the RCAF.  I know that ROTP is quite competitive, so I have a few questions I want to ask.  I'm currently in gr. 11, and
> in gr. 10 my average was 86%.  I am fluent in Korean and English (still taking French)
> 
> Extra curricular:
> VCISS instructional youth tutoring (voluntary);
> Senior home volunteer work;
> Air cadets;
> Rotary interact (over 100 hrs of voluntary leadership hrs.);
> MODEL UN;
> Bronze medallion (working towards life guarding);
> Kendo for 2 yrs (lvl4); and
> Playing drums.
> 
> I'm thinking to getting my pilot license from power in cadets if I can.
> I do wear glasses, but I know the CF allows some kind of eye surgery now.  How would I compare to other competitors? I can do 19 push ups fairly easily and got 10.8 on the beep test.  Thanks.



Okay, first things first.  Take a quick look at the orange text.  That is the kind of thing that if I were a member sitting on an ROTP merit board (again, hint   ), would make me put your application in the "look at these applications again only if there are not enough good first round applicants" pile.

No matter which classification you would like to apply to the CF for, communication skills are a very important element of officership.  Best to start out early in a (potential) military career on a good footing, so I would recommend that you practice written communication skills by using proper spelling and grammar.   

Now, on to the pilot aspect.  A bit of searching in the recruiting thread using "pilot" "ROTP" and other related search terms will net you a wealth of information and perspectives ranging from applicants, to Officer Cadets currently in the ROTP, to junior and senior officers involved in RCAF operations.

My own suggestion would be to not worry about taking flight training unless you can do so under the Power Scholarship program in Air Cadets prior to the summer that you would, after acceptance to the ROTP at RMC, be required to attend initial recruit training.  The other activities are good to have under your belt and show well-rounded activity in your community.  The last bit of advice is to keep working on your schoolwork to ensure you keep your grades up.  Your Grade 11 marks (and your Grade 12 first term mid-terms) will be critical to a successful application. 

Good luck.

Regards
G2G


----------



## surjl0827

Thanks guys, this post gave me more answers than the previous one. I'll apologize for my "BAD" English, I am on the internet and writing with an iPhone is annoying work. I'll make sure I fix this. Also, I forgot to ask about 3 additional things; 
1. What's the difference between the CF EXPRES test and the other one..? (I forgot the name). I heard that it was a standard difference?
2. I heard that although pilots are given choices to pick their preferred aircraft (Heli, Fighter and Cargo), they are given aptitude tests and are assigned according to the results. How does this "Aptitude Test" work? 
3. How does the medical exam go? 

This time I wrote on my laptop so the "Engrish" should be better. Sorry about the crappy English, I got lazy with my iPhone.


----------



## jwtg

surjl0827 said:
			
		

> 1. What's the difference between the CF EXPRES test and the other one..? (I forgot the name). I heard that it was a standard difference?


Exactly as you said.  The CF Expres is a test of a certain level of physical fitness and the RMC PPT (Physical Performance Test) is a more difficult test with different standards.  Using Google to search 'RMC PPT standards' I discovered the following link (it was the first hit).  http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-c-eng.asp  You could probably have done the same in less time than it took you to post your question here.

The one thing I will say is that CF Expres and RMC PPT pushups are probably not the kind you do in your room.  They are very particular about form, and any pushups done that do not comply perfectly with the prescribed form will not be counted.  I'm sure anyone who has ever done a CF fitness test has seen people fail because they do 20-30 pushups, but only get counted for a few of them.  You will find, at the aforementioned link, a reference to the correct execution of pushups in CF fitness tests.

Good luck.


----------



## surjl0827

Thanks, that cleared a few things up. isn't army push ups 90 angle with ur elbows with arms shoulder wide?


----------



## scriptox

surjl0827 said:
			
		

> Thanks, that cleared a few things up. isn't army push ups 90 angle with ur elbows with arms shoulder wide?



On the right side of the page that jwtg links you to, there are many "Annexes". These are just sections of the joining instructions page; they have a wealth of information and it would benefit you if you read through all of them. One of those Annexes is clearly labelled, "Push up programme", http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-h-eng.asp It is a page dedicated to improving your push ups and makes sure that you do them in proper form. Take a look. I'm sure that page will answer your question.


----------



## dannyboy41

Got a call today for an ROTP interview and medical (current medical expires in January) to take place on 17 November. Time to educate myself on what it means to be a leader. :camo:

edit: I suppose I will add this in.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa/Peterborough
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Military Police Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Officer
Application Date: ROTP - 10 October 2011
First Contact: 11 October 2011
Aptitude: Complete (Officer qualified)
Medical: Booked 17 November 2011
Interview: Booked 17 November 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## amayzer

It's nice to hear how everyone's process is going and good luck to all on that.
Canada94 sucks to hear about the elbow, heal up soon.

As for me, I just got the call to schedule my CFAT so I'm pretty happy to be moving along in the process.


Recruiting Center: CFRC Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Officer
Application Date: September 2, 2011
First Contact: September 8, 2011
Aptitude: (Scheduled) October 31, 2011
Medical:   
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## scriptox

CFAT this Thursday at 9 in the morning... GAH ! Study study study !!!

How is everyone's processing coming along?


----------



## dannyboy41

scriptox said:
			
		

> CFAT this Thursday at 9 in the morning... GAH ! Study study study !!!
> 
> How is everyone's processing coming along?



Good luck! It is not exactly a test you can study for. The best resources to use are probably the sample test on the forces website. Other than that, all I can say is broaden your vocabulary as best you can. :camo:


----------



## scriptox

dannyboy41 said:
			
		

> Good luck! It is not exactly a test you can study for. The best resources to use are probably the sample test on the forces website. Other than that, all I can say is broaden your vocabulary as best you can. :camo:



True true, although, I still have this urge to keep reviewing my grade 10 math.. even though I'm still in High School currently in the Ontario Advanced Functions course haha. I found a nice resource for those who are looking to broaden their vocabulary :

http://www.freerice.com/

Nice little site for word quizzes and such. They even have levels too.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> True true, although, I still have this urge to keep reviewing my grade 10 math.. even though I'm still in High School currently in the Ontario Advanced Functions course haha. I found a nice resource for those who are looking to broaden their vocabulary :
> 
> http://www.freerice.com/
> 
> Nice little site for word quizzes and such. They even have levels too.



You'll do fine . 

I am 95% healed! I actually feel totally normal and am back at work. However I have been "booked" an MRI (takes MONTHS) to see if I have loose cartilage in my Elbow which could be causing my elbow to tighten up from time to time.. I called to talk to my recruiter but could not get a hold of him today to ask if it is okay to do the Medical before an MRI (because I might not technically be totally healed). So many annoying occurrence's from that dam elbow!

Anyways I will be booking my Medical and Interview tomorrow (if I am permitted, for my Medical that is).


----------



## dreams to fly

Would anybody happen to know what the odds are of being accepted for the ROTP at a civilian university over RMC? and if the odds are better to apply as an undergraduate compared to direct?


----------



## scriptox

I don't know exactly the numbers, since only the registrar will know. But I'll just regurgitate what a fourth year student and representative from the Registrar said at the RMC presentation at the Ontario University Fair: "This year we are estimating about 500 spots, 200 to RMC St.Jean and 300 to civilian Universities" 

I still don't know why they said St.Jean. They never mentioned RMC Kingston in any of those numbers and I never bothered to ask why. 

Still, don't take this as fact. This is simply what they explained to the some odd 30 of us in the room, and I am just passing it on to you.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> I don't know exactly the numbers, since only the registrar will know. But I'll just regurgitate what a fourth year student and representative from the Registrar said at the RMC presentation at the Ontario University Fair: "This year we are estimating about 500 spots, 200 to RMC St.Jean and 300 to civilian Universities"
> 
> I still don't know why they said St.Jean. They never mentioned RMC Kingston in any of those numbers and I never bothered to ask why.
> 
> Still, don't take this as fact. This is simply what they explained to the some odd 30 of us in the room, and I am just passing it on to you.



Hmm interesting numbers good to know, thanks for telling.


----------



## dreams to fly

scriptox said:
			
		

> I don't know exactly the numbers, since only the registrar will know. But I'll just regurgitate what a fourth year student and representative from the Registrar said at the RMC presentation at the Ontario University Fair: "This year we are estimating about 500 spots, 200 to RMC St.Jean and 300 to civilian Universities"
> 
> I still don't know why they said St.Jean. They never mentioned RMC Kingston in any of those numbers and I never bothered to ask why.
> 
> Still, don't take this as fact. This is simply what they explained to the some odd 30 of us in the room, and I am just passing it on to you.



definitely thanks for sharing, even if the numbers are wrong i can lighten my mood a little bit with more dreams of a better chance, thanks


----------



## scriptox

I passed my CFAT for Signals Officer ! Woo ! 

Story time !  ;D

I arrived at CFRC Hamilton today at around 0845, the specified time that the Staff said to be there at in a previous phone call. Went in, checked in, sat down and waited until 0900. Let me tell you, that was one of the worst 15 minutes of my life so far haha. The waiting and all the "what if" questions go through your head . 3 other people showed up, 1 from Niagara and 2 from Hamilton who happened to be twins. We all went up to the front desk as the man called us to in order to pay for travel expenses. I though this was quite odd because I didn't even take a taxi or public service, I just got a ride from my mom haha. But hey, I'm not complaining . So we go in for the CFAT and as stated above, I passed . Verbal and spatial were worrying me for the whole duration I was working on math. Luckily for me I though the math section was a breeze; maybe I was just over-prepared or something... so we go back into the lobby and are just sitting there. I decide to break the ice by asking what entry plans and what trades is everyone going into. Had a short little group convo and then a man at the desk calls me up. Turns out that he wasn't able to schedule my medical and interview for today because they were fully booked. 

I really wanted to know what my CFAT score was, and I wasn't expecting a full out answer, but I thought I might as well ask. So it went like this: 

"The Lieutenant told all 4 of us to stay here because he was going to talk to us about the CFAT and you just booked my appointments so should I stay here or be on my way?"

"You're going on your way.. "

"Oh.. okay, well how's my CFAT score?"

"In terms of your CFAT score... you're good to go."

"I'm good to go?"

"Yeah you're good to go."

And that's the jist of it haha. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September 20, 2011
First Contact: October 4, 2011
Aptitude: October 27, 2011
Medical: (Scheduled) November 10, 2011  
Interview completed: (Scheduled) November 10, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## LOLslamball

Awesome scriptox!  That's pretty much the exact same answer I received.  Although when I went back for my medical, I asked again and they said that I would be told more after/during my interview when I got a specific recruiter.

Still waiting for a call for my interview date, life has been crazy lately with midterms, work, coaching and volunteering in a psyc lab at school.  I feel like I'm learning in everything that I do (new job, finding an effective way to coach. not only the kids but using assistant coaches effectively etc. and designing/running an experiment) Anyways its starting to slow down now as I'm getting the hang of everything so hopefully the interview comes before finals haha.

Canada94, I'm pretty sure they will require a sign off from your doctor regarding your elbow (they did for me for a minor knee injury).  Paperwork saying when it happened, treatment and if you can lift XXX kg and carry it for XXX metres, dig a trench, scale a wall, live in cold weather etc.  before they'll send your paperwork off.  Not sure how busy your doctor is, but if you need to book in advance, I would book an appointment the same day, or the day after your CF medical.

I always thought they took way more for RMC than civy, but that's based on absolutely nothing haha.  I was told however, by a recruiter, that even if I put "yes" to RMC on my application they would still send me to civy u (I'm in my second year) and that by having RMC as a "no" would not affect my changes in any way. (I tried to switch my application to say "yes" to RMC and he wouldn't let me) 
Different story if you are not already attending a civy U I would assume.


----------



## LOLslamball

Also, is anybody else in the thread applying for Pilot? I know tons of people do but I don't remember seeing anybody post on here.


----------



## scriptox

Yeah it feels good man. As far as passing and failing goes, I think I passed... since I got that assurance from the man at the desk, appointments scheduled, and I had to fill in that previous health history questionnaire. But I would really like to get into specifics such as if I did well on certain parts and if I didn't do so well on other parts. I guess that will be mentioned in the interview at some point I hope. I have on my card here saying that my interview appointment is for 2 hours... 2 hours! Gosh! 

And I'm pretty sure you're the only one applying for Pilot that has been posting in this thread haha. Although I think that there will be many more people coming in and posting when December/January comes closer. As far as people applying in the thread, we seem to be the ones who have been in the application process at an early date hehehe.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Awesome scriptox!  That's pretty much the exact same answer I received.  Although when I went back for my medical, I asked again and they said that I would be told more after/during my interview when I got a specific recruiter.
> 
> Still waiting for a call for my interview date, life has been crazy lately with midterms, work, coaching and volunteering in a psyc lab at school.  I feel like I'm learning in everything that I do (new job, finding an effective way to coach. not only the kids but using assistant coaches effectively etc. and designing/running an experiment) Anyways its starting to slow down now as I'm getting the hang of everything so hopefully the interview comes before finals haha.
> 
> Canada94, I'm pretty sure they will require a sign off from your doctor regarding your elbow (they did for me for a minor knee injury).  Paperwork saying when it happened, treatment and if you can lift XXX kg and carry it for XXX metres, dig a trench, scale a wall, live in cold weather etc.  before they'll send your paperwork off.  Not sure how busy your doctor is, but if you need to book in advance, I would book an appointment the same day, or the day after your CF medical.
> 
> I always thought they took way more for RMC than civy, but that's based on absolutely nothing haha.  I was told however, by a recruiter, that even if I put "yes" to RMC on my application they would still send me to civy u (I'm in my second year) and that by having RMC as a "no" would not affect my changes in any way. (I tried to switch my application to say "yes" to RMC and he wouldn't let me)
> Different story if you are not already attending a civy U I would assume.



Yes I was told the same! I am booking one tomorrow morning as finally ....

Medical and Interview booked for November 15th! Woo.

And great scriptox!!!! We are all on the move hehe

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry O
Trade Choice 2: Arm O
Trade Choice 3: Arty O
Application Date: September 13, 2011
First Contact: September 28th, 2011
Aptitude: October 4th, 2011
Medical: October 12th, 2011 November 15th, 2011 
Interview completed: (booked for) October 12th, 2011 November 15th, 2011 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date:


----------



## LOLslamball

Scriptox you definitely passed, don't need to think about that one! Although I hear you about wanting to know more.  Personally I don't care where I did well/poor, I just want to know how I did in relation to other applicants, which I think they're allowed to tell you.

Awesome news canada94.

How are you guys preparing for your interview?


----------



## aesop081

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I just want to know how I did in relation to other applicants,



To what end ?

Theres no extra pay for doing better. They don't stamp "extra ice cream" on your ration card if you do better.......

You either made the grade for the trades you are applying for or you did not. That is all that matters.

No one is going to care how well you did on your CFAT...............specially if you turn out to be a thud on course.


----------



## LOLslamball

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> To what end ?
> 
> Theres no extra pay for doing better. They don't stamp "extra ice cream" on your ration card if you do better.......
> 
> You either made the grade for the trades you are applying for or you did not. That is all that matters.
> 
> No one is going to care how well you did on your CFAT...............specially if you turn out to be a thud on course.



If I am not mistaken CFAT scores count for a certain percentage of merit list score. So in having a successful application, near the top of the merit list, CFAT scores in comparison to other applicants are relevant.

If I am mistaken and the CFAT score is just only listed as a pass/fail in relation to application strength and merit list then it would only be to satisfy my curiosity, and if I was not told then I would not ask.


----------



## forcerecon85

When I took my CFAT they simply told me I made Inf Officer. I haven't done an aptitude test before and I would have like to know what other trades I'd do well in. That was before I found out it was just a qualification that I have the ability to comprehend officer training, regardless what trade or branch. The better you do, the better candidate you'll be compared to others, but to make officer you have to get a certain score on the test, and you won't be shown what your score was. I would have liked to know my score but I don't need to know. 

I've gotten two calls from CFRC London to book my medical but just finding out my work schedule for next week I'll call ASAP. I know I'll have to get documents signed by my jaw and physiotherapist for my knee so once booked I'll book appointments with them. I also have to talk to my boss about going to part time. I need to focus on training and getting my knee in running shape again and with any luck I can workout every other day and go to work on resting days.


----------



## Eisenhev

I have just recently joined this fourm because of the valuable information that i can be given from other aspiring CF canidates.
The question that i was really curious about is weather I am at all a competitive canidate for the ROTP.
I am a grade 12 student in my final year and i have a 91 average for my whole high school carrer.
I'm not on any school teams, but I am very atheletic.  I have been working at my job for the last three years and i am now the assistant manager at the studio.  As for volunteer work, I have done about 100 hours, and I also part of the peer mentoring at my school.  I am also a part of the grad committee.
I'm applying to the ROTP as a nurse, and I have already been excepted to Dalhousie university and ST. FX (cant descide which one i want to go to  :facepalm::
Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## 2010newbie

Pusser said:
			
		

> It would seem to me that if you were unsuitable for RMC, then you were unsuitable for ROTP as well.



During my interview I was told that I was not suitable for RMC because I did not have a high school diploma, only a GED.

I had no desire to attend RMC, so this didn't concern me too much. I of course would have attended whichever school they told me to go to. In the end I was accepted and told I could attend any of the civilian programs listed on my application.


----------



## canada94

Eisenhev said:
			
		

> I have just recently joined this fourm because of the valuable information that i can be given from other aspiring CF canidates.
> The question that i was really curious about is weather I am at all a competitive canidate for the ROTP.
> I am a grade 12 student in my final year and i have a 91 average for my whole high school carrer.
> I'm not on any school teams, but I am very atheletic.  I have been working at my job for the last three years and i am now the assistant manager at the studio.  As for volunteer work, I have done about 100 hours, and I also part of the peer mentoring at my school.  I am also a part of the grad committee.
> I'm applying to the ROTP as a nurse, and I have already been excepted to Dalhousie university and ST. FX (cant descide which one i want to go to  :facepalm::
> Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.
> thank you



Your already accepted into two universities? Congrats!

But about your question for "sports teams".. I assume they do have some merit, but that should not stop you from applying. I have played Jr. level hockey, and have played organized sports all my life, the recruiters didn't care "that" much. What had merit is when I coached teams, or was a team Captain. 

You seem smart, apply, and do it soon! ROTP isn't an all year thing, good luck. 

EDIT: I thought you were simply asking if being part of sports teams was essential.. i miss read, eek. Good luck!


----------



## amcanucks1

Hey LOLslamball. I am applying for pilot this year through ROTP. I have my interview coming up on November 10. How far are you into the process? And any rough idea on how many seats for pilot this year?

By the way, I applied through CFRC Vancouver. 

Please do throw my way any advice you guys have for the interview. It will be extremely helpful and greatly appreciated.

Good Luck to you all.


----------



## Azeem

Hello 2012 applicants! I successful have been selected for ROTP last year and I am now at RMC Kingston. I'm sure this has been said many times, but I want to give you applicants a few words of advice. 

1) The most important advice I can give you is begin training *now*. You have a little under a year to get yourself into shape. You should be able to do at least 25 proper push ups, hold the plank position for at least 2 minutes, do 35 proper sit ups in a minute, and run like hell. The better shape you are in coming to RMC, the easier your life will be. If you do not pass the RMC PPT test, you will have to wake up at 0530 every morning to go to physical training. This applies for the CivU people as well. You have to do the CF expres test when you have your indoc period, and in BMOQ so keep yourself in shape.

2) Make sure the trade you apply for, and accept, is the trade you want to do. Make sure you know exactly what you are getting into to because it is not easy to switch trades once you have signed the dotted line. Think down the road 10 years and wonder if you want to that lifestyle.  

3) RMC is not easy. If you do not have good study habits or do not know how to study begin now even if you are making 80s - 90s in every course you are in. Learn how to study people.

That is all I can think of now. Any questions feel free to PM.

-Azm.


----------



## LOLslamball

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> Hey LOLslamball. I am applying for pilot this year through ROTP. I have my interview coming up on November 10. How far are you into the process? And any rough idea on how many seats for pilot this year?
> 
> By the way, I applied through CFRC Vancouver.
> 
> Please do throw my way any advice you guys have for the interview. It will be extremely helpful and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Good Luck to you all.



I am waiting for a call for my interview, my "application report card" is updated somewhere on this thread (page 6 I think) if you want to know the exact dates.  I had to redo my blood glucose test and it will be two weeks today of sending it in.  
No idea about pilot seats, sorry.   Also through CFRC Vancouver, they've been great so far.
Which university are you hoping to get in to?  I am already at SFU so if I get in I'll stay there. (so I was told)


----------



## canada94

Azeem said:
			
		

> Hello 2012 applicants! I successful have been selected for ROTP last year and I am now at RMC Kingston. I'm sure this has been said many times, but I want to give you applicants a few words of advice.
> 
> 1) The most important advice I can give you is begin training *now*. You have a little under a year to get yourself into shape. You should be able to do at least 25 proper push ups, hold the plank position for at least 2 minutes, do 35 proper sit ups in a minute, and run like hell. The better shape you are in coming to RMC, the easier your life will be. If you do not pass the RMC PPT test, you will have to wake up at 0530 every morning to go to physical training. This applies for the CivU people as well. You have to do the CF expres test when you have your indoc period, and in BMOQ so keep yourself in shape.
> 
> 2) Make sure the trade you apply for, and accept, is the trade you want to do. Make sure you know exactly what you are getting into to because it is not easy to switch trades once you have signed the dotted line. Think down the road 10 years and wonder if you want to that lifestyle.
> 
> 3) RMC is not easy. If you do not have good study habits or do not know how to study begin now even if you are making 80s - 90s in every course you are in. Learn how to study people.
> 
> That is all I can think of now. Any questions feel free to PM.
> 
> -Azm.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## amcanucks1

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I am waiting for a call for my interview, my "application report card" is updated somewhere on this thread (page 6 I think) if you want to know the exact dates.  I had to redo my blood glucose test and it will be two weeks today of sending it in.
> No idea about pilot seats, sorry.   Also through CFRC Vancouver, they've been great so far.
> Which university are you hoping to get in to?  I am already at SFU so if I get in I'll stay there. (so I was told)



Hey, I am in SFU as well. Although, I put RMC Kingston as my first choice. Which faculty are you in by the way? And are you in Surrey or Burnaby? Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## LOLslamball

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am in SFU as well. Although, I put RMC Kingston as my first choice. Which faculty are you in by the way? And are you in Surrey or Burnaby? Maybe I'll see you there.


I'm in second year going to major in history and minor in psychology. I'm volunteering in a psyc lab so if you take any psyc classes and have to do studies I probably will see you. I'm at burnaby. What about you?

Did the recruiters say anything about your uni choice? Like I said I tried to switch mine to yes for RMC and the recruiter wouldn't let me because they wouldn't transfer me anyways.


----------



## forcerecon85

Just finished my medical. Went over my history and checklists which took about an hour. Did a vision test, colour blind, height, weight, waist line, hearing test and blood pressure. After that I had to get changed into shorts and only in shorts only listened to heart, lungs and my abdoman. They tested the joints in my hip, knee, ankles and toes as well as the strength of each (by fighting against his arms pushing/pulling). Two tests I had trouble with was squatting as low as possible with heels on the ground and shuffle towards him. That and eyes closed, arms out in front and balencing on one leg, just took a few tries for balence. No urine test, I assume because I've only been high twice in 13 years.

In all it took about two hours and I have to get my eyes tested (out of my own pocket), see my physio doc (knee) and get my family doc to take my blood pressure and sign paperwork regarding it. The CFRC doc tested my blood pressure six different times and even let me lay down and relax for ten minutes to try and get it lower. He felt bad as I'm fit, 5'8" and 140lbs so I'm not the typical high blood pressure candidate. 

I did get three calls from him to book my appointment but I was away and when I got back he was away. I apologized and he accepted and told him I'm not avoiding the CFRC and he told me some people do after applying. So if you're late or hard to reach apologize as they could call someone else. Also be honest answering their questions. Not only is it illegal to lie, he is concerned with YOUR health, not the system. Great doc, very professional but still able to chat and laugh. 

Interview tomorrow morning, I know my stuff but want to do my best to rank higher than you 

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September 24th, 2011
First Contact: September 28th, 2011
Aptitude: October 4th, 2011
Medical: November 2nd, 2011  
Interview completed: (Scheduled) November 3rd, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## LOLslamball

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> Just finished my medical. Went over my history and checklists which took about an hour. Did a vision test, colour blind, height, weight, waist line, hearing test and blood pressure. After that I had to get changed into shorts and only in shorts only listened to heart, lungs and my abdoman. They tested the joints in my hip, knee, ankles and toes as well as the strength of each (by fighting against his arms pushing/pulling). Two tests I had trouble with was squatting as low as possible with heels on the ground and shuffle towards him. That and eyes closed, arms out in front and balencing on one leg, just took a few tries for balence. No urine test, I assume because I've only been high twice in 13 years.
> 
> In all it took about two hours and I have to get my eyes tested (out of my own pocket), see my physio doc (knee) and get my family doc to take my blood pressure and sign paperwork regarding it. The CFRC doc tested my blood pressure six different times and even let me lay down and relax for ten minutes to try and get it lower. He felt bad as I'm fit, 5'8" and 140lbs so I'm not the typical high blood pressure candidate.



Awesome forcerecon, good luck on the interview.

The urine test isn't a drug test, it tests for something else, the form you take to your doctor tells your doctor to refer you for a blood and urine test. (that's how it worked for me anyways and none of them were for drugs).

I was given a sheet of paper to take to the eye doctors that let them bill the CFRC (I think, I haven't received a bill yet).

Good luck with the blood pressure, they'll do everything to help you pass.


----------



## hockeyfan19

Hey, I am currently in the process and I thought I would introduce myself. How many people are college students applying to the ROTP Program ?, on a scale of one to ten how is the CFAT ?

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Military Police Officer
Application Date: Beginning of October 
First Contact: Mid October
Aptitude: November 9, 2011
Medical: November 9, 2011  
Interview completed: (Scheduled) November 9, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## amcanucks1

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I'm in second year going to major in history and minor in psychology. I'm volunteering in a psyc lab so if you take any psyc classes and have to do studies I probably will see you. I'm at burnaby. What about you?
> 
> Did the recruiters say anything about your uni choice? Like I said I tried to switch mine to yes for RMC and the recruiter wouldn't let me because they wouldn't transfer me anyways.



I am currently in Surrey studying Business. I put down RMC as my first choice but I do remember the recruiter saying they might keep me in SFU as they have problems transfering credits.


----------



## LOLslamball

hockeyfan19 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am currently in the process and I thought I would introduce myself. How many people are college students applying to the ROTP Program ?, on a scale of one to ten how is the CFAT ?



Hey Hockeyfan, 
It all depends on you, I have never had a problem with doing fast math, so I just studied (to get back in the mindset of doing math quickly) and had no problem, always read lots as a kid so vocab was no problem either.  I found it pretty easy, maybe a 3.

Don't listen to those who say, "its an aptitude test, you can't study for it." They're wrong. I graduated high school in '06 and haven't done much math since then, there is no way I would have been able to do a question a minute without preparing, heck I hardly remembered how to do long division. 

My two cents is to not only be fast with arithmetic, but to a lot of practice problems so that you can instantly understand what they are asking you and how to solve it. If you prepare yourself it is easy.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## LOLslamball

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> I am currently in Surrey studying Business. I put down RMC as my first choice but I do remember the recruiter saying they might keep me in SFU as they have problems transfering credits.



Ah, good to know we're getting the same information.  What year/semester are you in? I had a class in Surrey last spring semester, nice campus, right by the skytrain too.


----------



## amcanucks1

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Ah, good to know we're getting the same information.  What year/semester are you in? I had a class in Surrey last spring semester, nice campus, right by the skytrain too.



This is my first year, first semester at SFU. It's an awesome campus. If you look closely (in fact, it's quite obvious) the campus looks like a boat. I heard the architect who designed it was obsessed with boats. I have never been to the Burnaby campus but I am thinking about taking a course there next semester. 

Are you in the SFU Aviation Club? If you are, maybe I'll see you at some of the events.


----------



## amcanucks1

hockeyfan19 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am currently in the process and I thought I would introduce myself. How many people are college students applying to the ROTP Program ?, on a scale of one to ten how is the CFAT ?



Hey hockeyfan19, on a scale of one to ten with ten being the hardest, I would give it a 5. Personally, I found the English section a bit hard. But apart from that, if you prepare well you will be fine. Like LOLslamball mentioned above, do not listen to people who say you cannot study for an aptitude test. 

At the least, study arithmetic math problems. I would recommend grabbing an old Math 9 textbook and solving as many questions as you can. This will not only help you review but will also increase your speed which is vital to be successful on the CFAT. Learn to manage your time efficiently and be relaxed during the actual test.

Good luck!


----------



## LOLslamball

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> This is my first year, first semester at SFU. It's an awesome campus. If you look closely (in fact, it's quite obvious) the campus looks like a boat. I heard the architect who designed it was obsessed with boats. I have never been to the Burnaby campus but I am thinking about taking a course there next semester.
> 
> Are you in the SFU Aviation Club? If you are, maybe I'll see you at some of the events.



That's actually the first thing I thought when I got upstairs in Surrey haha, I actually have a picture of it on my iPhone. 

I have never heard of or seen the aviation club, I just searched and didn't see a website for it, is there a website? and what does the club do?
I probably wouldn't have time for it anyways, but maybe next semester.

Do you have any flying experience?


----------



## amcanucks1

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> That's actually the first thing I thought when I got upstairs in Surrey haha, I actually have a picture of it on my iPhone.
> 
> I have never heard of or seen the aviation club, I just searched and didn't see a website for it, is there a website? and what does the club do?
> I probably wouldn't have time for it anyways, but maybe next semester.
> 
> Do you have any flying experience?



There isn't a website yet but we are going to have one soon I believe. The club does fundraisers, social events and above all, fly. Occasionally that is. I'll PM you the specifics later. 

I do have flying experience. I am finished my flight test but have to get the written out of the way. What about you? Any flying experience?


----------



## scriptox

Interview and medical this Thursday. Been giving myself little interviews everyday and learning the in's and out's of the Signals Officer trade. I'd like to say that I feel confident, but in doing so I know that I cannot predict what the interview will consist of. So the plan is to go in with an open mind, a firm vision of what I want to do, who I am and what the CF can do for me . 


How are you all making out with your personal progress so far?


----------



## LOLslamball

Good luck scriptox! 
Got my call today, interview booked for next Tuesday.  I'm starting to nail down all of the specifics and hope to book a mock interview session at SFU tomorrow.


----------



## scriptox

Yay, interview and medical done.

Story time? 

So first part of the day at 0900 was the medical. Pretty straightforward, nothing to worry about. Not sure if I can discuss the mechanics of the medical but it's just typical things to see if you are indeed medically suitable for employment. That pretty much ended at 1000 so I had half an hour to better prepare myself. You know, the usual, fixing the tie, fixing the hair, things like that haha. At about 10 minutes before my interview I met my MCC (Military Career Counsellor) who was going to conduct the interview. To say the least, very, very cool guy. I could easily tell he was trying to lighten up my mood because he was cracking jokes here and there. So, interview finally comes around, and surprise, surprise, (I swear this kind of thing always happens to me...) instead of being interviewed by one MCC, I was interviewed by two. Not sure if that is how CFRC's are conducting interviews now, but I always thought it was the conventional one MCC. 

So the interview goes on, questions are asked, answers are given. Same dealio with the CFAT where nothing in the interview, such as questions asked, can be revealed. My interview was scheduled for 2 hours; 1030 - 1230. Interview ended at around 1310. I think it was because we took a little 10 minute break in the interview so the Officers could conference. After coming back in they had another butt load of questions for me.

Oh man, funny times during the interview. Since this all was being conducted at around lunch time, my stomach wasn't being so nice. Some low grumbles here, and sometimes a real freaking loud grumble there. But the real funny part was when my and the MCC's stomachs were grumbling back and forth. Mine would make a noise, I'd say "excuse me", the MCC's would make a noise, he'd say "pardon me", and the other MCC sitting there was just trying not to laugh haha. 

Overall the day went pretty well, I was told I was deemed eligible, suitable, and above average in competitiveness. First MCC also mentioned that my competitiveness will rise once I bring in my mid-terms in, since I explained to them that my grades will be in the low 90s to mid 90s.


Sooooo that's pretty much it hahaha

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September 20, 2011
First Contact: October 4, 2011
Aptitude: October 27, 2011
Medical: November 10, 2011  
Interview completed: November 10, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## amcanucks1

Hey scriptox, congrats on your interview. It's a good feeling getting it done and out of the way eh. I had my interview today as well. It's funny that you had two MCC's interview you. I only had one MCC conduct the interview who also happened to be very cool. All in all, a good experience.


----------



## Krokedans

Hello applicants of 2012,

Well, I hope all your tests and interviews are going well.   As a CMR student, I just wanted to give some advice about going to RMC.

First, don't worry too much about everything. What will come, will come. I worried a bit, and so did a few other applicants; the extra stress is not worth it. They may be vague about your results, but that is okay. 

Try to be as fit as you can before going, as the orientation period (or FYOP) will require you to be as fit as you can be... I personally found it be a challenge! I enjoyed my OP, and hopefully you will too. Just take one day at a time.  After OP, things will quiet down after awhile.

Even if you are an 'A' student, good study habits are a must. Academics are taken very seriously here. If you have a choice of preparing for an inspection the next morning or studying for an exam, study for the exam.

Always try your hardest. They look for people who do not give up despite how hard everything is. 

Once you have free weekends, go out and have fun! Military weekends are also enjoyable!

As for the application itself, remember that marks are not everything.  Not everyone has stellar marks from their high school. Also, I recommend that you try to make your essay stand out, and some flair etc to it, and make sure it is well written. For the aptitude test, I would recommend brushing up on your grade ten math, and be able to do it without a calculator. 

Wow. I'm starting to sound preachy.  :facepalm:

Good luck to everyone! Hopefully you get what you applied for!  ;D 

Anyone trying to become an officer in the Navy? XD I see lots of Army and Air Force applicants. Haha.


----------



## jathukor

Hi, So I'm going for my interview in a week. Any tips on preperation? I am definitely reading up on my career choices and stuff. But any other info would be appreaciated.
Also I am going to be earing dress pants ans shirt with tie. I want to be formal but not too formal either.

Thanks


----------



## canada94

jathukor said:
			
		

> Hi, So I'm going for my interview in a week. Any tips on preperation? I am definitely reading up on my career choices and stuff. But any other info would be appreaciated.
> Also I am going to be earing dress pants ans shirt with tie. I want to be formal but not too formal either.
> 
> Thanks



Ditto 

If anyone could give some simple tips hehe


----------



## Krokedans

Tips about the interview... learn about all of the job choices you put on your application (you can find the descriptions and the steps to becoming them on the Forces site) and be prepared to be asked personal questions; for instance they might ask for certain scenarios where you showed a certain trait. Other than that, I can't really help you too much as the interview questions are not supposed to be discussed. Sorry.

I would go to the interview as if your going for a job interview, ie: you would not be wearing slacks and hoodie to one.   Try to be polite and thank them for their time afterwards. The interviews, depending on how you answer, can be very long.

Also, don't freak out over the the interviews, the interviewer(s) are very nice. If you are nervous, it's better to tell them before they start asking you questions. During my interview I kept hesitating, but they did not seem to mind.

Good luck on your interviews!


----------



## scriptox

Before my interview started one of the MCCs looked at me and simply said, "Make us stupid not to hire you". 

I'll let you guys take that for what it's worth. .


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Before my interview started one of the MCCs looked at me and simply said, "Make us stupid not to hire you".
> 
> I'll let you guys take that for what it's worth. .



I have the same MCC as you.. and he told me the same haha


----------



## thomf

I'm not applying this year, but I plan to next year. I've just been trying to get an early start. As far as interview tips go I found a guide that is seemingly very useful. It can be found here: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/34cbg_hq/entrevueen.pdf


----------



## canada94

Done both my interview and medical 

As my arm is fine, I don't need anything to get signed by a doctor OTHER than my vision as I am both crappy visioned and "slightly" colourblind. 

Interview went quite well and I am a "competitive applicant" 

So I am hoping for the best for all of us!

WOO


----------



## KY-WPG

Hello fellow applicants,

I dropped off my app yesterday to get the ball rolling on ROTP round 2. I am half done my first year of Aerospace Engineering at Carleton University and so far have an A average. 

Although my grade 12 marks and University marks have been good, my early high school marks were low; which held me back in last years selection. Hopefully my added University marks, new volunteering experience, and additional occupations (I only put one choice last year) will help me out this year. 

Here is my info: 


Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: AERE
Trade Choice 2: Com & Elec Eng Officer (Air)
Trade Choice 3: Construction Eng Officer
Application Date: Nov 16
Aptitude: Transferred from 2010 app
Medical: Transferred from 2010 app
Interview: To be scheduled
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:

Cheers,


----------



## canada94

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Hello fellow applicants,
> 
> I dropped off my app yesterday to get the ball rolling on ROTP round 2. I am half done my first year of Aerospace Engineering at Carleton University and so far have an A average.
> 
> Although my grade 12 marks and University marks have been good, my early high school marks were low; which held me back in last years selection. Hopefully my added University marks, new volunteering experience, and additional occupations (I only put one choice last year) will help me out this year.
> 
> Here is my info:
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: AERE
> Trade Choice 2: Com & Elec Eng Officer (Air)
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Eng Officer
> Application Date: Nov 16
> Aptitude: Transferred from 2010 app
> Medical: Transferred from 2010 app
> Interview: To be scheduled
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Cheers,



Nice to see more people 

Good luck! Keep updating everyone!


----------



## scriptox

Judging from past ROTP threads, it seems that not many of us are applying this year. Of course, I am totally wrong in that sense because I know many other people are applying without being on Army.ca. Just seems like the some odd 10 of us are applying and keeping updates on our process haha.


----------



## KY-WPG

The 2012 season is really just getting started, we'll see more pop up as the app deadline approaches. 

I haven't read through all of the posts yet but I did skim through and I didn't see any others applying for the second time. Any other 2nd rounders out there?


----------



## Cui

Hello all, so I got a call yesterday from CFRC Detachment Kitchener yesterday, and I am booked in for my medical next Monday and my interview for next Wednesday. I applied to attend RMC last year, but was unfortunately turned down due to my low high school average in grade eleven. The good thing though is that since I qualified for all of my occupational choices on my CFAT last year, and therefore I do not need to take it again.

I am currently a first year student at the University of Waterloo, and planning on doing a joint major in sociology and legal studies. My preference would be to stay at Waterloo for the remainder of my education, but if I get offered a spot at RMC, I am willing to accept that as well. 

I wish everyone luck in their application process, and hopefully be on course or work with some of you in the future.


----------



## surjl0827

Hi again guys. I'm just wondering about this. This year in Grade 11, the teachers in my region (BC) are currently on strike. And many of them have been neglecting marking for the first half of the first semester, and now many students' grades are TERRIBLE. As the teachers soothed out a little, they finally got everything together and started marking things better. 
This is what  worries me. Our grades for the first term are already submitted with no way to change them.
In English, I am getting 78% which is horrible in my opinion.  In addition, my English teacher was badly hurt so a substitude has been hastily marking all our things, and he has informed me that if everything is marked correctly I should be getting somewhere in between 86~90.
This is the mark I would appreciate a lot more. And because of this "Job Action", we are not directly issued report cards with grades on them. However, my 78% grades are still being submitted in to the records. If I really do recieve a 86~90% average in the 2nd term, how would that effect my academics for applications? Would it be okay if I explained the situation during the interviews?
I believe most universities take your average, meaning: 78+88 then divided by 2. That would be 83. That is a little below my desired grade. How would this work?


----------



## scriptox

Just came back from seeing the Family Doctor. Got both my Family Doctor Letters filled out. From what I can tell, everything seems to be a-okay from her report. There seems to be no alarming or hindering circumstances that should slow me down. 

Going to be going down to the CFRC to hand in my mid-term reports and Doctor Letters on Friday. Let's get moving 

How is everybody else coming along with their processing?


----------



## Good2Golf

Notify the recruiting centre of the issue and advise them that you will provide term 2 marks as soon as you receive them.  That's all you can do, really.


Regards
G2G


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Just came back from seeing the Family Doctor. Got both my Family Doctor Letters filled out. From what I can tell, everything seems to be a-okay from her report. There seems to be no alarming or hindering circumstances that should slow me down.
> 
> Going to be going down to the CFRC to hand in my mid-term reports and Doctor Letters on Friday. Let's get moving
> 
> How is everybody else coming along with their processing?



My file was sent off to Ottawa earlier today 

and I agree.. lets get moving! I want it to be selection time! But mid-terms is it acustom to do so? I was just told to hand in my transcript again after this semester?


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> My file was sent off to Ottawa earlier today
> 
> and I agree.. lets get moving! I want it to be selection time! But mid-terms is it acustom to do so? I was just told to hand in my transcript again after this semester?



Well I just asked my MCC during the interview if I could bring in my mid-terms since I felt that they would add merit to my file. He said sure go ahead. I have also been in contact with him through e-mail, and I asked him again and he said to just come in and they will photocopy it. I am going to be bringing in my transcripts after the first semester regardless, but since I'm handing in my family doctor letters, I guess it wouldn't hurt to bring my mid-terms as well  .


----------



## KY-WPG

scriptox said:
			
		

> Well I just asked my MCC during the interview if I could bring in my mid-terms since I felt that they would add merit to my file. He said sure go ahead. I have also been in contact with him through e-mail, and I asked him again and he said to just come in and they will photocopy it. I am going to be bringing in my transcripts after the first semester regardless, but since I'm handing in my family doctor letters, I guess it wouldn't hurt to bring my mid-terms as well  .



Definitely bring in your updated transcripts; especially if it will increase your academic average. I believe the files are actually sent to the selection board after the new year, so you have lots of time. My MCC told me last year to being in anything an everything that would improve my file. If it didn't apply to the process or wasn't needed, they would just disregard it, but that it better than the possibility of not submitting something that could have helped.


----------



## jparkin

Hey guys/gals. I just switched my application from reserves to ROTP. This looks like the thread to be in for the ROTP candidates haha. My medical and CFAT are done, I just need to complete the interview again. More on my story here if anyone is interested. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103463/post-1092295.html#msg1092295
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## canada94

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Definitely bring in your updated transcripts; especially if it will increase your academic average. I believe the files are actually sent to the selection board after the new year, so you have lots of time. My MCC told me last year to being in anything an everything that would improve my file. If it didn't apply to the process or wasn't needed, they would just disregard it, but that it better than the possibility of not submitting something that could have helped.



I will get my transcript with my updated marks around the end of January :\, however I assume that is relative to everyone else in high school? Or am I wrong? hehe (When are all your exam dates?)

And it would bring my marks up somewhat I got an 92, 90, 87 then a freaking 75 in "peace in politics" I just call the class "communism 101". One of those classes where the mark-book has 3 things on it and just having one crappy mark ruins you haha



			
				scriptox said:
			
		

> Well I just asked my MCC during the interview if I could bring in my mid-terms since I felt that they would add merit to my file. He said sure go ahead. I have also been in contact with him through e-mail, and I asked him again and he said to just come in and they will photocopy it. I am going to be bringing in my transcripts after the first semester regardless, but since I'm handing in my family doctor letters, I guess it wouldn't hurt to bring my mid-terms as well  .



Makes sense man, and why not right, you're going by with the Doc notes might as well hand in some marks. Being in Welland going myself is difficult however, my mom works right around the corner so I could probably get her to drop off my marks... as cheesy is that sounds. I got her to do the same with my Dr's notes! 

Anyways guys keep the updating and communication so we don't have an you know... akward silence hahaha


----------



## Cui

Just had my interview on Wednesday, and it turned out alright. But I have gotten some bad news, my second choice of occupation; Military Police Officer is not open at the moment, and therefore I have to pick another one. I have set my mind on Armour Officer, all I have to do is phone in the CFRC detachment and wait for an update interview, other than that my file is pretty much good to go. 

Hope to hear from everyone else.   ;D


----------



## KY-WPG

canada94 said:
			
		

> I will get my transcript with my updated marks around the end of January :\, however I assume that is relative to everyone else in high school? Or am I wrong? hehe (When are all your exam dates?)
> 
> And it would bring my marks up somewhat I got an 92, 90, 87 then a freaking 75 in "peace in politics" I just call the class "communism 101". One of those classes where the mark-book has 3 things on it and just having one crappy mark ruins you haha
> 
> Makes sense man, and why not right, you're going by with the Doc notes might as well hand in some marks. Being in Welland going myself is difficult however, my mom works right around the corner so I could probably get her to drop off my marks... as cheesy is that sounds. I got her to do the same with my Dr's notes!
> 
> Anyways guys keep the updating and communication so we don't have an you know... akward silence hahaha



I don't think the files go out immediately after the new year as some people (myself included) will not have their interviews done at that point. I was told  to expect a call within a month of Nov 16th to schedule an interview date and I can't see my file being ready to go by Jan 1st. The board doesn't even sit until mid/end of March so that should buy you time to get things updated.

My last exam is on Dec 21st and should have my final marks by first week of January.


----------



## scriptox

Some bad news over here..

Medical file has been put on hold because I need to have a follow up appointment with an ENT specialist for my ear effusion. I get seasonal allergies so I get mucus build up behind my ear drums. (Whenever I swallow, I hear crackling in my ears). It isn't a big deal, the bad thing is that it takes a couple months to get an appointment for an ENT doctor. After seeing the ENT doctor I would also then have to bring in my reports from that visit. 

Soooo a little delay here, about a couple months but hopefully I can still keep moving forward, even if it means going at a slower pace.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Some bad news over here..
> 
> Medical file has been put on hold because I need to have a follow up appointment with an ENT specialist for my ear effusion. I get seasonal allergies so I get mucus build up behind my ear drums. (Whenever I swallow, I hear crackling in my ears). It isn't a big deal, the bad thing is that it takes a couple months to get an appointment for an ENT doctor. After seeing the ENT doctor I would also then have to bring in my reports from that visit.
> 
> Soooo a little delay here, about a couple months but hopefully I can still keep moving forward, even if it means going at a slower pace.



Crappy man, this set back will pass quick though, my elbow felt like 2 days when it was a month and half long. 

Good luck dude!



			
				KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> I don't think the files go out immediately after the new year as some people (myself included) will not have their interviews done at that point. I was told  to expect a call within a month of Nov 16th to schedule an interview date and I can't see my file being ready to go by Jan 1st. The board doesn't even sit until mid/end of March so that should buy you time to get things updated.
> 
> My last exam is on Dec 21st and should have my final marks by first week of January.



Okay that makes sense, it wouldn't make sense if they picked a time frame when some people would/ or wouldn't be able to hand there marks in.


----------



## cartuner48

Wow i wish i had found this forum earlier.... It would have been really usuful..  On the bright side i still found it in time   ;D

Just want to add myself to the conversation  
Hopefully everything works out for me and good luck to everyone applying this year ! 

Recruiting Center: Toronto- 4900 Yonge St
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: -----
Trade Choice 3: Health Admin Officer
Application Date: Mid- October
First Contact: Mid -October
Aptitude:  Nov. 23rd, 2011
Pre-sec: Nov 28th 2011
Medical:   3rd Dec, 2011
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## canada94

cartuner48 said:
			
		

> Wow i wish i had found this forum earlier.... It would have been really usuful..  On the bright side i still found it in time   ;D
> 
> Just want to add myself to the conversation
> Hopefully everything works out for me and good luck to everyone applying this year !
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto- 4900 Yonge St
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
> Trade Choice 2: -----
> Trade Choice 3: Health Admin Officer
> Application Date: Mid- October
> First Contact: Mid -October
> Aptitude:  Nov. 23rd, 2011
> Pre-sec: Nov 28th 2011
> Medical:   3rd Dec, 2011
> Interview completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:



Awesome another member of the team! Give us some more information about yourself if you'd like like how your aptitude and interview went 

Keep us updated


----------



## cartuner48

canada94 said:
			
		

> Awesome another member of the team! Give us some more information about yourself if you'd like like how your aptitude and interview went
> 
> Keep us updated



Hoping everything goes well.. because i havent lived in Canada for 10 consectuive years and I do have an immediate family member
living out of Canada, if the prescreening goes fast I am good to go for other processes.... It all up to the people in ottawa apparnetly ... if they
want to purse further investigation or not...

 Well the CFAT went not as good as i thought. The test is not as easy as the example provided on the Forces site thats all i can say lol. I am
qualified to become an officer though but the officer told me i didnt do great but another officer told me i did exceptionally (near) perfect so i 
dont know who to believe  As long as i passed im happy  

I have an interview coming up soon and will keep you guys posted.. Just wondering what do they do for medicals because I have mine tommrow .
THanks


----------



## Cui

Hope everyone is doing well 

I found out last week that my second choice for occupation is no longer hiring, and that I have to pick another one. Still waiting for an update interview to be scheduled. Might as well do one of these:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Detachment Kitchener 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Maritime Surface and Sub-surface Officer (MARS)
Trade Choice 2: Previously MP Officer, now Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: September
First Contact: Early October
Aptitude: Transferred from 2010 application
Medical:   21 Nov 11
Interview completed: 23 Nov 11
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment date:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## The Travel Is There

Hi everyone,

This is what stage I am currently at:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: October 28
First Contact: Early November
Aptitude: November 15
Medical: November 30
Interview completed: November 30
ACSO Test: December 16
Aircrew selection:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment date:
Basic Training Begins: 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## scriptox

Good news, 

I have been able to book an appointment for an ENT doctor for December 7 . Assuming there are no problems with my ears or sinuses, I should be good to go from there. So really, the delay would only be a couple of weeks. I'll most likely be bringing in the reports to the CFRC the same day. I called the medical section of the CFRC and they asked me to bring in the reports by December 12th by the latest so my file can be shipped off to Ottawa before the CFRC closes for Christmas. 

If I didn't convince the receptionist and explain my situation with ROTP as a whole, my appointment would have been in March. Far too late. For a bit I really thought that I would miss selection without even knowing a solid "Yes, you're accepted" or "No, you're rejected". 

Feels good man. 

I also see that we have a couple of more applicants who have decided to take the plunge and keep us updated with their progress. Good on you guys  

Good luck everyone !


----------



## Eaglelord17

Hi I am currently a Pte. in the Primary Reserves (supply tech). I have applied for ROTP through component transfer. I applied as a MARS officer and i am currently going through the process of the component transfer (it seems to be moving very slow). I have done a ton of extracurricular activities which include countless hours of community service through scouting, chief scout award, bronze duke of ed, almost finished my gold duke of ed (i intend to send it off within a week or two), 3 years of football, 4 years of wrestling, and some skill (4 yrs.) with the bagpipes. The only real problem i can see with my application is my grades which are mostly in the 60's with a few ranging from the 70's to mid 80's. I also know that even though extracurrliculars are important for the application grades seem to weigh more. I just want an idea of the likelyhood of my application being accepted, as i have been told countless times how important grades are, but i was wondering if the extracurriculars might give me a chance.


----------



## scriptox

I don't think anyone here can really tell you if your application is good enough. The standards change every year due to different groups of applicants. Only way to find out is to apply 

On another note, keep us updated! It's good to see some new names around this thread


----------



## The Travel Is There

Anyone else applying for ACSO have their extra medical stuff completed? (X-ray, bloodwork etc..)


----------



## Cui

Did my update interview via phone today, and is now qualified for all three trades, just waiting for my background check to come back. Let the waiting game begin.  :


----------



## scriptox

My background check seems to have commenced. I had one of my references contact me stating that they received a call from a man from the recruiting centre on Friday. She said that the interview over the phone was around 15 minutes. 

So if this background check goes great, and my appointment with the ENT specialist declares nothing wrong with me, then hopefully I can be merit listed by the end of January at the latest  .

Once again, good luck to everyone who is in the process.


----------



## jparkin

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Anyone else applying for ACSO have their extra medical stuff completed? (X-ray, bloodwork etc..)



I have ACSO as my second choice; I was told that the medicals won't be done until the new year. Did you already complete yours?

Jonathan


----------



## The Travel Is There

jparkin said:
			
		

> I have ACSO as my second choice; I was told that the medicals won't be done until the new year. Did you already complete yours?
> 
> Jonathan



They gave me a sheet when they did my medical and told me that I have to get the information myself. 

Also I'm starting to question whether or not potential ACSO's are being sent to aircrew selection. Considering I am writing the ACSO test at the recruiting centre and I have to get the medical work done by myself.


----------



## Melbatoast

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> They gave me a sheet when they did my medical and told me that I have to get the information myself.
> 
> Also I'm starting to question whether or not potential ACSO's are being sent to aircrew selection. Considering I am writing the ACSO test at the recruiting centre and I have to get the medical work done by myself.



ACSO-only candidates don't go to CFASC.  There's nothing there for them that can't be done at the recruiting centre.


----------



## jparkin

Yeah I was told that my ACSO test would be written in the new year. Good luck with your applications folks.
Jonathan


----------



## akilpatrick

Hey guys,

I'm a first year at UBC, applying for InfO. Went through the cycle last year, got dinged. 

Good luck everyone!

Alexander


----------



## coolcat182

Hi, I am 15 and I want to go into ROTP, however I do not know whether I will get in on the track I am on now. Could you please tell me if my qualifications are what is being looked for. 
Academics: In grade 9 I had a mid 80 average, as well as in the first semester so far in grade 10. I want to get my masters of business administration. I am also taking all academic courses.
Sports: I have been a goalie in hockey dor around 8 years and am going to continue, was part of the cross country team this year, going to be on the track team, and possibly school junior hockey team. I am also going to try out for the golf team next year. 
Other: I will have my NLS soon after I turn 16 (lifeguard qualification), I did all 40 mandatory hours teaching swimming, in the business club at school, and in the summer work by teaching kids sports. 
I want to be an infantry officer, so I am trying to build upper body strength. 
Am I what you are looking for? If not what can I improve? Thanks.


----------



## jparkin

akilpatrick said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a first year at UBC, applying for InfO. Went through the cycle last year, got dinged.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Alexander



Hey alex its Jonathan. Haha wierd running into your floormate on here...


----------



## Bashir.Mohamed

I applied a few weeks ago at Canada Place in Edmonton. I hope I get a call back soon!


----------



## capt_afg

coolcat182 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am 15 and I want to go into ROTP, however I do not know whether I will get in on the track I am on now. Could you please tell me if my qualifications are what is being looked for.
> Academics: In grade 9 I had a mid 80 average, as well as in the first semester so far in grade 10. I want to get my masters of business administration. I am also taking all academic courses.
> Sports: I have been a goalie in hockey dor around 8 years and am going to continue, was part of the cross country team this year, going to be on the track team, and possibly school junior hockey team. I am also going to try out for the golf team next year.
> Other: I will have my NLS soon after I turn 16 (lifeguard qualification), I did all 40 mandatory hours teaching swimming, in the business club at school, and in the summer work by teaching kids sports.
> I want to be an infantry officer, so I am trying to build upper body strength.
> Am I what you are looking for? If not what can I improve? Thanks.



To answer your question. You must finish your High school first. get good marks, and be able to present yourself when time comes for your interview. From what I have seen here, there are 4 types of people who get in the RMC-CMR. first type is people with cadet experience, 2nd is Kids with military in the family, such as father or mother or uncle are holding high positions, third are the ones who are smart and athletic, and fourth are the ones who have held leadership positions and have experience. The Goal in RMC or CMR is education. physical fitness can be a challenge but with help from PSP staff and your own dedication you will achieve your goals of physical discipline.


----------



## NFLD709

Recruiting Center: CFRC St. John`s
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November 23rd, 2011
First Contact:November 23rd, 2011
Aptitude: January 10th, 2012 (Scheduled)
Medical: January 10th, 2012
Interview completed: January 10th, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:

I cannot wait for January!!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## homj1

Hello,
I'm a 16 year old male in g.11 and am wondering what my chances are of being accepted into RMC for either a B.Sc. preferably engineering or for a 1 year general science degree before going to a different for a pharmaceutical degree.

I've had an 80% avg for the past 2 years.  
My marks are G.9 (GEOG OF CDA 81, FRENCH 75, RELIGIOUS ED 80, SCIENCE 83, MUSIC-band 96, ENGLISH 80, MATH 92, Gym 89)
G.10 (MUSIC 95, History 81, RELIGOUS ED 75, MATH 83, ENGLISH 69, FRENCH 68, CAREERS	78, SCIENCE 84)
and this summer I had a paid Co-op position at a pharmacy working as a "student pharmacist" but really a pharmacy assistant, I received an 85 in that.
G.11 before mid terms I suffered a severe concussion but my marks are (Math 76, Music-vocals 84, Chem 81, English 80)

As far as extracurricular go I've participated in
Cadets (air) sgt, two years teaching, sports NCO, and SWO parade position. I left to join reserves but unfortunately to my understanding they raised the age to 17.
Member, Co-ed Cheerleading Team,  (2010 – 2011), 2011 National Grand champions
Captain Junior Football Team, (2009 – 2010), 2009 city title
Symphonic Band (2009 – 2011) 
Captain, Junior Rugby Team 2010-2011, 2009 city title
Junior Rep Football this summer

I currently am participating in
School environmental club 2009- present
All-Star (rep) Cheerleading 2011- present
Senior Football Team, (2011 – present)
Vocals, (2011-present)
Coaching All-Star Cheerleading
volunteering weekly

Awards
Cheerleading Rookie of the year award, (2011)
Junior Athletic Leadership award, (2011)
Junior Football Coach’s award, (2011)
Junior Rugby Coach’s award, (2011) 
Gr. 9 Genesis Music award nomination (2010)
Top Junior NCO in Squadron, (2009, 2010)
Top cdt basic training, Trenton (2008)

TRAINING
WHMIS (2011)
MSD Prevention (2011)
St. John’s Standard First Aid (2010)
Canadian Yachting Association, Bronze IV Sailing certificate (2009)
Red Cross Lifesaving Society, Bronze Star – swimming (2007)

 and after this summer I will be joining the reserves.

I've talked to recruiters and officers who have worked at RMC they told me they look for someone who has 20 hours of extracurricular. as well as an 85% avg ish. 

The problem for me is not demonstrating leadership or extracurricular activities but the marks, I've had and 80% avg for years and most likely will continue to.

my parents don't think I'm likely to get accepted, am I?

or should I get a tutor?

and sorry for the novel ^^^ I wrote


----------



## sidd

Hey does any one know when the application deadline for ROTP is? or has it already passed?! 

I filled out all the forms and went to hand them in at the recruitment centre but they told me they changed there application process and that ill have to do it online. But i couldnt find any link for that. The only link i found was on forces.ca but i think that was for the regular army. Or is that the same as ROTP program? :S im so confused. 

Could someone direct me in the right direction please! Thanks in advance!  


Back Ground: 
Im in 2nd year at Ryerson University. studying Mechanical Engineering.
I was interested in applying for Construction Officer


----------



## trampbike

[quote author=homj]
my parents don't think I'm likely to get accepted, am I?
[/quote]

Don't worry about what your parents say.
Apply as soon as possible. 
The worst thing that will happen is you won't be accepted this year. You can then apply next year and you'll be even better prepared.


----------



## scriptox

According to this resource, the deadline is January 15. http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rotp-pfor-eng.asp

To apply online, visit this link: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100 

Advice: 

Practice your basic verbal, math, and spatial skills. You'll need it on the CFAT.
Start working on your physical fitness.
Study, study, and study some more about your trade: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/constructionengineeringofficer-42


----------



## coolcat182

old guy87 said:
			
		

> To answer your question. You must finish your High school first. get good marks, and be able to present yourself when time comes for your interview. From what I have seen here, there are 4 types of people who get in the RMC-CMR. first type is people with cadet experience, 2nd is Kids with military in the family, such as father or mother or uncle are holding high positions, third are the ones who are smart and athletic, and fourth are the ones who have held leadership positions and have experience. The Goal in RMC or CMR is education. physical fitness can be a challenge but with help from PSP staff and your own dedication you will achieve your goals of physical discipline.



Thanks for all the info. Although I do not have cadet experience or have anyone in my family that has served in the military I will work hard for those academics and to achieve a high level of fitness.


----------



## The Travel Is There

Unsuccessful with my ACSO test today   but I now have the option of selecting a different occupation. 


Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO (Failed Test) 
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: October 28
First Contact: Early November
Aptitude: November 15
Medical: November 30
Interview completed: November 30
ACSO Test: December 16 (Failed) 
Aircrew selection:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment date:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## sidd

scriptox said:
			
		

> According to this resource, the deadline is January 15. http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rotp-pfor-eng.asp
> 
> To apply online, visit this link: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100
> 
> Advice:
> 
> Practice your basic verbal, math, and spatial skills. You'll need it on the CFAT.
> Start working on your physical fitness.
> Study, study, and study some more about your trade: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/constructionengineeringofficer-42





Thanks allot! i shall apply today! 

ps: do you know what is the average GPA they normally accept?


----------



## scriptox

Not sure exactly on what their GPA is, but on their FAQ section of the RMC Interactive Module, they state that most of the successful applicants have an average of 80 or above. Not sure how an 80 percentile translates to a GPA, but a good goal is just to get the highest mark you can get. 

RMC Interactive Module: http://www.forces.ca/interactive/rmc/kingston/index.html


----------



## jparkin

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Unsuccessful with my ACSO test today   but I now have the option of selecting a different occupation.
> 
> 
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO (Failed Test)
> Trade Choice 3: MARS
> Application Date: October 28
> First Contact: Early November
> Aptitude: November 15
> Medical: November 30
> Interview completed: November 30
> ACSO Test: December 16 (Failed)
> Aircrew selection:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:



Sorry to hear that! Do you know what caused you to fail or were you just told that you didn't pass? I'm not really sure how to prepare for my ACSO test, but I guess you either know it or you don't when you sit it.


----------



## The Travel Is There

jparkin said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that! Do you know what caused you to fail or were you just told that you didn't pass? I'm not really sure how to prepare for my ACSO test, but I guess you either know it or you don't when you sit it.



They just told me I was unsuccessful. 

Just study what the sheet tells you to study and good luck!


----------



## KY-WPG

I received an email this past Wednesday advising me that I have qualified for all of my occupation choices and to call in to book my medical/interview, which was booked in for Dec 19th. I had my fingers crossed for completing the interview before Christmas and it looks like it worked.


----------



## ERTW

(Mods, sorry in advance if I posted in the wrong section)

Hello everyone,             

I've been a long time follower, and finally made an account the other day to post my ROTP story. 

This is my second time applying to ROTP, after being turned down last year for the Pilot position. ROTP wasn't a main focus for me at the time, and basically I just saw it as a great opportunity if I were to be accepted. Needless to say, and I hate to dash any hopeful future Pilot's dream, but VERY few people are admitted to that trade. It is _the most sought after trade in the CF by far._ Anyways, I finished up high school and got early acceptance to the University of Guelph for Engineering, which was my main goal, although I had been investigating opportunities in the CF about two years prior starting in grade 10. DON'T COAST IN SECOND SEMESTER GRADE 12! I had my acceptance, and had to maintain a 70% average. I barely made that cut in second semester, after getting an 85% average in all of grade 11 and first semester grade 12, taking all science and math. I regret that a lot, but what's done is done. If you do well throughout all of high school, I guarantee you'll feel great when it's done. Graduate with a bang! ;D 

Anyways, I decided to give the CF another shot. I was about to re-write my aptitude test today, the 19th, as I felt that's what I needed to do to be more competitive, and my Military Career Counselor agreed.

I applied this year with my first choice being Engineering Officer, and my second choice being Armour Officer. I Just finished my first semester at Guelph taking Mechanical Engineering. 

Well, believe it or not, I got a call on Friday morning saying I got the job for ROTP Engineering. 

Having been through the entire application process before, this was the last thing I was expecting, especially at this time. Apparently, RMC or ROTP was short an Engineer, and I got the one and only spot. My phone call was short and sweet, saying I needed to be at the CFRC Toronto for today, Monday, at 9:00 AM. That's it. I barely answered the Master Corporal as I was in shock  "Th-th-thank-you! Uh-uhm-ohmygawd THANKYOU! Yes sir I-I-I'll be there, Monday, N-N-Nine o'clock at CFRC Toronto! Thanks again!" After running downstairs and telling my parents, I had time to absorb it more. Why was I being sent to Toronto? Odd I thought, since all my processing was being done in Oshawa... 

I went for 8:20, and it was a good thing too, because the CFRC Toronto doesn't open until 10:00! (Mondays only) At this point I was sure it was my fault for misunderstanding the Master Corporal who called me Friday, and I suddenly felt my heart sink. I screwed up before I even signed on. Luckily, an administrative member at CFRC Toronto saw my worried look as I stood outside the closed glass doors with my Dad, and let me in, where I explained myself. An Officer came out, who promptly called CFRC Oshawa to see just what was going on. Turns out, everything in my file log was a mess, and there had been a miscommunication on their part. I had an interview in Oshawa in about four minutes. "But hey, since you're here, why don't you update your medical?" Said the Officer in Toronto. I was the only one who had an interview in Oshawa, so the Captain I was dealing with there would have to wait for my Medical to get updated. However, since I wasn't scheduled and had already been accepted, I was on low priority, and had to wait for everyone else who was there already to get processed before me.

There were two other guys in the waiting room, and we got talking. Turns out they were both applying for Pilot. Since I wasn't aware I'd have a medical that day, I brought no change of clothes. Long story short, got the medical done, no problems, three and a half hours later 

I went to Oshawa, and when I get there I'm told the Captain interviewing me went on lunch, right before I arrived. I'm just smiling at this point. 

My dad and I decided to grab a bite; even though I was too excited to be hungry. We went back the the Oshawa Recruitment Center for one o'clock, and I had my interview and discussion about next steps. The interview was necessary as they just needed something within the year. It went great, and I'll continue to attend Civvy U  at Guelph, for Mechanical Engineering. Subsidized now, of course.

What a day it's been.

My Enrollment and swearing-in date is set for January 11th, the same day I was supposed to be born, as pointed out by my mother (she couldn't wait though, and just had to have me new years day). 

I'll follow this thread in the future and answer any questions anyone has, if any. 

Hopefully I'll see some of you this summer coming up!




PS. In case you were wondering, ERTW is a slogan we have here at Guelph. Engineers Rule The World!


EDIT: Forgot to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## gawnewiththewind

HEY! I'm glad to catch up on reading how everyone is doing. These last few months have been absolutely insane, and I haven't had any time to sit down and let ya'll know how my application is coming along. I am applying from victoria with MARS as my first choice, Marine Systems ENG as my second, and NCS ENG as my third choice. I am hoping to take a Mech Eng degree at RMC, and if I don't succeed this year, I will be back next year. I went in right away at the beginning of September to apply, only to find that my grades weren't good enough in a few courses to meet the engineering requirements. Needless to say, I was pretty choked. (Wee bit of a backstory here, I moved out when I was 15, and I've been struggling to support myself and still graduate from high school with semi-decent marks. The Navy is something I've always wanted to be a part of, so naturally I was upset when I found out I didn't meet the mark. Poor planning on my part for this failure, just emphasizing *the need to do well in school*!)

Because I've come so far, I wasn't about to let bad marks in 3 courses and no marks (hadn't taken them) in 2 courses keep me from missing out on ROTP again (too late last year to apply). The first place I went after the recruiter's was straight to the Distance Education centre where I immediately signed up for physics and chem (both 11 and 12) and calculus. Fast forward three months of all-nighters and constant studying, and I did it! I got the marks I needed, and so today, I was finally able to re-start my application and get the ball rolling! I am back into CFRC tomorrow to update some things with my file. I am so excited, and I wish you all luck with whatever stage in the process you are in! Also, merry chirstmas everyone!


----------



## KY-WPG

ERTW said:
			
		

> (Mods, sorry in advance if I posted in the wrong section)
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied this year with my first choice being Engineering Officer, and my second choice being Armour Officer. I Just finished my first semester at Guelph taking Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> Well, believe it or not, I got a call on Friday morning saying I got the job for ROTP Engineering.
> 
> Having been through the entire application process before, this was the last thing I was expecting, especially at this time. Apparently, RMC or ROTP was short an Engineer, and I got the one and only spot. My phone call was short and sweet, saying I needed to be at the CFRC Toronto for today, Monday, at 9:00 AM. That's it. I barely answered the Master Corporal as I was in shock  "Th-th-thank-you! Uh-uhm-ohmygawd THANKYOU! Yes sir I-I-I'll be there, Monday, N-N-Nine o'clock at CFRC Toronto! Thanks again!" After running downstairs and telling my parents, I had time to absorb it more. Why was I being sent to Toronto? Odd I thought, since all my processing was being done in Oshawa...
> 
> What a day it's been.
> 
> My Enrollment and swearing-in date is set for January 11th, the same day I was supposed to be born, as pointed out by my mother (she couldn't wait though, and just had to have me new years day).
> 
> I'll follow this thread in the future and answer any questions anyone has, if any.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see some of you this summer coming up!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!



Congrats ERTW! 

Was the offer technically from last year's round, just a little delayed?

Either way I am quite happy to hear this happened, as some info I received yesterday was a little discouraging. After my interview I was told that my file is excellent and definitely at the level it needs to be for AERE, however due to the focus on RMC candidates my chances are slim. 

Hearing that they took in an Engineer for Civy U gives me a little hope.


----------



## ERTW

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Congrats ERTW!
> 
> Was the offer technically from last year's round, just a little delayed?
> 
> Either way I am quite happy to hear this happened, as some info I received yesterday was a little discouraging. After my interview I was told that my file is excellent and definitely at the level it needs to be for AERE, however due to the focus on RMC candidates my chances are slim.
> 
> Hearing that they took in an Engineer for Civy U gives me a little hope.



Thanks KY-Ottawa!

Yes, they did say technically my offer was for the last round, although very late. Keep your hopes up too, even if RMC wasn't your first choice, I'm sure you'll get an offer there at least.

Good luck and Merry Christmas!

-ERTW


----------



## canada94

ERTW said:
			
		

> Thanks KY-Ottawa!
> 
> Yes, they did say technically my offer was for the last round, although very late. Keep your hopes up too, even if RMC wasn't your first choice, I'm sure you'll get an offer there at least.
> 
> Good luck and Merry Christmas!
> 
> -ERTW



WOOAAH, just read you're whole story! Congrats, that is awesome! 

Merry Christmas to you to!


----------



## jparkin

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> The first place I went after the recruiter's was straight to the Distance Education centre where I immediately signed up for physics and chem (both 11 and 12) and calculus.



Way to regain control, sounds like you had a lot of catching up to do!

Jonathan


----------



## canada94

My recruiter emailed me today, my file is 100% complete and I am now "merit listed" and playing the waiting game.


----------



## Chalupas

Congrats to everyone whose been successful thus far
I still have a medical then I have to wait till April
Good luck to all and Merry Christmas


----------



## gawnewiththewind

canada94 said:
			
		

> My recruiter emailed me today, my file is 100% complete and I am now "merit listed" and playing the waiting game.



Hey congrats!! That's awesome! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## sasquatchmatt16

Found suitable for all programs at RMC (arts, sci, eng), 90%+ avg (currently gr. 12), competitive hockey and extra curriculars throughout highschool. I felt fairly confident in my application prior to sending it off in late October. However things have taken some odd turns lately. 

Completed aptitude test (did poorly on the language section.. even though my gr 12 English mark was a 91 and words like laud and sagacious appeared in which I had no clue what they meant) 
Completed medical (poor vision)
Completed interview (did poorly on the section where I had to know every little detail on the trade I was applying to). 

Nursing (1st option) is no longer accepting applicants - was told this day before my interview. 
Pilot (2nd) - vision did not meet requirements 
ACSO (3rd) - Test is scheduled next week. 

If anybody has any pointers for the ACSO test that would be great. All I was told via phone call that it included grade 12 math (without a calculator), latitude and longitude, graphs and chart reading, and to study a plane cockpit.. I feel confident with my math skills, however I am completely unprepared for the rest as I have nothing to study from. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

M.


----------



## Melbatoast

sasquatchmatt16 said:
			
		

> If anybody has any pointers for the ACSO test that would be great. All I was told via phone call that it included grade 12 math (without a calculator), latitude and longitude, graphs and chart reading, and to study a plane cockpit.. I feel confident with my math skills, however I am completely unprepared for the rest as I have nothing to study from.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> M.



Google "military flight aptitude test" or "...training," or "pilot aptitude tests," and see what free stuff is available.  Even though ACSO isn't pilot, the material is applicable.  One good prep would be at http://www.cockpitweb.com/numerapt.html although it will cost you a little lot of money.

Or, just relax and be confident and go at it.  There is no difficult material - just a lot of it.


----------



## The Travel Is There

sasquatchmatt16 said:
			
		

> If anybody has any pointers for the ACSO test that would be great. All I was told via phone call that it included grade 12 math (without a calculator), latitude and longitude, graphs and chart reading, and to study a plane cockpit.. I feel confident with my math skills, however I am completely unprepared for the rest as I have nothing to study from.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> M.



The questions come at you hard and fast. 

Other than math the only thing you can study for is the airplane instruments. I would reccommend playing some flight simulator or something to understand how each instrument translates into plane movement.


----------



## Bowen

Coming from somebody who has written and passed the test, definitely work on your math. The math problems are more challenging than the ones on the CFAT. Did you not get a CAPSS Study Guide? Your ability to recognize and understand some of the instruments from that guide will also be on the test. If you didn't get one, I'd recommend heading over to your CFRC and asking for one. Practice your spatial ability problems as well. There's more sections (such as reading charts very quickly), but those you can't really study for.

Good Luck!


----------



## LOLslamball

Hey, haven't updated in awhile.  Went for my interview and was found suitable but not competitive for pilot.  I'm 23 and I've spent a lot of time travelling so none of my high school activities or grades counted. Apparently I was extremely close to making the cut and the MCC asked another officer if they agreed with her scoring.  Thinking about it now I'm surprised that I was so close.

But medical and CFAT were good and another MCC at my recruiting centre is an Air Weapons Officer so I was able to meet with him and I've changed my application to AEC.  Going to Trenton to do Aircrew selection (yes, AEC does it, first year though) sometime between Jan 7th and 14th.  I'll find out on the 4th when they're back form the holiday break.


----------



## scriptox

Good on you slamball for keeping your head high! 

My process is going by fairly slow. This medical part of the process is turning out to be a real pain in the ass. After getting a family doctor letter, I was redirected to see a specialist. The specialist spent about, oh, maybe 30 seconds (literally) looking at me, and didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. Normal, healthy patient in terms of ENT standards. However, the reports from the appointment with the specialist will take around 2 weeks to get back to my doctor. (That's after his holiday too ..) I won't be able to meet my set due date for the reports of January 9. So I will have to ask for an extension again (Third time's a charm!!) 

Hopefully by the time I hand in my full report to the medical department of the CFRC, all my other steps will be done (such as the background check). After that, it's off to Ottawa and hopefully, merit listed. 

What a ride! It's a love/hate thing, but it really teaches you patience. It'll take a lot more than what's happening to my file right now to discourage me!


----------



## sasquatchmatt16

CAPSS booklets are no longer given out to ACSO applicants. Recruiter told me to touch up on my math and that  should be fine for the ACSO test. Thanks for all who helped, time to study.


----------



## aesop081

sasquatchmatt16 said:
			
		

> CAPSS booklets are no longer given out to ACSO applicants. Recruiter told me to touch up on my math and that  should be fine for the ACSO test. Thanks for all who helped, time to study.



Theres more to the test than math. Even the math part.....you can't prepare for how little time you have.


----------



## scriptox

So I went to the CFRC today (well, technically yesterday because I'm writing this at 00:32) to submit a portion of my report from my appointment with the specialist and surprise surprise, it was closed. Haha! Lesson today folks? Always check if they are open, whether it be by calling or looking on Forces.ca. I made the mistake of assuming they were open on a tuesday.. In fact, when I arrived, it was their last day of being closed, so it's off to the CFRC tomorrow! 

Cheers !


----------



## Sophie-xx.17

I am a 12th grade student applying for ROTP at RMC, and I was wondering what kind of questions I am likely to be asked during my interview. I know I need to know my occupations as well as myself and everything on my application, but are there specific things I should know? 

Also, I was wondering.. I have a 95% average in school, am fully bilingual and have been working at the same job for over two years now. I passed the medical test, did well on the aptitude test, and would most likely pass the physical test, since I have been going to the gym for over a year and am in pretty good shape. 
But.. I have absolutely no leadership and have not been in sports teams since the 8th grade, nor do I have a lot of volunteer experience. Do I even have a chance getting into RMC?


----------



## Sophie-xx.17

cypres78 said:
			
		

> I am not an officer but you can guarantee they will ask you questions about *all *aspects of your life. Be confident. Give your best thought out answer. Search your history and make sure you have at least some examples of leadership before going to the interview...as small as you think those examples might be they are still important...potential is huge.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Smirnoff123

Hello all,

As it stands I am currently in grade 12, and I am a Reservist. I have been pondering a variety of options while trying to decide what I will be doing after this school year. 

One of the things that I have been thinking about is becoming a reg force officer. This year, 6 of my 8 classes have been co operative education, one placement has been with the fire services and the other will be doing an apprenticeship program as an electrician. Because of this, I am not eligible to apply for university right away, which creates my question.

If I spend a year in college, and achieve good marks, am I eligible to apply to ROTP since I could get into civi universities?  I have read other threads of people not getting into entry programs because they don't have university level high school courses, even though they have spent time in university?

Regards.


----------



## Snakedoc

Your title is a bit misleading as strictly speaking, I do not believe the situation you described makes you a 'mature student' especially for the purposes of university applications or ROTP for that matter.


----------



## Smirnoff123

My understanding is that when you apply to a university without having grade 12 university courses, but is based on going to college for a year before hand you are considered a mature student, not because of age.


----------



## dangerboy

From the RMC website, here is the what they say mature student is:

Who qualifies as a Mature Student? 
You will be considered for admission as a mature student if you: 

will be 23 years or older as of the first day of classes of the session for which you have applied; 
do not meet the academic requirements for admission as a regular student, 
are a Canadian citizen or a Permanent Resident; and 
wish to be admitted under Mature Student Status.


----------



## Smirnoff123

> do not meet the academic requirements for admission as a regular student,



Then I am assuming I would then be a mature student since I would not be entering the way a regular student is based on their highschool marks. So you can actually get into ROTP this way? Like how you can get into civi universities based off of college?


----------



## Melbatoast

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Then I am assuming I would then be a mature student since I would not be entering the way a regular student is based on their highschool marks. So you can actually get into ROTP this way? Like how you can get into civi universities based off of college?



Based on your original post, as long as you get the proper academic prerequisites while you are at college you could certainly apply for ROTP in the normal manner.  You would be a standard applicant, not a mature student by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## SkyHeff

The mature student definition sounds like an AND statement.. Ie you have to be 23+ AND not have the required pre-reqs AND be a Canadian citizen or perm resident to qualify as a mature student.

On a side note, I was accepted based on my college marks. I certainly did not have the grades or req'd high school courses to get into university or ROTP, but I did have a 3 year college diploma, excellent marks and a rounded out and balanced application to help with that. I was 23 at the time, but they were going to send me to RMC as a "normal" applicant originally and I'm not a mature student now so I must have met the application requirements somehow.


----------



## Diamondwillow

Thanks so much for your post Heff - It was very timely for me.  In pursuing my NCM enrollment (I am now Merit Listed) I was informed that based on my CFAT scores I qualified for Officer trades and on a few of my visits to the recruitment office, the question was asked of me why I wasn't applying as an Officer.  Knowing that I needed far more education than I have, I didn't think too much about it.  (I was busy assuming that I wasn't going to pass my medical, but I still went through the motions, got all the tests done, saw the specialists and completed the forms the Medic gave me...)  Mid December - a month sooner than the timing my File Manager gave me,  I got the sweet call that I was deemed medically fit - and that I was now merit listed.  I'm not sure what prompted me, but I decided I should just *go for it* and send in my app for ROTP and see where THAT takes me.   I'm working on my last credit to earn diploma - but I'm hoping my College diploma and the marks I earned will pull some serious weight.  I ran my ROTP questionnaire in to the recruiting office today - and I am fully expecting a letter indicating that I don't qualify - but, knowing that your college diploma and application weighted well for you in lieu of your high school marks/ courses - gives me more encouragement that the outcome for me might not be the one I am expecting.


----------



## matthew1786

Does anyone know if there is a deadline for documents submission?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mba2011

Last year it was the 14th of January. Get your application package in today or as soon as possible would be my advice

Best of luck!


----------



## scriptox

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is a deadline for documents submission?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



According to: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rotpretp-pfofrpfi-eng.asp (found at the bottom of the page) 

"Deadline for application submission to a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre is: Jan 15"


----------



## Sophie-xx.17

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is a deadline for documents submission?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



It is the 15th of January, but I've been told by my recruitment center that if there are good reasons, they are sometimes able to send the application in a bit later as the deadline isn't a strict one.


----------



## amayzer

It's been a while since i updated how my applications been going.

I finished my interview and everything I had to do in November and was informed that I was most competitive for Eng O so I switched that to my first choice and Inf O to my second.

I've had two references contacted and now i'm just waiting.

Good luck to everyone who's still involved in the process.


----------



## scriptox

amayzer said:
			
		

> It's been a while since i updated how my applications been going.
> 
> I finished my interview and everything I had to do in November and was informed that I was most competitive for Eng O so I switched that to my first choice and Inf O to my second.
> 
> I've had two references contacted and now i'm just waiting.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's still involved in the process.



Nice. Keep that head up man. Quick clarification, were they saying that "Out of your 3 choices, you are most competitive for this one"? Or was it like "This is the trade out of all the trades, that you are most competitive for".

Bit of an update of myself: 

I finally got my reports in from my specialist added to my medical file. I submitted those to the Med Sec at the CFRC on Monday. I'm going to call them tomorrow to see if there is any update. Hopefully it's all good to go. 


As always, good luck everyone.


----------



## Globemaster77

Hi guys, quick question about grades and the procedure. Excuse my bad grammer if I make any mistakes, I am using a mobile device. Judging from what I have seen, it appears that all grades from every single grade counts. How much does each grade take up? I'm guessing that grade 11 marks are the most important.
I'm in grade 11 atm, pulling off 90-92% (FTW), grade 10 was 86% average and I cannot remember previous years.(around 80% I think). I sort of fail to understand why grade 8-9 grades are counted, as many of us took education much less seriously or didn't even have proper future plans. I think it is unfair for many. 
Secondly, I heard of the math test you would do in advance upon applying, is it based on gr.11 math? thanks guys in advance


----------



## jparkin

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> How much does each grade take up? I'm guessing that grade 11 marks are the most important.
> I'm in grade 11 atm, pulling off 90-92% (FTW), grade 10 was 86% average and I cannot remember previous years.(around 80% I think).



The highest grade you have completed will be weighted most heavily. Past marks are looked at to check for consistency and work ethic. Almost all my friends and I had lower averages in grades 9/10/11 than in grade 12, probably because we all focused more on sports than school. My grade 10 and 11 marks were similar to yours and my grade twelve marks were all high nineties.
Jonathan


----------



## Chalupas

Remember though it's not just academics extra curriculars and sports and volunteer hours as well as if you have a job are all looked at
And you have to pass the CFAT the interview and the medical 
But congrats with the grades


----------



## Globemaster77

Thanks for the reply, about your extra curriculars, I think I'm fairly solid.
3 school clubs
Rotary Interact 
Student council
Model UN

sports:
Kendo level 4
Red Cross Lifeguard 
also air cadets ( trying out for GPS this year)

work:
Temporary work at sportscheck
Vancouver immigration society volunteer
Senior home (temporary)

about 150 hrs of volunteer hours 

awards:
Silver Duke of Ed 
Major leadership award
Minor leadership award (school)

Lol sorry for the list, is there anything else you would suggest to beef up my resume?
And my current grades are:
Physics 83%
Work experience 96%
English 91%
socials 90%
just a bit worried about my physics, I'm not a ba math person (92% in gr 10) but I just can't get used to theyeacher


----------



## Chalupas

It honestly depends on what program your applying for and everyone else's marks that applied that year with you
83 in physics is certainly not a bad mark and your extra curriculars and sport experience as well as volunteer, along with work experience, show your well rounded


----------



## jparkin

Chalupas said:
			
		

> It honestly depends on what program your applying for and everyone else's marks that applied that year with you
> 83 in physics is certainly not a bad mark and your extra curriculars and sport experience as well as volunteer, along with work experience, show your well rounded



+1
It all depends on the university program you want to get in to. Your extra curriculars look strong though.


----------



## Globemaster77

Thanks so far, but do you guys happen to have any suggestions to beef my resume up? Something unique you guys did that maybe not evveryone had? (not like ppl) but more skill-wise
Btw, I wish to go to RMC not civ U, and 
top 3:
1.Pilot
2.Aerospace engineer
3. ACSO or Air trafic cont.
I strongly doubt I will accept anything other than pilot/aero eng. If I want to contribute, I want to make sure I do ehat I love so I dont quit.
Again, excuse any grammer or spelling errors, iPhone is a hassle


----------



## canada94

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Thanks so far, but do you guys happen to have any suggestions to beef my resume up? Something unique you guys did that maybe not evveryone had? (not like ppl) but more skill-wise
> Btw, I wish to go to RMC not civ U, and
> top 3:
> 1.Pilot
> 2.Aerospace engineer
> 3. ACSO or Air trafic cont.
> I strongly doubt I will accept anything other than pilot/aero eng. If I want to contribute, I want to make sure I do ehat I love so I dont quit.
> Again, excuse any grammer or spelling errors, iPhone is a hassle



Just my  :2c:..

We could say all the obvious things.. community service.. grades.. blah ..

But a question like this is probably best answered by a recruiter, give them a call/ or even an email, just ask, what would make my application attractive?

Just my suggestion, its hard for us (we are not even in the forces yet) to give you broad advice about what to beef your application when all we can tell you is to simply do what we did, school, community service .. etc,

anyways good luck

- Mike


----------



## DexOlesa

Put all three choices as Pilot or they WILL give you your second or third choice. I was a flight instructor, who passed all aircrew selection, and everything and was offered choice 2, while people who had no flight experience got conditional offers of pilot because they hadn't gone to aircrew selection yet.


----------



## The Travel Is There

Handed in my final medical forms yesterday and was told that my file was being sent out first thing Monday morning to be reviewed.

I guess at this point in time I can hope to receive a call for aircrew selection.

Best of luck everybody!

Cheers.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: October 28
First Contact: Early November
Aptitude: November 15
Medical: November 30
Interview completed: November 30
ACSO Test: December 16
Aircrew selection:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment date:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Melbatoast

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Put all three choices as Pilot or they WILL give you your second or third choice. I was a flight instructor, who passed all aircrew selection, and everything and was offered choice 2, while people who had no flight experience got conditional offers of pilot because they hadn't gone to aircrew selection yet.



Or put one choice only.  Putting pilot down three times is unnecessary and in _my_ opinion only smacks of immaturity.  On the other hand it probably makes no difference whatsoever because I'm almost certain no one outside of the RC sees the application.  Your package from the RC doesn't go to the board with a note saying "This guy put down pilot three times, wow he really wants it!"

Your logical train makes no sense.  That's not why you weren't offered pilot, unless you had a debrief with the selection board and that's what they told you (I'm being facetious).  CFAT and interview weigh a lot more than any previous civilian flying experience.


----------



## LOLslamball

Well, back from Trenton and passed Aircrew Selection (for AEC), not sure what's next, going to bring in my travel claim and order another transcript to reflect last semester.  I think its just time to wait now.


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
First Contact: August 30th, 2011
Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
Medical:   September 20th, 2011
Interview completed: November 15th, 2011
Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## kevinpath

Hi,
Im fairly new to this website but i saw this forum and i had a question.

I applied to the ROTP on October 18th 2011 and  I got a couple emails a little while later asking for updated marks. 
I sent those in and sent everything else they needed within a few days of them telling me.

The last time I got an email was close to three weeks ago saying they received my documents a month after i sent them.
I was just wondering how long they normally take to respond with when you complete your interview/tests ect.

I noticed that a quite a few people have already done their tests are those just hopeful pilots?

Any info will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Chalupas

It does seen like there's a lot of hopeful flyboys in here lol


----------



## canada94

Chalupas said:
			
		

> It does seen like there's a lot of hopeful flyboys in here lol



I have been starting to notice this as well


----------



## Cui

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have been starting to notice this as well



It's a popular job, with visions of beach volleyball involving bikini clad girls, and cool call signs like Ice Man and Maverick a la Top Gun  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

Cui said:
			
		

> It's a popular job, with visions of beach volleyball involving in *no* girls, and cool call signs like Ice Man and Maverick a la Top Gun  ;D



TFTFY.


----------



## canada94

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> TFTFY.



hahahaha thats great


----------



## Cui

meant to say clad, don't know how that turned into "in"   guess I need to go back and watch the movie again...


----------



## scriptox

It would be nice to see another Sig O applicant in the thread at one point. I know they are out there somewhere haha. I can't be the only one in this thread


----------



## Cui

any news from any Armour Officer applicants out there?


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> any news from any Armour Officer applicants out there?



Well I am one.. but we won't be getting our offers/ anything like that until May/ August.. and thats the stage I am at.. so time to wait


----------



## Cui

I got everything done and is also waiting. However, I was told that since the section board meets in mid-March, some offers may roll out from then until August, guess the best thing we can all do is wait. 

Again, good luck everyone


----------



## Chalupas

Armour is my second choice of MOC but I'm at the same stage as you two gotta wait now


----------



## Azeem

Typically most offers will come around April/May.

I hope all of you have already started your training programs. Don't keep putting it off. 

Again - if you have any questions about first year do not hesitate to ask me through pm. I will try to help you out.


----------



## amayzer

scriptox said:
			
		

> Nice. Keep that head up man. Quick clarification, were they saying that "Out of your 3 choices, you are most competitive for this one"? Or was it like "This is the trade out of all the trades, that you are most competitive for".



"Out of your 3 choices, you are most competitive for this one" was basically how it was said.


----------



## jwtg

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf

First hit if you search 'Canadian Forces Interview' on Google.
Speaking from experience, I would say it would be very valuable to you to be well-prepared to answer these questions.

Good luck.


----------



## scriptox

amayzer said:
			
		

> "Out of your 3 choices, you are most competitive for this one" was basically how it was said.



Cool. Thanks for clarifying. 

Quick update about my process. So I called the medical section of the CFRC to see if they have sent out my file yet to be reviewed by an MO. The Sergeant confirmed that it is indeed in the processing of being reviewed. However, there is a 6-8 week wait period! I'll be looking forward to hearing back from them....

As always, good luck to you all.


----------



## Chalupas

That's odd my medical was mailed Friday and the cpl told me max 3 weeks if that


----------



## scriptox

Chalupas said:
			
		

> That's odd my medical was mailed Friday and the cpl told me max 3 weeks if that



Hmmm.... with regards to your medical file, did you have to submit any Family Doctor Letters? Did you have to see any specialists and have them write you up a letter? I found it quite surprising as well that he told me 6-8 weeks. I was kind of expecting it though. Everybody's file is different and thus, different wait times..


----------



## Chalupas

Just about getting headaches when I wa younger due to sinus problems but I'm 17 now and haven't had them since I was 11 that's it tho and I had the form filled out and faxed to the CFRC the same day I was given it


----------



## Sophie-xx.17

jwtg said:
			
		

> http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf
> 
> First hit if you search 'Canadian Forces Interview' on Google.
> Speaking from experience, I would say it would be very valuable to you to be well-prepared to answer these questions.
> 
> Good luck.



Wow, that would have been incredibly helpful, thanks!
I went to my interview last Wednesday though, so I guess I was a bit late in asking for help, but I think it went pretty good anyways.


----------



## Cui

Be confident, dress well, be yourself, and be prepared to talk about all aspects of your life. Give the interviewer what they ask for; clear and concise answers are always the best. You seem like a well rounded person overall, you'll do just fine.


----------



## PMedMoe

Cui said:
			
		

> Be confident, dress well, be yourself, and be prepared to talk about all aspects of your life. Give the interviewer what they ask for; clear and concise answers are always the best. You seem like a well rounded person overall, you'll do just fine.



Her interview was _last_ Wednesday.  As in a week ago.


----------



## Cui

sorry, early morning, didn't read the date, my bad  :-X


----------



## Lumber

Sophie,

Although it may seem contradictory, what you have acheived so far is in fact a sign of good leardership; personal leadership. It takes a lot of hard work and dedication to maintain the academic scores you mentioned, while at the same time holding onto a job.


----------



## canada94

Just got back from an appointment with my orthopedic Doctor, turns out I probably need surgery on my arm, I am being sent to an "elbow and wrist" specialist in London (3 hours away) to see him, and if he agrees on surgery he'll be doing it.

My question to people who can answer is, will this get me into trouble with my medical? I passed my medical even with my "damaged" arm (they don't know whats wrong with it) should I re- approach the military about the injury? Or should I sit and wait for the procedure (if it happens) and keep it to myself (is that even allowed?).

To be completely honest, I am extremely worried not only about trying to join the military but simply living my life the way I used to, active, sportish etc. Now I can't even workout, I might be able to play hockey but it still hurts to do so.

Anyways.. if anyone has information on what to do, please do.. I don't want to bring it up if it could inhibit my chances.. but if I have to, I will..

Thanks again, 

Mike

**** I should add.. that when my father asked if this could be a "life time" problem because they don't know what is wrong, the Dr said it could very well be..****


----------



## Chalupas

I would hold off notifying untill you know what's going on man
Like if your even going to have surgery and what the recovery time would be as well as if it's going to be a lifetime problem like the specialist will have a much better idea and that way you'll know for sure 
no need to shoot down your chances if you'll have surgery and a month of recovery and be perfectly fine forever just hurry up and wait


----------



## Chalupas

Also don't do anything that could agitate it until your appointment


----------



## canada94

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I would hold off notifying untill you know what's going on man
> Like if your even going to have surgery and what the recovery time would be as well as if it's going to be a lifetime problem like the specialist will have a much better idea and that way you'll know for sure
> no need to shoot down your chances if you'll have surgery and a month of recovery and be perfectly fine forever just hurry up and wait



That is exactly what I was thinking.. I was just wondering if I could get a bite in the a$$ in the future, (even if I am fine) that I had surgery and did not notify someone about it, that being said I want to do what you are saying.


----------



## Chalupas

Well wait to see if you even have surgery
Notify them if you do but who knows he might just have you do physio


----------



## Phoebe

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 2:Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3:Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: October 10th, 2011
First Contact: October 18th, 2011
Aptitude:  January 12th, 2011
Medical:   January 16th, 2011
Interview completed: January 16th, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins: 

        My best hope for trade choice was Air Combat Systems officer but I failed the medical as that I needed V3 level vision. This went for Aerospace Control officer as well. Luckily though, I still qualify as a candidate for Aerospace Engineer Officer which is still a really exciting occupation. Also during my medical, the Sergeant taking me through it had noticed my spine to be slightly curved though it was hardly noticeable until he had taken his finger and felt around my shoulder line. He had said it is likely from sleeping in the same position for many years. They have halted my application process until I get it checked and possibly x-rayed. The Sergeant thinks it shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully I'm a healthy chap and things can get a movin' again. 

        As for everything else, the Lt(N) doing my interview explained I scored very well on the aptitude (didn't give me an exact score sadly), my transcript   to be flawless, great extracurriculars (Students' Council/Community involvement), fine cadet experience, great work experience (have a supervisor position) and that the interview itself had gone very smoothly adding that I know quite a lot about my trades. Conclusion: highly competitive candidate for all three occupations but sadly I had done my interview just one hour before my medical.  :'(. 

        If anyone has had any past experience with my medical problem, small, barely noticeable curvature of the spine, please explain my likelihood of passing the medical. There is no greater dream that repetitively goes through my mind than being apart of the great group of men and women who stand on guard for our country. Please share your insight. 

-Phoebe  :yellow:


----------



## scriptox

Nice to see you going for it Phoebe! Fun fact: Mike (canada94) and myself are also applying out of CFRC Hamilton. It's a bummer that you weren't able to finish your processing before December 19th, you could have met us and all the others applying out of Hamilton at the meet and greet . 

Keep us updated and good luck!

In terms of the medical.. not really sure what to tell you. Best advice I myself can give you is to just go get the x-rays done and submit the reports to the med section and see what happens from there. Don't think anyone here can really tell you the likelihood of passing your medial unless you actually go through the process .


----------



## Phoebe

Well, I had met 3 chaps who were past Army Cadets all having their jump wings... I was very jealous if I might add with they being the jocks of the cadet movement. Oh well though. Good luck, we Hamilton applicants have to stick together.


----------



## Cui

Phoebe said:
			
		

> Well, I had met 3 chaps who were past Army Cadets all having their jump wings... I was very jealous if I might add with they being the jocks of the cadet movement. Oh well though. Good luck, we Hamilton applicants have to stick together.



I was a staff cadet at Trenton this past summer, where all the para cadets trained. I have to say they were pretty hardcore. I kind of wish that I joined army cadets, so that I could have gotten my para wings lol

Good luck to you Pheobe


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Excellent news! Stopped by CFRC Vic this morning on my way to class (had time to kill between buses) just to check up on my app. Left with my CFAT and medical scheduled for Feb 7! Now it's time to hit the books and get studying. Well, correction; do _more_ studying. I haven't really let up on studying since October. Good luck to everyone else, keep it up!


----------



## The Travel Is There

Phoebe said:
			
		

> If anyone has had any past experience with my medical problem, small, barely noticeable curvature of the spine, please explain my likelihood of passing the medical. There is no greater dream that repetitively goes through my mind than being apart of the great group of men and women who stand on guard for our country. Please share your insight.



I have the same problem. Its called scoliosis. My family doctor had me get it x-rayed and sent me to a back surgeon about it. They said that it was a result of growing and now that I am mature it is a non issue. Also two med techs checked out the reports and they said that it is no big deal. As long as it isn't getting any worse it shouldn't be a  problem.


----------



## Sophie-xx.17

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the positive comments and advice, I hope you guys are right. 
Getting into RMC would be awesome, and I'm glad to hear people saying I have a chance. The recruiter said I was competitive, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## oaktown

Hi all,

Back on here just as I was briefly last year. I went through the process last year and was offered a contract which I turned down for a number of reasons. I am in my second year at the University of Guelph, going into my 3rd year as a MARS officer with the reserves. I have applied for a CT to the reg force under the terms of the ROTP program and have applied only for MARS. I finished my interview last week and it went great. Hope everyone is doing good and best of luck with this years selection process.


----------



## scriptox

oaktown said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Back on here just as I was briefly last year. I went through the process last year and was offered a contract which I turned down for a number of reasons. I am in my second year at the University of Guelph, going into my 3rd year as a MARS officer with the reserves. I have applied for a CT to the reg force under the terms of the ROTP program and have applied only for MARS. I finished my interview last week and it went great. Hope everyone is doing good and best of luck with this years selection process.



I apologize in advance if I miss/missed something, but I am not too sure why you are CT'ing under ROTP? If you are already a MARS Officer, don't you already hold a University degree? And if you are already a MARS Officer within the reserves, why didn't you just apply to switch to Reg Force? What's the significance of applying under ROTP? 

(Just trying to understand your motives here)

As always, good luck.


----------



## Cui

scriptox said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance if I miss/missed something, but I am not too sure why you are CT'ing under ROTP? If you are already a MARS Officer, don't you already hold a University degree? And if you are already a MARS Officer within the reserves, why didn't you just apply to switch to Reg Force? What's the significance of applying under ROTP?
> 
> (Just trying to understand your motives here)
> 
> As always, good luck.



I think that you can be commissioned in the reserves while working towards your degree, correct me if I'm wrong. So if he wants to finish his degree while being part of the reg force, has to transfer to ROTP.


----------



## oaktown

Hi all,
To clarify - When you join the reserves you are not commissioned. You get your commission upon completion of your basic training, IF you have a degree, if you do not, you will go through your second and third phase of training (for MARS thats NETPO - Naval Environmental Training Program:Officer and MARS 3) and be commissioned after MARS 3. I took my first year between highschool and university off and joined then, so I am not a fully trade qualified MARS officer, but still considered a MARS officer in terms of the trade. It was stated earlier and correct that in order for me to switch to the reg force while still in uni I need to transfer under ROTP because I do not have a degree to transfer as a DEO (Direct Entry Officer) Also to note is that CT's (component transfer - reserve to reg) when not in university is a very long process. There are fully trade qualified MARS officers trying and waiting for up to 3 years last I heard so the opportunity to transfer over in school is invaluable in terms of getting in and efficiently.


----------



## jparkin

Hey all, got some good news today and thought I'd share. I missed a call from my RC when I was in class today, so I called them back after to find out whats up. I was told that my application is almost complete, all that is left for me to do is write the ACSO aptitude test. After that I am home free and waiting to see if I get an offer. I was also told that I would be able to write the test around the end of February, which is great since that means it won't interfere with my midterm exams. 
Hope your applications are all going well!
Jonathan


----------



## LOLslamball

jparkin said:
			
		

> Hey all, got some good news today and thought I'd share. I missed a call from my RC when I was in class today, so I called them back after to find out whats up. I was told that my application is almost complete, all that is left for me to do is write the ACSO aptitude test. After that I am home free and waiting to see if I get an offer. I was also told that I would be able to write the test around the end of February, which is great since that means it won't interfere with my midterm exams.
> Hope your applications are all going well!
> Jonathan



What are your other choices of trade? I looked through your posts but couldn't find it.
I'm adding ACSO to my application hopefully so possibly will be writing the aptitude test in the future as well.
Also just found out that I was found unsuitable for RMC because I'm in second year at SFU, not sure what the cut off is until they won't transfer you, but your MCC will be able to see it if a decision has been made.


----------



## jparkin

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> What are your other choices of trade? I looked through your posts but couldn't find it.
> I'm adding ACSO to my application hopefully so possibly will be writing the aptitude test in the future as well.
> Also just found out that I was found unsuitable for RMC because I'm in second year at SFU, not sure what the cut off is until they won't transfer you, but your MCC will be able to see it if a decision has been made.



My trade preferences are: 1) Engineering Officer 2) ACSO 3) Infantry Officer
I'm not really sure what the cutoff is, but I was told by the recruiter at CFRC Van. that the further you are into your studies, the more likely they will offer you to stay in civi. I'm first year UBC, they told me I there's a good chance I will get a civi offer. I'm sure that transferring credits between civi U and RMC is tough after first year, where everywhere pretty much teaches the same foundation courses.
Good to see more BC applicants on here!
Jonathan


----------



## LOLslamball

I've heard that you cant transfer to RMC at all because of the indoc period during first semester, but I haven't looked it up.  I wanted to add RMC to my application but I wasn't even allowed to because I was told that I wouldn't be transferred anyways.

oddly enough 3 of 7 people that were at my aircrew selection were from BC


----------



## oaktown

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> What are your other choices of trade? I looked through your posts but couldn't find it.
> I'm adding ACSO to my application hopefully so possibly will be writing the aptitude test in the future as well.
> Also just found out that I was found unsuitable for RMC because I'm in second year at SFU, not sure what the cut off is until they won't transfer you, but your MCC will be able to see it if a decision has been made.



So to help you guys out. I was in my first year last year when I applied. I was a desirable candidate because I have prior MARS training and at the time over a year and a half in the reserves. When my offer came out, it was clear my only option would be for RMC. They can absolutely transfer credits. It is difficult because RMC doesn't offer a lot of programs that other universities do; for example I am in some geography classes and environmental science classes, they had a very hard time coming up with a course code for their school which would be acceptable to transfer my credits under. I went back and forth negotiating my contract so I could remain at Civi U and they said plain and simple, I was going to RMC. The only way you will never not go to RMC is if you are commissioned. Other then that, RMC is the military's school, it is obviously their top choice for you to attend if you want to have your schooling paid for; and that makes sense, because its their institute so they can monitor you, and develop you as they wish. Its my understanding there are less ROTP spots this year then last, and less Civi U spots then prior years as well. Do not get comfortable in first or even second year (although second year is much more secure) that you will not be told your offer is for RMC. I suggest preparing for the worst, and be aware it is fully possible that just because you are in civi u now, doesn't mean too much to them because RMC is their school, and obviously where they want to fill first.


----------



## jparkin

Thanks oaktown, it's always good to hear from someone who is talking from a position of knowledge. Just to clarify, I put staying at UBC as my first choice and going to RMC for my second, but I explicitly stated in my short essay that I would be happy to go to RMC as well. So for me it's all about getting an offer; what I'm offered is of less importance to me. Thanks for the advice


----------



## oaktown

Ya I didn't even put RMC as a choice for me last year and thats where the offer was for. Goodluck on the offer if you have any more questions dont hesitate to ask I went through the whole process last year including getting and offer and turning it down, and I've been a reservist for over 2 years so I have some training under my belt.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2:Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3:Communications and Electronics Engineering Officer
Application Date: 
First Contact: September 2011
Aptitude:  November 10th, 2011
Medical:   November 24th, 2011
Interview completed: November 24th, 2011
Merit Listed: December 11th, 2011
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins: 

I've been lurking this site for a long time and finally got myself registered to share with everyone. I must first off thank everyone for keeping me sane over the past 4 years. RMC has been my dream since my childhood and now that it's so close, I'm more excited than ever. I scored in the top 80th percentile or something of that sort in the Aptitude test. In fact, a buddy and I both did, the first 2 of the year in Kingston according to the recruiter. 

My medical went perfectly and I was deemed fit for service. Then my interview lasted 2 hours and the recruiter and I had a merry time discussing my selected trades as I'd memorized the online sheets and then some as I've researched these trades for the past 4 years. She then told me I had a very competitive application and I departed. 

I returned in December with my excellent midterms (I've only scored 90's in all of High School with the odd high 80) and the recruiter told me I had been merit listed. Since then I've been back once or twice to drop off national awards certificates I've received and my conditional early acceptances to all my university applications (Ottawa and Carleton with Coop options and 10K plus in scholarships). 

In short, I think I have a pretty competitive application and would love for nothing more for an acceptance of any kind into the institution of my dreams. It would be nice to get it sometime in late March as my dad will be on leave from his Tour of Duty at that point. All I can do is hope for the best!

Good luck to everyone out there!   :yellow:


----------



## canada94

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2:Aerospace Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 3:Communications and Electronics Engineering Officer
> Application Date:
> First Contact: September 2011
> Aptitude:  November 10th, 2011
> Medical:   November 24th, 2011
> Interview completed: November 24th, 2011
> Merit Listed: December 11th, 2011
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> I've been lurking this site for a long time and finally got myself registered to share with everyone. I must first off thank everyone for keeping me sane over the past 4 years. RMC has been my dream since my childhood and now that it's so close, I'm more excited than ever. I scored in the top 80th percentile or something of that sort in the Aptitude test. In fact, a buddy and I both did, the first 2 of the year in Kingston according to the recruiter.
> 
> My medical went perfectly and I was deemed fit for service. Then my interview lasted 2 hours and the recruiter and I had a merry time discussing my selected trades as I'd memorized the online sheets and then some as I've researched these trades for the past 4 years. She then told me I had a very competitive application and I departed.
> 
> I returned in December with my excellent midterms (I've only scored 90's in all of High School with the odd high 80) and the recruiter told me I had been merit listed. Since then I've been back once or twice to drop off national awards certificates I've received and my conditional early acceptances to all my university applications (Ottawa and Carleton with Coop options and 10K plus in scholarships).
> 
> In short, I think I have a pretty competitive application and would love for nothing more for an acceptance of any kind into the institution of my dreams. It would be nice to get it sometime in late March as my dad will be on leave from his Tour of Duty at that point. All I can do is hope for the best!
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there!   :yellow:



Nice to see some more recruitee's hehe, good luck!

In my own lil story, I am just waiting for Wednesday to get my updated marks in all my classes on a transcript, as is I have spoken to my teacher and in all but one class I maintained my mark. I raised my mark slightly in "peace and politics".

So with that I have an 88% Academic average, and next semester have one Academic course.. so in short I am assuming that will be my average until University .


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> Nice to see some more recruitee's hehe, good luck!
> 
> In my own lil story, I am just waiting for Wednesday to get my updated marks in all my classes on a transcript, as is I have spoken to my teacher and in all but one class I maintained my mark. I raised my mark slightly in "peace and politics".
> 
> So with that I have an 88% Academic average, and next semester have one Academic course.. so in short I am assuming that will be my average until University .



Nice! I just finished my last exam as well. I will be waiting to hand in my updated transcript as well. I only had three classes this semester and feel that I was trying considerably hard haha. Without the exams, these were my grades going into the exam (they've probably changed now after writing the tests... hopefully for the better) :

HRE4M (Religion): 91
MHF4U (Advanced Functions): 91
SBI4U (Biology): 93

However next semester I'll be worrying about Calculus and English haha... let's see if I can pull 90s in those courses as well... one more semester to go!! 

As always, good luck to all.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Nice! I just finished my last exam as well. I will be waiting to hand in my updated transcript as well. I only had three classes this semester and feel that I was trying considerably hard haha. Without the exams, these were my grades going into the exam (they've probably changed now after writing the tests... hopefully for the better) :
> 
> HRE4M (Religion): 91
> MHF4U (Advanced Functions): 91
> SBI4U (Biology): 93
> 
> However next semester I'll be worrying about Calculus and English haha... let's see if I can pull 90s in those courses as well... one more semester to go!!
> 
> As always, good luck to all.



Those marks are quite good  I am terrible at sciences and math's...

My marks are;

Law: 91
English: 86
Ethics: 93
Economics: 92
Peace and politics: 81

which is an 88.6% 

All I have next semester is.. Gym, peer tudor and world issues (the last academic credit). So I hope it is smooth sailing from here on out!


----------



## serzhe

Hi,

I would like to share my experience. I applied for Inf.O in November, RMC was my first choice. I passed the CAF test and I luckily had the chance to see my marks. I scored 11-15 vocabulary 11-15 spacial and 27-30 maths. They told me this grade is good enough for the trade I am applying. Currently I'm undergoing a long backup check because I have a dual citizenship. Next thing should be the medical test which I've been waiting since 10th of January (my CFAT test date). I am hoping to get my medical soon so I can move to the next step and we'll see what happens. I would really like to do this in my life and it motivates me just to think that it is possible. On another note, I would just like  to add that this is a very honourable profession in my mind. Wish you guys good luck too, I am from Montreal.


----------



## Globemaster77

Just saw a comment that said: Write down only pilot. I wrote other choices as well and was offered 2nd choice when guys who only wrote pilot got conditional offers.

What do you guys make of this?
Should I only write pilot? What if I don't get a conditional offer? 
Would I be able to attempt another profession or would it be safer just to pick 2nd and 3rd choices? 
Thanks.


----------



## LOLslamball

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Just saw a comment that said: Write down only pilot. I wrote other choices as well and was offered 2nd choice when guys who only wrote pilot got conditional offers.
> 
> What do you guys make of this?
> Should I only write pilot? What if I don't get a conditional offer?
> Would I be able to attempt another profession or would it be safer just to pick 2nd and 3rd choices?
> Thanks.



I am also in the process of adding trades to my application.  I only had AEC but after going to ASC and passing (and this being my last year to apply for ROTP) I was advised to add a second and third trade.

There was two MCC's in the office with me and they both made very clear that the only way you will be offered your second choice is if you are not high enough up the merit list to get your first.

say there were 5 spots for your trade, if you are 6th on the merit list and the 5 ahead of you have the same trade as choice 1, you get choice two.
same scenario, but you were 25th on the merit list, and only 3 other people ahead of you put down that trade, then you get your first choice.


----------



## HeavyD

Hey everyone, 

I have been lurking the board for a while so I figure I will finally post in here.

I am a first year University of Guelph student and currently a member of the P Res. I applied for ROTP in November and have been playing the game since then.

I completed my interview today and was deemed eligible and competitive for my three choices - MPO, Armour, and Pilot.  Now I continue patiently waiting until I hear more news.

Good luck to every one applying.


----------



## Cui

HeavyD said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking the board for a while so I figure I will finally post in here.
> 
> I am a first year University of Guelph student and currently a member of the P Res. I applied for ROTP in November and have been playing the game since then.
> 
> I completed my interview today and was deemed eligible and competitive for my three choices - MPO, Armour, and Pilot.  Now I continue patiently waiting until I hear more news.
> 
> Good luck to every one applying.



When I applied I was told that MPO was no longer hiring and had to switch to armour. Glad to see that it opened by the time you applied


----------



## trampbike

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Just saw a comment that said: Write down only pilot. I wrote other choices as well and was offered 2nd choice when guys who only wrote pilot got conditional offers.
> 
> What do you guys make of this?
> Should I only write pilot? What if I don't get a conditional offer?
> Would I be able to attempt another profession or would it be safer just to pick 2nd and 3rd choices?
> Thanks.



Would you be happy with any career in the CF that is not pilot? If yes, then put other choices. Otherwise, why bother putting other choices and then refuse an offer.

Question for the guys that went to Aircrew selection in Trenton. Out of the group, how many passes/failed in the sim and at the medical?

Last year seemed to be way better than the average of 45% of people passing (that's the published CF average), and I'm curious about this year.


----------



## akilpatrick

Hey everyone, just an update on how things are going.

Did my interview, got my security testing completed, phoned in and was told that I am currently on the merit list for Inf.O and awaiting selection boards.

Good luck everyone! 

Alex


----------



## HeavyD

Cui said:
			
		

> When I applied I was told that MPO was no longer hiring and had to switch to armour. Glad to see that it opened by the time you applied



When I first applied it was not available to ROTP but I was informed it had opened up about a week before my interview -  so it worked out perfectly.

Are you done the whole process now? You could possibly call the CFRC and see if you can schedule an update interview. It's worth a shot anyways.


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Just had my CFAT and medical, and I'm having lunch before finding out when my interview is. Very excited that the ball's finally rolling! I believe I passed, I didn't get pulled aside, so that's good! Good luck to everyone else in the process of learning about "hurry up and wait!"


----------



## nic32

Hi guys,

I have applied for pilot, have passed the ASC, waiting for the result of my aircrew medical and then I'm really excited to heard an offer by beginning of april. I'm applying for Junior ROTP because I'm from Quebec.

Hope you will have offer !


----------



## oaktown

I was just wondering what you guys are told when you are "Merit Listed". Does the CFRC explain what "merit listing" means.


----------



## canada94

oaktown said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what you guys are told when you are "Merit Listed". Does the CFRC explain what "merit listing" means.



From my understanding that was given to me by my recruiter, it means all required task have been completed in the steps of receiving a job offer. Medical, Interview, Aptitude, etc and so on.

Meaning the only thing left to happen (if it so happens) is a job offer!


----------



## oaktown

Ok, good. That is what it means, essentially they use an electronic system for DEO offers, and no board is sat. Therefore you are "merit listed" when everything is complete and your score is entered. For ROTP there is a board however the term "merit listed" is still used to state that everything is complete and you are just waiting for the board decision. 

I was just asking to stir up the idea in case some people on here thought "merit listed" meant you were set above the rest or you had an exceptional file...simply means your file is complete.

Next question - whats everyone's CFRC said about the boards? Any timeline when they said they'd be sat. A reminder to you guys I've gone through this before so I can confidently say more or less every recruiting center will say something different and none are usually accurate. Mine told me they were already behind by about 3 weeks, and that boards would not be sat until March.


----------



## canada94

oaktown said:
			
		

> Ok, good. That is what it means, essentially they use an electronic system for DEO offers, and no board is sat. Therefore you are "merit listed" when everything is complete and your score is entered. For ROTP there is a board however the term "merit listed" is still used to state that everything is complete and you are just waiting for the board decision.
> 
> I was just asking to stir up the idea in case some people on here thought "merit listed" meant you were set above the rest or you had an exceptional file...simply means your file is complete.
> 
> Next question - whats everyone's CFRC said about the boards? Any timeline when they said they'd be sat. A reminder to you guys I've gone through this before so I can confidently say more or less every recruiting center will say something different and none are usually accurate. Mine told me they were already behind by about 3 weeks, and that boards would not be sat until March.



My recruiter has said that I could have on offer anytime between May and August.. I know August made me appear confused, but hey I would accept an offer at any moment.


----------



## LOLslamball

I was told mid-march is when the board would sit, but since I am civy-u (unsuitable for RMC) that my offer would be later.


----------



## Chalupas

I was also told that offers can come between march and August but that the main group of offers would be first or second week of April


----------



## The Travel Is There

Just got a call informing me that I am going to aircrew selection on February 19th. Anyone else going?


----------



## oaktown

Anyone applying MARS have any questions? I'm currently into my 3rd year of being a reservist MARS officer..been on ship, been sent to Manitoba to help with the flooding etc so ask away if those short videos on the recruiting website didn't give you a good enough taste of the trade.


----------



## HeavyD

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Just got a call informing me that I am going to aircrew selection on February 19th. Anyone else going?



I am hoping to be, I am just waiting on my aircrew medical to be signed off... It should be anytime now though.

Regardless if I make it in time or not, good luck in Trenton.


----------



## canada94

oaktown said:
			
		

> Anyone applying MARS have any questions? I'm currently into my 3rd year of being a reservist MARS officer..been on ship, been sent to Manitoba to help with the flooding etc so ask away if those short videos on the recruiting website didn't give you a good enough taste of the trade.



Although I am not applying to MARS that is pretty cool


----------



## q_1966

Stacked said:
			
		

> That's probably a good call. .   I was deckhand for a MARS IV (The last phase of MARS training, 6 weeks at sea) man did those guys get crap on.  Not easy for sure.



It is one of the most competitive officer trades, had a great time cooking on an Orca for a MARS IV course but I certainly wouldn't want to have been a MARS student, it was a tough course for them.


----------



## The Travel Is There

HeavyD said:
			
		

> I am hoping to be, I am just waiting on my aircrew medical to be signed off... It should be anytime now though.
> 
> Regardless if I make it in time or not, good luck in Trenton.



Thanks alot. I hope to see you there.


----------



## canada94

Anybody receiving anyone Civi University acceptances? Like the actual Universities, not from the Forces?


----------



## The Travel Is There

canada94 said:
			
		

> Anybody receiving anyone Civi University acceptances? Like the actual Universities, not from the Forces?



Already in first year  ;D

Where did you apply?


----------



## canada94

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Already in first year  ;D
> 
> Where did you apply?



hahaha got the advantage! Mcgill, UOT, Queens and Brock!

Where do you go?


----------



## The Travel Is There

canada94 said:
			
		

> hahaha got the advantage! Mcgill, UOT, Queens and Brock!
> 
> Where do you go?



I go to the University of Ottawa. Majoring in Public Administration.

What did you apply for?


----------



## canada94

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> I go to the University of Ottawa. Majoring in Public Administration.
> 
> What did you apply for?



Sweet! And Poli Sci for all of em!


----------



## oaktown

So as previously mentioned I got a an offer last year so I have a bit of contact with the office which sends out the contracts (DMILC7). I got in touch with them and was told offers won't be send out until 12-April-2012. Now based on my experience last year, you'll get an acceptance letter first then within a month - 3 months you'll get your terms of service which has the actual details like where you will be going, for how long, you pay grade, rank, etc.


----------



## jparkin

canada94 said:
			
		

> Anybody receiving anyone Civi University acceptances? Like the actual Universities, not from the Forces?



Couple of us go to UBC already. Don't know if you applied there.


----------



## canada94

oaktown said:
			
		

> So as previously mentioned I got a an offer last year so I have a bit of contact with the office which sends out the contracts (DMILC7). I got in touch with them and was told offers won't be send out until 12-April-2012. Now based on my experience last year, you'll get an acceptance letter first then within a month - 3 months you'll get your terms of service which has the actual details like where you will be going, for how long, you pay grade, rank, etc.



That is awesome thanks for that!


----------



## LOLslamball

canada94 said:
			
		

> Anybody receiving anyone Civi University acceptances? Like the actual Universities, not from the Forces?



I've said it before, but I go to SFU, second year.



			
				jparkin said:
			
		

> Couple of us go to UBC already. Don't know if you applied there.



Man, I've been out there a couple times, for the RBC Canadian open and again yesterday for the Davis Cup... Such a nice campus. 
Huge, but it doesn't look like its from Orwell's 1980.


----------



## Cui

> Man, I've been out there a couple times, for the RBC Canadian open and again yesterday for the Davis Cup... Such a nice campus.
> Huge, but it doesn't look like its from Orwell's 1980.



I think you mean 1984  

I'm in my first year at Waterloo already, so at least I don't have offers for civvi U to worry about.


----------



## gawnewiththewind

oaktown said:
			
		

> Anyone applying MARS have any questions? I'm currently into my 3rd year of being a reservist MARS officer..been on ship, been sent to Manitoba to help with the flooding etc so ask away if those short videos on the recruiting website didn't give you a good enough taste of the trade.



YES! I have had a chance to speak to the staff at the recruiting centre (they are extremely helpful!) and ask questions here on Army.ca, however, I do have one question. In your opinion, what are some of the negative aspects of being a MARS officer? I've done some research, and the large amount of time spent at sea seems to be one for many people, but that's actually one of the positive aspects for me.


----------



## LOLslamball

Cui said:
			
		

> I think you mean 1984



Whoops, that's a little embarrassing.

I must have been thinking about the song "1980."  (I won't link it, its nsfw but on you tube if you want a laugh.)


----------



## oaktown

There are lots of negatives with any job in the CF. You all need to realize this and understand that recognizing and identifying negatives is not a bad point on you, its in fact good because you can recognize them and are still here applying. 

MARS officers spend a lot of time at sea this is true, and although you say it is a good thing for you, I have yet to meet a single MARS officer who said "geeze I had so much fun being deployed on ship for the last 6 months". Living on ship can become stressful, its tight quarters, there is nowhere to escape and just do your own thing, so being at sea can certainly be a negative. 

I think its important to recognize the responsibility MARS officers have. We are in control and command of a warship. It is very stressful in terms of decision making and dealing with issues. Also it is very mentally demanding because the way we navigate isn't as simple as "lets go over there" but there is lots of planning, quick mental math, and it can be very draining. 

A negative that everyone in the CF faces is the risk factor. Its a dangerous job, the recruiters know this. It isn't expected that we don't think risking our lives is a negative part of the job, so don't be afraid to say it. We are in the profession of arms, and our lives are at risk.

MARS officers work long and odd "shifts". We work on a constant watch rotation, you could be working a 1 - in - 3 watch or even a 1-in-2 watch, which means you work once in every 2-3 shifts. This is a hard environment to work in. You could be working throughout the night one day, and working the afternoon shift the next, etc. It is varied and not routine as a normal 9-5 job is. 

Another thing to keep in mind about being on ship is that although there are means of communication you cannot always access them or they aren't always reliable. Time away from family and friends can draw on people, especially when you are 24/7 at work, working all hours of the day for all amounts of time, without having a place to escape to etc. 

Hope that helps, of course these are just some negatives, and even some of these could be spun into positives, but like I said don't be afraid to admit the negatives, they are there, plain and simple. Recognizing them and the fact your still here says more then pretending nothing about the job upsets you or makes you nervous. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## scriptox

Update:

After submitting my various medical letters, having my file shipped off to be approved by an MO, and finding out that it takes 6-8 weeks to hear back, I finally e-mailed the CFRC to see where I am today. I figured that I shouldn't have to wait 6 weeks to receive an update... Tomorrow would mark the 4th week since I was told about the 6-8 week wait time. 

So I've found out that I have been fully processed and merit listed (although I am not sure how long I've been merit listed since I procrastinated on e-mailing/calling them). Woo hoo! It's a good feeling knowing that no more steps need to be taken and now the fun part begins.. waiting.

As always, good luck to all.


----------



## cartuner48

Update:

a few months ago i wrote that I applied for nursing officer in ROTP.

Well basically I have finished my medical, interview and CFAT all in December but I had problem with medical so I 
thought I wouldn't make it on to the merit list but i visited the recruiter and on the 6th of Feb my application process
was complete and I am now merit listed !!  :bowing:  :bowing: 

I had a minor allergy to pistachio, my medical file was sent to Ottawa but came back clear good to go, and my 
screening for secruity (as my father lives out of country) came clear too!! i am very happy everything worked out!

It just goes to show that don't give up and make sure you check up with the recruiters as they are too busy to let you know!


----------



## canada94

Woohoo! Good to hear you two!


----------



## Chalupas

Yes Goodluck to both of you


----------



## canada94

If any of you ROTP people are interested go in the chat!


----------



## HeavyD

Congrats to you two!

It seems more and more people are all finished now and playing the waiting game. Oh how fun it is!


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Thanks Oaktown, that helped a lot! It provided good info and plenty to think about. In other news, that's me in for my interview today! Wish me luck, eh!


----------



## HeavyD

Good luck!


----------



## matthew1786

Hey everyone, I'm fairly new here so I thought that I would introduce myself!

I've applied to ROTP as an Engineer Officer as a second year (civilian) University student. I am studying in electrical engineering at McGill, and my application is being processed at the CFRC in Montreal. I just got a call back to take the CFAT; scheduled for next Wednesday early morning and I am definitely looking forward to it!

I've spoken with a few recruiters here in Montreal and they advised me that the selection board usually meets in mid to late March. They also mentioned that I would probably have a better chance of being accepted if all the phases of the application process are complete by this time.

So anyone else applying out of CFRC Montreal or into the Engineer Officer occupation?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## jparkin

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I'm fairly new here so I thought that I would introduce myself!
> 
> I've applied to ROTP as an Engineer Officer as a second year (civilian) University student. I am studying in electrical engineering at McGill, and my application is being processed at the CFRC in Montreal. I just got a call back to take the CFAT; scheduled for next Wednesday early morning and I am definitely looking forward to it!
> 
> I've spoken with a few recruiters here in Montreal and they advised me that the selection board usually meets in mid to late March. They also mentioned that I would probably have a better chance of being accepted if all the phases of the application process are complete by this time.
> 
> So anyone else applying out of CFRC Montreal or into the Engineer Officer occupation?
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt



Hey Matt, always good to see a new engineer officer applicant. Good luck on the CFAT!
Jonathan


----------



## LOLslamball

Got a call from the Recruiting Centre to book my update interview for the trades I added.  Since AEC only needs an airfactor of 4 (I think?) and ACSO needs a higher one, I am not sure if they'll send back my medical or not.

I was told that I am ready to be put on the merit list and for my second and third trades "you probably won't need them." So it looks like I will just add Log O and leave ACSO off, but I will clarify that tomorrow when I do the update interview.


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
Trade Choice 2: Log O
Trade Choice 3: ACSO?
Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
First Contact: August 30th, 2011
Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
Medical:   September 20th, 2011
Interview completed: November 15th, 2011, Early December (AEC), February 15th (Log O)
Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC)
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Alex.Landry

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2:Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3:Communications and Electronics Engineering Officer
Application Date: September 2011
First Contact: September 2011
Aptitude:  November 10th, 2011
Medical:   November 24th, 2011
Interview completed: November 24th, 2011
Merit Listed: December 11th, 2011
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Just handed in my first semester transcripts. The recruiter told me he was impressed. He told me now all I had to do was sit back and await to be contacted. 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## canada94

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

I just received my first University acceptance, for the people in Ontario using the OUAC system, I can see the offer through the website, however I have yet to receive an actual Email from Brock (the school), what did you guys hand to them? Just a print out of the email or the OUAC offer? (which doesn't show my name or student number in with it)

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## aesop081

A little ironic, to me at least, that you would write this :




			
				scriptox said:
			
		

> I figured that I shouldn't have to wait 6 weeks to receive an update..



and this:


> since I procrastinated on e-mailing/calling them).



in the same post.


----------



## Cui

canada94 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I just received my first University acceptance, for the people in Ontario using the OUAC system, I can see the offer through the website, however I have yet to receive an actual Email from Brock (the school), what did you guys hand to them? Just a print out of the email or the OUAC offer? (which doesn't show my name or student number in with it)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



They should send you an email when they accept you, telling you to go to OUAC to reply to their offer. The actual letter of acceptance can take a bit longer to receive. I remember that I received my letter from Waterloo about a month after I was informed that I was accepted


----------



## scriptox

Indeed CDN Aviator. That was a fault on my part. Though I may have felt that I shouldn't need to wait 6 weeks to hear back from them, I did indeed procrastinate on contacting them, which is a complete contradiction on my behalf. I guess I just didn't want to check in and ask how my file is doing if they were just going to tell me "No, it's still being processed, _we'll_ contact you" The med tech _did_ say to wait 6-8 weeks so I thought I would wait closer to that time. Nevertheless, I received the information I was looking for, I'm happy, and it won't happen again.


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> They should send you an email when they accept you, telling you to go to OUAC to reply to their offer. The actual letter of acceptance can take a bit longer to receive. I remember that I received my letter from Waterloo about a month after I was informed that I was accepted



That is quite crap, my recruiter told me that the quicker I get acceptances the more competitive I am, the OUAC stated I have an offer.. I just emailed Brock asking for some sort of "proof" they can send me, that I can send to the RC.

Thanks though


----------



## Cui

do a screenshot of the OUAC site?  ;D


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> do a screenshot of the OUAC site?  ;D



I could and print it haha, but would that be sufficient? From what I see it does not show my student # or for that matter my name!


----------



## Cui

I was kidding, don't do that, just wait it out. Plus, you might be getting other offers as well. But do contact Brock and ask them if they can expedite that letter for you.


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> I was kidding, don't do that, just wait it out. Plus, you might be getting other offers as well. But do contact Brock and ask them if they can expedite that letter for you.



Yeah haha I was assuming you were! and thank you!


----------



## Phoebe

Just photo copy the letters that you have received in the mail and hand those in. That's what I've done. If you haven't received a letter, just print off the emails from the Universities that have given you offers and use those.

Good luck.


----------



## Cui

I thought he said he didn't receive anything other than a change of status from OUAC, so he'll have to wait it out lol


----------



## scriptox

I wasn't made aware that we were supposed to notify them if ever one was to be accepted into a University while applying for ROTP. I guess I'll have to contact my MCC about that...


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> I thought he said he didn't receive anything other than a change of status from OUAC, so he'll have to wait it out lol



I called Brock's admissions department, my letter should be here by Tuesday! Hooray


----------



## akilpatrick

Someone fill me in, have we established a time frame for board-CFRC notification-offers?

I'm a little on the anxious side myself. Deja vu, you see.


----------



## LOLslamball

akilpatrick said:
			
		

> Someone fill me in, have we established a time frame for board-CFRC notification-offers?
> 
> I'm a little on the anxious side myself. Deja vu, you see.



The board meets mid-march. 

I was just told that I wouldn't see an offer before mid-April, but I am going Civy-u only.  So I would be notified last.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> The board meets mid-march.
> 
> I was just told that I wouldn't see an offer before mid-April, but I am going Civy-u only.  So I would be notified last.



Same I am Civi-U only!


----------



## LOLslamball

canada94 said:
			
		

> Same I am Civi-U only!



Nice, I just read your profile and you're still in high school, why are you unsuitable for RMC? 

I put down no for RMC and I was still assessed for RMC, but unsuitable, so civy u for me. 

I guess I'm just asking if you put down no for RMC or if you've been deemed unsuitable, or both.


ACSO test Wednesday, and apparently I am the only person on the merit list for AEC so far.... anybody else close, or on their way for AEC?

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
Trade Choice 2: Log O
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
First Contact: August 30th, 2011
Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
Medical:   September 20th, 2011
Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
                                  Early December (AEC)
                                  February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
Aircrew Selection:      Passed January 12th, 2012
                                  ACSO test Feb 22nd
Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC)
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Nice, I just read your profile and you're still in high school, why are you unsuitable for RMC?
> 
> I put down no for RMC and I was still assessed for RMC, but unsuitable, so civy u for me.
> 
> I guess I'm just asking if you put down no for RMC or if you've been deemed unsuitable, or both.
> 
> 
> ACSO test Wednesday, and apparently I am the only person on the merit list for AEC so far.... anybody else close, or on their way for AEC?
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
> Trade Choice 2: Log O
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO
> Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
> First Contact: August 30th, 2011
> Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
> Medical:   September 20th, 2011
> Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
> Early December (AEC)
> February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
> Aircrew Selection:      Passed January 12th, 2012
> ACSO test Feb 22nd
> Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC)
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:



My recruiter said my lack of any math's or sciences, and my, at the time low marks made me unsuitable, I assume even with my new much higher marks; pardon my idioticracy my "unsuitableness" continues haha

I was worried about this, but after my interview the recruiter told me I am on equal playing field and that I still  have a good chance of getting accepted so that relieved a lot of tension, and I did not put that I "wanted" to attend RMC however I did state that I "would". So maybe it was a blessing in disguise or just a reason I won't get accepted haha, hopefully not.

PS: My recruiter told me that merit list is regional, so outside of your region some other people maybe merit listed.


----------



## LOLslamball

Never heard about the merit list being regional, but I was never told it was national either.  Interesting. Either way it doesn't change the numbers I was told in regards to spots vs applicants.  

Do you know exactly how the civy-u vs RMC works on the merit list?  My MCC has been absolutely amazing, but is unsure how this works.  All I know is that each trade has funding for civy-u, but I don't know how this works in practice, ie whether RMC people are picked first, or at an advantage in any way. I believe they get offers sooner.

RMC and civy-u each have their pros and cons, from what I have heard at civy-u it seems like you're forgotten by the forces from sept-april, more of a shock when BMOQ comes around though. 

gotta get that offer first though!

PS how is your elbow? fully recovered?


----------



## Cui

When I applied to RMC last year, I was found unsuitable for RMC because of my grade 11 math/science marks were not as good. My MCC called me and told me that was the end of the line, and I had to wait until September of 2011 to apply again. I was accepted into all of my choices for civvy-u shortly after.

 I was found suitable and competitive for all of the jobs that I applied to, but due to the fact that I slacked off in grade 11. If there are any young ones out there reading this, my advice is to never slack off. If you have the urge to slack off, think of something that you really want (i.e. RMC), and think if the temporary pleasure of not working hard is worth losing your long term goals over. 

Right now I am a first year at Waterloo, applying for civvy-u ROTP. In my honest opionion, I think going to school outside of RMC helps in your process of becoming a mature young person. You have to pretty much set your own schedule on when to go to class, when to study, and when to work out, etc. If you want more military experience, you can help out with a reserve unit, or a cadet unit. As well you learn how to manage your own expenses, since you have to pay your own bills instead of just having rations and quarters taken automatically out of your pay.

While at RMC you can immerse yourself in a full military environment, and get second language training while you are learning, which is good since it might give you a step up later on in your military career since you might not need SLT, or have to spend less time in SLT.

Ultimately it is up to you, the CF will decide where to send you, and you have to make the best out of what you are given.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Never heard about the merit list being regional, but I was never told it was national either.  Interesting. Either way it doesn't change the numbers I was told in regards to spots vs applicants.
> 
> Do you know exactly how the civy-u vs RMC works on the merit list?  My MCC has been absolutely amazing, but is unsure how this works.  All I know is that each trade has funding for civy-u, but I don't know how this works in practice, ie whether RMC people are picked first, or at an advantage in any way. I believe they get offers sooner.
> 
> RMC and civy-u each have their pros and cons, from what I have heard at civy-u it seems like you're forgotten by the forces from sept-april, more of a shock when BMOQ comes around though.
> 
> gotta get that offer first though!
> 
> PS how is your elbow? fully recovered?



If there is anything I have been taught as of yet about the Forces, it is that many recruiters say many different contradicting things, I don't personally understand how the merit list could be "regional" either. And for my elbow, it is not completely healed however I have been cleared medically, and I should be good to go by April (back to hockey as in good to go hehe) I have been working out again for about 3 weeks. 

And I am actually going to call and ask all those similar questions tomorrow (are RMC people ahead of us etc, I assume they are, however assumptions mean nothing hehe).

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## LOLslamball

canada94 said:
			
		

> If there is anything I have been taught as of yet about the Forces, it is that many recruiters say many different contradicting things, I don't personally understand how the merit list could be "regional" either. And for my elbow, it is not completely healed however I have been cleared medically, and I should be good to go by April (back to hockey as in good to go hehe) I have been working out again for about 3 weeks.
> 
> And I am actually going to call and ask all those similar questions tomorrow (are RMC people ahead of us etc, I assume they are, however assumptions mean nothing hehe).
> 
> EDIT: Spelling



I agree with your statement completely.

And good to hear that you're getting back to hockey relatively soon.

The first thing I was told was that they just go down the list and if the person is civy-u they ask "trade _____ do you have the funding to send this person to civy-u) 

Either way there are lots of civy-u spots and we've done all we can to get one, hopefully we did enough.


----------



## HeavyD

Who is it that determines whether or not you are unsuitable for RMC? Did you receive information from RMC itself - or the recruiters at the RC? I ask because I have not been informed about this 'suitability' yet.

I am in a little different situation though, as I am doing a CT.  So if anyone is doing a CT and can shed some light it would be much appreciated.

I have not received any word at all from RMC and am not sure if that is normal.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## scriptox

HeavyD said:
			
		

> Who is it that determines whether or not you are unsuitable for RMC? Did you receive information from RMC itself - or the recruiters at the RC? I ask because I have not been informed about this 'suitability' yet.
> 
> I am in a little different situation though, as I am doing a CT.  So if anyone is doing a CT and can shed some light it would be much appreciated.
> 
> I have not received any word at all from RMC and am not sure if that is normal.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Well from my experience, I believe it could be the recruiters. In my scenario, it was my MCC. When my interview had finished, I had been asked to wait in the lobby for what seemed like 10-15 minutes. Afterwards my MCC called me back in and he said something along the lines of, "After assessing you, I have found and deemed you eligible, suitable, and competitive". 

This could be what they mean be finding out whether an applicant is "suitable" or not. 

However, don't take my word for it, seeing as you are going through a different process.


----------



## HeavyD

Thank you.

I was informed I was suitable and competitive come to think of it, although I had just assumed that meant they could further process my application. 

You know what they say about when someone assumes something...  :facepalm:


----------



## LOLslamball

HeavyD said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> I was informed I was suitable and competitive come to think of it, although I had just assumed that meant they could further process my application.
> 
> You know what they say about when someone assumes something...  :facepalm:



For me, "suitable and competitive" referred to the trade.  I was suitable but not competitive for pilot and suitable and competitive for AEC. 

I was told separately when my MCC was looking at my file that I was unsuitable for RMC, because of the amount of university I have completed.


----------



## HeavyD

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> For me, "suitable and competitive" referred to the trade.  I was suitable but not competitive for pilot and suitable and competitive for AEC.
> 
> I was told separately when my MCC was looking at my file that I was unsuitable for RMC, because of the amount of university I have completed.



Well then I guess I am still unsure about my suitability to attend RMC, I would prefer to stay at my Civy-U, but that isn't always how it works. The credits I have put me at the second year of my program, but it is my first year at the school. (I have some transfer credits from a college program.) So from what people have been told by their MCCs here - it is likely that a "second" year student would not be found suitable for RMC.

Mid-March is coming very soon though, time seems to be flying by now.


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Well from my experience, I believe it could be the recruiters. In my scenario, it was my MCC. When my interview had finished, I had been asked to wait in the lobby for what seemed like 10-15 minutes. Afterwards my MCC called me back in and he said something along the lines of, "After assessing you, I have found and deemed you eligible, suitable, and competitive".
> 
> This could be what they mean be finding out whether an applicant is "suitable" or not.
> 
> However, don't take my word for it, seeing as you are going through a different process.



My recruiter said my file was sent to and reviewed by RMC to determine I was unsuitable, I assume it is RMC, which makes sense. So I think you're file was simply reviewed and approved by RMC.


----------



## LOLslamball

HeavyD said:
			
		

> Well then I guess I am still unsure about my suitability to attend RMC, I would prefer to stay at my Civy-U, but that isn't always how it works. The credits I have put me at the second year of my program, but it is my first year at the school. (I have some transfer credits from a college program.) So from what people have been told by their MCCs here - it is likely that a "second" year student would not be found suitable for RMC.
> 
> Mid-March is coming very soon though, time seems to be flying by now.



No credits transfer to RMC is what I have been told.  Apparently I have the option to redo all my credits and start first year university at RMC, but I was advised against it.

You can always ask you MCC.


----------



## oaktown

Not sure who you heard that credits don't transfer from, however I went through the process last year and I was offered an ROTP contract to attend RMC. I was finished my first year by the time I heard from them. In order to get credits transferred you need to send your transcript to their PLAR section (Prior Learning Assessment Recognition). Not all credits will transfer for example I took some environmental courses, and RMC has NOTHING close to those classes so they didn't transfer those. They also won't take a credit with a mark under I think it was 60 or 65%.


----------



## LOLslamball

That's just what my MCC told me.  Maybe you can grad early, but you have to start with the first year indoc period?


----------



## Chalupas

Is anyone else on edge waiting for April lol


----------



## oaktown

Yes, from what I understood you would need to go into first year but afterwards if you had transfer credits you'd be sitting in higher standing - back in 2nd/3rd year.


----------



## matthew1786

Wrote the CFAT this morning. After we filled out some forms they had us all (about 15) wait around a conference room table. A civilian employee walked in and grabbed about 8 guys and walked them out of the room. Five minutes later an officer walked in and then told us that we were the group that passed. Most stressful five minutes ever...!

Any who, as I was walking back home my cell phone rang and it was the CFRC contacting me to schedule the medical/interview. Glad to see things are moving quick in Montreal!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Chalupas

Congrats Matt 
Goodluck on your interview and stay calm 

Goodluck to everyone  

Grayson


----------



## canada94

Dam straight I am stressing hehe!

However all it does is motivate me to work hard in school, and the bottom line is the marks!


----------



## Chalupas

Could not have said it better ^


----------



## canada94

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Could not have said it better ^



haha glad we agree!


----------



## Chalupas

Goodluck man


----------



## canada94

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Goodluck man



And same to you!


----------



## HeavyD

quote author=oaktown link=topic=101056/post-1117465#msg1117465 date=1329949866]
Yes, from what I understood you would need to go into first year but afterwards if you had transfer credits you'd be sitting in higher standing - back in 2nd/3rd year.
[/quote]

Thank you for the insight oaktown.

Cui - when they said they MPO was opened again, they did not inform me that there was only one spot available. They have already ran the MPOAC for the year, so they would make their selection based on the results of that test.


----------



## nic32

I can't wait til the beggining of april... March will be the longest month in my life ahah


Good luck to everyone


----------



## LOLslamball

Well this looks like the last update.  It really is just waiting now, passed the ACSO test on Thursday (it was Feb 23rd, not 22nd good thing I checked) so I am on the merit list for that as well.  Now all that's left is to keep working out and hope that everything goes well.


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
Trade Choice 2: Log O
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
First Contact: August 30th, 2011
Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
Medical:   September 20th, 2011
Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
                                  Early December (AEC)
                                  February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
Aircrew Selection:      Passed January 12th, 2012
                                  ACSO test Feb 23rd (Passed)
Merit Listed:               February 13th (AEC) Febuary 24th Log O and ACSO
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## oaktown

I'm not sure if anyone looked at last years forum but if I remember there were WAY more posts and members...do we think there is less applying this year? Or just less using the site to ask questions and update others?


----------



## canada94

In all honesty it is still February, and the "2011- 2012" page had 53 pages, in just the past week we have added about 3 pages. I think as things pick up (March, April, May) more people will pop their heads in, and more people will be communicating on their successes and failures.

But hey maybe there is more "people" from last year, rather than this year, I have zero clue to that!


----------



## LOLslamball

They were on page 23 at this time last year, but were at page 17 at the start of December.


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> They were on page 23 at this time last year, but were at page 17 at the start of December.



I just noticed that, maybe there are less people all together, that'd be nice! Only helps us all out haha


----------



## The_Falcon

There are plenty of ROTP applicants, and applications in progress.  Not everyone knows about or cares to go on web forums.


----------



## 1moorek

So I put down RMC as my first choice for universities, is this flexible? If I get into the program, hopefully,  could I go to another school? Currently I have been accept into Carleton,  Mac and Queens for engineering. Also how to transfer credits work, when I finish high school I will have nine. Does this mean I can skip first year? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LOLslamball

As far as I know you will (hopefully) be given an offer that will be for one trade, and one university, (RMC or not) It is then yours to accept or decline.

Feel free to correct me if I have it wrong.


----------



## canada94

1moorek said:
			
		

> So I put down RMC as my first choice for universities, is this flexible? If I get into the program, hopefully,  could I go to another school? Currently I have been accept into Carleton,  Mac and Queens for engineering. Also how to transfer credits work, when I finish high school I will have nine. Does this mean I can skip first year?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



For the University part of the question, you can still call and tell your recruiter that you would like to put RMC not as you're first choice. However from my understanding they may still offer a placement through RMC. Which I assume someone else who has actually had experience with this could answer.. 

For the high school part, I don't totally understand you're question "when i finish high school I will have nine" haha sorry!


----------



## The_Falcon

1moorek said:
			
		

> So I put down RMC as my first choice for universities, is this flexible? If I get into the program, hopefully,  could I go to another school? Currently I have been accept into Carleton,  Mac and Queens for engineering. Also how to transfer credits work, when I finish high school I will have nine. Does this mean I can skip first year?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



There is a form that is sent to the CFRCs that says whether or not they are suitable  for subsidization (ROTP) at a Civi U in either arts/sci/eng and RMC.  If your says you are suitable for Civi U eng and you have an offer of acceptance from Civi U's and thats the route you want to pursue, then you need to contact the CFRC handling your file and discuss it with them, as there may be other factors involved that may make you more or less competitive as a candidate depending on the route you take, things like your CFAT score, how high or low you scored in your interview etc.


----------



## 1moorek

canada94 said:
			
		

> For the high school part, I don't totally understand you're question "when i finish high school I will have nine" haha sorry!



what I mean by this is that I will have nine university credits when I finish high school, does this I mean I can skip first year?


----------



## jeffb

How did you manage to acquire 9 university credits while in high school?


----------



## Melbatoast

1moorek said:
			
		

> what I mean by this is that I will have nine university credits when I finish high school, does this I mean I can skip first year?



Nine credits at university typically means three courses (depending on the school).  A full year at university is normally worth 10 courses (30 credits) depending on the program, it could easily be more.  Also, "university" credits earned in high school are often not recognized - the universities you are interested in should have transfer credit guides that you might want to investigate.


----------



## oaktown

For offers - RMC is the militarys school, its their first choice, its their bread and butter. Whether you put RMC or not they will fill RMC first with who they want there. For example I was finished my first year at civi u when I got my offer and it was for RMC and I didn't even put RMC on my application. Your offer will come, it will be very standard - your rank, your pay grade, what year you will be in and where, how much time you will serve and what uniform you will be wearing (army, navy, air). I went back and forth for 2 months trying to get them to change mine to a civi U offer, and to recognize my current pay grade in the reserves - because your pay can never go down in the forces I.E. If you are at pay level 5 for rank X and are promoted to rank Y typically your pay goes back to pay level 1 for the new rank, but if pay level 5 for rank X was higher, you should stay at that pay. They wouldnt budge on either. Lastly I would suspect that most civi U offers will be for people who are either already done a year or 2 at civi U, or are in a program that is not offered at RMC I.E. Environmental Studies, etc. Otherwise I suspect whether you put RMC or not, the offers this year will primarily be for RMC. 

As for your 9 university credits did you just take highschool university level courses as opposed to college? For my school it was in grade 9 and 10 applied and academic then it switched to college, mixed: college/ university or university courses. Those are not actual university credits...just the ones required to get into university. If by chance you managed to some how get 9 university credits - something I've NEVER heard of then you should go into your student services building at civi U or the PLAR section (they have a website and email) at RMC to get them recognized and put on your transcript.


----------



## canada94

1moorek said:
			
		

> what I mean by this is that I will have nine university credits when I finish high school, does this I mean I can skip first year?



High school "university credits" 

are different than that of actual University credits, unless you somehow have 9 credits from an accredited university.


----------



## canada94

oaktown said:
			
		

> For offers - RMC is the militarys school, its their first choice, its their bread and butter. Whether you put RMC or not they will fill RMC first with who they want there. For example I was finished my first year at civi u when I got my offer and it was for RMC and I didn't even put RMC on my application. Your offer will come, it will be very standard - your rank, your pay grade, what year you will be in and where, how much time you will serve and what uniform you will be wearing (army, navy, air). I went back and forth for 2 months trying to get them to change mine to a civi U offer, and to recognize my current pay grade in the reserves - because your pay can never go down in the forces I.E. If you are at pay level 5 for rank X and are promoted to rank Y typically your pay goes back to pay level 1 for the new rank, but if pay level 5 for rank X was higher, you should stay at that pay. They wouldnt budge on either. Lastly I would suspect that most civi U offers will be for people who are either already done a year or 2 at civi U, or are in a program that is not offered at RMC I.E. Environmental Studies, etc. Otherwise I suspect whether you put RMC or not, the offers this year will primarily be for RMC.
> 
> As for your 9 university credits did you just take highschool university level courses as opposed to college? For my school it was in grade 9 and 10 applied and academic then it switched to college, mixed: college/ university or university courses. Those are not actual university credits...just the ones required to get into university. If by chance you managed to some how get 9 university credits - something I've NEVER heard of then you should go into your student services building at civi U or the PLAR section (they have a website and email) at RMC to get them recognized and put on your transcript.



From my understanding there is both a set amount of people for RMC and Civi U, or was that wrong? I know someone was throwing numbers around in here before that actually said it was essentially 50/50 in the amount of people selected for both, of course that is all heresay.

I know I am only Civi U, as I didn't take the required Grade 11 M or U math, I took College, however my recruiter still tells me I am a competitive applicant, reading what you just said freaks me out about my chances however! haha


----------



## The_Falcon

oaktown said:
			
		

> For offers - RMC is the militarys school, its their first choice, its their bread and butter. Whether you put RMC or not they will fill RMC first with who they want there. For example I was finished my first year at civi u when I got my offer and it was for RMC and I didn't even put RMC on my application. Your offer will come, it will be very standard - your rank, your pay grade, what year you will be in and where, how much time you will serve and what uniform you will be wearing (army, navy, air). I went back and forth for 2 months trying to get them to change mine to a civi U offer, and to recognize my current pay grade in the reserves - because your pay can never go down in the forces I.E. If you are at pay level 5 for rank X and are promoted to rank Y typically your pay goes back to pay level 1 for the new rank, but if pay level 5 for rank X was higher, you should stay at that pay. They wouldnt budge on either. Lastly I would suspect that most civi U offers will be for people who are either already done a year or 2 at civi U, or are in a program that is not offered at RMC I.E. Environmental Studies, etc. Otherwise I suspect whether you put RMC or not, the offers this year will primarily be for RMC.



You are making alot of assumptions of how things work and they aren't correct.


----------



## canada94

If anyone has the exact "selection" process, for the offers and so on, I would love to know haha

However regardless I will be calling my recruiter tomorrow to clear somethings up with my worries


----------



## The_Falcon

canada94 said:
			
		

> If anyone has the exact "selection" process, for the offers and so on, I would love to know haha
> 
> However regardless I will be calling my recruiter tomorrow to clear somethings up with my worries





			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There is a form that is sent to the CFRCs that says whether or not they are suitable  for subsidization (ROTP) at a Civi U in either arts/sci/eng and RMC.



Quoting myself.  Depending on what that form says it will be entered into your info required to merit list you.  CFRG looks at the M/L, and makes a decision on who gets a call, based on all the info available to them (CFAT scores, occupational preferences, your interview and how you scored there, highschool marks, any other pertinent issues that maybe included in the system about you ), and how that relates to what the CF needs in terms of personnel (projected attrition, current shortages, whats open/closed to what category of applicant), and based on all that, they will decide who makes the cut and notify them with offers via the applicants CFRC.


----------



## Phoebe

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> Nine credits at university typically means three courses (depending on the school).  A full year at university is normally worth 10 courses (30 credits) depending on the program, it could easily be more.  Also, "university" credits earned in high school are often not recognized - the universities you are interested in should have transfer credit guides that you might want to investigate.



 In ontario highschools one credit is earned for every course completed each semester. Typically students finish high school with a total of thirty two credits where eight are earned each grade year. Fora student to be able to apply to a university program they must have six grade 12 credits at the university level. What many students ask is whether or not they have to attend the prep year at RMC or not. If the student has their OSSD and the appropriate credits for their program, they do not. 

Anyways, I just wanted to clear that up for anyone who is currently not in secondary school anymore or who may have been just curious.

-Phoebe


----------



## canada94

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Quoting myself.  Depending on what that form says it will be entered into your info required to merit list you.  CFRG looks at the M/L, and makes a decision on who gets a call, based on all the info available to them (CFAT scores, occupational preferences, your interview and how you scored there, highschool marks, any other pertinent issues that maybe included in the system about you ), and how that relates to what the CF needs in terms of personnel (projected attrition, current shortages, whats open/closed to what category of applicant), and based on all that, they will decide who makes the cut and notify them with offers via the applicants CFRC.



Ahhh Okay, thanks Hatchet Man, sorry for over looking you're past comment, because that makes a lot of sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Cui

Well, the thing is, the prep year is meant for students in Quebec who has to complete their CEGEP (I don't know a lot about the Quebec high school system, so if anyone wants to elaborate, feel free). Applicants from other parts of the country may apply for the junior year if they feel that they might need some educational upgrade.


----------



## The_Falcon

Cui said:
			
		

> Well, the thing is, the prep year is meant for students in Quebec who has to complete their CEGEP (I don't know a lot about the Quebec high school system, so if anyone wants to elaborate, feel free). Applicants from other parts of the country may apply for the junior year if they feel that they might need some educational upgrade.



Quoting the application questionnaire

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/for/aaq-qape-eng.pdf


Senior Applicant:  A senior applicant is an applicant who meets the minimum admission 
requirements for admission to RMC of Canada – Kingston or  RMC St-Jean, into First 
Year Arts, Science or Engineering. Candidates who do not meet the academic 
prerequisites outlined in the RMC Undergraduate Calendar must apply as a Junior 
Applican

Junior Applicant:  A junior applicant is normally an applicant from the province of 
Québec who is seeking admission on the basis of their Secondary V education and 
requires the Preparatory Year of study.  *Students from other provinces who possess a 
high school diploma but do not meet the normal admission criteria for first year, may be 
considered for admission as a junior applicant*.  All junior applicants will complete the 
Preparatory Year and normally the First Year  at RMC  St-Jean and on successful 
completion will continue their university studies at RMC of Canada Kingston

Note the bolded part, particularly the italics.  Given the competitiveness of the ROTP program in general, and the main intention of the Jr. Applicant stream (Quebec students), if you are applying with a HSD but don't meet the normal admission criteria, don't be suprised if your not offered a spot.


----------



## LOLslamball

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Quoting myself.  Depending on what that form says it will be entered into your info required to merit list you.  CFRG looks at the M/L, and makes a decision on who gets a call, based on all the info available to them (CFAT scores, occupational preferences, your interview and how you scored there, highschool marks, any other pertinent issues that maybe included in the system about you ), and how that relates to what the CF needs in terms of personnel (projected attrition, current shortages, whats open/closed to what category of applicant), and based on all that, they will decide who makes the cut and notify them with offers via the applicants CFRC.



Do you know how being unsuitable for RMC fits into this process?  I have heard that it has no effect and when the board comes to a civy-u name that they want they decide if that trade has enough funding to send said applicant to civy-u.  I have also heard that RMC is filled up first and civy-u applicants are left until all RMC spots are filled. 

I am in second year university and unsuitable for RMC.  I'm not stressing out, from what I have heard AEC numbers are low, due to the new testing,  and no matter how the selection goes there is nothing I can do to change it.  Just curious on how the system works.


----------



## oaktown

Hatchet man care to share what assumptions I'm making that are wrong? Please keep in mind I've gone through the process before, I was offered a contract, so what I say is based on that experience not on assumption. Also note my choice of words, "I suspect", not "I know".


----------



## The_Falcon

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Do you know how being unsuitable for RMC fits into this process?  I have heard that it has no effect and when the board comes to a civy-u name that they want they decide if that trade has enough funding to send said applicant to civy-u.  I have also heard that RMC is filled up first and civy-u applicants are left until all RMC spots are filled.



No I don't, the CFRG production cell has their criteria (which would include all the stuff I mentioned) and makes their decisions based on their criteria and the info they have about the candidates.  The exact how they make that decision, I am not sure.  I don't work at CFRG in production.  And even if I did, it would probably not be something I would be disclosing on the net anyways.  



			
				oaktown said:
			
		

> Hatchet man care to share what assumptions I'm making that are wrong? Please keep in mind I've gone through the process before, I was offered a contract, so what I say is based on that experience not on assumption. Also note my choice of words, "I suspect", not "I know".





> *For offers - RMC is the militarys school, its their first choice, its their bread and butter. Whether you put RMC or not they will fill RMC first with who they want there. For example I was finished my first year at civi u when I got my offer and it was for RMC and I didn't even put RMC on my application. * Your offer will come, it will be very standard - your rank, your pay grade, what year you will be in and where, how much time you will serve and what uniform you will be wearing (army, navy, air). I went back and forth for 2 months trying to get them to change mine to a civi U offer, and to recognize my current pay grade in the reserves - because your pay can never go down in the forces I.E. If you are at pay level 5 for rank X and are promoted to rank Y typically your pay goes back to pay level 1 for the new rank, but if pay level 5 for rank X was higher, you should stay at that pay. They wouldnt budge on either. * Lastly I would suspect that most civi U offers will be for people who are either already done a year or 2 at civi U, or are in a program that is not offered at RMC I.E. Environmental Studies, etc. Otherwise I suspect whether you put RMC or not, the offers this year will primarily be for RMC. *



Ref the bolded areas.  "Suspect" when used as a verb is is a synonym of assume. http://www.merriam-webster.com/thesaurus/suspect .  As I pointed out some of the above replies there are other factors that you are probably not even aware of that can lead to how a particular job offer is presented to a person, including how your job offer was presented to you.  Some potential factors that may have influenced your case, you may have been deemed unsuitable for civi u but not RMC.  You may have been suitable, but not competitive.  It may have been more cost effective for the CF to send you to RMC, etc.  Unless you were told the exact reasons by CFRG for their decision, you are making assumptions.


----------



## oaktown

I was told the exact reasons. My file was selected as one of the top and because of this they wanted me in their institution, doing their program. It is common sense that if the military supports a school - RMC - that their main priority is to utilize it to its fullest potential. Second - that is the standard letter of offer. I got it. People I know got it,so unless they changed it, that is how your offer will likely come. Yes I recognize there are special cases and circumstances, but it is a pretty standard letter, change a name, an institution, pay grade, etc. then send it off. Third and final this is a forum for discussion. To pass on experiences, to ask questions, and to provide support. I recognize you have CF experience with the reserves, as do I. I also have had the benefit of going through this entire process once before. When I share my experiences, and my opinions, that is what they are and nothing more. Keep in mind one of the fundamentals of leadership "Learn from experience and those who have it". My apologies for "assuming" but at the same time you are assuming I am incorrect. You are assuming there are other factors I do not know about. You also assumed about the criteria " which would include all the stuff I mentioned".  I appreciate the knowledge and support those of us with experience can pass on, but lets just pass it on as best we can and not attack one another. That is neither productive or beneficial for anyone here seeking some assistance.


----------



## George Wallace

This is all I made of (understood from) your post:


----------



## The_Falcon

oaktown said:
			
		

> I was told the exact reasons. My file was selected as one of the top and because of this they wanted me in their institution, doing their program. *It is common sense that if the military supports a school - RMC - that their main priority is to utilize it to its fullest potential*.



Again you are assuming.  You (nor I for that matter) aren't aware of exactly how the ROTP selection board comes about making its decisions for filling spots in RMC and Civ Univerisities. As for the first 2 sentences in the above quote you didn't say that before you wrote



> For offers - RMC is the militarys school, its their first choice, its their bread and butter. Whether you put RMC or not they will fill RMC first with who they want there. For example I was finished my first year at civi u when I got my offer and it was for RMC and I didn't even put RMC on my application.


  You make an assumption of how the whole process based on your one personal experience, which was lacking the follow on of what you were specifically told.  As many people, in many threads have mentioned personal experience will vary and trying to compare contrast how things go for other people is futile.



> Second - that is the standard letter of offer. I got it. People I know got it,so unless they changed it, that is how your offer will likely come. Yes I recognize there are special cases and circumstances, but it is a pretty standard letter, change a name, an institution, pay grade, etc. then send it off.


  I never commented on this, I said "Ref the Bold"  The section about job offers I didnt bold.



> Third and final this is a forum for discussion. *To pass on experiences, to ask questions, and to provide support. * I recognize you have CF experience with the reserves, as do I. I also have had the benefit of going through this entire process once before. When I share my experiences, and my opinions, that is what they are and nothing more. Keep in mind one of the fundamentals of leadership "Learn from experience and those who have it". My apologies for "assuming" but at the same time you are assuming I am incorrect. You are assuming there are other factors I do not know about. You also assumed about the criteria " which would include all the stuff I mentioned".  I appreciate the knowledge and support those of us with experience can pass on, but lets just pass it on as best we can and not attack one another. That is neither productive or beneficial for anyone here seeking some assistance.



This is a discussion forum yes but the site guidelines are clear, people aren't to make broad assumptions or as what others would call going outside their lanes on things they don't have *direct* experience or knowledge about.  Its great you have first hand about how your process worked and are willing to share.   You can talk about your own *personal experiences* all you want,  you just have to refrain from extrapolating your personal experience into how things are run for everyone, which is what your writing suggested.   Also I never assumed or suspected how your process went down, I did point out for your benefit and others, things that could have been a factor in the decision making process, but as it turns out you already knew what happened in your case which is fine, other people could still benefit from knowing how things could have occured.  And my experience goes a little bit beyond just the reserves, hint its not a coincidence the last few of my posts have in the recruiting section of this forum.


----------



## oaktown

Very fair posts. I mistook how you were addressing my posts and in honesty the guidelines of the forum. Thanks for pointing them out. Yes those are my experiences and I can only share them. Apologies for any assumptions and extrapolating. Best of luck.


----------



## matthew1786

Cui said:
			
		

> Well, the thing is, the prep year is meant for students in Quebec who has to complete their CEGEP (I don't know a lot about the Quebec high school system, so if anyone wants to elaborate, feel free). Applicants from other parts of the country may apply for the junior year if they feel that they might need some educational upgrade.



In Quebec, the public (post-elementary) school system follows this sequence:

High School: Grade 7 to Grade 11... referred to as Secondary I to Secondary V. Years = 5
Pre-University Cegep Diploma: in comparison to other provinces = Grade 12 + 1st year University. Years = 2
University Degree (Engineering): Years = 4

It seems as though the prep year is meant for the students in Quebec who have completed 5 years of high school as opposed to 6 years like everywhere else in Canada. I would have to speculate that the CF has decided that they would prefer to have all students entering RMC educated to the same level. Hence, why not take advantage of this 1 year and create a 1 year "prep" program for Quebec students that would already give them a military background prior to RMC?

On the civilian side, when Cegep is completed, all of the credits you achieve in your second year are transferred to University, and you start University as a U1 student. Students coming from outside of Quebec to study at a Quebec University start their degree as a U0 student. 

If you add the total number of years studied *before University*, you have Quebec = 7 and Everywhere Else = 6.
If you add the total number of years studied *upon completion of High School*, you have Quebec = 5 and Everywhere Else = 6.

Hope this explains it clearly!  ;D

The only question that remains is... why is everything so backwards here in Quebec?!  :facepalm:


----------



## Chalupas

This raises the question then about the acceptance numbers 
Since students from quebec have to do the prep year are they counted as part of the ROTP applicants each year or a separate budget entirely

Just curious if anyone knows 

As always Goodluck to all


----------



## matthew1786

Chalupas said:
			
		

> This raises the question then about the acceptance numbers
> Since students from quebec have to do the prep year are they counted as part of the ROTP applicants each year or a separate budget entirely
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows
> 
> As always Goodluck to all



I'm not sure if they "have to" or not, you'd best ask a recruiter to confirm that. As I stated though, I speculate that it is probably much preferred. 

If I would have to assume based on little experience and a high degree of logic, I am inclined to believe that students accepted into the prep year are automatically transferred to RMC (barring any and all exceptional cases).  :2c:


----------



## Chalupas

Thanks


----------



## nic32

My recruiter told me that (I'm from quebec with no CEGEP) I have more chance because I'm applying prep year because they had difficulty to fill it.

I don't know if it is true or not, I don't base my application with this little argument.


----------



## Chalupas

Well for your sake I hope he was telling the truth
Goodluck man


----------



## The_Falcon

Chalupas said:
			
		

> This raises the question then about the acceptance numbers
> Since students from quebec have to do the prep year are they counted as part of the ROTP applicants each year or a separate budget entirely
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows
> 
> As always Goodluck to all



Its two seperate merit lists, with their own SIP numbers.  The CF likes to put things into their own neat little categories.


----------



## Chalupas

Okay thanks 
All the more spots haha


----------



## amcanucks1

I learned I was merit listed yesterday! Finally. It's going to be a long wait from now till we start getting the phone calls. The recruiters here at CFRC Vancouver said that selection calls will start coming in at the end of April/beginning of May.


----------



## LOLslamball

Hey, 
Congrats Amcanucks.  How was Trenton and CAPSS?


----------



## amcanucks1

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Congrats Amcanucks.  How was Trenton and CAPSS?



Thanks! I actually went to Trenton last year. I completed and passed CAPSS then but wasn't selected ultimately. Therefore, I wasn't required to go again this year. Hoping for a different result this time around.


----------



## Kayghee

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> I learned I was merit listed yesterday! Finally. It's going to be a long wait from now till we start getting the phone calls. The recruiters here at CFRC Vancouver said that selection calls will start coming in at the end of April/beginning of May.



First and foremost, Congratulations!
Secondly, I wanted to ask how you learned/discovered you were merit listed. Did you receive a phone call or e-mail or a letter in the mail?
Or do you perhaps have to inquire regarding your status at the local CFRC?
I recently completed my application process, and I was given a phone-call (shortly after clearing up a slight error during my medical) that my file was no longer on hold, and that all I had to do was stay in good physical condition.
Do I have to come into the centre, give them a call or send an e-mail to my MCC? Or will they let me know if I were merit listed?

Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide regarding this matter.

KG


----------



## amcanucks1

Kayghee said:
			
		

> First and foremost, Congratulations!
> Secondly, I wanted to ask how you learned/discovered you were merit listed. Did you receive a phone call or e-mail or a letter in the mail?
> Or do you perhaps have to inquire regarding your status at the local CFRC?
> I recently completed my application process, and I was given a phone-call (shortly after clearing up a slight error during my medical) that my file was no longer on hold, and that all I had to do was stay in good physical condition.
> Do I have to come into the centre, give them a call or send an e-mail to my MCC? Or will they let me know if I were merit listed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide regarding this matter.
> 
> KG



From the sounds of it, I think you might already be merit listed. But I went into the RC and found out there. My medical file had been at Toronto for a while getting an Air Factor. So I decided to personally go in there and talk to the Med staff and I found out that I had been merit listed that very day. 

You can give your RC a call and they will tell you. I doubt you have to go there. 

Good luck!


----------



## canada94

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> From the sounds of it, I think you might already be merit listed. But I went into the RC and found out there. My medical file had been at Toronto for a while getting an Air Factor. So I decided to personally go in there and talk to the Med staff and I found out that I had been merit listed that very day.
> 
> You can give your RC a call and they will tell you. I doubt you have to go there.
> 
> Good luck!



I called one day about a medical issue and the desk-worker informed me I was merit listed, so I _assume_ calling the RC and simply asking the desk-worker; should be good enough.

My experience finding out was that way anyways


----------



## The Travel Is There

When I came back from aircrew selection and handed in my expenses they told me that they'll give me a call when they get my medical file back from Toronto and let me know when I'm merit listed.


----------



## Cui

I have a question, if I accept my offer, can I still travel outside of Canada provided that I'm back by the day that I'm supposed to be sworn in? I would like to visit relatives in China this summer, do I have to go through extra security checks once I commence basic training? Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## MJP

Cui said:
			
		

> I have a question, if I accept my offer, can I still travel outside of Canada provided that I'm back by the day that I'm supposed to be sworn in? I would like to visit relatives in China this summer, do I have to go through extra security checks once I commence basic training? Any insight would be appreciated



You don't belong to the CF before you get sworn in.  You can do whatever you like.


----------



## matthew1786

Would it cause problems if I change my occupations from: 1. Engineer Officer to: 1. Pilot 2. Engineer Officer?

I have thus far completed the CFAT and Medical; with the interview scheduled for the 16th of March. When I first made my application a recruiter told me that I should drop pilot due to scheduling limitations at Trenton with respect to the fact that I applied late season. I took his advice and now in retrospect, I completely regret that because pilot is ultimately what I want to do, with Engineer Officer as a close second. 

Is it really too late? If I do change my occupation preference, would I have to redo the medical and or CFAT?

Thanks!


----------



## nic32

If you applied for ROTP you are too late because we have to have completed Aircrew selection and Aircrew medical by march 16 to be merit listed for the selection board.

Sorry


----------



## matthew1786

nic32 said:
			
		

> If you applied for ROTP you are too late because we have to have completed Aircrew selection and Aircrew medical by march 16 to be merit listed for the selection board.
> 
> Sorry



March 16th you say? Now, all I need is a miracle and to have to skip two midterms.  If you are right though that is really a shame. I will have to wait until next year, at which point I'll be a third year University student, which automatically disqualifies you from ROTP I think. Ahhhh.... dammit.

Can anyone with more experience chime in on this?


----------



## nic32

I'm sure because when I went to Toronto for my Aircrew Medical I had lunges infection so I have to redo Chest X-Ray and pulmonary fonction and I have to bring the result to my CRFC before March 12 to get time to send it to Toronto before March 16th

By the way, Deadline for ROTP Pilot and Police Officier was 15th of November and for all other trade it was January 15th

Sorry for my bad english, I'm from Quebec...


----------



## The Travel Is There

Yup its too late now. That's why the pilot deadline was so early.


----------



## matthew1786

I've concluded that calling the CFRC in Montreal is useless to get solid information to answer my specific questions (listed in the previous recent messages). They transfer me around and eventually I was transferred somewhere and the call dropped. It appeared  as though everyone treats you like they are busy and they just want to get off the phone because you are bothering them and are annoyed by having to speak English. I guess calling right before lunch was a bad move on my part though.  /rant

Positively speaking; all the more reason why this forum has proven to be an extremely useful resource with a wealth of knowledgeable users and information base! My last option I guess is to go there in person; which I now plan on doing later today.

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## gawnewiththewind

My apologies for disappearing for the last month, it has been a very stressful and exciting time! With regards to interview, medical, and CFAT, I am done and merit listed for all of my trades! The interview was nerve-wraking and stressful, but I was found competitive for MARS, NC Eng, and MS Eng. So, it's time to wait now. These last few weeks have been a blur with midterms and self-inflicted practice in time management (read: sleep is for the weak), as well as a trip east to visit family in Ontario. Hopefully, the next few months are just as intense and pass by just as quickly. Anyone else applying from the island?


----------



## matthew1786

So I went to the CFRC in person and they told me that the only other option left for Pilot in my case is by DEO. Bummer. I missed the deadline by 2 or 3 weeks (to give enough time to have everything completed). I can't wait for next year because I am already a 2nd year University student, and will have less than 18 months os school to go by next hiring season.

You guys were right, you need to be merit listed for March 16th in order to be considered for the first selection phase (and they rarely ever go to the second selection phase for pilots). The Corporal also mentioned to me that this date actually goes for all officer occupations. So essentially, if you aren't merit listed by March 16th your chances of being selected decrease drastically (for Senior ROTP applicants varying from trade to trade). And lastly, you are on a merit list for all occupations, there isn't a merit list for each occupation. That is the information he gave me and it sounded like he knew what he was talking about.

So I decided to just put my dreams of being a pilot on hold, I am not interested in waiting another 2 years for DEO. If I qualify, I'll transfer sometime in the future (if applicable)! Besides, Engineering Officer is still going to be great!  

And to close, this is all very good news for the rest of you pilot applicants! That is one more spot now guaranteed available to the rest of you.


----------



## Kayghee

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> From the sounds of it, I think you might already be merit listed. But I went into the RC and found out there. My medical file had been at Toronto for a while getting an Air Factor. So I decided to personally go in there and talk to the Med staff and I found out that I had been merit listed that very day.
> 
> You can give your RC a call and they will tell you. I doubt you have to go there.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the reply. I'll go give them a call first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## LOLslamball

Well I just got a call the other day while I was in Hawaii, missed it but decided to call back(because I told them I would be gone).  Turns out I am getting an offer for ROTP now.  There was a spot that wasn't filled last year.  Just got home and haven't got the official call yet, the one I got was more of a heads up that it would be coming as I had a decision to make about another career path within the forces.
Really excited, good luck to everybody else and I'll let everybody know how the process goes.


----------



## Jakinder

My medical looks like it will be cleared within the next few days, so I have been told that I have been effectively merit-listed!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Engineers
Trade Choice 3: EME
Application Date: January 12, 2012
First Contact: January 12, 2012
Aptitude:  February 10, 2012
Medical:   February 20, 2012
Interview completed: February 28, 2012
Merit Listed: In a few days
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Now the waiting game begins  :-\


----------



## jparkin

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Well I just got a call the other day while I was in Hawaii, missed it but decided to call back(because I told them I would be gone).  Turns out I am getting an offer for ROTP now.  There was a spot that wasn't filled last year.  Just got home and haven't got the official call yet, the one I got was more of a heads up that it would be coming as I had a decision to make about another career path within the forces.
> Really excited, good luck to everybody else and I'll let everybody know how the process goes.


Way to go man, you must be thrilled!


----------



## HeavyD

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Well I just got a call the other day while I was in Hawaii, missed it but decided to call back(because I told them I would be gone).  Turns out I am getting an offer for ROTP now.  There was a spot that wasn't filled last year.  Just got home and haven't got the official call yet, the one I got was more of a heads up that it would be coming as I had a decision to make about another career path within the forces.
> Really excited, good luck to everybody else and I'll let everybody know how the process goes.



Congratulations!

Be sure to let us know which decision you make.


----------



## matthew1786

Jakinder said:
			
		

> My medical looks like it will be cleared within the next few days, so I have been told that I have been effectively merit-listed!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Engineers
> Trade Choice 3: EME
> Application Date: January 12, 2012
> First Contact: January 12, 2012
> Aptitude:  February 10, 2012
> Medical:   February 20, 2012
> Interview completed: February 28, 2012
> Merit Listed: In a few days
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment date:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Now the waiting game begins  :-\



Hey Jakinder! Just noticed that you are applying out of CFRC Montreal. I too am applying out of Montreal, its good to see more of us on these forums! Good luck to you on the MARS application! I applied into Engineering!

Cheers


----------



## pudd13

Hi there everybody,

I was in your positions this time last year, wondering if I would be getting an offer. Now, I am at RMC in my first year of aeronautical engineering having been offered a position as a pilot. I have a few bits of advice that I will dispense, and then one warning that I want every one of you to take very seriously.

Tips:

1. If you have been merit listed and you are waiting for your offer, be patient. I don't think I received mine until April 15th, and that was the first day that any offers were sent out (that I heard of). It will be a long wait yet.

2. Enjoy your time that you have left at home. You will miss it. No matter how much you will love your new life, you will miss home, so be sure to spend that extra little time with mom, or go out with friends a little more often than you thought you would.

3. Realize that everybody has a different story, and each recruiting centre does things a little differently, so you won't all get offers the same day that people start posting on here saying that they got one.

Okay, now for my warning(s):

When you first leave home and start with the CF you have a very important decision to make. You can either choose to love your new life, or you can choose to hate it. Whatever you choose, you will do. I can not count how many cynical people there are at RMC that hate it here. Alternatively, there are a number of people who absolutely love it here, and I am inclined to believe that these people will be the truly great officers. So, you can choose to hate it, and you will always find something to hate. You may hate the accent of your roommate, or you may hate the lack of sleep, or you may hate your school work. If you choose to hate your new life, you will do just that, and you will not have a difficult time finding things to hate. This is a tough rut to get out of. If you choose to love the new life that you are getting into, then you will find a way to take all the things you could have hated, and instead appreciate them as challenges you must overcome. Sure, you may not like them, but you will be such a better person and officer for overcoming those challenges that they are worth it to endure. You will also find it easy to love the friendships and camaraderie that the CF enjoys, as well as all the other really cool experiences. If you find a way to love your new life, you will be making it so much easier on yourself (compared to someone who hates their new life) because you will be so much more motivated and you will find worth in everything that you do. I am determined that if a job or task has absolutely no apparent purpose or benefit, then it must be done to build discipline. Some people laugh at this philosophy, but it truly does help with daily life, especially at RMC (as long as you understand the purpose and benefit of discipline).

Life in the CF is not easy, nor should it be. It is easy to hate, and easy to love. It is up to you what your experience will be like. This decision may be a self-conscious one, or a completely thought out and deliberate choice. I choose to love it here, and I am convinced that nobody wants to be here more than I do, and that is a very reassuring and motivating attitude to have, whether it is true or not. 

Also, another piece of advice: do not expect things to be easy. Do not expect that you will get through everything with flying colours. Expect to be challenged! When I came, I knew that I would be challenged more than I could ever expect to be, and that made things quite easy on me, because I was always asking "okay, what are they going to throw at me now?" Other people had certain expectations, and things turned out to be much more difficult for them because they didn't expect it to be so hard. Instead, they were asking "I've had too much, when will this stop?" and when another thing was thrown at them, they had difficulty adapting.

So, to wrap things up, have fun while you are at home, be patient, choose to downright love the next phase in your life before you ever get there, and do not have any expectations for how difficult things will be, except that they will be more difficult than you can expect.

I will stop now, but if any of you have any questions, feel free to post or to PM me, and I will do my best to get to them eventually. Good luck with your future ambitions.


----------



## Domo777

Hey everyone, my names Dave and I’ve applied for ROTP this year.  I’m currently a soldier with the 4th Royal Canadian Regiment out of London, Ontario and have been so for 4 years now. I have applied for ACSO, AEC and Infantry as my choices.  As I am a CT or Component Transfer, my application process is a little different then a civilians.  However I am looking forward to April to find out a yes or no.  I have been merit listed for all my choices and have passed all required tests.  During my AEC testing, there were 14 candidates and only a female and myself passed.  Testing with us were 2 regular NCM controllers who unfortunately did not pass for their DEO positions available.

LOLslamball,  are you currently in the reserves as well? I see the 'Jr. Member' indicated beneath your name.  How did you receive an offer for ROTP already?  Just thought I’d ask as I haven’t heard of any special cases before.


----------



## a.schamb

Domo777 said:
			
		

> LOLslamball,  are you currently in the reserves as well? I see the 'Jr. Member' indicated beneath your name.  How did you receive an offer for ROTP already?  Just thought I’d ask as I haven’t heard of any special cases before.



Just an FYI, the "Jr. Member" underneath people's usernames does not indicate their CF status, rather the number of posts the have made on milnet.ca. Also, excellent post by pudd13!


----------



## LOLslamball

Jparkin, I am excited, but not celebrating yet.  Not until I am sworn in (or have the date).  

HeavyD, I am almost positive I will accept the offer, as the choice was between a guaranteed offer now, or having to give up the offer.  I was given a heads up that I may have to make a tough choice a few weeks ago, but I was told it wouldn't be until April.  I still thought about it and the only conclusion I could come to was that I wanted to be in the forces more than I cared about which trade I was in (between the two). So therefore I wouldn't give up a guaranteed offer.  After being given all the details of the decision I still feel the same way.

Pudd, awesome post, I think it applies to BMOQ too (for those in civy-u), well that is what I was thinking of when I read it anyway.

Domo, No, I am not in the Reserves.  I was told that there was an unfilled position from last year and that is what I am being offered.  I am currently in University, and they couldn't offer last years position to someone who is still in high school/not in university.  From the CF's perspective I am getting an offer really really late, instead of a month early.


----------



## jparkin

pudd13 said:
			
		

> So, to wrap things up, have fun while you are at home, be patient, choose to downright love the next phase in your life before you ever get there, and do not have any expectations for how difficult things will be, except that they will be more difficult than you can expect.



Thanks for the great advice pudd. 



			
				LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Jparkin, I am excited, but not celebrating yet.  Not until I am sworn in (or have the date).



Good call on not counting the chickens that haven't hatched slamball.


----------



## Domo777

That makes sense I guess,  you are a lucky individual LOLslamball!  I’m new to these forums so I’m not aware how things work on here quite yet.  I wish I knew about them when I joined, would have helped me with some aspects of training.    

Does anyone know whether I would keep my pay grade as a MCpl, or whether it would be dropped down the to pay grade of an Officer Cadet?  I saw some discussions and mostly speculations on this topic earlier, but it was never made 100% clear.    

Also, I have my MOD 6 Infantry course under my belt, so does that mean I would miss BMOQ, or would I have to take it anyways?  I am actually teaching on a BMQ-Land and am slated to teach on a BMOQ in Gagetown this spring/summer, so it would seem kind of odd to take a course I have potentially taught on.    

Anyways, best of luck to those applying.  Hopefully we’ll all meet in September and go through hating or loving life together.


----------



## jparkin

Domo777 said:
			
		

> That makes sense I guess,  you are a lucky individual LOLslamball!  I’m new to these forums so I’m not aware how things work on here quite yet.  I wish I knew about them when I joined, would have helped me with some aspects of training.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I would keep my pay grade as a MCpl, or whether it would be dropped down the to pay grade of an Officer Cadet?  I saw some discussions and mostly speculations on this topic earlier, but it was never made 100% clear.
> 
> Also, I have my MOD 6 Infantry course under my belt, so does that mean I would miss BMOQ, or would I have to take it anyways?  I am actually teaching on a BMQ-Land and am slated to teach on a BMOQ in Gagetown this spring/summer, so it would seem kind of odd to take a course I have potentially taught on.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck to those applying.  Hopefully we’ll all meet in September and go through hating or loving life together.



Although I can't find the post right now, I have read on this forum that you do keep your MCpl paygrade at RMC. I will keep looking for the particular post.


----------



## LOLslamball

Domo777 said:
			
		

> That makes sense I guess,  you are a lucky individual LOLslamball!  I’m new to these forums so I’m not aware how things work on here quite yet.  I wish I knew about them when I joined, would have helped me with some aspects of training.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I would keep my pay grade as a MCpl, or whether it would be dropped down the to pay grade of an Officer Cadet?  I saw some discussions and mostly speculations on this topic earlier, but it was never made 100% clear.
> 
> Also, I have my MOD 6 Infantry course under my belt, so does that mean I would miss BMOQ, or would I have to take it anyways?  I am actually teaching on a BMQ-Land and am slated to teach on a BMOQ in Gagetown this spring/summer, so it would seem kind of odd to take a course I have potentially taught on.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck to those applying.  Hopefully we’ll all meet in September and go through hating or loving life together.



I could be totally wrong but I remember reading somewhere that you would just do the second "officer" half of BMOQ.


----------



## Melbatoast

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know whether I would keep my pay grade as a MCpl, or whether it would be dropped down the to pay grade of an Officer Cadet?  I saw some discussions and mostly speculations on this topic earlier, but it was never made 100% clear.
> 
> Also, I have my MOD 6 Infantry course under my belt, so does that mean I would miss BMOQ, or would I have to take it anyways?  I am actually teaching on a BMQ-Land and am slated to teach on a BMOQ in Gagetown this spring/summer, so it would seem kind of odd to take a course I have potentially taught on.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck to those applying.  Hopefully we’ll all meet in September and go through hating or loving life together.



Well, reg force types (like me) get to keep their previous NCM pay.  The process for reservists is different, but it would be a kick in the ass to take that kind of pay cut.  I can't give you a completely positive answer so more investigation is required on your part.

As for the second part, if you receive an offer it is up to you to get the ball rolling on a prior learning assessment through the CDA.  Normally yes, full PLQ qualification gives you a rubber stamp bypass of BMOQ.


----------



## Domo777

Either way,  I would find out sooner or later and just bite the bullet if it means a career at RMC and as an ACSO.  It would just be a pain to do that type of course again.  Especially after teaching on it! I guess it would give me an advantage for Top Candidate, if they even do that on officer courses!    

As for the money side of things,  it would really be nice to not have to take the pay cut, I hope that will work out.  

Anyone have any idea when the review board is going to be taking place?


----------



## Kayghee

Hey, so just a quick update and a question.
I called in and I was apparently merit listed, so all that's left to do now is wait.

I just wanted to know if anyone knew the approximate (I know it varies from person to person) date that someone will get a call/job offer.
Reason for this is, I'd like to know if I should just accept my University Offers, or keep waiting it out.
The offers to the Universities I was accepted to are due on June 1st, and June 30th. Seeing as I'm not sure whether or not I'll be taken in to RMC, or be told to go to CiviU, I haven't accepted the offers/sent in a tuition deposit.

If anyone's in the same position, please let me know what you plan on doing. I realize being merit listed doesn't guarantee you a job, but if you were to get an offer, around what month would it be?

Additional Info that may help: Applying for Electrical Mechanical Engineering Officer and CELE (Air) Officer.

Again, thanks for any help provided regarding this matter.

KG


----------



## LOLslamball

There's a bunch of speculation on that topic about 2 pages back. (on p18 I think) nobody knows for sure but most people have been told mid-April.


----------



## Cui

I know that in Ontario, you have until June 2nd to respond to your university offers through OUAC. I am not sure about the other provinces. If you are still waiting for a call in June, I suggest responding to one of the offers, you can always decline it later if you do get a call from RMC. Though if you are going to live in residence, you need your deposit in before that, so you might lose that money if you do decide to go to RMC after you register for residence with whatever civilian university you are going to.


----------



## nic32

Hi guys,

I call my file manager today and I just discover that I'm merit listed for all my trades. So now, it's the waiting game for me !


Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed
Aircrew medical : February 2, Done
ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27.
Merit Listed : March 9 ---- All trades


----------



## HeavyD

Also just called today confirming I am merit listed. 

There was a bit of a paperwork hiccup with my aircrew medical so unfortunately I will more than likely not be on Aircrew Selection in time to be processed for Pilot. Another one of my choices was MPO, but I was informed after my interview that there was only 1 spot and they aren't running the MPOAC anymore this year.

So that leaves me with Armour Officer which I am very much looking forward to.

Once again, good luck to everyone applying and hopefully I will be seeing you in the latter half of BMOQ this summer.


----------



## oaktown

In response to HeavyD saying "Once again, good luck to everyone applying and hopefully I will be seeing you in the latter half of BMOQ this summer." I could be wrong but I'm pretty confident when offered ROTP you do not do basic until after your first year at RMC. My BMOQ ran April 25 until near the end of August so it is unlikely that they could get offers out, people sworn in, and everything and everyone arranged on a BMOQ course this summer. I believe you do recruit camp at RMC; then civi U and RMC split up and RMC students do their thing and civi U go to their university. Following your first year of study the first summer is BMOQ, second and third is I believe language training and I don't think they actually have plans for any trades courses until graduation then you plow through all the trades courses and get your first posting. 

That's just my understanding based on going through my offer process last year. Each offer is unique and each situation is different so who knows but that's what I recall.


----------



## HeavyD

oaktown said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but I'm pretty confident when offered ROTP you do not do basic until after your first year at RMC. My BMOQ ran April 25 until near the end of August so it is unlikely that they could get offers out, people sworn in, and everything and everyone arranged on a BMOQ course this summer. I believe you do recruit camp at RMC; then civi U and RMC split up and RMC students do their thing and civi U go to their university.
> 
> That's just my understanding based on going through my offer process last year. Each offer is unique and each situation is different so who knows but that's what I recall.



Thank you for the information. I am just unsure about my situation as my application is through a CT.  We will have to see what happens when the offers start rolling out.


----------



## LOLslamball

I have been told the same thing, that there is no way that selected applicants will do BMOQ their first summer.  I believe it says that on the forces.ca website as well.  Also remember that many applicants are in their last year of high school, not graduating until June which doesn't leave enough time to do BMOQ before September.


----------



## HeavyD

Fair enough, it does make sense that way. A friend of mine had told me that is how it worked for him through his CT. It is true that every situation is different, either way I am looking forward to it.

I suppose I can change "latter half of BMOQ" to "recruit camp at RMC"  .


----------



## oaktown

HeavyD are you a CT from an NCM trade or an Officer trade? I am a CT as well but I've already done BMOQ and was told I wouldn't have to re-do it - were you told differently or are you currently NCM?


----------



## pudd13

From what I know, if you are a CT, you wouldn't have to do the recruit camp, but I am not certain of. What I am certain of is that the recruit camp for this year was not at RMC, it was at the MEGA in St Jean, and there are no indications that it will be different next year. Also, seeing as you are CT, you may be able to get the second part of BMOQ done if all the paperwork gets done in time (which is a very large and unlikely if). If you have to do the full BMOQ, however, then you will be doing it between your first and second year.

The bit about the CF not giving RMC any trades training until they graduate is not true. There are some people at RMC that are phase 3 (and maybe even phase 4) infantry officer qualified, for example. The priorities are BMOQ, then second language training, then element training, and then trades training. Obviously those who are already bilingual do not to SLT, so they move straight on to element and trades training.

The way it works out is on a case by case basis.


----------



## oaktown

If you did a reserve BMOQ course you will not be required to repeat BMOQ is what I've been told. Recruit camp is something I'm not very clear on some say you still go, others say you don't. Pudd as I posted my original response I recalled that language training was just their first focus but that trades training can occur so thanks for clearing that up. Quick question if anyone knows - if you are CTing from Naval Res to Reg, do you have to do the NOAB? Even if your already in a Res officer trade?


----------



## jparkin

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I have been told the same thing, that there is no way that selected applicants will do BMOQ their first summer.  I believe it says that on the forces.ca website as well.  Also remember that many applicants are in their last year of high school, not graduating until June which doesn't leave enough time to do BMOQ before September.


Hmm, I was told by the captain who did my interview that students already in civy U going into ROTP do their BMOQ before going into their next year, but I wondered how that would be possible considering offers take a long time to get out and such. Seems to be a lot of misinformation flying around  :


----------



## LOLslamball

Quote from Bowen in the ROTP 2011-2012 thread 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92302.1250



> Good morning,
> 
> The following are your travel and Orientation Camp dates:
> 
> RMC St Jean
> 
> -travel to RMCSJ - 30 Jul 11 (Saturday)
> -Orientation Camp - 31 Jul - 2 Sep 11
> 
> 
> RMC Kingston
> 
> -travel to CFLRS - 13 Aug 11 (Saturday)
> -Orientation Camp - 15 - 26 Aug 11
> 
> Civ University
> 
> -travel to CFLRS - 13 Aug 11 (Saturday)
> -Orientation Camp - 15 - 26 Aug 11
> -depart 27 Aug 11
> 
> 
> The Joining Instructions for the RMC St Jean Orientation Camp are at the
> following link:
> http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp#Notice
> 
> I highly recommend ALL applicants read these as the RMC Kingston/Civ U
> Orientation Camp Joining Instructions will be very similar!
> 
> Have a great weekend!"
> 
> This is the e-mail I got today.



So those selected from ROTP 2012-2013 do not go to BMOQ in the first summer no matter which of the three schools they will be attending.


----------



## jparkin

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> So those selected from ROTP 2012-2013 do not go to BMOQ in the first summer no matter which of the three schools they will be attending.



Thanks slamball, that clears up a lot. Guess we get to do even more waiting this summer.


----------



## LOLslamball

Yeah, but the good kind of waiting haha  

There was an awesome word document that detailed all of the procedures for getting paid, what was covered (down to the dollar amount for calculators, medical equipment etc) as well as how leave worked and how you would be on LWOP (leave with out pay) before the first September of employment.  It was an official DND document and I think it was in one of the ROTP threads from either last year or the year before and now I can`t find it.

Not sure what will happen with me but I suspect I am going to BMOQ this summer, doesn`t make sense to pay me for a few weeks and then send me back to civy life for the summer.  Ill hopefully know on Monday though.


----------



## MJP

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Not sure what will happen with me but I suspect I am going to BMOQ this summer, doesn`t make sense to pay me for a few weeks and then send me back to civy life for the summer.  Ill hopefully know on Monday though.



If you're getting paid you will be working during the summer if not course loaded on BMOQ.


----------



## HeavyD

oaktown said:
			
		

> HeavyD are you a CT from an NCM trade or an Officer trade? I am a CT as well but I've already done BMOQ and was told I wouldn't have to re-do it - were you told differently or are you currently NCM?



I am an NCM - I was told that more than likely I will be able to skip the first part of BMOQ and complete the second half.


----------



## LOLslamball

MJP said:
			
		

> If you're getting paid you will be working during the summer if not course loaded on BMOQ.



I'd hope they wouldn't pay me for nothing haha. By "send me back to civy life" I meant LWOP.

 I didn't know if it was possible to "work" before competing BMOQ.


----------



## The eternal learner

Recruiting Center: CRFC Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:          Officer
Trade Choice 1:     Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:                               02,   August         2010  
First Contact:                                    20,   August          2010
CFAT:                                                 07,   April             2011            
Medical:                                             30,   May              2011 - failed
Medical re-evaluation:                       06,   October        2011 
File and school grade evaluation:     05,   December     2011                        
Interview:                                         08,   December     2011
Merit Listed :                                     08,   December     2011


    So this is my application so far and like the rest of you I am waiting on that phone call. 

 Patience is not an issue with me. It was really an interesting process. I was lucky that they gave me a second chance to redo my CFAT ( I failed it 5 years ago), and they warned me that this was my last. I did not let there kindness got to waste. 
 I failed the medical for reasons of Nearsightedness (Myopia), I was considered legaly blind without my glasses. When they told me that, I went to get some advice from friends in the Forces and from the CRFC. I booked my laser eye surgery the next day. Got a 15/20 vision in both eyes, waited the required 3 months before giving in the medical papers concerning the results of my  surgery to the CRFC and  the rest is history. 
 Before they scheduled my interview, they had to check my file and my grades first to see if I was eligible for ROTP, and also finger prints if needed. A week later they called me and told me that I was eligible but I had to wait until January for a date for my interview. To my surprise 2 days later, they called me and scheduled my interview. I wasn't that nervous ( I already did an interview with the RMR last summer. I was supposed to start with them in August 2011. But my medical came back negative and the 3 month waiting period made me ineligible to be selected until my medical cleared. After that, when I got cleared for my interview for ROTP, the CRFC told me that they stopped my process with the RMR). 
 The interview went very well. The Captain told me to be comfortable, to take off my jacket if I wanted to because it was pretty warm in his office and that we had a long talk ahead of us. the interview lasted an hour around. Then, he told me to wait in the lobby. 20 minutes later he called me back and told me I succeeded in my interview and I was merit listed without any conditions. He told me that he sees no problems in my candidature as to be accepted unless the other applicants turn out to be very very strong. He said that I had his recommendation, showed me the dates as to when the board should meet and when the calls should start, made me read some  papers and made me sign them. Voila. 

In short, if you really think this is your call in life, no one or nothing can stop you from trying to reach your goals. If it's not this year, than the next. The only person that can stop you is you. 

Hope to hear or read some good news shortly from all that applied for ROTP.

Keep focused we are almost there.


----------



## MJP

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I meant LWOP
> 
> I didn't know if it was possible to "work" before competing BMOQ.



LWOP in this context is a short term thing for new entrants.  Established folks can and do go on LWOP for longer periods of time but not for lack of work.  



			
				LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I didn't know if it was possible to "work" before competing BMOQ.



BMOQ isn't required to push the go button on a photocopier somewhere or put paper in a file


----------



## LOLslamball

MJP said:
			
		

> LWOP in this context is a short term thing for new entrants.  Established folks can and do go on LWOP for longer periods of time but not for lack of work.
> 
> BMOQ isn't required to push the go button on a photocopier somewhere or put paper in a file



Very true, but I was thinking complete ignorance of the military system could be a problem.  I mean I wouldn't want to look stupid on my first day or anything (joking)  ;D

Thanks for the info though, not too long until I find out for sure!


----------



## matt1994

Are you merit listed as soon as you pass your aptitude test, medical, and interview?


----------



## LOLslamball

matt1994 said:
			
		

> Are you merit listed as soon as you pass your aptitude test, medical, and interview?



Depends on the trade. You are merit listed when everything required is finished(pilots, AEC and ACSO have to do aircrew selection, not sure about other trades).   You could be done medical, interview and CFAT but your medical or background check may not be finished or have gotten to the "recruiting headquarters" or wherever  they send it.


----------



## matt1994

Thanks! I'm really anxious to find out! Not sure if I can wait until April.


----------



## The_Falcon

matt1994 said:
			
		

> Are you merit listed as soon as you pass your aptitude test, medical, and interview?



You are merit listed once you have completed and PASSED all the necessary steps in the recruiting process for you desired occupation.


----------



## LOLslamball

Got my official offer today!  I was excited all weekend but woke up pretty nervous as I was thinking more about leaving pilot behind, rather than going to AEC.  As soon as I heard the words "I have an offer for you" it was pure excitement. 

No word yet on my first course or any dates yet.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
Trade Choice 2: Log O
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
First Contact: August 30th, 2011
Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
Medical:   September 20th, 2011
Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
                                  Early December (AEC)
                                  February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
                             ACSO test Feb 23rd (Passed)
Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC) Febuary 24th Log O and ACSO
Position Offered: AEC ROTP March 12, 2012
Enrollment date: March 16, 2012
Basic Training Begins: 

Edit to add AEC


----------



## scriptox

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Got my official offer today!  I was excited all weekend but woke up pretty nervous as I was thinking more about leaving pilot behind, rather than going to AEC.  As soon as I heard the words "I have an offer for you" it was pure excitement.
> 
> No word yet on my first course or any dates yet.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
> Trade Choice 2: Log O
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO
> Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
> First Contact: August 30th, 2011
> Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
> Medical:   September 20th, 2011
> Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
> Early December (AEC)
> February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
> Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
> ACSO test Feb 23rd (Passed)
> Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC) Febuary 24th Log O and ACSO
> Position Offered: AEC ROTP March 12, 2012
> Enrollment date: March 16, 2012
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Edit to add AEC



Congratulations! What a ride it must have been so far for you! I only wish you the best of luck in the future!


----------



## LOLslamball

Thanks! Same to you, I have a bit of stuff to do until Friday.  I'll be around here letting everybody know what to expect.  

Good luck to everybody with their applications and keep us updated.


----------



## The eternal learner

Congrats LOLslamball 
I wish you the best in your studies as well in your career with the FC


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Got my official offer today!  I was excited all weekend but woke up pretty nervous as I was thinking more about leaving pilot behind, rather than going to AEC.  As soon as I heard the words "I have an offer for you" it was pure excitement.
> 
> No word yet on my first course or any dates yet.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
> Trade Choice 2: Log O
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO
> Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
> First Contact: August 30th, 2011
> Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
> Medical:   September 20th, 2011
> Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
> Early December (AEC)
> February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
> Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
> ACSO test Feb 23rd (Passed)
> Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC) Febuary 24th Log O and ACSO
> Position Offered: AEC ROTP March 12, 2012
> Enrollment date: March 16, 2012
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Edit to add AEC



Holy molly! Congrats


----------



## jparkin

Way to go slamball, I'm happy for you that your offer has arrived!


----------



## amcanucks1

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Got my official offer today!  I was excited all weekend but woke up pretty nervous as I was thinking more about leaving pilot behind, rather than going to AEC.  As soon as I heard the words "I have an offer for you" it was pure excitement.
> 
> No word yet on my first course or any dates yet.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
> Trade Choice 2: Log O
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO
> Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
> First Contact: August 30th, 2011
> Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
> Medical:   September 20th, 2011
> Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
> Early December (AEC)
> February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
> Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
> ACSO test Feb 23rd (Passed)
> Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC) Febuary 24th Log O and ACSO
> Position Offered: AEC ROTP March 12, 2012
> Enrollment date: March 16, 2012
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Edit to add AEC



Congrats slamball! And good luck to you for the future.


----------



## matt1994

Congrats! The selection board must have already sat?


----------



## Cui

No, there was a position from last year that was not filled, so he (I'm assuming it's a he  ;D) was selected. The selection board for this year didn't sit yet I think. They will sit sometime later this month.


----------



## matt1994

I heard the selection board starts next week, anyone else hear that?


----------



## The Travel Is There

matt1994 said:
			
		

> I heard the selection board starts next week, anyone else hear that?



Yup I heard the same thing.


----------



## oaktown

I mentioned it earlier on here but I have been in contact with the person who sent out offers last year and I have been told selection results will not be known until Apr 12. I haven't heard when boards sit, so that is the date I will work off of for now (although I'm sure offers could come either before or much after that date...not the most timely process)


----------



## matthew1786

matt1994 said:
			
		

> I heard the selection board starts next week, anyone else hear that?



According to recruiters at CFRC Montreal, all ROTP applicants must be merit listed by or on March 16th in order to qualify for the first selection phase. This most likely implies that the selection board will be starting to meet very soon! Next week seems to fit this timeline well.


----------



## F3m5h3p

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Got my official offer today!  I was excited all weekend but woke up pretty nervous as I was thinking more about leaving pilot behind, rather than going to AEC.  As soon as I heard the words "I have an offer for you" it was pure excitement.
> 
> No word yet on my first course or any dates yet.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot AEC
> Trade Choice 2: Log O
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO
> Application Date: August 22nd, 2011
> First Contact: August 30th, 2011
> Aptitude:  September 14th, 2011
> Medical:   September 20th, 2011
> Interview completed: November 15th, 2011(Pilot, suitable but not competitive)
> Early December (AEC)
> February 15th (Log O+ACSO)
> Aircrew Selection: Passed January 12th, 2012
> ACSO test Feb 23rd (Passed)
> Merit Listed: February 13th (AEC) Febuary 24th Log O and ACSO
> Position Offered: AEC ROTP March 12, 2012
> Enrollment date: March 16, 2012
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Edit to add AEC



Congratz!


----------



## nic32

Hi,

Congrats to LOLSlamball,

For the offers, my file manager said that they officially sit on March 26 and the offer should be arrive around April 5. However she said that they never respect this date and probably it will be the week after.

Sorry for my english I'm french


----------



## seagull135

Does anyone know if offers come out at a different time for component transfer applicants? 

Thanks

Cheers!


----------



## Chalupas

Congrats slamball
I have been away in Cuba for a week (first time away ever) and it was a nice break away from worrying about this process but now back to the grind haha

As always Goodluck to all


----------



## canada94

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Congrats slamball
> I have been away in Cuba for a week (first time away ever) and it was a nice break away from worrying about this process but now back to the grind haha
> 
> As always Goodluck to all



Muahaha I was in the Bahamas I agree it was a very nice break from the worrying.. however my elbow did begin to hurt over the weekend which is beginning to worry me eek


----------



## LOLslamball

Hey guys (and girls) 

Thanks everybody for the congratulations!  Like I said swearing in is Friday but I did find out that my first day of "work" is Tuesday.  The work consists of driving out to Chilliwack and meeting my ULO to organize all the paperwork.  That's all I've been told.

Speaking of vacations I was in Hawaii when I got the heads up that an offer was coming my way.  Man the warm was a nice break from the rain.


----------



## Cui

Good luck everybody, remember, patience is a virtue  ;D


----------



## canada94

So just to clarify the first wave of offers will be recieved mid April?


----------



## trampbike

Yes. or a bit later. Last year ROTP thread shows that the first offers came mid-april, and they kept on coming for a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## matt1994

I wouldn't mind if offers came out earlier


----------



## matthew1786

So, just came back from the interview and although the captain who conducted it gave her recommendations, she advised me that my credit check and criminal record check were not yet processed due to a back log of files in Ottawa. She said that because of this I will not be merit listed. 

But... BUT... since today is the deadline she went ahead and merit listed my file anyway! On condition of course that my credit and criminal background both check out positive (which they no doubt will)! She also mentioned that she is only doing this in my case because I have a very competitive file and it would be shameful to waste on a formality.  

O and... the numbers she gave me for Engineer Officer are pretty scary. According to the paper that she pulled out, they will only be hiring 15 EO's this year. 15! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## LOLslamball

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> So, just came back from the interview and although the captain who conducted it gave her recommendations, she advised me that my credit check and criminal record check were not yet processed due to a back log of files in Ottawa. She said that because of this I will not be merit listed.
> 
> But... BUT... since today is the deadline she went ahead and merit listed my file anyway! On condition of course that my credit and criminal background both check out positive (which they no doubt will)! She also mentioned that she is only doing this in my case because I have a very competitive file and it would be shameful to waste on a formality.
> 
> O and... the numbers she gave me for Engineer Officer are pretty scary. According to the paper that she pulled out, they will only be hiring 15 EO's this year. 15! Good luck to everyone.



Congrats Matthew, seems like you just squeaked in there!

Had my enrolment today, officially a member of the CF now!


----------



## The eternal learner

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> So, just came back from the interview and although the captain who conducted it gave her recommendations, she advised me that my credit check and criminal record check were not yet processed due to a back log of files in Ottawa. She said that because of this I will not be merit listed.
> 
> But... BUT... since today is the deadline she went ahead and merit listed my file anyway! On condition of course that my credit and criminal background both check out positive (which they no doubt will)! She also mentioned that she is only doing this in my case because I have a very competitive file and it would be shameful to waste on a formality.
> 
> O and... the numbers she gave me for Engineer Officer are pretty scary. According to the paper that she pulled out, they will only be hiring 15 EO's this year. 15! Good luck to everyone.



Very nice Matthew
Hope all the best for you 

And gratz again LOLslamball, I wish you a smooth run and all the best on obtaining your commission and beyond.


----------



## nic32

Hi guys,

I wish you the best for your offer ! It's now the waiting game for everybody ! For some of us ( I think all) it will be the longest weeks of our life until we discover if we are in or not !

Good luck we can't do anything more for our application right now, the decision is now in hands of people at the RMC.

Nick


----------



## Intercepted

A little update on 'chasing my dream'. First of all thanks for the replies. Not really looking for any advice, just posting this so I can look back on it in the future.

Last year I said that becoming a pilot was what I truly wanted to do. Well that was a load of bull. Almost a year later my goals have changed. Took some soul searching (that sounds corny), but I understand now that I didn't really wanna be a pilot, I just really wanted to be in the military. Being a pilot seemed cool which is why I wanted to do it. But like they say it's a calling. Not something you decide you wanna do after watching Top Gun.

Joining the army and being in one of the combat arms is more my thing. So I'm shooting for combat engineer. Going into the reserves as a NCM until I finish school then either go the officer route or continue as a NCM in the regs.

Guess you guys can close this thread now.


----------



## SkyHeff

Top Gun is why I am a pilot.  8)

Congrats on finding what you really want though, doing what you want and not what you think you want to do is the key to it all.


----------



## F3m5h3p

Just keep it in your head that even if you are not accepted for the 2012-2013 ROTP it doesn't mean that you wont be accepted, ever. We have more years to spend getting more competitive and experienced. 

Just keep it rolling.


----------



## jb

Hello,

Great forum and resource for people like me. I am 39 year old currently in college and about to graduate a 2 year program in Social Service worker. My questions  revolve mainly around entry into the RMC. First am I too old to get accepted into this program through the ROTP? Secondly, I want to get my Social work degree and i do not believe the RMC offers this. does this mean I would go to a civilion university? I want to go this route as i believe it would be an honour to be in the Canadian military as well as serve the men and women in uniform. I will be doing my own research but any help anyone on here can give me would be greatly appreciated. If this posts twice i apologize as i think my first time did not work properly.


----------



## jwtg

jb said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Great forum and resource for people like me. I am 39 year old currently in college and about to graduate a 2 year program in Social Service worker. My questions  revolve mainly around entry into the RMC. First am I too old to get accepted into this program through the ROTP? Secondly, I want to get my Social work degree and i do not believe the RMC offers this. does this mean I would go to a civilion university? I want to go this route as i believe it would be an honour to be in the Canadian military as well as serve the men and women in uniform. I will be doing my own research but any help anyone on here can give me would be greatly appreciated. If this posts twice i apologize as i think my first time did not work properly.


1.  You are not too old to be accepted into the ROTP/RMC.  As long as your fit and can perform the different tasks required of you, your age won't be a problem- in fact, it means you probably have a lot more life experience than others.
2. Psychology is offered at RMC if that interests you, but I don't believe social work is.  I don't even know offhand if Social Worker is a trade that accepts ROTP applicants because of the particular education you would require.  You would have to ask your local CFRC whether or not Social Work Officers even have the possibility of entering via ROTP.

One thing worth considering at your age is whether or not your prepared to live on the Officer Cadet salary (begins at 1487 monthly, according to current pay tables).  I don't know what your lifestyle or expenses are like, but that isn't a lot of money.

Good luck!


----------



## PMedMoe

jb said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Great forum and resource for people like me. I am 39 year old currently in college and about to graduate a 2 year program in Social Service worker. My questions  revolve mainly around entry into the RMC. First am I too old to get accepted into this program through the ROTP? Secondly, I want to get my Social work degree and i do not believe the RMC offers this. does this mean I would go to a civilion university?



From the Forces website:  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/socialworkofficer-54#info-1



> To be eligible for selection as a Social Work Officer, you need to possess a Bachelor's of Social Work (BSW) or a Master's of Social Work (MSW) degree. If you only have a BSW, the CF does subsidize the MSW for selected candidates and therefore, you will need proof that you are accepted without any condition in a MSW program, in an accredited social work school at a Canadian university (the accreditation is from the Canadian Association of Schools of Social Work).


----------



## matthew1786

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> Just keep it in your head that even if you are not accepted for the 2012-2013 ROTP it doesn't mean that you wont be accepted, ever. We have more years to spend getting more competitive and experienced.
> 
> Just keep it rolling.



Easy for you to say! This is my last (and first) chance for ROTP. If I don't make the cut, my last option will have to be DEO!  :blotto:


----------



## Alex.Landry

Been waiting for this for 4 years now. 

It's weird going to bed at night going over the possibilities in my mind.

I'm excited to simply get an answer.

Do they usually just give applicants a call or an email? What is the procedure if one is established?

-Alex


----------



## opp550

I'm  not too worried if I don't get, I can just change my application to ncm.


----------



## jwtg

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Do they usually just give applicants a call or an email? What is the procedure if one is established?


This may or may not vary from one CFRC to another.  In Ottawa last year, I received a phone call with my offer.


----------



## pudd13

My offer was given to me via phone call from my recruiting centre at New Westminster.


----------



## The eternal learner

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Do they usually just give applicants a call or an email? What is the procedure if one is established?
> 
> -Alex



Well, from what they told me at the CFRC Montreal, for the first round they call the candidates that are chosen, for the second round they send a letter. 

Cheers


----------



## F3m5h3p

The eternal learner said:
			
		

> they send a letter.



I can't wait to feel the grain of the paper
and to smell the ink.
Ow! and realising my name has been  
formally pressed. 

If I ever do...


----------



## Cui

Picking up the phone to hear good news is good too.  ;D


----------



## F3m5h3p

Cui said:
			
		

> Picking up the phone to hear good news is good too.  ;D



Indeed !


----------



## matthew1786

Do they call to advise even if you did not make the first cut? Or is a letter sent out in that case?


----------



## Intercepted

> Top Gun is why I am a pilot.
> 
> Congrats on finding what you really want though, doing what you want and not what you think you want to do is the key to it all.



Exactly. It's a different feeling you get when you've found something you know you want to do, instead of something you think you want to do.

It's cool that you found your passion that way. Not something you decide overnight is a better way to put it.


----------



## OldSolduer

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> To be honest, you should speak with a recruiter at CFRC on York and Kennedy.
> 
> I was chasing my dream too......
> 
> But she's too fast for me..........



I tried chasing her again....and yes she is still too fast......


----------



## Cui

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I tried chasing her again....and yes she is still too fast......



Quoting yourself is so cool  ;D


----------



## F3m5h3p

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Do they call to advise even if you did not make the first cut? Or is a letter sent out in that case?



When I failed, they didn't called me untill next year (september) to ask me if I wanted to give another try.


----------



## The eternal learner

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Do they call to advise even if you did not make the first cut? Or is a letter sent out in that case?



No they do not call nor send a letter if you haven't been selected. They only contact the applicants that have been chosen. 
You can still call them and check if the first selections have been completed, and take some advice on what options are in front of you if you haven't been selected. 

Don't forget that they will later on call the applicants that haven't been selected ( after the selection period) to book your follow up interview and medical. 

Hope it answers your questions


----------



## Cui

I didn't even make it past academic assessment last year, since I had a bad year during grade 11. I improved my marks in grade 12, and now is in a civilian university. To make it this far into the process is pretty amazing to me.


----------



## RMCMum

My son is currently attending RMC and I thought I would share a bit of his experience with his acceptance.  He applied twice, the first time he was not accepted (he was right out of high school at this point.)  He received a phone call informing him that he was not accepted for that year and if I remember correctly that was either late April or sometime in May.  He had applied for MPO, a position that I believe did not have very many spots available.  He reapplied the following year with a different occupation and a year of uni under his belt and he received his acceptance, again by phone (he never did receive an acceptance letter) on April 18 of last year.  A very exciting day for sure! :nod:


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Just made a forum account. Nice to know that I'm not the only one suffering through this waiting game. I applied last year but my application could not be accepted because I needed to get my asthma cleared but I couldn't get the test done in time for the deadline. Turns out I never even had asthma so I'm back this year better than ever. I'm really expecting to get in but all the waiting is truly testing. My recruiter said I should know by March 23rd, or the end of March by the latest, but who knows. Seems like there is some conflicting intel out there.


----------



## Cui

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> Just made a forum account. Nice to know that I'm not the only one suffering through this waiting game. I applied last year but my application could not be accepted because I needed to get my asthma cleared but I couldn't get the test done in time for the deadline. Turns out I never even had asthma so I'm back this year better than ever. I'm really expecting to get in but all the waiting is truly testing. My recruiter said I should know by March 23rd, or the end of March by the latest, but who knows. Seems like there is some conflicting intel out there.



Welcome! Nice to see more people popping up ;D

What program and occupation(s) did you apply for?


----------



## canada94

Update on myself again... elbow/arm right down to my pinky is now starting to get numb when I do push- ups and stuff.. I really have no idea what the hell is up with my arm.. I am going to go back to the Doctors to see what is up, I want this elbow s*** to just heal up and go away!


----------



## Chalupas

I hope you get your arm/elbow squared away man
And I sincerely hope it's end of march and not the end of April


----------



## canada94

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I hope you get your arm/elbow squared away man
> And I sincerely hope it's end of march and not the end of April



I do to.. I've been to some doctors and they just don't  know what it is. The swelling won't go away and I'm worried this is permanent.. I don't know how I would ever go through something like BMOQ with this arm issue.


----------



## The eternal learner

canada94 said:
			
		

> Update on myself again... elbow/arm right down to my pinky is now starting to get numb when I do push- ups and stuff.. I really have no idea what the hell is up with my arm.. I am going to go back to the Doctors to see what is up, I want this elbow s*** to just heal up and go away!



Hmmm. Sounds like tendinitis to me or over training. When you do any exercise that requires you to grip a barbel, do you feel any discomfort, like a numbing pain that radiates from your elbow joint down your arm? If anything, take a rest from training for a week and see if the swelling goes away. After that, sorry man, it's out of my range of knowledge. Unfortunately I'm just a personal trainer not a physio. 

Back on topic 
littlewhitebuddha, I got the same answer from the Corporal that's in charge of my file. He said we might get answers around the 23Th of March. But to his experience, the offers will start flocking in around April. 

We will just have to wait and see. Meanwhile I'll keep on staying focus on the goal, being mentally and physically ready like a Leader is supposed to be. Maybe you'll find this funny or crazy but during my runs or my beep test, I recite the 15 steps of battle procedure. Just to test my mental focus under physical fatigue. To tell you the truth guys, maybe I'm being a bit gullible, but what's getting me going is what the Captain said at the end of my interview. 

I'll stay positive till the end. We are almost there.


----------



## canada94

The eternal learner said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Sounds like tendinitis to me or over training. When you do any exercise that requires you to grip a barbel, do you feel any discomfort, like a numbing pain that radiates from your elbow joint down your arm? If anything, take a rest from training for a week and see if the swelling goes away. After that, sorry man, it's out of my range of knowledge. Unfortunately I'm just a personal trainer not a physio.
> 
> Back on topic
> littlewhitebuddha, I got the same answer from the Corporal that's in charge of my file. He said we might get answers around the 23Th of March. But to his experience, the offers will start flocking in around April.
> 
> We will just have to wait and see. Meanwhile I'll keep on staying focus on the goal, being mentally and physically ready like a Leader is supposed to be. Maybe you'll find this funny or crazy but during my runs or my beep test, I recite the 15 steps of battle procedure. Just to test my mental focus under physical fatigue. To tell you the truth guys, maybe I'm being a bit gullible, but what's getting me going is what the Captain said at the end of my interview.
> 
> I'll stay positive till the end. We are almost there.



Thanks man!, I just got back from my chiropractor who re-adjusted me and all, he told me that this will heal up and I will be good to go and is essentially no cause for concern..  I might not be 100% optimistic about it healing but he sure is! 

I did think it was tendinitis as well however, my Dr believes it is simply the result of me not letting the injury heal properly in the first place.. working out while I have repairing tissue etc, so I truly only have myself to blame for this!


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

I've applied for MARS and Infantry. I know they're almost polar trades, but I'd be good at either, however I'm leaning towards Infantry. I think I could be a good MARS Officer, but I just have so many skills and experiences that would help me excel in the army. I'm currently studying Arabic Language and Culture at the University of Ottawa, and I'd be happy to stay here and continue my degree, but I'd also love to be switched to RMC so we'll see what happens. I want to work in the Middle East when I'm in the CF, and from a peacekeeping perspective, business is good in the Arab world these days. That's my justification for learning Arabic. I just think it would make me so much more combat effective. The language gap was such a big struggle in Afghanistan and for any potential operations in Libya/Syria/Egypt/Lebanon/Tunisia etc. I want to be an asset.


----------



## canada94

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> I've applied for MARS and Infantry. I know they're almost polar trades, but I'd be good at either, however I'm leaning towards Infantry. I think I could be a good MARS Officer, but I just have so many skills and experiences that would help me excel in the army. I'm currently studying Arabic Language and Culture at the University of Ottawa, and I'd be happy to stay here and continue my degree, but I'd also love to be switched to RMC so we'll see what happens. I want to work in the Middle East when I'm in the CF, and from a peacekeeping perspective, business is good in the Arab world these days. That's my justification for learning Arabic. I just think it would make me so much more combat effective. The language gap was such a big struggle in Afghanistan and for any potential operations in Libya/Syria/Egypt/Lebanon/Tunisia etc. I want to be an asset.



What was you're first pick?


----------



## trampbike

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> I'd be good at either
> ...
> I think I could be a good MARS Officer, but I just have so many skills and experiences that would help me excel in the army.
> ...
> I just think it would make me so much more combat effective.
> ...
> I want to be an asset.










Seriously, maybe it's just that I misinterpreted the tone of your post, but I have a feeling that the cocky attitude will not help you at BMOQ...


----------



## F3m5h3p

trampbike said:
			
		

> Seriously, maybe it's just that I misinterpreted the tone of your post, but I have a feeling that the cocky attitude will not help you at BMOQ...



Is he trolling ?


----------



## Cui

Might be, or just too much of a eager beaver.


----------



## LOLslamball

I didn't read his post like that at all haha.  

Obviously we all think that we'll be good at the trade we applied for or we wouldn't have applied for it.

That's essentially a question we're asked in the interview.  How will you help the CF, he just answered it.

Then again I've made mistakes before...


----------



## canada94

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I didn't read his post like that at all haha.
> 
> Obviously we all think that we'll be good at the trade we applied for or we wouldn't have applied for it.
> 
> That's essentially a question we're asked in the interview.  How will you help the CF, he just answered it.
> 
> Then again I've made mistakes before...



I agree with you! He is just confident, I'm confident to, I think I would make a great Infantry officer! I just need the chance to prove myself


----------



## Jakinder

Hey littlewhitebuddha, I've applied to MARS too. May the best man (hopefully both) get in!

As for selections, I heard from my recruiter that the first decisions will be/have been made today. I was told to wait 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Cui

That's what I have been told too, guess we'll have to wait. I'm confident that a lot of us will hear of the good news soon


----------



## scriptox

My my, this is quite thrilling! As all of you probably are, I am very excited as well  Hopefully we shall all hear good news!

Once again, good luck to all!


----------



## matt1994

I would love if offers came out today and next week, I am really anxious! I don`t even care which job they pick for me or which university, I just want to get in!


----------



## Jakinder

Hey Matt, mind if I ask you how you got your application through for INT? 

I was told that it wasn't open.


----------



## matthew1786

So did anyone get called today? I didn't. I'd be surprised if anyone was called at all!  :

Next week we might see some, but don't hold your breathe! Every single recruiter / CF member that I spoke with said early-mid April for the first wave of offers.


----------



## Phoebe

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> So did anyone get called today? I didn't. I'd be surprised if anyone was called at all!  :
> 
> Next week we might see some, but don't hold your breathe! Every single recruiter / CF member that I spoke with said early-mid April for the first wave of offers.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe this is the first day where those who review the applicants  on the merit list make the final decisions of who is accepted. In the next week or two, this information will likely be passed down to the recruiting staff at you local recruiting centre where their job is to contact you and to make the offer.

This whole process likely takes a long time and is why most people don't receive news of offers until about early/mid April.


----------



## matthew1786

Phoebe said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe this is the first day where those who review the applicants  on the merit list make the final decisions of who is accepted. In the next week or two, this information will likely be passed down to the recruiting staff at you local recruiting centre where their job is to contact you and to make the offer.
> 
> This whole process likely takes a long time and is why most people don't receive news of offers until about early/mid April.



I can't correct you, but this definitely seems like a rational and viable timeline to me!


----------



## Cui

Might ease the tension a bit if we stop speculating and just wait for it to happen when it happens. Focus on other things for a while.

Good luck everyone


----------



## nic32

My file manager said to me that final decision for the first wave will be made on March 26 and the official date for receive an offer is April 5.
However she said that they never respect this date and she think that the offer will be between April 5 to April 16 (At my CRFC)


----------



## matt1994

Jakinder said:
			
		

> Hey Matt, mind if I ask you how you got your application through for INT?
> 
> I was told that it wasn't open.



They never told me it was closed, I originally picked one that you can't do thru ROTP, so they asked me if I would be interested in INT, so we put that down.


----------



## did189

Hello, 

I am recently interested in Royal Military College because of the engineer program they offer. 
I haven't attended any universities yet, but
I am going to attend a civilian university this September. 
Is it possible to apply to Royal Military College as a transfer student (ROTP) after my first year of a civilian university?
I heard that all new RMC students must attend First Year Orientation Period. 
Is that mean I have to start as a first year student in RMC?

Is it possible to transfer from a civilian university to RMC?


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Sorry, didn't mean to sound overzealous. I'm just trying to be the best soldier I can possibly be. I'm not a cocky person, but it's true, I am very confident in my abilities, so sometimes people are mistaken. I'd expect that most of us who applied have a similar sense of self confidence, because it's hard to respect someone who doesn't respect themselves.


----------



## halfro

We did a 2 week course at RMC for all the ROTP students (both RMC and Civvy U) in our year.  When we were there 10 positions opened up from Ocdts dropping out and deciding it wasn't for them and they were trying to fill them because Civvy U is money to be spent where RMS is money that has already been spent.  So maybe you will get the same sort of opportunity in your training.


----------



## jwtg

did189 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to apply to Royal Military College as a transfer student (ROTP) after my first year of a civilian university?
> I heard that all new RMC students must attend First Year Orientation Period.
> Is that mean I have to start as a first year student in RMC?
> 
> Is it possible to transfer from a civilian university to RMC?



You can apply to the ROTP for a spot at RMC and entry into an academic program.  You will be required to go through FYOP (first year orientation period) and you will likely be considered a first year for the entire year.  It is not uncommon for people to come to RMC having completed a year of studies elsewhere, and many of them spend their first year at RMC as a first year, for all intents and purposes.

You will fill out a PLAR (Prior Learning Assessment R.......Review? I don't remember what R stands for, but they assess your previous education) and you may receive credits for courses you have taken already.  In that case, you may have the opportunity to take later-year courses while you're in your first year and decompress your schedule, which would be very valuable for an engineering student.  Or you might just have an easy first year.  Some times people are also bumped from 2nd to 3rd year, essentially skipping their 2nd year.

Bear in mind RMC will not necessarily recognize all of your credits so you could be taking courses that you've already taken, or you may have the opportunity to write a challenge exam and earn the credit that way.

Either way, you'll be a first year from a military and RMC perspective, so you'll be doing FYOP.

Good luck.  Apply in September-October, as early as they'll let you.


----------



## Haggis

Are you a Reservist, perchance?

If so, you should look at the University Program for Primary Reserve Members (UPPRM).


----------



## MKos

On Friday I finally got Merit Listed thank the Heaven Lord's,

I know it is late, but my Recruiting Seargeant said he'd do everything he can do get my file in for the next admission board, crossing fingers I can get in for this year, but whatever happens happens, I wish you all the best of Luck!

Mitch


----------



## canada94

MKos said:
			
		

> On Friday I finally got Merit Listed thank the Heaven Lord's,
> 
> I know it is late, but my Recruiting Seargeant said he'd do everything he can do get my file in for the next admission board, crossing fingers I can get in for this year, but whatever happens happens, I wish you all the best of Luck!
> 
> Mitch



Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Chalupas

Goodluck man !


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Good to hear! 

I was talking to a buddy of mine who's also applied, and he is in contact with the RMC soccer coach, who told him the draft dat would be April 5th and we should be getting calls by April 10th. Just a few more weeks...


----------



## Cui

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> Good to hear!
> 
> I was talking to a buddy of mine who's also applied, and he is in contact with the RMC soccer coach, who told him the draft *dat* would be April 5th and we should be getting calls by April 10th. Just a few more weeks...



True dat  ;D

But seriously, the word "that" is not that hard to spell, one more keystroke will not kill you...


----------



## Chalupas

I've actually been in contact with the soccer coach too he told me the same thing lol
And Cui I think he meant to type date*


----------



## Cui

oops, that's a bit embarrassing  :blotto:

Sorry littlewhitebuddha, and Thanks Chalupas


----------



## Phoebe

*Marks on calendar* 

-Phoebe


----------



## Cui

With everything going on in school and stuff, I'm ready for some good news...


----------



## Chalupas

Lol no problem  
And I know what you mean all of my friends seem to be getting acceptances to their dream schools and I'm like come on RMC lol


----------



## MKos

Cui said:
			
		

> With everything going on in school and stuff, I'm ready for some good news...



^^^ THIS


----------



## Phoebe

Anyone else thinking R.M.C. is too laid back with their application process? For civilian post secondary institutions, the application deadline was in January followed by some applicants receiving offers in matters of weeks. I had my first offer on January 25th. 

I do understand that the application process for R.M.C. is longer, but the individuals that are to be accepted must be responsible with their time management.


----------



## matthew1786

Phoebe said:
			
		

> Anyone else thinking R.M.C. is too laid back with their application process? For civilian post secondary institutions, the application deadline was in January followed by some applicants receiving offers in matters of weeks. I had my first offer on January 25th.
> 
> I do understand that the application process for R.M.C. is longer, but the individuals that are to be accepted must be responsible with their time management.



I bet this has a lot to do with the fact that the Federal Government fiscal year end is on March 31st. They most likely have to wait for the budget before seeing how many applicants they can afford to accept! And they probably wait for those numbers before meeting and making selections.


----------



## scriptox

Phoebe said:
			
		

> Anyone else thinking R.M.C. is too laid back with their application process? For civilian post secondary institutions, the application deadline was in January followed by some applicants receiving offers in matters of weeks. I had my first offer on January 25th.
> 
> I do understand that the application process for R.M.C. is longer, but the individuals that are to be accepted must be responsible with their time management.



Well, in my opinion, if I were to give a person a scholarship that was even remotely close to what ROTP has to offer, I would do everything I can to ensure to myself, and my colleagues, that this person has not only proven that they deserve it, but that they can follow through with it. 

Also, the application process for the ROTP and the application process for Civilian Universities are completely different in numerous aspects, so, to me, a comparison between the two is pointless. Moreover, it is _their_ application process, so I would imagine that they would take as much time as they want to, ultimately putting me in a position where I shouldn't complain. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Alex.Landry

I was just about to post the same scriptox.

Right on!

To be straight up honest, I feel as though the system is just fine. The wait makes it even more worth it for those that get in. It also teaches us patience, a value that I feel there is a shortness of in society today. Some have been waiting since September for the offers. Others such as myself have been waiting patiently since the beginning of Grade 9 to even dream of this day. 

Just my opinion though 

Good luck to all!


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Well done Cui!

And I'd expect that they're actually using all of this time to make the best evaluation possible. They have to go through every single one of the merit listed applicants, and then pit us against each other to determine who is most suitable. I've heard how neatly you filled out your application is part of the evaluation, so imagine doing handwriting analysis on thousands of applications! haha. But yeah, I'm just trying to focus on other stuff for the next few weeks. Start getting fit for BMOQ! And remember, pain is your friend.


----------



## Alex.Landry

That's why I typed it and attached a document with a paperclip 

I think I spent a good 6 hours on the written application not including process work and plans for the essay.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Niiiice! Yeah that app was a beast. 

So has anyone else been thinking about PT to get ready for basic? I'm gonna start rucking and get really good at pushups and pullups.


----------



## Alex.Landry

I've dipped off a bit in my PT for  the past few months (since exams in January).

However, I am planning on spending the entire summer in the Adirondacks and Algonquin Park which I have done the past few summers and I usually end up burning off 10 pounds and adding on some decent muscle. 

I can already do all the minimum requirements such as 28 pushups and so on.

I'm happy to have a ridiculous endurance although I'm not in amazing shape. I've done the 13km march type thing before for fun


----------



## Phoebe

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> That's why I typed it and attached a document with a paperclip
> 
> I think I spent a good 6 hours on the written application not including process work and plans for the essay.



I don't know If I would be proud of that. I'm sure someone out there could have filled out their application in like one hour and still managed to include the same amount of neatness and detail. Filling out a written application is highly academic related and your objective should be to achieve a great level of entirety and neatness in the shortest amount of time. Civilian University and R.M.C. will determine how well you work under a time limit and or pressure.

I can say for myself though I had put a lot of work into my essay. It ended up being roughly 1500 words but through time management this was easy.

For some people entering the ROTP program, or the military in general, this attribute can determine whether or not they are successful. Good luck.

-Phoebe


----------



## Alex.Landry

I'm proud more of the fact that I put my heart and soul into the essay which is really what was required at that point in time in my opinion.

I feel as if the evaluation for time management was more on the CFAT.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Yes this is true, the CFAT was intense. 

And it might be best to aim a little higher than the minimum requirements. I can do about 40 pushups in a minute and my record is 18 overhand pull-ups, but I want to increase both of those numbers. As for endurance I think the real challenge will not be the distance, but the weight on our backs. It's something that most of us probably won't be used to. That's why I want to focus on rucking. Just walking with 30lbs on your back will require a lot from your muscular system, so I'm going to start by carrying a pack on all of my runs and doing hill climbs with a weight-laden pack.


----------



## canada94

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> Niiiice! Yeah that app was a beast.
> 
> So has anyone else been thinking about PT to get ready for basic? I'm gonna start rucking and get really good at pushups and pullups.



I have not been able to workout properly in the last 7 months because of my injury to me elbow. My family Doctor today actually told me the pain in my elbow caused by something I was actually born with might never leave (even though I did not have it prior). 

I have doctors telling me I'll be fine, and some saying this will be forever, whatever it is, it's taking a toll on my confidence in whether or not I could be successful in BMOQ.


----------



## matthew1786

Phoebe said:
			
		

> I can say for myself though I had put a lot of work into my essay. It ended up being roughly 1500 words but through time management this was easy.
> 
> For some people entering the ROTP program, or the military in general, this attribute can determine whether or not they are successful. Good luck.
> 
> -Phoebe



I took the opposite approach. I attempted to portray the most clear, attractive and unique message in the fewest amount of words possible. In my experience I've learned that when it is your duty to go through seemingly countless amounts of similar text over and over (keeping in mind that you have to give your constant full attention in order to be fair from file to file), it is natural to just want to get it over with as the process can become long and tedious. 

Hopefully when it comes time to reading my text, the grading officer will appreciate the straight to the point, shortened length approach.


----------



## scriptox

For pete's sake.. does it really matter if parts of the application were typed (including the essay)? Some people wrote it, some people typed it. Personally, I did what Alex.Landry did and typed my essay, why? Because before I actually submitted my application, I had two MCCs tell me that they personally thought it should typed. Once when I called and the second when I went in to hand in my application but felt that I should not submit it yet, so I typed it up instead.

But to be honest guys, I don't think it would be the decision maker whether you are successful of gaining entry into the CF or not. 

(Oh and Phoebe, I can provide the names of the MCCs that advised me to type up parts of my application, since you and I both are applying from the same RC, just PM me)

Edit: Edited for clarity.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have not been able to workout properly in the last 7 months because of my injury to me elbow. My family Doctor today actually told me the pain in my elbow caused by something I was actually born with might never leave (even though I did not have it prior).
> 
> I have doctors telling me I'll be fine, and some saying this will be forever, whatever it is, it's taking a toll on my confidence in whether or not I could be successful in BMOQ.



Yikes, that's rough. If you can prove that it won't make you a liability in your trade then you can probably get an exemption, but you'd have to push through it for BMOQ unless its completely debilitating. I;d just focus on getting as many opinions as possible, and check out some alternative healthcare options as well. Often I've got more progress with injuries by seeing chiros, massage therapists and acupuncturists than regualr MD's.


----------



## Cui

I personally do not have the neatest handwriting, but writing out the questions was not too much of a challenge. I was informed by the recruiting centre both times when I applied that I can and should type up the essay. 

Anyway, since our files are already in the system, there is really no use in discussing such matters.

The best we can do is to wait and hope for the best.

Again, best of luck to everyone who applied.


----------



## Chalupas

Mike man I hope your elbow gets better, try a chiro or physio or maybe even acupuncture could help lol
And I know everyone's on edge about the applications but lets all just do our best to stay calm, there's no need to nit pick at one another 
Regardless if the essay was supposed to be typed or not no one can change that now so let's all try to stay calm and Goodluck to everyone 

Grayson


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Yeah I kind of meant that handwriting analysis comment as a joke, even if they do look at it, that's not what's gonna make or break your app. Who knew it was such a hot topic haha.


----------



## dcs

Congratulations to all of you merit listed and now playing the waiting game.  My advice would be to sit back and relax, it is now out of your hands.  You gave it your best shot, and should be proud to have made it this far.  

In a perfect world the Selection Review Board would meet on specified dates... all those selected in the first round would receive an e-mail at the same time etc.    The world is not perfect, and you may start to have some advised around the middle of April and possibly a few days earlier.  (Even this is not though guaranteed)  A lot of offers are made in May and June and in the case of my son currently at RMC late July or early August.  SO if you don't hear by the third week in April don't get discouraged.

My other son is currently merit listed for this year and like you is anxious to hear hopefully that he has been accepted to RMC and if not civi university.   He has been accepted to Carlton and McMaster and waiting to hear from Queens who are always later than the others. 

He, as did his brother prefer to go to RMC if offered the chance. While I can see it for programs not  offered at RMC, I do  not quite understand those applying having a strong desire to go to Civi Universities.  You are applying for a career in the military and to be officers.  If you don't want or like the military aspect and way perhaps you should re-think this as an option. My older son advised that there were a number of cadets that left as they were surprised at how hard core military it was. You are a soldier first an officer second and your trade third.  It is a military college and you are being educated to be military officers.  And.. you will have to then take  a number of courses that you did not take at civi U that are required.

My advice to those applying next year......  

Start early, as soon as you have your final grade 11 (for Ontario or similar for other Provinces).  Ask for a certified copy (with the seal of the school etc). Apply in July and get things going.  This will avoid any panic or concerns as appointments do get cancelled and re-scheduled.  You may have to get some medical information or see a specialist to get a report etc.

Even prior to this if you still can....     Get consistent good marks. They do and should look at you grade 10 marks as well as grade 11 and first semester of grade 12. Play and be active in local sports and other activities.  Take on volunteer and leadership roles.  Take on jobs as you can over the school year and summers.  Think about who you would like to have as references and how appropriate they would be.  Visit a recruiting centre while in grade 9 and 10... take a look at the trades and requirements.  I keep hearing from individuals that it is important that you select a trade that you will enjoy and fits you as a person and could not agree more.  Don't start to find out about a trade when you are booked for an interview.

CFAT - spend some time to review and be prepared.  Take a look and try some of the other testing available on line. Review earlier math if you have not done similar in the past even couple of years.  

Get yourself in shape...... go running a few nights a week, or do other things to get you into and maintain good physical shape.

They are offering you a paid education and salary while doing so.  Summer training in BMOQ, and then trade related. A commission and position following graduation with further training and opportunities usually far greater than offered in the civilian world. 

Yes they can appear to have high standards and at time individuals will not feel fair or justified. They are though their standards and what they are looking for in a cadet. 

If it were your company would you not offer to the strongest candidates?  Those with proven ability to learn and retain information and details? Those with the physical ability to do the trade irregardless of where and without medical or corrective support? Those leading others and taking initiative?  Those going beyond minimum requirements and helping others?

Best wishes to all of you. You should be proud to have been merit listed and up for consideration.  In following over the next few weeks I hope to hear that quite a number of you ( and hopefully I as well) have some good news.


----------



## canada94

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> Yikes, that's rough. If you can prove that it won't make you a liability in your trade then you can probably get an exemption, but you'd have to push through it for BMOQ unless its completely debilitating. I;d just focus on getting as many opinions as possible, and check out some alternative healthcare options as well. Often I've got more progress with injuries by seeing chiros, massage therapists and acupuncturists than regualr MD's.



Agree 100% with this... the only Dr's that have actually taken pain away have been my Chiro, and my Massage therapists.. I am booked to see a Physio Therapist soon hopefully that will help out.


----------



## jwtg

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> So has anyone else been thinking about PT to get ready for basic? I'm gonna start rucking and get really good at pushups and pullups.


Unless there has been program overhaul, BMOQ isn't for another year for anyone who is accepted for the ROTP.  By all means get in shape, but BMOQ isn't for a while yet!  That should be good news for you!

Regarding the RMC offers coming out much later than other universities- you need to bear in mind that RMC is not like other universities.  You must be accepted to the Canadian Forces as well as to RMC, so there is a lengthier selection process.  You will also be paid by taxpayers money, so the number of spots is far more limitted.

I don't know the exact timetable for ROTP/RMC offers to go out, but I know that they hire you for a working spot in a trade 5-6 years after you enrol (4 years of undergrad, 1-2 years of training) so offers won't go out until they know how many people they're taking, for what degree programs, and for which trades.  Most universities don't have to match you up with a projected career as an infantry officer, pilot, etc. as well as slot you into an academic program, all the while accounting for accommodation limitations and government budget limitations.

The process is long.  That's the way it is.  RMC is a different kind of university, as you will see.


----------



## MJP

jwtg said:
			
		

> Unless there has been program overhaul, BMOQ isn't for another year for anyone who is accepted for the ROTP.  By all means get in shape, but BMOQ isn't for a while yet!  That should be good news for you!



Yes but if you fail the PT test at recruit camp then you will be placed on administrative measures.  Not a start anyone wants to make considering that we have more applicants than spots and will for the foreseeable future.  We can easily fire someone's ass out the door for not meeting our ridiculously low standards and fill the spot with someone willing to meet them.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

PT isn't just about passing boot amp or making the min. standards. Fitness is a lifestyle, and it will have infinite rewards throughout any career. It's proved that being in good physical condition enhances your mental capacity, thus making you more psychologically capable, regardless of your trade. I wouldn't want anyone I'm working with to be a liability because of their lack of fitness, and I would hate to be that liability even more.


----------



## MKos

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I took the opposite approach. I attempted to portray the most clear, attractive and unique message in the fewest amount of words possible. In my experience I've learned that when it is your duty to go through seemingly countless amounts of similar text over and over (keeping in mind that you have to give your constant full attention in order to be fair from file to file), it is natural to just want to get it over with as the process can become long and tedious.
> 
> Hopefully when it comes time to reading my text, the grading officer will appreciate the straight to the point, shortened length approach.



I took the same approach as this, i hope the same.


----------



## jwtg

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes but if you fail the PT test at recruit camp then you will be placed on administrative measures.  Not a start anyone wants to make considering that we have more applicants than spots and will for the foreseeable future.  We can easily fire someone's *** out the door for not meeting our ridiculously low standards and fill the spot with someone willing to meet them.


Agreed.
Just making sure he knew that BMOQ is probably not going to be this summer.  I don't know if he's applied for the RMC or Civ U, but if he wants to go to RMC, he should focus on the fitness standards for the RMC PPT (higher standards than the expres) because that's the test RMC runs.

Good luck!


----------



## OneMissionataTime

For all those who are going infantry or want to be infantry; prepare for some pretty rigorous PT. Long-ruck marching, long distance running and a lot of bodyweight pyrometric workouts, (Push-ups, pull-ups and Up downs and planks.). Most of the lads on my TPs could crush a run 5k in 19 minutes and were equally impressive in muscular endurance (by Express standards 70 Push-ups non-stop; 70 sit-ups in a minute; 20 pull-ups). To lead the best you have too be the best, in all aspects.


----------



## Dou You

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> For all those who are going infantry or want to be infantry; prepare for some pretty rigorous PT. Long-ruck marching, long distance running and a lot of bodyweight* pyrometric* workouts



Hmmm, I didn't know that the infantry measured thermal radiation for exercise nowadays...  ;D

Sorry, as a Physical Geography major I had to...


----------



## canada94

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> For all those who are going infantry or want to be infantry; prepare for some pretty rigorous PT. Long-ruck marching, long distance running and a lot of bodyweight pyrometric workouts, (Push-ups, pull-ups and Up downs and planks.). Most of the lads on my TPs could crush a run 5k in 19 minutes and were equally impressive in muscular endurance (by Express standards 70 Push-ups non-stop; 70 sit-ups in a minute; 20 pull-ups). To lead the best you have too be the best, in all aspects.



Are Infantry applicant's during BMOQ held to a different standard then that of everyone else? Sorry if I am sounding trivial, this is a serious question!


----------



## Cui

No, every candidate on BMOQ are expected to meet the same standard prescribed by the CF EXPRES.


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> No, every candidate on BMOQ are expected to meet the same standard prescribed by the CF EXPRES.



Well yes I understand that, but I mean during the actual course.. you don't rinse and repeat the EXPRES test everyday haha (I'm assuming at least!)


----------



## pudd13

Though I haven't done BMOQ yet, I did do the recruit camp at the MEGA and I know that when you are on course, you are treated as an Officer Cadet. Not a prospective Infantry officer or anything like that. Everybody gets treated the same. This makes sense because people's trades often change after BMOQ.

Just a note; the physical fitness that they asked of me at the MEGA was a joke compared to what they demanded of me in my first weeks at RMC. I am convinced anybody can do both, but you should still do everything you can do to improve yourself as this will greatly decrease your chance of injury (which is a high likelihood at RMC). Strive to beat the RMC PPT scores. Don't even concern yourself with the CF EXPRES scores (unless you struggle in one particular area like pushups, then you should strive for at least the CF EXPRES).


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> For all those who are going infantry or want to be infantry; prepare for some pretty rigorous PT. Long-ruck marching, long distance running and a lot of bodyweight pyrometric workouts, (Push-ups, pull-ups and Up downs and planks.). Most of the lads on my TPs could crush a run 5k in 19 minutes and were equally impressive in muscular endurance (by Express standards 70 Push-ups non-stop; 70 sit-ups in a minute; 20 pull-ups). To lead the best you have too be the best, in all aspects.



These are gonna be my benchmarks. I plan to be able to surpass them by August.


----------



## akilpatrick

^ You do come off a little cocky, btw.

I received an email from a coach today and he said that the board sits on the 5th and that the offers go out mid to late April. 

The timeline grows again...


----------



## matt1994

Everyone seems like they are hearing different timelines, I was told that if I get accepted for the first wave I should know within the next two weeks. So, I am not too sure what to believe! As long as it's not too late, like May


----------



## Jakinder

Yeah I was told that they sat on the 26th and that the earliest we should hear is the fifth.  ???


----------



## gawnewiththewind

With regards to acceptance, I was told that the earliest I would hear from CFRC Vic would be mid-April/early May, but I could hear from them right up to the end of July.

For fitness standards, a REALLY good workout is Flower by Moby. You play the song and do push-ups/chin-ups/leg raises to the song (ie "bring sally up"=go up, "bring sally down"=return to start position). It is what they use in Tracy squadron at CMR to prep for the first year obstacle course. Another good resource is Daily Drill. It's for push ups, they email you daily with your workout. I find it works better for me than the 100 push-up program, you're able to adjust it if you're having trouble. 

Anyways, good luck to everyone, and congrats LOLslamball! Hopefully the rest of us will be hearing good news soon! In the meantime, time for push-ups. Remember, pain is weakness leaving the body!


----------



## OneMissionataTime

canada94 said:
			
		

> Are Infantry applicant's during BMOQ held to a different standard then that of everyone else? Sorry if I am sounding trivial, this is a serious question!



Not during BMOQ; during BMOQ-L they have started in G-town too funnel infantry candidates through in pure INF O Serials. From what I heard, it is only on average 10% physically more strenuous then other BMOQ-L. However, there was more "hands on learning" and a lot more bumps, pull-pulls and platoon organized attacks. 

For Phase III its pretty hard all the way through; until you hit range week.. Which is still difficult. Haha.. Extremely disheartening; since I remember dragging my ass through 20k ruck and watching the armoured boys roll up beside us in MTVLs and LAVs.


----------



## matthew1786

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Here's my tip:
> 
> Every time you feel the need to check for updates, drop and give me 10!
> 
> That's 120 push-ups already today, good prep for Recruit Camp  8)
> 
> <<Edited to correct my glaring, although mildly amusing, error.>>



So reading through the entire ROTP 2011-2012 thread... I have decided to adopt this motto!  :blotto:

Also, it is going to be quite amusing to see who will post about their_ bogus_ acceptance call on April 1st.  ;D


----------



## scriptox

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> So reading through the entire ROTP 2011-2012 thread... I have decided to adopt this motto!  :blotto:
> 
> Also, it is going to be quite amusing to see who will post about their_ bogus_ acceptance call on April 1st.  ;D



Damn it.. you didn't have to bring up the April 1st thing.. way to ruin the fun  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

scriptox said:
			
		

> Damn it.. you didn't have to bring up the April 1st thing.. way to ruin the fun  ;D



Won't happen.  April 1st is a Sunday.


----------



## MKos

So distraught, I called my file manager today and he said their waiting on my medical file to come back from the Medical Office, I am assuming for my eyesight, but sucks he said to call back in a week or two....Hopefully I can make it into the second admission board now  :'(

Again will keep updating, Good Luck again to you all!


Mitch


----------



## matthew1786

For whoever has been following the budget reveal, it is most likely a *very* sad day for all of us here in this thread hoping for good news in mid April. Whatever money the CF had budgeted to expanding its regular force size from ~68k personnel to ~70k personnel was just thrown out the window. This means that selections will probably only be made to replace positions that open up, and that isn't even accounting for the 7200 government jobs being eliminated through attrition. This will also delay the selection process as they are most likely re-evaluating how many applicants are to be accepted.

Things just got a heck of a lot more competitive. It has been a pleasure gentlemen.


----------



## Cui

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> For whoever has been following the budget reveal, it is most likely a *very* sad day for all of us here in this thread hoping for good news in mid April. Whatever money the CF had budgeted to expanding its regular force size from ~68k personnel to ~70k personnel was just thrown out the window. This means that selections will probably only be made to replace positions that open up, and that isn't even accounting for the 7200 government jobs being eliminated through attrition. This will also delay the selection process as they are most likely re-evaluating how many applicants are to be accepted.
> 
> crap just got a heck of a lot more competitive. It has been a pleasure gentlemen.



Now now, let's not speculate, and fuel further anxiety. I say that despite whatever news we hear, we should still hold our heads up and hope for the best. Let's not make assumptions about the situation. We'll hear about it when we hear about it. Be optimistic, who knows, maybe it will be one of those "glass half full" turnouts. 

Don't give up hope.


----------



## JoelNeverson

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> For whoever has been following the budget reveal, it is most likely a *very* sad day for all of us here in this thread hoping for good news in mid April. Whatever money the CF had budgeted to expanding its regular force size from ~68k personnel to ~70k personnel was just thrown out the window. This means that selections will probably only be made to replace positions that open up, and that isn't even accounting for the 7200 government jobs being eliminated through attrition. This will also delay the selection process as they are most likely re-evaluating how many applicants are to be accepted.
> 
> Things just got a heck of a lot more competitive. It has been a pleasure gentlemen.



http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3519980

Looks like Kingston will be fine


----------



## matthew1786

Cui said:
			
		

> Now now, let's not speculate, and fuel further anxiety. I say that despite whatever news we hear, we should still hold our heads up and hope for the best. Let's not make assumptions about the situation. We'll hear about it when we hear about it. Be optimistic, who knows, maybe it will be one of those "glass half full" turnouts.
> 
> Don't give up hope.



I agree, we should still hold our heads up high and be optimistic as some will still make the cut.  

But...
[pessimism]
it would be naive to ignore the facts that were revealed to us about the new budget. About five years ago the DND was promised a 20 billion increase starting in 2011-2012 over the span of about a decade or so. Today, that +20 billion turned to -2.1 billion over a shorter period. That most likely translates to virtually zero growth.   :dunno:
[/pessimism]

OK enough about that! Time for push-ups before bed!  ;D

Edit: Brain Fart


----------



## Cui

DOD? Since when did we turn American?  ;D


----------



## jwtg

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> . . . Whatever money the CF had budgeted to expanding its regular force size from ~68k personnel to ~70k personnel was just thrown out the window. . .


I'm not sure the CF had any money budgeted for this.  I'm not expert in these things, but about a week ago (so before the budget announcement) I heard a brief from the Chief of Air Staff where we were told that the manning level of ~68,000 would be maintained.

Don't wear your raincoat until it rains.


----------



## pudd13

I second what jwtg said. All the higher ups in the military said that the manning level of the CF will be maintained. This means that we still need to actively recruit because all the baby boomers are retiring. I would not expect the number of slots available for ROTP cadets would decrease much, if any. Another thing to point out is that those 7200 government jobs being eliminated through attrition will not be coming from the CF. It is possible they will come from elsewhere in the DND, but not from the CF. The CF higher ups have been pretty clear about that before and after the budget was revealed.


----------



## migperreault

First of all, forgive my English please, I come from Quebec and I'm not bilingual. 

So, I'm 18 years old and I applied for the PFOR (in English I think that it's ROTP) and I'm now waiting for the results of my health condition. I got 82% overall in highscool and I'm now at the Rimouski College in civil engineering program and I have 86% with 30 R quotation. I play hockey in a competition league and I coach in a Midget team. I won many scholarships and I'm very athletic.
I'm here today to ask you if you think that I have my chance to be accepted in the Civil Engineering Program at the RMC next year. I don't know if this program is full, but I know that it has a lack of construction officer in the CF.

Thank you for your answers and answers by email are welcomed too!
(Sorry for my English!)


----------



## The eternal learner

Hello Migperreault

Your candidature is looking very good. Your grades are excellent and you keep an active lifestyle ( and keep it up). Your coaching experience will be of great value, it shows that you are willing to lead and help others succeed. I am presuming you successfully passed your CFAT for the trade you opted for. You did your medical. The only thing left is your interview. Prepare well for your interview and you will have a strong candidature ready for next year.

I am not worried for your chances.  You are still young, If next year is not your year, don't despair, be even more prepared for the next. You have time on your side, just don't waste it. 

Je te souhaite le meilleur des chances et succes


----------



## migperreault

Thank you The eternal learner!

I made the interview and I think that all was good... some questions were hard but I think that I did well and the interviewer was surprised about my marks and my experience in the civil engineering field with my summer jobs. 

I don't know how many students are accepted in the program, but I hope that I will be ok with my health to finally be accepted at Kingston.

Thank you!


----------



## matt1994

It's April! Hopefully we all get some great news this month, I think we all deserve it.

Anyone who has made it this far in the application stage has a good shot, so think optimistic!


----------



## nairna

About the budget.

It was Lt.-Gen. A. Leslie who before retirement headed a massive study on the CF and DND on how relocate resources to meet federal deficit budgeting or maximize the DND/CF budget. It outline's a 1.1 billion dollar reduction which is inline with what our current federal budget outlined as well. Read through it as it is very interesting and outlines some key areas such as recruitment, restructuring, and so on.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/reports-rapports/transfo2011/index-eng.asp

Also, for all new applicants this year. Good luck and remember to keep a positive attitude and don't give up if you don't get the news you want to hear! If you want, work for it and it will come to you.


----------



## migperreault

Recruiting Center: Rimouski, Quebec
 Regular/Reserve: Regular
 Officer/NCM: Officer
 Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
 Trade Choice 2: X
 Trade Choice 3: X
 Application Date: January 15th 2012
 First Contact: January 15th 2012 (Schedule)
 Aptitude Test:January 16th 2012
 Interview:January 20th 2012 
Medical: January 25th 2012
 Merit Listed: April 2nd!!
 Position Offered: X
 Enrollment/Swear in: X
 Basic Training Begins: X

Waiting for ROTP news! The recruiter said that we will have news this week or the other!!


----------



## aesop081

nairna said:
			
		

> It was Lt.-Gen. A. Leslie who before retirement headed a massive study on the CF and DND on how relocate resources



He was involved in a report on how to "reallocate" resources, not "relocate".


----------



## jparkin

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He was involved in a report on how to "reallocate" resources, not "relocate".


 ;D


----------



## aesop081

jparkin said:
			
		

> ;D



However, I suppose that some resources will indeed have to relocate as part of a reallocation.

 ;D


----------



## Phoebe

migperreault said:
			
		

> ... The recruiter said that we will have news this week or the other!!



Doesn't reading this make your stomach cringe or is it just me? We're days away from knowing who's accepted.. I think I'm going to keep a bucket beside my bed at night since I'm so nervous. 

-Phoebe


----------



## matthew1786

Phoebe said:
			
		

> Doesn't reading this make your stomach cringe or is it just me? We're days away from knowing who's accepted.. I think I'm going to keep a bucket beside my bed at night since I'm so nervous.
> 
> -Phoebe



Yes, yes it does.  ;D


----------



## matt1994

I cannot wait to find out, even if it is a no, I think I gave it a good run!

BUT hopefully it is a yes! Been waiting since October (when I finished all the necessary steps)!


----------



## KY-WPG

Hello all,

I posted a few times last year and a couple of times this year and figured I would add one to the list. 

You may guess by my first sentence, I was not accepted last year. My recruiter last year told me I was a sure thing and that I had nothing to worry about; turned out he was wrong. I was so sure I was going to be accepted that I was almost calling myself O'cdt. When I called the recruiter in early April to receive the negative news, I was more than devastated. I remember being in a state of shock for a couple days. In the weeks leading up to that day I felt I was already a part of the CF team and that call ripped that away.

Now this is NOT meant to be a downer on all the excitement; it is an attempt to make sure everyone is hopeful but ready for the possibility of this match going to a second round (2013). Despite not being accepted, I continued with my plans. My wife and I moved to Ottawa, I began Aerospace Engineering at Carleton and pushed on developing myself as much as I can. I volunteered everywhere I could, including an Air Cadet Squadron, improved on my French skills, and athletics. 

I am in the running this year as you are and share your excitement. However I know that if things don't go through again this year, I will continue my work and apply again, and again, and again. I am going on two years since I first set foot into the recruiting centre in Winnipeg and I don't intend to let these two years go to waste.

The fact that you have made it this far speaks a lot regarding who you are but know that sometimes it takes a few tries to get the real prize. If you aren't selected this year, don't be discouraged, a year is plenty of time to become that much more competitive and get it next year.

Good luck to all and whether I make it this year or not, I will be in the "ROTP 2013-2014" as either a competitor or as a supporter.


----------



## Jakinder

A beautiful and well written post, KY. I sincerely hope you make it this time!

Do you mind if I ask what trades you were/are applying for?


----------



## Phoebe

Yea, I'd be very very interested to know what trades you applied for too. You seem like a great applicant and believing that you didn't get accepted is difficult to comprehend.

-Phoebe


----------



## KY-WPG

Thank you, I hope that my post is able to inspire/support others on the board.

I have applied for:

Aerospace Engineering Officer AERE
Communications and Electronics Engineering officer CELE
Construction Engineering Officer


----------



## Cui

I agree with what KY-Ottawa said. Hope for the best, and if not this year, then there is always next year.

The CF is not going anywhere, and some extra life experience outside of the military is never a bad thing. I was not selected to attend RMC for ROTP last year, in fact, I didn't even make the merit list since my high school marks were not high enough. Mostly due to me slacking off in grade 11. However, I pulled my socks up in grade 12 and was accepted to all civilian universities that I applied to. I am almost finished my first year at the University of Waterloo. 

I was in cadets, and I thought that I would go straight to RMC right after I retired from cadets. However I was not selected, and chose to attend Waterloo. I feel that during my year away, I became a more mature person, and got a lot of fresh perspectives about life in general through going to school away from a military setting, and from volunteering at various things. However, I still desire to serve my country as an officer in the Canadian Forces. Right now preference would be to stay at Waterloo and finish my degree through ROTP. However if I do get offered RMC I would still accept. I feel that I grew a lot as a person in the past year, and that those experiences would definitely help me become a better officer in the CF. 

So moral of the story, work hard, hope for the best, and that getting some life experience is never a bad thing.


----------



## The_Falcon

Cui said:
			
		

> I agree with what KY-Ottawa said. Hope for the best, and if not this year, then there is always next year.
> 
> If you do not get selected this year, there is always next year. The CF is not going anywhere, and some extra life experience outside of the military is never a bad thing. I was not selected to attend RMC for ROTP last year, in fact, I didn't even make the merit list since my high school marks were not high enough. Mostly due to me slacking off in grade 11. However, I pulled my socks up in grade 12 and was accepted to all civilian universities that I applied to. I am almost finished my first year at the University of Waterloo.
> 
> I was in cadets, and I thought that I would go straight to RMC right after I retired from cadets. However I was not selected, and chose to attend Waterloo. I feel that during my year away, I became a more mature person, and got a lot of fresh perspectives about life in general through going to school away from a military setting, and from volunteering at various things. However, I still desire to serve my country as an officer in the Canadian Forces. Right now preference would be to stay at Waterloo and finish my degree through ROTP. However if I do get offered RMC I would still accept. I feel that I grew a lot as a person in the past year, and that those experiences would definitely help me become a better officer in the CF.
> 
> So moral of the story, work hard, hope for the best, and that getting some life experience is never a bad thing.



Just FYI but if you are already in a civillian university, and you are accepted for ROTP, then that is where you will stay.  There are exceptions but they are very few and far between.


----------



## matthew1786

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Just FYI but if you are already in a civillian university, and you are accepted for ROTP, then that is where you will stay.  There are exceptions but they are very few and far between.



Yep, I am in my second year at a civilian university. When I advised my recruiter that if I were given an offer for RMC I would take it, she told me that there was no chance that I would ever get such an offer; that it was impossible. She advised me that if selected the only offers coming my way would be for ROTP civi-U.


----------



## RMCMum

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Just FYI but if you are already in a civillian university, and you are accepted for ROTP, then that is where you will stay.  There are exceptions but they are very few and far between.



My son was not initially accepted and completed a full year of university before being accepted for last year.  His first choice was to continue at civvy u, but he was selected for RMC.  He started over as a first year, with a couple of his courses from civvy u being accepted (I think he could have had more, but he just chose to repeat them.)  Perhaps the decision on where they are sent is based on program.  However he was more than happy to go to Kingston and is having the time of his life!


----------



## oaktown

I wanted to mention briefly again since everyone has posted about different dates and waiting etc. I was offered a contract last year which I turned down, since then I have been in contact with the person responsible for sending out the bulk of acceptances and contracts. I was informed earlier that selection results will not be known until Apr 12. 

I am going to work off of that date, based on who it came from. Also it might be nice to plan for a little later date then be sitting my the phone/computer/mailbox waiting for the next few days. Relax until the 12th is what I am TRYING to do. 

Good luck all


----------



## Cui

I just would like to know the results soon since I still need to make housing arrangements for the fall. If I get rejected from ROTP or if I get selected to stay at Waterloo for civilian ROTP, I still need to find a place to stay at. I just don't want to sign a lease, get called for RMC, and lose my deposit.


----------



## oaktown

I was in the same boat last year at my civi U. I will tell you what I did, and then tell you what I suggest. 1) I applied to work for residence life staff - to become and RA (or Don as it is known at other universities). It might be a bad way to think but I figured if I got an offer for RMC and had to quit, I wouldn't see any of the managers/staff again so it didn't really matter - I'd be at RMC living my life..done. So if that is an option I suggest you look into it, as I said before I did in fact turn down my offer and since then have been working the job here. 2) At the end of the day losing a housing deposit if you got offered an ROTP contract to RMC...wouldn't be a big deal to me, and at the end of the day, even at the end of your career, a few hundred dollars lost would be meaningless. So, if you are worried, hold off as long as possible, but then just commit. 

Also, as it worked for me last year..I was informed I was accepted into ROTP in late April but the actual terms of service (contract) wasn't in my hands until July. At that point I had gone forward with re-registering for Civi U, selecting courses, and accepting that Res Life job. When the terms of service came I initially accepted but after going through in finer detail I ended up turning it down. So even though you want to know now, and you might even know by the end of the day (who knows right?) you STILL might end up turning it down based on the terms of service.


----------



## The_Falcon

RMCMum said:
			
		

> My son was not initially accepted and completed a full year of university before being accepted for last year.  His first choice was to continue at civvy u, but he was selected for RMC.  He started over as a first year, with a couple of his courses from civvy u being accepted (I think he could have had more, but he just chose to repeat them.)  Perhaps the decision on where they are sent is based on program.  However he was more than happy to go to Kingston and is having the time of his life!



Like I said exceptions happen, they are not the norm.


----------



## migperreault

A recruiter here said that we will have news this week or at the beginning of the other... not april 12?


----------



## Cui

recruiters are not part of the selection board, like us, they don't know when exactly those things will come out either. Their job is just to notify us as the offers roll out. So just be patient, and hopefully something good will come out of it.


----------



## jparkin

Cui said:
			
		

> I just would like to know the results soon since I still need to make housing arrangements for the fall. If I get rejected from ROTP or if I get selected to stay at Waterloo for civilian ROTP, I still need to find a place to stay at. I just don't want to sign a lease, get called for RMC, and lose my deposit.


Yeah I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Caper15

I was speaking with a coach at RMC today and he said offers should be out in the next couple weeks. So it looks like first wave should hear back mid to late April.


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> I just would like to know the results soon since I still need to make housing arrangements for the fall. If I get rejected from ROTP or if I get selected to stay at Waterloo for civilian ROTP, I still need to find a place to stay at. I just don't want to sign a lease, get called for RMC, and lose my deposit.



The recuiters in Barrie gave excellent advice when I asked them a question like this. I had asked the Captain after my interview about timelines and such, because I am currently attending York U and was considering taking courses this summer term. His response was "Do not put your life on hold. Nothing is permanent, and you can get your money back for the tuition." Relax, go look at places, and enjoy the fact that you will be attending University no matter what this fall! 

There are always a lot of students who don't obtain housing until right before school starts. 

And if you're really anxious, go for a jog 8)


----------



## dodoo76

I think im gonna apply this year. Haven't decided whether i should apply for science or arts.....
And wanted to ask if i would get in. 

-part time job at canada post
-In jazz band and senior band at school
- Have been in cadets for 3 years
- Also in drill team and band for 2 years
- Doing military coop next year
-I have over 400 volunteer hours
- avg in between 75%- 95%
- I do archery have some medals
- Also to taek won do and kendo also have some medals 
- Im fluent in both english and korean also learning french now
- Applied for staff position for cadet camp

Do u think i would be considered as a competitive candidate?
Would really want to be a military police or intelligence officer. 

Any advices?


----------



## pudd13

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Just FYI but if you are already in a civillian university, and you are accepted for ROTP, then that is where you will stay.  There are exceptions but they are very few and far between.



I don't want to directly challenge you, but I am not sure that this is accurate in recent history. There are more people here at RMC than I can count who were at a civi university before coming to RMC, and they were offered a position at RMC only.

I am sure it changes from year to year, but it just seems like there are a lot of people in first year right now who came from a civilian university and didn't put RMC anywhere on their application.

I just don't want anybody who is at a civilian university right now to have a false hope, because I know that a lot of the cadets who are at RMC right now had the hope that they could continue at their universities under ROTP.


----------



## matthew1786

migperreault said:
			
		

> A recruiter here said that we will have news this week or at the beginning of the other... not april 12?



This week you say.? Where is _here_?


----------



## 2010newbie

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> This week you say.? Where is _here_?



I'm going to go out on a limb and say Rimouski, since the poster stated he applied at Rimouski CFRC.


----------



## Alex.Landry

I just try to keep my mind on other things. But then I end up writing about RMC for every English assignment. 

And dodoo! That looks like a good start! Get the application status started as early as you can and keep that average closer to the 95 than the 75. That's my best advice for you my friend!


----------



## matthew1786

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I'm going to go out on a limb and say Rimouski, since the poster stated he applied at Rimouski CFRC.



Thanks!


----------



## The_Falcon

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I don't want to directly challenge you, but I am not sure that this is accurate in recent history. There are more people here at RMC than I can count who were at a civi university before coming to RMC, and they were offered a position at RMC only.
> 
> I am sure it changes from year to year, but it just seems like there are a lot of people in first year right now who came from a civilian university and didn't put RMC anywhere on their application.
> 
> I just don't want anybody who is at a civilian university right now to have a false hope, because I know that a lot of the cadets who are at RMC right now had the hope that they could continue at their universities under ROTP.



Thats what the official policies are.  Your perceptions are just that.   10, 20, 30 (or what ever number of people you have met), may seem like alot of "exceptions" and appear to be a norm, but when compared to the actual number of people accepted to ROTP for both RMC/Civi U it is actually pretty small.


----------



## The_Falcon

dodoo76 said:
			
		

> I think im gonna apply this year. Haven't decided whether i should apply for science or arts.....
> And wanted to ask if i would get in.
> 
> -part time job at canada post
> -In jazz band and senior band at school
> - Have been in cadets for 3 years
> - Also in drill team and band for 2 years
> - Doing military coop next year
> -I have over 400 volunteer hours
> - avg in between 75%- 95%
> - I do archery have some medals
> - Also to taek won do and kendo also have some medals
> - Im fluent in both english and korean also learning french now
> - Applied for staff position for cadet camp
> 
> Do u think i would be considered as a competitive candidate?
> Would really want to be a military police or intelligence officer.
> 
> Any advices?



Your fluency in English needs work.  If you are accepted into the co-op program, your application to RMC will be via CT, which is a different process.  MPO and IntO are EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to get into via ROTP or otherwise (IntO last I checked was overmanned as well).


----------



## jwtg

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Thats what the official policies are.  Your perceptions are just that.   10, 20, 30 (or what ever number of people you have met), may seem like alot of "exceptions" and appear to be a norm, but when compared to the actual number of people accepted to ROTP for both RMC/Civi U it is actually pretty small.


Hatchet Man,

Do you have hard numbers, reasons for exceptions, or something concrete to refer to regarding offers going out for Civ U vice RMC?  My knowledge is limited to my own experience, and that is that more than a few people wanted to continue their studies at their Civ U, but received offers exclusively for RMC with no room for negotiation.  The recruiters told me that they had very few Civ U spots available and they were mostly going to people who needed to study programs that RMC didn't offer (nursing, for example).  In fact, my entire application essay explained why I wanted to study at the civilian university I had previously studied at (granted, in my case my studies were not continuous so I don't really fit into the sample we're looking at) and why it would be better for me than RMC.  Now I study at RMC.

Basically, my own (limited) experience says that attending Civ U does not guarantee that you will receive a Civ U offer, even for those who did not indicate any interest in attending RMC.  I'm just wondering where your information comes from and how you've come by it.

Thanks.


----------



## The_Falcon

jwtg said:
			
		

> Hatchet Man,
> 
> Do you have hard numbers, reasons for exceptions, or something concrete to refer to regarding offers going out for Civ U vice RMC?  My knowledge is limited to my own experience, and that is that more than a few people wanted to continue their studies at their Civ U, but received offers exclusively for RMC with no room for negotiation.  The recruiters told me that they had very few Civ U spots available and they were mostly going to people who needed to study programs that RMC didn't offer (nursing, for example).  In fact, my entire application essay explained why I wanted to study at the civilian university I had previously studied at (granted, in my case my studies were not continuous so I don't really fit into the sample we're looking at) and why it would be better for me than RMC.  Now I study at RMC.
> 
> Basically, my own (limited) experience says that attending Civ U does not guarantee that you will receive a Civ U offer, even for those who did not indicate any interest in attending RMC.  I'm just wondering where your information comes from and how you've come by it.
> 
> Thanks.



I don't have hard info on how or why exceptions are made, I am just relaying what the official direction is WRT to ROTP applicants already in Civi U.  RMC is the CF's own University though so it stands to reason they would like to utilize it as best they can, hence the exceptions.  ROTP selection decisions are handled by RMC and CFRG HQ.  How and why they come up with their decisions is something only they are privy too (beyond the obvious things like RMC doesn't offer Nursing), and I don't forsee that changing, since I doubt the upper brass want that info getting out there to candidates and thereby giving some candidates an unfair advantage over others.  What I know is when people apply for ROTP their information is forwarded to RMC, and they send a response back saying the applicant is suitable/unsuitable RMC-suitable/unsuitable Civi U Arts/Science/Engineering.  Some "possible" reasons for how decisions are rendered:  Budget, SIP #s (Strategic Intake Plan, ie how people we are planning to hire/open spots), AOR allocations/quotas, congruence of chosen degree and occupation and whether or not the same or similiar program is offered at RMC (ie your civi program may be "acceptable" for your occupation but an position in an "ideal" program just opened up).  Again these "may" be factors based on what I have seen on my end, I can't say 100% that they are even considered at all or, if they are what "weighting" they are given.  And in any case many of those items are beyond an applicants ability to change or effect.


----------



## Bowen

Long story short, they'll put you where they need you. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. If you don't like your offer, decline it.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Bowen said:
			
		

> Long story short, they'll put you where they need you. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. If you don't like your offer, decline it.



Damn straight! Well said.


----------



## The Travel Is There

For anyone here that did aircrew selection, how long did it take you to get reimbursed?


----------



## pudd13

For me, it took as least 6 or 7 weeks. It depends on your recruiting centre and how busy they are.


----------



## The Travel Is There

pudd13 said:
			
		

> For me, it took as least 6 or 7 weeks. It depends on your recruiting centre and how busy they are.



Thanks.

Its been 5 weeks for me now but I'm not really surprised it took this long even though they said 2-3 weeks.


----------



## trampbike

2-3 weeks is actually the time your papers spend on the desk before they are moved to the proper file cabinet. Only then they can start their long journey through the administrative system.


----------



## migperreault

I'm actually applying for ROTP this year but I've been merit listed monday... is it too late to be in the first round pick for Kingston?


----------



## Chalupas

I would assume so because the first selection board cut off was march 16 but I could be wrong your best bet is ask your recruiter


----------



## migperreault

It wasn't de medical deadline? that's what the recruiter said but as I was reading on this site I found that some persons were talking about the deadlines...


----------



## Chalupas

I really can't give you a 100% accurate answer you should just call your recruiting centre


----------



## Jakinder

The medical is the last step in the process. Once they have that in they can merit list you. I was told by a recruiter that if they show it to their medical staff and they see no problems they can put you on it at 4pm March 16th and you'll be fine (however your medical still needs to be sent to another office for official review). May be unique to CFRC Montreal though.


Now, this doesn't happen in September since everything is a little bit more laid back then. In March they rush everything in order to get as many applicants in as possible.


As far as I see, you'll have to wait for the second round. Only way to know for sure is to ask a recruiter. I hope you get through though! What trades did you apply for?


----------



## migperreault

The recruiter said that the deadline to open my file was january 16th... They opened it before... I passed all tests and interviews...
Then he said that my medical test deadline would be for 16th march... I gave it before too... and I've been merit listed march 30th... 
He said that I will have some news probably next week but he was really confused about my merit listed... I hope that I will not be on the second round!
I'm applying for Construction Engineering Officer and I know that it's in demand


----------



## jpr

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Its been 5 weeks for me now but I'm not really surprised it took this long even though they said 2-3 weeks.



I think I'm the exception, but it literally took only 6 business days to get my reimbursement.


----------



## The_Falcon

Jakinder said:
			
		

> The medical is the last step in the process. Once they have that in they can merit list you. I was told by a recruiter that if they show it to their medical staff and they see no problems they can put you on it at 4pm March 16th and you'll be fine (however your medical still needs to be sent to another office for official review). May be unique to CFRC Montreal though.
> 
> 
> Now, this doesn't happen in September since everything is a little bit more laid back then. In March they rush everything in order to get as many applicants in as possible.
> 
> 
> As far as I see, you'll have to wait for the second round. Only way to know for sure is to ask a recruiter. I hope you get through though! What trades did you apply for?



The medical section at the CFRC does the initial medical screening and can deem you what internally is referred to as Med 2 fit (or not fit).  ALL applicant files are then sent CFRG HQ where the RMO will review your file and either deem you are fit (what is referred to as Med 3 fit) or unfit.  As you can appriciate, since only one office (and I don't know how many MO's work in that office) handling the THOUSANDS medical files annually things can get a little backed up.


----------



## migperreault

As the forces center is pretty little here, they put applicants on the merit listed before the medical goes to Ottawa. In my case, they did the same thing : I've been merit listed probably before march 16th and all have been approved 30th March. Is it more important the merit listed or the approval?
I don't want to be in the second pick...


----------



## Chalupas

Only the recruiting center can tell you that my friend we cannot


----------



## matthew1786

migperreault said:
			
		

> As the forces center is pretty little here, they put applicants on the merit listed before the medical goes to Ottawa. In my case, they did the same thing : I've been merit listed probably before march 16th and all have been approved 30th March. Is it more important the merit listed or the approval?
> I don't want to be in the second pick...



Chances are you missed the 1st round of selections because you were not merit listed by March 16th. But like everyone else said, call your CFRC to find out for sure. If you don't know the date that you were put on the merit list, then there is no point in asking anything else until you find that out. So, again, call your CFRC!


----------



## Deets

Holy.. I am so eager to get "the email" or "the phone call". After this whole process, it'd be a pain to get denied. But times are tough, so I must prepare for anything. Fence sitting aside, holy.. Just imagine what acceptance means guys. This month, the next eight to ten years of your lives, possibly even more, could be determined. Good luck to all of you. We've all grown from the process.


----------



## PMedMoe

migperreault said:
			
		

> I don't want to be in the second pick...



We don't always get what we want.  If you're in the second selection and get chosen, isn't that good enough?


----------



## migperreault

when is the second pick then?


----------



## dcs

From having one son currently at RMC and the other currently merit listed I offer the following comments.

Son applying this year was told that he would be merit listed on the 15th of March and that he would be therefore in the first selection as the cut of was March 16th.  I assume that they need some time to review the files, get any small items such as credit check and references done and forward.   He is merit listed for all trades that he applied for, with each one being really its own segmented competition.  If you come up for your third choice first and are deemed acceptable, an offer may be made.  They will not it certainly appears review if you would later also come up for one of the others.  I am not sure what turning it down on the hope of getting one of the others is.  I can't see it being viewed very positively as you indicated you wanted a military career and listed and now don't want.

He was told that the selection process would start fairly soon following, perhaps the next week or the week of the 25th.   Those files selected initially go to RMC for their review and acceptance and/or recommendation for civi university.  I am sure that they have their own basis of selection for Kingston/St Jean but certainly leadership and military potential is high if not the highest. Advised " not to anticipate anyone being advised until around April 15th or later".  "Offers will be made over quite a while and into the summer".   (His brother did not receive until late July or early August)    A decision will be made as to the location being offered, or where they want you.  If you indicated civi  U there still is a very good chance the offer will be RMC and if RMC that Civi U.  About 50% of the first year RMC students (and all the CEGEP for Quebec) go to St Jean.

While they will look at you application in regards to why you do or do not want to go to RMC, they will put you where they want you to be.  I am continually surprised by individuals applying that do not want to go to RMC, with the reason being that 1.  They want to go to a "normal university without the uniforms and military stuff"  and 2. That they "don't want the hard core military while at university".    3.  They don't want to relocate and want to stay at home or with their friends.  If all of this really bothers you and it is that important, take a good hard look at if you really want this.    You are going to be hard-core military, move around at various placements a lot, and have summer military training each year at school.  It you don't like it and enjoy it and your trade give it a lot of thought. 


Older son was at St Jean for the first year and would not have changed a thing.  He has strongly indicated that he is glad that he was selected for RMC and not a civi university.

A final comment.  How many students at your high school received a FULL scholarship for four years of university??  This includes all fees, residence, books etc.  And.... received a salary while doing so and summer employment.  And... have a job at the end of it and further training???  If there is more than perhaps one or two I'd be very surprise... and most likely none other than perhaps you.   That they want what they deem "the best" should not  be a surprise.  While someone that is not excluded for any reason ( minimum marks,  medical,  CFAT, interview etc) will it appears be merit listed, they are not strong candidates and in this competition will most likely not be selected.  As I indicated in my earlier post..... if looking at 2013 or later work hard to get yourself as high on the merit list as you possibly can.

Those hat have applied sit back and relax. You will not hear anything for a couple of weeks at least and it is out of your hands now.


----------



## jwtg

dcs said:
			
		

> . . .
> I am continually surprised by individuals applying that do not want to go to RMC, with the reason being that 1.  They want to go to a "normal university without the uniforms and military stuff"  and 2. That they "don't want the hard core military while at university".    3.  They don't want to relocate and want to stay at home or with their friends.  If all of this really bothers you and it is that important, take a good hard look at if you really want this.


So you're surprised that people want to go to Civ U for the 3 reasons (although 1 & 2 are basically the same) that you listed, or that people want to go to Civ U at all over RMC and often list those 3 reasons?

Either way, people are perfectly justified in having preferences no matter how valid they appear to others, and if they want it bad enough, they will accept the offer the receive even if it goes against their preferences.  

People shouldn't feel guilty for preferring Civ U because for all we know they may have very valid, important short-term reasons (<4 years) to stay home rather than go to RMC and are perfectly justified in not wanting to relocate, and preferring to stay at home.   I certainly had good reasons, but in the end I valued the career opportunity over my preferences and was able to balance my needs with those of the Forces and things at RMC are now going very well.


----------



## The eternal learner

Very Interesting

The perfect situation would be doing something you love while being close to love ones. I thought about it, 5 long years. I have a girl friend that loves me. I have a great family and friends. My situation can't be more perfect. I'm studying in a field with a 100% job placement with payed opportunities  to continue my education in engineering. But at the end I applied for ROTP. Why?
Because I know who I am and what I want. I am true to myself. I will even sacrifice a pleasant life, for an opportunity to be what I really want to be. To be an Officer in the Canadian Forces. 
Going to Kingston for 4 years, OK, that's cool, you are still in Canada. Just wait when they send you oversees for a year, with only letters to keep in contact with love ones. Kingston, I see it as a good warm up for what will come next. 

I understand what dcs is trying to say. You are limiting your chances by being reluctant to sacrifice a bit of comfort for a bit of hardship and uncertainty. If you are applying for ROTP, you are applying to serve after your studies as a commissioned member of the Canadian Forces. I hope you are ready to relocate and later maybe not even be present for the birth of your first child. Your family spending the holidays together while you are in god knows what hell hole on this planet, on a patrol where anything can happen. Sacrifice, not many people are ready for that. Not many know the meaning of it. A soldier sacrifices his time and even his life for his country. 

I understand as well jwtg. Most candidates that apply for ROTP are young and have fairly little experience in life, many don't even know what's outside of there hometown, so it is normal to feel uneasy to lose that moral support  family and friends can bring. Most of them just need a push to see that it's not that bad and if they really want it, they will overcome any difficulty even miles away from home.  At the end, if they accept to go to Kingston, they will get that maturity during those 4 years and really have a first hand feel of what  military life is. It is a normal reaction to cling to familiarity than to the unknown. The CF will get them mature enough. 

 I, for one, am ready for this sacrifice. At first, I wanted to serve with the Van Doos (Valcartier) after Kingston because it's the closest regiment to Montreal. But now, even if they send me to a regiment located in the North Territories, I will go there and with no regrets.  

That's what I applied for, to serve.


----------



## jwtg

The eternal learner said:
			
		

> I understand as well jwtg. Most candidates that apply for ROTP are young and have fairly little experience in life, many don't even know what's outside of there hometown, so it is normal to feel uneasy to lose that moral support  family and friends can bring. Most of them just need a push to see that it's not that bad and if they really want it, they will overcome any difficulty even miles away from home.  At the end, if they accept to go to Kingston, they will get that maturity during those 4 years and really have a first hand feel of what  military life is. It is a normal reaction to cling to familiarity than to the unknown. The CF will get them mature enough.



My point was this: I interpreted dcs as saying that they were confused by people applying to Civ U vice RMC for seemingly shallow reasons.  I contend that the reasons are not always shallow, that some of us have very legitimate reasons to prefer Civ U over RMC and there is nothing confusing or inferior about that.  Perhaps ROTP applicants have a sick family member with ~1 yr to live, or perhaps they are married, or close to being married, or own a home, or any other of a million reasons why it may be preferable to stay where they are for a few years. 
When they receive an offer, they choose whether the sacrifice being asked of them (which, as you have said, will continue to be asked throughout the remainder of their career) is a price worth paying.  For many, such as myself, our reasons for preferring a place were perfectly valid and easy to understand, but when it came down to it, I found a way to balance my very real needs and priorities with service in the CF.

Having a preference is neither confusing nor indicative of a lack of commitment- it is simply that: a preference.  You're entitled to it, while being aware that the CF may not be able or willing to accommodate it, and then at that point you make a choice.

For the sake of clarity, I was not implying that people are uneasy about losing their home base or nervous about leaving.  I'm just making the case that preferences can be perfectly valid, and with the lack of information we receive on an internet forum, we're hardly qualified to categorize someone else's preferences as reasonable or not.

Also, my entire position is based on my own interpretation of dcs' language, and not necessarily their intended message.


----------



## Cui

As well, people who have already began their studies at a civilian university may want to stay there. I have already moved away from home to attend higher education, and I have been away from home for a few summers already, so being far from home is not an issue for me. However, I put down my preference for civilian university because I would like to graduate as soon as possible, and be occupationally qualified. Now I would not mind if I get sent to RMC to start over again, but it would just take longer for me to graduate, and would probably cost more money for the CF.

I'm sure a lot of us already at civilian universities feel the same way. Not everyone who puts civilian university down as their preference is trying to get out of doing military things at RMC. A lot of us are just trying to get our degrees as quickly as possible, so we can become effective members of the CF as soon as we can.


----------



## LOLslamball

I wrote a response to dcs's post.  Its just my opinion and what I have been told from my RC.  Also I don't mean for it to come off rude, or arrogant at all, I've been working on arguing a stronger viewpoint for my classes, so it may be reflected here, but it is not personal in any way and feel free to disagree or tear down my viewpoint if you believe it to be wrong.




			
				dcs said:
			
		

> If you come up for your third choice first and are deemed acceptable, an offer may be made.  They will not it certainly appears review if you would later also come up for one of the others.  I am not sure what turning it down on the hope of getting one of the others is.  I can't see it being viewed very positively as you indicated you wanted a military career and listed and now don't want.
> 
> Everything I have been told from my RC is that there is one board, ie there is not separate boards for each trade, therefore the only way a applicant would be offered their second or third trade is if they did not qualify for their first one.  (I've heard second and third are somewhat interchangeable, but first definitely takes priority)  Then again I could be wrong as well.
> 
> He was told that the selection process would start fairly soon following, perhaps the next week or the week of the 25th.   Those files selected initially go to RMC for their review and acceptance and/or recommendation for civi university.  I am sure that they have their own basis of selection for Kingston/St Jean but certainly leadership and military potential is high if not the highest. Advised " not to anticipate anyone being advised until around April 15th or later".  "Offers will be made over quite a while and into the summer".   (His brother did not receive until late July or early August)    A decision will be made as to the location being offered, or where they want you.  If you indicated civi  U there still is a very good chance the offer will be RMC and if RMC that Civi U.  About 50% of the first year RMC students (and all the CEGEP for Quebec) go to St Jean.
> 
> This has been a pretty big topic lately.  If you ask your RC they can tell you if you are suitable or unsuitable for RMC.  If you selected "no" for RMC, you may still be "suitable." I do not know if it was because of the amount of university I have completed, age, community involvement, or perhaps my essay about continuing to attend my first choice of school was just too compelling (joking) but I was deemed "unsuitable" for RMC, so I could not be offered a position other than civy-u (so I was told from my MCC)
> 
> While they will look at you application in regards to why you do or do not want to go to RMC, they will put you where they want you to be.  I am continually surprised by individuals applying that do not want to go to RMC, with the reason being that 1.  They want to go to a "normal university without the uniforms and military stuff"  and 2. That they "don't want the hard core military while at university".    3.  They don't want to relocate and want to stay at home or with their friends.  If all of this really bothers you and it is that important, take a good hard look at if you really want this.    You are going to be hard-core military, move around at various placements a lot, and have summer military training each year at school.  It you don't like it and enjoy it and your trade give it a lot of thought.
> 
> RMC is not the be all and end all of a military career, I've read a few threads and heard personal experiences of RMC.  Some people love it and some hate it.  I've been told (and am experiencing now) that the level of independence and organization while attending civy-u is  high.  There are documents and paperwork to send back and fourth to your ULO, every receipt to file and organize, and nobody telling you to do it.  Without constant organization it would be easy to let a form sit around for a few weeks before it is sent back, or forget to make a phone call.
> Because I am attending civy-u will that make me less of an Officer in the future? Will it make me a better Officer? the answer to both are probably no.  A lot can be learned from taking either path.
> 
> 
> A final comment.  How many students at your high school received a FULL scholarship for four years of university??  This includes all fees, residence, books etc.  And.... received a salary while doing so and summer employment.  And... have a job at the end of it and further training???  If there is more than perhaps one or two I'd be very surprise... and most likely none other than perhaps you.   That they want what they deem "the best" should not  be a surprise.
> 
> I agree completely, except I don't know if I have heard of another scholarship that will actually pay a salary during school
> 
> While someone that is not excluded for any reason ( minimum marks,  medical,  CFAT, interview etc) will it appears be merit listed, they are not strong candidates and in this competition will most likely not be selected.
> 
> I disagree with this, they will only merit list people that have a chance of getting in.  At first I was found "suitable but not competitive for Pilot" this was after my interview, medical and CFAT, but before ASC.  They obviously did not put me on the merit list with little chance of getting in, hence the "not competitive part" I have all the traits of a Pilot, but not a high enough score this year.  I was later offered an opportunity to be put on the merit list for a new Pilot program, so its not like I was that far off.  Also my CFAT, medical and interview (the first part of my interview carried over, just updated for the new trade) were all good enough to land me an offer that was available from last year for AEC.  So actually getting on the merit list is an achievement and while it does not guarantee anybody a job (obviously) it does say that you are a competitive applicant, not simply that you didn't fail anything.
> 
> Those hat have applied sit back and relax. You will not hear anything for a couple of weeks at least and it is out of your hands now.
> totally agree


----------



## The eternal learner

Very nice points Lolslamball, jwtg and Cui

I agree with your points of views, but to some extent. I might be stepping on a delicate subject, but I am entitled to my opinion as well. I am not here to be popular but honest.

There are some things that the army might ask of an individual that might seem unreasonable, unfair or just down straight incomprehensible. But there is always a reason, and the most important one is to follow orders and have faith in your superiors. To achieve this, your preference is not their concern. What concerns them is how you are going to perform in your duties later on in your career. You might have your reasons for not wanting to attend RMC through ROTP but a preference is a choice and there are always reasons for a choice. Some choices might be understandable (program choice for example), but if it's for personal reasons, you are already starting on the wrong foot. Better take your time and reevaluate your choices. 

It might sound harsh what I will say, but your personal life and the problems that come with it is your concern alone, not the CF. They pay you to do a job and that job is to serve, what ever the reasons may be. You will serve, with a smile on your face, even if you know that at home hell is braking loose. How do I know this? my mentor, a Captain, went through this, and he almost lost his job for that same reason. They don't joke around with morale. You are an Officer, an example, you are responsible for the needs, the well being, the training, and the morale of your subordinates. Your mind has to be on the task at hand, not on personal problems. That is why you separate your personal life from your professional life. To do that you must be mentally strong which is one of the qualities of an Officer.  The hardest thing that I will have to face is to be away from my soul mate. Just imagine that I put my preference for the only reason to stay close to her. When will I be ready to handle this separation? when I am commissioned? is it going to make it easier? How will I know I will be able to cope ? For ROTP, RMC is the best way to find out. If you don't want to leave your love ones behind just yet for what ever reason, go to a CivU. get your degree and if you feel that you still want to serve, apply for the Officer direct entry program. 

Now what is the relation between what I just said and ROTP. When you get drafted for ROTP, this is not only an acceptance to a university, it's a job offer. A job. that is right, you are starting your military career as of that day. If you are already concerned about your personal problems, and reluctant to follow their demands for what ever reason, how will you cope later on. Better settle every thing in your life first. Because they won't waste time waiting on you to settle things, they have priorities and like I said, your personal problems are not their concern. 

Again a word to the wise, do not mix your personal life with your professional life. You won't last. 

Anyways, the CF are not stupid, they screen applicants from the start, with the job offer. If he refuses, it shows that he is not ready and it ends there. 

Again this my opinion, I am not judging anyone. There are millions of reasons for ones choices and preferences. At the end what matters is how you perform in your duties, RMC or CivU. 

Thank you for this exchange of ideas and thoughts, it makes the wait much more bearable  ;D, and to retrospect on some choices for why I chose this path in my life.


----------



## LOLslamball

That is a well written post, and I completely agree with what you say.

I don't have any counterpoints or disagreements with anything you have said.


----------



## jwtg

The eternal learner said:
			
		

> You might have your reasons for not wanting to attend RMC through ROTP but a preference is a choice and there are always reasons for a choice. Some choices might be understandable (program choice for example), but if it's for personal reasons, you are already starting on the wrong foot. Better take your time and reevaluate your choices.


This is simply not accurate.  You are perfectly entitled to personal reasons for your preferences.  Bearing in mind that the CF may or may not be willing or able to accommodate your 'personal reasons' is important, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with having them or having preferences.  You simply have to be prepared to do what you're told and that it may not be in line with your personal interests.

Going to RMC vice Civ U is not like deploying to Afghanistan- it is not a theater of operations, and it is 4 years long as opposed to 6-9 months.  Personal reasons can (and often should) weigh very heavily on someone's mind when they're considering whether or not they want to go to RMC and Civ U.

With your logic, a person who is 30 and has been married for 5 years is somehow starting on the wrong foot because they want to go to a civilian university so they can live with their spouse for the next four years of their life.  That is absolutely not an invalid desire and makes a very compelling reason to pick Civ U over RMC.  It is a perfectly valid 'personal reason.'  


			
				The eternal learner said:
			
		

> It might sound harsh what I will say, but your personal life and the problems that come with it is your concern alone, not the CF.



I have to strongly disagree here.  The CF certainly requires its members to leave their business at the door and perform at a high level despite the many life-stresses they experience, including those brought on by military lifestyle; however, your assertion that the CF is not concerned with your personal problems is incorrect.  There are an incredible amount of resources in place by the CF to help you deal with your personal problems: Military Family Resource Centers, Padres (chaplains), Peer Assistance Group right here at RMC, help lines, etc.  The CF offers programs to help its members deal with personal problems because happy soldiers are better soldiers.  Heck, there is even an entire trade devoted to helping members- Social Work Officers.  The CF has a very real interest in promoting the well-being of its members and helping them take care of their personal lives.  They even pay separation allowance when you are required to be separated from your spouse.


Summary: You're allowed to have preferences and there is NOTHING wrong with that, but you need to realize that the CF may or may not be the right fit, depending on the limitations imposed by those preferences.  You must choose whether or not the price is one you are willing to pay.

EDIT: fixed you're/your


----------



## matthew1786

The last few posts were quite insightful, definitely a good read for anyone looking to join the forces. I'm not going to side with anyone though, I'm just here to say...

Enjoy the long weekend everyone, I get the feeling that next week will be the week! Cheers.


----------



## Cui

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> The last few posts were quite insightful, definitely a good read for anyone looking to join the forces. I'm not going to side with anyone though, I'm just here to say...
> 
> Enjoy the long weekend everyone, I get the feeling that next week will be the week! Cheers.



Good call, I think this anticipation is the reason why some people are a bit edgy lately, me included.  :-\

Though I feel THE week will probably be the week after...


----------



## matt1994

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> The last few posts were quite insightful, definitely a good read for anyone looking to join the forces. I'm not going to side with anyone though, I'm just here to say...
> 
> Enjoy the long weekend everyone, I get the feeling that next week will be the week! Cheers.



I hope next week will be the one! I kind of have that feeling too!


----------



## The eternal learner

Mister jwtg, I would have shaken your hand, invited you to a coffee and asked you to continue this debate so that I can learn more from this great exchange of ideas. You seem like someone that knows where his values and principles stand and you do not hesitate to defend them. I must applaud that.

If I may, for the sake of debate :



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> Going to RMC vice Civ U is not like deploying to Afghanistan- it is not a theater of operations, and it is 4 years long as opposed to 6-9 months.  Personal reasons can (and often should) weigh very heavily on someone's mind when they're considering whether or not they want to go to RMC and Civ U.



It might be 4 years, but if the individual is uneasy to move inside Canada, how will it be easier to  leave Canada, and for  Afghanistan? even if it's 6-9 months, it's still 6-9 months of delicate operations with high levels of stress, lack of comfort, in a foreign war stricken country where death is around the corner. You might say that when they are deployed they are trained for this sort of situation. But fresh Officers have no experiences in campaigns yet, this weighs a lot on the minds of their men  that count on a strong leadership to survive. I hope that your personal reasons are taken care of in your mind before your boots hit afghan soil for their sake and yours. It's harsh but it's reality. 



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> With your logic, a person who is 30 and has been married for 5 years is somehow starting on the wrong foot because they want to go to a civilian university so they can live with their spouse for the next four years of their life.  That is absolutely not an invalid desire and makes a very compelling reason to pick Civ U over RMC.  It is a perfectly valid 'personal reason.'



My point was not stating that someone that wants to join the army with a life of personal accomplishment is starting on the wrong foot for wanting to join CiV U. If you are favoring Civ U over RMC for 4 more years with your spouse, enrolling in the ROTP program is not wise. Better attend a Civ U, finish your degree and then apply for the direct entry plan. 4 years is a lot of time to reflect on choices.  I am 31 years old and have been with my love for 3 wonderful years. And she understands the sacrifice that I'm about to do, 4 years away from her embrace. Better start getting used to it as soon as possible. It won't get any easier, on me nor on her. But I understand your point, if you had a choice to do what you love close to who you love, even if there was a slim chance of happening, you would still take it. And no one can blame you to be true to yourself. 



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> I have to strongly disagree here.  The CF certainly requires its members to leave their business at the door and perform at a high level despite the many life-stresses they experience, including those brought on by military lifestyle; however, your assertion that the CF is not concerned with your personal problems is incorrect.  There are an incredible amount of resources in place by the CF to help you deal with your personal problems: Military Family Resource Centers, Padres (chaplains), Peer Assistance Group right here at RMC, help lines, etc.  The CF offers programs to help its members deal with personal problems because happy soldiers are better soldiers.  Heck, there is even an entire trade devoted to helping members- Social Work Officers.  The CF has a very real interest in promoting the well-being of its members and helping them take care of their personal lives.  They even pay separation allowance when you are required to be separated from your spouse.



That might be, but believe me, you will be followed very closely under a magnifying glass. Like I said and it is written on the CF website. And I quote : "Officer's... morale are closely monitored". And they won't hesitate to remind you where are your priorities. This isn't a depression rehab center, it's the army. They give you tools to overcome your troubles, but it's in your hands to settle them fast. They have engagements that have to be met. They won't wait after you.  They need strong individuals, not individuals that might crack at any moment. What they do is prevention, not solve your problems. Their concern is not your problems, but how your problems are affecting your performance. A social work Officer is first a soldier, then a social worker, and what comes first is the CF. Never forget that. The medical Officer that did my medical, when I was changing into my shorts behind the curtain asked me questions about how I felt about my country of origin and if I still had ties. Wow?? I have been to Lebanon twice for a week period in 28 years, I've been living in Canada since the age of 2. Those questions had nothing to do with the medical evaluation, but had to do with his duties, he is a soldier first, then a doctor. Lesson learned. 



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> Summary: You're allowed to have preferences and there is NOTHING wrong with that, but you need to realize that the CF may or may not be the right fit, depending on the limitations imposed by those preferences.  You must choose whether or not the price is one you are willing to pay.



I agree a 100% with this. 

In all, from the information that I got from CFRC Montreal, ROTP works like this ( there are exceptions but rarely)

RMC will be chosen over any Civ U
you can put your preference of Civ U, but there is a slim chance that you might go to a Civ U if selected. 
The candidates that attend Civ U through ROTP are candidates that applied for a program that is not given at RMC or RMC has no more room and still needs to fill in spots. 

So at the end, your choice is not in your hands but in the CF. 

Feel free to comment


----------



## migperreault

The eternal learner, do you know what programs at RMC are the fullest and what programs are in demand? I'm applying for construction engineering officer this year


----------



## jwtg

migperreault said:
			
		

> The eternal learner, do you know what programs at RMC are the fullest and what programs are in demand? I'm applying for construction engineering officer this year


Construction Engineering Officer is not a program at RMC, it's an occupation/trade/MOC/MOSID in the CF.  Only the registrars know what the numbers are for next years enrollment in the engineering department and its various programs that qualify for your trade, and only those involved with selecting candidates this year would be able to tell you how many Construction Engineering Officer spots there are in this years intake.


----------



## The eternal learner

migperreault said:
			
		

> The eternal learner, do you know what programs at RMC are the fullest and what programs are in demand? I'm applying for construction engineering officer this year



As I see it on the CF website, the trade "construction engineering officer" is still in demand. 
As for the programs at RMC, your guess is as good as mine. I have no idea. 

Now I know that you are uncertain and concerned about what is going to happen next. Just relax, you did all what you can do for now, you are merit listed and now it's out of your hands. Even if you knew which programs and trades where still in demand, it's too late anyways, unless you want to serve so badly that you are willing to take any trade that is in demand. Not a wise choice in my mind, but to each his own. 
Hope for the best, have confidence in your choices and in yourself, and all will go smooth. 

Go run a good 10k, get a "runners high", running releases endorphins which help ease stress. Now you know why soldiers need and like to run.


----------



## matt1994

Not to get ahead of myself, but:

If we get accepted we do a 2 week course this summer, and then BMOQ the next summer, correct?


----------



## Chalupas

It's my understanding you do the 2 week orientation and then FYOP if you are going to RMC and the following summer is BMOQ for all ROTP candidates


----------



## Cui

Chalupas said:
			
		

> It's my understanding you do the 2 week orientation and then FYOP if you are going to RMC and the following summer is BMOQ for all ROTP candidates



As well, if you get chosen for civilian university, you will have to do a longer BMOQ than RMC students. It's to make up for the 4 weeks of FYOP that RMC students got.


----------



## MKos

Cui said:
			
		

> As well, if you get chosen for civilian university, you will have to do a longer BMOQ than RMC students. It's to make up for the 4 weeks of FYOP that RMC students got.




Does anybody know when it starts? As in like First week of July after I'm out of High School?


----------



## Chalupas

I'm pretty sure it's mid-August , the two weeks before september starts which is the beginning of FYOP


----------



## MKos

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's mid-August , the two weeks before september starts which is the beginning of FYOP



Thanks, I've just been told different things, I guess one step at a time!


----------



## Chalupas

No problem 
I'm just hoping I get to experience this lol


----------



## matt1994

Any one think tomorrow will be the day?


----------



## Cui

Don't worry too much about it, the news will come as they come.

If you are still in high school, just focus on school for now. If you are in university, just focus on studying for your finals, no need to be further distracted.

Though hopefully we'll get some good news soon.


----------



## Chalupas

I agree  
I started becoming stressed and now I fill all my spare time with sports and it's so relaxing  
Find something you love and set some time aside to do it  how can you relax if you never take time for yourself


----------



## matthew1786

Cui said:
			
		

> As well, if you get chosen for civilian university, you will have to do a longer BMOQ than RMC students. It's to make up for the 4 weeks of FYOP that RMC students got.



Do you know if civi-U students get to run the obstacle course that RMC students do during their FYOP?


----------



## matt1994

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Do you know if civi-U students get to run the obstacle course that RMC students do during their FYOP?



From what I know, it is specific to RMC, and they also do it at RMC in St. Jean, but I could be wrong!


----------



## matt1994

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I agree
> I started becoming stressed and now I fill all my spare time with sports and it's so relaxing
> Find something you love and set some time aside to do it  how can you relax if you never take time for yourself



Seems like a great strategy! I'm not really stressed, more anxious and excited to see if my future is what I want it to be!


----------



## MKos

It's ok to get antsy, over a big milestone in one's life, Good to know I'm not alone in this! :camo:


----------



## jwtg

Chalupas said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's mid-August , the two weeks before september starts which is the beginning of FYOP


If this year is the same as the past few years, you will enroll some time this summer and likely go on LWOP (leave without pay) until you start working.  Work may include initial meetings/paperwork with your ULO, and then a 2 week indoctrination/orientation course.  This course has been held at the RMC campuses in years past, and at the Mega in St. Jean, QC this past year.  This has started around mid August in recent years (August 13th last year, IIRC) and then you'll go to your schools.  Civi U students have a nice leisurely year of classes and hopefully keep themselves in shape!  RMC students will go on to do FYOP, which, in my experience, is far more intense than the indoc/orientation course.  CMR do their own orientation period, but I haven't been through it so I can't offer much insight as to what it entails.  

BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification) will happen the summer after your first year of school- 15 weeks for Civ U students, 11 weeks for RMC students.



			
				matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Do you know if civi-U students get to run the obstacle course that RMC students do during their FYOP?



No.  The obstacle course takes place on the RMC campus and is run by each first year flight (flight=team/squad/group in layman's terms) at the conclusion of FYOP.  If you're at Civ U and don't have to endure FYOP, you won't be doing an obstacle course until you do the one at the Mega.  

From what I've heard, it's not even comparable.

Hope that helps!


----------



## matthew1786

jwtg said:
			
		

> No.  The obstacle course takes place on the RMC campus and is run by each first year flight (flight=team/squad/group in layman's terms) at the conclusion of FYOP.  If you're at Civ U and don't have to endure FYOP, you won't be doing an obstacle course until you do the one at the Mega.
> 
> From what I've heard, it's not even comparable.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Awww  
The videos on youtube make it look like one of the most intense obstacle courses offered, and it really looks like fun too! Oh well.


----------



## The eternal learner

I won't lie to you guys

It's starting to get to me a bit, last night I couldn't get my eyes closed for the first 3 hours, but those 10k runs really help. I increased my intensity when I lift as well, so when I get home I don't even have the energy to think and sleep like a rock. 

I bet they have the offers and are screwing with us by making us wait.  ;D

Time will tell.


----------



## Phoebe

"Let's wait just one more day to see them all struggle on the Milnet Forums eh sir?"

xD.


----------



## Cui

There might be spies from CFRG among us  :


----------



## matthew1786

Quote from another thread:



			
				Inky said:
			
		

> shared with the usual caveats
> 
> http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3528538#.T4Re6RZ1RFI.facebook
> 
> This came out in the Kingston Whig today, according to the article the principal would also be affected by the cuts which does seem like a strange move.
> 
> On a lighter note, there's a lot of OCdts and teachers going around campus with an air of indignation and lamenting the end of the officer corp as we know it, pretty entertaining stuff.



I think this may delay things a little further. Possibly good news for civi-U hopefuls? We'll see...


----------



## MKos

jwtg said:
			
		

> If this year is the same as the past few years, you will enroll some time this summer and likely go on LWOP (leave without pay) until you start working.  Work may include initial meetings/paperwork with your ULO, and then a 2 week indoctrination/orientation course.  This course has been held at the RMC campuses in years past, and at the Mega in St. Jean, QC this past year.  This has started around mid August in recent years (August 13th last year, IIRC) and then you'll go to your schools.  Civi U students have a nice leisurely year of classes and hopefully keep themselves in shape!  RMC students will go on to do FYOP, which, in my experience, is far more intense than the indoc/orientation course.  CMR do their own orientation period, but I haven't been through it so I can't offer much insight as to what it entails.
> 
> BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification) will happen the summer after your first year of school- 15 weeks for Civ U students, 11 weeks for RMC students.
> 
> No.  The obstacle course takes place on the RMC campus and is run by each first year flight (flight=team/squad/group in layman's terms) at the conclusion of FYOP.  If you're at Civ U and don't have to endure FYOP, you won't be doing an obstacle course until you do the one at the Mega.
> 
> From what I've heard, it's not even comparable.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for clearing that up!  :cheers:


----------



## migperreault

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Quote from another thread:
> 
> I think this may delay things a little further. Possibly good news for civi-U hopefuls? We'll see...



I hope that it's not bad news for RMC applicants


----------



## oaktown

Everyone a little too on edge to post? What's everyone planning for the summer - forget the contract and what not, who's got plans? I'm a reservist so I'm on course. Any others?


----------



## matt1994

You are probably right, most people are too on edge, I am one of them for sure!


----------



## Alex.Landry

I'm going to take the first month and make a few trips to the Adirondack Mountains in New York. Another one of my life goals is to climb the 46 High Peaks!  ;D

Thanks for asking oaktown  Take the pressure off to think of other things!


----------



## The eternal learner

oaktown said:
			
		

> Everyone a little too on edge to post? What's everyone planning for the summer - forget the contract and what not, who's got plans? I'm a reservist so I'm on course. Any others?



Man, the last time I felt this anxious, was the christmas of 96 because I knew I was getting a N64.  

As for summer, no big plans really, working, taking advantage of the weather, BBQ, all the good stuff. 

Alright back to homework. 3 weeks of classes left before I am officially on summer break.


----------



## Cui

Working out, going to China for a month in June, and hopefully find a job, if not, then just taking a summer off and relaxing.


----------



## Phoebe

If I don't get an ROTP offer, I'm going to get a second job somewhere where I can work afternoons along with my day shifts. More money I make right now, the more money I don't need to pay back after I finish University. Weekends will be reserved for heavy work outs. 

-Phoebe


----------



## JPye

I am 3 days away from finishing up this school year, so this summer is going to be about work and play  :nod:

I am only 20 minutes away from Wasaga Beach, so I am planning on spending a lot of time swimming!


----------



## Cui

JPye, what did you apply for anyway? 

Just curious


----------



## Jakinder

I plan on spending my vacation relaxing and training. Don't have any travel plans, though.


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> JPye, what did you apply for anyway?
> 
> Just curious



Logistics, Artillery and Armoured. 

I am currently attending York for Sociology, so I applied for Civ-U, but also applied to RMC for English or Military Studies, since they don't offer sociology.


----------



## Cui

Cool, I am a first year arts student at Waterloo, and will be a Sociology/Legal Studies double major starting this fall as a 2nd year. 

I applied for civvy-u ROTP as well, didn't apply for RMC. 

I applied for armour and logistics as well, just that they are in completely opposite orders haha.


----------



## matt1994

I wonder who usually has the greater chance, people coming out of high school or people already in university?


----------



## Cui

matt1994 said:
			
		

> I wonder who usually has the greater chance, people coming out of high school or people already in university?



It really depends, like on marks, and community involvement, etc. 

Being in university might give you a foot up, as you might be more mature and have more life experience. 

But I feel that at the end of the day it doesn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## matt1994

That's kind of my view too, being a little bit ahead of the game might help a little.


----------



## MKos

matt1994 said:
			
		

> I wonder who usually has the greater chance, people coming out of high school or people already in university?



I'm going to go out on the limb and be textbook and say it depends on of course the marks through CFAT and all the application process, but I guess my two cents, probably University, because they can look at your marks in Uni and make a better guess on your academic performance, where as they take a chance with High School kids they don't know necessarily how they will adjust to University life, where as someone currently there, if they are doing well they can make a better educated guess?

My 2 cents.


----------



## matt1994

Whatever they go by, I hope it doesn't matter! I hope we all get in!


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3or07s/ Please excuse the American setting. 

My attempt at attaching the gif failed.


----------



## Cui

I wonder what the RC staff talk about at their parties. They probably do laugh at the dumb stuff that we applicants sometimes say  :facepalm:


----------



## Chalupas

Patience is a virtue ...to bad I have discovered over the last few months I have none lol
I keep contimplating calling the RC but I do not wanna come across as anxious haha


----------



## matthew1786

This summer I plan on working overtime, and bringing my level of physical fitness as high as I can. 
If I get offered the job, I'm going to work part time until the CF tells me to quit my job and focus completely on physical training.


----------



## MKos

Cui said:
			
		

> I wonder what the RC staff talk about at their parties. They probably do laugh at the dumb stuff that we applicants sometimes say  :facepalm:



They were all where we were at some point weren't they?


----------



## Jarnhamar

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> This summer I plan on working overtime, and bringing my level of physical fitness as high as I can.
> If I get offered the job, I'm going to work part time until the CF tells me to quit my job and focus completely on physical training.



You'll never feel like you have enough time to focus on PT.
There will always be a reason or an excuse not to.
If you're THAT serious about getting in shape then start tomorrow. Don't make an excuse why you can't. Go do 30 minutes of cardio and spend an hour lifting weights.


----------



## matthew1786

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You'll never feel like you have enough time to focus on PT.
> There will always be a reason or an excuse not to.
> If you're THAT serious about getting in shape then start tomorrow. Don't make an excuse why you can't. Go do 30 minutes of cardio and spend an hour lifting weights.



What? Wait.. what just happened?  

I think you are under the impression that I don't do any PT now! Unfortunately my life right now demands that I can't focus on it, doesn't mean I don't do it. When exams season is over, I will be able to focus on PT. Until then, finals come first, and PT second.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Hour and a half a day, 5 days a week Eat right. That should be enough focus.

Over do it and you'll be more inclined to quit.


----------



## The_Falcon

Cui said:
			
		

> I wonder what the RC staff talk about at their parties. They probably do laugh at the dumb stuff that we applicants sometimes say  :facepalm:



Nope, most don't even know about this site.  And those that do, don't care.  

As for calling us, if you are merit listed don't call us repeatedly "just to check in", we will call you if/when you are selected, RC's having nothing to do with the selection process.


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> Cool, I am a first year arts student at Waterloo, and will be a Sociology/Legal Studies double major starting this fall as a 2nd year.
> 
> I applied for civvy-u ROTP as well, didn't apply for RMC.
> 
> I applied for armour and logistics as well, just that they are in completely opposite orders haha.



Legal Studies, thats great! I'm assuming you'll be wanting to write the LSAT later on?

I am enrolled in a Specialized Honours program, but I am considering just switching to the regular Honours... I'd like a little more variety in the courses I can take. I took a Modes of Reasoning course this year and it was one of those life changing courses that completely changes the way you think/look at the world and interact with people. 

As for all of the comments regarding how competitive applications are, I am leaving it all up to the members of the CF who take care of it. I had originally applied NCM, intending to complete my degree part time, and if I am not accepted into the ROTP, I will try and flip my application back and try to go that way. I figure all of the reasons I want to be an Officer are just as applicable as an NCM. 

If I am declined, I will write a little more about myself, my background and my application to serve as a comparison for people. Right now, I don't think it does any good for us all to compare our stats or constantly question our worthiness. 

If I were to put my two cents in regarding prep, if you google 20 msr training it brings up the remedial training program that the PSP staff use with people who have failed the shuttle run. I have been focusing on jogging until this week, and now I am mixing it up with this program so that I have experience with getting faster as I run instead of maintaining pace.


----------



## gawnewiththewind

oaktown said:
			
		

> Everyone a little too on edge to post? What's everyone planning for the summer - forget the contract and what not, who's got plans? I'm a reservist so I'm on course. Any others?



I am working for the month of May, and then travelling around the world all of June and the first week of July. Once I get home, I am off again to the Calgary Stampede! After that, it depends on whether I've made it this year. If I did, I will just relax and spend time with family until recruit camp. If I didn't, I'll be heading to Waterloo, UAlberta, or Carleton for engineering. If I am extremely unlucky and don't make it into any universities, I am moving east to find work (and perhaps a real winter!) and I'll reapply in September! 

On another note, my friends are finding great amusement in trolling me. My phone buzzes once regardless of whether someone is calling or texting me (it is broken) and so for the last week and a half, they have been coordinating with each other to text me at random times between 8 and 4. I, of course, think it's a call (maybe even THE call!) and grab my phone, only to find them asking if CFRC has called and if I know I'm going to RMC or not yet. They find it hilarious. Needless to say, I am REALLY looking forward to learning the board's decision on my application.


----------



## The eternal learner

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> On another note, my friends are finding great amusement in trolling me. My phone buzzes once regardless of whether someone is calling or texting me (it is broken) and so for the last week and a half, they have been coordinating with each other to text me at random times between 8 and 4. I, of course, think it's a call (maybe even THE call!) and grab my phone, only to find them asking if CFRC has called and if I know I'm going to RMC or not yet. They find it hilarious.



That's so evil  >

I would do this to them if they dared do that to me ( see attachment )


----------



## oaktown

Just got looking at my last years notice of selection and terms of service. To give a rough outline of how it played out for me last year - ***1)This is just my experience and doesn't mean it will be the same for you or this year at all and 2) Use this info how you wish to help you sleep at night or plan your summer again acknowledging it was based on MY experience and could very well be different ***- My notice of selection arrived  27-Apr it included: That I was selected, for which institute, degree program, MOSID, and who I needed to respond to with my intentions and by when (Also I was told this response was just of my intentions, until you sign anything nothing is official...as seen since I ended up turning down my offer) AND, my terms of service arrived 14-July it included: Posted to (institution), Rank, Pay, MOSID, Transfer date, and terms of service (length)..it then said again you have x-amount of days to reply before moving forward...and I was told this reply was a bit more of a commitment more like 99% yes I'm in, but again NOTHING is official, especially with the military until the paper is signed and even then until you are on the ground....this is from past experience with courses etc.

Hope this info gives you all some more insight. Also I hope all are keeping busy and well.


----------



## jparkin

oaktown said:
			
		

> Just got looking at my last years notice of selection and terms of service. To give a rough outline of how it played out for me last year - ***1)This is just my experience and doesn't mean it will be the same for you or this year at all and 2) Use this info how you wish to help you sleep at night or plan your summer again acknowledging it was based on MY experience and could very well be different ***- My notice of selection arrived  27-Apr it included: That I was selected, for which institute, degree program, MOSID, and who I needed to respond to with my intentions and by when (Also I was told this response was just of my intentions, until you sign anything nothing is official...as seen since I ended up turning down my offer) AND, my terms of service arrived 14-July it included: Posted to (institution), Rank, Pay, MOSID, Transfer date, and terms of service (length)..it then said again you have x-amount of days to reply before moving forward...and I was told this reply was a bit more of a commitment more like 99% yes I'm in, but again NOTHING is official, especially with the military until the paper is signed and even then until you are on the ground....this is from past experience with courses etc.
> 
> Hope this info gives you all some more insight. Also I hope all are keeping busy and well.



Thanks oaktown, it's nice to have a source that has been there/done that as far as receiving an offer goes.


----------



## Jakinder

Post removed:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99046.0.html


----------



## The Travel Is There

oaktown said:
			
		

> Everyone a little too on edge to post? What's everyone planning for the summer - forget the contract and what not, who's got plans? I'm a reservist so I'm on course. Any others?



Student Border Services Officer with Canada Border Services Agency.


----------



## MKos

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Student Border Services Officer with Canada Border Services Agency.



I wanted to do that..


----------



## The Travel Is There

MKos said:
			
		

> I wanted to do that..



Did you apply?

Or just not get selected?


----------



## migperreault

Student Border Services Officer with Canada Border Services Agency.
[/quote]

what is that


----------



## The Travel Is There

migperreault said:
			
		

> Student Border Services Officer with Canada Border Services Agency.
> 
> 
> what is that



Border guard for the summer. 

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/job-emploi/student-etudiant/sbso-aesf-eng.html


----------



## Cui

If you are a post-secondary student, like in university or college, I don't know about CEGEP, you can work for the Canadian Border Services as a border services officer. 

A border services officer is just someone who makes sure that people have the proper documents (i.e passport, visa) when they come into Canada, and also that they don't have anything that they are not supposed to have (i.e. weapons, drugs, organic product, etc.). 

Students will be employed for the summer doing that, I don't know if it's under the supervision of an actual border services officer or not, someone who know more about it can shed some light about it.


----------



## The Travel Is There

Cui said:
			
		

> If you are a post-secondary student, like in university or college, I don't know about CEGEP, you can work for the Canadian Border Services as a border services officer.
> 
> A border services officer is just someone who makes sure that people have the proper documents (i.e passport, visa) when they come into Canada, and also that they don't have anything that they are not supposed to have (i.e. weapons, drugs, organic product, etc.).
> 
> Students will be employed for the summer doing that, I don't know if it's under the supervision of an actual border services officer or not, someone who know more about it can shed some light about it.



Students work along side seasoned BSO's.

They typically only work in primary inspection though.

They also work in postal and commerical operations. 

They no longer work at land crossings since officers are now armed.


----------



## Cui

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Students work along side seasoned BSO's.
> 
> They typically only work in primary inspection though.
> 
> They also work in postal and commerical operations.
> 
> They no longer work at land crossings since officers are now armed.



Cool, thanks for the info. I thought about applying, but then since I have to travel for the summer, I can't really commit to it for the whole summer. But good to know.


----------



## migperreault

Is it in any city with a CFRC? Because it's written that only one city in quebec needs that job...


----------



## The Travel Is There

migperreault said:
			
		

> Is it in any city with a CFRC? Because it's written that only one city in quebec needs that job...



Its not with the Canadian Forces.

Its with Canada Border Services Agency.


----------



## Chalupas

Not to increase anxiety or anything haha ... But I called my  local RC (London, ont) and was told that all first round selections have been made and they have been sent to the national center for final processing and approval and distribution of offers will begin within the next two weeks, closer to may 1st was the date I was given


----------



## matthew1786

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Not to increase anxiety or anything haha ... But I called my  local RC (London, ont) and was told that all first round selections have been made and they have been sent to the national center for final processing and approval and distribution of offers will begin within the next two weeks, closer to may 1st was the date I was given



Failed!  ;D


----------



## Cui

So no news before I finish my finals?  :crybaby:

Oh well, I guess the wait will be worth it in the end.


----------



## AndrewDJ2012

Since i was a child my brother and I have both always wanted to join the Canadian Forces to serve our country. He will be applying for Infantry and I will be applying for Aeronautical Engineering at RMC in September with Pilot as my first trade choice and Infantry officer as my second. My marks in High school were nothing to be shy about. No science or math classes below 91% in grade 11/12. However i didn't feel like i had yet accumulated the appropriate amount of knowledge to make the most out of my education at RMC. So i did a preparation year at Uvic taking Computer Science and general math classes to better perfect the skills i will require. 

Physically I have always been very fit due to both my summer job tree planting and my extracurricular activities involving ski racing, baseball, and field lacrosse. Of course I also follow a workout routine involving a minimum  of 8 hours a week.

Currently my major weakness which i plan to work at with full devotion over the following year is my language skill in both English and French. While focusing on my language studies I will also be taking additional preparation classes through http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm Which i highly recommend to anyone. 

Some people tell me I have over prepared by spending 2 years preparing after High School. All i tell them is that In order to be all I can be there will never be to much preparation, I will always be preparing. For the entirety of my life i will always be  striving  to better myself in order to protect my country, friends, family, and peace as best as I can. 

The only aspect this leaves me short on in my application is volunteer work. Which I am currently looking at my options.
 Do any of you have any suggestions for volunteer work which you found rewarding while offering the possibility of a leadership role? 

Getting very excited now though, only one year left of preparation before RMC!!


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> So no news before I finish my finals?  :crybaby:



Heading in for my last exam of the year today.... History of Astronomy. Hope yours go well!


----------



## migperreault

I thought that it would be for this week...


----------



## Cui

JPye said:
			
		

> Heading in for my last exam of the year today.... History of Astronomy. Hope yours go well!



You are a lucky man, I still have 3 left to go. Criminology on Monday, French on Friday, and History of WWII on Saturday. 

It's gonna be a fun week. Hope your exam went well if you wrote it already, if not, good luck!


----------



## matthew1786

Cui said:
			
		

> You are a lucky man, I still have 3 left to go. Criminology on Monday, French on Friday, and History of WWII on Saturday.
> 
> It's gonna be a fun week. Hope your exam went well if you wrote it already, if not, good luck!



Since we are discussing exam schedules:

April 17th: Properties of Materials in Electrical Engineering
April 20th: Introduction to Electronics
April 26th: Electromagnetic Fields

Not looking forward to it... at all!  >


----------



## The eternal learner

AndrewDJ2012 said:
			
		

> Do any of you have any suggestions for volunteer work which you found rewarding while offering the possibility of a leadership role?



In fact I do. and this might help others that might be looking for some extra volunteering experience.

Volunteering with the YMCA in the weight room as a welcoming staff (W.S.), a personal trainer (P.T.) or Chief instructor (C.I.) was and still is an awesome experience. For P.T. or C.I. positions, first you need to get a personal training certificate, which you can obtain through the YMCA, (it takes a year to complete) or through CAN-FIT-PRO (which takes a month around).  the advantages of volunteering as a P.T. instead of a W.S. when you are hired by the YMCA, you will be placed with a co-worker on the gym floor and your volunteering job will be to :

greet the members, 
assist the members, 
making sure that members are following the rules of the floor, 
enforcing the rules of the floor,
solve disputes between members, 
seeing that all the equipments and instruments are in proper and functioning order,
seeing that the welcoming staff on the floor are doing their job,
forming all new welcoming staff and personal trainers that will work along side you, 
giving personal training sessions while keeping an eye on the floor,
administrating first aid.

So like you can see, it helps you on multitasking, initiative, leadership skills,  people skills, keeping fit and you are giving back to the community in time and assistance. And you might be surprised by how many Regs and Reservists train at the YMCAs. 

the minimum hours that they require from a W.S. or P.T. is 3 hrs a week. If you are good and dedicated, they will promote you to Chief Instructor. C.I.'s have more responsibilities than P.T.'s and you will be payed for your hours, but you will need to give a minimum of 5hrs a week and if you want, you can keep your 3hrs of volunteering a week as well.

Hope it helps

And good luck to all in the up coming weeks


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> You are a lucky man, I still have 3 left to go. Criminology on Monday, French on Friday, and History of WWII on Saturday.
> 
> It's gonna be a fun week. Hope your exam went well if you wrote it already, if not, good luck!



It went well! Thanks for the well wishes though. 

Your classes sound much more interesting, although after taking this course I am a wonderful repository of UFI. 

And.... I'm female  :nod:


----------



## Cui

JPye said:
			
		

> It went well! Thanks for the well wishes though.
> 
> Your classes sound much more interesting, although after taking this course I am a wonderful repository of UFI.
> 
> And.... I'm female  :nod:



Ooops, sorry about that  

Glad to see that it went well, I used to do Reach for the Top in high school; so I know what it feels like to be a repository of UFI  ;D


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Something that my little brother sent to me. I found it very interesting, and thought ya'll like to see it!

Peter van Uhm: Why I chose a gun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjAsM1vAhW0


----------



## Cui

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> Something that my little brother sent to me. I found it very interesting, and thought ya'll like to see it!
> 
> Peter van Uhm: Why I chose a gun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjAsM1vAhW0



It has been floating around on here for quite some time now. I'm actually a really big fan of TED talks, and it's a really good talk.


----------



## matt1994

A new week is here! Hopefully we get some news!


----------



## Chalupas

Indeed lol
Goodluck to everyone !


----------



## JPye

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Since we are discussing exam schedules:
> 
> April 17th: Properties of Materials in Electrical Engineering
> April 20th: Introduction to Electronics
> April 26th: Electromagnetic Fields
> 
> Not looking forward to it... at all!  >



Wow, sounds like an intense exam period for you! I'm sorry if I've missed it in a prior post, but where are you going to school? 

Cui: Good luck with the Criminology exam today!


----------



## Cui

JPye said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like an intense exam period for you! I'm sorry if I've missed it in a prior post, but where are you going to school?
> 
> Cui: Good luck with the Criminology exam today!



Thanks!  ;D

As well, I think Matthew goes to school in Montreal...


----------



## matthew1786

JPye said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like an intense exam period for you! I'm sorry if I've missed it in a prior post, but where are you going to school?
> 
> Cui: Good luck with the Criminology exam today!



McGill, in Montreal.



			
				matt1994 said:
			
		

> A new week is here! Hopefully we get some news!



 :ditto:


----------



## matthew1786

did189 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am recently interested in Royal Military College because of the engineer program they offer.
> I haven't attended any universities yet, but
> I am going to attend a civilian university this September.
> Is it possible to apply to Royal Military College as a transfer student (ROTP) after my first year of a civilian university?
> I heard that all new RMC students must attend First Year Orientation Period.
> Is that mean I have to start as a first year student in RMC?
> 
> Is it possible to transfer from a civilian university to RMC?



Which civilian University do you plan on attending? I guess if you start your schooling elsewhere and end up at RMC one year later, you only have to gain. From what I have seen on youtuve, FYOP seems really fun, so that is a plus!


----------



## jwtg

This ought to get you guys all excited.  RMC 2012 Joining Instructions - in other words, part of the package many of you are waiting to receive.

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp


----------



## Chalupas

Why must you do this to us


----------



## matthew1786

jwtg said:
			
		

> This ought to get you guys all excited.  RMC 2012 Joining Instructions - in other words, part of the package many of you are waiting to receive.
> 
> http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp



anic:

Here come the questions!  ;D


----------



## MKos

jwtg said:
			
		

> This ought to get you guys all excited.  RMC 2012 Joining Instructions - in other words, part of the package many of you are waiting to receive.
> 
> http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp



Wow they already have it all setup.....well this isn't gonna help the anxiety for the next couple weeks, pray to god we all got our files in on time to the board for first round

Good Luck Mates


----------



## Phoebe

Follow these joining instructions religiously. Even in the cadet program, if you are missing items from your kit that you are required to bring, you are just providing the staff a reason to rip you a new one. 

-Phoebe


----------



## MKos

Do you all know if this is mailed to you? Like as a package?


----------



## jwtg

MKos said:
			
		

> Do you all know if this is mailed to you? Like as a package?



This may vary from one CFRC to another.  You may be sent a package in the mail, you might receive a package when you go down to the recruiting center to enroll, or it might be e-mailed to you.  I received mine as an e-mail attachment.

For what it's worth, Phoebe is right- do what the joining instructions say, whether or not they make sense to you.  Bring matching underwear, bring white socks, all the other items it tells you to bring.  Some items, like they say, you will have to purchase once you arrive at CFLRS.  

Also, for your own benefit, make sure you receive your joining instructions.  My recruiter forgot to send them to me- I only got them because I knew to ask for them.  Make sure you ask for them if you're not given them; they contain quite a bit of important information.

Good luck!


----------



## MKos

jwtg said:
			
		

> This may vary from one CFRC to another.  You may be sent a package in the mail, you might receive a package when you go down to the recruiting center to enroll, or it might be e-mailed to you.  I received mine as an e-mail attachment.
> 
> For what it's worth, Phoebe is right- do what the joining instructions say, whether or not they make sense to you.  Bring matching underwear, bring white socks, all the other items it tells you to bring.  Some items, like they say, you will have to purchase once you arrive at CFLRS.
> 
> Also, for your own benefit, make sure you receive your joining instructions.  My recruiter forgot to send them to me- I only got them because I knew to ask for them.  Make sure you ask for them if you're not given them; they contain quite a bit of important information.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for clearing that up...so I guess wait for a bit, then call the RC to see their way of letting you know wether it be a call, email, post or something etc?


----------



## Alex.Landry

I have a tough week ahead. It would be nice to have an acceptance to soften the week 

But this release of information will have to do for now 

 Welcome to the Final Sprint everyone!


----------



## jwtg

MKos said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up...so I guess wait for a bit, then call the RC to see their way of letting you know wether it be a call, email, post or something etc?


When the recruiting centers know who is being offered jobs, they're going to contact those people and let them know.  I got a phone call.  I don't know how others got their notice.

Just sit tight.  It will come eventually.


----------



## matt1994

Having the Joining Instructions out might be a good sign that news is on the way! Just made me more excited!


----------



## matthew1786

Last year the selections started being announced to the applicants on Friday April 15th, 2011. So that probably means... any day now folks! (Well, at least that was when people started posting on the forum!)


----------



## matt1994

My buddy got the news on April 20th last year.. And I hope you are right (about any day now)!


----------



## Phoebe

My money is on this Friday. April 15th of last year landed on the third Friday of the month. This Friday is also the third Friday of this month. 

Maybe I'm correct,  or I'm just going crazy due to the anticipation. .


-Phoebe


----------



## JPye

Phoebe said:
			
		

> My money is on this Friday. April 15th of last year landed on the third Friday of the month. This Friday is also the third Friday of this month.
> 
> Maybe I'm correct,  or I'm just going crazy due to the anticipation. .
> 
> 
> -Phoebe



Love the pattern seeking! I think we're all going a little nuts with anticipation at this point.


----------



## jwtg

Phoebe said:
			
		

> . . .  or I'm just going crazy due to the anticipation. .


Probably, but understandably!


----------



## gawnewiththewind

matt1994 said:
			
		

> Having the Joining Instructions out might be a good sign that news is on the way! Just made me more excited!



Me too! I hope Phoebe's right with her calculations and we start getting good news soon! That being said, my friend didn't get a call until mid-May last year.


----------



## JPye

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> Me too! I hope Phoebe's right with her calculations and we start getting good news soon! That being said, my friend didn't get a call until mid-May last year.



Last time I went in the nice Sgt. at the RC said offers trickle in right through to August depending on people rejecting offers and so on. I figure anytime between now and August, unless I get a rejection letter/call right off the bat!

That still doesn't help with the anticipation factor though lol


----------



## Phoebe

I just called CFRC Hamilton. The recruiter responsible for processing the ROTP applicants had said that no offers have been sent out but should be later on in the week.

My bet on Friday is looking really good right now. 

-Phoebe


----------



## scriptox

Phobos said:
			
		

> I just called CFRC Hamilton. The recruiter responsible for processing the ROTP applicants had said that no offers have been sent out but should be later on in the week.
> 
> My bet on Friday is looking really good right now.
> 
> -Phoebe



My heart just skipped a beat as I read that reply. Since I am applying from CFRC Hamilton as well, that news sends shivers down my spine. 

As always, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cui

Just got off the phone with my file manager from CFRC Det. Kitchener, she said that although the proposed timeline is for this to be done on Friday, there have been some delays. She said that hopefully they'll have the results by Friday still, but if not, then next week. 

Update on my situation, I will finish my exams here in Waterloo this week, and will be going back home to Toronto for the summer. Most likely my file will be sent to CFRC Toronto for them to notify me, and do all the paperwork there if I get accepted. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Domo777

Just received an email from my file manager out of CFRC London and said the results are in.  Those of you who are a CT like myself will find out really soon through D Mil C7.  

Dave


----------



## JPye

Anyone else here awaiting results from CFRC Barrie?


----------



## jwtg

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Just received an email from my file manager out of CFRC London and said the results are in.  Those of you who are a CT like myself will find out really soon through D Mil C7.
> 
> Dave


Do you know if CTs are lumped in competition with ROTP candidates of Civvie street?  Or are you guys competing for a separate number of allocated spots, specifically for CTs?  Mostly, is there any reason to believe that CTs might know earlier than civilian applicants?

Just curious.


----------



## stretch

jwtg said:
			
		

> Do you know if CT's are lumped in competition with ROTP candidates of Civvie street?  Or are you guys competing for a separate number of allocated spots, specifically for CTs?  Mostly, is there any reason to believe that CTs might know earlier than civilian applicants?
> 
> Just curious.



When I was talking to a recruitment buddy of mine in Mississauga he told me that there are different numbers for CT's, and he wouldn't be surprised if the CT spots fill up that we get thrown in with the rest of the Civ candidates. I would have expected us to receive notice much much later than civilians but who knows.

I don't have much faith in my D mil C 7 file manager, I'm not sure what I can do about that but (insert name here) has seemed to know less about this process than myself, so ill be checking the boards daily (more like hourly) to hear about any CT notifications. Please CT's update as soon as you know to help the rest of us, I will do the same.


----------



## Domo777

Got good news today everyone!  ROTP next year for me!!! 3rd times a charm!!!


----------



## matthew1786

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Got good news today everyone!  ROTP next year for me!!! 3rd times a charm!!!



You got the call? Details please!  :nod:


----------



## matt1994

Yes, details would be nice, and congratulations!!


----------



## Cui

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Got good news today everyone!  ROTP next year for me!!! 3rd times a charm!!!



Congrats!

Good to hear that at least some of us are moving forward  ;D


----------



## scriptox

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Got good news today everyone!  ROTP next year for me!!! 3rd times a charm!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Chalupas

Congrats what trade were you accepte for ?


----------



## jparkin

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Got good news today everyone!  ROTP next year for me!!! 3rd times a charm!!!



Congrats!


----------



## oaktown

Congrats

I am also a CT out of London, however I have was told by the RC that they now have nothing to do with my file and it was all through D MIL C 7 .. and based on my experience last year when I was offered my CT any and all news came from DMIL. I wish the RC in London would have e-mailed me to tell me that results were in for CT's so thanks for the post letting us know, and again Congrats!


----------



## matt1994

What's a CT?


----------



## matthew1786

matt1994 said:
			
		

> What's a CT?



Component transfer. Usually from reserves.


----------



## matt1994

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Component transfer. Usually from reserves.




Ahh! Okay, thanks!


----------



## MKos

Phobos said:
			
		

> I just called CFRC Hamilton. The recruiter responsible for processing the ROTP applicants had said that no offers have been sent out but should be later on in the week.
> 
> My bet on Friday is looking really good right now.
> 
> -Phoebe



Phoebe I am also applying through CFRC Hamilton hopefully we could get ours on the same day  ;D


----------



## Domo777

I received an email today from my CFRC London file manager and was told to call D MIL C7 in Ottawa. I was also told to prepare for good news!  It took forever to get a hold of Ottawa but when I did, I was told I was accepted and I'll get more official details in the coming days or weeks.  My CT was from 4RCR to Air Combat Systems Officer.  
This is my 3rd time I've applied and I finally got it right this time around!

Good luck to everyone!
Thanks for the congrats!
Dave


----------



## MKos

Domo777 said:
			
		

> I received an email today from my CFRC London file manager and was told to call D MIL C7 in Ottawa. I was also told to prepare for good news!  It took forever to get a hold of Ottawa but when I did, I was told I was accepted and I'll get more official details in the coming days or weeks.  My CT was from 4RCR to Air Combat Systems Officer.
> This is my 3rd time I've applied and I finally got it right this time around!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> Thanks for the congrats!
> Dave



Congrats DOMO!


----------



## matthew1786

Domo777 said:
			
		

> I received an email today from my CFRC London file manager and was told to call D MIL C7 in Ottawa. I was also told to prepare for good news!  It took forever to get a hold of Ottawa but when I did, I was told I was accepted and I'll get more official details in the coming days or weeks.  My CT was from 4RCR to Air Combat Systems Officer.
> This is my 3rd time I've applied and I finally got it right this time around!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> Thanks for the congrats!
> Dave



Good job! Proof that perseverance really does pay off!


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Domo777 said:
			
		

> I received an email today from my CFRC London file manager and was told to call D MIL C7 in Ottawa. I was also told to prepare for good news!  It took forever to get a hold of Ottawa but when I did, I was told I was accepted and I'll get more official details in the coming days or weeks.  My CT was from 4RCR to Air Combat Systems Officer.
> This is my 3rd time I've applied and I finally got it right this time around!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> Thanks for the congrats!
> Dave



That's fantastic news! Way to keep positive, and congrats on finally making it!


----------



## Azaryev_SN

Hello fellow applicants! I've applied for the second time and anxiously waiting for the results. 
Hypothetically speaking, If I do get accepted, when will the BMQ commence? Would it be during the following summer or next year?
I am going to call CFRC Toronto and ask when are the first offers being initiated but I've just been wondering if anyone else already got accepted and when can I anticipate a call from them? Thanks in advance, and good luck to y'all.


----------



## jparkin

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Hypothetically speaking, If I do get accepted, when will the BMQ commence?



Seeing as this is your second time applying and all, shouldn't you know it's a BMOQ? BMQ is for those training for a position as an NCM, while BMOQ is for those training to be an officer. 



			
				Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Would it be during the following summer or next year?



It would be the summer after your first year of ROTP. 



			
				Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> I've just been wondering if anyone else already got accepted



If you do a quick read of the past few pages of this thread, you'll be able to see who has been accepted and under what circumstances.



			
				Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> when can I anticipate a call from them?



Again, if you do a quick read of the last few pages of this thread, you will notice that there has lots of discussion over when the calls are likely to come. It seems to me like lots of this stuff is pretty basic and some of it should have been researched by you in preparation for your interview. Possible troll?


----------



## dcs

I am pleased to announce that my younger son has been advised that he has been accepted to RMC Kingston - Civil Engineering.... Trade - Construction Engineer.    He is thrilled to say the least and looking forward to joining his brother there next year.     

Received via e-mail to him this afternoon.  He was dealing with the Toronto Recruiting Office.

Best of luck to those still waiting to hear.  I am sure that offers will continue over the next couple of months and many will receive the good news.


----------



## matt1994

Good for him! Hopefully some of us also hear that kind of news! Offers coming out now folks! Get ready to hear at anytime (hopefully)!!


----------



## jparkin

dcs said:
			
		

> I am pleased to announce that my younger son has been advised that he has been accepted to RMC Kingston - Civil Engineering.... Trade - Construction Engineer.    He is thrilled to say the least and looking forward to joining his brother there next year.
> 
> Received via e-mail to him this afternoon.  He was dealing with the Toronto Recruiting Office.
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting to hear.  I am sure that offers will continue over the next couple of months and many will receive the good news.


Nice, glad to hear!


----------



## JPye

dcs said:
			
		

> I am pleased to announce that my younger son has been advised that he has been accepted to RMC Kingston - Civil Engineering.... Trade - Construction Engineer.    He is thrilled to say the least and looking forward to joining his brother there next year.
> 
> Received via e-mail to him this afternoon.  He was dealing with the Toronto Recruiting Office.
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting to hear.  I am sure that offers will continue over the next couple of months and many will receive the good news.



That's great news! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Cui

dcs said:
			
		

> I am pleased to announce that my younger son has been advised that he has been accepted to RMC Kingston - Civil Engineering.... Trade - Construction Engineer.    He is thrilled to say the least and looking forward to joining his brother there next year.
> 
> Received via e-mail to him this afternoon.  He was dealing with the Toronto Recruiting Office.
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting to hear.  I am sure that offers will continue over the next couple of months and many will receive the good news.



That's awesome news! Didn't know that CFRC Toronto is that fast


----------



## Azaryev_SN

Thank you for your reply. However, doing so did take its toll. I don't appreciate you placing assumptions about people based on such little foundation. One would anticipate none of this kind of judgmental behaviour on a legitimate communication platform like this. I was just clarifying, because some recruitment officers gave me misleading information, or perhaps their message was misconstrued. In regards to reading previous posts, I would have done so if it weren't for my finals this week. I was simply trying to get away with someone summarizing it for me in a few words, and that is all.


----------



## JPye

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply. However, doing so did take its toll. I don't appreciate you placing assumptions about people based on such little foundation. One would anticipate none of this kind of judgmental behaviour on a legitimate communication platform like this. I was just clarifying, because some recruitment officers gave me misleading information, or perhaps their message was misconstrued. In regards to reading previous posts, I would have done so if it weren't for my finals this week. I was simply trying to get away with someone summarizing it for me in a few words, and that is all.



Don't normally say this kind of thing, but Dude.... It's a forum. On the internet. Post at your own peril (as I am now).

Good luck with your finals!  ;D


----------



## MJP

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply. However, doing so did take its toll. I don't appreciate you placing assumptions about people based on such little foundation. One would anticipate none of this kind of judgmental behaviour on a legitimate communication platform like this. I was just clarifying, because some recruitment officers gave me misleading information, or perhaps their message was misconstrued. In regards to reading previous posts, I would have done so if it weren't for my finals this week. I was simply trying to get away with someone summarizing it for me in a few words, and that is all.



Paraphrased as "I am shocked that someone asked me to do my own homework and due diligence on something as important as my future career.  So shocked, that I must use big words to downplay that shock and try to shame others for debasing me by the use of big words that have little meaning to mock their attempts to gently steer me on the right path" or words to that effect. 

Dude we place a high value on folks doing a bit of reading before they ask a question here.  These folks were nice, outside of this thread and maybe even in the real world people might not be so nice.    :nod:


----------



## matthew1786

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply. However, doing so did take its toll. I don't appreciate you placing assumptions about people based on such little foundation. One would anticipate none of this kind of judgmental behaviour on a legitimate communication platform like this. I was just clarifying, because some recruitment officers gave me misleading information, or perhaps their message was misconstrued. In regards to reading previous posts, I would have done so if it weren't for my finals this week. I was simply trying to get away with someone summarizing it for me in a few words, and that is all.



Who exactly are you directing this to?


----------



## Azaryev_SN

MJP said:
			
		

> Paraphrased as "I am shocked that someone asked me to do my own homework and due diligence on something as important as my future career.  So shocked, that I must use big words to downplay that shock and try to shame others for debasing me by the use of big words that have little meaning to mock their attempts to gently steer me on the right path" or words to that effect.
> 
> Dude we place a high value on folks doing a bit of reading before they ask a question here.  These folks were nice, outside of this thread and maybe even in the real world people might not be so nice.    :nod:



Fair enough. Thank you.


----------



## Chalupas

Just got the call !
Il be attending RMC Kingston as an infantry officer cadet for military and strategic studies woohoo !
Goodluck to everyone else !!!!!


----------



## MKos

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Just got the call !
> Il be attending RMC Kingston as an infantry officer cadet for military and strategic studies woohoo !
> Goodluck to everyone else !!!!!



Congrat Chalupas! What RC are you out of?


----------



## SkyHeff

Just want to remind people of a few things now that offers are being given out:
1) If Bloggins receives his offer today, that doesn't mean you didn't receive one. Take a breath, do 20 pushuups and be patient
2) Don't flood the CFRC's asking if your offer is in, each phone call of that type is one less offer (yours maybe) that is delayed in being delivered. Instead, everytime you want to call in, do 20 pushups.
3) People are going to post their good news, and you are going to wonder why you haven't heard. You'll log out, check facebook then come back and see what is new in this thread 5 minutes later. Every time you check this thread, do 20 pushups!


----------



## Chalupas

Im out of CFRC London


----------



## JPye

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Just want to remind people of a few things now that offers are being given out:
> 1) If Bloggins receives his offer today, that doesn't mean you didn't receive one. Take a breath, do 20 pushuups and be patient
> 2) Don't flood the CFRC's asking if your offer is in, each phone call of that type is one less offer (yours maybe) that is delayed in being delivered. Instead, everytime you want to call in, do 20 pushups.
> 3) People are going to post their good news, and you are going to wonder why you haven't heard. You'll log out, check facebook then come back and see what is new in this thread 5 minutes later. Every time you check this thread, do 20 pushups!



This is great! I am hitting the road, heading out for a girl's getaway, so I won't be checking the thread obsessively. Not as many push-ups for me.... But I will still be doing my "clear my head" jog!

Good luck to everyone with offers coming in and I hope everyone who has Final Exams does well  ;D


----------



## stretch

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Just want to remind people of a few things now that offers are being given out:
> 1) If Bloggins receives his offer today, that doesn't mean you didn't receive one. Take a breath, do 20 pushuups and be patient
> 2) Don't flood the CFRC's asking if your offer is in, each phone call of that type is one less offer (yours maybe) that is delayed in being delivered. Instead, everytime you want to call in, do 20 pushups.
> 3) People are going to post their good news, and you are going to wonder why you haven't heard. You'll log out, check facebook then come back and see what is new in this thread 5 minutes later. Every time you check this thread, do 20 pushups!



I come back and check just for the pleasure of doing pushups!


----------



## matthew1786

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Just got the call !
> Il be attending RMC Kingston as an infantry officer cadet for military and strategic studies woohoo !
> Goodluck to everyone else !!!!!



Good job and Congrats!


----------



## Chalupas

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cui

Chalupas said:
			
		

> Just got the call !
> Il be attending RMC Kingston as an infantry officer cadet for military and strategic studies woohoo !
> Goodluck to everyone else !!!!!



Congrats! That's awesome to hear!

Good luck with the rest of your career!


----------



## JPye

Got my call!!!

Logistics Officer, Civilian University!


----------



## gawnewiththewind

JPye said:
			
		

> Got my call!!!
> 
> Logistics Officer, Civilian University!



That's great! Congrats!


----------



## albud289

I got a call yesterday and received an offer for engineering at RMC-kingston. However, I will do my first year at CMR-St Jean, and the MCC was unsure of which kind of engineering (I chose mechanical, electrical, civil). My MOC is electrical and mechanical engineering (EME) officer in the Army.  ;D


I was actually surprised I got my offer that early, I expected it around 1 week later.


----------



## KY-WPG

Wow, when it rains, it pours! 

Congrats everyone! 

So no one from Ottawa so far?


----------



## matthew1786

JPye said:
			
		

> Got my call!!!
> 
> Logistics Officer, Civilian University!



I knew it! Congrats!  



			
				albud289 said:
			
		

> I got a call yesterday and received an offer for engineering at RMC-kingston. However, I will do my first year at CMR-St Jean, and the MCC was unsure of which kind of engineering (I chose mechanical, electrical, civil). My MOC is electrical and mechanical engineering (EME) officer in the Army.  ;D
> 
> 
> I was actually surprised I got my offer that early, I expected it around 1 week later.



Congrats to you too!


----------



## sasquatchmatt16

anybody from Ottawa CFRC get the call yet?


----------



## 742_guy

sasquatchmatt16 said:
			
		

> anybody from Ottawa CFRC get the call yet?



Haven't heard anything, fingers are crossed that we hear something before the weekend!


----------



## matthew1786

OK, so I just got off the phone with my file manager. She advised that CFRC Montreal has not yet received the selections. She also mentioned that all selections in Quebec are done through CFRC Quebec City and they are the ones responsible for updating the "database". When this database is updated, that is when Montreal (and other CFRCs in the province) have access to view who was selected. So in essence, CFRC Quebec City is like the central for the province. It would make sense to assume that other provinces follow the same type of system.

So, anyone applying out of Quebec get any call backs yet? If not, it is because we are still all waiting on Quebec city to update this mysterious "database"!

Cheers.


----------



## The Travel Is There

Have not heard anything from Ottawa either.

Remain calm though. I'm sure the offers will come soon enough.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Curiosity wishes me to ask is anyone else applying from Kingston?

I'm originally from Ottawa but I've been here in Kingston for my entire High School.

Let me tell you boys and girls, the Peninsula will not disapoint  :nod:

-Alex


----------



## Phoebe

Any body receive an offer from CFRC Hamilton?


----------



## Gunner_Askett

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Curiosity wishes me to ask is anyone else applying from Kingston?
> 
> I'm originally from Ottawa but I've been here in Kingston for my entire High School.
> 
> Let me tell you boys and girls, the Peninsula will not disapoint  :nod:
> 
> -Alex



I'm applying from Kingston too.  Though I'm pretty sure the office is actually called CFRC Ottawa Detachment Kingston, so we're probably in the same group as those from Ottawa.  When people out of Ottawa start getting calls, that's when I'll get anxious...


----------



## Drag0

Hey everyone, 

This is my first post here, but I have been following along anxiously. Congrats to everyone who has been accepted so far, I'm sure it wont be too much longer for the rest of us. 

My local RC is Kitchener, I haven't got a call yet, but as of Tuesday I was told that 3 offers have come in so far, and the rest are expected end of this week or early next week. So hopefully that gives some of you peace of mind. I've got my fingers crossed.  

My hope is  ROTP @ WLU for Infantry Officer, I'm just finishing my second year.  Anyone else from WLU or UW heard anything yet?

Hope to see you all in Aug...

Drago


----------



## Cui

Drag0 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here, but I have been following along anxiously. Congrats to everyone who has been accepted so far, I'm sure it wont be too much longer for the rest of us.
> 
> My local RC is Kitchener, I haven't got a call yet, but as of Tuesday I was told that 3 offers have come in so far, and the rest are expected end of this week or early next week. So hopefully that gives some of you peace of mind. I've got my fingers crossed.
> 
> My hope is  ROTP @ WLU for Infantry Officer, I'm just finishing my second year.  Anyone else from WLU or UW heard anything yet?
> 
> Hope to see you all in Aug...
> 
> Drago



1st Year UW Student here, hoping for ROTP at UW in the fall as well. I have called on Tuesday was told that calls should be going out late this week, or next week.

Good luck ;D


----------



## amcanucks1

Anyone out of CFRC Vancouver hear anything? 

Congrats to everyone who have recieved their offer!

Good luck to you all.


----------



## canuck_puck20

Hey everyone, 

Anybody hear from CFRC Mississauga yet?

Hope to hear from them pretty soon!


----------



## migperreault

I'm from Rimouski, Quebec and the recruiter said that they are working on applications since today. 
I hope that we will get news soon!
Someone in the forum comes from Quebec or applied for civil engineering at RMC?


----------



## matthew1786

migperreault said:
			
		

> I'm from Rimouski, Quebec and the recruiter said that they are working on applications since today.
> I hope that we will get news soon!
> Someone in the forum comes from Quebec or applied for civil engineering at RMC?



Moi, CRFC Montréal. Not for RMC though, I applied for civi-U, EngO.


----------



## stretch

canuck_puck20 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Anybody hear from CFRC Mississauga yet?
> 
> Hope to hear from them pretty soon!



I am a CT waiting to hear from D mil C7 but my local RC is det mississauga and ive been talking with a guy there, he hasnt heard anything yet


----------



## JoelNeverson

I applied at CFRC Kingston as well.


----------



## MKos

Phobos said:
			
		

> Any body receive an offer from CFRC Hamilton?



Nothing Yet Phobos, I'm applying out of there too


----------



## jparkin

Easy now ladies and gents, lets keep it together and stay patient!


----------



## KY-WPG

How about a subject change to get our minds off "the call".

I was doing some day dreaming today and came to a question. Do graduate studies at RMC require a bachelors from RMC or can anyone with a prerequisite degrees apply? 

This is of course far in the future but nothing wrong with planning ahead!


----------



## Cui

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> How about a subject change to get our minds off "the call".
> 
> I was doing some day dreaming today and came to a question. Do graduate studies at RMC require a bachelors from RMC or can anyone with a prerequisite degrees apply?
> 
> This is of course far in the future but nothing wrong with planning ahead!



I think so, it's just like any other university, you don't need to do undergrad at that school to do graduate school there.


----------



## JPye

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> How about a subject change to get our minds off "the call".
> 
> I was doing some day dreaming today and came to a question. Do graduate studies at RMC require a bachelors from RMC or can anyone with a prerequisite degrees apply?
> 
> This is of course far in the future but nothing wrong with planning ahead!



Are you looking to continue on and do your Masters after? And it's never a bad thing to look ahead!


----------



## Journeyman

You can do graduate studies at RMC with a prerequisite degree from RMC or anywhere else.

For breadth of knowledge, it's _generally_ preferred to move between universities for your degrees so that you're exposed to different professors' biases......er, schools of thought...but even that isn't mandatory.

For graduate studies there's a greater tendency to choose based on a specific programme, research facilities, or professor's expertise you'd like to tap into.


----------



## KY-WPG

JPye said:
			
		

> Are you looking to continue on and do your Masters after? And it's never a bad thing to look ahead!



That is definitely the plan; to return to school for a Masters in Engineering. At the moment I would like aerospace/nautical, but by that time I may have found a different field. I am a bit older than your average bachelors degree student so RMC wasn't really an option for me this round, but I think I may still get to experience RMC through a masters.

I know that there are opportunities through the CF for returning for a masters, I am just unsure on what a typical timeline would be. I don't imagine it would happen before the end of the first term of service following the bachelor's degree.


----------



## jwtg

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> . . . I am a bit older than your average bachelors degree student so RMC wasn't really an option for me this round, but I think I may still get to experience RMC through a masters.


Although most first years at RMC are 18-19, there are quite a few in their early twenties, and a few who are 24-26, and one I know of who's 30.  That's just first years.


----------



## matthew1786

Anyone applying from the province of Quebec receive any news yet?


----------



## HeavyD

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Anyone applying from the province of Quebec receive any news yet?



I know it is hard, but be patient.

I am sure there will be no shortage of time between when one finds out and shares their news with family and friends.


----------



## Azaryev_SN

I've just called CFRC Toronto and I've been told that I have been Merit Listed. From other threads I've found out that "Merit list is basically a Ranking list for people at the exact same stage as you." And that the people on the top of the Merit List get called. So, does this mean that my file is still pending or perhaps a polite way of saying I was not selected?


----------



## KY-WPG

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> I've just called CFRC Toronto and I've been told that I have been Merit Listed. From other threads I've found out that "Merit list is basically a Ranking list for people at the exact same stage as you." And that the people on the top of the Merit List get called. So, does this mean that my file is still pending or perhaps a polite way of saying I was not selected?



I don't believe that the answer you received tells you anything. Being merit listed means that you qualify for the trades you picked. You are still in the waiting boat with the rest of us. Get comfy.


----------



## matthew1786

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> I've just called CFRC Toronto and I've been told that I have been Merit Listed. From other threads I've found out that "Merit list is basically a Ranking list for people at the exact same stage as you." And that the people on the top of the Merit List get called. So, does this mean that my file is still pending or perhaps a polite way of saying I was not selected?



Merit Listed means that you have been put on the list that ranks all suitable candidates in a linear fashion. All aspects of your application contribute to a certain score, and your position on said list is based on this score. Number 1 on the list is first to get called, number 2 is second, and so on... There is only one list. They will fill all available positions by going down the list. Example:

Positions available for Pilot: 2
Positions available for InfO: 1
Positions available for ACSO: 1

MERIT LIST: Name (trade 1, trade 2, trade 3)

1. John MacDonald (Pilot, ACSO, -)
2. Pierre Dube (InfO, ACSO, Pilot)
3. Chris Lasterman (InfO, Pilot, -)
4. Jessica Hays (Pilot, ACSO, -)
5. Matthew Smith (Pilot, ACSO, InfO)

John gets offered Pilot, Pierre gets offered InfO, Chris gets offered Pilot, Jessica gets offered ACSO, Matthew does not receive any offers and will advance to phase 2 of selections.

* Important: I am under the impression that this is how it works, but I may very well be 100% wrong.* Its best if an actual recruiter can confirm any of this.

For ROTP, there are three phases of selection per year where the top candidates on the list are given offers. The first phase has already been complete, and the second will begin during the week of May 14th. The list is dynamic and is always changing as people are always added and removed. So for now, in terms of the process, there is absolutely nothing you can do. Try not to get too excited until the week of May 14th, because it will make the wait even harder to bear!

Also, I do not think that it is possible to inquire about where on the merit list you rank. But, you can ask a recruiter to be sure.


----------



## Deets

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> Anyone out of CFRC Vancouver hear anything?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who have recieved their offer!
> 
> Good luck to you all.



I'm in Kelowna so I did all of my ROTP application process through Vancouver as well. I haven't heard anything either, but that may simply mean I didn't make first selection. You should give them a call and see what's up. I'm sure their call volume isn't as bad as Ontario's or Quebec's CFRC's.

Good luck to you too.
P.S. Do me a favor and find the Canucks, and beat them all up. They're embarrassing themselves out there!


----------



## migperreault

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Anyone applying from the province of Quebec receive any news yet?



Nothing from Quebec (Rimouski) too... I've asked to the recruiter and he said that they started to work on Quebec applicants yesterday.
They got a mail from Ottawa


----------



## scriptox

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> The first phase has already been complete, and the second will begin during the week of May 14th.



Really? I contacted my recruiting centre and they said they haven't even started calling yet.


----------



## matthew1786

scriptox said:
			
		

> Really? I contacted my recruiting centre and they said they haven't even started calling yet.



In the context of the rest of my post, the selections have already been made; that step is complete. They are still however in the process of distributing the selections across all CFRCs in Canada, and also contacting those applicants that were selected. My recruiter advised that if we do not hear anything by the end of next weak, then that is most likely because you have not been selected and your file will move to phase 2 in May.


----------



## matt912

Accecpted offer for Civi-U in 2012 - Infantry Officer


----------



## 742_guy

Congratulations! Mind sharing what recruiting centre you were with? Definitely some exciting news!


----------



## matt912

Thank you. Sault Ste Marie


----------



## matthew1786

matt912 said:
			
		

> Accecpted offer for Civi-U in 2012 - Infantry Officer



Congrats! 

Seems like Ontario was first to get word. Most people yesterday were also announcing their offers from Ontario CFRCs.


----------



## Phoebe

Again, any one receive an offer from CFRC Hamilton? I called the past Tuesday and the recruiter mentioned the offers would be made late this week. 

-Phobos


----------



## Cui

Nope, called Kitchener today, still no offers from them until next week. 

Though my file is on its way to Toronto as we speak, so on Monday when I get home I'll drop by CFRC Toronto and ask them what's going on.

Good luck everyone


----------



## MKos

Phobos said:
			
		

> Again, any one receive an offer from CFRC Hamilton? I called the past Tuesday and the recruiter mentioned the offers would be made late this week.
> 
> -Phobos



Phobos, read the last couple pages, I said no and others have not said anything about Hamilton, I am out of Hamilton RC as well, so just be patient, they are going to be coming out over the next couple weeks, its only been a couple days...Boy everyone is antsy  :tsktsk:


----------



## matthew1786

MKos said:
			
		

> Phobos, read the last couple pages, I said no and others have not said anything about Hamilton, I am out of Hamilton RC as well, so just be patient, they are going to be coming out over the next couple weeks, its only been a couple days...Boy everyone is antsy  :tsktsk:



I would be a lot less antsy if the CFRCs would call you in all cases. But since they don't call in the event where no offer is made for you, the only other option is coming to this forum and asking these fine folks to see if their CFRC has sent out any offers yet! The alternative is calling your recruiter / file manager to the point where they will get fed up of you. 
And, so far no one has been contacted in all of Quebec, so here's hoping for tomorrow! :cheers:

Lastly, I haven't seen anyone from outside of Ontario receive an offer as of yet. It makes me wonder how many people (that received offers) out there whom have no flipping idea that this forum exits!


----------



## MKos

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I would be a lot less antsy if the CFRCs would call you in all cases. But since they don't call in the event where no offer is made for you, the only other option is coming to this forum and asking these fine folks to see if their CFRC has sent out any offers yet! The alternative is calling your recruiter / file manager to the point where they will get fed up of you.
> And, so far no one has been contacted in all of Quebec, so here's hoping for tomorrow! :cheers:
> 
> Lastly, I haven't seen anyone from outside of Ontario receive an offer as of yet. It makes me wonder how many people (that received offers) out there whom have no flipping idea that this forum exits!






Maybe their just soo deep in the woods  :blotto:


----------



## Cui

Not everyone in Ontario has received a call either, so just hang tight, and news will come.


----------



## MKos

Cui said:
			
		

> Not everyone in Ontario has received a call either, so just hang tight, and news will come.



THIS


----------



## matt1994

It only seems like offers have JUST begun, plenty to come I would imagine!


----------



## Avery

Hello everyone,
I've been following closely, congrats to everyone who has got the call! All we can do now is wait. 



			
				oaktown said:
			
		

> Everyone a little too on edge to post? What's everyone planning for the summer - forget the contract and what not, who's got plans? I'm a reservist so I'm on course. Any others?



I'm currently looking for a partner for the Yukon River Quest. Anyone interested? I can provide a canoe, all you'd need to do is get yourself up north. PM me for more information.

http://www.yukonriverquest.com/


----------



## amcanucks1

Deets said:
			
		

> I'm in Kelowna so I did all of my ROTP application process through Vancouver as well. I haven't heard anything either, but that may simply mean I didn't make first selection. You should give them a call and see what's up. I'm sure their call volume isn't as bad as Ontario's or Quebec's CFRC's.
> 
> Good luck to you too.
> P.S. Do me a favor and find the Canucks, and beat them all up. They're embarrassing themselves out there!



I actually just called them this morning and spoke to my MCC. She said that they have not started giving out the offers and still trying to figure out who has been accepted. So there is still hope man. She mentioned they'll start calling next week. 

Haha yeah. At least they won the last game and I think they'll win the next one too. Not so sure about Game 6.


----------



## The Travel Is There

For everyone out of CFRC Ottawa I spoke with my file manager this morning and was told that offers will be sent out next week.


----------



## amcanucks1

Just received a call recently and was told that I have been selected for my first choice, Pilot. The wait has been long but worth it at the end. For all of you still waiting be patient. The call will come. 

And for anyone wondering, I am out of CFRC Vancouver. Today is their first day for calling applicants with an offer (I am assuming because I called yesterday and they said that they had not called anyone yet).

Good luck to all!


----------



## Chalupas

Congrats man


----------



## jparkin

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> Just received a call recently and was told that I have been selected for my first choice, Pilot. The wait has been long but worth it at the end. For all of you still waiting be patient. The call will come.
> 
> And for anyone wondering, I am out of CFRC Vancouver. Today is their first day for calling applicants with an offer (I am assuming because I called yesterday and they said that they had not called anyone yet).
> 
> Good luck to all!


Wow, congrats man. I'm out of Vancouver too, so lets hope some more calls get put out from there today.


----------



## JoBo

Accepted out of CFRC Vancouver for my first choice, LOG officer! Attending RMC-Kingston!

I was at the recruitment centre yesterday and they told me in person, however they swore me to secrecy until they started informing applicants. Now that I see amcanucks1 got the call, I am very happy to post about it. I can confirm CFRC Vancouver had roughly 100 or so applicants and they told me only 23 were selected.

Congrats to amcanucks1 and all other successful applicants thus far. Wishing all the best for any other hopefuls reading this board too.


----------



## 127phoenix

Hello fellow rotp candidates I have been following this thread for quite some time and have just decided to post some exciting news!!!!! I am thrilled to announce that I have been accepted for marine systems engineering officer and I will be going to rmc for mechanical engineering. I'm looking forward to meeting my fellow officer cadets at the orientation period in August. I applied out of cfrc Vancouver so more people will receive their calls later next week. Congrats to those who made it and good luck to those who are still awaiting news. Here's to a great and anxiously awaited answer of acceptance. Hurahhh!!!!  ;D


----------



## matt1994

Congrats to everyone! I called my recruiter today, and he said offers will continue until the end of April, and if you don't hear by then call the first week in May.


----------



## SkyHeff

127phoenix said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to meeting my fellow officer cadets *Naval Cadets* at the orientation period in August.





Congrats to all who've received offers. And for those who haven't, it's only been 3-4 days since it started. There's only so much time in the day to make calls, especially with so many people calling in to find out their own application status!

Take the weekend to breathe, relax and do some push-ups  8)

For some comfort, of the 5 ROTP guys in my program/year at school, our offer dates range from early March to late September, so the process is continual.


----------



## Jakinder

Hey guys!

Firstly, congrats on all the offers! I hope you'll fulfill your roles in the Canadian Forces well.

Secondly, I'll be joining you all in September! I've been accepted as a MARS Officer for RMC Kingston to study in a bachelor's of science for 4 years. I got my call from CFRC Montreal today in the middle of math class. I had difficulty paying attention for the rest of the class seeing as I had this big, stupid grin on my face.

Good luck to anyone who is still waiting! There's still A LOT more to be sent out. When exams are over I'll be training far more than now. ;D


----------



## matt1994

Jakinder said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Firstly, congrats on all the offers! I hope you'll fulfill your roles in the Canadian Forces well.
> 
> Secondly, I'll be joining you all in September! I've been accepted as a MARS Officer for RMC Kingston to study in a bachelor's of science for 4 years. I got my call from CFRC Montreal today in the middle of math class. I had difficulty paying attention for the rest of the class seeing as I had this big, stupid grin on my face.
> 
> Good luck to anyone who is still waiting! There's still A LOT more to be sent out. When exams are over I'll be training far more than now. ;D



Congrats! First MARS offer on here!


----------



## LOLslamball

Congrats jparkin and amcanucks! nice to hear you guys made it out of Vancouver.

Also congrats to everyone else who got the early call.


----------



## jparkin

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Congrats jparkin and amcanucks! nice to hear you guys made it out of Vancouver.
> 
> Also congrats to everyone else who got the early call.



Haha I didn't get an offer yet slamball! Just said I hope that more offers keep coming out of Vancouver  ;D


----------



## LOLslamball

Whoops, sorry.... I'll wait until you get the call to re-congratulate you  ;D


----------



## matthew1786

Jakinder said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Firstly, congrats on all the offers! I hope you'll fulfill your roles in the Canadian Forces well.
> 
> Secondly, I'll be joining you all in September! I've been accepted as a MARS Officer for RMC Kingston to study in a bachelor's of science for 4 years. I got my call from CFRC Montreal today in the middle of math class. I had difficulty paying attention for the rest of the class seeing as I had this big, stupid grin on my face.
> 
> Good luck to anyone who is still waiting! There's still A LOT more to be sent out. When exams are over I'll be training far more than now. ;D



Congrats!


----------



## amcanucks1

Thanks everyone! And congrats to all who received their offers today.


----------



## JPye

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Since we are discussing exam schedules:
> 
> April 17th: Properties of Materials in Electrical Engineering
> April 20th: Introduction to Electronics
> April 26th: Electromagnetic Fields
> 
> Not looking forward to it... at all!  >



One more to go Matthew1786! Are you looking forward to being done the year? I always like the feeling of walking away after finishing the last exam!


----------



## matthew1786

JPye said:
			
		

> One more to go Matthew1786! Are you looking forward to being done the year? I always like the feeling of walking away after finishing the last exam!



Oh yes. One more indeed, and the hardest to boot! The material is so complex that the prof is allowing us to bring 2x hand written crib sheets into the final. God bless her soul.  
I am more than looking forward to finishing this school year, however that feeling is nothing compared to how I am looking forward to receiving an offer. Jakinder received his offer out of Montreal yesterday, now I will be on edge all weekend.  ;D Most of my class mates will walk away from the exam and enter the nearest bar, unfortunately I will be walking directly in to work. lol


----------



## jparkin

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Oh yes. One more indeed, and the hardest to boot! The material is so complex that the prof is allowing us to bring 2x hand written crib sheets into the final. God bless her soul.
> I am more than looking forward to finishing this school year, however that feeling is nothing compared to how I am looking forward to receiving an offer. Jakinder received his offer out of Montreal yesterday, now I will be on edge all weekend.  ;D Most of my class mates will walk away from the exam and enter the nearest bar, unfortunately I will be walking directly in to work. lol


The last exam for most first year UBC engineers was this morning. Most people didn't even wait until they got to the bar, they just started shot-gunning beers as soon as they got out of the exam room.


----------



## Cui

I have my last exam today too!  ;D Though I have to pack up my dorm room and get ready to move back home tomorrow morning.

Oh well, Monday will be a new week! Hope more offers come out  for everyone


----------



## matt1994

I wonder how much money you make a month when in university (after taxes are taken out)?


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> I have my last exam today too!  ;D Though I have to pack up my dorm room and get ready to move back home tomorrow morning.
> 
> Oh well, Monday will be a new week! Hope more offers come out  for everyone



Good luck with the exam and the move! 

Matthew1786, That blows (whipping out the best of my vernacular with that statement lol). Hopefully you get some time to unwind soon! I was able to sneak away from Borden for 2 days to relax with a friend, helped clear my head after all of the exam jitters. I have my fingers crossed for you! Hoping your news comes in soon!


----------



## Cui

matt1994 said:
			
		

> I wonder how much money you make a month when in university (after taxes are taken out)?



The pay scale says a first year OCdt makes $1487 a month, assume that income tax is 30%, you will be taking home about $1040.9 a month. Which is not bad as a single student with no family to support, and no debts. 

I know that I will be paying $585 a month for rent starting this fall, so if I do get accepted, then it is more than adequate for me to maintain a comfortable lifestyle and have some money saved up for the future, since I really don't require a lot of material goods.


----------



## matt1994

Cui said:
			
		

> The pay scale says a first year OCdt makes $1487 a month, assume that income is 30%, you will be taking home about $1040.9 a month. Which is not bad as a single student with no family to support, and no debts.



That isn't bad at all, I was think somewhere around there too, not sure how much they take out. ROTP is such a great opportunity, free tuition, benefits, salary, and guaranteed job, can't really go wrong!

Just have to get accepted!


----------



## aesop081

Cui said:
			
		

> assume that income tax is 30%,



Don't forget CPP/QPP, EI, military pension contribution, etc...


----------



## Cui

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Don't forget CPP/QPP, EI, military pension contribution, etc...



Yes, that too, it's been a while since I looked at a pay stub.

Thanks


----------



## KY-WPG

Cui said:
			
		

> The pay scale says a first year OCdt makes $1487 a month, assume that income tax is 30%, you will be taking home about $1040.9 a month. Which is not bad as a single student with no family to support, and no debts.
> 
> I know that I will be paying $585 a month for rent starting this fall, so if I do get accepted, then it is more than adequate for me to maintain a comfortable lifestyle and have some money saved up for the future, since I really don't require a lot of material goods.



Income tax should be less than 30%. 30% is standard when above the poverty line of $20,000/year, which an ROTP Ocdt is not. Below 20k and the average income tax amount is closer to 10%. There of course will be other deductions but I would estimate a take home of about $1200-$1250 depending on which province you live in.


----------



## Deets

amcanucks1 said:
			
		

> Just received a call recently and was told that I have been selected for my first choice, Pilot. The wait has been long but worth it at the end. For all of you still waiting be patient. The call will come.
> 
> And for anyone wondering, I am out of CFRC Vancouver. Today is their first day for calling applicants with an offer (I am assuming because I called yesterday and they said that they had not called anyone yet).
> 
> Good luck to all!



You lucky bugger. Congrats! Just out of interest, as I hear different numbers from different people.. What was your highschool or university (whichever your previous schooling was) average? I heard pilot is out of this world competitive.


----------



## matt1994

New approach to this waiting game, I am not going to check this site until I find out whether I get in or not!

Let's give it a shot! Going to be tough!

(Starting after tonight!)


----------



## jwtg

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Income tax should be less than 30%. 30% is standard when above the poverty line of $20,000/year, which an ROTP Ocdt is not. Below 20k and the average income tax amount is closer to 10%. There of course will be other deductions but I would estimate a take home of about $1200-$1250 depending on which province you live in.


Buddy of mine, 1st yr ROTP Civ U was taking home just under $600/pay (so approx. $1200/month) after taxes/deductions, in Ontario.


----------



## JoBo

matt1994 said:
			
		

> New approach to this waiting game, I am not going to check this site until I find out whether I get in or not!
> 
> Let's give it a shot! Going to be tough!
> 
> (Starting after tonight!)



Good luck man! I've followed this thread for several months now so I know how much you want it. Fingers crossed you get the call Monday or Tuesday. I'll send positive thoughts your way.


----------



## matt1994

JoBo said:
			
		

> Good luck man! I've followed this thread for several months now so I know how much you want it. Fingers crossed you get the call Monday or Tuesday. I'll send positive thoughts your way.



Much appreciated!


----------



## matthew1786

JPye said:
			
		

> Matthew1786, That blows (whipping out the best of my vernacular with that statement lol). Hopefully you get some time to unwind soon! I was able to sneak away from Borden for 2 days to relax with a friend, helped clear my head after all of the exam jitters. I have my fingers crossed for you! Hoping your news comes in soon!



You're too kind thanks!


----------



## LOLslamball

Cui said:
			
		

> The pay scale says a first year OCdt makes $1487 a month, assume that income tax is 30%, you will be taking home about $1040.9 a month. Which is not bad as a single student with no family to support, and no debts.
> 
> I know that I will be paying $585 a month for rent starting this fall, so if I do get accepted, then it is more than adequate for me to maintain a comfortable lifestyle and have some money saved up for the future, since I really don't require a lot of material goods.



Don't forget about PLD!

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/205-eng.asp#skiplink

edit: its about halfway down, or just ctrl+f "PLD"

For me (living in Vancouver) it is a significant addition.   

Also textbooks are covered, as well as paper/stationary/printer ink etc.  So the salary goes even farther.


----------



## aesop081

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Don't forget about PLD!



If you have read the link you posted, you noticed that for many locations, PLD = $0.

PLD rates are also always subject to change and getting money one year doesn't mean you get that next year. Further, as was mentioned on this site a few times already, the future continuation of PLD is looking rather bleak.

So, be careful with "don't forget PLD".

Word of caution, that's all.


----------



## jwtg

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Also textbooks are covered, as well as paper/stationary/printer ink etc.  So the salary goes even farther.


Textbooks are covered, and school supplies are covered to a certain amount.  
I forget what the Civ U values are- something like $100 the first year, and $50 each year after that.  Or maybe $150 1st year, and $100 each year after that.  

I don't remember the specifics, but my point is that you can't go out and buy gold & diamond pens, a new laptop and a Swiss Army backpack.  You'll be given an amount to shop within- that being said, it's not hard to buy pens and paper for that amount.


----------



## SkyHeff

We get $100 a year for Paper, Pens & Supplies (PP&S), which after the initial binder and paper purchase leaves quite the budget for gold & diamond pens. As for textbooks, as long as it says required, you're covered.


----------



## KY-WPG

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Don't forget about PLD!
> 
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/205-eng.asp#skiplink
> 
> edit: its about halfway down, or just ctrl+f "PLD"
> 
> For me (living in Vancouver) it is a significant addition.
> 
> Also textbooks are covered, as well as paper/stationary/printer ink etc.  So the salary goes even farther.



In the above document it speaks of recruitment allowances. Under a few of the occupations it specifically mentions those who have been recruited through ROTP however there is no ROTP mentioned for Engineering Officers. Does that mean that all Eng officers, ROTP or not, get the allowance or that ROTP members do not get it?

Edit: I think I may have just answered my own question  by reading the "Application" column a little closer. Seems is only applies to DEO or CT.


----------



## KY-WPG

Please delete this post


----------



## NFLD2012

Good luck to all who haven't heard yet! This week might be your week! My cousin has also applied for ROTP! Good luck to the two Matthew's (matt1994 and matthew1786)! I will send positive thoughts your way, because I can tell you both really want it!

Also, good luck to everyone else, too bad everyone can't get accepted!

Cheers!


----------



## LOLslamball

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> PLD rates are also always subject to change and getting money one year doesn't mean you get that next year. Further, as was mentioned on this site a few times already, the future continuation of PLD is looking rather bleak.
> 
> So, be careful with "don't forget PLD".
> 
> Word of caution, that's all.



Thanks CDN, I considered them stable for some reason.  I didn't give it much thought, thanks for the heads up though.  If it was to go away it's better knowing in advance that it is a possibility.


----------



## aesop081

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Thanks CDN, I considered them stable for some reason.



The trouble is that you guys talking about "benefits this" and "benefits that" don't know what you don't know yet. There is much information available on the internet but some people here do not have the knowledge to put it into the proper context and that can be a dangerous thing.



> I didn't give it much thought, thanks for the heads up though.



No problem. Just don't want people to wake up one day and find out they planned everything on something that comes and goes.


----------



## MKos

It's a new week tomorrow!

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU ALL

 :cheers:


----------



## matthew1786

MKos said:
			
		

> It's a new week tomorrow!
> 
> MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU ALL
> 
> :cheers:



Indeed.  :blotto:


----------



## Alex.Landry

Good luck to everyone out there from Alex in Kingston!


----------



## matthew1786

This wait is beginning to feel like torture.


----------



## 742_guy

Just got the call,

I've been accepted to RMC Kingston for Engineering. Occupation was pilot... Second time's a charm! Good luck to all applying, the wait was well worth it, hopefully there will be more offers sent out today!


----------



## Avery

Congrats!


----------



## nic32

Hi guys,

Just got the call for Pilot. I'm so HAPPY  They don't know the Degree i'm going to do because I have to do my Cegep at St-Jean and  I will decide after that.

Good luck to everyone see you there !


----------



## Alex.Landry

742_guy said:
			
		

> Just got the call,
> 
> I've been accepted to RMC Kingston for Engineering. Occupation was pilot... Second time's a charm! Good luck to all applying, the wait was well worth it, hopefully there will be more offers sent out today!



What CFRC are you applying out of my friend?

Congrats on the offer!


----------



## 742_guy

I am applying out of CFRC Ottawa. It sounded like I was one of the first to be notified from Ottawa. 

Here's to hoping that the rest of you get your offers soon!


----------



## nic32

By the way I'm from CRFC QUEBEC for info !

I'm going to do 2 years at st-jean and 3 at kingston


----------



## matthew1786

742_guy said:
			
		

> I am applying out of CFRC Ottawa. It sounded like I was one of the first to be notified from Ottawa.
> 
> Here's to hoping that the rest of you get your offers soon!





			
				nic32 said:
			
		

> By the way I'm from CRFC QUEBEC for info !
> 
> I'm going to do 2 years at st-jean and 3 at kingston



Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Phoebe

This post is for any one applying out of CFRC Hamilton. I Just gave them a call and they say the results are in but they are waiting on permission to start giving out the offers from higher up. 

Just a few more days...

-Phobos


----------



## Avery

Got the call!
I've been accepted to RMC Saint-Jean, occupation MARS Officer.


----------



## matthew1786

Avery said:
			
		

> Got the call!
> I've been accepted to RMC Saint-Jean, occupation MARS Officer.



Congratulations!



			
				Phobos said:
			
		

> This post is for any one applying out of CFRC Hamilton. I Just gave them a call and they say the results are in but they are waiting on permission to start giving out the offers from higher up.
> 
> Just a few more days...
> 
> -Phobos



Do you know if that is trade specific? I haven't seen anyone receive any engineer related offers yet.  ???


----------



## JPye

Congrats to everyone who got calls today!!  It's exciting watching everyone post the good news  ;D


----------



## nic32

742_guy said:
			
		

> I am applying out of CFRC Ottawa. It sounded like I was one of the first to be notified from Ottawa.
> 
> Here's to hoping that the rest of you get your offers soon!



Congrats see you there !



			
				Avery said:
			
		

> Got the call!
> I've been accepted to RMC Saint-Jean, occupation MARS Officer.



Congrats to you also, see you there !


----------



## matthew1786

albud289 said:
			
		

> I got a call yesterday and received an offer for engineering at RMC-kingston. However, I will do my first year at CMR-St Jean, and the MCC was unsure of which kind of engineering (I chose mechanical, electrical, civil). My MOC is electrical and mechanical engineering (EME) officer in the Army.  ;D





			
				matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Do you know if that is trade specific? I haven't seen anyone receive any engineer related offers yet.  ???



-1  :facepalm:


----------



## Cui

Finally done my first year of university, it feels good to be home.

Congrats to everyone who got the call, indeed it is exciting for everyone to be sharing such great news!

Meanwhile, I enrolled in an online course for the summer, and going to China for 2 weeks in June...

I'm doing everything I can to not think about the possibility of me not being selected for the second time.

Hope more calls come out this week haha


----------



## scriptox

Phobos said:
			
		

> This post is for any one applying out of CFRC Hamilton. I Just gave them a call and they say the results are in but they are waiting on permission to start giving out the offers from higher up.
> 
> Just a few more days...
> 
> -Phobos



Thanks for the update dude. Hopefully you, canada94, MKos, and I will hear of some news by the end of the week!


----------



## JoBo

Congrats to those who received offers today. Hopefully we'll see more very soon.


----------



## MKos

scriptox said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update dude. Hopefully you, canada94, MKos, and I will hear of some news by the end of the week!



THIS...scriptox I am thinking of calling my Recruiting Sergeant or File Manager on Thursday if I haven't heard anything...But it is comforting to know nothing has come out of CFRC Hamilton yet.


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> Finally done my first year of university, it feels good to be home.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the call, indeed it is exciting for everyone to be sharing such great news!
> 
> Meanwhile, I enrolled in an online course for the summer, and going to China for 2 weeks in June...
> 
> I'm doing everything I can to not think about the possibility of me not being selected for the second time.
> 
> Hope more calls come out this week haha



Very envious of your trip! Where in China will you be going? 

Summer course? You and I are on the same page! It was about 48 hours after I completed my final exam and I hopped on to see what I could take this summer! I decided not to, since my offer came in, instead I decided I might learn a completely random skill this summer, like knitting a pair of socks. 

And congrats on finishing the school year  ;D


----------



## migperreault

Someone got a call in Quebec?


----------



## dcs

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Do you know if that is trade specific? I haven't seen anyone receive any engineer related offers yet.  ???



PLease see my post from the 17th. Son accepted for Civil Engineering - Trade -Construction Engineer.. . RMC Kingston


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update dude. Hopefully you, canada94, MKos, and I will hear of some news by the end of the week!



I have recently been told that my elbow injury is a permanent injury, so as of now the military is not an option, I am going to get second opinions from another doctor (or a few if need be).

I am very hopeful everyone who has/ or will be offered positions succeeds, as for myself I am quite heart broken that my life long dream of serving within the Forces is out of reach because of an elbow injury I was essentially born with. However I know that as a person I must grow and do something else with passion.

I did not cancel my file, as I don't want to go see another doctor and hear that he can fix me, however 2 Doctors have already told me my injury is permanent. If I am given an offer.. I don't know what to say/ or do.

Anyways, good luck everyone.


----------



## MKos

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have recently been told that my elbow injury is a permanent injury, so as of now the military is not an option, I am going to get second opinions from another doctor (or a few if need be).
> 
> I am very hopeful everyone who has/ or will be offered positions succeeds, as for myself I am quite heart broken that my life long dream of serving within the Forces is out of reach because of an elbow injury I was essentially born with. However I know that as a person I must grow and do something else with passion.
> 
> I did not cancel my file, as I don't want to go see another doctor and hear that he can fix me, however 2 Doctors have already told me my injury is permanent. If I am given an offer.. I don't know what to say/ or do.
> 
> Anyways, good luck everyone.



Sorry to hear Canada....

My best wishes. We all know how heart breaking it is to have something you really want become so much farther out of reach. I hope you are still looking into it and possibly a cure? All of us here are rooting for you, please keep us updated

 :camo:


----------



## canada94

MKos said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear Canada....
> 
> My best wishes. We all know how heart breaking it is to have something you really want become so much farther out of reach. I hope you are still looking into it and possibly a cure? All of us here are rooting for you, please keep us updated
> 
> :camo:



I will keep everyone informed, and I greatly appreciate you're support. I truly hope I can deal with the injury (Congenital Radial Head Dislocation, for those interested in self research). I was born with it, and never had it detected until I was injured in hockey. 

If I get an offer.. I don't know how to deal with it, whether I should accept and see if in the near future I can have treatments that help, or decline and try again.. or of course decline and "give up".


----------



## JoBo

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have recently been told that my elbow injury is a permanent injury, so as of now the military is not an option, I am going to get second opinions from another doctor (or a few if need be).
> 
> I am very hopeful everyone who has/ or will be offered positions succeeds, as for myself I am quite heart broken that my life long dream of serving within the Forces is out of reach because of an elbow injury I was essentially born with. However I know that as a person I must grow and do something else with passion.
> 
> I did not cancel my file, as I don't want to go see another doctor and hear that he can fix me, however 2 Doctors have already told me my injury is permanent. If I am given an offer.. I don't know what to say/ or do.
> 
> Anyways, good luck everyone.



Very sorry to hear that.

Is there anything structurally wrong with your elbow? Or do you have pain and they aren't sure why?

*edit* Just saw your comment on Congenital Radial Head Dislocation


----------



## canada94

JoBo said:
			
		

> Very sorry to hear that.
> 
> Is there anything structurally wrong with your elbow? Or do you have pain and they aren't sure why?



I have been told I was born with dislocated elbow's (both, one is not "hurting"), so structurally wrong. It doesn't effect my ROM (range of motion..) however it does in most people, and it usually effects strength in most people, and did not for me until I got hurt in hockey.. 

I am going to a specialist who is well versed in Congenital Radial Head Dislocations (he has been emailing me) as soon as possible, and hopefully I can get answers that are concrete. Because in all honesty, I am putting a lot of effort into getting into the ROTP program, and it could be put somewhere else if in fact I am not fit enough for military service.


----------



## amcanucks1

Congrats 742_guy and nic! Nice to see a few pilot acceptances. I'll see you at RMC 742_guy.


----------



## Kayghee

Sorry to hear that Canada94.

On another note, I just received an offer for CELE(air) from CFRC Toronto. 
It was my second (only other choice) so I'm infatuated with joy right now haha..
Been keeping track of posts on this forum since I sent In my application and it's great seeing
So many others being accepted. 

Hope to see you all at RMCC Kingston this summer!


----------



## canada94

Kayghee said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Canada94.
> 
> On another note, I just received an offer for CELE(air) from CFRC Toronto.
> It was my second (only other choice) so I'm infatuated with joy right now haha..
> Been keeping track of posts on this forum since I sent In my application and it's great seeing
> So many others being accepted.
> 
> Hope to see you all at RMCC Kingston this summer!



Thank you! 

But congrats to you  awesome to hear!.

Out of curiosity I called my CFRC (Hamilton)... offers still not out, weird haha


----------



## Cui

Kayghee said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Canada94.
> 
> On another note, I just received an offer for CELE(air) from CFRC Toronto.
> It was my second (only other choice) so I'm infatuated with joy right now haha..
> Been keeping track of posts on this forum since I sent In my application and it's great seeing
> So many others being accepted.
> 
> Hope to see you all at RMCC Kingston this summer!



Congrats! Nice to see someone out of Toronto gets called. 

Just wondering, did anyone applying out of Kitchener get called yet?


----------



## 742_guy

Congrats Kayghee!

See you there.


----------



## matthew1786

migperreault said:
			
		

> Someone got a call in Quebec?



Yes there have been a few. One Pilot from Quebec, one MARS from Montreal, and I think I remember seeing someone from Sherbrooke as well. And I'm sure that there are more people out there who received calls but don't post on these forums. 

My head is starting to fill with doubt. I mean, how long can it possibly take to call 5 or 6 people and fill out a little paper work for each call? Something like that would hardly take me over an hour or so... never mind 1 or 2 weeks. Unless the CFRC doesn't receive all the selections at the same time, at this point it seems like I'll be passed to the second round. A recruiter once told me months ago that civi-U students for Engineering stand very little chance if they don't make the first selection.  :-\



			
				canada94 said:
			
		

> I have been told I was born with dislocated elbow's (both, one is not "hurting"), so structurally wrong. It doesn't effect my ROM (range of motion..) however it does in most people, and it usually effects strength in most people, and did not for me until I got hurt in hockey..
> 
> I am going to a specialist who is well versed in Congenital Radial Head Dislocations (he has been emailing me) as soon as possible, and hopefully I can get answers that are concrete. Because in all honesty, I am putting a lot of effort into getting into the ROTP program, and it could be put somewhere else if in fact I am not fit enough for military service.



I truly hope that everything works out for you.  



			
				Kayghee said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Canada94.
> 
> On another note, I just received an offer for CELE(air) from CFRC Toronto.
> It was my second (only other choice) so I'm infatuated with joy right now haha..
> Been keeping track of posts on this forum since I sent In my application and it's great seeing
> So many others being accepted.
> 
> Hope to see you all at RMCC Kingston this summer!



Congrats! What was your first trade?


----------



## Phoebe

Could it be possible no one from Hamilton has been accepted? I'm not trying to shoot any one down but I'm from Hamilton myself and thoughts like that are beginning to feel likely.
-Phobos


----------



## jwtg

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I mean, how long can it possibly take to call 5 or 6 people and fill out a little paper work for each call? Something like that would hardly take me over an hour or so... never mind 1 or 2 weeks. Unless the CFRC doesn't receive all the selections at the same time, at this point it seems like I'll be passed to the second round.


ROTP is only one entry plan into the CF.  When I applied, my file manager had all kinds of applicants to take care of, not only ROTP.  I imagine they have quite a bit to do beyond just calling you guys- otherwise what would they do for the rest of the year?

The wait is brutal, I know, I've been through it!  It will come soon.

Good luck.


----------



## canada94

Phobos said:
			
		

> Could it be possible no one from Hamilton has been accepted? I'm not trying to shoot any one down but I'm from Hamilton myself and thoughts like that are beginning to feel likely.
> -Phobos



I wouldn't let that bug you.  Hamilton is quite large, its unlikely IMHO, don't let it get you down. 

I still don't know what I will do if I get in, I just had my first workout in about 7 months, and was able to do about 200 push ups (not in succession) before my left elbow (injured one) had the upper area (I'm assuming the Annular Ligament) began to twitch.. If I had simply not played hockey this year. 

lol


----------



## matthew1786

jwtg said:
			
		

> ROTP is only one entry plan into the CF.  When I applied, my file manager had all kinds of applicants to take care of, not only ROTP.  I imagine they have quite a bit to do beyond just calling you guys- otherwise what would they do for the rest of the year?
> 
> The wait is brutal, I know, I've been through it!  It will come soon.
> 
> Good luck.



True, thanks! If I was a file manager though, I would definitely look forward to giving the call to ROTP applicants as it is something that only happens once or twice a year as opposed to everything else that is routine like scheduling CFATs for example. And so, I would call the selected applicants as soon as I had the chance! Its always fun to give people good news and listen to them jump for joy you know?! Definitely a great way to start your day!  ;D


----------



## gawnewiththewind

I worked 16 hours yesterday, so I didn't have access to a computer and this is a day late. HOWEVER! I got a call at 3 yesterday and an offer for Marine Systems Engineering! I'll be heading to Kingston! I thought at first it was my friends pranking me again, so I didn't answer. Then my sister called my work, and told me the Forces were looking for me and I better call them back! I am extremely excited. For everyone still waiting, good luck! The wait is killer, but keep your head up. There's still all of this week left.


----------



## Cui

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> I worked 16 hours yesterday, so I didn't have access to a computer and this is a day late. HOWEVER! I got a call at 3 yesterday and an offer for Marine Systems Engineering! I'll be heading to Kingston! I thought at first it was my friends pranking me again, so I didn't answer. Then my sister called my work, and told me the Forces were looking for me and I better call them back! I am extremely excited. For everyone still waiting, good luck! The wait is killer, but keep your head up. There's still all of this week left.



Congrats  ;D


----------



## matthew1786

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> I worked 16 hours yesterday, so I didn't have access to a computer and this is a day late. HOWEVER! I got a call at 3 yesterday and an offer for Marine Systems Engineering! I'll be heading to Kingston! I thought at first it was my friends pranking me again, so I didn't answer. Then my sister called my work, and told me the Forces were looking for me and I better call them back! I am extremely excited. For everyone still waiting, good luck! The wait is killer, but keep your head up. There's still all of this week left.



Congrats!


----------



## Chalupas

Congrats everyone looking forward to meeting you all in the near future


----------



## JoBo

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> I worked 16 hours yesterday, so I didn't have access to a computer and this is a day late. HOWEVER! I got a call at 3 yesterday and an offer for Marine Systems Engineering! I'll be heading to Kingston! I thought at first it was my friends pranking me again, so I didn't answer. Then my sister called my work, and told me the Forces were looking for me and I better call them back! I am extremely excited. For everyone still waiting, good luck! The wait is killer, but keep your head up. There's still all of this week left.



Congrats! Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## JoelNeverson

I got into RMC Kingston for artillery!


----------



## Alex.Landry

I received my call this morning while I was teaching a workshop in Math. I had to wait 40 minutes for the class to finish and dismiss my students before I could go to the office and accept my offer.

I will be attending 4 years at RMC Kingston for Engineering to become and Engineering Officer.

My offer came out of CFRC Kingston and they informed me that they began sending out offers this morning.

Life goal accomplished, now to reset and move forward towards becoming an officer!

Congrats to everyone else who's gotten the call and to everyone still anxious for theirs, it will come and it is certainly worth the wait.


----------



## Kayghee

Thanks and my first trade was EME which apparently had 18 positions open and CELE had 23. 
I'm Guessing my first trade was either filled up or there are more competitive applicants than myself applying to that trade and the offer hasn't reached me yet. 
However, I was given 24 hrs to think about my offer and since it's unlikely I'd be called for an offer for EME within that timeframe I just accepted CELE which is an equally rewarding/fantastic opportunity. 

The wait's been long but well worth it   :nod:
Wishing all the best for the rest of the applicants. Just hang in there and I'm sure your offers will come rolling in. 
Just a last note: I received my offer on my phone near 12pm in class so expect the unexpected!


----------



## MKos

Phobos said:
			
		

> Could it be possible no one from Hamilton has been accepted? I'm not trying to shoot any one down but I'm from Hamilton myself and thoughts like that are beginning to feel likely.
> -Phobos



Phobos, did you call your file manager, Recruiting Sergeant or the Secretary at the front?


----------



## sasquatchmatt16

anybody get accepted for nursing yet? 

Congrats to all those who got the call.


----------



## KY-WPG

Has anyone received an offer for civy u or had civy u as their first choice but received an offer for RMC? I was told by my interviewer that there was going to be more of a push for RMC this year and it seems to look that way so far.


----------



## canada94

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Has anyone received an offer for civy u or had civy u as their first choice but received an offer for RMC? I was told by my interviewer that there was going to be more of a push for RMC this year and it seems to look that way so far.



Reading through I can recall I have seen one or two.

I know one person got exactly what I was hoping for, Civi U for InfO.


----------



## Phoebe

I just got my phone call. I got accepted as an Aerospace Engineering Officer with a Bachelor's Degree of Science in Physics at St. Jean. 

-Phobos


----------



## 127phoenix

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> I worked 16 hours yesterday, so I didn't have access to a computer and this is a day late. HOWEVER! I got a call at 3 yesterday and an offer for Marine Systems Engineering! I'll be heading to Kingston! I thought at first it was my friends pranking me again, so I didn't answer. Then my sister called my work, and told me the Forces were looking for me and I better call them back! I am extremely excited. For everyone still waiting, good luck! The wait is killer, but keep your head up. There's still all of this week left.



Hey congratulations. I got accepted for marine systems engineering officer too at rmc Kingston I think. So see you there.  What degree are you getting? Mine is mechanical engineer.


----------



## MKos

Phobos said:
			
		

> I just got my phone call. I got accepted as an Aerospace Engineering Officer with a Bachelor's Degree of Science in Physics at St. Jean.
> 
> -Phobos



Congrats Phobos, I guess Hamilton got the ball rolling


----------



## MKos

127phoenix said:
			
		

> Hey congratulations. I got accepted for marine systems engineering officer too at rmc Kingston I think. So see you there.  What degree are you getting? Mine is mechanical engineer.



You think you got accepted?


----------



## nic32

Phobos said:
			
		

> I just got my phone call. I got accepted as an Aerospace Engineering Officer with a Bachelor's Degree of Science in Physics at St. Jean.
> 
> -Phobos



Congrats see you in St-Jean !


----------



## canada94

Phobos said:
			
		

> I just got my phone call. I got accepted as an Aerospace Engineering Officer with a Bachelor's Degree of Science in Physics at St. Jean.
> 
> -Phobos



That's awesome!

Congrats  GO HAMILTON LOL


----------



## MKos

canada94 said:
			
		

> That's awesome!
> 
> Congrats  GO HAMILTON LOL



We all got to stick together LOL  Phobos is the first...now this didn't help my anxiousness for the rest of the week....Plus their closed Friday to Monday :facepalm:


----------



## canada94

MKos said:
			
		

> We all got to stick together LOL  Phobos is the first...now this didn't help my anxiousness for the rest of the week....Plus their closed Friday to Monday :facepalm:



I called today, and they had told me that the offers would be released any day! I wasn't expecting it to be 2 hours later haha.

Call tomorrow, I know I am.


----------



## MKos

canada94 said:
			
		

> I called today, and they had told me that the offers would be released any day! I wasn't expecting it to be 2 hours later haha.
> 
> Call tomorrow, I know I am.



You just calling your file manager and asking if any news on your file is in?


----------



## canada94

MKos said:
			
		

> You just calling your file manager and asking if any news on your file is in?



Here I am going to PM you


----------



## seagull135

hey everyone! congratulations on the acceptances ! 
been wondering do civilian offers come out first?
I'm doing a component transfer and I emailed D Mil C they don't seem to have any information !

thanks !

Cheers!


----------



## 127phoenix

MKos said:
			
		

> You think you got accepted?



I got accepted just unsure if I was going to rmc Kingston or CMR because I was told I was accepted for marine systems engineer at rmc. So just unsure about the school that's all. Sorry if my last post was confusing.


----------



## MKos

127phoenix said:
			
		

> I got accepted just unsure if I was going to rmc Kingston or CMR because I was told I was accepted for marine systems engineer at rmc. So just unsure about the school that's all. Sorry if my last post was confusing.



And by CMR...you mean St.Jean?


----------



## stretch

seagull135 said:
			
		

> hey everyone! congratulations on the acceptances !
> been wondering do civilian offers come out first?
> I'm doing a component transfer and I emailed D Mil C they don't seem to have any information !
> 
> thanks !
> 
> Cheers!



I am in the middle of my CT as well, I have the same info and no answer. I believe I read a few pages back that there were one or two CT acceptances but thats the last I heard. Any CT's have some input? maybe someone who got an informative reply back?

Thanks


----------



## jwtg

MKos said:
			
		

> And by CMR...you mean St.Jean?


RMC St. Jean is commonly referred to, especially here at RMC Kingston, as CMR.


----------



## 127phoenix

MKos said:
			
		

> And by CMR...you mean St.Jean?



Yes.


----------



## JPye

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Has anyone received an offer for civy u or had civy u as their first choice but received an offer for RMC? I was told by my interviewer that there was going to be more of a push for RMC this year and it seems to look that way so far.



Hey KY.... I got an offer for Civ-U, I'll be continuing my studies at York this fall 8)


----------



## ArpinB

Just realized my phone doesnt accept calls for some reason (my buddy was disappointed after trying to prank me) Gonna call CFRC Vancouver tomorrow hopefully they'll have some good news to cheer me up after the Canucks fell on their faces   I was also wondering if anyone else here applied for NCS ENG?


----------



## scriptox

Damnit. I was called by them while I was still at school playing Ultimate Frisbee. Since no one was home at the time, nobody picked up the phone; and since I was running around, I couldn't answer my cell phone (which was in my bag on the sidelines)... 

I'll call them tomorrow if they don't call me first.


----------



## MKos

ArpinB said:
			
		

> Just realized my phone doesnt accept calls for some reason (my buddy was disappointed after trying to prank me) Gonna call CFRC Vancouver tomorrow hopefully they'll have some good news to cheer me up after the Canucks fell on their faces   I was also wondering if anyone else here applied for NCS ENG?



I did NCS ENG was my first choice and MPO was my second choice


----------



## matthew1786

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> I received my call this morning while I was teaching a workshop in Math. I had to wait 40 minutes for the class to finish and dismiss my students before I could go to the office and accept my offer.
> 
> I will be attending 4 years at RMC Kingston for Engineering to become and Engineering Officer.
> 
> My offer came out of CFRC Kingston and they informed me that they began sending out offers this morning.
> 
> Life goal accomplished, now to reset and move forward towards becoming an officer!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who's gotten the call and to everyone still anxious for theirs, it will come and it is certainly worth the wait.



Congrats Alex! Did they give you any other details on the Engineer Officer trade?


----------



## Alex.Landry

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Congrats Alex! Did they give you any other details on the Engineer Officer trade?



What type of details are you looking for?


----------



## NFLD2012

Anyone here from CFRC Oshawa?


----------



## ArpinB

MKos said:
			
		

> I did NCS ENG was my first choice and MPO was my second choice


What Degree did you apply for? I had NCS ENG as my first and AERE as my second, with a degree in computer engineering


----------



## MKos

ArpinB said:
			
		

> What Degree did you apply for? I had NCS ENG as my first and AERE as my second, with a degree in computer engineering



Bachelor of Science, Space Science


----------



## bemason

Anyone from the Maritimes Heard yet? Particurlarly from CFRC Halifax? 

I applied for MARS and I have a few other friends from school who have also applied. We've all been making bets on when we will hear


----------



## matthew1786

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> What type of details are you looking for?



Did they mention how many offers went out for the trade? Civi-U vs. RMC, anything like that?


----------



## 127phoenix

ArpinB said:
			
		

> Just realized my phone doesnt accept calls for some reason (my buddy was disappointed after trying to prank me) Gonna call CFRC Vancouver tomorrow hopefully they'll have some good news to cheer me up after the Canucks fell on their faces   I was also wondering if anyone else here applied for NCS ENG?



NSC eng first choice and marine systems engineer second choice. Accepted for second choice at rmc for a bachelors degree of mechanical engineering.


----------



## bemason

127phoenix said:
			
		

> NSC eng first choice and marine systems engineer second choice. Accepted for second choice at rmc for a bachelors degree of mechanical engineering.




Congrats! Where you from?

It would seem that no one has heard from the Maritimes yet. Hope they start calling out here soon!


----------



## scriptox

Do you think that recruiting centres are handing out just acceptances at the moment? I haven't seen one reply yet (that I know of) where someone has informed us of being rejected. That, or maybe they just don't feel like sharing that they have been rejected.

I'd love to hear all of your opinions.


----------



## bemason

A buddy of mine was rejected from the Air Crew qualifications because of a medical issue. He was told that a while ago but is still in the system for some thing else. 

The recruiter I spoke to said that they generally call those who have been accepted and send paper mail to thos who have not, so rejections might take a little longer. Take that with a grain of salt though because my recruiting office has never seemed quite on the ball when it comes to telling myself and others I know going through the process how the process actually works....


----------



## 127phoenix

bemason said:
			
		

> Congrats! Where you from?
> 
> It would seem that no one has heard from the Maritimes yet. Hope they start calling out here soon!



Cfrc Vancouver. ;D


----------



## Ajraddatz

Just got an offer for MARS from CFRC Calgary. Congratulations to all who have been accepted!


----------



## scriptox

Ajraddatz said:
			
		

> Just got an offer for MARS from CFRC Calgary. Congratulations to all who have been accepted!



You just got an offer? How so? By e-mail? Isn't CFRC Calgary closed at this time?


----------



## gawnewiththewind

127phoenix said:
			
		

> Hey congratulations. I got accepted for marine systems engineering officer too at rmc Kingston I think. So see you there.  What degree are you getting? Mine is mechanical engineer.



I am also going for mech engineering! Where outta Vancouver are you from? Too bad about the Canucks! I watched the entire game, and they scored just as my friend showed up and I had to answer the door! By the way, I'm outta Victoria

Good luck to everyone still waiting! And congrats to everyone accepted. I am looking forward to August!


----------



## ArpinB

127phoenix said:
			
		

> Cfrc Vancouver. ;D


Nice! Im sure my call is coming any day now  ;D


----------



## Caper15

Got a call yesterday around 2pm. Found out that I missed the deadline for the last aircrew selection for Pilot as my medical file took longer getting processed than first thought. I did however get merit listed for my second choice (AERE) so all in all it was a bitter sweet phone call. Fingers crossed that I'll hear back sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ajraddatz

scriptox said:
			
		

> You just got an offer? How so? By e-mail? Isn't CFRC Calgary closed at this time?


The officer called me from their home. It surprised me quite a bit since the CFRC was closed then.


----------



## 127phoenix

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> I am also going for mech engineering! Where outta Vancouver are you from? Too bad about the Canucks! I watched the entire game, and they scored just as my friend showed up and I had to answer the door! By the way, I'm outta Victoria
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting! And congrats to everyone accepted. I am looking forward to August!



Cool. Yea too bad for the Canucks. Likewise I am also looking forward to August, and meeting you and several other officer cadets. I'm from Coquitlam by the way and to tell you the truth I am still in in a bit of shock that I got accepted lol. The excitement is building each and every day.


----------



## Conz

Congratulations to everyone who has received their calls. Has anyone heard from CFRC Windsor yet?


----------



## matthew1786

Ajraddatz said:
			
		

> The officer called me from their home. It surprised me quite a bit since the CFRC was closed then.



That is beyond strange. Are you pulling our leg?!  :


----------



## Conz

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> That is beyond strange. Are you pulling our leg?!  :



Haha, sounds bizarre, right? CFRC Windsor's Detachment Commander called me from home on a Saturday to schedule my interview.


----------



## trevorreid

Got an offer for NCS ENG yesterday afternoon for whoever was asking! (at RMC, BEng - civil)
Good luck to all waiting!

Trevor


----------



## Gunner_Askett

I got the call earlier this afternoon ;D Accepted for MARS at civilian university.  Saw the blinky light on my blackberry and thought it was a reply to a text.  Nope.  Voice mail from CFRC Kingston  :nod:  

If you're still waiting, hang in there.  To be honest, I had almost written myself off after seeing other people from my area post that they had received offers and I still hadn't.  I guess being anxious makes you jump to conclusions.


----------



## JJFz6r

Hello everyone   you may address me as JJ.  I have been following this thread all throughout my application and through the ''waiting game'', yet now I have created an account to announce that I have just been offered a position as Electrical/Mechanical engineering at RMC Kingston  ;D I got accepted from the recruiting center in Ottawa, Ontario by the way   For all of you still waiting don't lose hope


----------



## matthew1786

trevorreid said:
			
		

> Got an offer for NCS ENG yesterday afternoon for whoever was asking! (at RMC, BEng - civil)
> Good luck to all waiting!
> 
> Trevor



Congrats Trevor! What CFRC?



			
				31engnr said:
			
		

> I got the call earlier this afternoon ;D Accepted for MARS at civilian university.  Saw the blinky light on my blackberry and thought it was a reply to a text.  Nope.  Voice mail from CFRC Kingston  :nod:
> 
> If you're still waiting, hang in there.  To be honest, I had almost written myself off after seeing other people from my area post that they had received offers and I still hadn't.  I guess being anxious makes you jump to conclusions.





			
				JJFz6r said:
			
		

> Hello everyone   you may address me as JJ.  I have been following this thread all throughout my application and through the ''waiting game'', yet now I have created an account to announce that I have just been offered a position as Electrical/Mechanical engineering at RMC Kingston  ;D I got accepted from the recruiting center in Ottawa, Ontario by the way   For all of you still waiting don't lose hope



Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## scriptox

I phoned in today during my lunch period. I've been accepted to RMC St. Jean as a Signals Officer while pursuing a degree in Computer Science. 

Thank you all for your support!!!


----------



## matthew1786

scriptox said:
			
		

> I phoned in today during my lunch period. I've been accepted to RMC St. Jean as a Signals Officer while pursuing a degree in Computer Science.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!!!



That is great news! Congrats!


----------



## KY-WPG

Well guys and gals, I finally made it. After 2 years of work and perseverance I have been accepted!

Received a call from the Ottawa RC at 5:30 with an offer for civy u as a CELE. Second choice, but still an occupation I will be excited to have.


----------



## matthew1786

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> Well guys and gals, I finally made it. After 2 years of work and perseverance I have been accepted!
> 
> Received a call from the Ottawa RC at 5:30 with an offer for civy u as a CELE. Second choice, but still an occupation I will be excited to have.



Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## trevorreid

CFRC Kingston matthew!


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

First off congratulations to everyone one their offers! 

But I've got a story to tell: So me and my cousin both applied to ROTP out of Ottawa, him for RMC and me for CiviU. This is my second time applying and I've been in the system for two years now. My cousin on the other hand basically made the decision to apply in the middle of winter. He had alright highschool marks, squeaked through the CFAT, and crawled through the interview, but eventually got merit listed in time. So then we hear the offers are coming out in Ottawa this week, and whaddya know, he gets his call first thing on Monday. First try, fresh outta highschool, a couple weeks shy of 18. I'm really proud of him and I think RMC will forge him into a great officer, but you just gotta understand that sometimes "Higher" works in mysterious ways. 

And second off, CFRC Ottawa called my parents' house today and left a message for me to call back, but I didn't get home in time, so I'm going to inquire first thing tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chalupas

Good luck man I hope you get the response your looking for


----------



## Kayghee

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> First off congratulations to everyone one their offers!
> 
> But I've got a story to tell: So me and my cousin both applied to ROTP out of Ottawa, him for RMC and me for CiviU. This is my second time applying and I've been in the system for two years now. My cousin on the other hand basically made the decision to apply in the middle of winter. He had alright highschool marks, squeaked through the CFAT, and crawled through the interview, but eventually got merit listed in time. So then we hear the offers are coming out in Ottawa this week, and whaddya know, he gets his call first thing on Monday. First try, fresh outta highschool, a couple weeks shy of 18. I'm really proud of him and I think RMC will forge him into a great officer, but you just gotta understand that sometimes "Higher" works in mysterious ways.
> 
> And second off, CFRC Ottawa called my parents' house today and left a message for me to call back, but I didn't get home in time, so I'm going to inquire first thing tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed!



If you both applied for the same trades then he may have done better than you on the interview. 
This year's my second time applying (took a fifth year of highschool to upgrade marks/competitiveness) and I was accepted so I'm sure you can be too! Good luck and keep your head up.


----------



## 127phoenix

Kayghee said:
			
		

> If you both applied for the same trades then he may have done better than you on the interview.
> This year's my second time applying (took a fifth year of highschool to upgrade marks/competitiveness) and I was accepted so I'm sure you can be too! Good luck and keep your head up.



What did you get accepted for?


----------



## KY-WPG

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> First off congratulations to everyone one their offers!
> 
> But I've got a story to tell: So me and my cousin both applied to ROTP out of Ottawa, him for RMC and me for CiviU. This is my second time applying and I've been in the system for two years now. My cousin on the other hand basically made the decision to apply in the middle of winter. He had alright highschool marks, squeaked through the CFAT, and crawled through the interview, but eventually got merit listed in time. So then we hear the offers are coming out in Ottawa this week, and whaddya know, he gets his call first thing on Monday. First try, fresh outta highschool, a couple weeks shy of 18. I'm really proud of him and I think RMC will forge him into a great officer, but you just gotta understand that sometimes "Higher" works in mysterious ways.
> 
> And second off, CFRC Ottawa called my parents' house today and left a message for me to call back, but I didn't get home in time, so I'm going to inquire first thing tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed!



Don't be discouraged by your cousins "quick and easy" acceptance to the program. I don't know all of your details but just the fact that you are a second round civy u applicant leads me to believe that you are a similar to me. The ideal candidate for ROTP is a straight out of high school sports nut with straight As for marks; which we are not. 

I am 9 years older, not part of a sports team and too married  . We usually have to do a little extra to stand out and sticking it out into round 2 is a big sign of proper intentions.

You applied through Ottawa and received a call within the week the results were in; I'd say that is an excellent sign.


----------



## stretch

Good morning guys. I just wanted to update you on my status, I received an informal call and email notifying me of my acceptance this morning. If anyone was skeptical about this dream it would have been me. 
I have been chasing this dream for six years and been rejected for so many reasons it's almost impossible for me to believe anything is going to actually work out. 
Of course I have been following these posts since day 1 last year and my anxiety has been off the charts. 
I also know that lots of accepted people have been saying keep your head up which can obviously be difficult with all your thoughts clouding your head, so instead, my advice would be to never give up no matter what you hear. I know that this response seems life or death for your dream, don't let it be. If this is really what you want, no question then I can promise you that if you know in your own mind that no answer will ever stop you from getting the job you want, than you've already been accepted. The most powerful aspect of any application is determination and it shines bright. On the flip side if you don't know this is what you want to do in anyway! get the heck out of the system and let someone who really wants this job to fill in that spot. I have trained new guys coming in to the Infantry and within a day I can tell if they are determined enough to succeed. The ones who aren't always quit and I always see a line up of people waiting to fill their spots but have to wait for another year to do it.

For those who are sitting at home in a bucket of sweat with a ratty map posted on the wall and colourful pins marking the location of each acceptance, my stats are below:

Accepted PLT, Component Transfer, ROTP Student Civy U (U of T - International Relations) just finishing 1st year
22 yrs old 
CFRC Mississauga - although this doesn't matter since I got my call from Ottawa D Mil C7
Infantry Reservist since Feb 07'
CFAT - I'd say squeaked by
Interview - pretty good
CFASC - failed ASCO test, passed Pilot Sim (obviously)

For other CT's I have been told to wait for the formal letter which is on it's way in the mail. So I feel that the call was more of a courtesy and the real information will be in a letter.

DONT. GIVE. UP. 

Devon


----------



## Domo777

Hey Stretch,

Great news on your acceptance!  I was in the same boat as you,  I'm turning 22 and joined the infantry with 4 RCR back in early 2008 and got accepted for ACSO for a BA.  Are you headed to RMC Kingston or RMC St Jean?  I got word that I'm spending a year in St Jean first and then finishing the last 3 in Kingston.  Something to do with lack of space in Kingston and due to random selection, they want to even out the class sizes to fit more candidates who would normally go to Civvy U into Kingston or St Jean.  

Are you a Corporal or Master Corporal?  I finished my mod 6 this past summer and hopefully will be able to keep my pay grade. Did you hear any information on that for yourself?  I totally agree with you about perseverance and to keep trying if this is your first time applying and you don't get good news back.  I myself am an Infantry instructor know what it takes for guys and girls to get through the courses and trust me, they are not easy.  But if it is truly your dream, then anything is possible.  I've seen a 18 year old female troop about 120 lbs take a C6 off a 24 years old 200lb dude on an 8 km ruck march.  

Which Regiment are you from?  QOR, 48th?

Domo777


----------



## 127phoenix

Domo I think he is going to civy university, hence the first line near the end where he talks about his stats, as he stated "rotp student civy university at U of T". Just my assumptions. Also congratulations to stretch on your acceptance!! ;D


----------



## stretch

Domo777 said:
			
		

> Hey Stretch,
> 
> Great news on your acceptance!  I was in the same boat as you,  I'm turning 22 and joined the infantry with 4 RCR back in early 2008 and got accepted for ACSO for a BA.  Are you headed to RMC Kingston or RMC St Jean?  I got word that I'm spending a year in St Jean first and then finishing the last 3 in Kingston.  Something to do with lack of space in Kingston and due to random selection, they want to even out the class sizes to fit more candidates who would normally go to Civvy U into Kingston or St Jean.
> 
> Are you a Corporal or Master Corporal?  I finished my mod 6 this past summer and hopefully will be able to keep my pay grade. Did you hear any information on that for yourself?  I totally agree with you about perseverance and to keep trying if this is your first time applying and you don't get good news back.  I myself am an Infantry instructor know what it takes for guys and girls to get through the courses and trust me, they are not easy.  But if it is truly your dream, then anything is possible.  I've seen a 18 year old female troop about 120 lbs take a C6 off a 24 years old 200lb dude on an 8 km ruck march.
> 
> Which Regiment are you from?  QOR, 48th?
> 
> Domo777



Hey Domo 777

Thank you, and congratulations to you as well. I actually got very little information on what is happening. I assume I will receive the rest in the letter in a couple weeks and of course I will keep everybody informed on what I know as much as I can. However I am sure that I will remain at U of T since I actually do not acquire the necessary highschool prerequisite credits to be admitted to RMC or CMR.

I am currently a Cpl, I finished Mod 1-5 two years ago and I have been employed on BMQ's and BWW's and so on mainly because of my experience. I am really glad to hear that perseverance for the both of us has paid off. A huge thumbs up for that young lady , one of those step up or step down situations; clearly she stepped up to the plate and knew she wouldn't be beat! that's what it takes.

I am with the Lorne Scots iper:, I wouldn't be surprised if we have crossed paths  

Regards 

stretch


----------



## stretch

127phoenix said:
			
		

> Domo I think he is going to civy university, hence the first line near the end where he talks about his stats, as he stated "rotp student civy university at U of T". Just my assumptions. Also congratulations to stretch on your acceptance!! ;D



You would be correct, and thank you  ;D


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

So the class yesterday was good news! Got my acceptance today! I ended up just walking into the RC to meet with the Cpl. who I was supposed to call. She was so nice.

So yeah, accepted to RMC Kingston as a MARS Officer pursuing an Arts degree. Spent the last year here at uOttawa but screw it! I'd rather be at RMC surrounded by people like us! I'm so happy. I was walking through downtown Ottawa on my way hope with a ridiculous grin plastered across my face. Couldn't help it. 

So yeah, it feels so good. All the hard work, waiting, and perseverance was worth it. It's the rough patches that make you stronger. But for you guys that are still waiting, have a Plan B. You should be expecting to get in, but you gotta cover your six. Up until the moment that Cpl. told me I was accepted I had fallback plans for school, work, uni, and life, but it's nice that Plan A came through. 

Dream your dreams with open eyes, and make them come true! Looking forward to seeing everyone in August!


----------



## JoBo

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> So the class yesterday was good news! Got my acceptance today! I ended up just walking into the RC to meet with the Cpl. who I was supposed to call. She was so nice.
> 
> So yeah, accepted to RMC Kingston as a MARS Officer pursuing an Arts degree. Spent the last year here at uOttawa but screw it! I'd rather be at RMC surrounded by people like us! I'm so happy. I was walking through downtown Ottawa on my way hope with a ridiculous grin plastered across my face. Couldn't help it.
> 
> So yeah, it feels so good. All the hard work, waiting, and perseverance was worth it. It's the rough patches that make you stronger. But for you guys that are still waiting, have a Plan B. You should be expecting to get in, but you gotta cover your six. Up until the moment that Cpl. told me I was accepted I had fallback plans for school, work, uni, and life, but it's nice that Plan A came through.
> 
> Dream your dreams with open eyes, and make them come true! Looking forward to seeing everyone in August!



Congrats! Looking forward to being your classmate at RMC Kingston.

Congrats to those that also received offers the past two days.


----------



## Drag0

Just wanted to say congrats to everyone who has received their offer. I just got a call from CFRC London with my offer, Infantry, with 2 more years at WLU. It was my first choice. I'm excited to see everyone in August. Goodluck to those who are still waiting. 

On a side note: Apparently the offers are only coming out of a few CFRC's now, instead of all the individual ones. For me I was expecting CFRC Kitchener where I did my app. and interview, but apparently this year they had to hand everything off to London, thus the delay. 

I think I'm going to have to go run 10km to calm down!

Best of luck,

Mason


----------



## Burko

Just got a reply from CFRC Calgary. Got NCS Eng Officer, my first choice. Super exited, and a little in shock. It took 3 years or so, but its so worth it. I will be at RMC Kingston this fall for BS in Eng. While I just finished the first year of my engineering degree at the top of my class here in Alberta they said I'll still have to start over at RMC anyway. That's OK, I got what I asked for. Hopefully see you all August 8th for orientation. 

Keep hope. I was beginning to think I had missed out.


----------



## HeavyD

I have received some very good unofficial news! I have been accepted for Armoured and get to stay at my current university.

For everyone wondering - I am a CT but have been dealing with CFRC Hamilton.

Stay patient everyone! It is still early; don't start to get discouraged.


----------



## trevorreid

What's my summer looking like now that i've been accepted to RMC?
What will it consist of?

Thanks

P.S. any athletes on here planning to play a varsity sport next year!?


----------



## scriptox

trevorreid said:
			
		

> What's my summer looking like now that i've been accepted to RMC?
> What will it consist of?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. any athletes on here planning to play a varsity sport next year!?



Not too sure.. my counsellor advised me that someone will be calling again within the next few weeks with further details on joining. I would imagine that we would have some paperwork to take care of, have our swearing in ceremony and other things. Oh, and we don't have August free any longer do we?

I'm planning to play Ultimate Frisbee! Though not a varsity sport, I still cannot get enough of it!


----------



## trevorreid

scriptox said:
			
		

> Not too sure.. my counsellor advised me that someone will be calling again within the next few weeks with further details on joining. I would imagine that we would have some paperwork to take care of, have our swearing in ceremony and other things. Oh, and we don't have August free any longer do we?
> 
> I'm planning to play Ultimate Frisbee! Though not a varsity sport, I still cannot get enough of it!



Yeah the lady that phoned me said the same thing. I'm not sure what is happening and August! (Or how long it is)
That's awesome! I can't wait for the competition level to rise from my current leisure gym class.


----------



## Chalupas

I've been in contact with the men's soccer coach an I'm going down to RMC for a kick about with the team which he basically said I'm pretty much on  heck yes paladins


----------



## Alex.Landry

I was informed that we would receive future instructions in following weeks. 

My CFRC told me my swearing in would be in the first two weeks of July and then I would be placed on LWOP until August 8th, which I would then report to CFB Kingston for orientation. 

With further research into the joining instructions, I know we leave for St-jean for our Recruitment Camp at the Mega Complex on August 11th and return August 25th for the Arch ceremony.

August 25th, we jump straight into FYOP and September 4th classes begin.

As for sports, I have been part of the RMC Judo team for 2 years already as a civilian and with its almost Varsity status next year, I look forward to fighting in tournaments as a Paladin


----------



## scriptox

Anybody have any idea how the following months will be like for Saint-Jean OCdts? I know we get further instructions in the following weeks but after looking through their website (CMRSJ), it states that orientation begins July 29. However my counsellor stated that I need to report to Kingston for August 8. So I'm a bit confused.


----------



## JoBo

scriptox said:
			
		

> Anybody have any idea how the following months will be like for Saint-Jean OCdts? I know we get further instructions in the following weeks but after looking through their website (CMRSJ), it states that orientation begins July 29. However my counsellor stated that I need to report to Kingston for August 8. So I'm a bit confused.



This link may help you out a bit.

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp


----------



## matt1994

Congrats to everyone! Hopefully more offers still to come!


----------



## bemason

Found the joining instructions for CMR, they are a bit different.

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp


Congrats to all that have been accepted! Hope to hear soon and that I will be a class mate next year.


----------



## scriptox

bemason said:
			
		

> Found the joining instructions for CMR, they are a bit different.
> 
> http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp
> 
> 
> Congrats to all that have been accepted! Hope to hear soon and that I will be a class mate next year.



Exactly, that's what I meant. Orientation begins July 29, but my counsellor stated to report to Kingston for the 8th of August. Haha


----------



## ArpinB

Called my recruiting office today and they told me im merit listed  not quite sure where that puts me though and i haven't lost hope


----------



## bemason

scriptox said:
			
		

> Exactly, that's what I meant. Orientation begins July 29, but my counsellor stated to report to Kingston for the 8th of August. Haha




I think for some reason it might differ between the schools. Not sure why that would be and it doesn't make much sense. It's possible CMR hasn't updated their joining instructions yet.


----------



## scriptox

bemason said:
			
		

> I think for some reason it might differ between the schools. Not sure why that would be and it doesn't make much sense. It's possible CMR hasn't updated their joining instructions yet.



Indeed. We will see what the future holds. I'm just being antsy at the moment haha.


----------



## bemason

scriptox said:
			
		

> Indeed. We will see what the future holds. I'm just being antsy at the moment haha.



Hey, at least you've heard


----------



## jwtg

Read through the past few pages of this thread, or use the search function for FYOP or INDOC or Orientation Course.  There have been NUMEROUS entries describing what your summer will look like, and there are posts all over this forum that explain what the orientation course you will be doing is like.

The question has been asked and asked, and if you don't know the answers yet, it's because you haven't bothered looking for them.

Also someone posted a link to the joining instructions, which gives you a pretty good idea of the timeline, if not the specific day to day activities.


----------



## Kayghee

I'm coming out of CFRC Toronto and these are the following dates explained to me by the person who called:
Swearing in ceremony: July 10-11 (first day paperwork, second is the ceremony)
Orientation: August 12-24

I assume orientations the same for all of us, the signing of paperwork and indoc might be different. 
This is for those accepted to ROTP RMCC Kingston.


----------



## OdoyleRules

Hey everyone!

I've been following this thread for quite some time now, but unfortunately it seems I may be outta luck this year for acceptance to RMC Kingston.

Is there for sure another selection going to be happening, and if there is, is it going to be a lot smaller amount of acceptances going to be sent out? 

I still have my fingers crossed, although my mind sort of has it crossed off for the year,
Cheers!


----------



## bemason

OdoyleRules said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been following this thread for quite some time now, but unfortunately it seems I may be outta luck this year for acceptance to RMC Kingston.
> 
> Is there for sure another selection going to be happening, and if there is, is it going to be a lot smaller amount of acceptances going to be sent out?
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed, although my mind sort of has it crossed off for the year,
> Cheers!




Keep your head up! It's only the second week of notifications, lots of time yet. Like people have said before offers can trickle in right up until August. I don't think anyone in my area has heard yet so chances are your RC hasn't started making their calls yet.


----------



## sailor14

From what I understand, CFRC Halifax will be making offers starting next week. Not sure why the delay out of that office.

Kris


----------



## bemason

sailor14 said:
			
		

> From what I understand, CFRC Halifax will be making offers starting next week. Not sure why the delay out of that office.
> 
> Kris



Hey Kris,
Where'd you hear that? That's my office, that's why I ask.


----------



## sailor14

My son called the office today. The lady told him he should hear something next week.

Kris


----------



## bemason

Thanks for the info, it certainly brings the stress level down


----------



## dancerbo

Just out of curiosity, how many people here applied out of CFRC Vancouver?


----------



## JoBo

dancerbo said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how many people here applied out of CFRC Vancouver?



I was told that out of CFRC Vancouver roughly 100+ applied and 23 were selected.


----------



## dancerbo

JoBo said:
			
		

> I was told that out of CFRC Vancouver roughly 100+ applied and 23 were selected.



I see, that's rather discouraging. Did a recruiter tell you that?


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

When I spoke with the Cpl. at my RC she said that over 1000 people had applied, and they sent out 40 offers. We are the 4%!


----------



## Cui

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> When I spoke with the Cpl. at my RC she said that over 1000 people had applied, and they sent out 40 offers. We are the 4%!



Was that 1000 people handed in an application, or 1000 who were merit listed?


----------



## JoBo

dancerbo said:
			
		

> I see, that's rather discouraging. Did a recruiter tell you that?



Yes. This comes directly from Captain Korn. He's a really great guy and he also did my interview. We had a good 5 minute conversation when I was at CFRC Vancouver on the 19th. That was one of the things he told me.


----------



## bemason

JoBo said:
			
		

> Yes. This comes directly from Captain Korn. He's a really great guy and he also did my interview. We had a good 5 minute conversation when I was at CFRC Vancouver on the 19th. That was one of the things he told me.



He's probably making an estimate from previous years. The recruiters I have talked to over the last year say they only handle receiving the application, processing it and the stuff up to the interview and then they don't know a thing until they get the list of those accepted. But who knows, what they are told may differ from area to area.


----------



## Jakinder

Kayghee said:
			
		

> I'm coming out of CFRC Toronto and these are the following dates explained to me by the person who called:
> Swearing in ceremony: July 10-11 (first day paperwork, second is the ceremony)
> Orientation: August 12-24
> 
> I assume orientations the same for all of us, the signing of paperwork and indoc might be different.
> This is for those accepted to ROTP RMCC Kingston.



Don't forget that we start August 8th for clearance and some other things. It's probably a lot of paper work.


----------



## Courtney.Williams

Fear not, those out of CFRC Halifax: I got my call today, accepted to RMC Kingston as EME. Hopefully you guys will hear first thing Monday!


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Cui said:
			
		

> Was that 1000 people handed in an application, or 1000 who were merit listed?



She didn't say exactly, but I'd guess that's how many guys were merit listed. I wouldn't think guys who weren't listed would be counted as applicants since technically they didn't make it through the application. But who knows.


----------



## 127phoenix

JoBo said:
			
		

> Yes. This comes directly from Captain Korn. He's a really great guy and he also did my interview. We had a good 5 minute conversation when I was at CFRC Vancouver on the 19th. That was one of the things he told me.



I did my interview with him too and he was really nice.


----------



## 127phoenix

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> She didn't say exactly, but I'd guess that's how many guys were merit listed. I wouldn't think guys who weren't listed would be counted as applicants since technically they didn't make it through the application. But who knows.



Just goes to show you how competitive the rotp program is and how prestigious it is to get accepted.  ;D


----------



## Hewitt

I got a call at 3:04 from my Recruitment Centre but I missed it!! I've called them back like 5 time and no one will pick up. I'm out of CFRC Vancouver.


----------



## JoBo

Courtney.Williams said:
			
		

> Fear not, those out of CFRC Halifax: I got my call today, accepted to RMC Kingston as EME. Hopefully you guys will hear first thing Monday!


Congrats! See you in August.



			
				127phoenix said:
			
		

> I did my interview with him too and he was really nice.


Yes, super nice.


----------



## Cui

Congrats on all who have been accepted!  

A bit of an update on my situation. I have been told by my recruiting centre that I was most likely not selected for the first round. Therefore I have to move onto the second round if there are spots available. I know that there will only be a small number of spots available for the second and third round, but I am not going to give up hope and going to remain optimistic about the whole thing. 

Good luck to all those still waiting, and again, congratulations to all those who have been accepted. Hopefully I can join all of you this summer as well  ;D


----------



## scriptox

Cui said:
			
		

> Congrats on all who have been accepted!
> 
> A bit of an update on my situation. I have been told by my recruiting centre that I was most likely not selected for the first round. Therefore I have to move onto the second round if there are spots available. I know that there will only be a small number of spots available for the second and third round, but I am not going to give up hope and going to remain optimistic about the whole thing.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting, and again, congratulations to all those who have been accepted. Hopefully I can join all of you this summer as well  ;D



Damn. Well I'm sure you will be receiving good news in the near future! Like you said: Don't give up! Good luck!


----------



## matthew1786

Cui said:
			
		

> Congrats on all who have been accepted!
> 
> A bit of an update on my situation. I have been told by my recruiting centre that I was most likely not selected for the first round. Therefore I have to move onto the second round if there are spots available. I know that there will only be a small number of spots available for the second and third round, but I am not going to give up hope and going to remain optimistic about the whole thing.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting, and again, congratulations to all those who have been accepted. Hopefully I can join all of you this summer as well  ;D



I'm right there with you on that one Cui. I was told that the offers for the second selection would roll out in the beginning of June. Good luck, we are going to need it.


----------



## Cui

Thanks guys, hang in there, since in my experience good news will come to those who are patient.


----------



## stretch

selections aren't done!, I know following these posts it is difficult to not feel like you're are not being left behind when you hear about everyone else's acceptances, but time will not slow down for anyone and this selection has, in retrospect, just started so remain optimistic and aggressive towards your dreams.



			
				Cui said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, hang in there, since in my experience good news will come to those who are patient.



I would strongly disagree, good news comes to those who are persistent and who have the courage to persevere. In my experience if I yielded for life and waited for things to happen, nothing ever would. Keep moving forward, keep being aggressive, use a delay or "rejection" to your advantage to strengthen yourself; and never take no for an answer.

my  :2c:


----------



## Cui

True, however, this is my second attempt at ROTP. I applied when I was in grade 12, but was not accepted. So I moved onto university, and applied again from there. 

As well, I have inquired into joining the reserves, as well as the possibility of becoming a CIC officer if I do not get selected this year. Although I am hoping to be accepted this year, I have been looking for other ways to serve in the CF, since it is something that I've wanted to do for a long time.

I meant that it's not good to get too anxious over it, but yes, I agree that good news come to those who are persistent and persevere through the hard times.


----------



## bemason

When I put in my ROTP application in september, I also put one in for the reserves in the hopes that I would get into the reserves to see what military life was like. They told me in Feb. that they closed my reserve file because there was no point in keeping it open because they would have no time to train me. Although they closed my file for the reserves they suggested that if I am not accepted to ROTP that I could apply to the reserves again as an offiicer while I was going through uni and help me pay for a little bit of it. Might be a good option for you to consider. You could probably do a CT and switch to Reg Force when you finish uni.

Just a suggestion based on what a recruiter told me.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

There's nothing wrong with joining reserves of even going NCM in the reg force. I know we're all gung ho about being officers, but it's not like NCM's are anything less. Sure your pay grades are lower and you can't get into the officers mess, but you're the person who's actually getting shit done! We need good officers to lead, but in a way it's just as important to have proficient people to carry out the orders. My Plan B was to just go reg force as an NCM, and if you put the same motivation towards being an operator as you have towards becoming an officer then you're bound to go far. There are so many opportunities within the military, so don't think this is the be-all-and-end-all. It may sound trivial coming from a guy who's already got his acceptance but I know that if I want my subordinates to respect me that I've got to respect them first.


----------



## Cui

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with joining reserves of even going NCM in the reg force. I know we're all gung ho about being officers, but it's not like NCM's are anything less. Sure your pay grades are lower and you can't get into the officers mess, but you're the person who's actually getting crap done! We need good officers to lead, but in a way it's just as important to have proficient people to carry out the orders. My Plan B was to just go reg force as an NCM, and if you put the same motivation towards being an operator as you have towards becoming an officer then you're bound to go far. There are so many opportunities within the military, so don't think this is the be-all-and-end-all. It may sound trivial coming from a guy who's already got his acceptance but I know that if I want my subordinates to respect me that I've got to respect them first.



Again, I'm going to see how this develops. Thank you for the advice. I do have a number of friends who are NCMs in the reserves. I would not mind being an NCM at all. Though my preference would still be for officer, not for the prestige of it, but I enjoy the planning and the added responsibility that comes along with it. 

We'll just have to see where life takes us. Like I said, I would be happy to serve in the CF in any capacity, since it is something that I have always wanted to do for a long time now.


----------



## LCIS101

good day everyone,

I got my offer a couple of days ago, it looks like ill be going to st-jean in september for a year before moving to kingston.
I got accepted as an aerospace control officer cadet in aeronautical eng.

good luck to all


----------



## 127phoenix

stretch said:
			
		

> selections aren't done!, I know following these posts it is difficult to not feel like you're are not being left behind when you hear about everyone else's acceptances, but time will not slow down for anyone and this selection has, in retrospect, just started so remain optimistic and aggressive towards your dreams.
> 
> I would strongly disagree, good news comes to those who are persistent and who have the courage to persevere. In my experience if I yielded for life and waited for things to happen, nothing ever would. Keep moving forward, keep being aggressive, use a delay or "rejection" to your advantage to strengthen yourself; and never take no for an answer.
> 
> my  :2c:



I think you might have contradicted yourself in the first sentence.


----------



## stretch

127phoenix said:
			
		

> I think you might have contradicted yourself in the first sentence.



what I meant is that we will continue to hear people talk about the next steps after acceptance, even though there are people still waiting. It doesn't mean that it is over for those people and they shouldn't think of it that way.



			
				littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with joining reserves of even going NCM in the reg force. I know we're all gung ho about being officers, but it's not like NCM's are anything less. Sure your pay grades are lower and you can't get into the officers mess, but you're the person who's actually getting crap done! We need good officers to lead, but in a way it's just as important to have proficient people to carry out the orders. My Plan B was to just go reg force as an NCM, and if you put the same motivation towards being an operator as you have towards becoming an officer then you're bound to go far. There are so many opportunities within the military, so don't think this is the be-all-and-end-all. It may sound trivial coming from a guy who's already got his acceptance but I know that if I want my subordinates to respect me that I've got to respect them first.



this is very true and any self respecting officer that I have ever known, has taken the experienced advice of his sargeants and experienced personnel into great value when making any sort of command decisions.



			
				bemason said:
			
		

> When I put in my ROTP application in september, I also put one in for the reserves in the hopes that I would get into the reserves to see what military life was like. They told me in Feb. that they closed my reserve file because there was no point in keeping it open because they would have no time to train me. Although they closed my file for the reserves they suggested that if I am not accepted to ROTP that I could apply to the reserves again as an officer while I was going through uni and help me pay for a little bit of it. Might be a good option for you to consider. You could probably do a CT and switch to Reg Force when you finish uni.
> 
> Just a suggestion based on what a recruiter told me.



This is a great idea, infact very similar to the one that I had when joining. I'm not sure I entirely understand why they would have "closed your file" because they didn't have time to train you, but if it was because you had an ROTP application in at the same time I could understand.



			
				Cui said:
			
		

> Again, I'm going to see how this develops. Thank you for the advice. I do have a number of friends who are NCMs in the reserves. I would not mind being an NCM at all. Though my preference would still be for officer, not for the prestige of it, but I enjoy the planning and the added responsibility that comes along with it.
> 
> We'll just have to see where life takes us. Like I said, I would be happy to serve in the CF in any capacity, since it is something that I have always wanted to do for a long time now.



It would seem to me that you have the motivation to succeed, we will see how far it takes you. And with that I look forward to seeing you in the ol' relish someday soon hopefully. I send my best wishes for your acceptance.


----------



## bemason

The reason explained to me was there were no more bmq sessions being run that wouls finish by the time I would have to report to school in the fall.


----------



## Conz

bemason said:
			
		

> The reason explained to me was there were no more bmq sessions being run that wouls finish by the time I would have to report to school in the fall.



Interesting. I was told that by a recruiter that no applicant was able to "double dip" (apply for ROTP and to the reserves at the same time). Also, my friend was doing BMQ as a reservists on weekends: Fall 2011.


----------



## bemason

Conz said:
			
		

> Interesting. I was told that by a recruiter that no applicant was able to "double dip" (apply for ROTP and to the reserves at the same time). Also, my friend was doing BMQ as a reservists on weekends: Fall 2011.



Mine was as well. In halifax the course fills up months ahead though so they wern't going to be able to fit me in until the summer... Second time I was almost in and got cut. The first time I was going for Nav Res and lost my spot due to budget cuts. On the up side though when I did my CFAT when I was 16 I qualified for MARS which I wanted to do so didn't have to do it again this time round.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

I qualified the first time I wrote it too, but then this year my file manager gave me the opportunity to write it again and I blew my last score outta the water. It honestly makes your application so much more competitive. A large portion of the overall scoring is based on the CFAT so never hurts to give it a go and really nail it home.


----------



## jwtg

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> I qualified the first time I wrote it too, but then this year my file manager gave me the opportunity to write it again and I blew my last score outta the water. It honestly makes your application so much more competitive. A large portion of the overall scoring is based on the CFAT so never hurts to give it a go and really nail it home.



What is the portion, and what is your source for this information?  Or is it just hearsay and speculation.

Based on the amount of people that come here with different opinions regarding the weight of the CFAT (or if it has any weight at all, beyond identifying which trades you are qualified to apply for), I'd say you're probably guessing.


----------



## bemason

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> I qualified the first time I wrote it too, but then this year my file manager gave me the opportunity to write it again and I blew my last score outta the water. It honestly makes your application so much more competitive. A large portion of the overall scoring is based on the CFAT so never hurts to give it a go and really nail it home.



Man, I wish they would have given me the chance to re-write. 


And I have heard that the aptitude test and interview count for the most.


----------



## joolay

127phoenix said:
			
		

> Cool. Yea too bad for the Canucks. Likewise I am also looking forward to August, and meeting you and several other officer cadets. I'm from Coquitlam by the way and to tell you the truth I am still in in a bit of shock that I got accepted lol. The excitement is building each and every day.



NO WAY I'M ALSO FROM COQUITLAM. Are you in high school? I just accepted my offer the other day! B.Eng at RMC for Electrical and Mechanical Engineer Officer. I'm beyond stoked; can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

jwtg said:
			
		

> What is the portion, and what is your source for this information?  Or is it just hearsay and speculation.
> 
> Based on the amount of people that come here with different opinions regarding the weight of the CFAT (or if it has any weight at all, beyond identifying which trades you are qualified to apply for), I'd say you're probably guessing.



I can't remember exactly, maybe 40-50% of the overall weight. I just know that it's an overwhelming proportion compared to the other components. It was the Capt. who did my interview that told me this. He realized that every part of my application was solid, but my CFAT score was average, so he basically broke it down for me and said that if I wanted to be competitive I needed to re-do it and rock it. So I did  ;D

But I have heard of guys who just did ok on the CFAT but still got in to really competitive trades, so just remember that "Higher" works in mysterious ways. I guess the moral of the story is, no matter what, it doesn't hurt to do really well on the CFAT. 

He also mentioned that next year, they won't even look at your highschool marks, it'll be based solely on the CFAT score. I guess this helps to regulate all of the disparities between highschools in the country.


----------



## LCIS101

Who else already got their offer, and who is still waiting by the phone? i know CFRC Montreal already finished calling the accepted applicants for the first round


----------



## JoBo

joolay said:
			
		

> NO WAY I'M ALSO FROM COQUITLAM. Are you in high school? I just accepted my offer the other day! B.Eng at RMC for Electrical and Mechanical Engineer Officer. I'm beyond stoked; *can't wait to meet you all.*



Congrats! You must have been smiling this entire weekend. Perhaps we'll have to organize a dinner or something this summer as a meet and greet for people who were accepted in the greater Vancouver area. I'm from Richmond myself.


----------



## bemason

JoBo said:
			
		

> Congrats! You must have been smiling this entire weekend. Perhaps we'll have to organize a dinner or something this summer as a meet and greet for people who were accepted in the greater Vancouver area. I'm from Richmond myself.




At Xmas they put on a meet and greet in Halifax for the potential recruits. Did they do that for you guys to or was it a local thing?


----------



## 127phoenix

joolay said:
			
		

> NO WAY I'M ALSO FROM COQUITLAM. Are you in high school? I just accepted my offer the other day! B.Eng at RMC for Electrical and Mechanical Engineer Officer. I'm beyond stoked; can't wait to meet you all.



Yea I'm in high school. I go to centennial secondary. How about you? It's cool to know that your from the same city, looking forward to seeing you there.  ;D


----------



## matthew1786

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> I can't remember exactly, maybe 40-50% of the overall weight. I just know that it's an overwhelming proportion compared to the other components. It was the Capt. who did my interview that told me this. He realized that every part of my application was solid, but my CFAT score was average, so he basically broke it down for me and said that if I wanted to be competitive I needed to re-do it and rock it. So I did  ;D
> 
> But I have heard of guys who just did ok on the CFAT but still got in to really competitive trades, so just remember that "Higher" works in mysterious ways. I guess the moral of the story is, no matter what, it doesn't hurt to do really well on the CFAT.
> 
> He also mentioned that next year, they won't even look at your highschool marks, it'll be based solely on the CFAT score. I guess this helps to regulate all of the disparities between highschools in the country.



For anyone reading this, I would take this post with a grain of salt. Best confirm something like that with an experienced recruiter.


----------



## aesop081

Dear lord, how do you people manage to make it through one single day ?

 :


----------



## KY-WPG

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> For anyone reading this, I would take this post with a grain of salt. Best confirm something like that with an experienced recruiter.



I was advised by a career counselor (a captain) in the Winnipeg RC that the three main areas of assessment in order of importance are:

CFAT
Academic average
Interview score

Now as with most aspects of the application process it seems that there are many different stories depending who you speak with; this simply shows that the CFAT is more than simply a gauge of what occupations you can apply for, but also a gauge of your overall abilities as a candidate.

People go to different schools, with different courses, and are interviewed by different recruiters. The CFAT is a test that is identical across the board; making it the best place to start when attempting to compare thousands of applicants.


----------



## JPye

Cui said:
			
		

> Again, I'm going to see how this develops. Thank you for the advice. I do have a number of friends who are NCMs in the reserves. I would not mind being an NCM at all. Though my preference would still be for officer, not for the prestige of it, but I enjoy the planning and the added responsibility that comes along with it.
> 
> We'll just have to see where life takes us. Like I said, I would be happy to serve in the CF in any capacity, since it is something that I have always wanted to do for a long time now.



Hey Cui, when I had originally applied last April, I had put in an application for NCM reg force. As reg force, they will also reimburse for courses taken and passed (suject to approval, like anything else). I figured it was a good way to keep working on my degree, and working on a pension. If your school offers a lot of distance courses, this is a good option as well if you are able to handle distance courses. I know U of T offers a HUGE selection, and I completed this last year of full time studies through distance at York while working full time.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> For anyone reading this, I would take this post with a grain of salt. Best confirm something like that with an experienced recruiter.



Well obviously you should take everything on this forum with a grain of salt. It's the internet. 

But the Capt. was quite experienced. When he was explaining why the CFAT carried so much weight, he put it like this, and KY-Ottawa was right on the money: when looking through all the peeps who got merit listed, we're all top of our class, we're all involved in sports, we've all got little stories that illustrate our life experience, we've all got references who can back us up, and we've all taken the time to research our trades and know what we're getting into, so when Higher has the files of Jim Smith and Bob Brown in front of them and are trying to decide who gets the last spot for pilot, they look at the CFAT, because it's the only objective reference that they have. Makes sense doesn't it. 

So I say again, if you want to have the best chance for success, do well on every component of the application, especially the CFAT!


----------



## jwtg

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> Well obviously you should take everything on this forum with a grain of salt. It's the internet.
> 
> But the Capt. was quite experienced. When he was explaining why the CFAT carried so much weight, he put it like this, and KY-Ottawa was right on the money: when looking through all the peeps who got merit listed, we're all top of our class, we're all involved in sports, we've all got little stories that illustrate our life experience, we've all got references who can back us up, and we've all taken the time to research our trades and know what we're getting into, so when Higher has the files of Jim Smith and Bob Brown in front of them and are trying to decide who gets the last spot for pilot, they look at the CFAT, because it's the only objective reference that they have. Makes sense doesn't it.
> 
> So I say again, if you want to have the best chance for success, do well on every component of the application, especially the CFAT!



Another post to take with a grain of salt.  Your assumptions and casual acceptance of hearsay make everything you post vulnerable to error.

I was certainly not top of my class and I'm positive that many of the people who got in weren't either.  I'm also willing to bet that by and large, many applicants have no idea what they're getting themselves into.  I was raised in a military family and spent years surrounded by the CF, and like any other applicant- I had very little clue what I was getting into.

The CF will really show you how much you didn't know.

I don't meet your criteria, and I got in.


----------



## bemason

jwtg said:
			
		

> Another post to take with a grain of salt.  Your assumptions and casual acceptance of hearsay make everything you post vulnerable to error.
> 
> I was certainly not top of my class and I'm positive that many of the people who got in weren't either.  I'm also willing to bet that by and large, many applicants have no idea what they're getting themselves into.  I was raised in a military family and spent years surrounded by the CF, and like any other applicant- I had very little clue what I was getting into.
> 
> The CF will really show you how much you didn't know.
> 
> I don't meet your criteria, and I got in.




I'd have to agree with you. This year I spent a lot of time with the navy as part of a co-op programme. When I talked to many of the officers that went through RMC, I heard quite a few say that they had less than an 80% average going through highschool.  Also when I applied the recruiter hardly even looked at my marks but made a point of changing the amount of years work experience. He said that some thing like that might make a huge difference. But on the other hand he did mention that the CFAT was a big part of it.

I guess it's just who you talk to...


----------



## matthew1786

littlewhitebuddha said:
			
		

> Well obviously you should take everything on this forum with a grain of salt. It's the internet.
> 
> But the Capt. was quite experienced. When he was explaining why the CFAT carried so much weight, he put it like this, and KY-Ottawa was right on the money: when looking through all the peeps who got merit listed, we're all top of our class, we're all involved in sports, we've all got little stories that illustrate our life experience, we've all got references who can back us up, and we've all taken the time to research our trades and know what we're getting into, so when Higher has the files of Jim Smith and Bob Brown in front of them and are trying to decide who gets the last spot for pilot, they look at the CFAT, because it's the only objective reference that they have. Makes sense doesn't it.
> 
> So I say again, if you want to have the best chance for success, do well on every component of the application, especially the CFAT!



You are absolutely entitled to your opinion and are absolutely allowed to share it, especially on the internet. What someone shouldn't be doing however is stating that they know something for fact when they don't. In these forums, its against the rules. Hearsay has proven to be time and time again a completely unreliable way to communicate something which you believe to be factual.

I do agree though that weighting the CFAT more is't a bad idea and could work. IMO, it should be more than just a threshold but hey... it isn't up to me, or anyone else here! You said that the CF will stop looking at your grades altogether; I can't possibly imagine that is fathomable. Assuming this does somehow happen, then I'm willing to bet that the CFAT will be reformed to be much more difficult and in depth.  :2c: This however is merely speculation.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Ok, then let me rephrase:

The Captain who I spoke to at CFRC Ottawa said that the CFAT was important, and gave me justification to believe the same. He also urged me to re-do it, and I believe that my higher score was one of the factors that led to my acceptance to RMC. 

So if "good enough" on the CFAT is good enough for you, then awesome! But feel free to strive to exceed the minimum.


----------



## aesop081

OMG make it stop............ :

This is like 3 virgins arguing on what's the best way to have sex.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Hhahahahaa. Well somebody change the topic then. I'm tired of this.


----------



## matthew1786

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> OMG make it stop............ :
> 
> This is like 3 virgins arguing on what's the best way to have sex.



That.... would actually be quite entertaining!  ;D


----------



## Scott

So, changing the topic is the solution, not someone heeding the advice given time and time again around here. Noooo, that would be waaaaay too hard.

I'll rephrase a famous line: better to keep your mouth shut and let them assume you know nothing than to open it and remove all doubt.

Move on.


----------



## Phoebe

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> That.... would actually be quite entertaining!  ;D



Entertaining... but sad.  :nod:

-Phobos


----------



## JPye

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> OMG make it stop............ :
> 
> This is like 3 virgins arguing on what's the best way to have sex.



LMAO! This is being stored in the memory warehouse for random use on my husband and his friends!


----------



## JPye

So, I will try and open up a new discussion to get us off this current trend!

Has anyone sucessfully found any blogs/testimonials regarding the 2 week orientation camp in St. Jean? I have found in other forums information on the garrison and BMQ/BMOQ, but aside from the joining instructions I haven't found much else.

I have to admit, I really enjoy reading about other people's experiences! There are some great stories on this site about what people have been through since the beginning of their careers.


----------



## jwtg

JPye said:
			
		

> Has anyone successfully found any blogs/testimonials regarding the 2 week orientation camp in St. Jean? I have found in other forums information on the garrison and BMQ/BMOQ, but aside from the joining instructions I haven't found much else.



There are many posts on these forums describing what the 2 week orientation is like- unfortunately, they're probably buried in the middle of thick threads like this one. 

I did it.  What would you like to know?

Your first few days, you'll feel a bit out of place because you'll be walking around the Mega in Civi's while everyone else walks around in uniform.  You'll spend a lot of time in a class room hearing lectures on military knowledge, regulations, rank structure, and a whole lot more.  This material is taken right out of the course material for BMQ/BMOQ and is designed to give you a brief introduction to what being in the CF is all about.

You can expect to be up by 0500 and doing PT some mornings, maybe a little later others.  You can expect to go through inspections.  Watch the series 'Basic Up' on youtube or wherever it is online courtesy of the CF (Google it) and you'll get an idea for what inspections are like.  Not fun, extremely picky on details you've probably never thought of before.

You will get yelled at a lot, even when you don't think you're doing anything wrong.  You'll spend hours doing drill either in the drill hall or outside in the sun.  You will sweat and mark time until you think your legs are going to fall off.  You'll learn what exactly 'marking time' means.

You'll go up and down 9-12 flights of stairs several times on a daily basis because your rooms will probably be on one of those floors.  You will learn to correct your mistakes through 'corrective training' in the form of physical exercise.  A lot of pushups.

You will probably see people release, realizing that the CF isn't for them.  Yes, even the 2 week orientation is long enough to show some people that maybe they're better suited to something else.  You will probably see some people that aren't as strong as you- you will  be expected to make up the difference because you succeed or fail as a team.

You will probably see people who are a lot stronger than you- you will need them to help you make up the difference.  

You will spend hours polishing, ironing, marking your kit, studying, laundry, cleaning your room, cleaning your common areas, scrubbing the floor to remove polish stains, doing homework that they will assign you, and hopefully practicing drill because you'll probably be brutal at drill.  

You will probably have some people on your orientation course who have been in cadets and already know drill, polishing, how to form a beret (please do yourself a favor and form your beret well as soon as you can- chef boyardee berets look stupid) and things like that.  Be a sponge, soak up the experience they have and learn from them- and obviously from your instructors as well.

If you ARE that former cadet- realize that your experience is limited and you don't know everything.  Even if you got your glider license or jump wings through cadets, you are as green as anybody else on that course when it comes to being in the CF.  Help and guide others with your experience, but don't lord it over anybody.  No one will be impressed with nonstop chatter about how great an OCdt you are because you were in cadets; however, they will benefit and appreciate a bit of guidance you can offer with humility.

Best piece of advice: Play the game.  It will be hard (although people who have been through much harder will tell you that it's nothing) because you've probably never done anything like it.  When they yell at you, don't take it personally.  Show that you can take it on a chin and keep going- that's what they're looking for.

When you get disciplined and have to do pushups or whatever, you go until muscle failure.  Go until your arms literally cannot lift your body again.  Anything less is called giving up, and you don't want to be that person.

It's worth it if you want it, and before you complain remember: you chose it.  

Good luck.  Any specific questions feel free to ask here or PM me, whether you're curious about RMC or the recruit camp you're about to do (Civ U or RMC).


----------



## Cui

JPye said:
			
		

> Hey Cui, when I had originally applied last April, I had put in an application for NCM reg force. As reg force, they will also reimburse for courses taken and passed (suject to approval, like anything else). I figured it was a good way to keep working on my degree, and working on a pension. If your school offers a lot of distance courses, this is a good option as well if you are able to handle distance courses. I know U of T offers a HUGE selection, and I completed this last year of full time studies through distance at York while working full time.



Waterloo does have a lot of DE courses. However, I want to concentrate on school fully right now, so reserves would be a good option for me if I do not get selected this year. But thanks for the advice, I'll see how things turn out.


----------



## JPye

jwtg said:
			
		

> I did it.  What would you like to know?



Thank you for your post and the advice! 

I have watched season 1 of Basic Up.... I found it on YouTube. It's a good show! I almost wish there was an update episode where you could see where people ended up!


----------



## Phoebe

I wish there was some sort of show similar to basic up that follows officer candidates through BMOQ. I'm sure BMQ and BMOQ are similar in some ways but I'm sure they have their big differences.


----------



## stretch

Phobos said:
			
		

> I wish there was some sort of show similar to basic up that follows officer candidates through BMOQ. I'm sure BMQ and BMOQ are similar in some ways but I'm sure they have their big differences.



I'm going to go out on a limb and sat they are basically identical. BMQ is BMQ no matter who it is teaching or learning we all need to learn the same info at that stage (QR&O's, CSD, Rank Structure... etc) we all need to be broken in to start. What comes after is specifics. 
Just my  :2c:


----------



## jwtg

stretch said:
			
		

> I'm going to go out on a limb and sat they are basically identical. BMQ is BMQ no matter who it is teaching or learning we all need to learn the same info at that stage (QR&O's, CSD, Rank Structure... etc) we all need to be broken in to start. What comes after is specifics.
> Just my  :2c:


Plenty of people are BMQ qualified and still have to go to CFLRS for a few weeks (5 or 7, I don't remember off the top of my head) in order to get the BMOQ qualification.  Unless you have your PLQ, I don't believe you get to bypass BMOQ.  Someone might be able to confirm/clarify this, but my point is: they are not identical.  Much of the lecture material is the same, but the course is not the same.


----------



## PuckChaser

CF PLQ will let you bypass BMOQ. If you're Army, and finished PLQ(L), I'm pretty that that writes off CAP if you're going to a Army officer trade. I'm sure theres info on the CDA website, not on DWAN right now.

Stretch, the limb you're on broke. BMOQ teaches the same things as BMQ plus all those pesky details on leadership because an officer is expected to lead right off the hop.


----------



## trampbike

About the 2 weeks orientation camp: jwtg said it all. To me he makes it sound harder than it really is, but it is still a very good description of what you can expect. The instructors of the french platoon alst year were so nice we sometimes wished they'd be a bit more intense so we could have an idea of what BMOQ would be like.




			
				stretch said:
			
		

> I'm going to go out on a limb and sat they are basically identical.



Not really. 
BMQ: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp
BMOQ: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/es-wt-15/index-eng.asp


----------



## jwtg

trampbike said:
			
		

> About the 2 weeks orientation camp: jwtg said it all. To me he makes it sound harder than it really is, but it is still a very good description of what you can expect. The instructors of the french platoon alst year were so nice we sometimes wished they'd be a bit more intense so we could have an idea of what BMOQ would be like.


As to be expected, mileage may vary!  Each staff will have a different character which will define the course.  Ours were pretty hard on us until the last day or so, while others spoke of theirs differently.


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Will we be doing a BFT or EXPRES test during the orientation at St. Jean? And thanks for all the succinct insight jwtg. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cui

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ppt-tap-eng.asp

I don't think a BFT will be administered during the orientation phase, but I could be wrong.


----------



## trampbike

In 2011 we did the Express test, but it didn't count. 
Some girls did 0 push-up and they were not released.


----------



## Scott

The simplest solution would be to go there in good shape and prepared for anything. Whoda thunk that though, eh?


----------



## aesop081

More virgins talking about sex, Scott. That's all.


----------



## Cui

well, I prefer trojan over durex...  ;D


----------



## anicolle

Hello Everyone!

I have been following this thread for some time now and finally decided to make an account. First off I would like to send out my congratulations to those who have received their offers and also to send out my best wishes to those of you still waiting! 

I applied out of CFRC Halifax and received my call this morning and am accepted as a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer and will be attending RMC St. Jean in the fall for one year and RMC Kingston for the remaining three to complete my Bachelor of Engineering.

Again I would like to send out my best wishes to those still waiting...and for those who have already heard the good news I will see you all in August!

Cheers,
Abigail


----------



## littlewhitebuddha

Awesome! Nice to hear some acceptances coming out of Halifax.


----------



## sailor14

My son got his call out of Halifax yesterday -  MARS at RMC!  Was hoping to continue at Civi Uni but RMC was the offer.


----------



## Savagale

Has anyone heard from CFRC Winnipeg yet?


----------



## cainechapman

I was accepted as an AEC, and my first year is at RMC St. Jean. I applied out of CFRC Hamilton.
   Congratulations to all who have gotten the calls, and good luck to those still waiting!

Question: I originally applied to study in Business Administration. I am now looking to major in Military Psychology & Leadership. Both are Arts degrees. Will RMC accept this switch?


----------



## LOLslamball

cainechapman said:
			
		

> I was accepted as an AEC, and my first year is at RMC St. Jean. I applied out of CFRC Hamilton.
> Congratulations to all who have gotten the calls, and good luck to those still waiting!
> 
> Question: I originally applied to study in Business Administration. I am now looking to major in Military Psychology & Leadership. Both are Arts degrees. Will RMC accept this switch?



On my ROTP (AEC) conditions of ROTP sponsorship there was a part that read something like "I understand that other degree programs are acceptable but that sponsorship in other programs is subject to further approval"

So probably yes, but you need approval.


----------



## jwtg

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> On my ROTP (AEC) conditions of ROTP sponsorship there was a part that read something like "I understand that other degree programs are acceptable but that sponsorship in other programs is subject to further approval"
> 
> So probably yes, but you need approval.


Incorrect.

At RMC, first year arts students study a common curriculum of 'core courses.'  Upon completion of first year, OCdts at RMC (and incoming from St. Jean) will select a program to major in from those programs offered by the Arts department.

So basically, at RMC, you have a whole  year to decide what you would like to study.

Slamball's information is probably specific to Civ U.

Feel free to PM  with any questions.

**EDIT: To add: Slamball, your information might also be correct if someone is trying to switch programs after completing studies in one.  For example, at RMC we don't pick a major (in Arts at least) until second year, meaning after first year we have lost nothing by selecting a different program than we applied for, provided it's good for our trade.  After second year, there may  be an approval process to switch programs.  Or if you want to go from engineering to arts, etc.


----------



## LOLslamball

yup, my bad.  I meant to specify that it was for civ-u.


----------



## amayzer

Hey everyone.

Awesome to hear about everyone getting acceptances! Congratulations.

I got an offer yesterday for Artillery Officer with the first year at St. Jean  and then at Kingston earning a Bachelor in Engineering. (For those interested; I applied through CFRC Kitchener but I got the call from a Sgt. at CFRC Hamilton). 

I turned down the offer though.

This was my third occupation choice  and I have  become a lot less certain about what I want to do in the last little while. So I decided I didn't want to commit to this when it wasn't the occupation I truly wanted and I wasn't sure about the path. It was weird to be turning it down after being so eager a little while ago (I even started this thread aha) but I think this decision is the best for me at this point, although it was a hard decision. I'm definitely not ruling out that I may want to apply DEO later or even to ROTP later in University, so I may still see you guys at some point 

But to everyone joining the ROTP program I want to wish you the best of luck and I'm sure it will be an amazing experience. 

And to everyone that doesn't get an offer, if there's one thing Tom Cruise taught me it's that "You don't need to wear a patch on your arm to have honor" aha.

Best of Luck

- Kieran


----------



## Thought Courier

Hello everyone.  I have been following this posting for a while, but have been so nervous about my application that I thought my posting would be whiney/negative

I have word that I have been accepted for my first choice ENGR (2nd choice SIGS 3rd choice NCSO)

I am a CT from the army reserve, have one year of service (took me 20 months to get in the first time)

I spoke to someone "higher up" and was informed that there are still more offers going out, and that they "expect" to have all the offers out by May 11th (however I would say that deadlines are not usually met in recruiting)

For everyone still waiting, keep persevering and best of luck ("easy for you to say" you reply)


----------



## scriptox

Just got a call from my file manager at CFRC Hamilton. It looks like I will be attending RMC Kingston for all four years of school instead of going to Saint-Jean just for my first year. 

Cheers and good luck to those still waiting on their news.


----------



## Thought Courier

I forgot to mention...

I'm going to Civvy U for Electrical Engineering at Carleton University (but applied to switch into Dahousie as my wife has been posted to H-fax, she is Air Force)


----------



## joolay

JoBo said:
			
		

> Congrats! You must have been smiling this entire weekend. Perhaps we'll have to organize a dinner or something this summer as a meet and greet for people who were accepted in the greater Vancouver area. I'm from Richmond myself.



A get together sounds like a fine idea!

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Alex.Landry

Before reading the rest of this post, let me just mention that I am 1000% committed to attending RMC this fall. It has been my lifelong dream since I can remember. 

However, has anyone thought of accepting a University offer as a fallback plan in the event of God knows what?

I just accepted an offer to Queen's I plan on overturning this summer for example.

-Alex


----------



## scriptox

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Before reading the rest of this post, let me just mention that I am 1000% committed to attending RMC this fall. It has been my lifelong dream since I can remember.
> 
> However, has anyone thought of accepting a University offer as a fallback plan in the event of God knows what?
> 
> I just accepted an offer to Queen's I plan on overturning this summer for example.
> 
> -Alex



I was actually thinking of doing this as well. I'm glad to see that I'm not alone on it. I plan to accept an offer to either Queen's science program or McMaster's medical radiation program, make the deposit (which is around 100 dollars I believe), and then cancel the offer once I am sworn in. 

Does anybody advise against this?


----------



## bemason

scriptox said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of doing this as well. I'm glad to see that I'm not alone on it. I plan to accept an offer to either Queen's science program or McMaster's medical radiation program, make the deposit (which is around 100 dollars I believe), and then cancel the offer once I am sworn in.
> 
> Does anybody advise against this?



I'd say that's a good idea. You never know what could happen between now and august. I hate to say it but there's always a chance that you will get hurt say working out or some thing and not be able to go. Good to just keep your options open


----------



## Alex.Landry

In fact, I openly suggest that everyone that has received an offer does this. I look forward to cancelling this acceptance in order to go to RMC  ;D


----------



## joolay

Does anyone know if AP credits from The College Board are accepted by RMC? It sounds like they are not, but I am en route to receiving recognition for five, so it would be nice to hear confirmation from someone in the know before canceling my last two exams (they're next week). I've tried emailing/calling about five different people and have been unable to find out anything concrete.

Julie


----------



## amcanucks1

JoBo said:
			
		

> Congrats! You must have been smiling this entire weekend. Perhaps we'll have to organize a dinner or something this summer as a meet and greet for people who were accepted in the greater Vancouver area. I'm from Richmond myself.



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## JoelNeverson

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Before reading the rest of this post, let me just mention that I am 1000% committed to attending RMC this fall. It has been my lifelong dream since I can remember.
> 
> However, has anyone thought of accepting a University offer as a fallback plan in the event of God knows what?
> 
> I just accepted an offer to Queen's I plan on overturning this summer for example.
> 
> -Alex



If you're already accepted to RMC, I don't see how it makes sense to accept an offer from another University.  The worst that could happen is you miss orientation or FYOP in the event of an injury.  Anything worse than an injury, and university at any school probably wouldn't be an option next year.  I went to Queen's last year; and you have to understand that, by accepting an offer, there's someone out there who won't be getting on offer as a result.  Its not really fair to accept something that you're not committed to.


----------



## KY-WPG

TKD Armour said:
			
		

> If you're already accepted to RMC, I don't see how it makes sense to accept an offer from another University.  The worst that could happen is you miss orientation or FYOP in the event of an injury.  Anything worse than an injury, and university at any school probably wouldn't be an option next year.  I went to Queen's last year; and you have to understand that, by accepting an offer, there's someone out there who won't be getting on offer as a result.  Its not really fair to accept something that you're not committed to.



I think you may have misread the the post. The poster is asking if accepting an offer from a civy u before hearing from ROTP is a good idea or not; my personal answer is yes. 

You are putting 100% of yourself into ROTP (if you aren't then halt the process now) but sometimes that isn't enough and you will need to try again next year like myself and many others. One thing you do not want to do is put your life on hold while waiting for ROTP as it will not come to those who are not constantly working and developing. You can always withdraw from a university offer once RMC comes through.

The ROTP application is like the little kid riding his bike with no hands and trying to get his parent's attention. It is a balance of paying attention to what you are doing while keeping the attention of the forces on you and positive. If stop your bike to wait for them to look at you there will be nothing of interest to look at.


----------



## 127phoenix

KY-Ottawa said:
			
		

> I think you may have misread the the post. The poster is asking if accepting an offer from a civy u before hearing from ROTP is a good idea or not; my personal answer is yes.
> 
> You are putting 100% of yourself into ROTP (if you aren't then halt the process now) but sometimes that isn't enough and you will need to try again next year like myself and many others. One thing you do not want to do is put your life on hold while waiting for ROTP as it will not come to those who are not constantly working and developing. You can always withdraw from a university offer once RMC comes through.
> 
> The ROTP application is like the little kid riding his bike with no hands and trying to get his parent's attention. It is a balance of paying attention to what you are doing while keeping the attention of the forces on you and positive. If stop your bike to wait for them to look at you there will be nothing of interest to look at.



I totally agree with your post on how people should not put their life on hold waiting for the ROTP offer to come through and should continue with university education and apply next year. However the poster in question has actually already received an offer and been accepted to RMC. The poster asking if he should accept an offer from civil university in case he is unable to attend RMC because of a possible chance of injury or other situations that would prevent him from going to RMC. Just my perception of the post.


----------



## KY-WPG

127phoenix said:
			
		

> I totally agree with your post on how people should not put their life on hold waiting for the ROTP offer to come through and should continue with university education and apply next year. However the poster in question has actually already received an offer and been accepted to RMC. The poster asking if he should accept an offer from civil university in case he is unable to attend RMC because of a possible chance of injury or other situations that would prevent him from going to RMC. Just my perception of the post.



Ahhh, I see. My apologies. I read the "god knows what" part as not getting accepted to RMC. 

I would still accept a civy u offer up to the point where my ROTP documents are signed; nothing is set in stone until signatures are on paper (sometime not even then). After signing, I wouldn't accept any further offers.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Gentlemen. I really appreciate the discussion on the matter.

As is now I accepted a Queen's offer that was tendered to me.

However, I have already been accepted to ROTP as of a few weeks ago for Engineering at RMC Kingston for 4 years.

I plan on letting the Queen's offer go in July when I am enrolled.


----------



## KY-WPG

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Gentlemen. I really appreciate the discussion on the matter.
> 
> As is now I accepted a Queen's offer that was tendered to me.
> 
> However, I have already been accepted to ROTP as of a few weeks ago for Engineering at RMC Kingston for 4 years.
> 
> I plan on letting the Queen's offer go in July when I am enrolled.



Well no matter which way you go Alex, congrats on the acceptances! What form of Engineering? I am currently doing Aerospace at Carleton in Ottawa.


----------



## Alex.Landry

I'm finishing up my 12th grade in a Kingston French school and I'll be headed into Chemical Engineering at RMC Kingston to become an Engineering Officer.

I look forward to seeing everyone there!

I feel like many great friendships might stem out of this forum!


----------



## nic32

Hi guys,

I just received today a call from a Captain from RMCSJ. He send me by email joining instruction

You should receive this call soon ! 

Nick


----------



## Phoebe

nic32 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received today a call from a Captain from RMCSJ. He send me by email joining instruction
> 
> You should receive this call soon !
> 
> Nick



Which recruiting centre did you apply out of? Most people receive their offer from a recruiting officer at their local recruiting centre. Receiving an offer straight from the school sounds rare. 

Any ways, congratulations! I hope to meet you and every one else at the orientation camp!

-Phobos


----------



## jwtg

Phobos said:
			
		

> Which recruiting centre did you apply out of? Most people receive their offer from a recruiting officer at their local recruiting centre. Receiving an offer straight from the school sounds rare.
> 
> Any ways, congratulations! I hope to meet you and every one else at the orientation camp!
> 
> -Phobos


He said he received joining instructions, not an offer.
Joining instructions are a set of instructions regarding what to do prior to and upon arrival at wherever you're arriving, and either accompany or follow an offer.

I assume this poster already had an enough, and just received their instructions.  I also posted a link somewhere in this thread to the RMC Kingston joining instructions for this year.  I'm sure google could find them for you.


----------



## Phoebe

jwtg said:
			
		

> He said he received joining instructions, not an offer.



My apologies, I misinterpreted 'call' for 'offer'. I really need to watch what I read after 10 pm. But further, don't those who receive offers just receive these details from their recruiting centre? I'm not worried about the kit list but I'm more interested in the dates in which officer cadet recruits will have to report to the orientation camp. I was told that I must arrive at CFB Kingston on August 7th but the R.M.C. website states officer cadet recruits must arrive on the 8th.

2012 Joining Instructions
Arrival and In-clearance (8 – 10 August)

1.It is your responsibility to present yourself at CFB Kingston, Thompson Drill Hall (TDH) between 1330 and 1600 hours (1:30 pm and 4 pm) on Wednesday, 8 August 2012.  You are to report to the reception centre which will be located inside the Drill Hall.  At that point, you will be met by RMCC and Canadian Forces Language and Recruit School (CFLRS) staff and your movements will be coordinated by them from thereon.

Here is the link I pulled this information from; http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp

Is it possible my recruiter may have the date wrong? Maybe the dates on the website are not set in stone? If any one else have received their joining instructions, please share your details.

Thank you.

-Phobos


----------



## jwtg

This past year's orientation course had OCdts arriving over a period of 3 days prior to the actual start of the mini-course.  It's possible that, depending on your location, your local CFRC has determined you will arrive on the 7th, with the orientation beginning on the 8th.  It's also possible I'm wrong because I'm just guessing based on what seems to make sense.

Best bet is to point out this discrepancy to your point of contact at the CFRC, and then do what they tell you- this is standard procedure for conflicting orders/directions.


----------



## FlyBoy1990

Ok, so I just got my letter from the CFRC. Accepted as pilot into the ROTP, to attend RMC Kingston. I was told that there was a three day "in waiting" time, and that everything would commence on the 11th. 
Couple questions though. When is the swearing in ceremony typically held? Also, is it just two weeks of Basic Training and then the FYOP before school starts?
If anyone has information about the progression of events that will take place before school starts that would be fantastic. I've tried to look it up on the RMC website, as well as the forces.ca website. Any kind of information that will let me know what to expect would be awesome!
Thanks guys! And congrats to everyone else who got accepted!

 :jet:


----------



## jwtg

FlyBoy1990 said:
			
		

> Ok, so I just got my letter from the CFRC. Accepted as pilot into the ROTP, to attend RMC Kingston. I was told that there was a three day "in waiting" time, and that everything would commence on the 11th.
> Couple questions though. When is the swearing in ceremony typically held? Also, is it just two weeks of Basic Training and then the FYOP before school starts?
> If anyone has information about the progression of events that will take place before school starts that would be fantastic. I've tried to look it up on the RMC website, as well as the forces.ca website. Any kind of information that will let me know what to expect would be awesome!
> Thanks guys! And congrats to everyone else who got accepted!
> 
> :jet:


Try looking it up on _this_ website.  This information has been posted multiple times in this thread already.  I provided a lengthy description of the 2-week orientation course (NOT to be confused with basic training) that you will be doing.  Your swearing in ceremony will be scheduled by your recruiting center and differs from CFRC to CFRC, so ask them and not us.

Do some reading here and you'll probably find most of your questions will be answered, except those that need to be asked at the CFRC level.


----------



## bron_13

Hi, i applied for ROTP 2012-2013 and haven't heard anything from my recruiter or anything. I'm just wondering if i still have a chance to hear or not? I really want to find out soon! I applied for construction engineer.


----------



## Thought Courier

bron_13 said:
			
		

> Hi, i applied for ROTP 2012-2013 and haven't heard anything from my recruiter or anything. I'm just wondering if i still have a chance to hear or not? I really want to find out soon! I applied for construction engineer.



Hey.  I was informed that there are still offers going out (I was given the unoffial word as I know my file manager, but I haven't gotten my official offer yet).  If you haven't heard yet, this could be the reason.

As well, once the initial offers go out there are still positions to be filled because individual's 2nd and 3rd choices were saved for them until they responded to their 1st choice.  Once people have accepted their offers and they are removed from the merit lists of their 2nd and 3rd choices the file managers go further down the merit lists to fill out the available positions.

Don't push the panic button yet!


----------



## Rockgollem

Panic button's already going off.  ;D


----------



## Savagale

^ This.
I think I may have even broke it. 

So, for a bit of a change of pace here. What's everyone's story?
How'd we end up wanting to get into this kind of business. I, myself, sort of fell into it face-first through cadets.


----------



## Cui

> How'd we end up wanting to get into this kind of business. I, myself, sort of fell into it face-first through cadets.



Same, came from cadets, want to do something meaningful with my life, at the same time serve my fellow people.


----------



## KY-WPG

I have always been a very physically active/able person with a strong interest in technical and scientific subjects. The CF has always been something interesting to me but I did not actually consider it a career choice; not sure why.

In early high school the technical side of me had thoughts of Engineering but in the later years I messed things up and didn't graduate with marks worth the paper they were printed on. I worked for a few years in retail and then decided to apply for the RCMP. At the last stage before heading to Depot in Regina I came to the realization of what I was getting myself into. The active hands on physical side of me was excited for the RCMP, however the Engineering side was screaming for attention. Would I really be satisfied with a career filling half of my ideal career picture? 

My wife and I had a trip planned to Brazil at this same time so I placed my RCMP application on hold and off we went. While away from the day to day I had the chance to contemplate my RCMP choice and what my options were. I decided that it is easier for an Engineer to find an exciting hobby than it is for an RCMP officer to do Engineering. Upon returning from Brazil I registered for the first of 4 adult night classes I would need to qualify for an Engineering program. 

I have a cousin a few years younger than me that has been in an Army reserve unit for a number of years and has always shared stories with me, peaking my interest more and more each time. It was almost 3 years ago now that I walked into a reserve unit and said "Sign me up". I was excited to have found the perfect way to compliment my future Engineering career. 

The process progressed as usual up to the CFAT. After writing the test the career counselor sat me down with a concerned look on his face. He told me that I am welcome to join the CF in any way I please, however my score on the test opened every door the CF had to offer and given my plans to attend University for an Engineering degree, he recommended that I take some time and learn about what else the CF has to offer beyond my application for infantry reservist. I had seen the link on the forces.ca site for "Paid University" but did not think it would be possible for someone in my situation to qualify for such an opportunity, now my eyes finally began to open. After spending some hours with the forces.ca website and a lengthy discussion with my wife I changed my application from reserve to reg force and began the ROTP application journey. 

Here I am, after three years of taking night classes and working full-time, 2500 km from home/family, one year of University, two years of CF application process; a successful entrant to the program and could not be more excited for more!  

I can't imagine any better career than being an Engineer with the CF and cannot believe that it took me so long to realize it. Sometimes I wish I had not wasted so many years, however I am proud of who I am today, therefore I accept the path I took and do not regret it.


----------



## Savagale

Welp, no dice for me this year again. But who knows. Maybe third times a charm, am I right?
See some of you all in next years thread.


----------



## Cui

Savagale said:
			
		

> Welp, no dice for me this year again. But who knows. Maybe third times a charm, am I right?
> See some of you all in next years thread.



Don't worry, keep your head up. Who knows, maybe you will get some good news this year. After all, offers are coming in all the way until July, sometimes even later.


----------



## KY-WPG

Savagale said:
			
		

> Welp, no dice for me this year again. But who knows. Maybe third times a charm, am I right?
> See some of you all in next years thread.



A couple of us here know the feeling you are having right now and it is not fun. Keep pushing on, your efforts will not go unrewarded. I am sure that over the last two years you have come a long way regarding self development and improvement and that alone is a reward.

I looked through the thread and could not find any previous posts from you regarding your application, what trade are you going for?


----------



## Savagale

I went for pilot. This is my second year applying. The first I got cut at the interview and the second time I made it past Aircrew selection and just didn't make the final cut. So looking at my current trend next year isn't looking so bad.


----------



## Cui

Oh well, that's too bad to hear. But like KY said, 2 years is a lot of time for self-improvement, and I'm sure your experiences will benefit you wherever life takes you, not just the CF.


----------



## floyd617

AEC said:
			
		

> Who else already got their offer, and who is still waiting by the phone? i know CFRC Montreal already finished calling the accepted applicants for the first round



Really? I live in Toronto area and applied as aerospace engineering officer. I havent got a call yet. Im so nervous.. I hope I get in..


----------



## Cui

floyd617 said:
			
		

> Really? I live in Toronto area and applied as aerospace engineering officer. I havent got a call yet. Im so nervous.. I hope I get in..



I'm out of CFRC Toronto as well, I was told that they have finished calling the first round of applicants. Good luck to everyone still waiting by the phone, as the second round of selections will start tentatively on the 14th. 

Hope more good news come in as time goes on!


----------



## scriptox

Having been done before, I'm thinking of creating a Facebook group for those who have been accepted to attend RMC Kingston for this Fall. (Just another place where we can talk and such..)  

Opinions?


----------



## Cui

scriptox said:
			
		

> Having been done before, I'm thinking of creating a Facebook group for those who have been accepted to attend RMC Kingston for this Fall. (Just another place where we can talk and such..)
> 
> Opinions?



Might want to make it more inclusive, you know, for people going to St. Jean and Civvi-U too?


----------



## scriptox

Agreed. I'll name it ROTP 2012-2013 just like this thread.


----------



## JoBo

scriptox said:
			
		

> Agreed. I'll name it ROTP 2012-2013 just like this thread.



Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Burko

Facebook group = great idea

Did anyone receive their joining instructions yet? Or get sworn in? Or anything beyond the initial phone call?


----------



## Cui

Burko said:
			
		

> Facebook group = great idea
> 
> Did anyone receive their joining instructions yet? Or get sworn in? Or anything beyond the initial phone call?



From what I've heard, most of the swearing in ceremonies take place mid-July, as for joining instructions, they are on the RMC website. I think someone posted a link a few pages back in this thread as well.


----------



## albud289

For those who are going to CMR-St Jean for 1st year only, then RMC for next 3 years, here's the link for the joining instructions:

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/fe-fs/ir-ji/ire-jic-eng.asp

Also, for some reason, I was told the indoctrination training is August 8th to August 25th, but the link says July 29th to August 31th. 

Additionally I have 2 questions those who received an offer.
1- Who else here is having the ceremony at 4900 Yonge Street on July 11th, 2012?
2- Did you receive your joining instructions as an email? (If yes, were they the same as on the link/CMR-St Jean website?)

I personally was not sent the joining instructions.


----------



## JoBo

Burko said:
			
		

> Facebook group = great idea
> 
> Did anyone receive their joining instructions yet? Or get sworn in? Or anything beyond the initial phone call?



I can confirm CFRC Vancouver emailed the link to the joining instructions. It was posted here several weeks ago though by jwtg. They also had details on the swearing in ceremony which takes place Thursday July 12, 2012 at the 39 Canadian Brigade Group in Vancouver.


----------



## Courtney.Williams

albud289 said:
			
		

> Also, for some reason, I was told the indoctrination training is August 8th to August 25th, but the link says July 29th to August 31th.



The orientation for each college is different. Kingston cadets go through two weeks of basic type stuff in Quebec, and are sent afterwards to do their FYOP in Kingston during the first five weeks of training. Saint-Jean has it different, they have a five week period called OP (Orientation Period) before the start of studies, which would make sense as to why the dates are different. Not totally sure on the dates though.


----------



## scriptox

Facebook group is up: https://www.facebook.com/groups/240495742718481/


----------



## joolay

^ Yay 

On another note, does anyone know what would happen in the case of non-permanent injury BEFORE being sworn in and I'm not fully recovered by the time recruit camp rolls around? I ask because my parents are making me stop my martial arts training (specifically Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) in case something happens and my ROTP offer gets revoked. I'm really passionate about martial arts and I would honestly go insane without it for three months, and obviously it would be worse to miss out on ROTP, but if my offer would be deferred instead of completely revoked, it would be nice to hear official word of that so that I can continue to do what I love.

Cheers,
Julie


----------



## JoBo

joolay said:
			
		

> ^ Yay
> 
> On another note, does anyone know what would happen in the case of non-permanent injury BEFORE being sworn in and I'm not fully recovered by the time recruit camp rolls around? I ask because my parents are making me stop my martial arts training (specifically Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) in case something happens and my ROTP offer gets revoked. I'm really passionate about martial arts and I would honestly go insane without it for three months, and obviously it would be worse to miss out on ROTP, but if my offer would be deferred instead of completely revoked, it would be nice to hear official word of that so that I can continue to do what I love.
> 
> Cheers,
> Julie



Good question. Do you know your recruiters or file managers contact info? I'm sure if you shoot them a quick email they would be more then happy to give you an answer.


----------



## jwtg

joolay said:
			
		

> ^ Yay
> 
> On another note, does anyone know what would happen in the case of non-permanent injury BEFORE being sworn in and I'm not fully recovered by the time recruit camp rolls around? I ask because my parents are making me stop my martial arts training (specifically Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) in case something happens and my ROTP offer gets revoked. I'm really passionate about martial arts and I would honestly go insane without it for three months, and obviously it would be worse to miss out on ROTP, but if my offer would be deferred instead of completely revoked, it would be nice to hear official word of that so that I can continue to do what I love.
> 
> Cheers,
> Julie



Everything depends on the nature and severity of the injury.  

Your parents advice is good- while the risk of injury in BJJ is relatively small, the potential is certainly there.  If I were you/when I was in your position, I wasn't about to risk my career for a hobby, no matter how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## joolay

Yep JoBo I've already done so. I just thought I'd pose the question here as well in case I could get a faster reply.

jwtg I see what you're saying, but where do you draw the line? The potential for injury exists in any physical activity and even everyday activities but I'm obviously not going to stop working out because of that. BJJ gets a bad rap from people that train too aggressively; if Helio Gracie can roll at 100% intensity at the age of 95 I'm probably more likely to get shin splints (which can lead to fractures as it did for a friend of mine) from too much running, than an elbow injury from a quickly released armbar. But you're right that a hobby isn't worth a career so regardless it looks like I will be sticking to hitting the heavy bag as a surrogate form of stress relief until I hear more about the conditions of the ROTP offer.


----------



## JPye

joolay said:
			
		

> jwtg I see what you're saying, but where do you draw the line? The potential for injury exists in any physical activity and even everyday activities but I'm obviously not going to stop working out because of that.



I'm going to have to agree with jwtg. While yes, the potential for injury exists in everything you do, we can choose to avoid those activities that are a little more risky leading up to orientation. 

I just had this mental conversation with myself this past week. Last weekend I worked a pretty rough shift and got banged up pretty good while working. I decided that while it may affect my income, I won't be putting myself at risk and working with clients who are violent or abuse drugs over the next couple months. And thats my job, not a hobby. There are always alternatives!


----------



## MJP

joolay said:
			
		

> On another note, does anyone know what would happen in the case of non-permanent injury BEFORE being sworn in and I'm not fully recovered by the time recruit camp rolls around?



You just won't go on orientation camp.  It is not vital to your success nor is it a required course.


----------



## joolay

JPye said:
			
		

> Last weekend I worked a pretty rough shift and got banged up pretty good while working. I decided that while it may affect my income, I won't be putting myself at risk and working with clients who are violent or abuse drugs over the next couple months. And thats my job, not a hobby. There are always alternatives!



That sounds like a rough situation :O Do you mind if I ask what your job is?



			
				MJP said:
			
		

> You just won't go on orientation camp.  It is not vital to your success nor is it a required course.



Thanks for the heads up. Is FYOP what I should be more concerned about then?


----------



## MJP

joolay said:
			
		

> That sounds like a rough situation :O Do you mind if I ask what your job is?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Is FYOP what I should be more concerned about then?



You should always concentrate at the task at hand regardless of what it is.  All I am saying that being injured for a short period of time is not the end of the world and won't set you back.  Try not to read to much into things


----------



## jwtg

joolay said:
			
		

> That sounds like a rough situation :O Do you mind if I ask what your job is?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Is FYOP what I should be more concerned about then?



If you're hurt during FYOP you will receive required medical attention and a medical 'chit' (a piece of paper indicating your limitations).  Whether it's fair or not, there is often a stigma about people who 'chit out' of PT or other physically demanding exercises. 

This is unrelated to your question, but good advice for anyone going into FYOP: There's a difference between hurt and injured.  Injured = requires medical attention.  Hurt = having done a lot of running or pushups or whatever and just being generally sore.  

I will never advise anybody to neglect to receive proper medical attention, but I will advise everyone to take good care of their bodies (especially feet- first time in combat boots often means blisters) and do their best to pull their weight and not 'chit out' of all the hard things.  That being said, never let condescending attitudes get in the way of receiving proper medical attention because ignoring an injury can make it worse.

[/rant]

As far as preparing for Indoc/FYOP- I recommend training to meet the RMC PPT requirements if you're coming to RMC.  If you don't pass the PPT (physical performance test) you'll be going to SPT (supplementary physical training) very early in the morning most days.  It is in your best interest to train for FYOP/RMC, but like MJP said, take things one at a time, and enjoy your Indoc! (It really wasn't as hard as FYOP...)


----------



## MKos

Hate to change the subject but,

Anybody awaiting the Second Round of Selections hear anything yet? I was told the tentative date was Monday the 14th that just passed


----------



## aesop081

MKos said:
			
		

> I was told the tentative date was Monday the 14th that just passed



You know it's only Thursday, right ?


----------



## Conz

MKos said:
			
		

> Hate to change the subject but,
> 
> Anybody awaiting the Second Round of Selections hear anything yet? I was told the tentative date was Monday the 14th that just passed



I spoke with an ROTP File Manager today who said that the selection was made on the 15th and phone calls will be made in about 2 weeks. So, hold on tight!


----------



## MKos

Conz said:
			
		

> I spoke with an ROTP File Manager today who said that the selection was made on the 15th and phone calls will be make in about 2 weeks. So, hold on tight!



Thanks Conz!


----------



## Conz

No problem!


----------



## Savagale

Hey all!
Turns out there's still hope for me yet. Although things went south for ROTP, turns out for pilots, they're taking in some people for seneca college and subsidizing their schooling there for the flight program. I don't get like, a recognized degree or whatever. But instead it replaces the first bit of flight training I jump straight into whichever of the three disciplines. Not out of the water yet, but I haven't exactly drowned yet either it seems. Aha.

Has any other pilot applicant who didn't get into ROTP caught word of this?
Apparently it's something they've only started recently from what my CFRC says. First I've heard of it too.


----------



## Drag0

I posted a link for the Army Fitness Manual in the FB group. Ill put it here for everyone else. I assume it is probably in the forums here already though. 

http://www.48highlanders.com/Downloads/AFM_B_GL_382_001_PT_.pdf . 

Good Luck training everyone.


----------



## Alex.Landry

This front has really gone dead in the past little bit. 

So here's a topic for people accepted and those awaiting alike:

Any certain squad you're hoping for?

I'm hoping for La Salle or Frontenac like my father before me


----------



## dcs

Youngest son also accepted for engineering and will be joining his brother who is going into 4th year. (pilot doing PFT - this summer at Portage)  New cadet son will not get the same squad as brother for obvious reasons, but I guess it would be nice to be in the same building .... or group of buildings.   There are some that his brother has indicated he prefers.... but you get where they put you.     Swearing in July at CFRC and then to Kingston on the 8th of August..   He has gotten a fair amount of exposure and a lot of discussions .... and very much looking forward to meeting and getting to know the other OCs especially the other engineers.         Nice if you have a tradition and can get into the same as your dad.... not sure if you can mention that it would be nice or not........  See you in your home town in August...


----------



## JoelNeverson

dcs said:
			
		

> Youngest son also accepted for engineering and will be joining his brother who is going into 4th year. (pilot doing PFT - this summer at Portage)  New cadet son will not get the same squad as brother for obvious reasons, but I guess it would be nice to be in the same building .... or group of buildings.   There are some that his brother has indicated he prefers.... but you get where they put you.     Swearing in July at CFRC and then to Kingston on the 8th of August..   He has gotten a fair amount of exposure and a lot of discussions .... and very much looking forward to meeting and getting to know the other *OCs* especially the other engineers.         Nice if you have a tradition and can get into the same as your dad.... not sure if you can mention that it would be nice or not........  See you in your home town in August...



OC is actually the short form for Officer Commanding.  OCdt is the short form for Officer Cadet


----------



## Kayghee

EDIT: Just received an answer from MCC. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Password

Hello everyone, I just found this site today and decided to sign up. I found out about a month ago I was accepted into the ROTP and will attend my first year at RMC Saint Jean. Anyone else who got accepted here go through the CFRC Edmonton? I am trying to figure out how many others got accepted within my area.


----------



## Burko

My application was also through Edmonton. From what I have seen on the forms/facebook group (you should join), and from what my file manager said there are not very many of us. What trade/degree you going for?


----------



## OdoyleRules

So anyone have any news on the second selection so far....? So far no one is jumping for joy  ???


----------



## inquiztr

I called my recruiter in Mississauga on Monday. He said they will find out this week but as of yesterday there was no news yet. 
I am waiting for Rotp for civy-u and Navy Mars officer offer.


----------



## matthew1786

OdoyleRules said:
			
		

> So anyone have any news on the second selection so far....? So far no one is jumping for joy  ???



I was told by people at CFRC Montreal that the offers will roll out starting next week.


----------



## Password

Burko said:
			
		

> My application was also through Edmonton. From what I have seen on the forms/facebook group (you should join), and from what my file manager said there are not very many of us. What trade/degree you going for?



Ya my file manager at CFRC Edmonton told me that to. I'm doing a Bachelor of Arts and got in as a pilot. Yourself?


----------



## 211RadOp

They are starting to coming out again.  My son was offered ROTP at Laurier today as an AEC.


----------



## MKos

For anyone out of CFRC Hamilton,

Called my file manager today and he said he had no news of the second selection yet, but he hopes they come ASAP

Keep the faith everyone, I know I am!


----------



## jparkin

Same news for those of us hoping for an offer out of Vancouver, next week is supposed to be the week! Hang in there folks.


----------



## MKos

jparkin said:
			
		

> Same news for those of us hoping for an offer out of Vancouver, next week is supposed to be the week! Hang in there folks.



Best of luck to everyone, for now, I am settling for accepting my McMaster offer...Stupid Deadlines. :threat:


----------



## Azaryev_SN

I've just asked a career counsellor in CFRC Toronto and was told that there were only 4 spots for an ROTP nursing officer for the entire country. I didn't get the offer, but I'm reapplying this Fall again. Should I even bother reapplying with such heavy odds stacked against me? I'm devastated, reality had just put a checkmate on me.


----------



## MKos

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> I've just asked a career counsellor in CFRC Toronto and was told that there were only 4 spots for an ROTP nursing officer for the entire country. I didn't get the offer, but I'm reapplying this Fall again. Should I even bother reapplying with such heavy odds stacked against me? I'm devastated, reality had just put a checkmate on me.



As heartbreaking as it is, YES I think you should, but it all depends on how badly you want it, if you want it bad enough, this answer should be self explanatory, take the next months to make yourself a better candidate, work hard, stay fit etc, and when next selection comes you'll be ready.


----------



## SkyHeff

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Should I even bother reapplying with such heavy odds stacked against me? I'm devastated, reality had just put a checkmate on me.



Right now you're only in check. If you don't re-apply, then you are in checkmate. Recruiting numbers change with each year, next year could be 2 slots or 20, but there's only one way to find out if you'll get one.


----------



## thomf

So the time has finally come! Anyone who's applying for ROTP 2013-2014 post here! Let us know what you're up to and what your plans are for the coming year!

Myself, I'm currently in grade 11 so in September I am going to apply with Pilot as my first choice(still working on the others) and to go to RMC.

Looking forward to hear from everyone else.


----------



## MKos

I like the enthusiasm, but you should wait until the 2012 selections finish....

My  :2c: There's still alot of people waiting to hear from second selections, so we won't be looking to this until.


----------



## PMedMoe

MKos said:
			
		

> I like the enthusiasm, but you should wait until the 2012 selections finish....



Why?  The OP didn't apply for the 2012 selection.



			
				MKos said:
			
		

> My  :2c: There's still alot of people waiting to hear from second selections, so we won't be looking to this until.



So then they can add to this thread when and if things happen (or not).


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

I guess I'm on this boat then. :
Well I'll be applying at CFRC Toronto when September comes.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Having gone through what most of you will go through, I promised myself that I'd offer my help to anyone out there looking for it, like the gracious hosts of Army.ca Forums offered me this past year.

I am currently dated to be enrolled and will be attending RMC this fall as an ENG officer potential. 

I will gladly offer any insight or advice if anyone wants it for this coming year.

Good luck to you all! Remember to stay positive!


----------



## thomf

Thank you Alex, it will definitely be useful and much appreciated in the year to come!

And yes I was going to wait, but I saw most other ROTP threads have been made around this time, if not earlier than now.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> I've just asked a career counsellor in CFRC Toronto and was told that there were only 4 spots for an ROTP nursing officer for the entire country. I didn't get the offer, but I'm reapplying this Fall again. Should I even bother reapplying with such heavy odds stacked against me? I'm devastated, reality had just put a checkmate on me.



Reapply. Even if you don't get accepted ROTP and finish your education and come out as a nurse, you can DEO as a Nursing Officer if there are spots open. Sure, it costs a lot more, but if it's really what you want to do it's worth it.


----------



## Azaryev_SN

CAitch said:
			
		

> Reapply. Even if you don't get accepted ROTP and finish your education and come out as a nurse, you can DEO as a Nursing Officer if there are spots open. Sure, it costs a lot more, but if it's really what you want to do it's worth it.



Thank you for the suggestion! I've been always thinking about DEO as my back up plan. Is it easier to join CF via DEO? I just can't see my life without CF, it's not only the family tradition, it's what I've always wanted.
I strongly hope that there will be more spots available in the future, because 4 ROTP spots is just brutal.


----------



## MKos

Azaryev_SN said:
			
		

> Thank you for the suggestion! I've been always thinking about DEO as my back up plan. Is it easier to join CF via DEO? I just can't see my life without CF, it's not only the family tradition, it's what I've always wanted.
> I strongly hope that there will be more spots available in the future, because 4 ROTP spots is just brutal.



Yes, unfortunetly nothing is ever solid, this year it could be 4 and next year 25, but If it's something you really want to do, keep your options open, keep re-applying, and if it doesn't work out, DEO is still an entry option, you'll still satisfy your military dreams, and get to have had the experience of a civilian University.

The thing to take from this is, that it is not over if you do not get to go through ROTP or RMC, there are still many oppurtunities and carrer paths you can take to still become an officer!

Good Luck!


----------



## MKos

Losing faith in this second selection... any offers?


----------



## OdoyleRules

Hopefully there just really really late....


----------



## C-Aitchison

211RadOp said:
			
		

> They are starting to coming out again.  My son was offered ROTP at Laurier today as an AEC.



As my father said, I was offered ROTP at Laurier as an AEC.

My recruiters said there is a chance you'll be contacted in the summer for Civi U, because people change their mind last minute.


----------



## scriptox

For those out of CFRC Hamilton, our briefing and paperwork is July 5th. Swearing-in is July 6th.


----------



## Phoebe

Is any one else who has been accepted to RMC St. Jean out of CFRC Hamilton travelling by plane August 8th?


----------



## armyguy1

I am applying to ROTP for September 2013! my top 3 choices are infantry officer, pilot, artillery officer. I am currently enrolled at Vancouver Island University and taking Physical Education. What I am wondering is if this degree counts for ROTP?


----------



## inquiztr

Well looks like I didn't make it for second round of selections. Does anyone know when third round selections will happen (if at all) as my university is asking for a deposit by July 3rd. 
I guess I will have to let it go and try again next year.


----------



## jparkin

Here's an update on my situation for any folks who are interested:

I got a call from CFRC Vancouver in the middle of may, after most first round offers were out. They informed me that one of my aircrew medical forms had been misplaced and my file was being sent back to Vancouver until I could provide a copy of the form or get a new one filled out. The sergeant in charge of medical stuff in CFRC Van told me that I needed to get the form as quick as possible so my file could be mailed rush/urgent back to the ROTP boards for processing. Luckily my dad (who is also my doctor) had made a photocopy for his own purposes, so I was able to fax my form back in that day. Since then, I have been asked some questions pertaining to swearing in if I "hypothetically got an offer" (recruiter's words) and I have received an email regarding PLAR, since I have completed a year at UBC. I also got a call from the RC while at work today asking me to call in tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping that these are indicators that an offer for ACSO (my only occupation choice requiring aircrew medical) may still be coming for me.

Fingers crossed!
Good luck to the rest of you still waiting, and congrats to all those who have been accepted!


----------



## JoBo

jparkin said:
			
		

> Here's an update on my situation for any folks who are interested:
> 
> I got a call from CFRC Vancouver in the middle of may, after most first round offers were out. They informed me that one of my aircrew medical forms had been misplaced and my file was being sent back to Vancouver until I could provide a copy of the form or get a new one filled out. The sergeant in charge of medical stuff in CFRC Van told me that I needed to get the form as quick as possible so my file could be mailed rush/urgent back to the ROTP boards for processing. Luckily my dad (who is also my doctor) had made a photocopy for his own purposes, so I was able to fax my form back in that day. Since then, I have been asked some questions pertaining to swearing in if I "hypothetically got an offer" (recruiter's words) and I have received an email regarding PLAR, since I have completed a year at UBC. I also got a call from the RC while at work today asking me to call in tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping that these are indicators that an offer for ACSO (my only occupation choice requiring aircrew medical) may still be coming for me.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> Good luck to the rest of you still waiting, and congrats to all those who have been accepted!



Hopefully it's good news, good luck!


----------



## flyers123

It is already in June and I have not been contacted about my acceptance/rejection for ROTP Civ U this year. Last time I called was yesterday and they said I have been assigned to a national quota and meret listed. Is there still a chance I may still be accepted for this up coming year?


----------



## LOLslamball

flyers123 said:
			
		

> It is already in June and I have not been contacted about my acceptance/rejection for ROTP Civ U this year. Last time I called was yesterday and they said I have been assigned to a national quota and meret listed. Is there still a chance I may still be accepted for this up coming year?



The first two selections have been completed and there is a third coming up.  So what you are being told is that you have a chance at the third.  The amount of spots entirely depends on how many people decline their offer.


----------



## Phoebe

So I received an envelope in the mail today from R.M.C. St. Jean and within it was a series of instructions involving some paperwork that has to be filled out and either mailed or faxed to them before I get there, no problem at all. What was odd about it though, was who ever had written the letter stated that I am to arrive on Sunday July 29th to begin the orientation program but I was told by my recruiter at CFRC Hamilton that I'm to arrive at R.M.C. St. Jean for the orientation program on August 8th.  

Now, I did call CFRC Hamilton and the directory for extensions had said no one was available. I'm going to give them a call again tomorrow afternoon. 

Also, I checked the R.M.C. St. Jean's website to see what they have posted in the joining instructions for arrival dates. The website says the starting date for the orientation program is July 29th as well.

What makes sense is that my recruiting center I applied out of has not received finalized dates and are awaiting on them.

Thoughts? Suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.

-Phobos


----------



## scriptox

It's a possibility that your recruiter mixed up the orientation dates for CMR and RMC Kingston. The orientation date for those going to RMC Kingston is August 8 as stated on their website. Either way, just ensure that you get a hold of your recruiter to clarify.


----------



## 127phoenix

I'm about 99% positive that you have to go on July 29th like the joining instructions say. The recruiter probably has it mixed up with the date for rmc Kingston applicants. A friend of mine goes to st jean and he told me that you have to leave earlier for st jean vs Kingston. Hope this helps.  ;D


----------



## C-Aitchison

Phobos said:
			
		

> So I received an envelope in the mail today from R.M.C. St. Jean and within it was a series of instructions involving some paperwork that has to be filled out and either mailed or faxed to them before I get there, no problem at all. What was odd about it though, was who ever had written the letter stated that I am to arrive on Sunday July 29th to begin the orientation program but I was told by my recruiter at CFRC Hamilton that I'm to arrive at R.M.C. St. Jean for the orientation program on August 8th.
> 
> Now, I did call CFRC Hamilton and the directory for extensions had said no one was available. I'm going to give them a call again tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Also, I checked the R.M.C. St. Jean's website to see what they have posted in the joining instructions for arrival dates. The website says the starting date for the orientation program is July 29th as well.
> 
> What makes sense is that my recruiting center I applied out of has not received finalized dates and are awaiting on them.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Phobos



Listen to the Joining Instructions. I was just at CFRC Kingston today and there were three of us talking to our file manager. One going to RMC (August 8th), one going to Civi U (Me, no orientation until I'm at Waterloo and it will be with a reserve unit), and one CMR Student (July 29th). All of our Joining instructions are different.


----------



## Phoebe

I had a feeling the recruiters had a slight mix up. I'll mention it when I speak with them tomorrow. Thanks guys. 

-Phobos


----------



## LOLslamball

AEC2B said:
			
		

> one going to Civi U (Me, no orientation until I'm at Waterloo and it will be with a reserve unit)



Really? Most Civy-u students have a 2 week recruit camp at CFLRS in August.


----------



## CANUCK FRIED CHICKEN

Even though the thread is not officially active yet, I guess I should introduce myself: I'm Canuck Fried Chicken, high school graduate (June 2012) and I am applying out of CFRC Vancouver for ROTP 2013-2014 this September. I am also a newbie in this forum. My 3 occupational choices are: Armored Officer, Intelligence Officer and Infantry Officer.


----------



## scriptox

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Having gone through what most of you will go through, I promised myself that I'd offer my help to anyone out there looking for it, like the gracious hosts of Army.ca Forums offered me this past year.
> 
> I am currently dated to be enrolled and will be attending RMC this fall as an ENG officer potential.
> 
> I will gladly offer any insight or advice if anyone wants it for this coming year.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Remember to stay positive!



Being through the same process as Alex has gone through and set to be a future classmate of mine, I am also willing to provide my experiences towards the application process to anyone who asks for it. Keep in mind though, the experiences I share are mine and most certainly do not mean that you will be going through the process exactly how I went through. 

To reiterate what Alex said: Don't give up. If you want this, stick with it.


----------



## joolay

Does anyone know if the professors at RMC will allow us to use electronics (namely laptops/tablets) in class for note taking purposes? I have searched for threads addressing this, but they were all from several years ago, when such a practice was not as common.


----------



## Domo777

Yea, I just bought a new macbook pro, so I'm hoping we'll be allowed to use laptops!


----------



## scriptox

I'm assuming that if the classes are like any other university, then the use of laptops would be up to the professor. However, if somebody who has attended RMC or is currently attending can clear this up, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C-Aitchison

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> Really? Most Civy-u students have a 2 week recruit camp at CFLRS in August.



I stand corrected. My file manager informed me on Friday that I will be going to Recruit Camp, that she gave me incorrect information.


----------



## LOLslamball

AEC2B said:
			
		

> I stand corrected. My file manager informed me on Friday that I will be going to Recruit Camp, that she gave me incorrect information.



sweet hopefully see you there!


----------



## hollyymarie

Will be applying for '13/14 ROTP  While it feels awesome to say, seems so far away!
Right now I'm focusing on my job, retaking some required high school courses to boost my marks as high as I can and taking a few uni courses.  My application is currently open right now for 2 NCM trades but after speaking with an armour buddy of mine he's encouraged me to apply for ROTP.  Very nervous.. I'm going to work extremely hard towards this goal, do what I can and then hope for the best.  If it's meant to be, it'll happen.


Cheers!
Holly


----------



## joolay

scriptox said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that if the classes are like any other university, then the use of laptops would be up to the professor. However, if somebody who has attended RMC or is currently attending can clear this up, it would be greatly appreciated.



That's what I'm thinking but I just wanted to ask anyway because a lot of things are done differently at RMC so I can never be too sure of how things work there. I'm wondering because my mom has offered to get me a tablet PC as a grad present because not only have i always wanted one (I used to be interested in digital media) but also because it would be convenient for note taking in math/science classes (I'm studying engineering so i can't just have type notes but i hate pen/paper). But if most of the professors are not okay with it, I might as well just bring my old laptop for personal/homework use.


----------



## Cui

joolay said:
			
		

> That's what I'm thinking but I just wanted to ask anyway because a lot of things are done differently at RMC so I can never be too sure of how things work there. I'm wondering because my mom has offered to get me a tablet PC as a grad present because not only have i always wanted one (I used to be interested in digital media) but also because it would be convenient for note taking in math/science classes (I'm studying engineering so i can't just have type notes but i hate pen/paper). But if most of the professors are not okay with it, I might as well just bring my old laptop for personal/homework use.



As a university student, I can tell you that most professors don't have a problem with you taking notes in class with a laptop. However, if you go on Facebook or whatever during class, it does pose some problems. Though I'm going to assume that RMC doesn't have wifi in the classrooms, so it's not going to be much of a problem. 

Really, electronics are meant to be tools, with some little distractions built in to entertain you, but they are not toys. If you use whatever you have accordingly you shouldn't have much of a problem.


----------



## Alex.Landry

I've been to some of the classrooms and they differ. 

I don't know if there is wifi on campus or not but I do know that some classrooms are built like old-style movie underground briefing rooms and have no cell service whatsoever.


----------



## armyguy1

the way you guys are talking about sharing your experience, keeping positive, makes me wonder how difficult this process really is.

I was informed by the recruiting centre that it is competitive, but what is so challenging about the process? I would appreciate someone that has gone through it to shed a bit of light on it. As it stands for me I am just waiting until September... the recruiting centre said I can't or shouldn't send in my application until then.


----------



## pk89

I'll also be applying for ROTP for the '13-'14 school year.

I just wish I didn't have to wait so long before applying.



			
				armyguy1 said:
			
		

> I am applying to ROTP for September 2013! my top 3 choices are infantry officer, pilot, artillery officer. I am currently enrolled at Vancouver Island University and taking Physical Education. What I am wondering is if this degree counts for ROTP?



armyguy, if you go to your local CFRO, I believe they can supply you with a list of degrees that are eligible for ROTP.


----------



## LegKicker

I am in the same situation, and I can't find a lot of info.

I'm a reservist (Sgt), I have completed one year of University (BEng at U Laval) althought it was 10 years ago.

I applied for ROTP, waiting for an offer, I know I'm a mature student but I'm not sure what the difference is with the normal students WRT lifestyle. I'm common law so do I have to live in the shacks, etc.

I have been looking for that kind of info and so far I didnt get a lot of it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Why would someone in your situation wish to subject themselves to 4 years in the Cadet Wing at RMC?

Surely, there are other ways for you to join the Regular Force as an Officer?


----------



## LegKicker

Thats a good question. I wanted to apply for UTPNCM but I can't cause i'm reservist. Even though I've been Class B for about 10 years.

My first choice was Civi U but because the program is available at RMC, I'm expecting they are gonna want to send me there.

Because I don't have a degree, I can't just "CFR".

If there is any other options I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Wookilar

There are former PRes members that have CT'd and Commissioned at the same time that have attended RMC. While they were technically under the ROTP program, they were administered through the UTPNCM sqn at RMC. I do not know if any such pers went to civi u. Even the Cadet Wing knew it would be a bad idea to put a 40-year old former Sgt in with the 17-year old OCdts.

We had former PRes come into Otter Sqn in all of my 3 years there. How the recent changes to the UT program at RMC will affect this, I do not know.


----------



## LegKicker

Wookilar said:
			
		

> There are former PRes members that have CT'd and Commissioned at the same time that have attended RMC. While they were technically under the ROTP program, they were administered through the UTPNCM sqn at RMC. I do not know if any such pers went to civi u. Even the Cadet Wing knew it would be a bad idea to put a 40-year old former Sgt in with the 17-year old OCdts.
> 
> We had former PRes come into Otter Sqn in all of my 3 years there. How the recent changes to the UT program at RMC will affect this, I do not know.



Wow! that would be great if I could pull that off. How should I find that out? email RMC directly from their website?


----------



## Wookilar

Honestly I do not know. It would have to start with the recruit center as I know they were "ROTP" but I am not aware of the decision process that led them over to Otter Sqn. Contacting the Registrar wouldn't hurt.


----------



## LegKicker

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Honestly I do not know. It would have to start with the recruit center as I know they were "ROTP" but I am not aware of the decision process that led them over to Otter Sqn. Contacting the Registrar wouldn't hurt.



Thanks for the info brother!


----------



## MatthewMeredith

thomf said:
			
		

> So the time has finally come! Anyone who's applying for ROTP 2013-2014 post here! Let us know what you're up to and what your plans are for the coming year!
> 
> Myself, I'm currently in grade 11 so in September I am going to apply with Pilot as my first choice(still working on the others) and to go to RMC.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from everyone else.



I'm 23 and hold an Associate Arts Degree from Vancouver Island University. I just submitted my online application for the ROTP going to RMC (3 professions: Pilot, MPO, Int O). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jpr

armyguy1 said:
			
		

> the way you guys are talking about sharing your experience, keeping positive, makes me wonder how difficult this process really is.
> 
> I was informed by the recruiting centre that it is competitive, but what is so challenging about the process? I would appreciate someone that has gone through it to shed a bit of light on it. As it stands for me I am just waiting until September... the recruiting centre said I can't or shouldn't send in my application until then.


For the most part, the competition lies in the merit list; the other candidates who have completed the application process and are awaiting selection. In the future you may be serving with these men and women, but until you sign the line, you should be doing any upgrading (of marks, extra curriculars etc.) _now_ in order to come out ahead of these fine people.
With regards to the application process, _you_ have a direct impact on whether it is easy or challenging. The amount of time you spend researching your possible trade, studying for the CFAT and practicing for the interview will pay dividends in the form of a phone call come a year from now.
(this all coming from a guy who just got said call a month ago, having gone through and successfully passing the selection process for pilot)


----------



## South

joolay said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the professors at RMC will allow us to use electronics (namely laptops/tablets) in class for note taking purposes? I have searched for threads addressing this, but they were all from several years ago, when such a practice was not as common.



Yes you can use laptops or whatever but not many do. You'll find the pace is too fast for that. There is only wifi in some areas right now. Also, you'll be lucky to get cell reception in any academic building period. I've found only Telus users get reception.


----------



## matthew1786

Does anyone know if the selections have been sent out for the third and final round yet? Thanks!


----------



## Rockgollem

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the selections have been sent out for the third and final round yet? Thanks!



2nd Round is done.

Third and Top Up still to come, though from my exprience in application, the chances of people making it in on the 3rd and Top Up is generally slim to none. 

I'm sorry, but now would be the time to start accepting that you didn't make it and start finding alternate routes. And if by chance you are selected for top up or third, it will be a pleasant surprise. 

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Richard P

I am going to be applying in September. 

My lack of work experience is what worries me the most about my application. I just hope that my volunteer experience and extra-curricular activities make up for it.


----------



## Pegula37

Same boat as you Richard, I'm coming straight outta high school Hoping my   Hockey career can pay off and high school sports, with some volunteer hours piled on that.


----------



## scriptox

Richard P said:
			
		

> I am going to be applying in September.
> 
> My lack of work experience is what worries me the most about my application. I just hope that my volunteer experience and extra-curricular activities make up for it.



That seemed to be the same case for me. I had no work experience when applying although I was still accepted. As you stated, my extra-curricular activities and volunteering apparently made up for it according to my MCC (although I'm sure that one's acceptance would depend on much much more factors). However, as a Warrant Officer at the recruiting centre advised me, it's best to be as well-rounded as you can. As to what being well-rounded means, I'll let you decide what that is.


----------



## Richard P

scriptox said:
			
		

> That seemed to be the same case for me. I had no work experience when applying although I was still accepted. As you stated, my extra-curricular activities and volunteering apparently made up for it according to my MCC (although I'm sure that one's acceptance would depend on much much more factors). However, as a Warrant Officer at the recruiting centre advised me, it's best to be as well-rounded as you can. As to what being well-rounded means, I'll let you decide what that is.


Thanks for the information.

I have a question for you: how much time did you spend per week on extra-curricular activities and volunteering? Right now, I spend around 21 hours a week doing competitive road cycling, 10 hours running, and about 8 hours volunteering at a local hospital.


----------



## scriptox

Well, to be honest, although quantity of extra-curricular activities and volunteering is important, in my opinion, the type of work you do is equally if not more important. During my high school career I didn't volunteer or do extra-curricular activities merely to rack up hours. I participated in these activities because I wanted to learn something from them. I took up various leadership roles because I wanted to learn exactly that: leadership. I wanted to learn skills that I can apply to my life in the future. 

Now with that said, to answer your question, my time spent per week engaging in such activities would normally not exceed 10 hours. 

Quality vs. Quantity

Just some food for thought. 

(Although, I could be completely wrong.. maybe the recruiting centres _are_ looking for quantity.. I have no clue what they truly look for).


----------



## Richard P

scriptox said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest, although quantity of extra-curricular activities and volunteering is important, in my opinion, the type of work you do is equally if not more important. During my high school career I didn't volunteer or do extra-curricular activities merely to rack up hours. I participated in these activities because I wanted to learn something from them. I took up various leadership roles because I wanted to learn exactly that: leadership. I wanted to learn skills that I can apply to my life in the future.
> 
> Now with that said, to answer your question, my time spent per week engaging in such activities would normally not exceed 10 hours.
> 
> Quality vs. Quantity
> 
> Just some food for thought.
> 
> (Although, I could be completely wrong.. maybe the recruiting centres _are_ looking for quantity.. I have no clue what they truly look for).


You make a very valid point; however, my question came from the ROTP Academic Admissions Questionnaire where they ask how many hours per week you devote to: homework, employment, sports and fitness activities...etc.

Although, I will take up your advice and try to diversify my activities.


----------



## dcs

Was proud and pleased to attend swearing in of son yesterday at Toronto Recruiting Centre.  Also Officer Cadets from Barrie and surrounding area.     47 sworn in with only 4 civilian university.   Almost 60% were for engineering. 

They advised that there were approximately 350 across the country this year which seems to be reduced from previous. Were told that between 20-30 thousand individuals made inquiry..... about 10,000 applications and 350 spots.

Son now on leave without pay until August 8th at which time he reports to Kingston.   To say the least he is extremely pleased and looking forward to RMC and meeting many of you that were accepted.

As the Co stated ... you are the best of the best.


----------



## Phoebe

Hello everyone! 

Last week I was looking through the joining instructions for RMC St. Jean and I had not found anything inquiring about whether or not students are to bring school supplies to the school or if it is provided. This week I've read mixed comments on the ROTP 2012-2013 facebook group where some are bringing it to be prepared and others are stating that since it wasn't on the kit list we'll likely be able to purchase it from the CANEX.

Any current RMC students out there like to share their first year experiences to help us prepare? It would greatly be appreciated.

-Phobos


----------



## stretch

I'm going to saint jean as well and although I haven't been in RMC before, I have been in the army for five years and I would suggest that you come prepared. Don't show up expecting anything other than exactly what you have been told.  :2c:


----------



## eliminator

I recommend you bring along some basic school supplies. A notebook, pens, pencils, loose leaf sheets, etc. I'm unsure what RMC/CMR does for supplies theses day, but a few years ago they would issue you a Staples $100 gift card for you to buy your own. 

While nearly every student will have a laptop, when I attended a few years ago, they were only sparingly used in the classroom. While there aren't any rules against laptop use, in 3rd and 4th year classes sizes are small and students spend much of the time interacting with professor. 

Even 1st year classes will only have 60-80 students maximum for the general psychology, economics and math courses. Someone pounding away on a laptop taking notes can be quite distracting to those around (at least in my opinion).


----------



## Phoebe

I finally got in touch with the ROTP clerk at CFRC Det Hamilton and he informed me that school supplies will be provided. 


-Phobos


----------



## Caper15

Just found out on Monday that I got an acceptance to RMC as an Aerospace Engineer. There were only 2 top up offers in Halifax. Nothing like waiting till the last minute haha. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone in a few weeks time and to get things going!


----------



## stretch

congrats,   im sure that was quite a shock


----------



## Caper15

Thank you! To say I was a little shocked would be an understatement lol.


----------



## CFmom

Phobos said:
			
		

> I finally got in touch with the ROTP clerk at CFRC Det Hamilton and he informed me that school supplies will be provided.
> 
> 
> -Phobos



My Child is a student at RMC having joined the school last year.  I would strongly suggest being prepared with the school supplies you need as they were not given any school supplies until second term in January last year.  During FYOP first years are not able to leave the school to get supplies either.


----------



## Phoebe

CFmom said:
			
		

> My Child is a student at RMC having joined the school last year.  I would strongly suggest being prepared with the school supplies you need as they were not given any school supplies until second term in January last year.  During FYOP first years are not able to leave the school to get supplies either.



If I may ask, did your child attend RMC Kingston or RMC St. Jean? I'm told that the joining instructions for each institution are different from one another.

Thanks in advance.

-Phobos


----------



## CFmom

RMC Kingston.  In january they received binders, pens,pencils, stapler and other supplies.  But we purchsed and sent all the supplies need  to start the year which was a good thing because Obstacle course weekend was the first time the first years were allowed to leave the school grounds.  Plus they were just way to busy to have an opportunity to shop for supplies.


----------



## jwtg

School supplies-

At RMC, first years were given the chance to purchase school supplies from the Canex before classes began.  You will not be permitted to leave campus so your selection will be limited, and quantities are also limited.  The Canex ran out of paper before I had a chance to get any, so your best bet is to arrive with the basics- writing utensils, notebooks/binders with paper, etc.  You will at some point have an opportunity to order/purchase school supplies with funding provided by the school-  in years past, there have been Staples gift cards.  Lately everyone just writes up an order sheet off of an item list.  These supplies are not always particularly prompt in arriving so you better make sure you have your own stuff to work with before you get here.

Most profs have no problem with laptops in class.  Some teachers prefer you don't use them, or will insist that you use them only for note-taking and might ask you to put them away if they don't deem it an appropriate time to be taking notes or if you seem to be playing games instead.

I use my laptop for many classes.


----------



## George Wallace

jwtg said:
			
		

> School supplies-
> 
> At RMC, first years were given the chance to purchase school supplies from the Canex before classes began.  You will not be permitted to leave campus so your selection will be limited, and quantities are also limited.  The Canex ran out of paper before I had a chance to get any, so your best bet is to arrive with the basics- writing utensils, notebooks/binders with paper, etc.  You will at some point have an opportunity to order/purchase school supplies with funding provided by the school-  in years past, there have been Staples gift cards.  Lately everyone just writes up an order sheet off of an item list.  These supplies are not always particularly prompt in arriving so you better make sure you have your own stuff to work with before you get here.
> 
> Most profs have no problem with laptops in class.  Some teachers prefer you don't use them, or will insist that you use them only for note-taking and might ask you to put them away if they don't deem it an appropriate time to be taking notes or if you seem to be playing games instead.
> 
> I use my laptop for many classes.



Remember / pause to think about the environment you are about to enter into.  Yes.  While at RMC you may enjoy all the extravagances of the new technological generation without any concerns or restrictions.  However, you may, while on other CF Crses, run into situations where the CF will issue you electronic devices that will have very stringent restrictions on them that will include not using any (Non-DND) personal or outside electronic devices, connections, software, etc.


----------



## stretch

slight hijack, does anyone know if on my ETP message it said ROTP SR (senior) because I am enrolled as a mature student?


----------



## agc

Refers to the number of years of subsidized education you require to complete your degree.  If you were a Jr, you'd be going to RMC St. Jean for 2 years before 3 in Kingston.


----------



## stretch

perfect! thank you!


----------



## OlivierColas

Hi, Im just wondering if anyone would know if there would still be places in the top up for this year? I applied to be an Infantry Officer at CFRC Montreal, I saw the the trade is still open for next years, could it mean that none or just very few infantry officer cadets got in this year?

Thanks!


----------



## joolay

OlivierColas said:
			
		

> could it mean that none or just very few infantry officer cadets got in this year?



I've heard that is the case.

Anyway, I know this really doesn't matter but just out of curiosity, how is the food at RMC?


----------



## Cui

I would imagine it to be like mid-high quality cafeteria food. From my experience with CF mess food, the food is good, but can get a bit repetitive. Breakfast is basically pancakes, eggs, sausage, bacon, hash browns, fruit, yoghurt, all types of breakfast stuff you can think of. Lunch is some type of meat, with vegetables, sandwiches, some kind of starch, with soup, salad bar, desserts, etc. Dinner is pretty much the same thing, but with dinner type food. Thursdays are normally steak nights, and chicken fingers are served for lunch on saturdays from what I have heard haha.


----------



## MJP

Cui said:
			
		

> I would imagine it to be like mid-high quality cafeteria food. From my experience with CF mess food, the food is good, but can get a bit repetitive. Breakfast is basically pancakes, eggs, sausage, bacon, hash browns, fruit, yoghurt, all types of breakfast stuff you can think of. Lunch is some type of meat, with vegetables, sandwiches, some kind of starch, with soup, salad bar, desserts, etc. Dinner is pretty much the same thing, but with dinner type food. Thursdays are normally steak nights, and chicken fingers are served for lunch on saturdays from what I have heard haha.



So you actually don't know but answered anyway?


----------



## Cui

I meant that I have eaten at CF messes at a few different bases, and the mess halls are similar everywhere that I have been to, so the RMC mess can't be too different. As well, my friends who went to HMCS Ontario for summer camp and the ones who are at RMC right now told me who I said. I didn't say it was from personal experience. But I'm sorry if there are any inaccuracies, or if I spoke too soon...


----------



## joolay

I have another question:

I cut my hair boy short this summer (I am a female) and it made my life a million times easier. Now I am contemplating going the distance and just going G.I. Jane for Recruit Camp and FYOP, because I envision myself struggling with timings enough already, and it's not like I'm going to see anyone outside of RMC until Thanksgiving anyway.

The only thing I am worried about is maintenance. Will I have to keep it shaven to conform to dress regulations or can I grow it out to about pixie length throughout FYOP so that I don't look scary by the time it ends? (let's just say hairless isn't a good look on me) I don't care how I look during FYOP but after that, I'd rather not get mistaken for a dude when I hit the town  ;D

What do you think?


----------



## RMCMum

From what I saw of the girls last year for Obstacle Course, as well as in a couple of past years, those girls who went in with long hair kept it.  They seemed to manage somehow.  I don't think shaving is really a necessity.


----------



## TPJR

My Daughter has medium length hair when she got to RMC and had no problems getting it put up. Her hair got longer through FYOP and she kept it that way as she actually found it easier to get it up and cleaner looking.


----------



## ChrisDennison

According to the RMC website, a student applying to the Arts program must have a credit in either Functions MCF3M, or Functions and Relations MCR3U, or Advanced Functions MHF4U.

Now, if I were planning on applying to ROTP through a Civillian University, would these requirements still apply? Also, if I apply for ROTP or RMC after completion of one year of University, would these requirements still apply? And if so, how would I go about acquiring them? Online Course maybe?

Any information would be great.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

I can't answer your question whether the requirements would still apply, although I would think so. The courses required are easy to get through any school board's adult education center. In Ontario anyhow, you can take almost any high school credit through adult ed for $50, and that will let you get as many credits as you want to take per year.


----------



## ChrisDennison

Thanks!

I had one last quick question!

According to the RMC interactive website, most successful applicants have an 80 percent average or above. Now would this average be calculated by your top 6 grade 12 marks like other Universities, or do they have another method of calculation?

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

My guess would be an average of 4 or 6 top marks, but maybe someone from recruiting can chime in with more information. I do know that if you take upgrading and do well, your mark will improve. Let's say you have your Grade 12 English credit and finished with 65%. If you were to take the course again through adult education and finish with 85%, your new transcript will show that 85%. This is how it works in Ontario anyhow. It also reflects well on you as it shows a desire to improve and that you are a "lifelong learner".


----------



## isrlake

What are the dates this year for Civy U recruit camp?


----------



## mkil

I applied in 2011-2012. I passed the CFAT, the interview and was accepted to Nursing school at Dal, UNB and St. FX. I have a friend who is a clerk at the recruiting center. After all that, the potential number assigned to my file was VERY competitive. I am married to a CF member and already have a BSc and a BEd, My GPA is 4.1 on a 4.3 scale. I am 25 with lots of work and life experience. 

My application was put over for a year because I was on a medication to help me sleep. I was devastated. We are currently posted to CFB Bagotville, and I have found it hard to find work here because I did not know French when we first moved here. The forces told me to have a doctor follow me and if I could stop the medication, and show evidence of being off of it for 6 months, then I was golden! 

I am 8 months off of it now, with a military doctor's endorsement. So, I am not as young as many of you - but I am in a similar boat. I have gone through the aptitude test and interview very successfully if any of you would like pointers, what to expect etc. I am a very competitive candidate, so I fully expect to be in the forces next year. 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## pudd13

Hey,

I have one week left of summer leave, and then I return to RMC for my second year. I remember the stresses of the application process, but stick with it. The stress is neither worth it, nor fully warranted. If you are honest with yourself and work on your own weaknesses, you have nothing to worry about. There are some incredibly high calibre people that study at RMC, and there are also a lot of people that don't deserve to be there (but then again, who am I to say?). As long as you beef up your application anywhere you can, you will be fine (e.g. instead of asking yourself "do I have enough volunteer time" just go out and do more volunteering).

That being said, if you have any specific questions about RMC, the application process, the Basic Military Officer Qualification Course, the Air Force, engineering at RMC, or the pilot trade, do not hesitate to PM me, and I will get around to it when I can.

The entire knowledge base that I had regarding the military before leaving for RMC was attained almost entirely through these forums (probably about a 90/10 split between these forums and the CFRC). You folks are lucky that you found this website, so use it to its fullest extent and ask questions.


----------



## isrlake

Answer to above question not needed any more so mods can delete my 2 posts if they want.


----------



## breezie

I graduated 2011 from RMC at the age of 38. If I can do it, so can anyone else. I lived in the shacks, did everything all the regular ROTP cadets did, etc. For those who are married already, it's a crapshoot as to what would happen, as there is no more live-off program as of this academic year (4th year cadets could apply to live off campus, or those who were married). Especially for the First Year Orientation Period (FYOP) - you pretty much need to be on campus, that's part of the deal. Whether you could live on campus during that period then live off, who knows, but I wouldn't count on anything. In first year you are very much the bottom of the totem pole, so if you are living off then you wouldn't be doing inspections, etc that everyone else would be, which wouldn't be fair. It's different with the UTs, they've been there done that, they don't participate in FYOP or other stuff like that. It would likely be a decision made by the Director of Cadets as to whether you were fully part of the cadet wing or not, but it's not like you can just call up and ask either, the decision would be made on a case by case basis. 

As far as the age thing, it's all good, the more "mature" cadets have experiences that the younger cadets can draw on, and vice versa. Just make sure you're fit enough to pass the RMC PPT (like a CF Expres fitness test but way harder), as you will be tested 2-3 times a year, and that's a huge part of being at RMC. And being a more mature cadet usually results in a lot of entertainment when those around you go full retard because they thought *random event/idea* was a fabulous idea.


----------



## OlivierColas

RE-APPLYING! SO YEAH! HOPE IT WORKS THIS TIME!!! 

APPLYING TO BE INFANTRY OFFICER!!!


----------



## The_Falcon

ChrisDennison said:
			
		

> According to the RMC website, a student applying to the Arts program must have a credit in either Functions MCF3M, or Functions and Relations MCR3U, or Advanced Functions MHF4U.
> 
> Now, if I were planning on applying to ROTP through a Civillian University, would these requirements still apply? Also, if I apply for ROTP or RMC after completion of one year of University, would these requirements still apply? And if so, how would I go about acquiring them? Online Course maybe?
> 
> Any information would be great.



No the requirements for your civy courses would apply, just keep in mind that for ROTP, RMC is the preferred educational institution for the CF if you plan on studying something that is available at RMC, and while people do not list it on their application and still get accepted for ROTP at a civilian universtity in the future this may change due to budget tightening.  As far as obtaining credits, if you are in Ontario, you can obtain the credits from the Independent Learning Centre, which offers the courses via correspondence.


----------



## Pegula37

Any tips on how to get intouch with a recruiter to get my application started? I left a message at the CFRC in Toronto about 8 days ago and still nothing.


----------



## SlimMrJim

*I am new to this forum, and I sincerely apologize in advance if there are already numerous posts like this.

I've been skimming through some pages on this forum, and I still felt the need to ask some questions.

To put it real simple, I'm currently 17 years old (Grade 12), and I want to become a pilot through the ROTP program at RMC. 
I did a little bit of searching on my own, but it didn't really satisfy my curiosity/confusion. I guess I'm pretty much jumping into this blindly. :-[

I'm not very strong in Maths or Sciences, so I want to go into the Arts field, and the prerequisites state that I need English 12 and Math 12 (Preferably Calculus). So does that mean I can submit my application with English 12, Calculus 12, and two other random courses?

Also, if RMC starts looking at applications around October, which is in the middle of the first term, how are our marks judged?

I've heard that RMC looks for well-rounded people when selecting applicants. I feel as though that I'm not a very strong applicant for that. I just want your cold, hard, non-sugarcoated opinions on chances for an applicant like me. Here are my traits:

+ In school, I can maintain around 90% in average.
+ I have been playing on the school volleyball team for since Gr. 9. (Received MVP medal in Gr. 10)
+ I have taken and still am taking leadership-related courses at school.
+ A few club activities at school, may start a club right now.
+ Leadership at church
+ Work experience

- No volunteering. Is it too late to do some now?
- Didn't take part in student government or council.
- No cadets... :-\

Could anyone with experience with the procedures of becoming a pilot please share their knowledge with me?

Any other tips and information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## scriptox

So anyway, FYOP is so. much. fun right now. If anyone here is at RMCC and has access to a computer, shoot me a PM and maybe I can say hi to you or something on campus haha.


----------



## zulu95

Pegula37 said:
			
		

> Any tips on how to get intouch with a recruiter to get my application started? I left a message at the CFRC in Toronto about 8 days ago and still nothing.



Try getting in touch with another center. I  left a message with CFRC Oshawa and was called the next day. 
Also, not to insult you but I've witnessed very smart people do dumber things, did you leave a number they can call you back at?


----------



## Pegula37

Yes i did and i left a second message and got called, unfortunately for me i was in class and he just left the recruiting number for me to contact. So instead of me playing phone tag with a recruiter im just gonna walk into the CFRC and do it personally.


----------



## sammyboi93

Hello everyone !
I apologize in advance if some of my questions seem very trivial.  I am a first year engineering student currently in a coop program. I was wondering if students in co-op programs are allowed to apply for ROTP (note, in coop programs the sequence is study-work-study-work etc. for 5 years without breaks)?  Also, I haven't had a chance to speak with a recruiter yet, but I did order the information package from the CF website, in the package there is an application. I'm wondering if that application is direct entry only, or if its for ROTP aswell? Do I need to go in and speak with a recruiter to get some special forms for ROTP or what? Any info is appreciated immensely.

Thanks ,


----------



## armyguy1

I cant say forsure as I have no gone through the process but I think you would have to give up the co-op to join the military and take the non co-op program. Think of the military as the co-op, working during the summer and even getting paid to go to school during the school year.


----------



## STONEY

You could talk to your guidance councilor at your school for info on RMC or ROTP how to apply & whats required.
You could go to any Forces recruiting centre and talk to them , even take some apptitude tests that should let you know if you are suitable to be a cook or a pilot.


----------



## Ponch658

Hello everyone,

I am getting ready to apply for ROTP RMC in Feb 2013. I am currently upgrading the following grade 12 credits in Manitoba: Physics, Applied Math, English, Biology, Geography, World Issues and Psychology. 

I went to school for film and did some of that before working heavily in telecommunications and made it to an operations manager role. I stay in shape and swim, run, cycle and weight train and have followed the available MIL workouts I can find online, I also study Krav Maga and always done some form of martial art since I was a child. 

My interests include music and stage lighting (I also worked as a DJ for a few years getting hired for everything from weddings to bar nights and corporate events), video production and airplanes but with real passion for helicopters. My career choices for the CF are Pilot and Intelligence officer. I have finished half of the above mentioned courses and expect to finish with an 84% average in Feb 2013.

I have researched the selection process for Pilot and Intel and I must admit I do get nervous. Competition is fierce and everyone is so young. I am 28. I am a team player and want to show the CF I have been working on myself hard to fit the ideal profile of a successful candidate. I have 0 hrs flight time but I have logged about 50 hours fixed and 50 hours rotary in Microsoft Flight Simulator (As instructed by a CF Pilot who was the father of the bride at a wedding I did.) I am also scheduling a two discovery flights here in Winnipeg (one rotary, one fixed wing) to experience the hands on feel of flying for real.

I hope someone can give me some pointers on what else I can do to increase my chances.

Thanks so much.


----------



## The_Falcon

sammyboi93 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone !
> I apologize in advance if some of my questions seem very trivial.  I am a first year engineering student currently in a coop program. I was wondering if students in co-op programs are allowed to apply for ROTP (note, in coop programs the sequence is study-work-study-work etc. for 5 years without breaks)?  Also, I haven't had a chance to speak with a recruiter yet, but I did order the information package from the CF website, in the package there is an application. I'm wondering if that application is direct entry only, or if its for ROTP aswell? Do I need to go in and speak with a recruiter to get some special forms for ROTP or what? Any info is appreciated immensely.
> 
> Thanks ,



Nothing is stopping you from applying, be prepared to be told that your current program will not be accepted.  Programs involving Co-ops generally aren't accepted.  For those applying, all the additional forms (ie ROTP questionaire) will be completed online.  Also the program choices must be "ideal" as apposed to merely "acceptable" according to your occupation's entry standards, if you are apply via the ROTP route.  This is new this year.  DEO aren't effected by this.  This is apparently a TB edict.


----------



## armyguy1

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this or not but I am wondering about the trade choices.

I am applying to ROTP this year as I stated above a while ago and my trade choices are Pilot, Infantry, Artillery. 

I also read that the failure rate for becoming a Pilot (if I even get accepted for that) is about 60%. 

What my question is... lets say I go through the training and fail to become a pilot, would I then get kicked out of ROTP? OR would they (hopefully) offer me another trade choice like my 2nd one, Infantry Officer?

I ask because I have zero flight experience, but I would like to become a pilot (however, I would love to be an infantry officer too... almost could flip a coin to choose with is #1 on my list). Would I be shooting myself in the foot for ever getting into the military if I go for pilot and fail to become one


----------



## Knight13

The time is almost here to apply and I am very nervous/excited.  That is besides the point however.   My questions are:  When can I start my application process and when I apply, what marks will the military look at?  I already have Gr 12 Advanced Functions complete (did it last year) but only received a 70% due to lack of effort.  When I apply will they look at the marks for all the classes that I am currently doing/will be doing next semester or just gr 12 math from last year and my mid terms from this semester?


Edit:  I am trying exceptionally hard this year and WILL average above an 86%

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zulu95

They look at your 6 most recent completed university credits. Meaning your grade 11 courses. But, you also update them on your current marks as you receive them.


----------



## Phoebe

During the process you have to hand in a transcript directly to your recruiting center. They will be able to look at ALL of your grades, it's simple as that. 

In terms of academics, for security, be shooting for 90s while balancing your other activities.


----------



## dcs

They look at all of your marks from high school. Your average for consideration is calculated from grade 10 on.  They are not looking for individuals that can turn on the effort when required and give lack of effort at other times.   You should supply them with updated report cards and information as received.   One son now in first year and another in third and this is what they were both advised..... you average is calculated based on your marks from grade 10 on and is ........   I think that a lot of potential applicants think that they can put the effort into only their last year and this is simply not the case. Think about it... would you rather have a consistent high performer or one that does it only when necessary.


----------



## zulu95

Hi, I am applying to RMC right now and while I am in decent shape and have already started training I am worried I might not pass the RMC fitness test. Does anyone know what would happen if I pass the EXPRESS test but not RMC's test?


----------



## cfournier

I've applied for RMC for 2013-2014. I applied last year as well, every recruiter I met with told me I was an outstanding applicant however I just couldn't score high enough on the aptitude test because quite frankly, I suck at math but I excel at everything else, along with athleticism, bilingualism and extra curricular.  I'm nervous as heck to take it again although I've been studying a lot and convinced myself If i don't successfully get into RMC, it will NOT be because I couldn't score high enough on the CFAT. I have a scheduled tour of the RMC campus tomorrow I'm super excited. I've applied for Business and Admin in hopes of becoming a LOG O (Logistics Officer). 

If I can give any of you aspiring applicants some advice, PREPARE for your aptitude test (the practice test is utterly misleading) 

Good luck to all! Hope to see you around.


----------



## TPJR

zulu95 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am applying to RMC right now and while I am in decent shape and have already started training I am worried I might not pass the RMC fitness test. Does anyone know what would happen if I pass the EXPRESS test but not RMC's test?



If you do not pass the RMC Fitness test you get placed on SPT which means 5am wake up to do PT until you pass.


----------



## zulu95

Thanks for the info. Not as bad as I thought it would be, but still I will want to avoid that.


----------



## nic32

I was selected for Pilot in April but I had accepted but unfortunetly I had big problem at home with my family and feel unconfortable to get out of home and left my family while they needed help and support. Now, problem are almost solve, (completely in like 2 months). I will reapply because seriously it was the hardest decision in my life since I wanna be a Pilot for so long. But now I feel confortable with my choice and it's time to take care of myself. My test are life's good so I just need to redo interview and if they like me redoing my Aircrew medical !

People, be patient, be your best (don't joke with the aptitude test), do good choice, think positive, be a good person and chance that you will be selected are going to be good !

So, reapplying for Pilot, ASCO

Great Chance to everyone


Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Junior ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed
Aircrew medical : February 2, Done
ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27.
Selected for Pilot : Had to refuse for family reason.

Need to redo Interview and Aircrew Medical


----------



## GSun103

Hey everyone, another ROTP hopeful here 

I'm currently in first year CompSci at the University of Waterloo and if I get the opportunity, I'll definitely want to attend RMC over a civvy U.
My top 3 choices are *Armour*, *Infantry*, and *Artillery* and it seems like a few people here have already listed these choices as well so here's to a friendly competition.
I'll also be looking to switch my major from CompSci to Business Admin as I feel that the former is not really for me.

Looking over the past applicants and my extra-curricular's/volunteering, I feel that I'm in the competition... expect for a single factor; my 10-11 marks. I came close to failing in a couple of my subjects due to some family issues at the time. My grade 9 average is somewhere around 78 and my grade 12 is an 88. Do any of you think that my 10-11 will hold me back from admission?

Cheers,
GSun103


----------



## Phoebe

GSun103 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, another ROTP hopeful here
> 
> I'm currently in first year CompSci at the University of Waterloo and if I get the opportunity, I'll definitely want to attend RMC over a civvy U.
> My top 3 choices are *Armour*, *Infantry*, and *Artillery* and it seems like a few people here have already listed these choices as well so here's to a friendly competition.
> I'll also be looking to switch my major from CompSci to Business Admin as I feel that the former is not really for me.
> 
> Looking over the past applicants and my extra-curricular's/volunteering, I feel that I'm in the competition... expect for a single factor; my 10-11 marks. I came close to failing in a couple of my subjects due to some family issues at the time. My grade 9 average is somewhere around 78 and my grade 12 is an 88. Do any of you think that my 10-11 will hold me back from admission?
> 
> Cheers,
> GSun103



Absolutely not. Averages in between 78 and 88 is what to be expected but only if you have a good degree of extra curricular activities and volunteering, these are important factors. Don't be too stressed about grades. The stories I've heard of some people getting into RMC involving averages, I can tell you I've heard it all and it makes me roll my eyes. If you're applying for a degree in Engineering though, grades will be highly regarded. The best advice I can provide is in the future, always strive for a higher standard and never get discouraged. 

Good luck.


----------



## ktipnorth

I am planning to apply to ROTP with the desire to attend RMC in Engineering.  I am running about an overall average aroung 92% in all subjects I am in grade 12 taking the required courses for engineering.  I am active in SADD and our grad comittee in our school.  I currently in our school concert band and jazz band as I play the trumpet.  In terms of sports I play both outdoor and indoor soccer and I am a goaltender for my school hockey team and play in our minor hockey league.  At 16 I joined the Loyal Edmonton Regiment - Company C as a reservist,  I am BMQ qualiflied along with my BMQ - Land and was a week away from finishing my infantry course when I got a concussion and was RTU while on course.  I am wondering if there are other things I can do to enhance my chance of admission to RMG?


----------



## Jarnhamar

It's picular that your course gave you a medical RTU (I'm guessing?) with a week left on your course.

Did you miss the FTX because of your medical restrictions? We had a girl thunder in less than 100 meters off the bus at the start of our ftx (which she missed) and she still passed under the clause that she attend a weekend defensive ex within the next year.

You might be able to challange your course RTU


----------



## Good2Golf

Park, your file looks decently competitive.  Individual and team sports as well as life guarding, good. Variety of extra-curricular activities ranging from social service to organizational leadership (camp counsellor, EH leadership, etc...)  Academics are decent if not ever so slightly towards the less competitive side.  Comment ça va, votre comprehension et expression en votre lange secondaire?

Much of your competitiveness also depends on which classification, or MOSID, you are looking to apply for.  Whatever you chose, it should be something you would like to do if you are accepted to the ROTP at RMC. Some make the mistake of applying to a classification that they feel will give them better odds of being accepted and thinking they can just change to what they really want later down the road -- doesn't work well.

Now is a good time to get your file moving, and you can update the file with your mid-term marks when you get them.

Regards
G2G


----------



## scriptox

Well, you look much more competitive than me when I was applying if that is worth anything. 

Just apply and see what happens. 

Good luck.


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

Hey brother, just a quick response from my part, when I applied for the "General" degree at RMC they asked me specifically if I was taking University English and University Math (the per-requisites for the degree program). So I would HIGHLY suggest you take a 4U Math in your second semester.


----------



## ktipnorth

Update on previous post

I am planning to apply to ROTP  with the desire to attend RMC in Engineering / Computer Engineering(career path Naval Combat System Engineering Officer - I am very interested in communication ).  I am running about an overall average aroung 92% in all subjects I am in grade 12 taking all the required courses for engineering.  I am also taking Calculus AP this year.  I am active in Student Against Drunk Driving and our grad comittee in our school and have received two awards from my school acknowledging both academic success and service to the school and the community ( Northern Lights awards)  I am  currently in our school concert band and jazz band - as I play the trumpet.  I recently bought Rosseta Stone - french module with the hope of enhancing my french language training.  In terms of sports I play both outdoor, indoor soccer and squash.  I am a goaltender for my school hockey team and play in our minor hockey league in Yellowknife.  Upon my  16 birthday I joined the Loyal Edmonton Regiment - Company C as a infantry reservist,  I am BMQ qualiflied along with my BMQ - Land.  I am wondering if my application is competitive for RMC? Is  there other things I can do to enhance my chances to secure a spot at RMC?  Should I get a recommendation letter from my commanding officer of my reserve unit?  Any insight folks could offer would be appreciated.


----------



## dcs

I am impressed with your comments.   Take a good look at the other subject items in regards to RMC, there is already a lot up there.  I have posted a couple of things as my two sons are currently there,  One in fourth year and a pilot, the other in first year engineering (construction engineer)

Get things moving now as it does take some time to wind through the system.  You may have to get additional medical info if you have any sort of condition such as allergies, migraines, have ever had a fracture of any kind etc.   As well take a look at the eyesight requirements for the trade you want.......... second son and we were surprised about the vision requirements and he had laser eye surgery.

Prepare yourself for the  aptitude test.... don't just do the same ones.   I think the boys said that they went back and reviewed grade 10 math as this seemed to be what a lot of it is.

Prepare yourself for the interview and have thought about your responses and items indicated in other posts.   You are applying to be a future officer, they can ask you about situations you have had, how you would describe yourself, what you like about the trade you are applying for etc?? 

Be also ready for the negative questions... what do you think that you might not like about the trade etc.  

AND know the trade you are applying for and the training required etc.  

Hope this helps and good luck... hope to hear that you are there next year.


----------



## The Bread Guy

ktipnorth  - maybe this makes more sense tacked on to your original post?

Stand by for merge....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## trampbike

It is indeed an impressive resume. Unless you fail CFAT or have a terrible interview, I am pretty sure your application will be very competitive.

As was said before: know the trades you apply for and know what is expected of a CF officer. 
This link is quite usefull: www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf


----------



## AMG

*Hi to all other ROTP applicants for 2013-2014. I am new to this site and have recently sent in my application for ROTP. I am 26 years old with a lot of life experiences under my belt. I am extreamly athletic and have played competitive sports for 15+ years (hockey and baseball). I represented Canada before for baseball and was chosen captain for majority of my past teams. I accumulated many hours volunteering over the years as a coach/instructor for numerous youth sport teams. I applied for Infantry officer as my 1st choice, then armour and artillery. I graduated high school with a 83% average then attended York University for half a year, but withdrew from my studies due to my young age and immaturity at the time. I was not ready for the dedication and hard work University life required at such a young age. However, the recruiter I spoke to said that withdrawing from University is nothing to stress over due to the fact that RMC focuses more on your highschool grades and extra curricular activities. I was hoping I can receive some insight on how the whole application process is done and any other advice that can be shared. How soon after I have submitted my application to RMC will I receive a call to schedule my CFAT and other tests?

It would be nice to meet some people with the same goals as me and to share some friendly competitive details about one another. Feel free to message me or share advice and I will do the same.

Good luck to everyone.*


----------



## zulu95

Hi, just thought I would give this topic some new life as it has been stagnant for a while now. 

I am currently applying to RMC for the following trades.
1: Engineer Officer
2: Infantry Officer
3: Armour Officer

I would be glad to hear from others in a similar situation but am currently pretty confident that I will be accepted.

Good luck to everyone currently applying.


----------



## AlexLarade

I'm applying for RMC this month and I'm wondering whether or not I have a chance. Academically is what I'm most worried about, I have had mid 70's in English and Math courses all through High School, and technology courses are in the low 80's and history courses are high 70's. My dramatic arts courses are high 90's such as a 93 in drama 10 and a 98 in drama 11. I currently also have a 97 in Leadership 12. What I'm worried about is that I've really gone wrong with science, I had received a 55 in Advanced Chemistry 11 and a 60 in Physics 11. Outside of school I'm involved as a major character in school musicals, Video announcements and I'm a volunteer for an environmental organization that helps clean up multiple islands around the Nova Scotia area and am currently raising for a organization known as Laing House with my Leadership class, Which is a place where youth with Depression, PTSD ETC... come to for emotional support. I'm also involved with the cadet program and am currently a Cadet WO. I participate in my Army Cadet Corps drill team, Shooting team, and Biathlon team. I'm incredibly fit and am a very good marksman, and my drill has been evaluated as great. These are the kinds of things that don't go on the High School transcript so I'm wondering if they'll take this into consideration or did I really lose my chance when I took those science courses that were out of my league? I plan to do a bachelor of arts in the field of War Studies. Do you think I would be a good candidate for RMC?


----------



## aesop081

This is the 3rd time today you ask the same things. Take a break.....,


----------



## davidc538

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-cpa-eng.asp#apppp


----------



## AlexLarade

I'm just wondering about my chances for admission, If my marks weren't good enough for RMC maybe I should apply for a civ U and then do ROTP?


----------



## JorgSlice

How about you apply and find out? It's free of charge. Nobody here can really tell you your chances, only the system can do that. 

On that note however, RMC/ROTP is a very competitive procedure. You should aim as high as you can go... Out of the group of my friends from high school and cadets that went to RMC each one of them had no grade lower than 85%.


----------



## AlexLarade

I'm actually going to be going down my CFRC to drop off my application on Monday, I really hope those two marks don't effect me too much. I hope what I lack academically I make up for in MP.


----------



## davidc538

AlexLarade said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering about my chances for admission, If my marks weren't good enough for RMC maybe I should apply for a civ U and then do ROTP?



I showed you that just so you could check if you met the requirements, you didn't mention any 12 U courses and most RMC programs will require them. I myself am attending a Civ U and recently applied for ROTP, called in to check in on my status and was told that the RMC handles all ROTP candidates (as far as wether they are offered ROTP for RMC or Civ U) and that the main priority for them was actually to fill all the spots at the RMC. I don't know if that provides any insight or not.


----------



## JorgSlice

AlexLarade said:
			
		

> I'm actually going to be going down my CFRC to drop off my application on Monday, I really hope those two marks don't effect me too much. I hope what I lack academically I make up for in MP.



MP?
Merit points?

I'm pretty sure academics are weighted much higher than extra-curricular and such.


----------



## AlexLarade

From what I've heard they use something called Military potential to see who's a good candidate for RMC. I may be wrong though


----------



## JorgSlice

AlexLarade said:
			
		

> From what I've heard they use something called Military potential to see who's a good candidate for RMC. I may be wrong though



And how exactly do you think you have military potential without military experience?

Apply and find out.


----------



## Greymatters

Not to derail the topic, but is there an actual scale or series of check boxes for 'military potential'?  This isnt the first time Ive heard of a reference to such a thing, and starting to wonder if its an actual thing and not just someone's wishful thinking...


----------



## JorgSlice

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Not to derail the topic, but is there an actual scale or series of check boxes for 'military potential'?  This isnt the first time Ive heard of a reference to such a thing, and starting to wonder if its an actual thing and not just someone's wishful thinking...



I've heard of it once before, but had nothing to do with Recruiting, so I am on the same boat.


----------



## mkil

Starting to get the CF Fever! Medical got the green light from Ottawa  I received my second university acceptance today in the mail. Which kind of sucks too, because I have to give them a $200 deposit before Christmas; long before I will know anything about ROTP. So, now that my application is complete I guess I just sort or wait. I do have a couple questions, so hope some knowledgeable mod is watching  Last year on my application I listed my top three trade preferences, with Nursing being number one, Pharmacy being number 2 and to be honest I am not sure what I put for number three. Am I able to change those now, even though it is technically still the same application? (or is it?) Should I check in with the CFRC every so often? Just want all my duckies to stay in the nice little row I worked my butt off to put them in.


----------



## TashiGyaltsen

Hi my name is Tashi and i'm currently in grade 12 this year and want to go to RMC for sept 2013 if possible.
My school average is around 80%, I'm joining the wrestling team and am going to take part of the tennis team during the spring, go to the gym 3-4 times a week and currently work at mcd's. 
I used to be in cadets, but that was in grade 7, way before i knew what RMC was. So i only stayed in Cadets for 1 year max. 
What are my actual chances of making RMC. feed back is very helpful. (tell me what i need to do more LOL)


----------



## dapaterson

Here's something you can try to improve your chances:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5Hl9bLHmuMA#!


----------



## Motard

Hey,

I'm also in the process of putting an application together for this ROTP. I'm almost 30 years old with 8 years served as a NCM and then left to go to university. In my second year now and doing quite well, I just hope my university marks trump my high school grades since I didn't do to well back then. 

applying for: ACSO, MARS, and LOG

GL all and keep us updated


----------



## jack3d17

I emailed my academic transcripts and questionnaire to RMC already, its been about a week and a half since. How long does this process usually take?


----------



## SuperMonkey

Depends on what you plan on taking.
If all shit goes according to plan you should be in by next academic year.
That being said email and call and follow up.


----------



## jack3d17

I mean like how long before they call or email me for the next series of application requirements


----------



## SuperMonkey

After application deadline my buddy got a response within a month apparently.
He applied directly to RMC.

If you're going through your university it will take longer. Spoke with recruiter last week who told me it would take under 8 months (that being said I'm looking to transfer from engineer to air force pilot so that in itself is a headache for them). The smaller your file the faster the response time. It has to go through Ottawa of course.

KEEP BUGGING THEM. Never assume they will do everything on time, I've had my education files "lost" 3 times and transfer paperwork go missing. Your file might be waiting on a desk collecting dust as we speak. When I joined up the actual process was quick but if I didn't harp on it who knows. I've heard of people waiting for a year or more. Good luck.


----------



## jack3d17

I originally applied through Forces.ca and I got a response within a day. Then, I was emailed directly from RMC, and I was told to fill out things like what trades I wanted and what school choices I had in mind. 

Isn't the process all online?


----------



## davidc538

jack3d17 said:
			
		

> I originally applied through Forces.ca and I got a response within a day. Then, I was emailed directly from RMC, and I was told to fill out things like what trades I wanted and what school choices I had in mind.
> 
> Isn't the process all online?



Took me quite a bit longer to get a response, likely related to the fact that I'm already part way through university and only applied for pilot with no 2nd or 3rd choices. I call them about once a week and it seems like every time I get a reply it's pretty much the day after calling.

Also 95% of the time I call in I get the "The person you are trying to reach is unavailable" or w.e message.


----------



## Greymatters

Sounds like a new and interesting topic for the Radio Chatter channel - compiling a working list of criteria for evaluating a person's 'military potential'...


----------



## PPCLI Guy

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> And how exactly do you think you have military potential without military experience?



Dude.  

You have a BMQ under your belt.

Just saying.


----------



## JorgSlice

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Dude.
> 
> You have a BMQ under your belt.
> 
> Just saying.



I'm trying to learn, as my other post in this thread said "I've only heard of Military Potential once, and it had nothing to do with recruiting." I never heard it used when I applied in 2008, or in 2010 etc. I'm not the only one that's never heard of it either as per - Greymatters post.

I'm not trying to "peacock" or anything... I was asking a question.


----------



## Greymatters

To clarify, I have read numerous times of people refering to their personal 'military potential'; Ive just never heard of there actually being an actual checklist or assessment scale that could be used to evaluate whether a person has military potential or how much of it they have.  

Maybe its one of those instinct things?  Only people with an undefinable military potentail can evaluate if they have military potential...?  

My viewpoint - I met numerous people during my career who thought they were God's gift to the military and weren't...


----------



## zulu95

Honestly, like any other university your chances are determined by whoever else is applying this year. That said, try to improve all areas of your application: try to get the best grades possible, get in better shape, maybe look at learning some French, ect. The better you are in everything, the better your chances. Simple as that.


----------



## zulu95

Hi,
I sent in my RMC questionnaire about a week ago and am currently waiting for a call to book my tests. 
I was just wondering if anyone had already started their tests and, if so, how long can I expect to wait?


----------



## Alex.Landry

Gave my paperwork in in October, did my test in November, did my medical and interview 2 weeks later. 

I got my acceptance on April 17th, 2012 at 1037hrs. 

Every CFRC is different. Just do what you're told and do it as early as possible.


----------



## shropshireliam

most of my marks ar emid 80's, i have 3 high 70's and one 68. and a 96 in italian but they wouldnt care about that i guess. But what im worried about is will that 68 in math screw me over? i play 6 different sports and travel for one of em. i play competitive for all tho. What do u guys think. i really want to goto RMC, i havent really thought about what im going to do if i dont get in....tell me what u guys think?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I think that I'm going to lock this thread, and when you care enough to properly use the English printed word, I'll open this again so you can repost your question one more time.

Bruce
army.ca Staff


----------



## shropshireliam

My name's Liam and I am currently in the process of applying to RMC and the ROTP program. Now I have a slight predicament, my marks are mid 80's, two high 70's and one 68 in math. As well as a 96 in Italian but I don't think RMC will care about that too much. I'm worried that I'll be declined because of that Math mark. But, I play 6 sports including one that I played at a high competitive level and 2 others I played at a lower competitive level. I'm hoping my sports will pull me through and maybe even highlight me. I'm just nervous so please, if you have any opinion, let me know. As well, what would I do if i dont get into RMC, can I re-apply?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Thank you.
Unlocked.


----------



## Ciskman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> My name's Liam and I am currently in the process of applying to RMC and the ROTP program. Now I have a slight predicament, my marks are mid 80's, two high 70's and one 68 in math. As well as a 96 in Italian but I don't think RMC will care about that too much. I'm worried that I'll be declined because of that Math mark. But, I play 6 sports including one that I played at a high competitive level and 2 others I played at a lower competitive level. I'm hoping my sports will pull me through and maybe even highlight me. I'm just nervous so please, if you have any opinion, let me know. As well, what would I do if i dont get into RMC, can I re-apply?



Sports won't pull you through. If you don't get in don't reapply without first trying to improve upon your weaknesses.


----------



## shropshireliam

of course, if i don't get in this year I'll just redo my math. But i personally think that sports should be a huge aspect because, so what if you're a bookworm? If u lack that physical motivation and your lazy than good luck to you becuase you'll be next to useless, officers need to be in excellent shape,am i not correct? As well as since i'm into weightlifting comps, ill blow most of the competition away this year if it comes down to physicality. Just my  :2c:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Why did I venture in here??  :brickwall:


----------



## RMCMum

You do realize that RMC is a university?  Physical fitness alone will not guarantee you success there, you have to think and pass classes too.  Yes, you will have to study.


----------



## Jarnhamar

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> of course, if i don't get in this year I'll just redo my math. But i personally think that sports should be a huge aspect because, so what if you're a bookworm? If u lack that physical motivation and your lazy than good luck to you becuase you'll be next to useless, officers need to be in excellent shape,am i not correct? As well as since i'm into weightlifting comps, ill blow most of the competition away this year if it comes down to physicality. Just my  :2c:



You're talking out of your ass dude.

Maybe you should pull up your math marks and get into the CF before you start spouting off on what qualities an officer should have- you're making yourself sound very silly.

If you get in and fail your academic portion your weight lifting skills will come in handy when you're carrying all your shit to the bus for your trip home.


----------



## Ciskman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> of course, if i don't get in this year I'll just redo my math. But i personally think that sports should be a huge aspect because, so what if you're a bookworm? If u lack that physical motivation and your lazy than good luck to you becuase you'll be next to useless, officers need to be in excellent shape,am i not correct? As well as since i'm into weightlifting comps, ill blow most of the competition away this year if it comes down to physicality. Just my  :2c:



Oh, I apologize I didn't realize you were in weightlifting competitions AND 6 sports. Yeah math is for lazy losers. Hurry up and join so you can show our weakling officers how it's done!


----------



## shropshireliam

Maybe the books can calculate the fastest way to do those 19 push-ups u need for the fitness test. Doubt it. My other marks like physics are mid 80s so I'm good at math. My teacher and I just didn't get along lol. All I'm saying is that maybe they'll look over that mark and see how good I am at other math related courses and overlook it and I have other qualities too.


----------



## Ciskman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> Maybe the books can calculate the fastest way to do those 19 push-ups u need for the fitness test. Doubt it.



No, but they would teach you how to spell "you".


----------



## Jarnhamar

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> Maybe the books can calculate the fastest way to do those 19 push-ups u need for the fitness test. Doubt it.



In your wisdom you pretty much nailed the sum of what math is required for officers in the Canadian Forces- counting to 19. That's pretty much all you'll need it for dude.  I wouldn't be surprised if they let you skip your first year at RMC.  If they don't then the professors probably just have it out for you also   :nod:


----------



## shropshireliam

Lmao bunch of jokers In here i see.


----------



## AmmoTech90

PT can cure poor physical fitness.

There's no cure for stupid.


----------



## shropshireliam

A 68 isn't stupid. Especially since I'm good at math but knocking out ur teachers son doesn't help. He insulted my father because he's an alcoholic. So I gave himwhat he deserved. I pulled mid 80s everything else math related. I don't need to explain my life story to u guys, all I wanted was a simple answer. Do u think they'll overlook my 68 because of my other qualities? I'm trying to aspire to something better than what  my father is, all I wanted was a simple answer, sorry if my marks aren't as good as what urs were whenu applied and I envy you for getting in, not everyone has a good non abusive child hood where they can study in a safe environment and not have to sleep in 24 hour libraries becuase ur dad slammed ur head off a radiator and punched u in the face. I payed for all my sports, all my extra curriculars. So if ur here just to crack jokes and be a jerk just know that not everyone is as privileged as you were.


----------



## Infanteer

They will not overlook anything - they will look at the whole picture.

Answer your question?


----------



## Loachman

We are not joking when we advise you to write properly - that means grammar, sentence structure, spelling, capitalization, punctuation, using real words, and knowing the difference between "you're" (contraction of "you are") and "your" (possessive form of "you"). Drop the MSN-speak and drop it now. "U" a "ur" are not real words.

Clear communication, written and verbal, are important in the CF, especially at the Officer level. Operational success, lives, and expensive equipment depend upon it. As this site is owned and operated by current and past CF members we expect the same standard here.

Improve your English, and improve your math mark. Meeting the minimum enrollment requirements is not going to cut it. It's competitive. Substandard, and even above-standard, marks will not/not necessarily get you accepted. Nothing will be "overlooked". I am sorry about your childhood, but excuses will not cut it. Perform, or do not get accepted. Perform, or fail. It's that simple.

And welcome to Army.ca.


----------



## shropshireliam

I on my phone so sometimes grammar errors happen. And yes thank you.
It's not an excuse, if it were, I would've initially stated it. I have no excuses. A 68 is a 68 of I have to redo it so be it. Thank you for your help


----------



## Ciskman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> A 68 isn't stupid. Especially since I'm good at math but knocking out ur teachers son doesn't help. He insulted my father because he's an alcoholic. So I gave himwhat he deserved. I pulled mid 80s everything else math related. I don't need to explain my life story to u guys, all I wanted was a simple answer. Do u think they'll overlook my 68 because of my other qualities? I'm trying to aspire to something better than what  my father is, all I wanted was a simple answer, sorry if my marks aren't as good as what urs were whenu applied and I envy you for getting in, not everyone has a good non abusive child hood where they can study in a safe environment and not have to sleep in 24 hour libraries becuase ur dad slammed ur head off a radiator and punched u in the face. I payed for all my sports, all my extra curriculars. So if ur here just to crack jokes and be a jerk just know that not everyone is as privileged as you were.



Allright, all sarcasm aside. Arrogance will get you eaten alive in the military, no matter how much you can bench or what your background is. You are not presenting yourself as someone any of us want to(or could) see as an officer in the CF. Work on your attitude.

Anything is possible.

Good Luck


----------



## Loachman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> I on my phone so sometimes grammar errors happen. And yes thank you.
> It's not an excuse, if it were, I would've initially stated it. I have no excuses. A 68 is a 68 of I have to redo it so be it. Thank you for your help



Errors do not "happen". Somebody makes them. I type from my phone, too, but I care enough to proofread and correct before I send. Blaming this on a phone is an excuse. You are setting yourself up for failure by doing so. You need to work on that as well.

You're welcome.


----------



## Jarnhamar

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> He insulted my father because he's an alcoholic. So I gave himwhat he deserved.



So when you mention RMC overlooking your math marks in lieu of your other qualities you're not referring to qualities such as your lack of discipline and self-control?

I'm not being captious I'm asking honestly.  You don't want to "write your life story" but it sounds like you're perfectly fine using said life story as excuses for your behavior and actions.

Before you look at changing your math marks I think you need to look at your attitude.


----------



## shropshireliam

Sorry I didn't want to come across like that. I understand how that could be viewed as arrogance. My apologies. I just really want this, to have something so close and not attain it would be so disappointing you know? Anyways I guess it's just a waiting game now, time will tell.


----------



## shropshireliam

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> So when you mention RMC overlooking your math marks in lieu of your other qualities you're not referring to qualities such as your lack of discipline and self-control?
> 
> I'm not being captious I'm asking honestly.  You don't want to "write your life story" but it sounds like you're perfectly fine using said life story as excuses for your behavior and actions.
> 
> Before you look at changing your math marks I think you need to look at your attitude.


 It's not an excuse. I worked around it and worked hard for my marks. I improvised and took initiative to get around it. Yes I made a stupid mistake but you can't personally say you'be had perfect self control all your life.


----------



## dimsum

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> It's not an excuse. I worked around it and worked hard for my marks. I improvised and took initiative to get around it. Yes I made a stupid mistake but you can't personally say you'be had perfect self control all your life.



The CF training system will practically force you to make mistakes.  Part of it is to see what happens when (not if) you fail and how you go about trying harder/smarter/whatever to succeed next.  Part of it is to see what your attitude/personality is like.  

Judging from your posts, I'd suggest not lashing out at others when they criticise you for things.  You'll get a LOT of that (and not nearly as nice as what we're doing now) in the CF.


----------



## shropshireliam

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The CF training system will practically force you to make mistakes.  Part of it is to see what happens when (not if) you fail and how you go about trying harder/smarter/whatever to succeed next.  Part of it is to see what your attitude/personality is like.
> 
> Judging from your posts, I'd suggest not lashing out at others when they criticise you for things.  You'll get a LOT of that (and not nearly as nice as what we're doing now) in the CF.


Absolutely not. I wouldn't lash out at someone for criticism. But when you call me out and start insulting my father or family in front of everyone. That's different. I have trainers for soccer and I listen to everything they say, we review all my gameplay after games and point out all my mistakes so I can fix them. I'm a good person and I can handle what ever the CF throws at me and am looking forward to the challenge. If I make a mistake I study it to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Loachman

Many of us have done dumb stuff, yes.

We also understand goals, challenges, and struggles.

We may give humorous and/or sarcastic responses at times, but there is generally honesty within. Sometimes that honesty is more brutal than that to which some people are accustomed, or that they like.

You write decently when you put a little effort into it. Keep that up.

And keep learning and improving.


----------



## shropshireliam

Thanks man. Living and learning is what it's all about.


----------



## Loachman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> But when you call me out and start insulting my father or family in front of everyone. That's different.



Don't be surprised if, should this become known by your instructors, it will be used precisely to see how you react.

It won't be done out of malice, just assessment purposes.


----------



## Ciskman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> Absolutely not. I wouldn't lash out at someone for criticism. But when you call me out and start insulting my father or family in front of everyone. That's different. I have trainers for soccer and I listen to everything they say, we review all my gameplay after games and point out all my mistakes so I can fix them. I'm a good person and I can handle what ever the CF throws at me and am looking forward to the challenge. If I make a mistake I study it to make sure it doesn't happen again.



I looked through all the posts. I don't see where anyone insulted your father or family...did I miss it?

I do however, see experienced military members not pussy footing around and letting you know how it is.

Hopefully you are looking forward to a challenge, because I would predict, (if you get in) that you are in for one. 

Again, good luck in your application and seriously consider the advice from experienced members. 

Most of us were never afforded this opportunity.


----------



## shropshireliam

This post or my reaction to criticism in drills? Either is fine. The whole purpose of the training is to carve you into a mature and responsible person who can react with quickness and effectiveness under pressure.  I'm positive that through this training I will be able to accomplish that and hopefully impress them. We will see


----------



## shropshireliam

HappyWithYourHacky said:
			
		

> I looked through all the posts. I don't see where anyone insulted your father or family...did I miss it?
> 
> I do however, see experienced military members not ***** footing around and letting you know how it is.
> 
> Hopefully you are looking forward to a challenge, because I would predict, (if you get in) that you are in for one.
> 
> Again, good luck in your application and seriously consider the advice from experienced members.
> 
> Most of us were never afforded this opportunity.


You're misinformed, he was referring to something I explained In a previous post. No one here insulted my family.


----------



## Loachman

Reply 16, second to fourth sentences. I had to go looking too.


----------



## Ciskman

shropshireliam said:
			
		

> You're misinformed, he was referring to something I explained In a previous post. No one here insulted my family.





			
				shropshireliam said:
			
		

> But when you call me out and start insulting my father or* family * in front of everyone.



Fair enough. The reason for my confusion.


----------



## daremo

I am currently an Officer Cadet at RMCSJ and I was hoping someone could help me out with a predictament.
   I am an Arts student, and a junior (first-year). I want to change trades and become a Construction Engineer. However, I know that transferring "up" to Engineering is not very easy. My background in high school is also mostly arts (psychology, law, etc) and not engineering (physics, mathematics, etc).
   So my question is: is this possible? Can I transfer from Arts to Engineering? Would the school consider my proposal of even becoming a "prep" this year and coming back to RMCSJ next year and start as an Engineering student?
   If anyone has any insight into this, please let me know!


----------



## JorgSlice

Talk to an academic advisor


----------



## cupper

Not to discourage you, but not having a firm background in Sciences and Math is going to put you at a severe disadvantage, at least starting out.

But the previous post is definitely sound advice.

If I may ask, what is your reasoning for considering a switch from arts to engineering anyway?


----------



## jwtg

cupper said:
			
		

> Not to discourage you, but not having a firm background in Sciences and Math is going to put you at a severe disadvantage, at least starting out.



Not to mention that not having the correct prerequisites may bar you from going into engineering at all.

Best bet is to pass a memo up your CoC and/or talk to the registrar.  My *guess* is that your chances are not great.  Unless policy has changed (which is possible), in order to VOR into a new trade you need to already be BMOQ qualified; therefore, you couldn't apply for VOR until you're already in your 2nd year, at which point it would be very difficult to make up the lost academic time.


----------



## dcs

I as well don't hold out much hope.   You would not even most likely meet the admission requirements that includes (for Ontario and I am sure similar for other Provinces) two grade 12 academic maths, physics etc.  Not sure, and you would not know either, if you met the CFAT requirements for the trade or what score you had.  Interview for that trade not done.  Seems strange that you were heavily into Arts, and now al of a sudden want to change to a tough engineering program.  As indicated you cannot even put in the request until after BMOQ which will be the start of your second year. And no guarantee that you will successfully complete.

Even if you had the admission requirements, and the CFAT results acceptable and interview went well... would you have been selected this year??  Were many of the items that you received credit for as your current trade even transferable to receive similar for engineering?  Not only do you have to be accepted by the prospective area but your current area has to also agree. This does not occur automatically and there individuals trying to transfer to engineering trades that are currently taking engineering courses and going for degrees.

As others have said, talk to them about it.  I don't think that you are going to find the response favourable.


----------



## jwtg

dcs said:
			
		

> ...Seems strange that you were heavily into Arts, and now al of a sudden want to change to a tough engineering program.


Nothing strange about this.  There are a few people around the college who are quite strong academically and talk about regretting not going into engineering or science programs.  That being said, all the arts students love having all their spares!



> Even if you had the admission requirements, and the CFAT results acceptable and interview went well... *would you have been selected this year??*...


Whether or not he would have been accepted this year is irrelevant.  The way I understand it, the numbers allotted for VORs vice ROTP new applicants or or DEO applicants or any other entry plan are accounted for differently in the SIP.  What would really matter, in terms of getting into his new trade, is whether or not he is as competitive as the other people that want to switch into that trade.  Academically, he's in the college and has all the rights and privileges of anyone else at RMC/CMR already.

Arts -> engineering is just a hard transition to make because of the amount of courses you're required to take in engineering programs, and the difficulty of making those courses up if you miss them in early years.


----------



## Mincading

Helo i'm new here and am a grade 11 student (2012). I'm really confused about the application process to RMC.

The website states that applying to RMC is through the website, not via OUAC. Does this mean if I apply online, it will be reviewed as a post secondary education application?

The site also told me to choose a career, what's the full step by step procedure in applying?

Is it like...
1. Go on forces.ca and find a job/career ie mechanical engineer officer.
2. Complete the application; this is your university application?
3. Be screened at the recruitment centre?
What's next?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## JorgSlice

1. Research officer trades on Forces.ca
2. Find 3 you like the best
3. Apply (through a CFRC or Online at Forces.ca)
4. Wait


----------



## Mincading

So I won't need to apply via school?


----------



## jwtg

Mincading said:
			
		

> So I won't need to apply via school?


I don't remember how much OUAC actually does for you when applying to universities, but I'm positive that it's not enough for RMC.

When you go to RMC, you go as an Officer Cadet.  You will be enrolled as a member of the regular force (or occasionally reserve, although this is far less common), paid a salary, have your tuition/books/supply costs covered and repay your free education by serving as a commissioned officer upon graduation.

The process requires CFAT (Canadian Forces Aptitude Test), interview, medical work and an extensive application package.

Unlike many civilian universities, you will actually have to go into a recruiting center and do some face to face work and try and get into the forces.
I recommend calling up your local recruiting center in September of your gr 12 year and getting started on the paperwork NLT October of your gr 12 year.  You want that application in and done as soon as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## Mincading

Is officer cadet another name for "student"?

So going to a recruitment center will increase my chances of being admitted? When I call in, should I set up an appointment or something? When I get the  recruitment center, should I ask for a post secondary application?

Last question, what is NLT?

Thanks a ton, you helped a lot!


----------



## JorgSlice

Mincading said:
			
		

> Is officer cadet another name for "student"?
> 
> So going to a recruitment center will increase my chances of being admitted? When I call in, should I set up an appointment or something? When I get the  recruitment center, should I ask for a post secondary application?
> 
> Last question, what is NLT?
> 
> Thanks a ton, you helped a lot!



The Royal Military College of Canada is not just a University for you to go to. It's not simply "Post-Secondary Application" - YOU ARE ENROLLING IN THE MILITARY. The only way you can attend RMC via Regular Officer Training Plan is if you apply through the Recruiting Centre. You will study a 4 year degree program, you will do your Basic military training over the summers (BMOQ, etc.), once graduated you will be obligated to serve an additional 3-7 years depending on the occupation you select. If you do not fulfill your Obligated Service, you will be required to pay back the years you did not serve.

Officer Cadet is a rank and it means Officer Cadet. Students are Officer Cadets because they are in-training and not yet a Commissioned Officer.

NLT = No Later Than


----------



## yoman

Officer Cadet is a rank in the Canadian Forces. 

I'd suggest watching this video as it may help you understand exactly what ROTP is. http://cdn.forces.ca/_VIDEOS2010/ROTP_en.mp4 

I would also suggest reading the Forces website a bit more.  Especially this part http://forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1

Finally, after you watched the video and looked at the website I would go visit a recruiting centre. An appointment isn't normally necessary. If and when you go to the recruiting centre ask about RMC or ROTP. 

I just want to highlight that by applying to RMC your applying for a job.  If successful, the CF will send you to school as a condition of the job you applied for. Don't think this is just like applying to Ottawa U or whatever. Not only are you applying for a job you are applying to join the military and everything that comes with that.


----------



## Mincading

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> The Royal Military College of Canada is not just a University for you to go to. It's not simply "Post-Secondary Application" - YOU ARE ENROLLING IN THE MILITARY. The only way you can attend RMC via Regular Officer Training Plan is if you apply through the Recruiting Centre. You will study a 4 year degree program, you will do your Basic military training over the summers (BMOQ, etc.), once graduated you will be obligated to serve an additional 3-7 years depending on the occupation you select. If you do not fulfill your Obligated Service, you will be required to pay back the years you did not serve.
> 
> Officer Cadet is a rank and it means Officer Cadet. Students are Officer Cadets because they are in-training and not yet a Commissioned Officer.
> 
> NLT = No Later Than



Makes a lot more sense.  Application is free of charge?


----------



## Mincading

yoman said:
			
		

> Officer Cadet is a rank in the Canadian Forces.
> 
> I'd suggest watching this video as it may help you understand exactly what ROTP is. http://cdn.forces.ca/_VIDEOS2010/ROTP_en.mp4
> 
> I would also suggest reading the Forces website a bit more.  Especially this part http://forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1
> 
> Finally, after you watched the video and looked at the website I would go visit a recruiting centre. An appointment isn't normally necessary. If and when you go to the recruiting centre ask about RMC or ROTP.
> 
> I just want to highlight that by applying to RMC your applying for a job.  If successful, the CF will send you to school as a condition of the job you applied for. Don't think this is just like applying to Ottawa U or whatever. Not only are you applying for a job you are applying to join the military and everything that comes with that.


 I finished watching the video, is phsical fitness really that heavily weighted? Also like is leadership, fitness, more important than academics? Let's say ur strong in academics, moderate in fitness, with some involvement in leadership, what are the chances of being accepted? 

Thanks for your help, I shall visit a recruitment center during the summer of grade 11 so I get information.


----------



## mkil

Having strong leadership skills is the cornerstone of being an officer in the CF. As an officer, you are responsible for managing and leading sometimes hundreds of people.


----------



## mkil

Just updating. All my tests are complete, Interview is updated. When I asked if my file is considered competitive, the recruiting officer said yes. There is a score assigned to each ROTP application (I think it is called a potential number). Mine was 68.5. I think a lot of the decision will be based on how this number compares to other people who apply. Hopefully it is not just that number, but the whole picture. I imagine it will be.
 1st choice - Nursing Officer (ROTP)
 2nd choice - Construction Engineering Officer  (DEO or ROTP)
 3rd choice - Aerospace Control Officer (DEO)


----------



## scriptox

All, 

Just remember that although some of you may be on the merit list and waiting for a "yes" or "no", continue to strive to make yourself better and better. If for some reason you do get a "no", you will have a head start on the next application round if you choose to apply again the next year.


----------



## Alex.Landry

scriptox. Just think, on next year's thread, it'll be our year's FYOP candidates :3


----------



## Alex.Landry

With the new TP, your IE can be up to 13 years.


----------



## scriptox

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> scriptox. Just think, on next year's thread, it'll be our year's FYOP candidates :3



Indeed. I hope they find FYOP as interesting as you and I did  ;D


----------



## Mincading

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> With the new TP, your IE can be up to 13 years.



Sorry? I don't understand your abbreviations


----------



## brihard

Mincading said:
			
		

> Sorry? I don't understand your abbreviations



Depending on your academic program, your obligatory service to the military to cover your service could be up to 13 years (Variable Initial Engagement).



> is phsical fitness really that heavily weighted? Also like is leadership, fitness, more important than academics? Let's say ur strong in academics, moderate in fitness, with some involvement in leadership, what are the chances of being accepted?



Yes. Physical fitness keeps people alive.

Leadership keeps your soldiers alive. You are supposed to come out of RMC after four years and slide into commanding a platoon where I have to entrust that my soldiers have a platoon commander who won't balls everything up and get them killed unnecessarily. You're damned right leadership is important. You can be a hell of a good officer in the army without being an academic. But the most academic guy in the world won't have any place commanding soldiers unless he or she is also a *leader*.

It sounds, son, like you're looking for free schooling and rally don't have a schmick of an idea about the import of what you're getting yourself into or what an officer in the military is really about. If you don't view the subsidized education as a secondary benefit to a feeling that you have a calling to lead soldiers, you have no business wasting anybody's time applying for RMC.

Take some time and think about this long and hard before you commit. I can assure you that while you may not pay a cent out of pocket, RMC is the farthest thing from 'free', and the non-pecuniary costs you will shoulder can, at times, be very dear indeed.


----------



## Mincading

Brihard said:
			
		

> Depending on your academic program, your obligatory service to the military to cover your service could be up to 13 years (Variable Initial Engagement).
> 
> Yes. Physical fitness keeps people alive.
> 
> Leadership keeps your soldiers alive. You are supposed to come out of RMC after four years and slide into commanding a platoon where I have to entrust that my soldiers have a platoon commander who won't balls everything up and get them killed unnecessarily. You're damned right leadership is important. You can be a hell of a good officer in the army without being an academic. But the most academic guy in the world won't have any place commanding soldiers unless he or she is also a *leader*.
> 
> It sounds, son, like you're looking for free schooling and rally don't have a schmick of an idea about the import of what you're getting yourself into or what an officer in the military is really about. If you don't view the subsidized education as a secondary benefit to a feeling that you have a calling to lead soldiers, you have no business wasting anybody's time applying for RMC.
> 
> Take some time and think about this long and hard before you commit. I can assure you that while you may not pay a cent out of pocket, RMC is the farthest thing from 'free', and the non-pecuniary costs you will shoulder can, at times, be very dear indeed.


 first off I want to thank you for your response.

Second off, "son", you are assumptions toward my intentions are incorrect. Whether or not RMC Is free or not I do not care about tuition fees. I am able to fully pay for my future education and did not choose RMC for the reason of having tuition paid. Free education is the last reason for me to enroll. Your assumptions greatly offend me. I do have a "schmick" of what I'm getting myself into.  I understand leadership and fitness is important, BUT I did not specify that I LACK those two traits. So before you assume my intentions, please ask. Maybe you'll offend one less person.

Also, if youre referring to the "free application" post, you are greatly mistaken. OUAC charges money to apply. I was wondering if recruitment offices charge a fee for applying.

I do think hard and long. I'm not one of those greedy selfish people who only apply to RMC for the free education. I thought about my career path as a soldier for the armed forces. You are in no position in assuming that.

Thanks for reading my response. Also, thanks for being the ass you can be.


----------



## Rogo

Check your attitude at the door.  Saying that to seasoned veterans will not get you very far.


Go to a recruiting centre for an hour and speak to a recruiter, it seems to me you know very little about the process and that is the place to learn if you havn't figured out the process on your own.


----------



## Journeyman

Mincading said:
			
		

> Also, thanks for being the ass you can be.


Seriously? You've been walked, step by step, through all of your readily-searchable questions and you dump on the guy who's given you the most comprehensive response.  


Thank _you_ for reaffirming my dislike of the Recruiting threads.    :not-again:


----------



## Mincading

Rogo said:
			
		

> Check your attitude at the door.  Saying that to seasoned veterans will not get you very far.
> 
> 
> Go to a recruiting centre for an hour and speak to a recruiter, it seems to me you know very little about the process and that is the place to learn if you havn't figured out the process on your own.



WiLl do. I just felt really offended. I apologize.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Seriously? You've been walked, step by step, through all of your readily-searchable questions and you dump on the guy who's given you the most comprehensive response.
> 
> 
> Thank _you_ for reaffirming my dislike of the Recruiting threads.    :not-again:



I don't think he walked me through it. Others have though, but I want to thank everyone for contributing


----------



## brihard

Mincading said:
			
		

> WiLl do. I just felt really offended. I apologize.
> 
> I don't think he walked me through it. Others have though, but I want to thank everyone for contributing



Offense was not my intent, and I make no apology if it resulted. I speak bluntly, because that's the most consistently effective approach to the reams of people with big dreams who show up on this site. If an experienced NCO speaking bluntly to you offends you, you'd best work on that because it's going to feature prominently for some time if you get in.

If you do demonstrate that you actually have what it takes to stick it out and make a good officer, then some years from now you'll understand what I said, why and how. Neither of us need be fussed about it in the interim.

All the best to you, and good luck.


----------



## Mincading

Brihard said:
			
		

> Offense was not my intent, and I make no apology if it resulted. I speak bluntly, because that's the most consistently effective approach to the reams of people with big dreams who show up on this site. If an experienced NCO speaking bluntly to you offends you, you'd best work on that because it's going to feature prominently for some time if you get in.
> 
> If you do demonstrate that you actually have what it takes to stick it out and make a good officer, then some years from now you'll understand what I said, why and how. Neither of us need be fussed about it in the interim.
> 
> All the best to you, and good luck.



Thanks for your warning and encouragement. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## nic32

I just got back from CRFC. For my CRFC, it's the first day of applying online and I was the first to do it so they supervised me because it was the first time for us too haha . 
Personnaly applying online seems to be good but I prefer the old ways with paperwork. We'll see what happens.

Nick


----------



## BRIG.GEN4

Hello, 

I am currently a Grade 11 student, and I am planning on going to RMC right after graduating from high school. I have a few questions about acceptance into RMC.

First, I would like to know if I will be fine academically. (I'm hoping to get into the Engineering program there). Currently, I am getting over 90% in Law, Social Studies, Band, 87% in French, and about 88% in English. If I keep these grades up, will I be fine grade-wise?

Second, how many sporting achievements do I need? Honestly, I don't have any right now. I am planning on joining the Track team at school this year and next year. I am fairly fit, but not spectacular. I used to swim, and I have my qualification for First Aid. But I have no awards or medals or anything like that. What else will I need? I've been accepted to a police leadership camp once and have good references from there. Would that help me at all?

Third, how involved should I be in the community? I will start volunteering at the Salvation Army and the Mustard Seed soon. Hopefully, I'll get a job as well. Will that help me?

Also, how much will cadets help me? I have been in cadets for about 2 years and 8 months. I am currently a Master Corporal, and I will soon be promoted to Sergeant. By the time I apply for RMC, I should have at least 3 years and a few months of being in cadets under my belt, and I should be a warrant officer by then. Also, I play bagpipes (level 2, hopefully I'll advance to Level 4 by the time I apply  :-\ ), I play flute, and have an Excellence fitness level, and will be training with the Parachutist candidates every week (I won't be doing Para, but I will be able to train with them). I am also in the Drill Team. 

One other important question. How do I show that I have leadership/commitment/dedication? I have almost no big awards, so I feel like I have nothing to show. How do I show that I have leadership skills? Fitness? How do I make myself stand out? I feel stuck and I'm not sure if I will make it in, answers would make it much easier for me to fill up my application. 

If anyone with knowledge of this topic could answer these questions, that would be great.
Thank you.


----------



## mkil

You will never know if you'll make it in unless you apply  You sound like a fairly well rounded guy. Cadets is all about leadership, so ask your officers for some more leadership based roles. Get as involved with volunteering in your community as you can. ROTP is incredibly competitive, and for engineering you will have to have excellent marks in math and physical sciences such as physics and chemistry. I am not in the forces, but am going through my second application through ROTP. Good luck!


----------



## jwtg

Do really well in school.

Find yourself as many leadership and teamwork opportunities as possible.

Stay away from drugs or legal trouble.

Learn everything you can about the trades you are interested in.

Work really hard on everything you write/turn in as part of your application.

Practice interview techniques, and get as familiar as you can with the CF interview.  Somewhere on the internet there is a pretty good preparation guide.  If I happen to see it, I'll post a link.

Other than that, your post says pretty much "I'm really good at x and y, not sure how to improve z, what are my chances of getting in and how do I make them better?"  If you take some time to look around, you'll find that your post is nearly identical to 42523956495813115 other ones on this site where people are trying to get a feel for their odds of success in the selection process.  
Nobody here can tell you what the odds are without having access to every bit of information regarding every applicant for ROTP this year.  You'll be given a numerical score based on the quality of your application package, which includes tests/interviews/etc., and if that score is higher, your odds are better.  If everyone else's scores are higher than yours, then your odds are pretty bad.

It's all relative.  The spots go to the top scorers.

Good luck.


----------



## Loachman

And before somebody rags on you for using a rank that you have not attained as your user name here, I shall gently suggest that you change it.


----------



## brihard

Cadets in and of itself doesn't count for much. The best benefit Cadets will offer you is a chance to demonstrate your leadership. Get yourself into teaching classes. Try to become instructional staff at camp. Besides the money being pretty decent, it will be something concrete you can demonstrate on an ROTP application.

Get yourself as fit as you can, and try to do some of it in the context of organized sport. Rugby or something. That will show not just fitness, but the ability to work as part of a team, too. 

Volunteering - any volunteering - is excellent. So too is employment.

I know it seems like a lot, and it is. You've only got 168 hours a week to work with. But as long as you fill it productively, you'll be competitive.

Good luck!


----------



## BRIG.GEN4

Thanks everyone, your information helped a bit. Oh also, mkil, haha I'm not a guy, but that's all good. I was also wondering, would exchanges (in the cadet program) help me at all? Or should I staff in the summer instead? And would it help if I joined Grad Council, Leadership, and Peer Tutoring next year at school? I'll have a job by then. I should also be volunteering somewhere too. 

Thank you


----------



## brihard

All of those should help.


----------



## Loachman

I have nothing, and have never had anything, to do with either recruiting or RMC, however...

I was, many years ago, involved with 638 Squadron RC(Air)C as the Liaison Officer from 427 Squadron. Most of my effort went towards preparing candidates for the Glider and Powered Scholarship exams. I also had the pleasure of participating in the selection for the Foreign Exchange one year. I cannot speak for those who decide who gets into RMC or not, but anybody who puts in the effort required to get into any of those highly-competitive programmes and succeeds would certainly impress me, as did those kids back then.


----------



## Messerschmitt

Brihard said:
			
		

> Depending on your academic program, your obligatory service to the military to cover your service could be up to 13 years (Variable Initial Engagement).



Obligatory service != VIE

Obligatory service min. 3 years, max. 5 years
VIE up to 13 years followed by different contract options


----------



## Mincading

When u apply to rotp, when do u choose the three occupations? In the application?


----------



## mkil

yes. In the application to RMC there is a spot for you to say what your choices are. There is a new form this year that literally just came out last week. My recruiter sent me the new link. 


https://moodle.rmc.ca/php_apps/forms/index.php/en/admission/application/index/435962705636434f4a694f4d47237a763f5272214d717d422e27507a6d

- M


----------



## PMedMoe

[off topic]

Mincading, have you read the site guidelines?

In particular this part: 





> You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.



[/on topic]


----------



## Phoebe

At this point, if you want to make the transition, you'll first have to send a memo to your Squadron commander, that is, your Squadron Captain to make the necessary appointment with the RMCSJ career officer. Once your Squadron Commander gives you the go- ahead, the career officer will handle it from there to sort out how things will be handled with your trade. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cui

Just our of curiousity, any second/third time applicants on here?


----------



## nic32

Cui said:
			
		

> Just our of curiousity, any second/third time applicants on here?



Present !

Like I said at the first page, I got an offer for Pilot in April but I turned down the offers for familiy reason. Now all is clear so reapplying !!


----------



## FutureSailor

Hey all, 

Put in my papers a few days ago. 

1.) MARS
2.) Infantry 
3.) Artillery 

Obviously, after a few days I haven't heard anything back (it's also the weekend). Here's hopping!


----------



## arezaie

This is my first time posting so forgive me if I am not up to par with the standards on this forum. I am currently a student at the University of Western Ontario studying Business with a specialization in Finance. I have decided that I want to transfer to RMC and I am currently finishing the first half of my 2nd year in my post-secondary studies. In high school I had a 94% average, and I was the captain of our schools swim team. First year of university I achieved an 81% average and during the second year I am at about a 75% because my parents have recently gotten separated and it has taken quite a toll on my concentration. I am hoping to join the pilot field and I was wondering if I can even transfer from my University to RMC at the moment. I am not too worried about the compensation of my already completed education and wouldn't mind giving that up if that means I can attend RMC rather than continue my education at Western through ROTP. As well, I was wondering if I could not get accepted as a pilot, can I join RMC under another trade and persistently reapply in the years to follow? Again, sorry if I am off the regular format for this forum and any advice would be appreciated. I am also part of the Western Varsity Fencing Team and Vice President of Marketing for a club with around 80 members. And I will be applying within the next few days, all I have to do is send in my documents now


----------



## stelios102

I'm hoping to go to RMCSJ next year but i am missing some of the prerequisites for the Social Sciences program. I was wondering if it would be possible to make up the missing math course while at attendance at RMC or if i would have to complete it before i apply?


----------



## FutureSailor

First off, I'm sorry for the hardship you're facing at the moment - keep your chin up! 

Unfortunately, I don't think you can actually attend RMC because you're already second-year, but you can apply for ROTP and stay at Western. You appear to have your grades and volunteering/leadership in order, which is good. Also, despite your current circumstance, you're still maintaining de by grades, which shows leadership and control of your life. 

Good luck! PM if you want, I'm always down to conversate.


----------



## dimsum

Arezaie,

First off, Go Stangs Go! (Class of '04)

To answer your questions:

1.  It's not impossible to transfer to RMC, but I wouldn't be surprised if you have to retake some courses (or even the whole two years).  Transferring between different universities is hard enough as is.  

2.  As others have said before, do not fall for the "I'll apply under trade x and ask to transfer to trade y later" gimmick.  Trade X may not let you leave if they're understrength, trade Y may not let you get in if they're overstrength, and Trade X may not let you leave if you haven't done the training, in which case then it may not let you leave since you're trained anyway.  Better to apply for your chosen trade in the beginning.

I may be reading this wrong, but are you on ROTP at UWO already?  If so, why bother switching to RMC?  If not, since you're already at UWO and halfway done your degree anyway, finish it and apply for Direct Entry Officer in 2 years or apply for ROTP Civilian University and request to stay at UWO for your remaining two years.  If they deny it and send you to RMC anyway, it doesn't seem like you'd be unhappy with it.


----------



## arezaie

The only reason I want to go to RMC is I've heard that for the pilot trade, they take first pick from RMC and then go to Civi Universities and DEO. I'm not sure if this is just a rumor or not, but that is the only thing that is worrying me; I don't want to be at a disadvantage.


----------



## mba2011

FutureSailor said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't think you can actually attend RMC because you're already second-year, but you can apply for ROTP and stay at Western.



Just to clarify 2 things that FutureSailor Said:

1: ROTP covers RMC, not just Civi U. OCdt's attending RMC are attending RMC through ROTP as well as students like me, at Civi U.

2: You can apply for RMC even as a second year at a Civi U. In all reality, RMC doesn't often count transfer credits. I don't know what the requirements are for them to accept transfer credits but I don't know many instances of them taking transfer credits. You can apply in any year but it's at the risk of becoming a first year (academically). Either way, you'll have to do FYOP.

Any questions or anything I can do to help, PM me. Cheers!


----------



## The Bread Guy

arezaie:  Just pulling all your responses here - you don't need to post multiple identical posts on different threads to get your answers.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## cfournier

Cui said:
			
		

> Just our of curiousity, any second/third time applicants on here?



Also second time applicant.


----------



## jpr

arezaie - I'm a 3rd year student at Western on first year of subsidy (applied last November, accepted in April) for ROTP pilot. PM me if you want to grab a coffee on campus some time and we can shoot through some recruiting questions you have  :camo:


----------



## skyhigh10

arezaie said:
			
		

> The only reason I want to go to RMC is I've heard that for the pilot trade, they take first pick from RMC and then go to Civi Universities and DEO. I'm not sure if this is just a rumor or not, but that is the only thing that is worrying me; I don't want to be at a disadvantage.



To my knowledge:

There are pros and cons to each entry plan. I'm not sure if you've considered this. Did you just wake up and decide you wanted to be a pilot? Keep in mind that being selected is just one step in a multitude of steps. In the event you are successful at western under ROTP, you will be obligated to serve time regardless if you like it or not. Maybe the pilot trade isn't for you? DEO applicants however do not have this bond until they secure their wings. They also have a student debt, unless of course you were fortunate enough to have someone fund it. Do you have previous flight experience? Not that this makes a big difference, you will hear a variety of opinions there. But I wouldn't be too worried to be absolutely honest.


----------



## SMG III

My current high school average is 77.5% for Grade 9-11.
Right now I'm taking Math, History, History and Geography with 68.5 the average>
I'm probably going to drop Gr 12 Math, because I'm going into arts and was told it isn't needed (I suck at Math)

I'm in Cadets so I have leadership, I'm fit (Excellence Fitness Badge) and 150 community hours.

How good of a chance do I have of getting into RMC..? :/


----------



## jwtg

> Do really well in school.
> 
> Find yourself as many leadership and teamwork opportunities as possible.
> 
> Stay away from drugs or legal trouble.
> 
> Learn everything you can about the trades you are interested in.
> 
> Work really hard on everything you write/turn in as part of your application.
> 
> Practice interview techniques, and get as familiar as you can with the CF interview.  Somewhere on the internet there is a pretty good preparation guide.  If I happen to see it, I'll post a link.
> 
> Other than that, your post says pretty much "I'm really good at x and y, not sure how to improve z, what are my chances of getting in and how do I make them better?"  If you take some time to look around, you'll find that your post is nearly identical to 42523956495813115 other ones on this site where people are trying to get a feel for their odds of success in the selection process.
> Nobody here can tell you what the odds are without having access to every bit of information regarding every applicant for ROTP this year.  You'll be given a numerical score based on the quality of your application package, which includes tests/interviews/etc., and if that score is higher, your odds are better.  If everyone else's scores are higher than yours, then your odds are pretty bad.
> 
> It's all relative.  The spots go to the top scorers.
> 
> Good luck.



The above quote is from a post I made about 2 weeks ago when someone posted a similar question.  In fact, every couple days, someone new comes on here and asks how good their chances are of getting into RMC.

The simple truth is *nobody here can tell you*.  It is *entirely* based on how  your score at the end of the application process compares to the scores of all the other applicants.  One year, I was told my 80.0 high school average was low compared to other applicants, but my application was strong enough in other areas that I got an offer.  Long story short, I applied again later and got another offer, and this time I was told that I was extremely competitive.  I had done very little to upgrade my academics, and the file manager who told me how competitive I was was the exact same person.

I wish there was a rule that coming here and asking about one's chances at RMC was forbidden without first reading the 1948593845745 other posts where people do the exact same thing.  Read their posts, by using the search function, or browsing, and read their brag sheets.  See how you stack up.


----------



## SMG III

I did do a search, and found nothing that helped me.


----------



## George Wallace

SMG I said:
			
		

> I did do a search, and found nothing that helped me.



Ah!  Your Googlefu is weak young padawan.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Math is more important than arts.  Fight tooth and nail to pass your grade 12 math dude.


----------



## medicineman

Now I'm not an officer, but did apply to RMC well before you were even a thought in your parents' minds...but math was pretty important, since unless things have changed since I worked there, everyone needs to do some math courses in first or second year, regardless of program.  Based on your grades and the fact my kid that was on the honour roll 3 years running didn't get in, I'd rate your odds of getting into RMC at the moment at about -15% +/- 10%.

Of course that was pure speculation on my part of having gone through the process, having worked there and having a kid try to go through the process too.

MM


----------



## jeffb

SMG I said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to drop Gr 12 Math, because I'm going into arts and was told it isn't needed (I suck at Math)



Whoever told you this gave you some very bad advice. I found math to be particularly hard in High School. I took Grade 11 math three times in order to get enough of it in my brain to be successful in Grade 12. I took, and failed, 2 different OAC (grade 13) math courses. Part of this was motivation at the time. Later, in College I took several math courses where I was very successful. 

My undergrad was in History and my graduate work is in a humanities field. I can honestly tell you that the number one thing that I wish I had paid more attention to in high school was math. No matter what you end up doing in life, RMC leading to the military, Civy U leading to the military or doing something in the civilian world, a strong knowledge of math will serve you well. 

Do yourself a favor, get a tutor and get through it. You will thank yourself later. 

Oh, and to anyone that reads this and wonders if they should be worried that an artillery officer sucked at math, don't worry I more then made up for it in college!


----------



## jwtg

I'll rejoin this thread for the sake of the math conversation, and because I can add some personal experience here.

Gr. 12 math is not required to get into RMC for an arts program, or at least it wasn't as of two years ago, when I did it.  That being said, you will be required to complete 2 or 3 math courses at RMC even if you're studying in the arts.  Two of the courses are mandatory (Calculus and Probability/Discrete) as well as another course being required by those who lack sufficient exposure to Gr. 12 level math.  This third course is sort of a high-school equivalency/pre-calculus course and all of the arts students write a challenge exam when they arrive at RMC.  Score high enough and you bypass Math 103.  Don't score high enough, and you're taking all 3 courses.

So, you can drop the math now, and do it at RMC anyways, or you can keep plowing through and finish it up now.  You need to evaluate the effect it will have on your average and therefore your application strength.  My guess, though, is that if you have a hard time doing high school math in high school, you'll have a hard time doing high school + university math at RMC, so it's in your best interest to get tutoring or extra help and improve your math ability.


----------



## Messerschmitt

arezaie said:
			
		

> The only reason I want to go to RMC is I've heard that for the pilot trade, they take first pick from RMC and then go to Civi Universities and DEO. I'm not sure if this is just a rumor or not, but that is the only thing that is worrying me; I don't want to be at a disadvantage.



You're not at a disatvantage. ROTP is the same in terms of program, being that you go to RMC or civi u.

AFAIK, they first pick ROTP, then DEO then CEOTP


----------



## arezaie

Oh so you mean they first pick ROTP - not RMC. Therefore anyone classified as an ROTP applicant, whether in a Civi U or RMC gets first pick?


----------



## Motard

when I spoke to a recruiter he told me there were 500 positions, 250 rmc and 250 civi u.


----------



## Amarko87

I applied today for ROTP.

First choice Pilot
Second ACSO
Third Aerospace Control

All have flying positions, which is what I am looking for.

Wish me luck!


----------



## scriptox

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> I applied today for ROTP.
> 
> First choice Pilot
> Second ACSO
> Third Aerospace Control
> 
> All have flying positions, which is what I am looking for.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck! Make sure to keep us updated! Hopefully I will see you and the others on this thread next year here at RMC


----------



## 604steve

2nd time applicant here! 

going in for medical and interview tomorrow(friday) morning!

applied for  MARS
                 Infantry
                 Artillery

good luck everyone!


----------



## FutureSailor

604steve said:
			
		

> 2nd time applicant here!
> 
> going in for medical and interview tomorrow(friday) morning!
> 
> applied for  MARS
> Infantry
> Artillery
> 
> good luck everyone!



Same exact choices as me in the same order. Good taste and good luck!


----------



## ktipnorth

1st time ROTP/RMC applicant!

Have finished CFAT and Interview.  Now a big waiting game!  Good Luck to everyone that makes it to the selection stage.  Finishing grade 12 in Yellowknife NT.  Component Transfer from Primary Reserve to Regular Forces.

Applied for:

Naval Combat Systems Engineering 
Artillery
MARS

Hope to experience the warm weather in Kingston next year!


----------



## chacarone

How soon after submitting your academic questionnaire  did you hear back about your cfat and medical?  What form did the contact come?  email, mail, phone?


----------



## Mahaica

For mine, it took two weeks from the time I submitted the ROTP questionaire for  the recruiter to contact me. I got an email today with the documents I need to take in. So I will try to do that on Monday just to speed the aptitude testing, medical etc.  

Any one living in Toronto and would like to study for the aptitude test: Please contact me(I started today even thought I havent schedule a time as yet)

I failed  :rage: by 1 point previously for my career chose - Aerospace some thing - (It was my only chose at the time). Very discouraging as the sample is not even close to the level of difficulty to the actual exam. I failed to prepare, thought I knew every thing.  After 3 yrs of college, I am back -- Lets study 

If you have skype etc and want to study from a distance .. thats cool too


----------



## Amarko87

Mahaica said:
			
		

> For mine, it took two weeks from the time I submitted the ROTP questionaire for  the recruiter to contact me. I got an email today with the documents I need to take in. So I will try to do that on Monday just to speed the aptitude testing, medical etc.
> 
> Any one living in Toronto and would like to study for the aptitude test: Please contact me(I started today even thought I havent schedule a time as yet)
> 
> I failed  :rage: by 1 point previously for my career chose - Aerospace some thing - (It was my only chose at the time). Very discouraging as the sample is not even close to the level of difficulty to the actual exam. I failed to prepare, thought I knew every thing.  After 3 yrs of college, I am back -- Lets study
> 
> If you have skype etc and want to study from a distance .. thats cool too


From what I've heard the best way to prepare is by simply finding IQ tests online and things of that nature.

And, from experience, I know those IQ tests are very similar to most professional IQ tests.  Considering I do well on those I'm not planning on studying for it.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Cui

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> From what I've heard the best way to prepare is by simply finding IQ tests online and things of that nature.
> 
> And, from experience, I know those IQ tests are very similar to most professional IQ tests.  Considering I do well on those I'm not planning on studying for it.  Am I wrong?



Well, when I did my CFAT, I didn't really "study" for it either. I just searched up a bunch of online IQ tests and did those. They are good preparation for the CFAT since the questions are quite similar. If you can master those, you'll do fine on the spatial and problem solving portions. For the language skills portion, it's just a matter of expanding your vocabulary.


----------



## Conz

Cui said:
			
		

> Just our of curiousity, any second/third time applicants on here?



Second-time-around applicant here for 1. Armour Officer 2. Infantry Officer. Applied for Civilian University ROTP (as a current university student). My interview is at the end of November. Only 400 ROTP spots this year, I've been told by my file manager. After first selection for ROTP 2012-2013 there were 400 slots left to fill! Looks like competition will be even more tight this year. Good luck to all applicants!


----------



## FutureSailor

Conz said:
			
		

> Second-time-around applicant here for 1. Armour Officer 2. Infantry Officer. Applied for Civilian University ROTP (as a current university student). My interview is at the end of November. Only 400 ROTP spots this year, I've been told by my file manager. After first selection for ROTP 2012-2013 there were 400 slots left to fill! Looks like competition will be even more tight this year. Good luck to all applicants!



I'd like someone to confirm this as my recruiter(s) still said 500. 

Good luck though!


----------



## Conz

It's just what I heard. From my experience talking to recruiters...there's a lot of hearsay going on, haha! Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Sierra-528

First post for me.

I've applied for the September 2013 year out of Vancouver. Good luck to all who applied! Take my CFAT Tuesday morning. Looking towards Infantry.


----------



## FutureSailor

Good luck! I received my CFAT call today for Wednesday. Oddly enough, he told me to go to www.cfatready.ca..


----------



## Cui

FutureSailor said:
			
		

> Good luck! I received my CFAT call today for Wednesday. Oddly enough, he told me to go to www.cfatready.ca..



Sure, try out their free version if you want. If you look through the forums, the general consensus is that it's not worth it to pay for something like that. 

When I did my CFAT, the best way for me was just free IQ tests online. They're quite similar to the questions on the CFAT. As well, there are free versions of the ASVAB that the US military uses. 

Good luck.


----------



## FutureSailor

Cui said:
			
		

> Sure, try out their free version if you want. If you look through the forums, the general consensus is that it's not worth it to pay for something like that.
> 
> When I did my CFAT, the best way for me was just free IQ tests online. They're quite similar to the questions on the CFAT. As well, there are free versions of the ASVAB that the US military uses.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks  , I've been studying everyday and I'm pretty sure I'll do well. Many IQ tests, spatial tests, math tests (my weak point, which is apparently not uncommon), verbal, etc. 

I didn't think CFATready was associated with the Forces is all.


----------



## Conz

Studying daily will definitely help you! ...or at least give you some confidence going into the CFAT ;D


----------



## Sierra-528

Quick tip for CFAT takers, a good sleep and good breakfast are huge helpers. Also, don't overstress/think it. You can do it!


----------



## FutureSailor

Conz said:
			
		

> Studying daily will definitely help you! ...or at least give you some confidence going into the CFAT ;D



I hope so!



			
				Frost said:
			
		

> Quick tip for CFAT takers, a good sleep and good breakfast are huge helpers. Also, don't overstress/think it. You can do it!



Thank you for the words of wisdom and support


----------



## Cui

Have some carbs in the morning, it'll give you a lot of energy.

Don't do what I did, having only a cup of coffee for breakfast.


----------



## FutureSailor

Haha, damn  

I'll probably stick to my morning regimen of oatmeal, yogurt and a protein shake!


----------



## Cui

Got a call from my file manager at CFRC Hamilton. Going in for my medical/interview on the 17th of December.


----------



## FutureSailor

Cui said:
			
		

> Got a call from my file manager at CFRC Hamilton. Going in for my medical/interview on the 17th of December.



Nice, one step closer! I Passed my CFAT for all three ocupations today as well!


----------



## Noctis

Going in for the CFAT tomorrow.
See you in Kingston!


----------



## canada94

Been awhile, but I am reapplying this year 

1. Armour O
2. Infantry O
3. Artillery O

After getting a second and third opinion from doctors (more then a year later!!!), and both agreeing that my arms are good enough for BMOQ (one was in the Forces interestingly enough) I am now giving it another shot!

I plan on visiting the Hamilton CFRC tomorrow to see how to get all this stuff going again. Makes me feel very very stupid for cancelling my file last year from one doctors opinion that the injury I had was "permanent". Then again everything happens for a reason. 

- Mike!


----------



## scriptox

canada94 said:
			
		

> Been awhile, but I am reapplying this year
> 
> 1. Armour O
> 2. Infantry O
> 3. Artillery O
> 
> After getting a second and third opinion from doctors (more then a year later!!!), and both agreeing that my arms are good enough for BMOQ (one was in the Forces interestingly enough) I am now giving it another shot!
> 
> I plan on visiting the Hamilton CFRC tomorrow to see how to get all this stuff going again. Makes me feel very very stupid for cancelling my file last year from one doctors opinion that the injury I had was "permanent". Then again everything happens for a reason.
> 
> - Mike!



Yes!!!! I'm glad to see you aren't giving up man! Haha, I still remember that meet in greet we had in December in Hamilton  I really hope you get it this round. Good luck!


----------



## canada94

scriptox said:
			
		

> Yes!!!! I'm glad to see you aren't giving up man! Haha, I still remember that meet in greet we had in December in Hamilton  I really hope you get it this round. Good luck!



Thanks scriptox!! I really hope I do to, I am so happy to have been given the opportunity again and if not this year, then the next and so on. 

And if I need help or have questions, I am sure I know who to ask


----------



## Cui

canada94 said:
			
		

> Thanks scriptox!! I really hope I do to, I am so happy to have been given the opportunity again and if not this year, then the next and so on.
> 
> And if I need help or have questions, I am sure I know who to ask



Ahh, yes, I remember you as well. It's good to see that everything has been sorted out for you medical wise. 

Hope to see you somewhere down the line in the CF.


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> Ahh, yes, I remember you as well. It's good to see that everything has been sorted out for you medical wise.
> 
> Hope to see you somewhere down the line in the CF.



With hard work I am sure we both very well could! 

Good luck!


----------



## Fletch95

Hi everyone! 
New to the forum, figured I'd introduce myself. I've applied for ROTP and recently passed my aptitude test, I'll be doing my medical test and an interview on December 11th. 
Good luck to everyone else who've applied!


----------



## GINge!

If you suck at math now, wait until you sup 1st year Calc. Saw a couple Christmas grads or repeaters due to that course. Though I'll defer to what jwtg has to say on it.


----------



## blcbandit1011

After talking with recruiters in my area and others on this site as well as looking over the RMC website I am confused as to how I would go about calculating my high school average. For one the website indicates that the pre-requisites for a Science Degree include English 12, Advanced Math 12, and two of either, Pre-Calculus 12, Chemistry 12, Physics 12, or Biology 12. Thus at first I had thought they took the average from these particular marks. However talking with my application manager he has told me that I do not need to send in my first semester marks. Then while visiting this site I had come across mixed answers from either just my grade 11 average or the entirety of my high school, from 10-12. This has led to my confusion and hopefully I will receive some clarification. 

As of right now my grades are:
Advanced Chemistry 11 - 89
Advanced English 11 - 88
Advanced Math 11 - 67
Advanced Math 12- 81
Biology 11 - 93
Co-operative Education 12 - 91
Physical Education 12 - 97

Also do they take consideration into the fact that I have Advanced Courses? For example would I be given any extra points added onto my average or would they just take consideration into me trying to challenge myself? 

Finally my school just had awards night not too long ago and I was placed on the Principal’s List because they left my Advanced Math 11 out of my final average. Therefore would RMC do the same or would my Advanced Math 11 be added to my average? 

Thank you in advance to whomever answers my questions. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## blcbandit1011

I too am applying for ROTP and have just recently passed my aptitude test as well as interview. I did however have a drawback for my medical as I was listed as a V4. I was previously applying for Combat Arms but will now be competing for a spot at RMC as a MARS Officer. Now that everything is completed comes the long and harsh wait. However the best things in life are worth waiting for. 
Good luck to you all.


----------



## dcs

Son who is currently in first year was informed that it was his marks from grade 10 that was used.  Was actually told the mark that they were suing at that time going forward.  Told that they were looking for strong marks and consistently.  Certainly keep advising them as new marks become available.

It appears that the advanced will be treated as you say simply challenging yourself, but may perhaps get some special treatment when your file is reviewed.

If unclear I would ask the recruiting centre. They certainly should know and things can change even from year to year.


----------



## AutoPilot2020

I've been "lurking" on these forums for quite some time now, I thought its time for me to make my first post!

I have applied for ROTP at RMC as a pilot.  Does anyone know when ACS will take place? Also, it would be appreciated if you would also be able to enlighten me on the frequency that is is run (e.g. every week, once a month).


TIA!


----------



## Alex.Landry

First year right here!

They check your marks throughout all of high school!

But it's not just the marks! I'm sure you know it's the all around person they want to see succeed! That means community service, sports...etc.

As for mark averages, I know people here who got in with 70 averages and I myself got in with a 95.

It's not a standard, it's a competition between candidates! So do your best and hope for the best!

Good luck!


----------



## chacarone

When did you send in your Academic Questionnaire?  How long should it take to hear back once you do?


----------



## Cui

chacarone said:
			
		

> When did you send in your Academic Questionnaire?  How long should it take to hear back once you do?



When I applied last year, it only took about a week. However when I applied this year, it took about three weeks. 

It depends


----------



## chacarone

Thanks...Today is three weeks.


----------



## canada94

Just got my email to send in my stuff to RMC, this process is much different then the one I completed last year!

Going to have to call a recruiter to clarify things after this Greek Civilization lecture is over hehe

- Mike


----------



## Ponch658

So anxious...


----------



## arezaie

Hi I was wondering, I finished high school with a 93% average and got accepted into the University of Western Ontario with an Advanced Entry Opportunity at the Richard Ivey School of Business. I did fine first year at university and ended with an 81%. Second year, my parents got split up, had quite a toll on me, and my average dropped to about a 75%. I'm doing well now and hopefully can pull up in the years to come, but my dream was to attend RMC and from what I've heard it is not likely that they will transfer me. I am also a varsity Fencer at the University of Western Ontario and a Vice-President of marketing for a club with around 100 members. I was wondering how competitive I was to apply for the pilot position, because I am thinking about putting all 3 of my choices as pilot, but at the same time I am worried I wouldn't be competitive enough to even get accepted to ROTP under the pilot trade. Any opinions would be much appreciated. 
Thanks, Sallar


----------



## Cui

arezaie said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering, I finished high school with a 93% average and got accepted into the University of Western Ontario with an Advanced Entry Opportunity at the Richard Ivey School of Business. I did fine first year at university and ended with an 81%. Second year, my parents got split up, had quite a toll on me, and my average dropped to about a 75%. I'm doing well now and hopefully can pull up in the years to come, but my dream was to attend RMC and from what I've heard it is not likely that they will transfer me. I am also a varsity Fencer at the University of Western Ontario and a Vice-President of marketing for a club with around 100 members. I was wondering how competitive I was to apply for the pilot position, because I am thinking about putting all 3 of my choices as pilot, but at the same time I am worried I wouldn't be competitive enough to even get accepted to ROTP under the pilot trade. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> Thanks, Sallar



Well, there isn't a certain standard as to what kind of marks to achieve and such, it's about how well you stack up against other applicants. I say apply and see what happens. It's about how well rounded you are as a person and all that good stuff, and I say that you look pretty good to me. However, you will never know if you qualify or not if you don't apply. 

As for the pilot thing, I say you should look at other occupations as well. Play around a bit on forces.ca and/or talk to a recruiter, you might find something else that interests you as well as a second or third choice. I feel that by having only one choice just limits your chances, since it is a popular choice for a lot of people. If you want pilot as your first choice, great, go for it. However, you should have two other choices in case pilot gets filled up, or for some reason the medical or the aircrew selection course finds you unsuitable for pilot. Look at the other officer occupations that the CF has to offer, you might be pleasantly surprised at what else they might have to offer. 

Sorry to hear about your parents, but I think you can turn this into a positive thing by mentioning it at your interview. I'm sure the CF wants officers who can adapt and overcome adversity. So give it a try and see what happens.

Good luck  ;D


----------



## arezaie

Thanks for the thorough reply, and I have one last question. 
When I apply now, I will be sending in my current university transcript that only consists of my 1st year marks - which I am happy with. 
My second year 1st term marks will not be included because 1st term finishes before Christmas. I was wondering, if I got my transcript now
and sent it out with my application, would they base their decision off what I have sent them, or will they ask me to send an update of my marks
before they tell me I am accepted or not?
Thanks, Sallar


----------



## Cui

Yes, you will give them a current transcrpt. When the marks for your current term come out, give them an updated copy.


----------



## jasph

For the school year 2013-2014 I'm planing to apply at RMC; Arts program... to become an INT officer, Infantry Officer, or (haven't decided my third option yet)

I'm currently in High school, average grade overall is 75%; from courses such as, Pre-calculus, Biology, Social studies, English 301, and Phys. Ed. 30... 

I've work at Mcdonald as a staff, became a cashier at extra foods, page at a legislative assembly, work at a power-line company for a summer... 

School related experience: I was voted as a grade 9 rep in student council, became member of the grad council and started my own philosophy club ;D...  

other achievements: Bilingual, been in Ottawa to attend a youth forum about how the government in Canada works; got a certificate from the PM  :nod: . 

...sorry im not giving a more precise info than I ought to- personal security... but base on this, would RMC hire me ??? btw I'm quite involved in sports (soccer, volleyball, track and field, football etc)


----------



## Lola33

Hi there, I've been on this website as a guest for quite some time now, and I've just recently decided to create an account due to the lack of information I've received from my recruiter.

So... a little bit about me, I'm currently a first year political science student at Laurier, and I have aspirations of becoming an Intelligence officer. I recently visited my local recruiting centre and when I spoke with the recruiter she wasn't very helpful. I questioned her about the ROTP and my eligibility -since I am already enrolled at a university- and she told me that it was possible for me to enrol in the program, since I have more than 2.5 years left in my studies. She also told me that intelligence officer is a 'feeder occupation' and that I would have to sign on as something else, and then eventually try to get that occupation from within. She recommended that I narrow down the occupations that interest me and I've selected 1) Intelligence officer 2) Logistics officer 3) MPO.

Now, this is where I'm confused. The recruiter also told me that as a logistics officer you can be in any of the branches, now I don't understand which branch would be best, keeping in mind that I ultimately would like to be INT. Is the information she gave me accurate, or have I misunderstood what she was trying to tell me? 

If anyone could please help me out that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Smirnoff123

Guys,

Dont even bother with the application process. Just walk in and say that some people on army.ca said you were good enough and dont require their opinion.

On a more serious note, go in and apply, its the only way to know. And just a question, if we said no you arent good enough, would that stop you from applying?


----------



## Smirnoff123

Pick whichever element interests you most, army, airforce or navy. It should not effect your end goal of becoming an int o, which is also a purple trade (all branches).


----------



## Cui

If you do some reading on the forums, you will realize that this topic has been beaten to death several times already. 

It's all about how you compare to other candidates. No one here is part of the selection board, so no one can realistically tell you how competitive you are, you might as well just go downtown and give everyone a copy of your resume and ask if you are competitive. 

I don't understand why we are still beating a dead horse. Actually, I don't think you can tell that it's a horse anymore, more like a bunch of people flogging a pile of red pulp at the side of the road.


----------



## jwtg

Sounds like the recruiter was pretty helpful.  Whether or not you got the answers you wanted is a different story.

Often, Int O's have prior experience in another trade; that being said, it is possible to go ROTP Into O.  There are several OCdts doing so at RMC right now- just not very many.

Into O and MPO typically have very few ROTP spots.

Also, all 3 trades you listed in your interests are purple trades, meaning you can belong to any element- army, air force, navy.  Which environment interests you most?  Which bases are located where you would prefer to be posted (bearing in mind you won't always necessarily be posted to a base that is predominantly of your element...)


----------



## exgunnertdo

Both Log and Int are not entirely purple trades.  There are jobs within those occupations that are environmental, and jobs that are purple.  For either, you do a common component to the training, then an environmental component.  

For example, as an Army Log O, expect the first posting to be to an Army unit (Service Battalion) not to Esquimalt (Sea Log), Trenton (Air Log) or Ottawa (mostly "purple").  Sea Log, Army Log and Air Log are different sub occupations within the Log Occupation.

If you are a Sea Log O, and then apply to become an Int O, you will be considered against what the intake for Sea Int is that year, since the experience you bring in your previous trade is part of the criteria.  If there are only openings in Air and Land Int, and you are Sea, you won't get an offer (happened to a friend of mine).  But that needs a crystal ball...since you don't know how many positions in any environment are available in a future year. 

So, it matters, but only from the perspective of you'll work mostly in that environment at the outset of your career.  If you hate the idea of working on a ship, Sea would not be a good choice.  If Petawawa, Shilo and Gagetown make you shudder, think long and hard before you accept Army.  Keeping in mind that any posting is possible, but with the suboccupation you end up in, some are more likely than others.

Some occupations, uniform colour is just that, the colour of the clothes in your closet (ex - I'm a Training Development Officer, makes no difference to my career that I wear an Army Uniform.  My next posting could just as likely be to a Navy organization as to an Army one).  Others, like Log and Int, there are environmental aspects within it, so it does matter to a degree.   MPO (your 3rd choice) - not sure about that one.  I don't know how "purple" that occupation is.


----------



## Lola33

I guess the part that I lacked information on was that each element had somewhat different requirements. I was under the impression that it's pretty much the same job no matter army, air force, or navy. I guess all that's left now it to determine which setting would be best for me. Thank you all for the responses!


----------



## cainechapman

I just have a quick question about RMC academics:
   On the website, it shows that RMC has a "Politics and Economics" Department and it shows two sections: Economics and Political Science.
   My question is: are these two separate majors? Can you graduate with a bachelor of arts degree in Economics OR Political Science, or is it one degree altogether?

Thank you.


----------



## jwtg

Search a little further into the website and you find the Academic Calender, with all the info you're looking for.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/pe/index-eng.asp

There rumor floating around the college is that the Economics program is being cancelled, however, in line with the readjustment of the way programs are offered at RMC.


----------



## cainechapman

Yes I've seen that academic calendar. It looks as though it is two different degrees, would I be correct in saying that?


----------



## Journeyman

The _degrees_ are two separate programs.

The _Department_ is combined Politics and Economics, primarily to realize financial benefits such as sharing otherwise non-optimally employed administrative staff (eg: not sure of the numbers, but say a Politics Dept would require two clerks and Economics Dept would require two clerks, but amalgamated, Politics and Economics can operate using three clerks).


----------



## chacarone

Heard back...CFAT on Jan 8.


----------



## chacarone

With my CFAT not until Jan 8 and the medical and interview to follow am I going to run into any deadline issues?


----------



## jwtg

The only people who can give you a definitive 'yes' or 'no' are the recruiting staff, who would be familiar with how quickly those things might be processed, and what this year's timelines are.

If I were to venture a guess, I'd say you'll be very, very close to the deadline.  During my application, I went in to the recruiting center in November, thinking I was way early, because most universities don't need applications until January.  They gave me hell for not showing up in September/October in order to satisfy all the deadlines.

I hope you're not applying for aircrew! In that case, you'll need all kinds of further testing and could be S.O.L.  Also, if there are any problems in your medical, you may not have enough time to resolve them.

Good luck, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## canada94

By this point last year I had already been contacted, and had literally all my testing scheduled.. I hope I am not forgotten 

I think the slight change in how things are done (everything online) may play a role.

(Edit; grammar)


----------



## mba2011

From my experience, I had all the paperwork in 6 Jan, did my CFAT in March and was still eligible. Get your paper work in before the deadline, and everything else (CFAT, drug questionnaire, etc) will be coordinated by the CFRC (assuming your paperwork is squared away) and be done in time for your file to be in consideration with everyone else.


----------



## Motard

Deadline is 16 Jan. Submit you application before then and unless there are some unforeseen circumstances you should be able to get everything competed. No doubt, sooner is better because you'll have time to deal with any curve-balls that might come your way.

http://forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1


----------



## nic32

arezaie said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering, I finished high school with a 93% average and got accepted into the University of Western Ontario with an Advanced Entry Opportunity at the Richard Ivey School of Business. I did fine first year at university and ended with an 81%. Second year, my parents got split up, had quite a toll on me, and my average dropped to about a 75%. I'm doing well now and hopefully can pull up in the years to come, but my dream was to attend RMC and from what I've heard it is not likely that they will transfer me. I am also a varsity Fencer at the University of Western Ontario and a Vice-President of marketing for a club with around 100 members. I was wondering how competitive I was to apply for the pilot position, because I am thinking about putting all 3 of my choices as pilot, but at the same time I am worried I wouldn't be competitive enough to even get accepted to ROTP under the pilot trade. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> Thanks, Sallar



Hi,

Don't worry with the fact that your average had dropped. I got in the same issue as you, very good average at high school then my parents got split up and my mark incredibly dropped and got a couple of failed course. What I suggest to you is at your interview be very honest and explain that to the officer and if they note that you seems to be honest and a good learner you will get a chance. I was selected for Pilot last year and if I show you my average after high school you probably dont believe me. 

Good luck


----------



## cainechapman

I have heard through 3 separate sources that once you graduate RMC, if you are applying to a graduate school, that RMC adds on an additional 10% to your overall average. The logic, apparently, behind this addition is that had RMC students had to just take classes like a regular civilian, they would've done 10% better academically.
   Can anyone confirm or contradict this? My sources are an Officer Cadet, a Captain, and a recruiter.

Thank you.


----------



## arezaie

Sorry to hear about your parents too, glad to hear that you're doing well.
One thing that has me worried is, I wear glasses but have been approved of getting laser eye surgery to qualify the requirements for a Pilot trade in the
 Air Force, but I am wondering, should I have already done my eye surgery before I get into RMC or can I do that later on?


----------



## jwtg

In order to get an answer to your question, you'd have to poll every graduate school and ask them if they tack on 10% to an RMC grad's average.  My guess, is no, they don't all add 10% to your average, but that many schools probably look favorably on RMC grads because of the amount of training and leadership experience they gain while studying, as well as the factor you mentioned: balancing studies with duties and all the required extra-curriculars and things that come with going to a military college.


----------



## canada94

arezaie said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your parents too, glad to hear that you're doing well.
> One thing that has me worried is, I wear glasses but have been approved of getting laser eye surgery to qualify the requirements for a Pilot trade in the
> Air Force, but I am wondering, should I have already done my eye surgery before I get into RMC or can I do that later on?



Talk to the medical staff ASAP. I had lasik done a few months back, I know for certain their are time-limits and restrictions put in place (medical safely), for all trades. 

*** EDIT ***: I believe for the most part it is a form that needs to be filled out, however I think there may be more to it "pilot". 

Like I said before, talk to the medical staff, call your CFRC, and ask to speak to a medical officer, and they will know. 

Cheers


----------



## jwtg

Talk over that with your recruiting staff.  From what I understand, laser eye surgery means you start at square 1 and have to redo all your vision tests, and I'm not sure what timeline is required for that.


----------



## canada94

jwtg said:
			
		

> Talk over that with your recruiting staff.  From what I understand, laser eye surgery means you start at square 1 and have to redo all your vision tests, and I'm not sure what timeline is required for that.



To add to that as well, if it truly is just as simple as doing all your vision test at once that is not truly all bad. For instance at the CFRC they will do all those test there, I am colour deficient so last year they had me go to my optometrist to simply certify I am colour deficient. I found it odd especially regarding; all the MOCs I applied to where CV3! 

- Mike


----------



## Journeyman

jwtg said:
			
		

> .... you'd have to poll every graduate school and ask them if they tack on 10% to an RMC grad's average.


I believe that he/she/it is saying that RMC takes the individual's transcript and just adds on an additional 10% to the overall average.

Notwithstanding it looking odd to any grad school with the capability to add up a student's marks, it seems a tad unethical...


...yes, even in a CF where MilCol grads believe that they're significant percentage points better than mere mortal officers.   >


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Having graduated from RMC and having kept the a set of transcripts they gave me in case I ever wanted to apply for post-grad, I can guarantee you that this is certainly not the case.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

They are indeed two different degrees and you may receive a degree in Politics or Economics.  If you are really feeling like being a keener you can do a double major  ;D

EdiT:  I originally said different departments, I meant degrees.  As Journeyman said, the departments are combined.


----------



## gabrielgp57

Hello,I am currently in grade 10 and  have recently taken interest in RMC . I am a highly academic student and receive 85+ in most of my subjects except math i am taking applied.I am mainly interested in the Bachelor Of Arts degree.

Does taking applied greatly reduce my chances of getting in, also it says calculus is greatly recommended  on the website for Bachelor of Arts,why would this be?
I am in very good physical shape right now too.
I appreciate any answers,thank you .


----------



## scriptox

Well, the way my high school worked is that if you took applied-level classes, you were restricted to taking college level courses in grade 11 and grade 12. Similarly, if you took academic-level classes, you could take either college or university-level courses. The requirements for entrance into RMC are grade 12 *university* level courses. Not college-level. So do whatever you need to do to get those grade 11 and grade 12 university level courses. It would be best to do it right away, as they look at your grades from your whole high school career. 

Feel free to correct me, but I believe calculus is greatly recommended is because no matter what programme you are in at RMC, in your first year you WILL be taking calculus. It doesn't matter if you are Arts, Science, or Engineering. Everyone here takes calculus. 

Also, it doesn't hurt to have a few math courses under your belt when you finish high school. It gets the brain going in my opinion.


----------



## mba2011

To add my own two cents, take the math when you have the chance.

I took applied math in grade 12 (math is not my forte by a long shot) and it really did limit options for me down the road. I go to Civi U under ROTP, but not having a solid grasp of more advanced math has come back to bite me in the ass.

You do take calculus in first year at RMC, and at most other Universities. I didn't, but if I had, I would have been up a creek without a canoe. Take it when you have the chance. If you don't use it, so be it, but at least you have it. Better to have it and not need it than not have it and need it.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Allow me to barge in for a minute. If you were to go in as an artsman, you'd be required to complete two program prerequisite math courses. One calculus course and one discreet probability course. Now of course, that is if you're competent enough in basic calculus because you will be evaluated in your first days to determine if you need to take a college level pre calc course. (The business admin program has slightly different prereqs but I'm not familiar with them)

In my opinion (as an RMC artsman), the math courses are pretty easy and the type of support and environment you get make it very hard for you to fail them (unless you're like me and you spend the first semester of your second year binge drinking your salary away).

Takin university level courses beforehand will of course be beneficial but it won't be something you woN't be able to live without. Macro and Micro economics tend to be the big killer for first year students so think about that.

Overall, if you're a fairly hard worker, good at managing your time and if you possess some modicum of work ethics, you'll probably do fine. RMC is, after all supposed to give you the necessary tools to succeed to don't be afraid not to have everything covered should you be accepted.

I'll now go back to writing these essays I've been procrastinating on for the past hour,

Peace out!


----------



## wannabe SF member

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The _degrees_ are two separate programs.
> 
> The _Department_ is combined Politics and Economics, primarily to realize financial benefits such as sharing otherwise non-optimally employed administrative staff (eg: not sure of the numbers, but say a Politics Dept would require two clerks and Economics Dept would require two clerks, but amalgamated, Politics and Economics can operate using three clerks).



Bang on, RMC is a small institution, the undergrad student body doesn't go above a thousand so you can imagine that the arts deps are pretty small. Separate econ and politics departments are simply not warranted at this point.


----------



## jwtg

I'm not sure what CFRC you're applying out of, but when I applied a few years ago out of CFRC Ottawa, only the basic vision test could be done at the RC.  
For Aircrew, we all had to go to civilian doctors for a series of advanced vision testing.

This poster wants to be a pilot, so he'll be going through all the vision testing.


----------



## gabrielgp57

Thank you for all of the answers!
My school Is semestered so I take only 4 classes at a time,I have not taken math yet so I can still switch to academic math for grade 10


----------



## canada94

jwtg said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what CFRC you're applying out of, but when I applied a few years ago out of CFRC Ottawa, only the basic vision test could be done at the RC.
> For Aircrew, we all had to go to civilian doctors for a series of advanced vision testing.
> 
> This poster wants to be a pilot, so he'll be going through all the vision testing.



Hmmm in all honesty, I know my CFRC did vision testing, and they gave me forms to identify the severity of my colour deficiency... I am not applying for any air crew positions, only combat arm trades..

Anyways to update, recruiter told me to call him about my application I am assuming my RMC stuff has been reviewed.


----------



## jwtg

canada94 said:
			
		

> Hmmm in all honesty, I know my CFRC did vision testing, and they gave me forms to identify the severity of my colour deficiency... I am not applying for any air crew positions, only combat arm trades..
> 
> Anyways to update, recruiter told me to call him about my application I am assuming my RMC stuff has been reviewed.


I was referring to the poster who asked the initial question about laser eye surgery.  Believe me, the aircrew vision testing is far more extensive than any testing you had to do.


----------



## blcbandit1011

Thanks for your help! 
However what do you think about my application manager telling me that my midterm marks are unnecessary?
Did you hand in yours, and even if she did say this should I hand them in anyways if it were to make my application even more competitive? 
Thanks again


----------



## canada94

jwtg said:
			
		

> I was referring to the poster who asked the initial question about laser eye surgery.  Believe me, the aircrew vision testing is far more extensive than any testing you had to do.



Glad I am not him 

But all jokes aside, I hope everything for him works out!


----------



## cfournier

I finally have my aptitude tomorrow, and they're also going to try to squeeze in my medical if time permits. 
Persistence is definitely key. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## canada94

Recruiter called, and I have to send in 2 documents, and I found out I will not need to redo my CFAT  

That made my day


----------



## AshleyK

My ROTP road has been a long one.
I first applied for ROTP for the 2010-2011 year - and didn't make it in due to the large numbers of people who applied, and also due to the fact I was going to be a high school graduate going up against people with university degrees and prior military experience.
I went to apply again in 2011-2012 - but my military career councilor called me up once he received my application, and informed me that he could process it and I could expect the same results as last year due to the once-again large influx of applications - or he recommended that I join my local Reserves to get some experience.
So that's what I did. As much as I was fixed on navy (my father was in the navy and I heard all about it when I was a little girl) - however my closest recruiting center was army. So I thought what the hell, and joined. I'm a private now, with my BMQ and BMQ-L behind me.
In September I completed a component transfer application, a big switch really, army to navy, noncom to officer, reserve to reg. I mentioned it to a couple guys in my unit and all I heard was negative things - that component transfers can take up to 2 years for some people. 
However, I heard back just two weeks ago! I sent in my application and academic transcripts and recently heard back that I've been approved as a potential candidate for ROTP - civilian university. (I'm currently in my 2nd year of uni, taking a BA in Arts)
The trade I'm going for is MARS Officer, second choice would be Logistics. I'm waiting on an interview - and things look hopeful that I'll know whether or not I've made it by early 2013. I'm actually so excited! I hope to FINALLY make it through!


----------



## arezaie

Well I called medical at CFRC Toronto, no one answered the phone so I left a message and now it's just a waiting game for me. My question I want to ask them when they call is - from all the Canadian Forces web information I have picked at, I have noticed that everywhere I look they keep mentioning that pilots can have up to 20/60 uncorrected vision and 20/20 corrected vision. I have perfect 20/20 vision with glasses or contacts on, and I have read many posts talking about pilots permitted with glasses or (keyword *or*) laser eye surgery. Now the only thing stopping me from applying for pilot this year was that I wouldn't meet the 6 month waiting period after getting laser eye surgery for this years application deadline, but in this case if I am allowed to have 20/20 corrected vision with glasses or contacts then I am good to go. Can anyone validate this information in regards to 20/20 corrected with glasses or contacts - and not just for laser eye surgery? Can I be 20/20 with glasses or contacts and not get laser eye surgery applying to be a pilot?
By the way, Thanks for the help so far everyone!


----------



## jwtg

I wonder if there's a difference between a CF pilot having glasses, and a recruit who wants to be a CF pilot having glasses?

I went through a very extensive aircrew vision test (ACSO) and based on the information made available to me during my selection process, having glasses was not an option.  The only way you'll get a perfect answer on this, though, is if you hear (either here or by calling CFRC) from someone who works in recruiting or medical!


----------



## Melbatoast

arezaie said:
			
		

> Well I called medical at CFRC Toronto, no one answered the phone so I left a message and now it's just a waiting game for me. My question I want to ask them when they call is - from all the Canadian Forces web information I have picked at, I have noticed that everywhere I look they keep mentioning that pilots can have up to 20/60 uncorrected vision and 20/20 corrected vision. I have perfect 20/20 vision with glasses or contacts on, and I have read many posts talking about pilots permitted with glasses or (keyword *or*) laser eye surgery. Now the only thing stopping me from applying for pilot this year was that I wouldn't meet the 6 month waiting period after getting laser eye surgery for this years application deadline, but in this case if I am allowed to have 20/20 corrected vision with glasses or contacts then I am good to go. Can anyone validate this information in regards to 20/20 corrected with glasses or contacts - and not just for laser eye surgery? Can I be 20/20 with glasses or contacts and not get laser eye surgery applying to be a pilot?
> By the way, Thanks for the help so far everyone!



Do you have 20/60 vision when you're not wearing your glasses? That's the answer to your question. If you're worse than 20/60 without your glasses you don't meet the broad vision standard. The more specific requirements are available online somewhere (refraction numbers per eye and so on). I know the "20/20 corrected vision" thing confuses people because you probably do correct to 20/20 with glasses or contacts, but some others don't for a variety of reasons which is why they make the statement.

Laser surgery doesn't mean "corrected to 20/20," after surgery you are 20/20 (or better - or worse). They're referring to glasses.

Vision standards for _*trained*_ pilots are very different than those for new entry pilots.


----------



## arezaie

So if I am 20/60 without my glasses, and 20/20 with my glasses I'll be fine?


----------



## C.Anne

I apologize for any grammar mistakes made. First time posting. I figured I may as well put my info up as well.
Applying for Nursing Officer. I just got a call yesterday that my background and reference checks were cleared so I will be going in for my cfat, medical and interview next Thursday. I'm a little bit nervous, mostly for the cfat. I have been out of school for two years now. I was always a mid to high 80's student but now I find Im having trouble remembering how to do simple math. I'm hoping a solid week of studying will be enough?


----------



## Melbatoast

arezaie said:
			
		

> So if I am 20/60 without my glasses, and 20/20 with my glasses I'll be fine?



You would be good to proceed to the actual eye testing, yes. 20/60 is a broad guideline, you have to meet the actual published refraction standards (i.e. diopter stuff). That can vary pretty wildly even in people with the same 20/[whatever] measurement.


----------



## Cui

C.Anne said:
			
		

> I apologize for any grammar mistakes made. First time posting. I figured I may as well put my info up as well.
> Applying for Nursing Officer. I just got a call yesterday that my background and reference checks were cleared so I will be going in for my cfat, medical and interview next Thursday. I'm a little bit nervous, mostly for the cfat. I have been out of school for two years now. I was always a mid to high 80's student but now I find Im having trouble remembering how to do simple math. I'm hoping a solid week of studying will be enough?



as long as you can do add, subtract, multiply, and do long divisions, you should be fine.


----------



## arezaie

Does anyone know if the vision restrictions are less for Air Combat Systems Officer than Pilot? And if so, by how much?


----------



## mariomike

arezaie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the vision restrictions are less for Air Combat Systems Officer than Pilot? And if so, by how much?



Minimum Medical Standards for Officers/Non-Commissioned
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp

V - Visual Acuity
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-A-eng.asp

CV - Colour Vision
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-B-eng.asp


----------



## C.Anne

Ok, thanks Cui! 
I wasn't sure if I should be studying anything more complicated but I'm glad that's all it is.


----------



## canada94

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp
> 
> V - Visual Acuity
> CV - Colour Vision



Mariomike, 

I have a question, I have a minor Colour Vision Deficiency. However all three trades I am applying to are CV3, does it still technically "disadvantage" me compared to those who are not? 

I would think that it does not. Especially considering almost 8% of males  have the CVD I have.


----------



## blcbandit1011

Yeah, but out of those 8%, how many are applying to the military? Personally I hope that it does not disadvantage you, as that means it will disadvantage me as well. As I have extremely bad vision, listed as a V4 with 20/400 or 6/120 eyesight.


----------



## canada94

blcbandit1011 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but out of those 8%, how many are applying to the military? Personally I hope that it does not disadvantage you, as that means it will disadvantage me as well. As I have extremely bad vision, listed as a V4 with 20/400 or 6/120 eyesight.



Well considering I found out my colour deficiency last year while applying to the Forces, I am assuming there is quite a few like me, considering almost 1-10 of the male population has a form of colour deficiency... a positive is considering I have 20/15 vision... but you are right, it might disadvantage me, when I go in for this years medical I will surely ask.


----------



## arezaie

Does anyone know if CFRC Toronto is open during the holiday season?


----------



## jwtg

CFRC Toronto surely knows.  Give them a call.


----------



## Cui

Hello all,

Just wanted to wish everyone who has exams right now the best of luck, and hope that the new year brings a lot of good things to you.


----------



## Conz

Cui said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone who has exams right now the best of luck, and hope that the new year brings a lot of good things to you.



Thanks Cui! 3 down, 2 to go.


----------



## canada94

Cui said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone who has exams right now the best of luck, and hope that the new year brings a lot of good things to you.



Thanks for the support! Life is hard right now! hehe


----------



## FutureSailor

I just got my call for medical+interview; same day, January 15th.


----------



## jlivingston

I am going to be a high school graduate in 2014 and carefully built my resume to make it as attractive as possible like grades, volunteering, team sports, physical test prep, cfat prep, work expeirences etc etc. Planning to apply in Dec 2013.

My concern is,

a)  Since I am going up against people with university degrees and prior military experience, would high school grads be at a disdvantage than others?
b) Would I competing with fellow high school grads to get into RMC only or would have to compete with everyone?


----------



## Alex.Landry

This application is not for a university degree, it is for a career. 

Thus, you will compete against everyone.

However, having a previous university degree does not entail one has ANY advantage over you whatsoever since if their degree was pertinent to such an advantage, they would be using the DEO program.

The best thing you can do is better yourself. It's mostly a blind competition. 

Don't compare yourself to others, compare yourself to your past self and keep making the new you better!


----------



## jwtg

jlivingston said:
			
		

> I am going to be a high school graduate in 2014 and carefully built my resume to make it as attractive as possible like grades, volunteering, team sports, physical test prep, cfat prep, work expeirences etc etc. Planning to apply in Dec 2013.
> 
> My concern is,
> 
> a)  Since I am going up against people with university degrees and prior military experience, would high school grads be at a disdvantage than others?
> b) Would I competing with fellow high school grads to get into RMC only or would have to compete with everyone?


The majority of applicants to the ROTP/RMC will be high school graduates.  That being said, a significant number of those people will have already completed one or more years of university at a Civ U before switching into RMC, and many others will have previous work experience, both Civi side and CF (usually in the reserves).

I'm not sure how the competition rolls out, and whether or not you're competing against CTs- for all I know, there's a target for civi-side recruits as well as CT's.  I'm not sure.

You will, however, be competing with people who will have more life experience than you.  That being said, there are still plenty of people every year who come into RMC having just completed high school, as that is the most natural academic progression.

Good luck.


----------



## jlivingston

Thank you to both Jwtg and Alex Landry.

I am trying to get as many clarification as possible from this forum before visiting the recruitment officer.


----------



## jwtg

If you're graduating June 2014, and hoping to enter RMC/ROTP for September 2014, I strongly recommend applying before December 2013.  When I applied for RMC, they wanted applications in by October.  That left plenty of time for interviews, medicals, and testing (especially if you want to go pilot and need to be sent to aircrew selection).


----------



## jlivingston

jwtg said:
			
		

> If you're graduating June 2014, and hoping to enter RMC/ROTP for September 2014, I strongly recommend applying before December 2013.  When I applied for RMC, they wanted applications in by October.  That left plenty of time for interviews, medicals, and testing (especially if you want to go pilot and need to be sent to aircrew selection).


Thx again. My timeline is to apply by end of Oct 2013 as by then I would have completed minimum academic academic requirements and be in a position to submit my interim transcripts.

I have no desire to be a pilot nor my visuals qualify for them. I plan to take space science or double major in math and computer science. I am not clear what are the career options for them. My passion is in astronomy and geology. Also very very comfy in math and computer science. Do you have any input on these choices?


----------



## jwtg

What's most important for you is to get on to forces.ca and 'Browse Jobs.'  Find a job which appeals to you because, if you get in, it may end up being your job for quite a while.  Once have you determined a job you like, pick a degree program which is preferred/suitable for that trade, and (hopefully) which you will enjoy.


----------



## jlivingston

jwtg said:
			
		

> What's most important for you is to get on to forces.ca and 'Browse Jobs.'  Find a job which appeals to you because, if you get in, it may end up being your job for quite a while.  Once have you determined a job you like, pick a degree program which is preferred/suitable for that trade, and (hopefully) which you will enjoy.



Good lead.


----------



## jasph

Aight thanks!


----------



## jasph

Im currently waiting for my citizenship status, but after I become a Canadian- Im going straight to RMC; at-least if I get accepted...

Here it is:

Academics
-Im a 65% average student; from courses such as Pre-Calc, Bio30, Socials30, English301, Phys. Ed.

Leadership
-I was a member of student council back in grade 9, grad council as communication rep, started a philosophy club in my school, Football; as a rusher- in-charge of defensive stratagem. Was a cashier supervisor at Extrafoods, been involved in several theatrical plays as a leading character...

Bilingualism 
-I can speak 2 other languages, planing to learn Canadian french and Hebrew

Athletics 
-Track and Field territorial championship; 100m 4th place, 1500m 2nd place, and 200m 2nd place.
-I've also been involved in a bunch of extra-curricular activities; after school, soccer, volleyball etc...

So Athletically speaking I'm good, I'm academically average; though I understand it is a great disadvantage in my resume right now... 

Extra
-I was a participant of a forum back in 2010; got a congratulate letter from the PM. The program was basically about educating young Canadians on how Canada governs itself.
-etc...

ANY TIPS ON IMPROVING MY COMPETENCY FOR RMC? K thanks ;D


----------



## jwtg

Sounds like your work experience/teamwork/leadership *experience* is on par, if not better, than quite a few of the people that get accepted to RMC every year.  As you mentioned, your academics are very much on the low end.  

To be honest, I got in with an 80.0 high school average and 82.0 average in my first year of university (civilian school) before coming to RMC, and my high school marks were considered to be slightly below the competitive level.  It varies year to year based on the strength of the competition, but you will need to pull up those high school marks.

If I'm the interviewing officer, or RMC admissions staff, I'm going to be asking myself how, if you're getting 65 in school, are you going to be able to keep up academically at RMC, when so much more will be demanded of you?

They say students typically drop about 15% in their first year at RMC.  That puts you in hot water.

Your biggest focus right now should be doing homework, acing tests and doing quality assignments to bring those marks up.  It will require hard work, focus, and a bit of a sacrifice on the part of your social life- get used to that, that's part of life at RMC.


----------



## jasph

Thanks jwtg! I mean, im going for military strategic studies... So, I guess the reason why im not excelling more academically speaking- is because I am not so passionately fond about the idea of the school curriculum; don't get me wrong I love learning and all but I would rather learn something that I love- history, military, being on the field directing troops, getting information about the enemy, serving the country... But i will try to improve my marks- thanks again


----------



## blcbandit1011

You're going to have to get those marks up, plain and simple. Your extracurriculars look really strong as well as everything else. However I do believe that if you do not get your average to at least a 70% in your grade 12 year then you would not qualify to be accepted to RMC not matter how good your extracurriculars are. 

Please note:  Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.


----------



## jasph

I am from NWT which is under Alberta curriculum... UofA's general prerequisite is asking for atleast 5 (university level) grade 12 courses. The RMC website says that 

"...credits acceptable and sufficient for regular admission to a university in the province in which the student is completing secondary education."​
Also I'm taking a course in the faculty of arts, specifically Strategic studies or Psychology and leadership. 
I know what you're saying though- everyone will be judge by the same rule, if the overall applicants are getting an average of 85+ ...then I'm screwed


----------



## brihard

jasph said:
			
		

> everyone will be judge by the same rule, if the overall applicants are getting an average of 85+ ...then I'm screwed



You have distilled the issue to its essence. It's refreshing to see an applicant who gets this, and is willing to face it head on and work at it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jasph

Hey thanks Brihard! 

Does anyone have any insight about these two courses: Military Strategic Studies and or Psychology and Leadership courses ???

Do you have to take regular university courses first like Calculus, English etc... In RMC before you can start MSS and or MPL?


----------



## Melbatoast

jasph said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Brihard!
> 
> Does anyone have any insight about these two courses: Military Strategic Studies and or Psychology and Leadership courses ???
> 
> Do you have to take regular university courses first like Calculus, English etc... In RMC before you can start MSS and or MPL?



To the second part, yes, and most other universities work the same way - there are a bunch of courses you must complete before you can declare a major, it's not a free for all. Look here http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/index-eng.asp and open the undergraduate studies calendar. The information you want starts on page 30.


----------



## krimynal

( all my emails i got are french since i did a french application but I'll try to translate as much as i can )

Hi guys,

so yeah i just got my email about the confirmation which they have received everything from me.  I also applied for ROTP and they tell me that i have to go on the RMC website to open a session and do an application over there...

but when i check on the left side menu of the site , i can see Admissions , then Undergrated Studies , then High school graduate 

lower then i can click on ROTP application procedures which tells me i have to contact my local recruiting center , or i can click on Regular Officer Training Plan , which brings me to the website section on forces.ca

i also tryed to go via RMC Portal , but i don't have any ID , only applicant number which starts with A ( so not what they are asking for )

so yeah , if anyone can help me i would really appreciate , thanks a lot !


----------



## jasph

Yes Melbatoast, thanks! 

So basically, everybody on their first year goes through a general perequisite before pursuing their specific degress\programmes\etc...


----------



## jasph

And whoah! Is it true that non-citizens can be accepted?? 

I landed as a permanent resident, can I apply? Someone please confirm...


----------



## mariomike

jasph said:
			
		

> I landed as a permanent resident, can I apply?



"Recruting ( sic ) of Permanent residents": 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13555/post-1189041.html#msg1189041


----------



## krimynal

anyone here ever done an ROTP application ? ill try to call on Monday - Tuesday but the sooner i can ship everything the better


----------



## 2010newbie

When I applied ROTP I did not need to complete any typw of RMC application from their website. I suggest you speak with a recruiter on Monday and ensure you are on the right track.


----------



## zulu95

When I did my application I got an email that sounds similar to yours. At the bottom of the page was a link that took me to a separate website where I got the applications (.pdf files) and submitted them using my applicant number.


----------



## jasph

krimynal when did you apply?


----------



## krimynal

i sent all my info 1 week ago , have they change anything since like 1 month or so ?


----------



## George Wallace

krimynal said:
			
		

> i sent all my info 1 week ago , have they change anything since like 1 month or so ?



Don't think so.  They do still expect their prospective candidates to be literate.


----------



## krimynal

...... not quite sure where you are going with that , I was wondering if they changed the way they were processing the applications , 1 year ago everything was done by paper at my local recruiting center , and now its all by internet , they might have changed something some weeks ago and someone might know ..... but hey thanks for the input anyways !


----------



## Cui

Well, they should have sent you the link with all the contact info and the link when they notified you. Any questions should be directed towards your file manager.


----------



## krimynal

thanks a lot the guy at my recruiting center sent me an email with all the info ! thanks a lot !


----------



## Globemaster77

If you are still curious, judging from your activities you are decent. 
Your grades however will be your downfall. Keep up the activities and improve your grades a lot. 
I'm talking above 80% at the least to stand a chance. 
They look at your grades starting from grade 10~12, as they look for consistency. 
When I dropped off my application, with a constant 86~88 average, along with activities such as:
Air Cadets 
Glider pilot scholarship
national lifeguard service
First Aid/ CPR C-
over 200 hours of volunteer hours at a recognized humanitarian group
Martial arts
Cross country
2 school clubs (Model UN and Rotary Interact) 
Duke of Ed silver 
(there are a few more)

I was told that I was a very good candidate for ROTP. 
I was contacted again in just a few days, and they scheduled all the interviews and testing for a single day.
Obviously get your marks up as high as possible, but to have at least a decent shot at it, improve your grades to the 80s range.
Keep up with your activities, add a few more if you can.

Other than that, good luck buddy.


----------



## Cui

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> If you are still curious, judging from your activities you are decent.
> Your grades however will be your downfall. Keep up the activities and improve your grades a lot.
> I'm talking above 80% at the least to stand a chance.
> They look at your grades starting from grade 10~12, as they look for consistency.
> When I dropped off my application, with a constant 86~88 average, along with activities such as:
> Air Cadets
> Glider pilot scholarship
> national lifeguard service
> First Aid/ CPR C-
> over 200 hours of volunteer hours at a recognized humanitarian group
> Martial arts
> Cross country
> 2 school clubs (Model UN and Rotary Interact)
> Duke of Ed silver
> (there are a few more)
> 
> I was told that I was a very good candidate for ROTP.
> I was contacted again in just a few days, and they scheduled all the interviews and testing for a single day.
> Obviously get your marks up as high as possible, but to have at least a decent shot at it, improve your grades to the 80s range.
> Keep up with your activities, add a few more if you can.
> 
> Other than that, good luck buddy.



Couldn't agree more with Golbemaster, when I initially applied for RMC, I had similar qualifications. However, my grade 11 average was around 65. Therefore, though my military career counsellor thought I was a pretty strong candidate for ROTP, I still was rejected due to my marks in grade 11.

Although your marks are not everything they look for, they do play a big part in your application


----------



## jasph

Aw man, I know ... my study habits overall is just not good.


----------



## Cui

jasph said:
			
		

> Aw man, I know ... my study habits overall is just not good.



Part of a being a good leader is to know your weaknesses and address them accordingly. If possible, talk to your teachers and guidance counselors about improving your study habits. Now I just wish I listened to those tips when I was in high school. Good luck


----------



## jasph

Goodluck to you too Globemaster77... Cui man is it true that you were rejected because you had a bad mark in grade 11?? Cant change the past but future...


----------



## Globemaster77

jasph said:
			
		

> Goodluck to you too Globemaster77... Cui man is it true that you were rejected because you had a bad mark in grade 11?? Cant change the past but future...




Haha, yeah. I've been able to manage a constant low A average, which is a relief. These guys really like consistency, they don't want someone who will perform well only when they need to do well.
Shows work habits very well.


----------



## Globemaster77

Cui said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more with Golbemaster, when I initially applied for RMC, I had similar qualifications. However, my grade 11 average was around 65. Therefore, though my military career counsellor thought I was a pretty strong candidate for ROTP, I still was rejected due to my marks in grade 11.
> 
> Although your marks are not everything they look for, they do play a big part in your application



and was that really the sole reason? Damn


----------



## jasph

yeah I guess that make sense man- but the 'transcript' that will be sent, only has my grade 12 marks and other CTS courses that I have taken are they still going to request- I guess imma have to talk to the recruiter again, boo ... thanks for the info


----------



## jasph

also I am hard-working person, it's just I never focus on my studies as much as I did in my extra-curricular activities. I was never quite sure what I was gonna do back then- but now ARMY it is :threat:


----------



## BrendenDias

I didn't know what to do either. Nothing really interested me that much besides sports and history, but I really want to join the forces now (I'm in grade 12). 
I'm kind of curious, why do you want to be in the army?


----------



## jasph

I guess it's a religious/ethical/personal reason... I mean, the things I get from joining the army (salary while in school, insurance, paid education etc...) also the discipline and organization I will earn from the training, and that I fight for the sake of peace and safety (knowing that Canada is one of the top ambassadors of the UN)... I'm generally speaking of-course, but basically in the end of the day the real question becomes "what have you done 'in-contribution" to humanity?" the legacy ...the army I find is an honourable choice of a career.


----------



## jasph

B. Dias, re-think your choices- like I have, so many times... know that after the 4 years' pay (if you are planing to apply for ROTP and get accepted) you'll have to serve for the amount of years stated in your 'contract'... though I am not in the army yet, I am aware that the kind of people the Forces needs' are those that are willing to give their 'life'... I don't mean to make you look ignorant here, but it really is a serious one of a kind way of life man- I emphatize you.


----------



## BrendenDias

Well, Canada has an incredibly low number of UN troops contributed, so we used to be a good contributor.. now Canada is ranked in the 50's for UN troops... 
And I have thought of my position for over a year, and I am willing to do what it takes. I'm not looking to be an officer, but might go for education, which would be a good idea, for sure.

And I'm not ignorant at all  :blotto: , I was curious, everyone has their reasons... some the same, some different.


----------



## Determined

I wish there was a like button in here like facebook.

I liked your reasons for wanting to join. Bravo. 

RMC is very competitive. I mean the whole process to join is but moreso RMC or ROTP. I was told over 5000 applicants in one year. 

Best of Luck to you. Keep at it.
Maintain the aim!


----------



## Armyranger00

wouldn't it Run at least a few months after deadline to apply

January 15th is the deadline to apply for ROTP isn't it? and same as RMC or Civilian university?

so once you apply I think its 15 days Interview, 15 days CFAT , 15 days Medical

but for Pilot the medical last longer than normal ? 

not sure anyone have the answer?


----------



## jasph

WOW. went through the whole discussion- took me half an hour. 

Alright, I am PR (Permanent Resident) waiting for my citizenship; huge disadvantage, because I can't apply till I become a Citizen  . (in the process...)

enough about me. it seems like everyone is scared/weary/angry/etc-etc about the CFAT test/results that they are getting; not everyone but most people, maybe not most people but a couple or more applicants for sure... what I am saying is that, someone should steal/photocopy/take a picture of their CFAT test and share the pdf file in this forum- Just Kidding. 

joking aside- RMC for me is not a regular school, it is a school where the priority is to train people to become responsible leaders of troops; that will be pledge into protecting the national interests of Canada and the safety of the Canadians (to an extent...)

'work hard and stay on it..." most people say "cause if you really want it, you'll get it." 

...now you're all inspired. can someone tell me why they wanna join the forces? or why do you want to go to RMC? 

or what makes you competitive? (four pillars: Academics, Athletics, Bilingualism and Leadership) k thanks


----------



## Cui

jasph said:
			
		

> WOW. went through the whole discussion- took me half an hour.
> 
> Alright, I am PR (Permanent Resident) waiting for my citizenship; huge disadvantage, because I can't apply till I become a Citizen  . (in the process...)
> 
> enough about me. it seems like everyone is scared/weary/angry/etc-etc about the CFAT test/results that they are getting; not everyone but most people, maybe not most people but a couple or more applicants for sure... what I am saying is that, someone should steal/photocopy/take a picture of their CFAT test and share the pdf file in this forum- Just Kidding.
> 
> joking aside- RMC for me is not a regular school, it is a school where the priority is to train people to become responsible leaders of troops; that will be pledge into protecting the national interests of Canada and the safety of the Canadians (to an extent...)
> 
> 'work hard and stay on it..." most people say "cause if you really want it, you'll get it."
> 
> ...now you're all inspired. can someone tell me why they wanna join the forces? or why do you want to go to RMC?
> 
> or what makes you competitive? (four pillars: Academics, Athletics, Bilingualism and Leadership) k thanks



You're the one that want to get in, so I think that you should maybe ask yourself why you want to join. 

In my experience, it's better to find motivation because you want to do something for your own reasons, instead of convincing yourself that the reason that someone else gives applies to you as well. 

Sit down for a few hours with a piece of paper, and jot down the answers to these questions:

What do I want to achieve?
When do I want to achieve it by?
Where will I find the help that I need?
Why do I want to do this?
Who will help me achieve it?
How will I go about doing this?

As well, set long term and short term goals for yourself, like improving your mark on that next quiz, to pumping out more pushups for short term goals; to reading more and becoming a more articulate person in general over the long term. 

Finally, while RMC is a great school, it's not the be all end all. If that is your dream school, you should do your best to achieve admission into RMC, and do your best when you get there. However, it is worth it to consider other options in life, and look into making connections in the civilian world as well. Since we would all like to have a good long 30 year career in the CF, things may not always work out. It's best to keep those things in mind as well.

In conclusion, work hard, set goals, and good luck with your journey into the Canadian Forces.


----------



## jasph

thanks for that Cui but I already know that, really good point "...look into making connections in the civilian world as well." I took note. thank you! 

im just wondering why other people want to be in the forces... anybody else? why the army?


----------



## Bsomb

Hi, for someone looking into an arts degree at Kingston, is it entirely necessary to have Math 30-1 or Pure Math? Or is it acceptable to have 30-2 or Applied math?

The degree i'm looking into is the Military Psychology and Leadership or Military and Strategic Studies. 

The reason I ask is because I am doing horrible in 30-1 and am attending 30-2 next semester.


----------



## blcbandit

I am assuming you either live in Alberta, Nunavut or the Northwest Territories based on the fact that the 30-2 and 30-1 programs that you have stated are for those specific province or territories. In that case search up academic prerequisites by province and you will find that for an Arts Degree you need English 30-1 and either Math 30-1 or Math 30-2.
 Arts
English 30-1
Mathematics 30-2; or
Mathematics 30-1 

Science
English 30-1
Mathematics 30-1, 
And any two of the following: Mathematics 30-2, Chemistry 30, Physics 30, Biology 30

Engineering
English 30-1
Mathematics 30-1
Chemistry 30
Physics 30 

As for taking Math 30-2 next semester it would be solely based on what your average for Math 30-1 is. As you need a 70% minimum average for these required courses. Therefore for me I had a 67 in Advanced Math 11 and needed to take Advanced Math 12 in order to qualify which I ended up getting an 81 making me eligible. My advice would be that if you believe that your average may go down even further if you were to take Math 30-2 and you end up with a 70% in Math 30-1 then do not take that course. On the other hand if your like me and have less than a 70% then you have no choice.


----------



## SIROEW

Clearly an old thread, but hopefully someone here might be able to answer a question I've had for quite some time now.

When I submitted my application for ROTP, my secondary school transcripts included all of my marks from grade nine to eleven. I was wondering if those reading and evaluating my application will contact my school for my updated grade twelve (first semester) marks, or will they simply calculate an average from what I have already provided them and not put my current semester marks into account.

Thanks a lot for any help!  


_Simon_


----------



## Bsomb

Well, I know for sure I can get atleast a 90% in Math 30-2. I'm just afraid that I might be to late, or that the 30-2 class is not eligible for the program.


----------



## dcs

For both sons currently at RMC (one in first and one in fourth year)... they asked for mid-term (january) report card. They have to know that you are taking the required courses for what you have indicated as your choice for RMC.  Also will take these marks into consideration, particularly those that sere finished in the first semester.  As I have indicated before they were (and probably still are) looking at  marks from grade 10 on. Looking not only for good scholastic results but also consistency in performance. Average used is from grade 10 we were told and actually given the percentage that they were using.   I doubt that this has changed  from last year and four years ago.


----------



## SIROEW

Greatly appreciated, but since I had not provided them with my midterm marks, will they be required to contact my school or myself for my updated transcripts. They have already seen my course load for next semester and that I will have all of the prerequisites by the time I graduate high school.

Thanks again!


----------



## blcbandit

If you think you can get a 90 in Math 30-2 then go for it. People have told me that they look at your most recent completed marks. For instance if you were to get a 90 next semester then they would think that you are capable and competitive enough to attend RMC. I would think that it would be more so if you achieved a good mark in math before 30-1.


----------



## dcs

For us, we had to supply. They are very busy and with privacy issues etc will want you to get I am sure.  Oh yes... and get the school to put their official seal on it if you can. They want official transcripts as I am sure you can appreciate.


----------



## SIROEW

Thanks a lot for your time! Very helpfull!


----------



## Dhenyss

Hi all,

I am a Grade 11 student in Alberta. Just recently, I decided to make the acquisition of an education at RMC and an officer's commission in the Combat Arms my goal and passion. I plan to carry this forward immediately after finishing Grade 12. Below, I've organised my applicable skills and qualifications according to the four pillars of cadet life at RMC. Please advise me on my potential level of competence in the recruiting process.

Leadership

A fairly active volunteer in the community, having done work around schools, local parks, homeless shelters, heritage fairs and other events and places. This is shown in several certificates, reference letters and letters of appreciation. The most concrete documentation testifies to 15 volunteer hours with the Youth Volunteer Corps.
As a requirement of my current academic programme at school, 75 volunteer hours will be completed by the time I graduate from Grade 12.
Achieved the bronze level of the Duke of Edinburgh's Award for service, skill development, upkeep of physical fitness and the undertaking of an adventurous journey.
Academics

Taking English, Math and Physics within the International Baccalaureate programme - an intense, almost university-like collection of courses.
All marks from Grade 10 to the present are in the 80-100% range.
Received annual honour roll and math contest certificates from Grade 5 to Grade 10.
Athletics

Can achieve the minimum standard of the Expres test with relative ease, and will continue working on my shape.
A dancer with an 11-year carrier, decorated with 75 medals, 7 trophies and a scholarship. I can almost hear some of you sniggering, but dance engages the core and legs very well, also improving one's stamina. The interactions with surrounding people are valuable as well.
Took multiple swimming courses, passing all with flying colours.
Bilingualism

Fluent in English and Russian, dabbling in French in accordance with the low standard of Anglophone schools in western Canada.
Miscellaneous Questions

There is a possibility of my grades falling several percent as the IB programme intensifies. If this happens, will the recruiters still take into account the level of academics that I'm taking?
My last name has proven to be difficult to pronounce for most Canadians. Will this be a problem in the Forces, considering that most occasions and forms of address incorporate the surname and not the proper name? Is there a work-around to the problem?

All responses are appreciated. I will continue perusing the forums for more information.


----------



## jasph

Alright. 

It looks' strong- I can understand the lack of specificity of what you have shown in the forum so far; being in grade 11. 

What makes you competitive, in my opinion, are as follows:

-Duke of Edinburgh award.
-international baccalaureate programs...
-Russian fluency 

...your last name I doubt will be of any problem being accepted in applying to RMC- although being Russian... Just kidding buddy, the safest way to take a hold of anybody's opinion would that be of a recruiter, so schedule an appointment at the nearest recruiting centre in your town. It's good that you're in grade 11, you've got lots of time but don't take advantage of the time and procrastinate; we all have this problem, a very bad habit


----------



## jasph

Thanks Determined!


----------



## Cui

I thought we all went over this already, there's a lot of candidates, and we don't know if you are competitive or not unless we know what other applicants are like. 

None of us are qualified to tell you if you are a strong candidate or not. So keep up what you are doing, and maybe even explore other hobbies and stuff as well. As long as you excel at something, it will stand out to them. 

Good luck


----------



## Scott

Apply and find out. No one here can tell you one way or the other - or which way the wind will be blowing the day they choose entrants for your year.

Seriously.


----------



## dimsum

Dhenyss said:
			
		

> My last name has proven to be difficult to pronounce for most Canadians. Will this be a problem in the Forces, considering that most occasions and forms of address incorporate the surname and not the proper name? Is there a work-around to the problem?



Your name will be hacked and slashed verbally until you will respond to anything resembling the first or last syllable.  If you think "most" Canadians will have a problem pronouncing it, imagine what the French guy from Chicoutimi or a Newfie from the 'Bay will do to it.   :nod:

Short of legally changing your name, which is ridiculous, get used to something like your first letter and the number of letters in your name.  Like M12.


----------



## blcbandit

Personally my advice to you would be most importantly keeping your average above 85% in order to keep yourself competitive. As it seems to me they take academics more into consideration than anything else. As for leadership you should try your best to get a job and volunteer as much as you possibly can. With that said try to find a job or volunteer position within the military to increase your military experience as it can truly help you when taking your interview as they will ask you several questions based on what you know and what you expect in your chosen trades. Another suggestion for leadership which also ties in with academics is to tutor. For athletics I would try to incorporate more sports or more activities. The recruiters suggested to me to add anything I could possibly think of for athletics even if it is as small as going for a walk everyday. Finally for bilingualism you should try to become as fluent as you can in French. If I were you I'd go visit the recruiting center and ask any questions you may have as all I can tell you is about my very limited experience.


----------



## Dhenyss

blcbandit, I appreciate the detailed answer, it's very helpful.

I see the advice is pretty much unanimous - keep the grades up, get involved in the community as much as possible, talk to the local recruiters and hope to impress them when the time comes. Thanks all, I'll do just that.



> ...I can understand the lack of specificity of what you have shown in the forum so far...



What are you referring to? My participation in the forums, my knowledge of the topic, my profile description?



> Your name will be hacked and slashed verbally until you will respond to anything resembling the first or last syllable.  If you think "most" Canadians will have a problem pronouncing it, imagine what the French guy from Chicoutimi or a Newfie from the 'Bay will do to it.
> 
> Short of legally changing your name, which is ridiculous, get used to something like your first letter and the number of letters in your name.  Like M12.



 ;D Sounds fun. My last name is only one syllable long, and even that has wrecked many a tongue in the past years. Have you seen this happen in the military?


----------



## SIROEW

The trades you apply for also have a great bearing on whether or not you get accepted into the military. Say your application is third on the merit list out of everybody applying for ROTP, but you only apply for one trade, and that trade only has one opening this year, then if one of the two people ahead of you apply for that trade, you will not be accepted, no matter how competitive you are in regards to everybody else who applied.

Simon


----------



## Dhenyss

I see. Similarly, I've read elsewhere in the forums that filling out all three trade choices on the application provides a better chance of employment, given a list of other variables.


----------



## Alex.Landry

DO apply to trades you actually see yourself and want to serve in.

DO NOT apply to 3 trades simply to get in. 

As for you competitiveness level, it cannot be determined.
I can say that you're a good looking candidate in my opinion, but that's just my opinion.

Your level of competitiveness all depends on the other candidates applying. 

So, as mentioned above, talk to a recruiter.

Good luck!


----------



## Dhenyss

Understood, thanks!


----------



## RMCMum

I would suggest that as soon as you have your current marks and transcripts that you take them into your recruiting office so they can be put into your folder.  Do not assume they will be contacting your school, or you for that matter, in order to obtain them.  I would assume they have more to do than track down marks for hundreds of applications. Take charge and provide them with the marks yourself.


----------



## Bsomb

Yeah, but I think that they would take Math 30-1 over 30-2 any day, because it's a higher program.


----------



## SIROEW

RMCMum, my question was essentially, _*do they even look at first semester marks,* if so, how do they acquire them?_ If I were to drop them off at the recruiting center, it wouldn't be til mid February (at the earliest). In Ontario, all the civilian universities have access to them through the OUAC program, but RMC is not listed in the program, so I am assuming they can not obtain the first semester marks through that system. If they really did require an updated transcript (including first semester of grade twelve) I kind of figured they would have informed me much earlier.


----------



## blcbandit

Yeah, I was pretty confused about this as well. I personally asked my application manager during my interview and he told me that it is not required and I should not even bother. However what I am going to do is as soon as my semester is over and my transcript is updated I'll just contact him once again and see whether or not he wants to take it. I suggest you do the same as if you achieved good marks this semester it may improve your chances of being accepted.


----------



## blcbandit

Not necessarily, as when talking to my recruiters they explained to me that although the majority of my courses are advanced, they will not give it a higher standing towards academic courses. However I have a different curriculum than what you do and as a result I cannot truly say what RMC will or will not do based on your marks. My advice is to contact a recruiter and ask them whatever is on your mind.


----------



## SIROEW

Thanks blcbandit!!! This is the answer I was looking for  ;D
Good luck with your application!


----------



## Amarko87

Don't forget, they send offers for ROTP in April-June.  Anything you can do to upgrade your application before then will be considered from what I'm told.  I am submitting my last semester's college marks as soon as the CFRC opens again after the break, and I will give updates regarding volunteering, work and sports/fitness at any point I can.  Especially considering my high school marks are average and my college marks are straight A+ it will hugely benefit me.  I will submit my winter semester marks as well when the time comes, unless of course I have already received an offer, or not.  I would suggest everyone to do the same.


----------



## Amarko87

There's no set time for anything.  Look through the forum "The Recruiting Process" specifically the first sticky "Application Process Samples".

This is the link: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,35.0.html

Times are so wildly varied it's impossible to say it's 15 days this 15 days that.  But you are correct some trades to require more extensive medicals than others, and extra tests and I'm sure there are more variations.  I can't give you detailed information about that, but there are differences between trades.  The only certainty is that you will be notified between April and June about the status of your application (accepted or declined).


----------



## SIROEW

Amarko87. I would guess that you're a tad misinformed of what aircrew selection is. It is roughly a weeks worth of testing to determine whether or not you meet the minimal standards to become a CF pilot. Unlike the dates for the CFAT, the medical, and the interview, where the dates are all different for everybody, this is more of a set timing and there are only a certain number of these testings every year.

Here is a link if anybody is interested in reading up on it:
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/8w-8e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=8252
It doesn't mention any specific dates, but it gives an overview of what transpires at the testing.


Simon


----------



## Amarko87

Simon, I never mentioned the ASC as the post I was specifically replying to was speculating about medicals and tests.

How does your post move this conversation forward any further?  Explaining what it is doesn't help us answer this question.  In the Application Process Samples there is solid evidence of timelines regarding attending CFASC.


----------



## SIROEW

First of all, I misinterpreted your post. Secondly, if someone makes a mistake, it is not an invitation for you, or anyone else for that fact to act like an ass. I was not trying to "move this post forward," but rather trying to enlighten you on what the Air Crew Selection run. If it makes you any happier *I MADE A MISTAKE!!!*


----------



## Alex.Landry

The merit list is submitted around February and the board sits in early spring.

It's great to keep doing those volunteer activities, but they'll focus mostly on what they have acquired and learned from you before they merit list you.


----------



## jumbum16

Hello, I apologise in advance if someone else has already asked about this but I was wondering if I can apply for ROTP right now? I'm in grade 10 and I'm 15 years old... On the application it says 16 but do I need to have gotten my Diploma to apply? Or can I do it in grade 11 which is when i turn 16... I have really good grades, I'm fluent in French, Spanish and German, I'm in Air Cadets, and I also attend a Military academy... 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Shamrock

jumbum16 said:
			
		

> Hello, I apologise in advance if someone else has already asked about this but I was wondering if I can apply for ROTP right now? I'm in grade 10 and I'm 15 years old... On the application it says 16 but do I need to have gotten my Diploma to apply? Or can I do it in grade 11 which is when i turn 16... I have really good grades, I'm fluent in French, Spanish and German, I'm in Air Cadets, and I also attend a Military academy...
> Thank you so much!





> To qualify for ROTP, you must have completed high school with the appropriate university-oriented credits, or be in Grade 12 in an appropriate program with full expectation of successful completion. You must also be willing to complete four years of obligatory service after graduation from university


----------



## j_pow

Hi there,

I'm a 17 year old turning 18 soon. I am in grade 12 and plan on going to post secondary and doing ROTP. I just have a quick question I'm hoping you can answer!
I was just wondering if I go to civvy university after the summer will I need to go to basic training this summer coming up?
I appreciate any answers!

Thanks!


----------



## krimynal

civi university while attending RMC on ROTP programs ??? you mean DEO or ROTP ??


----------



## j_pow

I mean ROTP but from my understanding you are allowed t go to a civilian university and do officer courses in the summers.


----------



## krimynal

someone else might help you with that , i pretty much always assume ROTP to RMC ....


----------



## j_pow

Ahaha ok thank you atleast you tried!


----------



## krimynal

I know that if you ever go to RMC , you pretty much always do your Basic training in 2 sessions , the first one at RMC for the first 6 weeks of the time you being there , where you would learn the basic drill and commands , after your school year , you would go to "LA MEGA" which is the training facility of the CF in st-jean-sur-le-richelieu to complete your whole training. 

then you would complete your degree in Kingston Ontario.

someone might say what's gonna happen if you attend a civi uni while being on ROTP , or you might also call your local recruiting center , they are gonna open back on Monday


----------



## j_pow

Yah I plan on calling Monday thanks for the help reay appreciate it!


----------



## mba2011

Either way, RMC or Civi U, you do  the 2 week INDOC orientation Course at St Jean your first summer. The next summer, you're back at St Jean to do BMOQ (15 weeks for civi, 11 weeks for RMC/CMR). If you are at RMC/CMR, after INDOC at St Jean, you do FYOP (First Year Orientation Period) at RMC/CMR. The summers after BMOQ, you go on to trade specific training.


----------



## Conz

If your application is successful, you do not dictate whether you complete your degree at a civilian university or RMC: the CF does. You may get an offer for either or. If you receive an offer for ROTP through civi-u in April-May 2014, expect to go to BOTC in summer 2015.


----------



## j_pow

I would d going to university fall 2013 of that helps at all


----------



## Alex.Landry

Once you apply for the ROTP process (you should already be close to being finished that process if you're planning for this year's selection), they dictate where you go.

They will offer you either a spot at RMC, CMR or a CiviU, generally based on your degree choice, if you're already in University and based on their numbers.

You don't get to choose to go to CiviU, although you can list it as your first choice.

You will do 2-3 weeks of Indoc in August and miss the famous FYOP (lucky you).

Your BMOQ will be the next summer, however I believe CiviU BMOQ is a little longer to make up for FYOP. 

Good luck!


----------



## j_pow

Thank you!! Very helpful


----------



## luke_l

CFASC (Canadian Forces Aircrew Selection Centre) runs a course essentially every week of the year, with a few gaps for holidays.  There are so many different people applying into different entry plans that there is no way to know when you would go... but to answer the original question, its weekly.


----------



## Jon_John

krimynal said:
			
		

> thanks a lot the guy at my recruiting center sent me an email with all the info ! thanks a lot !



Can you please provide the info you received? I am in the same boat; was told to go onto the RMC website and submit supplementary forms on there using my file number; can't seem to find the link to these forms. 

Thanks. 

John


----------



## Noctis

jasph said:
			
		

> im just wondering why other people want to be in the forces... anybody else? why the army?



The experience, an amazing job, time away from home (some of us look forward to it), getting a job done properly, not aiming for a sales objective or w/e, security of employment... and the list goes on.
There are a milion reasons to serve, all of which are tempting.

On another note,
Who else is getting excited for ROTP? I've had my mind towards it intensely since about this time last year. Can't wait! I really hope to go to RMC Kingston


----------



## Big Bad Bear

What's the timeline for ROTP applicants - anyone? 

I applied around mid-November, passed the CFAT just before the Christmas break and am currently awaiting the final results for the background/criminal record check. I called my file manager today to get some updates and info and he said that he'd call next week to schedule an interview (granted, I pass the background check).

The beef of my question involves basic military qualification (BMQ). Say I get accepted into the program and enroll. When would my commitment start? Would I get the summer off after second semester exams and go to RMC or a civie U in the fall, then do BMQ once I get my degree - or would I do BMQ the summer following high-school final exams, then attend post-secondary?

Any information from knowledgeable members will be greatly appreciated!

Regards,

B


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Noctis said:
			
		

> On another note,
> Who else is getting excited for ROTP? I've had my mind towards it intensely since about this time last year. Can't wait! I really hope to go to RMC Kingston



Yes, I'm damn excited, stressed, determined and the works! I am also looking forward to attending RMC but that is not enough. We've got to earn it! Live by Ali's famous line: "I'll show you how great I am!" Never give up and you won't be let down; prove others wrong - less thinking, more feeling. Get out there and help people: volunteer. There's a boat load of stuff to do right under your nose! In addition, improve yourself! There's always something to improve. Learn some philosophy, live by a code of honour, etiquette and ethics. It may sound extreme to some but how can you, I ask, how can you help others if you can't help yourself? It makes you feel good to do the right things. It makes you feel accomplished and distinguished. There are too few people who feel this. There's nothing like it in the world.


----------



## FutureSailor

Pretty excited myself. My interview is on January 15th, in like a week!


----------



## SIROEW

Big Bad Bear said:
			
		

> The beef of my question involves basic military qualification (BMQ). Say I get accepted into the program and enroll. When would my commitment start? Would I get the summer off after second semester exams and go to RMC or a civvie U in the fall, then do BMQ once I get my degree - or would I do BMQ the summer following high-school final exams, then attend post-secondary?



If you were to get accepted to ROTP and attend RMC, you attend a two week recruit camp at CFLRS St-Jean, Quebec, in early to mid August. When you return to RMC, you will take part in the first year orientation program (FYOP) for about a month, culminating with the obstacle course, then the presentation of college cap badges. 

You will not actually complete BMOQ until the summer after your first year of university (for both RMC and civvie. U students).

Hope this helped!


----------



## SIROEW

zulu95 said:
			
		

> When I did my application I got an email that sounds similar to yours. At the bottom of the page was a link that took me to a separate website where I got the applications (.pdf files) and submitted them using my applicant number.



Would this happen to be the form titled:

*Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) - Reserve Officer Training Plan (RETP)
                             ACADEMIC ADMISSIONS QUESTIONNAIRE*

The form I am thinking about also has the RMC crest in the top left corner beside the title.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Conz

Just got my interview out of the way. I'm definitely excited about this year's application. Now, here comes the waiting game!


----------



## Pte. Jay

Hey fellas,

So I was looking through the RMC application package recently and noticed the mention of a Junior Officer Entry Plan (for 16 year old applicants). Anyone have any clue what that is? Is it just early acceptance to ROTP, but you still have to complete grade 12, or anything similar to the preparatory year at RMC Saint-Jean? I tried the search function, but had little success, so if a forum thread does exist on this topic, please direct me to it. 

Regards,
       JayB


----------



## lasts3cond

Hello guys , I'm planning on Apply to the ROTP Program but i'm kind of struggling with how to even apply. 

1)In this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FywEvzMZXAQ , She clams that you are automatically applying for RMC when you're doing this application right ? So For the 3rd university of prefrence Am i suppose to write down RMC?

2) For part 8 I am confused because it asks for your university Preference , I just applied for 10 different programs at 10 different universities so .. What am I suppose to put down in my questionare for my 3 uni preferences? What if I don't get accepted into the Univeristies I wrote down in my Questionare?

3) Same goes for degree of preference , I applied to all accounting or business administration programs So do I just write down .. Account , business administration , Business management ?

4) For Part 9 , I know I will be graduating this year , so should I be just filling it out as if I were already a high school graduate ?

5) Lastly for part 11 , I'll be writing a short essay about my reasons to applying for attending RMC. Am I trying to answer why I wish to attend RMC? Or I am trying to answer Why I want to do the ROTP Program? Are there any tips you guys can give me which would help in the response ?


Okay next i'm on this site , https://moodle.rmc.ca/php_apps/forms/index.php/en/admission/application/index/435962705636434f4a694f4d47237a763f5272214d717d422e27507a6d 

What do I do when i'm finished with my questiionare and have my transcripts scanned ? How do I get an applicant Number ?

Sorry for answer such stupid questions , I just want to be as thorough as possible , I don't want to mess this application up !


----------



## George Wallace

Are you taking any ENGLISH classes?  They may help; especially in writting your essay.  Your post is so difficult to read, it has appearances that you have ADD or something else that muddles your thought process.  

Most, if not all, your questions have been answered already.  Did you read any of the other posts in this forum?


----------



## lasts3cond

Okay I reworded a few things , And reorganized it , hopefully its better


----------



## Alex.Landry

My friend.

These are things you should be asking your recruiter (You'll have a Chain of Command in the military).

Most use this board for general questions regarding RMC and CMR.

These questions are more specific and I would feel uncomfortable answering them as they may directly affect your enrolment.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Alex.Landry

This TP is generally for CEGEP graduates that do the famous "Prep Year" at CMR.

If you're in Quebec and you're finished Sec V, go for it!

If you're in any other province, get you High School Diploma and go for the Reg TP!


----------



## SIROEW

lasts3cond said:
			
		

> 5) Lastly for part 11 , I'll be writing a short essay about my reasons to applying for attending RMC. Am I trying to answer why I wish to attend RMC? Or I am trying to answer Why I want to do the ROTP Program? Are there any tips you guys can give me which would help in the response ?



The question that you are supposed to answer is:

*Please explain your reason/s for wanting to attend your first choice of academic institution?*

An _"academic institution"_ is a university. If you put RMC as your first choice, tell them why. Same for CMR - St. Jean or a civilian university.

No where in the question does it mention anything about ROTP.


Good luck!


----------



## lasts3cond

It says RMC , not a civilian University tho :S

 PART 11 – Reasons for Attending RMCC
Please answer the following question in the space provided.
Please explain your reason/s for wanting to attend the Royal Military College of Canada?


----------



## SIROEW

I typed _ROTP Academic Questionnaire_ into Google, hit the search button, then entered the first link, bringing up the application. When I scrolled down to the essay, the question was the same as I wrote earlier. That is also the identical form I received from the recruiting centre. Either way, there's nothing about ROTP, and you're essentially answering the same question, unless you wanted to go to civvie U, then you should download the form from Google.

Hope that helped a little!


----------



## j_pow

Hi

I'm just wondering what degrees the canadian forces want you to take if you are doing ROTP? I really want to be an infantry officer or infantry soldier (if i dont do ROTP)  but I've promised my parents I would also go to university. The only university courses that interest me is kinesiology but RMC doesn't offer it. I'm just wondering if the forces would allow me to go to a civvy university such as the university of calgary if I take kinesiology there or if I will have to join reserves in Calgary and hope for reimbursement.

So to sum it up is it possible to take kinesiology, while getting my education paid for, and becoming an Infantry officer
or
will i need to become a reserve in Calgary and just get reimbursement


----------



## jwtg

Unless degree requirements have changed and I missed it, Infantry Officers (as well as several other trades) are permitted to pursue any degree.  That being said, when you apply to ROTP, it is possible that you will receive an offer of enrollment which stipulates that you must attend RMC.  If that is the case, then you will have to either decline the offer, or study something that RMC *does* offer.

It is possible that you receive an offer to study under the ROTP at a civilian university, in which case kinesiology would be okay.


----------



## j_pow

yah thats what I was hoping would be the case but I talked to a recruiter and she said that it would be considered a waste of money in the Canadian Forces eyes so I'm hoping she is wrong because I do really want to be a Infantry Officer but take Kinesiology


----------



## j_pow

just talked to another recruiter and he said that kinesiology would work! guess I should just apply and see what happens!


----------



## Journeyman

I'm not a Recruiter, and anyone who's been on the site for more than 20 minutes knows that I don't _remotely_ have the patience to be a Recruiter.

I am, however, Infantry.  I believe that a degree in kinesiology is MUCH more useful than some of the basket-weaving degrees and academic programs out there.  To my mind, it makes worlds more sense to have an officer knowledgeable about strength & conditioning, sport psychology, exercise mechanics, etc, than one able to wax eloquently on lesbian womens' studies or Marxist labour history.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## DAA

j_pow said:
			
		

> yah thats what I was hoping would be the case but I talked to a recruiter and she said that it would be considered a waste of money in the Canadian Forces eyes so I'm hoping she is wrong because I do really want to be a Infantry Officer but take Kinesiology



Maybe that Recruiter might want to call this guy ----->  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/sa-ns/ab/sobv-vbos-eng.asp?mAction=View&mBiographyID=304

and tell him that a Degree in Kinesiology is a "waste of money in the CF's eyes".  I am sure he would really love to hear that one!!!


----------



## SIROEW

Its not that a degree in kinesiology is a waste of money, but that it is much more cost effective to send someone to RMC instead of a civilian university. That is what I have heard from many people, including recruiters.


----------



## DAA

SIROEW said:
			
		

> Its not that a degree in kinesiology is a waste of money, but that it is much more cost effective to send someone to RMC instead of a civilian university. That is what I have heard from many people, including recruiters.



Cost Effective?  You need to rethink that one?  Factoring in the infrastructure costs, wages for staff and the fact that students receive a salary on top of that are just a few fiscal issues.  I believe thee benefits are that the education is "delivered" within a structured military environment that the potential graduate will be subject to upon completion/graduatioon.


----------



## SIROEW

DAA said:
			
		

> Students receive a salary.



Students enrolled in ROTP will receive a salary no matter what. Whether they attend RMC or a civilian institution will have no bearing on if they get paid or not. And like I said, the information I provided was from a recruiter, so its not like I just pulled it out of nowhere.


----------



## ballz

I believe there is a thread about this, "the utility of a military college" or something. There's a lot of info in there, including concrete numbers, that would probably end this debate, but I believe the whole premise was "is it the extra cost of RMC worth it for the product we are getting."


----------



## j_pow

Really appreciate all the posts! I'm getting questions I wanted answered I didn't even ask! From my understanding (just from research and recruiters) is they want students to go to RMC not really because of costs but because you will be in a military environment in hopes of you staying in the military. I talked to the same recruiter that said it was a waste of money and she took back what she said saying "canadian forces would rather you stay past your 4 years service so when becoming an infantry officer we would rather you take military studies" now I know this is pretty obvious but I thought I would share!


----------



## Ross1

jwtg said:
			
		

> Unless degree requirements have changed and I missed it, Infantry Officers (as well as several other trades) are permitted to pursue any degree.



Hi there, what are some of the other trades?


----------



## MJP

DAA said:
			
		

> Cost Effective?  You need to rethink that one?



Well it is more cost effective to fill RMC before other avenues in the sense that a great deal of RMC costs are sunk costs.  They are borne regardless of the number of students so it makes sense to maximize the number of students that are there.


----------



## jwtg

Ross1 said:
			
		

> Hi there, what are some of the other trades?



At the time of my enrollment, the trades that I was aware of (and can recall right now) were: Pilot, ACSO, AEC, Infantry, Armoured, Artillery, MARS, and LOG.

I have heard rumors since then of trades having their degree requirements changed.  My trade wasn't affected so I didn't pay much attention; however, I believe that ACSO, AEC, Infantry, Armoured, Artillery and MARS still accept any degree, while logistics may have changed their degree requirements.  I have no idea what the status is for pilots.

This is a starting point, but recruiting centers would have access to up-to-date and accurate lists of trades/degree requirements.


----------



## lasts3cond

Alright , I guess theres two different versions of the questionare


----------



## Noctis

SIROEW said:
			
		

> If you were to get accepted to ROTP and attend RMC, you attend a two week recruit camp at CFLRS St-Jean, Quebec, in early to mid August. When you return to RMC, you will take part in the first year orientation program (FYOP) for about a month, culminating with the obstacle course, then the presentation of college cap badges.
> 
> You will not actually complete BMOQ until the summer after your first year of university (for both RMC and civvie. U students).
> 
> Hope this helped!



Thank you very much, I was wondering about that. MPs inbound.
Getting very excited myself! I do hope I get to go to RMC 
Hope to see all of you in Kingston soon!


----------



## Pte. Jay

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## zulu95

I just went in for my interview about a week ago and while I was there I began talking to the Sgt. running the front desk, one of the things that he mentioned is that for the upcoming academic year, unless your program is not offered at RMC, if you are accepted into the ROTP you will be attending RMC. Therefore I would suggest writing the essay on why you want to attend RMC as you will very likley be going there if accepted.


----------



## kimbrian

Hi. I'm a Naval reservist from Toronto and been in for 2 years now.
I began my component transfer process late November and completed the interview on 6 Dec 12
and now, of course, I'm just waiting and waiting. 
The trades: 1. Infantry Officer 2. Armour Officer 3. Artillery Officer

I hear from my BMQ buddies who were transferred to ROTP 2012-2013 in Civi U 
and he tells me that he got his news in friggin' June.
Personally, that wasn't a great news. 

But we'll wait and see!


----------



## Noctis

kimbrian said:
			
		

> I hear from my BMQ buddies who were transferred to ROTP 2012-2013 in Civi U
> and he tells me that he got his news in friggin' June.
> Personally, that wasn't a great news.



When did he apply?  It's my understanding that the sooner you apply in the process, the sooner you get a response.


----------



## Ross1

jwtg said:
			
		

> At the time of my enrollment, the trades that I was aware of (and can recall right now) were: Pilot, ACSO, AEC, Infantry, Armoured, Artillery, MARS, and LOG.
> 
> I have heard rumors since then of trades having their degree requirements changed.  My trade wasn't affected so I didn't pay much attention; however, I believe that ACSO, AEC, Infantry, Armoured, Artillery and MARS still accept any degree, while logistics may have changed their degree requirements.  I have no idea what the status is for pilots.
> 
> This is a starting point, but recruiting centers would have access to up-to-date and accurate lists of trades/degree requirements.



Great information, thank you.


----------



## ryguy16

If you just enroll as an infantry soldier can you become an officer? and how long would it take. Also if you get into RMC, would you be promoted and rank up faster if you were to just enroll?


----------



## MikeL

To answer your title,  no you do not have to attend RMC to be a Officer.  You must have a university degree,  or in the process of getting one how ever.  Not sure what the requirements regarding education there is for a CFR.

If you enroll as a NCM there are programs that will allow you to go to university.  As well at the rank of Sgt/PO2(?) and above some may be eligible for a Commission From the Ranks.

Not sure if being a RMC graduate would make you get any promotion faster.  Promotions are based on your qualifications/experience,  time in, and your own merit.  Plus other factors.

Is your goal to climb through the ranks as quickly as possible?


PS,  a little research can go a long way.  Lots of info already on these forums and the CF Recruiting website.

The links below would be a good starting place for you.
http://forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96
http://forces.ca/en/page/serviceoptions-123#officers-3


----------



## Alex.Landry

Your application date has nothing to do with your selection date.

The board sits when the board sits (usually around February) and selections usually start rolling out mid to late April.

The selections then extend toward August. Just up till Indoc. starts.


----------



## Noctis

Thanks for the info, I stand corrected.


----------



## gabrielgp

I have question regarding the prerequisites for the Bachelor of Arts program, i want to become an infantry officer and on this website http://www.rmc.ca/ it says the prerequisites list that calculus is recommend, but as for http://www.forces.ca/interactive/rmc/kingston/index.html it explains that i only have to take mathematics up to grade 11. Taking calculus in grade 12 would lower my overall gpa , if it's not necessary to take calculus what would you guys believe the the best course of action?


----------



## Tape

Well on the site it says you need to have at least a 70% minimum average, but there will be some competition involved among the applicants. What I got from this site my friend showed me: "Six U or M credits including ENG4U and one of MHF4U, MCF3M or MCR3U. Students must have achieved 70% or better in each of the required courses and an overall 70% on the six U/M courses.
Selection is based on academic performance and extracurricular activities demonstrating leadership potential. Students with any marks less than 80% must demonstrate excellent leadership skills in
order to be competitive.
All applications are pre-screened for suitability at Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres before being sent forward for consideration. Comparisons with the OUAC application process are not practical.
Additional Admission Criteria: Potential candidates for RMC are well-rounded individuals; to evaluate this balance, they are assessed in two ways: 1. Academic Performance: To ensure that the
applicant has the proper prerequisites to enter the program of choice at RMC, the assessment will consist of a review of Grade 10, 11 and 12 marks, with the final year of secondary school results
carrying the most weight. As a general guideline, in order to ensure a competitive file, it is recommended that an applicant have no mark below 80%. 2. Personal Suitability: This is an assessment of a
candidate's leadership, managerial, administrative, people and interpersonal skills. These skills will have manifested themselves through such activities as holding down a job, mentoring, tutoring,
lifeguarding, being a camp counsellor, being a member of a committee at school or in the community, playing sports, involvement in cadets, volunteering, etc. Before applying to RMC, candidates
must choose a career in the Canadian Forces. To help with choosing a career, or to have"

http://electronicinfo.ca/cms/files/en/programs.pdf

Here's another site you could look at: http://www.electronicinfo.ca/en/page.php?id=35&t=university&u=572098 

I'm not sure which program you're interested in, but you can choose in the link. 

It's up to you whether you should do it or not. If you think you can manage to pull a high mark in Calculus - go for it.


----------



## Noctis

You can also start your own business with an employee while holding down a full-time job and volunteering. That helped me tremendously during my interview and can more than compensate average-ish grades.

Just food for thought.


----------



## gabrielgp

Hello, While reading on some of these forums here i have notice many people applying to RMC already are in cadets or the reserves.
I am not in the either, will this give me a great disadvantage?
I also have 85% average.

Also I know this isn't much for extra circular activities but does this look decent?
-4 years on a  rugby team
-Martial arts for 10 years
-lifeguard
-cross country
 Also i plan on trying to do co-op for grade 11 and working with the Armed forces.
I know nobody knows the answer to this unless i actually apply but in general sense what do you guys think?


----------



## Noctis

gabrielgp said:
			
		

> Hello, While reading on some of these forums here i have notice many people applying to RMC already are in cadets or the reserves.
> I am not in the either, will this give me a great disadvantage?



No.


----------



## jwtg

Noctis said:
			
		

> No.


While this answer isn't wrong, it isn't very informative either.

The truth is that you will not receive any marks against you, or a direct disadvantage, on your application for not having been in cadets or the reserves.  Reservists apply for component transfers to the reg force (unless of course they released at some point, and are coming in from civi street) and I'm not 100% sure if they're included in the recruiting goals for ROTP from the civi population, or if there are separate targets for CTs.  

The only disadvantage you would have against people with prior experience in either cadets or the reserves is that those people may have more examples of teamwork, leadership, and the other things they're looking for in the interview.  Basically, they have an experience that you do not have which gives them an advantage in that sense.  I had prior CF time but applied as a civilian (long story) and was able to use my experience in the forces to my advantage in the application.  The recruiter was convinced that I, more than most, knew what I was getting into and I was obviously able to demonstrate more knowledge of my desired trades and life in the CF in general, having had some experience in it.

So my point is this:  you will not be docked points for not having done cadets or reserves, but you will be competing with people who may have these experiences and will therefore have the possible advantage of using their experiences to their favor.  That being said, you probably have experiences they don't, so the onus is on you to find a way to market your experience as valuable to the CF, and valuable in preparing you to embark on a career as an officer.

As far as what you posted about your competitiveness- no one here can tell you how competitive you are.  It's all about how you stack up against the competition.  X # of spots will go to X # of people from the top of the list.  That's how simple it is.  Some years have stronger applicants than others, and that determines how competitive you will be.

Don't fret or worry, just get out and make yourself as competitive as possible.  Volunteer, find leadership opportunities and positions, work, do things that make you a better applicant than the next guy walking in the door.

Good luck.


----------



## daniel12

I am thinking of doing co-op in the armed forces too in grade 11. What kind of stuff do they do there and will it look good on my RMC application? Sorry for hi-jacking if I did.


----------



## gabrielgp

Thanks for the awesome answer jwtg and noctis.

As for what daniel said i am quite curious too for what the co-op would be like, if anyone has experiance or knows please share.  ;D


----------



## helmer16

Hello

I am currently in first year of a Civil Engineering technology course at Lethbridge College. I hope to attend RMC in the Reserve Entry Training program and obtain an actual degree in Civil Engineering. If RETP is not an option, I hope to attend through continuing studies, as i am awaiting my application to be reviewed for joining the reserves here in Alberta. My course is two years long (Condensed from 3 years) and i obtain a college degree (Equivalent to Ontario advanced diploma). I understand the PLAR system, but am wondering if it is a waste of my time and more importantly a waste of the CF's time. I read that college transfers are possible, but what would my chances honestly be? Should i even consider credit to be transferred or should i simply stick with the reserves and attend a civilian university, to obtain my degree. Any information is greatly appreciated. Also be as pessimistic as possible, a no is a no and i will accept that over the false hope of thinking something might transfer!

Thanks
Henry


----------



## The_Falcon

helmer16 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I am currently in first year of a Civil Engineering technology course at Lethbridge College. I hope to attend RMC in the Reserve Entry Training program and obtain an actual degree in Civil Engineering. If RETP is not an option, I hope to attend through continuing studies, as i am awaiting my application to be reviewed for joining the reserves here in Alberta. My course is two years long (Condensed from 3 years) and i obtain a college degree (Equivalent to Ontario advanced diploma). I understand the PLAR system, but am wondering if it is a waste of my time and more importantly a waste of the CF's time. I read that college transfers are possible, but what would my chances honestly be? Should i even consider credit to be transferred or should i simply stick with the reserves and attend a civilian university, to obtain my degree. Any information is greatly appreciated. Also be as pessimistic as possible, a no is a no and i will accept that over the false hope of thinking something might transfer!
> 
> Thanks
> Henry



It's the PLAR cell's job to do PLAR's.  If you think you would be wasting your time, that's a personal issue.   If you spend time reading the boards, no one here can comment on what may or may not happen in individual cases.  It's a simple matter of we can't see your file, and therefore cannot assess it's merit, or in this case credentials. If you want an answer you have to go through the process simple as that.


----------



## Loachman

There is only one way to get an accurate answer to your question: see a recruiter.


----------



## DAA

If memory serves me correct, RETP is highly competitive and positions are extremely limited (15 a year).  Just remember, that under the RETP program, you pay for your studies unlike ROTP students.

The application deadline for Fall 2013 was 15 Jan....so if you haven't already applied, you are probably too late.

Good luck!


----------



## helmer16

Ya I figured I would get my diploma and then transfer to RMC. Thanks this is all good info!


----------



## ott33

This forum is great, definitely answered many questions I had. I am in the application process and hoping it all works out. I am applying for Infantry, Armour, and Pilot. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## daniel12

I am currently in grade 10 and up until now have done nothing in terms of extra-curriculars (grade 9-now). I have around an 80 average and am looking to add some extra curriculars in. In the coming months, I plan to join my school dragonboat team. At the beginning of grade 11, I plan to join my schools student council, Prefect (something my school does where the students organize big events) and a leadership course, join a sport or 2 and join air cadets in September. I was wondering what kind of volunteering I can do that will look good on my RMC application. I don't think walking a dog will look as good as helping at a school gathering. What valuble volunteering options is there that won't interfere with my schooling?


----------



## Noctis

Get a job.
Buy a car.
Join your local Red Cross disaster response team. We're always looking for more people.

This will have accomplished 2 things:
1) You'll have a job, with money. For a young lad, this is a great display of responsibility.
2) You'll get volunteering experience, you'll have a car (necessary to pick-up chicks, bicycles aren't Cool anymore)
3) You'll be the coolest kid in town.  :threat:

Seriously though, getting a part-time job is probably the best thing you could do right now.  Work on weekends, and spend time in the gym on week-day mornings/evenings.  If you need a job and you're here in Montreal's South-Shore, I could hire you at my store and give you good rep if you're a good worker. (p.s.: it's an airsoft store, aren't you excited? )


----------



## daniel12

Any places that look better than others in terms of a part time job? I would love to work at an airsoft store but I'm in Toronto and only ALMOST 16 years old


----------



## Noctis

Any job will do, it just shows you are responsible. Make sure your employer respects you and sees that you do a good job.
Best place to apply is a grocery store, they hire 365 days a year, usually fresh, young meat as yourself.
Give it a swing! You'll make some money too, ain't that awesome?  Great for your resume and it will give you something to talk about during your interview.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Even McDonald's provides a good promotion system and gives young employees plenty of qualities and opportunities to advance in their system.

They've been one of Canada's best employers for young workers for years.


----------



## Noctis

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Even McDonald's provides a good promotion system and gives young employees plenty of qualities and opportunities to advance in their system.



And a very structured and regimental work environment, EXCELLENT experience for the forces, and will give you lots to talk about during your interview (especially if you get promoted to be a manager! That would be awesome!!)
Whereever you choose to work, make sure you give it your 100%. Your employer needs to be extremely satisfied of your performance.

Good luck champ, make us proud!


----------



## scriptox

It's important to note that quality should prevail over quantity in this case. Sure you can have a lot of extra curricular activities and can have the ability to recite all that you've done in the past 4 years under 30 seconds, but what does that prove? You'll need to be able to relate what you've done in the past with how it has helped you grow in a responsible aspect and a leadership aspect. Emphasis on the latter of the two. I applied to RMC with around 4-5 extra curricular activities on my application but was able to elaborate on what those activities have taught me in terms of, like I said before, responsibility and leadership. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## nursekatrina

Hey Everyone,

This is my first post but I have been a lurker on here for a couple of years.

Just thought I would Introduce myself.
My name is Katrina.
I am applying for ROTP Nursing Officer.
I am a Licensed Practical Nurse (LPN) and have been doing it for about 2 and a half years.  
I have applied to the BScN program at University of New Brunswick and University of Ottawa.

Here is my timeline so far.

Applied Online:   Oct 30th, 2012
First contact from the recruiting centre: Dec 10th, 2012
CFAT, Interview and Medical: Dec 12th, 2012
Supplementary Medical forms submitted: Dec 13th, 2012
Deemed Medically Fit by Ottawa: Jan 23rd, 2013


----------



## Conz

Good luck on your interview, Katrina! Also, welcome to the waiting game.


----------



## Globemaster77

Just completed my one day processing, consisting of CFAT, interview and medical.

Applied for Pilot, Aerospace Control Officer and Aerospace Engineering Officer.
Anyone else apply for these?

My CFAT score was "above average" and I was told that I "did very well" on your interview.
I feel that I did fairly well.
waiting game now I guess.


----------



## nursekatrina

Thanks Conz! I did my Interview back in December tho but thanks for the luck!


----------



## Cui

So, after doing the medical and interview, I am now again merit listed for MARS and Logistics Officer. 

I did my CFAT 2 years ago and I was told that my score was above average. As well I think I did pretty well on my interview.

I'm going to drop off an updated transcript to the recruiting centre next week. However, I'm a bit worried as I didn't do as well as I hoped last semester, but let's just see how it goes. 

Good luck to everyone still in the process, I have a good feeling about this year


----------



## Globemaster77

Cui said:
			
		

> So, after doing the medical and interview, I am now again merit listed for MARS and Logistics Officer.
> 
> I did my CFAT 2 years ago and I was told that my score was above average. As well I think I did pretty well on my interview.
> 
> I'm going to drop off an updated transcript to the recruiting centre next week. However, I'm a bit worried as I didn't do as well as I hoped last semester, but let's just see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in the process, I have a good feeling about this year



They told you you've been merit listed already? When did you have your interview? The only thing they told me was my weakness was the fact that I didn't have noticable work experience, they told me that if I get rejected, get some work expeirence and university and try again next year.
I was told I was competitive but they also told me that there are thousands of applicants, some better than I. I think they want me to remember that it will be very competitive and that there is chance I may not get in. They showed me the slots they had for this year, AEC was only 12 and AERE 26. Pilot 51. They pick from thousands.


----------



## Cui

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> They told you you've been merit listed already? When did you have your interview? The only thing they told me was my weakness was the fact that I didn't have noticable work experience, they told me that if I get rejected, get some work expeirence and university and try again next year.
> I was told I was competitive but they also told me that there are thousands of applicants, some better than I. I think they want me to remember that it will be very competitive and that there is chance I may not get in. They showed me the slots they had for this year, AEC was only 12 and AERE 26. Pilot 51. They pick from thousands.



I did my interview in December before the winter break. Though I was never told the number of slots available. Though I did have some work experience, it's not a lot, and being a second year university student, it's my last chance at getting in. If not, then I have to go back and try for DEO when I finish school, oh well.


----------



## Globemaster77

Cui said:
			
		

> I did my interview in December before the winter break. Though I was never told the number of slots available. Though I did have some work experience, it's not a lot, and being a second year university student, it's my last chance at getting in. If not, then I have to go back and try for DEO when I finish school, oh well.



The occupations I applied for are as follows:
Pilot (will replace due to vision) 51 slots, the most applicacants
AEC- only 12 slots year, one of the worst years for this occupations. 
AERE- 26 slots this year, decent.


----------



## daniel12

Noctis said:
			
		

> You can also start your own business with an employee while holding down a full-time job and volunteering. That helped me tremendously during my interview and can more than compensate average-ish grades.
> 
> Just food for thought.



What do you mean? I am not understanding fully


----------



## SIROEW

It means it gave him the opportunity to talk about things he experienced. Those experiences are generally the kind of things that interviewers are looking for.


----------



## SIROEW

Cui said:
			
		

> I was never told the number of slots available.



When I first went to the recruiting centre I didn't know either, but I asked the woman at the front desk and she was able to pull something up with all of the occupations and how many applicants will be accepted for them.


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

*Hey guys! *
I just wanted to post an update for my application.
Background Info: 
- High School Gr. 12 Student
- Applied for ROTP; trades MARS and LOG
- Applied for the Arts Program 
- Applied early in September

So the whole application process went okay.
My military counselor said that my Aptitude Test was average and that I qualified for my trades.
He also said that if I was to be accepted into ROTP,
I would most likely go to St. Jean for the first year.
Also when I finished my interview, the counselor said that he found me eligible for ROTP,
and that I was an average applicant.
My medical was passed, my background check went smoothly, the telephone interviews were completed,
and I was merit listed the day the recruiting office came back from winter break.
Also I was told that selections will be made *Late March 2013*.
-------
I'm not sure if we are allowed to state how many spots are available for the trades since my counselor did state
that no information is allowed to leave the room (but I'm pretty sure he meant that for the questions).

Overall, I'll say that I'm not very competitive for ROTP and I have my options open, but the experience has been great.
I'll come back to say if I got in or not.
Ciao.
--
*P.s I would love to answer PMs, but I apologize beforehand if I do not come around to answering them as I rarely come online anymore.*


----------



## Globemaster77

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> *Hey guys! *
> I just wanted to post an update for my application.
> Background Info:
> - High School Gr. 12 Student
> - Applied for ROTP; trades MARS and LOG
> - Applied for the Arts Program
> - Applied early in September
> 
> So the whole application process went okay.
> My military counselor said that my Aptitude Test was average and that I qualified for my trades.
> He also said that if I was to be accepted into ROTP,
> I would most likely go to St. Jean for the first year.
> Also when I finished my interview, the counselor said that he found me eligible for ROTP,
> and that I was an average applicant.
> My medical was passed, my background check went smoothly, the telephone interviews were completed,
> and I was merit listed the day the recruiting office came back from winter break.
> Also I was told that selections will be made *Late March 2013*.
> -------
> I'm not sure if we are allowed to state how many spots are available for the trades since my counselor did state
> that no information is allowed to leave the room (but I'm pretty sure he meant that for the questions).
> 
> Overall, I'll say that I'm not very competitive for ROTP and I have my options open, but the experience has been great.
> I'll come back to say if I got in or not.
> Ciao.
> --
> *P.s I would love to answer PMs, but I apologize beforehand if I do not come around to answering them as I rarely come online anymore.*



If you're an average applicant, your odds are difficult to calculate. If you're in the higher range of that average area, you may receive a last minute offer. 
My recruiter said I was "competitive" but even that can't promise me a spot since there are such little spots. Our military funding is tiny.


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> If you're an average applicant, your odds are difficult to calculate.


Honestly, I realize my chances of getting in are very slim. So when my counselor went on for half an hour describing ROTP life to me, 
and telling me how he would contact me if I was to get in, I was like WHY YOU PHUNKING WITH MA HEART!?
But anywho, it has been a great ride so far! If I was to get in I'd take it no doubt, but I'm not sure if there would be a next time if I don't get in.
Also I'm pretty sure I've read a couple of comments by people from the '11-'12 and '12-'13 ROTP threads that said they were told that they were competitive, however when the results came out, they weren't accepted.
However I'll pray in the end that you and me both get in.
Ciao
..
Ps. I think it would be good to keep your options open and have the possibility of not getting in set in your mind; it can ruin a lot of things if you don't get in.


----------



## Globemaster77

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> Honestly, I realize my chances of getting in are very slim. So when my counselor went on for half an hour describing ROTP life to me,
> and telling me how he would contact me if I was to get in, I was like WHY YOU PHUNKING WITH MA HEART!?
> But anywho, it has been a great ride so far! If I was to get in I'd take it no doubt, but I'm not sure if there would be a next time if I don't get in.
> Also I'm pretty sure I've read a couple of comments by people from the '11-'12 and '12-'13 ROTP threads that said they were told that they were competitive, however when the results came out, they weren't accepted.
> However I'll pray in the end that you and me both get in.
> Ciao
> ..
> Ps. I think it would be good to keep your options open and have the possibility of not getting in set in your mind; it can ruin a lot of things if you don't get in.



Yeah definitely. That would be amazing.


----------



## C.Anne

Well I went through my interview, medical and cfat in December. After my Cfat I was told I had scored high enough to qualify for my trade (nursing officer) however, in my interview I was told it was something I could improve on. He followed that comment with "anything less than perfect can be improved on" so it definitely left me feeling a little open ended on how well I actually did. After my interview I was told that I was considered competitive and, provided my medical files came back ok, I would be merit listed. So that all went pretty well I think. 
There are not a lot of positions, though, as I was told and am sure you all know. So when I was asked if I had a backup plan my response was to go to school (which I have recently been accepted to, as nursing officers have to go to civi u) and keep applying until I am accepted. He seemed impressed that I was still going to go through with my career choice even if I were to not get accepted this year. He then said that if I am not accepted he can switch my application over to reserves and that if I do the reserves for a year and reapply next year my file will be more competitive. 
I am currently waiting for Ottawa to get back with my medical files. But to anyone feeling down because the chances are slim, honestly the chances are slim for everyone simply because of the number of people applying compared to the spots available. 
If this is really what you want to do though, I would suggest not letting that deter you. I think joining the reserves for a year is a great way to get your foot in the door and give you a taste of it while you wait to reapply
Well that's my  :2c: and a quick update in my application so far  
Good luck to everyone applying this year!


----------



## ouellette9

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to know how many people are studying at the RMC Kingston and CMR St-Jean. 

If anyone knows it, just answer me!

Thank you!


----------



## dapaterson

For RMC Kingston, are you looking at undergrad only?  Full time only?  Depending on how you ask the question, the answer will vary significantly.


----------



## ouellette9

I mean students that are actually full time studying. Sorry for this.


----------



## dapaterson

ouellette9 said:
			
		

> I mean students that are actually full time studying. Sorry for this.



Again, by full-time students are you asking only about undergrads (ROTP) or are you including masters and doctoral students?


----------



## ouellette9

Those in the ROTP.


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

All undergraduate students in RMC are covered under the ROTP and *must be apart* of the Forces, 
the graduate programs on the other hand do accept civilians.  


> While the undergraduate program at the Royal Military College is only open to those individuals looking for careers in the Canadian Armed Forces, the graduate program at RMC is open to both military personnel and civilians (non-military personal)


_Retrieved from:_ http://www.rmc.ca/aca/me-gm/gs-es/index-eng.asp _at 27/01/2013 10:27pm_

Furthermore on the Wikipedia page for RMC it states that there are a total of 1,032 full time undergraduate students studying there.

Also, here are the total number of positions being offered at RMC for the 2013-2014 Academic Year.
(Remember that this is how many RMC is giving out, so if the required positions of trades is higher then those numbers, thats where civilian university offers come out)

*Arts -* 60 (+60 transfers from St. Jean)
(English, Business Administration, French Studies, History, Politics, Economics, and Military Psychology and Leadership). 

*Science -* 70 (+60 transfers from St. Jean)
(Chemistry, Computer Science, Physics, Mathematics, and Space Science). 

*Engineering - * 70 (+60 transfers from St. Jean)
(Chemical Engineering, Civil Engineering, Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, and Aeronautical Engineering).

So the total of 1st Year positions available at RMC Kingston and St. Jean are a total 380 spots. Remember the Forces may want more bodies to fill trades that number more then those spots.
Ciao.
------
Ps.
If you're wondering where I got this information from...
Arts http://www.electronicinfo.ca/en/program-details.php?pcode=0_572098_892_0
Engineering http://www.electronicinfo.ca/en/program-details.php?pcode=0_572098_914_0
Science http://www.electronicinfo.ca/en/program-details.php?pcode=0_572098_913_0


----------



## ouellette9

So I applied for AEC and went through all the process which is the component transfer because I am actually in the reserv. The guy at the interview told me that I was very competitive. Next step is to pass my medical exam on febuary 20. I am a junior so I need the prep year at St-Jean. I hope I'll get the job and see few people there!


----------



## jwtg

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> All undergraduate students in RMC are covered under the ROTP and *must be apart* of the Forces,
> the graduate programs on the other hand do accept civilians. _Retrieved from:_ http://www.rmc.ca/aca/me-gm/gs-es/index-eng.asp _at 27/01/2013 10:27pm_


No.

There are a few OCdts taken each year under the RETP (Reserve Entry Training Plan) who are not part of the ROTP.  There is also Otter Squadron, composed of UTPNCM (University Training Plan for Non-Commissioned Members), although the latest news is that Otter sqn is being phased out.  Further, there are interest only students (frequently athletes and sometimes civilian as well) as well as local reservists who pursue undergraduate studies at RMC.

Just a friendly reminder to make sure your facts are indeed valid before propagating them.  

For the OP, if you're trying to get a sense of how many people are going to be joining RMC/CMR in any given year, then you need to bear in mind that the positions available very from year to year.  Only recruiters would have access to accurate info.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Alright.

The way RMC is being looked at in this context is as an actual University.

RMC produces "Officers well-educated". Which means they don't have set numbers like Civilian universities.

They will continue accepting people until they have filled all the positions they need to fill for that year.


----------



## Kayghee

Like Skeletor said, you can change from being a soldier to an officer. In my year there's someone who used to be a MCpl and is now studying to become an officer.

Also, regarding your question about RMC:
Ideally, yes, RMC graduates are promoted faster because the point of RMC is to build up officers well-educated. Going through a military school versus a civilian university is 'supposed' to give you an upper hand because that's exactly the point of the school being there in the first place.

Now, this isn't always the case and as such it's only a correlation and not a causation.
In the end, it all depends on the individual's drive to succeed.


----------



## Journeyman

Focus people.... the poster's original question was "how many people are studying at RMC..."

From my passing familiarity, usually no more than 20 or so are actually _studying_.   >


----------



## jwtg

Kayghee said:
			
		

> Like Skeletor said, you can change from being a soldier to an officer. In my year there's someone who used to be a MCpl and is now studying to become an officer.


UTPNCM Candidates.  There are many of these throughout the country, some at RMC (Otter Squadron) and some at civi universities.



> Also, regarding your question about RMC:
> Ideally, yes, RMC graduates are promoted faster because the point of RMC is to build up officers well-educated. Going through a military school versus a civilian university is 'supposed' to give you an upper hand because that's exactly the point of the school being there in the first place.


I have yet to see the document which states that RMC graduates are _ideally_ promoted more quickly than their DEO/Civ U counterparts.  The advantages RMC provide are that there is a possibility that you will be better known throughout your branch, having had 4 years to meet other officers both in training and those already commissioned (through events like RMC MOC weekend, etc.) and that you may have the advantage of better training during your school time, having access to officers/NCMs every day of the year, as well as mandatory SLT, athletics (including a higher PT standard) and other things like that.  

These, however, have no weight on a PER unless they somehow improve your standing, such as having a bilingual profile because you learned French at RMC.  In that case, you would have a slight advantage come PER time because you are bilingual, not because you went to RMC.

There is no direction connection between RMC and quicker promotions; early promotions are often based on time in and courses completed, while senior promotions are theoretically based on merit (not interested in debating the quality of the current PER/promotion system) and not based on where you got your degree.


> Now, this isn't always the case and as such it's only a correlation and not a causation.


I don't even accept that proposition that there is a correlation, unless you're willing to provide hard statistics, rather than your own assumptions or anecdotal evidence.


> *In the end, it all depends on the individual's drive to succeed.*


Insofar as your drive increases your merit and your standing come PER time.  This is the only part of your post I don't take real issue with, and I'll point out that it has nothing to do with going to RMC vice Civ U.

As an aside...I am an OCdt at RMC and have access to many tools which can be used to improve my quality as an officer when I graduate from here.  There is more here that I can use to improve and succeed than there was when I was at Civ U before arriving here.  That is the only advantage I have over any Civ U students, other than potential networking.  In the end, a better OCdt at a Civ U is going to be a better officer than a lesser OCdt at RMC; if you put bad ingredients but use a great recipe, you're still going to get bad soup.

I'll also add that this sense of entitlement (to promotion, or in other cases respect, seniority, leadership, position, influence, etc.) is exactly what makes other members of the CF think poorly of ringknockers RMC grads.  I highly recommend you start thinking of yourself, Kayghee, as on a level playing field with those attending Civ U, or you're going to get a wake-up call when you find yourself coming up short come PER time.


----------



## jwtg

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Alright.
> 
> The way RMC is being looked at in this context is as an actual University.
> 
> RMC produces "Officers well-educated". Which means they don't have set numbers like Civilian universities.
> 
> They will continue accepting people until they have filled all the positions they need to fill for that year.


This looks like a contradiction.  

Wouldn't they determine that they've filled all their positions by comparing the number of offers/acceptances with the number of projected positions?  Wouldn't that number of available positions be a set number?


----------



## Alex.Landry

jwtg you are quite correct!

I misspoke when I said there is not a number of set positions.

What I meant to do is disprove the fact that there are set numbers for EACH DEGREE as many trade positions can be filled by different degrees.

And as for actually studying, Journeyman, that number is a quite optimistic one.


----------



## dimsum

Kayghee said:
			
		

> Also, regarding your question about RMC:
> Ideally, yes, RMC graduates are promoted faster because the point of RMC is to build up officers well-educated. Going through a military school versus a civilian university is 'supposed' to give you an upper hand because that's exactly the point of the school being there in the first place.



That flies in the face of the whole "meritocracy" (performance and potential on PERs) thing that is supposed to be at the centre of promotions.  

I'd go on a tangent/rant and suggest that something more like Sandhurst would be better, where it's purely an Officer school that one has to enter with a degree already to get the full life experience of a civilian student, but I digress.


----------



## dapaterson

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'd go on a tangent/rant and suggest that something more like Sandhurst would be better, where it's purely an Officer school that one has to enter with a degree already to get the full life experience of a civilian student, but I digress.



Heretic!  Burn him at the stake!


----------



## observor 69

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Focus people.... the poster's original question was "how many people are studying at RMC..."
> 
> From my passing familiarity, usually no more than 20 or so are actually _studying_.   >



And half of those are people from Queen's over using the library.   >


----------



## ballz

Kayghee said:
			
		

> Ideally, yes, RMC graduates are promoted faster because the point of RMC is to build up officers well-educated. Going through a military school versus a civilian university is 'supposed' to give you an upper hand because that's exactly the point of the school being there in the first place.
> 
> Now, this isn't always the case and as such it's only a correlation and not a causation.
> In the end, it all depends on the individual's drive to succeed.



Funny, I didn't notice any extra merit points being awarded for having a Bachelor's degree from RMC at the recent career manager brief, he must have forgotten that.

I hate to use a TI argument, but you'll want to attend BMOQ before you start making sweeping statements like that. When you get your feet on the ground, you might realize not everyone in the CF thinks RMC's fecal matter smells like roses.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

ballz said:
			
		

> When you get your feet on the ground, you might realize not everyone in the CF thinks RMC's fecal matter smells like roses.



*raises hand*


----------



## 604steve

This year is my second year applying to RMC Kingston. Last year I was told I was very competitive as I scored "very high" on the aptitude test, however I still was not selected. Once again this year I was told after my interview that I am competitive so hopefully this time round is the lucky one.  good luck everyone!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That flies in the face of the whole "meritocracy" (performance and potential on PERs) thing that is supposed to be at the centre of promotions.
> 
> I'd go on a tangent/rant and suggest that something more like Sandhurst would be better, where it's purely an Officer school that one has to enter with a degree already to get the full life experience of a civilian student, but I digress.



You don't need a degree to enter Sandhurst or be an Officer in the British Army. You do, however, need to be a leader. The British are pretty clear that the former does not necessarily guarantee the latter, hence the motto: Serve to Lead. 

"Potential officers are identified by the Army Officer Selection Board (formerly the Regular Commissions Board, or RCB) situated in Westbury in Wiltshire.[13] Nearly 10 percent of British cadets are female and nearly 10 percent of all cadets come from overseas. Eighty-five percent of entrants are university graduates although it is not required.[14] Some officer cadets are serving soldiers. Technically, all cadets have the rank of private."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Military_Academy_Sandhurst

It also seems that the British Army-Navy-Air Force, unlikeCanada, can generate enough high quality Officer level leaders without the extra expense of operating their own Universities x 2, plus all the associated infrastructure... just sayin'  :stirpot:


----------



## Amarko87

604steve said:
			
		

> This year is my second year applying to RMC Kingston. Last year I was told I was very competitive as I scored "very high" on the aptitude test, however I still was not selected. Once again this year I was told after my interview that I am competitive so hopefully this time round is the lucky one.  good luck everyone!



When they say "competitive" that means you are above minimum standards.  I'm not saying this is your situation, but even if your score was 1 over the minimum you would be deemed "competitive".  This is for everyone else's sake that is applying to RMC.  I spoke in detail about all of this during my interview (interview after mine was cancelled so I was able to spend much more time with my interviewer than most).

Good on you for applying again and not giving up!


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Getting accepted is no small feat.

It's not enough to beat the standard or the other people you're competing against. Going at it that way is mere survival. You have do your best regardless of standards, minimums or competition. My interview was scheduled for this Friday but because of exams, I had it bumped to Monday to prepare further. I'm memorizing and testing myself on my occupation choices and why I think I'm the best for the job. I will do a huge self-quiz on Sunday incorporating everything so I know I'm ready for Monday. 

If I'm not selected, I'll continue with my plan B, and apply to ROTP again and again until they have to select me.

To get accepted, you have to want it more than you want to breathe. 

Sincerely, 
BBB


----------



## scriptox

Big Bad Bear said:
			
		

> To get accepted, you have to want it more than you want to breathe.



Good attitude; a little obsessive but good attitude. 

As always, good luck ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Alex.Landry

I agree with BBB. 

When I look back on my high school days, I realize that everything I did there was to get to where I am now. 

BBB, if you want it as bad as I think you do, and I know the feeling, then I hope you get in. Stick to your guns my friend.


----------



## jwtg

Big Bad Bear said:
			
		

> To get accepted, you have to want it more than you want to breathe.


A little dramatic, but I supposed it's better to be focused than not.

That being said, I wanted to breathe more than I wanted ROTP, so I was sure to, like you said, have a plan B.  In fact, ROTP was my plan B, so I was sure to have a plan C.  I'm in plan B now and it's pretty damn good- maybe this should have been plan A from the start.
Make sure you're ready to keep on going if ROTP doesn't work out, because the reality is that not everyone will be selected, and there are other things you can do with your life.

Good luck.


----------



## scriptox

You could always just go to Queen's and look upon us from across the bridge  ;D


----------



## Cui

If you can see RMC from Queen's, you must have like binoculars for eyes.  ;D


----------



## Big Bad Bear

You all have valid points. I realize the "wanting more than you want to breathe" is bordering dramatic, but the meaning is the same. They won't take half-assed candidates unless they make a mistake.

I'm not obsessed (I find that the word has a negative and unhealthy connotation) with getting accepted, if anything, I'm dedicated to doing my best. In pursuing this goal, I've become a better man for it. But like you said, time goes on, we can take another path if this one closes temporarily and I'm more than set up to do so. I wish you all luck and success.

Regards,

BBB


----------



## Alex.Landry

BBB. I like your attitude as mentioned prior.

However, there are a lot of people here that fit in the category of "less than awesome" cadets here.

Where are you from by the way?


----------



## scriptox

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> BBB. I like your attitude as mentioned prior.
> 
> However, there are a lot of people here that fit in the category of "less than awesome" cadets here.
> 
> Where are you from by the way?



Exactly. Take Alex Landry here for example.  ;D


----------



## Alex.Landry

Okay there Mr. "I can't do drill today"  :


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Thank you, Alex. I'm in no position to agree with Scriptox about you or vise versa, of course   I personally know a few OCdts who tell me that there are some at RMCC who certainly don't merit being there but who are we to judge what got them there? Maybe they're the hard on the outside, soft on the inside kind of people who do help others -- could be the other way around also.

I'm from London (or "The Forest City") in Ontario. I'm looking forward to a change once I move out to Kingston or elsewhere for post-secondary. Speaking of which, have you been to Kingston? What's it like?

Regards,

BBB


----------



## Cui

Big Bad Bear said:
			
		

> Thank you, Alex. I'm in no position to agree with Scriptox about you or vise versa, of course   I personally know a few OCdts who tell me that there are some at RMCC who certainly don't merit being there but who are we to judge what got them there? Maybe they're the hard on the outside, soft on the inside kind of people who do help others -- could be the other way around also.
> 
> I'm from London (or "The Forest City") in Ontario. I'm looking forward to a change once I move out to Kingston or elsewhere for post-secondary. Speaking of which, have you been to Kingston? What's it like?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BBB



Kingston is a nice city with a good vibe to it. A lot of restaurants and bars downtown, and can get pretty crazy on the weekends with all the students, but the same can be said about all university towns.


----------



## scriptox

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Okay there Mr. "I can't do drill today"  :



Hey now, I did it for the last 10 minutes if that counts for anything  ;D The CDTO was giving me the go ahead to jump in, but the Div Warrant was saying no  In the end, I think what I did was a reasonable compromise  ;D


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Cui said:
			
		

> Kingston is a nice city with a good vibe to it. A lot of restaurants and bars downtown, and can get pretty crazy on the weekends with all the students, but the same can be said about all university towns.



It sounds like I'd enjoy Kingston. London has long lost its vibe but it still has the crazy weekends and holidays with Western U,  Fanshawe College, Brescia, etc. The Fleming Drive Riot that made provincial news (at least) last year is a great example  :facepalm:

Regards,

BBB


----------



## Alex.Landry

I've lived in Kingston for 6 years prior to my now First Year here at the College. 

Trust me, if you get in, your 2nd years will take care of you.

Hell, I'll take care of you if you're a good guy  :nod:


----------



## Cui

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Hell, I'll take care of you if you're a good guy  :nod:



Or a hot looking female


----------



## Cui

Big Bad Bear said:
			
		

> It sounds like I'd enjoy Kingston. London has long lost its vibe but it still has the crazy weekends and holidays with Western U,  Fanshawe College, Brescia, etc. The Fleming Drive Riot that made provincial news (at least) last year is a great example  :facepalm:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BBB



Yeah, I'm from Toronto and now I live in Waterloo, for someone like me, it's a good change of pace to move to a smaller city. Though I have never been to London before, you might enjoy Kingston


----------



## JordanA

Hey guys, just had some questions for anyone willing to answer it!

So I applied for ROTP as an Armour Officer and Artillery as my second choice. I heard back from CFRC Hamilton 5 days after I applied to schedule my CFAT. It's on the 12Th and I'm really pumped. However, when talking with my recruiter I decided to ask some questions. I found out that I did not meet the academic requirements for RMCC and he told me that I will be going the CivU route. Now my questions for you guys are;

1) Do I still require the RMCC academic requirements, or I am just held to the standard of my CivU which I am applying to? Reason I am asking this is because I have 2 credits remaining for my OSSD, and if I could ditch my current math course and pick up 2 more writing centered courses, I could have my OSSD finished in a matter of weeks as I am doing ILC courses to finish off my OSSD.

2) If I didn't make the cut for RMCC, why am I getting pushed through the process so quickly? If I understand correctly, the ROTP Academic Questionnaire goes to RMCC first and if they find you suitable, they pass it down. So I must have been found suitable for something no?

3) Since I live in Ontario, do I have to apply for Ontario Universities or can I go anywhere in Canada as an Officer Cadet under ROTP? I applied to Acadia in Nova Scotia and am expecting a conditional offer from them some time next week, subject to submission of my final transcripts.

I am just curious as to what my chances are. Preparing for the worst, hoping for the best.

Hope to hear anyone's thoughts on the matter soon!

Cheers,
J


----------



## Conz

JordanA said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just had some questions for anyone willing to answer it!
> 
> So I applied for ROTP as an Armour Officer and Artillery as my second choice. I heard back from CFRC Hamilton 5 days after I applied to schedule my CFAT. It's on the 12Th and I'm really pumped. However, when talking with my recruiter I decided to ask some questions. I found out that I did not meet the academic requirements for RMCC and he told me that I will be going the CivU route. Now my questions for you guys are;
> 
> 1) Do I still require the RMCC academic requirements, or I am just held to the standard of my CivU which I am applying to? Reason I am asking this is because I have 2 credits remaining for my OSSD, and if I could ditch my current math course and pick up 2 more writing centered courses, I could have my OSSD finished in a matter of weeks as I am doing ILC courses to finish off my OSSD.
> 
> 2) If I didn't make the cut for RMCC, why am I getting pushed through the process so quickly? If I understand correctly, the ROTP Academic Questionnaire goes to RMCC first and if they find you suitable, they pass it down. So I must have been found suitable for something no?
> 
> 3) Since I live in Ontario, do I have to apply for Ontario Universities or can I go anywhere in Canada as an Officer Cadet under ROTP? I applied to Acadia in Nova Scotia and am expecting a conditional offer from them some time next week, subject to submission of my final transcripts.
> 
> I am just curious as to what my chances are. Preparing for the worst, hoping for the best.
> 
> Hope to hear anyone's thoughts on the matter soon!
> 
> Cheers,
> J



1) You must be accepted to a recognized Canadian civi u. It is not absolute that you must meet requirements for RMC.

2) You are being processed because you meet the minimum requirements for further screening. It seems like they are "pushing" you through because selections are in April and they really want to get CFAT, Med exams, and interviews out of the way as quickly as possible.

3) You may attend any Canadian accredited university.

Good luck!


----------



## JordanA

Thanks very much for the quick reply! 

So you think I should be okay ditching the math then? Just curious.

Just to verify, the arts degree I am looking at doing only requires ENG4U which I have an 88% in (final grade). I am just required to have an additional five 4U/M credits of my choice. 

J.


----------



## jwtg

JordanA said:
			
		

> Thanks very much for the quick reply!
> 
> So you think I should be okay ditching the math then? Just curious.
> 
> Just to verify, the arts degree I am looking at doing only requires ENG4U which I have an 88% in (final grade). I am just required to have an additional five 4U/M credits of my choice.
> 
> J.


I would never recommend ditching math.  You'll need it for the rest of your life.


----------



## JordanA

I understand math skills are great to have for any individual, however, in light of trying to acquire my OSSD as quick as possible, it would be more beneficial to take courses that play on my strengths rather than my weaknesses (anything but math). I have basic math skills. I did take it until Grade 11. However, doing courses right now such as Functions at the U level seem a little time wasting given my intended field of study and my intended trade not to mention very challenging as some of the information doesn't seem to stick, no matter how much studying I do. Just not a math mind. Math courses on my final transcript will cause my overall average to drop, I guarantee that. I have an 87% average from all my top 4 U/M courses, just need two credits for that OSSD as stated before. 

I know it may seem like I'm not willing to hack at it to achieve what I need to, however if I don't need the math, I'd rather build upon my strengths as I'm sure they are of some use to the Canadian Forces.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Just applied for ROTP  ;D

Choice 1- Signals
Choice 2- Electrical and Mechanical Engineering
Choice 3- Logistics


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Alex.Landry said:
			
		

> Hell, I'll take care of you if you're a good guy  :nod:



Thanks! Whatever keeps me from walking around like a chicken with its head cut off, getting yelled at, is great!  

[quote author=Cui]
Though I've never been to London before.
[/quote]

Cui, the few significant things about London are the abundance of trees, parks and grass fields and grass street boulevards. It's a physically beautiful city -- nice for vacation (minus the constant construction on major roads), but not as residence. Politico-socioeconomic issues here are plentiful (high unemployment, negligence of small businesses, criminally charged mayor, to name a few).

Regards,

BBB


----------



## scriptox

JordanA said:
			
		

> I understand math skills are great to have for any individual, however, in light of trying to acquire my OSSD as quick as possible, it would be more beneficial to take courses that play on my strengths rather than my weaknesses (anything but math). I have basic math skills. I did take it until Grade 11. However, doing courses right now such as Functions at the U level seem a little time wasting given my intended field of study and my intended trade not to mention very challenging as some of the information doesn't seem to stick, no matter how much studying I do. Just not a math mind. Math courses on my final transcript will cause my overall average to drop, I guarantee that. I have an 87% average from all my top 4 U/M courses, just need two credits for that OSSD as stated before.
> 
> I know it may seem like I'm not willing to hack at it to achieve what I need to, however if I don't need the math, I'd rather build upon my strengths as I'm sure they are of some use to the Canadian Forces.



Think about keeping the math course. If by chance you are accepted and sent to RMC or CMR, no matter what first year program you're in, you will take math. Just something to think about. 

As another has said before, math will stick with you for the rest of your life. And I'm telling you right now, functions is not a waste of time.


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Interview in T- 57 minutes. Reviewing fact sheets and stuff now. I'll post how it went later.

Regards,

BBB


----------



## Conz

Well BBB, how did it go?


----------



## nic32

Hey guys,

They called my reference today. All went well, I suspect a call for interview in the next days. At last news, they were unable to tell me what they will do with my case. I passed the interview, pilot selection, asco selection last year and was selected. Had to refuse at that time for family reason and as of today I think that was the best choice back then. Now, all is good so im excited to know what will going on with me.

Nic


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Doing the academic questionnaire at the moment.  

Will have to pick up my transcripts on Friday to scan.


----------



## ktipnorth

Hey Folks,

Applied in October and got through all the steps (CFAT, Medical and Interview).  Doing a component transfer from Primary Reserve to ROTP.  I have applied to other Universities as a backup but my first choice is RMCC .  Career choice Naval Combat Systems Engineering.   Live in the Great White North and am getting tired of three month of straight cold weather (-25 to -40 with wind chills into the -50 to -60 range).  Would like to experience the warm tropical conditions in Kingston for the next years and wish the offers would come sooner rather than later.  I am wondering if any of the current cadets that can offer any insight into the steps we as applicants should be following while we wait to here about our respective ROTP and RMCC status?  Should we be in regular contact with our case manager at our respective recruiting centre or in may case the component transfer coordinator or is it purely a waiting game?  

Thanks for your feedback!

Frozen in the North - KTIPNORTH


----------



## jwtg

ktipnorth said:
			
		

> Should we be in regular contact with our case manager at our respective recruiting centre or in may case the component transfer coordinator or is it purely a waiting game?


Once you've completed all steps of the application process, there's no need to be in regular contact with them, unless you would like, for your peace of mind, to continue to hear that they're awaiting results of the selection board.

Answers usually come out in the spring and continue into the summer for Civi street applicants.  Not sure about CT's


----------



## Big Bad Bear

Conz said:
			
		

> Well BBB, how did it go?



Well, as it turns out, I'm not a very competitive candidate this year. It's doubtful that I'll make it in for this year's ROTP but now that I know what is fully expected of me, next year will rock. I did learn valuable lessons from it. 

All the short-term preparation I did could have never amounted to the long-term preparation needed. My school marks and community work have only begun to kick off in the last couple years which isn't enough for them. Furthermore, my lack of any qualifications or certificates (navigation, survival, First Aid, etc.), extra curriculars, athletic achievement and work experience certainly didn't aid in convincing them.

I did very well with the duties and responsibilities and personal qualities (which I had) required for my trades. As much heart as I may have, they didn't have enough concrete evidence.

I was a stupid kid who realized too late what the Forces really wanted. I pushed myself hard to make up for it but my history was unchanged and I hadn't enough. This setback will only make me try harder. It's not for certain that I'll be rejected but my Plan B is ready to roll and when the time's right, I'll apply again.

"Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm." ~ Winston Churchill

Regards,

BBB


----------



## Conz

BBB, that is a very mature response. Stick to your studies and improvements and rock it next year. Good luck!


----------



## Alex.Landry

That's the type of people that belong here. 

Keep at it BBB!


----------



## Noctis

Hey guys, just got back from Trenton.
Failed ASC for Pilot, but freaking ACED for AEC. After touring the control tower and actually getting to know what an AEC does, it's actually a pretty cool trade! Lots of diversity in posting options, different fields of specialization, and you get to see and control aircraft all day long! I'm probably going to switch my choices for AEC, I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Khaalid

Currently I'm in grade 11; so when do I apply for ROTP? And, how much competition is it?


----------



## pretentious

Hello Everyone, 
I posted a short story here, /topic,109171.0.html , about my application to the ROTP if you're interested in giving it a read.
I hope I have the opportunity to meet all of you in Kingston  




			
				armyguy1 said:
			
		

> the way you guys are talking about sharing your experience, keeping positive, makes me wonder how difficult this process really is.
> 
> I was informed by the recruiting centre that it is competitive, but what is so challenging about the process? I would appreciate someone that has gone through it to shed a bit of light on it. As it stands for me I am just waiting until September... the recruiting centre said I can't or shouldn't send in my application until then.



This is an old post but I needed to respond, because I feel the fear... Really armyguy, really? Your competition (to name a couple):



			
				MatthewMeredith said:
			
		

> I'm 23 and hold an Associate Arts Degree from Vancouver Island University.





			
				Richard P said:
			
		

> Right now, I spend around 21 hours a week doing competitive road cycling, 10 hours running, and about 8 hours volunteering at a local hospital.


The competition is staggering, you should feel the fear...


----------



## Conz

Khaalid said:
			
		

> Currently I'm in grade 11; so when do I apply for ROTP? And, how much competition is it?



ROTP is a very competitive application; high grades and athleticism are only part of it. You must score well on the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (to qualify for your selected trades), in addition to your interview (if you are considered for one). Contact a recruiter to verify the prime time to file an application. You should be looking to apply around Sept. of your Gr. 12 year.


----------



## CadetJ

So, I am in high school, almost finishing up grade 10. As I step into grade 11, the mad dash for the University applications start. I have to be 100% sure of what I am doing before I do it. It doesn't mean I don't know if I am passionate about the army. I love the army, and would grab any chances to join. But army recruitment could be especially complicated if not understood properly. So, these are my goals

*Become a COMMISSIONED officer in the Canadian Forces.*
To achieve this, I am planning to take ROTP in RMC. But what my concern is, what degree are you accomplishing in RMC when you are studying there as an Officer Cdt.?
How do you APPLY for RMC? because RMC is not on the list of application in the civilian university website?
If you want to be an officer, do you have to pick a degree from RMC? Is it Military and Strategic Studies?
After you are finished from RMC, do you complete BMOQ INSIDE RMC, or after you graduate?
Can you directly become a commissioned officer if you pass BMOQ and graduate as an officer cadet?
What are the odds of getting into RMC?

*I WOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL IF SOMEONE ANSWERED THESE QUESTIONS, AS I AM PRETTY CONFUSED ABOUT THIS STUFF.
*


PS: My second dream is to become a paratrooper. I know you have to be exceptionally fit, and I think I am pretty fit. But can an officer be a paratrooper? How do you become a paratrooper? BTW, I am a part of the Queen's Own Rifles, the only para regiment in Canada


----------



## jwtg

CadetJ said:
			
		

> So, I am in high school, almost finishing up grade 10. As I step into grade 11, the mad dash for the University applications start. I have to be 100% sure of what I am doing before I do it. It doesn't mean I don't know if I am passionate about the army. I love the army, and would grab any chances to join. But army recruitment could be especially complicated if not understood properly. So, these are my goals
> 
> *Become a COMMISSIONED officer in the Canadian Forces.*
> To achieve this, I am planning to take ROTP in RMC. But what my concern is, what degree are you accomplishing in RMC when you are studying there as an Officer Cdt.?
> How do you APPLY for RMC? because RMC is not on the list of application in the civilian university website?
> If you want to be an officer, do you have to pick a degree from RMC? Is it Military and Strategic Studies?
> After you are finished from RMC, do you complete BMOQ INSIDE RMC, or after you graduate?
> Can you directly become a commissioned officer if you pass BMOQ and graduate as an officer cadet?
> What are the odds of getting into RMC?
> 
> *I WOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL IF SOMEONE ANSWERED THESE QUESTIONS, AS I AM PRETTY CONFUSED ABOUT THIS STUFF.
> *


It changes from year to year, so my enrollment process a couple of years ago will not look like yours will.  All of the information you seek is readily available on the internet (try the RMC website for degree questions, and forces.ca for required degrees for different occupations), or through formal channels, like a recruiting center.  I recommend you go find it yourself.  I'm certainly not going to dive through the various websites and spoon-feed you all the steps of the process.

The only piece of advice you need to hear here is that you should apply early in your grade 12 year.  You want to apply as early as the recruiting center will allow so that you can ensure the process goes smoothly and you have adequate time to resolve any complications that may come up in the selection process.


> PS: My second dream is to become a paratrooper. I know you have to be exceptionally fit, and I think I am pretty fit. But can an officer be a paratrooper? How do you become a paratrooper?


Yes, officers can get on the jump course.  I can't speak to the likelihood of this happening or which factors affect your chances.  Maybe others here can.


> BTW, I am a part of the Queen's Own Rifles, the only para regiment in Canada


 Thanks for sharing.
You might want to qualify your statement.  I know all kinds of people who are jump qualified, and they don't belong to the Queen's Own Rifles.


----------



## JesseWZ

Unless the reserves promote 16/17 year olds to Cpl, he almost certainly is a cadet corporal with the QOR cadet unit. I have sent him a PM encouraging him to fill out his profile amongst other things.


----------



## jwtg

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Unless the reserves promote 16/17 year olds to Cpl, he almost certainly is a cadet corporal with the QOR cadet unit. I have sent him a PM encouraging him to fill out his profile amongst other things.


Yeah, I did a quick Google and discovered that the Queen's Own Rifle's are the only Militia unit in Canada with a parachute tasking.

I guess the OP neglected to clarify that.  I assume he's aware of Reg Force regiments with jump coys, as well as the many other cadets who have their jump wings.

My advice to the OP is to be proud of what he has done/will do if/when he does/did his jump course as a cadet, and of his regimental affiliation, but to remember that being proud quietly will get you much further than being proud loudly.  Wear those wings proudly on your chest if/when you earn them, but don't be so quick to boast about it.  That won't win you any brownie points at RMC, and you certainly won't be the only person there wearing them.


----------



## Loachman

CadetJ said:
			
		

> [size=12pt]BTW, I am a part of the Queen's Own Rifles, the only para regiment in Canada



You are part of the Regiment, or part of its affiliated Cadet Corps?

And there are _*no*_ "para regiments" in Canada. None.

Please pick a font and size and stick with it. It makes reading less painful. And do some research on this site. The Search Function can be very helpful.


----------



## Globemaster77

Maybe it's just this forum specifically but there seems to be a lot of people interested in AEC, AEC is apparently one of the less popular trades but I guess things are different this year. Only 12 spots for AEC this year.....


----------



## DAA

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just this forum specifically but there seems to be a lot of people interested in AEC, AEC is apparently one of the less popular trades but I guess things are different this year. Only 12 spots for AEC this year.....



I would tend to agree that AEC is not a popular occupation.......until you don't meet the requirements of Pilot.


----------



## Globemaster77

DAA said:
			
		

> I would tend to agree that AEC is not a popular occupation.......until you don't meet the requirements of Pilot.



HAHAAHAHA yeah I agree with that. Most applicants who fail for pilot just go for ACSO in my experience.


----------



## Cui

See, I stutter, but I applied for pilot anyway. I got talked out of doing pilot by my MCC. I thought about doing AEC as well, since my stutter is not severe. However, I thought about it and decided that it`s probably wise to stay away from any air force jobs where they require a lot of talking on the radio and working with airplanes that travel really fast. I don`t really want to be responsible mishap or perhaps get someone killed just because I might not be able to say something on the radio.


----------



## Conz

Cui said:
			
		

> See, I stutter, but I applied for pilot anyway. I got talked out of doing pilot by my MCC. I thought about doing AEC as well, since my stutter is not severe. However, I thought about it and decided that it`s probably wise to stay away from any air force jobs where they require a lot of talking on the radio and working with airplanes that travel really fast. I don`t really want to be responsible mishap or perhaps get someone killed just because I might not be able to say something on the radio.



So, what's your Plan C?


----------



## Cui

Well, I'm currently merit listed for MARS and Logistics, so let's just see how this turns out.


----------



## brihard

CadetJ said:
			
		

> So, I am in high school, almost finishing up grade 10. As I step into grade 11, the mad dash for the University applications start. I have to be 100% sure of what I am doing before I do it. It doesn't mean I don't know if I am passionate about the army. I love the army, and would grab any chances to join. But army recruitment could be especially complicated if not understood properly. So, these are my goals
> 
> *Become a COMMISSIONED officer in the Canadian Forces.*
> To achieve this, I am planning to take ROTP in RMC. But what my concern is, what degree are you accomplishing in RMC when you are studying there as an Officer Cdt.?
> How do you APPLY for RMC? because RMC is not on the list of application in the civilian university website?
> If you want to be an officer, do you have to pick a degree from RMC? Is it Military and Strategic Studies?
> After you are finished from RMC, do you complete BMOQ INSIDE RMC, or after you graduate?
> Can you directly become a commissioned officer if you pass BMOQ and graduate as an officer cadet?
> What are the odds of getting into RMC?
> 
> *I WOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL IF SOMEONE ANSWERED THESE QUESTIONS, AS I AM PRETTY CONFUSED ABOUT THIS STUFF.
> *
> 
> 
> PS: My second dream is to become a paratrooper. I know you have to be exceptionally fit, and I think I am pretty fit. But can an officer be a paratrooper? How do you become a paratrooper? BTW, I am a part of the Queen's Own Rifles, the only para regiment in Canada



1. RMC has a variety of different degrees that you can take. They have a website, which you will be able to find through a simple Google search. Some trades will require certain degrees; others will take nearly any. It sounds like you wish to be an infantry officer; pretty much any four year undergraduate degree will do.

2. The application process for RMC is not done through OUAC. You are applying to be a member of the Canadian Forces foremost; your application to RMC for the ROTP program is a subordinate portion of that. You need to go to a recruiting centre and talk to a recruiter. There is one in Toronto.

3. We have three infantry rifle companies in the regular force that are airborne capable, and who sometimes practice those skills. Canada has not jumped regular forces into battle since the Second World War. Keep your expectations realistic. We also have plenty of people who have their basic parachute course; this does not make them 'paratroopers', it just means they are trained to jump out of a plane with kit. See my previous comment about the last time we jumped into battle. You don't need to be 'incredibly fit' to get para qualified. The physical standards are reasonable, but by no means crazy. Any reasonably fit person can do it. 

4. You are not part of the Queen's Own Rifles. You are an army cadet. Make sure you have that clear. Further, the Queen's Own are not an airborne unit. there is a portion of the unit with a parachute tasking. Some of their exercises involve jumps. Given the limited time that any reserve unit has to train, this comes at a cost, and some will say with some merit that the time the QOR spend jumping takes away form other much more core, much mroe relevant basic soldier skills. They are at the end of the day another infantry reserve unit- we aren't talking about the French 2ie Regiment Etranger de Parachute or a US parachute infantry regiment or anything. 


At this point in time your concern needs to be keeping your grades up to compete for ROTP, spending time volunteering, doing sports, etc to be more competitive, and preparing yourself for the basics of the military. The rest will come in time.


----------



## NovaScotiaDan

I am a ways into the selection process. I went in for my interview/CFAT in early January and was told I am a competitive applicant. I'm hoping to soon hear back from recruiting on whether or not I made the cut! My three chosen occupations were Armour/Intelligence/Infantry... I'll post again when the results are in! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Mincading

Good luck man! I'm also planning on applying for the ROTP September 2013.  What questions are asked during the interview anyways?


----------



## Conz

Mincading said:
			
		

> Good luck man! I'm also planning on applying for the ROTP September 2013.  What questions are asked during the interview anyways?



When the interview commences, we are informed that divulging information about the interview is illegal.


----------



## jwtg

Mincading said:
			
		

> Good luck man! I'm also planning on applying for the ROTP September 2013.  What questions are asked during the interview anyways?


No one will answer this question for you; however, in order to help you prepare for your interview, I'll point you to the link I found as the first hit on a Google search for "CF interview preparation."

http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf

I highly recommend every applicant complete this preparation guide prior to their interview.


----------



## Noctis

DAA said:
			
		

> I would tend to agree that AEC is not a popular occupation.......until you don't meet the requirements of Pilot.



Vouch! 
Failed Pilot, and now I definitely want in for AEC.


----------



## skyhigh10

Noctis said:
			
		

> Vouch!
> Failed Pilot, and now I definitely want in for AEC.



I think it's a very smart move on behalf of the CF. It creates awareness for the trade. Nav Canada on the civi side AFAIK is jammed right up with applications. The CF provides an awesome alternative.


----------



## Noctis

Pay is better on the civvy side (110k$+), but with less posting options and variety in tasks.
Definitely a good move on part of the CF, I had no clue what the job was before paying a visit to Trenton.


----------



## skyhigh10

Noctis said:
			
		

> Pay is better on the civvy side (110k$+), but with less posting options and variety in tasks.
> Definitely a good move on part of the CF, I had no clue what the job was before paying a visit to Trenton.



Only for IFR / Centres. VFR Tower and FSS do not generally hit the $100 range for quite some time. ( YYZ tower being the only exception I believe)


----------



## eggert

Applied in November for ROTP 2013-2014

Currently in the air reserves 

1st choice :AEC
2nd choice; Log Officer
3rd choice: pilot

CFAT passed
Medical passed
interview passed
got deemed admissible by RMC and accepted to a few civi universities

Going to Aircrew selection centre on 24 feb

Gonna have a hand up on other people because im already in the reserves and have basic/ql3 done!


----------



## jwtg

eggert said:
			
		

> Gonna have a hand up on other people because im already in the reserves and have basic/ql3 done!


I'm going to give you some friendly advice here so you don't have to hear it later.

Ex-reservists at RMC are just like any other group of people at RMC: they vary.

A lot of them are capable, experienced, humble and valuable to have around.  These tend to be the guys/gals who are happy to offer their experience and help out their peers, but don't feel a need to make sure that everyone knows they have prior experience.  You will, after all, be a first year, and go through FYOP, just like every other first year.  We have guys who have done tours in Afghanistan who have to go through FYOP and are treated as first years.  

Some others think that they have a leg up on other people because they have reserve experience; the problem is, it isn't always true.  Guys who were bags of hammers in the reserves tend to be bags of hammers at RMC, and it's not hard to spot them.  They often feel compelled to tell stories about all their field experience, and then bomb inspections because they don't feel like polishing their boots.  During FYOP, that kind of attitude hurts your team mates.

I'm not bashing ex-reservists- like I said, we've got some great ones and they very much add to the value of going to RMC for OCdts who come in off civi street and get to learn from them; that being said, being from the reserves certainly does NOT guarantee that they'll be any better at RMC, or have any kind of a leg up.  We had guys that already  had their BMQ and some other training done and their drill was terrible, their fitness level was bad, their motivation was 0, but they certainly knew a few more things than we did.


----------



## DAA

:goodpost:


----------



## skyhigh10

eggert said:
			
		

> Applied in November for ROTP 2013-2014
> 
> Currently in the air reserves
> 
> 1st choice :AEC
> 2nd choice; Log Officer
> 3rd choice: pilot
> 
> CFAT passed
> Medical passed
> interview passed
> got deemed admissible by RMC and accepted to a few civi universities
> 
> Going to Aircrew selection centre on 24 feb
> 
> Gonna have a hand up on other people because im already in the reserves and have basic/ql3 done!



Assuming you pass air crew selection...


----------



## Globemaster77

Man, the more and more I read the forums, everyone tries out for pilot, and when they fail Aircrew selection (which is about half the people) they change to AEC or ACSO.


----------



## jwtg

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> HAHAAHAHA yeah I agree with that. Most applicants who fail for pilot just go for ACSO in my experience.


Well, you didn't get a reaction the first time...



			
				Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Man, the more and more I read the forums, everyone tries out for pilot, and when they fail Aircrew selection (which is about half the people) they change to AEC or ACSO.



So you tried a second time....

I'm not sure what you're looking for here.  Are you making fun of people who fail CAPSS? If so, grow up.
Are you trying to offer statistics for the sake of our enlightenment?  If so, ball park figures (like about half the people failing CAPSS) based on your vague impressions aren't very reliable.  
Are you telling me that failing CAPSS=failing Aircrew?  Because, the way I understood it, ACSO is aircrew too.  
Or...are you trying to get all forum readers to bow down at your feet because you passed CAPSS, and thus must be better than everybody else who visits these forums?


----------



## Noctis

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Man, the more and more I read the forums, everyone tries out for pilot, and when they fail Aircrew selection (which is about half the people) they change to AEC or ACSO.



Failing CAPSS gives you the opportunity to look at the broader picture of what the airforce is comprised of.  I guess most people would be like me and didn't even consider other officer positions in the AF before failing CAPSS and being proposed other careers.  Therefore, it's natural for an applicant, who wants to be an AF officer, to change his application to other rewarding and exciting careers after he/she fails pilot selection.
I fail to understand the point of your post. Perhaps, as a guy who successfully completed CAPSS, your invaluable and godly insight would be required to enlighten my inferior mind.


----------



## Cui

Noctis said:
			
		

> Failing CAPSS gives you the opportunity to look at the broader picture of what the airforce is comprised of.  I guess most people would be like me and didn't even consider other officer positions in the AF before failing CAPSS and being proposed other careers.  Therefore, it's natural for an applicant, who wants to be an AF officer, to change his application to other rewarding and exciting careers after he/she fails pilot selection.
> I fail to understand the point of your post. Perhaps, as a guy who successfully completed CAPSS, your invaluable and godly insight would be required to enlighten my inferior mind.



Let's just leave it at the fact that every occupation in the military serves a useful purpose. 

No need for sarcasm directed towards anyone, since cockiness will not take you very far in any career.


----------



## Globemaster77

jwtg said:
			
		

> Well, you didn't get a reaction the first time...
> 
> So you tried a second time....
> 
> I'm not sure what you're looking for here.  Are you making fun of people who fail CAPSS? If so, grow up.
> Are you trying to offer statistics for the sake of our enlightenment?  If so, ball park figures (like about half the people failing CAPSS) based on your vague impressions aren't very reliable.
> Are you telling me that failing CAPSS=failing Aircrew?  Because, the way I understood it, ACSO is aircrew too.
> Or...are you trying to get all forum readers to bow down at your feet because you passed CAPSS, and thus must be better than everybody else who visits these forums?



Woah there! First of all I did get a reaction out of the first one. I never claimed to have passed the CAPSS, nor did I ever imply that I was making fun of anyone that failed. Am I not allowed to state my opinion of certain topics? CAPSS is strictly for the pilot trade. Given the failure rate of that course, why would it be a surprise at all that numerous people here failed? 

I don't want to sound like a douche but my impression of you is that you need to pull that stick out of yours and relax.  Why are you making all these assumptions? While I apologize if I gave off the impression of mocking you, I don't think it was necessary to "freakout" like this.


----------



## Globemaster77

Noctis said:
			
		

> Failing CAPSS gives you the opportunity to look at the broader picture of what the airforce is comprised of.  I guess most people would be like me and didn't even consider other officer positions in the AF before failing CAPSS and being proposed other careers.  Therefore, it's natural for an applicant, who wants to be an AF officer, to change his application to other rewarding and exciting careers after he/she fails pilot selection.
> I fail to understand the point of your post. Perhaps, as a guy who successfully completed CAPSS, your invaluable and godly insight would be required to enlighten my inferior mind.




This. My point exactly. I passed my CAPSS and everything but my left eye prevented me from becoming a pilot. So I simply changed my career choices because I still wanted to be an AF officer. I was surprised that many felt the same way that I did. While becoming a pilot would be amazing, I don't think I would mind doing other lines of work in the forces.


----------



## jwtg

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Woah there! First of all I did get a reaction out of the first one.


Then why the need for the re-post?  


> I never claimed to have passed the CAPSS, nor did I ever imply that I was making fun of anyone that failed.





> * Am I not allowed to state my opinion of certain topics?*


You can state your opinion on whatever you'd like; however, the number of people who elect to pursue careers as AEC or ACSO after unsuccessful attempts at CAPSS is not a matter of opinion.  It is a verifiable fact, and one I'm sure you don't actually have a number for.  

Instead, you've posted to inform us that about half of the people who do CAPSS will fail (which is a statistic that you made up, I would imagine) and try to become ACSOs/AECs.   Twice.



> CAPSS is strictly for the pilot trade. Given the failure rate of that course, why would it be a surprise at all that numerous people here failed?


Not at all.  I'm not sure why you felt compelled to make this statement, because it certainly doesn't respond to anything that I said.


> I don't want to sound like a douche


I think we're a ways past that now, but do go on...


> but my impression of you is that you need to pull that stick out of yours and relax.


I'm not sure what part of my post conveyed any kind of emotion to you, but I understand that written communication is not very effective at conveying those things so I guess you can assume whatever you'd like about me.


> Why are you making all these assumptions? While I apologize if I gave off the impression of mocking you, I don't think it was necessary to "freakout" like this.


This isn't freaking out.  This is casual browsing while I eat lunch.
If you think this is freaking out, then I hope, for your sake, you aren't in/don't join the CF, because you're in for a wake-up call when you start your training.


----------



## HeavyD55

Applied for CT to Inf Officer on Jan 9th, got accepted to VIU Jan 20th, haven't heard anything from the army yet but I've got 4 years reg force and 1 year reserve.

hope I made it in time for this year.


----------



## nic32

Hey guys,

Got the call yesterday for my interview and medical ! It set for this Monday at 9 !!

Nic


----------



## scriptox

HeavyD55 said:
			
		

> Applied for CT to Inf Officer on Jan 9th, got accepted to VIU Jan 20th, haven't heard anything from the army yet but I've got 4 years reg force and 1 year reserve.
> 
> hope I made it in time for this year.





			
				nic32 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Got the call yesterday for my interview and medical ! It set for this Monday at 9 !!
> 
> Nic



Good luck you two!


----------



## eggert

nic32 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Got the call yesterday for my interview and medical ! It set for this Monday at 9 !!
> 
> Nic




what trades?


----------



## Globemaster77

jwtg said:
			
		

> Then why the need for the re-post?  You can state your opinion on whatever you'd like; however, the number of people who elect to pursue careers as AEC or ACSO after unsuccessful attempts at CAPSS is not a matter of opinion.  It is a verifiable fact, and one I'm sure you don't actually have a number for.
> 
> Instead, you've posted to inform us that about half of the people who do CAPSS will fail (which is a statistic that you made up, I would imagine) and try to become ACSOs/AECs.   Twice.
> Not at all.  I'm not sure why you felt compelled to make this statement, because it certainly doesn't respond to anything that I said.I think we're a ways past that now, but do go on...I'm not sure what part of my post conveyed any kind of emotion to you, but I understand that written communication is not very effective at conveying those things so I guess you can assume whatever you'd like about me.This isn't freaking out.  This is casual browsing while I eat lunch.
> If you think this is freaking out, then I hope, for your sake, you aren't in/don't join the CF, because you're in for a wake-up call when you start your training.




I already went through the training so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## SeR

jwtg said:
			
		

> Well, you didn't get a reaction the first time...
> 
> So you tried a second time....
> 
> I'm not sure what you're looking for here.  Are you making fun of people who fail CAPSS? If so, grow up.
> *Are you trying to offer statistics for the sake of our enlightenment?  If so, ball park figures (like about half the people failing CAPSS) based on your vague impressions aren't very reliable. *
> Are you telling me that failing CAPSS=failing Aircrew?  Because, the way I understood it, ACSO is aircrew too.
> Or...are you trying to get all forum readers to bow down at your feet because you passed CAPSS, and thus must be better than everybody else who visits these forums?



I just wanted to point out that _Globemaster77_ was in fact correct about the success rate.

Here is an excerpt from an article on _http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/8w-8e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=8252_:

"The historic *success rate for candidates at the CFASC is approximately 45 per cent,* and this selection process contributes to a 75 per cent success rate at the subsequent pilot training. Ninety per cent of those successful at the CFASC also meet the aircrew medical requirements."


----------



## scriptox

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> I already went through the training so I wouldn't worry about it.



What training?


----------



## nic32

eggert said:
			
		

> what trades?



Pilot and ASCO for second choice, was selected last year for Pilot but had to refuse, so I only have to do the interview and update my medical file !


----------



## jwtg

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> I already went through the training so I wouldn't worry about it.


Next time feel free to address all the content of my posts, and elaborate a bit.  You've added literally nothing worthwhile to this thread.  You've just earned yourself the first spot on my 'Ignore' list for wasting bandwidth and my time.





			
				SeR said:
			
		

> I just wanted to point out that _Globemaster77_ was in fact correct about the success rate.
> 
> Here is an excerpt from an article on _http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/8w-8e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=8252_:
> 
> "The historic *success rate for candidates at the CFASC is approximately 45 per cent,* and this selection process contributes to a 75 per cent success rate at the subsequent pilot training. Ninety per cent of those successful at the CFASC also meet the aircrew medical requirements."



I stand corrected; thank you for the reference.  We'll attribute this one to luck on his part, and, maybe next time, Globemaster77 will learn from your example and provide support for his assertions.


----------



## SeR

jwtg said:
			
		

> We'll attribute this one to luck on his part



I thought so as well.


----------



## Daishi

Hey all, just joined the site! I applied for ROTP back in Sept and got everything done in a orderly fashion....except for my medical. I got everything done but I had protein in my urine so I had to wait about 2-3 months to see a specialist and have him do a boat load of tests to give me a little paper that said I was fine. I handed that in yesterday and my file is now being sent to Ottawa. What do they do in Ottawa? Do they call up the doc's or something?

Recruiting Center: 4900 Yonge Street
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crew
Application Date: Mid Sept
First Contact: Mid Sept
CFAT: Mid Oct
Interview: Nov 8
Medical: Nov 8
Aircrew Selection  : 
Aircrew medical :
ACSO exam : 
Selected for:


----------



## eggert

Daishi said:
			
		

> Hey all, just joined the site! I applied for ROTP back in Sept and got everything done in a orderly fashion....except for my medical. I got everything done but I had protein in my urine so I had to wait about 2-3 months to see a specialist and have him do a boat load of tests to give me a little paper that said I was fine. I handed that in yesterday and my file is now being sent to Ottawa. What do they do in Ottawa? Do they call up the doc's or something?
> 
> Recruiting Center: 4900 Yonge Street
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crew
> Application Date: Mid Sept
> First Contact: Mid Sept
> CFAT: Mid Oct
> Interview: Nov 8
> Medical: Nov 8
> Aircrew Selection  :
> Aircrew medical :
> ACSO exam :
> Selected for:




hey you will most likely have to wait to be deemed suitable for the trade or not, the doctor will have a look at your file and decide that. you may or may not have to switch trade choices depending on his decision. if you do pass your medical, you will be nominated on an aircrew selection course in trenton, after all my medical was succesful, it took about a month for the aircrew selection course, which i am starting next monday.

ALso, does anyone know how much high school marks really affect your application? i didnt have the best (70s) but was deemed admissible to RMC, i also have an upper hand by already being in the reserves, and the recruiter said i aced my interview


----------



## SeR

Daishi said:
			
		

> I had protein in my urine


Funny. I don't remember having to supply them with a urine sample when I applied.



			
				Daishi said:
			
		

> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crew


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm almost 100% sure that Armoured Crew is an NCM trade.


----------



## SeR

eggert said:
			
		

> ALso, does anyone know how much high school marks really affect your application? i didnt have the best (70s) but was deemed admissible to RMC, i also have an upper hand by already being in the reserves, and the recruiter said i aced my interview


If you browse through this website, especially the Recruiting thread and the RMC thread, you'll probably figure out that the answer to this question is always the same: _*NOBODY KNOWS WHAT YOUR CHANCES WILL BE!!!*_

If you ask any recruiter, they will most likely tell you the exact same thing


----------



## Alex.Landry

Good luck to all applicants, especially Nic32. I know that you wanted this bad last year and the circumstances weren't the best. We're waiting here for you buddy!

For all of you, this is crunch time and offers will be coming out in about 2 months.

My best advice is get into a routine and get your mind off it. I nearly broke down a few times last winter cause of the stress of the possibilities and unknown. 

If you feel down, go work out or work on projects or do something productive. Time will only tell.

Lastly, I'd like to mention reservists don't have an upper hand as many have said, they just have a different selection pool to make it to the merit list. Furthermore, as mentioned, it is said Armoured Officer not Crew.

Keep your sticks on the ice boys!


----------



## Journeyman

FirstYear said:
			
		

> Furthermore, as mentioned, it is said Armoured Officer not Crew.


Actually ... the classification is _Armour_ Officer; "_Armoured_ Officer" implies you have both a commission and pieces of metal bolted onto you.


----------



## nic32

FirstYear said:
			
		

> Good luck to all applicants, especially Nic32. I know that you wanted this bad last year and the circumstances weren't the best. We're waiting here for you buddy!
> 
> For all of you, this is crunch time and offers will be coming out in about 2 months.
> 
> My best advice is get into a routine and get your mind off it. I nearly broke down a few times last winter cause of the stress of the possibilities and unknown.
> 
> If you feel down, go work out or work on projects or do something productive. Time will only tell.
> 
> Lastly, I'd like to mention reservists don't have an upper hand as many have said, they just have a different selection pool to make it to the merit list. Furthermore, as mentioned, it is said Armoured Officer not Crew.
> 
> Keep your sticks on the ice boys!



Thanks, really appreciated, it was the hardest decision of my life and It is nice to know that rmc guys and anybody else understand my decision for last year. 

I will do an update after my interview to tell how it has been

Nick


----------



## Alex10370

Well I guess its about time I posted on here.  I applied for ROTP 2013 back in Sptember and my application process is almost finished!  I applied for Infantry Officer, Armour Officer and Artillery Officer.  

Good luck to everybody whoa applied this year!


----------



## Alex.Landry

Journeyman, thanks for the correction!

Sometimes, I like to think that it would be pretty cool to be an "armoured officer" though  ;D


----------



## Cui

Well, going on a bit of a stretch here, all the armour regiments are pretty much old Calvary regiments, and Calvary rode horses, and knights also rode horses, and they had armour.

So armoured officer do make a bit of sense  ;D


----------



## Char546

Hey everyone.

I am a first time applicant to the ROTP program and was hoping for some insight. I am first year student at Concordia University in Montreal studying economics as my specialization. My chosen trades are Pilot, ACSO and Infantry Officer. I submitted an online application roughly 3 months ago and completed the aptitude test this past Friday (Feb. 15) I am now scheduled for the interview and medical which will take place this Tuesday (Feb. 19). What kind of questions can I expect to be asked during the interview. I have no problem answering personal questions regarding my motivation in joining the forces however I was wondering what sort of things I need to know about the military before sitting down with a recruiter this Tuesday. For example I am memorizing the overviews and specifications of every aircraft in the air force, is this necessary? 

My application was only for the Pilot trade but after completing the CFAT this past Friday a recruiter sat me down and convinced me to add two other possible trades. She also told me that the final selection for ROTP is in May and she believed that it would be practically impossible to finish all the medicals required for the Pilot trade before then. She tried to convince me to go ahead with the ACSO and infantry officer trades. Was this recruiter just trying to fill other positions since Pilot applications, I presume, are numerous. I know for a fact that there is no other trade I would rather do in the military, so my question is, if I continue my application for the Pilot trade is it possible to be selected this year (I still have to complete the tests in Trenton and Toronto). Also, if I were to choose another trade, what are the possibilities of switching to the Pilot trade after completing ROTP?

Lastly I'm curious about the calibre of applicants sought after for the Pilot trade. What sort of grades are they looking for in high-school and CEGEP? In terms of physical attributes, what do they look for? My high-school grades always hovered between 75-80% and CEGEP was very similar however I am not satisfied with my first semester university grades and am hoping to have a fresh start at RMC. I've been on a college swim team and continue to practice 3-4 times per week. I am perfectly bilingual in French and English. I simply want to get a better idea of what my chances are in order to confidently make what will be the most important decision of my life to date. 

Thanks in advance for all your help and advice, I truly appreciate it.

-Charles


----------



## CadetJ

So, when a student is in grade 12, obviously then would be the time to apply for university. But unlike other universities, RMC applications cannot be sent through a civilian university website. I don't even think it's supposed to be online. My concern is that: How do you apply for RMC? I will be applying for ROTP. So how do you do that?

And, when I go into RMC as an Officer Cadet under the ROTP program, after the 4 years, what degree am I exactly earning? Military and Strategic Studies? I am not sure. And does RMC provide you an officer job after you have graduated from RMC?


----------



## MSEng314

This should answer many of your questions:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1


----------



## Daishi

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Actually ... the classification is _Armour_ Officer; "_Armoured_ Officer" implies you have both a commission and pieces of metal bolted onto you.




Ah yes sorry, I was in a bit of a rush and I just realised this now.

Hopefully everything is good an Ottawa clears me. I was told to call back in two weeks to the CFRC to see what the status is. The recruiting officer said I could still possibly make a basic flight training session. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FL360

Char546 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am a first time applicant to the ROTP program and was hoping for some insight. I am first year student at Concordia University in Montreal studying economics as my specialization. My chosen trades are Pilot, ACSO and Infantry Officer. I submitted an online application roughly 3 months ago and completed the aptitude test this past Friday (Feb. 15) I am now scheduled for the interview and medical which will take place this Tuesday (Feb. 19). What kind of questions can I expect to be asked during the interview. I have no problem answering personal questions regarding my motivation in joining the forces however I was wondering what sort of things I need to know about the military before sitting down with a recruiter this Tuesday. For example I am memorizing the overviews and specifications of every aircraft in the air force, is this necessary?
> 
> My application was only for the Pilot trade but after completing the CFAT this past Friday a recruiter sat me down and convinced me to add two other possible trades. She also told me that the final selection for ROTP is in May and she believed that it would be practically impossible to finish all the medicals required for the Pilot trade before then. She tried to convince me to go ahead with the ACSO and infantry officer trades. Was this recruiter just trying to fill other positions since Pilot applications, I presume, are numerous. I know for a fact that there is no other trade I would rather do in the military, so my question is, if I continue my application for the Pilot trade is it possible to be selected this year (I still have to complete the tests in Trenton and Toronto). Also, if I were to choose another trade, what are the possibilities of switching to the Pilot trade after completing ROTP?
> 
> Lastly I'm curious about the calibre of applicants sought after for the Pilot trade. What sort of grades are they looking for in high-school and CEGEP? In terms of physical attributes, what do they look for? My high-school grades always hovered between 75-80% and CEGEP was very similar however I am not satisfied with my first semester university grades and am hoping to have a fresh start at RMC. I've been on a college swim team and continue to practice 3-4 times per week. I am perfectly bilingual in French and English. I simply want to get a better idea of what my chances are in order to confidently make what will be the most important decision of my life to date.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and advice, I truly appreciate it.
> 
> -Charles



Well, if you already finished your interview and medical, then I suppose you only have aircrew selection left, which correct me if I'm wrong, runs every week (?), so I am pretty sure you can have that done before May. Maybe you misunderstood the recruiter?


----------



## Char546

The tests in Trenton and Toronto run every week?


----------



## FL360

Your best bet would be to call your nearest CFRC and ask them


----------



## nic32

Hi guys,

Just finished my interview and medical. All went very good, my interviewer said that I was very competitive. 
He gave me some stats ; 

This year they got 490 Pilot application, from the beginning, so cut some people at CFAT, interview, Pilot test and aircrew medical  and I think we will be less than a hundred applicant for the final selection.

They take 48 Pilot this year. For ASCO; 75 applicant, they take 18 

I think they are good number. Do your best gentlemen, by the way if I remember correctly they sit for selection on March 21 or 25. I think the offer will get out at the same time of last year, Mid April.

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Junior ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Application Date: November 4, 2011 ----------------------- November 2
First Contact: November 14, 2011 -------------------------- ??
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed --------------------- No need to redo
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed --------------- Completed Frebruary 18
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed --------------------- Completed Frebruary 18; need to do urine and blood test + Full eyes check
Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed ------ No need to redo
Aircrew medical : February 2, Done ------------------------------ No need to redo just an update of Eyes, urine and blood.
ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27. ---------- No need to redo
Selected for Pilot : Had to refuse for family reason. (April 2012)

Good luck for everybody


----------



## Globemaster77

nic32 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just finished my interview and medical. All went very good, my interviewer said that I was very competitive.
> He gave me some stats ;
> 
> This year they got 490 Pilot application, from the beginning, so cut some people at CFAT, interview, Pilot test and aircrew medical  and I think we will be less than a hundred applicant for the final selection.
> 
> They take 48 Pilot this year. For ASCO; 75 applicant, they take 18
> 
> I think they are good number. Do your best gentlemen, by the way if I remember correctly they sit for selection on March 21 or 25. I think the offer will get out at the same time of last year, Mid April.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Quebec city
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Junior ROTP
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
> Application Date: November 4, 2011 ----------------------- November 2
> First Contact: November 14, 2011 -------------------------- ??
> CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed --------------------- No need to redo
> Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed --------------- Completed Frebruary 18
> Medical: December 20, 2011 completed --------------------- Completed Frebruary 18; need to do urine and blood test + Full eyes check
> Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed ------ No need to redo
> Aircrew medical : February 2, Done ------------------------------ No need to redo just an update of Eyes, urine and blood.
> ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27. ---------- No need to redo
> Selected for Pilot : Had to refuse for family reason. (April 2012)
> 
> Good luck for everybody




When you say the recruiters received 490 pilot applications, he only meant from that specific recruitment centre yes? Because as far as I know there are hundreds of recruitment centres all over the nation and if there were 490 applications from the entire country those are some amazing odds! Just making sure.


----------



## Cui

There aren't hundreds of recruiting centres across the nation, there's only a handful around the country. As for how many people applied, don't worry about it, just focus on bettering yourself for your applcation.


----------



## nic32

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> When you say the recruiters received 490 pilot applications, he only meant from that specific recruitment centre yes? Because as far as I know there are hundreds of recruitment centres all over the nation and if there were 490 applications from the entire country those are some amazing odds! Just making sure.



490 Pilot application nationwide. Then you have people who get cut at the CFAT, interview, pilot selection, aircrew medical; and I think that less than an hundred will reach the merit list !

Like Cui said dont worry about the number just do your best


----------



## Globemaster77

nic32 said:
			
		

> 490 Pilot application nationwide. Then you have people who get cut at the CFAT, interview, pilot selection, aircrew medical; and I think that less than an hundred will reach the merit list !
> 
> Like Cui said dont worry about the number just do your best



Wow, alright that's a surprise to me. I was expecting a higher total number of applicants. Especially for pilot since it's the most popular trade choice for ROTP.


----------



## Alex.Landry

The number of applicants doesn't matter. There could be thousands, but at the end of the day, all that matters is that you are one of the best in the XX number of spots available for your trade. 

If you applied for Pilot and they're taking 13 people, then you better not be number 14 or else you'll be disappointed my friends. 

I'm not trying to be negative, just realistic because I saw so many last year falter under the presumption that they thought they had their position locked down. 

Good luck to you all and I hope to see ALL of you here next year!


----------



## SeR

FirstYear said:
			
		

> The number of applicants doesn't matter.



Let's be honest here. The number of applicants really does make a difference. If there are 10 positions and 15 applicants, your chances are greater than 50%. However, if the number of applicants increases to 150, then that's a whole different story. I can completely understand why people might get a tad anxious over the numbers.


----------



## Globemaster77

SeR said:
			
		

> Let's be honest here. The number of applicants really does make a difference. If there are 10 positions and 15 applicants, your chances are greater than 50%. However, if the number of applicants increases to 150, then that's a whole different story. I can completely understand why people might get a tad anxious over the numbers.



Agreed friend. But I think what he's saying is that numbers shouldn't matter to you, if you are competitive and if you truly are passionate about this then you will somehow find a way. Yes, numbers do matter and yes, a smaller number of applicants will improve your odds.


----------



## Daishi

Yes, 490 for the year isn't that bad tho. I was expecting it to be much higher. With the people failing the initial screening processes I'd estimate that there is probably 150 people competing for the 40-50 spots. Almost a 30% chance!

Mind with my background in flying, and my families history in the military I may or may not have a leg up. Plus I was adamant about making this my career and not a 7 year and I'm out thing.

The only down side is I may not make it this year since I'm still waiting for Ottawa to clear my medical file and do the CAPPS. The recruiter said that if I did miss it I would still be considered for Armored Officer, and since I wait the year out anyway I could ask to be re-tryed for pilot selections next year. Not sure if that's true or not but hey.


----------



## Conz

Daishi said:
			
		

> Yes, 490 for the year isn't that bad tho. I was expecting it to be much higher. With the people failing the initial screening processes I'd estimate that there is probably 150 people competing for the 40-50 spots. Almost a 30% chance!
> 
> Mind with my background in flying, and my families history in the military I may or may not have a leg up. Plus I was adamant about making this my career and not a 7 year and I'm out thing.
> 
> The only down side is I may not make it this year since I'm still waiting for Ottawa to clear my medical file and do the CAPPS. The recruiter said that if I did miss it I would still be considered for Armored Officer, and since I wait the year out anyway I could ask to be re-tryed for pilot selections next year. Not sure if that's true or not but hey.



That's an ~30% chance if it's a random sample being drawn from the frame of the applicants drawn from the screening process. However, those who demonstrate skills, experience, higher scores, and credentials have a chance higher than ~30% and those who lack some of those criteria have a lesser chance.


----------



## SeR

Daishi said:
			
		

> Mind with my background in flying, and my families history in the military I may or may not have a leg up. Plus I was adamant about making this my career and not a 7 year and I'm out thing.



"Family history" plays such an insignificant part in the determination of who gets into the military that if you didn't mention it to anyone at the recruiting centre or in your application, odds are, your standing on the review board wouldn't change by a hair (unless of course your father was the CDS or something of that sort).

As well, unless your intentions are to stay in the Forces until your contract is up, and you let your interviewer aware of this, it has to be assumed that everyone who is applying for a career in the CF is in it for more than "a 7 year and I'm out thing."


----------



## DAA

Conz said:
			
		

> That's an ~30% chance if it's a random sample being drawn from the frame of the applicants drawn from the screening process. However, those who demonstrate skills, experience, higher scores, and credentials have a chance higher than ~30% and those who lack some of those criteria have a lesser chance.



Let's just say we extrapolate your equation even further.  So if there were 48 positions and 490 applicants for ROTP Pilot.  At first glance, it would make sense that 1 in 10 would make it.  But then only 150 of those make it to the merit listing process, so the odds change again.  48 are selected for RMC and then lets say only 40 of those 48 graduate from RMC.  Then only 10 of those 48 make it through flight school and go on to a unit.  So that would make the chances of "actually" being a Pilot in CF "1 in 50" based on the rate of applicants to the rate of actually getting behind the controls of an aircraft.


----------



## Conz

DAA said:
			
		

> Let's just say we extrapolate your equation even further.  So if there were 48 positions and 490 applicants for ROTP Pilot.  At first glance, it would make sense that 1 in 10 would make it.  But then only 150 of those make it to the merit listing process, so the odds change again.  48 are selected for RMC and then lets say only 40 of those 48 graduate from RMC.  Then only 10 of those 48 make it through flight school and go on to a unit.  So that would make the chances of "actually" being a Pilot in CF "1 in 50" based on the rate of applicants to the rate of actually getting behind the controls of an aircraft.



Nice extrapolation, DAA. You have provided a clear breakdown for those who like to consider their "odds" of being accepted.


----------



## eggert

i hate how people go on this and act like they know whether or not people are going to get an offer....its up to the selection board pers and thats that

stop trying to figure out percentages and say whether one thing gives you an advantage over another. its all just a matter of time and in april people will start finding out if they made it or not....

thank you


----------



## SeR

eggert said:
			
		

> i hate how people go on this and act like they know whether or not people are going to get an offer....



Would you be ever so kind to *PROVIDE AN EXAMPLE* where someone on this thread has acted "like they know whether or not people are going to get an offer"?



			
				eggert said:
			
		

> stop trying to figure out percentages and say whether one thing gives you an advantage over another.



There is absolutely nothing wrong with talking statistics. If you don't like reading it, simply don't.


----------



## gabrielgp

Is this the same as any of the other three degree's and can be applied with the Regular Officer Training Plan?


----------



## wannabe SF member

It's a standard BA. What differentiates it from other degrees is that since there is no coded independent set of courses for military sciences, the program is a mix of politics, history and psychology courses.


----------



## Amarko87

nic32 said:
			
		

> 490 Pilot application nationwide. Then you have people who get cut at the CFAT, interview, pilot selection, aircrew medical; and I think that less than an hundred will reach the merit list !
> 
> Like Cui said dont worry about the number just do your best



From what I was told (3 different recruiters in Ottawa) the number was over 3000 for Pilot.  Pilot is the most applied for trade offered by the Canadian Forces.  Therefore the most competitive with only ~50 spots open this year.


----------



## gabrielgp

Is this an uncommon degree people apply for?


----------



## Journeyman

eggert said:
			
		

> i hate how people go on this and act like they know whether or not people are going to get an offer....its up to the selection board pers and thats that
> 
> stop trying to figure out percentages and say *whether one thing gives you an advantage over another*.



Yep.   :


			
				eggert said:
			
		

> Gonna have a hand up on other people because im already in the reserves and have basic/ql3 done!





			
				eggert said:
			
		

> ..... was deemed admissible to RMC, i also have an upper hand by already being in the reserves, and the recruiter said i aced my interview






Oh, right.....





			
				eggert said:
			
		

> .... how much high school marks really affect your application? i didnt have the best (70s) ....


----------



## eggert

lol


----------



## Taras27131

Inky said:
			
		

> It's a standard BA. What differentiates it from other degrees is that since there is no coded independent set of courses for military sciences, the program is a mix of politics, history and psychology courses.



I was wondering what are the differences between Military Arts and Science and Military and Strategic Studies. I am asking because the course descriptions seem very similar.


----------



## ktipnorth

Hello Folks,

I was wondering at what stage do we send in our 1st semester marks?  Information out there suggests that the selection boards are looking primarily at grade 10 and 11 results.  If this is the case at what point do we send in our grade 12 results?  I would appreciate others folks thoughts of this subject.  

Ktipnorth


----------



## McG

BMAS is a general arts & sciences degree with some military content and a fancy name.  Last time I checked, it was also offered exclusively as a continuing education program (ie. not full time residency) primarily for officers without degrees or sr NCOs.


----------



## Conz

ktipnorth said:
			
		

> Hello Folks,
> 
> I was wondering at what stage do we send in our 1st semester marks?  Information out there suggests that the selection boards are looking primarily at grade 10 and 11 results.  If this is the case at what point do we send in our grade 12 results?  I would appreciate others folks thoughts of this subject.
> 
> Ktipnorth



Bring your updated transcript to your interview; if your interview has already occurred, they might not need them. If the CF needs your grades they will likely be requested via phone call.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Everyone takes a Second Language Test upon arrival. 

From there, they arrange for your SLT classes or just give you exemption.


----------



## SeR

FirstYear said:
			
		

> Everyone takes a Second Language Test upon arrival.
> 
> From there, they arrange for your SLT classes or just give you exemption.



Was this intended to be written in this thread? 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109501.0.html


----------



## nic32

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> From what I was told (3 different recruiters in Ottawa) the number was over 3000 for Pilot.  Pilot is the most applied for trade offered by the Canadian Forces.  Therefore the most competitive with only ~50 spots open this year.



3000 ?? Never heard that anyways it seems that no recruiter says the same number for application. My number are provided by my interviewer, I think he's right but  anyways I don't really care about how many are applying


----------



## DAA

The number of applications to the number of positions has NO bearing what so ever on whether or not you are going to get accepted!  If the CF was to be hiring 50 pilots this year and only had 25 applications and all 25 passed Aircrew Selection, not all 25 are going to be hired!!!

If I was in the aviation business and had a $35-$40 million dollar aircraft which needed to be flown, I would probably tend to be "very" selective as to who I let into the cockpit!!!  Regardless of the number of reasonably qualified people who applied.


----------



## Globemaster77

nic32 said:
			
		

> 3000 ?? Never heard that anyways it seems that no recruiter says the same number for application. My number are provided by my interviewer, I think he's right but  anyways I don't really care about how many are applying



I wasn't so sure if pilot really only had 490 applicants this year (felt like it was gonna be a lot more) , but 3000 sounds like way too much. My recruiter/military counsellor told me that they had upwards to 4000 ROTP applicants a year, and that the most popular was pilot.


----------



## wannabe SF member

You're right, I confused BMAS and MSS. What ROTP students can go for is the Military and strategic studies program which is pretty much what I described in my earlier post.


----------



## Daishi

Since my main choice was pilot, and I signed all my papers stating I would stay for 7 years on acceptance...if I fail to be selected for a pilot they do consider the other option you picked correct? If pilot and ACSO fail Armoured was my other pick.


----------



## Noctis

Isn't VIE for ROTP pilot 12 years?
Regardless, it's impossible that you've already signed a contract as you haven't even had a position offered to you yet. You're confusing things.


----------



## 211RadOp

Daishi said:
			
		

> ...if I fail to be selected for a pilot they do consider the other option you picked correct? If pilot and ACSO fail Armoured was my other pick.



Possibly.  My son was accepted Aerospace Control Officer last year, but failed out on the testing.  His other choices were Logistics Officer and Intelligence Officer and he was not offered either one. (He knew the chances for Int O was slim to none, and Slim was walking out the door.)


----------



## Alex.Landry

SeR said:
			
		

> Was this intended to be written in this thread?
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109501.0.html



Yes  :nod:

Sorry about that!


----------



## scriptox

Noctis said:
			
		

> Isn't VIE for ROTP pilot 12 years?
> Regardless, it's impossible that you've already signed a contract as you haven't even had a position offered to you yet. You're confusing things.



Well my VIE is 13 years and I'm Signals. My room mate (his trade is Pilot) has his VIE set at 15 years or something. From what I've seen here at RMC, the VIE for Pilot is typically longer than most.


----------



## Daishi

scriptox said:
			
		

> Well my VIE is 13 years and I'm Signals. My room mate (his trade is Pilot) has his VIE set at 15 years or something. From what I've seen here at RMC, the VIE for Pilot is typically longer than most.



I'm not sure, there was a paper that stated that if I accepted I would stay with the forces for 7 years.


----------



## SeR

Daishi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, there was a paper that stated that if I accepted I would stay with the forces for 7 years.



You wouldn't have signed anything stating this yet. If you do get accepted, you're still able to decline the offer.


----------



## Globemaster77

scriptox said:
			
		

> Well my VIE is 13 years and I'm Signals. My room mate (his trade is Pilot) has his VIE set at 15 years or something. From what I've seen here at RMC, the VIE for Pilot is typically longer than most.



This is true. Excluding university education, ( 4 years at RMC for instance) you would have to serve a period of 7 years due to the cost of training as a pilot. For most of the trades (excluding medical) the service period is normally about 5 years.


----------



## SkyHeff

Also note: the service begins after earning your wings.

4 years university (if not DEO) --> 1-3(or more) years until you earn your wings--> Remaining mandatory service. (7, 9, XX years.)


----------



## Motard

it's all pensionable time


----------



## Cui

Yep, and if you go to RMC, you'll be 1/3 way to a C.D. by the time you graduate.


----------



## Globemaster77

A friend of mine is interested in going to a civi uni, how would he go about that if he was accepted into RMC instead? Do you guys think changes are possible? Obviously the recruiters would be the best place to go to but what are your opinions on this?


----------



## ouellette9

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Possibly.  My son was accepted Aerospace Control Officer last year, but failed out on the testing.  His other choices were Logistics Officer and Intelligence Officer and he was not offered either one. (He knew the chances for Int O was slim to none, and Slim was walking out the door.)



What test are you talking about? And when do you pass it?


----------



## Motard

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is interested in going to a civi uni, how would he go about that if he was accepted into RMC instead? Do you guys think changes are possible? Obviously the recruiters would be the best place to go to but what are your opinions on this?



Apply for a trade not offered at RMC (eg, nursing) or go through the process and list Civi U as 1st choice, if only offered RMC, decline it and try again next year. If there's one thing I learnt in my years of service is that military offers are pretty much non-negotiable.


----------



## Globemaster77

Motard said:
			
		

> Apply for a trade not offered at RMC (eg, nursing) or go through the process and list Civi U as 1st choice, if only offered RMC, decline it and try again next year. If there's one thing I learnt in my years of service is that military offers are pretty much non-negotiable.



Ah, good answer. Thanks for this.


----------



## scriptox

Daishi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, there was a paper that stated that if I accepted I would stay with the forces for 7 years.



Variable Initial Engagement (VIE) =/= Obligatory Service.


----------



## Khaalid

can you try ROTP for one year just to see if you like it or not? and then stop or continue it?


----------



## Cui

It is my understanding that you can voluntarily release until you finish BMOQ at the end of your first year.


----------



## Globemaster77

Khaalid said:
			
		

> can you try ROTP for one year just to see if you like it or not? and then stop or continue it?



I don't think you should apply at all. The military isn't a joke, make a solid decision before applying. If you were to quit in the middle, you will have to pay off that year's tuition fees out of your own pocket.


----------



## Globemaster77

Cui said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that you can voluntarily release until you finish BMOQ at the end of your first year.



I forgot to mention first year. This is the better answer.


----------



## Khaalid

i meant, do i apply every year again? or just once?
what if i join do 1 year and i didn't like it, can i just stop doing it after the first year? and do the 2 years of service that is mandatory


----------



## Conz

If you're already enrolled in a civilian university and you begin ROTP (receiving wages) in September, your BMOQ will take place the following summer. Now, if you are in this scenario you CANNOT voluntarily release; for you have already begun your commitment to the CF.


----------



## Khaalid

what does BMOQ stand for?

and how close do nurse officers usually need to live to the base?


----------



## daniel12

Basic Military Officer Qualification


----------



## Cui

Khaalid said:
			
		

> what does BMOQ stand for?
> 
> and how close do nurse officers usually need to live to the base?



You might benefit from talking to a recruiter. There's a recruiting centre in Edmonton, since that's where you are. They can provide answers to your questions better than we can. There's also an FAQ section on forces.ca worth checking out.

As well, since you were the one who posted about concerns with your parents, have them go with you to the recruiting centre and have a recruiter explain to them what the CF is about, and what serving in the CF entails. They are professionals at this kind of thing, and I am sure that they are a lot better at quelming concerns from parents than you are, it might turn into a worthwhile trip.


----------



## scriptox

Conz said:
			
		

> If you're already enrolled in a civilian university and you begin ROTP (receiving wages) in September, your BMOQ will take place the following summer. Now, if you are in this scenario you CANNOT voluntarily release; for you have already begun your commitment to the CF.



A CF Member can voluntarily release at any time. The question is will it get approved?


----------



## SeR

Khaalid said:
			
		

> i meant, do i apply every year again? or just once?
> what if i join do 1 year and i didn't like it, can i just stop doing it after the first year? and do the 2 years of service that is mandatory



Like civilian universities, you don't reapply once your already in. Once your in, your in, unless you start failing or do something that gets you kicked out. As well, if you quit in your first year, you are not obligated to serve any time in the military.


----------



## jwtg

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is interested in going to a civi uni, how would he go about that if he was accepted into RMC instead? Do you guys think changes are possible? Obviously the recruiters would be the best place to go to but what are your opinions on this?


In recent years, many people have tried to go the Civ U route and have received offers for RMC.  They tended to be non-negotiable, take it or leave it, kind of offers.  Some occupations, like Nursing Officers, require very specific degrees which are not offered at RMC so everyone accepted for ROTP for those positions will go to Civ U.


----------



## diotte

Good day!
Figured I'd share my application information. I'm currently a first year student at the University of Ottawa and I'm a prospective applicant for RMC/ROTP 2013-2014. 
This forum has been of great use and served as a premium guide for my application. Thanks!
Good luck to all other applicants and I hope to see you next year!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: Armour 
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact: October 2012
Aptitude:  25th February 2013 
Medical:  October 2012
Interview completed: 15th December 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment date:
Basic Training Begins:

Cheers, 

diotte


----------



## eggert

does anyone know the numbers for CT- ROTP for the trades pilot, or AEC


----------



## 2011Applicant

Hey,
I'm looking into switching my degree program and was wondering if anyone has a copy/link to the chart that shows which degree programs are required/preferred/acceptable for each trade.

For info, Trade: ACSO 
Current Program: Psychology
Possibly change to: English

Thanks troops.


----------



## SeR

Scroll down to Section D, Table 1:
http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf

You could also have a look at http://forces.ca/. If you go to the fact sheet for your desired occupation, it should tell you the required qualifications and degrees.


----------



## 2011Applicant

Cheers, not exactly what I was looking for but it does the trick.


----------



## DAA

SeR said:
			
		

> Scroll down to Section D, Table 1:
> http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf
> 
> You could also have a look at http://forces.ca/. If you go to the fact sheet for your desired occupation, it should tell you the required qualifications and degrees.



Absolutely marvelous advice.  

So I checked out your link and scrolled to the very bottom and found "Revised 26/10/05".   Hmmmmmm, last revised over 7 years ago.  Not to mention the URL clearly has the word "Old" in it.  Something tells me things have changed since 2005.

You might want to refrain from providing "Recruiting" advice or as a bare minimum check the links to the advice that you are providing.


----------



## Bowen

ACSO doesn't require a specific degree. I know a couple ACSO's in English currently so you should be good to go.


----------



## SeR

DAA said:
			
		

> Absolutely marvelous advice.
> 
> So I checked out your link and scrolled to the very bottom and found "Revised 26/10/05".   Hmmmmmm, last revised over 7 years ago.  Not to mention the URL clearly has the word "Old" in it.  Something tells me things have changed since 2005.
> 
> You might want to refrain from providing "Recruiting" advice or as a bare minimum check the links to the advice that you are providing.



I was well aware of the date at the bottom actually. If you want to, you're more than welcome to compare the degree requirements on that link with the ones on the Forces website. Something tells me that the majority of them will be the same, and I can already confirm many of them are, just by simple knowledge. How much in the area of degrees do you think has changed since then exactly.  :


----------



## DAA

SeR said:
			
		

> I was well aware of the date at the bottom actually. If you want to, you're more than welcome to compare the degree requirements on that link with the ones on the Forces website. Something tells me that the majority of them will be the same, and I can already confirm many of them are, just by simple knowledge. How much in the area of degrees do you think has changed since then exactly.  :



No comment, I have already addressed your post off line.  But just for the record, academic requirements for all occupations in the CF change on a rather frequent basis and I wouldn't count on the forces.ca website to reflect any of it as that information is merely "generic" in nature and does not deal with "specifics" because of said "frequent" changes.


----------



## Globemaster77

eggert said:
			
		

> does anyone know the numbers for CT- ROTP for the trades pilot, or AEC



I was told this by my counsellor:

pilot 51
AEC 12 or so (bad year for this trade choice)


----------



## jwtg

eggert said:
			
		

> does anyone know the numbers for CT- ROTP for the trades pilot, or AEC





			
				Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> I was told this by my counsellor:
> 
> pilot 51
> AEC 12 or so (bad year for this trade choice)



Are these numbers you got regarding CT (as in component transfer, in this case reserves to reg force) spaces? Or ROTP spaces in general?  Because 51 spaces for pilot CTs seems unlikely to me.

Also, to address the question: if you look through many of the recruiting threads around here, you'll find that many people post conflicting numbers which they heard from a recruiter, and those numbers tend to be worth next to nothing.


----------



## Globemaster77

jwtg said:
			
		

> Are these numbers you got regarding CT (as in component transfer, in this case reserves to reg force) spaces? Or ROTP spaces in general?  Because 51 spaces for pilot CTs seems unlikely to me.
> 
> Also, to address the question: if you look through many of the recruiting threads around here, you'll find that many people post conflicting numbers which they heard from a recruiter, and those numbers tend to be worth next to nothing.



Sorry, I misunderstood. These are spaces for ROTP.


----------



## DAA

Cherrysu said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'm looking into switching my degree program and was wondering if anyone has a copy/link to the chart that shows which degree programs are required/preferred/acceptable for each trade.
> 
> For info, Trade: ACSO
> Current Program: Psychology
> Possibly change to: English
> 
> Thanks troops.



There is no "ideal" academic credentials for ACSO.  The CF will accept ANY undergraduate degree and no prior experience is required.  So your free to do what you want.


----------



## OlivierColas

Hi there! Does anyone know when is the 1st round of selections for RMC and RMC St-Jean?


----------



## SeR

OlivierColas said:
			
		

> Hi there! Does anyone know when is the 1st round of selections for RMC and RMC St-Jean?



If you get accepted in the "1st round," then you will most likely be contacted anytime during mid-late April.


----------



## Cui

I was told that selections begin on March 19, and will probably take a few weeks from doing selections to getting the word out to local RCs. Just sit tight, nothing you can do at this point.


----------



## curious22

Looks like there might be a shortage of pilots now or in the near future for the CF. What other reason could there be to go to a recruiter/headhunter for potential canidates.

http://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=c7340072a377c310&q=fly+in+fly+out&tk=17kis1e6s06a038u&from=ja&alid=e3d997b94da00f75&utm_source=jobseeker_emails&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=job_alerts


----------



## Daishi

curious22 said:
			
		

> Looks like there might be a shortage of pilots now or in the near future for the CF. What other reason could there be to go to a recruiter/headhunter for potential canidates.
> 
> http://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=c7340072a377c310&q=fly+in+fly+out&tk=17kis1e6s06a038u&from=ja&alid=e3d997b94da00f75&utm_source=jobseeker_emails&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=job_alerts



Maybe good news for ROTP applicants this year? Who knows.


----------



## DAA

Daishi said:
			
		

> Maybe good news for ROTP applicants this year? Who knows.



Maybe even better news for DEO applicants.


----------



## nic32

Hey guys,

Tomorrow is the last day to bring our paperwork. Good luck to everyone, now all of us are playing the waiting game !!


----------



## Daishi

My medical file has been in Ottawa awaiting approval for over two weeks now.... gahhhhh I still need to do the flight crew selection.


----------



## Schleich

Is anyone that is currently attending or RMC or has graduated recently available/willing to answer questions in regards to RMC? Just figured it'd be easier to communicate with individuals by private messages with the mass of questions I will probably have.


----------



## krimynal

you could probably add the facebook page of the RMC , and ask there if anyone is up to chat with you , I know some students are following the page so !


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Graduated class of 2010, send me a message with any questions you have.


----------



## Motard

nic32 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day to bring our paperwork. Good luck to everyone, now all of us are playing the waiting game !!



Where did you hear this was the last day?


----------



## daniel12

Why would there be a shortage of pilots?


----------



## Motard

daniel12 said:
			
		

> Why would there be a shortage of pilots?



I highly doubt there is, when pilot is the most popular choice of trades for recruits, it makes sense to post ads for pilot to attract additional attention to the CF. People see pilot, get drawn to the application process and quite often end up in a totally different trade.


----------



## pa471856

Motard said:
			
		

> I highly doubt there is, when pilot is the most popular choice of trades for recruits, it makes sense to post ads for pilot to attract additional attention to the CF. People see pilot, get drawn to the application process and quite often end up in a totally different trade.



I agree with this statement and this could quite possibly be an explanation as to why they are advertising different places. I have heard though from CF pilots (and it has been in the news briefly) that they are short in many areas. I would guess that this is due to retirements, and pilots leaving for airlines and other civy gigs. In the meantime I am sure the CF has no trouble getting the applicants, but the training system can't keep up to fill those spots hence why they have tried to hire more foreign pilots from the UK to try and curb this problem.


----------



## Daishi

Does anyone know if they look down on people that will be going into their third year of university next fall? When I applied the recruiter said they don't really accept people in their third or fourth year of university. I wouldn't see why not..less money the cf has to put out and a quicker turn around time for their investment.


----------



## Chelomo

I would think it's because your time of service will be proportionally shorter and some of that will be taken by your formation in your chosen trade (The years of subsidized education are counted to determine how many years you have to serve after your studies).

Other than that, going for the TAD, Medical and Interview tomorrow, in order to be merit listed for the March 15 selection. Applying for Arty (1), INT O. (Closed) and INF (3), I hope I get in haha! Going the civvy route, because my marks are apparently too low for RMC.

Good luck to all!


----------



## SeR

Daishi said:
			
		

> I wouldn't see why not..less money the cf has to put out and a quicker turn around time for their investment.



They would spend even less money on you if you were to take the DEO route.


----------



## Motard

Daishi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they look down on people that will be going into their third year of university next fall? When I applied the recruiter said they don't really accept people in their third or fourth year of university. I wouldn't see why not..less money the cf has to put out and a quicker turn around time for their investment.



I was told that as long as you have a year left of university you're good to go.


----------



## Cui

I think my MCC mentioned that you need at least 3 semesters left to be eligible for ROTP.


----------



## scriptox

Current RMC Officer Cadet here.


----------



## Henning

Quote from: Daishi on Today at 18:33:03
Does anyone know if they look down on people that will be going into their third year of university next fall? When I applied the recruiter said they don't really accept people in their third or fourth year of university. I wouldn't see why not..less money the cf has to put out and a quicker turn around time for their investment.

Hey, I'm in my third year this year and just got in this past summer.  A bunch of the guys in civ u with me are going into third year.  As far as our group's mix of people, I'd say they don't consider that as a factor.  If anything it might give you better chance to get to stay at the university you're at since you're settled and there's no point making you restart (I applied going into second year and they said I had to restart at RMC, repplied last year and they let me stay at Queen's)


----------



## Daishi

Oh yah? Well that re-assuring. What trade are you in?

Also does anyone know what the turn around time for medical files that are sent to Ottawa are? Its been almost three weeks now.


----------



## Henning

I'm Electrical Mechanical Engineering


----------



## eggert

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP) - component transfer
Trade Choice 1: log officer 
Trade Choice 2: aec
Trade Choice 3: pilot 
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact: October 2012
Aptitude:  15th February 2013 
Medical:  October 2012
Interview completed: 15th December 2012
Aircrew selection completed: February 2013
Merit Listed: Friday March 1st ....( was told by my broker i merited anyways )
Position Offered:
Enrollment date:
Basic Training Begins:

Cheers,


----------



## Noctis

I got 3 questions of the utmost importance to any CURRENT RMC O.Cdts;

1) How much is removed from your pay monthly for quarters and rations?

2) Are the rations good?  Is there always healthy foods to choose from?  Is there limitless amounts of ice cream?

3) Are you having a lot of fun at RMC? Would you recommend RMC to others?  Are the girls from Queen's all over you guys?


Thanks a lot 
Cheers!  

Noctis


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Noctis said:
			
		

> I got 3 questions of the utmost importance to any CURRENT RMC O.Cdts;
> 
> 1) How much is removed from your pay monthly for quarters and rations?
> 
> 2) Are the rations good?  Is there always healthy foods to choose from?  Is there limitless amounts of ice cream?
> 
> 3) Are you having a lot of fun at RMC? Would you recommend RMC to others?  Are the girls from Queen's all over you guys?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Cheers!
> 
> Noctis



NOW I see why we need a degree granting University all of our own, with a budget that is substantially larger than that of a fighting Brigade... :brickwall:


----------



## Journeyman

Noctis said:
			
		

> ...utmost importance...


----------



## slayer/raptor

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> NOW I see why we need a degree granting University all of our own, with a budget that is substantially larger than that of a fighting Brigade... :brickwall:



Common now the guy's profile says he's an ROTP wannabe, not that he is an RMC cadet.


----------



## PMedMoe

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Common now the guy's profile says he's an ROTP wannabe, not that he is an RMC cadet.



Who is asking _about_ attendance at RMC....  See how that works?


----------



## jwtg

Noctis said:
			
		

> I got 3 questions of the utmost importance to any CURRENT RMC O.Cdts;
> 
> 1) How much is removed from your pay monthly for quarters and rations?


 I forget the exact amount for rations, and quarters depends on which building you live in and whether you're in a single or double room.  You can expect to take home ~500/month, although you get a raise of like 30/month each year.  Not big money, but better than accumulating debt.


> 2) Are the rations good?  Is there always healthy foods to choose from?  Is there limitless amounts of ice cream?


  Good is a relative term, and there is no objective answer to this question.  Some people are perfectly happy with the food, some don't like it.  There are always enough options to provide for a healthy, balanced meal; however, sometimes this means eating repetitive meals (same kinds of fruit, vegetables from day to day).  It doesn't beat home cooking, but it is possible to eat well.





> 3) Are you having a lot of fun at RMC? Would you recommend RMC to others?  Are the girls from Queen's all over you guys?


 I didn't come here to have fun, I came here to get a commission.  That being said, it's like any other walk of life- sometimes it's hard, sometimes it's fun, sometimes it's both.  It's definitely unique.  I would recommend RMC to people who are serious about working hard and earning a commission.  If you're just coming to party, well, we have enough people like you already so please go away.  I'm not commenting on the stupid third part of this third question of this mostly ridiculous post.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Agree 100% with jwtg.

Come here to develop yourself into an officer, not because of all the shiny doodads and bells and whistles officers get.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Good day all!

I know it's early in my stay here at the College, but I was just curious in regards to a few things post graduation.

Does your webmail account remain active and can you still use it?

What uniform parts do you have to return (ie I know you have to return 4's and Scarlets, but do you keep your white belt per say? And if not, where do you get a new one for your DEU full dress?)

How does posting work if your next destination is say a Phase training of some sort (so not directly to Regiment)?

Were there any sudden realizations you had upon exiting the College (ie things that hit you RIGHT as you left that you'd have done differently if given the chance)?

Do you miss RMC?


Thanks for any response!
I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Noctis

Thank you jwtg for the response. That was exactly the kind of answer I was looking for.

@Firstyear: Yes, absolutely and that's what I intend to do.  My original question was impregnated with sarcasm, mainly because it's Friday and after a long week here in the office my brain tends to melt a little.


----------



## Loachman

Noctis said:
			
		

> My original question was impregnated with sarcasm



And that was _*soooooooooooooo*_ obvious.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Noctis said:
			
		

> My original question was impregnated with sarcasm



Noxious, oops, sorry, Noctis.  If you thought there was sarcasm in any of your questions you obviously are in need of an education, though RMC may not be the institution that would hone such skills despite the age-old military gibe of "if you can't take a joke you shouldn't have joined".  However, there is nothing wrong with one of the criteria for selecting a career being (_the illogical perception that there will be_) increased sexual opportunity.  But you may find that your chances of impregnating anything (questions or Queens' girls) will not change because of the one constant - you.

Now, that's sarcasm.


----------



## SeR

Noctis said:
			
		

> Are the girls from Queen's all over you guys?



If you're hard to look at while wearing civvis, you're _still_ going to be hard to look at in uniform.


----------



## TTB4570

whoops, wrong post, sorry guys


----------



## George Wallace

Research is a valuable tool to learn.  I have merged your questions to a topic that by chance had the exact same wording in the title as yours.  If you read this and other topics in this forum, you will get a better understanding as to what may or may not be of value in your quest.


----------



## TTB4570

Hello! As you may have guessed from the title, I am wondering how eligible i am for RMC. (ROTP)
I am currently 16 years old and in grade 11 (just starting second semester)

Would any of you be able to tell me if these are useful to have/give me an edge?

1. I am in my school's Model United Nations and have won numerous awards, Including: Best Delegate and Best Position paper.
2. I am also In my Schools debate team.
3. I completed grade 11 english with 90% and have an 88 percent average for the first semester
4. I have nearly completed my hardwood flooring apprenticeship program with over 1500 hours working hours completed
5. Currently my Athletics are lacking but i am planning on joining my schools track and field team for the remainder of high school
6. I received a grade of 90% in PE10
7. I have also completed the CORE program and have been licensed hunter from age 13
8. Nearly completed my Junior Firearms licensing (which will be automatically upgraded to a PAL once i turn 18)
9. I have recently won awards for essay writing in my city (coquitlam) I received award papers from the Senate, City and Provincial government 
10. I can understand and speak basic Korean (grade 5 level)

thank you for your time.
And if you could give any advice as to how i can improve myself and improve my eligibility for entry, feel free to share


----------



## Fishbone Jones

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> Hello! As you may have guessed from the title, I am wondering how eligible i am for RMC. (ROTP)
> I am currently 16 years old and in grade 11 (just starting second semester)
> 
> Would any of you be able to tell me if these are useful to have/give me an edge?
> 
> 1. I am in my school's Model United Nations and have won numerous awards, Including: Best Delegate and Best Position paper.
> 2. I am also In my Schools debate team.
> 3. I completed grade 11 english with 90% and have an 88 percent average for the first semester
> 4. I have nearly completed my hardwood flooring apprenticeship program with over 1500 hours working hours completed
> 5. Currently my Athletics are lacking but i am planning on joining my schools track and field team for the remainder of high school
> 6. I received a grade of 90% in PE10
> 7. I have also completed the CORE program and have been licensed hunter from age 13
> 8. Nearly completed my Junior Firearms licensing (which will be automatically upgraded to a PAL once i turn 18)
> 9. I have recently won awards for essay writing in my city (coquitlam) I received award papers from the Senate, City and Provincial government
> 10. I can understand and speak basic Korean (grade 5 level)
> 
> thank you for your time.
> And if you could give any advice as to how i can improve myself and improve my eligibility for entry, feel free to share



Don't move it again. It was put here because it belongs here.

---Staff---


----------



## jwtg

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> Hello! As you may have guessed from the title, I am wondering how eligible i am for RMC. (ROTP)
> I am currently 16 years old and in grade 11 (just starting second semester)
> 
> Would any of you be able to tell me if these are useful to have/give me an edge?
> 
> 1. I am in my school's Model United Nations and have won numerous awards, Including: Best Delegate and Best Position paper.
> 2. I am also In my Schools debate team.
> 3. I completed grade 11 english with 90% and have an 88 percent average for the first semester
> 4. I have nearly completed my hardwood flooring apprenticeship program with over 1500 hours working hours completed
> 5. Currently my Athletics are lacking but i am planning on joining my schools track and field team for the remainder of high school
> 6. I received a grade of 90% in PE10
> 7. I have also completed the CORE program and have been licensed hunter from age 13
> 8. Nearly completed my Junior Firearms licensing (which will be automatically upgraded to a PAL once i turn 18)
> 9. I have recently won awards for essay writing in my city (coquitlam) I received award papers from the Senate, City and Provincial government
> 10. I can understand and speak basic Korean (grade 5 level)
> 
> thank you for your time.
> And if you could give any advice as to how i can improve myself and improve my eligibility for entry, feel free to share


Questions like this are not well received because nobody knows your chances because it's all about how you compare to your competition.  Without access to the files of all RMC applicants in the year you're going to apply, nobody can provide more than vague impressions as to whether or not you're on the right track.

Frankly, I'm not even inclined to do that.  If you want to know how well you stack up, dig through these forums for the countless other posts which are nearly identical to yours and compare resumes.  If you find that people who have a similar brag sheet to yours are often accepted, well, you have your answer.  If you find that everyone is higher-caliber than you, then you have another answer.

Search, read, compare yourself, answer yourself.


----------



## Loachman

jwtg said:
			
		

> Questions like this are not well received because nobody knows your chances because it's all about how you compare to your competition.  Without access to the files of all RMC applicants in the year you're going to apply, nobody can provide more than vague impressions as to whether or not you're on the right track.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not even inclined to do that.  If you want to know how well you stack up, dig through these forums for the countless other posts which are nearly identical to yours and compare resumes.  If you find that people who have a similar brag sheet to yours are often accepted, well, you have your answer.  If you find that everyone is higher-caliber than you, then you have another answer.
> 
> Search, read, compare yourself, answer yourself.



On Target.


----------



## chacarone

My references were contacted today...


----------



## Daishi

Its been ONE full month since I handed in my medical forms to be sent to Ottawa and still no word. Gahhhh


----------



## ouellette9

They sent me an email last week telling me that I've been selected for the AEC selection in trenton april 3.. good news! So how many of you are going at this course?


----------



## Conz

Daishi said:
			
		

> Its been ONE full month since I handed in my medical forms to be sent to Ottawa and still no word. Gahhhh



Don't worry. Earlier this week my file manager told me that "the government is having issues processing applicants in a timely manner with the crossover to electronic applications and is far behind." He also mentioned that not many people have not yet been merit listed this year compared to past years. It sounds like many people are in the same situation as you are. The only unfortunate part is that you may not be merit listed in time for the first ROTP selection. However, if that is the case, you may be merit listed in time for the next ROTP selection round. Good luck!

*Note: this is only what I have been told by a file manager and is subject to interpretation by readers.


----------



## dcs

Daishi:  Keep following up on your medical information.  And...  provided you are acceptable make sure that they update on the system so that you move forward (are merit listed).  Had situations with both of my sons where medical information was not handled effectively. The first was not acted on and simply placed in an individual's in-basket. Second was approved in Ottawa and then not updated on the system until we checked.   If you are near a recruiting centre go there in person to check and ask them to check.   Good luck.


----------



## DAA

Conz said:
			
		

> Earlier this week my file manager told me that "the government is having issues processing applicants in a timely manner with the crossover to electronic applications and is far behind." He also mentioned that not many people have not yet been merit listed this year compared to past years. It sounds like many people are in the same situation as you are. The only unfortunate part is that you may not be merit listed in time for the first ROTP selection. However, if that is the case, you may be merit listed in time for the next ROTP selection round. Good luck!
> 
> *Note: this is only what I have been told by a file manager and is subject to interpretation by readers.



Think about it!!!  If your file manager already has your file and you are not yet merit listed, where do you think the problem is?  Probably not with the electronic application.     :facepalm:



			
				dcs said:
			
		

> Had situations with both of my sons where medical information was not handled effectively. The first was not acted on and simply placed in an individual's in-basket. Second was approved in Ottawa and then not updated on the system until we checked.



So if your being told your file is not ready, it's because who ever is holding it, didn't do their job!


----------



## Conz

DAA said:
			
		

> Think about it!!!  If your file manager already has your file and you are not yet merit listed, where do you think the problem is?  Probably not with the electronic application.     :facepalm:
> 
> So if your being told your file is not ready, it's because who ever is holding it, didn't do their job!



The file manager was simply making a remark about the trend with this year's applications and his understanding of why the merit list seems significantly smaller compared to the past. Also, I noted that this was what I was told by a CF file manager. Please check your attitude when you reply in the future. I was not seeking to discredit anyone nor begin an argument. My intent was to provide some possible insight to those with questions. In addition, perceiving this issue to be an individual's error and void the possibility of a systematic error when there is (what the recruiter indicated) evidence of slow applicant processing across the country, is a narrow approach to this problem.


----------



## DAA

Conz said:
			
		

> The file manager was simply making a remark about the trend with this year's applications and his understanding of why the merit list seems significantly smaller compared to the past. Also, I noted that this was what I was told by a CF file manager. Please check your attitude when you reply in the future. I was not seeking to discredit anyone nor begin an argument. My intent was to provide some possible insight to those with questions. In addition, perceiving this issue to be an individual's error and void the possibility of a systematic error when there is (what the recruiter indicated) evidence of slow applicant processing across the country, is a narrow approach to this problem.



Obviously my point went over your head.  Let's do some basic math then, shall we??

You apply to the CF on Monday as an ROTP applicant.  By Tues or Wed a CAR Letter is mailed out and you also receive an email providing guidance on how you NOW must apply online to RMC.  You apply online to RMC on Wed and upload all your documents into their system.  RMC Registrars assesses your application and notifies Online Recruiting of your acceptability on Friday.  Friday afternoon your Recruiting File is transferred to your local CFRC for continued processing and is received by them on Monday morning.  Total time = 5-7 business days to reach your local CFRC as long as you followed the instructions provided.

So now let me ask you.  If you have been waiting a month or more but it only took a week from the time you applied until the time you file was transferred and received by your local CFRC, how can anyone say that "it's not my fault that your file isn't ready for merit boards", especially when they have had it, in their hot little hands, for 2-3 weeks and in some cases 2-3 months.

It may not be the fault of your specific file manager but it sure doesn't have anything to do with the electronic processing.  Again, look at what DCS posted!!!


----------



## Daishi

Thanks for the insights guys. I guess I wont make it to CAPPS or merit in time or selections at this rate. I have called them every week so far and they say the same thing over and over. "Its being handled", or "it's being processed."


----------



## Chelomo

I'm merit listed for the first selection, hoping to get good news, Civvie unis I applied to are sending back offers, even one where they credit me a full year of courses! I heard the selection was pushed back from the 15th to the 21st though.


----------



## chacarone

March or April?


----------



## martel894

Does anyone knows the number of different trade entry for the ROTP


----------



## George Wallace

martel894 said:
			
		

> Does anyone knows the number of different trade entry for the ROTP



Questions:

1.  Have you applied for ROTP?

2.  Have you researched ROTP?

3.  Have you talked to someone at the CFRC or a School Councilor about what is offered in ROTP?


It would appear you have done none of the above.


----------



## martel894

Yes I did everything you asked, the only thing I did not answer is how many person can be admitted in the various trades


----------



## jwtg

martel894 said:
			
		

> Highly unlikely that anyone on these forums has, or will disclose, accurate numbers for available positions for different trades for ROTP this year.
> 
> At best, you'll get hearsay, because everyone heard something different from their friend, their dad, their uncle, their CFRC, their mother through their dog, etc.
> 
> Hearsay, especially in CF recruiting, has a tendency to be worthless.


----------



## Conz

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I heard the selection was pushed back from the 15th to the 21st though.



Not too surprised. It was delayed once or twice last year.


----------



## Alex10370

jwtg said:
			
		

> Highly unlikely that anyone on these forums has, or will disclose, accurate numbers for available positions for different trades for ROTP this year.
> 
> At best, you'll get hearsay, because everyone heard something different from their friend, their dad, their uncle, their CFRC, their mother through their dog, etc.
> 
> Hearsay, especially in CF recruiting, has a tendency to be worthless.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Chelomo

chacarone said:
			
		

> March or April?



March, sorry!


----------



## Daishi

Does anyone know if you get some pay for the week of CAPPS training? That's an entire week of missed wages for me, and being on my student budget...I cant really afford that :/

Also I called medical and they said my file is on the way BACK from Ottawa. So either I'm cleared or I get turned down a week from now.


----------



## George Wallace

Daishi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you get some pay for the week of CAPPS training? That's an entire week of missed wages for me, and being on my student budget...I cant really afford that :/
> 
> Also I called medical and they said my file is on the way BACK from Ottawa. So either I'm cleared or I get turned down a week from now.



Come on.  You are going to go officer, and you asked that?


----------



## pa471856

Daishi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you get some pay for the week of CAPPS training? That's an entire week of missed wages for me, and being on my student budget...I cant really afford that :/
> 
> Also I called medical and they said my file is on the way BACK from Ottawa. So either I'm cleared or I get turned down a week from now.



It cost me every personal day that I had and over 600 in lost wages and 2.5 pensionable days. It was worth it.


----------



## nic32

Hey,

Just called my file manager today, good news I'm merit listed since late february. He said that they sit tommorow. So, in approx one month they will start giving offer. If I remember correctly, last year I got my offer on April 23. A couple of guys got it before depending on your CRFC.

Good luck everybody


----------



## BCSTUDENT

Hello,

I know this question has been asked before, but I have a few big questions about admission for the ROTP program at RMC.

So, I am currently in Grade 11, and I will apply for RMC in September next school year. And my grades from this year, so far, go like this: Socials 11 - 94%, Law 12 - 94%, Band 11 - 92%, French 11 - 87%, English 11 - 86%, and the rest from this current semester will probably average about 80% minimum. So based on previous years, do my grades look promising? I'm planning on going into the Engineering program.

Also, I currently don't have a job and have never had one (I am looking though), I haven't volunteered much, I have no real sporting achievements, and I don't have much musical achievements either. Just bagpipes Level 2 at cadets, and that's basically it. I play instruments, and am fairly good, but I have no certificates. Also, I do not know how to show my leadership skills well. What would one suggest I do to better my chances of getting acceptance?

Also, I'm in cadets and I am a sergeant currently. I've heard cadets doesn't do much for RMC, is that true?

Overall, what am I lacking? I feel like I have nothing really special, so how do I make myself stand out? How do I get accepted? I just feel like I probably don't have a huge chance of getting in, and I don't know what I should do to try to improve my application.

Thank you.


----------



## Chelomo

As for your grades, these are good grades, but like everyone worth their salt will tell you here, It's all about how you compare to the others. If there's 7 jobs open as Engineer for ROTP and you're the 8th one...well you won't get in. 

As to how you can make your application more competitive, well you can start doing it right now! Volunteer to a local charity, get a part time job, read books on your trade, get your First Aid course. Show leadership by getting involved in school clubs and getting managerial positions. Of course they'll understand that if you're 17, you won't have as much experience as say, a 25-30 year old, but It's important you show you're involved and ready to make sacrifices and investments for your dream.

Again, as to what you're lacking, apart from the pointers above, it all depends on the competition. If you don't have any, you may very well get in as you are now. However, spots for ROTP are usually hotly contested, so doing nothing will well...give you no more of a special edge than what you have now.

I can't speak on the effect being in the Cadets will have in your file, but it's definitely something they take into account. I'm not sure how much research they'll do, but having a positive reference from there (Get a letter of reference from your superior and bring it to the interview!) certainly can't hurt you.


----------



## Daishi

So I called the recruitment center about my medical file and they said I should be receiving something from Ottawa in the mail. Is that code for you didn't pass?


----------



## Conz

Daishi said:
			
		

> So I called the recruitment center about my medical file and they said I should be receiving something from Ottawa in the mail. Is that code for you didn't pass?



It might be code for something else needs to be submitted, or there were inconsistencies/errors with some paperwork. But who knows? Just sit tight and wait for that mail to arrive in 2-7 business days. It is likely that no one here has access to what is inside that sealed envelope. We're all on edge here waiting and hoping for a call to get accepted for ROTP and many of us have had to jump through hoops and overcome administrative errors. Just play the waiting game and address the issues when they arise. Stressing over something unknown isn't going to fix it when it arrives. 
Whatever the case, I wish you good luck.


----------



## Kimmy1216

Will people get notified when they don't make in on the First Selection or will the recruiters just keep them in the dark until the Second one?


----------



## oscarmu272508823

ROTP -
CT-ed from Army reserve to Nursing officer ROTP (I almost finished 1st year of nursing)
-Finish my interview and all the application procedures and awaiting for results


----------



## martel894

Also applied for CT for Nursing officer, done my interview and I know that I am merited list. Wish there will be more place for nursing this year then last year ! 

J-P


----------



## jwtg

Kimmy1216 said:
			
		

> Will people get notified when they don't make in on the First Selection or will the recruiters just keep them in the dark until the Second one?


Judging by the annual explosion of hysteria and paranoia, I would guess that they only inform successful applicants until all selections are complete.


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Anyone know the data for last year? Number of applicant and numbers of applicant are selected?


----------



## SeR

Just being in cadets is a start, but what will really help your application in terms of giving you an edge over others is what you have accomplished in the program.

Being the RSM of your corps, being on different corps teams, holding a position of authority during summer training, and completing advanced summer courses are all things that will set you apart from the average cadet who applies to ROTP.

In other words, anyone can be a cadet, but you have to strive to do well in the program, and that's the stuff their looking for.


----------



## Ksinclair13

Hello,

I'm Currently in grade 10 and i have a few questions about ROTP.

1) Can I Apply for ROTP as a MPO (Military Police Officer)
2) What Degree(s) at RMC Would Help with becoming an MPO under ROTP
3) Under what Circumstances would someone study at a Civy University?
4) If a Civy U was Studied at and i needed a course in french to help become bilingual then would this be covered under ROTP and at what    point would this happen?
5) If Studying at a Civy U would the course be subsidized?

I'm Currently in Sea Cadets and am Interested in Becoming an Officer, Would Reserves Be more beneficial? 

Sorry if some of this is already found on the website
Iv been doing allot of research and any help would be greatly Appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Cui

Ksinclair13 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm Currently in grade 10 and i have a few questions about ROTP.
> 
> 1) Can I Apply for ROTP as a MPO (Military Police Officer)
> 2) What Degree(s) at RMC Would Help with becoming an MPO under ROTP
> 3) Under what Circumstances would someone study at a Civy University?
> 4) If a Civy U was Studied at and i needed a course in french to help become bilingual then would this be covered under ROTP and at what    point would this happen?
> 5) If Studying at a Civy U would the course be subsidized?
> 
> I'm Currently in Sea Cadets and am Interested in Becoming an Officer, Would Reserves Be more beneficial?
> 
> Sorry if some of this is already found on the website
> Iv been doing allot of research and any help would be greatly Appreciated
> 
> Thanks



1) Yes, you can certainly apply to become an MPO under ROTP
2) The chart included in this document will help.
http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf
3)You can study at a civilian university if there are not enough spaces for all ROTP cadets at RMC/CMR, if the program that you are accepted to is not offered at RMC, or sometimes if you begin your studies at a civilian university and then apply for ROTP, they might have you stay at the school you are currently at. 
4)I don't quite get what you mean by this. If you are accepted to ROTP then I think one of your summers will be spent doing second language training if you are not bilingual. If you go to RMC then you will receive SLT throughout the year as well. If you go to civvy-u under ROTP and decide to take a French course, it will be covered as part of your tuition provided that you can fit it into your schedule and required courses, and it certainly wouldn't hurt. 
5)well, if you study at a civvy-u under ROTP then all the courses that you take would be subsidized I would think. 

I'm not in the CF right now, as I am still an applicant, I am only speaking from my experiences in the recruiting system. 

It might be beneficial for you to go talk to a recruiter about such questions as that is what they are being paid to do, and can answer your questions a lot better than what we on the forums can. If you don't feel comfortable talking to a recruiter as of yet, try talking to some of the officers at your unit, they might know someone who has gone through the process and can answer some questions that you might have.

You still have plenty of time, as for reserves vs. cadets, I can't really suggest either way since I was never in the reserves. But look through through the threads and if it's something that you want to do, then go for it, if not, don't do it. Totally up to you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ksinclair13

Cui said:
			
		

> 4)I don't quite get what you mean by this. If you are accepted to ROTP then I think one of your summers will be spent doing second language training if you are not bilingual. If you go to RMC then you will receive SLT throughout the year as well. If you go to civvy-u under ROTP and decide to take a French course, it will be covered as part of your tuition provided that you can fit it into your schedule and required courses, and it certainly wouldn't hurt.



I mean because i currently am not bilingual, i would be required to do Second language training, at RMC this training is done Summers and throughout the year. If i was to study at a civvy-u under ROTP would this been done through a course at the university? or Would that be done elsewhere?

i plan on speaking to a recruiter, just wanted to get some more info beforehand

Thanks for the Help


----------



## Cui

Then you will do your second language training during the summer after you do your BMOQ I would assume, since that's what all of my friends currently at RMC are doing. It's not too much different at civvy-u, except that you do all of your language training during the summer. Taking a French course in university wouldn't hurt, but they've got you covered, don't worry about it too much.


----------



## DAA

Cui said:
			
		

> 2) The chart included in this document will help.
> http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf



The chart provided is over 8 years old and not of any value what so ever!

If you are applying for MPO via the ROTP route, these are currently the only acceptable degree programs:

MPO ROTP candidates will pursue a undergraduate degree in any of the following programs: 

*	Criminology;
*	Justice Studies; 
*	Criminal Justice; 
*	Police Science;
*	Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management;
*	Law; 
*	Psychology; 
*	Sociology; or 
*	Baccalauréat en Sécurité Publique 

The listing above is "ROTP Specific" and may or may not apply to other enrolment/commissioning plans.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Cui had it right on and DAA as well.

Seems you have all the answers you need.

I personally know 1 MPO candidate studying here. She graduates this year. 

Generally, there are between 0 and 4 positions for MPO. It's more of a DEO position or prior experience trade like INT and TDO.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Cadets itself might seem like an edge, but I feel it's more just the idea of being part of a group that makes the difference.

For example, personally I chose the Scouts Canada route and it provided me with PLENTY of opportunities to show leadership potential.


Basically, they aren't looking for prior cadets, they're looking for future leaders.


----------



## Cui

DAA said:
			
		

> The chart provided is over 8 years old and not of any value what so ever!
> 
> If you are applying for MPO via the ROTP route, these are currently the only acceptable degree programs:
> 
> MPO ROTP candidates will pursue a undergraduate degree in any of the following programs:
> 
> *	Criminology;
> *	Justice Studies;
> *	Criminal Justice;
> *	Police Science;
> *	Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management;
> *	Law;
> *	Psychology;
> *	Sociology; or
> *	Baccalauréat en Sécurité Publique
> 
> The listing above is "ROTP Specific" and may or may not apply to other enrolment/commissioning plans.



Yes, thank you, that is a much better answer.


----------



## DAA

I have seen so many posts within the last few months regarding ROTP applications and the supposed "deadline" and or "cutoff" date to submit an application.

If anyone cares to share any regulation, order and or directive that specically alludes to or "directs" any such "deadline or cutoff" date, I would be really happy to receive this!

If you applied for ROTP and were told you're too late.....complain!


----------



## Motard

jan 16th is what's posted -> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1

From what I understand your file doesn't get "closed" (as long as you meet the criteria), it just get's pushed back to the next selection period or worse case, next selection year.

They had to make some exceptions on my application to get it submitted in time...I applied in October.


----------



## DAA

Motard said:
			
		

> jan 16th is what's posted -> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1
> 
> From what I understand your file doesn't get "closed" (as long as you meet the criteria), it just get's pushed back to the next selection period or worse case, next selection year.
> 
> They had to make some exceptions on my application to get it submitted in time...I applied in October.



No where does it say that 16 Jan is the cut-off date, all it says is "*In order to increase the likelihood of your application being processed this year*, you should submit your application as soon as possible, but no later than January 16, 2012."


----------



## Motard

Exactly, so if you submit your application past that date...don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Chelomo

I submited my application on January 15 and I managed to do all my tests in time for the first selection. Would have had about a month loose in fact, if there hadn't been an administrative error where they forgot to contact me to tell me my file was transferred to my CRFC.

Hell, two years ago when I called, there were still spots open for Artillery in July. Maybe CRFC Quebec is just awesome, but the whole process went pretty fast.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Strikeout is my application from last year, when I failed Aircrew Selection
Recruiting Center:CFRC Kingston CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer Armour Officer
Application Date: January 2012 January 7th, 2013
First Contacted: January 2012 January 25th, 2013
CFAT completed : January 2012
Medical completed: February 2012 February 2013
Interview completed : February 2012 February 2013
Merit listed: March 2012 March 2013
Aircrew Selection: June 2012
Swearing in: -
Basic Training Begins: -


Fingers crossed that this year works out better! I don't have Aircrew Selection to fail this time, and I have a year of university under my belt.


----------



## 211RadOp

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> Strikeout is my application from last year, when I failed Aircrew Selection
> Recruiting Center:CFRC Kingston CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer Artillery Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer Armour Officer
> Application Date: January 2012 January 7th, 2013
> First Contacted: January 25th, 2012
> CFAT completed : January 2012
> Medical completed: February 2012 February 2013
> Interview completed : February 2012February 2013
> Merit listed: March 2012 March 2013
> Aircrew Selection: June 2012
> Swearing in: -
> Basic Training Begins: -
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that this year works out better! I don't have Aircrew Selection to fail this time, and I have a year of university under my belt.



Finally able to log in from WLU I see.


----------



## Old Sweat

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Finally able to log in from WLU I see.



I thought so.


----------



## 211RadOp

Yeah, he is mine Old Sweat.


----------



## KellyB

My fiance is applying this coming fall. He has been out of high school now for 4 years, working full time. He is currently enrolled in a certificate program at Sheridan College, doing it online and getting 90's. It being a certificate course I'm not sure if they'll use these marks or his high school marks. He had a 75 average in high school and would need to upgrade his math to the university level if they will be using his high school marks. 

Also, will they take into account his work experience? He hasn't done any volunteering since high school but will start to do more now if necessary to beef up his application. 

What else can he do between now and September to help his chances of acceptance? 

Last question; If you go through ROTP for a trade do you come out of it as an officer just like with a degree program?


----------



## jwtg

KellyB said:
			
		

> My fiance is applying this coming fall. He has been out of high school now for 4 years, working full time. He is currently enrolled in a certificate program at Sheridan College, doing it online and getting 90's. It being a certificate course I'm not sure if they'll use these marks or his high school marks. He had a 75 average in high school and would need to upgrade his math to the university level if they will be using his high school marks.
> 
> Also, will they take into account his work experience? He hasn't done any volunteering since high school but will start to do more now if necessary to beef up his application.
> 
> What else can he do between now and September to help his chances of acceptance?
> 
> Last question; If you go through ROTP for a trade do you come out of it as an officer just like with a degree program?


They will likely ask for all available transcripts.  I had been a few years out of high school and was enrolled in a civvie U; I provided all of my transcripts.

Work experience will be a factor, especially when it comes to the interview.  Presumably, more work experience will give him a greater wealth of material to craft his answers to the interviewer's questions with.  

Volunteering never hurts.  It shows initiative, maturity, and all kinds of positive qualities.

He can improve his chances by doing more things that are related to leadership so he can ace the interview.  Also, search around this site for a link to the interview prep guide (Very useful!!!).

When you receive an offer for ROTP, they will tell you which officer occupation you are being enrolled for.  Upon successful completion of the applicable degree, and assuming successful completion of summer/occupational phase training, you will come out as an officer in that occupation.


----------



## Daishi

I'm still waiting for my letter from Ottawa. Two weeks now. A roman messenger would have delivered it by now.

And Ive been calling the recruitment center and medical office all day, nobody picks up the phones I guess.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Daishi said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my letter from Ottawa. Two weeks now. A roman messenger would have delivered it by now.
> 
> And Ive been calling the recruitment center and medical office all day, nobody picks up the phones I guess.


If you hadn't picked it up from the other research you've done here at Milnet.ca, a bit of patience goes a long way - something about a watched pot?  You're not the only one in the sausage machine.


----------



## KellyB

He will be 23 by the time the 2014 year starts - Could he apply as a mature student? If so do they even bother looking at your marks?


----------



## MNC

Good day all,

I'm wondering if anyone following this forum has experience with applying for ROTP selection as a PRes Snr NCO.  Specifically, did you find there was any confusion wrt PLAR equivalencies or rank on transfer (or rank on completing school)?  The impression I get is that the applicant pool for CT ROTP is primarily junior ranks, and I gather there's a matrix for granting many of the basic equivalencies at the Pte/Cpl/MCpl level.  I did a stint in recruiting about 10 yrs ago, and at that time thought I had a handle on how PLARs worked.  Now, I'm applying for ROTP myself, and either I'm confused by how it works, or my CT manager is.  More likely me...My very francophone CT manager has tried to be helpful, but doesn't seem to quite understand my questions, and the folks at the recruiting centre can't really speculate on CT PLARs.

In any case, my situation is this.  I've applied for ROTP Nursing, been through the interview, and been told that I'm merit listed.  I've applied to the university I hope to attend, and should get an answer from them around mid-May.  First point of confusion - can I be selected before being accepted by a university?  I've been told yes by the MCC who interviewed me, and no by my CT manager.  Second - my CT manager has told me that no PLAR has been submitted in my case, because I'm applying for a "new trade" under ROTP, and that I'd only be getting a PLAR if I was applying to CT in my current trade.  Is a PLAR not where they'd make the determination of rank/qual's granted for an offer, though?  

And of course, the ever-present question at this time of year....does anyone have any recent dirt on whether any selections have been made?  I hear rumour that UTPNCM selections are in, but not announced.  The programs are similar enough that I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same board dealing with CT ROTP.

Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace

MNC said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone following this forum has experience with applying for ROTP selection as a PRes Snr NCO.  Specifically, did you find there was any confusion wrt PLAR equivalencies or rank on transfer (or rank on completing school)?  The impression I get is that the applicant pool for CT ROTP is primarily junior ranks, and I gather there's a matrix for granting many of the basic equivalencies at the Pte/Cpl/MCpl level.  I did a stint in recruiting about 10 yrs ago, and at that time thought I had a handle on how PLARs worked.  Now, I'm applying for ROTP myself, and either I'm confused by how it works, or my CT manager is.  More likely me...My very francophone CT manager has tried to be helpful, but doesn't seem to quite understand my questions, and the folks at the recruiting centre can't really speculate on CT PLARs.
> 
> In any case, my situation is this.  I've applied for ROTP Nursing, been through the interview, and been told that I'm merit listed.  I've applied to the university I hope to attend, and should get an answer from them around mid-May.  First point of confusion - can I be selected before being accepted by a university?  I've been told yes by the MCC who interviewed me, and no by my CT manager.  Second - my CT manager has told me that no PLAR has been submitted in my case, because I'm applying for a "new trade" under ROTP, and that I'd only be getting a PLAR if I was applying to CT in my current trade.  Is a PLAR not where they'd make the determination of rank/qual's granted for an offer, though?
> 
> And of course, the ever-present question at this time of year....does anyone have any recent dirt on whether any selections have been made?  I hear rumour that UTPNCM selections are in, but not announced.  The programs are similar enough that I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same board dealing with CT ROTP.
> 
> Cheers!



A few years ago (1 or 2) the RSM for LFCA, a Reservist, did a CT to the Reg Force and to attend RMC as an O/Cdt.


----------



## SkyHeff

From my personal experience, I applied at 24 with a mediocre high school transcript and having just graduated college with great marks. They asked for both sets, and considered both. In the interview, we discussed the discrepancies (attitude then vs now, motivation, etc) and the recruiter liked the answers apparently. I received an offer for my desired trade and opted to return for  a 4 year undergrad (not as a mature student, the uni seemed to feel my college marks were sufficient).


----------



## Kant19

I've been following anxiously all year, and I think the fact that we're in the final leg of the race has gotten to me, I'm actually going to post:

I have a question about civvy-u, I applied in September and have since then made the decision to transfer universities, so on my application it says I wish to attend one civvy-u, but now I plan on attending a different university, in a different province.  Will this have any impact on whether or not I'm selected?  And is it okay if I get selected to only then tell them I'm planning on transferring?

I guess it would be better to go to a rc, but I'm just worried about how it may impact my potential selection.


----------



## jwtg

Kant19 said:
			
		

> I've been following anxiously all year, and I think the fact that we're in the final leg of the race has gotten to me, I'm actually going to post:
> 
> I have a question about civvy-u, I applied in September and have since then made the decision to transfer universities, so on my application it says I wish to attend one civvy-u, but now I plan on attending a different university, in a different province.  Will this have any impact on whether or not I'm selected?  And is it okay if I get selected to only then tell them I'm planning on transferring?
> 
> I guess it would be better to go to a rc, but I'm just worried about how it may impact my potential selection.



Shouldn't be an issue.  Feel free to let the RC know, as it will not raise or lower your score and place on the merit list.  As long as the new university and degree program you wish to enroll in are compatible with your occupations, it should be a non-issue.  

I had a friend who applied ONLY for RMC.  He got an offer to attend Civi U @ Western....he never applied to Western.  He was in an operational trade (forget which) which accepted any degree, so he went and got himself accepted to a Civi U that he felt like going to in a program that seemed interesting.

Talk to your CFRC; it should not be an issue.

That being said, you may not have a choice!  Could end up with an offer for RMC or bust!


----------



## ktipnorth

Hello Folks,

I was wondering if other folks might provide some insight.   I have received several acceptance offers for engineering programs at (Acadia, McMaster and Memorial).  Some of these institutional are looking for confirmation of attendance by mid-April.  Not certain what to do with pending ROTP decisions.  It seems like the ROTP decisions will be slightly behind these deadline.  What have others done in the past?  My preference has been to attend RMC in engineering but interested in keeping options open.  Your thoughts and experience would be appreciated?

KTIPNORTH


----------



## jwtg

ktipnorth said:
			
		

> Hello Folks,
> 
> I was wondering if other folks might provide some insight.   I have received several acceptance offers for engineering programs at (Acadia, McMaster and Memorial).  Some of these institutional are looking for confirmation of attendance by mid-April.  Not certain what to do with pending ROTP decisions.  It seems like the ROTP decisions will be slightly behind these deadline.  What have others done in the past?  My preference has been to attend RMC in engineering but interested in keeping options open.  Your thoughts and experience would be appreciated?
> 
> KTIPNORTH


Until you've signed the dotted line, live as if you're not getting an offer, because you might not be getting one.

If you have an offer you would like to accept in the event of RMC/ROTP denying you, and they need an answer before you expect to hear from ROTP/RMC selection, then accept the offer.  You can always inform them later that you've changed your mind, should you receive an offer for RMC.


----------



## Kant19

Thanks jwtg, that's interesting...I didn't apply for RMC so it would definitely be a surprise if I got an offer there.  Though it will be a bit of a happy surprise if I get an offer at all since I'm V4 I only have one trade choice, and my interviewer told me I'm only 'average competitive'


----------



## Alex.Landry

I accepted my Queen's offer in February when I got it. 

Then, I called in April to tell them "thanks but no thanks" after I got the faithful phone call. 

As much as it sucks to make the call and have the Queen's representative not sound too happy, it's what you want in the long run that matters. 

RMC was my dream and there was nothing and no one that was going to stand in my way of getting here.



By the way, offers started coming out in about 2 weeks from now this time last year. 

So keep your heads up and focus on your tasks at hand  :nod:


Pour les francophones, j'ai bien hate de vous accueillir ici au College! S'il y en a parmi vous, n'hesitez pas a me contacter!


----------



## ktipnorth

Thanks for the insight jwtg and First Year.


----------



## Daishi

Does anyone know what the process may be like to switch my application from ROTP to Reserve with  the GGHG 32nd Armor Crew/ Combat Engy after the medical clears? As well, I heard some rumor that you can join the reserves and state the intent of going to try and be an officer upon graduation of university and qualify for something similar to the basic salary from ROTP. Can anyone shed some light? I don't think I will make it in time for selections.


----------



## Loachman

Firstly, you need to seriously dial down your caffeine - or whatever stimulant you're on - before you self-destruct.

You're going to be a real hoot in an actual stressful situation. I look forward to some entertaining Youtube posts someday.

Secondly, there is no such animal as a "GGHG 32nd Armor Crew/ Combat Engy".

The Governor-General's Horse Guards (GGHG) is an Armoured (not "Armor", as this is Canada) Regiment within 32 Canadian Brigade Group. 32 Combat Engineer Regiment (32 CER) is a completely different unit with a completely different role. The abbreviation for "Engineer" is "Engr", not "Engy".


----------



## Loachman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You're not the only one in the sausage machine.



Are you sure?

Judging by the way that his application is zorching through the system, he quite likely is.

If there was a second person in the system, it would really bog down - even to the point of taking a day or two longer.


----------



## Loachman

Daishi said:
			
		

> Ive been calling the recruitment center and medical office all day, nobody picks up the phones I guess.



They have call display.


----------



## Willy450

Hi everyone!

I made my application for the ROTP in fall 2012 at the CFRC of Rimouski. I apply in an Civ U and for the RMC Kingston. I recently got accepted at Dalhousie University to do a bachelor of Arts in History. I'm doing my studies in the programme of social science at the Rimouski CEGEP in which I have 80% of average. I also have 2 years of services in naval reserve at the HMCS D'Iberville here in Rimouski and my CO wrote me a recommendation letter for my application as a MARS officer in the ROTP. My dream is to make my studies at RMC Kingston in military studies and strategic.

I'm still waiting for news who doesn't seem want to come but i'm patient like many of you!

Et je suis francophone!
Cheers


----------



## Alex.Landry

Finalement plus de franco ici!

On en manque il me semble  :


----------



## qwerty789

Hello everyone,

I am currently an RMC/ROTP applicant awaiting to hear the results of the selection. At the moment, I have a handful of questions about fencing at RMC (Kingston) and I was hoping some current students or graduates would be able to help me out.

     - Is fencing a seasonal sport or is it all year round?
     - Do many first year students have any prior fencing experience before RMC?
     - Is equipment stored in your dorm or in a "sports locker?"
     - Is it a popular sport at RMC (do many people tryout)?
     - How often are the practices?
     - What would an average practice consist of?

A big thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## nic32

Ouais vraiment moi qui me sentait si seul haha. J'ai vraiment l'impression qui à pas beaucoup de français qui applique. Je serais curieux de voir le nombre d'applicant anglo vs franco au RMC


----------



## SeR

nic32 said:
			
		

> Je serais curieux de voir le nombre d'applicant anglo vs franco au RMC



I'm not sure about applicants, but at Kingston, roughly 20% of the Officer Cadets are Francophones (as of October 2011).


----------



## jwtg

qwerty789 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently an RMC/ROTP applicant awaiting to hear the results of the selection. At the moment, I have a handful of questions about fencing at RMC (Kingston) and I was hoping some current students or graduates would be able to help me out.
> 
> - Is fencing a seasonal sport or is it all year round?
> - Do many first year students have any prior fencing experience before RMC?
> - Is equipment stored in your dorm or in a "sports locker?"
> *- Is it a popular sport at RMC* (do many people tryout)?
> - How often are the practices?
> - What would an average practice consist of?
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in advance!


Can't wait to see the answers to this one.... op:


----------



## qwerty789

jwtg said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the answers to this one.... op:



May I ask what your opinion would be?  ;D

Even if you haven't played, do you know many people who take part in it?


----------



## Occam

jwtg said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the answers to this one.... op:



"Popular" is very relative...I know quite a few people, some older, some newer UTPNCM folks, who got into fencing at RMC simply because it was something different.


----------



## qwerty789

Occam said:
			
		

> "Popular" is very relative.



That's why I added the part asking if "many people tryout?" I just want to know how much interest there is out there for the sport.


----------



## Shamrock

Bladework is one of the pillars at RMC.


----------



## Occam

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Bladework is one of the pillars at RMC.



Now don't go jading them before they've even arrived...  



			
				qwerty789 said:
			
		

> That's why I added the part asking if "many people tryout?" I just want to know how much interest there is out there for the sport.



There might be someone along from RMC who may be able to offer recent insight on the subject.


----------



## jwtg

qwerty789 said:
			
		

> That's why I added the part asking if "many people tryout?" I just want to know how much interest there is out there for the sport.


I'm not on the team, so I don't have hard numbers and my info is only from what I hear from my peers.

Some people arrive having been 'recruited' to the team, which obviously reduces the available spaces for try-out walk-ons; that being said, I know a few people who simply showed up for try-outs and joined the team.

So it is certainly possible.  As far as popularity, well...fencers are a little like pilots (  )...they certainly love what they do and think it's really popular....the rest of us think it's like any other job/sport.  

Facetiousness aside, fencers are like any other group at RMC (or almost anywhere, for that matter) in that some of them are good, some are bad, all are human.

I really can't speak to the 'popularity' of the sport other than to say that the people who do it seem to like it, and more people typically try out than there are spaces available, so if that qualifies as popular, then there you have it.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Chelomo

I fence at a very competitive club in Quebec City (STH), amongst which are some people fencing for CISM (Which has a fencing team). Apparently the Kingston team has a good level, but it's certainly possible to join. Having talked to the Master at Arms of the Kingston club, they certainly take walk ons, after tryouts, but they also recruit athletes with prior experience. Another tidbit I've been told by my own Master at Arms is that they are looking more for the right attitude in tryouts than hard skill (Though hard skill certainly plays a role), since they will be training you and taking care of you for 3-4 years (The duration of your degree). So dedication, willingness to improve on your mistakes and general learning ability certainly do play a role.

However, not to discourage you, but I have been fencing for a year now and I am nowhere near the level of competing in official competitions. So if you want to get into fencing, expect to dedicate quite a bit of time to practice and improving your skills. A lot is also simply about moving and footwork, and it's quite different from what people imagine fencing is (From watching movies). Also do some research into the weapons of fencing, the three weapons are not similar at all. Personally, I fence Epee, and I think it's the most fun of the three, but no doubt some foil and saber fans will say the opposite.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

If you join the engineers you will get do to all the fencing you could ask for!


----------



## nic32

SeR said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about applicants, but at Kingston, roughly 20% of the Officer Cadets are Francophones (as of October 2011).



I thought it was a little more but still good if we compare how much we are in Canada, plus; RMC isn't well known in Quebec, when I hear people talking about army here, it's always about Combat Arms. 

Just a couple of day ahead to heard if we got an offer or not, be patient ! My recruiter e-mailed me friday. They offer a presentation about RMC at my CRFC this tuesday. It seems strange because we got one at the end of the 2012 year. 

Have a good week everyone !


----------



## qwerty789

Thanks everyone!

Just out of curiosity, have any applicants on here thought about fencing if they get in?


----------



## Noctis

qwerty789 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have any applicants on here thought about fencing if they get in?



I've thought about it, though I've never fenced in my life.  I definitely want in on the running team though.


----------



## cfournier

Anyone gotten notice of acceptance yet?


----------



## Conz

Give it a few more days and the offers will start rolling in. I was informed (subject to change) that the acceptance calls may begin on April 11th.


----------



## cfournier

Conz said:
			
		

> Give it a few more days and the offers will start rolling in. I was informed (subject to change) that the acceptance calls may begin on April 11th.



Well that's good news!


----------



## ouellette9

If we are applying for a CT, will we get a call or a letter? And if we are not accepted, will we have some news?


----------



## cfournier

ouellette9 said:
			
		

> If we are applying for a CT, will we get a call or a letter? And if we are not accepted, will we have some news?



Pretty sure you'll receive notice either way. If you're accepted you'll most likely get a phone call with an offer, if you aren't they'll mail you a "Thank you for your interest" letter.


----------



## oscarmu272508823

For CT ROTP,  they only call you for acceptance? not email?


----------



## nic32

Conz said:
			
		

> Give it a few more days and the offers will start rolling in. I was informed (subject to change) that the acceptance calls may begin on April 11th.



Just got back from a RMC presentation at my CRFC. The captain said the samething. They should (CRFC) receive offer by the end of the week.


----------



## Chelomo

Good luck to everyone, I hope you get the call! (And that there's one left for me haha)


----------



## Willy450

I can't wait to get my answer! That would a good day 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Noctis

It boils down to the next couple days for many of us. Lots of us will have our dreams come true.  Regardless of whether or not you get a call, I  you all and look forward to serving with you.


----------



## ktipnorth

Best of luck to everyone!!!  Hang tight and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## FfaG263

I'm getting really nervous waiting around to see if the phone will ring or not. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## South

Noctis said:
			
		

> No.



You. I've seen you reply to a lot of people with your own opinions. Your profile says "ROTP wannabe". If you don't have a good answer that you can back up with an actual source or experience... don't bother.


----------



## PMedMoe

dmt111 said:
			
		

> Your profile says "ROTP wannabe".



And what does yours say?    

:crickets:


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Anyone gotten notice for acceptance yet?


----------



## C-Aitchison

My file manager said phone calls will start today around noon, and will continue on for a week or two for first round!


----------



## kimbrian

Recruiting Center: CFRC TORONTO
Current: NavRes Musician (Leading Seaman) - CT/OT to RegF Officer
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Officer
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: 20 Nov 12
First Contacted: 22 Nov 12
CFAT completed : Mar 2011
Medical completed: Feb 2011
Interview completed : 6 Dec 2012
Merit listed: March 2013
Aircrew Selection: ---
Swearing in: 1 June 2011
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## Chelomo

So apparently they haven't received the selection choices at CRFC Quebec. I'm just about ready to have an heart attack with all the tension haha.


----------



## Willy450

At the CFRC of Rimouski they said that they'll have the offers tomorrow or next week! I can't wait anymore !!!


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Question
I'm a CT ROTP applicant.
According to the CFRC clerk, Selection results for CTs are directly sent to member's current home unit. 
And I have to ask my chain of command if i got accepted  or not

- Is that true?


----------



## Motard

oscarmu272508823 said:
			
		

> Question
> I'm a CT ROTP applicant.
> According to the CFRC clerk, Selection results for CTs are directly sent to member's current home unit.
> And I have to ask my chain of command if i got accepted  or not
> 
> - Is that true?



So you get your question answered directly from a member of the CF recruiting staff yet come to an unofficial information source to confirm the answer....you have it backwards.


----------



## Noctis

Willy450 said:
			
		

> At the CFRC of Rimouski they said that they'll have the offers tomorrow or next week! I can't wait anymore !!!



Thanks for posting the updates guys. I was getting worried!  I'll call CFRC Montreal tomorrow morning to see if they're still waiting on the offers as well.

Cheers to all!
Noctis


----------



## Conz

Everyone should just sit tight and wait for the calls. Harassing the CFRCs will not make them receive the lists or make the calls any faster. It's obvious that it is just about time for offers to roll out so just wait.


----------



## DAA

Conz said:
			
		

> It's obvious that it is just about time for offers to roll out so just wait.



I think selections were about 3 weeks ago (21 Mar) if I recall the post.  Shoot, even I can't believe it is taking this long.


----------



## ktipnorth

Hello Folks,

ROTP Selections are like an old style glass bottle of Heinz Ketchup.  The more likely you want the ketchup out of the bottle the less likely it is to flow.  The good thing is that once it starts flowing it works pretty good.  "Anticipation, anticipation Is making me late Is keeping me waiting"  - Carly Simon.  Good Luck to all!!


----------



## Alex.Landry

Just relax guys!

We're eagerly awaiting you here at the College as well  :nod:

Good luck!


----------



## DAA

FirstYear said:
			
		

> We're eagerly awaiting you here at the College as well  :nod:



Out of curiousity, how many Cadets arrive at the College without having done the BMOQ?


----------



## Cui

FirstYear said:
			
		

> Just relax guys!
> 
> We're eagerly awaiting you here at the College as well  :nod:
> 
> Good luck!



Great, more candidates for you to have their heads bitten off


----------



## SeR

DAA said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, how many Cadets arrive at the College without having done the BMOQ?



I don't know the exact number, but I know that very few have completed it. Basically, the only people that would have done BMOQ are those who have been in the reserves as Officer Cadets then put in for a CT.


----------



## jwtg

DAA said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, how many Cadets arrive at the College without having done the BMOQ?


99.9%

BMOQ is done (barring injury, etc.) in the summer immediately following the first academic year.

With Otter Sqn fizzling out, the only people getting BMOQ bypasses will be CT's with enough time in to bypass all of BMOQ.  Most CT's bypass a few weeks of BMOQ; IIRC, they end up doing an 8 week version.


----------



## jwtg

SeR said:
			
		

> I don't know the exact number, but I know that very few have completed it. Basically, the only people that would have done BMOQ are those who have been in the reserves as Officer Cadets then put in for a CT.


Not quite.  The only ones I know either have former Reg F or Res time as NCMs with their PLQ/equivalent course done.  I don't know of any who were in the reserves as OCdts.


----------



## jwtg

Cui said:
			
		

> Great, more candidates for you to have their heads bitten off


First years don't bite people's heads off.  They've still got a whole summer of BMOQ, and getting their own heads bitten off, to look forward to.


----------



## bryanatleyatley

I am now in Grade 11 mymarks arent the best they are at a 78% avg i have over a 150 hours under my belt andi will be getting my liscence for gliderr this summer through cadets . I just want to know how to apply what are the expectations if i want to be a pilot through rmc. I want to know if its even worth trying. i think i screwed up my gr 11 year and i know that it is my crucial year, but if i hve the chance ill jump on it.


----------



## SeR

jwtg said:
			
		

> Not quite.  The only ones I know either have former Reg F or Res time as NCMs with their PLQ/equivalent course done.  I don't know of any who were in the reserves as OCdts.



It's still very possible, even if there aren't many (or any) enrolled in ROTP.


----------



## Loachman

If you want something enough, it's worth more than merely "trying". Effort and persistence will often pay off more than innate talent and intelligence. Laziness will completely negate them.

Firstly, put some serious effort into your education.

In particular, learn to write English. That includes spelling, capitalization, punctuation, grammar, and sentence structure. If you cannot communicate clearly and accurately, both verbally and in writing, you are not going to do well as an Officer.


----------



## DAA

Generally speaking, to attend RMC you have to submit an application to become a member of the CF under the ROTP program.  There are other methods of attending RMC (ie; RETP - Reserve Entry Training Program or as a Civilian Applicant) but these are limited and not the most sought after route.

Once you submit your application to the CF (ie; online), you will be provided with additional instructions on what you need to do next inorder to apply to RMC.

The absolute BEST time to apply for ROTP, in my opinion, would be in the Oct-Nov time frame of your Gr 12 year.  This allows for plenty of time for you to complete the processing requirements.  Don't leave it until the last minute or you could be left behind.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Out of curiosity, I was wondering if any acceptances went out today?


----------



## Noctis

Nope.  Someone's decided to give us the cold shoulder.

Edit: Seems some offers went out in Ontario.


----------



## cfournier

Noctis said:
			
		

> Nope.  Someone's decided to give us the cold shoulder.
> 
> Edit: Seems some offers went out in Ontario.



Negative, nothing here in Ontario as of yet 

**Speaking on behalf of myself obviously


----------



## Cui

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Negative, nothing here in Ontario as of yet
> 
> **Speaking on behalf of myself obviously



Since you're from Welland, I'm going to assume that you are dealing with CFRC Hamilton?


----------



## cfournier

Cui said:
			
		

> Since you're from Welland, I'm going to assume that you are dealing with CFRC Hamilton?



That's correct  :nod:


----------



## Kant19

Where did you get the information regarding offers in Ontario?  Do you know someone who got called?


----------



## Cui

Well, I'm sure a lot of people on this thread are from Ontario, and no one is spreading the good news as of yet. So just hang tight and let offers rolls in when they roll in, nothing we can do about it now.


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

Congrats on all your acceptances. I was just wondering if anyone knew the amount of civvy U candidates that were accepted for your year? Also, how many of the civvy U types were on your Indoc 2 week course last summer? Thanks for the information!


----------



## nic32

Cui said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure a lot of people on this thread are from Ontario, and no one is spreading the good news as of yet. So just hang tight and let offers rolls in when they roll in, nothing we can do about it now.



+1 and I think  it will start at the beginning of the week because normally they supposed (CRFC) to had received offer last thursday or friday. Then add some time to get this sorted out and they will start to call   Don't forget that army is a part of government...


----------



## Prosper

Ugh, anybody else almost dying of waiting to hear something? Anything? I'd take a "Hey, how are ya?" at this point. Any ideas as to when an applicant could hear back?


----------



## Chelomo

We're all stressing out and worrying, just sit tight, have fun with friends, read a book, do anything. Take it as training for the future, I'm guessing the wait before your first operation is much more tense than this


----------



## Cui

I'm actually glad that I'm in university so that I don't have time to worry about all this, since we have finals right now. 

Which reminds me, good luck with finals if your are in college/university, all the hard work will pay off in the end.


----------



## Noctis

Kant19 said:
			
		

> Where did you get the information regarding offers in Ontario?  Do you know someone who got called?



Yes.

Edit: Truth be told, he's from a rural area, so the CFRC he deals with is probably a lot more efficient than what we have to put up with in bigger cities 


			
				nic32 said:
			
		

> Don't forget that army is a part of government...


+1


----------



## Stephon

Noctis said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Edit: Truth be told, he's from a rural area, so the CFRC he deals with is probably a lot more efficient than what we have to put up with in bigger cities +1



Can you share which rural area?  Thanks.


----------



## SkyHeff

As a glimpse into the future, I'm set to graduate next week (after 4 years ROTP) and still haven't heard where and when I'll be going anywhere.

You'll find out when they do, and no amount of speculation will aid in hastening those offers.

Best of luck to applicants. Everytime you check this board to see if offers have come out, drop and do 20 pushups. That should help for Recruit Camp or BMOQ or whatever you'll be doing.

- Heff


----------



## C-Aitchison

Cui said:
			
		

> I'm actually glad that I'm in university so that I don't have time to worry about all this, since we have finals right now.
> 
> Which reminds me, good luck with finals if your are in college/university, all the hard work will pay off in the end.



I'm currently in university undergoing finals, and am thinking about this right now. Haha.


----------



## Cui

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> I'm currently in university undergoing finals, and am thinking about this right now. Haha.



That's because you go to Laurier


----------



## Noctis

Stephon said:
			
		

> Can you share which rural area?  Thanks.



3 hours North of Thunder Bay.


----------



## Christo905

Hey there,

I have a quick question to ask (And I hope that this is the right thread to ask it, since it does concern ROTP 2013/14). 

Last hour, I went into my recruiting office (CFRC Kingston) to ask when the notifications were to be sent out for the current ROTP period. In February, I was told that I made the ROTP merit list (Yay me) and to wait for a call near the middle of April deciding my fate. I went in today to see if there was a more specific time they would call, and the private working the desk told me that I was on the merit list (Which I already knew) and that I was on the list for the NEXT ROTP year (So not 2013/14, but 2014/15). Now, this is contrary to what I was told in February, and contrary to what makes logical sense, as I fully completed my application (Interview, medical, CFAT, etc.) in December 2012. 

Does anyone know if this holds validity, or if the private was mistaken? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## jwtg

Christo905 said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> I have a quick question to ask (And I hope that this is the right thread to ask it, since it does concern ROTP 2013/14).
> 
> Last hour, I went into my recruiting office (CFRC Kingston) to ask when the notifications were to be sent out for the current ROTP period. In February, I was told that I made the ROTP merit list (Yay me) and to wait for a call near the middle of April deciding my fate. I went in today to see if there was a more specific time they would call, and the private working the desk told me that I was on the merit list (Which I already knew) and that I was on the list for the NEXT ROTP year (So not 2013/14, but 2014/15). Now, this is contrary to what I was told in February, and contrary to what makes logical sense, as I fully completed my application (Interview, medical, CFAT, etc.) in December 2012.
> 
> Does anyone know if this holds validity, or if the private was mistaken?
> 
> Thanks everyone



I guarantee that you're not going to get better info from an online forum than from seeking to clarify with the recruiting center when it comes to your application.


----------



## DAA

There is NO such thing as a Merit List for ROTP 2014/2015.  So if your CFRC says you are "Merit Listed", then you should be on the 2013/2014 list (ie; for Fall of this year).


----------



## EastCoastKid

A friend of mine from Red Deer received his offer for RMC yesterday. I haven't had a chance to talk to him personally so I'm not sure if his offer was for AEC or Pilot. I'm still waiting on my CT offer for Pilot or CSEO. Anyone else have good news?


----------



## NovaScotiaDan

Any word of acceptances coming out of CFRC Halifax yet? This anxiety is getting to me!


----------



## chacarone

I don't believe anyone anywhere has heard anything yet!  If there was anything yet this board would be inundated. Look at the ROTP 2012-2013 from this time last year. Sit on your hands and wait a bit longer.


----------



## Conz

chacarone said:
			
		

> I don't believe anyone anywhere has heard anything yet!  If there was anything yet this board would be inundated. Look at the ROTP 2012-2013 from this time last year. Sit on your hands and wait a bit longer.



I concur.


----------



## SkyHeff

chacarone said:
			
		

> I don't believe anyone anywhere has heard anything yet!



My offer came in March when I joined. It all depends.


----------



## cplkogan

Hey guys, I got called today, I got accepted for Aerospace Engineering 

It seems that I will have to do my first year at Saint-Jean, which is a bit disappointing, but I guess it will help me improve my second language skills.
Is anyone else going to Saint-Jean for their first year? 
If anyone is wondering, my recruitment centre is CFRC Toronto.

PS. The training begins August 6.


----------



## Kant19

cplkogan said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I got called today, I got accepter for Aerospace Engineering
> 
> It seems that I will have to do my first year at Saint-Jean, which is a bit disappointing, but I guess it will help me improve my second language skills.
> Is anyone else going to Saint-Jean for their first year?
> If anyone is wondering, my recruitment centre is CFRC Toronto.
> 
> PS. The training begins August 6.



Congrats! That's awesome, and good to hear offers are slowly starting to roll out. Guess we will all know for better or worse shortly.


----------



## cplkogan

For those who got accepted, is anyone going to Saint-Jean?


----------



## cplkogan

Kant19 said:
			
		

> Congrats! That's awesome, and good to hear offers are slowly starting to roll out. Guess we will all know for better or worse shortly.


Thanks, and hopefully when you find out, its for the better


----------



## Noctis

For everyone applying from Quebec (such as I), here is a post from last year:



			
				matthew1786 said:
			
		

> OK, so I just got off the phone with my file manager. She advised that CFRC Montreal has not yet received the selections. She also mentioned that all selections in Quebec are done through CFRC Quebec City and they are the ones responsible for updating the "database". When this database is updated, that is when Montreal (and other CFRCs in the province) have access to view who was selected. So in essence, CFRC Quebec City is like the central for the province. It would make sense to assume that other provinces follow the same type of system.
> 
> So, anyone applying out of Quebec get any call backs yet? If not, it is because we are still all waiting on Quebec city to update this mysterious "database"!
> 
> Cheers.



So I guess patience is of the essence right now. That was posted on April 18th last year.


----------



## Chelomo

Thanks for posting that Noctis! My CRFC is Quebec City so I'll do my best to keep you guys posted.


----------



## ktipnorth

Hello Folks,

I was wondering if any Component Transfer applicant has heard about their selection from their case manager or unit?

Ktipnorth


----------



## Chelomo

So update, I called the CRFC, and they got the list in Quebec City yesterday. They haven't called everyone yet, but sadly my file manager told me I wasn't selected.

Onwards to 2nd selection I guess.


----------



## Alex10370

Does anyone know anything about Ontario yet?  I've been trying to contact my RC for the past little while but haven't had any luck.  I assume they are really buisy or something maybe.


----------



## SkyHeff

Alex10370 said:
			
		

> I assume they are really buisy or something maybe.



Every phone call they answer from someone asking if the offers are out yet, is one less phone call they can make to offer a position to someone. 

They may just be a tad busy over the next few weeks.


----------



## Hewitt

I got my offer for Infantry Officer at RMC today. I'm out of CFRC Vancouver.


----------



## jegjelsv

Has anyone here out of CFRC Hamilton received any offers yet?


----------



## cfournier

jegjelsv said:
			
		

> Has anyone here out of CFRC Hamilton received any offers yet?



Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Chelomo

Does anyone have any experience with second selections? I didn't expect to make the first since I'm going to Civvy U and they're processing RMC applicants first (Especially since I want to go Combat Arms), but do they fill all their positions by first selection, and more open for second, or do they stagger the whole thing?


----------



## Conz

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with second selections? I didn't expect to make the first since I'm going to Civvy U and they're processing RMC applicants first (Especially since I want to go Combat Arms), but do they fill all their positions by first selection, and more open for second, or do they stagger the whole thing?



From my understanding of how it was described to me last year, not all positions were filled in the first selection. There were 400 openings at the time of the second selection. Also, there is a third selection considered a "top up" where those who declined offers of employment left spots vacant. Keep in mind this isn't an exact methodology. People were accepted for civi-u combat trades last year in the first selection. 

Fingers crossed. Good luck.


----------



## babycake21

Hi everyone!

I'm also waiting for a response out of Montreal for Nursing Officer, I'd be staying at McGill to finish my BSc. Thanks for the info about how the offers come out in Quebec, much appreciated!


----------



## Rockgollem

Conditional Offer of Enrollment from CFRC Vancouver.

MARS Officer. RMC Kingston.

Good luck to rest of you out there.


----------



## babycake21

Congratulations to everyone receiving their calls! Good luck for the future!


----------



## Chelomo

Conz said:
			
		

> From my understanding of how it was described to me last year, not all positions were filled in the first selection. There were 400 openings at the time of the second selection. Also, there is a third selection considered a "top up" where those who declined offers of employment left spots vacant. Keep in mind this isn't an exact methodology. People were accepted for civi-u combat trades last year in the first selection.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Good luck.



Okay, thanks for the info! Either way, if I don't make it this year I'll just start my degree and reapply from Ottawa. My file will only be more competitive that way, especially since I'm doing my first aid course within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## jwtg

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with second selections? I didn't expect to make the first since I'm going to Civvy U and they're processing RMC applicants first (Especially since I want to go Combat Arms), but do they fill all their positions by first selection, and more open for second, or do they stagger the whole thing?


The only people who can provide good info on this are people with firsthand knowledge.  You'll likely find 0 in this thread, and the best place to ask is your recruiting center.

If you trust what you hear (either here on the forum, through friends, or sometimes even from recruiters), you'll be very confused because you'll have about 347 different explanations for how selections work.

Also, for what it's worth, applying/attending Civ U doesn't mean that you're not being considered for RMC.  We have people who wanted Civ U but were pulled out of their universities that they were ALREADY ATTENDING to attend RMC as first years; others applied only for Civ U and got offers for only RMC.


----------



## nic32

Not called yet from CRFC Quebec City. Last year I received my offer on April 23 couple of day after some guys. First round selection can take a couple of day guy so if you don't get an offer today do not panic.


----------



## Chelomo

jwtg said:
			
		

> The only people who can provide good info on this are people with firsthand knowledge.  You'll likely find 0 in this thread, and the best place to ask is your recruiting center.
> 
> If you trust what you hear (either here on the forum, through friends, or sometimes even from recruiters), you'll be very confused because you'll have about 347 different explanations for how selections work.
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, applying/attending Civ U doesn't mean that you're not being considered for RMC.  We have people who wanted Civ U but were pulled out of their universities that they were ALREADY ATTENDING to attend RMC as first years; others applied only for Civ U and got offers for only RMC.



Yeah I know, but I was found unsuitable for RMC, so unless there's a divine intervention I doubt I'll get an offer from there. And I am aware that this is an unofficial forum, but I do know some people who went through the process or are working in recruiting stalk those threads and sometime provide a few nuggets of knowledge. I am also aware that it doesn't replace hard knowledge from my CFRC, but thanks for the clarification


----------



## DAA

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, but I was found unsuitable for RMC, so unless there's a divine intervention I doubt I'll get an offer from there. And I am aware that this is an unofficial forum, but I do know some people who went through the process or are working in recruiting stalk those threads and sometime provide a few nuggets of knowledge. I am also aware that it doesn't replace hard knowledge from my CFRC, but thanks for the clarification



I am not entirely certain but I would think that RMC get's first dibs in the applicant pool.


----------



## cfournier

DAA said:
			
		

> I am not entirely certain but I would think that RMC get's first dibs in the applicant pool.



The recruiter I spoke with also seems to think this...


----------



## blcbandit

Coming from CFRC Halifax. Just got accepted for MARS Officer. Will be heading out to RMC St. Jean for my first year and following that off to RMC Kingston for the remaining. Good luck to all and hopefully will see some of you in the fall.


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

I just got my offer of admission to go to RMC-St. Jean
Occupation is MARS 
I'm coming out of CFRC Toronto


----------



## DAA

Feel free to chime in but you guys are saying RMC St Jean.  I thought CMR (RMC) St Jean was only for "Prep-Year" people who applied with a Sec V Quebec education?  Now I'm confused.


----------



## krimynal

people from quebec are doing 2 years in ST-Jean .... 1st will be the 6th high school grade ( basicaly ) the 2nd one would be prep year .... someone from outside would only do 1 year wich is prep year


----------



## Rockgollem

Just for a general shout-out to people.

(Know that this is my personal exprience and opinion, and should not be taken as official fact)

If you do not get picked up for first selection (Generally around Apr. 15-30), you should pull out that back up plan and start thinking different option than ROTP.

Yes, there is that chance of getting picked up in second, third or top-ups, but chances are extremely slim. Don't play a lottery in this important phase of your life. 

The offers just started to roll out, so don't automatically expect you failed or get overly anxious about it, but at the same time, be prepared just in case you failed. Since alot of people applying for ROTP are generally passionate about it, it is often hard to swallow when you don't get picked up. 

I know how it feels. I didn't get picked up for 2 years. 

If you don't get picked up, best I can say is know yourself and keep walking on with life. Learn more about yourself, learn more about the system, learn more about the Canadian Forces, learn more about the job and other jobs you didn't apply for. Capitalize on that knowledge and improve, so you may have better chance next time should you re-apply. Keep walking on with life. Go to that civilian university that you got accepted into and apply for ROTP again. Study hard, live a fulfilling school year and regret nothing. 

Even if you re-apply after not getting picked up once, it guarentes you nothing. Still, it doesn't mean you should just give up. Essentially, you will be stuck in limbo of uncertainty, but don't let that limbo effect you or your life too much. I let that limbo get to me after not getting picked up first time and it wasn't exactly positive moments of my life. 

Remember, at the end of the day, CF owes you nothing and it's something you have to compete for with thousands of people wanting the same couple hundred spots that opens yearly. You're not only competing with fellow high-school graduates, but people who are already in university, people who were working but now wants to get into ROTP and such. You are not guarented the job until you sign that dotted line.

Now some of you may be saying this is way too early, since offer are just starting to roll out or that I am over-steppping my boundary and is being either douchey or arrogant. Perhaps you are right. But whether it is right or not, this kind of advice was one thing I sorely wished for when I was in the process of selection for my first try and after I was not picked up. I'm just trying to give people the benefeit of hindsight. 

Because, frankly, you most likely won't get this kind of advice from the CFRC personnel or the family. 

Good luck to everyone out there. 

(Also, if you don't get picked up this year, don't get too discouraged. I got in on my third time applying, and if it's possible for me, it's possible for you.) 



As per discussion about St. Jean and Kingston... I'm not sure. I'm going straight to Kingston for my first year, however I was at Civ U. for 2 years. So maybe that played something into it. But my friend, who is also MARS, got sent to St. Jean for his first year. One can only guess.


----------



## STucks

jegjelsv said:
			
		

> Has anyone here out of CFRC Hamilton received any offers yet?


 Yes, I got my call from CFRC Hamilton today but that's all I can tell you. I missed my call because I was at rugby practice. I applied for Engineer Officer and Infantry Officer as my choices.


----------



## Motard

I had to sign some paper work at CFRC Ottawa, I asked about ROTP while there and they said they haven't sent out any offers but should have them ready in the next few days


----------



## Chelomo

Good advice Rockgollem, always have a plan B, and also strive to make your application more competitive.

As for the St-Jean thing, how I understand it (Based on the RMC website and forces.ca) is thus:

As Quebec students only have up to Grade 11 in high school, St-Jean is meant to take the place of CEGEP by giving them the necessary preparatory year for university (In effect becoming Grade 12). It's important to note that here we have 11 years of elementary and secondary education, and then go to CEGEP for 2 years before going to university, which is usually 3 years for an undergraduate degree (But not always). 

When a Quebec student applies for ROTP without post secondary education, he's a junior applicant and is thus shipped off to St-Jean for a year. After that year he may elect (Or the forces may elect to allow him) to continue his studies into 2nd year at St-Jean and obtain his DEC (Diplôme d'études collégiales). Some equivalencies will be recognized by Kingston, though I am unaware if they will credit a full year.

For students outside of Quebec, they mention that if you do not have certain prerequisites for your program at RMC Kingston, they may enrol you as a junior applicant in St-Jean and then credit you some equivalencies, while allowing you to complete the necessary prereqs, though as far as I know, if you complete everything you need in grade 11 and 12, you should be good to go directly to RMC Kingston.

Hope that helped a bit to understand our Byzantine school system


----------



## C-Aitchison

jegjelsv said:
			
		

> Has anyone here out of CFRC Hamilton received any offers yet?
> [/quote
> 
> I called today, the LS at the desk said CFRC Hamilton hasn't received their list yet.


----------



## Alex.Landry

They send some students to CMR for their first year purely because of numbers. 

The CMR first years will be joining us in May for a "welcome weekend" kind of thing where they meet their counterparts here in their squadrons from next year.

There appeared to be no difference between CMR cadets and RMC cadets so I wouldn't worry about it!

 ;D


----------



## Noctis

I got to say, I'm getting pretty worried. Anyone from CFRC Montreal got an update on the situation they wouldn't mind sharing? The wait is really unsettling...


----------



## nic32

Noctis said:
			
		

> I got to say, I'm getting pretty worried. Anyone from CFRC Montreal got an update on the situation they wouldn't mind sharing? The wait is really unsettling...



No update here from CFRC Quebec. Should be tomorrow or Friday... Last year some guys got it on April 18 and I got mine on the 23 so I expect that it seems to be the same...


----------



## Hewitt

Noctis said:
			
		

> I got to say, I'm getting pretty worried. Anyone from CFRC Montreal got an update on the situation they wouldn't mind sharing? The wait is really unsettling...



Just calm down. First round of offers will be coming out for a while yet.


----------



## Willy450

Still no news of CFRC in Rimouski! Starting to get worried but still optimistic! Anyway, congradulation to everyone who received an offer!

Hey guys, let me a place for MARS officer


----------



## rshew

Just received my offer today of admission to go to CMR-St. Jean
Occupation is SIGS Officer
I'm coming out of CFRC Vancouver


----------



## jlmarts

I got an offer for RMC Kingston earlier today. I'm out of CFRC Hamilton. My occupation will be an AERE officer.


----------



## chacarone

Looks like calls have come out of Hamilton, Vancouver and Toronto. Does anyone know of anywhere else?


----------



## nursekatrina

I received my offer this afternoon out of CFRC Halifax for Nursing Officer!

Congrats to all accepted so far and Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Congratz TO everyone received their offer for ROTP 2013-2014


----------



## C-Aitchison

For those who have yet to hear, keep your chins up!

I was given a conditional acceptance during first round for AEC last year, but unfortunately was dropped due to my lack of success at Aircrew Selection, therefore am currently reapplying.

First round, from what I've heard, will continue until the 30th, then there is always 2nd and 3rd round!


----------



## DAA

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> For those who have yet to hear, keep your chins up!
> 
> I was given a conditional acceptance during first round for AEC last year, but unfortunately was dropped due to my lack of success at Aircrew Selection, therefore am currently reapplying.
> 
> First round, from what I've heard, will continue until the 30th, then there is always 2nd and 3rd round!



Surprised they would drop you after all that and not just offer you a different occupation.


----------



## SkyHeff

I wouldn't get too worked up if you haven't heard anything within the first 24 hours of offers. Offers will continue to trickle out over the next few weeks.

Think of how many phone calls they have to make to people to inform them, and then think of how many of you are calling them to find out if your offer is there. That's a lot of phone calls in a single work day to deal with.

And this waiting game will not change. Many friends are still waiting to find out where they are being posted (moved) to after finishing our 4 years of ROTP, and that's only a week away. Some people have known for weeks, others haven't heard a peep yet. If there's one thing I've learned so far, it's you'll know when they do, and not a minute sooner.

Best of luck to you all, and enjoy the rollercoaster.


----------



## jegjelsv

Just got the phone call, and I've been accepted for Pilot. Probably going to RMC in the fall.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## hambley92

Hey folks,

Just thought I'd let you know that I talked to my file manager at CFRC Ottawa this afternoon and they have yet to receive any offers for ROTP applicants and they do not have any idea when they will receive the offers.

Good luck to all!

Cheers


----------



## C-Aitchison

DAA said:
			
		

> Surprised they would drop you after all that and not just offer you a different occupation.



Unfortunately there were no spots left in my other occupation choices.

C'est la vie! Hopefully this round works out!


----------



## Alex.Landry

Is there anyone here from CFRC Kingston? (Det. of CFRC Ottawa)


----------



## C-Aitchison

FirstYear said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here from CFRC Kingston? (Det. of CFRC Ottawa)



I'm from CFRC Hamilton, but will hopefully be sworn in at CFRC Kingston if I am picked up (Currently studying at Wilfrid Laurier University in Waterloo, so my CFRC is Hamilton. I will be returning to Kingston however in just over a week, so have asked to be sworn in there if I am picked up)


----------



## qwerty789

First off, congrats to everyone who has been offered a position for ROTP!

Today I was contacted by the RC and was told that I will be doing first year in St-Jean, and the remainder of ROTP will be in Kingston. _My question is how does the board decide who goes to CMR?_ I put down CMR as my second choice of institution (Kingston was first), but I know a number of people who were offered it without even putting it on their list.

Just to note, I have all my prerequisites for my program (engineering) and my marks were mid 80s in the International Baccalaureate program, so I'm assuming that academics are not the reason (correct me if I'm wrong though).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


*I did do a search for similar topics first, but I was unable to find anything. Sorry if this creates a double thread.*


----------



## Chelomo

Are you from English Canada or Quebec?

I'm going to self quote here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106179/post-1224320.html#msg1224320

Otherwise I really can't say!


----------



## Prosper

Congrats to the people who have been accepted so far! 
Has anybody dealing with CFRC Fredericton heard anything yet? I know applications only just started rolling out, but I haven't heard anything from these parts.


----------



## qwerty789

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Are you from English Canada or Quebec?



Should have thrown that in there.  

I'm fully bilingual and from Southern Ontario.


----------



## Chelomo

Well congratulations either way! Hopefully you get some equivalencies that they'll apply towards your program in Kingston. Your best bet would probably be to call your file manager and ask him.


----------



## qwerty789

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Well congratulations either way! Hopefully you get some equivalencies that they'll apply towards your program in Kingston. Your best bet would probably be to call your file manager and ask him.



As I understand, the courses are the exact same at both campuses, so if that's the case I won't have to worry about equivalencies.

The recruiting centre is closed for today so I figured I'd try my luck out on this forum.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## 872air

I don't know why CFRC ottawa is telling people they haven't received any offers yet, because my friend and I were both accepted yesterday afternoon. I got accepted for artillery officer and my friend for pilot. They've decided to send us both to RMC St jean for the first year, and then to kingston for the 2nd 3rd and 4th year.


----------



## STucks

Today, after missing my call yesterday, I called CFRC Hamilton and received my offer for Engineer Officer. Attending RMC St. Jean for my first year followed by RMC Kingston for the remainder. Best of luck to anyone still waiting to hear!


----------



## NovMit414

Hey guys, I got my phone call with my offer of employment from CFRC Toronto today! I got chosen for infantry officer and will be attending RMC Saint-Jean first year and RMC Kingston for my remaining three years like a couple other of you guys.

If you guys want, send me a message, I'd like to get to know some people before starting FYOP and having some friends to hang out with haha

Good luck to everyone out there still awaiting their responses and congratulations to everyone who has gotten theirs.

I'm looking forward to getting to know and serving with you.


----------



## nic32

Nobody got an offer outside Ontario ?


----------



## oscarmu272508823

nic32 said:
			
		

> Nobody got an offer outside Ontario ?



No for BC.
of course speaking of myself.


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

Can someone make a 2013-2014 Facebook group for those of us who got accepted? I think it can be convenient.


----------



## jwtg

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> Can someone make a 2013-2014 Facebook group for those of us who got accepted? I think it can be convenient.


You probably could.  In the CAF, we call it 'initiative.'

Very good skill to have in your future career.


----------



## jwtg

NovMit414 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I got my phone call with my offer of employment from CFRC Toronto today! I got chosen for infantry officer and will be attending RMC Saint-Jean first year and RMC Kingston for my remaining three years like a couple other of you guys.
> 
> If you guys want, send me a message, I'd like to get to know some people *before starting FYOP* and having some friends to hang out with haha
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there still awaiting their responses and congratulations to everyone who has gotten theirs.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know and serving with you.


Might seem like a technicality to you, but you won't be doing FYOP.  If you're attending CMR, you'll be doing OP.  RMC does FYOP.

Cheers.


----------



## jwtg

JRack said:
			
		

> CMR St. Jean is usually for prep year cadets, however recently they have been sending first year cadets there in order to increase numbers and the reputation of the college. *The selection of these cadets who go to CMR St. Jean is completly random.*


Based on what we (people currently at RMC) know, this statement is true.


----------



## qwerty789

jwtg said:
			
		

> If you're attending CMR, you'll be doing OP.  RMC does FYOP.



What's OP? Orientation Program? And what's the difference?


----------



## qwerty789

Thanks a lot for the information guys!


----------



## jwtg

872air said:
			
		

> I don't know why CFRC ottawa is telling people they haven't received any offers yet, because my friend and I were both accepted yesterday afternoon. I got accepted for artillery officer and my friend for pilot. They've decided to send us both to RMC St jean for the first year, and then to kingston for the 2nd 3rd and 4th year.



Probably a classic case of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing.

Get used to it; in an organization as big as the CAF, and CERTAINLY during your time at CMR/RMC, this will continue to be the case.


----------



## jwtg

qwerty789 said:
			
		

> What's OP? Orientation Program? And what's the difference?


FYOP = RMC First Year Orientation Period
OP = CMR Orientation Period

Having never done OP, all I can say is they're both mini-bootcamps which culminate in an epic obstacle course.

Consensus seems to be that FYOP is harder than OP, but first year at CMR is harder than RMC because 'seniors' (those who have completed prep year and are second-year first years) are hard on you all year, whereas the c*** generally stops, or at least becomes RMC normal, once FYOP ends.

Good news is once you get to RMC, we don't care who was junior/senior/prep/whatever; you'll be judged on your merit.  If your seniors make your life miserable next year, just remember that you're all the same once you get to RMC.


----------



## cplkogan

Facebook Page

Hey Guys, I have made a facebook page, here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/Rotp20132014?skip_nax_wizard=true


----------



## George Wallace

cplkogan said:
			
		

> Facebook Page
> 
> Hey Guys, I have made a facebook page, here is the link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Rotp20132014?skip_nax_wizard=true




I find it so interesting that so many young people have no concerns about their personal security and protection of their identities.  Here we have a perfect example, with good intentions, where a social media site has been publicly announced.  There are absolutely no guarantees that anyone who joins this site is in fact a member of the target audience: RMC cadets.   What a perfect way for an undesirable, unethical, immoral, whatever type of person ( be paranoid if you want) to attain your trust and use it for their own devices.  

Just some thoughts.


----------



## diotte

Hey everyone,
I received an offer from CFRC Ottawa yesterday for Infantry Officer at RMC. 
Congratulations to those who have received offers and best of luck to those still waiting.
Hard work always pays off!
Cheers,
PJRD


----------



## weeksm

Received my offer yesterday from CFRC Hamilton. Four years at RMC Kingston + Infantry Officer. Good luck guys!


----------



## Alex.Landry

Is there anyone here from Kingston (not necessarily CFRC Kingston) ?


----------



## C-Aitchison

FirstYear said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here from Kingston (not necessarily CFRC Kingston) ?



As I stated above, I am.


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Guys, I made a FB page for people that are doing component transfer to ROTP, 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/446424308780355/

Good Luck~


----------



## nic32

Someone got an offer in the province of Quebec ??


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

ROTP 2013-2014 Facebook Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/111321979068123/
(Same format as the one from last year)


----------



## Noctis

nic32 said:
			
		

> Someone got an offer in the province of Quebec ??



I'm applying through CFRC Montreal and have not had an offer yet.


----------



## nic32

Noctis said:
			
		

> I'm applying through CFRC Montreal and have not had an offer yet.



Probably be in the beginning of next week for us. I called at my recruitement center thursday and they said they have not received offer yet...


----------



## cfournier

Congrats to everyone who got the good news!!


----------



## oscarmu272508823

CT -ROTP applicant here
Hopefully they give me a news acceptance or rejection.

I have been waiting for too long.


----------



## Motard

Haven't heard about any ROTP-civi offers yet (other then nursing), I'm hoping those will come out next week.


----------



## DAA

Motard said:
			
		

> Haven't heard about any ROTP-civi offers yet (other then nursing), I'm hoping those will come out next week.



I think there are others who applied where their degree program is also not offered at RMC, they probably just haven't found this website yet.


----------



## VRFK

I applied at CFRC Vancouver to attend a Civi-U and have not heard from the recruiting center yet.


----------



## Motard

DAA said:
			
		

> I think there are others, they probably just haven't found this website yet.



you "think" or you "know"? Some people even "think" the Leafs will win the cup...


----------



## DAA

Motard said:
			
		

> you "think" or you "know"? Some people even "think" the Leafs will win the cup...



See the attached response.  Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Motard

I'm sorry but it does not. It was a pretty simple question and no picture response was required. I guess I can try to make it easier:

1. I know

2. I think

Now all you have to do is respond with "1" or "2"


----------



## SeR

Motard,

It's safe to assume that not every applicant to the CF uses this website. In other words, you're not going to hear about every ROTP offer.


----------



## Motard

SeR said:
			
		

> Motard,
> 
> It's safe to assume that not every applicant to the CF uses this website. In other words, you're not going to hear about every ROTP offer.



Never assume...one thing I took away from my stint in the military, "assume" is a very, very bad word.


----------



## SeR

Motard said:
			
		

> Never assume...one thing I took away from my stint in the military, "assume" is a very, very bad word.



Well if you want to be like that...  :

_It's safe to assume that Not every applicant to the CF uses this website._


----------



## Motard

SeR said:
			
		

> Well if you want to be like that...  :
> 
> _It's safe to assume that Not every applicant to the CF uses this website._



If you want to be like that...you're saying you know a number of CF applicants that do not use this website, but unless some of those are holding ROTP-civi offers, it does not pertain to the discussion.

This is getting too far off topic, let's try to keep it about ROTP, otherwise just send me a PM.


----------



## DAA

Motard said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but it does not. It was a pretty simple question and no picture response was required. I guess I can try to make it easier:
> 1. I know
> 2. I think
> Now all you have to do is respond with "1" or "2"



1 - I "know" that all of the "Health Services" occupations (Doctor, Dentist, Nurse and Social Worker) have no choice but to attend Civi-U under the ROTP program, as RMC does not offer those degree programs and the CF is hiring for all four through ROTP this year.

2 - We have heard from Nurses but I don't "think" we have heard from any Doctors, Dentists or Social Workers at this site.


----------



## Mary

I just got excepted to RMC saint Jean, I just took my first year university and I am transfering there. I am really excited but I am also worried because i dont speak ANY french!! Will I survive?


----------



## krimynal

they will most likely put you in a room with a french speaking person , so you both will be able to learn for one an other


----------



## SeR

You can take all your classes in either French or English, and depending on your abilities, you will take second language classes.


----------



## jwtg

krimynal said:
			
		

> people from quebec are doing 2 years in ST-Jean .... 1st will be the 6th high school grade ( basicaly ) the 2nd one would be prep year .... someone from outside would only do 1 year wich is prep year



I know this is a couple of days old, but this information is inaccurate.  When someone from outside Quebec goes to CMR for prep year, they do the following year at CMR as well (which equates to RMC first year) and they arrive at RMC as 2nd years after having spent 2 years at CMR.  This isn't all that common, but I know a few guys who do it each year.

A greater number of people go to CMR and do first year (as opposed to prep year) and come to RMC the following year as second years.

Make sure your info is good before you pass it on.


----------



## DAA

Mary said:
			
		

> I just got excepted to RMC saint Jean, I just took my first year university and I am transfering there. I am really excited but I am also worried because i dont speak ANY french!! Will I survive?



Heck, I was in St-Jean for a spell and managed to find the beer store no problem.


----------



## weeksm

Are the freedoms of RMC cadets (especially first years) severely restricted compared to a normal student at a civilian university? Examples: leaving campus when you don't have a class to attend.
Thanks
Edit: I don't have any issues with my freedoms being restricted while at RMC, I am just curious.


----------



## jwtg

During the first month at RMC, first years undergo FYOP - First Year Orientation Period.  You will not be allowed to leave campus at all.  You will be working from reveille (usually 0500 or 0600) until lights out (2300) with about an hour of personal time per day.  You have basically no 'freedoms' (read privileges) other than doing what you're told.

After FYOP, once you complete the Obstacle Course and receive your cap badge, you will be welcomed into the Cadet Wing and afforded a higher level of privileges.  You can go into town during the day when you have spares, provided you wear the appropriate uniform.  You are allowed a certain number of After Duty Passes (basically evenings you may leave the peninsula and go into town) each month; I think it's 12 or something like that.  

When you go into town during first year, you are required to wear the designated uniform (4's - a formal uniform) at all times.  There are limitations on what kind of furniture you may have in your room (very little in first year) although in subsequent years, refrigerators, TVs, etc. are permitted.

Rumor is that next year, first years won't be allowed to bring cars to RMC (parking shortage).

You'll have more demands on your time than your Civi U counterparts (unless they work as well) because in addition to studying, you are a CF member and will be tasked with parades, events, functions, etc.

RMC is like  a full-time job which requires you to stay in shape, learn a second language, successfully earn an undergraduate degree, complete military training, and perform tasks as assigned.  It is what you make of it, and you get out as much as you put in.

Cheers.


----------



## weeksm

Thanks for the great answer!


----------



## jwtg

No problem.  Feel free to PM me (you or others reading this) with further questions about RMC.


----------



## PAdm

Makes DEO seem like a better choice......


----------



## jwtg

PAdm said:
			
		

> Makes DEO seem like a better choice......


As long as you don't mind paying tuition, books, supplies, etc., then sure.


----------



## dimsum

jwtg said:
			
		

> As long as you don't mind paying tuition, books, supplies, etc., then sure.



ROTP Civ U then?


----------



## jwtg

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ROTP Civ U then?



The easiest free ride available!


----------



## Jarnhamar

jwtg said:
			
		

> The easiest free ride available!



Guess you never heard about the golden handshake RMC gave out a few years back.


----------



## jwtg

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Guess you never heard about the golden handshake RMC gave out a few years back.


I confess I haven't; care to elaborate?

I was being quasi-facetious; many students at RMC have spent time at civilian universities prior to enrolling (myself included), and the general consensus seems to be that Civ U was easier because there are very few extra duties an ROTP student faces beyond normal student things, and they are, in fact, paid to study.  My life at RMC is more difficult than my life was when I was studying at a civilian university.

That being said, I'm not complaining.  I knew what I was getting into and I have no problem sacrificing my morning, evening and weekend hours because I like what I do.


----------



## Jarnhamar

jwtg said:
			
		

> I confess I haven't; care to elaborate?
> 
> I was being quasi-facetious; many students at RMC have spent time at civilian universities prior to enrolling (myself included), and the general consensus seems to be that Civ U was easier because there are very few extra duties an ROTP student faces beyond normal student things, and they are, in fact, paid to study.  My life at RMC is more difficult than my life was when I was studying at a civilian university.
> 
> That being said, I'm not complaining.  I knew what I was getting into and I have no problem sacrificing my morning, evening and weekend hours because I like what I do.



As legends go, once upon a time rumor has it RMC graduates were too plentiful that year, or something along those lines.  So after being paid to attend university and get a degree the CF would offer them a lump sum of money and a thanks for coming out golden handshake in lieu of having to serve out their 8 years thus saving the CF money in the long run.

Facts may vary


----------



## CombatDoc

The value of being a ring-knocker should not be underestimated, should you decide to make the CAF a career.  ;D


----------



## PAdm

jwtg said:
			
		

> As long as you don't mind paying tuition, books, supplies, etc., then sure.



I did not. Worked, loans, etc. enjoyed this chapter in my life and joined when I was 23. Pros and cons as RMC folks get 4 yrs pensionable service. There is value in grad from RMC from a purity perspective. I did my masters at RMC to get in there somehow.


----------



## amayzer

EDIT: I think this was the wrong thread, whoops


----------



## ouellette9

Can or did someone pass the AEC selection test with success but has not been selected as a AEC? 

Thank you!


----------



## jwtg

ouellette9 said:
			
		

> Can or did someone pass the AEC selection test with success but has not been selected as a AEC?
> 
> Thank you!



What I gather is you're asking whether or not it is possible for someone to pass AEC testing and not be offered an AEC position.

What I can offer is the following:
1) Passing AEC selection does not mean that you are ranked higher than others on the merit list, so the possibility exists that you receive no offer at all.

2) I know people who have been successful at Aircrew selection for Pilot and/or ACSO who have received offers for trades other than their top choice of Pilot or ACSO.

Hopefully that gives you some info.

EDIT: To be nicer.


----------



## Chernoble

In some trades, especially ones that don't do CAP or similar type training (Air Force types come to mind) I find that RMC can produce a superior product when it comes to a young officer versus DEO and CEOTP.

Obviously this is very broad brush but it is my experience.


----------



## jwtg

Chernoble said:
			
		

> In some trades, especially ones that don't do CAP or similar type training (Air Force types come to mind) I find that RMC can produce a superior product when it comes to a young officer versus DEO and CEOTP.
> 
> Obviously this is very broad brush but it is my experience.


I want to avoid the classic thread-ending Civ U/DEO/RMC debate (which inevitably leads to the trendy 'f/utility of MilColl' debate), but I do wonder why you make a distinction between occupations which do CAP vs. those who don't?

The best students at RMC are found in a variety of occupations, and the army is no exception; I would think there is no difference in the quality of an RMC RCAF Officer versus Army, beyond the differences between the individuals themselves.


----------



## Chernoble

jwtg said:
			
		

> The best students at RMC are found in a variety of occupations, and the army is no exception; I would think there is no difference in the quality of an RMC RCAF Officer versus Army, beyond the differences between the individuals themselves.



I completey agree that the students from any trade or branch from RMC are of high quality for the most part.  The distinction I am making between ones that take CAP or CAP type training ( I have no idea what the Navy does ) is that on those courses, they are taught how to lead and manage people, to some extent.  

In RMC, you are usually given opportunities in your tenure to do the same, if for some reason there is no other training beyond BOTC 1 and 2.  Someone getting in through DEO or CEOTP that are not given the opportunity for leadership or management courses and/or experience tend to be lacking in those departments unless lucky enough to have those skills naturally.

It's not a shot, it's what I have experienced working in the Army and Air Force.


----------



## Good2Golf

Perhaps less freedom than a Civy U student (ROTP or DEO), and notwithstanding the real or perceived benefits of an RMC degree or ex-Cadet links, the Future Value of the additional pensionable years is not insignificant.  It may not be on someone's mind at the beginning of their career, but it gains more heat and light as one's career progresses.

OZ, years ago ('86 IIRC, possibly '87), back when the degree convocations was several days before the commissioning (and start of obligatory service), CIL bought out the tuition re-payments of the entire Chen Eng class and hired them en masse.   I don't know of an internal DND payout.

Regards
G2G


----------



## jwtg

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Perhaps less freedom than a Civy U student (ROTP or DEO), and notwithstanding the real or perceived benefits of an RMC degree or ex-Cadet links, the Future Value of the additional pensionable years is not insignificant. * It may not be on someone's mind at the beginning of their career, but it gains more heat and light as one's career progresses.
> *


True.  This is true of Civ U and RMC, and believe me, I'm well aware of the implications of being able to enroll at 17/18 and retire at 42/43 with a 25 year military pension.  There is a huge benefit to having your study time count as pensionable service; many people retire and pursue second careers.  The E-veritas (RMC online magazine) lists, every week, ex-cadets and what they're doing now.  A lot of them are surprisingly successful and surprisingly young, so I very much value the 'added value' of attending RMC, even if it is (currently) lost on some of my peers.


> OZ, years ago ('86 IIRC, possibly '87), back when the degree convocations was several days before the commissioning (and start of obligatory service), CIL bought out the tuition re-payments of the entire Chen Eng class and hired them en masse.   I don't know of an internal DND payout.
> 
> Regards
> G2G


This is the 'golden handshake' we hear about; private firms buying out the financial obligations of engineering grads.  I have never heard of government buy-outs for RMC grads.


----------



## jwtg

Chernoble said:
			
		

> I completey agree that the students from any trade or branch from RMC are of high quality for the most part.  The distinction I am making between ones that take CAP or CAP type training ( I have no idea what the Navy does ) is that on those courses, they are taught how to lead and manage people, to some extent.
> 
> In RMC, you are usually given opportunities in your tenure to do the same, if for some reason there is no other training beyond BOTC 1 and 2.  Someone getting in through DEO or CEOTP that are not given the opportunity for leadership or management courses and/or experience tend to be lacking in those departments unless lucky enough to have those skills naturally.
> 
> It's not a shot, it's what I have experienced working in the Army and Air Force.


I think I get what you were saying; I read your initial post as saying that CAP-trained RMC grads were sub-par compared to RCAF/RCN RMC grads, when what you actually mean is that most officers who do CAP get the opportunity for leadership training/experience, while those who miss out on both CAP/BMOQ-L & RMC don't get the equivalent experience in their studies.

I guess my philosophy with RMC is that everything is there to make you a good officer - quality education, excellent fitness facilities, long-term second language training, and practical management/quasi-leadership experience day-in and day-out.  Most importantly, daily contact with officers/NCOs provide many good and bad examples of leadership and officership, which an astute O/NCdt will use to hone their own leadership skills.

The real ingredient that leads to producing a good officer, though, is a good candidate, with a strong work ethic and good professional values.  Such a candidate could become a good officer regardless of entry plan, but I guess has more to work with when going to RMC vice a Civ U (which has produced the likes of Gen. (Ret.) Hillier).


----------



## Chernoble

jwtg said:
			
		

> I guess my philosophy with RMC is that everything is there to make you a good officer - quality education, excellent fitness facilities, long-term second language training, and practical management/quasi-leadership experience day-in and day-out.  Most importantly, daily contact with officers/NCOs provide many good and bad examples of leadership and officership, which an astute O/NCdt will use to hone their own leadership skills.



This.


----------



## Bourassa724

Did somebody apply for Artillery Officer ? a reservist ?


----------



## Bourassa724

Did somebody apply for artillery officer on this programm ? a reservist ?


----------



## C-Aitchison

Artillery Officer is one of my choices, although I applied for ROTP, not RETP or DEO as a Reservist.


----------



## Alex10370

Just got a call from CFRC Barrie and I've been offered a position at RMC! Going for artillery officer!  I'm extremely excited, it almost feels like I won the lottery.


----------



## martel894

Hello, for those like me who demand a CT and they have made a request to go to the CivU, here is a response from Capt. XXXXX ( I wrote to her if she have news about result.)

I have some but not for CIVU, I hope to have them by mid May.   


Bonne journée ! 
J-P

Mod edit: I doubt that the good Captain would appreciate her full contact details being shared here, especially if you did not have her permission.


----------



## babycake21

When I had my interview I was also told that I would know if I had been selected for ROTP at civ U in may -June.


----------



## Willy450

I just called the CFRC Rimouski, they said that they only recieved an offer for the junior ROTP. I'm applying for a CT in the ROTP at the RMC or at a CivU, so do you know if that mean that I wasn't selected?


----------



## nic32

Willy450 said:
			
		

> I just called the CFRC Rimouski, they said that they only recieved an offer for the junior ROTP. I'm applying for a CT in the ROTP at the RMC or at a CivU, so do you know if that mean that I wasn't selected?



Laisse toi encore du temps, mon commis m'a dit que ça arrivait en "batch". Moi si j'ai rien eu vendredi je vais appeler pour voir si la première ronde est terminée.


----------



## oscarmu272508823

So guys, like Martel says

Our CT file manager told her/him that CT-Civy U offer will come in at may.


----------



## ublmeister

I'm kind of in the same boat, I received a call from my CFRC (Ottawa), saying I would be doing first year at CMR and final 3 at RMC. However to complicate things, I just received a letter from DnD stating that I was to do all 4 years at CMR, anyone else in the same boat/ know which I should believe?


----------



## Chelomo

ublmeister said:
			
		

> I'm kind of in the same boat, I received a call from my CFRC (Ottawa), saying I would be doing first year at CMR and final 3 at RMC. However to complicate things, I just received a letter from DnD stating that I was to do all 4 years at CMR, anyone else in the same boat/ know which I should believe?



That's impossible, St-Jean only offers CEGEP 1 and CEGEP 2 (Equivalent to the first year of university in English universities.) Unless they hired faculty staff overnight, I doubt you'll spend 4 years at St-Jean.


----------



## Prosper

Got the call today! Artillery Officer at St. Jean! I'm beyond ecstatic. Can't wait to meet all of you, and I look forward to serving with you!
Cheers,
Prosper


----------



## qwerty789

Out of curiosity, did anyone here apply through CFRC Oshawa?


----------



## TKNeill151

Yes I applied and was accepted through CFRC Oshawa  to RMC Kingston


----------



## ublmeister

For all those who are attending first year at CMR Saint Jean,
A letter I received from DnD in the past few days noted that I would be spending all 4 years at CMR Saint-Jean, rather than the first year as I had been informed by my CFRC. I just returned from my CFRC (Ottawa), and they informed me that the mistake is a typographical error, and that what they had previously stated about the 1:3 arrangement was true. Apparently all the letters sent out from at least that CFRC, although possibly all of them, contained the same error.
You may still want to contact your CFRC to confirm, but keep this in mind.


----------



## Stephon

Just wondering if any ROTP offers for civi Universities have gone out yet.  I'm not talking about Reserves/CT, just new recruits for ROTP.  Thanks!


----------



## C-Aitchison

My file manager told me he expects them to start going out early May.


----------



## DAA

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> My file manager told me he expects them to start going out early May.



I would have to agree with this comment.    :nod:


----------



## oscarmu272508823

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> My file manager told me he expects them to start going out early May.



This is what i heard.


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Not surprised.


----------



## Chelomo

oscarmu272508823 said:
			
		

> Not suprise that cf made such mistake.



The irony of this post amuses me.


----------



## Willy450

Is that gonna be offers for CT CivU ROTP AND RMC in mid-May?


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Willy450 said:
			
		

> Is that gonna be offers for CT CivU ROTP AND RMC in mid-May?



Offers for Civy U will come out early-mid May.
(CT and Civilian entry)


----------



## Willy450

But I mean for the CT ROTP at RMC when it gonna be? At the same time of the CivU?


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Willy450 said:
			
		

> But I mean for the CT ROTP at RMC when it gonna be? At the same time of the CivU?



I think they are doing it now. :d


----------



## jwtg

This thread should be locked until July, when everyone knows where they are going.  All that happens here is baseless speculation, ridiculous questioning, and first-time posters coming on to brag that they got in, but didn't feel like posting all year with their peers who were discussing the process.

Reading the last couple of pages is painful. :deadhorse:


----------



## blcbandit

Does anyone know when the swearing in ceremonies usually take place? I believe last years may have been July 2nd. Would you guys think it would be around the same time frame?


----------



## SeR

blcbandit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the swearing in ceremonies usually take place? I believe last years may have been July 2nd. Would you guys think it would be around the same time frame?



This is definitely one of those questions that can only be answered by CFRC staff. Not every recruiting centre will do it on the same day and the times aren't set in stone, so they will also differ from year to year.


----------



## Stephon

Thanks all for the replies regarding civi-universities.


----------



## EastCoastKid

Hello everyone. I'm a full time Naval Reservist and had a CT in for pilot for both Civy U and RMC. I just received an offer for RMC but it didn't mention Civy U as an option.


----------



## Chelomo

From what last year's thread mentioned, your offer is only good for the university mentioned on it, and it's highly unlikely you'll be able to negotiate to get a civvy u spot once you have an offer from RMC, since they obviously want to fill the military college before sending people to civil universities. But hey, RMC looks like a great uni


----------



## dcs

First, let me congratulate you in receiving the RMC offer.  Having two sons there currently, one who is a pilot, and the other an engineer,  I am surprised that you have not already accepted.

That is exactly what it is... an offer for RMC. 

You do not get to choose if you go to RMC or Civi University. You receive an offer and either accept or turn down.  

And, turning down does not mean that you will later get an offer for Civi University.  In fact it appears quite often the opposite.

You have been offered fully paid four years of university, including books etc.  A salary while at university and further training over the summer and following. This training is costly and once you graduate promoted to 2 LT and salary. A good guaranteed job at the end.

Not sure if I would want to roll the dice and try to get another offer.


----------



## jwtg

Chelomo said:
			
		

> From what last year's thread mentioned, your offer is only good for the university mentioned on it, and it's highly unlikely you'll be able to negotiate to get a civvy u spot once you have an offer from RMC, since they obviously want to fill the military college before sending people to civil universities. But hey, RMC looks like a great uni





			
				dcs said:
			
		

> First, let me congratulate you in receiving the RMC offer.  Having two sons there currently, one who is a pilot, and the other an engineer,  I am surprised that you have not already accepted.
> 
> That is exactly what it is... an offer for RMC.
> 
> You do not get to choose if you go to RMC or Civi University. You receive an offer and either accept or turn down.
> 
> And, turning down does not mean that you will later get an offer for Civi University.  In fact it appears quite often the opposite.
> 
> You have been offered fully paid four years of university, including books etc.  A salary while at university and further training over the summer and following. This training is costly and once you graduate promoted to 2 LT and salary. A good guaranteed job at the end.
> 
> Not sure if I would want to roll the dice and try to get another offer.


I might be crazy, but I definitely missed the part where EastCoastKid mentioned either renegotiating or declining the offer.


			
				EastCoastKid said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I'm a full time Naval Reservist and had a CT in for pilot for both Civy U and RMC. I just received an offer for RMC but it didn't mention Civy U as an option.


It seems like a simple status update.  Congratulations, EastCoastKid, on getting an offer for RMC.  
Do whatever the hell you want with it.


----------



## Chelomo

Woah, don't read too much into it jwtg, I assumed that if he mentioned the lack of an offer for Civvy-u, he wanted to weigh his options/was wondering if a separate offer would be forthcoming. Other than that, the rest of my message was congratulatory.


----------



## rmcwanter

I am a student, currently at a civilian university in Ontario, last year I was in BEeng, but switched to BSc this year. I am wondering if I would be able to transfer to rmc after 2nd year. Also I am not a Canadian citizen, nor a permanent resident, but I was looking at the application and it says you can still go if you get permission from the Canadian government. Should I give up on the RMC dream, or is there still hope?


----------



## Delaney1986

Talk to a recruiter, they should be able to answer those questions for you, or at least point you in the right direction.

Good Luck!


----------



## SeR

rmcwanter said:
			
		

> Also I am not a Canadian citizen, nor a permanent resident, but I was looking at the application and it says you can still go if you get permission from the Canadian government.



First of all, are you referring to the application for the CF?

*If* this is true and all you need is the "government's permission," don't expect this to be your ticket in. If it was that easy, everybody in your situation would be asking.

The only circumstances that _I_ have heard of where people without citizenship were able to join was because they possessed a _specialized skill_ that the Forces were in need of. However, you should take this with a grain of salt, since I came across this information by word of mouth from a "far from official" source.


----------



## rmcwanter

this is what i found 
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/for/aaug-dae1c-eng.pdf


----------



## DAA

rmcwanter said:
			
		

> this is what i found
> http://www.rmc.ca/adm/for/aaug-dae1c-eng.pdf



First line of the application......."Must be a Canadian Citizen or authorized by the Canadian Government"

I would assume that the term "authorized by the Canadian Government" applies more specifically towards foreign "Exchange Officers" as opposed to civilians trying to apply.

You can always submit an application and see what happens.


----------



## EastCoastKid

Thank you for the congrats. My intention of the post was to inform other people in similar situations of the offer I received (i.e. CT or applied for CivU). I am not taking it for granted and congratulate everyone else for their offers.


----------



## 2010newbie

rmcwanter said:
			
		

> this is what i found
> http://www.rmc.ca/adm/for/aaug-dae1c-eng.pdf



In addition to what DAA stated, I think the Eligibility Criteria "C" would also preclude you:



> c) Must meet one of the following conditions:
> • Be a member of the Regular or Reserve Force and have completed basic MOSID training. Members who have not yet completed their training may apply with written recommendation of their Unit or Formation Commander
> • Be honourably released from the Regular or Reserve force
> • Be an employee of the Department of National Defense (DND) or another Federal government department
> Be the spouse of a member of the CF – Regular Force
> Note: Individuals who do not meet the eligibility requirements for admission to
> RMCC as specified above and who wish to pursue RMCC's Certificate Programmes or specific individual courses offered by RMCC may apply as 'interest only' students and may be accepted, on an exceptional basis, provided there is space available and their admission serves the aims established for RMCC, the CF and the Government of Canada.



I'm sure it was a typo, but leaving the title of this thread the way it is might also preclude you based on Eligibility Criteria "B":



> b) Must possess the academic programme prerequisites OR qualify for Mature Student status


----------



## ouellette9

Best day ever! My CT was approved: Junior ROTP- AEC - CMR St-Jean. HQ of Ottawa emailed me this afternoon. Can't wait to see you guys at St-Jean! By the way, congrats to everyone that got accepted and for the others, don't give up!


----------



## ublmeister

Seems like a lot of people are headed to St Jean first year, anyone feeling up to making a thread for our crowd?


----------



## blcbandit

I'm in for a group like that. Would help us get to know one another before heading off.


----------



## ublmeister

blcbandit said:
			
		

> I'm in for a group like that. Would help us get to know one another before heading off.



Well there is this: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/111321979068123/


----------



## jasph

Alright- congratulations to all that have been accepted! Etc etc... 

Though, I would love to know the averages of any or all successful applicants -what was your overall mark in high school, applying into ROTP ??? Please and thank you.


----------



## Alex10370

jasph said:
			
		

> Alright- congratulations to all that have been accepted! Etc etc...
> 
> Though, I would love to know the averages of any or all successful applicants -what was your overall mark in high school, applying into ROTP ??? Please and thank you.



I had a high seventies average but you have to remember, grades are only one part of your application.  You're interview and extra curriculars are just as important from what I hear.


----------



## SeR

jasph said:
			
		

> I would love to know the averages of any or all successful applicants.



The average of all the applicants who were accepted last year or the year before (can't remember which one) was either 85% or just a little below that. However, like Alex10370 posted, marks are not the only deciding factor for an applicant.


----------



## Carolingian

Hello All;
   I'm wondering if anyone could answer the question: can you graduate early from RMC?

By "early" I mean in 7 semesters or less. Will they allow you to do that? If not, would you know why?

Note: If someone had a demanding trade that required many phases, I could see why RMC would not let you graduate early, however for a trade like AEC which has two on-the-job training summers after 2nd AND 3rd year, one could make the argument that graduating early is not only possible, but beneficial.

Thank you.


----------



## Motard

I'm not at RMC but judging by the daily routine schedule ( http://www.rmc.ca/lar-vac/dr-etq-eng.asp ), I think you would have a hard time completing any extra courses.


----------



## OlivierColas

So after 3 tries (yes it took me 3years), I finally got in! Gonna be at RMC St-Jean INFANTRY OFFICIER!
I applied at CFRC Montreal

Looking forward serving with you guys!

For those who are still waiting keep hope and keep trying, do not give up on your dreams!


----------



## Airman

All officer occupations have on the job training during the summer periods. Did you think the military was going to pay you you during the summer months while you sit around? As for graduating early, good luck, your schedule ratio of classes to extracurricular activities will be strictly adhered to. Most students find it very difficult to complete all of their daily routines before forced lights out. As for AEC it has one of the highest military failure rates in the CF (you'll find out at the NAV Canada training school in Cornwall) which means you better be prepared to accept a different MOC. And yes I know what I'm talking about, my wife is a Proff at RMC, and I have over 18 years in the CF.


----------



## PAdm

The CF is full of time tested process. Good luck proposing to RMC (or the CF) that you have uncovered a better way. Let me say in advance that you will be enjoying the same box everyone else is placed in.


----------



## ublmeister

Has any one gotten offers from CFRC Toronto yet?


----------



## ouellette9

jasph said:
			
		

> Alright- congratulations to all that have been accepted! Etc etc...
> 
> Though, I would love to know the averages of any or all successful applicants -what was your overall mark in high school, applying into ROTP ??? Please and thank you.



My average is high eighties but like Alex10370 said, it's just a part of your application. They take in consideration a lot of other things...


----------



## SkyHeff

I can attest that marks don't count for eveything. My high school average was a high 60's, but my college transcripts demonstrated I had the ability to learn and improve. A well rounded application is what aided me in realizng my dream and goal.


----------



## SeR

Heff18 said:
			
		

> My high school average was a high 60's, but my college transcripts demonstrated I had the ability to learn and improve.



When you said "high school average," did you mean *ALL* of your courses (from grade 9 to grade 12) or did you mean your top six grade 12 courses?

I'm just curious since having the later would normally rule out an applicant right off the bat.



> Please note:  Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.



http://www.rmc.ca/adm/pp-mep-eng.asp


----------



## jasph

They usually check your grade 12 courses...
We all know that the qualifications for ROTP are based on the following four pillars: Academics, Athleticism, Bilingualism, and Leadership. (For those who were not aware, now you are)

...I am well-rounded and have very competitive 'extra-curricular' 'stuff' on my resume -though academically not-so-good.  

So, any more averages people are willing to share -that is, what's your grade 12 average?


----------



## jwtg

jasph said:
			
		

> So, any more averages people are willing to share -that is, what's your grade 12 average?



Why not lead by example?  

Mine was low 80's, and I do just fine at RMC.


----------



## jwtg

Airman said:
			
		

> All officer occupations have on the job training during the summer periods. Did you think the military was going to pay you you during the summer months while you sit around?


Did I miss something?  Unless the OP edited their post, I don't think they ever mentioned trying to get paid to sit around- instead, they made the very reasonable point that graduating early could contribute to a more effective use of the CF's time by employing them in occupational training sooner, as opposed to OJE/OJT.  Again, unless I'm missing a part of their post which has been removed, I don't think the OP was implying that they want to sit around at all; in fact, many people would say that OJE/OJT is little more than sitting around, so maybe getting onto occupational training sooner would be better.



> As for graduating early, good luck, your schedule ratio of classes to extracurricular activities will be strictly adhered to.


Engineers spend many more hours in class than arts students.  Many arts students take 6 courses/semester in their first year, and are down to 4 courses/semester in their later years.  The possibility of taking extra courses definitely exists, and probably more so in arts than engineering.  Your schedule has to be approved by a department head, so if you prove strong academically, you may have no trouble adding extra courses.


> Most students find it very difficult to complete all of their daily routines before forced lights out.


This is certainly true during periods of abnormally high activity, such as FYOP or possibly the work-up period before a big inspection, but for the most part, this is not the case.  Students with good time management skills manage to balance school work, cadet wing duties/obligations, social life, physical training, and relaxation.  I know this to be true because I have time to do all my school work, go to the gym, do well at all 4 pillars, as well as read books, go to bars, play video games, hang out with my friends, and all the other normal things in life.
As far as forced lights out- that only exists during FYOP.  The rest of the our RMC careers, we put ourselves to bed.


> As for AEC it has one of the highest military failure rates in the CF (you'll find out at the NAV Canada training school in Cornwall) which means you better be prepared to accept a different MOC. And yes I know what I'm talking about, my wife is a Proff at RMC, and I have over 18 years in the CF.


  Fair enough.



			
				PAdm said:
			
		

> The CF is full of time tested process. Good luck proposing to RMC (or the CF) that you have uncovered a better way. Let me say in advance that you will be enjoying the same box everyone else is placed in.


There are people who arrive at RMC with prior post-secondary, and through the PLAR process, some of these people manage to graduate a full year early.  Others try and stack up courses, or use their PLAR, to graduate quicker.  This is entirely possible, and the likelihood of the OP being able to do it will depend on their work ethic, the amount of flexibility offered by their academic program, and them being granted permission on the mil side (which is entirely possible).  I know people who are in the process of trying to arrange their courses so that they can graduate early.  Time will tell if it works out for them or not; all I want to do here is dispel the myth that RMC is 'the same box' for everyone.

*To the OP*-  If you end up at RMC, don't let the negative responses you receive here discourage you; speak to your department head and chain of command and see what can be worked out; there's no harm in asking.  That being said, I don't know that it would be worth the effort to graduate early unless you were arriving with several courses already recognized from prior education.  Otherwise, you will be taking on a lot of work (which is certainly do-able, if not enjoyable) for minimal gain.  You may graduate a bit earlier, but all of your time at RMC is subsidized (assuming you go ROTP) and pensionable, and you may find that you just want to go through the 4 years with your peers.

Good luck.


----------



## SeR

jasph said:
			
		

> They usually check your grade 12 courses...



They "check" all of the grades on your transcripts, but really put an emphasis on your senior courses.



			
				jasph said:
			
		

> So, any more averages people are willing to share -that is, what's your grade 12 average?



It's really beyond me why you're still asking. People have been known to get in with 70s, and others have been turned down with 90s. As well, I already provided you with the average of those admitted last year (~85%), so that should give you an idea of what the range is -- some will be above that mark, while others will be below.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

An entirely useful and reasonable post.  Milpoints inbound.


----------



## dcs

As I and others have posted earlier, marks are only one of the items that they evaluate.  Individuals get in with marks over quite a varied amount from high 70s to 90s. They also do not get in with high end marks as well.  

And also, as mentioned in this and other posts earlier both of my sons, who are currently at RMC were told that they use marks from grade 10 - 12 and average. They were both actually told the average that was used going forward.  They are looking for someone with consistent proven ability, not one that can turn it on in their last year.

I personally feel that a lot of individuals seem to concentrate too much on marks and perhaps not enough on the interview and building themselves through leadership, athletics, community service etc.  If not prepared for the interview and have thought out responses to potential questions, points are not received and resulting less chance of acceptance. Just my thought and many may not agree.


----------



## MitchS

How early can I start applying to the ROTP program?
If they like my application, how early is the earliest they will accept me?
Finally, If I want to go to a civvy university for nursing but I havent yet been accepted
to the nursing program could RMC  give me a conditional acceptance?


----------



## blcbandit

My average in grade 12 is currently a 94. However like you have said, there are four pillars for qualification for ROTP. Meaning if I did not have the extra-curriculars that I do, I probably would not have gotten in. 

There are many other factors that play a role in this process other than marks. However all you can do is strive to be the best that you can be in every aspect, and if you've done enough, then chances are you will be accepted. 

If not then keep moving forward and aiming for as high as you possibly can and one day your hard work will pay off.


----------



## Alex.Landry

September of the year before.
So for the Fall semester of 2014, applications start in September.

RMC acceptances are done through a board that selects most of the applicants at once. It usually sits in March - April of the same year and chooses applicants for that fall. Applicants are receiving messages now about Fall 2013.

To the best of my knowledge, there are no early acceptances.

Finally, in order to be merit listed, you must have an acceptance to a civilian university in that same program.


Hope this helps!  ;D


----------



## MitchS

FirstYear said:
			
		

> September of the year before.
> So for the Fall semester of 2014, applications start in September.
> 
> RMC acceptances are done through a board that selects most of the applicants at once. It usually sits in March - April of the same year and chooses applicants for that fall. Applicants are receiving messages now about Fall 2013.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there are no early acceptances.
> 
> Finally, in order to be merit listed, you must have an acceptance to a civilian university in that same program.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!  ;D



Thanks That helps alot!! 
My only concern would be how are they supposed to know i am accepted into a civvy university after ive sent in my ROTP application?
Do I wait to get the Civvy acceptance - Then start applying to ROTP? Or can I apply early and give proof of my acceptance later??


----------



## Chelomo

FirstYear said:
			
		

> September of the year before.
> So for the Fall semester of 2014, applications start in September.
> 
> RMC acceptances are done through a board that selects most of the applicants at once. It usually sits in March - April of the same year and chooses applicants for that fall. Applicants are receiving messages now about Fall 2013.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there are no early acceptances.
> 
> *Finally, in order to be merit listed, you must have an acceptance to a civilian university in that same program.*
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!  ;D



This last part isn't exactly true, I was merit listed despite not having my civvy U offer at that time, and I wasn't eligible for RMC. They told me it was fine and that as long as I had the letter before my enrolment, I would be alright.


----------



## dcs

You really should talk to someone at the recruiting centre.  To accept at face value or depend on information received from any other source is clearly not in your best interest.

You should apply as early as you can for a number of reasons.  It allows for the ease in scheduling your aptitude test (CFAT) medical and interview etc.   If there is anything in regards to your medical, it gives you plenty of time to get any items from your doctor(s) or see a specialist, or even have laser eye surgery if eyesight not acceptable and you want to.  This could be something such as allergies, fractures you had when younger etc.  The medical files if there are items have to go to Ottawa to be reviewed and dealt with. It all takes time.  Much better to be scheduled at your convenience and early than panicking or missing the first selection board etc.  It also gives you plenty of time to prepare for the CFAT and interview.  If you are finishing up grade 11 I would go in some time this summer to talk with them and get the process started.

As mentioned,  you will have to go ROTP civilian university as RMC does not offer nursing.  You do not need an acceptance letter from a civilian university to apply, and will probably not get until March or April. The selection boards for ROTP are in April, so you would miss out if not applying earlier.

I believe that if you are accepted to the nursing program and it is acceptable university you can go to any one accepted at. (They may restrict the universities that can have ROTP, but Queens I would think would certainly be on the list.... but talk to them please.

My son if in fourth year RMC and graduates in a couple of weeks.  He had a friend that was told/believed that you should not apply until accepted from university.  BY that time way too late and they lost out.  His own file had a medical item on it, and when dropped off to the recruiting centre and followed up many weeks later nothing was being done with it.   

Apply early and save yourself a lot of pressure and concern.  And allow for the requirements to be easily done and at your convenience.  There is nothing bad that can result from being early.

Good luck.


----------



## nursekatrina

I was given an offer this year for ROTP Nursing on Apr. 17th,  I did not receive my acceptance letters from the two schools I applied to until this past week.  So this year you didn't need to have your acceptance prior to being given an offer.  Next year it may change.


----------



## SeR

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> Next year it may change.



I can assure you that it will not change. Generally speaking, the only people that would already know that they have been accepted to a civvi school by time the ROTP board sits are those that have been offered _early acceptances_. People who haven't heard yet would therefore be automatically disqualified from the selection for no valid reason. In this case, the CF would also be losing out since many extraordinary applicants may find themselves in this boat.


----------



## Alex10370

Just a heads up for anyone out of CFRC Toronto/CFRD Barrie, I was told yesterday that for those who accepted offers there would be a package in the mail for you within the next week or so.  If your like me and usually only check your mail box once a month for bills you may want to check more frequently in the next little while!


----------



## macknightcr

I am student here at RMC right now.  100% you can graduate early.  I transferred in some credits through the PLAR program allowing me to do so.  A friend of mine, another Officer Cadet, is graduating one semester early without transferring in any credits.  If you are willing to take on a serious course load every semester you can without a doubt graduate early.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## ublmeister

Alex10370 said:
			
		

> Just a heads up for anyone out of CFRC Toronto/CFRD Barrie, I was told yesterday that for those who accepted offers there would be a package in the mail for you within the next week or so.  If your like me and usually only check your mail box once a month for bills you may want to check more frequently in the next little while!



I received similar information from CFRC Ottawa, similar date, and similar advice.


----------



## NurseOfficerROTP

Hello! Just recieved my offer for Nursing Officer CT to civi uni for ROTP CFRC Toronto. Very excited to be full time Canadian forces come September!


----------



## nic32

Second selection : May 6

My ''new'' file manager told me today that I was not on the first selection : My medical file was not updated... Now it's ok but I'm a littre angry about my ''old'' file manager that had said to me 2-3 day before the selection that my file was COMPLETED and ready to go.... I cannot do  anything so I just keep the head up


----------



## Chelomo

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. I dodged almost the same bullet when 2 days before the selection the officer who did my interview called me in a panic and asked me what program I had applied for Civvy-U and that it was the only thing left to merit list me. You really need to watch your file like a hawk in some cases :/

Good luck to you!


----------



## dcs

From experience with two sons currently at RMC........ Again, apply early (now if you can or in early summer if for next year) so that any concerns such as medical can be looked after and cleared well in advance of first selection. (Allergies, eye sight concerns, previous fractures etc.)   Also follow up file to make sure it and items are moving forward.   

Spend some time preparing for the CFAT and the interview.   Think of what they are looking for and what questions you would ask of a candidate and have responses ready to go.

If easily done, go in a couple of times to ask about the file progress and that being handled effectively.

Sorry to hear that your medical items had not been cleared, and wish you luck going forward.


----------



## blcbandit

Sorry to hear that buddy. All I can tell you is to keep your head up and keep moving forward. Stay positive and a good outcome may come your way.


----------



## DAA

nic32 said:
			
		

> Second selection : May 6
> 
> My ''new'' file manager told me today that I was not on the first selection : My medical file was not updated... Now it's ok but I'm a littre angry about my ''old'' file manager that had said to me 2-3 day before the selection that my file was COMPLETED and ready to go.... I cannot do  anything so I just keep the head up



Complain, that's what I would do!!


----------



## nic32

DAA said:
			
		

> Complain, that's what I would do!!



At first, I thought I was doing it but after thinking about it I will take the path like BlcBandit said. Just keep my head up, moving forward and do all I can do to be better next year (If I don't get anything at the second round) and do my best at the university to try out DEO if Rotp doesn't work. After all, yes I can complain but does it will give me an offer ? No, everybody can do error and I will move forward it. At least, I pray for the second round 

For all who gets an offer at the first round good job and have good time in your hometown before the trip !!

Nic


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

Has anybody heard anything from "2nd Selection"? Wasn't it supposed to happen today?


----------



## SeR

If it was happening today, those selected wouldn't hear for _*at least*_ a week or two.


----------



## Chelomo

Yeah, I'm *guessing* we'll hear something between mid-may and the end of the month.


----------



## flatlander13

Has anyone besides the previous nursing posts received offers for ROTP civi U for this fall?


----------



## Stephon

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Has anyone besides the previous nursing posts received offers for ROTP civi U for this fall?



Haven't seen anyone posting about them on this board yet.  Doesn't mean there haven't been any though.


----------



## mcglone63

Had a similar setback to the one above. Submitted my supplemental medical file on March 20, heard nothing back. Called almost every day but never got through, finally went in about a week ago to see what happened and my file has been put on hold, as of April 2. Why I was never notified and never even got a call or email to tell me is beyond me but hey, mistakes happen and got to move forward. Now I just missed the second selection yesterday as well because my file is in transit.

Just praying for a third top-up selection and will do whatever I can to get there. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## SeR

mcglone63 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any advice?



Reapply. That's about all you can do.

As for a third selection, I've never heard of anyone getting in after the second one. However, anything is possible.


----------



## mcglone63

Well I'll definitely be reapplying, thanks for the reply!

Congratulations to everyone who's received offers thus far


----------



## MNC

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Has anyone besides the previous nursing posts received offers for ROTP civi U for this fall?



I have a CT application in for ROTP Nursing (Civi U) that was complete and on the merit list in January, and haven't heard anything yet.  I used to work in CFRG and so have a number of people who are aware of and tracking my application (NOT because I've asked them to, but because I suspect it's too hard for them not to spy on my progress!) and although I'd never ask them for "insider info", I suspect they'd have said something if I'd been up for selection and passed over.

I've been careful not to press them for details, but the way I read things (both from my CT manager and from this board) is that applicants who are ONLY eligible for Civi U (because RMC doesn't offer their program) weren't considered on the first run, and are only just being selected now.  But that's just my suspicion.  However, I'm also not sure how being a CT applicant plays into it...we're selected against slightly different numbers than civilian ROTP applicants.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stephon

MNC said:
			
		

> I have a CT application in for ROTP Nursing (Civi U) that was complete and on the merit list in January, and haven't heard anything yet.  I used to work in CFRG and so have a number of people who are aware of and tracking my application (NOT because I've asked them to, but because I suspect it's too hard for them not to spy on my progress!) and although I'd never ask them for "insider info", I suspect they'd have said something if I'd been up for selection and passed over.
> 
> I've been careful not to press them for details, but the way I read things (both from my CT manager and from this board) is that applicants who are ONLY eligible for Civi U (because RMC doesn't offer their program) weren't considered on the first run, and are only just being selected now.  But that's just my suspicion.  However, I'm also not sure how being a CT applicant plays into it...we're selected against slightly different numbers than civilian ROTP applicants.
> 
> Hope this helps!


  I don't think so as several nursing applicants have responded that they've been selected on the first run for Civi U.  Good guess though


----------



## oscarmu272508823

There are a lot people ct- rotping for nursing.


----------



## NovMit414

Best of luck to everyone going into 2nd selections!


----------



## Future Officer

Hello Folks,

I am an Ontario high school student, and I will be starting Grade 12 in Sept. 2013, and I am in the process of finding out where my post-secondary education is going to take place. I have always had interest in joining the military, and when I finally decided to pay my recruitment centre a visit, I found out it got closed down... BUMMER. So I would really appreciate some valuable advice. I am aware that there is a search function on this website, but I would be more than thankful for the people who comment. You can also PM me if that's how you like to communicate. 

I would like to know what are my chances in getting accepted into the ROTP program either at RMC or a civi university (Western U, Waterloo, Ryserson, MacMaster). I'm planning to study either civil engineering or computer engineering. My marks are not the greatest, High 80's in 11 and 12 english, 80's in 11 and 12 french, low 60's in 11 chemistry, and low 70's in 11 physics, and mid 70's in 11 math university (functions). I plan on getting 80's in 12 Chemistry, 12 Physics, 12 Advanced Functions, 12 Calculus and Vectors. I have tons of community volunteering experiences (over 200 hours), I have been a part of many clubs and sports teams in my school, and I also have held part time jobs with great references. I could justify getting low marks in some courses because I've had to cope with 2 deaths in my family within a short period. The positions I would be applying for are Pilot, CELE(AIR), and Airtraffic control Officer. I was also wondering if being fully bilingual (English and French) would give me a better chance in getting in? As I am fully bilingual. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Robert0288

Every year there is a new field of applicants with different resumes competing for a different number of slots based upon the current needs of the CF.  You seem to be hitting all the big things, only thing I would suggest is some kind of leadership experience.  Other than that keep working hard, keep improving your grades, continue volunteering.

And bilingualism is always an asset.


----------



## JorgSlice

Well, if x=14 and y=watermelon then we are able to determine that x+y=nobody here can tell you what your chances are. Visit your local recruiting centre or file an application to find out.


----------



## SeR

Steve Tay said:
			
		

> Low 60's in 11 chemistry.





> Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.



If your chemistry mark remains a 60 in first semester next year, you can't even be considered for the engineering program.

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/apo-pao-eng.asp


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Well, if x=14 and y=watermelon then we are able to determine that x+y=nobody here can tell you what your chances are. Visit your local recruiting centre or file an application to find out.



 ;D     :goodpost:


----------



## Alex10370

As I just went through the whole recruiting process for the ROTP program I know first hand how nerve wracking it can be but from what it sounds like you have all the bases covered.  Remember there are many steps to the application process and you need to do well at all of them.


----------



## Loachman

Steve Tay said:
			
		

> I am aware that there is a search function on this website, but I would be more than thankful for the people who comment.



Just aware, or have you used it?

If you have not used it, why not?

If you had used it, you would have saved PrairieThunder the time and effort of composing his most witty reply because you would have seen the same answer, albeit in more plain language, many times.

Normally, I'd berate you for expecting others to do work for you that you could and should have done for yourself, but I won't do that this time because I liked PrairieThunder's response so much.


----------



## Future Officer

Thanks everyone for their replies. Do they take grade 11 marks into consideration?


----------



## curious22

It sounds like your strengths are in the Arts, your English mark for example. Why would you want to study engineering? In my experience only those people who are very strong in math and science make it in engineering. I know of high school students with 90's in math that struggle with engineering. I would re-think my career choice and play to my strengths.


----------



## Stiman

I would wait until you complete your grade 12 math and science courses before ruling out engineering. I understand he will have to apply before he completes his grade 12 courses, but I still think he should see how the first semester goes.

I have my engineering degree in civil engineering (structural). I agree that engineering school is quite hard, but it doesn't mean you can't do it. Especially if you start working hard in your final year of school.

I think it's more important to determine if you're truly interested and have a passion for engineering (problem solving).

I don't understand why everyone here has to be so hard on young people...

You can PM me if you want to ask more specific questions.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Stiman: "...I don't understand why everyone here has to be so hard on young people..."

Personally speaking, I can definitely see how it appears that some users (I don't feel young people are targeted and more than any new user in general--it simply comes down to the types of questions being posed and how they're presented) get unnecessarily chastised for asking seemingly innocent questions. However, after reading several, several posts it becomes frustrating when more often than not the OP is looking for validation in an inappropriate venue and from strangers who can't possibly affirm their decision-making in any manner. In addition, it's also frustrating when quite often the same question has been asked and answered many times. 

If a user chooses to post on an open forum they are subjecting themselves to varying responses. Some will be positive and encouraging, some not.  I think it's a good exercise in general for them (the poster) to learn how they respond to criticisms/ridicule towards their intentions from complete strangers. If they become upset by text alone, how are they going to handle being negatively critiqued in person?  (Which, by the way, kudos to the OP for being gracious and accepting of the responses he received thus far, regardless of whether or not he was pleased with their content).  Some users are more gentle and patient in their approach, while others are not. Either way, assistance/insight can always be gained, it's just a matter of learning how to accept the way it's offered.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Stiman

BeyondTheNow: I completely understand how it can get repetitive. My intention was to balance out the responses since most where a bit hard (in my opinion).

Good luck OP!


----------



## Conz

After two years of applying to ROTP, I received a call today from CFRC London with an offer. 

Occupation: Armour Officer
Civi-U: uWindsor

Thanks to everyone who showed support. Good luck to all applicants.


----------



## babycake21

Hey everyone! I'm doing a BSc in Nursing at McGill and applied for ROTP nursing officer. 
I spoke to my recruiting center yesterday (Montreal)and was told that most of the offers that have gone out were primarily for RMC and that offers for civ u will continue to go out until mid June. At that point if we are not selected we should receive a letter explaining this. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hambley92

Just got an offer this morning out of CFRC Ottawa for me to continue my degree at Carleton U and have my final year subsidized. Good luck to other people still waiting.


----------



## Christo905

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Has anyone besides the previous nursing posts received offers for ROTP civi U for this fall?



I don't know if this is how you reply to a post (First time replying) but I got my offer today for civi-u to continue my studies at Queen's to become an artillery officer. Hope that helps!


----------



## flatlander13

Christo905 said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is how you reply to a post (First time replying) but I got my offer today for civi-u to continue my studies at Queen's to become an artillery officer. Hope that helps!



Thanks for the reply and congratulations!! Good to know some civi U offers are going out. The waiting process is killing me; so hopefully I hear one way or another soon! Will update once that happens.


----------



## omidae

Does civi u rotp not count as pensionable years?


----------



## SeR

omidae said:
			
		

> Does civi u rotp not count as pensionable years?



Yes it does. Your time starts the day you are sworn into the Forces.


----------



## jeffb

jwtg said:
			
		

> I guess my philosophy with RMC is that everything is there to make you a good officer - quality education, excellent fitness facilities, long-term second language training, and practical management/quasi-leadership experience day-in and day-out.  Most importantly, daily contact with officers/NCOs provide many good and bad examples of leadership and officership, which an astute O/NCdt will use to hone their own leadership skills.



This is all there at a Civy/U if people choose to get it. I would argue that it is even more readily available if the individual is paying their own way though. I learned much more that is relevant to being an officer from paying for school over 6 years and the associated jobs then I did at school. 

That being said, I strongly believe that each stream produces both good and bad officers. The individual motivation, intelligence and aptitude is much more important then where they went to school.


----------



## C-Aitchison

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply and congratulations!! Good to know some civi U offers are going out. The waiting process is killing me; so hopefully I hear one way or another soon! Will update once that happens.



I'm also waiting! I called my CFRC and my file manager said offers will continue over the next couple weeks.


----------



## flatlander13

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply and congratulations!! Good to know some civi U offers are going out. The waiting process is killing me; so hopefully I hear one way or another soon! Will update once that happens.





			
				ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> I'm also waiting! I called my CFRC and my file manager said offers will continue over the next couple weeks.



Best of luck! Earlier in the year I had been told selection for my occupation would happen sometime in June or July, but here's hoping I don't have to wait that long.


----------



## OlivierColas

As anyone received joining instructions yet? I know there are some on RMC St-Jean's page but did anyone receive some papers by mail or even maybe email? 

Here is the link with RMC St-Jean Joining instructions http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/fe-fs/ir-ji/ire-jic-eng.asp


----------



## TwoTonShackle

I got a phone call from the the file manager in Ottawa Friday.  I applied for ROTP CE Officer but was told I did not get it.  I was however going to be offered Sig O Civy U and the offer would be in in about 2 weeks, (Sig O or nothing I was told).  She just wanted to give me a heads up.  So the next round of offers should be coming in soon.


----------



## chacarone

Received the joining instructions via email from the recruitment office and an official letter a few weeks later as well.  The letter says report to RMC August 14th and the joining instructions say August 7th.  Anyone know which date is the correct one?


----------



## 211RadOp

When you get sworn in, you will find out all the final details.  However, I  would prepare for the earlier date just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Future Officer

Stiman said:
			
		

> I would wait until you complete your grade 12 math and science courses before ruling out engineering. I understand he will have to apply before he completes his grade 12 courses, but I still think he should see how the first semester goes.
> 
> I have my engineering degree in civil engineering (structural). I agree that engineering school is quite hard, but it doesn't mean you can't do it. Especially if you start working hard in your final year of school.
> 
> I think it's more important to determine if you're truly interested and have a passion for engineering (problem solving).
> 
> I don't understand why everyone here has to be so hard on young people...
> 
> You can PM me if you want to ask more specific questions.



THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR REPLY! 

Funny that you mentioned you have a degree in civil engineering, because I was looking into civil engineering too but more of the transportation side of it. I've seen a lot of people in my school go from 60's to high 80's over the course of a year. In my sane opinion, I think RMC or any other university would rather accept a student who's average is in the 80's with a lot of real life experience such as: volunteering, extra-curriculars, part time jobs, ect... than someone with a very high average (90's +) who doesn't have any experience at all. I think it all comes down to time management and life balancing. Someone who hasn't experienced it before they get into university might be successful because soo many things are being thrown at you, and knowing how to manage them is the key to success. Anyway, that's my 2 cents. 

Also, I don't know if it's just me or young people like myself are constantly being judged by society!?


----------



## ouellette9

When are we supposed to get sworn in?


----------



## OlivierColas

at CFRC Montreal I was told that we are supposed to get sworn in on July 25, but I find it hard to believe cause according to the RMC St-Jean joining instructions we have to report there on the 26th or 27th before 14:00. I guess we are gonna get the info once all the selection rounds are over.


----------



## C-Aitchison

OlivierColas said:
			
		

> at CFRC Montreal I was told that we are supposed to get sworn in on July 25, but I find it hard to believe cause according to the RMC St-Jean joining instructions we have to report there on the 26th or 27th before 14:00. I guess we are gonna get the info once all the selection rounds are over.



You can be sworn in up until the day before you start your job if I remember correctly. Montreal is close to St-Jean. Just confirm with your RC.


----------



## Loachman

Everybody is judged, but less once they have proven themselves.

Everybody judges, and we are pickier than most as our lives depend on others.

Most of us save our harshest judgements for ourselves.


----------



## nic32

Hey guys,

Just got my offer for the 2nd selection. Occupation : Pilot and I'm going to St-Jean !! Best call of my life

Good Job for everyone and for those who still wait, be patient !


----------



## Chelomo

Well apparently I didn't get an offer, as my file manager told me. Sucks, but it's alright, unless I get a last minute offer I will be going to university anyway and applying again next year. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Willy450

I wasn't selected for the second round.


----------



## DAA

ouellette9 said:
			
		

> When are we supposed to get sworn in?



Depends on which CFRC you are being enrolled at.  Each one has a different date for ROTP applicants.


----------



## blcbandit

That a boy nic! Glad to hear you got in. I guess I'll see you up at St. Jean. 

As for joining instructions, I personally have not received any yet. I too was concerned about this issue and decided to give my CFRC a call and she basically explained to me that as soon as she gets the go ahead from Ottawa she will send them. She also sent me last years and told me that while it is similar it is obviously not exact.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Well apparently I didn't get an offer, as my file manager told me. Sucks, but it's alright, unless I get a last minute offer I will be going to university anyway and applying again next year. Good luck to everyone!



Good decision!

I failed Aircrew Selection last year, therefore not receiving an offer. I still decided to do first year, and I am glad I did. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Chelomo

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> Good decision!
> 
> I failed Aircrew Selection last year, therefore not receiving an offer. I still decided to do first year, and I am glad I did. Keep your chin up!



Thanks man, I was told that my file was very competitive this year, but the fact I could only go to civvy-u must have fucked up my chances. I'll volunteer and probably join the fencing team in Ottawa, so that should add a few points to my score


----------



## StudentPilot23

I am currently doing flight training to obtain my recreational license (because i'm only 16). I plan on applying to RMC for aeronautical engineering, and after obtaining my degree hopefully become a fighter pilot. Will having previous flight experience give me a better chance of getting into aeronautical engineering? Also, is previous experience taken into account when candidates are selected for the pilot trade?

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson

No.

And no.  All aircrew go through aircrew selection, regardless of prior experience.


----------



## SeR

Chelomo said:
			
		

> The fact I could only go to civvy-u must have ****ed up my chances.



How come RMC was not an option.


----------



## C-Aitchison

SeR said:
			
		

> How come RMC was not an option.



Hey may not have been found eligible for RMC. Not all ROTP applicants are eligible.


----------



## SeR

With respect to your question about aeronautical engineering, all first year engineering students take a general engineering course, _then_ start to branch off into specific areas (such as civil, mechanical, *aeronautical*, etc.) in second year. If there was ever competition for a certain program, first year marks would most likely be the factor that the staff look at, not flight experience.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

dapaterson said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> And no.  All Commissioned aircrew (Plts, ACSO) and AEC go through aircrew selection, regardless of prior experience.



 8)


----------



## dapaterson

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> 8)



I thought AESOPs and Load Masters went through ASC as well.  More than willing to be corrected.


(Us self-loading cargo, on the other hand...)


----------



## Eye In The Sky

AMT, yes.  ACS, no.


----------



## cw12cw12

I realize that many of us are playing the waiting game right now and I need to be patient, but here's a few questions: 

1. Has anyone received/heard about second round offers from the Halifax recruiting centre?

2. Has anyone received any second round Nursing offers?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoomie

AEC are not aircrew - not withstanding their brief status while OUTCAN.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Moved my ).


----------



## Chelomo

SeR said:
			
		

> How come RMC was not an option.



I wasn't eligible, mostly because my CEGEP marks from when I first attempted it weren't exactly up to par. But hey, my average is pretty good right now, and I'm aiming for A- across the board in uni, so we'll see. I would have no issue transferring to RMC even after a year of civil university, even if I didn't get equivalencies.


----------



## truckerforlife

My son received his offer today for CELE. He enrolled through CFRC Halifax.


----------



## Noctis

I got my offer today for Kingston, Infantry Officer. I'm out of CFRC Montreal.
Keep your chins un people   Best call of my life!


----------



## ouellette9

There is an ACO selection too in Trenton.


----------



## dimsum

ouellette9 said:
			
		

> There is an ACO selection too in Trenton.



What is ACO?  (Honest question, not sarcastic.)


----------



## nic32

Noctis said:
			
		

> I got my offer today for Kingston, Infantry Officer. I'm out of CFRC Montreal.
> Keep your chins un people   Best call of my life!



Hey, félicitation pour ton offre ! Tu avais déjà complété ton cégep pour avoir reçu un offre pour Kingston ou ??


----------



## Rockgollem

Just an update for me, people.

I rejected my MARS offer to pursure AEC. 

News came through today that I've been accepted for AEC.

However, I am now going to St.Jean instead of directly to Kingston. 

Well, good luck to other folks.


----------



## curious22

Having a pilots license will not give you an advantage over other candidates. Air crew selection that all candidates must go through will be a big factor for selection and having previous flight experience may or may not help. Candidates with no experience have passed and trained pilots have been known to fail the simulator. 

If you have good marks, good extra-curriculars, pass the aptitude test,have a great interview, pass air crew selection and are deemed to be a good candidate then you will make pilot.

The only advantage that having a pilots license MAY give you is that you can by-pass primary flight traing at Portage and go directly to basic flight at Moosejaw.

Good luck


----------



## ouellette9

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What is ACO?  (Honest question, not sarcastic.)



Aerospatial Control Officer


----------



## Noctis

nic32 said:
			
		

> Hey, félicitation pour ton offre ! Tu avais déjà complété ton cégep pour avoir reçu un offre pour Kingston ou ??



Oui, j'ai complété mon cégep en 2010. Je me sens vraiment vieux  

Congrats Rockgollem for your offer for AEC!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

ouellette9 said:
			
		

> Aerospatial Control Officer



Close.  Officier du contrôle aérospatial (AEC in English), already mentioned above.   8)

The Defence Terminology Bank has a slightly different spelling, so not sure which is 'most correct'.


----------



## nic32

Noctis said:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai complété mon cégep en 2010. Je me sens vraiment vieux
> 
> Congrats Rockgollem for your offer for AEC!



Haha tu n'as pas à te sentir vieux, moi j'ai 21 pis je recommence au complet. J'ai une dizaine de cours du cégep donc j'ai dû appliquer au Junior donc 5 ans à faire. Peut-être que je vais être bon pour me faire crédité pas mal de cours ce qui serait plaisir. Anyway sa me dérange vraiment pas de recommencer au tout début c'est mon rêve donc sa prendra le temps que ça prendra.



			
				Rockgollem said:
			
		

> Just an update for me, people.
> 
> I rejected my MARS offer to pursure AEC.
> 
> News came through today that I've been accepted for AEC.
> 
> However, I am now going to St.Jean instead of directly to Kingston.
> 
> Well, good luck to other folks.



Nice news for you, congratulation !


----------



## Legal_ROTP_WLU

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Well apparently I didn't get an offer, as my file manager told me. Sucks, but it's alright, unless I get a last minute offer I will be going to university anyway and applying again next year. Good luck to everyone!


Don't lose hope man, same thing happened to me last year and I re-applied this year and got a call last week! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Legal_ROTP_WLU

New to this site! Joined because I just heard last week that I was accepted for MARS officer and to stay at my Civi-U in Waterloo! Was my Second time applying. Couldn't be more psyched! Good luck to all who are still waiting for the call!


----------



## MNC

cw12 said:
			
		

> I realize that many of us are playing the waiting game right now and I need to be patient, but here's a few questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone received/heard about second round offers from the Halifax recruiting centre?
> 
> 2. Has anyone received any second round Nursing offers?
> 
> Thanks!



I just heard today from my CT broker that I've been selected for CT CiviU Nursing (not out of Halifax, though).  It was more of an unofficial heads up, as I had to reply yes/no to another job offer, and I happened to ask for some guidance at the right time.  I've been told to expect an "official" call sometime next week.

On that note, I'm curious to pick the brain of anyone else, accepted for ROTP as a CT, who has actually received their offer.  In particular, I'd like to know whether they also received PLAR information (rank/quals granted etc)...or how these questions were eventually resolved.   

Last my CT broker tried to explain this, she suggested that I won't get a PLAR "because I'm not applying to CT within the same trade", but that still doesn't quite make sense to me.  There are commonly-awarded "equivalencies" between trades, that I thought were awarded through the PLAR process...which used to be automatic for anyone doing a CT.  There might have been a bit of a language barrier (she's very francophone, and I'm very anglophone), so I'm hoping it's just a communication blip.  I spent about 5 years teaching BMOQ...and while I'd do it if I had to, it would be very weird!


----------



## PuckChaser

They'll have to do a PLAR to determine whether you do BMOQ, its automatically initiated and thats why they ask that your MPRR be up to date when you apply so they can use it as reference.


----------



## MNC

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They'll have to do a PLAR to determine whether you do BMOQ, its automatically initiated and thats why they ask that your MPRR be up to date when you apply so they can use it as reference.



I'm aware of what a PLAR is meant to do, and that it's the usual routine (or at least used to be), which is why I'm wondering if anyone has recent similar experience.  I went back and looked at the email again...my CT manager seemed quite clear that one was not initiated for me...what's not clear is why.


----------



## Christo905

I was wondering if someone could help ease my nerves: 

I got a phone call Friday May 17, 2013 accepting me into the ROTP program at Queen's to finish my degree for my last 2 years. I accepted, and a letter was sent in the mail. On that letter, however, it says that I will be attending RMC Kingston for 2 years in an arts degree, enrolled in the occupation: Artillery Officer. 

So the choices are: either my recruiter (Out of CFRC Kingston) was mistaken, or the official letter I received from my Detachment Commander is mistaken. Note: I have called my file manager to see if I could get clarification, but I have not had a response yet. 

In your opinions, who is more correct? (Yes I know I will find out eventually from official sources, but this is just to ease my nerves). 

Cheers, 
- Chris


----------



## PuckChaser

If the same degree is offered at RMC, and you're already in the city, its far cheaper for the CF to have you finish your degree there. Nothing is going to ease your nerves until you hear back from your file manager.


----------



## JNavy

Hello,

So I just discovered this website, and boy am I glad, it's full of very useful information and knowledgeable people, but I still have a few questions to ask.

I was accepted as ROTP to 1st year CMR, than 2-4 years in RMC Kingston. (Have been told this will become the new norm) I also chose psychology as my study and MARS officer as my trade.

I recieved a personal tour at RMC from the head running coach, Wayne Bulak, and ask my personal friends (Graduates) and family friends (Also graduates) about RMC Kingston and I feel I know what I will experience and endure, but I wasn't planing on CMR first year (Totally not complaining though). I did not do the tour there, and the only times that I've actually ever been in St. Jean Quebec was to visit my dad who was working at the MEGA at the time. What it boils down to, what will I be expecting when I leave to go there for July 29th till the end of my first year, in MARS training, schooling, and duties.

It could be the complete same as RMC Kingston, which I'm presuming, but some more information would be nice!

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gabrielgp

Hello Everybody, I have a question regarding ROTP at a Civilian University.

I am only in grade 11 and am thinking about applying next year, but i don't have the any prerequisites to get into RMC, i.e Calculus...
If you are only applying for ROTP at civilian university's do you only need the prerequisites  like Math,Physics and Chem?

Also if not does someone who is applying for an English degree have less chance to get in then someone whose applying for an engineering degree at a civilian university? 
I appreciate any answers,Thanks.


----------



## Conz

Your area of study does not usually matter unless the occupation you are applying for has specific education requirements: e.g. Nursing Officer, Dental Officer, etc. I know a Logistics Officer with a degree in History, a MARS Officer with a degree in Sociology, and I have received an offer for Armour Officer while I pursue a degree in Criminology (all examples of civi-u ROTP). For my situation, I did not meet RMC prerequisites. However, I was already a university student when I applied. To be eligible for a civi-u offer, you must already have accepted an offer from an accredited Canadian university (from what I have been told, but answers may vary). Also, to put things into perspective, I was told by my file manager that 90% of this year's ROTP offers were for RMC.  For further information, contact your local RC.


----------



## M.Rautenbach

Hi I am currently deciding whether to go to the RMC or a regular university in my province, If I go to the RMC do I start at a higher rank (If not what are the pros?)


----------



## gabrielgp

Correct me if I'm wrong, If you do the ROTP at either CIVI-U or RMC you graduate with the same rank...I'm pretty sure RMC graduates do get promoted faster though.


----------



## dimsum

gabrielgp said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, If you do the ROTP at either CIVI-U or RMC you graduate with the same rank...I'm pretty sure RMC graduates do get promoted faster though.



Everyone gets commissioned and promoted to 2LT (A/SLT for the Navy folks) upon getting their degree and finishing BMOQ.

Since promotions to 2LT, LT and occasionally Capt/LT(N) are generally dependent upon completion of the required courses, whether or not you went through RMC, Civ U or DEO doesn't matter.


----------



## Paladin1

Good Morning, 

Here are the big differences. RMC you do all your Officer Training, BMOQ, Element, and following courses in the summers. Which means you do not need to them anymore by the time you graduate. 
This means you get about a year head start in terms of courses on a DEO (Direct Entry Officer). 
You do get paid during RMC...but its not much more then pocket money so you will be living on RMC ground for the entirety and you will get a lot of cock. 
RMC does physical competitions as well as drill and inspections you will be busy all day studying and keeping your self and your uniforms in shape. 
Civy-U you don't have to deal with that. You have more freedoms but you have to pay your own way. The CF does offer to cover costs after you join and reimburse some of your cost of Civy-U.
Now if the CF pays for your semester you end up with mandatory service for each semester which means no VR or otherwise, so if you join and realize that it isn't for you are SOL. 
Also RMC Brads or also known as Ring Knockers are not necessarily the most popular guys in trades where they are in the minority since they generally act a certain way that other people may not like...I will stop there on that issue.

Overall its a question of what you are looking for if you are looking for Basic training for four years, not having to pay for your degree, or getting started on your trade qual while in University and the Reserves aren't cutting it for that time then RMC maybe for you.
But consider joining the Reserves for your university time, its nothing like the Reg Force but it gives you some of the training courses you need if you go into the same trade you want to do in the Reg Force, they pay you so you can cover University costs and they offer reimbursements for semesters as well.


----------



## Wookilar

Paladin1 said:
			
		

> Here are the big differences. RMC you do all your Officer Training, BMOQ, Element, and following courses in the summers.


Most trades do their Ph3 during the summer with Ph4 immediately after. RMC or not has nothing to do with it.



			
				Paladin1 said:
			
		

> This means you get about a year head start in terms of courses on a DEO (Direct Entry Officer).


Many DEO's are in their 30's through 50's, so this is a very subjective statement. About the only thing you get a headstart on of DEO's or Civy U ROTP at RMC is you get most of your OPME's done (which will soon be changing anyway)



			
				Paladin1 said:
			
		

> You do get paid during RMC...


You get paid the same Civy U ROTP.



			
				Paladin1 said:
			
		

> The CF does offer to cover costs after you join and reimburse some of your cost of Civy-U.


All costs are covered by the CF.



			
				Paladin1 said:
			
		

> Now if the CF pays for your semester you end up with mandatory service for each semester which means no VR or otherwise, so if you join and realize that it isn't for you are SOL.


No, not really. When you are recruited, no matter the entry plan, you sign on for a # of years. You end up with "obligatory" service when education is subsidized. You can break that contract, but will have to pay back the requisite amount.



			
				Paladin1 said:
			
		

> Also RMC Brads or also known as Ring Knockers are not necessarily the most popular guys in trades where they are in the minority since they generally act a certain way that other people may not like...I will stop there on that issue.


You are very wrong and are just sowing misconceptions. I have served under (and with) excellent officers, from ROTP Civy U and RMC, DEO and CFR. The only ones that spread the ring knocker stuff are cadets that haven't left the peninsula yet.



			
				Paladin1 said:
			
		

> Overall its a question of what you are looking for if you are looking for Basic training for four years, not having to pay for your degree, or getting started on your trade qual while in University and the Reserves aren't cutting it for that time then RMC maybe for you.
> But consider joining the Reserves for your university time, its nothing like the Reg Force but it gives you some of the training courses you need if you go into the same trade you want to do in the Reg Force, they pay you so you can cover University costs and they offer reimbursements for semesters as well.


1) RMC is potentially so much more than Basic Training for 4 years.
2) You get all the same benefits from ROTP Civy U
3) I'm going to guess that you don't have any actual experience with the P Res.....

To the OP,

The largest difference between civy u and RMC is that civy u is easier to get into. You generally do not need personal references, proof of your community involvement, a mom or dad that is ex-alumni. Pay and benefits are the same for all ROTP, no matter where you go to school.

Wook


----------



## Staff Weenie

Malcolm, I would suggest that you not look at the rank issue at this moment in time. Instead, I think there are more important factors that you should really consider.

For example, what sort of degree do you want, where does your academic interest take you? Is a degree a means to an end for you, or the start of a something bigger? Does RMC even offer the degree program you desire? It is not a large university, and thus the programs are more limited. 

When looking at a degree program also consider this - do you intend to make the Canadian Armed Forces your lifetime career? If so, there are some military occupations where the type of degree you get is not as critical, just that as a Commissioned Officer you must have a Bachelor's degree.  However, if you only intend to spend a shorter period of time in the military, does RMC have the sort of degree program that will open the right doors for a second career you would like, or will you need more educational upgrading? 

What about military culture? Do you feel the need to be immersed in the powerful traditions of RMC? It isn't easy by any stretch of the imagination, especially if you're not dedicated to achieving your goals. Will you thrive in that environment, seeking to get every ounce of benefit possible from your time there? Or, is that something that doesn't call to you as loudly? 

Rank, and the RMC versus Civy U debate is only a red herring.  Rank will come in time and with merit and hard work, and positions available.  It's better to achieve professional competence, and earn the respect of those around you - that's far more rewarding than making the next rank.  

In the end, compare all your options, your short, mid, and long term goals, what you feel you can contribute to the Forces, and what you will gain through service.  That should lead you to your answer.


----------



## sidemount

Every trade in the officer world has a prefered and several acceptable degrees.

For example Log O acceptable degree patterns  for ROTP are: Baccalaureate degree:
o Accounting
o Business Admin
o Commerce
o Economics
o Finance
o Hospitality Management
o Human Resources
Management
o Industrial Relations
o Public Administration
o Supply Chain Management
Baccalaureate Science degree:
o Nutrition/Dietetics
o Food Sciences
o Food Business
Management
RMCC Baccalaureate degree:
o Business Administration
o Joint Business
Administration and:
· Computer Science
· Economics
· Mathematics
· Psychology

And by comparison AERE Officer are, for ROTP: 

Bachelor of Engineering:
o	Aeronautical
o	Aerospace
o	Computer
o	Electrical
o	Mechanical
o	Software
o	Systems 
o	Physics


Best to ask you RC about degree paths and which officer job you would like to have.


----------



## maryi

Hello there,

I was just wondering if anyone from Toronto who has been accepted to RMC has received a package in the mail, or an email yet. I got a phone call on Friday 17th and I accepted. I still haven't received any information since then. I'm planning on calling on Friday about the information, but i was just wondering how many other people have received the formal letter.


----------



## thirdprophet

So... from what people have heard (I've been lurking this thread for a month or two now), is it safe to assume that if we haven't heard by now, we should continue on with life as usual and start prepping next year's competition entry?  I'm hearing that first round went out early May, and conflicting reports on when/whether second round offers are coming out.


----------



## DAA

thirdprophet said:
			
		

> So... from what people have heard (I've been lurking this thread for a month or two now), is it safe to assume that if we haven't heard by now, we should continue on with life as usual and start prepping next year's competition entry?  I'm hearing that first round went out early May, and conflicting reports on when/whether second round offers are coming out.



Actually, if you haven't heard anything by now, I would "strongly" suggest you contact your local CFRC to find out just what is going on with your file/application.

You just never know, there may very well be positions still available at a later date.....


----------



## blcbandit

I received the official joining instructions a few days ago and my swearing in ceremony will take place on July 9th. 

Seems like the last two months will be coming at me at a rapid fire pace. 

Excited about joining but also nervous for the unknown.


----------



## C-Aitchison

My File Manager told me offers will continue to go out over the next two weeks. Keep your chins up!


----------



## gabrielgp

Hello everybody!
I am interested in doing ROTP at a civilian university,I would consider
RMC if I met the prerequisites for math but seeing as I don't this is my only option.
As for the questions is it tougher getting a ROTP at a Civi-U (English; Infantry Officer)
then RMC?
Also what are the pros and cons of doing your ROTP at a Civi-U over RMC? 
Thank you and I appreciate any answers.


----------



## MNC

Christo905 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if someone could help ease my nerves:
> 
> I got a phone call Friday May 17, 2013 accepting me into the ROTP program at Queen's to finish my degree for my last 2 years. I accepted, and a letter was sent in the mail. On that letter, however, it says that I will be attending RMC Kingston for 2 years in an arts degree, enrolled in the occupation: Artillery Officer. ...



I can't speak to your case at all, but I will say that I got my offer letter today, and there are details on it that are incorrect - including the university I'd requested sponsorship for.  It's their mistake, and luckily I have an email chain to back me up...because when I phoned today to question that detail, they didn't remember that they'd already authorized the change.

Mistakes happen, and it could be just one of those.  I'd give your file manager a call, particularly if you're in the same situation as me (with 2 days to say yes/no and clarify issues).  Or, there could be more to the story - only they'll be able to tell you for sure.

Good luck!


----------



## MNC

DAA said:
			
		

> Actually, if you haven't heard anything by now, I would "strongly" suggest you contact your local CFRC to find out just what is going on with your file/application.
> 
> You just never know, there may very well be positions still available at a later date.....



I spoke to my file manager after receiving my offer today.  According to her, a) other offers from her cell (CT applicants) will continue to come out through this week.  Also, b) they're hoping (not a sure thing) to squeeze in another selection this summer...she was apologizing for the fact that my offer requires a yes/no answer within 48 hrs - they need that information so that they'll know how many leftover positions they may have for further competition.


----------



## PMedMoe

There are already threads on here comparing RMC/CMR to Civi-U.  Try using the search function.


----------



## hambley92

Morning folks,

Just got an update from my File Manager so I thought I'd share with you all in case anyone is in the same situation as me. If you have accepted a Civvy U ROTP offer from CFRC Ottawa and are waiting for more information in the mail, there has been a delay in sending out the packages. They are not sure when they will get sent, but they haven't forgotten about us. They are just waiting for some more information from other applicants before all of the information is finalized.

Cheers,

TallGuy


----------



## DAA

Here is the package for RMC ROTP personnel.    

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/index-eng.asp

http://www.cmrc.forces.gc.ca/ji-ir/index-fra.asp


----------



## Loachman

Concur.

Locked.


----------



## flatlander13

Anyone know if civi U ROTP'ers attend recruit camp for 2 weeks mid August along with RMC 1st years?


----------



## Conz

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if civi U ROTP'ers attend recruit camp for 2 weeks mid August along with RMC 1st years?



I was told by my file manager that to the best of his knowledge civi-u attendees do not go along with the RMC students in August. He said that it was more a preparatory/orientation program to RMC.


----------



## flatlander13

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if civi U ROTP'ers attend recruit camp for 2 weeks mid August along with RMC 1st years?





			
				Conz said:
			
		

> I was told by my file manager that to the best of his knowledge civi-u attendees do not go along with the RMC students in August. He said that it was more a preparatory/orientation program to RMC.



Thanks. Would they attend some other kind of orientation period or just head right into the fall school year?


----------



## thirdprophet

Thanks for the answers, all.  I've been going directly to my BPSO and the only answer I've been able to get is that I'm likely to hear at the same time that he does, or possibly even sooner - but you're mentioning CFRCs, so does file get forwarded to the local RC for processing, then?  If so, I'll give my local center a call and see if I can't get any information out of them.


----------



## Conz

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Thanks. Would they attend some other kind of orientation period or just head right into the fall school year?



You will need to:
1. Meet with your file manager at your CFRC to complete ROTP forms
2. Attend enrollment ceremony
3. Meet with your assigned academic liaison
4. Attend school in Fall 2013
5. Commence BMOQ following Winter Semester 2014

Those have been my instructions.


----------



## flatlander13

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Christo905

Conz said:
			
		

> I was told by my file manager that to the best of his knowledge civi-u attendees do not go along with the RMC students in August. He said that it was more a preparatory/orientation program to RMC.



Civi-u ROTP Ocdts do attend a 2 week course - my 3 friends, all civi ROTP attended indoc to prepare them/orient them/distribute CADPAT. Dates have not been provided to me, but St. jean starts July 28 and rmcc starts August 10th (technically).


----------



## nursekatrina

I am going to Ciivi-U and got notice earlier this week about when the enrollment ceremony is and that I will be attending a 2 week orientation at CFLRS St. Jean from Aug 12-23rd.


----------



## jegjelsv

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> I am going to Ciivi-U and got notice earlier this week about when the enrollment ceremony is and that I will be attending a 2 week orientation at CFLRS St. Jean from Aug 12-23rd.



That's weird. I thought that the 2 week orientation was for RMC cadets only. You should clarify this information with your file manager.


----------



## curious22

In the last number of years there has been a recruit camp at the end of August for Civvy-U ROTP cadets. This camp is invaluable as it will expose you briefly to what BMOQ will be like the following year. It is a good thing, as some cadets will figure out very quickly that "this is not for me". Last year the camp was at CFRLS (a.k.a the Mega) in St. Jean. RMC cadets then do further  I.P in Kingston (not sure what CMR guys do). Because they have I.P at RMC, they do a shorter length BMOQ the following year.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

First off, Welcome to the forums! There is indeed a wonderful amount of information and an equally large amount of people willing to help you on your quest for answers. There's a Search function on top of the page for cases like this; plenty of threads have the information you need. In the interest of fairness, however, I can't reply without giving you an answer!  ;D

From what I've managed to gather up, there's a bit of training before we actually start college duties. Jwtg is a member here and he offered himself to newbies with questions. A PM he sent back after an inquiry read, more or less, 



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> I never went through CMR (that's what we call RMC St Jean) so I'm more familiar with the path that RMC folks take; however, I have a general idea of how things work at CMR.
> 
> What has been happening for the past couple of years is that after enrolling, you are placed on LWOP (Leave Without Pay - once you swear in, you're a member of the Reg Force, full time employed by the CF, but you're not working yet, so you can't get paid).  Your LWOP goes until the first day of your INDOC course.  RMC and Civ U candidates do this at CFLRS (colloquially known as the Mega - the place where all Reg Force basic training happens), and I don't know if CMR candidates do it at CMR or CFLRS.  I think it's been CMR in recent years.
> 
> After INDOC, RMC cadets go to RMC for FYOP, which is worse by far.  CMR cadets do OP, which, from what I hear, isn't as bad as FYOP.  You would be best served by speaking to someone from CMR (I think SeR is from there) and getting specific info regarding INDOC/OP and how that all happens, because I think CMR kind of does their own thing, different from RMC.
> 
> Either way, what it will practically consist of is about a month of training before classes start.  You'll learn how to wear the uniform, maintain a kit/inspection standard, probably sew your name into a million pieces of clothing, do PT, fitness test, drill, lectures/classroom teaching on military ranks, rules/regs, procedures, handling of  hazardous materials/workplace safety, and on and on until your eyes hurt from powerpoint.
> 
> BOTC/IAP are irrelevant acronyms for you; once you finish  your first year at CMR, you'll go to CFLRS to do BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification - colloquially referred to as bee-mock).  Look up the series 'Basic Up' (I believe it's on youtube) for a bit of a glimpse at what to expect during BMOQ.
> 
> Make sure you're in good shape when you show up- fitness level is one of the biggest weaknesses with a lot of first year OCdt's, so make sure you're fit to lead, because one day you're going to lead soldiers.



Thus, he resumes it pretty well : INDOC and OP, followed by the School year. Afterwards comes BMOQ, and you, being a first year cadet and not a prep year cadet, will be sent straight to RMC afterwards.
Also, the size of the two colleges varies. RMCC has much more people than the CMR does; I can't remember the amount of students at the RMC, but there are no more than 120 students at the CMR. Prep year students are usually bunked two to a room, while first years get their own.

If I can help you with anything, feel free to send me a PM. Congratulations on being accepted, I'm looking forward to seeing you this summer; I enter a few days prior, I'm told, as a Prep year student.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

Kelowna11 said:
			
		

> I just got excepted to RMC saint Jean, I just took my first year university and I am transferring there. I am really excited but I am also worried because i don't speak ANY french!! Will I survive?



I believe the CF want their officers Bilingual; those who need it undergo second language training because of it. You'll be fine, a lot of us are bilingual already and I'm sure a few of our fellow CMR students will help you out. As it was pointed out, you might be bunking in the same room with someone who mainly speaks French; however I'm not sure. I was told Prep year students are bunked two to a room, while First years (that would be you) have a room to themselves.

No worries, plenty of time to learn!  ;D


----------



## SeR

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> First years (that would be you) have a room to themselves.



First years are two to a room - you'll get your own room in second year.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

SeR said:
			
		

> First years are two to a room - you'll get your own room in second year.



Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## Caramon_Majere

I'm entering the CMR as an ENGR Officer candidate this summer.
Looking forward to meeting everybody! ;D


----------



## nic32

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> I'm entering the CMR as an ENGR Officer candidate this summer.
> Looking forward to meeting everybody! ;D



Congrats,

See you there !


----------



## maryi

From my post from before, I still haven't received my papers. And I had called last Friday and it turns out my recruitment officer wasn't in the office. I asked the front desk and it says on their records that he hasn't sent me any papers yet. Is there anyone else waiting for their papers in the mail still? 

I saw the links that were posted earlier which are about going there in August, but I don't know what's happening on July 9th for the swearing in ceremony. Is that only for your local recruitment center, or at the RMC in Kingston? Any information would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## DAA

maryi said:
			
		

> From my post from before, I still haven't received my papers. And I had called last Friday and it turns out my recruitment officer wasn't in the office. I asked the front desk and it says on their records that he hasn't sent me any papers yet. Is there anyone else waiting for their papers in the mail still?
> 
> I saw the links that were posted earlier which are about going there in August, but I don't know what's happening on July 9th for the swearing in ceremony. Is that only for your local recruitment center, or at the RMC in Kingston? Any information would be appreciated, thank you.



The links above are applicable to RMC students only.  ROTP enrolments are done as a group by your respective CFRC, so the date depends on which CFRC you are enrolling through.


----------



## nic32

maryi said:
			
		

> From my post from before, I still haven't received my papers. And I had called last Friday and it turns out my recruitment officer wasn't in the office. I asked the front desk and it says on their records that he hasn't sent me any papers yet. Is there anyone else waiting for their papers in the mail still?
> 
> I saw the links that were posted earlier which are about going there in August, but I don't know what's happening on July 9th for the swearing in ceremony. Is that only for your local recruitment center, or at the RMC in Kingston? Any information would be appreciated, thank you.



Same case with my CRFC. My file manager told me that they have not received final instruction yet. Should be in a few weeks or days


----------



## hambley92

I'm in the same boat - although I was told that the ceremony for CFRC Ottawa will be held July 12. No information further than that though.


----------



## cplkogan

Hi, I will be attending RMC next year, and I was wondering if there is any sort of etiquette training as part of the military training program. If there is, does the training only occur before large events, like Christmas Ball? Or is it a continuous part of the military training program?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Etiquette is mostly "OJT" with most people learning by correcting mistakes as they are pointed out. Start your reading at this page, and you shouldn't be too surprised by any future expectations. Things change and evolve, but the core expectation to act like a mature and responsible human in mixed company remains the same.

The Senior Subaltern; guidance for young officers


----------



## Amac

Hi everyone!
I just got a call from CFRC Toronto stating that I got accepted for Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer and that I can continue my education at McMaster University.
Congratulations to those that got an offer so far.  I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## wannabe SF member

4th Year RMC cadet here. Don't expect much in terms of Etiquette training. As stated above, you'll get most of your behavior cues during summer training. My advise: Be polite, be humble, be fair, be honest and be respectful

If you're talking about Etiquette in the table manners sense then the closest you'll get to that will be the few mess dinners and that's about it.


----------



## cplkogan

Thanks! I was wondering more in terms of general officer behaviour, as table manners are something which is learned at home. Thanks for both of your replies, as they have answered my question.


----------



## 211RadOp

cplkogan said:
			
		

> ... as table manners are something which is learned at home.



Or not.


----------



## OlivierColas

I am still waiting for some clear info from my CFRC, I have already posted this link earlier but for those going to RMC St-Jean like me, I think
this can be useful until we get the actual papers! 

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/fe-fs/ir-ji/ire-jic-eng.asp

Enjoy! Looking forward meeting with you guys!


----------



## Alex10370

Just for everyone's information I just received updated joining instructions for RMCC OCdts.  Nothing much has changed except for a few small details but keep your heads up for more info from your respective recruiting centers none the less.


----------



## Wookilar

When they sent me through CFLRS, we did have a few etiquette classes. Had a little blue book from the 1950's as its basis.

We tore it apart in our critique. Mind you, my (former) engineer buddy and I had many a funny moment quoting "Bloggins, you do not drink port with your soup."


----------



## PAdm

Old school etiquette is never out of fashion nor out of place.  I just toured a LCol around unit lines as our guest and was taken aback, dismayed and disappointed at how many folks failed to use the word "sir" or even stand up to shake his hand upon introduction.  These were simple things my parents taught me as a child growing up.  Not sure when or how simple manners have become endangered.  So to answer your question, the very fact that you are tuned in enough to even ask that question tells me that your mother taught you right and you will be OK.  Be polite, be respectful, and when in doubt, salute!


----------



## George Wallace

PAdm said:
			
		

> ......., dismayed and disappointed at how many folks failed to use the word "sir"



WOW!  In a military environment, that is ........ unacceptable.  It is proper military etiquette to address your superiors by their rank or "sir".  Was this on an Airbase or a Training base?


----------



## cplkogan

Thanks for the responses! I do appreciate them. To be honest, I am kind of disappointed at the fact that they do not have formal lessons on etiquette. In my opinion an officer is the face of the military, and therefore should be taught how to behave himself accordingly.


----------



## JNavy

Thanks a lot for the reply, and I will keep in mind to use the search for next time!



			
				Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> Also, the size of the two colleges varies. RMCC has much more people than the CMR does; I can't remember the amount of students at the RMC, but there are no more than 120 students at the CMR. Prep year students are usually bunked two to a room, while first years get their own.



As you said above, what's the difference between a prep year student and a first year, as in responsibilities, duties, etc? I've never heard of a prep.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

The what??


----------



## PAdm

George Wallace said:
			
		

> WOW!  In a military environment, that is ........ unacceptable.  It is proper military etiquette to address your superiors by their rank or "sir".  Was this on an Airbase or a Training base?



The names, faces and voices of those involved have been altered for their own protection.....


----------



## cplkogan

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The what??


The face of the military, as in the people who represent the military, and who's conduct ultimately improves or worsens the reputation of the military.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

mih30 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses! I do appreciate them. To be honest, I am kind of disappointed at the fact that they do not have formal lessons on etiquette. In my opinion an officer is the face of the military, and therefore should be taught how to behave himself accordingly.



We haven't even finished withdrawing from Afghanistan and this is what new officers are concerned about nowadays?


----------



## SeaKingTacco

You could cut the kid some slack- he is not even sworn in yet.  He has a entire career ahead of him of reality smashing him in the face.


----------



## ARMY_101

mih30 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I was wondering more in terms of general officer behaviour, as table manners are something which is learned at home. Thanks for both of your replies, as they have answered my question.



I hope you weren't punished at home for excusing yourself in the same way as you will be in the CF  >


----------



## Towards_the_gap

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> You could cut the kid some slack- he is not even sworn in yet.  He has a entire career ahead of him of reality smashing him in the face.



Ha, I know, I know....but it would be nice if he were more concerned about 'will I be able to do my job properly and keep people alive' than 'what spoon do I use to stir my coffee?'.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

...and realized that _all_ CF members are the 'face of the CF'... ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Yes, nicely picked up on. Is this another RMC hopeful with visions of field marshals batons and a barely hidden contempt for the 'other ranks'...


----------



## Michael OLeary

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Ha, I know, I know....but it would be nice if he were more concerned about 'will I be able to do my job properly and keep people alive' than 'what spoon do I use to stir my coffee?'.



He's going to get a whole bunch of training focused on the first of those two things, He's only asked a question on the internet about the latter. If it gets answered for him here, he'll be able to use all his focus on the important things when he gets to them. We also need people, officers and NCMs, to have balanced knowledge and abilities, and we expect them to prioritize them as needed. Asking about etiquette here takes nothing away from our future expectations of him as a leader. Are we going to use the RMC forum as a place to pick at people for not having the same understanding we do after years, or decades, of service?


----------



## cplkogan

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Yes, nicely picked up on. Is this another RMC hopeful with visions of field marshals batons and a barely hidden contempt for the 'other ranks'...



I do apologize if I have offended you. I do not hold anyone in contempt, especially those who bravely serve our country. I was just asking a question.


----------



## cplkogan

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ...and realized that _all_ CF members are the 'face of the CF'... ;D



I apologize, you are correct.


----------



## Dipstick

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Yes, nicely picked up on. Is this another RMC hopeful with visions of field marshals batons and a barely hidden contempt for the 'other ranks'...



Completely uncalled for. I see a young future officer asking a simple question in the hopes of learning from the experience of those on this board. Throwing such hostile responses back at him is only going to ensure he doesn't return.  

How asking a question on etiquette is indicative of a "barely hidden contempt for the 'other ranks'" is beyond me. Etiquette is a fairly important part of being an officer. So are job performance and leading ones subordinates. Asking about one doesn't mean he's unlikely to care about the others.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

You are correct, and thus, sorry to the OP for the overly harsh response. It was just the implication that officers are the face of the CF and therefore must have impeccable manners that rankled me slightly and brought about the response. Mea culpa.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

In fact, there aren't many differences. the routine is the same, except the classes are slightly different. I wouldn't worry about it.

Here in Québec, our educational system is a little different than the rest of Canada : High school ends a year before and College is (more or less) a year longer. Since many people enter right out of high school, there needed to be an alternative : enter the prep year program. 

I believe that was one of the reasons it was created, anyway. The rest of it I wouldn't know. there seems to be a great variety of factors as to whether you go straight to first year or do a preparatory year beforehand. Either way both are just as Green as the forum.

Here's another thread with some useful information about the differences (or rather lack of them) between the two. it might help you clear things up.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84842/post-824903.html#msg824903

It's possible the Senior first years are the one who get their own rooms whilst the newer fellas bunk together.


----------



## bcalsbeck

Just curious about the Application process, you send in you application and transcript....then what happens?
Also what type of people are they looking for? Marks? Personality traits?
Thanks!!!


----------



## bcalsbeck

I'm thinking of applying to RMC and was wondering what you guys though of my application. Heres a rough view....
- 80% average at a private school (St. Johns Ravenscourt)
- Ultimate Team and Team captain (6+ years)
- Hockey team (10+ years)
- Soccer Team (4+ years)
- Provincial Squash Team (2 years)
- House Captain at my school
- Part of a group called natural helpers (you are voted in by your peers) 
I would like to take engineering there (im taking all the appropriate courses already) 
*I have also had a job at grocery since is was 13 (im 17 now) and for the past 2 years i have worked full time during the summer and ref hockey during the winter 
*Another question, does anyone know how many applications they a year and how many they except?
Thanks a lot guys, your feedback would be great!


----------



## hambley92

Try searching the forum as it will be easy to find answers to this question. There are many different parts of your application that are looked at including marks, extracurricular activities, your aptitude test, interview etc. All of these have been covered in depth and you could read replies for hours if you have the patience


----------



## hambley92

Your involvement is good, but like I just replied to your other thread, there are other factors as well.

In terms of your question, it is impossible to answer with certainty. The number of applications received varies each year as does the number of positions that are being filled. The odds of your acceptance will depend on the career that you are applying for as well as how you compare to the others who have applied for the same job.

Cheers


----------



## DAA

First of all, you apply to the CF.  Then they send you a link, where you can "upload" your academic transcripts directily to RMC.   RMC does the "evaluation" and then advises CF Recruiting of the results.  If you are "acceptable" to RMC, then your application will be immediately sent to your local CFRC for processing.

Then once your local CFRC receives it...........start flipping a coin or keep your fingers crossed!!!

My recommendation for what it is worth!!!  DO NOT apply for ROTP until September or October if you are looking for acceptance the following academic year!!!


----------



## PAdm

You appear attractive on paper, but the proof is whether there is substance behind that.  Make sure you have an understanding of your community, your country, and world affairs.  And make sure you are confident with the charisma that says "I can lead", but temper this with humility as you ultimately serve.  

I appreciate that this is not a yes/no answer to your question, but I provide this response as you clearly are going somewhere in life.  There are many attractive applicants on paper that will pass the initial check, it is then up to you and your character to get to the next step.

Good luck and well done for being a hardworking young person.  Society could use more of you.


----------



## blcbandit

You definitely have a wide variety of extra curriculars and your academics seem half decent as well. 

However if you want it bad enough, study just one more hour a night, play one more sport, do whatever you possibly can in order to push yourself to that next level. 

In fact last year my average was an 88%. This year I pushed myself even harder and ended up with a 95%. I thought it couldn't be done, but in fact it can. 

When it came time to update them with my first semester marks I believe it strongly helped my case, and although it may be tough, you just have to realize that the things in life that you want, you need to push yourself for. 

In the end it will make you a stronger person heading forward and well adept to handle life at RMC. 

Keep going strong and pushing yourself in every aspect of the word and you will see yourself succeed come this time next year. 

As for the amount of applicants. I personally asked this question to my CFRC last year and they explained to me that the year prior they had taken in over 3000 applications. When it was all said and done they had only accepted 300. 

This being said, it is a hard program to get into, and for that reason keep your options open, hope for the best and prepare for the worst.

Good luck


----------



## unit91

Any guys here ct'ing to rotp?  I'm an Lt, getting my capt in August... Was an infantry platoon commander in the sand box and apparently I'm going down to Ocdt for this ct? So you lose you're commission? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## PuckChaser

unit91 said:
			
		

> Any guys here ct'ing to rotp?  I'm an Lt, getting my capt in August... Was an infantry platoon commander in the sand box and apparently I'm going down to Ocdt for this ct? So you lose you're commission? Anyone else having this issue?



You can get promoted to Capt in the reserves without a degree? So much for a degree'd officer corps.... :facepalm:


----------



## unit91

You can get capt in the regs without a degree too.  It's a time in promotion... Maj is merited and must have a degree to be competitive.  Also you never needed a degree to be an oficer until Trudeau came in, which really makes you no better of an infantry officer having a degree or not.


----------



## PuckChaser

unit91 said:
			
		

> You can get capt in the regs without a degree too.  It's a time in promotion... Maj is merited and must have a degree to be competitive.  Also you never needed a degree to be an oficer until Trudeau came in, which really makes you no better of an infantry officer having a degree or not.



Well, unless you have a time machine you won't be a Lt until you finish ROTP.


----------



## unit91

Touché salesman! Touché


----------



## Suraj

Okay I figured now would be the best time to ask this question, I am going to apply to RMC next year and I wanted to do Military and strategic studies. What are the courses I should take in grade 12. Currently I have French, English, Biology, Chemistry, Fitness, Law, History and Math all at the university level. I also want to know if I can do a college level math instead because the university prep course will drop my grades to a low 80 or high 70 average instead of a comfortable 85. What do you guys and gals know, I'm asking this now hoping an RMC graduate or current student or even a recruiting officer can help but everyones input is helpful.


----------



## JorgSlice

http://www.rmc.ca


----------



## Suraj

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> http://www.rmc.ca



it isnt very helpful I've already been on their web site a couple of hundred times.


----------



## mariomike

These discussions may ( or may not ) help.

"But I'm just lost and I just need some clarification.. about the academics at RMC

I'm not strong at all in math or physics, and It says on the RMC website that grade 12 physics and calculus is needed to get into an Arts program. The specific program I'm looking at is history and Military and Strategic Studies. Is it absolutely necessary to have the grade 12 physics and calculus?"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107345.0

I was wondering if I should change my two functions courses to a math studies course. This would make my course load easier but I'm wondering if it is important to have those courses to go to RMC ( I want to take Military and Strategic Studies).
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109501/post-1210071.html#msg1210071


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe

I found this website to be much better then the RMC website. 
http://www.forces.ca/interactive/rmc/kingston/index.html
...
*HINT--> There is a button  on the bottom right corner which can switch it over to RMC- St. Jean


----------



## Alex10370

mariomike said:
			
		

> These discussions may ( or may not ) help.
> 
> "But I'm just lost and I just need some clarification.. about the academics at RMC
> 
> I'm not strong at all in math or physics, and It says on the RMC website that grade 12 physics and calculus is needed to get into an Arts program. The specific program I'm looking at is history and Military and Strategic Studies. Is it absolutely necessary to have the grade 12 physics and calculus?"
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107345.0
> 
> I was wondering if I should change my two functions courses to a math studies course. This would make my course load easier but I'm wondering if it is important to have those courses to go to RMC ( I want to take Military and Strategic Studies).
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109501/post-1210071.html#msg1210071



You don't need calculus for arts at RMC.  I believe you need one grade 12 U math course.  If your going for science or engineering you will need calculus however.


----------



## blcbandit

Anyone doing anything special, training wise, in order to get in peak physical condition before the orientation period?


----------



## Caramon_Majere

blcbandit said:
			
		

> Anyone doing anything special, training wise, in order to get in peak physical condition before the orientation period?



well I've been going with Diamond push ups to exhaustion, 30 second rest, Triceps pushups to the same, another 30 seconds, and wide grips; that's a set, three sets, every other day. That, sit ups, and jogging.

Hopefully I'll survive. I'm not planning on quitting, that's for sure. I'm looking forward to meeting you all in... that's 30 days, now!  ;D

How about you, what have you been doing?


----------



## McThor

Hi,
I was wondering what a homeschooler has to do to get in to RMC. The question is, do I have to write a test to get in or are homeschoolers even accepted at RMC? The reason I ask is that a friend of mine (a homeschooler) applied to college and had to write an english test to be accepted. Does RMC have something similar?


----------



## MikeL

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/faq-101


> Homeschooling
> 
> Homeschooling also known as home-based learning, home learning and home education, is education given to a student, typically conducted by parents, guardians or tutors at home, outside the formal venue of public school education.
> 
> Although not new in Canadian society, homeschooling quickly became a secondary mode of educating children with the adoption of the Federal Education Act and the availability of free public accessible schooling. Homeschooling is governed under provincial education laws and, therefore, provincially monitored.
> 
> Due to the vagueness of provincial legislation and widely separated views on homeschooling, the CF does not acknowledge home-based schooling without a legally authenticated document by a provincial authority. Applicants who have undergone homeschooling at the secondary school level are to have their marks assessed and transcribed by the provincial education authority.




If I were you, I would speak with the local CFRC on Tuesday and ask them if there are any other requirements you must meet regarding home schooling and applying for ROTP/RMC.


http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1



> THE SELECTION PROCESS
> 
> Since an application to ROTP is also an application to the Canadian Military College System, all candidates are assessed against:
> An aptitude test
> A medical examination
> An interview
> Military Potential — an assessment of Aptitudes, Personality Traits, and the choice of occupation
> Academic Performance — an assessment of a candidate’s top six most recent marks related to the requirements of the chosen programme.
> Officer Cadets are obliged to maintain satisfactory academic and military performance throughout the programme. Upon successful completion of ROTP, Officer Cadets are awarded a university degree and granted commissions as Officers in the Canadian Forces. Normally, graduates serve at least five years with the Canadian Forces. In order to increase the likelihood of your application being processed this year, you should submit your application as soon as possible, but no later than January 16, 2012. If you are interested in becoming a Military Police Officer, you should submit your application as soon as possible, but no later than November 14, 2011.
> 
> Sometimes, there are more qualified candidates than the CMC System can accommodate or your choice of programme is not offered. In this instance, you would be eligible to apply to any Canadian university. Your books, lab fees and student fees are covered, and you receive a monthly salary.


----------



## Pieman

McThor, homeschooling applications are often treated a bit different by universities.  

This suggestion *does not* circumnavigate the CFRC policy quoted above:

I suspect you may want to look into applying to a public university and going through their process for homeschool applications. It is often an interview, and maybe a couple tests. If you are accepted and can show that, it may strengthen your application.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

I know of two people who went to RMC when I did.  Not sure what they did to get in but I can find out.


----------



## dennis7t.life

Hi guys,

First of all, I want to say that I'm not sure where I should post this post, cause I don't think it's really related to any of the big topics so I figured to maybe post it here and hopefully someone can answer this complicated question.

I'm a 20-year-old University student. I'm currently in the process of applying for ROTP (with civ Uni), and I have two questions.
1. I'm actually trying to get into ROTP for Engineering program, but I'm currently enrolled in a non Engineering program. At the same time, I got rejected for applying for an Engineering program for the coming year. So what I'm wondering is, if I get into a Engineering program in a civ Uni next year, and at the same time got into ROTP, would they still let me do it with a civ Uni or will I have to go to RMC? (p.s. they told me that I qualify for the program, but because my background check will take a bit longer than normal, I can't really get in this year)

2. I have a great passion about joining the military, but if some day I no longer wish to continue with the Forces (like when I reach old age or retirement), would the Forces be my only career option? (specifically targeting the Engineering area) Because I also asked my uncle, who is an Engineer, what would the engineering jobs say about the military experience. He told me that it would likely be a negative effect after working with the Forces for 5 years or more. The reason he gave me is because in the Forces, you do what you're told, which means you don't really have a chance of solving problems and working your way out on your own as often. It kind of make sense to me, but at the same time I thought some experience in the related work field would be a plus...
 So if anyone knows anybody that found their own career after serving for the time required from ROTP, please let me know, and what kind of opportunities might be out there. I would highly appreciate it if someone is willing to share their story. 

Please and thank you,  :-\


----------



## mariomike

dennis7t.life said:
			
		

> I have a great passion about joining the military, but if some day I no longer wish to continue with the Forces (like when I reach old age or retirement), would the Forces be my only career option? (specifically targeting the Engineering area)





			
				dennis7t.life said:
			
		

> So if anyone knows anybody that found their own career after serving for the time required from ROTP, please let me know, and what kind of opportunities might be out there.



You may find this discussion of interest.

"Professional engineer through the C.F.
I am an engineering student and hold great interest in the Canadian Forces. I will eventually be going the ROTP route (assuming I am accepted).
My MOC would concern the engineering profession. I am mostly interested in either Construction (Airfield) Engineer or AERE.
That being said, I might one day decide that the military life is not for me.
Don't get me wrong, I intend to pay back in full and see my contract through till the end.
It is just something that has been bothering me for some time."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94324.0/nowap.html


----------



## dennis7t.life

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may find this discussion of interest.



I see! Yeah, I think I've heard about the grad school process after ROTP. Thanks! :bowing:


----------



## mariomike

You are welcome, and good luck.


----------



## DAA

You would need to have your "home schooling" assessed and transcribed by your "Provincial" education authority before the CF can process you.

Check with your local Province first.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

this might not be 100% related but I thought you'd like to know.

I was homeschooled from second grade all the way to my senior year, and I entered an official, public highschool with less than a year to go. I finished, and I qualified for my trade when I took my CFAT. 

Once you're allowed to take your tests, no worries, you'll be fine. I know a lot of people were worried on my end because of the situation.  ;D


----------



## McThor

Thanks for all the helpful replies! I am going to talk to the recruiter ASAP and find out what I should be doing. 

Thanks,
Mcthor


----------



## SeR

Alex10370 said:
			
		

> You don't need calculus for arts at RMC.



I do realize that I am posting about a week since the latest, but it's never to late to through in some new stuff.

The RMC website that was brought up earlier does say that you don't _need_ to have completed calculus, but it does say that it is _recommended_. _This is for your own benefit._ As you may or may not know, if you are enrolled in the arts program at RMC, you must take a handful of science and math courses (chemistry; physics; algebra; etc.). Likewise, a science/engineering student would be enrolled in a number of humanities and language courses (English; history; psychology; etc.).

By taking a few science and math courses in secondary school, it will give you a bit of an introduction to what will be learned later in your post secondary life.


----------



## DexOlesa

Yes in year one EVERYONE regardless of degree takes Calculus, History, English, Psych (and possibly a couple of other mandatory courses I am forgetting)


----------



## Khaalid

Im going into grade 12 in September, and im thinking of doing the ROTP for nursing, when do I apply, and where? 

And can i do it for 1 year, and see if i like it, or is it once i sign up I have to go through for all 4 years?


----------



## SeR

Khaalid said:
			
		

> Im going into grade 12 in September, and im thinking of doing the ROTP for nursing, when do I apply, and where?


I would recommend you apply as early as possible during the school year (Sept./Oct.). 



			
				Khaalid said:
			
		

> And can i do it for 1 year, and see if i like it, or is it once i sign up I have to go through for all 4 years?



You have until you begin BMOQ (summer after first year) to decide if the military is right for you. During this time you are able to put in for a voluntary release without worrying about owing time or money to the CAF.


----------



## Khaalid

SeR said:
			
		

> I would recommend you apply as early as possible during the school year (Sept./Oct.).
> 
> You have until you begin BMOQ (summer after first year) to decide if the military is right for you. During this time you are able to put in for a voluntary release without worrying about owing time or money to the CAF.



so what's the BMOQ stand for? and what happens if i try to get out after the BMOQ?


----------



## PMedMoe

Khaalid said:
			
		

> so what's the BMOQ stand for? and what happens if i try to get out after the BMOQ?



So, did you forget what it stood for when you were told back in February?



			
				Khaalid said:
			
		

> what does BMOQ stand for?



Looking through your posts, most of your questions are the same: When do I apply?  Can I try it for a year?  What does BMOQ stand for?

You don't seem to retain information very well......


----------



## hambley92

I just Googled "BMOQ" for you just to see how easy it is and this is the very first link that comes up: 

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/ec-pf/index-eng.asp


----------



## Khaalid

is this where i apply in september for the ROTP?

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


----------



## Khaalid

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So, did you forget what it stood for when you were told back in February?
> 
> Looking through your posts, most of your questions are the same: When do I apply?  Can I try it for a year?  What does BMOQ stand for?
> 
> You don't seem to retain information very well......



ya sorry about that, i should've searched up my old posts, didn't think of that at the time.


----------



## hambley92

Khaalid said:
			
		

> is this where i apply in september for the ROTP?
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100



Yes. After you apply you will hear from Recruiting and they will ask you to send in some documents (high school transcript, photocopy of birth certificate/proof of citizenship etc.). Then they will decide on whether or not to process you further and they will forward your application to a local recruiting centre. It will be a classic case of "hurry up and wait." Good luck.


----------



## Khaalid

so after my first year, that summer they send me to quebec right for 10 weeks training? when im in university my break is from may till september, so 4 months, when do they start the 10 weeks training? and when i come back from that, what happens next?


----------



## PMedMoe

I get that English may not be your first language, but if you plan on applying for ROTP, could you at least attempt to use proper capitalization, punctuation, etc as stated in this website's guidelines?


----------



## hambley92

Khaalid said:
			
		

> so after my first year, that summer they send me to quebec right for 10 weeks training? when im in university my break is from may till september, so 4 months, when do they start the 10 weeks training? and when i come back from that, what happens next?



My best advice for you is to start *reading* other threads because you will be able to find this information quite easily. Follow PMedMoe's advice and use proper capitalization, punctuation etc. because other users will get frustrated with you and it will affect the quality of responses you get to questions.

To briefly answer your question - you need to understand that course dates are not set years in advance. You will find out when the time comes. When you go ROTP the military owns you during the summer, so frankly it shouldn't matter when the course starts. In between the time that you finish school and the time that course starts you will be given other work to do.

Anyway, go *read* some other threads and don't ask questions until you have used the *search* function to make sure it hasn't been asked before.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

Sorry about the double post, I'm pretty sure it's bad etiquette in most forums.

23 days to go, who's hyped? who's nervous?  I can't wait to get underway!


----------



## DefconZero

Hey All,

A little late to the party, but hey, better late then never right?
I posted in the 2012-2013 thread....crap...1.5 years ago! 

So here's my story:  (prepare yourselves, will add truncated version at end)

I applied for ROTP when I was finishing up Grade 12 - now 3 years ago.
I didn't get accepted, but that was fine. I figured I'd get my foot in the door, and continue on with university, so I transferred to the reserves as a Vehicle Technician with 36 Svc Bn in Halifax.

I completed my first 2 years of Mech Eng at Saint Mary's University, and then switched over to Dalhousie (as that's how it's run here in Nova Scotia...politics).
I figured I was finally ready to put my CT in transfer to ROTP EME Officer, so did that in October of 2011. I had heard from fellow coworkers who had also put CT's in that it can be a lengthy process, and boy were they right.
My hopes were up to hear something before the summer of 2012, but nothing. So more Reserve training it was! I didn't fret though, as I was content with what I was doing. 

I started my 3rd year of MechEng at Dal, and boy oh boy that's when "life experience" came at me. I had a motorcycle accident in October of 2012, requiring me to drop that semester, take time off to recover, and then decide whether or not to register for classes for winter of 2013.
I did so, and man was it ever boring! So register for classes I did. But the fun didn't stop there, as my family was hit with some unfortunate news: My mother had been diagnosed with cancer. She was in Toronto with the rest of our family while I was the only one left in Halifax, studying (or trying to). I tried my hardest to do my best, but it was difficult, and my grades suffered.

But fear not, for the summer was coming and I was set to do a Co-op session in Montreal! At last, close enough to see my mom! Meanwhile I still have not heard anything about my CT, so my mind had put it on the back burner. I enjoyed the opportunity I was given. My co-op was going great, I loved what I was doing. I loved being in Montreal! I've also been able to see my mom a handful of times which has been excellent.

Now to the good part. On June 2nd I was emailed my offer from Ottawa: Accepted for ROTP to attend Dal to finish my degree and become an EME Officer! I didn't know what to think, but I accepted! Pretty much one of the best emails ever.  ;D

So a message to those out there who have been rejected, or had issues, or whatever the case may be: don't give up. "Good things come to those wait". 

*TL;DR version (Too long didn't read version)*
Applied for ROTP Grade 12 - got rejected.
Joined reserves to get foot in door as vehicle tech.
Completed 2 years MechEng
Put in CT to ROTP EME Officer.
Started 3rd Year MechEng.
Personal/Family Issues
Got offer for EME Officer ROTP YAY!!  ;D


----------



## M.Z

Hello Everyone! 
I am writing today wondering what the steps are to apply to RMC after one year of university? I will be attending Carleton this coming September, and after this year I would like to switch over and enroll into RMC. I was planning on applying out of high school, but a sports injury prevented me from doing so (I needed shoulder surgery, and am currently in recovery). The questions I had were: Does recruiting focus more on your university marks rather then high school? (or vice versa), is there a good chance of getting in one year late? or would I start as a first year? and would my courses, i.e. psychology, philosophy, etc. transfer over to RMC or would I need to start a new? I am planing on applying as a MARS officer (like my Dad). I was also wondering if being from a city (and more so Ottawa) would limit the odds of getting into RMC (I heard it becomes harder when you are from a city). My Dad has already answered most of these questions for me, and I am just looking for others experiences or knowledge on the questions/topic. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks 
-Matt


----------



## mariomike

M.Z said:
			
		

> I am writing today wondering what the steps are to apply to RMC after one year of university?



You may find these discussions helpful.

Is it possible to transfer from a civilian university to RMC?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105164.0

Transfer from Civilian U to RMC  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40371.0

Transferring to RMC from the University of Waterloo  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88407.0

College to RMC transfer  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109057.0

Transferring from community college to RMC?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100947.0

"has attended university/college before and completed four full courses (24 credit hours) or less of coursework;
has attended university/college before and completed four full courses or more but less than a full degree and wishes to be a transfer student; or, has completed an initial university degree and wishes to complete a 2nd degree.";
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/for/aaug-dae1c-eng.pdf


----------



## M.Z

Thanks! I'll check them out


----------



## DAA

M.Z said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone!
> I am writing today wondering what the steps are to apply to RMC after one year of university? I will be attending Carleton this coming September, and after this year I would like to switch over and enroll into RMC. I was planning on applying out of high school, but a sports injury prevented me from doing so (I needed shoulder surgery, and am currently in recovery). The questions I had were: Does recruiting focus more on your university marks rather then high school? (or vice versa), is there a good chance of getting in one year late? or would I start as a first year? and would my courses, i.e. psychology, philosophy, etc. transfer over to RMC or would I need to start a new? I am planing on applying as a MARS officer (like my Dad). I was also wondering if being from a city (and more so Ottawa) would limit the odds of getting into RMC (I heard it becomes harder when you are from a city). My Dad has already answered most of these questions for me, and I am just looking for others experiences or knowledge on the questions/topic. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks
> -Matt



The application process is exactly the same as anyone else.   Recruiting doesn't look at your academic performance, it is RMC Admissions that assesses that part.  Moving over to RMC is somewhat conditional upon your degree program being offered by RMC.


----------



## M.Z

Thanks for answering, so are you saying that RMC would look more at my high school marks rather then my university ones?


----------



## DAA

M.Z said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering, so are you saying that RMC would look more at my high school marks rather then my university ones?



I'm saying that "RMC" looks at your academic transcripts, both high school and university.  The academic assessment is done by them and not by the recruiting system.


----------



## cupper

M.Z said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering, so are you saying that RMC would look more at my high school marks rather then my university ones?



No, what he is saying is that there are two separate but distinct processes that take place.

First, RMC will determine if you qualify for acceptance to the academic program, based on the academic information you provide, and if your degree / field of study is part of their curriculum (Same as if your were to switch to any other university or academic institution.)

Second, the CAF will assess your application to join based on the standard criterion which is used to assess all potential recruits.

To attend RMC, you will have to receive a positive assessment from both sides of the process. If RMC does not accept you academically, you could still become an officer in the CAF through some of the other routes available, assuming that the recruiting system accepts your application, positions are available, etc.


----------



## M.Z

oh ok thanks for the help


----------



## Acer Syrup

My only question would be why RMC? Why not stay at Carleton and go ROTP.


----------



## M.Z

Staying at carleton for all 4 years has crossed my mind, but carleton was never my first choice. I've wanted to go to RMC for as long as I can remember, and my shoulder injury was the only thing holding me back (well from actually applying, I understand getting accepted is very much a challenge). If RMC doesn't work out though staying at Carleton and applying for ROTP is definitely a great option and one I'll think strongly about.


----------



## SeR

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> My only question would be why RMC? Why not stay at Carleton and go ROTP.



You mean DEO?


----------



## Acer Syrup

Well there ya go... as long as you have thought about.




			
				SeR said:
			
		

> You mean DEO?



No I mean ROTP Civy U


----------



## SeR

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> No I mean ROTP Civy U



Gotchya! For some reason I understood that as finishing university at Carleton and then applying.


----------



## DAA

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> My only question would be why RMC? Why not stay at Carleton and go ROTP.



When you apply to the ROTP program, it is the CF's choice as to which academic instituition will be offered to you.  RMC is always first and foremost, unless the specific degree program is not offered there.

So when you apply to the CF under the ROTP program, it is "technically" an application for academic acceptance into RMC.


----------



## Shnee35

Hey, I am a new OCdt as of this fall going to RMC. I was wondering what kind of things I can take to RMC? I got a packing list for CFLRS St. Jean but there are some things that are not included such as a laptop or printer. I was wondering if anybody who went through RMC would be able to tell me what I should bring as well? Thanks!

Regards,

Kevin Snee
Officer Cadet


----------



## mariomike

Shnee35 said:
			
		

> I got a packing list for CFLRS St. Jean but there are some things that are not included such as a laptop or printer. I was wondering if anybody who went through RMC would be able to tell me what I should bring as well?



This may help.

RMC personal belongings question  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80908.0.html

( Last post was in May, 2010. )


----------



## Shnee35

Okay, thanks a lot!

Regards,

Kevin Snee
Officer Cadet


----------



## JEDelta

For RMC:


> Students who complete secondary school through education systems outside of Canada or through "home" schooling will be considered individually but will be required to meet the equivalent standards to those indicated for the Canadian Education System. *All applicants must possess the equivalent of a high school diploma.* Additionally, students must offer acceptable results in the Scholastic Aptitude Tests (SATs) as follows:


http://www.rmc.ca/adm/nces-senc-eng.php

For the CF


> *To apply to the Canadian Forces you must have passed Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).* However, a number of the jobs available require high school diplomas, college certificates, or university degrees.
> *The Canadian Forces will consider applicants who have passed a General Education Development (GED) test. However, applicants from Quebec who have a GED must also have the necessary credits from Secondaire IV.
> If you have been home-schooled, you will need to provide proof from your home province’s educational authority that your marks have been assessed and meet their standards.*


http://forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#education

I was home schooled my entire life, and this fall I will be heading to Kingston as a pilot in the ROTP program.

This is how I met the requirements:
1. My homeschooling curriculum already required that I take a SAT reasoning test to graduate.
2. I received a US high school diploma from the school that administered my curriculum. 
3. I took the subject SATs that RMC requested I take.

If you have any questions about the process or what you can do to help, just ask!


----------



## teabag87

What's up everyone I am going to be applying to RMC this coming fall for the second straight year.

Last year I applied, but was rejected mainly because I did not have well enough grades and I did not do well on the aptitude test.

This year I buckled down and became more attentive to my academics

This coming fall I may be attending Queens University (still waiting to hear from them) 


 Application info so far (This includes sports, school marks, jobs, volunteer work):

Sports: 2012 HS AAA Soccer; 2010 HS AAA Hockey; 2013 HS AAA Rugby

School marks: I graduate this summer with Division 1 Honours (75%-84%). Not the greatest marks, I know, but hopefully my other work will compensate for the lack of percentage.

Jobs: For the past two years I have been a referee for minor hockey in NB.

Volunteer work: I was I reading tutor to a Grade nine student in English.


Additional Comments/ Info:

I have spoken to the Queens baseball coach and I will be doing volunteer work there regardless of my acceptance at Queens.

I do not have more high level experience in high school hockey because I had to quit due to financial reasons.

I will also be getting a part or full time job once I move Kingston next month because I consider my job experience as my most significant weakness.

I will also be playing Soccer and maybe hockey for intramurals at Queens.







I need some advice what I can do and what you guys think. Do I deserve some attention from RMC?

Thank You


----------



## SeR

teabag87 said:
			
		

> I need some advice what I can do and what you guys think.



Bulk up on extra curriculars and get your grades up. That's about the only thing you can do. However, you most likely already knew that but just wanted someone else to tell you that for some reason.



			
				teabag87 said:
			
		

> Do I deserve some attention from RMC?



You'd have to define what you mean by attention. Everyone who applies and passes the initial application (academic prerequisites; CFAT; interview; medical) will have their application looked over. So in that respect, yes, you are getting attention from the board.


----------



## teabag87

I just heard back from Queens and they told me I was "unsuccessful for Admissions". So now my goal is to take a couple classes at St. Lawrence College and prove to RMC that my grades can increase.


I probably should have gotten into the specifics of "getting attention from RMC". What I meant was last year I was ineligible to attend based on my transcripts, but they also said I was eligible to attend a civilian university with all the additional incentives RMC offers.

Are recreational sports considered as a good extra curricular activity at RMC? EX: Could I join a men's hockey league? (same as soccer)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shnee35

First year starting in the fall of 2013. Studying business admin and training as an arty officer. Probably going to try to OT to infantry though.


----------



## teabag87

How many of those applicants get accepted to RMC and how many get accepted threw Civi universities?


----------



## blcbandit

I am not sure of the exact number in terms of the whole of Canada. However at my swearing in ceremony in Halifax, they stated that 1210 applied, but only 28 of which got accepted, within the Atlantics. This works out to be around 2.5% of people getting accepted. 

  As for civilian universities, I have no idea on these particular numbers, but I would imagine it would be less, as they are obviously going to fill up their own schools before filling up another.


----------



## UnwiseCritic

If you don't get in, consider yourself lucky ;D


----------



## teabag87

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> If you don't get in, consider yourself lucky ;D



Why?


----------



## dapaterson

blcbandit said:
			
		

> As for civilian universities, I have no idea on these particular numbers, but I would imagine it would be less, as they are obviously going to fill up their own schools before filling up another.



Not necessarily the case.  ROTP is the overarching program,. which may be via MilCol or Civvy U; certain programs are not available through MilCol and therefore 100% of successful applicants in those fields will be directed to civvy U.


----------



## teabag87

Ignore my last posts; this is my revamped resume (if you will) for RMC. I just want to know what you guys think (especially people who have been accepted to RMC in the past) and how competitive is my application so far? Last year I applied, but was rejected mainly because I did not have well enough grades and I did not do well on the aptitude test. This year I buckled down and became more attentive to my academics.

 Application info so far (This includes sports, school marks, jobs, volunteer work):

Sports: 2012 HS AAA Soccer; 2010 HS AAA Hockey; 2013 HS AAA Rugby

School marks: I graduate this summer with Division 1 Honours (75%-84%). Not the greatest marks, I know, but hopefully my other work will compensate for the lack of percentage.

Jobs: For the past two years I have been a referee for minor hockey in NB.

Volunteer work: I was I reading tutor to a Grade nine student in English. In grade nine I helped coach my brother’s peewee hockey team. Also in that same year, I was a temporary timekeeper (3-4 months) for hockey. I also did a lot of fundraising for the sports teams that I played for.

I would also like to point out the jobs I am applying for in order:                                 1) Infantry Officer
								         2) Armoured Officer
                                                                                                                              3) Military Police Officer

I am applying for ROTP. I am hoping to major in French, Military and Strategic Studies, and/or History.

Look forward to hearing your opinions


----------



## DAA

blcbandit said:
			
		

> I am not sure of the exact number in terms of the whole of Canada. However at my swearing in ceremony in Halifax, they stated that 1210 applied, but only 28 of which got accepted, within the Atlantics. This works out to be around 2.5% of people getting accepted.



1210 applied for ROTP?  It''s more like 3,000+.......acceptance rate is roughly 15% in total.


----------



## teabag87

DAA said:
			
		

> 1210 applied for ROTP?  It''s more like 3,000+.......acceptance rate is roughly 15% in total.



Well, there goes my confidence of getting accepted. :'(


----------



## teabag87

What occupation do most ROTP applicants apply for?


----------



## teabag87

Sorry for some of the grammar errors. I must have miss-typed. :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe

teabag87 said:
			
		

> What occupation do most ROTP applicants apply for?



Does it matter?  You need to apply for a trade that _you're_ interested in...


----------



## teabag87

I'm just curious because most people (from the info I gathered) seem to apply for Engineering of some sort. I already have picked my choices which have nothing to do with Engineering because I am weak at math.


----------



## StudentPilot23

teabag87 said:
			
		

> What occupation do most ROTP applicants apply for?



I believe pilot is the most competitive, but like Moe said, apply for something that you're interested in. The rest is irrelevant.


----------



## teabag87

I can't apply for any Engineering or pilot and that sort of stuff because of my vision and, as I said earlier, my math skills. I wanted to find out how competitive the combat arms trades are for Officer.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

From what I've heard the combat arms job are usually very popular, but definitly give it a shot, they definitly don't require math/science related degrees. Also, Engineer Officer is current in demand according to the forces website, so i would guess that it will have a high acceptance rate. However you aren't interested in engineering so I guess it's relevant, but I thought I'd just point it out.


----------



## Noctis

Hey there,
I was wondering if there is anyone at RMC Kingston who could tell me whether or not you have a phone in your room, or you should bring a cell phone with you.

Regards,
Noctis


----------



## Teen_Cadet

When I was there for cadet summer camp there were no phones in the rooms, but there were payphones on each floor. Probably best to bring a cell phone if you can. I'm not a RMC student though so I can't say for sure if that's the same during the school year.


----------



## blcbandit

DAA said:
			
		

> 1210 applied for ROTP?  It''s more like 3,000+.......acceptance rate is roughly 15% in total.



These numbers are just for the Atlantic region.


----------



## DAA

blcbandit said:
			
		

> These numbers are just for the Atlantic region.



Those numbers are National.......


----------



## Kant19

I was wondering if anyone with (preferably first hand) experience with civi-u ROTP could answer a question for me:

The basic salary that everyone was given prior to enrolment has deductions for rations and quarters, do these deductions apply to individuals attending civilian university who will obviously be paying their own rent and buying their own food?

I was told that yes, they will be by a file manager, but I have doubts as it would be impossible to pay for rent and groceries on just over $500/month (which is what it settles to after all the deductions).

Before everyone goes nuts and tells me to contact a recruiter, I called my ULO and he wasn't helpful (he didn't seem to know what I was talking about...).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dapaterson

Kant19 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone with (preferably first hand) experience with civi-u ROTP could answer a question for me:
> 
> The basic salary that everyone was given prior to enrolment has deductions for rations and quarters, do these deductions apply to individuals attending civilian university who will obviously be paying their own rent and buying their own food?
> 
> I was told that yes, they will be by a file manager, but I have doubts as it would be impossible to pay for rent and groceries on just over $500/month (which is what it settles to after all the deductions).
> 
> Before everyone goes nuts and tells me to contact a recruiter, I called my ULO and he wasn't helpful (he didn't seem to know what I was talking about...).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



R&Q is paid when the CF provides you with R&Q.  So, if you're living in Quarters, you pay for quarters.  If you're eating in military kitchens, you're paying for rations.

If you are paying for your own accommodations and paying for your own groceries, you would not normally pay R&Q.


----------



## Kant19

dapaterson said:
			
		

> R&Q is paid when the CF provides you with R&Q.  So, if you're living in Quarters, you pay for quarters.  If you're eating in military kitchens, you're paying for rations.
> 
> If you are paying for your own accommodations and paying for your own groceries, you would not normally pay R&Q.



Yes, that's what I assumed makes sense.  Are you civi-u ROTP or what's your source?


----------



## dapaterson

I am many years removed from university.  (Well, mostly)

I don't have access to CF policy on R&G in front of me since I'm at home, otherwise I'd provide a reference.   And I won't be back in the office until August (ish).


----------



## DAA

Kant19 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone with (preferably first hand) experience with civi-u ROTP could answer a question for me:
> The basic salary that everyone was given prior to enrolment has deductions for rations and quarters, do these deductions apply to individuals attending civilian university who will obviously be paying their own rent and buying their own food?
> I was told that yes, they will be by a file manager, but I have doubts as it would be impossible to pay for rent and groceries on just over $500/month (which is what it settles to after all the deductions).
> Before everyone goes nuts and tells me to contact a recruiter, I called my ULO and he wasn't helpful (he didn't seem to know what I was talking about...).
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry but that is hilarious........   On a more serious note, which University will you be attending this coming fall?


----------



## Kant19

DAA said:
			
		

> Sorry but that is hilarious........   On a more serious note, which University will you be attending this coming fall?



Actually, having to live off $500/month isn't particularly hilarious, which is what my file manager told me I would be doing come September.  You have a unique sense of humour.


----------



## George Wallace

$500 bucks is a lot if you have no time, nor place, to spend it.


----------



## Kant19

I'm sorry I wasn't clear, $500 is my salary during the year.  I will not be in training, I will be in school and the $500 will have to cover my rent, utilities, groceries, etc.  Last year the best deal I could get on rent was $550/month, no utilities included.  Luckily I found a cheaper place this year, but still $500 is tight.


----------



## SeR

*$500 is not your salary.* The salary that you will be receiving as a first year Officer Cadet is *$1567 a month.* (Reference: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp)

Since you will be attending a civilian university, you will receive said amount and you will pay your expenses with this. If you decide to live on the street and eat out of a dumpster, you pocket the full amount (for some reason this choice isn't a favourite for most).

A first year RMC cadet is also paid this amount, but since they live "on base," the government will take about a two thirds of that for rations and quarters. At the end of the month, an RMC cadet will walk away with roughly $500. I believe that this is where you file manager went wrong.

Hope this helped, and have fun next year!


----------



## DAA

Kant19 said:
			
		

> Actually, having to live off $500/month isn't particularly hilarious, which is what my file manager told me I would be doing come September.  You have a unique sense of humour.



You missed my point.  I thought it was funny that someone told you that Rations and Quarters would be deducted from your pay while attending Civi U.

You still haven't said which Civi U you are attending, so here goes......

While attending Civi U, you receive the same pay that a student attending RMC would receive, as mentioned by SeR above.  It is your own responsibility to secure accommodations at your own expense and feed yourself.  Unless, you happen to be in an area that has a Military Base/Wing which has Single Quarters.  If this is the case, then you can request to occupy quarters and elect a suitable ration plan if you choose, as such, then and only then would deductions for R&Q come off your pay. 

Other than that, you are pretty much on your own.


----------



## McThor

I asked a question about getting into RMC being homeschooled a while back, and I did some reasearch on the topic. The problem is that there is really nothing I can do to get provincial recognition for my highscool diploma. I asked the Ontario Homeschool Authority and they said the only thing they can think of is the SAT. Now the question is, will only having a SAT ruin my chances of getting accepted into RMC? Is the SAT looked down upon at RMC?


----------



## DAA

If you did your home schooling in Ontario, then you need to contact the Ontario Ministry of Education for assistance.  Education is a "provincial" responsibility, so they are the only ones who can help you.

Regretably the CF does not recognize home schooling, unless your particular program and marks have been assessed and transcribed by a provincial authority.


----------



## Remius

From forces.ca

Homeschooling

Homeschooling also known as home-based learning, home learning and home education, is education given to a student, typically conducted by parents, guardians or tutors at home, outside the formal venue of public school education.

_Although not new in Canadian society, homeschooling quickly became a secondary mode of educating children with the adoption of the Federal Education Act and the availability of free public accessible schooling. Homeschooling is governed under provincial education laws and, therefore, provincially monitored.
Due to the vagueness of provincial legislation and widely separated views on homeschooling, the CF does not acknowledge home-based schooling without a legally authenticated document by a provincial authority. Applicants who have undergone homeschooling at the secondary school level are to have their marks assessed and transcribed by the provincial education authority._

When i was a recruiter we had someone apply for RMC with homeschooling but they provided a transcribed assessment.  I don't remember if the person had been accepted or not but I do remember that his particular assessment was above average for RMC.  I would suggest you contact the Ontario ministry of education to see if your homeschooling can be assessed.

Also you have some options.  ROTP civy U.  Many recognised universities have homeschool acceptance policies, if you can get accepted in any of those I would argue that you could be eligible for ROTP if not in your first year perhaps your second year.

At any rate, good luck!


----------



## FlyingE

At my swearing in ceremony they said, approximately 500 people applied and 13 were accepted for rotp, 1 for retp and 1 for civi u, this is in Barrie, Ontario, the recruiting centre about an hour north of Toronto.


----------



## Pieman

> 2. I received a US high school diploma from the school that administered my curriculum.


Were you living in Canada and achieved a US high school diploma? This would be through a private school in the states catering to home schooling I assume? If so, that must have cost a whole stack of cash! Just want to point out most home schooled people I have met would not have that option and would not have anything similar to the credentials you have. Or am I off on that one? If so, please correct me.


----------



## blcbandit

If that is the case for Barrie and it is a similar percentage for the Atlantics as well. I would imagine the whole of Canada would be around 3%. Certainly a major achievement for anyone getting accepted into the program. With that said, congragulations for anyone who did get accepted and good luck as you proceed onto your respective schools.


----------



## Motard

I received a pleasant surprise this week, I was accepted to ROTP as an ACSO and get to continue my studies at Carleton U. At this point I had already come to terms with not getting selected and was starting to focus on next years application.


----------



## Caramon_Majere

Motard said:
			
		

> I received a pleasant surprise this week, I was accepted to ROTP as an ACSO and get to continue my studies at Carleton U. At this point I had already come to terms with not getting selected and was starting to focus on next years application.




Congratulations!! Where will you be going? RMCSJ , RMC or Civvie U?

Edit : Ah, dang. Sorry Admin.


----------



## PMedMoe

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> Congratulations!! Where will you be going? RMCSJ , RMC or Civvie U?





			
				Motard said:
			
		

> I received a pleasant surprise this week, I was accepted to ROTP as an ACSO *and get to continue my studies at Carleton U.* At this point I had already come to terms with not getting selected and was starting to focus on next years application.


----------



## Fadiko

Hello everyone.

I am a 17 year old Iraqi (Canadian now) who is looking to join RMC, and have a career within the Canadian Forces. I would like to tell you my current position, and for you to decide if I may have a shot at entering or not. I want you to be brutally honest with me, since I realize RMC is very competitive.

I am currently enrolled in Gr 11, and I would like to say that my grades mostly average in the mid 70s. I like to think myself as intelligent (not bragging here), however, I lack the motivation, as I procrasinate very much. The stress of family problems has also taken its toll on me. I would like to know if RMC only sees Gr 12 marks, as I am getting serious in doing well this year.

I can offer the following towards RMC:

- Over 300 hours volunteered at a Medical Clinic
- Arabic, French, English (German currently)
- I am now working at the same Clinic now

I do not have a history of sports except playing house soccer league back in 2008, and I went to Ontario Pioneer Camp. I have nothing else to offer. My only extra curricular activities include reading, working and volunteering. I am hoping to join Cadets this September, even though for a very short while, in order to improve my chances at getting in.

So please, respond truthfully... What would you recommend I do to be able to join? Is there any area I can improve on to increase my chances to get in?


----------



## SeR

The only thing I'm going to touch on is the marks. During the fall of grade 12 when you apply, you are required to submit your high school transcripts. At this time, all of your grade 9-11 marks will be on it, but not the grade 12 marks (since your courses are still in progress). If you want them to look at your first semester marks of your grade 12 year, you have to bring them an updated set of transcripts to the recruiting centre when your first semester exams are over.

As for your extra curriculars - I know (many) people with more than what you have put, while a handful got in with about the same as you. I guess it really depends on how you sell it during your interview and application.

Best of luck!


----------



## Fadiko

Is the percentage of getting in RMC actually 3%? ( I read it in a thread somewhere)

And I can't help the lack of extra curicular activities, I came in late to Canada, and only 
thought about pursuing a military career a few months ago.

And will joining cadets help me in any way?

Thanks!


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Joining cadets can't hurt. I think it will help me on my RMC application. Plus, you get a little bit of exposure to military aspects such as drill, maintaining a uniform and rank structure. Plus it's just lots of fun!


----------



## Teager

.





			
				Fadiko said:
			
		

> Is the percentage of getting in RMC actually 3%? ( I read it in a thread somewhere)
> 
> And I can't help the lack of extra curicular activities, I came in late to Canada, and only
> thought about pursuing a military career a few months ago.
> 
> And will joining cadets help me in any way?
> 
> Thanks!



You said you are 17 so maybe the reserves would be a better idea than joining the cadets. Would give you a better look at and feel for what military life is like.


----------



## Fadiko

Well, How do I join?


----------



## Teager

If you do some reading or searching on this forum you can find the answer. If that fails there is always google.


----------



## SeR

If you mean that 3% of all applicants get in, I can assure you that what you have heard is incorrect. I forget the exact numbers, but more than 3% get in.

As for your inquiry about the reserves - I wouldn't bother applying now if you're going to apply for ROTP in the fall.


----------



## Fadiko

It's too late to join Reserves, right? I can still do it for fun though, right?

Anyways, according to my results. What are my current chances of being accepted in ROTP?

What will my chances be at getting in if I score 80s or higher in Grade 12?

Also, do I sign up for ROTP at a nearby recruitment center? There is one in Oshawa right? Do I have to sign up for it this fall?


----------



## RMCHopeful

I was in the air cadet for 3 years but stopped after grade 9 because I was afraid I couldnt handle the workload. I think it is certainly worth doing as it gives you something to put under leadership experience which a lot of applicants at our age lack.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Fadiko said:
			
		

> The stress of family problems has also taken its toll on me.



If you want it bad enough, you won't let a little thing like family issues get in the way (unless someone passed away in which case I'm sorry). I've had my fair share of family issues, believe me, but I realized that feeling sorry for myself and the issues my family was facing wasn't helping me achieve anything. You just have to suck it up and focus. Best lesson I learned. 

What occupation are you applying for?

  :yellow:


----------



## babycake21

Received an offer last week out of Montreal for Nursing Officer, I will be continuing my studies at McGill for the next 2 years!  

Congrats to everyone who have received offers!


----------



## MitchS

Hello Militarians, 

Say I want to become a pilot in the CAF - When enrolled into ROTP for that occupation will they send you to a civvy university for a bachelors degree in whatever? Or would they send you to RMC? I'm just not sure if RMC has the degree option for the pilot occupation or not.

By the way I'm excluding the CEOTP program, for now...

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## George Wallace

Nurse to Pilot.  That is some leap you are making.  What happened to your acceptance to Queen's Nursing program?


----------



## PMedMoe

According to the Forces website, Pilot is "RMC eligible".  Meaning, RMC has a degree option for the pilot occupation.


----------



## dcs

Please do  a little homework and don't simply ask without any kind of looking into prior.  

 If you took a look at the forces.ca site and the rmc.ca site, or other earlier posts you would not have to ask.


As many have said earlier.......you are given an offer and can choose to accept or reject.   If you looked into you would know that nursing is not offered at RMC and would have to be civi U.   For pilot unless a very recent change the requirement is simply a degree.

I really think that you need to take a look at these sites and other posts first if you are even considering a career with the military.


----------



## MitchS

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## AmphibousAssult

RETP is almost never filled due to lack of applicants and a lack of exposure on the program. I used this to get my foot in the door before transferring to the reg force. I went with an Eng degree and Inf O. Pick a trade and program that YOU like. I was originally discouraged on this board back when i wanted to go to RMC because people said doing infantry and engineering would be too hard. And that I should give myself a break. Idleness is an infectious and pervasive disease. Do what you want, take what you want, and succeed. otherwise, whats the point?


----------



## MitchS

Hi

In page *three* of this document: http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf It says that for the Pilot occupation, "_Most Degree Programmes_" are available for one's undergraduate degree... Does anyone know more specifically the acceptable degree programs? I would think Physics or Engineering - but would a Biology, Chemistry, or even Life Science degree program at a civvy university be acceptable? I only wonder because "Most Degree Programmes" is really vague.

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## justbud

From my understanding, it really is "most degree programmes" in a broad sense. I was accepted for DEO with a Bachelors in Social Sciences, while a friend of mine studied music and made it through (DEO) as well.


----------



## MitchS

Okay, thanks very much, did you and your friend both do piloting for your occupation?


----------



## justbud

Yes we are both Pilots in training.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Marksman said:
			
		

> RETP is almost never filled due to lack of applicants and a lack of exposure on the program. I used this to get my foot in the door before transferring to the reg force. I went with an Eng degree and Inf O. Pick a trade and program that YOU like. I was originally discouraged on this board back when i wanted to go to RMC because people said doing infantry and engineering would be too hard. And that I should give myself a break. Idleness is an infectious and pervasive disease. Do what you want, take what you want, and succeed. otherwise, whats the point?



Whoever told you that is full of ****.... I know plenty of engineers who are also infantry officers.  A friend of mine was a mechanical engineer from UofT, he finished top of his class in engineering at UofT as well.  Guess what, he is an infantry officer and a company commander at one of the battalions.  He was also Tech Staff for a few years so he did actually get to put his degree to some use.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Marksman said:
			
		

> RETP is almost never filled due to lack of applicants and a lack of exposure on the program. I used this to get my foot in the door before transferring to the reg force. I went with an Eng degree and Inf O. Pick a trade and program that YOU like. I was originally discouraged on this board back when i wanted to go to RMC because people said doing infantry and engineering would be too hard. And that I should give myself a break. Idleness is an infectious and pervasive disease. Do what you want, take what you want, and succeed. otherwise, whats the point?



The person that gave you that advice, especially at that time, has probably dispensed questionable opinion on a number of occasions. Next time you decide to take life altering advice from anonymous people on the internet, check their posting history. Hopefully, next time, you'll possibly realize that they may be a total buffoon and you can go speak to an expert, in person, instead.


----------



## BRIG.GEN4

So, I have tried logging onto the RMC Portal, as I will need to soon, in order to send in and complete my application for ROTP. However, I couldn't log on at all. 

In the last email that I received from Forces was one confirming that they had received my online employment application. In it, they said that I would have to log on to the RMC website and submit the required documents. The email included my Applicant Number, which I used for my password, but the email didn't include my log on ID or anything. I tried to figure out how to log onto the portal by going to their help site. It told me that my ID should be 6 numbers long, starting with the letters, 'id'. I went tho their "Signing In For The First Time" page as well. I have tried everything, but nothing has worked. Please help, I need this desperately.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Have you tried email them, from the support site you visited?

Or phoned them, from the support site?

https://moodle.rmc.ca/hel-aid/ci-ic/it-st-eng.php


----------



## DAA

AWESOME.TACOS said:
			
		

> So, I have tried logging onto the RMC Portal, as I will need to soon, in order to send in and complete my application for ROTP. However, I couldn't log on at all.
> 
> In the last email that I received from Forces was one confirming that they had received my online employment application. In it, they said that I would have to log on to the RMC website and submit the required documents. The email included my Applicant Number, which I used for my password, but the email didn't include my log on ID or anything. I tried to figure out how to log onto the portal by going to their help site. It told me that my ID should be 6 numbers long, starting with the letters, 'id'. I went tho their "Signing In For The First Time" page as well. I have tried everything, but nothing has worked. Please help, I need this desperately.



The RMC Portal for uploading academic transcripts and the ROTP Questionnaire is currently *off-line * until later this month or early Sep.


----------



## McThor

Unfortunately I don't follow a curriculum  . I am working on the SAT and the subject tests now, and I contacted the Ontario homeschooling authority, but they don't know what to do either. Am I SOL or what? Oh well I'll keep on looking for answers. BTW JEDelta, did you use A-Beka or another curriculum?


----------



## ZeiGezunt

I spent three years in Cadets, loving every minute of it, and I'd like to take my military ambition full-time. I've done a bit of research on this site and the RMC website, and it looks like the place for me. My problem is: I have excellent marks in everything except math, I never did much in terms of extracurriculars (Cadets, my shul, Model UN, CISA, Camp Massad) I don't do any team sports, and I have only worked for two years, though I held volunteer positions before that.

With a resumé like this, I can't help but feel I'd just be laughed off. Is it worth it to even apply, or should I try my luck in the Reserves? Could a guy with minimal interest in Chem or Physics even be considered? RMC is one school I'd love to go to, but I don't want to waste my time, especially with an application pending for the Reserves.

I realize I sound paranoid and callow, but I really don't want to go in blind. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> I spent three years in Cadets, loving every minute of it, and I'd like to take my military ambition full-time. I've done a bit of research on this site and the RMC website, and it looks like the place for me. My problem is: I have excellent marks in everything except math, I never did much in terms of extracurriculars (Cadets, my shul, Model UN, CISA, Camp Massad) I don't do any team sports, and I have only worked for two years, though I held volunteer positions before that.
> 
> With a resumé like this, I can't help but feel I'd just be laughed off. Is it worth it to even apply, or should I try my luck in the Reserves? Could a guy with minimal interest in Chem or Physics even be considered? RMC is one school I'd love to go to, but I don't want to waste my time, especially with an application pending for the Reserves.
> 
> I realize I sound paranoid and callow, but I really don't want to go in blind. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Good!  We can put your Reading Comprehension Skills, combined with your Google-fu, to the test and let you read the numerous threads on being accepted to ROTP and life at RMC.  We have topics that will cover every question you asked above, and more that you have yet to think of.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So which threads are these? There must be hundreds on here. If you could point me in the right direction, I'd be obliged.


----------



## George Wallace

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So which threads are these? There must be hundreds on here. If you could point me in the right direction, I'd be obliged.



Guess your Google-fu sucks then.


----------



## Teager

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So which threads are these? There must be hundreds on here. If you could point me in the right direction, I'd be obliged.



Took me about 5 seconds to find this. Start reading.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88248/post-1208560.html#msg1208560


----------



## George Wallace

I apologise.  I have graduated High School and University.  I also got into a business where plagiarism is not appreciated.  I had to do my own study and research.  It is the foundation for what you will face in your future life.  You will not have everything handed to you on a silver platter.  You will have to work for a living.  If you haven't learned that yet, time to learn in preparation for entering university ( not just RMC, but any university ).

All your questions have been asked and answered.  Please use your time to read them.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

I apologise as well. The original post was poorly thought out and, now that I think about, rather unnecessary. Normally research is something I enjoy, but I admit I found the sheer number of threads slightly overwhelming.

At any rate, I'm off to find the answers. Thanks for your help and have a good evening.


----------



## George Wallace

Not a problem.  I am sure you will find a wealth of information to help you with your decisions.


----------



## CadetJ

This is a question that has been nagging me for a while, and even after days of research in the forum, I couldn't find a satisfactory answer. I am a Canadian Permanent Resident on my 4th year in Canada. I would like to apply for RMC as an Officer Cadet during grade 12. I meet all the requirements to join the ROTP program, except for the one where you HAVE to be a Canadian citizen. Now, even if I can hope that my citizenship application will be processed faster than usual, it will still take at least 22 months, which will be May/June of 2015, when I will be in grade 12. obviously during that period, a university application cannot be made. My questions are-
1. Can you APPLY for ROTP at RMC as a permanent resident, if you know you will be a canadian citizen by the time when summer camp or training starts.

2. If the answer to the first question is no, then can I enter UofT or such universities in an engineering course, complete it, and THEN enter RMC and complete ROTP training? Is that allowed?


----------



## jeffb

CadetJ said:
			
		

> 2. If the answer to the first question is no, then can I enter UofT or such universities in an engineering course, complete it, and THEN enter RMC and complete ROTP training? Is that allowed?



Not sure on your first question but for your second, why would you do that? You do not need to attend RMC to be an officer in the Canadian Armed Forces. Do a search for the Direct Entry Officer program on forces.gc.ca. An even better approach would be to join a reserve unit once you turn 17 to help pay for your education at U of T while gaining valuable experience.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

jeffb said:
			
		

> Not sure on your first question but for your second, why would you do that? You do not need to attend RMC to be an officer in the Canadian Armed Forces. Do a search for the Direct Entry Officer program on forces.gc.ca. An even better approach would be to join a reserve unit once you turn 17 to help pay for your education at U of T while gaining valuable experience.



don't you know Jeff... the ring gives us special powers  ;D


----------



## CadetJ

jeffb said:
			
		

> Not sure on your first question but for your second, why would you do that? You do not need to attend RMC to be an officer in the Canadian Armed Forces. Do a search for the Direct Entry Officer program on forces.gc.ca. An even better approach would be to join a reserve unit once you turn 17 to help pay for your education at U of T while gaining valuable experience.



Oh yeah, didn't think of that. So, are you suggesting that I complete my post secondary ed, and then apply in the direct entry officer pro.??
Can you please tell me a bit about the process of doing so..If you have time


----------



## Cui

Play around a bit on Forces.ca, and look for the recruiting centre closest to you. Give them a call, I`m sure they`ll be happy to explain everything to you.


----------



## Private Pyle

I'm trying to find out about this program because I want to get involved in the military but with an education. What I'm wondering is, is ROTP competitive? I'm serving my final year (grade 12) this upcoming year, and I'm wondering if it's too late to apply or can I apply after I leave high school?  Let me know.


----------



## The_Falcon

CadetJ said:
			
		

> This is a question that has been nagging me for a while....blah blah blah, I can't read simple directions on official sources.
> 1. Can you APPLY for ROTP at RMC as a permanent resident, if you know you will be a canadian citizen by the time when summer camp or training starts.



NO!

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

WHO CAN APPLY:

*To apply to the Canadian Forces, you must:
Be a Canadian Citizen.*
Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education. 

I am not sure what is so difficult to grasp about that.


----------



## Conz

Private Pyle said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find out about this program because I want to get involved in the military but with an education. What I'm wondering is, is ROTP competitive? I'm serving my final year (grade 12) this upcoming year, and I'm wondering if it's too late to apply or can I apply after I leave high school?  Let me know.



ROTP is very competitive. Recruiters look for high grades, leadership experience, volunteering, and athleticism. In addition, you must score competitively on the CFAT and, more importantly, your interview. You can apply this September, or you can wait until you graduate (like I did 6 years later). When I first applied for ROTP, my application was unsuccessful and it became apparent that a high GPA was not enough. Peek through some of the threads on this forum about the application process and do some research to see what you're really getting yourself into before applying. Good luck.


----------



## CadetJ

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> NO!
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100
> 
> WHO CAN APPLY:
> 
> *To apply to the Canadian Forces, you must:
> Be a Canadian Citizen.*
> Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
> Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
> Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
> Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education.
> 
> I am not sure what is so difficult to grasp about that.



I have read that  part of the site. I wouldn't be stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first. If you look closely, you will see that my question is not "I am not a canadian citizen, can I apply?" but rather about whether I can join if I know that I will be a citizen by the time I enter RMC. But thank you anyway for pointing that out. I have received satisfactory answers from other people and I am content with what I know for now.


----------



## George Wallace

CadetJ said:
			
		

> I have read that  part of the site. I wouldn't be stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first.



Sorry, but you have already proven to us that you are "stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first"; so don't expect us to treat you like you aren't.



			
				CadetJ said:
			
		

> Before anyone comments about repetition, I would like to confirm that there IS one or two posts about this topic. But I needed slightly different answers due to slightly different circumstances.**



I don't know if you think all others who have asked these questions are clones or not; or whether you just think that you are something special and need to be spoon fed.   Next time you want to admonish someone who is trying to point you in the right direction, think twice and look at your own actions first.  Perhaps it is you who needs the "jacking up".  Your posting history shows anyone who wants to look, what you are.


----------



## The_Falcon

CadetJ said:
			
		

> I have read that  part of the site. I wouldn't be stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first. If you look closely, you will see that my question is not "I am not a canadian citizen, can I apply?" but rather about whether I can join if I know that I will be a citizen by the time I enter RMC. But thank you anyway for pointing that out. I have received satisfactory answers from other people and I am content with what I know for now.



You didn't research or just choose to ignore it.   You cannot apply unless you are a citizen, full stop.  If you do not send in a Canadian birth certificate, or proof of Citizenship with your application, your application will be closed.  If anyone has told you different they are talking out of their ass.


----------



## Stiman

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, didn't think of that. So, are you suggesting that I complete my post secondary ed, and then apply in the direct entry officer pro.??
> Can you please tell me a bit about the process of doing so..If you have time



1- complete degree
2- obtain citizenship
3- with both 1 and 2 in hand, apply as direct entry officer
4- you will start with basic military officer qualification course.
5- complete other phase training to become qualified in our occupation


----------



## CadetJ

Stiman said:
			
		

> 1- complete degree
> 2- obtain citizenship
> 3- with both 1 and 2 in hand, apply as direct entry officer
> 4- you will start with basic military officer qualification course.
> 5- complete other phase training to become qualified in our occupation



Alright, that makes sense. Thank you for answering.


----------



## DAA

DAA said:
			
		

> The RMC Portal for uploading academic transcripts and the ROTP Questionnaire is currently *off-line * until later this month or early Sep.



For those who are considering submitting an application for the ROTP 2014 campaign, take notice!!!

The RMC Portal is still *OFFLINE* and NOT available for uploading your Questionnaire and Academic Transcripts.  <------this is the second step and without it, your CFRC cannot do anything for you!!!

If you plan on applying under the ROTP Program for acceptance in the fall of 2014, I would highly suggest that you HOLD OFF on submitting your application to the CF at this time but ENCOURAGE you to get your ducks in a row for when the Portal does open!!!


----------



## StudentPilot23

DAA said:
			
		

> For those who are considering submitting an application for the ROTP 2014 campaign, take notice!!!
> 
> The RMC Portal is still *OFFLINE* and NOT available for uploading your Questionnaire and Academic Transcripts.  <------this is the second step and without it, your CFRC cannot do anything for you!!!
> 
> If you plan on applying under the ROTP Program for acceptance in the fall of 2014, I would highly suggest that you HOLD OFF on submitting your application to the CF at this time but ENCOURAGE you to get your ducks in a row for when the Portal does open!!!



Is there any difference between sending in the application and waiting or waiting to send in the application?


----------



## DAA

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Is there any difference between sending in the application and waiting or waiting to send in the application?



At this time, I would recommend that you WAIT to even apply.  But while waiting, complete everything "off-line" and have it ready to go!


----------



## Globemaster77

DAA said:
			
		

> 1210 applied for ROTP?  It''s more like 3,000+.......acceptance rate is roughly 15% in total.



I was accepted into the ROTP program this year. I am currently at CMRSJ.

I was told by the staff here that over 3000 applications are received each year... so 1210 for the Atlantic region would be believable.


----------



## tumbling_dice

It's 2013, it's assumed you have a cellphone.  Pay phones are also available and not usually controlled by your staff during FYOP.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

You can also put in a landline if you so desire, though I think I only know of one person who did that in my four years there.


----------



## SupersonicMax

People still have landlines?!


----------



## baseballfan17

I heard from a recruiter that RMC received 3000 applicants and only 500 got accepted or it was 1500 applicants and only 300 got accepted. It was a while ago when I spoke to that recruiter, but personally I think 500/3000 is more logical.


----------



## Portnord

For the original poster dennis7t.life, you may want to keep asking around - real life people or companies if possible.

I've conducted interviews for engineering posts, and although I've occasionally gotten some curious instructions (like shelving CVs with PHDs for being too academic), noone ever mentioned any doubts over previous military experience.

I shared a cube with an ex officer (say 15 or so years ago now). He was plenty competent and I never heard anyone suggest otherwise. I've lost count of the number of people I worked with who served (mandatory or not) in foreign armies. Normally it doesn't even come up except as coffee room conversation.

That's just one personal experience, but so is your uncle's (with all due respect).

Edit for caveat: depending on your service, you might arrive at your new career with no experience that seems relevant to them. You might have to settle for a very junior entry position in that case.


----------



## Ostrozac

There's engineering as a degree, then there's an engineering as a military career. They may be mutually exclusive.

If you get a degree in aeronautical engineering, then serve in the air force as an aerospace engineering officer (AERE) for ten years -- then you may be very marketable on civvie street.

If you get a degree in chemical engineering, then serve in the army as an artillery officer for ten years -- you may be looking at an entry level chemical engineering job, and your skills may be rusty.

So it can depend.


----------



## Portnord

Ostrozac, I was remarking in particular about this part regarding an engineering career (sorry for any confusion):


			
				dennis7t.life said:
			
		

> He told me that it would likely be a negative effect after working with the Forces for 5 years or more. The reason he gave me is because in the Forces, you do what you're told, which means you don't really have a chance of solving problems and working your way out on your own as often.



I never saw any signs in engineering that you would damage your career just by having served and have run into enough people at work (at least one guy was infantry) with prior service to suspect the OP uncle's reasoning has some generous biases. Can your career be delayed? Certainly, but that's a hazard in civilian life too. I know some people who went straight from school to sales, and lord knows when or if they ever designed or tested a thing. They're engineers only by diploma and getting back in to technical work can mean starting at the bottom.


----------



## Pusser

dennis7t.life said:
			
		

> He told me that it would likely be a negative effect after working with the Forces for 5 years or more. The reason he gave me is because in the Forces, you do what you're told, which means you don't really have a chance of solving problems and working your way out on your own as often.



And this conclusion is based on his vast military experience?  Hmm.  This common misperception is complete BS.  Yes, we have a heirarchical structure, but that does not mean we're all mindless automatons who are not allowed to think.  Not only do junior officers get plenty of opportunity to develop solutions to problems, it's expected.  If you're in some $**thole on the other side of the planet, with nothing but what you've managed to bring with you and a critical piece of gear breaks down, your only option may be to fix it with whatever resources you have available (which do NOT include a manufacturer's rep with parts following via FedEx).  As a junior officer, you may be the only engineer that's available and the only thing you've been "told" by the commander is to get that thing working.  There's plenty of opportunity for problem solving and working your way out of things, with the added bonus of danger from the enemy (who may not want you to fix that thing) and the elements.

Your uncle really doesn't know what he's talking about.  The Engineering Departments in ships are often finding solutions to problems in keeping machinery operating that you won't find in any operating or repair manual.  I remember losing the cooling system on the main engine of a ship years ago.  We re-routed the firemain into it so we could get home.  Unconventional, but it worked.


----------



## Loachman

Yup.

Scottie on the Enterprise certainly had to solve a lot of problems, and usually in under an hour. He was no mindless automaton, and neither are we.


----------



## Army25

I have to searching and searching for answers on the forum but I feel my situation is pretty unique. I apologize in advance if this has already been answered.

I am just starting my grade 10 year but am going to be taking grade 11 and 12 courses. I play the highest level of hockey possible and have a 93% average in school. Unfortunately I can't do many extra curriculars besides hockey, but I think the hockey will make up for it (hopefully  ;D). What I'm wondering is:
If I can graduate in my grade 11 year will RMC accept my application for the following year (I'm born in October if that matters)? I would also like to go directly to Kingston to try and make the hockey team  :hockey:  ;D
Do you need second language credits to attend RMC?
Do YOU think I would be too young for RMC?
I would be applying for infantry officer.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scott

Search RMC entrance standards.

Search RMC threads.

You are not unique.

Locked


----------



## ethanab

Hey everyone!
I am very interested in applying to the ROTP program but i just recovered from a PL injury and i gained quite a fair bit of weight.
I am worried about not being able to pass the medical/fitness exam
I know ill be back in my peak physical condition in a couple months
My question. Really is applying late going to affect my ability to get in ? Is it best to wait and be applying at the top of my game?
Also sorry in advance of this was covered i been scoping around but I'm in between lectures atm


----------



## DAA

ethanab said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> I am very interested in applying to the ROTP program but i just recovered from a PL injury and i gained quite a fair bit of weight.
> I am worried about not being able to pass the medical/fitness exam
> I know ill be back in my peak physical condition in a couple months
> My question. Really is applying late going to affect my ability to get in ? Is it best to wait and be applying at the top of my game?
> Also sorry in advance of this was covered i been scoping around but I'm in between lectures atm



Your not even close to applying late.  NOW is the time to submit your application to the CF.  Chances are the processing won't start for another month or two, so you have time to start preparing yourself.


----------



## ethanab

I meant i wish to apply late November or after finals.
Because i want to be a 100 percent. I also do not fully under stand the process and when like the medical exam and interview would occur so i was worried if i wouldnt be ready.


----------



## dcs

Apply now.  This will give you plenty of time to address any potential medical concerns.  Odds are you will not have the interview and medical until the new year.  They can schedule you for the CFAT (Aptitude test) which has to be done earlier anyway.  Take a look at earlier posts... definitely not an advantage to wait.


----------



## ethanab

I have been looking..What is the issue with applying in November? The deadline is January 15 so I do not see the consequences. If you could send a link to the forum location or explain it be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dcs

ROTP 2014 - 2015 os one you can look at but many others. (From this one earlier....(

Take a look at last year posts and other posts by searching. A lot of your questions will be already answered.

As I have said in earlier posts.....  apply now.   Things get delayed and then you can schedule your CFAT, Medical etc without panic.  If there is anything that comes up, it can be dealt with.    You may have to see a medical specialist, or get copies of X-rays and reports ft such things as prior fractures.  Or even as is the case with my son currently in engineering, look into and possibly get laser eye surgery. (and yes there is an eyesight (medical) requirement for engineer... and other trades look into it now)

This will allow you to prepare for the interview and have thought of answers to possible questions and scenarios. 

Go now and talk to the recruiters.... when it is not that busy and perhaps you have the time.  Take a look trough the trade descriptions and requirements academically.  Other son who just graduated and is a pilot took grade 12 physics and chemistry. This meant that he did not have to take in first year at RMC. (And yes arts degrees at RMC require).  If you are making your course selection, or can change you might want to think about...

Do your homework guys and then ask the questions.  But remember that it is the recruiting centre and staff that you should get definitive answers to specific questions.... do not take someone on these forums word for it. (Like comment that you cannot even apply now..)  Second son was told by recruiters that even though trades were indicated as closed, they were still "open" for RMC.

Talk to individuals there and recently graduated about what it is like and military training etc. Both sons have indicated that there are a number of individuals who leave with the reason being that "they did not realize how hard core military" it was.  Individuals  left that did not have the discipline, time management and drive to succeed.  They are training future officers and leaders, and demand, and rightfully so, a lot of the cadets.  Cadets also receive a lot.   I have had other children at Mt Allison, York, McMaster and Windsor Universities, and there is no comparison from a maturity and deportment stand point.

Still early cannot hurt, and it certainly can help.   You don't want to (or I would not want to) be rushed or potentially miss the first selection review board due.  Send you marks in early, and update when new, including min-term received.

And look at the other forums as to what others have had in regards to strong applications.  And remember being "merit listed" only means that you meet the requirements. You still have to compete against every other individual applying for that trade.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## DAA

ethanab said:
			
		

> I have been looking..What is the issue with applying in November? The deadline is January 15 so I do not see the consequences. If you could send a link to the forum location or explain it be greatly appreciated.



There is no issue with you waiting until November to apply, what ever you are comfortable with.  If applying is your intention, then just make sure you submit your application well before the advertised deadline.


----------



## ethanab

Thank you very much  also ...a topic still kinda on this :/ for the like drug test i take alot of supplements and i understand the military as a different drug code thing than the actual ...should i atop taking supplements all together or just tell them what i am taking before the test?


----------



## DAA

ethanab said:
			
		

> Thank you very much  also ...a topic still kinda on this :/ for the like drug test i take alot of supplements and i understand the military as a different drug code thing than the actual ...should i atop taking supplements all together or just tell them what i am taking before the test?



If the supplements are "over the counter" and readily available at your local pharmacy or health food store without a "prescription", there really shouldn't be a problem and it shouldn't be of concern.


----------



## oaktown

Hi there,

I am currently an ROTP student. I was a reservist before switching over and was actually commissioned before taking my ROTP contract. 

My question is this - I know of someone who was also commissioned while attending school, also ROTP and upon graduation they were promoted again to SLT. Is this a special case? Is this going to happen for me? 

Background info: I am MARS, only have my MARS 4 course left to complete. 


Thanks


----------



## schwitz

Im a Cpl trying to give advice to a friends younger sister, just wondering what marks are actually required to join the CF via ROTP? Any assistance on this subject would be most appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## DAA

schwitz said:
			
		

> Im a Cpl trying to give advice to a friends younger sister, just wondering what marks are actually required to join the CF via ROTP? Any assistance on this subject would be most appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!



This year, a minimum academic average of 75% will be apparently be used as the minimum cut line.  I believe this will be based on the Gr 10-11 marks but may include Gr 9, not entirely certain at this point in time.


----------



## mkil

Keep in mind that the minimum will NOT get her a spot.


----------



## DAA

mkil said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that the minimum will NOT get her a spot.



Very true but academics are only one piece of the big puzzle.  The minimum will get you to the RMC academic assessment part, after that, it's all about YOU and how well you sell yourself!


----------



## runormal

When I applied they took the average of my grade 9-12 marks.  2010-2011

I had an overall highschool average of  74% when I applied 3 years ago.  I was declined eventually (was merit listed, and once everyone got offers I got declined) due to academic competitiveness.

If her marks are anywhere near the 75% average, it can't hurt to apply, there is always the CFAT,  extra curriculars and Interview as well.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## qwerty789

Out of curiosity, would anyone from RMC happen to know how often cadets get charged for various offences.

Additionally, how long does this charge stay on your record for? I heard (from different sources) 1, 5, or 10 years.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Depends how much the charge was and what it was for.  If you had administrative action against you this stays on your pers file forever... How do I know this?  Every time someone does a pers file review of me my RMC AA and assortment of other stuff always comes up


----------



## qwerty789

Has this ever held you back in any way or is it something that's rather trivial?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

qwerty789 said:
			
		

> Has this ever held you back in any way or is it something that's rather trivial?



No it has never held me back, nobody cares what happened while I was at RMC, all they care about is that I do my job now and I do it well.

Btw, don't take this message the wrong way, I am not saying go do whatever the you want because it doesn't matter because if you screw up bad enough you will get the boot.  If you did screw up though and you are worried about how it will affect your future career, don't worry so much.  Just understand that you made a mistake and learn from it, it is a training institution and you are there to learn, make your mistakes now because when you are out of RMC things get a whole lot tougher and mistakes become a lot more costly.  Also, don't ever make the same mistake twice.  

If you want to talk about anything specific just PM me.


----------



## FJAG

qwerty789 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, would anyone from RMC happen to know how often cadets get charged for various offences.
> 
> Additionally, how long does this charge stay on your record for? I heard (from different sources) 1, 5, or 10 years.



As to your first question I haven't a hot clue. All court martial and summary trial raw data is collected by the Director of Law/Military Justice Policy and Research on a monthly basis and included in the JAG's Annual Report. Unfortunately the report does not break the data out by units. 

As to your second question see DAOD 7006-1 http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/7006-1-eng.asp and note that under "Removal of an Entry - General" the following:

"An entry relating to a conviction which has resulted in a fine of $200 or less, or a minor punishment, for example, seven days confinement to barracks, shall be removed from a member's conduct sheet:

       upon completion of the later of:
                   six months service from the date of enrolment or re-enrolment; or
                   the member's initial military occupation training;
       upon completion of any period of 12 months during which no conviction has been entered;
       ..."
Any other entry stays on the Conduct Sheet for the duration of your career.

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson

FJAG said:
			
		

> Any other entry stays on the Conduct Sheet for the duration of your career.
> 
> :cheers:



Unless a pardon is granted.

See DAOD 7016-0, http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/7016-0-eng.asp


----------



## Cui

I have always wondered about this as well, will having been charged in the past affect promotions in the future? 

Will a promotion board look more favourably towards a candidate with a clean conduct sheet over someone who has been charged before?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Cui said:
			
		

> I have always wondered about this as well, will having been charged in the past affect promotions in the future?
> 
> Will a promotion board look more favourably towards a candidate with a clean conduct sheet over someone who has been charged before?



I have never seen a promotion board call up a conduct sheet.  Good thing too, or I would have been stuck two ranks ago!


----------



## dapaterson

Cui said:
			
		

> I have always wondered about this as well, will having been charged in the past affect promotions in the future?
> 
> Will a promotion board look more favourably towards a candidate with a clean conduct sheet over someone who has been charged before?



According to CFPAS,



> convictions under the Criminal Code of Canada or the National Defense Act that occur during the reporting period must be detailed in a brief factual statement (including date of conviction) when the conviction results in restricted employment, has an adverse effect on performance, or results in a reduction of rank as a result of a sentence awarded by a service tribunal;
> 
> charge laid against the individual in the reporting period but which has not been resolved within the reporting period will only be mentioned in the PER, in the case of the Regular Force, with NDHQ/DMCSS 2's written authorization and in the case of the Reserve Force, IAW the appropriate Environmental Command order or equivalent direction. Authority will only be granted on an individual basis through DMCSS 2 and normally only when the accused person has freely admitted to all of the particulars after being properly cautioned and afforded the opportunity to consult legal counsel



Thus, it is possible for a disciplinary action to appear on a PER which may in turn influence the board members.


----------



## ARMY_101

http://www.jmc-cmj.forces.gc.ca/en/res-dec.page?


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So I applied for RMC yesterday and am in the process of assembling references and filling out paperwork. Here's the quandary: my Gr. XI transcripts contain several Gr. XII courses that I got excellent marks in. HOWEVER, they also contain a 68% in Math. This year, I've buckled down and raised my Math mark to 89%. 

I applied for Armoured, Infantry, and Social Work. Is it worth it to wait till November when report cards come out, then get the transcript from those, or should I submit the 68% transcript and hope they give me an interview so I can explain? 

Or even more drastically, should I wait till next year to apply so I can use those marks?

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## runormal

November isn't that far away, and SHOULD be enough time to get everything done before the deadline. When I applied originally for ROTP my application was misplaced and I didn't start until late Dec. Throughout the process I continuously brought updated transcripts, midterms report cards. As with you I had a poor math mark the year before

Personally I don't see the harm in applying now and just handing in updated stuff as it moves along. I am not sure how the process has changed as I applied before the new online system. I don't see why anything would change, with you being able to update your marks as they come.

The person with the best answer to this question is probably someone at the CFRC...

Whatever you do, don't wait for next year. If you don't get in this year you don't get in. Just re-apply again the following year.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

I'm just worried that all the spots in my trades will be filled by November (unless RMC doesn't work that way). My recruiter DID say I could drag my feet a little with the transcripts, so we'll se what transpires.

Anyhow, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Oh also if you can-- how would one bring in updated transcripts? I was not aware you could do so.


----------



## runormal

I just brought in an updated original copy and asked them to add it to my file. I also had to do the same thing when I got my g license as well.

Unless rotp has drastically changed in the past year. 
You could apply up until January. Everything had to be complete by mid march. Board sits around April and then offers go out late may, early June.

The real benefit to applying early is you have more time do stuff for the application process. So if there is a snag in medical, the security clearance, you fail the cfat.. There is time to fix these things.


----------



## a_majoor

Presumably the school or local board of education will print the updated transcript for you (usually for a nominal fee), and you can present that in person, or have it couriered or FAXed if you can't do it yourself.

Your trade and positions in RMC are not tightly coupled (to my knowledge), but I might want to ask that question in the interview process. If they are tightly coupled, then your best hope is you get selected by recruiting for your second or third choice.

Best of luck


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Is it possible they might just reject it out of hand if they see the 68%? After all, they have to accept you for processing for you to even get an interview (or so I've heard).


----------



## runormal

When I applied I had failed Advanced Functions MHF4U. I waited until mid terms came out to show that I was now getting an 85 in that class for that exact reason.  ;D

Personally I don't think a 68 Isn't awful, it is by no means good. But if everything is sitting at mid to high 80s + and they see you are re taking it, I doubt that they would decline you just like that. I read on the ROTP thread for the year, that cut off this year is 75% overall average.

When I applied there was a 9 page questionnaire and there was a section specifically for courses failed/retaking and a reason why.  (Again, I have no idea if this form still exists this was pre online). All I did was indicate I was taking the course again because "I didn't try". 

If you are really worried about and want to make the best first impression (As I did), then wait. If not apply now and be prepared to bring updated transcripts from your school as they come. (It cost me like 10$ a transcript for me)  The other thing to add it isn't just grades, I've been told they would rather have someone with lower grades with a lot of leadership experience as opposed to some who just studies all the time and doesn't really do anything outside of school. Sports are good as well.

Have you tried contacting your local CFRC yet??????


Cheers


----------



## DAA

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So I applied for RMC yesterday and am in the process of assembling references and filling out paperwork. Here's the quandary: my Gr. XI transcripts contain several Gr. XII courses that I got excellent marks in. HOWEVER, they also contain a 68% in Math. This year, I've buckled down and raised my Math mark to 89%.
> I applied for Armoured, Infantry, and Social Work. Is it worth it to wait till November when report cards come out, then get the transcript from those, or should I submit the 68% transcript and hope they give me an interview so I can explain?
> Or even more drastically, should I wait till next year to apply so I can use those marks?
> Help would be greatly appreciated.



Go ahead and apply NOW!   As part of the process, you not only have to upload your most recent transcripts but you will also have to complete the RMC Academic Questionnaire and there is an area on that questionnaire where you list "Current year courses" and it even asks for a "grade".


----------



## StudentPilot23

DAA said:
			
		

> and it even asks for a "grade".



Does this mean year of high school (i.e. grade 12) or the score in that class? And do I list all of my 2nd semester courses as well?


----------



## DAA

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Does this mean year of high school (i.e. grade 12) or the score in that class? And do I list all of my 2nd semester courses as well?



If you already have the questionnaire, then it says....

Current Year Courses (High School/College or University): Please list below only those courses that you are presently completing or will complete in the next semester. This area must be filled in if you are currently in school.

There is a "column" for "Grade", so you should be able to comfortably show either a confirmed mid-term grading or something which "you" would consider to be a reasonable outcome once you complete the course.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Good God, this damned tablet. Disregard the above post.

@runormal: I have, and they recommended I apply now and show updated transcripts. My other marks were high 80s-90s, as like yourself I didn't really try in Math class.

I would wait till November, but apparently ARMD and INF aren't really in demand this year, and I'm worried about the spots filling up. 

As to the rest, I think I've got good sports and extracurriculars, it's just that blamed Math mark that's the problem.

By the way, here's another doozy-- anyone got any tips on contacting the Liason Office?  I've been trying to arrange a tour but no one ever picks up the phone or returns my calls.


----------



## GPComd

For your third choice - social worker - you won't be doing that at RMC.
To get into that classification you need an MSW, and no social worker degrees are done at the College.

9er domestic is a mil social worker, got her MSW at Carleton U.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Dang-- is there a chance they might decline my application because of that? Perhaps it implies a lack of knowledge about the military.


----------



## PuckChaser

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Dang-- is there a chance they might decline my application because of that? Perhaps it implies a lack of knowledge about the military.



You're reading too far into it. If they're looking at your third trade choice, they're looking at you as a possible candidate.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Yes, I'm insecure about the strength of my application. But then, I worry a lot. 

I do hear there's no real need for INF and ARMD officers anymore. Is this true, and could it affect my application?


----------



## dimsum

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm insecure about the strength of my application. But then, I worry a lot.
> 
> I do hear there's no real need for INF and ARMD officers anymore. Is this true, and could it affect my application?



Chill out.  Make the application the best you can, go for the trades you want (and not just because they're available and you think you can change trades once in the CAF) and see what happens.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Yeah. Again, I worry a lot, and this is a convenient thing to worry about. Really it's not that big of a deal-- what happens will happen, and if I don't get it in I'll apply until I do.


----------



## lifestronaut

Hi there,

I'm 35 and currently looking at doing an undergraduate degree in engineering.  Is there a maximum age limit for RMC St Jean or RMC Kingston?  Are there many other people around my age that attend RMC?  My high school grades were less than stellar and I thought it might be a good idea to do a prep year at St Jean followed by an engineering program at Kingston.  

Thanks


----------



## DAA

lifestronaut said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm 35 and currently looking at doing an undergraduate degree in engineering.  Is there a maximum age limit for RMC St Jean or RMC Kingston?  Are there many other people around my age that attend RMC?  My high school grades were less than stellar and I thought it might be a good idea to do a prep year at St Jean followed by an engineering program at Kingston.
> 
> Thanks



"Prep Year" is not at your discretion.  If you apply for ROTP, RMC Kingston will preform an "academic assessment" based on the school transcripts you provide.  They are the ones who decide whether or not you are acceptable to attend RMC and also just what your academic standing (Prep Year, Junior or Senior) will be at the time of enrolment.

Other than that, 35 is NOT an uncommon age for some applicants, so you have just as much opportunity/chance as anyone else.

If you choose to apply for ROTP, I would however suggest that you also pursue academic acceptance at a Civilian University, in a comparable program, just so you have some sort of a back-up.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

I'm applying for ROTP as you all know, and I'm currently in the possession of a whole whack of reference and security clearance forms. None of these are mentioned in any official correspondence I've received (only transcripts are) beyond vague references to "core forms" and "supporting documents". What do I do with them? Do I submit them with the questionnaire, do I bring them to the interview, what? 

Also, I have one "general" form and one professional form. The general form asks for three references and appears more "modern" than the other, and the guidelines appear to be different from form to form. 

So: should I fill out the professional form, and print two copies of the general form for personal and educational? Is the professional form outdated, meaning I should print three copies of the general form? Or should I print three copies and fill out the professional form anyway, even though references might overlap?

Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## armyca08

I recall it being on the first page of the online application, did you apply online?

If I recall correctly you will need to eventually submit for a security clearance, I am thinking it is secret for officer, but you need to initially I think do reliability or enhanced reliability, which may be the reason for the references. If I recall you will need what is it 4, which are like 2 personal and 2 professional/school etc.. something like that. 

I think they were needed by the time the interview happened. There are multiple steps.

Having recently also applied online for I think ROTP for comission I sort of recall the forms being mentioned on one of the first pages. While at the end of the application it references to the birth certificate/id and transcripts. 

From what I understand the CFvRC needs those two peices of documentation to determine eligibility or suitability before sending you to the local recruiting real world location. I am thinking at some point you will need to supply the references and other forms as part of the application process. However, as stated they may not be part of the initial application.

If in doubt I suggest you contact the CFvRC or your local recruiting office if there is one. 

You will if I am correct need to get the forms done.


This may help
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_ApplicationProcedure.pdf  <-- note  it is from 2010 though.


Note the last comment down here

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#step1-2



> with the GCKey you can start filling in the Canadian Forces online application form, which will take about 30 minutes. Once your online application has been sent to the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre, a recruiter will send you an email reminding you to mail in photocopies of:
> 
> your birth certificate
> a piece of government issued photo id
> transcripts from your highest level of education
> any proof of trade qualifications or professional licenses, and
> any additional forms required for the job or program you selected.



Note the "remind you" part. 


You may notice there are multiple pages on the online application process. With tabs for each step of the process step 2 goes into more background on part of how your references may be used.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#step2-3


If you applied online I'd suggest checking your email. 

Example looking for something from an email like " eRecruiting@dnd.ca "


----------



## ZeiGezunt

I have my transcripts assembled, I just need to know when to submit the reference forms and which to submit. I guess I'll contact my CFRC for a question this specific (and I have gotten my email, wish me luck).

Thanks for your help though!


----------



## DAA

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> I have my transcripts assembled, I just need to know when to submit the reference forms and which to submit. I guess I'll contact my CFRC for a question this specific (and I have gotten my email, wish me luck).
> 
> Thanks for your help though!



Just "follow" the directions you received in the email which contains the link to the RMC Portal.  Anything over and above submission of the RMC Academic Questionnaire and Transcripts directly to RMC at this point in time, are forms used by your local CFRC only and will eventually go back to them at some point in time.


----------



## DAA

If you are applying for ROTP and are having problems completing the "RMC Academic Questionnaire" where you are not able to "save" the data directly to the form for uploading as a "pdf" file.

You need to "update" your Adobe Reader X program on your computer to the most recent version which is currently Version 10.1.8  The update should be available from the upper menu under "Help".


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> If you are applying for ROTP and are having problems completing the "RMC Academic Questionnaire" where you are not able to "save" the data directly to the form for uploading as a "pdf" file.
> 
> You need to "update" your Adobe Reader X program on your computer to the most recent version which is currently Version 10.1.8  The update should be available from the upper menu under "Help".



When I first uploaded my forms to the RMC portal 4 of my 6 forms were unable to successfully upload. Luckily, I was able to get them uploaded successfully (albeit a week later). Just bringing this problem up to see if there is any way to avoid this for people who have yet to upload their forms.

If there is no obvious solution to this problem, the only thing I did differently the second time was use a different browser. Good Luck!


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> When I first uploaded my forms to the RMC portal 4 of my 6 forms were unable to successfully upload. Luckily, I was able to get them uploaded successfully (albeit a week later). Just bringing this problem up to see if there is any way to avoid this for people who have yet to upload their forms.
> 
> If there is no obvious solution to this problem, the only thing I did differently the second time was use a different browser. Good Luck!



It could be an issue with the upload size.  While the portal does say *"•All files must be saved as PDF and no larger than 6MB"*  I would be more inclined to think that the "total" upload size should not exceed the 6MB limit inorder to prevent time outs from their servers.  The Academic questionnaire should be minimal and less than 1MB itself, so when scanning your academic transcripts, do it in the recommended "grayscale" and also NO larger than "150 dpi".

They are also experiencing "browser" issues as you mentioned.  They are having problems with "Safari 5" and some "IE" users, so the current recommended browser is "FireFox" (Mozilla) and Google Chrome should work also.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> It could be an issue with the upload size.  While the portal does say *"•All files must be saved as PDF and no larger than 6MB"*  I would be more inclined to think that the "total" upload size should not exceed the 6MB limit inorder to prevent time outs from their servers.  The Academic questionnaire should be minimal and less than 1MB itself, so when scanning your academic transcripts, do it in the recommended "grayscale" and also NO larger than "150 dpi".
> 
> They are also experiencing "browser" issues as you mentioned.  They are having problems with "Safari 5" and some "IE" users, so the current recommended browser is "FireFox" (Mozilla) and Google Chrome should work also.



Okay so Safari 6 should be added to the list of problems because that is what I was using (and all my files were grayscale and under 6MB). Firefox is what I used when it worked so there you go!


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Okay so Safari 6 should be added to the list of problems because that is what I was using (and all my files were grayscale and under 6MB). Firefox is what I used when it worked so there you go!



You can report the problem with "Safari 6" directly to RMC by emailing this to   support@rmc.ca   Please "specify" that you are using the "ROTP Link provided by CF Recruiting".


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> You can report the problem with "Safari 6" directly to RMC by emailing this to   support@rmc.ca   Please "specify" that you are using the "ROTP Link provided by CF Recruiting".



Okay, I will do that.


----------



## Fadiko

Hey guys!

Another year for application at RMC. How are you guys doing so far? How far are you into the Application?
I have received my e-mail with a link for an Academic Questionnaire, but guess what? There's no Applicant Number!!!

 Are you kidding me?

Anyone else having this problem? In any case, I hope for the others the best of luck in making it into what I consider
Canada's Most Prestigious University.

Long Live the Great White North!!


----------



## Fadiko

Uhmm I got the e-mail specifying the Academic Questionnaire, but the applicant number seemed to be nowhere in sight. Anyone
else having this problem?

Also, in the last question they ask "Why do you want to Join RMC?" And they give 2 FULL pages to answer. Do we have to write up all these 2 pages?


----------



## Goose15

Fadiko said:
			
		

> Uhmm I got the e-mail specifying the Academic Questionnaire, but the applicant number seemed to be nowhere in sight. Anyone
> else having this problem?
> 
> Also, in the last question they ask "Why do you want to Join RMC?" And they give 2 FULL pages to answer. Do we have to write up all these 2 pages?



Reply to the email and let them know (politely) that you did not receive an applicant number and they will send it to you.

You may may write as much or as little as you want.


----------



## Goose15

Fadiko said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Another year for application at RMC. How are you guys doing so far? How far are you into the Application?
> I have received my e-mail with a link for an Academic Questionnaire, but guess what? There's no Applicant Number!!!
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? In any case, I hope for the others the best of luck in making it into what I consider
> Canada's Most Prestigious University.
> 
> Long Live the Great White North!!



I replied to your post on another thread.

People with similar questions ask them here : 
RMC Portal Issues and Academic Questionnaire problems ->
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/112516.0.html


----------



## Fadiko

My apologies, I will do so right away.


----------



## Goose15

Fadiko said:
			
		

> My apologies, I will do so right away.



PM sent.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

I had the exact same problem, just reply to the e-mail asking for your applicant ID number!


----------



## a.schamb

Is anyone else having issues with the PDF of the questionnaire not resizing the font? Text over 3 lines is currently being cut off.


----------



## Goose15

Assuming you downloaded the one from the link and NOT an old one, I would recommend making sure your adobe downloads are up to fate.


----------



## Goose15

date


----------



## Goose15

Unless you have a different solution DAA


----------



## Goose15

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having issues with the PDF of the questionnaire not resizing the font? Text over 3 lines is currently being cut off.



If the updates didn't help email: support@rmc.ca


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Assuming you downloaded the one from the link and NOT an old one, I would recommend making sure your adobe downloads are up to fate.





			
				a.schamb said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having issues with the PDF of the questionnaire not resizing the font? Text over 3 lines is currently being cut off.



Yeah, I had the same problem on my laptop with the font size not updating properly and found updating my Adobe Reader program fixed the issue.

http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## Goose15

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had the same problem on my laptop with the font size not updating properly and found updating my Adobe Reader program fixed the issue.
> 
> http://get.adobe.com/reader/



Glad to hear that worked!


----------



## a.schamb

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Assuming you downloaded the one from the link and NOT an old one, I would recommend making sure your adobe downloads are up to fate.



This worked, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Duff.11

Here is my situation. I just recently applied for RMCC through the ROTP program. I want to pursue a degree in Psychology at RMCC with my top 3 trades being MPO, PLT and INT.
I work 20-30 hours a week, I participate in many high school sports and attend a boxing/jiujitsu club 6-8 hours a week. I am fluently bilingual and am in very great shape. I've been Captain in a couple sports teams, which, in my opinion, displays characteristic of a leader...

Here's the shitty part;
I didn't really start caring about school until last year. I am currently in my fifth year taking 12U Physics, Chemistry, English and French. My average last year was 89% but only ONE of those courses were 12U. I estimate my 6 12U course averages will be roughly 78-83% after my completion of this 5th year. 
I am seeking opinions on wether or not you believe I could be a successful candidate or not..
any opinion is appreciated. I realize the CFAT results and interview are very important to my admission. CFAT is scheduled for a few weeks from now. I am confident in my ability to make an impact in the interview as well.

Thanks everyone.

Duffy


----------



## Goose15

First off good luck on the app! Unfortunately it really is impossible to say whether or not you will be a successful applicant.

Remember though, if you don't get in this year but you truly want to be a member of the CAF, you can reapply to ROTP while attending a civilian college until you graduate. If you don't get in before you graduate you can apply for DEO. Just work on your grades as well as becoming a more competitive applicant overall and apply until you get in!


----------



## Ajraddatz

Even 78% is significantly higher than many people who were accepted to RMC when I was there. Keep in mind that there are four pillars of RMC - academics, leadership, bilingualism and athletics. Even if you aren't fantastic in one, you can make up for it - both during the application process, and when you're there. Don't let a weaker standing in one area get you down too much.


----------



## StudentPilot23

There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to achieve an 85%+ in your high school courses. Push yourself. If that means working only 20 hours or less a week then do that. You have to strike a balance between work, school and athletics. Don't go crazy on only one thing, they like to see a well-balanced candidate. Talk to your manager at work and see if they'll lower your hours for you because you're applying to RMC. Don't set yourself a limit like 83%, push yourself beyond what you think is possible. Heck I had no idea I could pull off all 90s in my second semester of grade 11. The courses are not impossible, and people have gotten 90s in them before, so go for it! Work hard, stay focused, don't do drugs and good luck on your application!


----------



## Dark Chivalry

I tip the scales at 30 years, and am looking again with interest at ROTP. I have a myriad of relevant experience, including a few different uniforms and chains of command. I'm a great candidate for the CF and leadership in general. I'd go for DEO, but I simply lack the degree. I went to Civ U for a full year, years back, and just didn't find it engaging at the time. The hybrid approach of RMC seems like a better fit.

In any case, the challenge of RMC has always been appealing, especially the required athletics and bilingualism. I'm curious as to what I could expect as an independent adult entering into the culture of RMC. The FYOP experience is one thing, I'm just curious as to culture and just how limited OCdts are when it comes to weekend passes, free time, etc. I have no qualms about sacrificing free time and liberties (see experience) for studies and service, I'd just like an idea of what exactly I'd be giving up.

If I could make contact with an older OCdt attending RMC currently, or a third or fourth year OCdt that would be great. I'd appreciate some honest answers that are perhaps better suited to PM. FYOP ends, but what are the day-to-day adults at RMC are used to? I've been to college and faced some very restrictive timelines and a beast of a schedule and come out just fine. I realize that RMC is quite a unique experience both in the post-secondary studies area, and the military atmosphere. Anyone care to give me some insight, or an insider's perspective?


----------



## William Dillon Otter

What marks do you need for the military College?


----------



## Goose15

William Dillon Otter said:
			
		

> What marks do you need for the military College?



http://www.rmc.ca/index-eng.php


----------



## DAA

William Dillon Otter said:
			
		

> What marks do you need for the military College?



Minimum academic average of 75% Snr Year Applicants and 70% for Jr Year Applicants.


----------



## dcs

For how your marks are calculated call and talk to recruiting centre. DO not take anyone posting here as gospel. 

Two sons were accepted to RMC. One has graduated recently and pilot, other in Civil Engineering and Construction Engineer.

Both were told by recruiting centre that mark going forward was average from grade 10 - grade 12.  Were actually told mark that was going forward. Were both told that they were looking for individuals who demonstrated consistent high academic achievement.  This rather than someone who can "turn it on only when required".  Perhaps it helped that both had three maths and two sciences, but again talk to recruiting centre.

It may have changed since the younger one went through the process, but it does make sense.

As all RMC students have to take calculus and physics and chemistry  (even arts students), they may insist that all ROTP also and possibly DEO as well... but perhaps not....    Talk to the recruiting centre... And do realize that even if they currently say a certain thing that policies and requirements can change.

When it goes to a review board items that while not a requirement may be viewed very positively.   It is clearly in your best interest to make yourself the most attractive applicant that you possibly can be.


----------



## Dark Chivalry

I'll post a few questions that perhaps anyone could answer:

Do you need a weekend pass to leave campus? (post-FYOP)

Since OCdts do not need jobs while studying, are weekends devoted mostly to self-guided study and free time (assuming no organized event is occurring)?

Is the social scene fairly insular? In my experience, specialized trainees (esp. in stressful programs) tend to band together for everything from study groups, hanging out, dating, and carpools/road trips.

Do the various years socialize with each other, or does seniority and or rank make this awkward/cliquey?


----------



## Goose15

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101236.0
:cheers:


----------



## Goose15

BeBraveBeProud said:
			
		

> Now, if I were planning on applying to ROTP through a Civillian University, would these requirements still apply? Also, if I apply for ROTP or RMC after completion of one year of University, would these requirements still apply? And if so, how would I go about acquiring them? Online Course maybe?
> 
> Any information would be great.



As someone has applied out of college (an American one at that) I can tell you that applicants from colleges are judged on an individual basis. And that RMC will be more interested in your college marks than your high school marks, although they may still look at them.

As with everything though, YMMV.


----------



## Messerschmitt

People are in ROTP as pilots by attending a music degree. So yes, pretty much any degree will do. If you happen to currently attend a degree as ROTP, and find another area you are more interested in you can always write a memo to request a degree change, as long as your schooling years doesn't over extend because of the new degree.


----------



## Goose15

MitchS said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> In page *three* of this document: http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf It says that for the Pilot occupation, "_Most Degree Programmes_" are available for one's undergraduate degree... Does anyone know more specifically the acceptable degree programs? I would think Physics or Engineering - but would a Biology, Chemistry, or even Life Science degree program at a civvy university be acceptable? I only wonder because "Most Degree Programmes" is really vague.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mitch



First, this link is incredibly old and while there may be some accuracies it should most definitely not be a primary source of information. 

Second, speak to a recruiter about your specific occupation's "preferred degrees" as these may be different than "acceptable degrees". This difference can actually mean the difference between a valid and invalid ROTP contract on your end. (PS: This is not meant to scare anyone, just meant to be informative.) 

Third, as far as I have been able to gather from recruiters and these forums, the only UNacceptable degrees for occupations such as pilot, infantry, etcetera are Kinesiology degrees. This could easily have changed (again) though, so again speak to a recruiter!

Fourth, good luck!


----------



## SkyHeff

To add a little more to what Goose15 was saying: In order to pursue ROTP for Pilot, the current ROTP entry standard is that an applicant must attain unconditional acceptance into an 'ideal' degree program. As a Direct Entry Officer, a wider variety of degree options are accepted.

Contact your local recruiting centre to find out what the current ideal degree choices are.


----------



## Fadiko

Did anyone else notice that the moodle link on the RMC website is broken? What seems to be the problem?


----------



## dangerboy

Fadiko said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice that the moodle link on the RMC website is broken? What seems to be the problem?



Moodle sometimes goes down. It was working on Saturday and I suspect that it will be up and running Monday morning.


----------



## veryniceguy

Hi I'm trying to get into the RMC and on PDF im filling out I have to choose an occupational Preference and I don't understand what most of them mean. I've looked them. Please help and here are my options.


00178 - 21 - ARMD - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00179 - 22 - ARTY - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00180 - 23 - INF - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00181 - 24 - ENGR - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00182 - 31 - ANAV - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 9
00183 - 32 - PLT - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 12
00184 - 39 - AEC - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00185 - 41 - AERE - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00187 - 43 - EME - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00189 - 46 - AF ENGR - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00190 - 49 - PHY TH - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 9
00191 - 51 - DENT - DEO/ROTP - VIE 4/VIE 10
00192 - 48 - HCA - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00193 - 52 - HSO Receptor - MOC - No VIE
00194 - 54 - PHARM - DEO/ROTP - VIE 4/VIE 9
00195 - 57 - NUR - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00196 - 55 - MED - DEO/MOTP - VIE 5/VIE 12
00197 - 56 - BIO - DEO - VIE 6
00198 - 58 - SOCW - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 9
00200 - 61 - CHAP(P) - DEO/MCTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00201 - 62 - CHAP(RC) - DEO/CTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00203 - 66 - PAFF - DEO - VIE 6
00204 - 67 - LEGAL - DEO/MLTP - VIE 4/VIE 13
00207 - 71 - MARS - DEO/ROTP - VIE 8/VIE 12
00208 - 72 - PSEL - DEO - VIE 6
00210 - 75 - MUSC Receptor - MOC - No VIE
00211 - 74 - TRG DEV - DEO - VIE 6
00213 - 82 - INT Receptor - MOC - No VIE
00214 - 81 - MPO - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00328 - 78 - LOG - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00340 - 83 - CELE (AIR) - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 9
00341 - 84 - SIGS - DEO/ROTP - VIE 9/VIE 13
00344 - 87 - NCS ENG - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00345 - 88 - MS ENG - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10
00346 - 89 - NAV ENG Receptor - MOC - No VIE


----------



## PMedMoe

I suggest you do some research on the various trades at www.forces.ca.

And Mods, perhaps this should be moved to one of the RMC/ROTP threads?


----------



## Towards_the_gap

So let me get this straight. You are applying to get paid to get a university degree (also paid for) at one of the top education institutions in the country, and afterwards potentially lead up to 30 soldiers in combat, yet you go to an anonymous, unofficial website to have some random bloke spell out the occupations for you?

I'll be that chump.

The first number is the MOSID, just a code for the trade.
The second number is the MOC, again just another code. Don't worry about those numbers.
The third column is the abbreviated name for the trade. I'm not going to spoon feed you and tell you what they all are.
The fourth column is the entry plan, either Direct Entry Officer (off the street) or ROTP (surely you know what that is).
The fifth column describes the initial contract for either entry plan. The Variable Initial Engagement.


----------



## veryniceguy

haha thanks for the help. cheers!


----------



## nn1988

Does TOS length remain unchanged going NCM > CO and vice versa?


----------



## krokodil21

Hi guys. I am new to this forum, been lurking around for some time now.  Since i am new to this forum, i will give you guys some general information about me. I am 15 years old with good grades, and some sport related activities, and some volunteer work done. My question is, what do you think my chances are of getting into ROTP? I know right now there are ton of ROTP applicants, but I'm hoping when i apply in about a year and a half(I'm turning sixteen in a few months)that there will be less competition and the number of applicants will go down. I am currently getting a 83% average, I was on the cross country team, I am currently taking swimming classes,( At bronze cross right now) I haven't got many volunteer hours done, i picked up garbage this one time. in the next year and a half I'm hoping to beef up my application, by doing more volunteer work, and going for more sports teams, also joining clubs that involve leadership, also increasing my grades. Currently my occupational interests are 1. Pilot( I'm not sure this will be a realistic goal because of all the people applying for this position) 2. armored officer 3. artillery officer. what do you guys think my chances are of getting in as a pilot, and if not pilot, my other two options. tnx


----------



## Goose15

No one can tell you your chances. That question has been asked with the same answer many times. Good luck in your endeavors but please read before you post next time.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

With that answered I will lock this.


----------



## kelsia

Hello,

Would you guys mind giving me some advice/predictions regarding my chance of getting admitted into the ROTP program?

Here's my info:
- Year 1, currently studying Honours Bachelor of Science in University of Toronto Scarborough (average of 3.30 SGPA)
- IB Diploma graduate
- Alberta High School Diploma Graduate - English (63%), Physics (68%), Math 30 (92%), Math 31 (95%), Chinese (94%)
- lots of extra-cirriculars, including cadets, yearbook club (high school), chinese school, kumon math program, wing chun, currently holding two positions of two clubs at my University, and being a civilian instructor at a cadet squadron.


I am really scared because my English mark and my Physics mark are especially low.

Thanks for any advice/predictions.


Kelsia


----------



## generalmeng

What do you want to apply for?


----------



## Chelomo

Even with only those marks, you come up with a 82.4 average, which is decent. If you do well during your first semester at university, you can append your university marks to your file, and they will get taken into consideration in your merit list ranking. 

Nobody can tell you "what your chances are", since it all depends on this year's crop of applicant and number of available positions, but from what I can see things are not as bad as you think. One thing that could help you would be getting job experience.

Bottom line, make your application as competitive as possible, and work hard. After all, you can always reapply next year if it doesn't pan out. Also there's a bit of luck involved, I just got in and my CEGEP grades were rather substandard, but because the other parts of my application were pretty competitive, I managed to snag a spot, probably from someone who dropped out of the program would be my guess.


----------



## kelsia

generalmeng said:
			
		

> What do you want to apply for?



I applied for Pilot and Aerospace Control Officer as my second choice.




			
				Chelomo said:
			
		

> Even with only those marks, you come up with a 82.4 average, which is decent. If you do well during your first semester at university, you can append your university marks to your file, and they will get taken into consideration in your merit list ranking.
> 
> Nobody can tell you "what your chances are", since it all depends on this year's crop of applicant and number of available positions, but from what I can see things are not as bad as you think. One thing that could help you would be getting job experience.
> 
> Bottom line, make your application as competitive as possible, and work hard. After all, you can always reapply next year if it doesn't pan out. Also there's a bit of luck involved, I just got in and my CEGEP grades were rather substandard, but because the other parts of my application were pretty competitive, I managed to snag a spot, probably from someone who dropped out of the program would be my guess.



I see. Thank you very much. Glad to know that I can re-apply if I am not getting admission this year.


----------



## Chelomo

Yeah, though as I'm sure you're aware, Pilot is a very competitive trade. Manage your expectations accordingly.


----------



## curious22

I have to ask the question:
How can an individual be strong in Math but not in Physics? There are very "intertwined" and I would think that Physics would be helpful in becoming a Pilot.


----------



## generalmeng

curious22 said:
			
		

> I have to ask the question:
> How can an individual be strong in Math but not in Physics? There are very "intertwined" and I would think that Physics would be helpful in becoming a Pilot.



Math has a lot of memorization while physics involves concepts. What I notice from a lot of my students in the past, many of them tried to memorize physics. The result of that is, they get overwhelmed and poor performance.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

-75% average in all marks for all my years put together but on track for at least an 80 average this year
-member of student council, chair of the clubs and organizations committee 
-member of the towns youth council, director of external affairs 
-Master of Ceremonies at both organisations Talent Shows  
-captain of the Improv team 
-work as a swimming instructor 
-strong suits  are law and english
-average in the sciences 
-barely scratch off a pass in math
My choices were Infantry, Armored, and Artillery and I put my stuff in October
How do you guys think I will stake up? Anything else I should put under my belt?


----------



## generalmeng

Looks good, just be confident and be yourself. If this is what you want to do, does it matter what the challenges are?


----------



## zulu95

As mentioned before it all depends on who else is applying that year. Remember that you are fighting for a spot against every other applicant from across Canada, to give an example of how competitive that is when I went through the process they were taking 35 people on as Infantry officers, 10 as Combat Engineers and 10 in Armored. 

What this means for the applicant is that you are never ever "Good Enough." If you can get better grades do it, if you have time to add more extra curriculars  then go out and get some. Go get a part time job or take part in activities that give you skills that you can transfer over to the forces. Go to the gym and get in the best shape of your life, practice taking an interview and figure out exactly what your reasons are for joining. Learn everything you can about the trades you are applying for. There is always a way for you to improve yourself and it is up to you to find the motivation to give 110% every day.


----------



## kelsia

I have just been called to take an aptitude test in January. I asked them about my academic profile, and they said that RMC categorized mine as suitable! So excited but so worried at the same time.  :-[


----------



## McG

veryniceguy said:
			
		

> 00189 - 46 - AF ENGR - DEO/ROTP - VIE 6/VIE 10


That one should be "CONST ENGR".  The AF Engr occupation is gone.


----------



## TTB4570

Question to anyone with information relevant to this issue:
What is the general turn-around time from RMC after one has submitted their Academic questionnaire and transcript? and, Is there anyway I can contact RMC directly?

I am asking this because i sent my AQ and transcript to RMC around early mid-November and after receiving an auto E-mail stating that they have received the aforementioned, I have received zero communication from: North bay, My local recruiting center or RMC. (I have sent 2 emails to north bay asking if any word has reached them from RMC, Spaced around 2 weeks apart, but had no response to those emails as well.)

Can anyone assist me? as you can imagine, this is kinda worrying for me. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> Question to anyone with information relevant to this issue:
> What is the general turn-around time from RMC after one has submitted their Academic questionnaire and transcript? and, Is there anyway I can contact RMC directly?
> 
> I am asking this because i sent my AQ and transcript to RMC around early mid-November and after receiving an auto E-mail stating that they have received the aforementioned, I have received zero communication from: North bay, My local recruiting center or RMC. (I have sent 2 emails to north bay asking if any word has reached them from RMC, Spaced around 2 weeks apart, but had no response to those emails as well.)
> 
> Can anyone assist me? as you can imagine, this is kinda worrying for me.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



You do realize that they are still on Christmas Leave so don't expect an answer.


----------



## TTB4570

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You do realize that they are still on Christmas Leave so don't expect an answer.



To be honest, I actually _didn't_ know that, but thank you for the speedy reply.
So the entirety of Recruiting is on leave right now?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Pretty much the whole CAF is on Christmas Leave...


----------



## TTB4570

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Pretty much the whole CAF is on Christmas Leave...


alright, thank you for the clarification, do you happen to know when they will return?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Next week I do believe...


----------



## Deleted member 59086

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> North bay, My local recruiting center or RMC. (I have sent 2 emails to north bay asking if any word has reached them from RMC, Spaced around 2 weeks apart, but had no response to those emails as well.)



Yeah I'm on the same boat my local CFRC just before the christmas break told me to call North Bay after the leave was over


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Listen up all future RMC grads and listen clearly, RMC/Military in general is painfully slow at processing your applications.  When I applied for ROTP thru RMC I was accepted to a number of other universities as well.  I waited around for months to hear if I had been accepted into RMC, meanwhile I had other universities knocking on the door telling me I had been accepted and wanting to know if I would attend or not.  I was about a week away from replying to Mount Allison in NB saying I would go there when I finally got a call from my recruiting center telling me I had been accepted.  I applied in November and was only told I was accepted into the program around end of May/early June so you do the math.  

One more thing, this is the military you are dealing with, not some civilian university that only wants your money.  RMC/ROTP gets a tonne of applications every year, far more applications then the available spots in the program.  With this being said, understand that the military doesn't need you, it's up to you to convince the recruiters otherwise.  Be patient and work with the recruiters and if you want it bad enough you will get in.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Listen up all future RMC grads and listen clearly, RMC/Military in general is painfully slow at processing your applications.  When I applied for ROTP thru RMC I was accepted to a number of other universities as well.  I waited around for months to hear if I had been accepted into RMC, meanwhile I had other universities knocking on the door telling me I had been accepted and wanting to know if I would attend or not.  I was about a week away from replying to Mount Allison in NB saying I would go there when I finally got a call from my recruiting center telling me I had been accepted.  I applied in November and was only told I was accepted into the program around end of May/early June so you do the math.



I think most of us (or at least those of us who did our homework) understand that this takes a long time and patience is virtue, but my problem is it seems people who applied AFTER me got their interviews and medicals done BEFORE me and I have no idea what that means if it means anything ???


----------



## George Wallace

Sinha said:
			
		

> I think most of us (or at least those of us who did our homework) understand that this takes a long time and patience is virtue, but my problem is it seems people who applied AFTER me got their interviews and medicals done BEFORE me and I have no idea what that means if it means anything ???



Are you under the impression that the date that you submitted an application is the governing factor to acceptance to RMC?  If so, you are wrong.  It is an application process where the "Best qualified" candidates will be selected from those submitted before the cut-off date.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Sinha said:
			
		

> I think most of us (or at least those of us who did our homework) understand that this takes a long time and patience is virtue, but my problem is it seems people who applied AFTER me got their interviews and medicals done BEFORE me and I have no idea what that means if it means anything ???



I wouldn't read into it too much... ps, just because they did their medical and interviews doesn't mean they actually got accepted


----------



## DAA

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> Question to anyone with information relevant to this issue:
> What is the general turn-around time from RMC after one has submitted their Academic questionnaire and transcript? and, Is there anyway I can contact RMC directly?
> I am asking this because i sent my AQ and transcript to RMC around early mid-November and after receiving an auto E-mail stating that they have received the aforementioned, I have received zero communication from: North bay, My local recruiting center or RMC. (I have sent 2 emails to north bay asking if any word has reached them from RMC, Spaced around 2 weeks apart, but had no response to those emails as well.)
> Can anyone assist me? as you can imagine, this is kinda worrying for me.
> Thank you for your time.



From the time you "upload" your documents to the RMC Portal, to the time your local CFRC is notified that you have been found "suitable" for the ROTP program, is running at 45-60 days, give or take.

If your application is currently held at your local CFRC, they can commence your processing at their discretion without having received the academic assessment indicating suitability.


----------



## thom0944

Hello everyone, I am new to this website and had a few questions to share. I recently applied  for the Regular Officer Program under the Air Force category around late November 2013 and received an email from the RMC to complete my questionnaire. I completed the form and sent my transcripts of my high school and college on December 2nd 2013. 

Would anyone please let me know how long will the application process take or to get a reply from RMC regarding if I am accepted or rejected. I am aware that it was holidays but the curiosity is growing on to me. Regardless if I got accepted or rejected would it still be possible to apply in the NCM field if I did not get into the officer position? Also would the RMC send a reply or notify me if I were rejected

I would appreciate if someone could let me know. Thanks!


----------



## The_Falcon

thom0944, I merged your topic with this one as DAA has provided the most recent (reliable) information in regards to your query.

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## thom0944

DAA said:
			
		

> From the time you "upload" your documents to the RMC Portal, to the time your local CFRC is notified that you have been found "suitable" for the ROTP program, is running at 45-60 days, give or take.
> 
> If your application is currently held at your local CFRC, they can commence your processing at their discretion without having received the academic assessment indicating suitability.



Does this mean that since my RMC application is still processing I can go to my local CFRC and continue with step 2 of the application? Please correct me if I type anything wrong but the last time I went to my local CFRC the recruiter said that the next step of the application can only be done once the RMC decides if I am eligible or not to get in. 

To put things short, since I have submitted my RMC questionnaire can I hand in the second part of the application to my local CFRC including birth certificate, etc. and book an appointment for the aptitude test? Or do I need to wait to receive an email stating to to book an appointment? 

RMC application sent: Dec 2, 2013

Thanks!


----------



## DAA

thom0944 said:
			
		

> Does this mean that since my RMC application is still processing I can go to my local CFRC and continue with step 2 of the application? Please correct me if I type anything wrong but the last time I went to my local CFRC the recruiter said that the next step of the application can only be done once the RMC decides if I am eligible or not to get in.
> 
> To put things short, since I have submitted my RMC questionnaire can I hand in the second part of the application to my local CFRC including birth certificate, etc. and book an appointment for the aptitude test? Or do I need to wait to receive an email stating to to book an appointment?
> 
> RMC application sent: Dec 2, 2013
> 
> Thanks!



Seeing as you only submitted your documents on 2 Dec 13, give it until around 17 Jan 14.  If you have not received any notification by then, I would suggest you get back in touch with your local CFRC and press the matter.

The turn-around time is starting to shorten itself up and I believe is now in the 30 day range, give or take.  Regretably, it is a slow and painful process.

*****SPECIAL NOTE FOR ROTP APPLICANTS*****

If you applied for ROTP prior to 1 Nov 13, uploaded your documents to the RMC Portal and have not heard anything since, you need to start asking questions NOW!!!!!


----------



## thom0944

DAA said:
			
		

> Seeing as you only submitted your documents on 2 Dec 13, give it until around 17 Jan 14.  If you have not received any notification by then, I would suggest you get back in touch with your local CFRC and press the matter.
> 
> The turn-around time is starting to shorten itself up and I believe is now in the 30 day range, give or take.  Regretably, it is a slow and painful process.



Thank you for the quick reply! Also one more question regarding the RMC application. If by any chance I did not get accepted into the RMC could I still apply as a NCM and continue on with the application process i.e- reliability screening, aptitude test, etc.

Like you mentioned I will wait until the 14th of Jan and if I won't get any notification I shall contact my local CFRC.


----------



## DAA

thom0944 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the quick reply! Also one more question regarding the RMC application. If by any chance I did not get accepted into the RMC could I still apply as a NCM and continue on with the application process i.e- reliability screening, aptitude test, etc.
> 
> Like you mentioned I will wait until the 14th of Jan and if I won't get any notification I shall contact my local CFRC.



Absolutely, it's referred to as "re-orienting the applicant".  So, should you be found unsuitable for ROTP or not selected in competition later on down the road and if you so desire, you can change your application over to NCM on request.


----------



## Goose15

Honestly just do you best and be confident. No one can tell you what your competitiveness is as there is no clear line for that. And worrying about it is a waste of time. This has been said many a time on these forums if you did a quick search you would see that. Stop the ridiculous worrying and just prep for the interview, CFAT etc.


----------



## Pusser

You are what you are.  Don't try to be something you are not.  The best thing you can be in order to succeed* is to be yourself.  In my opinion, you sound like a pretty good candidate.  Perhaps there are a few things that could be tweaked, but I don't think there are any drastic changes necessary.  Do not, however, sacrifice academics for extra-curriculars and/or volunteer work.  And don't burn yourself out - that won't do anyone any good.  Having said that, if you have the time, getting involved again with cadets could be beneficial.

If it makes you feel better, I am a UofT grad (Scarborough as well), but my GPA was considerably less than yours and I was not in an honours program.  My only extra-curriculars prior to enrolling in ROTP were sports (generally one at a time), cadets and the Reserve (again, not both at the same time.  I never had a part-time job (only full-time jobs in the summer) before ROTP.  In fact, I only ever needed a part-time job AFTER I got into ROTP (the pay really sucked then - still does I believe)  ;D.  Mind you, I graduated over 25 years ago and getting into the CF then does not seem to have been as tough as it is today (there were still waiting lists though).


*I consider success to include happiness, a positive outlook and individual fulfillment.  These things do not necessarily lead to higher rank and pay.  In fact, I have made some choices over the years that have actually held me back, but which I don't regret for one moment.  They were the right choices for me at the time.  I have not progressed in rank at the same rate as some of my peers, but I am still married to my first wife (of over 20 years), my children still talk to me and I live a pretty comfortable life nevertheless.  The best part is that my higher-ranked peers who were my friends when we were all sub-lieutenants are still my friends now.


----------



## Dissident

One of my recruit has asked for a reference letter, which I am quite happy to help with as he has been a fantastic troop.

While putting some thoughts into this and doing a bit of google research, I found that what I had in mind is pretty close to the advice found here:

http://www.universityaffairs.ca/the-ubiquitous-reference-letter.aspx

Anyone with advice here? I'd like to give that troop the best chance.

Thank you,


----------



## Journeyman

I'm curious what you believe is missing from that linked article that you believe could be improved upon here.  Seems pretty straight-forward to me.
         :dunno:


----------



## The Bread Guy

One tip:



> RMC reference letter - Help for the *writter*



Spell check can be your friend, especially in this kind of a "trust me, I think he's a great guy" kind of letter.


----------



## Dissident

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm curious what you believe is missing from that linked article that you believe could be improved upon here.  Seems pretty straight-forward to me.
> :dunno:



I know that I don't know what I don't know. 

I'd rather ask and be sure than be worried that I missed something.


----------



## Dissident

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> One tip:
> 
> Spell check can be your friend, especially in this kind of a "trust me, I think he's a great guy" kind of letter.


Indeed.


----------



## DAA

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> One tip:
> 
> Spell check can be your friend, especially in this kind of a "trust me, I think he's a great guy" kind of letter.



On that note, here is an honest to goodness true life experience.........

Career Manager interviews.  All the interviews were complete and as the senior ranking person in the occupation, I met with the CM's last to get a de-brief on my staff and what the plan ahead was for them and to address any concerns.  Had a Sgt that requested an OUTCAN posting and a "Letter of Recommendation" had been sent up for consideration so I asked what the chances were.  The response I received, "Yes, they do have all the checks in the boxes and would make an ideal candidate.  However, the letter of recommendation was so littered with spelling, punctuation and gramatical errors, that it was a clear indication to us, that not much thought or consideration went into it.  So they won't be considered for an OUTCAN any time soon."     :facepalm:


----------



## a-ulrich

Hello,

I will have completed my vocational training as an electronics technician this July, it's a 4 year program part time school and part time work, where I am working as a technician for RUAG Aviation...now here's the thing, I'm in Switzerland! I have dual (Canadian and Swiss) citizenship and now I just sent in my application to the forces as I plan to return to Canada after I get my certificate this July. I'm 22 and will be 23 this November in case you're wondering. Been in Switzerland the past 6 years now but before that I was in Canada where I also attended the Air Cadets program for 3 years.

I applied for the following positions: Pilot, Air combat system officer, and intelligence. 

You may ask why Pilot? Well my Dad is a civilian Pilot and although I don't have my license yet (lack of funds and time to do it officially) I can fly and do have a pretty good background in the topic. 

I am fit and quite active, so not worried there, I also speak English, French and German (only it's a pity I couldn't include that on the application...). My main concern is that although I have a post secondary education, I don't have a certificate showing completion of secondary school as I moved here after my completion of grade 10 in BC then finished my secondary here, but you don't get a certificate for it here in Switzerland. Instead, when completed, you are allowed to write a test and then enter into your chosen post secondary education program. In almost every technical field one goes through the vocational schooling system as they want you to have both theory and practical knowledge in case you're wondering why I didn't just get my BA from the start.

So with this in mind, what are my chances of being selected for the ROTP? I know it's hard to say, but being currently in Switzerland...and the vocational schooling....will they just throw the application aside because of this?


----------



## The_Falcon

50/50 same as everyone else.  You will either be sucessful or you won't.  The only way to find out is roll the dice.  If you want further information, read Scott's post about unique snowflakes.

Locked

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca


----------



## Wolseleydog

Just one quick comment, from someone who both graduated from military college (a classified number of years ago) and has written a couple of reference letters for young people who successfully got into RMC: over and above the (quite sound) recommendations about an academic letter of reference in the posted link, remember that an ROTP application is a *military* application -- they are looking for military appitude as well as academic, in particular, leadership potential.

The more you can include upon military potential in general, and leadership potential in particular, the better.  As always, the more specific you can be, with supporting examples, the more convincing you will be.


----------



## topgear

Hey everyone, hope everyone is rocking out! I am just posting this as to get opinions from everyone. I know that when it comes to extracurricular activities, everyone is different. That being said, is there such a thing as a "preferred" extracurricular activity. The reason I say that is because most of mine are involved with working part time and leisure sports. I did volunteer a lot, but that was a while back, like 4 years ago, so does it even count anymore. I have some leadership experience as i was a supervisor once at a theme park, responsible for  a 30 odd crew, but that job was seasonal and finished up 2 years ago. I guess what I am trying to ask is are there any extracurricular activities that "shine" more than others. My main concern is that I don't wanna come across as superficial, by signing up on a bunch of different extracurricular activities just before as I apply, so as to try and beef up my application. So any and all insight is appreciated and welcome.

Thanks in advance, and until then keep at it!


----------



## Goose15

As long as you are signing up for something because you want to help and/or truly enjoy it, that is not superficial. Do what you enjoy and/or believe in and not what you believe "will just help your application" and you will be just fine.


----------



## topgear

Hmm, sounds good. Thanks Goose!


----------



## Goose15

topgear said:
			
		

> Hmm, sounds good. Thanks Goose!


You're welcome, good luck with your application


----------



## DAA

topgear said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, hope everyone is rocking out! I am just posting this as to get opinions from everyone. I know that when it comes to extracurricular activities, everyone is different. That being said, is there such a thing as a "preferred" extracurricular activity. The reason I say that is because most of mine are involved with working part time and leisure sports. I did volunteer a lot, but that was a while back, like 4 years ago, so does it even count anymore. I have some leadership experience as i was a supervisor once at a theme park, responsible for  a 30 odd crew, but that job was seasonal and finished up 2 years ago. I guess what I am trying to ask is are there any extracurricular activities that "shine" more than others. My main concern is that I don't wanna come across as superficial, by signing up on a bunch of different extracurricular activities just before as I apply, so as to try and beef up my application. So any and all insight is appreciated and welcome.
> Thanks in advance, and until then keep at it!



Everything on the RMC Academic Questionnaire counts, no matter how long ago it occurred!  Just remember, that questionnaire is submitted directly to RMC and is intended for their use.  So should you happen to embellish a bit or sign up for extracurricular's for the sake of signing up and then later on down the road, you happen to receive an ROTP offer and end up attending RMC.  

Guess what may very well come back to bite you?


----------



## topgear

Hmm, good call. I guess the best thing to do is sign up for things I enjoy and stick with them, rather than doing something that will just be a waste of everybody's time. I think I will rather sign up for fewer activities that I would enjoy, rather than a bunch which I won't.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## TheCanadian

Hello i am looking in to joining the military and i am wondering what are the requirements to go to rmc and if i do go to rmc can i become a Army communication and information specialist.


----------



## George Wallace

TheCanadian said:
			
		

> Hello i am looking in to joining the military and i am wondering what are the requirements to go to rmc and if i do go to rmc can i become a Army communication and information specialist.



Excellent questions that you should be asking a councillor at a CFRC.

You can find more info by reading the posts in the RMC, CMR, ROTP  Threads:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?board=56.0



Topic LOCKED


----------



## mdawson0709

Hello, this is my first time posting on the site and I was wondering if anyone could answer a few questions I have about the ROTP program with which I have applied for (sent my academic questionnaire and transcripts in).  I had a 75% average in high school (gr.10-gr.12) and am currently in my first year of University with roughly a 70% average.  I have however played sports at the Team Alberta level, coached numerous teams and been given numerous commendations as a result of my excellence in athletics.  I also had a full time Job during the work week in my summers during high school, along with a part-time job on the weekends that I worked at during both school and summers.  Beyond that I have done 40 hours of volunteer service.  Clean record (no criminal record or anything like that).  

My questions are..
1. Are my grades going to kill me or will my athletics/ leadership and work experience make up for it?
2. Are there ways for me to boost my chances now that I have already applied? for example if I get to the physical test and interview, if I do particularly well during those phases will that help?
3. How long does it take/ how does RMC contact you? and do they contact you to inform you that you have been denied acceptance?
  
Thanks for your time!


----------



## mdawson0709

Forgot to add that I applied for bachelor of Arts and Sciences.  the trades were Infantry, Armour and Artillery officer, in that order.


----------



## Chelomo

1. It's hard to say, but grades are definitely a big part of what they look at. That said, it's not everything. 

2. I would really really strive for improving my average, you start with a clean slate in university, make use of it. Not to mention that by working hard, A- average is within reach of most people. The physical test is actually more of a medical, so you can't really "do well" on it, but it's no secret that the interview is the most important part of the evaluation process in terms of your position on the merit list. 

That said, if your marks are judged "non competitive" they might not even put you through the process, so again, bring up your average. I got selected with a 75% average in high school and a bad history in college, but before I applied I had managed an A average for a year, which definitely helped me out.

3. There's a whole process, first they evaluate your file to see if you're eligible for either civilian or RMC ROTP, then if your file passes the preliminary examination, they'll send it to your local CFRC who will take over for testing. You'll have to write the CFAT (an aptitude test), then pass a medical exam and then finally pass an interview, and depending on how you do in each category, you'll get placed on the merit list somewhere, which is where they pick people according to their trades and competitiveness for job offers.

So in short, as far as time goes, when I went through the process it took about a week for the preliminary assessment of my file to come back, then over the next 2 months or so I appended a bunch of necessary documents to my file. They usually try to schedule the CFAT in the morning, with medical and interview in the afternoon, so testing can take as little as one day (though you might wait for it) under optimal circumstances. From there it's hurry up and wait. I do believe they contact you if your file is deemed non-competitive, but not if you get merit listed and don't get a job offer.


----------



## KerryBlue

mdawson0709 said:
			
		

> 1. Are my grades going to kill me or will my athletics/ leadership and work experience make up for it?
> Thsi year grades are more important then ever. I finished high school with an overall 81% average, have two years of Uni experience with my average being at about a 74%. I have tons of sport, hockey all my life, provincial level football etc. and when doing the academic suitability my application was killed because of one grade 11 mark (math) that was too low. So no sport does not make up for grades. At least not this application year.
> 2. Are there ways for me to boost my chances now that I have already applied? for example if I get to the physical test and interview, if I do particularly well during those phases will that help?
> Not really, to get a medical and interview you have to pass the first hurdle being the academic suitability. If they do not deem you academically suitable for ROTP your SOL.
> 3. How long does it take/ how does RMC contact you? and do they contact you to inform you that you have been denied acceptance?
> It took them about a month to send me an email saying I was declined for this year.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## CDFALRMAN

my application was killed because of one grade 11 mark (math) that was too low.  [/quote]

I am really surprised you are not suitable becos of grade 11 math. I always thought if your  grade 12 marks are good enough, then it supersedes the low marks and with strong EC, you get through.


----------



## KerryBlue

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> I am really surprised you are not suitable becos of grade 11 math. I always thought if your  grade 12 marks are good enough, then it supersedes the low marks and with strong EC, you get through.



Its apparently new this year for uni transfer students, I think Goose has some insight as well as DAA.


----------



## DAA

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> my application was killed because of one grade 11 mark (math) that was too low.
> 
> I am really surprised you are not suitable becos of grade 11 math. I always thought if your  grade 12 marks are good enough, then it supersedes the low marks and with strong EC, you get through.



Gr 11 Academic/Applied Math is pretty much a "core" requirement for all degrees.  If you don't achieve a 75% average for the Gr 11, then they will look for an equivalent or higher level Math at the Gr 12 level or an Advanced type of Math at the College/University level.  So if your mark is borderline (ie; low 70's) but the remainder of your core subjects are stellar (ie; high 80's and up) and you have strong EC, they might push you through.

So my guess would be that your Math mark, was probably somewhere in the 60's or lower.....and the other required core subjects may have been high 70's, low 80's.


----------



## mdawson0709

Thanks for all the useful input from everyone! really helped clear some things up.


----------



## Gingey222

I really want to be in the ROTP program and hopefully RMC. Im starting grade 11 next year and i'm starting to take my grades more seriously. I'm signed up for all the courses i need for a general arts degree but i don't know the minimum  percent average to get into the ROTP program as well as RMC. What is the minimum percent average for RMC and ROTP?


----------



## Transporter

Gingey222 said:
			
		

> I really want to be in the ROTP program and hopefully RMC. Im starting grade 11 next year and i'm starting to take my grades more seriously. I'm signed up for all the courses i need for a general arts degree but i don't know the minimum  percent average to get into the ROTP program as well as RMC. What is the minimum percent average for RMC and ROTP?



I don't know the answer to your specific question but I'm sure someone here does and will chime in. However, let me just say that perhaps you're going about this all wrong. I know you're probably just curious, but suffice to say that the better you do academically, the better your chances are of being accepted to RMC. So instead of wanting to know what the minimum requirement is, I'd recommend you not worry about that and instead just focus on doing the best you can this year and next. Oftentimes, knowing the minimum requirement tends to make that the target, which it shouldn't be. If you really want it, go get it! 

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Goose15

Read this: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/pp-mep-eng.php

75 is the official "minimum" but unless you have OUTSTANDING extracurriculars that will not get you in. Don't focus in the minimum. Work on getting the best marks you can as well as volunteering and extracurriculars.


----------



## Gingey222

I'm a 16 year old in grade 10 and i really want to go to RMC for a general arts degree. Im starting grade 11 next year and i've already picked my courses. For my elective courses i picked, 

-World History, 
-Understanding Canadian Law,
-Genocide and Crimes Against Humanity, 
-Introduction to Anthropology, Psychology, Sociology 
-Grade 11 gym   
  
so i was wounding if elective courses have any effect on getting in the program you want?


----------



## Goose15

Gingey222 said:
			
		

> I'm a 16 year old in grade 10 and i really want to go to RMC for a general arts degree. Im starting grade 11 next year and i've already picked my courses. For my elective courses i picked,
> 
> -World History,
> -Understanding Canadian Law,
> -Genocide and Crimes Against Humanity,
> -Introduction to Anthropology, Psychology, Sociology
> -Grade 11 gym
> 
> so i was wounding if elective courses have any effect on getting in the program you want?



Read this: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-cpa-eng.php

On top of the requirements: study hard and make good grades, have good extracurriculars, as well as good work/volunteer experience.


----------



## alx12345

Hello there, i am 21 years old and i am very undergrade for my age and i feel uncertain for my future, grade 9 in french, 10 in math and 11 in english, there was so many BS that happend in high school so i got extremly unmotivated and left school for 3 years... With no goal in mind, but i willing to go back in school to get the requirement to get in RMC for space science, but i was wondering if i have to be a genius to get a chance to get in RMC? Accept rate? ???

Thanks.


----------



## Goose15

1) Fix your grammar.

2) If you are willing to get the requirements, do it.

3) They are looking for well-rounded people. So study hard but also volunteer and join a sports team. Also, try to get leadership experience.

4) Acceptance rates are simply numbers to scare off the weak.

5) Do some searching. Your question has been asked and answered.

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## The_Falcon

1) you have to be able to communicate effectively in either French or English.
2) you need to have completed whatever the minimum requirements are, listed on the recruiting website (usually a highschool diploma), with fairly competitive (ie high) marks.
3) you need to search more and post less.  We will not hold your hand, and there is more than enough information available here and on official sources. 

Locked.


----------



## CCL

Hey, there. I was wondering, for all those who've applied and been merit-listed for ROTP, have you received your full acceptances? Is it too late for more people to get accepted now? I'm still waiting on mine and I was just wondering if I'm not in or if there is still time.

Thanks!


----------



## OblivionKnight

Apparently the second round of selection was on Monday (May 5th). What's left are the "top-ups" that occur later on. I've been merit listed but haven't heard anything as of yet. Sometimes people who have received ROTP offers turn them down for whatever reason, so there is some hope.


----------



## PMedMoe

This thread might be of interest to you: http://army.ca/forums/threads/111313.0


----------



## carefree

I called my file manager yesterday. The selections haven't trickled down from Ottawa yet and she doesn't expect to have any word until late this week, in to early next week at the earliest. It will take some time to be contacted from this round.


----------



## George Wallace

Please, for the love of God; if you are trying to apply for acceptance to a school of higher learning, at the very least spell correctly.  Why would any university want to accept someone who spells like they are in Grade 2?


----------



## Metzgermeister

Im 20 years old, graduated high school in 2011, with an average of 70, took 2 years off, went to college for half a semester before realizing that my program wasnt what i wanted. Personal circumstances over the past month have made me realize that becoming part of the Canadian Military is what would make me the happiest as well as the proudest. 

However I realize that there are prerequisites before I do apply, which are my current goals, before the deadline of Jan 2015. I would like it if you guys could help me achieve my goals, and give me as much constructive feedback as possible it would be really appreciated.

I do realize academics are critical, which is why ive been taking online courses to increase my overall average as well as getting my final 3 university credits. However from what i understand, extracurriculars where leadership has been exercised also greatly improves my chances of being accepted even though my academics are far from perfect. 


My credentials are as follows.

- Organizing Weight Training club at my High School
- Volunteer coach for the Special Olympic Powerlifting team since March 2014
- Volunteering at a Hospital since March 2014
- Captain of my AA Hockey Team for 4 Years
- Own and operate a successful Exterior Painting business
- Certified Personal Trainer

Its far from impressive but its a start, I will be updating this thread until I am accepted, not so much as to ask questions but to keep me focused and on track. I am currently living on my own, with 2 full time jobs and 1 part time job so time is stretched a bit hahaha ill try to update it as often as possible.


----------



## yoaa2

I think your profile is good! The only thing is your marks... I think you need minimum 75% of average to even be considered...And with an average of 75% i think your chances are still low... As an example, I am currently in High School, I live on my own -3000 km away from family-, I work full time and I have an average of 95.  I was captain of my hockey teams for a few years, and  I did some volunteering for a few organizations as well as being part of the student council for 4-5 years in a row... I learned english in about a year and i did some other stuff too...

And I didn't make the first round of selection, I am currently waiting for the second round... 

Anyway keep working hard and I believe you have some potential!


----------



## DexOlesa

I was a bit of an outlier I guess. I was 24 had done one semester of university. Had done my pilots license. I had an avg of 85 in high school, but terrible marks in university. I made it in first round selection. I had no student council, or varsity team captain or any of those sought after high school credentials. Just a bit of life experience. Do everything you can to make yourself competitive, I'm not suggesting otherwise, but don't sell yourself short or assume you aren't going to make it. Its not just about high school marks its about suitability for the job you are applying for. You are applying for a job not just a slot in a university.


----------



## Metzgermeister

yoaa2 said:
			
		

> I think your profile is good! The only thing is your marks... I think you need minimum 75% of average to even be considered...And with an average of 75% i think your chances are still low... As an example, I am currently in High School, I live on my own -3000 km away from family-, I work full time and I have an average of 95.  I was captain of my hockey teams for a few years, and  I did some volunteering for a few organizations as well as being part of the student council for 4-5 years in a row... I learned english in about a year and i did some other stuff too...
> 
> And I didn't make the first round of selection, I am currently waiting for the second round...
> 
> Anyway keep working hard and I believe you have some potential!



awesome man! where are you from? good luck


----------



## Metzgermeister

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> I was a bit of an outlier I guess. I was 24 had done one semester of university. Had done my pilots license. I had an avg of 85 in high school, but terrible marks in university. I made it in first round selection. I had no student council, or varsity team captain or any of those sought after high school credentials. Just a bit of life experience. Do everything you can to make yourself competitive, I'm not suggesting otherwise, but don't sell yourself short or assume you aren't going to make it. Its not just about high school marks its about suitability for the job you are applying for. You are applying for a job not just a slot in a university.



great input thanks


----------



## 123

You're a product. If the market is saturated then you need to stand out. Best bet would be to get into an 'in demand' trade.

Think about what every other recruit would be bringing to the table then beat them.


----------



## KerryBlue

123 said:
			
		

> You're a product. If the market is saturated then you need to stand out. Best bet would be to get into an 'in demand' trade.
> 
> Think about what every other recruit would be bringing to the table then beat them.



Best bet would be to keep your mouth shut seeing how you haven't written the CFAT and sure as hell have no knowledge of the inner workings of CAF recruiting. 

OP don't pick an "in demand" trade just because you think it will get you in faster. Pick something you see yourself doing in 5-10 years time and being happy. If ROTP doesn't work out there are other avenues available, RETP, DEO etc, so just keep trying to improve yourself.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

For those still waiting, I am aware of two people who received acceptance at RMC this week. The first was accepted onto ROTP at RMC St-Jean (move to RMCC at Kingston for years 2-4) and the other was initially ROTP at Civ-U but then changed to ROTP at St-Jean too.


----------



## DAA

Ex-Pat FlagWagger said:
			
		

> For those still waiting, I am aware of two people who received acceptance at RMC this week. The first was accepted onto ROTP at RMC St-Jean (move to RMCC at Kingston for years 2-4) and the other was initially ROTP at Civ-U but then changed to ROTP at St-Jean too.



At this point in time, those would probably be "ROTP-Juniors", who need to attend "prep" year (CMR St Jean) prior to attending RMC or commencing their undergrad studies.  I believe that final round selections are scheduled for 2 Jun.

Good luck to those still waiting.......


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

No - they're both doing Year 1 at CMR before doing years 2-4 at RMC. Both are Ontario HS graduates and neither need CEGEP1.


----------



## DAA

Ex-Pat FlagWagger said:
			
		

> No - they're both doing Year 1 at CMR before doing years 2-4 at RMC. Both are Ontario HS graduates and neither need CEGEP1.



Must be a "space available" thing then as Jr selections were done just last week.  Anything is possible these days.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

They both received notice of their selection on Monday of this week


----------



## DAA

Ex-Pat FlagWagger said:
			
		

> They both received notice of their selection on Monday of this week



Any idea what occupations?


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

My son is going in to Air as Aerospace Controller, the other is also Air as ACSO.


----------



## Ajraddatz

When I was at RMCSJ there were three categories of people (note that junior/senior only corresponds with how they were addressed at the college): 

Preps who were Quebec students who needed CEGEP or from other parts of the country who required upgrading. This was their first out of two years at RMCSJ.

Juniors who graduated high school and did not need CEGEP, who took first year there and then moved on to RMCC for 2nd-4th years. This was their first out of one year at RMCSJ. This was also the most populated group out of the three when I was there.

Seniors who were preps the year before, who filled the various bar positions. This was their second out of two years at RMCSJ.


----------



## Epelix

Hello. I'm currently in grade 11 and I was thinking about applying for ROTP to get into RMC in grade 12.
My grades seem to be good ranging from 86% to 99% so I'm not too worried about that.
I also know that leadership is another important factor for acceptance however I don't know how many things I need to do to portray that.


I was in air cadets from grade 9 to the end of grade 11 but I quit that at grade 11 because I felt I needed more time for school.
I have about 50 hours of volunteer work from a thrift store I volunteered in and my church.
I was in badminton from grade 8 to the end of grade 10 but I also quit that at grade 11 because I was busy with school work.

So basically I have cadets, 50 hours of volunteer, and 1 sport that contributes to portraying leadership.
However I quit cadets and didn't participate in any sports in my grade 11 year. That definitely doesn't sound it's enough so for next year, I'm planning to participate in badminton and cross country. I'm planning to participate in grad planing organization in my school. I'll also be doing some volunteer work in the summer from my local community as well as in my church.

Would that be enough to portray leadership?

If not should I join cadets again? (I really regret quitting it)


----------



## George Wallace

You can begin by learning how to do RESEARCH.  Try reading this thread that your question has been added to and see what others have been told of their chances of acceptance into ROTP.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Epelix said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm currently in grade 11 and I was thinking about applying for ROTP to get into RMC in grade 12.
> My grades seem to be good ranging from 86% to 99% so I'm not too worried about that.
> I also know that leadership is another important factor for acceptance however I don't know how many things I need to do to portray that.
> 
> 
> I was in air cadets from grade 9 to the end of grade 11 but I quit that at grade 11 because I felt I needed more time for school.
> I have about 50 hours of volunteer work from a thrift store I volunteered in and my church.
> I was in badminton from grade 8 to the end of grade 10 but I also quit that at grade 11 because I was busy with school work.
> 
> So basically I have cadets, 50 hours of volunteer, and 1 sport that contributes to portraying leadership.
> However I quit cadets and didn't participate in any sports in my grade 11 year. That definitely doesn't sound it's enough so for next year, I'm planning to participate in badminton and cross country. I'm planning to participate in grad planing organization in my school. I'll also be doing some volunteer work in the summer from my local community as well as in my church.
> 
> Would that be enough to portray leadership?
> 
> If not should I join cadets again? (I really regret quitting it)



You should think about getting a part-time job.


----------



## Epelix

I meant to name my post "Illustration of Leadership" instead of "Possibility of Acceptance to RMC". I just simply forgot to rename it. I think that's why my post was moved into this thread because of the title. I didn't mean to ask for my possibility of acceptance. I just wanted to know what specific things would be consider portraying leadership and how much of it I need.



			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> You should think about getting a part-time job.



That's probably a good idea. I forgot that jobs would also be beneficial in portraying leadership.

So would having part-time job, cadet experience, 50 hours of volunteer, and 1 sport that contributes to portraying leadership be enough?


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

The four pillars of RMC teaching are academic, athletic, leadership and bilingualism - how do YOU satisfy these? It sounds as if you've got the academic side sorted, but your questions imply that your understanding of leadership could be better - until you understand the military's view on leadership, no amount of resume building will help. Note, in my experience there is no "ideal" set of resume items that can guarantee entry

What is leadership? Leadership is about getting others to willingly work for you, it's about building teams to do tasks, getting the task done and at the same time developing the skills of the people working for you; it's about looking after your people more than yourself and it's about setting an excellent example so that your team want to be you; leadership is about respect - your respect for your team, and you earning their respect. Being brutal, how does leaving cadets early, having approx 15 hours per year of community service and being a lapsed player of an individual sport help? 

Basically you need to be able to present yourself as a more "complete" person, who has wider experience than just academics. Yes, academics are vital, however don't sacrifice the other areas in favour of concentrating on academics alone. Would rejoining cadets help? Possibly, but only if you admit to having made a mistake and throw yourself fully into the program - you need to be looking for a senior cadet NCO position to gain experience at taking charge. Would your thrift store experience help? Again, it could: what experience did it give of leading teams, of getting a team to do your bidding? How do you solve problems? How do you cope with changing circumstances? How do you react to stress? How do you act in the face of adverse criticism? All of these, and more, influence the art of leadership and cannot be demonstrated by some magic formula on your resume, it'll be down to your performance in interview and your abilities to show you're someone the military wants.

Good luck


----------



## Alex540

Hello guys,

Here is my story,

I applied in October 2013 to enter the Military and Strategic Studies Program available in Kingston. I was at the time a first year student in International Law at the University of Montreal (About to start my 2nd year). My average was really good and my file was also competitive. I passed all the test: aptitude, interview and medical (I even payed 200$ to do a full eye exam and a urine/blood test because my first choice was Pilot). I gave my last papers in early April 2014 and since then I'm waiting... 

I called a few times to get information about my application and around May 20th, they told me that my medical files was back from Ottawa and on June 12,  they put me on the merit list.

We are in July now and no phone call...I don't understand..Is it too late? My application was really good I mean, I have a 20/15 eyesight, my average in International law was B+ (85%), I aced my aptitudes test (that's what the sergeant told me), no diseases, no allergies, no drugs, etc.  Even my high school average is above 85% and I have the physics and chemistry requirements.

Anyone can enlighten me?

Thanks for your time.

PS: I also had some troubles last year when they "lost my papers" and closed my application by mistake. 

Sorry for my poor English, it's my third language.


----------



## McDavid

If you have time go down to your recruitment center (if not then call them) and ask about the selection date. Hopefully they'll be able to tell you when the selection date is and how many positions they will be filling. My recruitment center had a long list printed out at the main desk of every career with the selection dates and number of positions next to it. Keep in mind that the selection date is the date they start reviewing everyone's completed application so it may take up to two weeks if not a bit longer to get the call.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DAA

Alex540 said:
			
		

> Anyone can enlighten me?



Chances are, it's too late for ROTP at this point in time unless they have last minute cancellations/offers turned down.

If you "really" want to become a Pilot in the CF and want a "subsidized education", then I would highly suggest that you contact your CFRC immediately and ask to have your application converted over to CEOTP-AEAD Pilot which could greatly improve your chances of still being selected this year as CEOTP Selections are not scheduled to take place until 23 Jul.

But you need to do this NOW as you will be required to write the Seneca College Entry Exam which will be administered by your local CFRC.

Good luck!


----------



## khyh

I am going into Grade 12 next year, and want to know if I should consider RMC as an option.
I am a 5'2" girl about 105 pounds. I can run a 6min30sec mile, 16min 3km, plank for over 1.5 minutes comfortably, do some chin ups, 20-30 push-ups easily, and 50-60 sit-ups in a minute. I can carry someone heavier than me (150 pounds?) I consider myself decently strong for my size. I play soccer mostly (we won league championships this year), and Ultimate Frisbee and field hockey (city champs last year), and used to compete in track and field. I have done up to Level 10 Swimming and Bronze Star/Medallion/Cross lifeguard courses. I am a fast sprinter and decent at endurance. 
I have never been in cadets, so I don't exactly have that military experience.
I am an excellent student with a 96/97% average, and I take AP courses. I have achieved 5s in Calculus AB, Chemistry, and Biology and am taking Physics, English and Calculus BC AP courses next year. I was Top Student last year in Grade 10 and have always been in Top 10. I have certificates of accomplishments from a bunch of math contests (AMC, CNML, ASMA, Pascal, Fermat, Cayley, Hypatia, Galois, and Fryer). I have won awards at Exploravision and Science Fair. I also took Web Design for two years so I am skilled with Adobe CS5: Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver etc. I am a Textiles/Sewing student and made a wool coat/blazer and evening gown and sew as a hobby. I'm the type of student that doesn't need to study that much to get good grades, which can be good or bad depending on how you see it. 
I have a Service Award for volunteering at my school. I volunteer at elementary schools planning and running afterschool programs such as teaching piano, art programs, reading programs, cooking programs, and soccer programs. I have High Five leadership training working with kids, and have CPR A and C. I have volunteered over 300/400 hours for the Catching the Spirit Youth Society over the past six years. I was selected as a Peer Leader in 2012 and underwent leadership training and first aid. I plan and lead overnight weekend environmental stewardship camps. I am also on the Youth Council for that. I work as a Skating Instructor with the city park board part time because I used to figure skate. I have done various work experience positions at a pharmacy, a university lab, and at an industrial company where I worked with 3D design computer modelling under engineers. I am certified with SolidWorks 3D design software. I have played piano for over ten years and achieved Level 10 RCM. 
I am a Chinese Canadian immigrant so I speak fluent English and Cantonese and am conversable in Mandarin and French (just high school) with basic reading and typing skills.

I'm not really looking for the answer of "Will I get in?" since I've read enough forums to know that there really isn't an answer, though I'd like to know if I should bother applying I guess. My main question is would I be tough enough to survive RMC if I go there. Would I meet the RMC physical training and standards? Is life there extremely tough, mentally and physically? Would people recommend that I go?

For me, I feel that the CF would give me purpose in life, since I really don't know what direction I want to go and there are a lot of options out there for me. I like that RMC is so structured and scheduled and challenging. I want the discipline because it could potentially push me to reach my full potential. But it's also the type of thing that could make or break me, so I'd like to know how you'd think I'd handle it if you've undergone it before. Also, what could I do to improve?


----------



## PMedMoe

khyh said:
			
		

> I'm not really looking for the answer of "Will I get in?" since I've read enough forums to know that there really isn't an answer, though I'd like to know if I should bother applying I guess. My main question is would I be tough enough to survive RMC if I go there. Would I meet the RMC physical training and standards? Is life there extremely tough, mentally and physically? Would people recommend that I go?



I'd say go for it.  



			
				khyh said:
			
		

> Also, what could I do to improve?



Given what you've posted here, not a heck of a lot.


----------



## khyh

LOL thanks. Is that coming from personal experience? Could you tell me more about life there and the pressure? I've heard that breakdowns are very common and the life is exhausting. How many people drop out?


----------



## Journeyman

khyh said:
			
		

> Is that coming from personal experience?


Yes, PMedMoe is also a short girl.


----------



## khyh

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, PMedMoe is also a short girl.



CALLING ME SHORT? I'M FUN SIZED. >
but actually, would my height/size be an issue with physical training?


----------



## DAA

khyh said:
			
		

> I'm not really looking for the answer of "Will I get in?" since I've read enough forums to know that there really isn't an answer, though I'd like to know if I should bother applying I guess. My main question is would I be tough enough to survive RMC if I go there. Would I meet the RMC physical training and standards? Is life there extremely tough, mentally and physically? Would people recommend that I go?



I am sure there are people out there who went to RMC with the pre-conceived expectation/notion that they would "breeze" through but never made it and then others who were "scoffed" at, as not having the physical or mental ability to make it through that were successful.

The only person who can answer these questions, is YOU!  And the only way to do that, is to apply for ROTP later this year.  Would people recommend you go?  Who wouldn't recommend applying for a "free" education and guaranteed job once you graduate?  You'd be silly not to give it a try.


----------



## jeffb

DAA said:
			
		

> I am sure there are people out there who went to RMC with the pre-conceived expectation/notion that they would "breeze" through but never made it and then others who were "scoffed" at, as not having the physical or mental ability to make it through that were successful.



The same can be said of any post-secondary institution. I remember that there were a bunch of people who graduated with very high marks from my graduating class in High School who then went off to university and promptly failed out. (Usually due to excessive partying). Moving out of home for the first time and being the only person responsible for your education can be empowering or lead to ruin.  

That being said, my main advice would be not to ask the question if RMC is good for you but rather if you want a career as an officer in the CAF? If the answer is yes then RMC can be a great way to achieve that goal. If not, then you will be miserable, not only at RMC but during your obligatory service, and will probably not be successful.


----------



## Transporter

DAA said:
			
		

> I am sure there are people out there who went to RMC with the pre-conceived expectation/notion that they would "breeze" through but never made it and then others who were "scoffed" at, as not having the physical or mental ability to make it through that were successful.
> 
> The only person who can answer these questions, is YOU!  And the only way to do that, is to apply for ROTP later this year.  Would people recommend you go?  Who wouldn't recommend applying for a "free" education and guaranteed job once you graduate?  You'd be silly not to give it a try.



And consider this. Not only is your degree paid for, but the four years at RMC are pensionable service. That means, after you graduate, you'll only have to serve another 21 years (25 yrs total) before you can retire with an immediate pension, paying you 50% of what you were making when you got out (unless you want to stay longer of course). So how does "retired" at 43 with what by then will be something like $70K-$85K per year for the rest of your life, grab you? Does that make RMC sound a little less tough?  

Of course that's just one aspect of the whole equation but based on the info you've provided, I think you likely have as good a shot at RMC success as thousands of others who have gone before you. Your trepidation is natural, but I wouldn't let it hold me back if I wanted it bad enough.


----------



## Loachman

khyh said:
			
		

> CALLING ME SHORT? I'M FUN SIZED. >



I haven't taken the time to memorize your resume, but there's likely some skill or another in the least that you could use to put him in his place.

But then, he might enjoy that.

Some would pay good money for tickets to the event.



			
				jeffb said:
			
		

> That being said, my main advice would be not to ask the question if RMC is good for you but rather if you want a career as an officer in the CAF?



That, there. What do you want to do for a career? What do you want out of life? Think longer term.

The biggest single factor in one's success at anything is motivation. Talent and ability will only take people so far, and guarantee nothing. Hunger and persistence make the difference.

Small size and weight may present you with additional challenges, but I doubt that you would be the smallest and lightest to get through that place.

But you'll never know until you do it.


----------



## khyh

Transporter said:
			
		

> you'll only have to serve another 21 years (25 yrs total) before you can retire with an immediate pension, paying you 50% of what you were making when you got out (unless you want to stay longer of course). So how does "retired" at 43 with what by then will be something like $70K-$85K per year for the rest of your life, grab you?



True, but would it be very difficult to settle down and raise a family when working for the CF? (like eventually, somewhere down the road)


----------



## PMedMoe

khyh said:
			
		

> LOL thanks. Is that coming from personal experience?



Journeyman is right.  I am a short fun-sized girl.  As far as your other questions, no, I didn't attend RMC, but I have been in the CF for 23+ years and while the physical training might be tough, it's not impossible.



			
				khyh said:
			
		

> True, but would it be very difficult to settle down and raise a family when working for the CF? (like eventually, somewhere down the road)



Again, it might be difficult, but it's not impossible.  Many of us have done it.


----------



## medicineman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Again, it might be difficult, but it's not impossible.  Many of us have done it.



Many of us more than once  :nod:...me for one.

MM


----------



## slayer/raptor

As I am sure you are already aware, RMC has four pillars (or components I think they are called now). Academics, Military, Bilingualism and Athletics. Not necessarily in that order, but I would say (unfortunately) according to the RMC the most important being Academics. By your short post I would say that you already have 3 of the 4 taken care of, with the military being the odd one out. While I went there (although this information is now already 6 years old), nobody had ever failed out of RMC for anything other than Academics. There were the odd ones that graduated with degrees other than the ROTP "official" degree because they could not achieve the necessary level of bilingualism or could not pass the RMC physical fitness test. However, in my four years there, never did I hear of someone failing the military pillar. And to be honest, the military pillar is the "easiest" because it is structured in a certain way that you will crawl, walk and then run in order for you to succeed.

To conclude I will not say that it will be a breeze for you, but typically if you survive the first month (First Year Orientation Period) which is where you will be exposed to the most "difficult" military training out of your 4 years at RMC, then you will find that most people  struggle with the academics (but you seem to have that taken care of).

Hopefully that helps, good luck.


----------



## exgunnertdo

My comments are anecdotal, not having gone to RMC.  But I am friends with a couple of people who are/have been squadron commanders there, and this is based on what they have said.

One of the challenges RMC students face seems to be that at RMC, they are no longer the top of the heap.  In high school, most of these 1st year students were the top students, leaders in their school, etc.  At RMC, they are just one of many top students.  One of my friends who was a squadron commander said that her most challenging OCdts to support were not the ones who were struggling, but the ones who doing fine, but were having trouble coming to terms with not being the top student in their class.  They were still doing well, but they were no longer the best.  

You seem grounded from your post, but it also seems like success has been pretty easy so far.  How will you handle it when things are difficult?  Because they will get difficult at some point.  Seeing others around you do well at something that you are struggling with is tough.


----------



## Defender90

If you play soccer at a high level, you should get in contact with the coach.  The team has an invitation only recruiting day during the summer where you will get a tour, a rundown on the school and an opportunity to informally meet RMC cadets who play on the soccer team.  They should be helpful in answering your questions.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

khyh said:
			
		

> I am going into Grade 12 next year, and want to know if I should consider RMC as an option.
> I am a 5'2" girl about 105 pounds. I can run a 6min30sec mile, 16min 3km, plank for over 1.5 minutes comfortably, do some chin ups, 20-30 push-ups easily, and 50-60 sit-ups in a minute. I can carry someone heavier than me (150 pounds?) I consider myself decently strong for my size. I play soccer mostly (we won league championships this year), and Ultimate Frisbee and field hockey (city champs last year), and used to compete in track and field. I have done up to Level 10 Swimming and Bronze Star/Medallion/Cross lifeguard courses. I am a fast sprinter and decent at endurance.
> I have never been in cadets, so I don't exactly have that military experience.
> I am an excellent student with a 96/97% average, and I take AP courses. I have achieved 5s in Calculus AB, Chemistry, and Biology and am taking Physics, English and Calculus BC AP courses next year. I was Top Student last year in Grade 10 and have always been in Top 10. I have certificates of accomplishments from a bunch of math contests (AMC, CNML, ASMA, Pascal, Fermat, Cayley, Hypatia, Galois, and Fryer). I have won awards at Exploravision and Science Fair. I also took Web Design for two years so I am skilled with Adobe CS5: Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver etc. I am a Textiles/Sewing student and made a wool coat/blazer and evening gown and sew as a hobby. I'm the type of student that doesn't need to study that much to get good grades, which can be good or bad depending on how you see it.
> I have a Service Award for volunteering at my school. I volunteer at elementary schools planning and running afterschool programs such as teaching piano, art programs, reading programs, cooking programs, and soccer programs. I have High Five leadership training working with kids, and have CPR A and C. I have volunteered over 300/400 hours for the Catching the Spirit Youth Society over the past six years. I was selected as a Peer Leader in 2012 and underwent leadership training and first aid. I plan and lead overnight weekend environmental stewardship camps. I am also on the Youth Council for that. I work as a Skating Instructor with the city park board part time because I used to figure skate. I have done various work experience positions at a pharmacy, a university lab, and at an industrial company where I worked with 3D design computer modelling under engineers. I am certified with SolidWorks 3D design software. I have played piano for over ten years and achieved Level 10 RCM.
> I am a Chinese Canadian immigrant so I speak fluent English and Cantonese and am conversable in Mandarin and French (just high school) with basic reading and typing skills.
> 
> I'm not really looking for the answer of "Will I get in?" since I've read enough forums to know that there really isn't an answer, though I'd like to know if I should bother applying I guess. My main question is would I be tough enough to survive RMC if I go there. Would I meet the RMC physical training and standards? Is life there extremely tough, mentally and physically? Would people recommend that I go?
> 
> For me, I feel that the CF would give me purpose in life, since I really don't know what direction I want to go and there are a lot of options out there for me. I like that RMC is so structured and scheduled and challenging. I want the discipline because it could potentially push me to reach my full potential. But it's also the type of thing that could make or break me, so I'd like to know how you'd think I'd handle it if you've undergone it before. Also, what could I do to improve?



I am an RMC Grad (Class of 2010) and I'll give you some advice.  From reading your background you seem to be a very strong candidate for the school; however, you need to ask yourself why do you want to go to RMC?  Also, you need to ask yourself what do you want to do after RMC?

A lot of people apply to RMC for a challenge but forget that they now owe the military five years of time after school is finished.  When your 18 this may not seem like a long time but trust me, it is!  

I'll be honest my RMC experience wasn't that great, I was a piss poor student and while I did well in High School I had zero interest in Academics, the only thing I wanted to do was be an Infantry Officer.  RMC has four pillars but three of them take a back seat to the Academic pillar.  At 18 I had a false impression of what RMC was (probably from watching too much Full Metal Jacket  ), I went there full of piss and vinegar and was slightly underwhelmed as a result.  TBH I am surprised they let me into the school in the first place and I am sure while I was going through their some were pissed I was there as well but I digress  ;D

If you apply to RMC you need to want to have a career in the military otherwise the next decade of your life is going to suck real bad!  I wanted to become an infantry officer and I achieved that goal.  What got me through that school was looking forward to summer training every summer where I got to go run around in the woods for a bit and play with weapons. 

Everyone has different reasons for joining but ultimately RMC is a means to an end with that end being a career in the military.  If you want a career in the military go ahead and join, you will make it, I am living proof of that.  If you don't want a career in the military after RMC is done than please stay away as it's a LONG four years.


----------



## Loachman

khyh said:
			
		

> True, but would it be very difficult to settle down and raise a family when working for the CF? (like eventually, somewhere down the road)



Why?

As for the obligatory service period, forty-one years has flashed by for me. If I could be your age once more, I'd do it all over again.


----------



## DAA

khyh said:
			
		

> True, but would it be very difficult to settle down and raise a family when working for the CF? (like eventually, somewhere down the road)



Absolutely!  I have been around for quite sometime and managed to raise a perfectly good wife who has turned out rather well.


----------



## HeyJhon

Hi everyone,

So, I actually would like to join Forces as MARS,Pilot or Engineer Officer. As far as I know,anyone with a Bachelor's degree is eligible for these MOS by direct entry. ( The MARS officer I once spoke to at school told me there was other MARS graduate in letters, history, mathematic, french... )

I really would like to do one of these military job but, only for somes years in active duty, then, I would move to reserve while being medic, which is the civil job that I WANT to do too.

Alors (I am out of synonyme for "So" in english!), with this plan, would I be eligible  to go to CMR of Saint-Jean-Sur-Le-Richelieu, do my CEGEP (pre-university), then do my BACH in medecine in civil university and serve as MARS/Pilot or should I only study in civil before apply to direct entry? Because I wouldn't want to get in Saint-Jean-Sur-Le-Richelieu and then be obliged to study at Kingston as there is no medicine there.

I posted this on "So you want to be an officer, he!" at mid July but it don't look like it was the good place.

Thank you for you time and have a good day.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Nope.  You can join ROTP (RMC) or ROTP (Civilian).  You cannot combine both.  To go tw civy route in Quebec, you'll need to do your 2 years of CEGEP then apply.  I don't think Med school qualifies for ROTP.


----------



## HeyJhon

Well, thank you. Guess I will go in with direct entry in 7 years. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## SupersonicMax

For your information, if you join as a pilot and are successful during selection and training, yoh will have to serve a minimum of 7 years after receiving your wings.  Realistically, it's 9-10 years of service.

If being in the military is not what you really want to do (especially the pilot and MARS trades), I recommend you do not join.  

Also, if you want to be an Engineering Officer, you'll need an engineering degree (ie: Med School won't cut it).


----------



## HeyJhon

Oh, I thought Engineer Officer as MARS or Pilot was open to anyone with any degree. Well thank you for this information. So,I will look for engineering as Engineer Officer interest me.

Thank you again Supersonicmax, bonne soirée à toi.


----------



## HeyJhon

but, I am wondering, you told me to not join if I it isn't what I really want to do, especially for pilot or MARS MOS... I understand for pilot because as you told me, I would be obligate to serve for 9-10 years, but what about MARS? Are MARS obligate to serve for 9-10 years as well or is it only because it is a job with a high dropout rate?


Thank you for your time.


----------



## SupersonicMax

It's not because of contract lenght, but rather be cause the training is fairly rigourous for both trades.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought Engineer Officer as MARS or Pilot was open to anyone with any degree. Well thank you for this information. So,I will look for engineering as Engineer Officer interest me.
> 
> Thank you again Supersonicmax, bonne soirée à toi.



Engineer Officer is Engineer Officer requiring an engineering degree. It is a separate and distinct occupation from MARS and Pilot.


----------



## HeyJhon

Understood, thank you.


----------



## DAA

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Engineer Officer is Engineer Officer requiring an engineering degree.



A Bachelor of Science is also an acceptable degree for Engineer.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

DAA said:
			
		

> A Bachelor of Science is also an acceptable degree for Engineer.



But only if you don't mind not being able to call yourself a professional engineer until your non-engineering degree has been accepted by a Provinical Engineering Association as being adequate (or you take additional exams to fill in the gaps). If you want to be a Professional Engineer in the Engineers, then an engineering degree would be the way to go.


----------



## HeyJhon

DAA said:
			
		

> A Bachelor of Science is also an acceptable degree for Engineer.



Civil Engineer or military Engineer?


----------



## DAA

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> Civil Engineer or military Engineer?



Military Engineer.


----------



## HeyJhon

Ok so if I understand what you are saying, supersonicmax was actually wrong (or maybe you are as you both tell different things) when he told me that medicine degree wouldn't fit for Engineer Officer?

Sorry for all these questions but I'm quite a bit confuse. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> Ok so if I understand what you are saying, supersonicmax was actually wrong (or maybe you are as you both tell different things) when he told me that medicine degree wouldn't fit for Engineer Officer?
> 
> Sorry for all these questions but I'm quite a bit confuse.
> 
> Have a nice day.



If you want to practice engineering, then you need an engineering degree.... if you want to practice medicine, you need a medical degree. While it may be acceptable to the CAF for someone with degree X to be employed in a different field, I'm asking myself why would you study one degree and then enter another field of practice? 

Again while it may be acceptable to the CAF, you need to take a longer view. You may find that after your military service is complete you'd run into difficulties entering the civilian workplace; degrees have a definite "half-life" and if you're not regularly practicing the subject matter, then while technically you're academically qualified on paper, your ability to apply these qualification is compromised. Here in Ontario, in order to become a licenced engineer, the PEO are looking not only for the academic degree but for evidence that the applicant has several years engineering experience using this qualification under the supervision of an appropriate qualified engineer - the paper qualification by itself does not make you an engineer.


----------



## DAA

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> Ok so if I understand what you are saying, supersonicmax was actually wrong (or maybe you are as you both tell different things) when he told me that medicine degree wouldn't fit for Engineer Officer?



No, what Supersonicmax told you is correct but there is more information available which I have provided, so put the two together.

All CF Occupations have different "entry standards" when it comes to "acceptable" academic degrees.  If you are planning on applying as a DEO applicant, then this is VERY important but if you are applying as an ROTP applicant (ie' RMC/CMR), then not so much so, only because your undergrad degree will be "assigned" to you and it will be commensurate with your assigned occupation.

The information I provide you with, is only applicable to CF Occupational Entry Standards, nothing more and has nothing to do with civilian qualifications or designations.

If you want a list of what is "acceptable" inorder for you to be eligible to apply as a DEO Engineering Officer, I will post it.  If you are interested in ROTP, then it really doesn't matter, because your area of study will be "assigned" to you, be it Engineering or Science.


----------



## HeyJhon

Ok understood thank you.

Ex-Pat, it's simply because, exit ROTP, even if I am not against serving some years in regular, I would prefer a career in reserve.  So even if Officer Engineer interest me, I can't say the same for civil engineer. I thought I could do ROTP, serve somes years then move to civil but actually, it don't look like a good plan. Thank you for your time, I will stop annoying you and think about all this. Again, have a nice day.


----------



## dimsum

I haven't checked it lately, but is Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP) still available at RMC?  That may work out for you.


----------



## HeyJhon

Don't look like on Forces.ca.


----------



## dapaterson

RETP still exists, but in very small numbers.


----------



## DAA

dapaterson said:
			
		

> RETP still exists, but in very small numbers.



Yes and usually in the area of "15" per year.


----------



## jeremy1995

Hi,

Today i just made sumbit my admission to the royal military college of Kingston (RMC). I would like to be an intelligence officier (1st choice), infantry (second choice) or an armour officier (third choice). I would like to make a bachelor in military and strategic studies. 

I think i have good chances to being accept:
-I did 2 years of Cegep (im from Quebec) and im getting my collegial diploma in december.
-Im working at Mcdonald's for 3 and a half year and i im a supervisor, so i have some leadership experience.
-Im doing multiple sports and im in good physical shape.

BUT, there something that i don't like about my admission. You have one section where they ask you if you did some activities outside of school or work in the past 2 years. I didn't, but i did a sports at least 4 days a week. Do you think they could refuse me because of that? Should i realy find an activity to do outside of school? Because i realy would realy like to be accept at RMC, i would doanything!

Thank you and sorry if my english isn't realy good, i need to practice my writing!

Jérémy Simard, 19 years old.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Jeremy,

You did the best that you could with your application.  Stop worrying, keep enjoying life while you wait see if you are accepted. It is a very competitive process, so  :dunno:


----------



## jeremy1995

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Jeremy,
> 
> You did the best that you could with your application.  Stop worrying, keep enjoying life while you wait see if you are accepted. It is a very competitive process, so  :dunno:



Yeah, we will see! I hope to get an interview at least, so they can see what i have to offer.


----------



## tim_rah

Hello everyone, 
I am interested in applying to RMC and I was just wondering what kind of grades,
physical fitness, and other requirements that I need to pass in order to get excepted into RMC.
I am currently a Flight Sergeant in RCAC and 17. In school I get around high 80's to low 90's.
If anyone could help me answers these questions that would be great.
Thank you


----------



## sidemount

Its on the RMCC website.

Minimum of 75% in their required courses


----------



## Uncagedhen

So I'm currently in grade 11 and was hoping to attend RMC. I was wondering if anybody knew how long the whole process is to go from under graduate to the end of ROTP. 

Also, do you guys know if you are deployed immediately after you complete ROTP or is there more that you have to do before you are deployed. Finally, do you guys know if infantry officers see any actual combat themselves or are they always "in the rear with the gear" stuck doing paperwork like they are shown in movies?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle

If you join early in september, you should be done ROTP in time for Christmas leave. Then if you train aggressively, you should be able to join JTF-2 in March, and be in combat by June, just in time for the Summer fighting season...  :

Seriously... do some research.


----------



## Chelomo

You forgot to mention the special assignments in Iran after the first year of undergrad. 

Just kidding, you'll scrub toilets for your first summer.


----------



## Loachman

Uncagedhen said:
			
		

> So I'm currently in grade 11



Did they stop teaching highschool kids how to do basic research? There's a whole website here full of information. The same website is also full of people disinclined to respond to other people who are too lazy to do their own homework.

Read.

Use the Search Function.

We expect people on this Site to display some initiative, just as we expect people in the non-virtual CF to. "Hoping" won't get you anywhere. Personal effort may.

Also, no - Hollywood is not an accurate portrayal of reality. It rarely even comes close. It seldom even bothers to try.

Once you've done some reading here, and formulated some reasonable questions based upon that, you will stand a better chance of getting answers.

Locked, until then.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Earlier this year at a competition I was approached by the varsity fencing coach and was asked to think about attending RMC the following year. I am currently in grade 12 living in Hamilton, Ontario aged 16 (birthdate december, 21, 1997). I will be getting a tour at RMC this friday. I am very new to the whole idea of RMC and would love to learn more, I have read many pages on this site and also on RMC's website. The overall application process needed and when I have to see recruiters is foggy to me and I would like to learn more about the whole process. I would also like to know what questions I should ask while at RMC for the tour. 

I understand that RMC is not just about athletics/academics but also leadership and think that I can fit into all of these categories.

I wish to go into aerospace engineering.


----------



## jwtg

You will want to have your application submitted as soon as humanly possible.  If you wait until the deadline (whenever it is), you run the risk of being negatively impacted by potential delays (medical issues, scheduling issues, potential administrative errors on the part of you or the CF, etc.).

Many RMC applicants have already begun the application process.  If you're serious about possibly going there, get down to your local recruiting center and start inquiring about occupations compatible with your desire degree program.

As far as questions to ask on your tour- what do you want to know?  It's that simple.  Many here could as easily type up a list of questions for you as they could a list of answers, but it's worth nothing to you if it's not the information that you want to know.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Is there a location that clearly states what needs to be done for an application?

And on regards to the questions I have some personal ones as well of general ones but what are questions I need to ask. As I do not know what I do not know.


----------



## toughenough

goo.gl/kNPbAW


----------



## DAA

FencingRecruit said:
			
		

> Is there a location that clearly states what needs to be done for an application?
> 
> And on regards to the questions I have some personal ones as well of general ones but what are questions I need to ask. As I do not know what I do not know.



Apply Online --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

and then go from there!  If you have the opportunity to take the tour, then by all means do it!!!  I'm sure you will think up questions while you are there.

Just because you apply, doesn't mean you are comitting yourself to anything.  There is a very strict screening process involved.  If you have access to Guidance Counsellors at your school, they might be able to provide you with information, such as this --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/advisors-210

Paid Education --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96

PS - after you apply online, you will receive an email with further instructions that will point you to the link below, which is the RMC Academic Questionnaire.

https://apps.rmc.ca/index.php/en/admission/application/index/wm83zABUgUCAwEAAW9S2BN1u7bZUg


----------



## SamKingston

Hello, I am finished highschool... went to College and didn't like it. I am interested in becoming a MARS officer or Health Admin Officer ( I know very different) but I want to keep my options open. I have mid 80 grades and received the Ontario Scholar 80 + award. I play many sports such as Junior Hockey, have served leadership roles in school and extra-curricular. My only issue is I have a 70 in English and a 66 in math. I realize these marks are not high enough and I am in the midst of redoing them through a correspondents program. My question is: Will they accept my correspondents marks over my previous high school marks


----------



## SamKingston

Hello, I am finished highschool... went to College and didn't like it. I am interested in becoming a MARS officer or Health Admin Officer ( I know very different) but I want to keep my options open. I have mid 80 grades and received the Ontario Scholar 80 + award. I play many sports such as Junior Hockey, have served leadership roles in school and extra-curricular. My only issue is I have a 70 in English and a 66 in math. I realize these marks are not high enough and I am in the midst of redoing them through a correspondents program. My question is: Will they accept my correspondents marks over my previous high school marks


----------



## DAA

SamKingston said:
			
		

> Hello, I am finished highschool... went to College and didn't like it. I am interested in becoming a MARS officer or Health Admin Officer ( I know very different) but I want to keep my options open. I have mid 80 grades and received the Ontario Scholar 80 + award. I play many sports such as Junior Hockey, have served leadership roles in school and extra-curricular. My only issue is I have a 70 in English and a 66 in math. I realize these marks are not high enough and I am in the midst of redoing them through a correspondents program. My question is: Will they accept my correspondents marks over my previous high school marks



Yes, they should take any marks, which are at an "equialent or higher level" into consideration when doing the academic averaging.  So based on the marks you have presented, if you re-took the same courses or similar courses at a higher level, those would/should be considered during the review process.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Thank you very much I greatly appreciate your help with all of this. It is quite overwhelming coming into a different culture but so far it has been very welcoming.


----------



## FencingRecruit

toughenough said:
			
		

> goo.gl/kNPbAW



Of course I have done research and found questions I want/need to ask, however I thought the incite of persons who have gone through a similar experience and/or have more knowledge on the topic would be better advised to offer me advice then simply googling the answer. This was not a mere act of laziness. I have read many of the forum posts and saw that many of the responses are "Do your own research" and I was trying not to be one of these. So my question to you is what are things you wish you knew when applying to RMC both positive and negative. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Defender90

Your tour should include meeting members of the current team, some of whom were like you and didn't think about RMC until they were approached/recruited by a varsity coach.  Seek these people out and talk. You might also discuss the possibility of attending RMC without being in ROTP.

Being a varsity recruit increases your chances of ROTP acceptance.  Your team is also an additional support group to help you through FYOP and the hard days that follow.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Do find out from your visit the time required for sports. Time management is crucial for survival and overwhelming some times.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Defender90 Thanks for the advice I'll be sure to seek out others that are close to my situation. CDFALRMAN I am pretty sure that the time for sports is quite large however you MUST do intramural sports at RMC unless you are on a varsity team so I don't think it would make a large difference. However in saying this time management is extremely important, also considering I want to pursue engineering.


----------



## jwtg

FencingRecruit said:
			
		

> Defender90 Thanks for the advice I'll be sure to seek out others that are close to my situation. CDFALRMAN I am pretty sure that the time for sports is quite large however you MUST do intramural sports at RMC unless you are on a varsity team so I don't think it would make a large difference. However in saying this time management is extremely important, also considering I want to pursue engineering.



Varsity sports = ~2 hrs a day + some weekends

Intramural sports = ~2 hrs a week.

Committing to a varsity team is a much bigger commitment than simply playing intramural sports.

Just saying.


----------



## FencingRecruit

I can see that as well, I currently manage a part time job, volunteering, school work, and training 4 nights a week. Also its a really good program and I'm getting recruited for it.


----------



## Defender90

jtwg is right BUT

Depending on squadron, varsity may be excused some PT and some duty.  During FYOP, varsity attend afternoon practices instead of FYOP fun.


----------



## jwtg

FencingRecruit said:
			
		

> I can see that as well, I currently manage a part time job, volunteering, school work, and training 4 nights a week. Also its a really good program and I'm getting recruited for it.


I have no idea how this was a response to my post, but what do I know?

Trust me when I say that your high school time management skills will need an upgrade (which you'll get during FYOP  > ) in order to balance varsity commitments, academics, physical fitness (no, not necessarily synonymous with varsity commitments..), bilingualism, and duties/leadership positions; that being said, many have done it before you, and many will do it after, so it is certainly achievable.

Good luck with the recruiting process.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Thanks for your input time management is a must I agree with that. Especially considering I would like to go into the aerospace engineering.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

jwtg said:
			
		

> I have no idea how this was a response to my post, but what do I know?
> 
> Trust me when I say that your high school time management skills will need an upgrade (which you'll get during FYOP  > ) in order to balance varsity commitments, academics, physical fitness (no, not necessarily synonymous with varsity commitments..), bilingualism, and duties/leadership positions; that being said, many have done it before you, and many will do it after, so it is certainly achievable.
> 
> Good luck with the recruiting process.



Preparing for the room inspection would also require chunk of late evenings on the weekends. Like others said, it is doable and many have done in the past and you can do it also.


----------



## Allan14

I have been researching constantly and can not find a simple answer.  I am very interested a career in the Canadian Forces, and want to start it by attending RMC, but the problem is i am not interested in becoming an officer.  So, what I am wondering is if I can attend RMC, but *instead of graduating as an officer, I want to graduate as an NCM.*

Is this possible?  Thanks.


----------



## dimsum

No.


----------



## Allan14

Would you be able to explain to me what the UTPNCM program is?


----------



## dimsum

Allan14 said:
			
		

> Would you be able to explain to me what the UTPNCM program is?



In short, UTPNCM is a program for some NCMs to commission as officers while getting their degree.  It's not the only way (Commission From the Ranks is another way) but the end result is that if you attend RMC, the expectation is that you will become an officer.


----------



## George Wallace

I don't know.  I think that RMC, in fact all universities, would expect future applicants to have some sort of initiative and a basic ability to do research.   Here is your one freebie from me:

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ua-epc/utpncm-pfumr-eng.php

http://utpncm.rmcclub.ca/Public/overview_e.html










I shop at Staples.

That was EASY!


----------



## Allan14

Thanks a ton for the help.  I'm just worried that if i attend RMC and graduate as a CO I will be stuck behind a desk doing paperwork, and not experience what I am expecting in the military. Do you think that may happen?  Please remember that I know very little about the responsibilities of an officer so i will come off as naive


----------



## Saberi

when I try to apply for the RMC, it brings me to the same page as the rest of the forces with jobs like Infantry and Artillery open. How do I apply for a certain program?


----------



## DAA

Saberi said:
			
		

> when I try to apply for the RMC, it brings me to the same page as the rest of the forces with jobs like Infantry and Artillery open. How do I apply for a certain program?



First, you MUST submit an application to the CAF and they in turn will refer you to RMC.  If you are trying to apply to RMC as a non-military "civilian" student, you must deal with them directly on that matter as those positions are VERY limited, if available at all.


----------



## Mango

I am currently in grade 11 and plan on going to an RMC arts program to be an Infantry Officer. My grade average is 91% however, I feel like I'm in the wrong courses. I'm taking Spanish because I did horribly in grade 9 French and I've read that RMC arts students have to do university level chemistry and physics, I'm in neither high school equivalent. 

Outside of school I do cadets, track and work allot on my fitness which has got me to be the fittest person in my grade based on a combined strength and cardio fitness test. I also plan on getting a job this summer to make myself more competitive.

So back to my poor choice of courses, what are my chances of getting into RMC and how will they affect me if I do attend?


----------



## sidemount

RMC Prerequisites for Ontario for an Arts degree.


English ENG4U
Functions MCF3M, or Functions and Relations MCR3U, or Advanced Functions MHF4U

Students must offer a minimum course mark of 75% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 75% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12 including the required courses.

Do some research on the RMC website.


----------



## M.Hamada

Hello again. I am concerned about my academic assessment. I have called my recruiting office, they've said that I was assessed and approved by the forces but not yet assessed by RMC. The transcript that I applied with did not have one of the core courses needed to be accepted (English). However, English 10 is now updated to my transcript and as soon as this semester is over many other essential courses will be on the transcript. Is it possible for me to update my transcript to RMC before or while they're assessing it? Would it be best to wait until they disapprove it to update it? Is it possible for them to place me in the continuing education program even though I would later technically be legible for ROTP? Thank you for your understanding as this might seem dull or easy to figure out on my own, I've called the recruiting office in Edmonton and they do not know, I've tried calling RMC but it is always busy since it is recruiting season. Thank you again for taking the time to read this.


----------



## M.Hamada

I am extremely regretful having posted this unknowingly a few hours before being contacted by RMC. I was deemed unqualified since as assumed due to my English 10-1. They said however, to email them a transcript with the updated course marks however this semester is almost over, and if I were to wait until the end of the month, I could send them a transcript with much more courses to asses, English 20, Math and Chem 30, Phys 20, and so should I wait? Should I just send whatever I have? I'd assume two disapprovals would discontinue me from their available candidate listings, I'd be grateful for some advice from a recruiting officer or anyone with the knowledge, thank you.


----------



## TreePlanter

Let me give you a bit of background information - I had a great high school career and graduated with a 90% average. I am now approaching the end of my second year, in April, at a Civilian University. My academic performance suffered enormously between high school and university. I went from a 90% average in high school to a low 60% average in University. I am just wondering how greatly this is going to impact my application. If I had applied directly to the ROTP after high school, my marks would of been extremely impressive. But I am worried since I now also have to submit my University marks which do not reflect the hard worker that I am. I can only blame myself for not submitting my best work during University. I am set to write my CFAT next week and I am studying really hard for it because I want to do extremely well on it. I've also got a lot of extracurriculars. Do I have any hope? 

Thanks!


----------



## M.Hamada

I have sent an updated transcript and have been emailed to continue the process at my local recruiting office. For anyone that comes across an issue like this in the future, it is not as difficult as you may think to update the forces or RMC of your current marks in order for you to gain a higher chance of approval or a second chance if you have been declined the first time. Thanks for reading.


----------



## TreePlanter

Update: Missed the cut off line for officers on the aptitude test by one or two marks, seeing as how I'm already in my second year of university, I cannot re write it. Going to go for NCM in the reserves while I complete my university degree and hopefully transfer to regular force after i complete my education.


----------



## Haiderrahmani

So the other day I emailed the Liasons office and I was told that if my english mark was higher in grade 10 then in grade 11 then my grade 10 mark would be used for my application 

however, when I emailed the registrar office just to be sure they said that only grade 11 and 12 marks are looked at does anyone know which one is true?


----------



## Haiderrahmani

Okay so I'm in a dilemma, in a year I will be applying for RMC but I do not know which degree progam I want here are my two options


1- Get a degree in  Military and Strategic studies with a minor in BA and become an infantry officer ( I dont know if this leaves me with alot of opportunity if i decide to leave the military ) 

2- Get a degree in engineering ( this leaves me with more breathing room, or atleast from what I am told it does)

now I plan on being an infantry officer and am leaning more towards staying until retirement so which is the smarter way to go? 

My marks are generally in the mid 80s however my english is bringing me down atm and I have a healthy amount of extra curricular


----------



## jwtg

So...you have 1 answer from the RMC Liaison office....and 1 from the RMC Office of the Registrar.....and in order to get clarification, you're asking a bunch of people that you don't know on the internet?

If I were trying to figure out which mark they would look at, I would probably rely on the info I got from the registrar.  That's an educated guess, based on my knowledge of the business of the liaison office and that of the registrar.

To confirm, why not contact the registrar? .....oh, wait...


----------



## Pusser

I am not a recruiter and this is not recruiting advice.  It's life advice.  I cannot stress this enough:  Do what interests you and what you enjoy.  People who chose degree programs based solely on what they think will get them a good job, generally tend to be unhappy if the field holds no interest for them.  They get stressed out over the course work and often wind up hating the "good" jobs they get later (if they survive the degree).

Find a job you love and you'll never work a day in your life. (Confucius)


----------



## Alex10370

Think of it this way.  You get a degree in X, you then go into an Infantry battalion and don't use said degree for 5, 10, maybe even 15 or 20 years.  The degree without any actual job experience using that degree is going to be less and less useful as time goes on.  

If you want a degree which is readily transferable to the civilian world, look at taking Business Admin or possibly further down the road a MBA (Masters of Business Admin).

my 2 cents


----------



## PMedMoe

Agree with jwtg.  I would _assume_* they'd look at your most recent marks.

Scenario:  "Wow, he only got 80% in Grade 12 English."  "Oh, but look, he got a 100% in Grade 2!!"  

*Yes, I know what happens when we assume....


----------



## DAA

Haiderrahmani said:
			
		

> So the other day I emailed the Liasons office and I was told that if my english mark was higher in grade 10 then in grade 11 then my grade 10 mark would be used for my application
> 
> however, when I emailed the registrar office just to be sure they said that only grade 11 and 12 marks are looked at does anyone know which one is true?



Primarily, your Highschool grade 11 and 12 marks.  They will also review higher level (ie; College or University) as required.


----------



## jeffb

You can't change marks that are in the past. Just do your best now and improve your application through volunteer, sports and leadership experience. Don't worry about things you can't change.


----------



## Vin

Good afternoon,

I applied for RMC (ROTP) on January 28th, and I still have not heard back from them. I sent an e-mail to recruitingapplicationmanagement@forces.gc.ca about 3 days ago asking for an update on my application, but they have not replied as well. Excuse my impatience, as I know there are many applicants, but how long does this process usually take?


----------



## DAA

Vin said:
			
		

> Good afternoon,
> 
> I applied for RMC (ROTP) on January 28th, and I still have not heard back from them. I sent an e-mail to recruitingapplicationmanagement@forces.gc.ca about 3 days ago asking for an update on my application, but they have not replied as well. Excuse my impatience, as I know there are many applicants, but how long does this process usually take?



Because you applied for ROTP 3-days before the deadline and given the time of year, you are now caught in the backlog.  Hard to say just when you will get a response.  About all you can do now, is wait.....


----------



## Vin

I didn't know that there is a waiting line based on who applies first. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## react

Good day,
 I have applied for the positions of Armored Officer and Infantry Officer through the ROTP program. I have a few questions and would be really thankful for any answers or advice given.

 1. I did my first aptitude test a few months back, on which I did horrible for personal reasons. Is the CFAT I did 9 months ago going to have a negative effect on my chances of getting in?

2. I finished high school a year ago with an average of 72% and received my diploma. This year, I only attended school for the second semester to raise my marks and my midterm marks have an average of 87.5% within 4 courses. Which marks is the RMC going to look at?

3. If I do get in, is basic training going to be in the summer?


----------



## react

Also I've received an e-mail asking me to email the forces to make an appointment. Does this mean that marks I uploaded to the RMC were high enough?


----------



## AirPeaches

I am currently undergoing the ROTP application process for the 2015-2016 year, so I might be able to provide some answers. With that said I would also encourage you to search these forums as your questions have been answered before.

1. You can retake the Aptitude test and they will take the new score (*even if it is lower*). This does have to be a certain period of time after your first test (which I can't recall - I do believe it to be less than 9 months though).

2. Since you received the email to contact your local CFRC, it means your grades were sufficient for RMC and you should be moving on to setting up your CFAT/ Personality Questionnaire (this is what the appointment is for - in my case anyway). I am assuming you have sent transcripts/academic questionnaire to RMC already?

3. I would caution you now not to get your hopes up. I applied late myself, and I am still uncertain if I could be merit listed in time for the last round of ROTP selections. As another user informed me, DAA, these selections take place 3 or so times during March - May, and after which they may perform "top ups" to fill any empty positions. With that said, if you are successful in getting an offer in the next two months, you would likely be attending BMOQ in the last week of May to Early June (this is what I was told by my CFRC). To give you an idea, take a peek at my signature. I was told that after writing my CFAT and passing yesterday, that there will be some waiting time (could be more than 3 weeks) before I get an interview and medical set up. I was also told that my CFRC is booking interviews/medicals right now for mid to end April. This may be different for your local CFRC but as I say, since you applied so late, don't get your hopes up.

Again, read around a bit, there is a lot of good information already here. Good luck!


----------



## jwtg

AirPeaches said:
			
		

> With that said, if you are successful in getting an offer in the next two months, you would likely be attending BMOQ in the last week of May to Early June (this is what I was told by my CFRC).



Although I have heard the rumors that BMOQ (or at least the first part of BMOQ) is finally now, again, going to be done before the first year of subsidy, I find your timeline doubtful.  Have high schools, in the years since I've been out, begun to end before June?  Most (not all) ROTP candidates are fresh out of high school when they begin, so it is unlikely that the BMOQ would begin in May.

[/speculation]


----------



## AirPeaches

jwtg said:
			
		

> Although I have heard the rumors that BMOQ (or at least the first part of BMOQ) is finally now, again, going to be done before the first year of subsidy, I find your timeline doubtful.  Have high schools, in the years since I've been out, begun to end before June?  Most (not all) ROTP candidates are fresh out of high school when they begin, so it is unlikely that the BMOQ would begin in May.
> 
> [/speculation]



I suppose that is true, my apologies. :facepalm:  I am however only forwarding what I have been told as I am a first year university student so things are (might be) different. It would probably be in the OP's best interest to ask his CFRC directly.


----------



## DAA

Here you go, for what it's worth.  I can't validate this article but I'm sure someone who has been at RMC can.

http://everitas.rmcclub.ca/?p=87467


----------



## react

Thank you all for your help, I have received all the answers I was hoping for!


----------



## habsman18

So this summer me and my Dad will be visiting RMC. Can anyone tell me what to expect? I cannot wait to visit because this is my #1 choice when I apply to university next year!


----------



## DAA

Everything you always wanted to know and more.  Well, almost everything.......

http://www.rmc.ca/index-eng.php


----------



## habsman18

Thanks, but I have previously looked at that website and they don't give information on what to expect on the tour they just tell you when and how to get there. I would like to know what will happen when I arrive there. I know they will give me a tour but what else?


----------



## Flavus101

Patience, just enjoy the tour.


----------



## ElecEngGirl

jwtg said:
			
		

> Although I have heard the rumors that BMOQ (or at least the first part of BMOQ) is finally now, again, going to be done before the first year of subsidy, I find your timeline doubtful.  Have high schools, in the years since I've been out, begun to end before June?  Most (not all) ROTP candidates are fresh out of high school when they begin, so it is unlikely that the BMOQ would begin in May.
> 
> [/speculation]



Yes, that it correct. Incoming ROTP first years will have completed ~7 weeks of their Basic Military Officers Qualification course before academics get started.
(I am a current student at RMC, and we have been advised to modify our training tactics for next fall due to the fact that first years will now have some military experience!!)


----------



## ElecEngGirl

habsman18 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I have previously looked at that website and they don't give information on what to expect on the tour they just tell you when and how to get there. I would like to know what will happen when I arrive there. I know they will give me a tour but what else?



Hello!  :camo: I'm currently a student at RMC, and while I am not a Cadet Ambassador, I may be able to give you a quick insight as to what to expect to see on your tour.
The RMC campus is not like other university/college campuses around the country. It's _very_ small and compact. Let's just say that I am able to wake up 10 minutes before a class with messy hair and no uniform on, and still arrive to class with a couple of minutes to spare. There are two main academic buildings here, which you'll most likely briefly walk through and be shown where the different departments are located. There are also 6 residence buildings here, which I know for a fact you'll be walking through (at least one of them, anyways.) I saw a March Break tour group barge through my residence the other day!!   They'll most likely show you Parade Square, Mackenzie Building (the main building of the campus where the Commandant of the College, Sergeant Major, Chief...etc. work), the Senior Staff Mess, Brucie (a famous RMC statue)... I can't think of much else. Like I said, the campus is rather small. I'm thinking the tour guide will focus much more on the historical aspect of the College. RMC is very historically rich.  ;D
Hope that helped!


----------



## DAA

ElecEngGirl said:
			
		

> Incoming ROTP first years will have completed ~7 weeks of their Basic Military Officers Qualification course before academics get started.
> (I am a current student at RMC, and we have been advised to modify our training tactics for next fall due to the fact that first years will now have some military experience!!)



This "7" weeks of training, is now referred to as RMC/CMR BMOQ Mod 1.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

DAA said:
			
		

> This "7" weeks of training, is now referred to as RMC/CMR BMOQ Mod 1.



 Is it at RMC/CMR or at MEGA?  If it is at RMC/ CMR, then there is already 7 weeks of OP in place. What will happen to the OP then?


----------



## DAA

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Is it at RMC/CMR or at MEGA?  If it is at RMC/ CMR, then there is already 7 weeks of OP in place. What will happen to the OP then?



The training takes place at CFLRS St Jean (the MEGA).


----------



## ElecEngGirl

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Is it at RMC/CMR or at MEGA?  If it is at RMC/ CMR, then there is already 7 weeks of OP in place. What will happen to the OP then?



We were indicated that BMOQ Mod 1 and OP (FYOP - First Year Orientation Period) would remain separate. There will still be 5 weeks of intense, adrenaline-rushed training!!  ;D
Though OP will have to be modified a bit, since incoming first years will already have military experience coming into RMC (unlike all of us currently at RMC...).


----------



## CDFALRMAN

ElecEngGirl said:
			
		

> We were indicated that BMOQ Mod 1 and OP (FYOP - First Year Orientation Period) would remain separate. There will still be 5 weeks of intense, adrenaline-rushed training!!  ;D
> Though OP will have to be modified a bit, since incoming first years will already have military experience coming into RMC (unlike all of us currently at RMC...).



I agree with you. 

While BMOQ after 1st year itself(10 weeks) is not a happy camping for many, now straight into MEGA from High School will be challenging and early adjustment.. Good for them and rest of their life at RMC will be easy for them.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Sorry for the repeat msg.


----------



## J.J.Y

Is "RMC/CMR BMOQ Mod 1" also offered to Civy U students? Would they complete Mod 1 training in the summer before their 1st year of subsidization along with the RMC/ CMR guys?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA

J.J.Y said:
			
		

> Is "RMC/CMR BMOQ Mod 1" also offered to Civy U students? Would they complete Mod 1 training in the summer before their 1st year of subsidization along with the RMC/ CMR guys?
> 
> Thanks.



I do believe that this will be the case.


----------



## rhutc060

Hello to all,

I'm pleased to say that I have been recently been offered ROTP at RMC for Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer (EME) with subsidization for 4 years.

However, I have recently completed 2 years of Chemical Engineering at uOttawa, knocking out the big basic courses such as ALL mathematics required for engineers, general sciences, and as well as some introductory engineering courses such as: Fluid Mechanics, Heat Transfer, and Chemical Processes. After researching the list of courses required to be done for Chemical Engineering at RMC, the course list compared to uOttawa is very similar with of course the exception of the military knowledge and leadership courses.

Regardless of anything, I am being enrolled in as a "1st year student" with 4 years to complete. In addition, I have my official transcript ready from uOttawa from my 2 years of education under Chemical Engineering.

Would it be possible for the administration at RMC to transfer some credits I received at uOttawa to RMC? I do not mind to repeat some, but I don't feel it is necessary for me to repeat courses like Intro to Calculus again and such.

Thanks.


----------



## AirPeaches

Same trade, similar position. I've completed first year engineering at a CivyU (Calculus, Linear Algebra, Thermo I, and a few others quite similar to those in the Eng program at RMC) and will probably need to retake a few of them. I was going  to inquire with them as to when the so-called PLAR is completed (prior learning assessment). I will post back what I find.

You should be able to get a large amount of credits transferred especially with the math courses judging by what I've read on the RMC page. It's just the matter of 'how' I'm not sure about.

Have a read on the RMC website for more information here: http://www.rmc.ca/en/registrars-office/prior-learning-assessment


----------



## Underway

How do I say this.  In no way in hell should you accept that offer.  The reason you are going to have to do all 4years is because you have to go through all the  military stuff at RMC.  They don't give a crap about your credits.  Finish your last two years and then enter the military DEO.  For gods sake engineering is hard enough, don't make it harder by doing an extra 2years at mil col.


----------



## rhutc060

AirPeaches said:
			
		

> Same trade, similar position. I've completed first year engineering at a CivyU (Calculus, Linear Algebra, Thermo I, and a few others quite similar to those in the Eng program at RMC) and will probably need to retake a few of them. I was going  to inquire with them as to when the so-called PLAR is completed (prior learning assessment). I will post back what I find.
> 
> You should be able to get a large amount of credits transferred especially with the math courses judging by what I've read on the RMC page. It's just the matter of 'how' I'm not sure about.
> 
> Have a read on the RMC website for more information here: http://www.rmc.ca/en/registrars-office/prior-learning-assessment



Will do. As a student having finished 2 years however, it would be quite the challenge to repeat courses like Heat Transfer (one of the hardest engineering courses in my opinion) which I was graded an A. Please do let me know what you find. Thanks.



			
				Underway said:
			
		

> How do I say this.  In no way in hell should you accept that offer.  The reason you are going to have to do all 4years is because you have to go through all the  military stuff at RMC.  They don't give a crap about your credits.  Finish your last two years and then enter the military DEO.  For gods sake engineering is hard enough, don't make it harder by doing an extra 2years at mil col.



Fair enough Underway, however in this state in Ontario the jobs are quickly being wiped for Chemical Engineering. I have heard DEO only accepts specific trades if they're in demand and/or you're lucky, so the chance of me returning in 2 years and getting EME again is unlikely. In addition, I'm eager to experience the life of the military and their strict yet rewarding circumstances, as this compliments my personality and learning style. But I agree, they may not give me a lot of or any credits, and 2 extra years is another obstacle.


----------



## AirPeaches

rhutc060 said:
			
		

> Will do. As a student having finished 2 years however, it would be quite the challenge to repeat courses like Heat Transfer (one of the hardest engineering courses in my opinion) which I was graded an A. Please do let me know what you find. Thanks.
> 
> Fair enough Underway, however in this state in Ontario the jobs are quickly being wiped for Chemical Engineering. I have heard DEO only accepts specific trades if they're in demand and/or you're lucky, so the chance of me returning in 2 years and getting EME again is unlikely. In addition, I'm eager to experience the life of the military and their strict yet rewarding circumstances, as this compliments my personality and learning style. But I agree, they may not give me a lot of or any credits, and 2 extra years is another obstacle.



I contacted my file manager at my local CFRC and from my understanding, we will be receiving 'joining instructions' for RMC and in there, there will be instructions to bring current transcripts as well as course descriptions of any and all courses you wish to consider for transfer (all the documents they list on the link I posted earlier). Apparently we would discuss credit transfer intentions with the College staff when registering for courses.

Personally, I don't mind having to repeat the courses I have taken this past year, I know most of them won't transfer anyway. Heck it would be my third time taking first year calculus, physics, and chemistry (having taken in High School). In a way it may make the integration into the 'RMC lifestyle' and FYOP a little easier if some courses you're taking are review ( you would be surprised how much easier it is taking a course for the 2nd time). But as I say, I only completed first year and would personally it would be a huge setback having to retake as many courses as you have already taken, especially ALL engineering math courses and courses like Heat Transfer. 

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## rhutc060

To all,

One of the recruiters has talked to many officials at RMC and as well at Borden about my question. In my circumstance they mentioned my course-load will be decreased significantly and I may graduate in 3 years instead of 4 (by policy, the minimum years to graduate at RMC is 3), due to my case of finishing 1st and 2nd year of engineering. This is in the case if I fill out a PLAR form and make sure I have my transcript is with me AND my grades are in good academic standing.

Hope this helps anyone else who is in a similar situation as I am.

All the best to all, glad to be a part of the Canadian Forces.

(As for AirPeaches, hope to see you at RMC, glad to be joining the same trade, thanks)


----------



## Treemoss

rhutc060 said:
			
		

> Fair enough Underway, however in this state in Ontario the jobs are quickly being wiped for Chemical Engineering..



It's not that they're being wiped. It's just that you can't expect and engineering job that requires hands on work(most of the time) with a degree, so it's either you choose to get your masters and/or Ph.D for some weird reason and try that way, or you go to college and take the practical portion of what your degree does.


----------



## sadgirlfriend

Hello,

Sorry if this is not the appropriate place to be posting this, but I do have a question about rules in regards to transferring between RMC and civilian university.

My long-time boyfriend recently got accepted into the CAF and we are both very excited as this is something he has wanted for a long time. 

He was hoping to go to a civilian university since he is a bit older than probably most who attend and live at RMC and also we were hoping to stay together as we both live in western Canada.

However, they declined his application for civilian university so RMC is now his only choice. I'm just wondering if that's it... Or if there is some sort of appeal he can make (maybe after his first year?) to come back to the west and finish schooling at the university he wanted to go to?

It is perhaps selfish of me to ask this question, but it is very hard to accept the fact that we will likely be apart for a long time. It is especially hard since we have been together for over five years. I just want to know if there is any options available to him. 

Thank you in advance for your help or any guidance on this issue.


----------



## Teager

I can't really answer your question. What I do want to ask is what happens if he is posted to the Eastern part of Canada? Would you move with him? What if farther down his career he gets an out of Canada posting? You should know that he can be bounced around all over the country. RMC would just be the beginning of it. So are you willing to follow him or have a long distance relationship for periods of time? There are many things you and your boy friend should discuss and try to plan out. I don't intend to sound mean but there's many more questions you two should discuess. 

Hope it all works out.


----------



## dimsum

Agree with everything Teager said, plus a few more points for consideration:

1.  Besides the time away for school and postings, he will be attach posted (ie. he may be forced to live in single quarters) for at least some of the trade-specific courses he'll need to take after RMC.  It varies, but generally if a course is less than a year long, it isn't a posting and you probably won't be able to go along.

2.  Even if you two do live together, he may be away for a significant portion of that time on exercises/taskings/deployments.  Again, this varies by trade.

Echoing Teager's advice, I'd also suggest having a good sit-down conversation about how much of an issue distance will become.  This isn't something that will end once he finishes RMC.


----------



## sadgirlfriend

Thank you so much for the replies! 

The constant moving around thing is something I never really thought too hard about when this whole process started. To be honest, I have never been sure what to expect since a lot of responses from recruiters and such have been very vague in terms of what he will actually be doing/going in the future (which is why I came here haha). I guess it makes sense since he's just beginning and they don't know where they need him yet, but I always imagined he would have some sort of consistency/stability in location once he was done all the schooling/ flight training... He knows what he would like to fly, but he made me very aware of the fact that none of it is a guarantee and that at the end of the day the military will assign him to where and whatever aircraft they need him most...

I'd move to Kingston with him, if I hadn't of just finished university and got a very promising job in the west. I have not been able to find anything in the east for my career choice unless I know French (time to study up ha..) and have a few years of work experience already (very competitive in the east comparatively). I am willing to move around in the future, but at this time I am just too new in my career to make the choice to live wherever I want and find meaningful employment in my field. I honestly wonder how other significant others of military personnel do it. I guess I will just have to suck it up for a few years. 

But again, thank you for your help in all this.


----------



## Loachman

Flying training in Moose Jaw is a posting, so, presuming that you were to be married, that part should be easy.

Be aware that, not only is this a long process with an uncertain outcome regarding aircraft type and first operational posting, the uncertainty of the outcome is compounded by the simple fact that there is a high percentage of Pilot trainees who do not achieve their Wings.

Anyway, there is a bunch of existing threads here on a variety of subjects that will give you a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## tree hugger

In my experience (and I've been on both sides), I believe each couple needs to determine who's career will come first in the relationship.  As an army wife, I know that my career will always depend on where my husband is posted.  This means less options, less security and on occasion less money.  I've accepted this.  At the same time, I've married someone I love and who's career will bring me on a life long journey with new opportunities and new friends along the way.


----------



## Carntsen

Hello, 
Earlier this week I accompanied my Son to Base Borden to complete his FORCE test and interview to join the Regular Reserves. He is 16 and going into grade 11. When we met with the recruiter he explained that he wanted to join the reserves to experience the Army to ensure this is what he wanted to do after finishing school. My own advise is that after grade 12, if he wants to remain in the CF he should be focued on RMC and not regular service.  When the recruiter heard 'RMC', he strongly suggested that he register for the co-op program and not the regular reserves. 

In his explanation, the co-op program will have him serve 4 days per week during grade 11 second semeter in exchange for 4 high school credits. Upon completion he is 'Fully qualified'. If he was to go to the regular reserves it would take minimum 2.5 years to become 'fully qualified'.  He says the application for RMC would be submitted at the start of Grade 12 and would have him listed as 'Fully qualified'

My understanding is the 'Fully Qualified' refers to completing basic training. Other than the obvious army experience, I am not clear what advantage this has for RMC. Does it let him skip that first year prep and go direct into studies?  I suspect the benefit is not related to RMC, but regular service and allows you to enter into your career path training sooner.

I am hesitiant to let him take the co-op because if he opts for a non-military future, the 4 co-op credits might hurt his chances into other universities. 4 CF co-op credites versus Maths and Sciences.

Sorry to be long winded. I am not CF, and know very little of it. The recuiter speaks quickly and as-if I have full knowledge of the CF.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Carntsen said:
			
		

> I am hesitiant to let him take the co-op because if he opts for a non-military future, the 4 co-op credits might hurt his chances into other universities. 4 CF co-op credites versus Maths and Sciences.



You are a smart man, hopefully it rubs off on your son.

Having the necessary math and science credits is equally (and maybe more so) required for RMC.

By the way, use of the term "Regular Reserves" will drive military purists to distraction.  Among the components of the Canadian Armed Forces are the "Regular Force" and the "Reserve Force".  We don't combine the terminology.  The sub-component of the Reserve Force that you are probably wanting to describe is the Primary Reserve.  The co-op program is simply an entry and training program for high school students to join some Primary Reserve units as an non-commissioned member.


----------



## mariomike

Carntsen said:
			
		

> When the recruiter heard 'RMC', he strongly suggested that he register for the co-op program and not the regular reserves.
> 
> In his explanation, the co-op program will have him serve 4 days per week during grade 11 second semeter in exchange for 4 high school credits.
> 
> I am hesitiant to let him take the co-op because if he opts for a non-military future, the 4  co-op credits might hurt his chances into other universities. 4 CF co-op credites versus Maths and Sciences.



This may help,

All About Co-op (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1238.0
12 pages.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

With Co-Op, your son would be given credit for completing Basic Training so in the event he goes into full-time service, he would not need to repeat it. It will give him the drill and discipline as well as uniform and rank knowledge ahead of his peers - which is all part of advancing your career.

With respect to the credits, the credits awarded for Co-Op may not be eligible to be used for graduation. Example in Alberta you need 100 credits to graduate, but if you have 100 credits but not the required courses (Maths, Sciences, English, history) for graduation, you still don't graduate.

Your son, should he wish to pursue RMC should be achieving the highest level of classes possible.

*EDIT:* Fully Qualified refers to Basic training, environmental training, and occupational training which, in the reserves can take 2-3 years.


----------



## DAA

In the grand scheme of things, what does your child really want in life or what do you want for them?

If it's a simple run of the mill military experience/exposure/discipline kind of thing through either the Co-Op Program (if available in your area) or straight into the Primary Reserve (PRes), then by all means, it's a great and rewarding opportunity for someone his age.

If in the long term (ie; post Gr 12/graduating) they are "truly" interested in a military career as an Officer with a paid education through RMC, then I would say avoid joining the Co-Op or PRes, stick with your schooling, achieve the best possible marks they can.


----------



## runormal

Personal Story time:
I got an offer for ROTP - RMC in 2012 and I had just finished basic, in fact I was no where near where near trade qualified, I got the offer on my first day of my BMQ - L (The second course after basic), I still had one arguably two if you count driver wheel to be qualified. I turned it down because I wasn't sure what I wanted, but nevertheless...  I even put the transfer in while I was in the middle of basic... Still got processed, still had the interview, I made it quite clear I was still on basic Etc. My marks also had dropped between high school and University.

The only _real_ benefit of being trade qualified that I'm aware was that if I could of got my CPL's (2 Yrs service + fully trade qualified).  I _could_ of been paid 50k a year to attend school  ;D. I was still offered Pte 1, Which was pretty damn good to get everything paid for and a lot better than 95% of the students attending RMC. Obviously any experience gained as a reservist is beneficial to a career in the military, however at some point you and your son need to make a decision about how much experience you can get in such a short amount of time assuming your son is selected shortly after grade 12. 

"Does it let him skip that first year prep and go direct into studies?  I suspect the benefit is not related to RMC, but regular service and allows you to enter into your career path training sooner."
The prep year isn't for everyone, some will cadets will start right at away in Kingston. You are more or less right with the full time basic regard with relations to quicker training. (Assuming your son is looking at the army reserves) The sooner you do your basic the sooner you can do your BMQ-L which is the sooner you can do your DP 1.0 (Developmental Period)  or your "Trades Course". 

In my _Opinion_ I wouldn't bother with the coop at all, you'd be better off taking math/science like you suggested. Plus doing the COOP will cut all chances of getting a grade 12 University Bird class to pull up the average. Furthermore your son could decided he wants to do the military, but if he doesn't get accepted then it was all for nothing. Your son could also decide he hates the military during the coop and then you are really in a pickle. 

What I'd suggest, is do the reserves, go on the weekend basic and see if you like it. If you like it put in your component transfer at the beginning of grade 12. Select the option for ROTP. Continue with the career in the P-Res and hope for the best. If your son gets accepted into RMC , great if not now you still have all of your options on the civilian side. Furthermore should your son stick with the reserves while in university, he can get $2,000 of his tuition reimbursed each year for a maximum of $8,000 on top of his pay. The only thing to note that if your son doesn't get into RMC and is moving to a different city for school he will need to transfer units which takes some time. So if he gets declined from RMC he should put in a transfer immediately to transfer units, assuming he is moving citites.

Good luck


----------



## Carntsen

Thanks to all that replied. 
He still has his head somewhat in the clouds, and does not have a clear career path yet. Well.. he thinks he does but it changes every few weeks. 
My objective at the moment is just to ensure we don't choose a path that closes any doors on him. 

It is sounding like the best approach is to skip the co-op, and let him continue with the 'Primary' Reserves. This will let him continue with his grade 11 and 12 schooling, while getting a taste of Army life. In a year from now, he should know better if RMC (or the CF) is for him and can decide where to apply.


----------



## Carntsen

Just a footnote... not that it really changes things. 

We met with the School guidance today. They say that the 4 credits given can only be applied against your 'Elective'  credits and not any of the required courses. They advised that doing this would cause semester 1 to be loaded with the tough classes, so nothing compulsory is missed in semester 2. (SMCDSB ....Simcoe Muscoka Catholic)

This would make for a very difficult semester


----------



## runormal

Carntsen said:
			
		

> Just a footnote... not that it really changes things.
> 
> We met with the School guidance today. They say that the 4 credits given can only be applied against your 'Elective'  credits and not any of the required courses. They advised that doing this would cause semester 1 to be loaded with the tough classes, so nothing compulsory is missed in semester 2. (SMCDSB ....Simcoe Muscoka Catholic)
> 
> This would make for a very difficult semester



Yup, and it would take away any chances at an easy elective (I.E Essay Writing, History, World Issues). 

Furthermore he'd likely have to stay for a 5th year because he'd only have 4 4U credits, (Unless you did some tricky working around in grade 11 / summer school) and even then I don't know if that is a possibility. Summer school would be moot though, because then he can't do  his training  :facepalm:. 

My only advice is to get the weekend basic out of the way in grade 11, as his grade 12 marks will be _more_ important. However the grade 11 marks will be important in the event he doesn't have the grade 12 credit. 

He could put all of his effort into high school and then do the reserves in university, but then he would have to juggle, living on his + school + social life + reserves BMQ. Been there done that it is more than do able but most students grades slip (especially during basic), which will _likely_ make him lose any sort of scholarship he earned in highschool (Assuming he doesn't get into RMC).

That being said the reserves is probably the one reason my marks were as good as there were because I knew I had such a limited amount to focus on studying so I had to make the most of my time. 

All the best


----------



## kolkim

I was speaking to somebody of a higher rank tell me that they are removing art degrees as an entry standard for Officer trades. Has anybody heard of this?


----------



## Underway

Art (like Fine Art, Drama, Music) or Arts as in B.A. (like everything that isn't science or engineering).

Arts are hear to stay as Politics, Mil History, Mil studies and Psych are arts majors.  "Art" might be removed from certain trade choices depending on how the PSel, trade managers and TDO branches evaluate the success of those degree's.


----------



## jaysfan17

I think OP means Fine Arts, Drama and Music.

It would be stupid to get rid of B.A.


----------



## geo

Ummmmmm, although I did not finish with an arts degree (my sister did that), I do not believe in any reason for doing that. Lots of history and psychology grads in the officer corp.
A bachelors degree is more about training your mind to think than it is about any specific subject.


----------



## Mick

From an RMC standpoint, RMC has never offered fine arts degrees.  The Faculty of Arts does continue to offer B.A. programs in Business Admin, History, English, French, Economics, Politics, Military Psychology and Leadership, and Strategic Studies.

Personally, I've never met a CAF member who completed a fine arts degree as part of an entry plan, but that's just my personal experience.


----------



## Underway

mick said:
			
		

> From an RMC standpoint, RMC has never offered fine arts degrees.  The Faculty of Arts does continue to offer B.A. programs in Business Admin, History, English, French, Economics, Politics, Military Psychology and Leadership, and Strategic Studies.
> 
> Personally, I've never met a CAF member who completed a fine arts degree as part of an entry plan, but that's just my personal experience.


I know two Drama majors, one with a Masters.  Both are fine officers, top third easy.


----------



## Blackadder1916

mick said:
			
		

> Personally, I've never met a CAF member who completed a fine arts degree as part of an entry plan, but that's just my personal experience.



While it was many years ago and they are probably (like me) no longer serving, I knew officers who entered as DEOs with degrees in Music, Art History and one in Flower Arranging (okay, it was actually a BSc in Horticulture).  They all made fine officers.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

First things first: Blackadder, Horticulture, as your own post notes is B.Sc., and it is a real scientific degree. It is as close to an applied degree in biology as a B.Sc. in agricultural studies is.

Second, as regards fine arts degree: Aren't all Band officer required to have a degree in music? Let's face it, a degree in chemical engineering would not be of much use to them  .


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> First things first: Blackadder, Horticulture, as your own post notes is B.Sc., and it is a real scientific degree. . . .



I know that well.  The "flower arranging" comment was one that I used quite often to jokingly refer to that particular officer (who was a very good friend).  Prior to joining, that's what she did for a living.  She related that the recruiters suggested that she (as a Log branch officer) had the ideal educational background to become an Ammunition Technical Officer - guess not a lot of Loggies have science degrees.  Naturally of course, she was slotted as Finance.


----------



## Navy_Pete

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> First things first: Blackadder, Horticulture, as your own post notes is B.Sc., and it is a real scientific degree. It is as close to an applied degree in biology as a B.Sc. in agricultural studies is.
> 
> Second, as regards fine arts degree: Aren't all Band officer required to have a degree in music? Let's face it, a degree in chemical engineering would not be of much use to them  .



I think some of them end up with Doctorates in Music as well; they are pretty ridiculously talented at music generally.


----------



## McG

mick said:
			
		

> From an RMC standpoint, RMC has never offered fine arts degrees.  The Faculty of Arts does continue to offer B.A. programs in Business Admin, History, English, French, Economics, Politics, Military Psychology and Leadership, and Strategic Studies.


With the exception of English and French, all of these topics are considered "social sciences" by some Canadian universities.  Maybe the rumoured "they" is trying to rebrand these topic in RMC.  If you can justify a new faculty, it comes with additional staff right?

Setting aside that tinfoil hat theory, I tend to be skeptical of rumours attributed to they and them.


----------



## IaminCanada

My son is taking the ROTP program now. I plan to visit him.  Can I take the shuttle bus at Montreal-Trudeau Airport to the St-Jean Garrison?

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

IaminCanada said:
			
		

> My son is taking the ROTP program now. I plan to visit him.  Can I take the shuttle bus at Montreal-Trudeau Airport to the St-Jean Garrison?



You posted the same question here,



			
				IaminCanada said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My son is taking the CFLRS program now. I want to visit him. I am wondering if I am allowed to take the shuttle bus at Montreal-Trudeau Airport to the destination.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cameron anderson

Hey guys,
I am currently 14 years old and am going into grade 9 this Fall.  I really want to become an Infantry Officer.  I am planning  to go to RMC once I graduate from high school and get my degree in military arts and science.  I know that RMC is hard to get into so I am wondering if you guys think I have what it takes to get in.  My marks last year were mostly mid 80s and I am going to try and improve throughout high school.  I play AA hockey and I am the goalie, I don't know how much that will help but I feel that it teaches work ethic, determination and discipline.  In two more years I am going to join the reserves and participate as a Junior volunteer firefighter at a local volunteer fire station.  Do you guys think I have a good chance or is there anything I should change or do instead please let me know.

Thanks for reading and have a great day,
Cameron


----------



## dangles

Hi Cameron,

It seems that you are on the right path to becoming an Infantry Officer. That said, ROTP (the training program to get you a subsidized education at RMC) is a very competitive program.

Focus on keeping your marks in the high 80's and 90's, and start volunteering and working for compensation as soon as possible. A good work and volunteer background is not something to overlook. As well, you should obviously stay away from the things that can lead someone astray in highschool (drugs, alcohol, the wrong friends). 

Joining an Infantry Reserve unit would be helpful assuming you excelled in the ranks, however it will more than likely take you over a year to become a fully trained Private. So if you join immediately at the minimum eligible age, and you have a local Reserve unit that accepts you into their ranks immediately, you likely would not have very much time in as an Infantry Reservist prior to applying and potentially being accepted to RMC. So, this is something you should consider...the Reserves would be a great addition to your resume but it is not essential to get into the ROTP.

Also it is never a bad time to work on your fitness, so weekly running and an exercise program would be extremely beneficial for you. At the end of the day you will never know if you will get into the ROTP until you apply, so just focus on doing everything in your power to improve yourself and make yourself the most competitive candidate.


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, Cameron.

I see that you just registered. We expect people to research, especially on this Site, prior to asking questions, as those question have likely been asked and answered many times before. There is a Search Function which can help with that, or you can just explore some of the existing threads of interest. During that exploration, you will find answers to other questions that have not even occurred to you yet, and a ton of other information.

Dangles' answer is about the best that you will get. You'll never really know, though, until you apply.

Work hard, and good luck.

Topic locked.


----------



## JJ123

With the ROTP 2016-17 competition opening up on Tuesday, I figured this would be a good time to start a thread and get some discussion going. 

Would anyone be able to enlighten me as to when it will be announced which trades are open to applicants this year?

For any prospective candidates, which trades will you be applying for?

Cheers


----------



## DAA

Jay427 said:
			
		

> With the ROTP 2016-17 competition opening up on Tuesday



That's pretty optimistic on your part!


----------



## JJ123

I was under the impression that they start accepting applications again for ROTP on September 1st?


----------



## DAA

Jay427 said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that they start accepting applications again for ROTP on September 1st?



They will accept them at any time throughout the year.  The question left is "Will they be able to process them?"  Processing can't take place until RMC Admissions is ready to review them and only once the RMC Portal has been tested and ready to go.

Time will tell!


----------



## C-Aitchison

DAA said:
			
		

> They will accept them at any time throughout the year.  The question left is "Will they be able to process them?"  Processing can't take place until RMC Admissions is ready to review them and only once the RMC Portal has been tested and ready to go.
> 
> Time will tell!



When I applied in Grade 12, I was given initial contact early on, but didn't really do much in the way of processing until the Winter term. Same thing when I reapplied in first year (Super long story, but if it's for an air force job that requires Aircrew selection, brush up on your math).

Keep your chin up if you don't hear anything for a bit!


----------



## betzj427

I received a response from the VCFRC today asking me to send in my supporting docs to RMC (transcripts and academic questionnaire). I've been poking around the site for a while and have noticed that in previous years the academic questionnaire included an essay portion where the applicant explains why he or she would like to attend RMC. I have been able to find that particular questionnaire on Google, however it is not the form I was provided on the RMC portal. So my question is, just out of curiosity, can anyone shed some light on whether they have condensed the academic questionnaire, or if this is just an initial suitability check?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

betzj427 said:
			
		

> I received a response from the VCFRC today asking me to send in my supporting docs to RMC (transcripts and academic questionnaire). I've been poking around the site for a while and have noticed that in previous years the academic questionnaire included an essay portion where the applicant explains why he or she would like to attend RMC. I have been able to find that particular questionnaire on Google, however it is not the form I was provided on the RMC portal. So my question is, just out of curiosity, can anyone shed some light on whether they have condensed the academic questionnaire, or if this is just an initial suitability check?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I applied last year, couldn't get my FBI background check in time since I applied from the US. But to answer your question, yes. It appears the essay portion has been eliminated, or it may become necessary to complete later. We will have to see what they require for this year.

I uploaded mine on the 2nd of September, has anyone else received information back on if they'll process you after you sent in your academic information/ questionnaire?


----------



## durhamcadet1

betzj427 said:
			
		

> I received a response from the VCFRC today asking me to send in my supporting docs to RMC (transcripts and academic questionnaire). I've been poking around the site for a while and have noticed that in previous years the academic questionnaire included an essay portion where the applicant explains why he or she would like to attend RMC. I have been able to find that particular questionnaire on Google, however it is not the form I was provided on the RMC portal. So my question is, just out of curiosity, can anyone shed some light on whether they have condensed the academic questionnaire, or if this is just an initial suitability check?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Interesting!  ??? Last year the RMCC Academic Admissions Questionnaire was a 4 page document. They asked about 1) Personal info, 2) Education, 3) Homework, Employment, Sports, Hobbies, Music, Volunteer and Leadership. 4) Long Question : Explain your interest in ROTP and a desire to pursue a career as in the CF

In any event, I would suggest that you prepare to answer these questions. If it doesn't come up in your questionnaire, these topics may be of interest in your interview.


----------



## wannabepilot35

I'm currently in gr. 12, and I filed my application on September 2nd. I got the email for ROTP a few days later along with a link to the academic questionnaire. I submitted it that night with my transcript, and after I got the confirmation email I haven't heard anything from them since. I listed my top three trades and 1) Pilot 2) ACSO 3) MPO. A bit about myself:

School:

Advanced Functions: 88 (did it last year)
Gr. 11 English: 94
Gr. 11 Physics: 93
Gr. 11 Chem: 92
French: 93

Overall Highschool avg: 92

Extra Curriculars:

Football
Rugby
Air Cadets
Student Council
Science Olympics
Part-time Job

Best of luck to all of you!

Oh, and I don't know about other trades, but I know there are 33 spots for ROTP Pilot this year.


----------



## JJ123

Anyone had further contact besides confirmation of files being received? I'm guessing it wont be until later in Oct or early Nov, but you never know.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Jay427 said:
			
		

> Anyone had further contact besides confirmation of files being received? I'm guessing it wont be until later in Oct or early Nov, but you never know.



I just received contact this morning. I'm at the Victoria detachment and sent in my verification just now. 

I came from a high school in the US; so contact times may differ from applicant to applicant. You may get contact tomorrow or a month from now. It depends on when you applied as well I suppose.


----------



## JJ123

Nice, good to hear. Best of luck


----------



## runormal

Just saw this tweet

``The Regular Officer Training Plan application deadline for all occupations is January 31 for admission the following September. Starting in 2015, we are offering conditional Regular Officer Training Plan acceptances as early as September 15, 2015. Early Conditional Acceptance holds a full university scholarship position at a military college for the applicant.  Regular Officer Training Plan Applicants who have completed Step 3 of the applicant process (see Apply Now section), may be offered a conditional acceptance to a Regular Officer Training Program for the following September. The acceptance offer is conditional based on the applicant meeting academic requirements in their final year of high school and successfully completing Steps 4-7 of the Canadian Armed Forces Application Process.``

This should be interesting to see how this plays out.

For more information:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#tab2

and

https://twitter.com/ForcesJobs/status/649966053334904833


----------



## Sammy98

Hey guys, 

I'm having some trouble filling out the academic questionnaire. If you guys could help me out, that would be much appreciated.

1) Under Part 2, I don't know what to write for Date of Completion as I have not yet graduated high school.

2) For certificate obtained, should I write down High School Diploma or leave it blank? I haven't graduated high school yet so I don't know what to write.

3) What should I write down for mid-term/interim marks if I haven't reached mid-terms yet in school?

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having some trouble filling out the academic questionnaire. If you guys could help me out, that would be much appreciated.
> 
> 1) Under Part 2, I don't know what to write for Date of Completion as I have not yet graduated high school.
> 
> 2) For certificate obtained, should I write down High School Diploma or leave it blank? I haven't graduated high school yet so I don't know what to write.
> 
> 3) What should I write down for mid-term/interim marks if I haven't reached mid-terms yet in school?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!



1) Just write current/ expected completion date. Ex. (Current/ June 2016). They will know you are still in high school.

2)Write High School Diploma, they'll know you're still attending.

3)For now leave it blank or TBD.

Good luck!


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

runormal said:
			
		

> Just saw this tweet
> 
> ``The Regular Officer Training Plan application deadline for all occupations is January 31 for admission the following September. Starting in 2015, we are offering conditional Regular Officer Training Plan acceptances as early as September 15, 2015. Early Conditional Acceptance holds a full university scholarship position at a military college for the applicant.  Regular Officer Training Plan Applicants who have completed Step 3 of the applicant process (see Apply Now section), may be offered a conditional acceptance to a Regular Officer Training Program for the following September. The acceptance offer is conditional based on the applicant meeting academic requirements in their final year of high school and successfully completing Steps 4-7 of the Canadian Armed Forces Application Process.``
> 
> This should be interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> For more information:
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#tab2
> 
> and
> 
> https://twitter.com/ForcesJobs/status/649966053334904833



Really interesting. I'll email them and I'll make sure to pass on any information about the process!


----------



## Sammy98

Thanks for the help, Bradford_Maxwell!


----------



## random123

Applying for ROTP Pilot and AEC. Did 8 years as NCM (AcOp) and quit, deciding to go back in since I am doing so well in civilian university. 

Got my transcripts in last week, called the recruitment office today and they got word back from RMC that everything checks out and I am good for the next step. Already wrote the aptitude test in 2004 ( I did very well when I wrote it) so I am waiting on a medical now.

Pretty optimistic, the only thing I am worried is my old high school (2004) marks poisoning my overall average. I haven't gotten a concrete answer on what grades they use to calculate. I have heard they take all your pre-req courses along with a few more of your top courses and calculate, other times I have heard they take all grade 11 and 12 marks (maybe grade 10?). My high school average was very poor (63%). I took a single grade 12 science course (getting 96%) to bring my grade 12 average up to 70% to get into university. My RMC Science Program pre-reqs (from my university classes) are as follows (none of my high school courses come even close to meeting pre-reqs):

English 100: 83%
Math 102(pre-calculus): 98%
Math 110(calculus I): 97%
Chemistry 100: 88%

My current university GPA is sitting at 89.2% after 45 credit hours (15 classes).

Extras:

Boxing
Swimming
Computer Science Student Society (finance officer)
Deans List 3 semesters in a row
8 years prior service


----------



## DAA

random123 said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten a concrete answer on what grades they use to calculate. I have heard they take all your pre-req courses along with a few more of your top courses and calculate, other times I have heard they take all grade 11 and 12 marks (maybe grade 10?). My high school average was very poor (63%). I took a single grade 12 science course (getting 96%) to bring my grade 12 average up to 70% to get into university. My RMC Science Program pre-reqs (from my university classes) are as follows (none of my high school courses come even close to meeting pre-reqs):
> 
> English 100: 83%
> Math 102(pre-calculus): 98%
> Math 110(calculus I): 97%
> Chemistry 100: 88%
> 
> My current university GPA is sitting at 89.2% after 45 credit hours (15 classes).
> 
> Extras:
> 
> Boxing
> Swimming
> Computer Science Student Society (finance officer)
> Deans List 3 semesters in a row
> 8 years prior service



They will use a combination of your previous HS Marks and your current University Marks, with the later of the two holding more weight.  If you are now waiting for the Medical and Interview to be scheduled, then you have probably already crossed the first hurdle (ie; Academic Averaging and RMC Academic Assessment).


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

random123 said:
			
		

> English 100: 83%
> *Math 102(pre-calculus): 98%*
> *Math 110(calculus I): 97%*
> Chemistry 100: 88%




Holy! Those grades in Mathematics! I just have to commend you for those since they're two tough subjects, especially calculus. 
Good luck! I really hope you make it, especially with how well you're doing in Uni. Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## random123

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Holy! Those grades in Mathematics! I just have to commend you for those since they're two tough subjects, especially calculus.
> Good luck! I really hope you make it, especially with how well you're doing in Uni. Keep us posted on the progress!



Thanks. I find that math comes naturally to me. Nice for getting good marks. 

Just got my personality test, interview and medical scheduled for 22 Oct (all the same day)


----------



## Sammy98

Does anybody here know approximately how long it takes for the CFRC to contact you once you've uploaded your transcript on the RMC portal? Just submitted mine a couple of days ago.


----------



## mariomike

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> Does anybody here know approximately how long it takes for the CFRC to contact you once you've uploaded your transcript on the RMC portal?



RMC processing turn-around time?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113466.0
"What is the general turn-around time from RMC after one has submitted their Academic questionnaire and transcript?"


----------



## Sammy98

mariomike said:
			
		

> RMC processing turn-around time?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/113466.0
> "What is the general turn-around time from RMC after one has submitted their Academic questionnaire and transcript?"



Yeah, the turn-around time was what I was looking for, just couldn't remember the right word. So, after reading that thread it looks like I should wait for AT LEAST a month before I start to get worried.


----------



## DAA

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the turn-around time was what I was looking for, just couldn't remember the right word. So, after reading that thread it looks like I should wait for AT LEAST a month before I start to get worried.



From the time you upload your documents as instructed through the RMC Portal, it is usually a couple of weeks before you will be notified of the results.   If you have not heard anything within 3-4 weeks, then you need to start making phone calls to your local CFRC.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

It's 20 business days since I've had any contact from the CFRC after taking my CFAT/TSD, should I be worried? I've sent emails to two different recruiters who were once very responsive and have not heard since.


----------



## random123

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> It's 20 business days since I've had any contact from the CFRC after taking my CFAT/TSD, should I be worried? I've sent emails to two different recruiters who were once very responsive and have not heard since.



Were you successful with the cfat? Usually they tell you on the spot how you did


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

random123 said:
			
		

> Were you successful with the cfat? Usually they tell you on the spot how you did



They shouldn't say anything since it'll all percentiles, they said they would contact everyone in 15 business days on how well they did or if they should change trades, etc. Haven't heard since.


----------



## GilbertBrother

I have recently just finished high school and I'm currently working a full-time job. I am looking towards going to RMC and becoming an Infantry Officer. I have been in Army Cadets for 5 years now and through cadets have recently earned my CF basic  parachutist wings. When and how does the selection process take place allowing me to go to RMC and go through the ROTP? I would also like to know how likely it would be for me to get in my first time applying because if I do not get accepted I will most likely end up going non-commissioned right away.


----------



## mariomike

GilbertBrother said:
			
		

> When and how does the selection process take place allowing me to go to RMC and go through the ROTP?



This may help,

ROTP Competition 2016 - 2017  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120371.0
2 pages.

"Starting in 2015, we are offering conditional Regular Officer Training Plan acceptances as early as September 15, 2015."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#tab2


----------



## menezes

Good luck!


----------



## 233967256

HI~! I'm currently a Mcgill student, age of 21, is it possible for me to join the ROTP? i had good grades in my first and second year of university, then i fail a lot in my third year.


----------



## DAA

233967256 said:
			
		

> HI~! I'm currently a Mcgill student, age of 21, is it possible for me to join the ROTP? i had good grades in my first and second year of university, then i fail a lot in my third year.



Normally, if you are applying for ROTP, you need to have a minimum of "2-years" remaining in your program of study  (ie; a 1st or 2nd year student at the time of application).  If you are into your 3rd year of a 4 year program or the last year of your program, your ROTP chances are slim at best.

If you are into your "final" year, then you can apply for DEO.


----------



## JackMerridrew

How is everyone's application coming along? I talked to the Rugby coach for Varsity men's and he seems like a great coach! Very enthusiastic.

 I'm just waiting to get my Aircrew Medical Rating and then be shipped off to CFAST. 

Good Luck all!


----------



## FraservilleMike

For those who take the time to read this and reply, many thanks.

My question today is ultimately about acceptance and overall preparedness for acceptance to RMC. 
After talking to a recruiter who came to my school I have already talked about the overall career path (Being MARS officer) and applying for the ARTS program majouring in Political science. My question is, If i would like to be accepted what can I do in HS to prepare. I failed grade 11 math and recompleted the course getting about a 65 (only grade below a 84 for me) . All my other courses are high 80's and mid 90's. I have not done many sports since a injury in football in grade 9. I will be taking a "victory lap" after this year to do grade 11 Physic's and Chem since it is recommended, So I could do some teams next year... Overall Im asking about my probability at this moment and what I can do to improve. This is my dream job, So im at a point I will do anything to make it a reality.


----------



## tessa.vanz

Hey all! 

I applied to ROTP for Nursing Officer last year and due to some complications with my medical I wasn't on the merit list until after the spots were already filled   Last year the number for NO was 7 and this year is 4, I have already reapplied and completed my update medical and interview, having already done my CFAT last year with an extremely competitive score.  I'm currently attending Trent University for nursing as a first year student.  Just thought I'd introduce myself 

Tessa


----------



## mariomike

FraservilleMike said:
			
		

> My question is, If i would like to be accepted what can I do in HS to prepare.



There are discussions in the RMC/ROTP forum with advice on how to become a ( more ) competitive applicant.

This is one example you may find helpful,

RMC, CMR, ROTP > What would make me more competitive?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108629.0
2 pages.

And many more, 

RMC competitive:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rmc+competitive&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ntc_VtDfDZDd8gfq7K9o&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## runormal

FraservilleMike said:
			
		

> For those who take the time to read this and reply, many thanks.
> I failed grade 11 math and recompleted the course getting about a 65



We both know that this looks bad, you can't and will not retake it for a third time. Instead what you will do is take the Functions/Calculus course(s) . Reason being is should you get into RMC you will do math even if you are in Poli-Sci. Might as well see it once before hand when all you need to worry about is school. Furthermore if you don't get in to RMC not having calc is a huge problem in university if you want to switch majors out of poli-sci you pretty much need calc. What you are going to do is take it, study hard go to your math help session or math club at lunch and ensure that you do better than your 65 in grade 11. Ideally low 80s. (I failed functions in HS, re took it and got a 83, there is no way that you can't do that as well). Can't understand your teacher? Don't worry https://www.khanacademy.org/ has your back. 



			
				FraservilleMike said:
			
		

> I have not done many sports since a injury in football in grade 9. I will be taking a "victory lap" after this year to do grade 11 Physic's and Chem since it is recommended,



Good if you are taking a victory lap take the G 12 courses as well. The only caveat with the 5th year is towards the end of the final semester once I got declined from RMC and was going into a program that didn't need my bio/chem courses my GAFF (give a fuck factor) went a lot lower. Not saying that this will happen to you but this happened to _most_ students who came back for the final semester, _if they even finished the final semester_. You have got to keep your self focused, because you never know when you will need the credits. (Like when you try to switch into engineering and get told no  :). 



			
				FraservilleMike said:
			
		

> So I could do some teams next year...



It doesn't necessarily need to be physical, what about things like chess, debate? If you started now you could get 2 years of activities in. But by all means do what you can for next year.

You could also do some volunteering, but try to do something longer term and with a bigger impact for yourself.



			
				FraservilleMike said:
			
		

> Overall Im asking about my probability at this moment and what I can do to improve. This is my dream job, So im at a point I will do anything to make it a reality.



No one can tell you your probability, it depends on you and how competitive the other applicants are applying to your given trades. Good on you for trying to to do this now, instead of the year that you are applying.

Cheers


----------



## DAA

FraservilleMike said:
			
		

> My question today is ultimately about acceptance and overall preparedness for acceptance to RMC.
> After talking to a recruiter who came to my school I have already talked about the overall career path (Being MARS officer) and applying for the ARTS program majouring in Political science. My question is, If i would like to be accepted what can I do in HS to prepare. I failed grade 11 math and recompleted the course getting about a 65 (only grade below a 84 for me) . All my other courses are high 80's and mid 90's. I have not done many sports since a injury in football in grade 9. I will be taking a "victory lap" after this year to do grade 11 Physic's and Chem since it is recommended, So I could do some teams next year... Overall Im asking about my probability at this moment and what I can do to improve. This is my dream job, So im at a point I will do anything to make it a reality.



To be eligible for an Arts program through ROTP, you need as a minimum, completion of or be in the process of completing a Gr 12 pre-university English or French course and a Gr 11 pre-university Math course, with a minimum mark of 75% achieved in both these courses.


----------



## runormal

DAA said:
			
		

> To be eligible for an Arts program through ROTP, you need as a minimum, completion of or be in the process of completing a Gr 12 pre-university English or French course and a Gr 11 pre-university Math course, with a minimum mark of 75% achieved in both these courses.



Could the individual get a > 75% in a grade  12 course and have it over ride the grade 11 req?


----------



## DAA

runormal said:
			
		

> Could the individual get a > 75% in a grade  12 course and have it over ride the grade 11 req?



Usually, ONLY if the Gr 12 course was considered to be equal to or a higher level than the Gr 11 course.  There are instances where this does happen but it requires a second level review to ensure the requirements are met.


----------



## FraservilleMike

.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> To be eligible for an Arts program through ROTP, you need as a minimum, completion of or be in the process of completing a Gr 12 pre-university English or French course and a Gr 11 pre-university Math course, with a minimum mark of 75% achieved in both these courses.


 
I am in Grade 12 at this moment and will be taking a grade 13 year to be better prepared. I currently have a 95 in my English.




			
				runormal said:
			
		

> We both know that this looks bad, you can't and will not retake it for a third time. Instead what you will do is take the Functions/Calculus course(s) . Reason being is should you get into RMC you will do math even if you are in Poli-Sci. Might as well see it once before hand when all you need to worry about is school. Furthermore if you don't get in to RMC not having calc is a huge problem in university if you want to switch majors out of poli-sci you pretty much need calc. What you are going to do is take it, study hard go to your math help session or math club at lunch and ensure that you do better than your 65 in grade 11. Ideally low 80s. (I failed functions in HS, re took it and got a 83, there is no way that you can't do that as well). Can't understand your teacher? Don't worry https://www.khanacademy.org/ has your back.
> 
> Good if you are taking a victory lap take the G 12 courses as well. The only caveat with the 5th year is towards the end of the final semester once I got declined from RMC and was going into a program that didn't need my bio/chem courses my GAFF (give a frig factor) went a lot lower. Not saying that this will happen to you but this happened to _most_ students who came back for the final semester, _if they even finished the final semester_. You have got to keep your self focused, because you never know when you will need the credits. (Like when you try to switch into engineering and get told no  :).
> 
> It doesn't necessarily need to be physical, what about things like chess, debate? If you started now you could get 2 years of activities in. But by all means do what you can for next year.
> 
> You could also do some volunteering, but try to do something longer term and with a bigger impact for yourself.
> 
> No one can tell you your probability, it depends on you and how competitive the other applicants are applying to your given trades. Good on you for trying to to do this now, instead of the year that you are applying.
> 
> Cheers



I appreciate this and will take Advanced Functions then Calculus next year... but honestly I will go to universtiy first year if i have to but I will keep applying to RMC until i get in or am too old


----------



## Positively:)

Hi there fellow readers (and hopefully future colleagues)

I have just recently applied to RMC in hopes of getting into the Aeronautical Engineering program. As I am a Quebec student and have not completed Cegep, I anticipate going to RMC St-Jean to get me up to par with the rest of Canada, or at least the part of Canada that has grade 12.

When I applied via the RMC website, I included all the documents and information that was required of me i.e transcripts, experience, etc. I feel, just based on the information I provided, I have a fairly decent chance of the college considering me as a candidate. 

However, since I wish as much as possible not to leave this up to chance, as this has been my life long dream, I was wondering if RMC accepts letters of intent. I have researched the subject on both the forum and through the use of search engines and have found nothing on the subject. Since I felt this was my best chance to stand out in a large competitive crowd, I figured this might be the best place to ask wether or not that is truly the case. Thank you in advance for the answer!

Remembering all those who served and continue to serve.

Sincerely, 
Zac C


----------



## durhamcadet1

Positively:) said:
			
		

> Since I felt this was my best chance to stand out in a large competitive crowd



Best wishes on your application process. CMR Saint-Jean is a great place to complete your CEGEP.
My experience with successfully navigating the application process is to excel in the areas that you will be evaluated on. This is the army, and there is an established set process and evaluation criteria.  My opinion, is that a letter of intent is outside of this process and it may be of little help.

My suggestion is to thoroughly prepare for the upcoming evaluations. Maximize your score on your academic marks, aptitude test and most importantly, your interview. This will position you well on the merit list for your selected trades. There are good discussions on the aptitude test and the interview in these forums.
Learn everything that you can and be intentional with your time.
Your determination will be key.
Cheers


----------



## Positively:)

Thank you very much for the speedy response! I will definitely take your advice and put it to work. I am actually enrolled at an adult education center, finishing up some pre-requisites. I am well on top of that. I have also being studying different battery tests online in preparation for the cfat, but I will be digging into the forum in the up coming days to better myself further. As for preparing for the interview, I constantly catch myself practicing my interview in my mind. Sometimes, I even dream about it. I know there are definitely resources in the forums on this subject and I also remember reading some good information on the forces website, but I figure since you put so much emphasis on it, do you have any specific advice regarding the interview?

Many thanks,
Zac C


----------



## mariomike

Positively:) said:
			
		

> do you have any specific advice regarding the interview?



This may help,

Interview advice (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.325
15 pages.

Interview
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+interview&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=7BtEVqnTBoTd8gfgz7GIDQ&gws_rd=ssl#

There are also numerous discussions on here about what to wear / how to dress for the Interview.

Step five: Interview

To prepare for the interview, we suggest that you:
•Research the jobs you have listed on your application.
•List the reasons you chose those jobs.
•Review your resume and be prepared to talk about your work history.
•Summarize your education and any other activities you have been involved in.
•Read the section “Life in the CF” and “Basic Training.”
•Prepare answers to the following common questions: ◦Where does basic training take place? For how long?
◦Where does the occupational training take place for the jobs you are interested in?
◦How long will you be in training before you are completely qualified?
◦What is the role of your preferred job in the Forces?
◦Where might you serve?
◦What do you like about the jobs you listed on the application?
◦What are the negative elements of the jobs you listed on the application?

•Put some thought into what you will wear and how you want to present yourself.
•Give yourself time to arrive 10 to 15 minutes early so you can relax before the interview.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


----------



## Positively:)

These are great resources. Thank you very much Mariomike! 

I didn't meen to cause anyone to do the work for me, I was just curious as to what stood out most as being important  when durhamcadet1 did his interview, being that he was very adamant about the subject.

Nevertheless, I very much appreciate the resources and they will be put to the test!

Thank you
Zac c


----------



## DAA

Positively:) said:
			
		

> I was just curious as to what stood out most as being important



First of all, your academic transcripts are the most important, after that, how well you score on the CFAT.


----------



## mariomike

Positively:) said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Mariomike!



You are Positively welcome, Zac. Good luck!


----------



## menezes

Same situation for me bud! I'm in first year mech eng & computing at UOttawa, applying to ROTP in my first year. In grade 12 I had an overall average of around 88 (top 6 final for eng = 83-85, cant remember) but it included a 65 in calculus. Planning on giving my university transcripts to the recruiting center as soon as I can so they can add it to my file (their instructions). Do not want this low mark which I have rectified to ruin my chances. Best of luck to you as well OP!


----------



## random123

JackMerridrew said:
			
		

> How is everyone's application coming along? I talked to the Rugby coach for Varsity men's and he seems like a great coach! Very enthusiastic.
> 
> I'm just waiting to get my Aircrew Medical Rating and then be shipped off to CFAST.
> 
> Good Luck all!



My medical has been done and I called to confirm and it has been approved by Ottawa. Still waiting to be put on CFAST


----------



## JackMerridrew

random123 said:
			
		

> My medical has been done and I called to confirm and it has been approved by Ottawa. Still waiting to be put on CFAST



Do you remember when your medical files were received by Ottawa? I'm entering my 8th week with no response from the RMO.


----------



## mausman4

I noticed that the pre-requisites for Civil Engineering include Pre-Calculus 12, English 12, Physics 12 and Chemistry 12. Given this, is your application average based on these four grades? Thanks.


----------



## DAA

mausman4 said:
			
		

> I noticed that the pre-requisites for Civil Engineering include Pre-Calculus 12, English 12, Physics 12 and Chemistry 12. Given this, is your application average based on these four grades? Thanks.



The courses you mention above, require a minimum of 75% in each of them.  Your overall average will be all your available grades.


----------



## ineedadollar

So I've been considering RMC as a possible post secondary choice however going there I am understanding completely that it will be a different college experience. I do not on the other hand want to miss out on a college experience all together. Just looking for a run down on maybe dorm life, just how strict it is, is there actually a curfew, are you aloud like video games and such in the dorms, is partying still a thing at RMC. In the just I was just wondering how different RMC free time is from other college free time.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## mariomike

ineedadollar said:
			
		

> In the just I was just wondering how different RMC free time is from other college free time.



Life at RMCC
https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/training-wing/life-rmcc

Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html
17 pages.

Fun at RMC?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/83077.0

RMC vs Civi U
http://army.ca/forums/threads/32371.75.html
4 pages.


----------



## runormal

In all honesty the college/university experience isn't entirely what it is cracked up to be.

Frosh week/first semester is a lot of fun. But after that providing you aren't a moron you buckle down pretty quickly because you know you have to (Or you are on probation).

I have a buddy who went to RMC I saw pictures of him and his friends 
Somewhere down south over reading week. I'm in my 5th year of university and still haven't done the "spring break thing". I also don't know too many friends who have (business major).

Not actually being a student I can't comment but when I toured the campus there was a 360 and a big screen TV in the common room.  A bunch of thre guys had xbox's but some said there was a problem getting a TV in their room. The mess also had beeer bottles in it and I've heard that there are still some pretty good parties. They also did a gangman style parody which you can see on YouTube.

https://youtu.be/gG5U7MVGYoI

Flip side of the coin I've talked to some engineers while on exercise and a few stated that they got more sleep I'm the field than at RMC.

If you want to do well in school and do anything extracurricular you won't have that much first time after the first month. 

Party on but watch your bank account and GPA  :subbies:


----------



## mariomike

ineedadollar said:
			
		

> Just looking for a run down on maybe dorm life, just how strict it is, is there actually a curfew, are you aloud like video games and such in the dorms, is partying still a thing at RMC.





			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> Yes, bring a laptop, desktop, cell phone tv, coffee maker, xbox, whatever. First year's are a little more restricted on what they are allowed to have in their rooms, but after 1st year it's pretty much anything goes as long as your room is kept tidy.
> 
> It's not a normail university. You will have mandatory sports and early morning activities. That being said, you will have a ton of free time. There is a campus pub, and Kingston just a 15 walk away, 4th year psych students have like, 9 hours of class a week, and they spend the rest of their time during the day napping, working out or playing videogames. Video games are very popular there, as is drinking and exercising, go figure.



Perhaps this thread can be merged with the 17-page RMC super-thread sticky for future reference,

Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html


----------



## Loachman

Merged as requested.

As you can see, ineedadollar, there is a lot of information on this Site already. Please read through older threads, and try the Search Function, before asking questions that have been asked and answered before.


----------



## grummanironworks

Hello All:

I'm new here and not sure if there is already one of these boards running...

Anyways- I have applied to RMC for the 2016-2017 school year and have completed everything (tests/medical exam/interview) and am currently waiting to hear back on whether I've been accepted or not. There's talk of early acceptance this year which would be awesome. Just wondering if anyone else has been accepted yet. Thanks 
-RMC hopeful


----------



## grummanironworks

@mariomike

Thanks for the reply, I did actually see that board but it was from last year.

Looking to start a new group for the applicants who will be starting in the fall of 2016.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Yes, I thought RMC thread for this year is relatively dead, compared to previous years. 

Hello, grunman! Glad to hear you are almost done with everything. Hope you get an offer soon. [

It's quite a long story but let me introduce myself. I decided to go to RMC in 2012 during my final high school year. However, I could not do so because I received my canadian citizenship after the application deadline. Then I applied in 2013 but was rejected brutally in the early stage  :'( (still don't know the reason why. Maybe I screwed up the essay section). So I didn't even have the chance to write the CFAT.  

But, since I had this strong desire to be a part of Canadian Forces, I applied again on April 2015 this time as NCM. So I wrote CFAT, did NCM interview, and finished the background check, and was at the end of the process.

Then, I met a new Chaplain transferred to my town whom I saw at my church. And Fortunately, I had a chance to be close to him since his son is applying for ROTP this year and was asked politely by the chaplain to be his son's tutor for CFAT.

While I was at his home tutoring, he had a chance to talk to me and strongly recommended me to reapply for ROTP. And I gave a thought, 'why have I not been honest with myself? Going to RMC is all I have ever wanted.'  

So, I switched my application from NCM to ROTP in the middle of this January, and was selected for further processing. Since my CFAT score was high enough, I did not have to redo it, and I am left with ROTP interview, which is my last step.

Just to be honest, I wouldn't be let down anymore even if I don't get accepted this year. Because I would have next year. It will actually be better because I will be more mature to have more quality time in RMC if they are still willing to accept me.   

So if I have the opportunity to say something to fellow ROTP applicants this year, I would say this. 'Be true to what you want to do in your life, and all things will turn out well even if you do not receive what you want right away. Because in that process, 'you' are made to be equipped with what you deserve. Good luck everyone! [lol:


P.S. I live in Kingston, and know some RMC cadets and graduates. So if you have any specific questions, fire away and I will ask them. Then I will post here or PM you Haha :


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I contacted the recruiting center this morning for scheduling interview, and the recruiter told me that I received the conditional offer of acceptance from RMC. 

If I don't have problem with the interview and background check, I guess I'm in.  [


----------



## DAA

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> I contacted the recruiting center this morning for scheduling interview, and the recruiter told me that I received the conditional offer of acceptance from RMC.
> 
> If I don't have problem with the interview and background check, I guess I'm in.  [



No, that doesn't mean your "in".   It only means that RMC has found you "suitable" to attend their institution.  You still have a long way to go.   Good luck!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

DAA said:
			
		

> No, that doesn't mean your "in".   It only means that RMC has found you "suitable" to attend their institution.  You still have a long way to go.   Good luck!



Thanks DAA, for the clarification. Yes, I was a bit confused about the meaning of 'conditional' offer as to whether it means anything at all. So, I would have to do faithfully the remaining steps like any other applicants, because in the end all acceptances are the same whether one gets conditional offer or not.

Anyway thank you DAA for all the helpful answers to me until now. All has been indeed a great help!


----------



## DAA

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA, for the clarification. Yes, I was a bit confused about the meaning of 'conditional' offer as to whether it means anything at all. So, I would have to do faithfully the remaining steps like any other applicants, because in the end all acceptances are the same whether one gets conditional offer or not.
> 
> Anyway thank you DAA for all the helpful answers to me until now. All has been indeed a great help!



You crossed one more hurdle in your processing, better than most.   Time to concentrate on the next one.

Keep plugging away and you never know just where things will lead.


----------



## kierancannae

I am really interested in the ROTP/RMC and the military in general and I think I could make a half decent career officer. However if that doesn't pan out I would like a usable bachelors degree rather than something like military history. I don't think I am really cut out for engineering as I do have decent marks but not competitive ones for grade 12. I have been looking at criminology and the military police officer route and also the trades. How viable is a career as an unspecialized military officer through the RMC.


----------



## mariomike

kierancannae said:
			
		

> I am really interested in the ROTP/RMC



This may help,

Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html



			
				kierancannae said:
			
		

> I would like a usable bachelors degree



You can read about BA's at RMC here,

RMC Bachelor's Degree 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bachelors+degree&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=BJyhVvG-DaqC8QeC1bywAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+bachelors+degree+RMC

BA RMC
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bachelors+degree&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=BJyhVvG-DaqC8QeC1bywAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BA+RMC


----------



## DAA

kierancannae said:
			
		

> How viable is a career as an unspecialized military officer through the RMC.



Not viable at all, seeing as there no such thing as an "unspecialized military officer".   Your occupation is assigned to you at the time of enrolment and your academic pattern will be based on what is considered to be an acceptable degree for the assigned occupation.

Here is what you have to pick from if you are applying for RMC.     http://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/registrars-office/undergraduate-academic-programmes


----------



## Nomulous

I do wonder why this thread is so dead compared to last years. Does this mean there's less amount of interest or just no one wants to chat on forums with other people who are applying? Anywho, hopefully everyone's application is coming along nicely!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Nomulous said:
			
		

> I do wonder why this thread is so dead compared to last years. Does this mean there's less amount of interest or just no one wants to chat on forums with other people who are applying? Anywho, hopefully everyone's application is coming along nicely!



Totally agreed. I was active on this forum since 2013 and have looked over every ROTP threads, but it is strangely not so this year...
Come on guys! Come and join our party!


----------



## menezes

Officially mertit listed for eme(#1) and aere, was told selections are April-May! 
- University applicant


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

menezes said:
			
		

> Officially mertit listed for eme(#1) and aere, was told selections are April-May!
> - University applicant


 
Congratulations! I feel for you.Hope you get an offer as soon as possible. I'm just left with interview on Feb 26th. Haha


----------



## menezes

Thanks! And good luck bud, you're gonna ace that interview!


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Hello all, I've noticed the lack of comments on this section as well so figured I'd stop reading and start being apart of the party .

I was merit listed on the 21st of January and still awaiting a responce as well! Hoping all goes well, from what the recruitment office explained they started processing offers at the start of the month and will be ongoing throughout the next few months. I'm appplying for HCA and LO so for others in that trade and everyone around waiting for a responce like me... Goodluck!! 

For those who do get a call or email confirming they've been accepted, let us know!


----------



## P-Scouten

Hello everyone,

I figured that I would stop reading and start participating too! I hope everyone's applications are going well. I started my application back in November and now only have my interview left! I applied for Armour, Arty and Log (Army).

Best of luck to everyone who applied and congratulations to those that are just waiting for their call!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Hi, Scouten and Maxime,

Thank you for joining us in this thread! 

Hope you excel your interview Scouten!


----------



## P-Scouten

Thanks Fiji_Boy_, I'm sure you're going to ace yours too!


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Since I've  been waiting so long to hear someone got accepted, I feel quite honored to say that I got a call from my recruitment center (Hamilton) and have been accepted to RMC as an HCA for this coming fall, basic will start the 27th of June and I'm very excited to hear who will be coming with me! Goodluck to everyone who is still waiting! Very happy day


----------



## RocketRichard

Maxime C said:
			
		

> Since I've  been waiting so long to hear someone got accepted, I feel quite honored to say that I got a call from my recruitment center (Hamilton) and have been accepted to RMC as an HCA for this coming fall, basic will start the 27th of June and I'm very excited to hear who will be coming with me! Goodluck to everyone who is still waiting! Very happy day



Bravo


----------



## Nomulous

Maxime C said:
			
		

> Since I've  been waiting so long to hear someone got accepted, I feel quite honored to say that I got a call from my recruitment center (Hamilton) and have been accepted to RMC as an HCA for this coming fall, basic will start the 27th of June and I'm very excited to hear who will be coming with me! Goodluck to everyone who is still waiting! Very happy day



Congratulations!


----------



## Grummanironworks2

Congrats Maxime!! I hope more of us applicants start getting these calls soon! Good luck everyone


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Wow Maxime! Congratulations!
I'm glad for you too, haha!

My 1st choice was HCA too. I hope I get in as HCA with you haha.

Anyway, congratulations for the offer. Your wait has been worth it!


----------



## menezes

Congratulations buddy!
Hope I was in time to possibly hear from selections in Feb, was only told I was merit listed on the 4th of Feb after an inquiry email.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Thanks for the support everyone, I was merit listed the 21st of January if that helps anyone with the timeline... I'm looking forward to seeing you guys there! Stay positive and you'll get the call soon  [ ... Curious for those who have experience with the process, if my basic training is on the 27th of june, and it is a 8 week course, would i get the last week of august off, before going to rmc... or is it just straight there anyways?

Once again goodluck to all that are applying and feel free to PM me if you have any questions


----------



## DAA

Maxime C said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support everyone, I was merit listed the 21st of January if that helps anyone with the timeline... I'm looking forward to seeing you guys there! Stay positive and you'll get the call soon  [ ... Curious for those who have experience with the process, if my basic training is on the 27th of june, and it is a 8 week course, would i get the last week of august off, before going to rmc... or is it just straight there anyways?
> 
> Once again goodluck to all that are applying and feel free to PM me if you have any questions



You will do your BMOQ ROTP Phase 1 at CFLRS St Jean.  Upon completion, you will then be sent to RMC for a compressed orientation period and then be starting school.


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

I appreciate the quick response, now that you mention it, I do recall reading that on the CF website. Busy summer ahead, I face it with much excitement.


----------



## AirPeaches

Maxime C said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support everyone, I was merit listed the 21st of January if that helps anyone with the timeline... I'm looking forward to seeing you guys there! Stay positive and you'll get the call soon  [ ... Curious for those who have experience with the process, if my basic training is on the 27th of june, and it is a 8 week course, would i get the last week of august off, before going to rmc... or is it just straight there anyways?
> 
> Once again goodluck to all that are applying and feel free to PM me if you have any questions



DAA already summarized what will happen this summer and it really depends on the length of your BMOQ course this summer - what he said is likely the most accurate given that it changes from year to year. However, I can offer some insight as I am a first-year cadet at RMCC right now.

I did my first module of BMOQ from 4th of July to around the 17th of August this past summer. We we were given one week leave before we had to report to RMCC Kingston for the Arch Parade and the commencement of the first-year orientation period (FYOP) - which lasted the final week of August + 3 weeks in September, concluding with the obstacle course and reunion weekend. There seemed to be around 3 or 4 courses for ROTP (cadets going to civilian university, RMC Kingston, and CMR St Jean) that were carried out this past summer, the first of which started on the 27th of June and they were given 2 weeks leave before reporting to RMCC. Another course also started a week after mine and had no leave time. With that said, BMOQ Mod 1 lasted 7 weeks for us, not 8. 

Regardless, prepare yourself to have a non-stop summer and if you get the leave between BMOQ and RMCC, enjoy it. This summer will be very busy, demanding, and perhaps the most challenging, albeit rewarding time of your life. Congratulations on being accepted and good luck!

If you or (anyone reading this) have any other questions about RMCC first-year life, especially FYOP and life thereafter, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## cottagebythewall

Now, I know you'll all wish I had said this sooner but I haven't been following this thread that closely so it wasn't high on my priorities to post. Sorry guys. 

Anyways, I am currently on a gap year after highschool. I knew RMC was the goal before the competition opened up so I was able to get my application done quite quickly. I didn't want it dragging on. 

So, with that being said I did my CFAT late September and then my interview and medical on Ocotober 15th. I can't remember exactly when I was merit listed but it was early December or late November. On January 11th I got the call and was offered a position at RMC and as an infantry officer. 
Unlike Maxime, my BMOQ start date is July 11. 

To anyone still waiting, don't worry. Recruitment offices are slow and take their time. I was lucky enough to know early but that is more rare than most because of completing my application so quickly. I know it's hard not to think about it but they will call you when they know And worrying won't change that. 

Best of luck to you all! 

Cheers


----------



## menezes

Congrats! Quite confused as to why my recruiter said selections will only occur April til may but we shall see  hope to see you there buddy


----------



## cottagebythewall

I spoke to a recruiter when I called and he said they have a selection board in December that reviews candidates that are all ready done and accepts them in the new year. Most of it happens on April-May though.


----------



## DAA

ROTP Selections are always done in Apr and May (1st and 2nd Round).  After that, will come 3rd Round Selections (ie; mainly Civi U applicants and occupations with vacancies).   After 3rd Round Selections are complete, then they will do what is referred to as "top-ups" and these are done as required.

This year is slightly different, as they have introduced "Early Offers".  After an application has been fully processed and Merit Listed, the file is screened for a possible "Early Offer".   Hence, the reason you are seeing some ROTP Offers being announced now.

Good luck!

PS - ROTP BMOQ is now done in two phases of 7-weeks each.


----------



## menezes

Thanks for the info. Are these early offers on a rolling basis or do they come out in chunks similarly to the known April-May selections board?


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

According to the CF site, it says that the early acceptance have been handed out since early September so from that I gather it's whenever your application reaches the merit list and they make a decision based on your overall score... 

Maxime


----------



## cottagebythewall

I found this website had some new information. Don't know if it's fully reliable but it seemed alright. http://www.royalmilitarycollege.ca

Under selection process they talk about the early offers that are sent out. 

Just in case anyone was looking for more reading and hadn't already seen it.


----------



## menezes

My MCC has provided me with the following info that may satisfy the curiosity of some. 

EME has 35 spots open at RMC.
First year transfers are required to do 4 years at RMC however transfer credits for courses such as intro to calc, chemistry, mechanics etc are considered as completed and we would receive a decreased workload.


----------



## OlympCoves

Hey there! First of all, I want to thank everyone on this site because you really helped me through every step of the process. I just did my interview and medical on Feb 22nd and I just have to do a couple tests for aircrew done and I'm all done on my part. All I can do now is pray that I'll be selected.


----------



## DAA

menezes said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Are these early offers on a rolling basis or do they come out in chunks similarly to the known April-May selections board?





			
				Maxime C said:
			
		

> it's whenever your application reaches the merit list and they make a decision based on your overall score...



There you go, someone already answered the question for you!


----------



## mausman4

I received a 55 in AP Calculus BC last year but I got a 5 on the AP exam, will the fact that I received a 5 on the exam be considered or will this 55 drag my average down by a lot?


----------



## AirPeaches

This is probably a better question to directly ask RMC. 

When you come to RMC (or immediately prior to) all your transcripts will be considered for transfer credit (including AP) by the PLAR Department (Prior Learning Assessment Request). So ensure that you send them an official AP transcript. By my experience, PLAR will probably only look at your exam score along side the curriculum of the course. From here there are a couple possibilities:

1) They will offer you credit for the first half Calculus 1, or with some luck, all of first-year calculus.
2) Normally, if a request is turned down and the credit is not granted, you will be able to write a challenge exam for the course provided you can demonstrate prior learning of it, alongside a reasonable grade. In this case the Department of Mathematics would consider your actual percentage grade and given that it is 55, it may not suffice.

AP Courses are treated as university transfer credits, however what they actually transfer to is not always so clear. Again, I would suggest inquiring with RMC directly regarding this, and soon too. In my experience you may get the credit, but they could just as easily make you repeat it.

In regards to just your general entrance average, to the best of my knowledge, consider the 55 included especially if it was taken in your senior year. The score you received on the official exam would likely not influence your entrance average, but whether or not they grant you transfer credit.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I did my interview this morning. The interviewing was friendly and kind, and it went pretty well. I am so glad I have finished every process.  [:-[

One thing that surprised me at the beginning of the interview was when he told me the reason why I was rejected  two years ago. He told me that a staff at the headquarter made a mistake something about my high school mathematics mark (BC transcript). At that time I thought I wrote the essay portion poorly. So I just told him that I understand mistakes can happen, and I am satisfied with how well it has been going now.

The officer told me this morning that HCA has 7 spots available right now out of 8, CELE 12 out of 13, AERE 14 out of 22 for RMC ROTP this year (the available spots will change as time goes on). Just to let you know

P.S. I know who got that first offer of HCA.lol


----------



## clownfool

only 14 spots left out of 22? wow that is a bit worrying. I was merit listed for aere in December and i haven't heard a word yet. I got my acceptance to BCIT mechanical engineering but id still way rather join the military rather than go to civyU


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

clownfool said:
			
		

> only 14 spots left out of 22? wow that is a bit worrying. I was merit listed for aere in December and i haven't heard a word yet. I got my acceptance to BCIT mechanical engineering but id still way rather join the military rather than go to civyU



I would still think there are a lot of spots left for AERE, in my personal opinion. And the fact that you have been merit listed a long time ago might mean your offer is at hand. I wouldn't worry that much yet.


----------



## mausman4

I actually took the course in grade 10, would they care about that?


----------



## AirPeaches

mausman4 said:
			
		

> I actually took the course in grade 10, would they care about that?



If it's on your high school transcript, it will most likely be included. However, I doubt one class is going to make or break your application . RMC looks at far more than just grades.


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Fiji_Boy_ glad your interview went well! Hoping you fill up one of those 7 spots left!  [


----------



## sidemount

https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/registrars-office/prerequisites-province

Read the grade requirements for your province. 
Minimum 75% in each of the required classes, and minimum 75% over your best 6 grade 12 classes


----------



## RSB97

Im in first year of university right now and I was wondering whether it was too late or not to apply for RMC for 16/17. Is it possible or do I have to wait for 17/18?


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Deadline was the 31st of January, you'll have to wait until 2017/2018. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Nomulous

RSB97 said:
			
		

> Im in first year of university right now and I was wondering whether it was too late or not to apply for RMC for 16/17. Is it possible or do I have to wait for 17/18?



When you apply in your second year, there's high odds they'll just subsidize your final two years of education. So you have to be careful to apply for ROTP via Civvie U, they might not accept you to RMC due to you already being half way done school. Either that, or might ask you to wait until you graduate and apply for DEO.


----------



## RSB97

Nomulous said:
			
		

> When you apply in your second year, there's high odds they'll just subsidize your final two years of education. So you have to be careful to apply for ROTP via Civvie U, they might not accept you to RMC due to you already being half way done school. Either that, or might ask you to wait until you graduate and apply for DEO.



Do you know if they take how many courses you have took into account? I've been working a lot so I haven't been able to take as many courses as is the norm.


----------



## rebengland7

RSB97 said:
			
		

> Do you know if they take how many courses you have took into account? I've been working a lot so I haven't been able to take as many courses as is the norm.



You would have to be in second year standing as per your university's regulations. I'm a second year student at Carleton University in Ottawa, second year standing here would be 5-10 credits completed. Each class is .5 of a credit if only one semester in length, or 1.0 credit is two semesters in length. So 5 credits (one year full time) would likely mean 10 classes. Not sure what university you go to but it's likely similar.


----------



## Dev364

did anyone have to wait on a security check to come through before receiving appointments for the interview and the medical?


----------



## AirPeaches

Nomulous said:
			
		

> When you apply in your second year, there's high odds they'll just subsidize your final two years of education. So you have to be careful to apply for ROTP via Civvie U, they might not accept you to RMC due to you already being half way done school. Either that, or might ask you to wait until you graduate and apply for DEO.



While that is certainly possible, it is not uncommon for candidates already in civilian universities to be offered positions at RMC even if they're in their second year. A few of us here applied for ROTP CivyU under the assumption we would be offered to continue at our civilian institutions, but then we received offers to come to Kingston.

Just something to keep in mind, an offer could go anyway.


----------



## DAA

Seems that some people just don't read or miss the statement on the RMC Admissions forms (ie; at the Portal).  Under the heading "2 - Education Preferences" and before you click on the "Next" button, it clearly says "As an ROTP applicant, you will first be considered for admission to the Military Colleges, and if found suitable for admission, you will be offered to attend the Military Colleges. Therefore, please review the available degrees and make your selection accordingly. Choose “other” if your preferred degree is only available at a civilian university".

Simply put, unless your preferred degree is only available at a civilian university, RMC always get's "first dibs".


----------



## menezes

I understand RMC has paintball and airsoft clubs. Are you able to keep the equipment in your room? I'm skeptical but I'd rather ask than bring equipment and have it taken away (as happened to a few guys paintball guns at my current university).


----------



## AirPeaches

menezes said:
			
		

> I understand RMC has paintball and airsoft clubs. Are you able to keep the equipment in your room? I'm skeptical but I'd rather ask than bring equipment and have it taken away (as happened to a few guys paintball guns at my current university).



Although I am unsure as to it being allowed in your room at RMC, I would not recommend bringing that equipment with you - at least at first. It would likely be confiscated at the beginning of your course at CFLRS and while your CFLRS staff will give it back to you at the end, it just seems like a lot of unnecessary baggage. Save yourself from having to justify yourself to a Sgt or MCpl on your first day in the military (they inspect all of your belongings for contraband).

Depending on where you're coming from I would suggest finding out the rules and regulations when you get to RMC (after FYOP) and then consider bringing the equipment here, if allowed.

My  :2c:


----------



## Nomulous

Anyone have any information on Pilots/LogOs? Maybe Intel, but I'm not fully optimistic on intel haha.


----------



## George Wallace

Nomulous said:
			
		

> Anyone have any information on Pilots/LogOs? Maybe Intel, but I'm not fully optimistic on intel haha.



Follow this link for information on Intel.


----------



## Nomulous

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Follow this link for information on Intel.



Man, there's 4 spots. I believe in myself! Wait I'm sure Intel has more spots. I mean IntO!


----------



## Grummanironworks2

Hello All:

I got some great news today! I have been accepted to RMC/ROTP for the 2016-2017 year! Hope this gives hope to those still waiting. 

Can't wait to see everyone at basic!


----------



## Allie8

Congrats!! What program are you accepted into? When were you merit listed?


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Grummanironworks2 said:
			
		

> Hello All:
> 
> I got some great news today! I have been accepted to RMC/ROTP for the 2016-2017 year! Hope this gives hope to those still waiting.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone at basic!



Hey!! CONGRATULATIONS  :blotto: :blotto: :blotto: I am glad for you! I knew you were going to be accepted! I am just waiting to be merit-listed. haha


----------



## Grummanironworks2

thank you both!  I know how hard it is to wait, but I'm sure good things are happening for everyone behind the scenes! 

@fiji_boy_ make sure to check with your recruiter whats going on with your file. They didn't tell me I was merit listed until I called and specifically asked haha


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Grummanironworks2 said:
			
		

> thank you both!  I know how hard it is to wait, but I'm sure good things are happening for everyone behind the scenes!
> 
> @fiji_boy_ make sure to check with your recruiter whats going on with your file. They didn't tell me I was merit listed until I called and specifically asked haha



Oh, thank you. I thought they were going to call me. haha Yeah I will definitely call tomorrow. Thanks for your advice! You rock


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Good news, everyone!
Received a conditional offer for MARS Officer this morning! Going to RMC, look forward to seeing you others in BMOQ!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Good news, everyone!
> Received a conditional offer for MARS Officer this morning! Going to RMC, look forward to seeing you others in BMOQ!
> Good luck everyone!



Congratulations! You mean the offical offer, right?   :nod:


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> Congratulations! You mean the offical offer, right?   :nod:



Not quite, I have been given a conditional offer so I  don't necessarily have a seat until my reliability screening and medical screening go through as those are my conditions. I will likely get in, but I haven't gotten an offer of enrolment just yet.


----------



## DAXTER619

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Not quite, I have been given a conditional offer so I  don't necessarily have a seat until my reliability screening and medical screening go through as those are my conditions. I will likely get in, but I haven't gotten an offer of enrolment just yet.


Good day!
I received a conditional offer as well on Friday for AERE officer at RMC! I'm a little bit confused (and eager) as to what the next steps are. In my understanding, isn't the medical and reliability screening already finished? (Had my medical done and recruiter tell me my background checks are good). 

The conditional acceptance I received says to sign and return the paper to my recruiting office... no mention of BMOQ or minimum grades. Regardless, I'm very excited and congrats on your offer as well!


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

DAXTER619 said:
			
		

> Good day!
> I received a conditional offer as well on Friday for AERE officer at RMC! I'm a little bit confused (and eager) as to what the next steps are. In my understanding, isn't the medical and reliability screening already finished? (Had my medical done and recruiter tell me my background checks are good).
> 
> The conditional acceptance I received says to sign and return the paper to my recruiting office... no mention of BMOQ or minimum grades. Regardless, I'm very excited and congrats on your offer as well!



I spoke to the file manager at my CFRC and my medical and reliability check were completed as well, I was told that they give out the early offers right now and they'll start sending out the full employment offers at the end of march. Our next steps right now are just to wait until we get our full offer which will include instructions and dates for BMOQ and RMC.


----------



## Random65936756red54

I was placed on the merit list on February 5, and I just got a call on Thursday regarding my job offer to become an Infantry Officer! I actually missed the call and so I got called again the next day and I gladly accepted it. 

I actually feel numb though because I am a bit confused. I was told there are no conditions, other than being accepted into RMC. But here's where I'm confused. For my friends who had English 12 last semester, they told me it took around a month for their provincial results to be released online. So, since I'm scheduled to start my first phase on training on July 4th, this means I will have already trained for around a month until my English 12 provincial results are out. My question is this: does my provincial exam result even matter then? Like I mean, I have already been sworn in and already have started training away from home. Since I accepted my job offer, what are my conditions to go to RMC besides graduating from high school? I thought I should maybe ask here first before I give RMC a call.


----------



## PuckChaser

They gave you an offer with no conditions, you accepted. There are no conditions. They will likely only care if you bomb the exam. Stop worrying about something completely trivial.


----------



## DAXTER619

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> I spoke to the file manager at my CFRC and my medical and reliability check were completed as well, I was told that they give out the early offers right now and they'll start sending out the full employment offers at the end of march. Our next steps right now are just to wait until we get our full offer which will include instructions and dates for BMOQ and RMC.


Cheers! Thank you, getting a hold of CFRC Toronto by phone is very hard.


----------



## DAA

Everyone who applies to the CF is given a "conditional" offer of enrolment.   Now you just need to meet those "conditions".  The most important "condition", is being given an "actual" offer of employment.


----------



## Justin Ko

Hello, I was looking through the RMC website about their education, and I'm not sure if there are more education options or if what's on that list is it, but I want to become a pilot in the Air Force, so would Aeronautical Engineering be the best option for me? (I looked through this website to see if anyone answered my question, but every question wasn't quite what I wanted to know.)

I was also wondering if you could make or request a team/league. On the site, it lists some varsity teams and different sports teams, but they don't have baseball. So what I was wondering was if I could request a sports team such as baseball. 

Thanks for all the replies upfront, appreciate every single one of them!


----------



## AirPeaches

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> Hello, I was looking through the RMC website about their education, and I'm not sure if there are more education options or if what's on that list is it, but I want to become a pilot in the Air Force, so would Aeronautical Engineering be the best option for me? (I looked through this website to see if anyone answered my question, but every question wasn't quite what I wanted to know.)
> 
> I was also wondering if you could make or request a team/league. On the site, it lists some varsity teams and different sports teams, but they don't have baseball. So what I was wondering was if I could request a sports team such as baseball.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies upfront, appreciate every single one of them!



While one used to be able to become a pilot with any degree, rumor has it they are only accepting pilots for engineering or science degree programs for ROTP. However, other than that the choice is yours. I recommend choosing an engineering discipline that you think you might enjoy. Of course Aeronautical would be the most "logical" and "consistent" with your trade, but you are not limited to that choice. There are plenty of pilot officer cadets here that are studying other disciplines of engineering. (Keep in mind, you do not pick your discipline/department until second year.)

In regards to sports, from what I remember, you can request to form teams if there are enough people wanting to play, however, I am unsure of the likelihood of you being successful.


----------



## Journeyman

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> Hello, I was looking through the RMC website about their education, and I'm not sure if there are more education options or if what's on that list is it...
> 
> On the site, it lists some varsity teams and different sports teams, but they don't have baseball.



RMC has no secret, invitation-only course offerings, or Black Ops baseball teams.


----------



## PuckChaser

Baseball (softball in the CAF) is considered a summer sport, so you'll be doing trade training instead of doing a baseball scholarship in the summer.


----------



## Justin Ko

AirPeaches said:
			
		

> While one used to be able to become a pilot with any degree, rumor has it they are only accepting pilots for engineering or science degree programs for ROTP. However, other than that the choice is yours. I recommend choosing an engineering discipline that you think you might enjoy. Of course Aeronautical would be the most "logical" and "consistent" with your trade, but you are not limited to that choice. There are plenty of pilot officer cadets here that are studying other disciplines of engineering. (Keep in mind, you do not pick your discipline/department until second year.)
> 
> In regards to sports, from what I remember, you can request to form teams if there are enough people wanting to play, however, I am unsure of the likelihood of you being successful.



Thanks for this incredible info! 



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> RMC has no secret, invitation-only course offerings, or Black Ops baseball teams.



Oh, ok.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Baseball (softball in the CAF) is considered a summer sport, so you'll be doing trade training instead of doing a baseball scholarship in the summer.



Thanks


----------



## Journeyman

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> Thanks for this incredible info!


- recruiting info is based on "rumor has it..." (yes, with "rumour" misspelled);  sports advice phrased as "from what I remember...." 

Perhaps focus on *legitimate Recruiters' advice*.... and focus on what's important (hint: baseball will be the least of your concerns).



Withdrawing once again from Recruiting threads.....   :not-again:  <-- me, no other posters.


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Just wanted to take the time and wish everyone a Happy Easter!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Maxime C said:
			
		

> Just wanted to take the time and wish everyone a Happy Easter!



u too!


----------



## Random65936756red54

Thank you Maxime, you too.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Hey folks.

Some might remember my presence on this board about two years ago, some might not. Either way, a quick update on my progress. All the checks on my file have come back green and I was merit listed around 10 March. While I have not really heard anything since then, I remain cautiously optimistic as to my prospects, and I wish everyone good luck in selections.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Hey folks.
> 
> Some might remember my presence on this board about two years ago, some might not. Either way, a quick update on my progress. All the checks on my file have come back green and I was merit listed around 10 March. While I have not really heard anything since then, I remain cautiously optimistic as to my prospects, and I wish everyone good luck in selections.



Long wait will be worth it soon!


----------



## TylerBaller35

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Hey folks.
> 
> Some might remember my presence on this board about two years ago, some might not. Either way, a quick update on my progress. All the checks on my file have come back green and I was merit listed around 10 March. While I have not really heard anything since then, I remain cautiously optimistic as to my prospects, and I wish everyone good luck in selections.



You too man hopefully the long process will finally pay off!


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Got a phone call this morning from the CFRC. I received my enrolment offer! BMOQ begins on the 4th of July. 
After not being able to finish my application last year because of the crummy FBI taking so long, I couldn't be happier that I now have a slot at RMC. Good luck everyone, hopefully you get an offer soon!


----------



## puckwhisperer

Hi friends. Congratulations to everyone who has received their offer and good luck to anyone still waiting to hear. I got the call yesterday for ROTP at RMC and I accepted it. My BMOQ is July 11th. Anyone else have this start date?


----------



## Random65936756red54

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Got a phone call this morning from the CFRC. I received my enrolment offer! BMOQ begins on the 4th of July.
> After not being able to finish my application last year because of the crummy FBI taking so long, I couldn't be happier that I now have a slot at RMC. Good luck everyone, hopefully you get an offer soon!



Congratulations. What position were you offered? 

I was told I start on the 4th of July as well; however, no dates have been confirmed. I will see you there Bradford


----------



## TylerBaller35

I'm just wondering when did you guys hand in your Medical Information roughly? Mine still hasn't gone through fully yet and I'm kinda of worried.


----------



## Random65936756red54

puckwhisperer said:
			
		

> Hi friends. Congratulations to everyone who has received their offer and good luck to anyone still waiting to hear. I got the call yesterday for ROTP at RMC and I accepted it. My BMOQ is July 11th. Anyone else have this start date?



That date may change as they are estimates and only confirmed later. What position were you offered?


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

TylerBaller35 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering when did you guys hand in your Medical Information roughly? Mine still hasn't gone through fully yet and I'm kinda of worried.



Wow, congratz everybody! So the board has started giving out offers, eh?   I hope I get one too hehe :nod:


----------



## puckwhisperer

red12135875 said:
			
		

> That date may change as they are estimates and only confirmed later. What position were you offered?


Thanks for the intel. I wonder how they decide who starts on which date. I was offered Pilot. Cheers


----------



## P-Scouten

I got my conditional offer today for Artillery Officer at RMC! I hope everything else checks out and I get the "full offer"!  [


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

red12135875 said:
			
		

> Congratulations. What position were you offered?
> 
> I was told I start on the 4th of July as well; however, no dates have been confirmed. I will see you there Bradford



I was selected for MARS Officer, looking forward to seeing you there as well!  

Good luck, everyone! The offers are coming out and it's exciting to see everyone get them!


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Congratulations to all those who've recently gotten the phone call! So far their is 3 different BMOQ start dates 27th ,4th, 11th! Excited to see you all there and at RMC! For those who are still waiting, be patient, you'll get it soon!  [


----------



## puckwhisperer

P-Scouten said:
			
		

> I got my conditional offer today for Artillery Officer at RMC! I hope everything else checks out and I get the "full offer"!  [


Congratulations! Did they give you a start date for BMOQ?


----------



## P-Scouten

puckwhisperer said:
			
		

> Congratulations! Did they give you a start date for BMOQ?




Thank you! And no they didn't give me a  BMOQ date yet. My offer is conditional pending my medical and background checks.

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their full or conditional offers!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

As I congratulate those who got accepted, I want to share the link to the video about 'RMC FYOP'. 
It is quite old and perhaps some of you have already watched it, but I thought it would be good to share this.

It might give an idea about the initial stage at RMC.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w78PYOqBhUA


----------



## Random65936756red54

Thanks for sharing, I will definitely watch it.


----------



## roborob

Hey Everyone,

Just wondering about signed contracts. I've signed mine and faxed it back to the Ottawa recruiting centre, but haven't received confirmation it arrived (no email from my recruiter saying he got it), is this normal or should I head downtown with a copy to make sure they received it?


Rob.


----------



## menezes

Hey Rob,
I'm just wondering when you heard from CFRC Ottawa for your offer? (Still hopefully waiting for a call aha)


----------



## Random65936756red54

roborob said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering about signed contracts. I've signed mine and faxed it back to the Ottawa recruiting centre, but haven't received confirmation it arrived (no email from my recruiter saying he got it), is this normal or should I head downtown with a copy to make sure they received it?
> 
> 
> Rob.



No need to actually head down with a physical copy, relax. When I scanned mine and emailed it, I got a quick "thanks" as a reply. Give the recruiting centre a call. Even better, I'm sure there is an extension number for someone you can reach directly who will be able to let you know.


----------



## DarkPheonix

Good Day,

I want to apply to RMC this coming year(2017) and was wondering what my chances were if I wanted to do a double major in Computer Engineering and Computer Science. What do they look at when considering such an application? What about Computer Engineering and Business Administration?

Thank You


----------



## Lumber

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> I want to apply to RMC this coming year(2017) and was wondering what my chances were if I wanted to do a double major in Computer Engineering and Computer Science. What do they look at when considering such an application? What about Computer Engineering and Business Administration?
> 
> Thank You



Why would you do a double major in computer engineering _and_ computer science?

When you apply to RMC, you either enter into Arts, Sciences or Engineering. In first year, you are grouped into whichever these three disciplines you applied for, and you and everyone else in that group take common courses. Starting in second year, you specialize in your given disciplines. You are free to apply for a double major, or a major and minor, but this will also be dependant on your performance in first year. Remember, you don't just attend class, you have a myriad of other responsibilities and duties placed on you. 

I don't think anyone takes a double major when one of their majors is Engineering, but I could be wrong. It's simply not possible, because you have a full schedule already. At RMC, half of Wednesday morning is devoted to military training, and 2 periods a weeks are spend in Gym class. If I remember correctly, my friends who were taking engineering literally had every other academic period taken up by a class.  

So, you can take a double major in Arts and/or Sciences, but if your major is Engineering, not likely. (I think)


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I have also found recent documentary on 'BMQ' 
They are good quality and better than the one I posted before. Enjoy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqpGyN0j6lU&nohtml5=False

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PT3A_E_yDs&nohtml5=False


----------



## clownfool

Does anyone know when the CAF finishes their ROTP selections? I have to pay my tuition for my university program by June 1st. Any idea if we find out by then if we get accepted or declined?


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

clownfool said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the CAF finishes their ROTP selections? I have to pay my tuition for my university program by June 1st. Any idea if we find out by then if we get accepted or declined?


During my interview I asked this question and was informed that they will continue to give offers until September as they may need to fill slots of those who failed BMOQ or dropped beforehand. This is all heresay, however, and should only be viewed with a grain of salt. Most offers will be given for RMC within the next month or so and offers for civilian uni may be given afterwards depending on your placement on the merit list. Good luck!

Other answer:


			
				roborob said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering about signed contracts. I've signed mine and faxed it back to the Ottawa recruiting centre, but haven't received confirmation it arrived (no email from my recruiter saying he got it), is this normal or should I head downtown with a copy to make sure they received it?
> 
> 
> Rob.


Just shoot the file manager another email asking if it was received since you never got a reply back. I never get replies back from the CFRC Victoria unless I ask questions so I generally assume they received what I sent and ask a day or so after if it was received and that everything is going well. 
Cya at BMOQ!


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

My turn to ask a question, on my enrolment offer letter it says "your initial terms of service will be *a variable engagement of 12 years*" for MARS Officer. Just curious,what does everyone else's say for other trades? When I was on track for doing Infantry Officer I was told it would be 5 years of obligatory service rather than the 12 that I signed for during my interview - which is fine as I intend on making the Navy my career and may stay longer.

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## menezes

Bradford, 
From what I gathered 4 of those years are your education. Then you have 5 years obligatory service (paying back for university) and the remaining years are just to serve your contract. You can VR after obligatory without having to pay them back, but you will lose the benefits etc had you completed the entire term.

Hope it helps


----------



## Random65936756red54

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> My turn to ask a question, on my enrolment offer letter it says "your initial terms of service will be *a variable engagement of 12 years*" for MARS Officer. Just curious,what does everyone else's say for other trades? When I was on track for doing Infantry Officer I was told it would be 5 years of obligatory service rather than the 12 that I signed for during my interview - which is fine as I intend on making the Navy my career and may stay longer.




I'm not sure if I understand what you are asking. One _must_ serve for 2 months in the Forces for every month of education. It varies with every trade but it is around 5 to 7 years of obligatory service; it depends on how long you go to school for. The years of variable engagement is the time in which you are guaranteed employment but it is not necessarily mandatory from what I have heard. If Canada were to shrink their military workforce for whichever reason and your 12 years are up, unless you haven't signed a new contract, you could be released. It wouldn't be because you did anything wrong but it is the nice way of laying you off if that makes any sense. As a prospective Infantry Officer, I was told I have 13 years of variable engagement and I just learned from your comment that it varies on every trade. 

Feel free to correct me.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

red12135875 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I understand what you are asking. One _must_ serve for 2 months in the Forces for every month of education. It varies with every trade but it is around 5 to 7 years of obligatory service; it depends on how long you go to school for. The years of variable engagement is the time in which you are guaranteed employment but it is not necessarily mandatory from what I have heard. If Canada were to shrink their military workforce for whichever reason and your 12 years are up, unless you haven't signed a new contract, you could be released. It wouldn't be because you did anything wrong but it is the nice way of laying you off if that makes any sense. As a prospective Infantry Officer, I was told I have 13 years of variable engagement and I just learned from your comment that it varies on every trade.
> 
> Feel free to correct me.



That's what I gather from reading everything, and I'm aware of the 2 months for every one month of subsidized education. However I was wondering what kind of contract everyone else received. I suppose everyone receives a 12-13 year contract. Just my own curiosity, not really an important question to me.


----------



## Random65936756red54

Hello everyone,

I'm going to explain my situation and hopefully someone can enlighten me. I will be direct and short.

I'm about to graduate from a BC high school with an average in the low 90's, I applied for ROTP, I got accepted for the position of Infantry Officer to study at RMC, and I signed and accepted my enrolment offer. Everything is going well except for one thing: my English 12 mark.

I know what the prerequisites for RMC are but when I called them about my English 12 mark, I did not get a clear answer. I was told that "not graduating and/or failing English 12 will definitely be a problem" but I was not told, for example, "you are kicked out of ROTP if you get lower than X% in English 12." They said it depends on every applicant but this is very strange as specific percents _are_ mentioned in their website; I was still told, "it depends." My English mark is in the mid 70's but I am still worried what my final grade will be because I don't know if it will be enough.

I would _greatly_ appreciate it if someone could let me know if a certain percent exists. If it exists, is my dream over and I am quickly shown the door to civilian life or am I given options?

Thank you.


----------



## runormal

red12135875 said:
			
		

> I would _greatly_ appreciate it if someone could let me know if a certain percent exists.



Welcome to the real world, where ambiguity and "it depends" is a very real and reoccurring occurrence. Likewise throughout your military career this will be _*very *_apparent. 

From the RMC website:

Please note: Students must offer a minimum course mark of 75% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 75% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12 including the required courses.

https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/registrars-office/prerequisites-province#Brit



			
				red12135875 said:
			
		

> If it exists, is my dream over and I am quickly shown the door to civilian life or am I given options?



Seeing as you have an offer in hand, lets say you end up with a 74% are there going to pull your offer in after June? They could, I've even heard stories from friends who applied to CIVY-U and got their offers pulled once they saw their final marks (Though said individuals simply stopped doing the work and going to class once they got the offers). 



			
				red12135875 said:
			
		

> If it exists, is my dream over and I am quickly shown the door to civilian life or am I given options?



When I was declined from RMC I was given four options:
- Reg-F NCM
- Reserves
- Re apply next year.
- Forget the military

Bottom line you have month and bit, buckle down.


----------



## Random65936756red54

Thank you for the reply runormal.

Yes, one needs at least 75% to make it into first year of either military college. Also, when I spoke with RMC, I was told if my mark was lower than 75%, I could be sent to RMC Saint-Jean preparatory year.

To make it into prep year, one must "meet the minimum mark of 70% in academic requirements courses," as said in the RMC Saint-Jean website.

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/fe-fs/adm/adm-eng.asp

I am definitely not slacking in school now that I got into the program. I'm having a hard time in english but I am doing very well in my other classes.


----------



## runormal

Trust me I understand, I re took my grade 12 English class because I for lack of better term, "fucked around" when I took it the first time. But I guess all you can do is buckle down and study hard (which I know isn't the answer you want).


----------



## mlewis

Good day,

My name is Max Lewis, I am a 16 year old high school student in Toronto (at the Toronto French School). I plan on applying to the Royal Military College next year as a pilot, intelligence officer and artillery officer. I speak 3 languages (English, French and Spanish), I have my pilot's license, play on 2 sports teams, I am apart of a few clubs and am a prefect at school. My overall average is 82%, I understand that RMC is a very competitive school and I was just wondering what my chances are of getting in, and if any of you have suggestions of anything I could be doing to improve my chances of being accepted that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you so much for your help,

Max Lewis


----------



## mariomike

mlewis said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what my chances are of getting in,



You may find these discussions of interest,

Do I Have a Chance?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34147.150.html
OP: "Do I have a chance at being accepted to RMC?"
7 pages.  

What are my chances?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110523.0
OP: "I would like to know what are my chances in getting accepted into the ROTP program either at RMC or a civi university..." 

The Odds of Getting into RMC?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108276.0

RMC entry chances questions  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/111477.0

chances of getting into RMC?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104031.0

A few questions about acceptance into RMC  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35070.25
2 pages.

etc...


----------



## Loachman

mlewis said:
			
		

> if any of you have suggestions of anything I could be doing to improve my chances of being accepted that would be greatly appreciated.



Yes.

Read at least a few of the preceding pages in this thread.

Read the links that mariomike kindly provided - but quickly, as I sense a merge coming on.

And then keep reading through older threads. There is a ton of information here already. There is no need to repeat anything. You'll likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet in the process.


----------



## Matt M

I was wondering if someone would happen to know the competitive average for engineering and military strategic studies as these are the two field I am looking to get into when I apply. Thanks


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Matt, if you're planning on applying for next year, no one can really give you an exact number for how competitive it really is, as it changes everywhere depending on the applicants to those respective programs, also depends how many positions they are planning to give out that year. From my knowledge, engineering has more positions available but more applicants as well. It isn't by the program but more by field itself so it depends on the demand of that position in the forces. You can keep on eye out, on the CF site, in the jobs posting, for jobs in demand and jobs hiring to give you a better idea. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Lumber

The lowest average highschool grades of anyone I met at RMC (and I obviosuly didn't actually ask anyone) was high 60s. What he had going for him was the fact that he was an active reservist, a captain of a soccer team, and he was really well spoken, so he probably did really well in the interview.

Conversely, I had an 86.5% avg when I applied and did not chosen in the first few rounds of offers. I got in once a spot opened up sometime late in the Spring. 

Now, MSS being and Arts and Engineering being, well, engineering, you are probably going to see two very different average high-school grades upon application.


----------



## Matt M

Two questions
1. Have you met anyone in MSS and what was their high school avg?
2. Is there a database or website that would contain the admission averages from previous years, many google searches have come up empty?  Thanks


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

;D After 3 years from my first try at RMC, I was finally given offer as CELE Officer trade today!

My training starts June 27th! Anyone else?  :-X


----------



## P-Scouten

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> ;D After 3 years from my first try at RMC, I was finally given offer as CELE Officer trade today!
> 
> My training starts June 27th! Anyone else?  :-X



Congratulations!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

P-Scouten said:
			
		

> Congratulations!



Thanks Scouten. I hope we swear in together soon!


----------



## clownfool

congratz Figi!


----------



## Grummanironworks2

Fiji! Congratulations!!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Thank you clownfool! I am just waiting for your offer   :blotto:

Thank you grunman! You have been my help  :-*


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Congrats Fiji, here's hoping mine comes soon!


----------



## DAXTER619

Congrats on the CELE offer!

A bit of a rant here, since I am frustrated and unsure what to do, it would be great if someone that knows the process could help! 

I received my early acceptance a bit over a month ago, and immediately returned it signed to my file manager. We had a brief talk on what this means (from his tone, the early acceptance didn't mean much) and then I was on my way home. I was told my medical and background check were almost done, and I should get my official acceptance the week after. 

Now it's been a month past the week I was to supposedly get my acceptance. The early acceptance states that I must have my medical and background check finished by this friday, 22nd of April in order to be eligible. And quite frankly, my medical and background check are near perfect and I doubt it should take this now.

 I've sent multiple emails and called every other day, but absolutely no replies from CFRC toronto, it's extremely frustrating. I can't go down to the office since it is a bit odd distance from my house and currently I have my midterms in school. I guess my next course of action is to contact CFRC hamilton again and ask them for a file update.


----------



## Nomulous

DAXTER619 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the CELE offer!
> 
> A bit of a rant here, since I am frustrated and unsure what to do, it would be great if someone that knows the process could help!
> 
> I received my early acceptance a bit over a month ago, and immediately returned it signed to my file manager. We had a brief talk on what this means (from his tone, the early acceptance didn't mean much) and then I was on my way home. I was told my medical and background check were almost done, and I should get my official acceptance the week after.
> 
> Now it's been a month past the week I was to supposedly get my acceptance. The early acceptance states that I must have my medical and background check finished by this friday, 22nd of April in order to be eligible. And quite frankly, my medical and background check are near perfect and I doubt it should take this now.
> 
> I've sent multiple emails and called every other day, but absolutely no replies from CFRC toronto, it's extremely frustrating. I can't go down to the office since it is a bit odd distance from my house and currently I have my midterms in school. I guess my next course of action is to contact CFRC hamilton again and ask them for a file update.



Ah I know the feeling of CRFC Toronto, in my case, I managed to complete Aircrew, and the Aircrew medical before they managed to complete my background and reference check. I guess we both have to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## Random65936756red54

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> ;D After 3 years from my first try at RMC, I was finally given offer as CELE Officer trade today!
> 
> My training starts June 27th! Anyone else?  :-X



I _just_ saw the new posts in this topic as I didn't get notified through my email address for some odd reason but anyways, congratulations Fiji_Boy_! I feel really happy for you; I start on the 4th of July.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Thank you! See you soon haha  

Dextor I hope your situation is understood at CFRC Toronto. I believe it will go well because it is not your fault that the process is longer than expected.


----------



## DAXTER619

Nomulous said:
			
		

> Ah I know the feeling of CRFC Toronto, in my case, I managed to complete Aircrew, and the Aircrew medical before they managed to complete my background and reference check. I guess we both have to wait and hope for the best.


Haha, good luck to the both of us! 


			
				Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> Thank you Nom! Hopefully our files move through so we can meet at the ROTP party haha.
> 
> Dextor I hope your situation is understood at CFRC Toronto. I believe it will go well because it is not your fault that the process is longer than expected.


Thank you for the support sir, A kind member here pm'd me with useful information so time to utilize it!


----------



## YSJ

Hey guys, got the email last week for ROTP pilot! I start BMOQ July 9th


----------



## OldCrow

> Good Day,
> 
> I want to apply to RMC this coming year(2017) and was wondering what my chances were if I wanted to do a double major in Computer Engineering and Computer Science. What do they look at when considering such an application? What about Computer Engineering and Business Administration?
> 
> Thank You



Lumber is more or less spot on in his assessment.  Also, the Computer Science program is crap compared to the Computer Engineering program.  On the other hand, I used to be a professor in the Electrical and Computer Engineering Department, so I might be biased...


----------



## puckwhisperer

YSJ said:
			
		

> Hey guys, got the email last week for ROTP pilot! I start BMOQ July 9th


Congratulations! All the best.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

YSJ said:
			
		

> Hey guys, got the email last week for ROTP pilot! I start BMOQ July 9th



CongratZ, YSJ! Are you Korean by the way?


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

And by the way, there is a speculation that those who are starting Basic training soon (like June 27th) are sent to CMR saint Jean instead of RMC for 1st year. I have talked to a current RMC student here in Kingston that when he did his basic, all those people who started their training early were all sent to CMR. Is this confirmable or secret thing that I shouldn't talk about?


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

From my understandings, this is not applicable this year. I was told I was going to RMC in Kingston and I have the June 27th course date so unless they told me false information I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jay4th

It is very likely, but not guaranteed that people on the 27 June BMOQ mod 1 will go to College Militaire St Jean.  
Just by looking at the dates on my calendar: BMOQ mod 1 dates 27 June to 12 Aug and CMR new student arrival is on the evening of 12 Aug.
We receive a number of Anglophone students in August. They complete their first year of studies here in St Jean.
Francophone students that have not done CEGEP do two years here.
The college is on the other side of town from the Recruit school. Right on the river and a very nice spot.
We only have 200 students at the most so it is much more intimate. Class sizes (student to teacher ratio) is excellent.

I am Sergeant Major of Instruction at College Militaire Royale.


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

I am graduating french High school this year with my bilingual diploma and I'm in Ontario and I have all the prerequisites for the program, why would I have to go to Prep year?


----------



## TylerBaller35

Ugh, Its been two months and my Medical still hasn't gotten through yet.


----------



## Random65936756red54

YSJ said:
			
		

> Hey guys, got the email last week for ROTP pilot! I start BMOQ July 9th



Congratulations! 

Also, did you not get a call first? Did this email that you received have any _confirmed_ dates? I personally am still waiting to hear from them since I got my call.


----------



## Jay4th

Maxime C said:
			
		

> I am graduating french High school this year with my bilingual diploma and I'm in Ontario and I have all the prerequisites for the program, why would I have to go to Prep year?



Every offer is different. Here are some examples;
1. Applicant With Quebec high school may come to CMR SJ and do 2yrs (prep and 1st yr) before going to Kingston (2nd, 3rd, 4th yrs for total 5 yrs)

2. Applicant with Quebec High School and did CEGEP on their own may come to CMR SJ as a junior for 1 yr before going to Kingston for 2nd 3rd 4th yrs.

3. Applicant with Ontario High School but no French language ability may come to CMR SJ as a junior for 1yr because of our French program.

4. Applicant from anywhere in Canada may come to CMR SJ as a junior for 1yr because Kingson is full or because CMR SJ does not have enough students

4. Applicant from anywhere in Canada may come to CMR SJ and do 2yrs (prep and 1st yr) if their marks are not high enough.

Basically, You may not be going to CMR SJ for prep year, maybe as a junior, maybe you are going to Kingston after all.


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

I contacted my Recruiter for confirmation of where I'll be going, thank you for your quick response!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Maxime C said:
			
		

> I contacted my Recruiter for confirmation of where I'll be going, thank you for your quick response!



So, are you going to do 1st year at Kingston, or Saint Jean? I called the recruiting center today too, and the recruiter says that I am going to do my 1st year at Saint Jean. And I am leaving for basic training on June 27th.  

And thank you Mr.Jay4th for your kind and detailed response! Much appreciated sir.


----------



## Jay4th

No problem.

Good luck on BMOQ mod 1.


----------



## Maple98

Hey there,

I have received an offer to attend RMC through the ROTP program with a future position of Artillery Officer. I was just wondering what kinds of occupational training one might receive as a Cadet. I don't expect much, just the basic military training and language training (if needed). 

I also want to know if RMC Cadets/students have the opportunity to go on military courses and get qualifications before they graduate. An example of the course I mean would be the FOO course or the basic para course, things of that nature. 

Thank you, any information is appreciated! Also, I welcome any advice regarding RMC or my career.


----------



## DAA

Maple98 said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> I have received an offer to attend RMC through the ROTP program with a future position of Artillery Officer. I was just wondering what kinds of occupational training one might receive as a Cadet. I don't expect much, just the basic military training and language training (if needed).
> I also want to know if RMC Cadets/students have the opportunity to go on military courses and get qualifications before they graduate. An example of the course I mean would be the FOO course or the basic para course, things of that nature.
> Thank you, any information is appreciated! Also, I welcome any advice regarding RMC or my career.



While attending RMC, you complete your "University" education for the degree that you have been selected for/assigned.  During the summers, you will complete your BMOQ Mod 2 and then possible language training.   Your actual occupational training doesn't start until after you graduate.


----------



## mariomike

Maple98 said:
			
		

> I have received an offer to attend RMC through the ROTP program with a future position of Artillery Officer. I was just wondering what kinds of occupational training one might receive as a Cadet. I don't expect much, just the basic military training and language training (if needed).
> 
> I also want to know if RMC Cadets/students have the opportunity to go on military courses and get qualifications before they graduate. An example of the course I mean would be the FOO course or the basic para course, things of that nature.
> 
> Thank you, any information is appreciated! Also, I welcome any advice regarding RMC or my career.




For reference, perhaps this will be merged with, 

Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23377.0
18 pages.


----------



## Maple98

I figured as much, I just heard stories about Cadets getting qualified in different courses while still attending RMC. I was confused because it sounds like the summers are packed with BMQ and language training and I didn't think there would be time to complete a course during the year.

I don't mean occupational training, like in Gagetown for artillery, but courses that CAF members attend to further their career or gain other opportunities in their trades.

Anyway, thanks guys!


----------



## JonathanB

Hey! 

There is a specific summer training progression that you get streamed into once you arrive at RMC depending on your trade and you level of bilingualism. 

Prior to arriving at RMC you will have already completed BMOQ-MOD 1.
The 1st summer (after 1st year), you will be completing BMOQ-MOD 2 then be doing a 5 week OJE (On the job experience). This year the OJE for first year include, opposition force, outdoor leadership training, working at a CFRC, and french training. 
The 2nd summer you will be completing summer long  second language training. However if you have already achieved a BBB profile or higher, you will skip SLT and complete BMOQ-L in Gagetown.
For your 3rd summer you will complete BMOQ-L, or if you are bilingual then you will do DP1.1 for artillery. 
For your 4th summer (after graduation and promotion to 2Lt) you will go complete DP 1.1 then DP1.2, or go straight to DP1.2 if bilingual.

Therefore if you know French or learn it fast, you have the potential of graduating RMC with having already done half of your trade training. But at the very least you will have completed your environemental training course. 

In regards to what you have heard about non-occupational training, it is partially correct. For those cadets whose occupational trainning course are longer than what the summer period allows for (Air Force and billingual Navy Cadets), they complete summer long OJEs. The OJEs are varied and chage from year to year, but Cadets can get actual CF qualifications over the summers (for example become a Ship Team's Diver). 

If you have any more question about RMC don't hesitate to ask, and I'll do my best to get you answers (I'm currently at RMC).

Cheers,
Jonathan


----------



## JonathanB

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> I want to apply to RMC this coming year(2017) and was wondering what my chances were if I wanted to do a double major in Computer Engineering and Computer Science. What do they look at when considering such an application? What about Computer Engineering and Business Administration?
> 
> Thank You



Hey,

Any engineering program at RMC is very academically involved and you would not be able to do a double major. On average you will have 6 classes a semester on top of French classes if required. You can go on the RMC website and see the full academic layout for each engineering degree giving you all the classes you will be taking for that program. 

https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/faculty-engineering/faculty-engineering


Hopes this helps!


----------



## Maple98

Wow, this was exactly what I was looking for... Thank you a ton. I'm sure other soon-to-be Officer Cadets will also appreciate this up to date information. A lot of the stuff on this website can be quite old sometimes. 

Thank you!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I did RMC Kingston Tour today, and those who are accepted should definitely visit and get a feeling of it  ;D

The Tour guide was second lieutenant currently doing masters degree at RMC after graduating, and she was very informative and kind.

Also, she went to CMR Saint Jean, and highly recommended me to go there because I would experience both sides of the college (diversity),
more opportunities to learn French, higher interaction between professors and students, and more military training opportunities. Just some tips to those going to CMR  

P.S. took some nice pictures too!


----------



## Random65936756red54

They are nice pictures indeed Fiji_Boy_!


----------



## Journeyman

I'm pretty sure that's the ONLY building at RMC that doesn't have scaffolding or construction cranes around it.

;D


----------



## roborob

Is anyone interested in a Facebook group for the 2020 RMC grads? so everyone can find out who'll be one their course this summer and we can organise any neat tips we get.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

roborob said:
			
		

> Is anyone interested in a Facebook group for the 2020 RMC grads? so everyone can find out who'll be one their course this summer and we can organise any neat tips we get.



Yes!  :nod: I am very interested to be part of it. I like sharing good tips and news to help each other. As there have been other facebook RMC groups according to their years, I think it is really a good idea to have ours too for 2020. We will definitely need this ;D


----------



## roborob

Okay, the link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/978710348882789/


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

roborob said:
			
		

> Okay, the link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/978710348882789/



thanks! I pressed 'join'


----------



## Random65936756red54

I have also joined the group. I can see a handful of people have already joined!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

In my official offer letter, it says:

'you will receive subsidy of education towards a Bachelor of Science from RMC Saint-Jean for 4 years.'

I am confused because this statement is little bit ambiguous. Does it mean that I am going to RMC Saint-Jean for one or two year, and then coming back to RMC Kingston for three years to finish my bachelor degree? Or has RMC Saint Jean started to offer bachelors degree from now on?

Even students here in RMC Kingston are talking about this   

P.S. I have already talked to the recruiter about this, but she said, to her knowledge, that I would be going to RMC Saint Jean there for one or two year and coming back to Kingston. Just making sure


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Hey guys, just thought I'd post a little update on the situation... 

So I called my recruiting center to confirm where I will be attending and it will be Kingston for 4 years and they changed my course date for BMOQ mod 1 on the 11th of July now and not the 27th of June. Gives me an extra 2 weeks to prepare, woohoo!  [.


----------



## durhamcadet1

Congrats to those accepted and getting ready for Basic this summer! Last year the early BMOQ had cadets going to both Kingston and St Jean even though Kingston started a couple of weeks after the St-Jean school start. So many friends ended up VR'ing since then and will be so missed.
The thought is that CMR St Jean may be offering the ability to complete your degree in full at St Jean starting next year. You never know it that will really  happen though... time will tell. A couple of more weeks and then back to BMOQ2.


----------



## jojoe

Has a date for final selections to RMC been set?


----------



## Maple98

jojoe said:
			
		

> Has a date for final selections to RMC been set?



This year, I was told at my CFRC, selections for ROTP are trying to be finished by "Summer". Don't take this a concrete fact because things rarely stick to schedule. Also, many people VR during Basic or decide to decline their offer after June. So, they do accept people right up until the end of August. However, I don't know how one would make up for missing BMOQ MOD1 (feel free to add to this). 

If you're waiting, try to stay patient (even though it is very hard, I know!). I would call about your status every couple weeks because if for some reason you are not selected they will not tell you, they only reach out to applicants who've been selected. So if you call, you'll be able to keep tabs on your status and if you've been chosen or not. 

Best of luck!


----------



## DAXTER619

After weeks of not being able to contact cfrc and remaining anxious, 
I got my EME ROTP acceptance today  BMOQ July 11th.


----------



## Old and Alone

Congratulations, Daxter!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

DAXTER619 said:
			
		

> After weeks of not being able to contact cfrc and remaining anxious,
> I got my EME ROTP acceptance today  BMOQ July 11th.



HEY Daxter! Congratulations!! The wait was worth it   come join our Facebook group!


----------



## JackMerridrew

Given an offer for ROTP Infantry today which I gladly accepted.


----------



## DAXTER619

Old and Alone said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Daxter!


Thank you very much!



			
				Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> HEY Daxter! Congratulations!! The wait was worth it   come join our Facebook group!


Already on, figure out who I am


----------



## m.charette44@gmail.com

Congratulations on the new acceptances, if you haven't already, join the Facebook game for RMC 2020... The link is on the previous page!


----------



## random123

From what I am gathering here, the first wave of ROTP acceptances have gone out, and they will do another one soon. Is that true? Any idea when the second wave of selections happen? In the 2015-2016 thread the first wave went out beginning of may, and the second wave was the end of may and beginning of june.

Also I am in the middle of a civilian university program and was marked not valid for RMC (if I got ROTP it would 100% be at civil uni). Any idea when the civil uni selections happen? Is it before or after the RMC ones?


----------



## tessa.vanz

Hi all   I received my offer for Nursing Officer today!  BMOQ July 4th, then continuing my studies at Trent University!


----------



## roborob

Congrats!! There's a Facebook group linked on a previous page if that's a thing you want to join.


----------



## AE109

Good Afternoon,

I am new to the forum and was wondering if I could get some advice/opinions on their aeronautical engineering program at RMC.  I got accepted into the ROTP program at RMC for aerospace engineering and was wondering if you guys could help me out a little bit. So, I applied to basically every aerospace engineering program in Ontario and its now time to make my decision. At the moment I am leaning towards RMC but after doing quite a bit of research I realized there really isn't that much information about it on the Internet. I've looked over the course trees for the program and read all that there is to read on the forces and government of Canada websites but I still have a few questions about the program that I would really appreciate if you guys could answer. My first question is; how does engineering at RMC compare to engineering at a civilian university like Carleton? In particular is the aerospace program at RMC very specific in terms of preparing you for Aere officer job as opposed to just being an aero program (for example is it less focused on design/theory and more focused on application). My other questions pertain mostly to the Aere officer career, I've read the job descriptions and I really like the idea of having the opportunity to work in the hangar as opposed to sitting in an office all day. However, I was wondering does the work you do count towards obtaining a P.eng? Are there design related opportunities/projects? Also, if you choose not to stay in the forces after your initial contract ends would the education and experience gained through the ROTP program allow one to relatively easily pick up a civilian job in the aerospace/engineering field? 

I have pretty much decided to give RMC a go but would greatly  appreciate any first hand knowledge and thoughts on the program.

Thank you for your time and consideration


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps Aeronautical Engineering at RMC will be merged with, Royal Military College of Canada (RMC).
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/23377.425.html
18 pages,


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, AE109.

As you can see from the link most generously provided by mariomike, there is a ton of information already here on this Site about this and almost anything else Canadian Forces-related. Please explore relevant topics. In doing so, you'll likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.

If you cannot find answers after an honest and solid effort, we'll be happy to help further.


----------



## AE109

I have done a thorough search of the forums and the Internet in general and have found very little in regards to the standing of RMC engineering relative to similar programs offered in civil university. What little I have found worries me greatly as it is mostly negative in nature with a number of people questioning the quality of the engineering degree given the necessity to provide an all round education based on the pillars; bilingualism, athleticism, military, and academics. Although I am really into the Aere officer career I do not want to be limited to it should I not want to extend my initial contract and therefore would really appreciate if someone could offer some insight into how the education and experience gained through ROTP are viewed in the civilian environment (In other words as an Aere officer who has completed an engineering degree at RMC would it be relatively easy to pick up an engineering/aerospace job down the road or is the education limited to the tasks carried out by an Aere officer?


----------



## Loachman

I will make a rare apology - there appears to be nothing of value on this Site regarding the AERE occupation, much to my surprise. The best (and that's being generous) is http://army.ca/forums/threads/96236/post-0.html#new.

There is at least one AERE active on this Site, and that is Scoobs.

RMC grants degrees. AERE training is additional to that.

I do know former AEREs who have found gainful employment elsewhere.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

random123 said:
			
		

> From what I am gathering here, the first wave of ROTP acceptances have gone out, and they will do another one soon. Is that true? Any idea when the second wave of selections happen? In the 2015-2016 thread the first wave went out beginning of may, and the second wave was the end of may and beginning of june.
> 
> Also I am in the middle of a civilian university program and was marked not valid for RMC (if I got ROTP it would 100% be at civil uni). Any idea when the civil uni selections happen? Is it before or after the RMC ones?



From talking to other people it appears that it has not been necessarily in waves. It really more looks like people have gotten in consistently rather than in large bunches (don't take my word for it, though). I received my early conditional offer early/mid March and they apparently do not give enrolment offers until April 1st. I received my enrolment offer April 5th. I have not heard much of Civvy uni offers but I know that many have been given and primarily for degrees which are not offered at RMC (ie. Nursing, Social Work, etc.). If you don't get any contact about it by July, I suspect you were not selected and will have to work hard and try again the next year. Keep your head up, though, people will be dropping/failing out and you might just get a call/email depending on your position on the merit list. Best of luck!

Edit: Many other people received their offer for their roles mid and early march. Earliest I have heard was January- February for the early offers. Appears as though the bulk of Enrolment offers came out in April and the rest of the slots are being filled with others from the merit list. I think.


----------



## AE109

No need to apologize I've been around a number of forums and I understand the wealth of information that can be found in previous posts. I guess what I'm really trying to figure out is what would be more beneficial/better becoming an AERE through ROTP and RMC or go the civiu route and do direct entry later if I'm still interested.


----------



## runormal

Loachman said:
			
		

> I will make a rare apology - there appears to be nothing of value on this Site regarding the AERE occupation, much to my surprise. The best (and that's being generous) is http://army.ca/forums/threads/96236/post-0.html#new.
> 
> There is at least one AERE active on this Site, and that is Scoobs.
> 
> RMC grants degrees. AERE training is additional to that.
> 
> I do know former AEREs who have found gainful employment elsewhere.



Scoobs made a really informative post in this thread.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/119762.0


----------



## Loachman

I cannot compare an RMC degree to a civilian university degree. I've not heard too many complaints from those who went there, though.

The four years spent at RMC would be pensionable, your degree would be paid for, and you would be paid while there. That is worth considering. You would also have the AERE training on top of that, again paid for, and pensionable time, plus a few years of experience to pad your resume.

Can you think of a better student-debt-free deal?

And then you can post about your experiences and fill that gap in here...


----------



## Random65936756red54

Honestly, in the end it never matters. Any procedures or regulations during the selection process in the Forces, just like at any job or institution, can change in the blink of an eye. Unless someone is directly linked to a position or information which can confirm any probabilities or "secrets," then they are useful facts. There was an absurd amount of speculation regarding the chances of being accepted to universities like UBC or U of T among my peers that it got ridiculous. Those "gurus" who people went to ask for help on their essays did not even get selected in the first place into colleges. Try your best and hope everything goes well. It's difficult to not try getting an insight of relief; I'm guilty of this but just don't get too caught up on it and try to relax.


----------



## Nomulous

From what I've got from my MCC down at Toronto. It seems that HQ is late in processing files this year, and he estimates that the bulk of the offers should be given out mid-June. He says at worst case BMOQ could be deferred to August which apparently has happened before in the past.


----------



## MSmith

Nomulous said:
			
		

> From what I've got from my MCC down at Toronto. It seems that HQ is late in processing files this year, and he estimates that the bulk of the offers should be given out mid-June. He says at worst case BMOQ could be deferred to August which apparently has happened before in the past.



For RMC offers I'm doubtful that BMOQ would be deferred to August, there wouldn't be enough time before classes started.


----------



## P-Scouten

Hello everyone,

I got the call today for Artillery Officer at RMC!!!  ;D

I swear in on June 28th and my BMOQ starts July 11th!

It's been a long wait but absolutely worth it! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone in St. Jean!  [


----------



## Nomulous

Is there anyone from Toronto who got an offer yet? Also out of curiosity since I'm still hopeful, around what time did you guys receive your calls? Midday? Afternoon?


----------



## PuckChaser

Time of day for someone else's call doesn't matter. They could get to your name at 1530, and decide to call the next day first thing. Or maybe they get to you at lunch. Completely random.


----------



## KLP

P-Scouten and to all the Class of 2020

Congratulations! Good luck to you and to all who have been selected. It is not an easy task to get in and the hard work is not over yet but it's so well worth it. My son has just finished his first year at RMC and his trade is artillery, definitely a tough year but so rewarding. Looking forward to seeing the class of 2020 complete the obstacle course on Reunion Weekend this year.  :nod:


----------



## veggiepotato

AE109 said:
			
		

> My first question is; how does engineering at RMC compare to engineering at a civilian university like Carleton? In particular is the aerospace program at RMC very specific in terms of preparing you for Aere officer job as opposed to just being an aero program (for example is it less focused on design/theory and more focused on application). My other questions pertain mostly to the Aere officer career, I've read the job descriptions and I really like the idea of having the opportunity to work in the hangar as opposed to sitting in an office all day. However, I was wondering does the work you do count towards obtaining a P.eng? Are there design related opportunities/projects? Also, if you choose not to stay in the forces after your initial contract ends would the education and experience gained through the ROTP program allow one to relatively easily pick up a civilian job in the aerospace/engineering field?



Oh my god, I have the exact same questions! And I've had a lot of trouble trying to find the answers. I've looked at an older version (2009-ish, but it should be relatively unchanged) of their course list for Aerospace Engineering, and it seems pretty similar to the courses offered at any other university for Aerospace. That being said, I'm not too surprised because RMC's is accredited for engineering, so obviously they have to teach the same courses. It also seems RMC is more geared to aeronautics, but when you're doing a bachelors in Aerospace, there isn't  that much "specialization" of astro/aero happening until your 4th year. So, officially, an engineering degree at RMC is the same as anywhere else. However, I don't know what it's "reputation" is compared to an engineering degree at, say, Carleton.

For the P.eng, what my google-fu tells me is that the board concerned with certification will consider military employment on a case-by-case basis. Apparently this is because some AERE jobs are not so "engineery" while others are more geared to what you learn in your bachelors.

This leads me to your question regarding the role of an AERE officer. For the military, it'll mostly be project management. So, if you were looking for a lot of design stuff, you probably won't get a lot of it. However, that's not a bad thing! Project management is a huge part of being an engineer, and what better place to learn that skill than with the military? So, what I believe is that most of the design stuff is left to private contractors: Boeing, Bombardier, Lockeed, etc. However, if the air force ends up undergoing a large acquisition of air frames or various aviation technology (i have no clue if this will happen), then maaaybe there will be more open to your role in project management in terms of reviewing designs and materials with budgetary constraint.

Take everything I say with a grain of salt! I've acquired this information through many sources on many random forums! Most of this information is not based on my own experiences! My goal is not to spread misinformation, I just wanted to share what I've found.


----------



## Lumber

Loachman said:
			
		

> Can you think of a better student-debt-free deal?



Pfff... who want's to leave school debt free? Take out a student load and blow it all on cars, trips, and nights at the bar!

You have a guaranteed job making $80k a year within 3-4 years of graduation! Live while you're young!


----------



## Lumber

P.S. That was not professional financial advice, although many of us did rack up student debt while at RMC (a big chunk of which went to purchasing a car, because Student Lines of Credit have lower interest rates), and most of us have long paid off our student debts.


----------



## P-Scouten

Thank you KLP! 

Congratulations to your son as well. I was watching videos of that obstacle course earlier I'm looking forward to all of us beating it!


----------



## KLP

P-Scouten

You should look up the Rick Mercer Report from last year, he participated in the obstacle course with the class of 2019, it's a great video and shows a lot of the obstacles.


----------



## EMEROTP

Are offers still going out? Trying to remain hopeful but pretty sure its over :c


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Someone posted that delays in the selection process means the bulk of the offers will go out mid-June, but I have no idea how true that is.

I guess we didn't make it, bud. Time to regroup and decide what the next course of action will be.


----------



## random123

If it means anything, counting the posts of people who got offers in this thread and the previous years thread, there is less than half of these posts in this thread. I don't think its over quite yet.


----------



## Random65936756red54

EMEROTP said:
			
		

> Are offers still going out? Trying to remain hopeful but pretty sure its over :c



Offers will continue until September. Hang on!


----------



## EMEROTP

Thank you, I hope so.
Recruiter told me at May's end there are only 5 spots left for EME unfortunately, not sure if there are any left as of now. 
Best of luck everyone, hope you all get good news soon.


----------



## Random65936756red54

EMEROTP said:
			
		

> Thank you, I hope so.
> Recruiter told me at May's end there are only 5 spots left for EME unfortunately, not sure if there are any left as of now.
> Best of luck everyone, hope you all get good news soon.



No seriously, many spots will open up in the summer as some will VR or they will fail BMOQ. The "waves" of offers may have ended for the spring but your file is still there up for consideration. I wish you the best.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

My heart is with those who are still waiting for their offer. I also had waited for two and a half years for my offer. 

Don't give up hope, as there will be people  who change their mind during BMOQ and open up spots for you to fill!
 Or you can just wait and reapply like I did! 

I know this waiting game feels cruel, but if this is what you truly want, you will get it soon or later.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> My heart is with those who are still waiting for their offer. I also had waited for two and a half years for my offer.
> 
> Don't give up hope, as there will be people  who change their mind during BMOQ and open up spots for you to fill!
> Or you can just wait and reapply like I did!
> 
> I know this waiting game feels cruel, but if this is what you truly want, you will get it soon or later.



This actually made me feel a lot better about the waiting process. Thanks, Fiji!

For all those who made it in, good luck at BMOQ and FYOP! The best years of your life lie ahead. Hopefully the wait ends soon for those of us still on tenterhooks.


----------



## jaysfan17

Looks like I'm attending RMC next year as a Reservist. I got accepted a couple of days ago. 

Good luck to the guys going ROTP/RETP.


----------



## roborob

Come join the Facebook group! https://www.facebook.com/groups/978710348882789/


----------



## NathB

I finaly got my offer today !!!! HCA officer   ;D


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

NathB said:
			
		

> I finaly got my offer today !!!! HCA officer   ;D



Congratulations! NathB  your wait was worth it haha


----------



## AE109

veggiepotato said:
			
		

> Oh my god, I have the exact same questions! And I've had a lot of trouble trying to find the answers. I've looked at an older version (2009-ish, but it should be relatively unchanged) of their course list for Aerospace Engineering, and it seems pretty similar to the courses offered at any other university for Aerospace. That being said, I'm not too surprised because RMC's is accredited for engineering, so obviously they have to teach the same courses. It also seems RMC is more geared to aeronautics, but when you're doing a bachelors in Aerospace, there isn't  that much "specialization" of astro/aero happening until your 4th year. So, officially, an engineering degree at RMC is the same as anywhere else. However, I don't know what it's "reputation" is compared to an engineering degree at, say, Carleton.
> 
> For the P.eng, what my google-fu tells me is that the board concerned with certification will consider military employment on a case-by-case basis. Apparently this is because some AERE jobs are not so "engineery" while others are more geared to what you learn in your bachelors.
> 
> This leads me to your question regarding the role of an AERE officer. For the military, it'll mostly be project management. So, if you were looking for a lot of design stuff, you probably won't get a lot of it. However, that's not a bad thing! Project management is a huge part of being an engineer, and what better place to learn that skill than with the military? So, what I believe is that most of the design stuff is left to private contractors: Boeing, Bombardier, Lockeed, etc. However, if the air force ends up undergoing a large acquisition of air frames or various aviation technology (i have no clue if this will happen), then maaaybe there will be more open to your role in project management in terms of reviewing designs and materials with budgetary constraint.
> 
> Take everything I say with a grain of salt! I've acquired this information through many sources on many random forums! Most of this information is not based on my own experiences! My goal is not to spread misinformation, I just wanted to share what I've found.



I've talked to a couple AEREs and RMC students and they have set my mind at ease. Your post is pretty much spot on and I really appreciate that you took the time to share what you found (I'm certain it took a fair amount digging on the Internet). Hopefully I can successfully get through the upcoming BMOQ and then I'll be starting my journey at RMC in the fall!


----------



## random123

Just got my offer. ROTP pilot, 2 years subsidised education at civil university starting september. Exempt from BMOQ.

Just waiting for some paperwork before its finalised.


----------



## jojoe

My son received today, an offer for ROTP engineering at RMC, pilot occupation.  Hope everyone gets good news soon.


----------



## Nomulous

Woo, finally got it. ROTP - Pilot, attending Civ uni. BMOQ on July 4th. : D


----------



## ZeiGezunt

RMC selections are over and I didn't make it.

Oh well. Time for Plan B, I guess.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> RMC selections are over and I didn't make it.
> 
> Oh well. Time for Plan B, I guess.



Plan B was apparently "get an offer for ROTP Civi U". Cool!


----------



## menezes

Accepted to EME Army, CiviU. 3 years subsidized at the University of Ottawa. Really excited.


----------



## aniQazam

random123 said:
			
		

> Just got my offer. ROTP pilot, 2 years subsidised education at civil university starting september. Exempt from BMOQ.
> 
> Just waiting for some paperwork before its finalised.



Congrats Random123,

So you've been exempted fm BMOQ, 
b/c of prior Commissioned Svc, age or some other reasons?

Looking fwd to communicate with you.

An applicant:

Nick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romzak29

I didn't think there were any more ROTP offers to come this year, but I received mine today. Infantry officer for Civilian U. Couldn't be happier!

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- ROTP
Trade choice 1: Military Police Officer
Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade choice 3: Armour Officer
Application Date: October 20, 2015
First Contact: October 24, 2015
CFAT: January 14, 2016
Medical: January 26, 2016
Interview: March 7, 2016
Merit Listed: July 20, 2016
Position offered: July 26, 2016 - Infantry Officer 
Swearing in: August 16th, 2016
BMOQ: Spring 2017 (deferred)


----------



## aniQazam

aniQazam said:
			
		

> Congrats Random123,
> 
> So you've been exempted fm BMOQ,
> b/c of prior Commissioned Svc, age or some other reasons?
> 
> Looking fwd to communicate with you.
> 
> An applicant:
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Care to share "exemption fm Basic Trg" reasons?


Let there be light.


----------



## DAA

aniQazam said:
			
		

> Care to share "exemption fm Basic Trg" reasons?
> Let there be light.



They're not "exempt" from BMOQ, rather only MOD 1 BMOQ due to prior service as an NCM (ie; already BMQ Qualified).  So next summer, they will be required to complete BMOQ MOD 2.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/122202/post-1441971.html#msg1441971


----------



## aniQazam

DAA said:
			
		

> They're not "exempt" from BMOQ, rather only MOD 1 BMOQ due to prior service as an NCM (ie; already BMQ Qualified).  So next summer, they will be required to complete BMOQ MOD 2.
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/122202/post-1441971.html#msg1441971



Sounds good, thank you for clarifying, greatly appreciated.
Just out of curiosity, anybody who've already been a commissioned officer in one of the common wealth regular forces, if selected to serve CF, would have to undergo BMOQ? Any past examples of getting any PLAR of any kind or would they have to start as an Offr Cdt?

Cheers
Nick A.


Let there be light.


----------



## Justin Ko

Hello.

I am going into Grade 11 and thinking of going into RMC through the ROTP program. I understand the aptitude test, physical, etc, but I'm not too sure about the interview. I read step 5 on the "Apply Now" page on the forces.ca website, but I'm pretty sure that is not for ROTP. Or is it? I was wondering if I should study what it says on page 5 or is there another page for the RMC interview? I read through the forums to see if this was asked, but I couldn't find any that suited my question correctly. If it was, i apologize. 
I appreciate all your comments and I look forward to posting/reading more on the forums!

Justin


----------



## mariomike

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about the interview.



From 2007:

RMC Interviews  


			
				CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The ROTP process has been changed. You apply and have to do a much shorter target interview that determines simply if you are suitable and eligible. Same interview as joining the primary reserve. You apply for an occupational group as opposed to a specific occupation. Your ROTP questionnaire plus your transcripts are sent to RMC who then gives you a score. They don't tell anybody the number so don't ask. They do send a message back to the recruiting centre saying your are acceptable to attend RMC or Civie university or both. They may also dictate you need to go ROTP junior which means a prep year at CMR or worst case that you are unacceptable for ROPT at this time.
> Once you complete your first year do get to do the long interview that will determine what occupation you are offered.  As discussed you get an offer after your first year and may accept or walk away at that time.
> 
> Your CFRC should be able to explain all the finer details to you. Ask them.



See also,

Interview advice (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.325
16 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## Justin Ko

mariomike said:
			
		

> From 2007:
> 
> RMC Interviews
> See also,
> 
> Interview advice (merged)
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.325
> 16 pages.
> 
> _As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.



Thank you for those links, must've missed it. I live 6 hours away from the nearest recruiting centre, but will do everything to go there ASAP.


----------



## mariomike

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> Thank you for those links, must've missed it. I live 6 hours away from the nearest recruiting centre, but will do everything to go there ASAP.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Justin Ko

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.


Appreciate it!


----------



## mariomike

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> I live 6 hours away from the nearest recruiting centre, but will do everything to go there ASAP.



Maybe you should ask DAA? He is a Recruiter:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/members/7446


----------



## Justin Ko

mariomike said:
			
		

> Maybe you should ask DAA? He is a Recruiter:
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/members/7446


Wow, supplying me with everything! I definitely will! But I would've felt the pride of finding that myself haha. Nevertheless, I appreciate it as always! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## clownfool

Finally! Got the offer for ROTP CiviU today. 4 years subsidized BCIT mechanical engineering.


----------



## aniQazam

clownfool said:
			
		

> Finally! Got the offer for ROTP CiviU today. 4 years subsidized BCIT mechanical engineering.


Congratulations. Enjoy the greatest moments of your life (selection day).
Being in uniform is the way to go and is really an honourable life style, indeed. Facilitation once again.



Let there be light.


----------



## jyk608

Hi.

I am a college graduate who applied for the Royal Military College for the ROTP last month.

I wonder how long it takes for the recruiters to access my application and invite me for the next step (including the aptitude test). 

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

jyk608 said:
			
		

> I am a college graduate who applied for the Royal Military College for the ROTP last month.
> I wonder how long it takes for the recruiters to access my application and invite me for the next step (including the aptitude test).
> Thank you.



After submitting your online application to the CAF and selecting "ROTP" as your entry plan, you will be sent another email containing a link to RMC, where you will then be required to upload all your available Academic Transcripts.  These transcripts will be reviewed and if you are found academically suitable for the ROTP Program, you will be notified and subsequently referred to your local CFRC for continued processing(ie; aptitude testing).

CAF Recruiting doesn't normally start processing/reviewing/responding to ROTP applications until after the first week of September each year.

Don't expect to receive any future correspondence regarding your ROTP application until sometime after 6 Sep.  If you haven't received any email correspondence by 23 Sep 16, you need to make contact with your local Recruiting Detachment to find out what the status of your ROTP application is.

Good luck!!!


----------



## jyk608

Thank you very much.
I was actually getting a little nervous, but this really helps.

Thank you.


----------



## Bigblueshark

Hey everyone,

So I have been going through the ROTP process the last 12 months due to a few set backs. Everything is starting to come together as I have just passed my Air crew selection in Trenton for pilot. And now it has me wondering, as I am going to be attending Civ U this year, because my RMC app was delayed a year. My question is that even in my RMC application if I put Civ U as my first preference, will I be required to attend RMC if accepted? I want to be able to concentrate on my studies and my fitness on my own schedule and I am worried that if I get accepted to RMC I won't have a choice and must go to Kingston.

I understand RMC is a huge privilege and will go if I must, so I am sorry in advance if I'm coming across as picky. I just don't want to take a spot at RMC from someone who really wants to go there.

Thanks


----------



## Lumber

Bigblueshark said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I have been going through the ROTP process the last 12 months due to a few set backs. Everything is starting to come together as I have just passed my Air crew selection in Trenton for pilot. And now it has me wondering, as I am going to be attending Civ U this year, because my RMC app was delayed a year. My question is that even in my RMC application if I put Civ U as my first preference, will I be required to attend RMC if accepted? I want to be able to concentrate on my studies and my fitness on my own schedule and I am worried that if I get accepted to RMC I won't have a choice and must go to Kingston.
> 
> I understand RMC is a huge privilege and will go if I must, so I am sorry in advance if I'm coming across as picky. I just don't want to take a spot at RMC from someone who really wants to go there.
> 
> Thanks



It all depends on what they actually offer you. If the offer from the selection boars is for RMC _only_, then that's you're only choice. If the offer is for both, you can choose. The offer could also be for civi U _only._

However, people don't get parachuted into RMC starting already in the 2nd year. RMC is more than just an academic institution, it's an entire 4 year program that encompasses more than just academics. 

So, with 1 year of University already under your belt, I imagine the question that will be on the selection board's mind will be, "Do we keep him at Civi U, and have him ready in 3 years (which also costs less money), or send him to RMC and not have him ready for 4 more years."? I feel it likely that for time and cost savings they would offer you civi U.


----------



## mariomike

Bigblueshark said:
			
		

> I have just passed my Air crew selection in Trenton for pilot.





			
				Bigblueshark said:
			
		

> My question is that even in my RMC application if I put Civ U as my first preference, will I be required to attend RMC if accepted?



This may help,

RMC VERSUS CIVY UNIVERSITY FOR PILOTS ROTP  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/68051.0

RMC vs Civi U 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32371.75.html
4 pages.

Transferring Between Civilian University and RMC  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119562.0

Transfer from Civilian U to RMC  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/40371.0
2 pages.

All Things Civilian U (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/45419.275
12 pages.

Switching from RMC to civilian university  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/123605.0

Is it possible to transfer from a civilian university to RMC?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105164.0

etc...


----------



## mariomike

Aug. 29, 2016

Canadian Forces probes spate of deaths at Royal Military College
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/08/29/canadian-forces-probes-spate-of-deaths-at-royal-military-college.html
MONTREAL—The Royal Military College of Canada is investigating the sudden deaths over the last four months of four students who attended the prestigious school last year.


----------



## Bigblueshark

thanks


----------



## Bigblueshark

Lumber said:
			
		

> "However, people don't get parachuted into RMC starting already in the 2nd year. RMC is more than just an academic institution, it's an entire 4 year program that encompasses more than just academics."



I was also thinking this would give me a better chance of staying at Civ-U
Thank You


----------



## Nam

Hello everyone.

I am interested in joining the RMC but I do not have my Canadian Citizenship yet. Is it possible for me to send an application during September~October while my PR progresses towards Citizenship?


----------



## mariomike

Nam said:
			
		

> I am interested in joining the RMC but I do not have my Canadian Citizenship yet. Is it possible for me to send an application during September~October while my PR progresses towards Citizenship?



Forces.ca,

Who can apply:

To apply to the Forces, you must:
1.Be a Canadian Citizen.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#who

See also,

Recruting of Permanent residents  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13555.75
4 pages

How can a landed immigrant (PR card holder) join the forces or related......  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108227.0

Canadian Citizenship Required to Join Canadian Forces? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/20943.25.html
2 pages.

Permanent resident - application process 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111448.0

Newly arrived permanent resident 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110318.0

Possibility of RMC application 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/111703.0
"I am a Canadian Permanent Resident..."

PR card and join to forces help  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103884.0

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## DAA

Bigblueshark said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I have been going through the ROTP process the last 12 months due to a few set backs. Everything is starting to come together as I have just passed my Air crew selection in Trenton for pilot. And now it has me wondering, as I am going to be attending Civ U this year, because my RMC app was delayed a year. My question is that even in my RMC application if I put Civ U as my first preference, will I be required to attend RMC if accepted? I want to be able to concentrate on my studies and my fitness on my own schedule and I am worried that if I get accepted to RMC I won't have a choice and must go to Kingston.
> 
> I understand RMC is a huge privilege and will go if I must, so I am sorry in advance if I'm coming across as picky. I just don't want to take a spot at RMC from someone who really wants to go there.



During your initial application processing, you received a link where you uploaded your academic transcripts to RMC.  I guess you missed this part when completing your online process........

"As an ROTP applicant, you will first be considered for admission to the Military Colleges, and if found suitable for admission, you will be offered to attend the Military Colleges. Therefore, please review the available degrees and make your selection accordingly. Choose “other” if your preferred degree is only available at a civilian university"

At the end of the day and once your application has been successfully processed and you are Merit Listed, the CAF will decide which academic instituition you will attend, should they choose to make an offer of employment.    Good luck!


----------



## CanPatr

So apparently this is an annual discussion around here. 
Who else is applying for RMC and ROTP starting in the 2017-2018 school year.

Let the discussion begin...


----------



## ClassicOCdt

I am currently a 1st year student at RMC. And I am very willing to help anyone who is applying this year.

So if you guys have any questions concerning everything, throw at me and I will be glad to answer


----------



## CanPatr

ClassicOCdt,
Just a couple questions.
How long did your interview take and when were you notified that you had been accepted?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Justin Ko

ClassicOCdt said:
			
		

> I am currently a 1st year student at RMC. And I am very willing to help anyone who is applying this year.
> 
> So if you guys have any questions concerning everything, throw at me and I will be glad to answer


What were your marks like in high school? Were they low, or high? What are you trying to get a degree in? How are you liking it so far? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClassicOCdt

CanPatr said:
			
		

> ClassicOCdt,
> Just a couple questions.
> How long did your interview take and when were you notified that you had been accepted?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No problem! 

The interview usually takes 45 minutes. The interview is straightforward and the interviewer will ask you about leadership. 
I was merit-listed 2 weeks after the interview, and roughly 2 months to get notified that I have been accepted from the interview date.


----------



## ClassicOCdt

Justin Ko said:
			
		

> What were your marks like in high school? Were they low, or high? What are you trying to get a degree in? How are you liking it so far?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I got 94% average in high school. I am currently doing Science programme right now, and 1st years do general science or arts. You will decide your degree(major) at the beginning of 2nd year. I am doing fine at RMC. The food is great, you have a nice place to sleep, and everything is superb. However, since RMC is a university, you need to form a good habit to sit down and study. You know the saying, 'it is what you make of it.'  :'(


----------



## Justin Ko

ClassicOCdt said:
			
		

> I got 94% average in high school. I am currently doing Science programme right now, and 1st years do general science or arts. You will decide your degree(major) at the beginning of 2nd year. I am doing fine at RMC. The food is great, you have a nice place to sleep, and everything is superb. However, since RMC is a university, you need to form a good habit to sit down and study. You know the saying, 'it is what you make of it.'  :'(


Nice! Glad you're enjoying it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoetic6

DAA said:
			
		

> After submitting your online application to the CAF and selecting "ROTP" as your entry plan, you will be sent another email containing a link to RMC, where you will then be required to upload all your available Academic Transcripts.  These transcripts will be reviewed and if you are found academically suitable for the ROTP Program, you will be notified and subsequently referred to your local CFRC for continued processing(ie; aptitude testing).
> 
> CAF Recruiting doesn't normally start processing/reviewing/responding to ROTP applications until after the first week of September each year.
> 
> Don't expect to receive any future correspondence regarding your ROTP application until sometime after 6 Sep.  If you haven't received any email correspondence by 23 Sep 16, you need to make contact with your local Recruiting Detachment to find out what the status of your ROTP application is.
> 
> Good luck!!!




So, I passed my CFAT (sept. 13)  and then submitted my files to the RMC (sept. 16) via the link they sent me by email. If I understand your answer, I won't have any news until september 2017?

Thanks


----------



## daygray

I have done extensive research regarding this topic, but wasn't able to find a solid statement that answered my question. 

In the event of being accepted into the ROTP program, am I responsible for flight expenses to the Royal Military College of Canada or is this also covered by the Crown?


----------



## mariomike

daygray said:
			
		

> In the event of being accepted into the ROTP program, am I responsible for flight expenses to the Royal Military College of Canada or is this also covered by the Crown?



For reference, perhaps,

Travel Expenses to RMCC  

will be merged with,

Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/23377.450.html
19 pages.


----------



## DAA

daygray said:
			
		

> I have done extensive research regarding this topic, but wasn't able to find a solid statement that answered my question.
> 
> In the event of being accepted into the ROTP program, am I responsible for flight expenses to the Royal Military College of Canada or is this also covered by the Crown?



If you are fortunate enough to be made an offer of employment by the CAF, you will be enrolled prior to commencing travel to RMC and or anywhere else for training.   Therefore, as a member of the CAF, your itinerary and expenses for travel will be managed and either paid upfront or reimbursed by the CAF based on current travel regulations.

You won't be out of pocket.


----------



## daygray

DAA said:
			
		

> If you are fortunate enough to be made an offer of employment by the CAF, you will be enrolled prior to commencing travel to RMC and or anywhere else for training.   Therefore, as a member of the CAF, your itinerary and expenses for travel will be managed and either paid upfront or reimbursed by the CAF based on current travel regulations.
> 
> You won't be out of pocket.



Thank you very much! I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## DAA

Deadpoetic6 said:
			
		

> So, I passed my CFAT (sept. 13)  and then submitted my files to the RMC (sept. 16) via the link they sent me by email. If I understand your answer, I won't have any news until september 2017?
> Thanks



Unless things have changed this year, you normally upload your transcripts to the RMC Portal shortly after applying online and well before writing the CFAT.  The Academic Assessment of your transcripts undergo two levels of review and you and/or your Recruiting Detachment would normally have an answer back within 7-10 business days, if not sooner.

At this time, I'd recommend that you contact Recruiting Customer Service through the email link available on their website under the heading "I need assistance with my application".   Be sure to include your full name (that you applied with), date of birth, home address and telephone number in your email, so they can identify you properly and look into the matter.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## Deadpoetic6

DAA said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed this year, you normally upload your transcripts to the RMC Portal shortly after applying online and well before writing the CFAT.  The Academic Assessment of your transcripts undergo two levels of review and you and/or your Recruiting Detachment would normally have an answer back within 7-10 business days, if not sooner.
> 
> At this time, I'd recommend that you contact Recruiting Customer Service through the email link available on their website under the heading "I need assistance with my application".   Be sure to include your full name (that you applied with), date of birth, home address and telephone number in your email, so they can identify you properly and look into the matter.
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73



Thanks for the infos! Submitted an email, we'll see what's happening!


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Hey there, I'm an ROTP civi u cadet who went through the RMC application process, and I'd be happy to help anyone with any questions about the process they might have.


----------



## CanPatr

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Hey there, I'm an ROTP civi u cadet who went through the RMC application process, and I'd be happy to help anyone with any questions about the process they might have.



Hi ZeiGezunt
How long after the interview did you have to wait to get merit listed, and/or accepted.

I just completed the interview last week.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deadpoetic6

Everyone that got accepted after college, what was your mathematics average? I have 89% average and got refused because it's too low.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

CanPatr said:
			
		

> Hi ZeiGezunt
> How long after the interview did you have to wait to get merit listed, and/or accepted.
> 
> I just completed the interview last week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was never notified when I was merit listed, but I called about two-three weeks after the interview and was told I was merit listed.

As for being accepted, I had to wait to August for my own acceptance, but they start coming as early as January and continue until just before September.


----------



## jyk608

ClassicOCdt said:
			
		

> I am currently a 1st year student at RMC. And I am very willing to help anyone who is applying this year.
> 
> So if you guys have any questions concerning everything, throw at me and I will be glad to answer



Hello.

After getting admitted to RMC, what do you have to do before studying at RMC?

I heard you have to go through some military training and orientation.

Would you be able to explain about those?

Thank you.


----------



## ClassicOCdt

jyk608 said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> After getting admitted to RMC, what do you have to do before studying at RMC?
> 
> I heard you have to go through some military training and orientation.
> 
> Would you be able to explain about those?
> 
> Thank you.



After you are accepted, you go through the Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ). You do 7 weeks of BMOQ Module 1 before going to RMC, and then module 2 after finishing 1st year at RMC. 

Module 1, you will get used to a routine (wake up at 5am and sleep at 11pm), drill practice, classes, weapons safety handling, weapons firing practice, sewing all your kit, first-aid, homework, 5km-8km-13km rucksack march, CBRN drill (Chemical-bio-radiation-nuclear), inspection, PT, and so on. Also there is a leadership position called CPC (Candidate-Platoon-Commander) that each person will assume this position per day taking turns. You will listen to your instructor, get to know the schedule of the day, and command the platoon. It is a good time to evaluate your leadership. 

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90#tab1   <---pretty much all the infos are in the website.


When I look back after finishing BMOQ mod 1, it was easier than I initially thought before joining the forces. Yes I was stressful when I was doing BMOQ mod 1, but I just took it one at a time. When you simply do what you are told to do, do homework, and get help from your peers, it will be just fine.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Jotzam

Hello everyone!

I have just submitted my application, and I eagerly await the transcript submission process. (I fear it a little, too.  :blotto 

Just a little about myself,

I have been a member of these forums for the past year or so, but have been "observing" for the past 6 years. I was a member of the Royal Canadian Dragoons as a Crewman from 2010 to 2013, and these forums were a great resource throughout my application process at that point.

When my contract was nearing expiry, I made the decision to head back to school and start another adventure. I loved all of my time in the forces, but I was young and had little other life experience. I wanted to experience the non-military life for a while and knew the military would always be there if I wanted to apply to serve again.

Fast forward 3 years and I am a little older, married, and nearing completion of a 3 year advanced diploma in Software Development. (The program is called "Computer Programmer Analyst".)

I have worked multiple jobs as a software developer through co-ops, and remained employed today on a part-time basis by an employer who hired me on after a co-op. 

After a few years of working in the software industry (and working in general beforehand), I truly miss the military. The lifestyle, the challenges, and the knowledge that at the end of the day, you are serving the people of this wonderful country, and that every ounce of effort that you put into your role, is ultimately for the benefit of many. 

With my wife's full support, I have decided that a career within the military is the right fit for who I am, and who I want to continue to be. (Hopefully others feel that way too throughout the process!  )

I have applied for the positions of Pilot and Air Combat Systems Officer.

I did very poorly in high school, and lack the high school marks required. However, after searching and reading the forums for many hours, I have found a glimmer of hope in a few examples of applicants in a similar situation that had previous service (and other relevant life/work experience), fantastic post-secondary marks, and were approved. I have maintained a high GPA and have made deans honor role each semester for the last 3 years, so I am hoping that the selection board will find me to be sufficiently academic, and will overlook my high school shortcomings. Furthermore, my college program has many articulation agreements with various universities that allow me entrance with advanced standing into 2nd year with no additional admission requirements. I'm not sure if that counts for anything in their eyes as I am first and foremost applying to RMCC, but at least I know I can gain admission to civilian universities from this diploma alone. I do also volunteer at my college, and have worked as a peer tutor to help mentor other students.  

If worst comes to worst and my high school grades shut me down, I will just continue to work for a year and upgrade those required courses and try again! 

Wrapping up, I wish everyone the absolute best in their applications and (hopefully) subsequent military careers.

If anyone wants to chat about, well, anything really, feel free to shoot me a PM! 

I will post updates of my progress (or lack thereof) as I go. 

Cheers everyone and good luck!


----------



## jyk608

ClassicOCdt said:
			
		

> After you are accepted, you go through the Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ). You do 7 weeks of BMOQ Module 1 before going to RMC, and then module 2 after finishing 1st year at RMC.
> 
> Module 1, you will get used to a routine (wake up at 5am and sleep at 11pm), drill practice, classes, weapons safety handling, weapons firing practice, sewing all your kit, first-aid, homework, 5km-8km-13km rucksack march, CBRN drill (Chemical-bio-radiation-nuclear), inspection, PT, and so on. Also there is a leadership position called CPC (Candidate-Platoon-Commander) that each person will assume this position per day taking turns. You will listen to your instructor, get to know the schedule of the day, and command the platoon. It is a good time to evaluate your leadership.
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90#tab1   <---pretty much all the infos are in the website.
> 
> 
> When I look back after finishing BMOQ mod 1, it was easier than I initially thought before joining the forces. Yes I was stressful when I was doing BMOQ mod 1, but I just took it one at a time. When you simply do what you are told to do, do homework, and get help from your peers, it will be just fine.
> 
> If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!





Thank you! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Titicboom

Greetings

Rather then starting a new thread I wanted to keep this one alive and growing.

Is the first Interview at the CFRC the same plus or minus some leadership questions for all people applying.

My son has spent hours prepping for AC Op and was ready to go.  Did the start of the interview and had it terminated so he can apply to ROTP through the Junior path.

So to prepare again for this new interview would it be the same approach as it was for his NCM interview.

The old threads are all over the place talking about changes and lengths as high as 2 hours and as short as 10 minutes. 

Would the prep sheet that has floated around on this forum be sufficient no matter what you are applying for?

Expand on your information supplied in the application
Understand the training
Understand the MOC you are applying for
Explain why you want to be in the military and those MOC's
what are possibly the downsides of the MOC's
And for Officer programs: Clearly give examples of leadership qualities you have shown.


Would that plus or minus cover it?


----------



## Titicboom

Greetings

Any Officers out there that have done the Junior path through St Jean, then on to the 4 years at RMC?

Please PM or contact me.


----------



## CanPatr

JonathanB said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> There is a specific summer training progression that you get streamed into once you arrive at RMC depending on your trade and you level of bilingualism.
> 
> Prior to arriving at RMC you will have already completed BMOQ-MOD 1.
> The 1st summer (after 1st year), you will be completing BMOQ-MOD 2 then be doing a 5 week OJE (On the job experience). This year the OJE for first year include, opposition force, outdoor leadership training, working at a CFRC, and french training.
> The 2nd summer you will be completing summer long  second language training. However if you have already achieved a BBB profile or higher, you will skip SLT and complete BMOQ-L in Gagetown.
> For your 3rd summer you will complete BMOQ-L, or if you are bilingual then you will do DP1.1 for artillery.
> For your 4th summer (after graduation and promotion to 2Lt) you will go complete DP 1.1 then DP1.2, or go straight to DP1.2 if bilingual.
> 
> Therefore if you know French or learn it fast, you have the potential of graduating RMC with having already done half of your trade training. But at the very least you will have completed your environemental training course.
> 
> In regards to what you have heard about non-occupational training, it is partially correct. For those cadets whose occupational trainning course are longer than what the summer period allows for (Air Force and billingual Navy Cadets), they complete summer long OJEs. The OJEs are varied and chage from year to year, but Cadets can get actual CF qualifications over the summers (for example become a Ship Team's Diver).
> 
> If you have any more question about RMC don't hesitate to ask, and I'll do my best to get you answers (I'm currently at RMC).
> 
> Cheers,
> Jonathan



Does anyone know what specific on the job training there is for infantry and armour officers. 
As well what are DP1.1 and DP1.2?

Thanks in advance

 :mg: :tank2:


----------



## DAA

CanPatr said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what specific on the job training there is for infantry and armour officers.
> As well what are DP1.1 and DP1.2?



OJT is what it is but don't expect to be doing anything other than minor "staff" duties for the most part.

As far as the Developmental Process, here you go and hope you can figure this out on your own.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5031-8.page


----------



## JacobPayne17

I've been trying to completely prepare for the RMC. I've read literally everything online, and am now in the best shape of my life. I'm prepared for everything from the discipline to the relative isolation from my friends and family. I've just been wondering if they are any "unwritten rules" or anything that a graduate can tell me now that you won't find anywhere else, so I don't have to learn it to hard (and probably extremely embarrassing) way. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dimsum

If I were a cynical, sarcastic man, I'd say that said "embarrassing, hard" lessons will be the way you're remembered decades later, in good fun on your retirement Depart With Dignity.  

We've all been there, whether we've been in RMC or not.  You'll screw up somewhere and be remembered that way.  Relax.

But I'm not a cynic, nor sarcastic.


----------



## JacobPayne17

Point taken


----------



## Jotzam

This is an update on my progress from a few posts up.

Today I received my followup e-mail after submitting my transcripts and my application has "been selected for further processing."  

I am pretty surprised as after reading many posts here regarding the importance of high school grades for ROTP, I was not really expecting to make it past the academic suitability selection board. 

I confirmed back in May through my local CFRC that my previous CFAT scores were acceptable for my trade choices, so unless that has changed since May, I should be moving past that part of the process.

I wish the best of luck to everyone else who is still waiting to hear back!


----------



## CanPatr

Hi I'm just wondering how easy it is to participate in multiple clubs at rmc. 
Specifically judo and tkd both. 
I would like to try many of the clubs but I'm curious as to how many, (or which ones) can be done by one person without overlapping. 
Any information is helpful. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mariomike

RMC Club List 
https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/athletic-department/recreation-clubs
For more information about our Recreation Clubs, please feel free to contact:

See bottom of list for contact information.


----------



## CanPatr

:nod:





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> RMC Club List
> https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/athletic-department/recreation-clubs
> For more information about our Recreation Clubs, please feel free to contact:
> 
> See bottom of list for contact information.



This page is what brought the question to mind but I didn't see the contact info before. Thanks, will do


----------



## mariomike

CanPatr said:
			
		

> :nod:
> This page is what brought the question to mind but I didn't see the contact info before. Thanks, will do



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## proudmama

At CMR, Judo as the required sport option runs about 5 hours per week.


----------



## SChris.K

Dear Army.ca,


My name is Chris Kim who is currently attending a Maxwell Heights Secondary School in Oshawa.
My dream was to be in the Royal Military College of Canada since I was 13. 
I just had few questions about RMCC and my future career as an infantry.
My goal is to attend RMCC under ROTP in the arts program, and I was wondering if I was capable of being accepted in to RMCC. (Currently in Grade 11.)

Grades:
Semester 1

Tech Design: 73%
Fitness: 95%
Outdoor Ed: 88%
Math: 68% (Able to raise my mark up by the end of the semester to at least 75-80%)

Semester 2
(Estimating)

English: 75-80%
Spanish: 90%
History 80%
Physics: 75%


Extra Curricular/Achievements: 

School Rugby: 3 years of experience
School Wrestling: 1 year of experience
Certificate in CPR C and Bronze Cross
Certificate in Bronze Medallion
Honor Student in Maxwell Heights

Other:

Able to speak English(Fluent), Korean(Fluent), and Spanish(Almost Fluent.)

Am I capable?

Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## daftandbarmy

SChris.K said:
			
		

> Dear Army.ca,
> 
> 
> My name is Chris Kim who is currently attending a Maxwell Heights Secondary School in Oshawa.
> My dream was to be in the Royal Military College of Canada since I was 13.
> I just had few questions about RMCC and my future career as an infantry.
> My goal is to attend RMCC under ROTP in the arts program, and I was wondering if I was capable of being accepted in to RMCC. (Currently in Grade 11.)
> 
> Grades:
> Semester 1
> 
> Tech Design: 73%
> Fitness: 95%
> Outdoor Ed: 88%
> Math: 68% (Able to raise my mark up by the end of the semester to at least 75-80%)
> 
> Semester 2
> (Estimating)
> 
> English: 75-80%
> Spanish: 90%
> History 80%
> Physics: 75%
> 
> 
> Extra Curricular/Achievements:
> 
> School Rugby: 3 years of experience
> School Wrestling: 1 year of experience
> Certificate in CPR C and Bronze Cross
> Certificate in Bronze Medallion
> Honor Student in Maxwell Heights
> 
> Other:
> 
> Able to speak English(Fluent), Korean(Fluent), and Spanish(Almost Fluent.)
> 
> Am I capable?
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration.



The math score looks familiar: you, me and the Mobile Infantry  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoPTPe33PQY


----------



## noahjsc

Something I rarely see put mentioned in forums related about acceptance into RMC is the CFAT. While you can be a outstanding in extra circulars and have great grades it won't matter if your bomb your CFAT. I would double check this but I read that the CFAT is worth up to 60% of your application, though this was for an NCO position and not ROTP/RMC. The CFAT can be tricky even for smart people who have had good grades. Often because people don't practice the some of the skills needed to complete the test. An example of this is long division, most people in high school in higher level classes would just pull out their calculator, sometimes doing this for years. Myself in an AP math class I was astonished by the fact that more than half the class forgot how to do long division because they had been using a calculator so long. I'm not saying this will happen but it has happened and can happen. 

Don't spend to much time worrying about if you are good enough to get in. Instead focus on doing the things you enjoy and keeping grades up while staying in shape. The recruiters do the best job they can at finding the best person for the job. Worst case scenario is that you don't get accepted but if you are really set on a career as an officer you can still attempt to get into the ROTP through a civilian university. If for some reason you can't do that, you could join a reserve unit and do university while being a reservist. As a reservist you have a part time job, a summer job and some bursaries to get you through university. If you play it smart you can transfer into the ROTP with your university degree and reservist training. Though you may want to think hard about doing that as the transfer over to regular forces from reservist can be lengthy. Which could possibly make it faster to go through university and then straight to the ROTP without going through the reserves but there are pros an cons for each side.


----------



## Loachman

SChris.K said:
			
		

> Am I capable?



Welcome to Army.ca.

See Reply 15 above.

There is only one way to find your answer: apply.

In the meantime, start mining relevant older threads for useful information and helpful tips.


----------



## jaysfan17

Dimsum said:
			
		

> imagine what the French guy from Chicoutimi or a Newfie from the 'Bay will do to it.   :nod:



Very true.

Also, don't worry about your last name, man. Mine's pretty easy to pronounce and it has been mispronounced as well as misspelled (it's five letters).

Good luck with your application.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Dhenyss said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am a Grade 11 student in Alberta. Just recently, I decided to make the acquisition of an education at RMC and an officer's commission in the Combat Arms my goal and passion. I plan to carry this forward immediately after finishing Grade 12. Below, I've organised my applicable skills and qualifications according to the four pillars of cadet life at RMC. Please advise me on my potential level of competence in the recruiting process.



First off, welcome to milnet.ca. Second, all any of us can do is urge you to speak to a recruiter and apply. The wait is difficult, but I'm sure you can do it, and you've certainly got a long and good-looking CV. Study hard for the CFAT, chase that dream, and with luck and skill in hand, you'll achieve your desires.

This is my advice to all of those seeking solace in this subforum: don't stress! I know that doesn't mean much for you right now, and I know how eagerly you seize on any scrap of "approval", how relieved you are when some random dude on an unofficial internet forum says you might have a chance at the brass ring. I was in your shoes just this past summer, and if I had taken my own advice seriously I would have gotten a lot more sleep over something I couldn't affect anyhow. 

Frankly, the fact that any of you are on here, asking questions, and doing research means you're pretty serious about this whole thing. Work hard, keep your heads down, don't stress, and good luck! I look forward to seeing you guys get accepted and start your careers.

Also, dancing is great. I love dancing. But only with the lights off, the blinds drawn, and the room fully swept for hidden cameras...


----------



## George Wallace

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> First off, welcome to milnet.ca.





 :stop:


 [

If you look at when the OP posted, you will find that it was almost exactly four years ago.  By now, they have done one of two things: enrolled in ROTP; or Not.  

 [


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Welp, that's what I get for not reading thoroughly.  :


----------



## Loachman

That's alright. Some of what you wrote may be helpful to SChris.K, who posted somewhat more recently.

I don't know if either of them would want to dance with you, though.


----------



## proudmama

proudmama said:
			
		

> At CMR, Judo as the required sport option runs about 5 hours per week.



And those hours are effective!  Its about 2 months into Judo and one cadet not only had earned his yellow belt but last week brought home gold for his division in a local judo tournament. No judo experience before.


----------



## noahjsc

I'm interested in what there is to do for recreational at RMC. I know there a clubs and sports at RMC. I'm more interested in things outside of those categories. One thing i'm definitely interested in; is if there is a place to play darts whiten RMC or if you would have to go into Kingston. I play darts on a competitive level hoping to get to the international level.

Another question I have is how much can your room deviate from standard. E.G. could you put a dartboard up on your wall or door(without drilling hole).


----------



## jib9022

Not sure about where you can play darts;

Standard-wise, its been a while since I graduated, but you can definitely put up dartboard on your door during normal times (obviously not during fyop and during big inspections like commandant's inspection etc.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

noahjsc said:
			
		

> I'm interested in what there is to do for recreational at RMC. I know there a clubs and sports at RMC. I'm more interested in things outside of those categories. One thing i'm definitely interested in; is if there is a place to play darts whiten RMC or if you would have to go into Kingston. I play darts on a competitive level hoping to get to the international level.
> 
> Another question I have is how much can your room deviate from standard. E.G. could you put a dartboard up on your wall or door(without drilling hole).



There are a few dart boards in the drinking mess, have a pint and play, I know I used to all the time.


----------



## jyk608

Hello,

I have a question regarding the application process.

I have just completed the interview and the medical assessment (though I'm still required to submit few more documents).

I was told that I have been given conditional acceptance to RMC for all the trades I applied.

Does this mean I passed the interview and just need to wait till the security screening/reference checks to be done?

Thank you.


----------



## CanPatr

jyk608 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding the application process.
> 
> I have just completed the interview and the medical assessment (though I'm still required to submit few more documents).
> 
> I was told that I have been given conditional acceptance to RMC for all the trades I applied.
> 
> Does this mean I passed the interview and just need to wait till the security screening/reference checks to be done?
> 
> Thank you.



I was told the same thing.
I believe it means you're eligible based on the medical and interview but that there is still competition to get in from other eligible applicants.
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mariokart

I had a high 80 average in high school but I am failing a class in a civilian university and my overall average is below 80 because I was in this uni just for the sake of it and to cut time so I could apply to RMC. Will these uni marks be a problem for me to get in RMC or will they base it off of my high school marks only? Joining the RMC was always a dream and I don't want my first year uni marks to be a problem as throughout this year I was just travelling and not dedicated to my marks.


----------



## noahjsc

Does anybody know how RMC looks at advanced placement. My averages are hovering around the low to mid eighties with advanced placement. I likely could boost that average to nineties if I was to drop it. I honestly enjoy advanced placement and I would love to follow it all the way through, but if I think it will lower my chances at getting into RMC I would drop it in an instance. I'm not overly concerned with leadership or athletics. On the leadership aspect I have cadets, JA company program and Innovate plus speech and debate. With sports i'm in great shape, on the football team, along with being an amazing darts player(intending on winning nationals this year).


----------



## sidemount

Advanced Placement

The Advanced Placement program and courses are considered excellent preparation for university courses. The RMC of Canada will recognize and utilize Advanced Placement courses as prerequisite courses for admission.  Candidates must satisfy the RMC of Canada`s general admission requirements as per their home province including the program-specific subject prerequisites. 

Taken from the rmc website

Sent from my Samsung S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## noahjsc

sidemount said:
			
		

> Advanced Placement
> 
> The Advanced Placement program and courses are considered excellent preparation for university courses. The RMC of Canada will recognize and utilize Advanced Placement courses as prerequisite courses for admission.  Candidates must satisfy the RMC of Canada`s general admission requirements as per their home province including the program-specific subject prerequisites.
> 
> Taken from the rmc website
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S6 using Tapatalk


I should have been more clear. I already had seen this information but this refers to something different. In advanced placement if you finish the final exam with a 4/5 or higher you qualify for university credits. My question is whether or not they would look at a guy with a 83 average in ap over a guy with a 84 in regular classes. As I have talked to people who work in university's and some only look at averages and don't take ap into count unless they have a tie, or a 4/5 or higher.


----------



## sidemount

Ahh ok got ya. You could email rmc and ask.

Sent from my Samsung S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik3122

Hello,

I am a new member to this forum and this is mine first time posting on this forum.

Beginning in September of this year I began the process for applying to the ROTP program. My programs of choice were Construction Engineering and Electrical/Mechanical Engineering. On the 12th of December I received an email (Titled: ROTP Early Offer) from my local detachment stating that I had been accepted to RMC Saint-Jean as a Construction Engineering Officer and that they would be holding a place for me. I do not understand why I received an offer so early and I was under the impression that selections were not made until February. Can anyone explain why I might have received an early offer and does the offer of Saint Jean over Kingston have anything to do with why I got an offer already? (My offer was to RMC Saint-Jean, not to RMC Kingston)

My recruiters at my local detachment haven't had much to say yet but I am planning on calling them again soon. I have just been a little surprised and worried the past few days for the early offer as I do not know what to think of it. If anyone has anyone information that would explain why I recieved an offer before the committee usually sits (February) and if Saint Jean had anything to do with it, please let me know.

My interview, medical and all required checks except the background check have been completed. If anyone is wondering about extra-curriculars, aptitude test scores or interview tips just send me a message. (I can't disclose much information about the interview).

Thanks


----------



## Erik3122

Hello,

If this helps, I received a letter of early offer to the ROTP program as a Construction Engineering Officer.

Medical: Passed quite easily, just waiting for confirmation.

Background Check: Yet to be done, positive it will be fine.

Grade 12 Average: 93% (I live in Ontario, Public School Board.)

EC's:
- Basketball Team (Every year in HS)
- Volleyball Team (Every year in HS)
- Rugby Team (Grade 9 & 10)
- Rep Basketball (2008 to 2016)
- House League Hockey (2004 to present)
- Math Club Member
- Honour Roll Member (Every year in HS)
- Mohawk Bridge Building Contest Competitor
- Few other volunteer opportunities

Aptitude Test: They can't release any actual quantitative results but I did very well the recruiter stated. 

Interview: I cannot reveal much information about the interview but can tell you know your trades!

Above is basically everything I have mentioned in my application process.


----------



## CanPatr

I received the same thing. 

Its an early offer since you got everything in order early. I was told you spend the first year at CMR in St Jean and the other three years in Kingston. 

Accept it if you still want to go. Decline it if you don't.


----------



## DirtOnMyBoots

Hola!

I'm applying for RMC 2017-2018. All I know at the moment is that I passed my CFAT (legal issues with an emancipated minor) but I'm hoping that will be sorted out soon. I was really under the impression that marks aren't that important but that hardly seems the case! I had really great marks up to last semester when everything went downhill thanks to online courses. I'm just hoping everything goes well from here on out... I hope I see some of you next year at RMC or even sooner at Basic!


----------



## AVI101

I noticed Flying club on the list of Clubs available at RMC, could someone elaborate on the details of the club (ie benfits, accessibility, who can join etc)

I also noticed Skydiving club, if anyone wants to give information on that.

Thanks


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

The Skydiving club is the one you are forced to join if you fail as a member of he Flying club. [


----------



## dapaterson

The first rule of Flight Club is that no one talks about Flight Club.



(On reflection: if you're applying to RMC, then you're probably too young to get the reference.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_Club)


----------



## DSilver

Hello,

I am applying to go to RMC for the 2017 - 2018 year.

I have my interview and am wondering what kind of prep I should do/what I should bring to the interview, aside from knowing my trade. They didn't send me any information about it. Should I bring my transcript, a resume?

any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SeoulHamilton922

Hello everyone,

I hope this will be helpful to anyone applying to ROTP this year; I am currently a Grade 12 student in Ontario and was offered an early acceptance letter to RMC Kingston (Bachelor of Engineering) as an Aerospace Engineering Officer (AERE) on December 20th of 2016. 

I applied and submitted my academic transcripts in September and as far as my academics were concerned, my admission average was 94% with the following courses: (Ontario Public School Board)

Advanced Functions 4U - 98%
Challenge and Change 4U - 96%
Chemistry 3U - 95%
Functions 3U - 94%
English 3U - 92%
Physics 3U - 90%

I have also been enrolled in the Air Cadets Program for more than 5 years. Some of my other major extra curricular activities & abilities are:

- Duke of Edinburgh's Silver Award (currently finalzing on Gold)
- Cadet Summer Camps / Various Cadet Awards
- School Music Council 
- School Concert Band / Jazz Band 
- School Varsity Boys Soccer Team (been playing competitive soccer since I was 8 years old)
- 325 volunteer hours (volunteered mainly with Legions, Scouts, Youth Camps and Museums)
- Fluency in Korean

I was notified of the early acceptance just before my interview started. I am currently waiting for my medical to be fully processed so that I can sign my contract for the AERE trade as soon as possible. From my understanding, the CAF is currently in need of more AEREs than ever before; everything worked out for me since it was my first choice. :christmas happy: I was told that my aptitude test scores were very good; for the interview, I will concur with the aforementioned posts that you need to have a very strong background knowledge on your trades. I really hope to see everyone at BMOQ in the summer!


----------



## Didi30

Is it usual receiving an early offer for RMC or CMR? I heard it was just for top level applicants!


----------



## montoya

If you are looking at seoulhamilton's post while making that comment, I would suggest that he/she is a top level candidate!


----------



## Nomulous

I'm currently a 2nd year Civ. student under ROTP for a Pilot. If anyone has any questions about Civ. U, ACS, other extra stuff. Feel free to ask here or PM me and I'll happily answer any of your questions. As a note, I applied during my 1st year of university, and got accepted.


----------



## CanPatr

Does anyone have the dates for BMOQ Mod 1 this summer?


----------



## Didi30

CanPatr said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the dates for BMOQ Mod 1 this summer?



Have you received an offer?


----------



## CanPatr

Didi30 said:
			
		

> Have you received an offer?



I have.


----------



## Didi30

CanPatr said:
			
		

> I have.



Congratulations! When and for what trade?


----------



## clownfool

Why doesn't everyone who's applying for ROTP this year share a bit about your application process, what you've applied for, how far you are.

I can't believe how dead this forum is compared to last year's


----------



## Didi30

Firstly, sorry for my English, I am French Canadian!

My son received an early offer during his interview and he accepted it. We come from Montreal and he'll go to CMR St-Jean during next 2 years before Kingston.


----------



## CanPatr

Didi30 said:
			
		

> Congratulations! When and for what trade?



Armoured Officer



			
				clownfool said:
			
		

> Why doesn't everyone who's applying for ROTP this year share a bit about your application process, what you've applied for, how far you are.
> 
> I can't believe how dead this forum is compared to last year's



What exactly do you want to know? Just ask some specific things, I'll be glad to answer!


----------



## PaKa19

Hello,
I have also been offered a conditional acceptance to ROTP for 2017-18.
I received my acceptance in the mail shortly after Christmas, but the letter was dated for December 12th.
It asked me to sign and send back the letter with my response no later than 14 days from the date on the letter, which at this point had already passed. I accepted and sent it off the same day. But my question is, will the late reply effect my acceptance at all? I'm sure I won't get penalized for slow mail but is there something else I should be doing now?

I'm also quite interested to know, is anyone who has already been excepted a female?


----------



## montoya

PaKa19 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have also been offered a conditional acceptance to ROTP for 2017-18.
> I received my acceptance in the mail shortly after Christmas, but the letter was dated for December 12th.
> It asked me to sign and send back the letter with my response no later than 14 days from the date on the letter, which at this point had already passed. I accepted and sent it off the same day. But my question is, will the late reply effect my acceptance at all? I'm sure I won't get penalized for slow mail but is there something else I should be doing now?
> 
> I'm also quite interested to know, is anyone who has already been excepted a female?



PaKa19 - what trade and program have you been accepted for?

Thanks


----------



## PaKa19

montoya said:
			
		

> PaKa19 - what trade and program have you been accepted for?
> 
> Thanks



I am accepted as an Intelligence Officer and to the Department of Arts.


----------



## William.G.G

Hey guys,
I live in Qc and I'm on my last high school year, I've applied to the ROTP program and I've got an appointment for the 8th of February. I really hope I get in because joining the CAF has always been a dream of mine 😃 and I all wish you the best of luck to do the same 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didi30

William.G.G said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I live in Qc and I'm on my last high school year, I've applied to the ROTP program and I've got an appointment for the 8th of February. I really hope I get in because joining the CAF has always been a dream of mine 😃 and I all wish you the best of luck to do the same
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk



Good luck! Bonne chance à toi! Pour quel métier appliques-tu?


----------



## CanPatr

William.G.G said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I live in Qc and I'm on my last high school year, I've applied to the ROTP program and I've got an appointment for the 8th of February. I really hope I get in because joining the CAF has always been a dream of mine 😃 and I all wish you the best of luck to do the same
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk



Bonne chance a toi! Mais c'est un peu tard a commence appliquer.


----------



## William.G.G

Yeah I know, I didn't know for a while in what I should go for during my CEGEP year(s). At last I decided to go and try with the military and I learned that I was borderline late since the recruiting period is so much earlier. I applied for Pilot by the way 😃

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jyk608

Hello.

Does anyone know how tough BMOQ will be?
That is what concerns me the most at this moment.


Thanks.


----------



## montoya

Last day to apply and it looks like we have only three acceptances in this forum - is it just me or does this seem low??


----------



## sidemount

BMOQ will assess you as a team player, as a leader, it will test your mental and physical stamina while putting stressors on you and  it will teach you very basic soldering and administrative skills. Its a steep learning curve but its designed that way. Is basic tough...if you make it through that and then all the other courses that are much tougher, in a few years you will look back and think it wasnt tough at all.

Sent from my Samsung S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianPI

I know there have been many threads on this subject before, but would like to ask this question again. How important are team sports when applying for ROTP? I am a Grade 10 student who wants to be an infantry officer. This is something that I really want to do with my life. I have around a 90% average in school with some IB courses. I am also in very good shape as I go to the gym, cross country run, rock climb and occasionally swim (outside and inside school). I have lots of volunteer hours (60+) at a local veteran's home and I'm joining cadets this spring (after rock climbing end). I have no work experience. Will my lack of team sports hinder my application even though I am very fit, have extra-curricular activities and get good grades?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dmitri

Good day everyone,

My name is Dmitri, I am an applicant for the Regular Officer Training Plan, with the Royal Military College Saint-Jean as my first choice. I have already completed my aptitude & medical tests, as well as the interview for my desired occupations, which were: infantry, armor, engineer (with artillery in the back of my head). Here is a bit of information that may or may not be relevant for the answers: Fluent in Russian, English & French, attend to complementary Russian School for 9 years already, and hold a black degree belt in Taekwondo (8 years of practice with 7 hours a week).


After the completion of my medical examination, I was informed that my vision (-4.00, -3.25) is an issue for all combat trades, and therefor need to apply for something else in order to continue my application. However, I am not ready to simply give up, and I have already took a rendez-vous with a laser eye-surgery clinic (LASIK). Now this brings up a lot of questions;

 -Should I apply for a different trade that interests me and hope to switch back after the preparatory year? What is required of me to be eligible for a transfer? What are the chances of approval?
 -Should I apply for a civilian cegep on a pre-university course & apply next year after the eye surgery?
 -Am I allowed to have the correction done either this month or the next one, and re-do the medical to have a chance to get into one of my initial choices?
 -Do I have any other options?


I also have a few questions regarding the application procedure. I am currently finishing grade 11 in Quebec. My grades in grade 10 were decent, averaging from 90% in math, 80% on most of my other classes & around 65% on French. When I have sent my application, these were the only grades at hand, thus being the ones I applied for. My recruiting officer that is in charge of my application has told me that I meet the minimum requirements, and am required to hold a 70% average in grade 11. As some of you may or may not know, in Quebec, a school year is divided in three trimesters, the first two are the ones that you apply for any civilian college with, but added up, are only valued 40% on the end of year grade, with the third trimester being 60% 1. Due to loss of a family member, and very dear friend, I have been distracted and it has reflected on my grades, as they have suffered quite a lot. I now feel a lot more at ease, and /fully operational/ again. Now here are the questions regarding this issue;

 -Is the College going to look at my current grades (the two trimesters) or do I still have a chance to get back to pace and bring all of them up (knowing myself, I am more than capable of getting at least 85% to a 95% in most of my classes) with the third trimester (that is worth 60% of the end of year grade)? 
 -If I have applied for the Social Sciences program, are my chemistry and physics grades going to affect my application (as I said up above, they have suffered)?

I am sure all of your replies will be of great help, and I thank in advance anyone who has taken the time to read or/and reply.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

Questions regarding CMR 

will be merged with the Sticky,

Questions about getting into RMC  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/34147.0.html
10 pages.

See also,

Am I a strong candidate for RMC?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/108798.0.html
2 pages. 

etc...

& Vision  

See also, the Sticky,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/432.25
30 pages.

Vision
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Anavy.ca+vision&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=scWdWInnBaOC8QexuoeQBw&gws_rd=ssl

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## proudmama

Dmitri,

Be sure to talk to Recruiting about any plans you make that might impact your recruiting profile. There are waiting periods after surgery before any medical could be reviewed (very important for ROTP intakes) and there may be special considerations as to which type of eye surgery might be acceptable for your desired trade.  Again: Recruiting!


----------



## TylerBaller35

I got my offer on Jan 30th for Infantry Officer. Anyone get their medical approved yet?


----------



## CanPatr

TylerBaller35 said:
			
		

> I got my offer on Jan 30th for Infantry Officer. Anyone get their medical approved yet?



Congrats. Combat Arms for the win!
I was told by the way, that the medical they were referring to was the one you should have done already in the application process. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## brewski5000

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone who has taken distance courses in the BMASc program would be willing to either a) PM me some of their syllabi; or b) reply here with examples of how many assignments on average you had per course, and how much reading you had on a weekly basis per course. I have a preference for (a), but basically I'm trying to get a sense of how much work each course is. Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## bLUE fOX

It depends on the course. HIE 208 consisted of three essays and a weekly discussion. BAE 238 was one group assignment, weekly discussions and an exam. I would say I read for a bout three hours a week per course.


----------



## Alarty

Hello everyone,

I have returned to this forum as I feel obliged to answer the questions anyone here has about RMC or BMOQ Mod 1, since I have gained a lot of insights up to date and no one was there to answer my questions when my head was about to explode. When I originally applied last year, my thread reached 9 pages but this one only has 2... that is very odd.

I received my letter of offer on March 29, last year,

also

I quickly skimmed through the posts here and I would say, do not worry about BMOQ, or at least you shouldn't. For the prospective combat arms officers, basic training is a breeze compared to DP 1.1 and DP 1.2 (Phase 3 and 4). Keep your head up, Mod 1 is much harder than Mod 2. All your rucksack marches (5,8, and 13Km) are spread through this mod along with Basic First Aid, weapons handling drills, etc. The biggest problem is sleep. No matter how tough you think you are because you went to sleep at 4 in the morning on a school day finishing a 500 word paragraph, trust me, sleep will get you and you will feel shitty at first specially if you never took part in cadets like me. You will eventually get over it or VR like someone did on the first day in my basic.

Feel free to ask me anything either here on the forums or as a private message. I have completed Mod 1, am currently finishing my first school year in the arts programme, and am off to do Mod 2 over this upcoming summer. I know a bit about DP 1.1 and 1.2 for the combat arms trades. For any other inquiries, I will have to dig around and see what I can find.

Lastly, I'd appreciate it if you +MP me. 

Cheers.


----------



## MikeYPG/CAF

Hello, I want to apply to RMC through the ROTP program but am very worried about my high school marks. I was told you can apply as a mature student but it (the portal to the RMC application) is asking me to submit my transcripts and everything, with no option to enroll as a mature student. I researched online and have yet to find a definite answer.

Do you submit your records and then if your grades are not acceptable, you can apply as a mature student / for academic upgrading? Or is it just submit your transcript and then if accepted, great, if not, you're screwed?

I have an aptitude test scheduled for the 28th at 9am so I assume that factors into everything.

If anyone could please assist I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## MannySingh1337

Hey guys,

I just stumbled upon this thread.

I received an early offer as well for Infantry Officer at RMC on February the 6th.

I'm a first year university student already but as far as I have been told, I'm going to be restarting my post secondary education at RMC.

It's kind of a bummer to have a year of university go to waste but I have agreed to take it as a learning experience. University is no joke and it is super important to prioritize things over others. 

Looking forward to meeting some of you at BMOQ this summer.

Feel free to get in touch with me whenever regarding anything!


----------



## Alarty

MannySingh1337 said:
			
		

> It's kind of a bummer to have a year of university go to waste but I have agreed to take it as a learning experience. University is no joke and it is super important to prioritize things over others.



It wasn't a waste. You can let the RMC's registrar know you went to university and hopefully they can validate some classes for transfer credits. Even if you are switching programs at RMC, all degrees require some mandatory arts and science credits so you will benefit with transfer credits one way or another. 

If you are taking engineering, you may choose to take advantage of any spares you could get as you will then have a heavy world load , but if you are taking general arts, fill the spares in so that you can have more free time in later years.


----------



## MannySingh1337

Alarty said:
			
		

> It wasn't a waste. You can let the RMC's registrar know you went to university and hopefully they can validate some classes for transfer credits. Even if you are switching programs at RMC, all degrees require some mandatory arts and science credits so you will benefit with transfer credits one way or another.
> 
> If you are taking engineering, you may choose to take advantage of any spares you could get as you will then have a heavy world load , but if you are taking general arts, fill the spares in so that you can have more free time in later years.



Of course, I didn't mean for it to come across as a negative experience by any means.

During my interview I talked about exactly that, if there would be any transfer credits available but he said to confirm that with the registrar.

I did do many introductory courses so that should be of help. On top of that, I learned a hefty lesson on time management in that year!

Thank you for your insight!


----------



## kimbrian

Hello everyone, Brian here.

Please come, introduce yourself, talk about your application, share information, and network!
If you are current on ROTP (RMC or CIVIU), feel free to share information or ask questions.


I'm a naval reservist, enrolled 6 yrs ago, 3 years of Class B service and still going, complete PLQ, instructed BMOQ 2015 in Victoria BC, and work as a SHO supervisor (trade is FSA). I wanted to stay Class B as it's a great gig and I'm eligible for promotion... but I decided to apply and start my officer career as I always wanted to for past few years.

I am ROTP-CT applicant for 2017-18 for trades INT-SEA and SIG. They are only considering me for civiu (I'm accepted to UBC 2nd yr).

Right now, I've done my CFAT re-write (upgraded quite a bit), the new TSD, and two interviews (I made a change in trade choice from MARS). So all I need to do is done, and I just need to wait and pray for the CT offer letter. 

INFO TO SHARE:
- I doubt it would be different between ROTP-CT and regular ROTP off the streets, but what CT-Cell Ottawa said was that for all ROTP applicants and their scores, 60% is CFAT score (they can't tell you score but may tell you your percentile if you ask nicely), 15% is TSD (you can't improve that score as it is personality test), 25% is interivew (which includes grades, experience, skills). So I think many people would be surprised how little grades may affect your competitiveness! Definitely 90% avg will be seen better than 80%, but it's important to note that CFAT score is weighted heavily. So if you want to CT, ask CT Cell your CFAT percentile and do a re-write if you're barely making the officer cut-off 80-90 percentile is great.

- For ROTP-CT, depending on your previous rank in the reserves and experience, you may go to 3-4 years of schooling with great pay! Ex. I know a friend who was MS IPC 4 in reserves before ROTP-CT'ing, and his offer letter stated 4 years of schooling as RegF LS IPC4 pay. 

QUESTIONS:
- As mentioned already, I'm accepted 2nd yr UBC. That means my subsidized schooling will be 3 years, and whatever remaining years of VIE I get offered is as a commissioned officer. Does anyone know if ULO's or ROTP allows for program changes while you're going to university if the program you want to change into (1) does not lengthen subsidized education = no additional cost (2) is a program suitable for the officer trade you were accepted to? (ex. switching program or faculty from Arts to Engineering, if my trade choice is SigO).

- I understand that ROTP students do their military trg and career courses during their summers in between schooling. I will have BMOQ exempted with PLAR. Will I then start off (if I get SIG) with my SIG O phase 2 (and maybe 3 too?) at Kingston after my first (2nd) year of school?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## kimbrian

jyk608 said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> Does anyone know how tough BMOQ will be?
> That is what concerns me the most at this moment.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Don't worry about how tough it would be. You won't fail it. BMOQ/BMQ is tough to anyone, and in different ways depending on the person. Some people find the academic portion tough, some people physical, some people with attitude problems (will be fixed!). But the toughness will bring something out of you, and out of your course as a team and as a whole. 

Instead, you should aim to excel! Aim to graduate as top student or with a parade position for graduation! Having done PLQ myself and having trained naval BMOQ candidates, I think the toughest / hardest thing that students struggled through was the Battle Procedures, TEWTs (tactical exercise without troops), and the field assessment. This is basically a leadership / management / planning assessment. You lead your fellow candidates in 3-4 hour scenario, and you use everything you learned in your BMOQ course and conduct a mission from the start (receiving warning orders) to the end (after action report). I suggest you familiarize (memorize) yourself with the 16 steps of the battle procedures, understand each steps thoroughly, and you will have a huge advantage in your course. PM me your email address if you want materials.


----------



## lk8945

Hey guys,
I recently completed my CFAT and I have 10 days until my interview..
During my debrief, the officer told me that I was eligible for early admission and that my application would be considered top priority. 

What are the requirements that are needed to be met for early admission and how is it different from regular admission?


----------



## DirtOnMyBoots

Hiya,

I applied back in September, did my CFAT in December but due to consent issues couldn't continue anything until last week. I have my medical on Thursday and my interview in 2 weeks. I applied for Computer Science with Intelligence as the ultimate goal but now I'm being (strongly) encouraged to consider other option.

Seeing these 90+ averages has me wondering why the man I spoke with was so adament that they'd want me even though I'm so incredibly behind. My average is at best high 80s but I have a couple courses to finish still. My higher grades are from grades 9 and 10.

My biggest question is how exactly the bilingualism component works. Do the classes also bounce between English and French or is that only outside life?

Thanks for any answes


----------



## DirtOnMyBoots

I hope this isn't off topic but am I correct in guessing that 'Climbing' means something along the lines of Rock Climbing? Or am I completely off base?


----------



## Hodg95

Hello, 
I have been following this form for some time since I started my application process back in September, I received my offer on March 3rd for infantry officer and will be attending RMC Saint Jean for my first  year. Who else has BMOQ starting on June 26th?


----------



## Didi30

Hodg95 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have been following this form for some time since I started my application process back in September, I received my offer on March 3rd for infantry officer and will be attending RMC Saint Jean for my first  year. Who else has BMOQ starting on June 26th?



Congratulation! My son received an early offer at the beginning of january dated from December for infrantry officer and he will be attending RMC St Jean for his first year too. I think he will be with you.


----------



## lmac99

Hi!

I began my application in September of last year. Since then, I have submitted all required documents to my recruiter. I am applying from out of Canada (from Mexico), so I haven't done my interview or medical test yet. Does anybody know what the deadline for selections is? I'm worried that I am behind schedule, and that this will affect my chances of getting in. 
Thanks


----------



## Alarty

DirtOnMyBoots said:
			
		

> My biggest question is how exactly the bilingualism component works. Do the classes also bounce between English and French or is that only outside life?



During FYOP, you will take a French language comprehension test. Based on your score, you will be placed on a certain module. When I got tested, some chose to hand in the test right back to the administrator and began soon after at Mod 0 and some people like me, scored high enough to have the chance and get tested right away for their French language profile which you will need later in your career to advance in senior officer appointments. You will have the chance to get tested around the time you complete Mod 10 if you do not get given the chance right away.

There are three components to a language profile: grammar, reading, and speaking. You take all tests separately, and all are assessed with the following grades (from lowest to highest): X, A, B, C, E.

"A" means you know French but not that well. "B" means that you are able to defend yourself in a French environment; this is the minimum you must acquire across all three language profile components in order to graduate from RMC with AFAN (have the right to say rmc after your name; e.g. A. B. C. Bloggins, rmc). Beyond B is quite admirable with E meaning you won't ever be tested again.

After you get a minimum of B/B/B, you will have the chance to take classes in your second official language but personally I don't believe that is enough to do well in a class. Simply take the placement test seriously, because RMC's priority is to help you graduate with your AFAN, not just your academic degree and therefore if they believe is necessary, they will put you in for a whole summer learning French when instead you could be advancing in your phases of training or doing work experience.

Best of luck.


----------



## DSilver

So I have finished up submitting all the required documents and completed my CFAT, and Interview. I guess all there is to do now is wait.

I have a few questions though. Firstly, I have looked around on this website and have seen that in the past some people received their acceptances as late as May, but if someone can confirm that I would appreciate it, I don't feel that I am one the most qualified candidates so if I do get accepted I assume it will be near the end.

Also if possible if anyone happens to know more detail about how the prep year works, some clarification would also be appreciated because from what I understand it is for applicants that need improvement in some way, whether that is grades or other things. The reason I am asking is because, my average is quite good, but I do not have a science or grade 12 math, which I don't technically need but is suggested for the Arts degrees and I want to know if there is a good chance I will be sent for the prep year to make up for that.

Thanks.


----------



## Alarty

DSilver said:
			
		

> The reason I am asking is because, my average is quite good, but I do not have a science or grade 12 math, which I don't technically need but is suggested for the Arts degrees and I want to know if there is a good chance I will be sent for the prep year to make up for that.



It's not a requirement and so do not worry about them. You will take a math placement test and depending on how you score, you will be put on MAE 103 (college pre-calc) or go straight to a more advanced course: MAE 106. As long as you submitted you application early, preferably before December, and you aren't failing any classes, your chances of getting selected are possible.


----------



## DSilver

Alarty said:
			
		

> It's not a requirement and so do not worry about them. You will take a math placement test and depending on how you score, you will be put on MAE 103 (college pre-calc) or go straight to a more advanced course: MAE 106. As long as you submitted you application early, preferably before December, and you aren't failing any classes, your chances of getting selected are possible.



Thanks for the quick reply. A placement test makes sense. 

I had my application in by the end of September and I am not nearly failing any classes. So I hope I am good.


----------



## DSilver

I just received my offer to the ROTP program for Artillery. They didn't tell me much and said I would get more information in the near future.


----------



## montoya

Shouldn't this be about the time where we see numerous postings from happy people who have been accepted to RMC??
As Shrek would say, "it's quiet.... too quiet"

Does anyone know if the "first wave" of offers have gone out?

Cheers


----------



## camo

I received my offer to the ROTP program for SigO. Like @DSilver they didn't tell me much and asked me to call them back. I'm a Quebec student so I will spend the next two years at the RMCSJ. Dreams are coming true !!


----------



## MannySingh1337

I received my offer this past Friday for ROTP Infantry Officer. 

There were no dates on my offer either, just basic conditions if I was to accept the offer. The offer did outline that a phone call is to be made some time in the near future to collect some information (I'm guessing final transcripts) and give me some dates, I'm guessing for enrolment and BMOQ.

EDIT: Dates were not accurate, recruiter just emailed me with final days for enrolment but still nothing on BMOQ departure.


----------



## Alarty

montoya said:
			
		

> As Shrek would say, "it's quiet.... too quiet"



ehh.. sure there bud.


----------



## jyk608

So after conditional acceptance, do we get full acceptance?

I got my conditional acceptance about 2 months ago but still no news since.


----------



## Didi30

Somebody will be sweared the 18th of June in CMRSJ?


----------



## camo

Didi30 said:
			
		

> Somebody will be sweared the 18th of June in CMRSJ?



I will !


----------



## Didi30

camo said:
			
		

> I will !



Where do you come from and what trade have you chosen?


----------



## camo

Didi30 said:
			
		

> Where do you come from and what trade have you chosen?



I'm from Montreal's south shore, and I applied for Signals Officer. What about you?


----------



## Didi30

camo said:
			
		

> I'm from Montreal's south shore, and I applied for Signals Officer. What about you?



We are from West Island and my son applied for Infantry Officer.


----------



## AERE15

Just as an FYI to everyone applying, I called the recruiter today and they said that there are two selection dates for ROTP. March the 30th and April the 19th. I'm not sure if these dates are just for AERE (what I'm applying for, and I am on the competition list) or if they are for everything. He said I would likely find out within 1-2 weeks of the 19th if I'd been accepted. Hopefully this can help some of you out.


----------



## mudrunner

Goodluck to you all on bmoq. With regards to start dates, if you're going to CMR or are playing RMC Varsity you'll start around June 26th, as for the ones going to RMC and not on varsity there will be 2 platoons starting every week for roughly 4 weeks. Work hard and I'll see you at the college.


----------



## AERE15

Hi all, I'm thinking of starting a Facebook group for people going to rmc/cmr next year. Reply if you're interested and we'll get a group going.


----------



## Didi30

AERE15 said:
			
		

> Hi all, I'm thinking of starting a Facebook group for people going to rmc/cmr next year. Reply if you're interested and we'll get a group going.



Yes, I'm interested! Go!


----------



## AERE15

For everyone interested in joining the group, here is the link

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2105568523003013/

Thanks everyone


----------



## jyk608

AERE15 said:
			
		

> For everyone interested in joining the group, here is the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2105568523003013/
> 
> Thanks everyone



Thank you.


----------



## AERE15

Hi everyone,

I've made a group devoted to the future RMC graduating class of 2021. If you are planning on attending the college feel free to join. The group link is below.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2105568523003013/

Thanks everyone


----------



## montoya

AERE15 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've made a group devoted to the future RMC graduating class of 2022. If you are planning on attending the college feel free to join. The group link is below.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2105568523003013/
> 
> Thanks everyone



So would that be for people who are applying for September 2018 admission??  I believe those entering September 2017 will graduate 2021.  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## AERE15

montoya said:
			
		

> So would that be for people who are applying for September 2018 admission??  I believe those entering September 2017 will graduate 2021.  Correct me if I am wrong.




Haha I believe you are right, I was including job training as part of the 5 years but it makes more sense to do 4. It is for the 2017 admission


----------



## da1root

Great initiative AERE15, I've split the topic off of the BMOQ dates thread and moved it to the RMC/CMR/ROTP boards.


----------



## MannySingh1337

AERE15 said:
			
		

> For everyone interested in joining the group, here is the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2105568523003013/
> 
> Thanks everyone



I just sent a join request!


----------



## jv2017

Has anyone received an acceptance email/letter/phone call this week?
I can't seem to get dates from the recruiting office.


----------



## montoya

Has anyone received a date for BMOQ?

Thanks


----------



## MannySingh1337

montoya said:
			
		

> Has anyone received a date for BMOQ?
> 
> Thanks



Not written, but a recruiter told me July 10 verbally.


----------



## montoya

MannySingh1337 said:
			
		

> Not written, but a recruiter told me July 10 verbally.



Cheers - then straight to RMC!


----------



## jv2017

I am hoping perhaps someone on this forum has info re: Infantry slections dates for ROTP. I cannot seem to get any dates from the RMC forum. I have completed all steps in my RMC application, and am in the competition list. I had heard there was a selection date of May 11, but I haven't heard anything. Maybe this just means I didn't get in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## montoya

jv2017 said:
			
		

> I am hoping perhaps someone on this forum has info re: Infantry slections dates for ROTP. I cannot seem to get any dates from the RMC forum. I have completed all steps in my RMC application, and am in the competition list. I had heard there was a selection date of May 11, but I haven't heard anything. Maybe this just means I didn't get in? Thanks in advance.


As Buck will tell you "it takes 10 business days..." If you have not heard anything by 29 May give recruiting a shout.

Good Luck


----------



## canuck2017

Does anyone know if there are more selections for ROTP RMC for Infantry? I have yet to hear anything, other than I was on the competition list. I have to accept Civ U offers before June 1st so wondering if I just am not getting selected?


----------



## AERE15

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are more selections for ROTP RMC for Infantry? I have yet to hear anything, other than I was on the competition list. I have to accept Civ U offers before June 1st so wondering if I just am not getting selected?




As far as I understand selections are coming to a close. The Ottawa recruiting office already has all of the dates planned out and everyone (as far as I'm concerned) enrols on the 17th of June. My date for basic is the 10th of July.


----------



## ENGO

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are more selections for ROTP RMC for Infantry? I have yet to hear anything, other than I was on the competition list. I have to accept Civ U offers before June 1st so wondering if I just am not getting selected?



Same situation


----------



## noahjsc

At this point, seeming as you have a day. Run down to your recruiters office and see if you can get some info. They are the only one who can help you at this point.


----------



## ENGO

noahjsc said:
			
		

> At this point, seeming as you have a day. Run down to your recruiters office and see if you can get some info. They are the only one who can help you at this point.



Sent email to my file manager yesterday and got feed back this morning that they sent up a query to CFRG for three ROTP candidates in Calgary, including myself, and waiting for hearing back from CFRG.


----------



## canuck2017

Anyone getting offers the past week? Hoping to hear something soon. Good luck to you.


----------



## ENGO

I was told that we should be good to be selected as signed earlier offer before


----------



## ENGO

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Anyone getting offers the past week? Hoping to hear something soon. Good luck to you.



Finally, I got my official enrolment letter 5 mins ago


----------



## AERE15

Hi everyone, 

A little while ago I created a group on fb for people who have been accepted to RMC. We have over 100 new and current RMC cadets.

The group link is: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2105568523003013/

It would be awesome if everyone could join! 

Thank you


----------



## canuck2017

Congrats to you! What trade and program were you accepted in?
How were you notified?
I was told by my recruiter that there was a selection on Monday May 29- the last one- so I am still hopeful.


----------



## AERE15

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Congrats to you! What trade and program were you accepted in?
> How were you notified?
> I was told by my recruiter that there was a selection on Monday May 29- the last one- so I am still hopeful.



I was offered construction engineer officer and I was notified by email. Good luck to you!


----------



## ENGO

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Congrats to you! What trade and program were you accepted in?
> How were you notified?
> I was told by my recruiter that there was a selection on Monday May 29- the last one- so I am still hopeful.



Engineering Officer
Notified by email


----------



## canuck2017

Anyone hearing of last minute selections for RMC? I was recently told there were still a few spots left, and depending on people declining their offers, more could open up. I am still on the competition list and haven't been told "no" so still hopeful.


----------



## AERE15

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Anyone hearing of last minute selections for RMC? I was recently told there were still a few spots left, and depending on people declining their offers, more could open up. I am still on the competition list and haven't been told "no" so still hopeful.




Remember that everyone has 10 days to accept or decline their offer. That means that within 10 or so days of the final selection they will know how many positions they have left and likely make more selections soon after.


----------



## Osprey8273

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Anyone hearing of last minute selections for RMC? I was recently told there were still a few spots left, and depending on people declining their offers, more could open up. I am still on the competition list and haven't been told "no" so still hopeful.



I just got an offer today for Artillery Officer. Not sure if this'll help, but just letting you know they're still doing offers. When I called my recruiter last week, he said there is another selection at the end of June (for Infantry and Artillery, at least). Hope this helps!


----------



## canuck2017

I got my offer yesterday and couldn't be happier.
I was accepted to RMC St-Jean for 4 years, which I am wondering if this means that I will be there for the first year only and then be moved to Kingston for the 3 subsequent years? Is it possible to stay in St-Jean for 4 years?


----------



## akm

Question regarding ROTP timelines; After the "application date" some transcripts need to be uploaded to the RMC. How long does it normally take to review these transcripts and get first contact? I took a trawl through this thread but most posters aren't specifying if they are ROTP/DEO.

Additionally, since ROTP deadline isn't technically until Jan 31 2018, do applicants have to wait until around then to write their CFAT? Or would I be proceeding with a 'normal' CFAT timeline?


----------



## akm

Question regarding application process times and ROTP; after sending in my application, I have to send in additional transcripts to be evaluated by RMC. Once my transcripts have been uploaded, how long should I expect to wait before I receive first contact from a recruitment centre (assuming my grade are up to par)?

I trawled through this thread but most posters don't specify if they are ROTP/DEO. Thanks.

Edit; oops, posted this to another thread earlier today but completely forgot I made that post. My bad (would still appreciate feedback though)


----------



## shane306

akm said:
			
		

> Question regarding application process times and ROTP; after sending in my application, I have to send in additional transcripts to be evaluated by RMC. Once my transcripts have been uploaded, how long should I expect to wait before I receive first contact from a recruitment centre (assuming my grade are up to par)?



Consider yourself responsible for your own application, a week after sending the transcript, call the RC or visit them in person and ask for an update and to book your CFAT(If RMC applicants do this), if they say its not ready do it again in 2 weeks or so, and do that for every stage of your application. They have alot of files so if you want to keep your process moving along you need to push it a bit where you can.


----------



## yannicklaberge

Hello,

I am a recently finished grade 11 Nova Scotia student well interested in the CAF. I have read a ton on this website and it has helped me very much (such as whether to go to RMC or Civie U). I've been to the recruiting office and they said to apply between September to December as the best times. I was wondering if I could start the application process now instead of having to wait until September. I have my transcripts for my grade 10 and 11 years in case I can. So far I have not found any topics on this matter on this website. Has anyone ever applied the summer before the grade 12 year? Feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

yannicklaberge said:
			
		

> So far I have not found any topics on this matter on this website.



When to apply to RMC
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+when+apply+rotp&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=yw9ZWa6GHeSfXpmQuuAJ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+when+apply+rmc&spf=1499008991511

When to apply to ROTP
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+when+apply+rotp&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=yw9ZWa6GHeSfXpmQuuAJ&gws_rd=ssl#spf=1499008991514



			
				yannicklaberge said:
			
		

> I've been to the recruiting office and they said to apply between September to December as the best times.



See also,

ROTP after High School Questions  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/80462.0.html
9 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## montoya

I'm wondering if someone could tell me what the schedule is between first and second year at RMC.  I understand we do BMOQ mod 2, but is there a "holiday" right after exams or is it straight to St. Jean?  Perhaps there is a break after BMOQ Mod 2 before we head back to RMC?  I'm trying to arrange a trip to Vimy with my family so it would help with long range planning to know when I might be able to swing it.

Cheers


----------



## runs1136

Great day today! Found out I was selected for Signals officer for the ROTP 2017 selection! Super pumped to attend my local university (U of A) and yet get paid


----------



## JackMerridrew

montoya said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if someone could tell me what the schedule is between first and second year at RMC.  I understand we do BMOQ mod 2, but is there a "holiday" right after exams or is it straight to St. Jean?  Perhaps there is a break after BMOQ Mod 2 before we head back to RMC?  I'm trying to arrange a trip to Vimy with my family so it would help with long range planning to know when I might be able to swing it.
> 
> Cheers



For my summer of first year, I went to BMOQ Mod 2, had a week off had a 5 week SLT course, then had another week off, then in clearance at the school. If you have the appropriate French profile you get leave from the end of BMOQ to the start of the academic year. IF you fail BMOQ or you are hurt/on TCAT, you do a 9 week OJE in Kingston then leave until academic year.


----------



## ashw0595

montoya said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if someone could tell me what the schedule is between first and second year at RMC.  I understand we do BMOQ mod 2, but is there a "holiday" right after exams or is it straight to St. Jean?  Perhaps there is a break after BMOQ Mod 2 before we head back to RMC?  I'm trying to arrange a trip to Vimy with my family so it would help with long range planning to know when I might be able to swing it.
> 
> Cheers



To build on what JackMerridrew said, there's too many factors to accurately say when Mod 2 of BMOQ will end for you. We're not released for summer training, be it BMOQ, SLT, or any other course, OJE/OJT until mid May. We have one week of trade specific training, and then another two of "marching up and down the square" in preparation for Grad Parade / Sunset after exams. Typically they'd send you to Mod 2 directly after, or within a week or two of this period ending, however I do know others who started approximately a month later due to other circumstances. Probably, the most reliable period that we have off would be reading week in February; I'd say this is the most popular time for OUTCAN travel for us OCdts. The good news is that these dates are usually posted well in advance, you'll just have to find the academic calendar for the year.

Cheers,


----------



## TheMailSquirrel

Hello, I just joined the site and have been searching through it for a couple of hours now and had a few questions about joining a RMC to get a degree in aeronautical engineering and hopefully end up work in the airforce as a pilot.

1: I have asthma but haven't had an attack since I was 4, ever since I rarely like 1 time a year take a puff of my medication as a precaution, it never is that bad. So my question is how big of a problem would this be in my enrollment process. From what I see the best thing to do is to have my doctor clear me of my asthma?
2: I am allergic to animals and have hay fever, would this be a problem?
3: I currently wear contact lenses with a  prescription of -3 and -2.75, if I got laser corrective surgery would that pose a problem.
4: What do they take into account when applying for a pilot academic wise.

I know im just another person hoping to be a pilot in the air force one day but I would appreciate if anyone could answer my questions and give me any advice, thanks .


----------



## mariomike

TheMailSquirrel said:
			
		

> 1: I have asthma but haven't had an attack since I was 4, ever since I rarely like 1 time a year take a puff of my medication as a



Asthma & the CF (merged thread) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1567.350
17 pages.



			
				TheMailSquirrel said:
			
		

> 2: I am allergic to animals and have hay fever, would this be a problem?



Allergies in the CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12898.75
13 pages.



			
				TheMailSquirrel said:
			
		

> 3: I currently wear contact lenses with a  prescription of -3 and -2.75, if I got laser corrective surgery would that pose a problem.



Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
31 pages.

All things LASIK surgery (aircrew/other -- merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12747.0
22 pages.

The CF policy on laser eye surgery for Pilots? Unfair? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25631.0
3 pages.



			
				TheMailSquirrel said:
			
		

> 4: What do they take into account when applying for a pilot academic wise.



The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0
55 pages.

Forces.ca
Pilot
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/air-ship-crew/pilot.html#entry

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## TheMailSquirrel

mariomike said:
			
		

> Asthma & the CF (merged thread)
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/1567.350
> 17 pages.
> 
> Allergies in the CF
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/12898.75
> 13 pages.
> 
> Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
> 31 pages.
> 
> All things LASIK surgery (aircrew/other -- merged)
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/12747.0
> 22 pages.
> 
> The CF policy on laser eye surgery for Pilots? Unfair?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/25631.0
> 3 pages.
> 
> The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0
> 55 pages.
> 
> Forces.ca
> Pilot
> https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/air-ship-crew/pilot.html#entry
> 
> _As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.



thanks


----------



## mariomike

TheMailSquirrel said:
			
		

> thanks



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## TheHaddadz

Hello everyone,

Background history: I experienced a loss in family that led me to a big spiral, resulting in dropping in my 2nd year of uni.

I wanted to join the military and have taken a year off since dropping out, I've been working and volunteering since. I know now that i want to continue my studies and am determined more than before. 

I did alright in first year but the year after was very bad, so my question is: Should i mention that I went to university and that i dropped out (even though this will hinder my ability to get into ROTP) or should I apply with only my highschool grades?

Thanks.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

TheHaddadz said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Background history: I experienced a loss in family that led me to a big spiral, resulting in dropping in my 2nd year of uni.
> 
> I wanted to join the military and have taken a year off since dropping out, I've been working and volunteering since. I know now that i want to continue my studies and am determined more than before.
> 
> I did alright in first year but the year after was very bad, so my question is: Should i mention that I went to university and that i dropped out (even though this will hinder my ability to get into ROTP) or should I apply with only my highschool grades?
> 
> Thanks.



I would recommend full disclosure. If you don't disclose it, and they find out...it will look like you have no integrity. Don't start off your possible career by lying or hiding things from the people offering you said career...doesn't look good..at all.

Edit: Especially if you're trying to get into a position of leadership...


----------



## norarock

Hi, I have dutifully searched this thread and haven't found the answer to this. 

My kid is interested in doing an undergraduate degree via the ROTP (3-4 years), followed by law school (3 yrs). I've read the replies about scholarships, etc. He is highly motivated to get the law degree and doesn't want to just wait and hope he gets some kind of extraordinary scholarship (but is an A+ student, so it's not impossible). So his question is this:

Can someone complete an undergraduate degree via the ROTP, take a leave/deferral to complete law school (at his own expense), and THEN begin his required years of service? 
Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser

norarock said:
			
		

> Hi, I have dutifully searched this thread and haven't found the answer to this.
> 
> My kid is interested in doing an undergraduate degree via the ROTP (3-4 years), followed by law school (3 yrs). I've read the replies about scholarships, etc. He is highly motivated to get the law degree and doesn't want to just wait and hope he gets some kind of extraordinary scholarship (but is an A+ student, so it's not impossible). So his question is this:
> 
> Can someone complete an undergraduate degree via the ROTP, take a leave/deferral to complete law school (at his own expense), and THEN begin his required years of service?
> Thanks!



What you're asking about is Leave Without Pay. The leave manual has some info (http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-benefits/leave-policy.page#chap8), but I'll draw your attention to the points to consider:



> 8.1.06 Points to Consider
> Before recommending or approving any period of LWOP, the following points should be considered:
> 
> the reason for the LWOP;
> *whether the CF can forego the services of the member for the period of LWOP;
> whether there are better alternatives to achieve the aim;*
> the performance and conduct of the member;
> whether there will be significant periods during the term of LWOP when the member, upon request, could be returned to duty;
> whether the period of LWOP should be counted for promotion purposes with reference to CFAO 11-6, Commissioning and Promotion Policy-Officers-Regular Force or CFAO 49-4, Career Policy Non-Commissioned Members Regular Force;
> whether or not the requirements of DAOD 5019-8, Private Debts, should preclude granting LWOP; and
> *whether or not the member is undergoing a period of obligatory service.*



I've bolded a couple for you. There is an option in the CAF to obtain a law degree while serving, called the Military Legal Training Plan. That is going to come up as the better alternative to the CAF to achieve your son's aim. It would also not be automatic that he be accepted into MLTP, and would have to be a top performer in his chosen trade. He's also going to incur more obligatory service as the CAF is paying for his law school, as well as having to extend his terms of service to be able to complete that new obligation.

You've raised a complicated question, but based on my personal experience in the CAF, there's no real incentive for the CAF let your son take 3 years off to get a law degree he's not going to use for up to 5 years while he's in another trade completing obligatory service.


----------



## dapaterson

Does your son want to become a lawyer?  If so, then there is no direct path through ROTP to become one.  If enrolled in ROTP he would be enrolled in a military occupation, and there is no ROTP entry for lawyers.

Perhaps if you can explain his desired end-state we can provide ideas and suggestions; you've outlined a conceptual process without explaining what he wants to achieve at the end of it.


----------



## FJAG

I was with the Legal branch for over twenty years before I retired and no one went through the system the way that you would prefer. 

Simply put, the branch gets enough legal officers by virtue of the direct enrollment system meaning that the individual has already completed both his/her undergraduate and legal education at their own expense. This is a low cost system that allows the branch to evaluate lawyers with a proven track record for education and--probably--legal experience.

The concept behind the MLTP is to take officers who have been in other occupations in the military and provide them with a legal education at the crown's cost. The benefit for the branch is that it obtains a legal officer who has had some diverse form of military experience that will enable him/her to have more breadth of knowledge. Again the branch gets to select from people with proven educational and employment experience.

There is no advantage for the branch in funding someone to have both their undergraduate and legal education in the way that you describe. In essence they are hiring a high school student with a need for seven-eight years of post secondary education still to be done. 

I strongly suggest that you look at a better Plan B. If he does wish to go to ROTP then he should do it with the expectation that he will serve out his obligatory service in whatever occupation he was recruited into (non-legal) and that his possibility of later being put on an MLTP is an outside chance.

If you have any further questions, I'll be happy to answer them on this thread or by way of a PM.

 :cheers:


----------



## FreshCannon

Hello everyone. I am new here. I am also new to the program but it is looking promising that i will be accepted into the ROTP program for the following year, according to the recruiters.

Last weekend I had a very unfortunate situation. I was given a ticket for open liquor by a local police officer.

I have an inclination to dispute the ticket in court for two reasons:

1) I did not have open liquor on me. It was a very weird situation. The long and short of it is that there were three of us, two of which had a beer in hand, one (myself) who did not. We were about 5 minutes away from our apartment where we were going to sleep. The two with an open beer were let go but the officer lied and said he saw me throw my beer off the overpass and so arrested me and ticketed me. My friends starred is belief as they were left with their open beer cans and I was hauled away.

2) I am very worried that if I just pay this ticket to make it go away than I am going to jeopardize my ROTP future.

The court date is the 28th of December. I don't want to pay it out of principle but I also just want it to be over with. Spending 6 hours sober in the "drunk tank" was brutal enough. Having a police officer lie to my face and disregard my word was a spit in the face and the $200 ticket sucks this time of year. But my only real concern is the impact any of this could have to my future.

Any advice?


----------



## anthoniibr

I am in the stages of starting my aptitude test and I have run into a huge problem. My test is set for Monday, January 8th, 2018, the same day I go back to high school after my Christmas break. The problem is I need people to sign part of my form as references and I can't get them before the 8th. After reading it I was planning to use my teachers as references but I cant do it because the only time I would be able to see them would be after the break. I emailed my recruiter but stupidly left it at 9:00 pm when they close around 4:00 pm so he won't be able to see it until he comes back on the 8th, the day of my aptitude test. I can't believe I gave myself no time for this, I didn't know about the references. This is my ideal program, something I have been wanting to go do since grade 11 and I can't believe I am about to mess this up. Can anyone reading this give me some help, is there some way I can postpone it last minute? or get only 1 reference? Any insight or possible solutions are much appreciated.


----------



## kratz

Breath, don't panic.  

Arrive on time for your CFAT and bring everything you do have. Before the end of your appointment, you will be reminded what you are missing and what is required before your application will move forward. 

This allows you to ask your teacher(s) for a reference, after your CFAT. The only thing is, the longer you wait to bring in ALL the required documents, the longer your application will be delayed.

It was simple and better for you and the recruiter to bring everything in one visit, instead of multiple visits to the CFRC.

Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## Canuck_55555

I have been doing research on the ROTP programme (maybe to be a pilot), and something that i did not understand came up; 
the article said you can join the ROTP programme at age 16. that confuses me. can you guys help me out?
what happens if you are accepted? 
thanks, happy new year


----------



## Sim509

Update that Early Offers for ROTP-RMC started rolling out January 15 or so.
I applied mid Sept. ‘17, and completed the process by mid November. I received and accepted my early offer on Jan. 21 for Aero Eng Officer.
If anyone has any questions on the process and timings, I’ll be happy to answer.


----------



## da1root

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> I have been doing research on the ROTP programme (maybe to be a pilot), and something that i did not understand came up;
> the article said you can join the ROTP programme at age 16. that confuses me. can you guys help me out?
> what happens if you are accepted?
> thanks, happy new year


You can join the CAF (Reserves) at age 16 with parental consent if you are attending high school full time.
You cannot join under the ROTP entry plan until you are 17 (this is for Quebec residents due to CEGEP; as those students will get 1 year prep at CMR St-Jean).


----------



## Abeilles

Hello,
I have been admitted in Computer Engineering and some other programs at UToronto, UWaterloo, and some other places, but I am also considering RMC.

If I go to RMC, the plan is to complete a Computer Engineering degree, do my 5 years of service, and from then, depending on how attached I am to the military, either stay there, get a Master’s degree/go back to the civil world.
(Please don’t bash me for considering getting out after 5 years, not everyone knows exactly where they want to end up in 9 years, and I know that the military isn’t for everyone. I just like planning ahead just in case.)

1.	How does RMC compare to other universities in terms of prestige? UofT and UW are some of the top Engineering schools, how is RMC viewed by the rest of the world, and how would an Eng degree from RMC be considered by employers?

2.	How is the student life of a cadet in RMC compared to civil universities? Do they get to go off campus to have fun sometimes - Socialize, party, eat out, etc.? Would I be able to be part of anything outside of RMC? I understand it is a very disciplined environment, which is fine by me, but how much so? Missing out on the average “student life experience” is another factor I’d like to take into consideration.

3.	I am a musician, a violinist to be exact. I have been performing for a very long time and have even been admitted to McGill for violin performance, so I am very attached to music. The only bands I have heard of in RMC are for brass. Will there be any opportunity for me to keep practicing and playing in RMC?

Sorry for the long post, I am just confused as to what I want to do, going to RMC will likely imply letting go of a lot of things, and the deadline is coming close. Hopefully this will give me some insight, thanks!


----------



## sidemount

No one is going to bash you for getting out after 5 years....it happens. The full career isnt for everyone.

Most of you questions have already been asked and answered on this site.

In terms of how good RMC is, have a look at the Canadian University rankings on the McLeans website.

Pretty sure U of T is tops for computing but I haven't checked lately.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abeilles

Thanks for the answer,
Yeah I've done a lot of research on the forum and I've found some answers here and there, but some are outdated and other answers sometimes contradict eachother, for example, whether or not first years are required to wear their uniform at all time, or if they're allowed out of the campus at night at all and such. Also, seeing a few of the posts, it seemed that many look down upon others for even considering to get out of the military before starting...
For the ranking, I was more looking at how an RMC engineering degree would look beside another applicant's UofT degree, and if the employer would take into account the military experience and discipline involved.


----------



## sidemount

If someone is looking down on you getting out, than their opinion is really worth sweet F all. Not their concern, you look after you. Good friends and co-workers understand but you will always have idiots that have no clue. Again, don't sweat it.

You are allowed off campus at RMC, there are rules wrt uniforms and suitable clothing but Im a utpncm guy that is at a civy U so I don't know them.

As for the worth of the degree....that is very dependant upon the employer. I would argue the more important aspect would be the work experience you gain within the forces which looks much better on a resume than just schooling alone.

Edit to add, Im also a Computing guy. One thing Ive noticed is those doing interviews now, the questions are very much based on what you know. Chances are the employer knows what the school teaches. They are more interested in what you know and how you solve problem. I think it was maybe RBC that asked a lot of algorithm and problem solving questions in their interviews. That really extends beyond what institution name is on the piece of paper. What you know is more important than where you came from I guess.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajay Passi

Hi Everyone. I am requesting info for my son, Karan, who is busy with his 2nd semester final exams. Karan was accepted in ROTP last year and joined BMOQ on 10 July 2017. Unfortunately he had to seek voluntary release because he couldn't take vaccinations due to phobia of needles. He joined Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical) at UOIT last September. Karan has more or less overcome his phobia now and has reapplied for ROTP this year. His application has been accepted for further processing. Can someone please guide us on likely outcomes. We understand that Karan will not have to go through CFAT and Interview again. But he would surely have to prove that he has overcome his phobia of needles. When and how will he have to do that ?? If all goes well, is there a chance that after completing BMOQ (1) this August he can join 2nd year Mechanical Engineering at RMC, Kingston ? Thank you.


----------



## JojnsonGetOnThatHvyMG

Ok. So first off my big question, "what are the chances of me getting into RMC". And I know what your thinking, 'can't this bloke just do his own research?' But I have, only looking for personal opinions on the matter

Although my heart is dead set on applying I just have a few concerns. To start I have no post-secondary schooling which I know isn't a necessity. Although I pretty much just b.s'ed my way through high school to much regret. I always had the aptitude to strive and do well I just didn't apply myself correctly, I was more concerned with skipping class, smoking pot and chasing girls. Though did pass every year of high school with over an 80 average, despite skipping approx. over 100 classes a year.

Also was never 'officially' involved in any sports since elementary school, and only have around 100 volunteer hours (including the 40 for highschool). I do work over 12 hours a day Though, and have had some experience being in charge of people when staff higher up the food chain have been absent.

That being said, in the years since high school I've really pulled my head out of my ass, and am currently enrolling into the reserves. I astonished myself on the aptitude test where the captain said I was eligible to even be an officer, in any occupation. So with much thought Im planning on putting in around a year before applying to RMC and expect at least another year for that to go through. So dead set on making this work I've briefly skimmed through the different courses I'd have to take and what they entail, and have also begun brushing up on my French again, hoping to be ahead of the game by the time my enrollment starts.. So again I ask my question, "What do YOU guys think my chances are?" I'd appreciate all opinions.. Although please only comment if you plan on actually helping. Thanks to everybody that does!


----------



## JP4422

JojnsonGetOnThatHvyMG said:
			
		

> Ok. So first off my big question, "what are the chances of me getting into RMC". And I know what your thinking, 'can't this bloke just do his own research?' But I have, only looking for personal opinions on the matter
> 
> Although my heart is dead set on applying I just have a few concerns. To start I have no post-secondary schooling which I know isn't a necessity. Although I pretty much just b.s'ed my way through high school to much regret. I always had the aptitude to strive and do well I just didn't apply myself correctly, I was more concerned with skipping class, smoking pot and chasing girls. Though did pass every year of high school with over an 80 average, despite skipping approx. over 100 classes a year.
> 
> Also was never 'officially' involved in any sports since elementary school, and only have around 100 volunteer hours (including the 40 for highschool). I do work over 12 hours a day Though, and have had some experience being in charge of people when staff higher up the food chain have been absent.
> 
> That being said, in the years since high school I've really pulled my head out of my ***, and am currently enrolling into the reserves. I astonished myself on the aptitude test where the captain said I was eligible to even be an officer, in any occupation. So with much thought Im planning on putting in around a year before applying to RMC and expect at least another year for that to go through. So dead set on making this work I've briefly skimmed through the different courses I'd have to take and what they entail, and have also begun brushing up on my French again, hoping to be ahead of the game by the time my enrollment starts.. So again I ask my question, "What do YOU guys think my chances are?" I'd appreciate all opinions.. Although please only comment if you plan on actually helping. Thanks to everybody that does!



I would say you have decent chances. You seem to be motivated, you said you have 80 averages from highschool, so if they were all university courses you will be fine. Just make sure you have all prerequisite highschool courses.


----------



## Loachman

Ajay Passi said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.



Welcome to Army.ca, Ajay Passi.

You are most likely the only Indian Navy Officer to ever have graced this Site. I look forward to reading posts from you about your experiences.



			
				Ajay Passi said:
			
		

> I am requesting info for my son, Karan, who is busy with his 2nd semester final exams.



Karan should really be posting these questions himself. Many modern parents try and do too much for their children (a natural tendency), but they need to learn to do these things for themselves - especially if they seek to become Officers.

I've not seen any questions regarding fear of needles here before, but that's probably not uncommon. I wasn't very keen on them once, either - and would still not jab myself for enjoyment even now.

This is likely a question best asked of his Recruiting Centre, but someone may come along eventually with a better answer for you.

Also, please only ask a question once, in one thread only, as that is Site policy.

And get Karan to sign up here. There is a wealth of knowledge, experience, and help available from which he can benefit. We encourage Site members to do their homework prior to posting questions, though, by reading through existing threads.


----------



## BakerD98

Hello,

I have been accepted for ROTP this year. The plan is for me to attend RMC in September.

Does anyone know if/when I'll officially hear something from RMC? I asked my RC about it but they told me they're not responsible for anything passed getting me to BMOQ. Any replies are appreciated!


----------



## Shrinjay

Hey, can anyone shed any light on how difficult is it to get into ROTP directly out of high school? 

I'm in high school right now, and I've been looking to join the military for as long as I could remember. Initially as a pilot but later decided being an AERE would be better suited to my skills. I've read AERE is pretty competitive, something like 6 positions a year. Anyone here know what the chances are of being selected for this trade?

In terms of extracurricular, Air Cadets is my biggest out of school commitment. I'd say I'm a pretty good cadet. Done some summer training, the effective speaking program, currently on flag party, went for boards for Airport Operations course this year (Got put on spares unfortunately) so getting an officers recommendation from my CO and Level officer would hopefully not be much of a problem. After cadets I'd count Model UN as my second biggest commitment. Aside from that I do Karate, volunteer whenever I can, but that's about it at the moment.

In school I'd say I'm an above average student. Most of my grades are in the mid-high 90s (range from a 97 in Math20IB down to a 76 in English 10-1) this year, and hopefully I can retain that for the next two years. I'm also in the International Baccalaureate Course Program currently, so I'll be doing 5 courses at the IB level (Physics SL, Math SL, Economics HL, Chemistry HL, French SL) and I'll have something like 18 uni credits by the time I graduate HS, alongside my diploma and certificates for my IB courses. 

I definitely have the drive to join the CF. While I do see the career and financial benefits, I'm more interested in the chance to serve in a meaningful organization doing something good for my country, and doing something unconventional with my life. 

So looking at all this, what kind of chances would I have at getting into ROTP? If I apply in September of my Grade 12 year, could I be in within one year, or would I have to attend a civilian University while waiting to get selected? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Schwartzie55

Hey there.

I can reply in part to your question re ROTP - RMC.

I am applying next year for engineering and I have a friend who was accepted for this year. Here is his process/timing.

He applied in grade 12, September. Overall average in low 90's, with focus on the pre-requisites. In September as well, he sent his transcript to RMC per the recruiting procedure. Then he was notified that RMC ok'd his application to continue being processed. He scored very high on CFAT, did very well in the rest which included references, background, credit check etc. He received an early offer for AERE in January and accepted. I think his BMOQ is first week of July but I can't confirm that. 

What I have learned is that it's very important to be well involved in the community, do more than the required 40 hours, show initiative especially in some sort of leadership capacity. Make sure you play sports or at least one sport and that you are maintaining a decent level of physical fitness. School marks are obviously very important also. Study for the CFAT, there is a decent app that I think costs around $10.00 or something like that. Study it every week, not just a few days before your test.

I had a couple of marks in the high 70's earlier on but after speaking to my recruiter, I brought those up so everything is in the mid to high 80's, a couple at 91. 

RMC is very competitive, I've done a ridiculous amount of research on the whole process. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Should have added that there are 20 openings for AERE 2018/2019. I haven’t heard of only six being offered as you’ve written.


----------



## nordi

Abeilles said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have been admitted in Computer Engineering and some other programs at UToronto, UWaterloo, and some other places, but I am also considering RMC.
> 
> If I go to RMC, the plan is to complete a Computer Engineering degree, do my 5 years of service, and from then, depending on how attached I am to the military, either stay there, get a Master’s degree/go back to the civil world.
> (Please don’t bash me for considering getting out after 5 years, not everyone knows exactly where they want to end up in 9 years, and I know that the military isn’t for everyone. I just like planning ahead just in case.)
> 
> 1.	How does RMC compare to other universities in terms of prestige? UofT and UW are some of the top Engineering schools, how is RMC viewed by the rest of the world, and how would an Eng degree from RMC be considered by employers?
> 
> 2.	How is the student life of a cadet in RMC compared to civil universities? Do they get to go off campus to have fun sometimes - Socialize, party, eat out, etc.? Would I be able to be part of anything outside of RMC? I understand it is a very disciplined environment, which is fine by me, but how much so? Missing out on the average “student life experience” is another factor I’d like to take into consideration.
> 
> 3.	I am a musician, a violinist to be exact. I have been performing for a very long time and have even been admitted to McGill for violin performance, so I am very attached to music. The only bands I have heard of in RMC are for brass. Will there be any opportunity for me to keep practicing and playing in RMC?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I am just confused as to what I want to do, going to RMC will likely imply letting go of a lot of things, and the deadline is coming close. Hopefully this will give me some insight, thanks!



I had similar questions, and I decided to apply for RMC, but that's because it works for my specific situation. Here is what i know from my own homework;

1. RMC in terms of Engineering, as I understand it correctly, benefits from Professors from Queen's university. In terms of prestige, it will not compete with Waterloo or UT. However, the course material is accredited, and therefore you learn the same material. The difference will be in the profs and the standard they wish to teach/grade the students by. In some Unis they tend to make the course material unnecessarily difficult which may or may not be your cup of tea, especially with a full course load. My opinion is that as long as you put your 100% into your studies and that the program meets accreditation, then it is not a choice factor for me.

However, at RMC under ROTP, you will require to partake in other military activities which will take your attention away from studies on a fairly regular basis. If you have received acceptance from schools like UT and Waterloo, I would def jump on board with Waterloo. Their compu science dept is excellent and the captsone projects allow you to work on superb experiments in conjunction with physics and other engineering students. My friend went through Waterloo for some Astrophysics courses as he was at Western, and he was very impressed with the place. Be warned though that Waterloo/UT have a notoriously difficult first year for any Engineering core.

2. RMC students get to decompress, especially in the later years. There is a different camaraderie there and it is more like a close-knit community than a large Uni. You get to know most students by first name and you get to make memories just as good as other places. However, yes, it is a lot more disciplined and it only takes 1 person to ruin the fun for everyone else. I am applying through UTPNCM, therefore if I get accepted then I would have a separate group from the ROTP students, and therefore not the same discipline/military activities. I am very focused on studies and I am not interested in the social aspects. I am interested in getting to know the faculty and expand my military career options upon graduation.

3. I am not sure what is avail for RMC in terms of strings. You can bring your instrument, but you may have to pursue your playing on your own time, but again I am not sure what is available in that regard at RMC.


----------



## JP4422

Just received my offer for ROTP- Civ U (Inf O). Thank you everyone on the forum for their help, especially Buck_HRA. I am glad to have found this community who shares their experiences so well and helps others out in such a kind way.

-James


----------



## Chalana92

Hello!

I apologize if there is information regarding this in previous threads, but I haven't been able to locate an answer to my concerns.

I recently accepted a conditional offer to RMCC for the ROTP. 

I have my high school completion (gr 12 equivalent from overseas), a 2-year Ontario Diploma from college, and some university credits (York U/Queen's U). 

My high school, college, and first several university grades (York) are good. However, I took three online courses from this past Jan-Apr and did not receive passing grades for the three courses I did take (Queen's).

Are the failed Queen's courses grounds for my offer being revoked?

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## daftandbarmy

JP4422 said:
			
		

> Just received my offer for ROTP- Civ U (Inf O). Thank you everyone on the forum for their help, especially Buck_HRA. I am glad to have found this community who shares their experiences so well and helps others out in such a kind way.
> 
> -James



Thank you for thanking people! I get a lot of good dirt information from people on here yet don't feel I thank them enough. 

Maybe my great wit, good looks and limitless humility is enough?


----------



## FJAG

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> . . .
> Maybe my great wit, good looks and limitless humility is enough?



 :rofl:

 :cheers:


----------



## Shrinjay

Thanks a lot for the response. Definetly put some of my fears at ease. Just a few more questions for clarification.

How important are the sports, do they have to be team sports and how high level do you have to play? I'm saying this because Karate is my only sport right now and it's kind of difficult to fit something else in unless it's through school. Secondly I'm not good at any sport so kinda hard to join a team. 

Do they look at grade 12 marks exclusively or do they look at all 3 years? Additionally do they look at diplomas for Alberta students, and your IB marks for IB? Or is admission based off your class grades? 

Does RMC take transfer credits, since I'll have quite a lot from IB, and I want to utilize them.

Lastly, does RMC have early applications? I'll be done Grade 12 Math and Physics by grade 11, so can I apply with those for a conditional offer?


----------



## Schwartzie55

Hey Shinjay.

As long as you’re active and doing well in karate, you’ll be fine. In regards to marks, when you apply in September as you start grade 12, RMC will look at your grade 11 marks. If they are good enough and you have been taking the prerequisites, then they’ll move your application forward. If you pass all the requirements of the application process and get an offer, there will be conditions attached.

One of those will be that you must continue to maintain a school average, in the prerequisites that betters or at least mirrors your grade 11 transcript. Don’t let it drop. Any early offer is conditional on passing grade 12, and the transcript is required by RMC while you’re at BMOQ. Your school will send it to them. Yes they accept IB but you’ll need to contact your RC on the finer details of transferring credits.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## jib9022

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the response. Definetly put some of my fears at ease. Just a few more questions for clarification.
> 
> How important are the sports, do they have to be team sports and how high level do you have to play? I'm saying this because Karate is my only sport right now and it's kind of difficult to fit something else in unless it's through school. Secondly I'm not good at any sport so kinda hard to join a team.
> 
> Do they look at grade 12 marks exclusively or do they look at all 3 years? Additionally do they look at diplomas for Alberta students, and your IB marks for IB? Or is admission based off your class grades?
> 
> Does RMC take transfer credits, since I'll have quite a lot from IB, and I want to utilize them.
> 
> Lastly, does RMC have early applications? I'll be done Grade 12 Math and Physics by grade 11, so can I apply with those for a conditional offer?



High school averages of peers when I went to RMC were like low to mid 90s (from ON, BC); low to mid 80s from other provinces


----------



## xmacx

Hi all,

I have a few questions regarding ROTP. I've asked a few recruiters and none have been able to give me for sure answers to 100% of my questions and I'm a little worried about what path I'll end up taking. Story time...

I graduated high school in 2016, and then took a year off for medical reasons. I had to have 2 ankle surgeries which I'm still recovering from but I'm doing very well and should be back to running around sometime this year so I'm not too worried about that. Last year I attended the University of Toronto Mississauga for chemical and physical sciences, but HATED it. Until the injury that caused me to need the surgeries I was a soccer player and a dancer so now I'm going back to my roots and transferring to kinesiology. I'll be attending either U of T St. George or Dalhousie but I'm still deciding.

Both of my grandparents are air force vets and I suppose maybe that's what got me started considering a career in the forces. I've thought about it off and on for years but only with the chaos of last year did I sit down and seriously look into it. I decided I really want to be a pilot (something I've been interested in from a young age). Unfortunately, it was May when I read about the ROTP and decided to apply and the application deadline for the ROTP had already long passed. I applied anyways but of course it will not be considered until next year. 

If I am accepted next year I will have completed my first year of university already. I have read that you can still be accepted to ROTP at a civ university if you only have 3 years left... 

However, it has been a lifelong dream of mine to go on an exchange overseas during university, and this wouldn't be possible in my first year. There is a chance of it happening in my second if I pull for it. After I join I won't be permitted to go and this is hugely important to me. I haven't been able to get a concrete answer out of any recruiters about this, so does anyone know if it is possible to get into ROTP if you have already completed your first two years of university? 

I know I could also do DEO, but right now I am struggling to come up with the money to pay for even my first year of university in my new program. I come from a very poor family so no one is able to help me finance it and doing ROTP as opposed to DEO would help alleviate a lot of that stress. 
Question about DEO as a pilot... how would it differ from ROTP? As far as rank, pay, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## cain

I can only answer one of your questions:

You can apply to ROTP as long as when you get in, you have enough school left for them to subsidize at least 1 year. 
So if you apply at the start of your third year (4 year program), you can get in ROTP for the fourth year.



			
				xmacx said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding ROTP. I've asked a few recruiters and none have been able to give me for sure answers to 100% of my questions and I'm a little worried about what path I'll end up taking. Story time...
> 
> I graduated high school in 2016, and then took a year off for medical reasons. I had to have 2 ankle surgeries which I'm still recovering from but I'm doing very well and should be back to running around sometime this year so I'm not too worried about that. Last year I attended the University of Toronto Mississauga for chemical and physical sciences, but HATED it. Until the injury that caused me to need the surgeries I was a soccer player and a dancer so now I'm going back to my roots and transferring to kinesiology. I'll be attending either U of T St. George or Dalhousie but I'm still deciding.
> 
> Both of my grandparents are air force vets and I suppose maybe that's what got me started considering a career in the forces. I've thought about it off and on for years but only with the chaos of last year did I sit down and seriously look into it. I decided I really want to be a pilot (something I've been interested in from a young age). Unfortunately, it was May when I read about the ROTP and decided to apply and the application deadline for the ROTP had already long passed. I applied anyways but of course it will not be considered until next year.
> 
> If I am accepted next year I will have completed my first year of university already. I have read that you can still be accepted to ROTP at a civ university if you only have 3 years left...
> 
> However, it has been a lifelong dream of mine to go on an exchange overseas during university, and this wouldn't be possible in my first year. There is a chance of it happening in my second if I pull for it. After I join I won't be permitted to go and this is hugely important to me. I haven't been able to get a concrete answer out of any recruiters about this, so does anyone know if it is possible to get into ROTP if you have already completed your first two years of university?
> 
> I know I could also do DEO, but right now I am struggling to come up with the money to pay for even my first year of university in my new program. I come from a very poor family so no one is able to help me finance it and doing ROTP as opposed to DEO would help alleviate a lot of that stress.
> Question about DEO as a pilot... how would it differ from ROTP? As far as rank, pay, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Shrinjay

Hey all,

I'm pretty hell bent on joining the Air Force as an AERE, so I just wanted some information about the recruitment process. 

1. What kind of averages should I be looking at to be competitive for RMC, which is my backup choice? 

2. How early can/should you apply for ROTP? My timeline may be a bit longer since I was born outside of Canada, and came here when I was 5. I also have extended family in other countries (grandparents in India, Uncles in USA and India). Are these going to affect my timeline, or not since I was so young. I've had my Canadian Citizenship since 2013, if that changes anything. If it'll take me extra time, can I apply in January of my grade 11 year or something around there?

EDIT: Whoever merged my thread into this one, thanks! Wasn't aware of this thread.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Close friend is AERE with Arch March ceremonies 25 Aug. He applied in September of grade 12 with a grade 11 average of 90.1 for AERE. He did very well overall and received an early offer in January of 2018. He has a friend that applied for same program but was not successful with a 83 average but there could be other circumstances that did not work in his favour. You cannot apply in grade 11 as they use your final grade 11 transcript as a benchmark to start your application moving forward. AERE is highly competitive, I believe there were only 20 or so openings for this fiscal year.


----------



## anthoniibr

I am a first-year university student and I have always wanted to be in the military since I was a kid. I learned about ROTP a year ago but I applied late and I guess I wasn't competitive enough to make it. I did my aptitude test and didn't score high enough to be an officer but high enough for 90% of nco jobs. I really want to be in this program and will be working hard this year to be competitive as an electrical engineer officer. I am studying as a Photonics engineer and taking many engineering courses hopefully to switch next year to electrical engineering. Does anyone know what I can do to make my self competitive? This is my dream Job and am willing to work my *** off to get into this program. What can I do to ensure my acceptance?

Also, I am joining the reservist as Electrical Generating Systems Technician close to what I want to study. I should be doing my medical test soon. Should I stay as a reservist for a year to better my chances? or are there other things I should instead or in addition do to up my chances?

Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Acceptance to ROTO/RMC and the military in general. Is based on your application , ask yourself these questions before applying: are my marks high enough, am I physically fit and can I improve that, am I medically fit etc. Look at the application process and if you can’t answer them all honestly then you need to figure that out, The CFAT plays a major role in determining your trade, there is a CFAT trainer app for $7 I think, study it, not a few days before but many weeks ahead of your appointment. You’ll need to demonstrate that you’ve been involved with your community, displayed leadership initiatives, involved in sports. Engineering averages at RMC are at around mid/high 80’s to low 90’s.


----------



## (-Rick-)

Hello everyone!
I just have some questions, for I am planning on joining the military soon (1-1.5 years). 
I will soon be 16, and when I am 16 I will be able to join the reserves or do the Regular Officer Training Plan. 
The ROTP requirements state that one must be 16 years of age or older. How could I train to be an officer when I am in high school?
Can someone clear this up for me?
(I want to be a pilot, by the way, second option NCO vehicle tech).


----------



## dapaterson

ROTP is a university program.


----------



## stoker dave

Rick,

If you are that keen, I suggest joining the reserves.  That will give you some indication of what you might be in for. 

Please consider going to university.  If you want to be an air force pilot, a degree from RMC may be a good starting point (but don't disregard all your options).   An RMC (or other university) degree also gives you lots of options if your plans don't quite work out the way you hope.  

I recommend Chris Hadfield's book "An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth" about setting and working towards goals.  Chris is an RMC grad, a pilot and an astronaut.


----------

